# Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus



## INU.ID (20. Februar 2020)

*Update*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lacmtG0V-uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Auftrag von "Nikkei Business Publications" wurde in Japan ein Tesla Model 3 komplett zerlegt und analysiert. Dabei stellten Experten fest, dass Teslas integrierte zentrale Steuereinheit eine Besonderheit darstellt. Sie sei die "_größte des Waffe des Unternehmens auf dem wachsenden Elektroautomarkt_". Der „Full Self-Driving Computer“ (FSD) und *Hardware 3* mit vollständiger Selbststeuerung, von dem Nikkei spricht, wurde Anfang 2019 herausgebracht, womit es sich noch nicht mal um die aktuellste Version handelt. Tesla selbst sagt, dass es _“objektiv der beste Chip der Welt”_ sei. Er könne *144 Billionen Operationen pro Sekunde* ausführen,  *2.300 Bilder pro Sekunde* bewältigen und das alles bei einem geringem  Stromverbrauch. Nikkeis Experten schätzen, dass solche Computer erst im  Jahr 2025 ihren Weg zur Konkurrenz finden werden.

Der Rechner übernehme nicht nur Aufgaben für teilautomatisiertes Fahren und bald auch für autonomes Fahren, sondern diene auch zur Steuerung des erweiterten Infotainment-Systems. Er steckt in allen neuen Model S, X und 3 Fahrzeugen, und besitzt zwei selbstentwickelte 260 Quadratmillimeter große Chips für künstliche Intelligenz. Tesla baut/entwickelt dabei nicht nur die Hardware selbst, sondern programmiert auch die Software, sodass das System genau die Aufgaben erfüllt, die der Hersteller sich vorstellt.

Vorher setzte Tesla den Vorgänger „Hardware 2.5“ ein, der noch zusammen mit Nvidia gefertigt wurde. Durch den Schritt zur Eigenentwicklung habe man eine Verbesserung der Bild-pro-Sekunde-Verarbeitung um den *Faktor 21* für die Autopilot-Funktion erreichen können. Laut Nikkei sei diese kleine Recheneinheit die größte Waffe im aufstrebenden Markt der vollvernetzten Elektroautos.



> This kind of electronic platform, with a powerful computer at its  core,  holds the key to handling heavy data loads in tomorrow's smarter,  more  autonomous cars. Industry insiders expect such technology to take  hold  around 2025 at the earliest.
> 
> That means Tesla beat its rivals by six years.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zwar arbeiten Unternehmen wie Toyota oder VW an vernetzten Fahrzeugen  mit teilautonomen Fahrfunktionen, für die eine elektronische Plattform  mit einem leistungsstarken Computern erforderlich ist, um große  Datenmengen berechnen zu können. Derzeit setzen die großen Player dafür  aber auf mehrere Recheneinheiten und Systeme. So erwarten  Branchenkenner, dass Volkswagen oder Toyota Technologien, die Tesla  nutzt, frühestens um 2025 durchsetzen wird. Nikkei zieht daraus, dass  Tesla im Technologiebereich der Konkurrenz um sechs Jahre voraus ist.
> 
> *Anders als Tesla: Traditionelle Hersteller mit vielen Steuereinheiten von vielen Zulieferern*
> 
> Traditionelle Autohersteller sind aber offenbar selbst mit ihren  neuesten Modellen auf technologischer Ebene noch nicht so weit, wie  exemplarisch an Volkswagens erstem vollvernetzten Stromer, dem VW ID 3, zu sehen ist. Beim ID 3 kommen abermals mehrere Betriebs*systeme *und Recheneinheiten zum Einsatz. Dass die großen Autohersteller es bislang nicht geschafft haben,  Tesla auf Technologie-Ebene Paroli zu bieten und es in den nächsten  Jahren wohl auch nicht so schnell schaffen werden, liegt an den über  Jahrzehnte hinweg gewachsenen Strukturen und Abhängigkeiten von  Zulieferern.



Laut VW stecken in einem typischen Premiumfahrzeug zehn Millionen Zeilen Code, verteilt auf bis zu 70 Steuerungsgeräte, auf denen bis zu acht verschiedene Betriebssysteme laufen. Jede Funktionsgruppe im Auto besitzt eine eigene Steuereinheit. Diese komplexe Vernetzung sei auch der Grund, warum man hier nicht so einfach wie bei Tesla Updates einspielen, und so zb. auch den Funktionsumfang erweitern könne.


Quellen:

asia.nikkei.com - Tesla teardown finds electronics 6 years ahead of Toyota and VW

www.welt.de - Teslas Model 3 ist VW und Toyota technisch um sechs Jahre voraus

www.t3n.de - Tesla Model 3 zerlegt: Elektronik 6 Jahre weiter als VW und Toyota

www.elektroauto-news.net - Nach Model 3 Demontage: Tesla hat “6 Jahre Vorsprung vor Toyota und VW”


Dazu noch 3 Videos:


Zur Info: Das ist nur was der "Autopilot" durch die Hauptkamera sieht!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1MHGUC_BzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier ein anderes "Overlay":




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fqu_YGgJiL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und noch ein älteres Video vom "autonom fahrenden" Autopilot (Stand 2016!):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ydhDQaLAqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Update(s):*

Klick zum Update 1

Klick zum Update 2

Klick zum Update 3



INU.ID schrieb:


> Tesla Autonomy Day 2019 - Full Self-Driving Autopilot - Complete Investor Conference Event
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Februar 2020)

Absolut faszinierend wie weit Tesla da schon ist.
Werde dann auch mal eine Bewerbung aufsetzen für Berlin, wäre schon cool in einem solchen Unternehmen mitwirken zu dürfen


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Februar 2020)

Tesla mag technologisch sehr weit sein, dafür ist die Fertigung weit hinter dem, was VW und Co leisten, und das auch noch in viel größerer Stückzahl. Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt? Das geht komplett an dem vorbei, was im Alltag praktikabel ist. Leider machen es Hersteller wie VW im Ansatz bereits auch so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Tesla selbst sagt, dass es _“objektiv der beste Chip der Welt”_ sei. Er könne *144 Billionen Operationen pro Sekunde* ausführen,  *2.300 Bilder pro Sekunde* bewältigen und das alles bei geringerem  Stromverbrauch.


144 PFlops?
Das Maschinchen 
Datei:Summit (supercomputer).jpg – Wikipedia
bringt es auf 122 Tflops bei 15 MW Stromverbrauch.

Das sind wohl eher GFLOPS.
Ein Ryzen 1700, Core i7, XEON oder Nvidia Quadro P6000 zerbröseln somit  den Superchip von Tesla:
Floating Point Operations Per Second – Wikipedia.


2300 Bilder/s - in 640x480 Pixeln sicher.
Mehr sehe ich in den Videos nicht.



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein  Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm  verlässt? Das geht komplett an dem vorbei, was im Alltag praktikabel  ist. Leider machen es Hersteller wie VW im Ansatz bereits auch  so.


Richtig - touch, touch, Matsch.

Sogar für die Regelung der Innentemperatur muß man in den meisten Neuwagen den Touchscreen bedienen - statt eines simplen Drehrades.
Was für ein ergonomischer Blödsinn.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 144 PFlops?
> 
> Das sind wohl eher GFLOPS.
> Ein Ryzen 1700, Core i7, XEON oder Nvidia Quadro P6000 zerbröseln somit  den Superchip von Tesla



Sofern mit den 144 Billionen Operationen auch Floating Point Operations gemeint sind, wären das dann nicht 144 TFLOPS? However, selbst das dürfte zu hoch gegriffen sein. Moderne GPUs erreichen den zweistelligen TFLOPS-Bereich, übliche CPUs befinden sich im mittleren GFLOPS-Bereich. Vermutlich hat da jemand schlampig übersetzt, und im Original war von 144 billion die Rede, was nicht 144 Billionen, sondern 144 Milliarden also GFLOPS entspricht.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Tesla mag technologisch sehr weit sein, dafür ist die Fertigung weit hinter dem, was VW und Co leisten, und das auch noch in viel größerer Stückzahl.


Naja, weit...

Es kommt auch immer auf den Blickwinkel an. Mal abgesehen davon dass die Fertigung nicht deutscher Fahrzeuge quasi grundsätzlich nicht deutsches Niveau erreicht (siehe zb. Spaltmaße usw), wie lange hat VW dafür gebraucht um dort zu sein wo man heute ist? Oder besser noch (weil älter) Horch/Audi usw?

Und warum verkauft sich Tesla besser als aktuell Stückzahlen gefertigt werden können?


> Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDSqDrooMEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und technologisch macht es sogar sehr viel Sinn keine Knöpfe/Drehknöpfe/Schalter mehr zu verbauen. Diese Teile sind immer auch mechanisch, das Touchdisplay hingegen nicht. Darüber hinaus kann selbst ein kleines Touchdisplay schon dutzende Schalter ersetzen. Aber keine Angst, mit der kommenden Sprachsteuerung musst du deine Finger gar nicht mehr bewegen. 


Übrigens:


> According to the company, its new computer can process 2,300 frames per  second and perform 144 *trillions* of operation per second.


Quelle: First picture of Tesla's new Hardware 3 self-driving computer in the wild - Electrek

Ins Deutsche übersetzt sagt man dann wohl, wenn ich nicht irre, Billionen...

Hier noch ein *360° Video* (2018):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tH0rASvVItk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schwierig für einen Menschen so einen großen "Bildausschnitt" von 360° gleichzeitig im Auge zu behalten, oder?


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Tesla mag technologisch sehr weit sein, dafür ist die Fertigung weit hinter dem, was VW und Co leisten, und das auch noch in viel größerer Stückzahl. Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt? Das geht komplett an dem vorbei, was im Alltag praktikabel ist. Leider machen es Hersteller wie VW im Ansatz bereits auch so.



Ich möchte noch die teilweise miesen Arbeitsbedingungen, welche bei Tesla vorherrschen, hinzufügen bzw ergänzen. Sowas gibt es bei uns in DE in der Automobilbranche einfach nicht.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und technologisch macht es sogar sehr viel Sinn keine Knöpfe/Drehknöpfe/Schalter mehr zu verbauen. Diese Teile sind immer auch mechanisch, das Touchdisplay hingegen nicht. Darüber hinaus kann selbst ein kleines Touchdisplay schon dutzende Schalter ersetzen.



Bist du selbst mal ein Auto gefahren, dass teilweise oder komplett auf mechanische Eingabeoptionen verzichtet? Es macht einfach keinen Spaß. VW macht das je nach Ausstattung bereits. Ein Radio, das Touchflächen statt einem Drehregler für die Lautstärke verwendet, ist ergonomischer Unsinn. Man muss immer nach unten schielen um zu sehen, ob man überhaupt die Touchfläche richtig trifft, ein vernünftiges Feedback gibt es nicht. Zum Glück gibt es noch die Lautstärketasten am Lenkrad, so kann man immerhin als Fahrer die Lautstärke regulieren. 

Und wer eine Alexa schon mal recht laut Musik spielen lassen hat, der weiß dass Sprachsteuerung in so einer Situation auch nicht mehr viel wert ist.

Also ich bleibe dabei, mechanische Bedienelemente sind nicht ersetzbar.


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. Februar 2020)

Interessanter Bericht.

Da VW und Toyota nur in ganz anderen Preisklassen agieren, dürfte das nicht wirklich ein Marktproblem darstellen. Einen Toyota kauft man sich, einen VW können sich Viele kaufen und einen Tesla muss man sich leisten können. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Tesla tatsächlich ein Auto für die Masse heraus bringen wird.


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch die teilweise miesen Arbeitsbedingungen, welche bei Tesla vorherrschen, hinzufügen bzw ergänzen. Sowas gibt es bei uns in DE in der Automobilbranche einfach nicht.


Tesla produziert bisher nur in den USA und China. Ich will die Umstände nicht schönreden, am Ende hat man sich aber nur den lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst. Glaubst du deutsche Unternehmen agieren freiwillig so wie aktuell? Stünden nicht Gesetze und Gewerkschaften hinten dran, ginge es hier anders zu. Ganz anders.

Abgesehen davon wundert mich die Entwicklung bezogen auf das Threadthema nicht. Unsere deutsche Automafia Autolobby hat alles daran gesetzt, den Verbrenner so lange wie möglich am leben zu halten. Alternativen wurden torpediert wo es nur ging. Das rächt sich jetzt zu recht. Bei E-Autos auf Akku Basis hat man so ziemlich alles verschlafen, auf H2 Basis sieht es genauso finster aus. Alle entscheidenden H2 Player kommen aus dem Ausland, Deutschland hat nichts vorzuweisen. Und das bei so einem fundamentalen Thema, Wasserstoff ist unbestreitbar der Energieträger der Zukunft und wird das Öl früher oder später ablösen. Das wird in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren noch richtig hässlich innerhalb der deutschen Autoindustrie, der ersatzlose Verlust von zehntausenden Arbeitsstellen ist vorprogrammiert.

Das einzige was Deutschland wiedermal bleibt, ist sich an den Rockzipfel der großen Player zu hängen, bitte bitte zu sagen und auf den Bau von Werken zu hoffen. Einfach nur traurig, aber die Autolobby hat es nicht anders gewollt.


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Viel schlimmer ist das Tesla eine Ablasshandelfirma ist, schon deshalb bekommen die von mir keinen Cent, vor allem zu Lasten der europäischen Umwelt. Ist ja richtig das ökologisch sinnvolle Technik im Bereich Innovation der Zukunft, Mobilität und Antrieb an den Höchstbietenden verkauft wird, aber so das Fiat/Chrysler ihre Umweltschleudern weiterfahren können, weil die E-Autos von Tesla zur Firmenflotte gehören und so den CO² Gesamtwert der Fiat/Chrysler Autos drücken, so das diese keine Strafzahlungen leisten müssen und ihren alten Krempel weiter verkaufen können?

Pfui sage ich dazu, sich verkaufen unter dem Label des innovativen Umweltschutzes und für ausreichend viel Geld das Gegenteil fördern.

Da kaufe ich lieber Hybrid von VW und Toyota, vor allem Toyota weil die Marktführer sind. Die schaffen es das ein Auto dieser Flotte bis zu 80% nur rein elektrisch fährt und wenn notwendig der Benziner einspringt. Es ist überhaupt nicht möglich alle E-Autos, in der Dichte wie Verbrennungsmotortechnologie heute im Markt vorhanden ist, elektrisch zu betanken! Das ganze Stromnetz würde zusammenbrechen, hat ein Pilotprojekt schon bewiesen. Es fehlt die Infrastruktur dafür, die die Energiekonzerne immer konzentriert halten, anstatt in der benötigten Fläche um ihre Monopole weiter leben zu lassen. Da gibt es dann e-tanken auf Zuteilung, wird nur niemandem gesagt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Rechner ...


Das habe ich in einem Projektteam schon vor zwanzig Jahren erarbeitet, als wir Konzepte für zukünftige Autos erstellten. VW hat Fahrzeuge mit über 140 einzelnen Steuergeräten, jedes vom Zulieferer hergestellt mit dem Know How des Zulieferes. Die Wertschöpfung im Auto und das Einsparpotenzial liegt nicht im konventionellen Maschinenbau. Da reden wir in heutigen optimierten Systemen von Cent und Zehntelcent. 

Das Potenzial lang damals wie heute in der Elektronik. Tesla geht seit den ersten Tagen genau diesen Weg. Sie bauten zuerst Fahrzeuge mit üblichen Zulieferern und haben dann kopiert bis zum geht nicht mehr und werden weite Teile ihrer Software auf Basis von vorhandenem Wissen erstellt haben.

Und dadurch, dass sie die Kosten für 140 Steuergeräte nicht mehr haben, ist genug Geld für einen leistungsstarken Zentralrechner vorhanden. Und genau diesen Weg sind deutsche Hersteller nicht gegangen, weil es Milliarden Investitionen wären. Es ist aber nur ein Rechner, das Konzept ist arg gefährlich. Wir haben immer drei mit Rechner geplant. Einen für sicherheitsrelevante Systeme, einen für den ganzen unwichten Infotainmant "Mist" und einen Überwachenden, der im Fall das Falles als Notfallsystem zumindest die Fahrtüchtigkeit aufrecht erhält. Tesla geht da einen sehr billigen und mutigen Weg.

Wird spannend. Tesla ist meiner Meinung nach aber zu früh. Sie haben zwar Jahre technischen Vorsprung, können jetzt aber zu hohen Kosten Wegbereiter sein und andere nutzen dann den gesetzlich geregelten Raum. Denn genau daran hängt das Autonome Fahren. An gesetzlichen Regeln dazu. Und die zu bekommen, dauert Jahre bis Jahrzehnte. Dazu muss die gesamte Infrastruktur im Verkehr verändert werden. Jede Ampel z.B. bedarf eines kleines Senders, der den aktuellen Zustand übermittelt. Dazu brauchen wir G5 Netze und auch das dauert.


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Februar 2020)

Atma schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wundert mich die Entwicklung bezogen auf das Threadthema nicht. Unsere deutsche Automafia Autolobby hat alles daran gesetzt, den Verbrenner so lange wie möglich am leben zu halten. Alternativen wurden torpediert wo es nur ging. Das rächt sich jetzt zu recht. Bei E-Autos auf Akku Basis hat man so ziemlich alles verschlafen, auf H2 Basis sieht es genauso finster aus. Alle entscheidenden H2 Player kommen aus dem Ausland, Deutschland hat nichts vorzuweisen. Und das bei so einem fundamentalen Thema, Wasserstoff ist unbestreitbar der Energieträger der Zukunft und wird das Öl früher oder später ablösen. Das wird in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren noch richtig hässlich innerhalb der deutschen Autoindustrie, der ersatzlose Verlust von zehntausenden Arbeitsstellen ist vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Das einzige was Deutschland wiedermal bleibt, ist sich an den Rockzipfel der großen Player zu hängen, bitte bitte zu sagen und auf den Bau von Werken zu hoffen. Einfach nur traurig, aber die Autolobby hat es nicht anders gewollt.



Sorry, das ist doch wieder dieses populistische Massengequatsche. So diskutiert man doch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich lieber Hybrid von VW und Toyota, vor allem Toyota weil die Marktführer sind. .


Die mit diesen Fahrzeugen einen, wie nanntest Du es,_ "Ablasshandel" _betreiben und die Panzer am oberen Ende der Fahrzeugflotte erst ermöglichen. Da werden ein paar vermeintlich sparsame Modelle erzeugt, die aber völlig unattraktiv im Preis nicht gekauft werden, in die Statistik aber voll einrechnen.

Es wäre so einfach, absolute Abgaswerte vorzugeben. Warum z.B. dürfen hubraumstarke Fahrzeuge mehr Abgase erzeugen als kleinere? Da beginnt das Absurde oder besser gesagt der tägliche Lobbyismus gegen unsere Gesundheit. Ich war lange genug in einem dieser Gesetzes Ausschüsse um, beurteilen zu können, worum es immer eigentlich ging und geht: Marktabschottung


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die mit diesen Fahrzeugen einen, wie nanntest Du es,_ "Ablasshandel" _betreiben und die Panzer am oberen Ende der Fahrzeugflotte erst ermöglichen. Da werden ein paar vermeintlich sparsame Modelle erzeugt, die aber völlig unattraktiv im Preis nicht gekauft werden, in die Statistik aber voll einrechnen.
> 
> Es wäre so einfach, absolute Abgaswerte vorzugeben. Warum z.B. dürfen hubraumstarke Fahrzeuge mehr Abgase erzeugen als kleinere? Da beginnt das Absurde oder besser gesagt der tägliche Lobbyismus gegen unsere Gesundheit. Ich war lange genug in einem dieser Gesetzes Ausschüsse um, beurteilen zu können, worum es immer eigentlich ging und geht: Marktabschottung



Wenn du mir die Modelle  benennst, die haben ab sofort keinen Diesel mehr im Programm und der Großteil kann mit Hybrid tech geordert werden.

Und was ist mit den Batterien? Nur so, mir käme E schon nicht ins Haus, weil die Dinger im Winter nicht mal die Hälfte von dem schaffen was angegeben wird, ich lach mir immer einen wenn die Tesla auf die Spur kommen, Gas geben wie verrückt und davon ziehen ich aber 100km weiter an ihnen vorbeirolle, Akku leer, Tanke weit weg, sparen, Radio aus, Heizung aus.

Tesla macht nichts anders, als alle anderen. Innovation geht NICHT zu Lasten des Umweltschutzes, dass ist den Amis doch völlig Wuppe.

Zumal ich das Innendesign absolut nicht mag. Ein E Auto kann aussehen wie ein Auto, nicht wie ein Ufo und ich brauche auch keinen Flattv im Auto.

Und falls du vergleichen möchtest, ein moderner Diesel braucht weniger Energie die gleiche Strecke zurückzulegen als ein E Auto, bei gleicher Fahrweise und der Strom kostet auch noch mehr. Tolle Umweldbilanz und zu den EI-Akkus schreibe ich hier nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Wenn du mir die Modelle  benennst, *die haben ab sofort keinen Diesel mehr im Programm*


Komisch, es gibt bei VW weiterhin Diesel zu kaufen. Was meinst Du also`


----------



## Wolfgang75 (20. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe dabei, mechanische Bedienelemente sind nicht ersetzbar.



Sehe ich auch so,bin froh das bei meiner 2 Jahre alten C-Klasse das wesentliche noch mechanisch bedient werden kann.
Bei jedem umstellen der Lüftung z.b. mit Touchpad/Dreh-Rücksteller in Untermenüs würde ich durchdrehen,für mich ist das to much und am Kunden vorbei entwickelt.
Die kommende C-Klasse soll angeblich Gestensteuerung haben,wenn die mechanischen Bedienelemente wegfallen werde ich die nicht kaufen.


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist doch wieder dieses populistische Massengequatsche. So diskutiert man doch nicht.


Daran ist nichts populistisch, das ist die bittere Wahrheit. Was hat Deutschland beim Thema Akku und H2 vorzuweisen? Schieß los.


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Komisch, es gibt bei VW weiterhin Diesel zu kaufen. Was meinst Du also`


Den Marktführer im Bereich Hybrid, ist das VW? Das ist doch der letzte Verein, Familien-"bande". Sind doch nur Machtkampf begründete Entscheidungen, ob in der Politik oder im Management egal.

Tesla verkauft sich an den Meistbietenden, egal wer das ist, ist halt Amiphilosophie.

Dem Autofahrer wird eingeredet er ist eine Umwelt*au, nur sind die Belastungen die dadurch entstehen der kleinste Teil. Gehen wir nach Statistiken sind es 13% die in Deutschland die Umweltbelastungen durch den PKW Verkehr ausmachen, bezahlen soll er den ganzen Krempel, den andere verbocken. Melken, melken.

Wir messen mit unseren Stationen gleich neben der Fahrbahn in Auspuffhöhe (wo unsere meisten Bürger auch wohnen?), also machen 'ne ASU und wundern uns, dass wir die Grenzwerte die EU Vorgaben überschreiten, was in keinem anderem Land so ist. Wir erlassen zum Beispiel in Hambug und Kiel, an den großen Anlegern der Kreuzfahrer Dieselfahrverbote und das Schiff, lässt keine 100m daneben 24h lang den Hilfsdiesel laufen, der 30.000l pro Monat verbraucht, weil wir die Monopole nicht zwingen Strom von Land zu beziehen, könnte ja zu Lasten der Gewinne gehen. Wir Deutschen wir sind schon so ein richtig bl*des Volk und glauben jeden Unsinn den man uns auftisch, wir müssen Vorreiter sein, für was?

Seit den 80ziger Jahren werden jeden Tag zig Autos produziert, schon damals wurde durch einige Wirtschaftsweise behauptet, dass diese Autos kein Mensch braucht und wenn die Industrie weiter an diesen Stückzahlen festhält, es zum Kollaps kommt. Was letztlich auch eintritt, zu immer höheren Preisen diese zum Teil innovativen Fahrzeuge unters Volk zu streuen. Da diese Ansatz nun nicht mehr funktioniert und der kleinste Teil überhaupt noch gewillt, die Marken zu erwerben, wird uns eingeredet wir müssen E Autos fahren, am Besten doppelt so teuer der Umwelt zuliebe. Ja klar, ehrlich?, alle anderen halten sich die Bäuche und die Managner gleich mit.

Es gibt keine Erderwärmung, weil ein Körper sich nicht selbst erwärmen kann. Er strahlt seine Wärme ab. Der Begriff ist absoluter Hohlsinn, dass weiß jeder Physiker und jeder Meteorologe. Das bißchen Wärmeenergie, dass sich in der Atmosphäre ansammelt ist nicht in der Lage die Erde zu erwärmen, das ist astronomisch und physikalisch unmöglich. Es gibt globale Erwärmung, die es in der Erdgeschichte immer gab und CO² bleibt auch nicht in der Atmosphäre gebunden. Mit denen dies wissen, wird darüber gar nicht gesprochen, dass entscheiden Hohlb*rnen nach Gutdünken.

Wenn jeder, jeden Tag im täglichen Leben darauf achtet, müssen unsere Nachfolgegenerationen auch nicht darunter leiden. Elektrik ist überhaupt nicht sauber, weder der Energiespeicher noch die Nachfolgetechnologie, zum Teil, kann sie sogar gesundheitsschädlich sein. Eher werden viele seltene und knapp werdende Erden und Rohstoffe in den Segment verpulvert, was die Kosten immens in die Höhe treibt. Natürlich zu Lasten anderer, Stichwort Afrika.

Wenn es also einen gibt, dem man alles Auftischen kann und sei noch so ein Unsinn, ist es der Deutsche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe dabei, mechanische Bedienelemente sind nicht ersetzbar.


Es ist alles eine Frage der Menge der einstellbaren Funktionalitäten. Und dazu geht der Trend zur Automatisierung. Was willst Du also noch bedienen, wenn der Regensensor den Scheibwischer regelt, der Lichtsensor dein Licht, das Navigationssystem den Blinker usw. Bleiben die tausenden Funktionen des Infotainments, die man heute akustisch regelt. Alleine die Lüftungsregelung würde zig Schieberegler bedürfen. Und so sagt man _"Computer, hinten rechts im Fussraum etwas wärmer"



eclipso schrieb:



			Gehen wir nach Statistiken sind es 13% die in  Deutschland die Umweltbelastungen durch den PKW Verkehr  ausmachen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

60 bis 80 Prozent der Stickoxid-Belastung
Stickoxide - welchen Anteil hat der Verkehr? | Abgasalarm | SWR Wissen | SWR

_Feinstaub:_
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/site...84/bilder/2_abb_trend-pm10-jmw_2019-11-01.png
_Was mag gefährlicher sein? Pollen auf dem Land, die zu Feinstaub gehören oder Feinststaub aus Dieselmotoren bestehend auf zyklischen Polymeren?

Und wie kommst Du auf die absurde Idee, dass nur Autofahrer bezahlen? Wer bezahlt den Kraftwerksfilter, wer neue Heizungen, wer Hausdämmungen, wer optimierte Industriefertigungen  etc. Du verbreitest populistischen Kokolores_


eclipso schrieb:



			Den Marktführer im Bereich Hybrid, ist das VW?  Das ist doch der letzte Verein, Familien-"bande".
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Lass Dich überraschen, was passieren wird
Modularer E-Antriebs-Baukasten – Wikipedia

_


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Die Industrie kauft sich CO² Zertifikate, träumst du? Jeder Industriezweig erzeugt grundsätzlich gesundheitsschädlichen Feinstaub, du jeden Tag und eine einfache Hauskerze die du in deinem Avatarbild zeigst, da sitzt du einen Meter daneben, erzeugt 10mal soviel Feinstab wie ein Diesel auf 100km und ihm als Grenzwerte vorgegeben sein kann.

Du sitzt in Gremien, ja ok. Wenn ich populistisch bin, dann weise ich dich darauf hin, dass du zu Teilen absolut unwissenschaftlichen Kokolores ansprichst. Anscheinend ist dir gar nicht klar, dass von dem Großteil diese Form des Umweltschutzes gar nicht bezahlt werden kann und wie viel dabei auf der Strecke bleiben, besonders in der Dritten Welt. Lithumionenakkus und der Abbau von Lithum, ist dabei nur ein Thema. Biokraftstoffe etc., wurde uns ja auch eingeredet. Dafür werden essbare Nutzplanzen  verwendet oder der Regelwald abgeholzt, Deutschland ist dabei ein Biokraftstofftreiber, der Umwelt zu Liebe. Man kann Ölkonzernen doch keine Daumenschrauben anlegen, bloß nicht.

VW ehrlich, nach der Dieselaffäre, eigentlich ein absolutes NOGO. So wären die mit mir als Kunde nicht umgegangen, wobei das absolut nicht meine Geschmacksrichtung ist.

Mein tagtägliches Handeln auf der einen Seite, ist immer zum Nachteil eines anderen, egal wie sinnvoll oder bewusst ich mir dessen bin. Wenn man das beachtet, trägt man schon einen großen Teil dazu bei, andere Interessen zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Die Industrie kauft sich CO² Zertifikate, träumst du?


Das ist der aktull gewählte wirtschaftliche Ansatz. Es geht nicht darum, dass jeder mit allen finanziellen Mittel den geringsten möglichen CO2 Ausstoß erzeugen muss, sondern dass wir unseren CO2 Ausstoß als Volkswirtschaft gaaaanz langsam und sozial verträglich senken. Darum gibt es den Weg über Zertifikate, also gesetzlich erlaubte Emissionen.

Der Weg an sich ist ok, die Ausführung aber katastrophal. Anstatt z.B. jedem Bürger wie ein Grundeinkommen Zertifikate zu geben, die dann an Firmen uind andere verkauft werden wie jede Aktie, haben die" schwarzen Nullen" der Regierung die Emissionsrechte an bestimmte Auswählte verschenkt. Darum ist nicht der Weg an sich schlecht, sondern einzig die Ausführung ist katastrophal.



eclipso schrieb:


> Du sitzt in Gremien, ja ok. .


Du solltest genauer lesen, _"Ich war lange genug"_ beschreibt im Deutschen vergangene Aktionen. Und ja, es gab vor zwanzig Jahren Zeiten, in denen ich meinen Abteilungsleiter oft genug in einem der hunderten gesetzgebenden Gremien vertraten habe, indem er über zukünftige Normen elektronischer Systeme in Fahrzeugen mit entschied. Und man bekommt dann einen guten Eindruck, wer in solchen Gremien sitzt und was, wie und warum voran getrieben wird. Das kann man dann nach ein paar Stunden Diskussion mit anderen Teilnehmern, die in der Regel in mehreren Gremien saßen, sehr leicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Was die Automatisierung des Fahrens oder der Mobilität angeht, ist die immer so so gut wie die Technologie dahinter, da kann ich im Zusammenhang Nv nennen (und das soll keine Hetze sein, weil Projekte auch Rückschläge erleiden könen) und darauf verweisen, dass es Tote gab und das Modul ganz schnell in der Versenkung verschwandt.

Autonomes Fahren entbindet mich nicht meiner Verantwortung und ist eine der technischen Möglichkeiten Fahrzeuge zu führen. Nichts weiter. Das ist auch richtig so. Wers nicht mehr kann sollte kein Fahrzeug führen. Es ist oft schwer das zu akzeptieren und ich verstehe jeden der sich diese Frage stellen muss (Verlust der Mobilität ist nie positiv und irgendwo auch ein menschliches Gut/Anspruch), aber sicherer für alle anderen.

Der Mensch ist in keiner Form ersetzbar und bleibt für sein Handeln verantwortlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Autonomes Fahren entbindet mich nicht meiner Verantwortung


Und damit kommen wir zu einer der wesentlichen Fragen des autonomen Fahrens, welche Juristen noch viele Jahre beschäftigen wird. Wie willst Du in einem vollautonomen Taxi ohne Lenkrad und Pedale _"Verantwortung" _übernehmen und wer bekommt sie? Der Insasse, der Taxibereiber, der Softwareentwickler, der Fahrzeughersteller etc.

Uber hätte ansonsten längst eine flächendeckende Flotte vollständig autonom fahrender Taxis
San Francisco - Wie faehrt es sich mit einem Robotaxi? - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de
Toedlicher Unfall mit Uber-Robotaxi: Ursache steht fest - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und damit kommen wir zu einer der wesentlichen Fragen des autonomen Fahrens, welche Juristen noch viele Jahre beschäftigen wird. Wie willst Du in einem vollautonomen Taxi ohne Lenkrad und Pedale _"Verantwortung" _übernehmen und wer bekommt sie? Der Insasse, der Taxibereiber, der Softwareentwickler, der Fahrzeughersteller etc.
> 
> Uber hätte ansonsten längst eine flächendeckende Flotte vollständig autonom fahrender Taxis
> San Francisco - Wie faehrt es sich mit einem Robotaxi? - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de
> Toedlicher Unfall mit Uber-Robotaxi: Ursache steht fest - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de


Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher (Grundkenntisse habe ich), habe da mal aufgrund Vorgaben Praktikas absolviert. Aber soweit ist klar, dass der, der einen Nutzen davon hat auch für eine Sache verantwortlich sein muss, sie ist nämlich nicht entmenschlicht (habe ich irgendwo zu dem Thema in einer Studie mal gelesen). Ob der BGH das bei uns auch so entscheidet, weiß ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, wissenschaftlich ist das aber Logik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher (Grundkenntisse habe ich), habe da mal aufgrund Vorgaben Praktikas absolviert. Aber soweit ist klar, dass der, der einen Nutzen davon hat auch für eine Sache verantwortlich sein muss, sie ist nämlich nicht entmenschlicht (habe ich irgendwo zu dem Thema in einer Studie mal gelesen). Ob der BGH das bei uns auch so entscheidet, weiß ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, wissenschaftlich ist das aber Logik.


Du beschreibst damit ja genau das Problem, was eben nicht einfach zu lösen sein wird, weil zuviele Lobbygruppen mitreden und jeder für sich das Maximale möchte. Den Nutzen haben alle, der Insasse, der Taxibetreiber, der Softwareverkäufer, der Autohersteller etc. 

Im Endeffekt wird es beim Fahrenden bleiben, der sich dafür versichern wird. Er selber kann niemals grob fahrlässig handeln und die Höhe der Versicherungssumme hängt vom Unfallaufkommen der autonomen Fahrzeuge ab. Es ist alles ganz einfach lösbar, aber das wird dauern, weil gerade Versicherungsgesellschaften ein unkalkulierbares Risiko sehen.


----------



## eclipso (20. Februar 2020)

Naja es bleibt bei der üblichen Haftungsform, wenn man das so schreiben kann und seinen Verantwortlichenkeiten, karre ich mit dem Ding jemanden um, obwohl ich es  hätte abwenden können, bin ich Schuld (menschliches Versagen und Handeln, fahrlässig, grob fahrlässig, Straftat) und zum Teil auch der Hersteller (Produkthaftung, wenn ich es als Mensch nicht abwenden kann, aber vermeintlich rechtzeitig eingreife sowieso, sagen wir mal das System reagiert dann nicht wie es soll oder lässt mich nicht), denn man muss ja fragen warum das System nicht reagiert hat. Kann ein reiner Produktfehler sein.

Wenn ich den Schalter auf: "ich fahre absofort allein" lege, ist das mein Ding (wie gehabt) und ich habe es zu verantworten. So trocken werden das die Versicherungen sehen. Halter-, Fahrer- und  Produkthalftung wie bisher, Nutzen hat der derjenige, der es in Verkehr bringt. Ob Verkauf oder Betrieb, Benutzung ist gleichzusetzen. Daran ändert sich nichts, ist Muss und ein grundlegender Baustein bleiben. Wenn willst sonst verantwortlich machen, den Computer?

Wenn ich in einem Taxi fahren (also befördert werde), bin ich raus, da sitze ich nicht vorne und steuer. Helfen muss ich, wenn ich es kann oder könnte.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Februar 2020)

> Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt?


Ich zum Beispiel will das. Ich lege Wert auf einen cleanen Innenraum und brauch kein Armaturenbrett mit gefühlten 1000 Schaltern die nur Staub ansetzen. 



> Bist du selbst mal ein Auto gefahren, dass teilweise oder komplett auf  mechanische Eingabeoptionen verzichtet? Es macht einfach keinen Spaß.


Wie alles im Leben: Geschmackssache. 



> Sorry, das ist doch wieder dieses populistische Massengequatsche. So diskutiert man doch nicht.


Keine Ahnung wo du da populistisches Massengequatsche siehst, denn im Grunde ist das neben seiner persönlichen Meinung leider Fakt. Die deutsche Autoindustrie hat selbst zugegeben, das sie hinterherhinken und aufholen müssen. 



> Da kaufe ich lieber Hybrid von VW und Toyota, vor allem Toyota weil die Marktführer sind.


Die deutsche Autoindustrie hat sich mit dem Dieselskandal selbst ein ordentliches Ei an die Schiene genagelt. Mir tun nur die Angestellten leid, die für diese von der Manager-Ebene getroffene Entscheidung absolut nichts können. Ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen, aber ein Konzern der mich wissentlich betrügt/belügt bzw. falsche Tatsachen vorspielt, der ist bei mir unten durch. Da ist von meiner Seite einfach kein Vertrauen mehr da. Egal ob die VW, Audi oder wie auch immer heißen. Dafür haben sie sich zu viele Schnitzer geleistet. Alleine der Zirkus mit den Schadensersatzanspruch oder den Nachrüstungen in Deutschland war gelinde gesagt ein Witz. 

Wir haben eine Lücke im deutschen und im europäischen Recht welches dieses Drama überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Die Europäische Kommission will seit Jahren die Sammelklage in der EU vereinheitlichen. Bisher gibt es aber nur eine Empfehlung, die rechtlich nicht bindend ist. Heiko Maas hat damals den Entwurf für eine Sammelklage vorgelegt, die aber nie zum Gesetz wurde. Selbst wenn es Gesetz gewesen wäre, hätte es nichts genutzt. Das Gesetz sollte erst nach 2019 in Kraft treten und Ansprüche gegen VW wären dann bereits verjährt.



> Es ist überhaupt nicht möglich alle E-Autos, in der Dichte wie  Verbrennungsmotortechnologie heute im Markt vorhanden ist, elektrisch zu  betanken! Das ganze Stromnetz würde zusammenbrechen, hat ein  Pilotprojekt schon bewiesen. Es fehlt die Infrastruktur dafür, die die  Energiekonzerne immer konzentriert halten, anstatt in der benötigten  Fläche um ihre Monopole weiter leben zu lassen.


Und woran liegt das? An der fehlenden Förderung für erneuerbare Energien. Vor allem im privaten Sektor. Die PV/Solar-Industrie musste in der Vergangenheit in Deutschland gewaltig Federn lassen. Aber hey, subventionieren wir doch einfach die Braunkohle weiter und kaufen dazu noch Atomstrom aus Frankreich. 

Ich bin selbst gerade mit dem Hausbau beschäftigt, und durfte mich mit der PV-Förderung auseinandersetzen. Und was die Einspeisung ins Netz angeht, sieht es noch düsterer aus: *Klick*

Für die, welche keinen Bock haben auf den Link: 

*Dachanlagen ab 30 kWp (Ct/kWh):
*2009:    40,91 Cent
2019:    11,59 Cent
2020:     9,59 Cent

SO schafft man auf jeden Fall keine Anreize, damit ein großes Umdenken bei den Bürgern stattfinden kann. Gelinde gesagt ist das eine Frechheit.* 
*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

- Off Topic -


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die PV/Solar-Industrie musste in der Vergangenheit in Deutschland gewaltig Federn lassen.


"Federn lassen" ist ein netter Euphemismus für komplett insolvent ...


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> ich lach mir immer einen wenn die Tesla auf die Spur kommen, Gas geben wie verrückt und davon ziehen ich aber 100km weiter an ihnen vorbeirolle, Akku leer, Tanke weit weg, sparen, Radio aus, Heizung aus.


Wer kennt es nicht? Ich beobachte E-Autos auch immer 100km weit, nur um dann an ihnen vorbeizuziehen. Vorher gucke ich aber nach, ob Radio und Heizung auch wirklich aus sind. Falls ja, dann freue ich mich sehr und lache den Fahrer aus.

Geschichten aus dem Paulanergarten. 

Beschäftige Dich mal mit dem Thema. Oder besser: Leihe Dir mal einen Tesla über ein WE aus (das geht recht unkompliziert). Und dann kannst Du Deinen Post ja anschließend editieren.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Off Topic -
> 
> "Federn lassen" ist ein netter Euphemismus für komplett insolvent ...


Na na, komplett insolvent sind sie auch nicht. Meine Wechselrichter sind zum Beispiel von Kostal. 
Firmen gibt es noch einige auf dem Markt: Schüco, SMA und Aleo wären hier zu nennen. 

Aber ja, du hast schon irgendwie Recht. Es sind bedeutend weniger als früher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na na, komplett insolvent sind sie auch nicht. Meine Wechselrichter sind zum Beispiel von Kostal.


Ich war bei reiner Panelfertigung. Klar, Wechselrichter und Montagezubehör gibt es immer noch.  Hatte ich schlecht formuliert ...


----------



## Superwip (20. Februar 2020)

Dieser "Vorsprung" kommt letztendlich aber auch nur zu tragen wenn es  mit dem autonomen Fahren richtig ernst wird und wenn -und falls-  Vorteile in dem Bereich für viele Kunden kaufentscheidend sein sollten.  Außerdem gibt es auch (alternative) Zulieferer, etwa nVidia die hier  durchaus ähnlich fortschrittlich sind wie Tesla- zumindest auf der  Hardwareseite.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Februar 2020)

Hm. Wo ist Tesla denn technisch um Jahre voraus?

- Die Bordelektronik: Autonomes Fahren kratzt mich aus diversen Gründen nicht die Bohne, also ist mir die theoretische Rechengeschwindigkeit eines Bordcomputers relativ wumpe. Zumal die ganze Elektronik nur die Nutzungsdauer der Autos begrenzt... 
- Touchbedingung im Auto: Der größe Scheiß, den man je erfunden hat (man kann NICHTS mehr ertasten/erfühlen und damit blind bedienen)
- Obendrein ist es zu erwarten, dass für den extrem hohen Preis der Tesla-Autos auch ein entsprechender Gegenwert geboten wird. Hingegen orientieren sich die klassischen PKW-Hersteller eher in die Richtung, Elektroautos endlich mal bezahlbar zu machen, ohne die Alltagstauglichkeit allzu stark in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen. 

Tesla hat zwar aktuell noch die bessere Akkutechnik, aber da holen die anderen Hersteller massiv auf. 



Atma schrieb:


> Unsere deutsche Automafia Autolobby hat alles daran gesetzt, den Verbrenner so lange wie möglich am leben zu halten. Alternativen wurden torpediert wo es nur ging. Das rächt sich jetzt zu recht. Bei E-Autos auf Akku Basis hat man so ziemlich alles verschlafen,


Weil batteriegespeiste Elektroautos auch (noch) keine ernstzunehmende Alternative sind. Die sind es weder praktisch, preislich, noch umwelttechnisch und die ganze nötige Infrastruktur ist auch noch schlicht nicht da (und das noch sehr, sehr lange nicht). Nicht jeder wohnt in einem Eigenheim mit Grundstück und privater Lademöglichkeit - gerade dort, wo man Elektroautos am allerliebsten hätte und wo sie am sinnvollsten wären...

Batteriegespeiste Autos haben für mich nebenher so den faden Beigeschmack, dass man hier einen auf öko und umweltfreundlich machen kann, während man anderswo die Umwelt umso härter verpestet - und das sogar noch viel zentraler. Oft genug kommt das Argument, Deutschland hätte seinen CO2-Ausstoß nur so gut und so stark senken können, weil man ja immer mehr Produktion ins Ausland verfrachtet hat. Die gleichen Leute fordern jetzt aber auch batteriebetriebene E-Autos... 

Analog zur damaligen Debatte um Atommüll hat man ebenfalls noch kein wirkliches Entsorgungs-/Recyclingkonzept für die ganzen alten Akkus. Wird ja erst in einigen Jahren zum Thema und das Problem von anderen... 



Atma schrieb:


> auf H2 Basis sieht es genauso finster aus. Alle entscheidenden H2 Player kommen aus dem Ausland, Deutschland hat nichts vorzuweisen.


Weil hier dann wieder Ökos angekrochen kommen und den zugegeben schlechteren Wirkungsgrad von Wasserstoffautos anprangern. Dass die Wasserstoffautos aber bei Weitem alltagstauglicher sind, man mit vergleichsweise wenig Aufwand eine entsprechende Infrastruktur aufbauen könnte (Tankstellen entsprechend umrüsten dürfte im Vergleich zu einem explosionsartigem Ausbau des Stromnetzes bedeutend schneller, günstiger und einfacher vonstatten gehen) und obendrein nicht so schwer sein müssen (bis auf einen Pufferakku ist da ja wenig an Gewicht drin) wird gerne ignoriert. 

Man muss ja nicht auf ewig auf Wasserstoff festsitzen - aber solange, bis batteriebetriebene Elektroautos alltagstauglicher und bezahlbarer geworden sind und die Kapazitäten im Stromnetz vorhanden sind. Bis dahin halte ich Wasserstoffautos für eine sehr sinnvolle Übergangstechnologie... 



Atma schrieb:


> Das einzige was Deutschland wiedermal bleibt, ist sich an den Rockzipfel der großen Player zu hängen, bitte bitte zu sagen und auf den Bau von Werken zu hoffen. Einfach nur traurig, aber die Autolobby hat es nicht anders gewollt.


Würde man nicht irgendwelchen extremistischen Ökofanatikern solch ein Gehör schenken und denken, Deutschland könnte als einziges Land mal wieder die Welt retten, sondern die Energiewende mit Bedacht, finanziell verkraftbar und somit auch in der Breite deutlich akzeptierter vorantreiben...
In solch extremen Ansätzen wie sie derzeit verfolgt werden ist es da in meinen Augen noch zu früh. 



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so,bin froh das bei meiner 2 Jahre alten C-Klasse das wesentliche noch mechanisch bedient werden kann.


Was bin ich froh, dass mein Astra G eigentlich noch alles mechanisch hat. 
Nunja, der wird mir ja leider bald (effektiv) verboten. Kaufe ich mir halt ein neues Auto wenn es soweit ist. Wär zwar sinnvoller alte Autos solange zu fahren bis sie wirklich hin sind, aber man wills ja so. 

Und die neuen Autos halten wegen dem zunehmend überflüssigen Einsatz von Elektronik mit Garantie keine 20 Jahre und länger mehr. Und wenns nur an der Software liegt, die der Hersteller nicht mehr pflegen will (zurecht - die Lösung wäre ein Abomodell, das finden aber Viele zurecht doof...).


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel will das. Ich lege Wert auf einen cleanen Innenraum und brauch kein Armaturenbrett mit gefühlten 1000 Schaltern die nur Staub ansetzen.



Touch im Auto oder allgemein in Fahrzeugen ist wohl das schlimmste was man haben kann, zumindest bei Hauptbedienelementen des Radios. Solche Dinge hat man auch in der Vergangenheit schon untersucht. Ein Auto muss sich blind bedienen lassen, nichts sollte ablenken. "weil da halt Staub ansetzt" ist hier  kein Argument.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dass die Wasserstoffautos aber bei Weitem alltagstauglicher sind, man mit vergleichsweise wenig Aufwand eine entsprechende Infrastruktur aufbauen könnte (Tankstellen entsprechend umrüsten dürfte im Vergleich zu einem explosionsartigem Ausbau des Stromnetzes bedeutend schneller, günstiger und einfacher vonstatten gehen)


Das glaube ich kaum. Das "Umrüsten" einer normalen Tankstelle auf Wasserstoff ist weder günstig noch einfach. Im Prinzip kannst Du das Kassenhäuschen behalten. Den Rest kannst Du abreißen und neu bauen. Wasserstoff ist keine Flüssigkeit wie Benzin, die Du einfach in einen unterirdischen Tank kippst und dann wieder raus pumpst.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Und falls du vergleichen möchtest, ein moderner Diesel braucht weniger Energie die gleiche Strecke zurückzulegen als ein E Auto, bei gleicher Fahrweise und der Strom kostet auch noch mehr. Tolle Umweldbilanz und zu den EI-Akkus schreibe ich hier nichts.


Haha zurück in die Schule mit dir! 
Ein Tesla Modell 3 verbraucht etwa 15kw/h pro 100km.
Was verbraucht ein etwa gleich großer Diesel? Ich gehe mal von was sparsamen aus und sage 5 Liter auf 100km. 
1 Liter Diesel hat aber etwa 11,9kw/h. 

Puh, nein rechne mal, aber das passt nicht zu deinen Argumenten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haha zurück in die Schule mit dir!
> Ein Tesla Modell 3 verbraucht etwa 15kw/h pro 100km.
> Was verbraucht ein etwa gleich großer Diesel? Ich gehe mal von was sparsamen aus und sage 5 Liter auf 100km.
> 1 Liter Diesel hat aber etwa 11,9kw/h.
> ...


Deine Physikkenntnisse sind aber auch nicht so berauschend.
Der Verbrauch eines E-Autos wird In kWh/100 km gemessen nicht in kw/h.

Der Energiegehalt von Diesel beträgt 11,9 kW/kg.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und technologisch macht es sogar sehr viel Sinn keine  Knöpfe/Drehknöpfe/Schalter mehr zu verbauen.


Aber sicherheitstechnisch sehr wohl.
Wenn ich meine Innenraumtemperatur erhöhen will, muß ich den Blick nicht von der Fahrbahn nehmen.
Bei einem Nicht-Head-Up-Display sehr wohl.

Auch die Heckscheibenheizung kann ich mit einem Griff einschalten und muß mich nicht durch irgendwelche Menüs wühlen.

Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Elektronisierung der Bedienfunktionen - das geht dann auf Kosten der Sicherheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ein Auto muss sich blind bedienen lassen, nichts sollte ablenken. .


Darum auch Sprachsteuerung, dann können beide Hände am Lenkrad bleiben, gelle


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Sofern mit den 144 Billionen Operationen auch Floating Point Operations gemeint sind, wären das dann nicht 144 TFLOPS? However, selbst das dürfte zu hoch gegriffen sein. Moderne GPUs erreichen den zweistelligen TFLOPS-Bereich, übliche CPUs befinden sich im mittleren GFLOPS-Bereich. Vermutlich hat da jemand schlampig übersetzt, und im Original war von 144 billion die Rede, was nicht 144 Billionen, sondern 144 Milliarden also GFLOPS entspricht.



Abgesehen von der Verwechslungsgefahr bei Short und Long Ladder muss man auch die Art der Operationen im Blick behalten. Da KI-System ohnehin extrem ungenau arbeiten, wird auch für die Berechnungen zunehmend auf unpräzise Datenformate zurückgegriffen. Während Supercomputer oft Werte für 64-Bit-Double-Precision nutzen, sind KI-Beschleuniger zum Teil auf 8 Bit ausgelegt und das auch nicht zwingend als FLOP, sondern als Integer-OP.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist alles eine Frage der Menge der einstellbaren Funktionalitäten. Und dazu geht der Trend zur Automatisierung. Was willst Du also noch bedienen, wenn ... das Navigationssystem den Blinker [regelt]



Dieser Satz erklärt mir so einiges. 




eclipso schrieb:


> Die Industrie kauft sich CO² Zertifikate, träumst du? Jeder Industriezweig erzeugt grundsätzlich gesundheitsschädlichen Feinstaub, du jeden Tag und eine einfache Hauskerze die du in deinem Avatarbild zeigst, da sitzt du einen Meter daneben, erzeugt 10mal soviel Feinstab wie ein Diesel auf 100km und ihm als Grenzwerte vorgegeben sein kann.



Vorsicht: Die Gesundheitsgefährdung durch hängt nur sehr lose mit dem Gewicht von ausgestoßenem Feinstaub zusammen


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deine Physikkenntnisse sind aber auch nicht so berauschend.
> Der Verbrauch eines E-Autos wird In kWh/100 km gemessen nicht in kw/h.
> 
> Der Energiegehalt von Diesel beträgt 11,9 kW/kg.


Ich gebe zu kw/h ist Umgangssprachlich, aber jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Der Energiegehalt ist ebenfalls nicht überall gleich angegeben, du hast wahrscheinlich einfach auf Wikipedia geguckt. An meiner Argumentation ändert das nichts.
Wer andere wegen Kleinigkeiten kritisieren möchte sollte selbst keine Fehler machen.
"muß", seit 1996 nicht mehr korrekt... 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber sicherheitstechnisch sehr wohl.
> Wenn ich meine Innenraumtemperatur erhöhen will, muß ich den Blick nicht von der Fahrbahn nehmen.
> 
> Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Elektronisierung der Bedienfunktionen - das geht dann auf Kosten der Sicherheit.


Musst du das alles während der Fahrt machen?
Außerdem ist auch ein Knopf elektrisch.


----------



## P2063 (21. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Tesla mag technologisch sehr weit sein, dafür ist die Fertigung weit hinter dem, was VW und Co leisten, und das auch noch in viel größerer Stückzahl.



wie viele Elektroautos mit autonomen fahrfunktionen rollen denn bei VW oder BMW aktuell so vom Band? Bevor du langes suchen musst: Bei Tesla sind es knapp 10 mal so viele. Klar, ein Laden wie Ford baut in einer halben Tagesschicht insgesamt mehr Autos als Tesla pro Woche, aber es geht hier um Elektro, nicht Explosionsmotoren.



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt? Das geht komplett an dem vorbei, was im Alltag praktikabel ist.



ich hatte schon das vergnügen ein Model 3 zu fahren. Einfach mal drauf einlassen, es funktioiert erstaunlich gut.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 2300 Bilder/s - in 640x480 Pixeln sicher.
> Mehr sehe ich in den Videos nicht.



Mehr muss es auch nicht können. Viele Sensoren haben nur eine äußerst geringe Auflösung, das Velodyne Lidar das auch im Fahrzeugbau verwendet wird bietet z.B. grade mal 64 Pixel. Es kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an, wenn das ausreicht um die gewünschte Funktionalität zu erreichen gibt es keinen Grund etwas komplexeres/größeres/teureres das am Ende weniger robust ist zu verbauen.



eclipso schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist das Tesla eine Ablasshandelfirma ist... das Fiat/Chrysler ihre Umweltschleudern weiterfahren können


Das ist kein Ablasshandel, sondern ein verdammt kluger Schachzug wenn man andere dafür zahlen lässt den eigenen technologischen Vorsprung zu fianzieren. tesla macht das ja nicht, weil sie unbedingt wollen dass Verbrenner weiter fahren, sondern weil es eine günstige Geldquelle ist die sie nutzen können weil sie selbst nur Elektrofahrzeuge bauen. Klar kann man die Praxis mit den Klimazertifikaten politisch fragwürdig finden, aber es ist ja nicht das Problem von Tesla geltendes Recht klug ausnutzen zu können.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> ich hatte schon das vergnügen ein Model 3 zu fahren. Einfach mal drauf einlassen, es funktioiert erstaunlich gut.



Danke, mir hat es nicht gefallen.


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Ablasshandel, sondern ein verdammt kluger Schachzug wenn man andere dafür zahlen lässt den eigenen technologischen Vorsprung zu fianzieren. tesla macht das ja nicht, weil sie unbedingt wollen dass Verbrenner weiter fahren, sondern weil es eine günstige Geldquelle ist die sie nutzen können weil sie selbst nur Elektrofahrzeuge bauen. Klar kann man die Praxis mit den Klimazertifikaten politisch fragwürdig finden, aber es ist ja nicht das Problem von Tesla geltendes Recht klug ausnutzen zu können.


Mir ging um den moralischen Aspekt, wer kauft denn ein Elektroauto, sicher der der umweltfreundlich investiert und helfen will.

Was Fiat/Chrysler macht ist ja möglich, statt Strafzahlungen zu leisten, die in Umweltprojekte (erneuerbare Energie etc.) zurück-/einfliessen, zahlen sie die Summe lieber an Tesla. Dreist...oder kriminell, aber möglich weil  Gesetze es erlauben. Wahrscheinlich sogar so gewollt, um dem Konzern am Rande der Armut, nicht den Profit aus altbackener Technologie zu nehmen. Die Luft wird nur weiter verpestet, über den Grenzwerten (95mg/km). Mach du das mal!

Möglich ist es, keine Frage. Ging auch nur um mich, sowas fördere ich eben nicht, wobei mir Tesla's Design absolut nicht zusagt, gefahren bin ich sie schon.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu kw/h ist Umgangssprachlich, aber jeder weiß was gemeint ist.


Nein.
Das ist einfach falsch.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Energiegehalt ist ebenfalls nicht überall gleich angegeben, du hast wahrscheinlich einfach auf Wikipedia geguckt.


Ich hab auch 6 Jahre Physik studiert nebenbei.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer andere wegen Kleinigkeiten kritisieren möchte sollte selbst keine Fehler machen.
> "muß", seit 1996 nicht mehr korrekt... .


Laut alter Rechtschreibung eben doch.
Und da man die Wahl hat, schreibe ich so, wie ich es gelernt habe.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Musst du das alles während der Fahrt machen?


 Wenn die Kiste steht, ist das ja kein Thema. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem ist auch ein Knopf elektrisch.


Deswegen schrieb ich elektronisch.
Im allgemeinen Sinne ist zwar alles elektronisch aber hier ist speziell die rechnergestützte Elektronik gemeint.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

6 Jahre, mit oder ohne Abschluss? 

Btw
Auch die Knöpfe werden durch Rechner ausgewertet.

Hat aber alles trotzdem nichts mehr mit meiner Aussage zu tun, dass BEVs deutlich weniger Energie brauchen als Diesel.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2020)

Es geht hier doch auch nicht um elektrisch/elektronisch, sondern um die Haptik. Und die fehlt bei Touchscreens momentan eben noch. In meinem Auto kann ich auch bei 200 km/h blind die Klimaautomatik einen Tick (1°C) höher drehen, die Sitzheizung, Heckscheibenheizung was auch immer einschalten und kann die Augen auf der Straße lassen. Bei einem Touchscreen geht das eben nicht. Und das ist kacke. Das ist wie "mal eben Whatsapp checken". Sind ja "nur 2 Sekunden" Augen auf dem Bildschirm. Wird schon nichts passieren.

Bei Whatsapp bin ich ziemlich dämlich und selbst Schuld. Bei einem Touchscreen im Auto habe ich aber keine Wahl, außer ich möchte diese trivialen Dinge auf dem nächsten Parkplatz erledigen.

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum die Teile nicht überall verbaut werden sollten, nur weil man es kann: US-Kriegsmarine baut Touchscreens wegen Unfallgefahr aus | heise online


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Nen Auto ist aber kein Kriegsgerät auch wenn sich einige Autofahrer so benehmen^^

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du 50 Knöpfe vor dir hast kannst du das auch nicht blind. Für alles andere gibt es Sprachsteuerung oder Schnellzugriffe aufm Lenkrad.


----------



## Eckism (21. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Danke, mir hat es nicht gefallen.



Es ist merkwürdig, ob das nun schön ist oder nicht, kann man bei einer Fahrt eh nicht genau sagen. Ich fand die Qaulität für den Preis nicht gut und vorallem den Mitarbeiter unerträglich...die drücken einen die halbe Firmengeschichte ums Ohr, bevor man da mal ne Runde Probe fährt. Bei nem "normalen" Hersteller rufste an, gehst hin und nach 2 Minuten kannste losfahren...ich hab schneller meinen A6 gekauft...da hatte ich bei Tesla nicht mal nen Termin.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nen Auto ist aber kein Kriegsgerät auch wenn sich einige Autofahrer so benehmen^^
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn du 50 Knöpfe vor dir hast kannst du das auch nicht blind. Für alles andere gibt es Sprachsteuerung oder Schnellzugriffe aufm Lenkrad.


Es ging darum, dass "Touch" kein Allheilmittel für Probleme ist, die es gar nicht gibt. Alleine das hier ist ein Witz (VW ID3):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kann ich dann links neben dem Lenkrad blind drücken, um zufällig die Nebelschlussleuchte oder die Nebelscheinwerfer zu treffen und zwischendurch noch irgendeinen "Mode" einstellen? Ich kann da beim besten Willen keinen Vorteil erkennen. Wie gesagt: Nur weil die Touchbedienung gerade hip ist, muss sie nicht überall Sinn ergeben.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass "Touch" kein Allheilmittel für Probleme ist, die es gar nicht gibt. Alleine das hier ist ein Witz (VW ID3)



Jop, das gleiche auch am Lenkrad, hast du das auch gesehen? ^^


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2020)

Nein, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Falls das so ist, dann erschließt sich mir der Sinn von diesem zusätzlichen Touchscreen erst Recht nicht. Ändert aber dennoch nichts an der Grundaussage: Ich möchte meine Augen nicht von der Straße abwenden, um Licht einzuschalten. Und das muss ich, wenn ich die Lenkradfernbedienung bediene. Es sei denn, das Teil hat auf 15 cm² 12 fitzelige Knöpfe, die ich auswendig bedienen kann.



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Jop, das gleiche auch am Lenkrad, hast du das auch gesehen? ^^


 Edit: Davon sehe ich hier tatsächlich nichts: https://emobly.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/VW-ID3-Weltpremiere-IAA-0001.jpg


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Februar 2020)

Diese Bedienflächen links und rechts sind auch jeweils nur ein Teil. Ich hab sie noch nie in Funktion gesehen, aber es scheint, als sollen sie die Funktionstasten am Lenkrad ersetzen. Gleiches Prinzip, basiert wohl auf Touch. Ich konnte jedenfalls kein haptisches Feedback spüren.


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da kann ich dann links neben dem Lenkrad blind drücken, um zufällig die Nebelschlussleuchte oder die Nebelscheinwerfer zu treffen und zwischendurch noch irgendeinen "Mode" einstellen? Ich kann da beim besten Willen keinen Vorteil erkennen.


Da gewinnen oft die Designer auf die das Management zu oft hört, um sich mit Produkten abzuheben. Es geht um einen zentralen Fokus. Dem Engineer werden die Haare zu Berge stehen, der hätte lieber einen Schalter, den Kabelbaum wegen gegenseitiger Beeinflussung woanders verlegt, und das Teil an eine sichtbare leicht zugängliche Stelle paltziert. Leider darf er es nicht und muss dann eine Lösung finden.

Über die Bedienbarkeit im Innendesign müssen wir nicht reden, der Ing will eher Stimmigkeit in der Bedienung und weniger Sachen die teuer sind und kaputt gehen. Da wird vieles einfach im Sinne des Designs weggestrichen.

Sieht gut aus, aber nicht zu benutzen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Touch im Auto oder allgemein in Fahrzeugen ist wohl das schlimmste was man haben kann, zumindest bei Hauptbedienelementen des Radios. Solche Dinge hat man auch in der Vergangenheit schon untersucht. Ein Auto muss sich blind bedienen lassen, nichts sollte ablenken. "weil da halt Staub ansetzt" ist hier  kein Argument.


Wenn man nicht versteht wie der Satz gemeint war, dann ist das wirklich kein Argument.  Mir gehts nicht um den "Staub" der sich auf dem Armaturenbrett ablegt, sondern um die gefühlt 1000 Schalter die ich persönlich einfach nicht brauche. Denn 90% aller Funktionen die mir wichtig sind, kann ich mit dem Lenkrad erledigen.

Für was also ein aufgeplustertes Armaturenbrett? Da hab ich lieber nen ordentlichen Screen wie eben bei Tesla. Ob man das in der Vergangenheit bereits untersucht hat, wie du geschrieben hast, ist mir relativ Wayne. Denn ich spreche nicht für andere sondern lediglich für mich. Jeder hat da andere Ansichten. Ist für mich auch absolut OK! Du würdest zum Beispiel von mir auch nie einen Rant wegen deinem Nickname oder Profilbild serviert bekommen. Wie schon gesagt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so. 



> Ein Tesla Modell 3 verbraucht etwa 15kw/h pro 100km.
> Was verbraucht ein etwa gleich großer Diesel? Ich gehe mal von was sparsamen aus und sage 5 Liter auf 100km.
> 1 Liter Diesel hat aber etwa 11,9kw/h.


Passend dazu: Publikation - Klimabilanz von -strombasierten Antrieben und -Kraft-stoffen -


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

Der Screen war mir viel zu hell und zu groß. Anmutung gleich null, wobei sie mittlerweile am Ambiente gearbeitet haben. Lenkradbedienung wurde auch geändert, soweit ich mitbekommen habe.

Wenns blöd kam, wurde ich aussen und innen geblendet und weiter runter dimmen konnte man nicht. War unmöglich.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2020)

Dann sind wir scheinbar zwei unterschiedliche Tesla gefahren. Meiner war ein Model S Raven und da hatte ich null Probleme mit der Helligkeit des Screens. Sicher das der richtig eingestellt war? Größe is wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 6 Jahre, mit oder ohne Abschluss?


 Mit dem Zettel natürlich.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch die Knöpfe werden durch Rechner ausgewertet.


Klar. Es ging aber um Ergonomie.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat aber alles trotzdem nichts mehr mit meiner Aussage zu tun, dass BEVs deutlich weniger Energie brauchen als Diesel.


 Das bezweifelt ja niemand bei dem Wirkungsgrad.
Aber die Nebenenergieaufwände muß man eben mit einbeziehen.


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann sind wir scheinbar zwei unterschiedliche Tesla gefahren. Meiner war ein Model S Raven und da hatte ich null Probleme mit der Helligkeit des Screens. Sicher das der richtig eingestellt war? Größe is wie immer Geschmackssache.


Model X, wobei das Display steiler steht aber schon 2 Jahre her. Der Schub war wirklich richtig gut, da hat mein 540 wohl zu kämpfen, vor allem auf Gasdruck folgt halt Beschleunigung, wenn bei dem anderen noch die Lader Luft brauchen. Oben raus macht der 5er ihn kalt (natürlich mit seiner miesen Energiebilanz und Umweltbelastung).


----------



## INU.ID (21. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei einem Touchscreen geht das eben nicht.


Doch klar, warum auch nicht. Du hast bei Tesla zb. am unteren Rand Symbole wie Klimasteuerung (Gebläse+Temperatur), Sitzheizung, Scheibenheizung usw.

Es liegt ja an dir welche Elemente du dir während der Fahrt anzeigen lassen willst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob du jetzt an einer Position auf dem Touch mit dem Finger drückst oder streichst, oder an der gleichen Stelle einen mechanischen Schalter/Regler betätigst, macht ja erstmal keinen Unterschied. "Blind" bedienen kann man beides nach einer Weile.

Aber ja, ich stimme dir zu, am Anfang kann es etwas ungewohnt sein. Das waren die ersten Smartphone ohne "haptischer" Tastatur auch, und heute hat quasi kein Smartphone mehr so eine Tastatur.

Da finde ich zb. diese auf die Windschutzscheibe (ins Sichtfeld) projizierten Anzeigen wesentlich problematischer.


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Da finde ich zb. diese auf die Windschutzscheibe (ins Sichtfeld) projizierten Anzeigen wesentlich problematischer.


Ich würde kein Auto mehr ohne Headupdisplay kaufen. Was besseres gibt es nicht. Ist aber auch Geschmackssache. Die Informationen rücken in deinen Fokus, du musst nie den Blick senken, von der Straße weg. Wichtiges Zeug wird dir da gleich angezeigt, hatte mal ein Riesenglück wegen Geisterfahrer. Das Teil blinkte wie irre in der Frontscheibe und ich zog rechts rüber, da schoss der schon links aufer Bahn an mir vorbei.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das bezweifelt ja niemand bei dem Wirkungsgrad.
> Aber die Nebenenergieaufwände muß man eben mit einbeziehen.


Ja, natürlich.
Was verbrauchen Transport und Aufbereitung des Rohöls? Die *Annahmen* was eine Raffinerie für einen Liter Benzin braucht gehen ja *bis zu* 4kwh hoch.
Was ist der politischen Preis den wir für Rohöl zahlen? Was ist der Preis für Umweltkatastrophen die passiert sind und passieren werden?

Nein, egal wie man es dreht und wendet, fossiles Öl kommt uns teurer zu stehen.


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich.
> Was verbrauchen Transport und Aufbereitung des Rohöls? Die *Annahmen* was eine Raffinerie für einen Liter Benzin braucht gehen ja *bis zu* 4kwh hoch.
> Was ist der politischen Preis den wir für Rohöl zahlen? Was ist der Preis für Umweltkatastrophen die passiert sind und passieren werden?
> 
> Nein, egal wie man es dreht und wendet, fossiles Öl kommt uns teurer zu stehen.


Wenn wir unsere Energie rein erneuerbar herstellen würden wärs o.k., aber wenn alle E Auto fahren reicht das nimmer. Was ist dann mit den Atomkraftwerken, die die EU insbesondere in wirtschaftlich schwächeren Ländern wieder zulässt, um europäische Klimaziele zu erreichen?

50.000 Jahre Verstrahlung, 240.000 Jahre lang Vergiftung? Wo bleibt der Müll? Irgendwo ist immer ein Haken, siehe Tschernobyl, Fukushima? Es ist immer jemand der zahlen muss.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Man müsste es mal ausrechenen, aber wenn die Leute einfach kleinere Autos fahren würden könnte es hinkommen.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ob du jetzt an einer Position auf dem Touch mit dem Finger drückst oder streichst, oder an der gleichen Stelle einen mechanischen Schalter/Regler betätigst, macht ja erstmal keinen Unterschied. "Blind" bedienen kann man beides nach einer Weile.



Natürlich macht das nen Unterschied:
Nen mechanischen Regler kannst du blind erfühlen, außerdem deinen Finger daran festhalten.
Am Touch fühlt sich alles gleich an und durch Beschleunigungskräfte wackelt dein Finger hin und her.

Durch Gewohnheit blind einen Touchscreen an der richtigen Stelle zu treffen, mit einer frei wackelnden Hand im Auto, das musst du mir mal zeigen


----------



## eclipso (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man müsste es mal ausrechenen, aber wenn die Leute einfach kleinere Autos fahren würden könnte es hinkommen.


Nehmen wir mal SH oder MV (als Bundesländer im Norden) die bis 75% erneuerbarer Energie erzeugen, was schon verdammt gut ist. Gäbe es keine Möglichkeit diese Energie in die Ballungszentren unserer Republik zu leiten, wenn sie vor Ort nicht gebraucht wird. Es fehlen die Stromtrassen die solche Mengen weiterleiten. Die Konzerne haben zu sehr flächendeckend gedacht, nur dort wo sie ihre Monople haben und unsere Regierung hat das Jahrzehnte zugelassen.

Wenn wir eine Energiewende wollen, muss man so einen Krempel von maximalen Gewinnen abkoppeln. Wenn wir rein elektrisch Fahren wollen und da zählt der LKW auch dazu, dann müssen wir unsere Mobilität überdenken, den Begriff neu definieren. Das scheitert ja schon daran, 130kmh auf den BABs zuzulassen, alle sind dagegen. Wozu müssen dort riesige SUV, mit 200kmh auf der Bahn, dessen Motorenabgase dann gar nicht mehr gereinigt werden, die Straßen unsicher machen?

Das gibt es nur in Deutschland, jeder Europäer jagt durch unser Land wird dafür aber nicht belangt. Für den/die Deutsche(n) sind viele Dinge gut und positiv, wenn es sie/ihn nicht selbst betreffen, aber wenns an das eigene Geld geht, Lebenswandel oder an die Mobilität dann sind alle böse.

Zuletzt, was wird mit den Überschüssen o.g. Bundesländer? Die Energiekonzerne verkaufen das billig ins Ausland, weil sie sonst keinen Abnehmer haben. Und wenn wir's brauchen kaufen wir es teuer zurück. Genau daran muss sich was ändern.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Durch Gewohnheit blind einen Touchscreen an der richtigen Stelle zu treffen, mit einer frei wackelnden Hand im Auto, das musst du mir mal zeigen


Wenn ich nächstes mal mit meinem Smartphone im Auto unterwegs bin, werde ich dir ein davon Video aufnehmen, wie ich das Smartphone in seiner Halterung (blind) bediene.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich nächstes mal mit meinem Smartphone im Auto unterwegs bin, werde ich dir ein davon Video aufnehmen, wie ich das Smartphone in seiner Halterung (blind) bediene.



Bau keinen Unfall


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Februar 2020)

Also HUD im Auto geht für mich gar nicht.. ich hab bisher kein einziges HUD in der Scheibe gesehen welches mit polarisierten Sonnenbrillen lesbar gewesen wäre... die verschwinden einfach. Sowohl bei Audi als auch im Jaguar.. Sonnenbrille auf, HUD weg.  Und dass man nur ein grosses Display hat.. daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.  Bin heute von Berlin nach Basel runter gefahren.. glaube ich musste 2 oder 3 mal was einstellen. Was macht ihr dass ihr alle 10 Sekunden an einem der 50 Knöpfe um spielen müsst ?  Und wenn Spaltmasse das einzige sind das man Tesla immer an den Kopf wirft.. Spaltmasse interessieren halt denjenigen den Spaltmasse interessieren.... wenn das alles ist das eine Firma die seit 2012 Autos in Serie baut schlechter kann als ein Konzern der 100 Jahre und über 100 Mio. Autos Erfahrung hat dann macht Tesla es jedenfalls nicht so arg falsch... Mal sehen wie weit die in 90 Jahren dann sind  

Oder wie lange sie brauchen vom Baubeginn bis die ersten Autos aus der Halle rollen....


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2020)

Eclipso, du hast einfach keine Ahnung.

Ein paar Fakten stimmen tatsächlich, ansonsten ist es viel zu einfach gedacht.


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht versteht wie der Satz gemeint war, dann ist das wirklich kein Argument.  Mir gehts nicht um den "Staub" der sich auf dem Armaturenbrett ablegt, sondern um die gefühlt 1000 Schalter die ich persönlich einfach nicht brauche. Denn 90% aller Funktionen die mir wichtig sind, kann ich mit dem Lenkrad erledigen.
> 
> Für was also ein aufgeplustertes Armaturenbrett? Da hab ich lieber nen ordentlichen Screen wie eben bei Tesla. Ob man das in der Vergangenheit bereits untersucht hat, wie du geschrieben hast, ist mir relativ Wayne. Denn ich spreche nicht für andere sondern lediglich für mich. Jeder hat da andere Ansichten. Ist für mich auch absolut OK! Du würdest zum Beispiel von mir auch nie einen Rant wegen deinem Nickname oder Profilbild serviert bekommen. Wie schon gesagt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> ...



Ob du persönlich 1000 Schalter brauchst oder nicht ist völlig uninteressant. Es gibt einfach zu viele, die so von sich selbst überzeugt sind, vermeintlich supergute Fahrer zu sein, und ihnen passiert ja sowieso nichts. Das Ego fährt bekanntlich mit, bei vielen. 

Hier gehts um Sicherheitsrelevanz eines Touchscreens im Straßenverkehr, ob es schön aussieht ist eine andere Sache.  Es lässt sich eben nicht alles am Lenkrad bedienen.

Ja, Touchscreen haben wir sogar auf einem unserer Schlepper, aber ob ich einen Schlenker auf dem Acker und Feldweg oder im Straßenverkehr mache, ist ein erheblicher Unterschied.

Indirekt persönlich auf mein Nick oder Profilbild werden ist irgendwo auch inakzeptabel. Beim Thema bleiben.

Hier ein netter Artikel:
Klartext: Contra Beruehrungsbedienung | heise Autos


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, egal wie man es dreht und wendet, fossiles Öl kommt uns teurer zu stehen.


Klar, aber die deutsche Autoindustrie hat den Knall immer noch nicht gehört.
Lieber wird die Welt verpestet.

Obwohl die Luft beim Diesel im Auspuff sauberer ist, als im Ansaugtopf.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2020)

Was? Guck mal z.B nen Diesel Zug an, die sind um den Auspuff herum Tiefschwarz.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2020)

Tesla Autonomy Day 2019 - Full Self-Driving Autopilot - Complete Investor Conference Event 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-b041NXGPZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> "Tesla is making significant progress in the development of its  autonomous driving software and hardware, including our FSD computer,  which is currently in production and which will enable full-self driving  via future over-the-air software updates," the company said when it  announced the event.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ob du persönlich 1000 Schalter brauchst oder nicht ist völlig uninteressant. Es gibt einfach zu viele, die so von sich selbst überzeugt sind, vermeintlich supergute Fahrer zu sein, und ihnen passiert ja sowieso nichts. Das Ego fährt bekanntlich mit, bei vielen.
> 
> Hier gehts um Sicherheitsrelevanz eines Touchscreens im Straßenverkehr, ob es schön aussieht ist eine andere Sache.  Es lässt sich eben nicht alles am Lenkrad bedienen.
> 
> ...



Man fummelt ja auch nicht am Touchscreen rum wenn man das Auto steuert und schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fährt. Da muss man fahren und nicht am Radio rumfummeln, dafür hat man ja die Steuerung via Voice oder am Lenkrad...
Ich finde die Touch-Steuerung absolut bequem und der Innenraum ist viel besser - aufgeräumt, kein Mist drin.

Klar haptisches Feedback ist geil, ich gehe immer noch steil bei guten Technics 1210er Plattenspielern und Vinyl, aber doch nicht beim fahren... 
Das einzige wo gutes haptisches Feedback beim fahren nötig ist - Lenkung sowie Gas/Bremse + Handbremse (wobei die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr das wahre ist), wer driften lernen will der braucht das. Der Rest kann komplett auf Touch umgestellt werden.

P.S. Tesla hat den Autopilot, schalte den ein und kannst dann am Touchscreen fummeln ohne das dir das Auto ausbricht.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ein Update in den Startbeitrag eingepflegt, primär nur ein Video, gefolgt von ein paar Screenshots. Diesbezüglich möchte ich hier ein paar "grobe Häppchen" einstreuen, für alle die keine Lust oder Zeit haben zumindest mal den Anfang des Videos zu schauen:

Der Auslöser für die Entwicklung eines eigenen Chips war die Tatsache, dass diese Art von Chip vorher nicht verfügbar war, zumindest nicht mit Fokus auf genau diese Art der Berechnungen (bzw. Teslas Ansprüche). Daraufhin holte Tesla sich 2016 Pete Bannon ins Boot. Pete Bannon war einst Intel-Fellow, was quasi den höchsten erreichbaren Titel darstellt, war bei PA Semi tätig, und nach dessen Übernahme durch Apple zusammen mit Jim Keller an den A5- bis A9-Designs für iPhones. Kurz: Ein sehr fähiger Mann. 

Dieser von Grund auf komplett neu entwickelte Computer (Hardware 3) erreicht aufgrund seiner Spezialisierung eine sehr viel höher Leistung als sein Vorgänger, der mit Nvidia zusammen entwickelt wurde. Der NNA (Neural-Network-Accelerator) ist daher auch um ein Vielfaches leistungsfähiger als eine "klassische" CPU oder eine GPU, wie man auf der folgenden Grafik sehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet quasi: Was bei anderen (Test-) Fahrzeugen anderer Hersteller ein komplett gefüllten Innenraum voller "klassischer" Computerhardware bedeutet, steckt alles (und noch mehr) in Teslas "kleiner" Hardware 3.

Außerdem ist das ganze System redundant aufgebaut. Egal ob eine Kamera ausfällt, eine Spannungsversorgung des Computers, oder einer der Chips, das Auto kann unbeeindruckt weiterfahren. Auch die Signalverarbeitung erfolgt daher redundant. Es müssen (ähnlich der Raumfahrt) immer beide Computer zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen, sonst erfolgt keine Ausführung. Wird dann ein "Befehl" ausgeführt, kann der Computer über alle möglichen Sensoren (Beschleunigung, Lenkwinkel usw) auch noch kontrollieren, ob die Ausführung korrekt erfolgt.

Hier noch was bzgl. Energieverbrauch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Rechenleistung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Angaben hier beziehen sich auf 1 Engine, und pro Chip gibts es 2. Und hier noch ein paar "Random-Screens":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Vergleich der Leistung mit Nvidias Xavier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Abschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch die entsprechende Software. Klar denken manche User jetzt, dass das ja kein Problem für die Konkurrenz ist, solche Hardware zu entwickeln. Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass die Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Architektur einen großen Faktor ausmacht. Und die Software die auf Hardware 3 läuft, ist die gleiche die auch vorher auf Hardware 2.5 lief. Tesla hat also schon einige Jahre Erfahrungen sammeln können, bevor man HW3 entwickelt hat. Zumal der Aufbau einer solchen Komponente natürlich auch individuell von den restlichen Gegebenheiten abhängt. Welche Sensoren gibt es, wie viele davon, welche Daten genau liefern sie, usw. Wenn die Konkurrenz also nicht auf ein einheitliches [Hersteller übergreifendes] System setzt, muß sie - wenn man die beste Leistung und Effizienz haben will - auch individuelle [min. pro Hersteller, ggf. pro Modell/Klasse] Systeme entwickeln. Dazu kommt, dass der "Autopilot" von Tesla ja auch schon seit vielen Jahren (bzw. über 3? Milliarden Kilometer!) Daten sammelt.

Auch wird der aktuelle Chip noch in 14nm gefertigt, und die Entwicklung am Nachfolger hat schon vor mehr als 2 Jahren begonnen (und ist aktuell zu ca. 70% abgeschlossen).

Man darf also durchaus gespannt sein, wie groß der technologische Vorsprung hier tatsächlich ist, was genau es für den Praxiseinsatz bedeutet, und wann genau die anderen Autobauer hier aufschließen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Auslöser für die Entwicklung eines eigenen Chips war die Tatsache, dass diese Art von Chip vorher nicht verfügbar war, zumindest nicht mit Fokus auf genau diese Art der Berechnungen (bzw. Teslas Ansprüche).


Und genau an dem Punkt interscheiden sich die Systeme. Tesla setzt  einzig auf optische Analyse mit Kameras und Rechnenpower. Das ist vor allem eines: billig, zumindest langfristig.

Andere Hersteller gehen andere Wege, zusätzlich  mit Radar für die große Distanz und Ultraschall für die geringe. Der Vorteil dieser System ist, dass sie Bewegungen viel besser und schneller erkennen als optische Syteme. Es ist sicherer, funktioniert im Dunkeln und bei Nebel, aber wegen der höheren Systemanzahlist es merklich  teurer. Und ja, so einen Chip wie Tesla hat sonst niemand. Das ist beeindruckend. Alleine die Energieeffizienz!

Das ist schon eine grandiose Leistung. Das muss man Tesla lassen, und das machen sie mit allen Komponenten. Tesla fertigt selber, fast alles. Auch unsere komplexen Bauteile wurden einmal gekauft und danach selber hergestellt. Während sich der gewöhnliche Autonarr an Karosseriespaltmaßen und im Innenraum hochzieht, übersieht er völlig, was Tesla für massive Innovationen bietet. Aber wie immer gilt. Welchen Autokäufer interessiert gute Technik?

 Autos werden nach Design gekauft. Tesla ist zwar gradios, aber zu früh. Das ist unsere einzige Chance. Autos werden für 15 Jahre gekauft. Da darf man auch 3-5 später als andere auf den Markt kommen, weil sich keine neue Technik sofort flächendeckend durchsetzt. Unsere Autoinduistrie und unsere Zulieferer müssen aber schnell bleiben und wenn wir alles haben, dann keine Flexibilität. Die Boomer sind zu alt, fähiger Nachwuchs dünn gesäht.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und genau an dem Punkt interscheiden sich die Systeme. Tesla setzt  einzig auf optische Analyse mit Kameras und Rechnenpower. Das ist vor allem eines: billig, zumindest langfristig.


Ich glaube da irrst du dich: Klick

Kameras, Radar, GPS, Ultraschall, Lenkradstellung, Beschleunigungssensoren usw, alles fließt in die Analyse und Auswertung mit ein. 

Wie gesagt, der Computer kann nicht nur die Umwelt mittels seiner Sensoren erkennen, die Situation auswerten, und dem Auto anschließend "Befehle" erteilen, er kann hinterher auch noch über die Fahrzeugsensoren kontrollieren, dass bzw. ob die Befehle vom Fahrzeug auch korrekt ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaube da irrst du dich: Klick


Kann sein, manchmal bin ich nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Wenn sie dazu gelernt haben und neuerdings auch Radar einsetzen, wird es teurer als auch sicherer. Das war immer die Kritik bei bisherigen Unfällen, dass diese mit einem Radarsystem hätten vermieden werden können. Aber Radar im Auto ist keine Innovation, das ist ein alter Hut. So etwas nachzurüsten und mit auszuwerten ist ein Kinderspiel im Gegensatz zur Entwicklung des beschriebenen Chips,

Hier wird es nochmal beschrieben:
_".... Egal ob Model S, Model X, Model 3 oder Model Y: Alle Tesla rollen mit 8  Kameras, 12 Ultraschall-Sensoren und einem nach vorne gerichteten  Radar-System vom Band. Klingt viel, ist aber verglichen mit dem Aufwand,  den zum Beispiel Waymo treibt, ziemlich überschaubar. Je nach Setup  kommen dort zusätzliche Kameras, ein zweites Radarsystem und mindestens  drei LiDaR-Sensoren zum Einsatz. LiDaR steht für „Light Detection and  Ranging“ und ist eine mit dem Radar verwandte Methode zur optischen  Abstands- und Geschwindigkeitsmessung. Statt der Radiowellen werden  allerdings gepulste Laserstrahlen verwendet. ..."_
Tesla kauft Startup DeepScale (2019) - auto motor und sport

Mist, es ging um LiDaR, was Teslar fehlt. Also aktive Laserabtastung. Tesla fehlte bisher die sinnvolle Überwachung des Seitenverkehrs, darum gab es ein paar tödliche Unfälle mit übersehenen schnellen Fahrzeugen von rechts, die LiDaR-Systeme erkennen würden. Mit merklich besserer visualler Auswertung mag der Nachteil zu überwinden sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was? Guck mal z.B nen Diesel Zug an, die sind um den Auspuff herum Tiefschwarz.


Es geht aber um PKWs.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mist, es ging um LiDaR, was Teslar fehlt.


Klick


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Tesla kauft Startup DeepScale (2019) - auto motor und sport


Aus deinem Link:


> Kein LiDaR, kein autonomer Tesla. So einfach ist das. Nicht. Denn Elon Musk hält LiDaR für eine Schnapsidee. Zumindest wenn’s ums autonome Fahren geht. „LiDaR in Autos ist dumm. Es ist teuer, unnötig und wertlos! Auch alle anderen werden sich von LiDaR verabschieden!“, polterte Musk im Rahmen des Autonomy Days im April 2019. Musk und seine Mitstreiter sind davon überzeugt, dass ein Tesla auch ganz ohne LiDaR sicher autonom fahren kann. „Der gesamte Verkehr ist auf Visualität ausgelegt!“, erklärt Andrej Karpathy, der bei Tesla den Bereich für künstliche Intelligenz (KI) leitet. „Die Daten, die LiDaR liefert, sind dafür viel zu grob!“.
> ...
> „Tiefe zu erkennen funktioniert ja auch beim Menschen über die Augen und  nicht über Laserstrahlen!“, betont Karpathy. Und was ist bei Regen,  Schnee, Nebel oder Dunkelheit? „Da hilft auch LiDaR nichts. LiDaR ist  ein optisches System, das bei widrigen Bedingungen an seine Grenzen  stößt.“ Tesla setzt in diesen Fällen vor allem auf Radarwellen, die im  nicht sichtbaren Spektrum keine Probleme mit schlechter Sicht haben.  Gemeinsam mit dem, was die Kameras an Daten liefern, ist es dem System  laut Tesla möglich, den „drivable Space“ selbst unter widrigsten  Bedingungen zu erkennen.



Auch interessant, was ich oben schon versucht habe zu beschreiben:



> Entscheidend ist dabei die Größe der weltweiten Tesla-Flotte. 500.000  Teslas fahren pro Tag ungefähr 24 Millionen Kilometer und sammeln dabei  Daten. Zum Vergleich: Waymo kommt insgesamt auf gut 24 Millionen autonom  gefahrene Test-Kilometer. Wichtig: Jeder Tesla sammelt Daten. Auch die  Fahrzeuge, die noch mit den „alten“ NVIDIA-Computern unterwegs sind.  Heißt: Trifft ein Tesla auf eine Situation, einen Gegenstand oder ein  Hindernis, das er noch nicht kennt, schickt er ein Foto, bzw. ein Video  der Situation an die zentrale Tesla-KI. Dort werden diese Situationen im  Zweifel von Menschen bewertet *und so für alle anderen Teslas aufgelöst.*
> ...
> Dieses so genannte „Labeling“ ist für alle Unternehmen teuer, die am  autonomen Fahren forschen. Vorteil für Tesla: wieder die Masse. Weil so  viele Tesla Daten sammeln, können die meisten Objekte und Situationen  inzwischen automatisiert gelabelt werden. Der Fokus für die  Tesla-Experten liegt deshalb jetzt auf seltenen Objekten, auf die man  nur stößt, wenn man wirklich viele Autos auf der Straße hat. Tiere auf  der Fahrbahn, zum Beispiel. Oder ein nach einem Unfall auf dem Dach  liegendes Fahrzeug.



DAS ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor bei der Zuverlässigkeit der autonomen Mobilität. Denn dieses "Wissen" sammelt Tesla schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aus deinem Link:


Ja, ja, ja, Marketing Geschwätz. Wie machen es Fledermäuse und warum? Weil es schneller ist und nachts funktioniert. Dazu erkennt man mit solchen Systemen auch optisch gut getarnte Objekte. Dann frag doch Onkel Elan mal, wie es mit der Erkennung nach schwarzen Menschen in Dunkelheit aussieht? Da versagen seine System kläglich. Heute zumindest noch.

Wenn Du Dir die Rechenleistung unseres visuellen Bereichs des Gehirns anschaust, dann ist der Tesla Chip dagegen ein, wie heißt das heute "Vogelschiß". Darum ist die Idee, mit getrennten Systemen getrennte Funktionen wahr zu nehmen sinnvoll. Man nennt das in Maschinenbau "Funktionstrennung". Aber da sehen wir immer schon große Unterschiede zwischen "Amis" und Europäern. Während wir z.B. hoch komplexe FEM Module erstellten, mit denen man die Rechenleistung merklich reduzieren kann, weil man grobe Netze einsetzt, gehen die Amis nur den Weg über unendlich viele Knotenpunkte und unglaublich Rechenleistung, dafür aber einfache FEM-Elemente

Und ja, Tesla sammelt gerade so unglaublich viele Daten mit seinen Fahrzeugen, dass sich der Abstand zu anderen Herstellern vergrößert, anstatt kleiner zu werden. Genau darum müssen deutsche Hersteller jetzt verdammt auf die Tube drücken. Und was machen wir? Wir diskutieren über Tempolimit ....


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was? Guck mal z.B nen Diesel Zug an, die sind um den Auspuff herum Tiefschwarz.


Ich denke, er bezieht sich darauf: Luft reinigen durch herumfahren? Der Diesel als Staubsauger Naja...


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Februar 2020)

Es geht hier auch weniger im E-Antrieb oder Verbrennerantrieb.. fürs teil- und vollautonome Fahren spielt das ja keine grosse Rolle.

Was bei Tesla auch dazu kommt ist dass JEDES Auto die Daten sammelt. Seit Mitte 2016 mit allen Kameras und Sensoren. Egal ob der Kunde den Autopilot oder das FSD-Paket gekafut hat oder nicht. Es ist in jedem Auto drin und läuft im Shadow-Mode immer im Hintergrund mit. Auch ob man mit AP unterwegs ist oder nicht... die Autos sammeln Daten und im "Dojo" wird das dann der Software beigebracht.
Irgendwo gibts auch ein Video von ner Präsentation von Hardware 3... das ist schon beeindruckend. Auch wenn die Autos derzeit noch sehr zicking unterwegs sind. Was aber brutal auffällt sit die Differenz zwischen USA und Europa. Wer schon mal Gelegenheit hatte mit AP in den USA zu fahren und dann in Europa merkt erst wie brutal die Systeme hier beschnitten wurden. Man könnte jetzt sagen dass das von der deutschen Lobby mit Absicht passiert ist, weil sie selber nix Vergleichbares dem Kunden morgen vor die Tür stellen können... 
Aber es ist beeindruckend wie sich das System entwickelt. Auch wenn es immer wieder Rückschritte gibt. Viele der Unfälle hingegen die passieren sind aber von Menschen verschuldet. Wer damit fährt muss zuerst bestätigen dass das System Beta ist und ausschliesslich auf Schnellstrassen und Autobahnen mit getrennten Spuren zu verwenden ist. Wer das wo anders einschaltet missbraucht den Assistenten also vorsätzlich. Und angeblich ist es für Radarsysteme wie man sie in den Autos hat gar nicht so einfach stehende Hindernisse wie Betonblöcke oder so auch zu erkennen....


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie machen es Fledermäuse und warum?  Weil es schneller ist und nachts funktioniert.


Mit Ultraschall wie auch Tesla? Worauf willst du raus? Oder meinst du die Fledermäuschen nutzen LiDaR?


> Dann frag doch Onkel Elan mal, wie es mit der Erkennung nach schwarzen Menschen in Dunkelheit aussieht? Da versagen seine System kläglich. Heute zumindest noch.


Du meinst weil schwarze Menschen in totaler Dunkelheit schwärzer sind als weiße Menschen? 
Oder weil schwarze Menschen nicht von Radar und Ultraschall erkannt werden?

Um dunkle Objekte (nicht nur Menschen) erkennen zu können, ist für einen Computer sehr viel weniger Kontrast (also Unterschied zum Hintergrund) nötig, als bei einem menschlichen Fahrer, der "nur" seine menschlichen Augen (bzw. deren Spektrum) hat. Oder willst du darauf hinaus, dass der Computer - anders als der Mensch - erst fahren darf, wenn er eine Fehlerquote nahe 0 hat?


> Wenn Du Dir die Rechenleistung unseres visuellen Bereichs des Gehirns anschaust, dass ist der Tesla Chip dagegen ein, wie heißt das heute "Vogelschiß". Darum ist die Idee, mit getrennten Systemen getrennte Funktionen wahr zu nehmen sinnvoll.


Deswegen setzt Tesla neben der optischen Erkennung (auf die ja auch LiDaR setzt) ergänzend ja auch noch auf zb. Radar und Ultraschall.


> Und ja, Tesla sammelt gerade so unglaubloch viele Daten mit seinen Fahrzeugen, dass sich der Abstand zu anderen Herstellern vergrößert, anstatt kleiner zu werden. Genau darum müssen deutsche Hersteller jetzt verdammt auf die Tube drücken. Und was machen wir? Wir diskutieren über Tempolimit ....


Unsere Autobauer sind ja zum Glück immer noch in allem (Fahrzeugkonzepte, Akkutechnik, Computer...) die Nummer 1. Also zumindest sagen sie das ja immer wieder. 


Edit:

Hier erkennt der "Autopilot" - in der Nacht - einen einzelnen Reifen!:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=do7BEt0tAXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachts und im Regen erkennt der Computer eine "dunkle Gestalt": https://twitter.com/i/status/1190326618646089728

Nachts mit Straßenbeleuchtung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uugZsaGHClY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nachts und im Regen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPdzcinTBb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch mal bei Nacht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fKW5eHu1Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit Ultraschall wie auch Tesla? Worauf willst du raus? Oder meinst du die Fledermäuschen nutzen LiDaR?


Ich will darauf hinaus, dass komplexe visuelle Systeme langsamer sind als Systeme, die auf Relativbewegungen reagierien. Ultraschall wirkt aber nur für kurze Entfernungen, also für die Probleme der Fledermaus, nicht für 100m und mehr. Ultraschall setzt man im Auto für den Nahbereich ein, zum Einparken etc. Alles unter 5m. Im Straßenverkehr musst Du weit mehr als 100m erfassen. LiDaR mit seinen 250m hat da massive Vorteile.

Und wie ich sagte, Musk will aus Kostengründen auf LiDaR verzichten. Wenn er andere Wege finden wird, ist das gut, damit sich autonomes Fahren durchsetzen kann. Ich dagegen kenne anstatt aufwendiger visueller Systeme, die jeden Furz erkennen die Kombination der Systeme. Gerade mit 5G kann jedes Verkehrsschild einen kleinen Sender bekommen und jeder Fussgänger auch. Das wird viel billiger, als 30 Millionen Autos auf die visuelle Gehirnleistung eines Menschen zu bringen.

Fortschrittlich ist der Rechner trotzdem und gerade in einem Hardwareforum muss ich dafür Tesla Respekt zollen. Das ist eine grandiose Entwicklung!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht aber um PKWs.


Der Unterschied ist welcher? Ach ja nur die Skalierung.

An Roti:
Warum sollen Schilder 5G bekommen? Das macht gar keinen Sinn. RFID würde Sinn ergeben.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gerade mit 5G kann jedes Verkehrsschild einen kleinen Sender bekommen...


Wozu?

Es wird eine (früher oder später vermutlich gemeinsam gepflegte) Map ähnlich der heutigen zb. Google-Map geben. Dort werden alle statischen Dinge wie zb. Straßen bzw. Straßenverläufe und Schilder eingezeichnet sein (und vielleicht sogar immer weiter von den permanent von den Fahrzeugen gesammelten Daten präzisiert werden), aber auch alles dynamische, wie zb. eine Baustelle usw, kann man dort jederzeit und in Echtzeit einpflegen. Mittels GPS/GLONASS/Galileo/Beidou usw. wird das Fahrzeug jederzeit seine exakte Position auf dieser Map [er]kennen. Damit werden aus dem Stand sämtliche Schilder für den Computer überflüssig. Und wenn etwas später alle (autonomen) Fahrzeuge auch noch miteinander vernetzt sind, dann braucht es auch keine Ampeln usw. mehr. Dann gibt es ja keinen Grund mehr an einer Ampel/Kreuzung/Stoppschild anzuhalten - die Computer wissen ja vorher schon welche Fahrzeuge im Umkreis von zb. 250 Meter um die Kreuzung auf welchem Kurs und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sind, und stimmen sich einfach untereinander ab.

Wie gesagt, man muß einfach nur weg von dem Gedanken die Maschinen erst dann autonom am Verkehr teilnehmen lassen zu wollen, wenn sie perfekt sind und 0 Fehler machen. Das trifft auf den Menschen - selbst nach über 100 Jahre Training - ja auch (und bei weitem) nicht zu. Die Maschine muß uns im Schnitt _eigentlich_ noch nicht mal schlagen, wird es aber, bevor sie an den Start geht.

Die künstlichen Augen (Kameras, Radar, Ultraschall) bzw. Sensoren sehen schon lange besser als der Mensch (und ja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...). Problematisch war bisher in erster Linie das autonome Erkennen und Spezifizieren von Objekten. Und genau hier setzt eine "A.I. Hardware" wie das System von Tesla an.

Der Computer muß nicht sehen können um seinen Weg zu finden, um über die Straße zb. 1000 Kilometer durch die Stadt, über die Landstraße und die Autobahn, von A nach B zu kommen. Er muß sehen um dynamische Hindernissen und Verkehrsteilnehmer erkennen, und auf sie angemessen reagieren zu können. Und auf einer Strecke die für Menschen gesperrt ist, bräuchte er eigentlich nicht mal das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wozu?


Übergangschritt, außerdem wird es immer Schilder geben, weil nur Schilder rechtsverbindlich sind, Einträge in einer Google Map aber nicht. Ich denke in mittelfristigen Etappen, was langfristig passieren wird, ist etwas ganz anderes. Da kommen dann Chips mit Neurotransmitter ins Gehirn ...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man muß einfach nur weg von dem  Gedanken die Maschinen erst dann autonom am Verkehr teilnehmen lassen zu  wollen, wenn sie perfekt sind und 0 Fehler machen.


Ich halte manche Systeme jetzt schon für sicher genug ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Tesla mag technologisch sehr weit sein, dafür ist die Fertigung weit hinter dem, was VW und Co leisten, und das auch noch in viel größerer Stückzahl. Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt? Das geht komplett an dem vorbei, was im Alltag praktikabel ist. Leider machen es Hersteller wie VW im Ansatz bereits auch so.



Was leisten denn VW und Co bei ihrer Fertigung?
Nahezu Alles kommt von Zulieferern als "Komplettpacket".

Bei Tesla hingegen wird ein massiv grosser Teil inhouse selbst gefertigt. 


Da sieht man dann auch wo die Expertise steckt:

Bei Tesla inhouse direkt in der Technik und bei VW maximal im Ein- und Zukauf.

VW kannst vergessen. 
Arbeite selber bei einem Zulieferer und kann für VW kaum Begeisterung aufbringen. 
Autos fuer premium Preise verkaufen mit riesigen Gewinnmargen und die Zulieferer fast "verhungern" lassen.

Ein VW (Audi, Skoda etc) kommt mir persönlich jedenfalls nicht mehr ins Haus - schon aus Prinzip nicht, und weil ich ihn mir auch einfach trotz noch recht ordentlichem Gehalt, nicht leisten kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist welcher? Ach ja nur die Skalierung.


Nein.
Der PKW hat wesentlich bessere Staubfilter als eine Diesellok auf der Abgasseite.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Februar 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Autos fuer premium Preise verkaufen mit riesigen Gewinnmargen und die Zulieferer fast "verhungern" lassen.



Aber ist das bei irgendwelchen mächtigen Großkonzernen anders? BMW, Daimler usw?
Ich kenn das auch so, dass eigentlich alle bei Ausschreibungen usw. ihre Marktmacht raushängen lassen, nach dem Motto: Friss oder stirb. Es gibt genug andere, die sich für uns prügeln würden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Aber ist das bei irgendwelchen mächtigen Großkonzernen anders? BMW, Daimler usw?
> Ich kenn das auch so, dass eigentlich alle bei Ausschreibungen usw. ihre Marktmacht raushängen lassen, nach dem Motto: Friss oder stirb. Es gibt genug andere, die sich für uns prügeln würden.



Je größer, desto schlimmer.

Und naja, wer hoch oben ist, kann eben auch tief fallen - meine Begeisterung für deutsche Automarken hält sich aktuell jedenfalls maximal in Grenzen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ob du persönlich 1000 Schalter brauchst oder nicht ist völlig uninteressant. Es gibt einfach zu viele, die so von sich selbst überzeugt sind, vermeintlich supergute Fahrer zu sein, und ihnen passiert ja sowieso nichts. Das Ego fährt bekanntlich mit, bei vielen.
> Hier gehts um Sicherheitsrelevanz eines Touchscreens im Straßenverkehr, ob es schön aussieht ist eine andere Sache.  Es lässt sich eben nicht alles am Lenkrad bedienen.
> Ja, Touchscreen haben wir sogar auf einem unserer Schlepper, aber ob ich einen Schlenker auf dem Acker und Feldweg oder im Straßenverkehr mache, ist ein erheblicher Unterschied.
> Indirekt persönlich auf mein Nick oder Profilbild werden ist irgendwo auch inakzeptabel. Beim Thema bleiben.
> ...


Hier geht es doch um den Sinn oder Unsinn das ein Touchdisplay deiner Meinung nach ist, oder? Darauf ob man grundsätzlich ein guter oder ein schlechter Fahrer ist, hat ein Touchdisplay keinen Einfluss. Aber ich stimme dir zu, das es viele gibt die sich im Straßenverkehr überschätzen. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ein Touchdisplay hat bei mir zumindest keinen Einfluss auf mein Verhalten im Straßenverkehr oder auf mein Ego. Zumindest war das beim letzten mal im Model S so. 
Vorrausschauend fahren sollte man immer, egal ob Touchdisplay oder nicht. 

Wenn die Sicherheitsrelevanz so ein großes Thema wäre wie du behauptest, dann müssten diese Displays bei uns in Deutschland schon längst verboten sein. Denn im Verbote ausprechen sind wir ganz groß.  Verboten sind sie aber komischerweise nicht. Wir haben sicherheitstechnisch größere Probleme als die großen Touchdisplays einer Einzelmarke die evtl. wenn man dafür empfänglich ist, ablenken können. Da wären zum einen die Leute die mit Handy am Ohr Autofahren, dann die welche sich nebenbei Schminken, Rauchen, Essen etc. oder die welche zu faul (oder zu "cool") sind, nen Blinker zu setzen. Von den ganzen Experten die extrem auffahren, oder das Fernlicht nicht abschalten will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 

Das mit deinem Nick oder Profilbild war keineswegs bösartig gemeint:  Mit dem Satz wollte ich eigentlich nur sagen, das ich deine Meinung so wie sie ist akzeptiere und dich als Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht auf dein Profilbild oder Nickname reduziere, sondern Wert auf die Inhalte deiner Aussagen lege. Wenn das anders rüber gekommen ist, dann tut es mir ehrlich leid. Denn so war es absolut nicht gemeint. Siehe PN!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (23. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn die Sicherheitsrelevanz so ein großes Thema wäre wie du behauptest, dann müssten diese Displays bei uns in Deutschland schon längst verboten sein. Denn im Verbote ausprechen sind wir ganz groß.  Verboten sind sie aber komischerweise nicht. Wir haben sicherheitstechnisch größere Probleme als die großen Touchdisplays einer Einzelmarke die evtl. wenn man dafür empfänglich ist, ablenken können. Da wären zum einen die Leute die mit Handy am Ohr Autofahren, dann die welche sich nebenbei Schminken, Rauchen, Essen etc. oder die welche zu faul (oder zu "cool") sind, nen Blinker zu setzen. Von den ganzen Experten die extrem auffahren, oder das Fernlicht nicht abschalten will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.



Vielleicht ist der Gesetzgeber nur noch nicht so weit 
Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis akkubetriebene Beleuchtung am Fahrrad erlaubt war...
Tatsächlich ist es wohl so, dass beispielsweise die "intensive Bedienung" des Radios während der Fahrt nicht zulässig ist. Rechtlich ist das eine Grauzone. Es kommt im wesentlichen darauf an, wie stark man abgelenkt wird. Also ob man wegschauen muss und wie lange das dauert. Man kann sich natürlich auch an die Touchbedienung gewöhnen, sodass man das fast blind schafft.
Ich schaue bei meinem Auto trotzdem oft hin, wenn ich einen Drehschalter bediene, auch wenn es nur eine halbe Sekunde ist. Im Ernstfall kann selbst das über Leben und Tod entscheiden.
Andererseits habe ich beispielsweise noch ein Autotelefon eingebaut. So richtig mit Telefonhörer am Kabel, den man abheben muss. Ist direkt in Griffweite neben der Handbremse. Ich muss also nicht von der Straße wegsehen, um ein Gespräch anzunehmen. Trotzdem ist das Ding nicht mehr erlaubt


----------



## pascha953 (23. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *Monsterquote*



Auch wenn der ganze Technik Schnick Schnack von Tesla echt faszinierend klingt,

Freude am Fahren sieht anders aus.

Ich denke jeder der mal einen BMW E60 M5  V10 gefahren hat wird verstehen was ich meine





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtRraK8syB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (23. Februar 2020)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der ganze Technik Schnick Schnack von Tesla echt faszinierend klingt,
> 
> Freude am Fahren sieht anders aus.
> 
> Ich denke jeder der mal einen BMW E60 M5  V10 gefahren hat wird verstehen was ich meine



Macht sicher Spaß. Aber Typen wie im Video, die sowas in der Stadt ausfahren, gehören in Behandlung oder ins Gefängnis.
Übrigens: Der Vergleich hinkt


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was leisten denn VW und Co bei ihrer Fertigung?
> Nahezu Alles kommt von Zulieferern als "Komplettpacket".
> 
> Bei Tesla hingegen wird ein massiv grosser Teil inhouse selbst gefertigt.
> ...



Das is auch einer der Punkte wo Tesla komplett anders tickt. Okay, Spaltmasse sind manchmal nedd perfekt, dafür sind die cw-Wert Angaben vom Strassenauto und nicht wie bei den Europäern ohne Spiegel, mit abgeklebten Spalten, schmalsten Reifen, geschlossenen Gittern und so weiter.. 
Dadurch dass sie so viel wie möglich selber fertigen haben sie nicht nur das Knowhow für die Komponenten, die gesamte Wertschöpfung bleibt beim Hersteller selber. Kein Händlernetz das Zusatzkosten verursacht, Direktverkauf. Die Servicecenter werden in Zukunft nur wirklich schwere Dinge reparieren, der Rest wird direkt beim Kunden vor Ort erledigt.  Da ist so vieles anders (und einiges auch nach wie vor verbesserungswürdig) dass der klassische Hersteller nicht mitkommt.
Auch in der Fertigung selber. Wenn man merkt dass was nicht gut ist dann wird nicht wie bei VAG etc. blöde weiter gebaut und beim Modellwechsel einmal im Jahr dann eventuell was geändert, vielleicht auch erst beim Facelift. Nö, du kannst 4 Autos aus 4 Produktionswochen haben und alle 4 haben andere Teile. Der Autopilot wurde von 2.0 auf 2,5 mit anderen Sensoren mitten drin gewechselt, der Wechsel auf die 3.0 Hardware verläuft auch fliessend. Da kommt ein neues Teil und fertig. Selbes bei den Ausstattungen. Plötzlich is das Amaturenbrett statt mit Alcantara mit Leder bezogen. Wenn es dem Kunden nicht gefällt kann er dann vom Vertrag zurück treten oder nimmt halt die neue Option. Meistens bekommt man eher mehr als weniger. Bei mir ist zwischen Bestellung und Auslieferung das Stahlfahrwerk aus der Produktion geflogen. Dafür gabs ein höhenverstellbares Luftfahrwerk für lau. Leider auch am Armaturenbrett Leder statt Alcantara. Aber war im am Schluss dann egal. Gleiches mit dem Stahldach.. gabs einfach nicht mehr und jetzt hab ich ein 2m langes Glasdach... war zuerst skeptisch, aber inzwischen find ichs geil. 
Auch Preissenkungen werden einfach so gemacht. Nicht zu Modellwechseln. Und wenn du bestellt hast und in der Zeit geht der Preis runter dann bekommst den günstigeren Preis. Da wird nicht gewartet, sondern Änderungen werden ab dem Zeitpunkt gemacht wo sie möglich sind.
Wie schnell die dazu lernen und sich anpassen ist unglaublich. Aber wenn man darauf achtet so viel wie möglich selber zu machen geht das. Klar ist nicht alles perfekt, aber sie machen es einfach mal. Und da geht auch mal was daneben. In Europa wird erst mal geguckt und gesucht warum man etwas nicht machen kann.... das Ergebnis sieht man an den Verkaufszahlen und auch dem Aktienkurs.... Ich mein, Tesla baut seit 2012 Autos im oberen Preissegment. Beim Model S haben sie über 450.000 verkauft, beim Model X über 250.000 und beim Model 3 sind die VIN inzwischen kurz vor 700.000. Die Fabrik in China hat nach nicht mal 1 Jahr Bauzeit bereits mit der Produktion angefangen etc... 
Und was liefern Europäer? Facelifts und Plug-In Hybride die ganz genau das Mindestmass erfüllen zu dem sie gesetzlich verpflichtet sind ohne Strafzahlungen zu bekommen. Aber nicht einen km mehr am Prüfstand. Gedeckt durch die Industrie.
Dass man mit der Einstellung hinterherhinkt ist aber kein Wunder? Wo ist denn der grosse Wurf ID.3 von VW? Hätte der nicht schon längst ausgeliefert werden sollen? Oder hat man sich da vertan? Ist ja nicht nur der Autopilotcomputer wo Tesla voran prescht... auch sonst gibt's bei den grossen Firmen wenig wirklich Innovatives. Und wenn man dann guckt wie es den Händlern geht und den Zulieferern von VW... oje...


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2020)

pascha953 schrieb:


> [video]


Ausnahmslos jeder, der auch nur ansatzweise so im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr fährt, sollte nicht nur seine Fahrerlaubnis auf Lebenszeit verlieren, sondern gehört mMn auch in den Knast. Daher danke für das perfekt passende Beispiel: Genau deswegen sollte die autonome Mobilität so schnell wie möglich kommen. Der Straßenverkehr ist kein Kinderspielplatz.

Duisburger im Moerser Raserprozess wegen Mordes verurteilt - Radio K.W.

Und auf einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke kann man sein "Prollgehabe" ja auch in Zukunft noch problemlos ausleben.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und auf einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke kann man sein "Prollgehabe" ja auch in Zukunft noch problemlos ausleben.



Bitte nicht. Auf ner Rennstrecke ist teilweise noch mehr Disziplin angesagt, sonst sind das die Deppen, die meinen dort die Sau raushängen zulassen und andere Abschießen, weil sie sich überschätzen.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2020)

Naja.. aber dann triffts keine Unschuldigen  Jeder der auf ne Rennstrecke geht weiss dass er möglicherweise ohne Auto oder gar nicht mehr heim kommt...  Wer das Risiko nicht eingehen will muss ja nicht dort hin.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2020)

> Ich schaue bei meinem Auto trotzdem oft hin, wenn ich einen Drehschalter  bediene, auch wenn es nur eine halbe Sekunde ist. Im Ernstfall kann  selbst das über Leben und Tod entscheiden.


Mach ich auch.  



> Auch wenn der ganze Technik Schnick Schnack von Tesla echt faszinierend klingt,
> Freude am Fahren sieht anders aus.
> Ich denke jeder der mal einen BMW E60 M5  V10 gefahren hat wird verstehen was ich meine


Wo ist denn da noch "Freude am Fahren" wenn ich bewusst andere Verkehrsteilnehmer oder auch Fußgänger in Gefahr bring?  Meiner Meinung nach ist "Freude am Fahren" absolut unabhägig davon, von welchem Hersteller das Auto ist, oder wieviel PS man hat. Und wer meint in einer Stadt um die Kurven/Ampeln driften zu müssen, der hat sowieso ganz andere Probleme. Drift ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn man dafür kein sicheres Areal hat, dann sollte man das den großen Jungs überlassen, die wissen was sie tun.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8wsMwMF6Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_KBvP0_8Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









> Daher danke für das perfekt passende Beispiel: Genau deswegen sollte die  autonome Mobilität so schnell wie möglich kommen. Der Straßenverkehr  ist kein Kinderspielplatz.


Ich find es wirlich gut, das Tesla hier so massiv vorgeprescht ist. Die A9 vor meiner Haustür ist ja offizielle Teststrecke für autonomes Fahren. Aber damit haben sie sich bis jetzt keinen großen Gefallen getan. Denn Stau ist auf der Autobahn wirklich an der Tagesordnung.  Wobei ich ja mal gespannt bin, ob der versprochene große Fortschritt beim autonomen Fahren wirklich mit 5G kommt. 



> Naja.. aber dann triffts keine Unschuldigen   Jeder der auf ne Rennstrecke geht weiss dass er möglicherweise ohne  Auto oder gar nicht mehr heim kommt...  Wer das Risiko nicht eingehen  will muss ja nicht dort hin.


Stimmt. Gibt ja genug Videos davon. Aber manchmal geht´s da schon lustig zu


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Screens bzgl. Funktion und Fähigkeiten der Software, wie sie trainiert wird, wie "die Flotte" (sämtliche schon im Straßenverkehr fahrenden Teslas) dabei hilft die Software zu trainieren usw. Alle Screens sind aus dem im Startposting eingebetteten Video-Vortrag (ca. ab Minute 44):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das is auch einer der Punkte wo Tesla komplett anders tickt. Okay, Spaltmasse sind manchmal nedd perfekt, dafür sind die cw-Wert Angaben vom Strassenauto und nicht wie bei den Europäern ohne Spiegel, mit abgeklebten Spalten, schmalsten Reifen, geschlossenen Gittern und so weiter..


Das bei tesla die spaltmaße nie hin hauen, ist doch mittlerweile schon allgemein-wissen.
Würde VW, BMW, Mercedes, Renault oder sonst ein anderer hersteller bei einem 70...80k € auto so etwas produzieren, würdest du sie sehr wahrscheinlich hoch in der luft zerreißen und anzünden.  Warum bei tesla nicht... 


> Dadurch dass sie so viel wie möglich selber fertigen haben sie nicht nur das Knowhow für die Komponenten, die gesamte Wertschöpfung bleibt beim Hersteller selber. Kein Händlernetz das Zusatzkosten verursacht, Direktverkauf. Die Servicecenter werden in Zukunft nur wirklich schwere Dinge reparieren, der Rest wird direkt beim Kunden vor Ort erledigt.


EU-weit muß ein tesla auch in freien werkstätten zu reparieren sein. Leider hat tesla wohl teilweise probleme damit, entsprechende ersatzteile bereit zu stellen. Ein schelm der böses dabei denkt...


> Die Fabrik in China hat nach nicht mal 1 Jahr Bauzeit bereits mit der Produktion angefangen etc...


Wie lahm... Wenn in china etwas schnell gehen soll, dann geht es richtig schnell. Die zimmern dir immerhin in ein paar tagen ein komplettes krankenhaus hin.
Für deutschland ist 1 jahr dagegen schnell und tesla versucht es ja in der nähe von berlin. Die brauchen wohl auch noch etwas mehr deutsches know how... (geht auch bei den chinesen nicht ohne, siehe byton)


> Und was liefern Europäer? Facelifts und Plug-In Hybride die ganz genau das Mindestmass erfüllen zu dem sie gesetzlich verpflichtet sind ohne Strafzahlungen zu bekommen.


Das einzige was ich an plugin-hybriden schlecht finde ist, das sie i.d.R. keine 150 km rein elektrisch nach WLTP schaffen. Erst ab dieser reichweite würde das für mich etwas bringen und reine batterie-fahrzeuge scheiden unter 1200 km reichweite, pro ladung nach WLTP, komplett aus und flusszellen im auto gibt es noch nicht.


> Wo ist denn der grosse Wurf ID.3 von VW? Hätte der nicht schon längst ausgeliefert werden sollen?


Ähmmm... Der wurde 2019 vorgestellt und sollte April/März 2020 in auslieferung gehen. Allerdings verzögert sich das wohl, wegen software-problemen, auf August/September 2020. 
Und wie war das nun beim Model 3? Für europa 1 jahr und in ami-land anscheinend auch 2-4 monate verzögerung und das war nichtmal eine komplette neu-entwicklung? (von grund auf mit allem drum und dran) Dazu wird auch tesla mit ihrer software eher nie fertig.


> Und wenn man dann guckt wie es den Händlern geht und den Zulieferern von VW... oje...


Oha... Was haben die deutschen zulieferer so derzeit in entwicklung?
Dazu kommt allerdings, das man hier, im gegensatz zu amerika, nicht einfach mal etwas auf die menschheit los lassen kann. Dafür wird hier gründlicher entwickelt und es müßen nicht erst menschen sterben bevor etwas final wird. 

Und wenn ich schonmal so darüber sinniere, was haben eigentlich die schweizer vorzuweisen außer alpen-panorama, bankengeheimniss, sturheit, ausländerfeindlichkeit und ricola?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2020)

> Das bei tesla die spaltmaße nie hin hauen, ist doch mittlerweile schon allgemein-wissen.
> Würde VW, BMW, Mercedes, Renault oder sonst ein anderer hersteller bei  einem 70...80k € auto so etwas produzieren, würdest du sie sehr  wahrscheinlich hoch in der luft zerreißen und anzünden.  Warum bei tesla nicht...


Es würde dich wahrscheinlich schockieren, wenn du wüsstest was bei den anderen Herstellern alles so im argen liegt. Hab früher selbst für einen Zulieferer gearbeitet. Viele meiner Freunde arbeiten immer noch in der Branche. Da bekommt man Geschichten zu hören bzw. kennt selbst Geschichten, das einem die Haare zu Berge stehen. Da sind die Spaltmaße gerade mal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 



> Ähmmm... Der wurde 2019 vorgestellt und sollte April/März 2020 in  auslieferung gehen. Allerdings verzögert sich das wohl, wegen  software-problemen, auf August/September 2020.
> Und wie war das nun beim Model 3? Für europa 1 jahr und in ami-land  anscheinend auch 2-4 monate verzögerung und das war nichtmal eine  komplette neu-entwicklung? (von grund auf mit allem drum und dran) Dazu  wird auch tesla mit ihrer software eher nie fertig.


Immerhin kommt der ID.3 bzw. ist bereits auf der Zielgeraden. Das ist für die deutsche Autoindustrie doch durchaus positiv. 
Gut Ding will halt Weile haben. Ist ähnlich wie bei Cyberpunk. Lieber noch etwas mehr Zeit investieren, aber dafür ein Produkt mit möglichst wenig Bugs auf den Markt werfen. Tesla entwickelt halt ihre Software auch kontinuierlich weiter. Version 10 wurde ja erst Ende September 2019 veröffentlicht. Unabhängig vom Hersteller sind solche Upgrades doch eine feine Sache. Kostenlos eine größere Reichweite, mehr Features oder von den Kunden gewünschte Funktionen. Das dies alles entsprechend Zeit erfordert, sollte klar sein. 



> Oha... Was haben die deutschen zulieferer so derzeit in entwicklung?


Wenn die deutsche Autoindustrie so weitermacht, dann wird das nicht mehr soviel sein. Zu meiner Zeit wurden die Preise durch die Hersteller schon massiv gedrückt. Irgendwann rutscht du dadurch soweit ab, das die Qualität nur noch tertiär ist. Das ist halt das Problem wenn die Gewinnmargen der Modelle möglichst groß sein müssen, damit die Aktionäre bei der nächsten Hauptversammlung befriedigt werden können. Das dies auf Kosten der Zulieferer und vorallem der Mitarbeiter geht, wird hier billigend in kauf genommen. 



> Und wenn ich schonmal so darüber sinniere, was haben eigentlich die  schweizer vorzuweisen außer alpen-panorama, bankengeheimniss, sturheit,  ausländerfeindlichkeit und ricola?


Kuckucksuhren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es würde dich wahrscheinlich schockieren, wenn du wüsstest was bei den anderen Herstellern alles so im argen liegt.


Also ich bin handwerker (nebengewerk->quasi innenausbau) im weiten osten unserer bananenrepublik und du wärst schockiert, was für zustände hier noch vor 10 jahren geherrscht haben.  Dagegen hatten/haben alle beschäftigten in der auto zuliefer-branche einen regelrechten sozialismus.
Gott sei dank ist das vorbei. Wir sind mittlerweile zu wenige.  (dafür schleppt man jetzt pfeiffen mit durch die man früher einfach entlassen hätte)


> Hab früher selbst für einen Zulieferer gearbeitet. Viele meiner Freunde arbeiten immer noch in der Branche. Da bekommt man Geschichten zu hören bzw. kennt selbst Geschichten, das einem die Haare zu Berge stehen. Da sind die Spaltmaße gerade mal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


Getrickst und gezaubert wird aber überall. Und nachdenken darf man über so viele sachen nicht. 


> Kostenlos eine größere Reichweite,


Diesen punkt sehe ich zwie-gespalten. Entweder wird da mit der anzeige getrickst, oder etwas anderes wurde vorher gnadenlos verhauen. Irgendwo her müssen die kilometer ja kommen. (wobei tesla anscheinend nicht gerade ein muster an effizienz ist)


> Wenn die deutsche Autoindustrie so weitermacht, dann wird das nicht mehr soviel sein. Zu meiner Zeit wurden die Preise durch die Hersteller schon massiv gedrückt. Irgendwann rutscht du dadurch soweit ab, das die Qualität nur noch tertiär ist. Das ist halt das Problem wenn die Gewinnmargen der Modelle möglichst groß sein müssen, damit die Aktionäre bei der nächsten Hauptversammlung befriedigt werden können. Das dies auf Kosten der Zulieferer und vorallem der Mitarbeiter geht, wird hier billigend in kauf genommen.


Also die großen zulieferer wie bosch und conti sehe ich jetzt nicht sonderlich gefährdet. Die wird es auch weiterhin geben.
Das mit der preis-drückerrei geht aber größtenteils auf das konto von VW (hat nicht Piech damit angefangen?) und die verdienen, quer über die modellpalette, nur ein paar 100€ pro auto. (das hatte mal irgendein journalist ausgerechnet) Bei denen macht es also auch nur die masse. BMW und Mercedes nehmen dagegen einfach nicht genug ab um groß etwas am preis drücken zu können.


> Kuckucksuhren


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (wobei tesla anscheinend nicht gerade ein muster an effizienz ist)



Und wie definierst du Effizienz? 525PS auf 2,4t brauchen im Model S bei mir im Schnitt  18,2kWh auf 100km in den letzten 42.000km, im Model X stehen aktuell 20,3kWh für die letzten 31.000km...  Wie viel % weniger verbrauchen denn E-Tron und EQC? Model 3 werden mit unter 13kWh gefahren... so schlecht kann da also die Effizient nicht sein... 
Okay, Mercedes könnte den EQC sicherlich mit deutlich unter 20kWh sehr effizent machen, Audi bringt den E-Tron in der Praxis auch locker drunter. Haben halt auch weniger Leistung. Dafür sind sie in der Rekuperation besser.. sonst würden sie noch weniger weit kommen. Dann wäre Tesla wirklich schlecht.. Wobei das bei uns noch die alten Motoren sind, irgendwann im Herbst 2019 wurden bei Tesla auch teilweise komplett neue Motore verbaut die weniger verbrauchen als die alten die wir drin haben. Zum Glück sind die Mitbewerber ja mit Technik bewertet die sie auch seit 2013 hier in D schon an ihre Kunden ausliefern.

Und Spaltmasse… mal gucken, wann hab ich bei nem Auto auf sowas geachtet.. ich glaube die letzten 20 Jahre noch nie. Weil 1 mm da mehr oder weniger mir egal sind. Darauf achten die Leute die sonst keine Argumente mehr haben. Wir werden ja sehen wie weit VW, Audi, Mercedes und BMW in 2 oder 3 Jahren dann wirklich sind... 

@Turrican
Naja, also in China haben sie schon noch deutlich mehr Marge.. nur haben die inzwischen so blöde Quoten dass ein bestimmter %-Satz als E-Auto verkauft werden muss. Und wenn man nicht genug davon hat bzw. liefern kann dann kann man auch die Marge bei den anderen Fahrzeugen nicht mehr abgreifen... blöde Sache 

Tesla ist keineswegs perfekt. Aber wenn eine einzelne kleine Firma in nicht mal 10 Jahren ein riesen Schnelladenetz aufbauen kann, Energielösungen für ganze Länder anbieten, Produktion von 4 Automodellen mit geringen Lieferzeiten hochfahren kann, warum können dann andere Firmen mit Mrd. Gewinnen nicht mal ansatzweise da mithalten?


----------



## plusminus (24. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...




Seit 2010 Arbeitet Tesla mit Firmen wie Toyota und Panasonic zusammen , weil diese die Batterie Technik  und Antriebs Technik mit und für Tesla entwickelt 

Und selbst damit ist die Qualität von Tesla Fahrzeugen gemessen am Preis unterirdisch 

Was dann von der ganzen Autopilot Hardware tatsächlich Tesla in eigenen Fabriken ohne Hilfe selbst entwickelt und baut äh ja ..........

Von den Fahrzeugbränden , und Unfällen mit unter anderem Tesla Pilot Technik mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2020)

Wird wirklich schwer für die deutsche Autoindustrie den Abstand wieder einzuholen, nicht nur bei AI, sondern auch grundsätzlich bei Elektrofahrzeugen. M. M. n. ist der Zug abgefahren, mal sehen ob es der ID3 noch richten kann.



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Bist du selbst mal ein Auto gefahren, dass teilweise oder komplett auf mechanische Eingabeoptionen verzichtet? Es macht einfach keinen Spaß. VW macht das je nach Ausstattung bereits. Ein Radio, dass Touchflächen statt einem Drehregler für die Lautstärke verwendet, ist ergonomischer Unsinn. Man muss immer nach unten schielen um zu sehen, ob man überhaupt die Touchfläche richtig trifft, ein vernünftiges Feedback gibt es nicht.


Da hat man doch den Controler am Lenkrad und die neuen Touchradios haben doch links und rechts mittig sitzend zwei Drehregler?



plusminus schrieb:


> Von den Fahrzeugbränden , und Unfällen mit unter anderem Tesla Pilot Technik mal ganz abgesehen


Wieviele Unfälle sind das eigentlich und dann muss man überlegen, wie viele Unfälle hat der Autopilot gegenüber dem menschlichen Fahrer verhindert?

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Februar 2020)

Und wie viele davon sind entstanden weil der Mensch zu blöd war... einfach einschalten und fahren lassen is nicht. Das muss man vorher bestätigen und bekommt es jedes Mal gesagt... viele dieser Unfälle sind passiert weil der Mensch zu blöd war. Und zum Glück hat es meistens nur denen selber weh getan.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2020)

> Also ich bin handwerker (nebengewerk->quasi innenausbau) im  weiten  osten unserer bananenrepublik und du wärst schockiert, was für  zustände  hier noch vor 10 jahren geherrscht haben.  Dagegen hatten/haben alle beschäftigten in der auto zuliefer-branche einen regelrechten sozialismus.
> Gott sei dank ist das vorbei. Wir sind mittlerweile zu wenige.  (dafür schleppt man jetzt pfeiffen mit durch die man früher einfach entlassen hätte)


Das glaub ich dir durchaus! Ich hoffe stark das sich die deutsche  Autobranche wieder fängt. Da hängen einfach zuviele Existenzen dran.  Immerhin kommen inzwischen auch endlich mal die Hersteller vermehrt in  den Osten.



> Getrickst und gezaubert wird aber überall. Und nachdenken darf man über so viele sachen nicht.


Das stimmt!  Da kann man froh sein, das der Kunde davon nichts mitbekommt. 



> Diesen punkt sehe ich zwie-gespalten. Entweder wird da mit der anzeige  getrickst, oder etwas anderes wurde vorher gnadenlos verhauen. Irgendwo  her müssen die kilometer ja kommen. (wobei tesla anscheinend nicht  gerade ein muster an effizienz ist)


Ich versteh was du meinst, hab mich das auch schon oft gefragt. Hab das aber nicht nur bei Tesla gesehen. Auch Jaguar ist fleißig dabei. Hier werden auch mal ein paar Details genannt, wie die Reichweitenerhöhung dann zu Stande kommt.



Spoiler



Laut der Jaguar-Mail handelt es sich um mehrere Einzelmaßnahmen. So  soll im Eco-Modus die Drehmomentverteilung des Allradantriebs  effizienter werden, zudem werden die aktiven Kühlerflügel für eine  bessere Aerodynamik häufiger geschlossen. Außerdem haben die Entwickler  etwas mehr Kapazität des Akkus freigegeben, der Akku kann nun in einem  niedrigeren Ladezustand als zuvor betrieben werden – Zahlen hierzu  werden aber nicht genannt. Bisher lag die Netto-Kapazität bei 84,7 kWh,  der Bruttowert bleibt bei 90,2 kWh.

Es scheint, als seien die Entwickler mit den inzwischen gesammelten  Erfahrungen etwas mutiger geworden und können die Reserven beim  Wärmemanagement und der Batterie besser ausnutzen. Einige der Learnings  sollen aus dem Rennsport kommen, seit 2018 findet die Jaguar I-Pace  E-Trophy im Rahmenprogramm bei einigen Formel-E-Rennen statt. Dort  werden die umgebauten I-Pace in extremen Fahrsituationen bewegt. Mit den  Erfahrungen aus dem Rennsport konnte etwa auch das Bremssystem mit der  Rekuperation neu kalibriert werden. Bei hohem Ladezustand der Batterie  wurde die Energierückgewinnung bislang stärker heruntergeregelt, auch  bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten soll nun mehr Energie zurückgewonnen  werden können.





> Also die großen zulieferer wie bosch und conti sehe ich jetzt nicht sonderlich gefährdet. Die wird es auch weiterhin geben.
> Das mit der preis-drückerrei geht aber größtenteils auf das konto von VW  (hat nicht Piech damit angefangen?) und die verdienen, quer über die  modellpalette, nur ein paar 100€ pro auto. (das hatte mal irgendein  journalist ausgerechnet) Bei denen macht es also auch nur die masse. BMW  und Mercedes nehmen dagegen einfach nicht genug ab um groß etwas am  preis drücken zu können.


Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr? Leider geht es Conti auch nicht so gut. Das Werk in Roding wird entgültig 2024 dicht gemacht. Auch in Babenhausen sieht es nicht so gut aus. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, das ganze Städte von solchen Werken abhängig sind, dann wird einem ganz anders. Die Zulieferer müssen sich schnellstens den alternativen Antriebsarten anpassen. Aber das ist nicht so leicht. Hab´s ja selbst miterlebt. VW ist mit seinen Untermarken schon der Platzhirsch, das stimmt. Hab mal Google angeschmissen, was die Gewinne pro Auto angeht. *Klick*



> Seit 2010 Arbeitet Tesla mit Firmen wie Toyota und Panasonic zusammen ,  weil diese die Batterie Technik  und Antriebs Technik mit und für Tesla  entwickelt


Ebenso gab es eine Zusammenarbeit mit Daimler.



> Und selbst damit ist die Qualität von Tesla Fahrzeugen gemessen am Preis unterirdisch


Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Das Model S Raven war sehr gut von der Qualität her.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Elon schätzt, dass die ersten Teslas komplett ohne Lenkrad und Pedale vielleicht schon 2022 vom Band laufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bei 50% Leerfahrten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tesla kann/könnte 2020 mit einem einfachen Softwareupdate aus über 1 Millionen Tesla-Fahrzeugen (die alle schon die FSD-Hardware verbaut haben) ein Robotaxi machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und wie definierst du Effizienz?


Effizienz ist bei mir:
-Ein möglichst leichtes fahrzeug (2,4t=leicht???)-> Der energiespeicher ist bei batteriefahrzeugen nunmal äußerst begrenzt. Da zählt jedes kilo das nicht mit herum geschleppt werden muß.
- Keine unnötigen stromverbraucher-> Wie gesagt, energie ist knapp und das hauptaugenmerk liegt bei auto`s nunmal auf dem voran kommen. Den ganze schnickschnack im tesla, incl. einem sinnlos großem und damit stromverbrauchendem display (kann das bei nacht-fahrten abgeschalten werden?), braucht man nicht zum fahren. Es reichen auch rudimentäre dinge wie ein bißchen sicherheits-kram. Dazu kann man die abwärme des motors, der elektronik und ggf. der akku`s nutzen um teile der energie für die innenraum-heizung ein zu sparen. (ich weiß, hat bis jetzt noch keiner)

Den kram kann man natürlich vernachlässigen, wenn man den speicher in ein paar minuten wieder voll bekommt, doch das ist nicht in sicht und würde auch kein stromnetz dieser welt verkraften.


> 525PS auf 2,4t brauchen im Model S bei mir im Schnitt  18,2kWh auf 100km in den letzten 42.000km, im Model X stehen aktuell 20,3kWh für die letzten 31.000km...  Wie viel % weniger verbrauchen denn E-Tron und EQC? Model 3 werden mit unter 13kWh gefahren... so schlecht kann da also die Effizient nicht sein...


18 kwh/100km sind mir deutlich zu viel. Da müssen auch 10 kwh reichen und das ist schon jede menge energie. Hast du mal an deinem stromzähler geschaut wieviel energie dein haus am tag braucht? Das schaffen wir, zumindest im sommer, zu fünft mit 2 getrennten haushalten nicht und selbst im winter, wo den ganzen tag 2 zentralheizungen laufen, geht das nicht jeden tag durch. Und das soll ich in zukunft brauchen nur um auf arbeit zu kommen? Da fehlt mir die relation...
Die PS, finde ich, sind beim e-motor relativ egal, da dessen effizienz-kurve doch eher eine waagerechte linie sein sollte. (im gegensatz zum verbrenner) D.h. es geht nur das an energie durch was du vor gibst und da ist es egal, ob der motor 100 oder 1000 PS im peak leisten kann.


> Und Spaltmasse… mal gucken, wann hab ich bei nem Auto auf sowas geachtet.. ich glaube die letzten 20 Jahre noch nie. Weil 1 mm da mehr oder weniger mir egal sind.


Mir persöhlich sind die spaltmaße auch relativ egal, so lange sie nicht komplett aus dem ruder laufen. Allerdings scheint mir 1mm bei tesla schon ein top-wert zu sein.


> Tesla ist keineswegs perfekt. Aber wenn eine einzelne kleine Firma in nicht mal 10 Jahren ein riesen Schnelladenetz aufbauen kann, Energielösungen für ganze Länder anbieten, Produktion von 4 Automodellen mit geringen Lieferzeiten hochfahren kann, warum können dann andere Firmen mit Mrd. Gewinnen nicht mal ansatzweise da mithalten?


Es gibt kein "perfekt" und ein "riesen schnelladenetz" hat auch tesla nicht. Ich hab von denen noch nicht eine ladesäule gesehen und so lange man noch planen muß wo man zwischenstop`s macht, ist es auch noch weit entfernt von "riesig".
Und das tesla so voran schreitet kann man eigentlich nur elon musk zu gute halten. Ohne den wäre die firma schon weg vom fenster, denn er scheint ein guter redner zu sein und kann anscheinend auch überzeugen. Dazu muß er keinen gewinn abliefern, was alle etablierten aber müssen. (ein hoch auf den kapitalismus)

Und zu guter letzt, mein favorit bei den reinen e-auto`s wäre der ampera e. Da scheinen sich alle verbraucher auch nach bedarf abschalten zu lassen. (also richtig abschalten) So haben sie ihn bei automobil (vox) auf 750km reichweite mit einer akku-ladung getrieben (glaube 60 kwh-akku). Zugegeben, das szenario war unrealistisch, aber nach wieviel kilometer hätte wohl ein tesla mit 100 kwh-akku schlapp gemacht?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2020)

Ob 10kwh viel sind ist ja relativ, damit kommst du mit nem Kleinwagen (Benziner) vielleicht 20km^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir durchaus! Ich hoffe stark das sich die deutsche Autobranche wieder fängt. Da hängen einfach zuviele Existenzen dran. Immerhin kommen inzwischen auch endlich mal die Hersteller vermehrt in den Osten.


Hier ist nach der wende zuviel schief gelaufen und das lässt sich nicht so einfach wieder korrigieren.  Da wurde zuviel billig auf gekauft und anschließend dicht gemacht oder gekauft und die technologie ging gen westen. So wurde z.b. die commonrail-einspritzung für diesel-motoren im IFA motorenwerk chemnitz entwickelt und nach der wende von mercedes auf gekauft.


> Das stimmt!  Da kann man froh sein, das der Kunde davon nichts mitbekommt.


Teilweise bekommt man es aber mit. Ich hatte vor 7-8 jahren beim firmen-caddy einen auspuff end-topf, der sich nach 4 jahren+ vorher schon 1 mal schweißen in seine bestandteile aufgelöst hat und später kamen auch noch krumme bremsscheiben vorn dazu.
Bei meinem jetzigen, privaten, gibt es die verzogenen bremsscheiben immer noch (hab ich erst wechseln lassen), der end-topf rostet nicht mehr weg, aber das heck-schloss zickt wie beim (noch aktuellen) firmen-T5 und dessen vibrationen, von unterhalb des tachos, haben die caddy`s wohl auch geerbt.


> Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr? Leider geht es Conti auch nicht so gut. Das Werk in Roding wird entgültig 2024 dicht gemacht. Auch in Babenhausen sieht es nicht so gut aus.


Das sind 2 von wieviel werken? Das fällt unter "einsparung im zuge der e-mobilität", auch wenn das sicherlich schwer zu vermitteln ist und die betroffenen regionen sicherlich hart trifft.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob 10kwh viel sind ist ja relativ, damit kommst du mit nem Kleinwagen (Benziner) vielleicht 20km^^


Und wenn du es so rechnest, gemessen an dem was im uran oder im sonnenlicht an energie steckt, sogar noch weniger. (deren wirkungsgrade beim umsetzen der energie-form sind halt auch nicht berauschend )


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob 10kwh viel sind ist ja relativ, damit kommst du mit nem Kleinwagen (Benziner) vielleicht 20km^^


Und trotzdem wird 1kg/CO² erzeugt weil das der Menge von 10kwh entspricht, wird einem nur nicht gesagt. Die CO² Bilanz ist besser aber Elektroautos fahren nicht CO² los, alles Quark. Die Erzeugung wird verlagert und findet konzentrierter statt, nicht mehr auf der Straße sondern irgendwo bei der Stromerzeugung.

An dem kleinen Rechenbeispiel sieht man auch genau, wo die Umweltschleudern sitzen, sicher nicht und  hauptsächlich in PKWs. Und diese Pappenheimer kaufen sich mit CO² Zertifikaten frei, deren Strafzahlungen man auf die Kundschaft umlegt und den Strompreis einfach steigen lässt.

Die geben für Umweltschutz keinen Penny aus und die Last trägt der Verbraucher, in zweierlei Hinsicht! Da kann E Mobilität nur ein Zwischenschritt sein, auch das wird einem nicht gesagt weil das die Verkaufs- und Absatzkonzepte, und die zum Teil überteuerten Anschaffungspreise nicht fördert, durch den Verbraucher auch nicht akzeptiert würde.

Natütlich sind die Stromerzeuger und deren Lobby daran interessiert wie überall, dass die Strompreise und der Verbrauch steigen. Das geht nur mit der Elektromobiltät, weil die Verbraucher immer mehr sparen und dann kaum Presierhöhungen umsetzbar sind, weil danach dann wieder eine Sparspirale der Verbraucher folgt. Die Deutschen sparen wie verrückt.

Es geht also im Namen des imaginären Umweltschutzes vor allem um Absatzkonzepte, Preisstabilität und Preissteigerungen, bei steigenden Energieverbräuchen durch die Verbraucher, Umweltschutz ist denen völlig egal. Dummes Geseier, mehr nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird 1kg/CO² erzeugt weil das der Menge von 10kwh entspricht, wird einem nur nicht gesagt.


Windenergie: Neue Rekorde | Telepolis


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2020)

Wir können BEVs CO2 Neutral betreiben, wenn wir genug EE haben. Wir können auch Verbrenner CO2 Neutral betreiben, dann brauchen wir aber noch viel mehr EE.


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Windenergie: Neue Rekorde | Telepolis



Wahrscheinlich hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass ein Windrad nur dreht wenn es windig ist und wenn es stillsteht was dann? Die Dinger stehen ziemlich oft still, wo ist Bilanz? Dann kosten sie nur und erzeugen kein einziges Millivolt.

Da bleibt dein PC-Bildschirm dunkel und dein E Auto fährt keinen Meter. Die Dezentralisierung der Stromerzeugung ist durch die Energiekonzerne überhaupt nicht erwünscht.

Da scheitert es bei dir glaube ich an der Praxis, es gibt keinerlei Energiespeicher in D, der solche Mengen fassen könnte.

Mit Windenergie kann man den Bedarf und als reiner Energieträger nie decken, dass war auch schon immer klar, zudem fehlt wie angesprochen ein Konzept zur Speicherung wenn die Energie nicht benötigt wird.

Und auch Windernergie ist nicht CO² frei, weil der Herstellungsprozess genauso tonnenweise CO² erzeugt. Trifft auf jedes Benzin- oder Diesel betriebenes Fahrzeug zu und damit auch auf E Autos. Die Produktion und Herstellung solcher Anlagen hat man im großen Stil in aussereuropäische Schwellenländer verlagert, dann sieht die CO² Bilanz hier besser aus.

Ich freue mich immer wenn die "Sesselfurzer" aus ihren Büros, mit ihren Bilanzen kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> W ahrscheinlich ahst du imme rnoch nicht begriffen, das ein Windrad nur dreht wenn es windig ist und wenn es stillsteht was dann?.


Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nicht begriffen, dass man sein Auto nicht immer genau jetzt laden muss, sondern je nach Fahrleistung durchschnittlich 1-2 Wochen Zeit dafür ist. Wahrscheinlich hast Du ebenso immer noch nicht begriffen, dass fossile Energieträger endlich sind und das CO2 in der Atmosphäre verdammt negative Eigenschaften zeigt. Wo soll man da mit dem Erklären also anfangen?

Ein Elektroauto hängt man man praktisch zu Hause an die Steckdose und hat keinen weiteren Ärger. Für  Benzin und Diesel musst Du immer zuerst in Preissuchmaschinen schauen, weil die Betrüger die Preise heute um 15 Cent den Liter schwanken lassen, dann fährst man 15min um und wartet 15min bis man getankt und bezahlt hat. Wer einmal ein E-Fahrzeug hatte, will in der Regel aus guten Gründen nicht zurück.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2020)

Ja man muss die Energie auch speichern, das hab ich auch erkannt als ich 4 war. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Elektroauto hängt man man praktisch zu Hause an die Steckdose und hat keinen weiteren Ärger. Für  Benzin und Diesel musst Du immer zuerst in Preissuchmaschinen schauen, weil die Betrüger die Preise heute um 15 Cent den Liter schwanken lassen, dann fährst man 15min um und wartet 15min bis man getankt und bezahlt hat. Wer einmal ein E-Fahrzeug hatte, will in der Regel aus guten Gründen nicht zurück.


Hat man doch jetzt auch schon bei den Ladesäulen.

MfG


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nicht begriffen, dass man sein Auto nicht immer genau jetzt laden muss, sondern je nach Fahrleistung durchschnittlich 1-2 Wochen Zeit dafür ist. Wahrscheinlich hast Du ebenso immer noch nicht begriffen, dass fossile Energieträger endlich sind und das CO2 in der Atmosphäre verdammt negative Eigenschaften zeigt. Wo soll man da mit dem Erklären also anfangen?
> 
> Ein Elektroauto hängt man man praktisch zu Hause an die Steckdose und hat keinen weiteren Ärger. Für  Benzin und Diesel musst Du immer zuerst in Preissuchmaschinen schauen, weil die Betrüger die Preise heute um 15 Cent den Liter schwanken lassen, dann fährst man 15min um und wartet 15min bis man getankt und bezahlt hat. Wer einmal ein E-Fahrzeug hatte, will in der Regel aus guten Gründen nicht zurück.



Wahrscheinlich hast du nicht begriffen, dass der Großteil der Beschäftigen in bestimmten Bundesländern pendelt und mehr als 1000km die Woche zur Arbeit fährt, ich zum Beispiel pro Tour, ich müsste sogar auf einer Fahrt einmal nachtanken.

Und nur noch mal so, die Batterie bei einem Tesla hält im Schnitt 50.000 bis 80.000km, dann muss sie ersetzt werden. Es gbit nur sehr wenige Modelle die 150.000km schaffen.

Ich hab da auch mal einen Link: Lithium-Abbau in Suedamerika - Kehrseite der Energiewende


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2020)

Und halten heißt in dem Fall, dass die Kapazität gravierend einbüßt oder. Wieviel Laufleistung hat denn so eine Batterie nach 50000 KM?

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird 1kg/CO² erzeugt weil das der Menge von 10kwh entspricht.


Heizwerte

Den Unterschied zwischen Energieinhalt in Energieträgern und nutzbarem Energieinhalt kennst Du nicht, oder? Stichwort ist: Exergie und Anergie 

Selbst in den besten Gaskombikraftwerken kommst Du nicht über 60% Wirkungsgrad, dazu muss man dann aber Erschließung der Förderquelle, Förderung, Transport, Aufarbeitung und Verteilung sehen.. Und dieser Faktor wird immer schlechter, weil die Exploration und Förderung immer mehr Energie bedarf. Die Zeiten von Ölquellen, bei denen das Öl selbstständig aus dem Boden quillt, ist lange vorbei. Und die Windkraftanlage interessiert das nicht.

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, aber es scheint, dass Du ideologische Probleme mit Elektrofahrzeugen hast und dann ist eine Diskuission unnötig



eclipso schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du nicht begriffen, dass der  Großteil der Beschäftigen in bestimmten Bundesländern pendelt und mehr  als 1000km die Woche zur Arbeit fährt,


Und mit welchem gottgegebenem Recht meinst Du, Deine Umwelt nach Herzenslust verschmutzen zu dürfen? Wie wäre es mit Umziehen, oder mit anderem Job, mit der Bundesbahn und dem Pedelec, mit Homeoffice, etc. Es gibt unbegrenzt viele intelligente Lösungsansätze neben der Verschwendung von fossilen Energieträgern.

Da die Vernunft der Menschen zu gering ist, bleiben im Kapitalismus genau drei Mittel zur Steuerung: Steuern, Subventionen und gesetzliche Verbote. Und wenn der Liter Treibstoff 10,-€ kostet, nimmt man zu denselben Kosten wie heute ein 1l Auto und alle sind zufrieden oder man nutzt ein Elektroauto oder sonst etwas.



eclipso schrieb:


> Und nur noch mal so, die Batterie bei einem  Tesla hält im Schnitt 50.000 bis 80.000km, dann muss sie ersetzt werden.  Es git nur sehr wenige Modelle die 150.000km schaffen.


Die Zahlen sind erstens falsch und zweitens, wie groß ist denn der Energieaufwandum einen Lithiumakku zu rezyklens? Warum sollte man Lithium dafür Abbauen, wenn man es im Akku in hoher Konzentration hat? 
Neuer Tesla-Akku soll Lebensdauer verdreifachen | futurezone.at
Tesla: Batterien halten laenger als gedacht - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de

Ich habe auf diese dummen Diskussionen keine Lust mehr. Das ist Stammtischniveau von vor 10 Jahren...


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und mit welchem gottgegebenem Recht meinst Du, Deine Umwelt nach Herzenslust verschmutzen zu dürfen? Wie wäre es mit Umziehen, oder mit anderem Job, mit der Bundesbahn und dem Pedelec, mit Homeoffice, etc. Es gibt unbegrenzt viele intelligente Lösungsansätze neben der Verschwendung von fossilen Energieträgern.
> 
> Da die Vernunft der Menschen zu gering ist, bleiben im Kapitalismus genau drei Mittel zur Steuerung: Steuern, Subventionen und gesetzliche Verbote. Und wenn der Liter Treibstoff 10,-€ kostet, nimmt man zu denselben Kosten wie heute ein 1l Auto und alle sind zufrieden oder man nutzt ein Elektroauto oder sonst etwas.


Und mit welchen "Gottgebenen Recht" glaubst du das hier tun zu dürfen? Vor allem willst du mir in einer Diskussion unterstellen ich verschmutze die Umwelt. Finde ich weit hergeholt!! Ich zweilfel nicht daran, dass E Mobilität helfen kann und ein Schritt ist Umweltprobleme vor allem in Städten zu lösen, es ist aber wie jede andere Form umweltbelastend und geht zu Lasten anderer! 

Da weiß ich nämlich nicht wo ich anfangen und aufhören soll! Mit der Praxis scheinst du kaum was am Hut zu haben, Engineer bist du jedenfalls nicht. Und mit einem Bleistift hier und da hinzeigen kann ich auch.

Du glaubst doch selbst nicht, dass die Preise für Strom auf dem gleichen Niveau bleiben, wenn alle E Tanken? Da bist du anfänglich Nutznießer von denen die nicht E Auto fahren, weil deren Strompreis genauso ansteigt! Das alles scheinst du ausblenden zu wollen, also hör bitte auf mit deiner Polemik.

Ich frage mich trotzdem, wo du mit dem ganzen Batterieschrott hinwillst? Das muss konstenintensiv recycelt werden und wie die meisten Konzerne mit dem Thema Müll und Abfall umgehen, besonders Deutschland umgeht wissen wir. Verschifft irgendwo hin wo es keiner mehr zu Gesicht bekommt. Die Entsorgung aber durch den Verbraucher ( Beispiel: gelber Punkt und Plastikmüll) bereits gezahlt wurde. 

Das Gleiche gilt in ähnlicher Weise für die Biokraftstoffherstellung, die in Schwellenländern zum Kollops führt, aber besonders durch Deutschland umweltfreundlich gefördert wird, was ja auch zum Preisansteig bei den Kratfstoffen führte. Wenn man Verantwortung übernehmen will, dann für alle Bereiche nicht nur die, die einem gerade in den Kram passen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und mit welchem gottgegebenem Recht meinst Du, Deine Umwelt nach Herzenslust verschmutzen zu dürfen? Wie wäre es mit Umziehen, oder mit anderem Job, mit der Bundesbahn und dem Pedelec, mit Homeoffice, etc. Es gibt unbegrenzt viele intelligente Lösungsansätze neben der Verschwendung von fossilen Energieträgern.


So kann nur jemand reden der a) keine Familie/ Kinder hat b) kein Eigenheim besitz c) nicht im Umland/ auf einem Dorf wohnt, wo Jobs Mangelware sind und d) meint das man alle Jobs heutzutage zu Hause vom PC aus erledigen kann, von dürfen mal ganz zu schweigen.^^

Ich finde auch die Argumentation schienheilig man solle mit Öffentlichen fahren und nicht mit Auto. Bei mir, ich wohne in Berlin und arbeite auch dort, macht das einen Unterschied von bis zu zwei Stunden am Tag aus. 2 Stunden pro Tag sind 10 pro Woche, sind 40 Stunden pro Monat, sind 480 Stunden pro Jahr. Sind 20 Tage mehr Lebenzeit pro Jahr, 20 Tage mehr Freizeit, 20 Tage mehr mit der Familie/Kindern, da gibt es rein gar nichts zu überlegen.^^

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Dieser Thread zeigt genau was in der Realität abläuft, besser hätte man die gesamte Situation gar nicht skizzieren können.

Beide Seiten unterstellen sich keine Ahnung zu haben, beide argumentieren im Recht zu sein aber zum eigentlichen Thema verliert man kein Wort.

Allein letzten Monat hab ich über 320 Liter Diesel dienstlich Verfahren, das mag nichts besonderes sein aber für einen endlichen Rohstoff für eine Person und ein Fahrzeug in einem Monat einfach Wahnsinn. Ich könnte mir zwar etwas anderes suchen aber dann macht den Job einfach jemand anderes. Das ist das Problem, nicht ob Ich will oder nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> So kann nur jemand reden der a) keine Familie/ Kinder ...


Du meinst also, dass gerade Familien mit Kindern egal ist, wie deren Zukunft aussieht? Aber natürlich kommt dann der persönliche Egoismus zum Tragen, dass man selber ja im Vergleich zu 7,5 Milliarden anderer Menschen völlig unbedeutend ist. Und genauso denken ärgerlicherweise fast alle auf der Welt und 95% der Menschen geht es schlechter als uns. Wenn Du da das Thema Umweltschutz, Klimawandel, Überfischung, Mikrokunststoff, etc anbringst, kommt nur _"Wir haben andere Sorgen, wir hungern"._

Ich weiß was Du meinst, der Mensch als Spezie nutzt immer bequeme Wege. Und daran wird er letztendlich auch zugrunde gehen. Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber übermorgen. Wir sägen uns den Ast ab, auf dem wir sitzen.

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, es geht um die spezielle Technische Entwicklung des Rechners für autonomes Fahren. Und genau da ist Tesla weit vorne


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2020)

Den Topic findest du auf den ersten Seiten. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass gerade Familien mit Kindern egal ist, wie deren Zukunft aussieht? Aber natürlich kommt dann der persönliche Egoismus zum Tragen, dass man selber ja im Vergleich zu 7,5 Milliarden anderer Menschen völlig unbedeutend ist. Und genauso denken ärgerlicherweise fast alle auf der Welt und 95% der Menschen geht es schlechter als uns. Wenn Du da das Thema Umweltschutz, Klimawandel, Überfischung, Mikrokunststoff, etc anbringst, kommt nur _"Wir haben andere Sorgen, wir hungern"._
> 
> Ich weiß was Du meinst, der Mensch als Spezie nutzt immer bequeme Wege. Und daran wird er letztendlich auch zugrunde gehen. Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber übermorgen. Wir sägen uns den Ast ab, auf dem wir sitzen.


Ich sage das man mit Familien eben nicht mal so einfach umziehen kann, wie von Dir gefordert, siehe soziales Umfeld, Schulen/ Kitas, Vereine etc. oder wenn man ein Haus gekauft hat etc... Hättest du eine/eins wüsstest du das und eben genau das merkt man in deiner Argumentation. Deine Forderungen gehen völlig an der praktischen Realität so vieler Menschen vorbei. Ich würde auch gerne mit Öffentlichen fahren, in Berlin, werde aber deswegen nicht zwei Stunden mehr Fahrzeit pro Tag investieren. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Argumentation schienheilig man solle mit Öffentlichen fahren und nicht mit Auto.



Das ist doch ganz einfach, Rotkäppchen spielt gerne Rechenspiele und errechnet die CO² Bilanz pro Kopf. Heißt wenn mehr mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren, dann erzeugen mehr weniger CO². Er vergisst aber, dass gerade die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel die Umweltschleudern sind, weil die Städte kaum in neue Infrastrukturen und Mobilitätskonzepte investiert haben. Da werkelt zum Teil noch Uralttechnik ohne Rußpartikel und neuste Euronormen (wie in allen öffentlichen Bereichen, wie: Feuerwehr. Notdienste, Polizei, Behören allgemein), weil die alle eine Sonderzulassung bekommen.

Und was die CO² Bilanz pro Kopf in Deutschland ausmacht, wissen wir auch alle. Das wird nämlich schön auf alle Einwohner aufgeteilt, auch das was Konzerne erzeugen. Und mit diesen Beispielen wird den Deutschen dann eingeredet, sie seien absolute Umweltmuffel, wo jeder weiß das wir Exportweltmeiseter Nummer eins sind. Bedeutet der Großteil der CO² Anteile wird in Deutschland durch Konzerne erzeugt, die ihre Waren exportieren. Davon hat der Deutsche rein gar nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich sage das man mit Familien eben nicht mal so einfach umziehen kann


Es ist auch nur eine Lösungsmöglichkeit von vielen. Ich habe seit fünfundzwanzig Jahren Projekte irgendwo in Deutschland. Ich habe immer ein Zimmerchen neben dem Job und versuche hin zur Viertagewoche zu kommen. Heißt dann dreimal schlafen in der Fremde und 10 Stunden Tage und dann hat man einen Tag frei für Familie, Freunde, etc. In Summe ist das für mich besser, als z.B. täglich 1,5h pro Fahrt zu pendeln. Was bleibt denn da an Zeit für die Familie? Und ja, das belastet das Privatleben sehr. Aber am schlimmsten hat der EIntritt ins Arbeitsleben das Privatleben eingeschränkt. Da ist Pendeln nur das das I-Tüpfelchen

Jeder muss für sich Lösungen finden und wenn man keine andere als tägliches Pendeln findet, dann ist das halt der Weg. Das wird doch niemandem verboten. Es kann nur sein, dass es teurer wird, und das kompensiert man dann mit kleineren und sparsameren Fahrzeugen. Meines braucht gerade 4l und ist fahre kaum noch. Andere werden andere Lösungen finden.

Das Autonome Fahren z.B. ist in der Regel sehr energieeffizient, zumindest ist das ein Fokus bei Tesla. Darum geht es in diesem Thema ja.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2020)

Das klingt schon ganz anders, ich denke aber mal das man festhalten kann, dass niemand freiwillig pendelt. 

MfG


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Citypilotsyteme sind erst für 2030 und später vorasserviert. Derzeit soll mit den meisten Systemen eher die Möbilität älterer Menschen erhalten werden, was bei Überalterung der Gesellschaft auch Sinn macht. Nicht alle wohnen in der Stadt.

4 Tage Woche hätte ich auch gern, ich bin oft Wochen unterwegs. Da ich  derzeit fast 1k Überstunden habe, bin ich zurückgestellt.

VW soll 1-2 Jahre hinter Tesla hängen, weiß nicht wo das zum Problem werden soll. Wie geschrieben ist reines Citypilotfahren in Städten und auf Autobahnen bisher noch nicht voll autonom vorgesehen. Wird auch keine Zulassung erhalten, egal was Tesla meint anzubieten.

Selbst bei den derzeitig laufenden Projekten in Amerika muss ein Sicherheitsfahrer mit im PKW an Bord sein um einzugreifen.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

1-2 Jahre sind sehr optimistisch gerechnet, nach meinen Einblicken sind 5 Jahre und mehr deutlich realistischer. Toyota hatte schon einen Prius konzipiert, da hat man hier gerade Methoden entwickelt um in Abgastests gut dazustehen.

Dabei ist meine Ausbildung nun fast 20 Jahre her und der Konzern in Familienhand immer noch einer der größten Automobilzuliefer der Branche neben Magna. 

Fast 20 Jahre und zum Schluss bleibt neben fragwürdiger "Schummelsoftware" nichts brauchbares über.


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dieser Thread zeigt genau was in der Realität abläuft, besser hätte man die gesamte Situation gar nicht skizzieren können.
> 
> Beide Seiten unterstellen sich keine Ahnung zu haben, beide argumentieren im Recht zu sein aber zum eigentlichen Thema verliert man kein Wort.
> 
> Allein letzten Monat hab ich über 320 Liter Diesel dienstlich Verfahren, das mag nichts besonderes sein aber für einen endlichen Rohstoff für eine Person und ein Fahrzeug in einem Monat einfach Wahnsinn. Ich könnte mir zwar etwas anderes suchen aber dann macht den Job einfach jemand anderes. Das ist das Problem, nicht ob Ich will oder nicht.


Mir geht es eher darum zu hinterfragen, ob man ein Emissionsproblem nur verlagert, anstatt es zu beseitigen, und da muss man klar sagen, "ja" das ist der Fall.

Wir zahlen im Sinne des Umweltschutzes einen Haufen Geld für die Umwelt (E-Auto Preise inklusive Ausbau der dazu notwendigen  Infrastruktur für die Versorgung, Biokraftstoffe, Umweltsteuer, erneuerbare Energieträger usw., wegen dem Thema endliche Ressource), zerstören aber damit woanders die Umwelt! Weil uns das egal ist und es nicht vor unserer Haustür passiert, zählt es dann nicht?

Ich halte das für moralisch verwerflich, weil Umweltschutz (global) so nicht funktioniert!  Vor allem, anderen dann vorzuwerfen sie verschmutzen die Umwelt, weil man auf ältere Energieformen angewiesen ist! Das lässt wenig Weitsicht für dieses komplexe  Thema erkennen. Mir ging es nie darum E-Mobilität schlecht zu machen, sie ist aber keine allgemeine Lösung und dann hört das denken auch nicht auf. Sie erzeugt weniger Emissionen auf Dauer und kann dort zielgerichtet eingesetzt werden, wo es Sinn macht und Emissionsbelastungen hoch ausfallen.

Dafür braucht es weder überteuerte Etrons noch andere fette SUVs der deutschen Autobauer, die kein Mensch bezahlen kann. Wo ist das Auto für den größten Anteil der Leute die dieses bräuchten? Gibt es nicht! Kein Konzept ist in der Lage, zu bewerkstelligen was heute kraftstoffbetriebene Fahrzeuge leisten können. Sie werden uns noch länger begleiten, als es vielen lieb ist.

E Mobilität ist vor allem politisches Thema und daher so brandaktuell in den Köpfen, ob es dabei immer um wirklichen Umweltschutz geht, ist zu bezweifeln, denn Politik ist vor allem eins, ein schmutziges Geschäft.

Wir zahlen also derzeit oder investieren mit der E Mobilität in Konzepte, wo man zu unseren Gunsten woandes die Umwelt belastet und  zerstört, die Überlegung geht viel weiter als zu sagen, ich kaufe E Mobile weil ich ein umweltbewusster Mensch bin. Ja vor meiner Haustür, was typisch deutsch ist. Was mich selbst nicht betrifft, ist mir egal.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Mit geht es eher zu hinterfragen, ob man ein Emmiosnsproblem nur verlagert, anstatt es zu beseitigen, und da muss man klar sagen, "ja" das ist der Fall.



Sehe ich anders, zum einen lassen sich durch eine zentrale Energieproduktion Abgase viel besser reinigen, zum anderen steigt bei aktuellen Verbrennermotoren der Schadstoffausstoß gerade mit Verlassen der optimalen Bereiche überproportional. Also überall dort wo heutzutage die "Freude am Fahren" beginnt.


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, zum einen lassen sich durch eine zentrale Energieproduktion Abgase viel besser reinigen, zum anderen steigt bei aktuellen Verbrennermotoren der Schadstoffausstoß gerade mit Verlassen der optimalen Bereiche überproportional. Also überall dort wo heutzutage die "Freude am Fahren" beginnt.


Ja dabei sind uns die Lamas in Peru egal!

Was die Dieselaffäre angeht, hätte die Politik alle Autobauer zwingen können, Abgasreinigunssysteme in Fahrzeugen nachzurüsten, es wäre technisch machbar gewesen. Hat man nicht, warum wenn es um die Umwelt geht? Weil man Politik von Wirtschaft trennt, aber seinen eigenen Konzern Bahn-AG, jetzt mit mrd Steuerngeldern pusht?

Was Freude am Fahren angeht, 130kmh auf der Autobahn, da dreht der Motor mit über 3500udm? Im ersten Gang oder?

Selbst E Mobilität schließt umweltgerechte Fahrweise nicht aus? Das liegt an dir und niemand anderem. 130kmh auf der Autobahn auch, könnte die Politik aber regeln. Machen sie das? Nö, Autolobby Deutschland!!! Lass die anderen zahlen.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Selbst E Mobilität schließt umweltgerechte Fahrweise nicht aus? Das liegt an dir und niemand anderem. 130kmh auf der Autobahn auch, könnte die Politik aber regeln. Machen sie das? Nö



Und da schließt sich der Kreis zur zentralen Energieproduktion, die resultierenden Abgase sind nur noch bedingt durch den eigenen Gasfuß beeinflussbar. Mir geht es um die gewaltige Zunahme an Abgasen, sobald die Motoren außerhalb ihrem optimalen Bereich arbeiten. Als Beispiel nur mal einen Blick auf tiefe Temperaturen und abgeschaltene Abgasreinigunssysteme, weil das angeblich den Motor killen würde. Somit fahren nun 90% der Fahrzeuge ab 5°C ohne Abgasreinigung. Das kannst du bei zentraler Energieproduktion erheblich minimieren. Dazu müsste man keine Systeme produzieren und verbauen die nachher eventuell nur zu 70% der Nutzungsdauer aktiv ist und sonst nur Sprit verbauchen da fest verbaut. Die derzeitige Vorgehensweise ist in jedem Bereich maximal ineffizient.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Und nur noch mal so, die Batterie bei einem Tesla hält im Schnitt 50.000 bis 80.000km, dann muss sie ersetzt werden. Es gbit nur sehr wenige Modelle die 150.000km schaffen


Entweder hast du da einfach nur eine 0 vergessen, oder du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst...


DaStash schrieb:


> Und halten heißt in dem Fall, dass die Kapazität  gravierend einbüßt oder. Wieviel Laufleistung hat denn so eine Batterie  nach 50000 KM?



Der Akku im Model 3 zb. ist ausgelegt für eine Leistung von 500.000 bis 800.000KM. In den älteren Model 2 beträgt die Kapazität im Schnitt nach 500.000KM (dann natürlich mit einem Akku) noch über 80%. Von "Montags-Akkus" mal abgesehen, aber sowas gibt es natürlich überall, halten die Akkus sehr viel länger als die meisten Menschen scheinbar glauben.

Und dazu gibt es mittlerweile mehr als genug Berichte im Netz.



> Eine Gruppe von Tesla-Fahrern, vornehmlich aus den USA, hat die Daten  über gefahrene Kilometer und den Verlust der Akkukapazität ihrer  Fahrzeuge in einer Datenbank zusammengetragen. Fast 600 Fahrzeuge sind  beteiligt, alle vom Typ Model S; die Gesamtfahrleistung betrug mehr als  23 Millionen Meilen (38 Millionen Kilometer). Das Beruhigende: Nach  sieben Jahren beträgt die durchschnittliche Akkukapazität immer noch  rund 93 Prozent.


Quelle: Langzeittest: Die Akkukapazität eines Tesla sinkt kaum

Wenn ich die Zahlen noch korrekt im Kopf habe: Im Schnitt werden in Deutschland Autos ca. 14.000KM im Jahr gefahren, und nach ca. 180.000KM verschrottet.

Und hier noch mal was zur Haltbarkeit von Teslas:

Tesla erreicht eine Million Kilometer

Neuer Tesla-Akku soll Lebensdauer verdreifachen

Und der Akku hält und hält



> *Gesamtkosten aller Reparaturen *[Anm: nach 350.000KM]*: cirka 2.800 Euro!*


Quelle: Wie lange hält ein Tesla? Der 350000 km Check



> Ein Model X des amerikanischen Tesla Vermieters Tesloop  verfügt aktuell über 560’000 Km Laufleistung und wird unter  Extrembedingungen gefahren. Das Fahrzeug wird bis zu viermal täglich mit  Supercharger auf einen Ladestand von 95% geladen, aber seine Batterie  befindet sich noch immer auf einem Level von 88% der Originalkapazität.


Quelle: Wie lange hält ein Tesla?

Tesla könnte Batterie-Lebenszeit bald verdreifachen



> In der Realität halten die Batteriepakete aber deutlich länger als die  Autos, in denen sie verbaut sind. Das zeigen Erfahrungen von  Herstellern, die schon länger mit entsprechenden Modellen am Markt  vertreten sind.


Quelle: Zweites Leben für die Batterie



Übrigens:

www.spiegel.de - Wie das Elektroauto schlechtgerechnet wird 

www.manager-magazin.de - Darum ist ein fetter Tesla sauberer als ein kleiner Ford


> Demnach ist sogar der monströse Elektro-SUV Tesla Model X P100D klimafreundlicher als der Kleinwagen Ford Fiesta in seiner benzinsparenden Ausführung SFE Ecoboost mit drei Zylindern. Über eine Laufzeit von 175.000 Kilometern verursacht der Tesla - in dem bis zu sieben Personen Platz finden - den Berechnungen zufolge einen Kohlendioxid-Ausstoß von 35 Tonnen. Der fünfsitzige Fiesta kommt auf 39 Tonnen.
> 
> Das Elektroauto macht den deutlich höheren CO2-Ausstoß bei seiner Herstellung (13 Tonnen, 5 beim Fiesta) der Untersuchung zufolge im Laufe der Zeit mehr als wett. Im Fahrbetrieb verursacht er bei deutschem Strommix lediglich 22 Tonnen CO2 auf 175.000 Kilometern. Der Fiesta stößt auf derselben Strecke 34 Tonnen aus - aus dem Auspuff und mittelbar über die Produktion des Kraftstoffs, haben die MIT-Wissenschaftler für manager-magazin.de berechnet.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2020)

Ja in der Tat, dass wusste ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich isnd die Akkus überdimensioniert, damit die sinkende Kapazität darüber abgefangen werden kann?

@Reparaturkosten
Ja, dass ist bekannt, dass die Wartung bei Elektro deutlich günstiger ist. Und jetzt rate mal, mit was die Autoindustrie am meisten Geld einnimmt, bzw. mit am meisten? Genau, durch Service und Reparatur und jetzt weißt du auch, warum sich die deutschen Hersteller da so schwer tun, weil eine erhebliche Einnahmequelle weg fällt.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2020)

> Teilweise bekommt man es aber mit. Ich hatte vor 7-8 jahren beim  firmen-caddy einen auspuff end-topf, der sich nach 4 jahren+ vorher  schon 1 mal schweißen in seine bestandteile aufgelöst hat und später  kamen auch noch krumme bremsscheiben vorn dazu.
> Bei meinem jetzigen, privaten, gibt es die verzogenen bremsscheiben  immer noch (hab ich erst wechseln lassen), der end-topf rostet nicht  mehr weg, aber das heck-schloss zickt wie beim (noch aktuellen)  firmen-T5 und dessen vibrationen, von unterhalb des tachos, haben die  caddy`s wohl auch geerbt.


Autsch, das ist natürlich mies. Ich könnte dir von einer Modellreiehe eines berühmten Premiumherstellers berichten, bei dem das Regenwasser in die Wanne gelaufen ist. Oder von Spritzwasserschläuchen die am Kabelbaum entlang laufen, und durch die Bewegung von eben diesen durchgescheuert wurden. Dann wären da noch die "günstigeren" Radkästen eines Premiummodels. Die waren so günstig, das keine Bohrung für den Ablauf von Regenwasser vorhanden war. Aufgefallen ist´s zunächst keinem. Irgendwann hat sich Wasser, Laub und durch den Winter auch Salz da drin gesammelt. Ende vom Lied: Rost 



> Das sind 2 von wieviel werken? Das fällt unter "einsparung im zuge der  e-mobilität", auch wenn das sicherlich schwer zu vermitteln ist und die  betroffenen regionen sicherlich hart trifft.


Hoffentlich hast du Recht. Ich frag mich gerade ob Umschulungen der Mitarbeiter hier noch mehr retten könnten. 



> Es gibt kein "perfekt" und ein "riesen schnelladenetz" hat auch tesla  nicht. Ich hab von denen noch nicht eine ladesäule gesehen und so lange  man noch planen muß wo man zwischenstop`s macht, ist es auch noch weit  entfernt von "riesig".
> Und das tesla so voran schreitet kann man eigentlich nur elon musk zu  gute halten. Ohne den wäre die firma schon weg vom fenster, denn er  scheint ein guter redner zu sein und kann anscheinend auch überzeugen.  Dazu muß er keinen gewinn abliefern, was alle etablierten aber müssen.  (ein hoch auf den kapitalismus)


Hier ist mal eine Map mit allen Superchargern von Tesla. Auf der Map sind auch bereits die Stationen die schon im Bau oder fast fertig sind. Einfach anklicken und nach Europa scrollen.  Selbst planen muss man die Zwischenstops nicht. Das macht der Tesla für einen. Ein einheitlicher Ladestandard wäre auf jeden Fall mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 



> Ich hab da auch mal einen Link: Lithium-Abbau in Suedamerika - Kehrseite der Energiewende


Dazu hab ich auch mal nen Link:
Publikation - Klimabilanz von -strombasierten Antrieben und -Kraft-stoffen -



> Und nur noch mal so, die Batterie bei einem Tesla hält im Schnitt 50.000  bis 80.000km, dann muss sie ersetzt werden. Es gbit nur sehr wenige  Modelle die 150.000km schaffen.


Hast du dafür eine Quelle? Wäre mir nämlich absolut neu. Gerade wenn ich mal zu unseren Dienstleistern schaue. Da fahren viele einen Tesla. Auch mehrere Model S der ersten Generationen sind da dabei. Kilometerstand 250.000+. Deckt sich auch mit dieser Meldung hier. Auch von meiner Autowerkstatt hab ich noch nichts in die Richtung gehört. Und die wartet immerhin ganze Firmenflotten in denen Tesla zum Einsatz kommen. Auch Tesla ruht sich nicht aus. Momentan basteln sie an einer neuen Batteriezellen-Chemie.


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Entweder hast du da einfach nur eine 0 vergessen, oder du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst...
> 
> 
> Der Akku im Model 3 zb. ist ausgelegt für eine Leistung von 500.000 bis 800.000KM. In den älteren Model 2 beträgt die Kapazität im Schnitt nach 500.000KM (dann natürlich mit einem Akku) noch über 80%. Von "Montags-Akkus" mal abgesehen, aber sowas gibt es natürlich überall, halten die Akkus sehr viel länger als die meisten Menschen scheinbar glauben.
> ...


Echt, das ist eine reine Marketingaussage von Ellen Musk und schon wird das zur Wahrheit.
Ifo Studien belegen im Schnitt 150Tkm über die gesamte Flotte, wobei es Fahrzeuge gibt die mehr laufen und welche die weniger laufen.
Es gibt also massive Streuungen bei der Qualität, was bei einer Firma wie Tesla völlig normal ist. Das Geschafel ist genau das Gleiche, als wenn sich Huang irgendwo hinstellt und was von Gigarays faselt. Der hat doch sowieso keine Ahnung. Der Großteil verliert nach dieser Studie auf den ersten 100.000km 50% Batteriekapazität, was auch die Reichweite um ca. 50% einschränkt. Dabei gehts um Modell S und X. Der Rest reines Marktinggeschafel von Tesla. Anscheinend fallen immer wieder Zellen aus, was ein Qualitätsproblem ist. Die (Serien-) Streuung existiert wie in allen Bereichen.

Das Modell S schafft in Einzelfällen auch 350Tkm, nur kostet das Teil auch um 90.000 Euro! Meinst du, du bekommt im Modell 3 die gleiche Batterie?

Autos werden heute im Schnitt 12-14 Jahre gefahren. 47mio PKW sind älter als 10 Jahre. Und da weiß man worum es geht. Innovation und Vorreiterrolle bedeutet in dem Zusammenhang, vor allem als erster schnelles Geld machen zu können. Ob ausgereift oder nicht, interessiert dort keinen Menschen.

Ich fands schon lustig das man damals alte Diesel aussonderte, die Leute neue mit Abwrackprämie von VW kauften (weil innovativ und umweltfreudlich) und die "dreckiger" als ihre alten Diesel waren, siehe Dieselskandal. Steuerlich und damit staatlich gefördert! Da standen teilweise 5-6 Jahre Autos mit geringer KM Leistung auf Halde, die verschrottet wurden.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> *Ifo Studien* belegen im Schnitt 150Tkm über die gesamte Flotte, wobei es Fahrzeuge gibt die mehr laufen und welche die weniger laufen.?


Jetzt sind es auch noch mehrere "Ifo-Studie*n*"? Nur mal zu deiner Information: Der "Spezialist" Hans Werner Sinn geht einfach mal so von einer Lebensdauer der Akkus von 150.000KM aus. Da ist gar nichts belegt. Und die "Studie" ist an noch sehr viel mehr Stellen fehlerhaft. Aber wer die Vorträge zur E-Mob (und was dazu gehört) von diesem Herrn Sinn, und seine tlw. haarsträubenden [Hoch- bzw. Be-] Rechnungen (tlw. auf YouTube zu finden), kennt, der erwartet von so einem "Spezialisten" auch nichts anderes.

Ifo-Institut rechnet E-Autos schlecht – und macht dabei viele Fehler - www.focus.de

Ifo-Institut rechnet Elektroautos schlecht: Das sind die Fehler

So sauber sind E-Autos wirklich - www.autobild.de

Die Ifo-Studie arbeitet mit nicht korrekten Zahlen

Experten entlarven Elektroauto-„Studie“ von Hans-Werner Sinn als unwissenschaftliche Meinungsmache




> *Stellungnahme des Fraunhofer-Instituts für System- und Innovationsforschung ISI zur Studie des ifo-Instituts*
> 
> Vor kurzem haben wir in einer Studie festgestellt, dass Elektroautos,  die heute gekauft und in Deutschland genutzt werden, eine deutlich  bessere Klimabilanz als Diesel und Benziner haben. Das ifo-Institut hat vor wenigen Tagen eine Studie veröffentlicht,  die zu einer abweichenden, negativen Bewertung der Klimabilanz von  Elektrofahrzeugen gegenüber konventionellen Diesel-Pkw kommt. Wir haben uns die Frage gestellt: Warum kommt die Studie vom  ifo-Institut zu diesem Ergebnis und steht damit *im Widerspruch zu einer  Reihe von anderen aktuellen Untersuchungen*?
> 
> ...


Quelle: Stellungnahme zur Studie des ifo-Instituts - www.isi.fraunhofer.de


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und die "Studie" ist an noch sehr viel mehr Stellen fehlerhaft.


Und du glaubst der Wietschel ist anders? Der will das dein Auto in Starklastzeiten seinen Strom ins Netz einspeist, weil die Kapazitäten heutiger Netze in Ballungszentren für die Ladung in Starklastbereichen nicht ausreichen.

Traue keiner Studie die du nicht selbst erstellst hast, gilt in beide Richtungen. Wietschel's Modell passt den Energiekonzernen am besten, da weiß man schon wo der steht. Für 200.000 Fahrzeuge bräuchtest du pro Tag einen kompletten Block aus einem KKW und genau darum geht es. Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie = Rolle rückwärts, wo Deutschland eine Vorreiterrolle einnimmt! Auch das Netzmanagement existiert in Größstädten nicht. Man geht von 3-6mrd für die Infrastruktur aus.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Ja ne also wenn der Erhalt der Erde so teuer wird hab ich auch keinen Bock drauf, oder wie jetzt.

Habt ihr Alternativen entwickelt oder reden wir über die selbe "Erde"?


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja ne also wenn der Erhalt der Erde so teuer wird hab ich auch keinen Bock drauf, oder wie jetzt.
> 
> Habt ihr Alternativen entwickelt oder reden wir über die selbe "Erde"?



Klar:

kein PC
kein Handy
kein Auto
keine Heizung
wenns dunkel wird zu Bett gehen
Korn selbst anpflanzen
Essen über offnem Feuer (Holz erzeugt soveiel CO² wies es im Leben aufgenommen hat)
usw. ...

Merkste was?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe du denkst auch so, wenn du mal Diabetes o.Ä. bekommst.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2020)

Gut sagt ihr mir sowas..  Da muss ich mich ja zusammenreissen.. in nicht mal 8.000km ist mein 1. Akku wohl kaputt.  Obwohl ich es schon merke. Als er nagelneu war standen da 507km Reichweite drauf, inzwischen sinds nur noch 497km nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren und 42.000km. 

Die Erde muss man doch nicht erhalten, die regelt das für sich selber. Obs für uns hier so bequem ist oder nicht ist die andere Frage. Wobei wir ja komplett OT sind wieder mal. Es ging um den Vorsprung in der Technik, eventuell auch Vertrieb etc und nicht um irgendwelche Bilanzen.


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du denkst auch so, wenn du mal Diabetes o.Ä. bekommst.


Meine letzte Bemerkung "merkste was" deutet darauf hin, dass es so nicht geht wie zuvor beschrieben, nicht das ich Kranke nicht respektiere.

Ein Keinfahrzeug auf E Basis braucht genausoviel Energie wie ein Singlehaushalt pro Jahr, je größer um so mehr braucht es (durchschnittliche KM Anzahl gerechnet). Das bedeutet 200.000 Fahrzeuge entsprechen 200.000 Singlehaushalten im Verbrauch, 30mio Fahrzeuge was ca 30% der Zulassungen entspricht, bedeutet 30mio Einwohner mehr die Strom verbrauchen?

MV oder SH erzeugen ca. 140mio kwh erneuerbarer Energien pro Jahr, dass ist ein Klecks auf der Weste, weil das nicht mal 4% des Energiebedarfs von Berlin pro Jahr sind. 

Elektromobilität kann nur eine Zwischentechnologie sein, sie löst unsere Probleme nichts. Wird noch verdammt viel kosten und sehr viel CO² erzeugen (sogar nebenher), wo es Aspekte gibt, das sie umwelttechnisch gesehen zur Zeit nicht sauberer als andere Technologien ist (Lithium-/Kupferabbau/seltene Erden usw.). Wir verlagern unser Problem nur, in nicht sichtbare Bereiche für den Einzelnen.

Ich habe nichts gegen E Mobilität oder Tesla, das nur nebenbei. Ich springe aber auch nicht mehr, auf jeden Hype auf. Nehmt keine Plastiktüten, geht mal zu Fuß, lasst den PC mal aus und das Handy liegen. Da kommt viel mehr bei rum, es liegt an jedem selbst. Natürlich kann der Hausbesitzer mit einem PV-Kraftwerk auch sein Auto laden, dass ist auch das Klientel das sich als erstes angesprochen fühlen sollte, wenn das Geld für ein E Auto und die Anlage über ist.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Ein Keinfahrzeug auf E Basis braucht genausoviel Energie wie ein Singlehaushalt pro Jahr, je größer um so mehr braucht es (durchschnittliche KM Anzahl gerechnet). Das bedeutet 200.000 Fahrzeuge entsprechen 200.000 Singlehaushalten im Verbrauch, 30mio Fahrzeuge was ca 30% der Zulassungen entspricht, bedeutet 30mio Einwohner mehr die Strom verbrauchen?



Was viele dabei auch immer vergessen:
So eine Explosion der Nachfrage, bei gleichem Energieangebot, würde zu einem richtig heftigen Anstieg der Strompreise führen.
Das Schlimme ist dabei, dass nun nicht nur Mobilität teurer wird, sondern selbst Leute, die gar kein Auto besitzen, zahlen daheim dann viel höhere Strompreise.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Februar 2020)

Ich sag ja, das isses nicht wert.

"Wir machen das mit den Fähnchen."


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was viele dabei auch immer vergessen:
> So eine Explosion der Nachfrage, bei gleichem Energieangebot, würde zu einem richtig heftigen Anstieg der Strompreise führen.
> Das Schlimme ist dabei, dass nun nicht nur Mobilität teurer wird, sondern selbst Leute, die gar kein Auto besitzen, zahlen daheim dann viel höhere Strompreise.


Da ist schon was wahres dran. Aber nicht nur deswegen wird der Strom immer teurer. Die deutsche Industrie wird doch auch weiterhin fleißig subventioniert.
Dadurch wird der Haushaltsstrom für den kleinen Mann auch immer teurer. Die Unternehmen wachsen und wachsen, dadurch steigt auch der Strompreis. Diesen Kreislauf durchbrichtst du nur, wenn erneuerbare Energieen wie zum Beispiel PV-Anlagen inkl. Einspeisevergütung stärker gefördert werden. Sowohl für den Privathaushalt als auch für Unternehmen. Es gibt soviel mehr was unsere Regierung tun kann, aber das erfordert eben auch den Willen sich bei den ganzen Lobbyisten durchzusetzen. Ein interessantes Beispiel wäre die Solaranlagen-Pflicht.


----------



## eclipso (25. Februar 2020)

Von mir haben ein paar Kumpels sogar Balkonkraftwerke, auf meine Empfehlung hin, bis zu 600w kann man normal über Stecker einspeisen, ohne etwas genehmigen oder melden zu müssen. Preise gehen für brauchbare Zellen mit 300w Einspeisung ab 280 Euro los.

Ist nichts weiter als eine Mini-Photovoltaikanlage die direkt ins Hausnetz, über normale Steckdosen einspeisen kann. Stecker rein und läuft.

Wenns mehr als 600w sind muss man das bei Stromanbieter melden (habs so in Erinnerung).



Spoiler



Balkonkraftwerk: Vorteile und Nachteile eines Balkonkraftwerks


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hier ist mal eine Map mit allen Superchargern von Tesla.


Leider bestätigt die map nur, was ich bisher denke. Zudem kann ich hier (vor ort) nichtmal einen tesla-charger sehen, weil keiner da ist.
Wenn ich einen tesla fahren würde, müßte ich jedenfalls min 40km fahren, um wenigstens an einen langsamen charger zu kommen. Die nächsten super-charger wären dann in nossen, weimar oder leipzig. Das sind jeweils über 100 km nur um etwas in den akku zu bekommen. Dazu muß die säule dann auch frei sein und das ist einfach nur inakzeptabel. Da komme ich noch besser mit einem ID3, den ich dann vieleicht bei meiner vw-werkstatt laden kann.
Und weite strecken mit einem tesla? Ich mache gerne 1-tages touren zu diversen rallyes bzw enduro-veranstaltungen. Die einfache strecke kann dabei auch mal 450km betragen, auf der hin fahrt ist zeit gerne mal knapp und dann steht da mitten in der pampa kein charger herum. Ich  hab halt keine lust frühs um 5 statt um 6 uhr los zu fahren, nur weil ich zwischen drin noch laden muß und langsamer unterwegs bin.
Mit einem diesel plugin-hybrid, der min 150km nach WLTP rein elektrisch schafft, wäre das alles kein problem, aber sowas gibt es nicht und schon garnicht in meiner größe. Der hätte dann auch eine akku-größe, die ich an der heimischen (starkstrom-) dose in einer angemessenen zeit wieder voll bekomme.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2020)

Wenn du ne heimische Starkstromdose hast stellt sich das Problem der nicht vorhandenen Charger im 250km Umkreis erst gar nicht...  Und günstiger is es auch noch  Wenn das bei VW mit der Software so weiter geht wird das 2021 bis die ersten ID.3 die dann ein Jahr rum gestanden haben an die Kunden gehen.... 

Ist das eigentlich typisch deutsch, dass man immer nach Gründen sucht warum etwas Neues nicht klappen kann und man es deswegen besser gleich sein lässt? Einfach mal machen, hab ich auch getan, vom starken Verbrenner über den Plugin zum BEV. Und klappt seit über 40.000km ohne das geringste Problem. War schon in Schweden, Dänemark, Norwegen, Polen, Frankreich, Holland, Luxemburg, Deutschland, Frankreich, Österreich, Italien.... nie ein wirkliches Problem oder kein Strom...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2020)

Wenn du oft weite Strecken fährst und dann ist ein BEV für dich halt heute noch nichts. Die meisten Leute fahren aber selten weite Strecken, so selten, dass es sich lohnt für diese Fälle nen Mietwagen zu nehmen.


----------



## DerLee (26. Februar 2020)

Tesla Model S gegen Porsche Taycan: UEberraschung beim Autobahn-Reichweiten-Duell - FOCUS Online


Fazit: Beide Autos überzeugen auf ihre Art und Weise


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (26. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider bestätigt die map nur, was ich bisher denke. Zudem kann ich hier (vor ort) nichtmal einen tesla-charger sehen, weil keiner da ist.



Gleiches sehe ich bei mir. Dafür habe ich in meiner Umgebung sicher um die 20 VW-Charger gesehen, ohne explizit danach zu suchen. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele noch von denen in meiner Umgebung so stehen


----------



## eclipso (26. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mit einem diesel plugin-hybrid, der min 150km nach WLTP rein elektrisch schafft, wäre das alles kein problem, aber sowas gibt es nicht und schon garnicht in meiner größe. Der hätte dann auch eine akku-größe, die ich an der heimischen (starkstrom-) dose in einer angemessenen zeit wieder voll bekomme.


Auf der Autobahn  schafft ein Model 3 ca. 300km in der Reichweite bei 130kmh (heißt mitschwimmen). Das Model S  ca. 385km. Das reicht bei mir nicht mal für eine Strecke und die Charger sind rar gesät im Norden. Wo ich zu Hause bin gibt es keinen Einzigen, ich müsste knapp 150km fahren um zu tanken.

Mich interessiert daher eher ein Hybrid wie Toyota, der bis zu 80% rein eletrisch fahren kann und nirgends angeklemmt werden muss. Ich glaube die CO²Bilanz sieht dort nicht viel schlechter aus.

Das mit einem Diesel Hybrid verstehe ich auch nicht, der hat deutlich mehr Kraft (Batteriegewicht) und der Motor ist sparsamer bei kleinerem Hubraum. K.A. warum darauf keiner setzt. Mit BE wird auch der Diesel nicht zum Umweltverpester. Alle Turbomotoren erzeugen Feinstaub und brauchen Partikelfilter, auch Benziner. Der Turbo-Benziner ist sogar dreckiger als ein Diesel, hat keinen interessiert

Feinstaub: Benziner sind dreckiger als Diesel - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Das reicht bei mir nicht mal für eine Strecke


Und weil Du zu der absoluten Ausnahme gehörst, die über 400km am Stück  fahren müssen, sind für alle Menschen auf der Welt Elektrofahrzeuge also Humbug? Und wo ist das Problem bei Dir, wenn eine Nachladung auf 80% des Akkus in 15min möglich ist?

Das Netz der Supercharger ist relativ eng für die handvoll Fahrzeuge und wird weiter ausgebaut. Auch die Schnellladung mit 250KW ist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Tesla, Da müssen andere Hersteller dringend nachziehen
https://www.tesla.com/de_DE/support/supercharging


----------



## eclipso (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und weil Du zu der absoluten Ausnahme gehörst, die über 400km am Stück  fahren müssen, sind für alle Menschen auf der Welt Elektrofahrzeuge also Humbug? Und wo ist das Problem bei Dir, wenn eine Nachladung auf 80% des Akkus in 15min möglich ist?
> 
> Das Netz der Supercharger ist relativ eng für die handvoll Fahrzeuge und wird weiter ausgebaut. Auch die Schnellladung mit 250KW ist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Tesla, Da müssen andere Hersteller dringend nachziehen
> https://www.tesla.com/de_DE/support/supercharging


Und weil es bei dir passt ist jeder andere Umweltverschmutzer.

Dir ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal klar das nicht jeder nur 4 Tage die Woche, bei 40 Wochenstunden arbeiten muss, sondern 14 Tage durch! Der Großteil im Norden der Republik Pendler ist, zur Arbeit weite Strecken zurückgelegt werden müssen usw., usf. und da Elektromobilität an ihre Grenzen stößt. Zuletzt der Kostenfaktor bei der Anschaffung derzeit Haushalte zusätzlich preislich belastet, bei kaum gestiegenen Einkommen. Könnt ihr sowas mal in euren Meetings besprechen?

Tesla ist vor allem immer Pleite und von den Amis erwarte ich bezgl. des Umweltschutzes mal gar nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Und weil es bei dir passt ist jeder andere Umweltverschmutzer.


Umweltverpester ist etwas absolutes. Und ja, in Deutschland verbraucht jeder Einwohner im Schnitt 1,5 Tonnen Rohöl, dass ist verdammt viel
Erdoelverbrauch in Deutschland bis 2018  | Statista

Es ist der hemmungslose Egoismus mit Axelzucken alle möglichen Umweltgift zu verteilen. Alleine der Reifenabrieb, der überwiegend über Gräben in Flüsse und damit das Meer kommt, ist für unsere Ernährung ein riesiges Problem.


----------



## eclipso (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Umweltverpester ist etwas absolutes. Und ja, in Deutschland verbraucht jeder Einwohner im Schnitt 1,5 Tonnen Rohöl, dass ist verdammt viel
> Erdoelverbrauch in Deutschland bis 2018  | Statista
> 
> Es ist der hemmungslose Egoismus mit Axelzucken alle möglichen Umweltgift zu verteilen. Alleine der Reifenabrieb, der überwiegend über Gräben in Flüsse und damit das Meer kommt, ist für unsere Ernährung ein riesiges Problem.



Bevor du solche Statistiken als Argument verwendest, solltest du versuchen zu ergründen, wie diese Zahlen pro Kopf zu Stande kommen, dass hat mit tatsächlichem Verbrauch einzelner mal gar nichts zu tun und schieb mir bitte nicht die Unachtsamkeit anderer Menschen zu! Dein Tesla fährt auch auf Reifen oder fährt das Ding auf Luftelektropolstern?

Dann solltest du dir mal überlegen, was an einem Tesla alles aus Rohöl hergestellt wird und wieviel Rohöl es braucht einen herzustellen! Tue nicht so als wüsstest du das nicht!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2020)

Wie bremst ein Stromer meistens und wie bremst ein Verbrenner? Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir mal überlegen, was an einem Tesla alles aus Rohöl hergestellt wird und wieviel Rohöl es braucht einen herzustellen! Tue nicht so als wüsstest du das nicht!


Dazu habe ich schon 2006 vergleichende Gutachten geschrieben. Und jetzt? Wie soll ich mir noch mehr Gedanken machen?



eclipso schrieb:


> dass hat mit tatsächlichem Verbrauch einzelner mal gar nichts zu tun


Da ist dann wieder der kleine Egoist, der mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. Es sind 80 Millionen Einzelverbraucher hier im Land, die mit ihrem Konsum auf Kosten der nächsten Generationen lebt. Und das umfassend und in allen Bereichen. Es ist eine Einstellung. Und wie ich schon sagte, halte ich die Gattung Mensch für zu dämlich, langfristung und global zu denken. Der Egoismus und die Selbstsucht des Einzelnen ist zu groß. 

Das kann man nicht ändern, also wird man auch die globale Umweltverschmutzung nicht in den Griff bekommen. Punkt. Die Konsequenzen werden hart werden, sehr hart.


----------



## eclipso (26. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie bremst ein Stromer meistens und wie bremst ein Verbrenner? Was ist der Unterschied?


Falls du mich meinst, mein Auto hat ein Energierückgewinnungssystem, es bremst kaum anders als Elektro bei vorrauschauender Fahrweise. Ich weiß nicht von welchem Stand der Technik ihr ausgeht, 1980?

Für Haushalte gibt es Stasitiken die besagen, dass sich die Anschaffungskosten für Elektro Stand heute in 20 Jahren amortisieren, bin gespannt wie viele ein Auto 20 Jahre fahren, vor allem wer auf den Zug aufspringt? Ob es dabei umweltgerechter und umweltschonender zugeht, ist zu bezweifeln.

Die Amerikaner sind aus dem Kyoto-Protokoll ausgestiegen, denen geht globales Klima- und Umweltschutz am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Ich habe zuvor schon geschrieben, den Deutschen interssiert nur was von persönlichem Interesse ist, vor seiner Haustür passiert, der Rest ist ihm egal, wie man in diesem Thread wunderbar verfolgen kann. Dabei spielt Marketing eine wesentliche Rolle, nicht die Realität. Vor allem muss Umweltschutz bezahlbar sein und bleiben, weil ein Umbruch sonst nicht stattfinden kann. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle überdurchschnittliche Einkommen. Seht euch einfach mal an was der Großteil wirklich verdient, wenn man PKWs 10 Jahre und mehr fährt, und was die Dinger kosten.

Elektromobilität soll die Welt retten, der kleine Mann solls bezahlen, was ist mit den Industrien? Fliegt nicht mehr, macht Urlaub zu Hause vor der Haustür, wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang! Will hier jemand wissen wieviel ein Flieger von Hamburg nach München pro Kopf verbraucht, wenn er voll besetzt ist, oder in die Türkei? Oder wieviel ein Kreuzfahrer verbraucht, wenn er nur im Hafen abgelegt? Ich kanns gerne schreiben, die Umweltbelastung beim Startvorgang des Schiffsmotors ist so hoch, wie 10.000 alte TDI von VW erzeugt haben im ganzen Jahr und ihr kommt hier mit Bremsen?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich schon 2006 vergleichende Gutachten geschrieben. Und jetzt? Wie soll ich mir noch mehr Gedanken machen?
> 
> 
> Da ist dann wieder der kleine Egoist, der mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. Es sind 80 Millionen Einzelverbraucher hier im Land, die mit ihrem Konsum auf Kosten der nächsten Generationen lebt. Und das umfassend und in allen Bereichen. Es ist eine Einstellung. Und wie ich schon sagte, halte ich die Gattung Mensch für zu dämlich, langfristung und global zu denken. Der Egoismus und die Selbstsucht des Einzelnen ist zu groß.
> ...



Ja Kinder verbrauchen 1,5t Rohöl pro Jahr. Oh man.

Es geht nicht um Egosimus ihr wollt mit einem Feature grundlegende Probleme lösen, die man so gar nicht lösen kann. Da helfen auch Gutachten oder Statistiken nicht und diejenigen die euch nicht zustimmen, werden als Umweltverschmutzer betitelt.

Ehrlich ich bin hier, raus weil es wie im wirklichen Leben ist und nur Statisten etwas entscheiden wollen. Dabei merken die nicht mal, dass man völlig von der Basis entkoppelt irgendwas faselt. Polemik pur.

Ich finde es lustig, dass neben dem Kreuzfahrer ein Dieselfahrverbot beschlossen und durchgesetzt wurde, nur die Emissionsbelastung für Anwohner sich seit dem kein bisschen verändert haben, warum ist völlig klar. Wahrscheinlich weil jetzt die egositischen Dieselfahrer sich nicht an die Verbote halten und einfach durch die Straßen weiter fahren.

Die Energiewende muss kommen, wie und womit und ob umsetzbar egal. Hauptsache beschlossen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Alle Turbomotoren erzeugen Feinstaub und brauchen Partikelfilter, auch Benziner. Der Turbo-Benziner ist sogar dreckiger als ein Diesel, hat keinen interessiert
> 
> Feinstaub: Benziner sind dreckiger als Diesel - Auto & Mobil - SZ.de


Das ist leider falsch.
Das liegt nicht am Turbo, sondern an der Direkteinspritzung und ist auch schon seit Jahren bekannt.


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, mein Auto hat ein Energierückgewinnungssystem, es bremst kaum anders als Elektro bei vorrauschauender Fahrweise. Ich weiß nicht von welchem Stand der Technik ihr ausgeht, 1980?


 Was für ein Auto fährst Du?


----------



## eclipso (26. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was für ein Auto fährst Du?


Plugin Hybrid e Modell von BMW, Zweitwagen i3. Wie bremst denn ein Tesla wenn die Batterie voll ist? Mit der Bremse? Rekuperation funzt dann auch nicht, weils die Batterie beschädigt. Der Abrieb an Reifen entsteht auch beim Vortrieb und nicht nur beim bremsen.

Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht ansprechen, aber es gibt Studien in denen den Telsa Batterien von Panasonic 20t CO² bei der Herstellung angelastet werden. Da Tesla ja nun ein Werk in D baut, wurde das durch eine deutsche Studie wiederlegt und errechnt, das es 150-200kg pro 1kwh sind. Bei einem Auto mit einer 30kwh Batterie bedeutet das, dass dieses erst in knapp 4 Jahren gegenüber einem Mittelklassebenziner CO² ärmer fährt. Dabei muss man darauf achten, dass man einen Mix aus min 75% erneuerbarer Energien tankt, weil die Rechnung sonst nicht aufgeht. Am Besten wäre Photovoltaik.

Bei 50-60 kwh und normaler Laufleistung sind es schon fast 8 Jahre. Also wo bittet ist Tesla und Elektromobilität für die Umwelt verträglicher? Ist es überhaupt nicht, aber es kann die Abgasemissionen in der Stadt senken (sofort dort wo es vor Ort gebraucht wird), hab ich jetzt schon paar mal geschrieben. Ich hab auch keine Lust das immer durchzukauen und mich dann hier als Umweltverschmutzer hinstellen zu lassen. 

Ich habe auch schon mal ein Konzept angesprochen das industrielle CO² als Abfallprodukt zu speichern, zu verflüssigen und zum Beispiel als Kühlmittel in Supercomputern zu verwenden.

Für den Rest ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2020)

Was der Stromer maxht, wenn der Akku voll ist?
Das wird er a) nie sein b) Umwandlung der Energie in Wärme


----------



## Wolfgang75 (26. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Vor allem muss Umweltschutz bezahlbar sein und bleiben, weil ein Umbruch sonst nicht stattfinden kann. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle überdurchschnittliche Einkommen. Seht euch einfach mal an was der Großteil wirklich verdient, wenn man PKWs 10 Jahre und mehr fährt, und was die Dinger kosten.



Genau da liegt das Problem,in der Realität ist der kleine Mann froh seine monatlichen Ausgaben zahlen zu können und der Familie ein normales Leben zu ermöglichen.
Diese Leute kaufen 5-10 Jahre alte Fahrzeuge weil für alles andere schlicht das Geld fehlt,wie sollen solche Leute neue E-Fahrzeuge bezahlen wo der Ausfall der Heizung oder Waschmaschine eine mittlere Katastrophe ist?
Die kleine Gruppe der Klimaaktivisten macht zur Zeit mächtig Stimmung und die Politiker ziehen aus Angst vor Stimmenverlust mit,sollte unsere Politik die Gängelei zum Thema Umweltschutz aber auf die Spitze treiben könnte das ein böses Erwachen geben.Das treibt Wähler zu Parteien die keiner sehen will und die der Wähler zu normalen Zeiten niemals wählen würde.Ein massiver Anstieg der Strom/Gas/Ölpreise wird Protestwähler erzeugen.

Zum Thema E-Fahrzeug habe ich zwei Seminare (EVU Netzausbau/Planung und BFE) besucht und mir dann wieder einen Diesel gekauft.
SO kann und wird die Energiewende nicht funktionieren,gute Dozenten die sonst mit harten Fakten argumentieren verzetteln sich bei dem Thema in hanebüchenen Geschichten.
Für die Minderheit ist E-Mobilität durchaus möglich,mit 40% Anteil fällt uns die Infrastruktur vor die Füsse.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2020)

Auch ein Vorteil wenn das Auto so viele Kameras (und einen Sentry-Mode) hat, u.a. "Keying" wird damit unattraktiv:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2ieDAEPzeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dos8fRzBH24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzE6SqNqH8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyRRn5h0VMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Vandalen wollen Tesla kaputt treten: Doch das Auto filmt sie - EFAHRER.com


Und wie praktisch es sein kann, wenn man sein Auto ferngesteuert aus der Parklücke fahren kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTYdR42DeB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Und noch was zu den Akkus:



			
				Auszug aus Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Cairn Energy Research Advisors, einem Beratungsunternehmen, das  sich auf die Erforschung von Elektrofahrzeugbatterien spezialisiert hat,  sind die Kosten für Teslas Batteriepakete im letzten Jahr auf 158,27  Dollar (rund 145 Euro) pro Kilowattstunde gesunken – somit kosten die  Batterien mehr als 100 Dollar pro Kilowattstunde weniger als noch vor  vier Jahren.
> 
> 
> Tesla ist der einzige Hersteller von E-Autos, der  zylindrische Batteriezellen in seinen Batteriepacks verwendet. Andere  Autohersteller benutzen sogenannte Pouch-Zellen oder prismatische  Batteriezellen – und zwar bei Kosten von über 200 Dollar pro  Kilowattstunde im Jahr 2019.
> ...


Quelle: Mehr Leistung fuer weniger Geld: Warum Tesla die besten Akkus hat


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

145€ pro kWh und Bosch will für so nen Fahrradakku mit 500Wh um die 800€ haben.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Februar 2020)

> Im aktuellen Ranking der Automarken konnte Tesla den größten Sprung nach oben verzeichnen. Die Marke hüpfte acht Plätze nach oben und landete auf Platz 11. Keine US-Marke erreichte einen besseren Wert.
> ...
> Doch der Sprung nach oben zeigt deutlich, wie gut Tesla seine Qualitätsprobleme in den Griff bekommt. Jahrelang galt, die Fahrzeuge von Tesla seien in vieler Hinsicht visionär, doch trübten Probleme in der Produktion den schönen Eindruck. Einst warnte der Consumer Report sogar ausdrücklich davor, einen Tesla zu kaufen.
> ...
> ...



Quelle: Tesla löst Qualitaetsprobleme und steigt im US-Autoranking | STERN.de


Und noch was bzgl. Laden bzw. Dauer:


> Ladefähigkeit
> 
> Das Model 3 Longrange kann mit bis zu 625 A laden, was bei 400 V Akkuspannung 250 kW entspricht. Die Mitte 2019 in Europa verfügbaren 350-kW-CCS-Schnelllader stellen mit gekühlten Kabeln nur max. 500 A bereit, wodurch die Ladeleistung bei Akkuspannungen von 350 bis 400 V auf ca. 175 bis 200 kW limitiert ist (bei 800 V wie im Porsche Taycan entsprechend doppelt soviel). In USA verwendet Tesla eigene Stecker und lässt höhere Ströme zu. An den verbreiteten Tesla Supercharger der Version 2 ist der Strom auf 300 A und die Leistung auf 120 kW begrenzt. Bei SuC V3, von denen bislang nur wenige vorhanden sind, kann das Model 3 mit bis zu 250 kW Spitzenleistung aufladen, was mit einer ladbaren Reichweite von *120 Kilometern in fünf Minuten* angegeben wird.




Und zum Akku:



> Der Cobaltanteil in den Kathoden der verwendeten Li-Ionen-Zellen wurde auf 2,8 Prozent reduziert. Als Stand der Technik wurde 2018 etwa 8 Prozent angegeben, bei vielen Herstellern sogar darüber. Für die kommende Zellgeneration will Tesla gar kein Cobalt mehr für seine Zellen nutzen.



Quelle


----------



## eclipso (27. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was der Stromer maxht, wenn der Akku voll ist?
> Das wird er a) nie sein b) Umwandlung der Energie in Wärme


Ja deshalb war das S und X Modell von defekten Akkus betroffen, weil das nie passiert und Tesla dann die Rekuperation abschaltet und dann komplett auf normale Bremsen umstellt (Vierkolbenbremssattelnanlage). Weil das nie passieren kann! Ich würde einigen hier empfehlen sich mit dem Thema in der Praxis auseinander zu setzen und nicht nur zu schreiben was einem passt. Wegen dieser Probleme ist das X Modell dann bei mir rausgefolgen, weil ich nicht 100K für ein Auto zahle das ständig in der Werkstatt steht und von Rückrufen geplagt ist, technisch unausgereift.

Das Ding hat eine 85KwH Batterie und da kann man sich leicht ausrechnen wann das CO² frei fährt, die Bilanz ist sorgar schlechter wenn es nur steht, weil diese schon bei Herstellung entsteht. Sie ist also schlechter als bei einem Benziner über die gesamte Betriebsdauer (8 bis 10 Jahre gerechnet). Eine Verbesserung steht vorerst auch nicht an, weil Tesla und Panasonic in ihrem eigens gebauten Werk in Nevada erst an Pufferspeicherbatterien für Haushalte arbeiten (wurde als Absatzbereich mit Panasonic so ausgehandelt, weil man allein im E Mobiltätsbereich zu geringe Absatzmärkte sieht) und je nach Batteriestandard kann sich der Preis eines solchen Autos vervielfachen, zu den ganzen Spielereien die Tesla noch so ins Auto verbaut (da kann ein S oder X auch schnell mal 180T kosten), die aber auch das Gesamtgewicht hochtreiben und zu lasten der Gesamtlaufleistung gehen.

In starken Windlastzeiten müssen Betreiber von Windrädern (Windmill-Windenergie) abschalten, weil sie sonst das Netz überlasten, es fehlt an den notwenigen Pufferspeichern, da wäre es sicher sinnvoll wenn mehr am Netz hängen und ihre E Autos laden, dazu fehlt aber die Versorgungsinfrastruktur. Da ist die Idee eines Pufferspeichers für Haushalte keine schlechte Umsetzung, kostet den einzelnen aber zusätzlich Geld und macht nur Sinn wenn man so ein Auto betreibt.

In einer Studie die ich begleiten durfte, konnte in einer Eigenheimsiedlung von 40 Häusern nur einer oder max zwei sein Auto laden. Die E Mobilität wurde bei Projektierung, Auslegung und Bau der Versorgungsnetze nicht berücksichtigt (was ja völlig normal war). Die Kosten dafür werden auf jeden Fall auf die Strompreise umgelegt.

Telsa mag da sein eigenes Versorgungsnetz aufbauen und technologisch auch weiter sein, nur hilft das der Umwelt bisher überhaupt nicht. Was sie wirklich einspeisen sagen sie niemandem und nur erneuerbare Engerien ist absolut unmöglich. Letztlich geht es für das Unternehmen um Gewinn in einem neuen Markt, also um Monopole mit dem Alleinstellungsmerkmal Tesla. Das man dort besonders auf die globale Umwelt Rücksicht nimmt,  ist stark anzuzweifeln. Ökologische Fragen werden bei der Finanzierung meist zurückgestellt und für den Großteil bleibt Tesla einfach unerschwinglich. Mit den Fahrzeugen die die im deutschen Markt verkaufen, ändert man keine Umweltprobleme. Das ist hohles Marketing.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

Von Quellen hältst du auch nichts oder?

Und wer ein SUV fährt, der fährt generell nicht sondern klimafreundlich, egal ob E oder Verbrenner.


----------



## eclipso (27. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Von Quellen hältst du auch nichts oder?
> 
> Und wer ein SUV fährt, der fährt generell nicht sondern klimafreundlich, egal ob E oder Verbrenner.


Und wo sind deine Quellen? Selbst ein i3 ist eine Umweltschleuder. Wenn Tesla technologisch soweit vorne ist, wie sieht der Batteriestandard denn erst bei anderen E Autobauern aus bzgl. der CO² Belastung?

Du meinst ich verlinke dir igrendeinen Content von YT Influencern die Werbegelder kassieren und auf Abos+Clicks hoffen? Ja bestimmt, für mich ist das Verblödung pur!


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

Ich hab logisch argumentiert, du hast explizit was von Defekten am Akku wegen der Rückgewinnung von Bremsenergie und dafür hätte ich gerne eine Quelle.


----------



## eclipso (27. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab logisch argumentiert, du hast explizit was von Defekten am Akku wegen der Rückgewinnung von Bremsenergie und dafür hätte ich gerne eine Quelle.


ADAC haelt Tesla-Bremsen fuer sicher - FOCUS Online

Man schaltet also schon seit 2013 um, von Rekuperation auf Bremse um Beschädigungen bei zu hoher Hitzeentwicklung zu vermeiden.

U.S. will look at sudden acceleration complaints involving 500,000 Tesla vehicles - Reuters

Das letzte kommt übrigens von Teslafahrern, die in einer aktuellen Pedition gegen Tesla vorgehen. Modell 3 ist auch betroffen.

Man gerät also wie bisher, wegen technischer Mängel immer wieder in die Schlagzeilen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Es geht in diesem Threat übrigens nur um den technischen Vorsprung des Rechners von Tesla ....
Aber gut, lassen wir das, Emotionen  müssen raus


----------



## eclipso (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Threat übrigens nur um den technischen Vorsprung des Rechners von Tesla ....
> Aber gut, lassen wir das, Emotionen  müssen raus


Das kannst du ja gerne den ganzen Modell 3 Käufern erklären die gerade verunfallt sind. Ich bin gespannt was die dir antworten.

Wenn du für Tesla Werbung machen willst, geht das auch anders zumal hier lt. Regelwerk nicht gestattet.

Falls es dich interessiert kannst du dich gerne mit der Ermittlung statischer Cluster und der selektiven Unterteilung in Nutzlastgebieten beschäftigen, was die Elektro-Energiebedarfskonzentration angeht, Stadt-/Landanalyse. Anscheinend ist dir das völlig egal, was auch immer du in Gremien entscheidest oder mitträgst. Man nennt das auch FREM, als regionales Energiesystemmodell. Dabei werden energetische, soziodemographische und infrastrukturelle Parameter bei der Netzauslastung berücksichtig, was bedeutet das man die CO² Belastung zwar mit Elektromobilität aus den Städten raushält, sie aber nach derzeitigem technischen Stand konzentriert dort trotzdem erzeugt, sogar verdoppelt und dies zu Lasten anderer geht.

Vielleicht ist das ja weniger emotional, von wegen Egoismus und so.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

Gut eclipso der Focus Artikel gibt dir zwar recht, aber mein Gott da geht es darum, wenn du nen ganzen Berg runter heizt. Ist aber auch nicht unlösbar, braucht man halt mehr Widerstände. 
Wird im Stadtverkehr wo uns die ganzen Partikel am meisten stören eher nicht passieren.


----------



## eclipso (27. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wird im Stadtverkehr wo uns die ganzen Partikel am meisten stören eher nicht passieren.


Ich will damit nur aufzeigen, dass jedes System an Mangel leiden kann und seine Vor-  und Nachteile hat.

Der Hinweis zum Energiesystemmodell ist eigentlich auch tiefgründiger, siehe Land/Stadt Verteilung. Klar, in der Stadt senkst du die NO² und CO² Emissionen, du erzeugst sie aber woanders, weil der Bedarf gemessen in Energieclustern wie am Beispiel von München, deutlich ansteigt, siehe da fahren dort die meisten E-Autos.

Ich bin der Meinung wer fahren will, soll den Dreck schlucken den er dabei erzeugt, dann bleibt das Auto auch mal stehen. Messungen in innerstädtischen Bereichen wie in München ergaben, dass die Emissionsbelastungen durch den Verkehr mit Verbrennungsmotoren abgenommen haben, der Energieverbrauch aber jetzt genau dort fast doppelt so hoch ausfällt. Aber dort wo jetzt gar nicht gemessen wird, die Emissionen bei der Energieerzeugung, die dafür benötigt wird deutlich ansteigen. Nämlich ausserstädtisch.

Da ein höherer  oder nochmals gesteigerter Energieverbrauch auch höhere Emissionen erzeugt, werden sie einfach ausserhalb von Städten erzeugt, somit hat sich unser Problem auch beim CO² Ausstoss nur verlagert. Und was hat jetzt derjenige auf dem Land davon? Man geht hier einfach über Leichen, um schnell einen Umbruch zu erreichen, weil es eben dort wo die benötigte Energie erzeugt wird, weniger betrifft. Das hat mit globalem Umweltschutz rein gar nichts zu tun. Die Folgen für die Umwelt sind sogar drastischer, weil sie der Großteil gar nicht mehr sieht und am eigenen Leibe spürt.

Genau daher habe ich geschrieben, dass wir Mobilität grundlegend überdenken müssen, einfach mit einem E Auto weiter machen wie bisher geht genauso schief. Es kostet zur Zeit neben der Produktion und dem Betrieb von Verbrennungsmotoren sogar deutlich mehr CO² als bisher, was die Bilanz klar verschlechtert, dem Großteil der Bevölkerung aber was völlig anderes erklärt wird. Aber traue keiner Statistik die du nichts selbst verfälscht hast, wenn sie nicht deinen Interessen entspricht.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Februar 2020)

@eclipso
Es gibt und gab nie ein Model X mit 85er Akku  Es gab ganz kurz 60er (das waren softwarelimitierte 75er), dann 75er (so einen haben wir), 90er und jetzt 100er. 

Und ja, wenn der Akku wirklich voll geladen ist is Essig mit Rekuperation. Genauso wenn er zu kalt ist. Dann musst auch auf die normale Bremse umsteigen. Der Fall dass er aber beim los fahren auf 100% ist und du gleich danach volle Reku brauchst... eher selten. Zumal man ja im Alltag nicht weiter laden soll als 90%. Batterie füllen und dann stehen lassen tut keiner gut.
Aber du hast schon recht, das Zeug muss günstiger werden. Und zwar noch deutlich. Okay, Tesla ist günstiger geworden, ein Performance-Modell hat als ich bestellt hab noch 170.000CHF gekostet für die unter 3 Sekunden auf 100 Variante. Inzwischen bekommst die für 112.000CHF, während mein normaler 100D schon 120.000CHF gekostet hat. Der ist jetzt auch schon 30k günstiger geworden 

Aber weil wir grad bei Innovationen und Vorsprung waren, und es ja eigentlich mehr darum geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo bekomme ich zusätzlich zum HEPA-Filter und Aktivkohlefilter noch sowas? In den aktuellen Zeiten weiss ich jetzt wozu das gut ist


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider bestätigt die map nur, was ich bisher denke. Zudem kann ich hier (vor ort) nichtmal einen tesla-charger sehen, weil keiner da ist.
> Wenn ich einen tesla fahren würde, müßte ich jedenfalls min 40km fahren, um wenigstens an einen langsamen charger zu kommen. Die nächsten super-charger wären dann in nossen, weimar oder leipzig. Das sind jeweils über 100 km nur um etwas in den akku zu bekommen. Dazu muß die säule dann auch frei sein und das ist einfach nur inakzeptabel. Da komme ich noch besser mit einem ID3, den ich dann vieleicht bei meiner vw-werkstatt laden kann.
> Und weite strecken mit einem tesla? Ich mache gerne 1-tages touren zu diversen rallyes bzw enduro-veranstaltungen. Die einfache strecke kann dabei auch mal 450km betragen, auf der hin fahrt ist zeit gerne mal knapp und dann steht da mitten in der pampa kein charger herum. Ich  hab halt keine lust frühs um 5 statt um 6 uhr los zu fahren, nur weil ich zwischen drin noch laden muß und langsamer unterwegs bin.
> Mit einem diesel plugin-hybrid, der min 150km nach WLTP rein elektrisch schafft, wäre das alles kein problem, aber sowas gibt es nicht und schon garnicht in meiner größe. Der hätte dann auch eine akku-größe, die ich an der heimischen (starkstrom-) dose in einer angemessenen zeit wieder voll bekomme.


Deshalb bin ich ja für einen einheitlichen Standard was die Lademöglichkeit beim E-Auto angeht. Aber solang jeder Hersteller mit seinem eigenen tollen Entwurf ums Eck kommt, wird man das vergessen können. Merkt man ja vorallem in den Städten. 



> Auf der Autobahn  schafft ein Model 3 ca. 300km in der Reichweite bei  130kmh (heißt mitschwimmen). Das Model S  ca. 385km. Das reicht bei mir  nicht mal für eine Strecke und die Charger sind rar gesät im Norden. Wo  ich zu Hause bin gibt es keinen Einzigen, ich müsste knapp 150km fahren  um zu tanken.


Bei Model 3 kann ich nicht mitreden, aber das mit den 385 km beim Model S stimmt defintiv nicht. Bin ich ja schon 450 km gekommen. Und das war nicht nur "mitschwimmen bei 120 km/h" sondern eben auch inkl. Vollgaspasagen. 



> Tesla ist vor allem immer Pleite und von den Amis erwarte ich bezgl. des Umweltschutzes mal gar nichts.


Ich von den deutschen Herstellern nach der Dieselgeschichte auch nicht mehr.  Aber gut, Vertrauen kann man sich ja bekanntlich zurück gewinnen. Mal sehen was da in Zukunft von denen kommt. Würd´s mir wirklich wünschen das sie die Wende schaffen. 



> Mich interessiert daher eher ein Hybrid wie Toyota, der bis zu 80% rein  eletrisch fahren kann und nirgends angeklemmt werden muss. Ich glaube  die CO²Bilanz sieht dort nicht viel schlechter aus.


Aber auch mit einem Hybrid kann man das ganze nicht gerade biegen. Und solange beim Wasserstoffauto die Gewinnung von Wasserstoff so extrem energieaufwändig ist, wird da nicht viel passieren. 



> Das mit einem Diesel Hybrid verstehe ich auch nicht, der hat deutlich  mehr Kraft (Batteriegewicht) und der Motor ist sparsamer bei kleinerem  Hubraum. K.A. warum darauf keiner setzt.


Das ist relativ einfach. Ein Diesel-Hybrid erfordert um einiges mehr an Technik. Dadurch steigt auch der Preis. Gerade die Abgasnachbehandlung ist nicht gerade günstig. Und solange sich die Benziner weiterhin so gut verkaufen, wird kein Hersteller auf einen Diesel-Hybrid setzen. Hier geht´s wie immer um´s Geld.

Aber ich stimme dir zu. Ein Diesel-Hybrid wäre gerade im LKW-Verkehr durchaus sinnvoll. Man würde eine Menge Kraftstoff spraren, und das Turboloch wäre dank E-Motor auch Geschichte. Der meiste Kraftstoff wird beim Diesel sowieso beim anfahren verbraucht, da wäre der E-Motor wirklich perfekt dafür geeignet. 



> Ich habe zuvor schon geschrieben, den Deutschen interssiert nur was von  persönlichem Interesse ist, vor seiner Haustür passiert, der Rest ist  ihm egal, wie man in diesem Thread wunderbar verfolgen kann. Dabei  spielt Marketing eine wesentliche Rolle, nicht die Realität. Vor allem  muss Umweltschutz bezahlbar sein und bleiben, weil ein Umbruch sonst  nicht stattfinden kann. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle  überdurchschnittliche Einkommen. Seht euch einfach mal an was der  Großteil wirklich verdient, wenn man PKWs 10 Jahre und mehr fährt, und  was die Dinger kosten.


Ich kann hier sicherlich nicht für alle sprechen, aber ich denke zu urteilst viel zu hart in diesem Fall. Klar gibt es durchaus Menschen die nicht über den Tellerrand hinaus denken. Aber es gibt eben auch viele die weiter denken. Du siehst es doch in diesem Thread. Auch wenn die Meinungen klar auseinander gehen, haben wir trotzdem eine durchaus interessante Diskussionsbasis. Mich persönlich interessiert das Marketing überhaupt nicht. Sondern ich kaufe das, was zu meinen Anforderungen eben am besten passt. Das mach ich nicht nur beim PC so, sondern im Allgemeinen. Nur weil jemand von Tesla angetan ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das er alle anderen Antriebsarten verteufelt. 
Ich fahr selber nen Diesel und eines meiner Lieblingsautos ist der Nissan GT-R.  Du siehst, man sollte nicht voreilig alle über einen Kamm scheren. Das Umweltschutz bezahlbar sein muss, sollte völlig klar sein. Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, das niemand gezwungen wird sein komplettes Gehalt für Umweltschutzmaßnahmen auszugeben. Jeder trägt den Teil dazu bei, den er eben bereit ist dazuzugeben. Die einen können sich mehr leisten und die anderen eben weniger. Daher ist hier vorallem der Staat gefordert. Wir verblasen in diesem Land Milliarden von € für eine Menge Bullshit. Siehe Schwarzbuch.

Wenn man davon nur einen Teil hernehmen würde, um den kleinen Bürger beim Umweltschutz finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen, dann wäre schon mal viel gewonnen. 



> Elektromobilität soll die Welt retten, der kleine Mann solls bezahlen,  was ist mit den Industrien? Fliegt nicht mehr, macht Urlaub zu Hause vor  der Haustür, wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang! Will hier jemand wissen  wieviel ein Flieger von Hamburg nach München pro Kopf verbraucht, wenn  er voll besetzt ist, oder in die Türkei? Oder wieviel ein Kreuzfahrer  verbraucht, wenn er nur im Hafen abgelegt? Ich kanns gerne schreiben,  die Umweltbelastung beim Startvorgang des Schiffsmotors ist so hoch, wie  10.000 alte TDI von VW erzeugt haben im ganzen Jahr und ihr kommt hier  mit Bremsen?


Du sprichst genau die richtigen Punkte an!  Genau hier MUSS was passieren. Alternative Antriebsarten für Züge, Flugzeuge und Schiffe müssen her. 
Ich stimm dir völlig zu, hier muss dringend gehandelt werden. Einen gewissen Teil sind wir als Bürger aber eben auch selber schuld. Diese Geiz ist Geil Mentalität hat unterbewusst viel Schaden angerichtet, und jetzt bekommt man das Ergebnis davon serviert. Siehe Lebensmittel, Heizung etc. 



> Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht ansprechen, aber es gibt Studien in denen  den Telsa Batterien von Panasonic 20t CO² bei der Herstellung  angelastet werden. Da Tesla ja nun ein Werk in D baut, wurde das durch  eine deutsche Studie wiederlegt und errechnt, das es 150-200kg pro 1kwh  sind.


Hast du einen Link zur Quelle? Würde mich echt interessieren. 



> Am Besten wäre Photovoltaik.


Absolut. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja bereits. Dazu muss PV-Technologie viel mehr gefördert werden in Deutschland. Wir waren hier wirklich mal weit vorn, hat die Regierung aber nicht interessiert. Das Ergebnis sehen wir ja heute. 



> Ich hab auch keine Lust das immer durchzukauen und mich dann hier als Umweltverschmutzer hinstellen zu lassen.


Dann bin ich durch meinen Diesel auch automatisch einer.  Ist doch absolut in Ordnung das du eine andere Meinung hast. 



> Zum Thema E-Fahrzeug habe ich zwei Seminare (EVU Netzausbau/Planung und BFE) besucht und mir dann wieder einen Diesel gekauft.


Ich hab auch lang hin und her überlegt. Aber durch die PV-Anlage auf dem Dach, dem Supercharger-Netzwerk und der Möglichkeit mein Auto in der Arbeit für Lau zu laden, hab ich mich für einen Tesla als nächstes Auto entschieden. 

@ INU


> Der Cobaltanteil in den Kathoden der verwendeten Li-Ionen-Zellen  wurde auf 2,8 Prozent reduziert. Als Stand der Technik wurde 2018 etwa 8  Prozent angegeben, bei vielen Herstellern sogar darüber. Für die  kommende Zellgeneration will Tesla gar kein Cobalt mehr für seine Zellen  nutzen.


Schon gesehen? *Klick* Klingt spannend.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wer ein SUV fährt, der fährt generell nicht sondern klimafreundlich, egal ob E oder Verbrenner.


 Meine Umweltsau (Tiguan) hat mich gestern bei 12% Steigung sicher den Berg hinaufbefördert.
Das hat 1-2 Stunden Warten auf den Winterdienst erspart.

Und rückenfreundlich ist der auch.

Es wäre schön, wenn man mal das Schubladendenken einschränken würde.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Februar 2020)

Das ist halt der Fall von dem einem Tag im Jahr, wo so ein Fahrzeug dem Verwendungszweck angemessen ist 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich gönn dir den Tiguan


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2020)

Ich frag mich dann immer warum nicht alle einen Kleintransporter fahren, ich meine einmal im Jahr braucht man das auch.

Nein, diese Argumentation ist einfach lachhaft. Was man selten braucht das leiht man sich einfach.


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2020)

Inwiefern schädigt denn ein Tiguan die Umwelt mehr als ein Passat oder eine C-Klasse? Weil er als "SUV" eingestuft wird und kein normaler Kombi ist?


----------



## INU.ID (28. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBqNS0nQzPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seine Homepage:Volker Quaschning: Erneuerbare Energien und Klimaschutz

Wer ist Volker Quaschning überhaupt?


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Inwiefern schädigt denn ein Tiguan die Umwelt mehr als ein Passat oder eine C-Klasse? Weil er als "SUV" eingestuft wird und kein normaler Kombi ist?


Der SUV ist halt das Sinnbild für alle unnötig großen, unförmigen und viel Sprit schluckenden Autos.

Natürlich gehören Sportwagen noch mehr dazu, aber die werden weniger gefahren.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich frag mich dann immer warum nicht alle einen Kleintransporter fahren, ich meine einmal im Jahr braucht man das auch.
> 
> Nein, diese Argumentation ist einfach lachhaft. Was man selten braucht das leiht man sich einfach.



Und wenn es mal einen Winter jeden dritten Tag glatt ist, freut sich der Autovermieter...
Man kann nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren. Für manch einen ist ein SUV ein echter Vorteil, andere fahren ihn vielleicht, weils Mode oder schick ist. Oder um das Ego zu befriedigen.
Natürlich ist es unnötig, damit 3 km zur Arbeit zu fahren. Das ist es aber mit jedem anderen Auto auch.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2020)

Lebst du in den Alpen, mitten im Wald oder was? Wenn ja gibt es dafür bessere Wagen als SUVs, wenn nein machst du dir zu viele Sorgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich frag mich dann immer warum nicht alle einen Kleintransporter fahren, ich meine einmal im Jahr braucht man das auch.
> 
> Nein, diese Argumentation ist einfach lachhaft. Was man selten braucht das leiht man sich einfach.


 Den Kleintransporter hab ich mir vor zwei Jahren schon geliehen beim Umzug, ätsch!

Und da bei mir öfter mal so weißes Zeug auf der Straße liegt, und ich nicht im Sandmeer wohne (Grüße an die Küste) brauch den Allradantrieb eben öfters.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Und warum keinen richtigen Geländewagen?


----------



## keinnick (29. Februar 2020)

Weil es ein SUV auch tut? Sag doch einfach, dass es Dir gar nicht um die "Umwelt" geht, sondern dass Dich SUVs einfach stören.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt SUVs sind nur das Aushängeschild für das was ich nicht mag.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn du ne heimische Starkstromdose hast stellt sich das Problem der nicht vorhandenen Charger im 250km Umkreis erst gar nicht...  Und günstiger is es auch noch


Also wenn, dann müßte ich erstmal eine konventionelle starkstrom-dose her bauen lassen. Das vorhandene 4-pol ding aus guß (noch aus DDR-zeiten) wird es nicht tun. Allerdings würde ich besser kommen, wenn ich erstmal in eine größere solar-anlage plus speicher investiere. Bei 30 cent + pro kwh macht elektrisch fahren, und dessen nachteile in kauf nehmen, nur wenig sinn. 
Dazu ist das reichweiten-problem so nicht gelöst.


> Wenn das bei VW mit der Software so weiter geht wird das 2021 bis die ersten ID.3 die dann ein Jahr rum gestanden haben an die Kunden gehen....


Darüber brauchst du dir eher keine gedanken zu machen. 
Allerdings finde ich es erstaunlich, wie schnell VW die elektro-plattform aus dem boden gestampft hat. Da hat tesla aber bedeutend länger gebraucht. (und hätte ohne deutsche zulieferer vermutlich immer noch kein auto auf der straße )


> Ist das eigentlich typisch deutsch, dass man immer nach Gründen sucht warum etwas Neues nicht klappen kann und man es deswegen besser gleich sein lässt? Einfach mal machen, hab ich auch getan, vom starken Verbrenner über den Plugin zum BEV. Und klappt seit über 40.000km ohne das geringste Problem. War schon in Schweden, Dänemark, Norwegen, Polen, Frankreich, Holland, Luxemburg, Deutschland, Frankreich, Österreich, Italien.... nie ein wirkliches Problem oder kein Strom...


Hier gibt es eher die einsicht, das nicht gleich alle auf einmal wechseln können und es will sich auch nicht jeder den umstand mit den ständigen umwegen (laden) und der unsicherheit bei staus an tun. 


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich ja für einen einheitlichen Standard was die Lademöglichkeit beim E-Auto angeht. Aber solang jeder Hersteller mit seinem eigenen tollen Entwurf ums Eck kommt, wird man das vergessen können. Merkt man ja vorallem in den Städten.


Ich denke ionity wird sich auf dauer durch setzen. Sind da nicht sogar die deutschen autobauer dran beteiligt?
Ansonsten stehen hier ja haufenweise 22kw-lader herum, die doch bestimmt auf einem normalen starkstrom-anschluß basieren. Das problem am anfang war ja auch eher das bezahlen, da 1000 und ein anbieter.



> Aber auch mit einem Hybrid kann man das ganze nicht gerade biegen. Und solange beim Wasserstoffauto die Gewinnung von Wasserstoff so extrem energieaufwändig ist, wird da nicht viel passieren.


Erstmal kann man das "abfall-produkt" wasserstoff verwenden und bis mehr gebraucht wird werden wohl algen diesen herstellen


> Das ist relativ einfach. Ein Diesel-Hybrid erfordert um einiges mehr an Technik. Dadurch steigt auch der Preis. Gerade die Abgasnachbehandlung ist nicht gerade günstig. Und solange sich die Benziner weiterhin so gut verkaufen, wird kein Hersteller auf einen Diesel-Hybrid setzen. Hier geht´s wie immer um´s Geld.


Also z.b. bei einem 40k € caddy macht es das kraut jetzt sicherlich auch nicht fett. Dann gibt es die halt nur als allrad (vorne diesel hinten elektrisch-> kannste vieleicht gleich teile aus der e-plattform nehmen) und den mehr-preis bekommst du über die förderung und den minder-verbrauch wieder rein.
Die alternative wäre noch einfach einen mild-hybrid mit mehr batterie und stromanschluß auszurüsten. Die teile sind ja alle schon da und man muß es auch nicht komplizierter machen als es ist.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und da bei mir öfter mal so weißes Zeug auf der Straße liegt, und ich nicht im Sandmeer wohne (Grüße an die Küste) brauch den Allradantrieb eben öfters.


Naja, also thüringen ist jetzt auch kein alpen-land. Allerdings hat der allrad fahrdynamische vorteile, die ich nicht mehr so recht missen will. (vortrieb auf schotter, kurvenstabilität, ich kann parken wo kein anderer hin kommt usw. )


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und warum keinen richtigen Geländewagen?


Weil bei uns die Straßen zwar löchrig sind, aber nicht aus Matschwegen bestehen.
Du darfst Deinen Öko-Frust gern an mir auslassen.
Ich werde meinen PKW dadurch nicht ändern.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte niemanden seinen SUV verbieten, ich möchte nur dafür sorgen, dass es entsprechend teuer wird sowas zu besitzen.

Ich bin dabei selbst kein Schweinepriester und besitze kein Auto, bin das letzte mal 2018 geflogen (dienstlich) und sonst einfach nur per Bahn unterwegs.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei selbst kein Schweinepriester und besitze kein Auto, bin das letzte mal 2018 geflogen (dienstlich) und sonst einfach nur per Bahn unterwegs.


 Du hast halt einen Beruf zum Ausruhen.
Ich muß öfter mal richtig arbeiten und Termine einhalten. 

Bahnfahren geht da gar nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast halt einen Beruf zum Ausruhen.
> Ich muß öfter mal richtig arbeiten und Termine einhalten.
> 
> Bahnfahren geht da gar nicht.



Richtig arbeiten und Termine einhalten muss nicht mit dem Auto erledigt werden, wir sind nicht mehr in den 80ern wo vieles nur bei persönlichen Treffen ging


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Februar 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.. ich habe da im Netz was gefunden. Ob es echt ist weiss ich nicht, hab es auch falls gewünscht in Englisch. Aber so wie sich das liest ist es durchaus echt. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie Leitfäden in deutschen Firmen und Herstellern/Händler aussehen. 
Aber wenn das echt ist dann zeigt das schon wie anders dort gearbeitet wird. Und man weiss von Anfang an woran man ist. Auch hier sieht man dass die anders sind.. und es denen egal ist was andere denken oder für nicht möglich halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne leider ausser den Leuten in den Servicecentern niemanden der bei Tesla arbeitet und darüber reden würde...

Das hier ein Auszug aus dem PDF oben:



> Wir sind ein High-Tech-Unternehmen, anders als jedes andere High-Tech-Unternehmen. Wir sind ein Autokonzern, anders als jeder andere Autokonzern.
> 
> Wir sind anders und wir mögen es so. Wenn wir anders sind, können wir das tun, was niemand sonst tut; das tun, was andere uns sagen, dass es unmöglich ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (29. Februar 2020)

Das ist ja mal interessant. Vom Inhalt her passt es gut zu Tesla. Zumindest würde ich die Leute dort so einschätzen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast halt einen Beruf zum Ausruhen.
> Ich muß öfter mal richtig arbeiten und Termine einhalten.
> 
> Bahnfahren geht da gar nicht.


Ach dann hab ich mir eingebildet, dass ich durch ganz Deutschland geschickt wurde oder ich hab einen Arbeitgeber der kein eigenes Auto verlangt und plant, dass man mit der Bahn fährt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach dann hab ich mir eingebildet, dass ich durch ganz Deutschland geschickt wurde .


Ganz Deutschland?
Wohl kaum.
Da gibt es Orte, da fährt im Umkreis von 20km und mehr keine Bahn.
Ich brauche selber einen Bus, der zur nächsten Bahnhaltestelle fährt in 40min, da die DB die Bahnstrecke zum Wanderweg umgebaut hat.

Am anderen Ende hing da das größte Scheinwerferwerk Europas von Bosch dran.
Seitdem karren die regelmäßig die über 1 Million Scheinwerfer pro Jahr mit LKWs durch unseren Ort.
Ich war da mal als Computer-Ing. angestellt, als es noch FER hieß.

Die Gullydeckel sind prima Federkiller.
Durch den ständigen Eindruck durch den Verkehr sinken die immer tiefer bei den 42-Tonnern.

Wenn man dann in der Kreisstadt angekommen ist, darf man auf die Regionalbahn warten, die Dich dann zur ICE-Haltestelle nach zweimaligem Umsteigen befördert.

Da braucht man für 50km Entfernung mal gut 2h.
Und das bei der Pünktlichkeit der Bahn.

Das kann ich mir bei den Kunden nicht leisten.


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Richtig arbeiten und Termine einhalten muss nicht mit dem Auto erledigt werden, wir sind nicht mehr in den 80ern wo vieles nur bei persönlichen Treffen ging


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Skype-Konferenzen und Home Office würden nicht bei allen Berufstätigen funktionieren. Soll ja durchaus Berufsgruppen geben, die ihren Hintern nicht tagtäglich auf einen Bürostuhl parken können.


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ganz Deutschland?
> Wohl kaum.
> Da gibt es Orte, da fährt im Umkreis von 20km und mehr keine Bahn.


Und dann gibt es Alternativen dazu, ich musste auch in Städte ohne Bahnhof.


----------



## onlygaming (1. März 2020)

Zur Überschrift: 

Ja mag sein, ich habe jedoch kein Zweifel das dieser Vorsprung sehr schnell schrumpfen wird, wenn man sich mal anschaut wie groß VW / Toyota sind und wie groß Tesla ist  Das Entwicklungsbudget ist schon ein ganz anderes. Warten wir mal ab was BMW mit den i Next Autos auf den Markt bringen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

Wir werden sehen, für mich ist Tesla eine Art Apple.


----------



## onlygaming (1. März 2020)

Ja sie haben E Mobilität schon stark geprägt allerdings denke ich das sie von den anderen Herstellern irgendwann überholt werden. 

Ich kaufe mir keinen Tesla wenn ich ein gleichwertiges Auto von Porsche haben kann (z.B ein Taycan 2.0).


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

IBM war auch unglaublich viel größer als Apple. Aber an wen denkst du bei Innovationen? An Apple oder IBM?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es Alternativen dazu, ich musste auch in Städte ohne Bahnhof.


Erzähle hier nicht so einen Unsinn.
Das geht einfach nicht mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln weit weg von den Verkehrszentren.


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Zur Überschrift:
> 
> Ja mag sein, ich habe jedoch kein Zweifel das dieser Vorsprung sehr schnell schrumpfen wird, wenn man sich mal anschaut wie groß VW / Toyota sind und wie groß Tesla ist  Das Entwicklungsbudget ist schon ein ganz anderes. Warten wir mal ab was BMW mit den i Next Autos auf den Markt bringen wird.



Natürlich haben die "Alten" ein ganz anderes Budget, nur bringt sowas auf kurze Sicht nix, wenn man Dinge wie Erfahrung nicht so einfach kaufen kann. Um das noch mal klar zumachen: Tesla hat sich seinen eigenen Custom-Chip entwickelt und gebaut, basierend auf den Erfahrungen, die man u.a. mit dem Vorgänger (mit Nvidia-Hardware) und der ganzen Tesla-Flotte gesammelt hat.

Der eine (Haupt!) Faktor ist also die Entwicklung einer für seine Fahrzeuge (Art und Anzahl der Sensoren, Art und Menge der Daten, usw) passenden Technik, der zweite Faktor die dazu maßgeschneiderte Software (bzw. hier war es ja andersherum, die Hardware wurde auf die Software maßgeschneidert), und der letzte und mMn entscheidenste Faktor ist das Sammeln von Praxis-Erfahrungen.

Und hier lag und liegt Tesla meilenweit vor allen Konkurrenten, weil nun mal alles aus der Kette nicht nur aus einer Hand kommt, sondern Tesla darüber hinaus auch noch die größte Flotte auf der Straße hat. Und eine "künstliche Intelligenz" braucht dieses "Big-Data", denn für kleine Fortschritte benötigt man schon enorme Datenmengen.

Also ja, der Abstand wird in dem Bereich ganz sicher immer kleiner werden, aber in welchem Ausmaß hängt zu allerletzt davon ab wieviel Geld man investiert. Denn wenn man keine Erfahrung hat, kann man auch 100 Milliarden in den Sand setzen. Und wenn man nur ein Zehntel so viele Autos (mit der entsprechenden "K.I. Technik") wie die Konkurrenz auf der Straße hat, dann kann die Technik auch nur in dem Maße lernen.

Und wie ich schon sagte, hier wäre eine Kooperation von mehreren Autobauern für alle Beteiligten zielführend(er). Denn wenn sich zb. Volkswagen, Audi, Mercedes und BMW (usw) zu einer Zusammenarbeit entschließen, und ein mehr oder weniger einheitliches System entwickeln, dann könnten sie nicht nur ihr Know-How und ihr Budget auf einen Haufen werfen. Es addiert sich dann ja auch ihre Flotte, und damit die auf der Straße gesammelte Praxiserfahrung bzgl. Analyse und (auch automatisierter) Auswertung der gesammelten Praxisdaten. Die "Maschine" lernt bei so einer Kooperation natürlich sehr viel schneller.

Daher kann es im schlimmsten Fall durchaus sein, dass der Vorsprung den Tesla diesbezüglich heute hat (mal egal wie viele Jahre es wirklich sind), zukünftig sogar noch weiter anwächst. Hier mal die aktuellen Zahlen von letztem Jahr:


> *Tesla an der Spitze*
> 
> Betrachtet man die Hersteller, dann liegt *Tesla mit über 875.000 Elektro-Pkw bei den kumulierten Neuzulassungen vorne*.  Auf den Plätzen zwei und drei folgen die chinesischen Hersteller BYD  mit rund 737.000 und BAIC mit 480.000 Neuzulassungen. Auf den *Plätzen fünf und sechs *liegen zwei deutsche Konzerne: *BMW (398.000) und Volkswagen (351.000)*.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Deutscher Markt entwickelt sich positiv: Zahl der Elektroautos steigt weltweit von 5,6 auf 7,9 Millionen | Elektronik automotive

Sieht für unsere deutschen Autobauer noch nicht so wirklich gut aus. Nicht vergessen, die Nummer 1 ist ein Autobauer, der sein erstes Auto erst vor ca. 13 Jahren auf den Markt gebracht hat. Und *eigentlich* ist ein Model S von 2012 selbst heute, 8 Jahre später, immer noch "besser" (große Reichweite, Sportwagen Power, superschnelles Laden, viel Platz) als fast alles was die Konkurrenz an rein elektrisch angetriebenen Autos anzubieten hat. Mindestens aber gibt es bis 2018/2019 kein Konkurrenz-Fahrzeug von den deutschen Autobauern (die quasi ewig führend waren), was dieses "alte" Elektroauto in den primären Eigenschaften deutlich schlägt.



> *Tesla vor den Chinesen, BMW und VW*
> 
> Bei  den Elektroautomarken liegt Tesla sowohl bei den Neuzulassungen seit  2010 als auch bei den Neuzulassungen im vergangenen Jahr klar vorn. Hier  wertete das ZSW die 18 wichtigsten Märkte aus, die vergangenes Jahr 95  Prozent des Marktes darstellten. Bei den Neuzulassungen des vergangenen  Jahres kommt
> 
> ...


Quelle: Elektroautos: Vollbremsung bei Elektro-Wachstum in USA und China - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2020)

> Ich kaufe mir keinen Tesla wenn ich ein gleichwertiges Auto von Porsche haben kann (z.B ein Taycan 2.0).


Und ich kauf mir kein Porsche wenn ich ein gleichwertiges Auto von Tesla haben kann. Kurz gesagt: Geschmackssache. (Ist jetzt kein Rant gegen Porsche, aber der einzige Porsche der mir gefällt, ist der 918 Spyder.)

Für Leute die einen Sportwagen suchen, sicher eine gute Wahl. Für alle die eine Limousine suchen eher weniger. Auch der Preis spielt da eine große Rolle.



> IBM war auch unglaublich viel größer als Apple. Aber an wen denkst du bei Innovationen? An Apple oder IBM?


Kommt auf die Innovation an bzw. für welche Zielgruppe diese gedacht sein soll. Bei Quantencomputer geht die Runde klar an IBM.


----------



## cryon1c (1. März 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Skype-Konferenzen und Home Office würden nicht bei allen Berufstätigen funktionieren. Soll ja durchaus Berufsgruppen geben, die ihren Hintern nicht tagtäglich auf einen Bürostuhl parken können.



Ja und wenn sie kein Firmenfahrzeug fahren und etwas transportieren im besagten Fahrzeug, gibt es die Bahn und ÖPNV und viele andere Sachen die man nutzen kann. Auto sollte bei der aktuellen Situation nicht die erste Wahl sein wenn Alternativen existieren (und sie existieren überall bis auf die tiefste Pampa die keine nennenswerten Zahlen beitragen kann).


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. März 2020)

Hoffen wir das Beste.

Die deutsche Industrie hat ja schon ganz andere Entwicklungen (mit Hilfe der Bürokratie?) erstickt (Vetter-Kessel, Elsbett-Motor, ...).


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2020)

> Auto sollte bei der aktuellen Situation nicht die erste Wahl sein wenn  Alternativen existieren (und sie existieren überall bis auf die tiefste  Pampa die keine nennenswerten Zahlen beitragen kann).


Im Grunde hast du schon Recht, aber es gibt eben viele Ausnahmen wo das nicht funktioniert.
Also wenn bei mir oder meinen Kollegen eine Alert-Benachrichtigung ankommt, dann warte ich sicher nicht auf die Bahn oder den Bus sondern setze mich ins Auto und gebe Gas. Kommt sicher gut, ca. 2,5h später zu kommen weil Bahn, Bus und Co. sich wieder mal nicht einig werden konnten, warum sie denn genau heute Verspätung haben oder eben ganz ausfallen. 

Will sagen: Das ist stark von den Berufsgruppen bzw. Tätigkeitsbereichen abhängig. Bei mir macht es keinen Sinn mit Bus oder Bahn zu fahren, weil ich halt einfach mal die dreifache Zeit in die Arbeit brauchen würde. Und was die Zahlen angeht: Dort in der von dir genannten Pampa stehen oftmals KRITIS-Anlagen und Einrichtungen, welche von den meisten bewusst überhaupt nicht wahr genommen werden. (Was widerum auch gut so ist. )


----------



## Rasha (3. März 2020)

Der E-Auto Crap kommt bei mir nicht ins Haus, entweder Verbrennermotor, oder Brennstoffzelle/Wasserstoff. E-Autos sind nicht die Zukunft, das geht in eine ganz andere Richtung, vorallem wenn man die Batteriekapazitäten bedenkt. Ist schon lustig, dass die deutsche Umwelthilfe die Verbrennermotoren quasi zugunsten von Tesla abschaffen und den Konkurrenten quasi schwächen will (Tesla sponsort die Umwelthilfe, ein Schelm wer da Böses bei denkt). Und unsere Politiker springen halt auch noch darauf an, obwohl Deutschland in Punkto Umweltschutz wesentlich besser da steht als China und Japan.  @onlygaming: Die haben auch nur ein altes Konzept aufgegriffen. Das erste E-Auto wurde von einem Franzosen 1881 gebaut, in Deutschland gab es das erste Modell 1888 - letzteres wird als das erste E-Auto mit 4 Rädern angesehen...   Geschichte des Elektroautos – Wikipedia  Ich möchte nicht wissen, was unsere Autobauer da noch in der Hinterhand haben. Aktuell schätze ich da die Forschungen sogar noch weiter fortgeschritten ein, als bei den Asiaten.  Und bzg KI, ja sie sammelt Daten, aber kann sie auch auf unvorhergesehene neue Situationen angemessen reagieren? Ein Mensch kann das intuitiv, die KI noch nicht (zumindest nicht solche, die man so kennt).


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Ein Auto mit Brennstoffzelle ist auch ein E Auto. Das E bezieht sich auf den Antrieb du geistreiches Genie.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2020)

Mhhh, ich stecke da jetzt nicht so im Thema drin aber steckt nicht in dem Wort Brennstoffzelle das Wort Brennstoff drinnen? M. M. n. spricht bzw. unterscheidet man sprachlich auch zwischen E-Auto und Brennstoffzellen Auto aber wie gesagt, habe das nur so in Erinnerung, stecke da nicht so tief im Thema.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (3. März 2020)

> Mhhh, ich stecke da jetzt nicht so im Thema drin aber steckt nicht in dem Wort Brennstoffzelle das Wort Brennstoff drinnen?


Die Kernaussage von Sparanus stimmt schon so. Als Elektrofahrzeuge werden alle Fahrzeuge bezeichnet, die ganz oder  teilweise elektrisch angetrieben werden. Neben den rein elektrisch  angetriebenen Fahrzeugen mit Batterie oder Wasserstoff gilt dies auch für Hybriden. Natürlich unterscheidet man im Detail dann nochmal zwischen Batterieelektrischen Fahrzeugen, Brennstoffzellenfahrzeugen und Hybridfahrzeugen. Verankert ist das ganze im §2 des Elektromobilitätsgesetz von 2015.


----------



## INU.ID (3. März 2020)

Die Sache mit dem Wasserstoff-Antrieb verstehen viele "E-Auto-Gegner" nicht so richtig. Die schimpfen immer über den Elektroantrieb, meinen idR aber mit Wasserstoff-Auto als besserer Alternative ebenfalls ein Transportmittel mit E-Antrieb. Wobei man aber auch sagen muß, man kann Wasserstoff ja auch verbrennen - in einem "Wasserstoffverbrennungsmotor". Im Prinzip einem normalen Verbrenner den man einfach nur mit Wasserstoff statt mit Benzin oder Diesel antreibt.

Wer sagt der Wasserstoffantrieb sei besser als der E-Antrieb, meint also eigentlich nur dass der Wasserstoff (und die dazugehörige Brennstoffzelle) besser als ein Akku, und nicht als ein E-Auto, ist. Denn der Antrieb ist ja bei beiden Konzepten elektrisch.


----------



## Painkiller (3. März 2020)

Der Wasserstoff hat halt im Moment noch ein großes Problem: Der Energieaufwand bei der Produktion von ebendiesen. 
Wenn man das durch erneuerbare Energien lösen könnte, dann wäre das ein gewaltiger Fortschritt!


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Das ist nicht das einzige Problem, das tanken ist auch ein Problem. Nicht für den einzelnen, aber in der Summe schon. 

Nein, die Lösung besteht mMn. aus 3 Teilen:
1. Kleinere und weniger Autos
2. Kurze Strecken mit BEVs
3. Lange Strecken mit Verbrennern/Hybriden und Bio Kraftstoffen (aus Abfällen siehe z.B. Stadtwerke Augsburg)


----------



## Kuhprah (3. März 2020)

Warum Problem? Ist es nicht euer Verkehrsminister der Wasserstof in Afrika produzieren lassen will und dann via Schiff und Pipelines nach Europa fahren?


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2020)

Nee, das war Herr Altmaier, nicht Herr Scheuer. Aber ansonsten hast Du Recht. Er zieht übrigens auch Australien in Erwägung.


----------



## Downsampler (7. März 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für Haushalte gibt es Stasitiken die besagen, dass sich die Anschaffungskosten für Elektro Stand heute in 20 Jahren amortisieren, bin gespannt wie viele ein Auto 20 Jahre fahren, vor allem wer auf den Zug aufspringt? Ob es dabei umweltgerechter und umweltschonender zugeht, ist zu bezweifeln.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Da können die Autos noch so Umweltfreundlich sein. Wenn die bekloppten User alle 3 - 5 Jahre ein Neues haben wollen, bekommt man das mit der Umweltbilanz NIE in den Griff.

In den 1950er bis in die 1990er Jahre war das kein Problem, die Leute hatten andere Prioritäten, könnte man meinen. 

Mittlerweile: Alle wollen SUV fahren und alle 3 Jahre das neueste Modell. Die Hersteller sind mittlerweile auch so drauf, da werden die Fahrzeugkomponenten mit einer 5 Jahre Lebensdauer produziert, danach kann man z. B. das Fahrwerk runderneuern, Bremsen, Sättel usw. gleich mit oder einfach ein neues SUV anschaffen. Kostet ja nix mehr, bei 0,99% Zinssatz.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Da können die Autos noch so Umweltfreundlich sein. Wenn die bekloppten User alle 3 - 5 Jahre ein Neues haben wollen, bekommt man das mit der Umweltbilanz NIE in den Griff.


Aber wenn man regelmäßig neue Autos holt, dann haben die ja immer bessere Umweltstandards?!?

MfG


----------



## Downsampler (7. März 2020)

Was nützt das, wenn der höchste Anteil an Energie, die ein Auto in seiner gesamten Lebensspanne "verbraucht", in der Produktion aufgwendet wird? 

Bei der Elektronik wird es ähnlich sein wie beim Auto.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was nützt das, wenn der höchste Anteil an Energie, die ein Auto in seiner gesamten Lebensspanne "verbraucht", in der Produktion aufgwendet wird?
> 
> Bei der Elektronik wird es ähnlich sein wie beim Auto.



Und wenn dieser Anteil aber zunehmend mehr von regenerativen Energien erzeugt wird, dann verbessert sich die Umweltbilanz deutlich gegenüber dem Verbrenner. Und da geht es eben hin, auch wenn es jetzt sicherlich noch nicht optimal läuft aber da muss man langfristig planen, nicht kurzfristig.

MfG


----------



## Wolfgang75 (8. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mittlerweile: Alle wollen SUV fahren und alle 3 Jahre das neueste Modell. Die Hersteller sind mittlerweile auch so drauf, da werden die Fahrzeugkomponenten mit einer 5 Jahre Lebensdauer produziert, danach kann man z. B. das Fahrwerk runderneuern, Bremsen, Sättel usw. gleich mit oder einfach ein neues SUV anschaffen. Kostet ja nix mehr, bei 0,99% Zinssatz.



Die Verschleissteile oder gar Rost sind bei den neueren Fahrzeugen das kleinste Problem,viele werden nach 10-15 Jahren wegen Elektronikproblemen in die Presse gehen weil es sich mit den  Stundenlöhnen nicht mehr lohnt für tausende € neue Steuergeräte zu kaufen.
Genau dieses Elend wird auch den E-Fahrzeugen blühen.


----------



## cryon1c (8. März 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Die Verschleissteile oder gar Rost sind bei den neueren Fahrzeugen das kleinste Problem,viele werden nach 10-15 Jahren wegen Elektronikproblemen in die Presse gehen weil es sich mit den  Stundenlöhnen nicht mehr lohnt für tausende € neue Steuergeräte zu kaufen.
> Genau dieses Elend wird auch den E-Fahrzeugen blühen.



Nach 15 Jahren will keiner mehr die Dinger, da wird neu gekauft.

Leute kaufen sich alle 2 Jahre ein Smartphone für 1000€ mittlerweile und das juckt die nicht.
Denkste es wird die jucken 15-20k alle 10 Jahre für ein Fahrzeug auszugeben (denn viel mehr kosten die E-Autos dann nicht wenn man nicht gerade das dicke Schlachtschiff haben will oder Supersportler!). 

Wo ist das denn bitte ein Problem?

Egal was für eine Technik im Auto ist, viele Leute ersetzen ihre Fahrzeuge eh bevor sie beim TÜV mehrmals rein müssen, kaum jemand fährt hier die Dinger so weit bis sie wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden sind..
Bei den E-Autos gibt es weniger was kaputt gehen kann und weniger Teile die Wartung brauchen, die Batterie ist zwar massiv und teuer aber es zählt immer noch als ein Bauteil und ist auch so in der Garantie beschrieben. 
Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, die Autonarren in diesem Land werden auch bei E-Autos viel Geld ausgeben und sich darüber freuen


----------



## Kuhprah (8. März 2020)

Und weils grad so schön zum Thema passt... mein Tesla aus 2017 wird Ende 2020 dann fast auf den technischen Stand von 2020 aufgerüstet. Anstatt ein neues Auto zu kaufen rund 2.500€ zahlen und zusätzlich zum bereits bezahlten AP Computer der 3. Generation gibt´s dann die aktuelle Multimediaeinheit ebenfalls noch. Software kommt OTA permanent neu und der einzige Unterschied ist dann noch das Fahrwerk (ich hab nur Höhenverstellung, keine Härteverstellung) und ein modernerer Motor vorne die sie seit Frühjahr 2019 einbauen. Ansonsten ist der Wagen dann wieder so wie die Neuwägen auch. 
Versuch mal bei einem 3 Jahre alten BMW, Mercedes, VW oder Audi die Goodis der letzten 3 Jahre nachzurüsten inkl. Werksgarantie. Die verlangen ja sogar noch fürs Update vom Navi extra Geld... Das ist eher Wegwerfen und Neukaufen. Wenn ein E-Auto gut konstruiert wurde bleibt es deutlich länger im Bestand.


----------



## Downsampler (10. März 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wenn dieser Anteil aber zunehmend mehr von regenerativen Energien erzeugt wird, dann verbessert sich die Umweltbilanz deutlich gegenüber dem Verbrenner. Und da geht es eben hin, auch wenn es jetzt sicherlich noch nicht optimal läuft aber da muss man langfristig planen, nicht kurzfristig.
> 
> MfG



Das ist wurscht. Die Energiebilanz wird bei diesem Konsumverhalten nicht besser werden.

Da müssen andere Konzepte her. Autokarosserien aus Aluminium wie bei Tesla fördern das Ganze nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2020)

> Mittlerweile: Alle wollen SUV fahren und alle 3 Jahre das neueste  Modell. Die Hersteller sind mittlerweile auch so drauf, da werden die  Fahrzeugkomponenten mit einer 5 Jahre Lebensdauer produziert, danach  kann man z. B. das Fahrwerk runderneuern, Bremsen, Sättel usw. gleich  mit oder einfach ein neues SUV anschaffen. Kostet ja nix mehr, bei 0,99%  Zinssatz.





> Leute kaufen sich alle 2 Jahre ein Smartphone für 1000€ mittlerweile und das juckt die nicht.


Von dem Geld, das wir nicht haben, kaufen wir Dinge, die wir nicht brauchen, um Leuten zu imponieren, die wir nicht mögen. Das galt damals schon, und das wird es auch in Zukunft. Statussymbole verändern sich vielleicht mit der Zeit, aber verschwinden werden sie aus den Köpfen der Menschen niemals. 



> Das ist wurscht. Die Energiebilanz wird bei diesem Konsumverhalten nicht besser werden.


Die Energiebilanz kann man nur verändern, wenn man parallel an mehreren Punkten ansetzt. Da muss sowohl die Industrie, der Staat, aber eben auch der Bürger seinen Teil dazu beitragen. Sonst wird das nie was. Aber das bekomm erstmal in die Köpfe der Menschen rein. 



> Da müssen andere Konzepte her.


Zum Beispiel?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Denkste es wird die jucken 15-20k alle 10 Jahre für ein Fahrzeug auszugeben (denn viel mehr kosten die E-Autos dann nicht


Witzbold.
Alles unter 30.000 EUR sieht eh aus, wie vom Leo überrollt und den Rest kann man sich schlicht nicht leisten.

Und sollte man sich mal auf eine (zwei oder drei geht auch) Akkuzellengröße einigen können, wäre auch ein schneller Wechsel an der Tanke möglich.

Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.
Warum nur?


----------



## cryon1c (10. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Witzbold.
> Alles unter 30.000 EUR sieht eh aus, wie vom Leo überrollt und den Rest kann man sich schlicht nicht leisten.
> 
> Und sollte man sich mal auf eine (zwei oder drei geht auch) Akkuzellengröße einigen können, wäre auch ein schneller Wechsel an der Tanke möglich.
> ...



Du, wir haben bislang nicht mal Type C und Thunderbolt unter einen Hut bekommen, auch wenns da Druck gibt 

Da erwartest du kompatible Akkus zwischen Herstellern? Träumer. Tesla ist und bleibt Tesla, wie Apple, die kochen ihre eigene Suppe. Der Rest könnte ja wie Android funktionieren, wird aber nicht.

Und alles unter 30.000€ ist geil, gerade der kleine Renault ist geil. Der Twizy. Richtig geile Kiste für Leute die in der Stadt leben, keine drölftausend Kilo Zuladung brauchen und das Ding gerne wie ein breites Motorrad parken wollen. 

Und das sich keiner sich Autos über 30.000€ leisten kann ist schlicht falsch, denn von den Dingern fahren hier SEHR viele, was wie viel kostet lässt sich innerhalb von Minuten rausfinden. Hier fahren auch Tesla und SUV aller Art, Porsche sieht man oft. Supersportler wie 911 sind schon seltener, aber so einen AMG über 50.000€ sieht man jeden Tag und das sind niemals die gleichen Wagen. 

Noch mal - die Technik ist in Kinderschuhen... Nicht die Elektromotoren, aber die Autos an sich und die Batterien für eben diese, genau wie Ladeinfrastruktur.
In 30 Jahren hat man auch 3-4-5 Standards wie jetzt halt mit dem Sprit, man wird einige Batterien haben die modular sind und an "Tankstellen" ausgetauscht werden können. 
Wenn schon nicht im privaten Bereich, dann wenigstens im kommerziellen (Transporter die eh flach sind und sowieso zum beladen gebracht werden, könnten gleichzeitig noch die Akkus getauscht bekommen, alleine was das bei der DHL&co ausmachen würde ist irre! - und die Dinger fahren nicht viel, fahren stop&go, werden alle 3 Meter angehalten und ausgeschaltet und die brauchen keine Reichweite an sich, sie brauchen effektive Zuladung und die Möglichkeit sauber und leise zu fahren!)


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und alles unter 30.000€ ist geil, gerade der kleine Renault ist geil.


 Na ja ... .
Da ist der Leo zwei mal drüber.
So etwas will ich nicht mal hinterm Haus stehen haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Porsche sieht man oft.


 Da ist wohl ein Werk in der Nähe.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal - die Technik ist in Kinderschuhen...


 Da ist gar nichts in den Kinderschuhen.
Nur sind die Hersteller sich nicht einig.


cryon1c schrieb:


> In 30 Jahren hat man auch 3-4-5 Standards wie jetzt halt mit dem Sprit, man wird einige Batterien haben die modular sind und an "Tankstellen" ausgetauscht werden können.


 Träum schön weiter.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Tesla ist und bleibt Tesla, wie Apple, die kochen ihre eigene Suppe. Der Rest könnte ja wie Android funktionieren, wird aber nicht.



Wenn Tesla nicht Tesla wäre dann wären die jetzt so weit wie VAG, BMW und Mercedes... Angekündigte E-Autos seit 2008, Lieferbar in grösseren Mengen genau 0. Währenddessen hat Tesla inzwischen das 1.000.000 Auto gebaut. Und die haben auch keine Vorführwagenflotte etc. damit die Zulassungszahlen 2stellig werden. Tesla wird nicht warten bis die anderen den Ar.. hoch bekommen oder aus dem alten Zeugs raus gequetscht haben was ging. Die machen einfach, und man sieht dass der Weg so falsch nicht sein kann. Die Autos gehen alle weg, das Ladenetz funktioniert in Nordamerika, grossen Teilen Europas, Australien etc. quasi problemlosest... und was haben ABM mit Mrd. Gewinnen der letzten Jahre geschafft?


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Naja je größer desto träger werden die Firmen.
Das trifft auf alle zu, hier sind die Autobauer halt dran. Tesla hat von 0 angefangen und sich nur auf E-Autos spezialisiert, da ist es klar das sie Vorsprünge in dem Bereich erzielen können gegen klassische Autofirmen die auf Verbrenner setzen.

Klar kann man sagen - die haben gepennt, die wollten nicht, die haben immer noch keinen Bock, die wollen ihre Millionen die in den Verbrennerentwicklung stecken weiterhin in Milliarden verwandeln etc.
Fakt ist - die klassischen Autohersteller sind extrem träge. Innovationen kennen die nicht, die jagen nur dem Restyling hinterher und dem Feintuning für alles - etwas besser, etwas schneller, neue Schnauze für das Auto, neuer Hintern - bitte sehr, Kunde zufrieden. 

Hier sind die Kunden aber auch Schuld. Keine Nachfrage. Hätten die Kunden klar gesagt - du, ich nix Neuwagen kaufen wenns kein E-Auto ist, dann wäre das 10x schneller gegangen. Geld verstehen die 

Tesla wurde ja belächelt, mittlerweile lachen die da nicht mehr drüber. Auch wenn da solche lustigen Sachen wie der Cybertruck rauskommen, bissl Angst ist bei den großen Autokonzernen zu spüren.

Ich mag Tesla sehr, Tesla hat auch richtig angefangen - Luxussegment bis zum Multivan bauen, die billigen Alltagskarren die auch in die engen europäischen Städte passen kommen viel später. Enthusiasten sind bereit Geld zu bezahlen, deswegen bringt es viel mehr erstmal die teuren Modelle zu entwickeln. In 20-30 Jahren haben wir auch die gesamte Palette von Tesla - also auch eine Alternative zum Golf was ja nu genau die "Volkskarre" ist hier die sich jeder leisten kann der einen Neuwagen will.


----------



## INU.ID (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fakt ist - die klassischen Autohersteller sind extrem träge. Innovationen kennen die nicht, ...



Also eigentlich ist genau dies, die mangelnde Innovation, gar nicht der wahre, zumindest aber nicht der einzige bzw. primäre, Grund...





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/281506059

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Hier in 6 Teilen aber mit besserem Ton auf YouTube: Klick







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wq0Rc1EHruU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Die Geschichte mit Kalifornien und GM kennen viele hier nicht, ich schon.
Das ist doch nicht die mangelnde Innovation, das ist einfach Lobbyarbeit. Es gibt XYZ Produkte, die Lobby will Produkt X auf dem Markt, steckt Geld, Zeit und Anwälte rein und fertig 

Kalifornien ist einer der wenigen Orte auf dem Planeten wo Leute wirklich an die Technologien denken, diese gerne ausprobieren und richtig viel Geld dafür ausgeben auch wenns ungewiss ist. Warum lernen wir nicht etwas von denen? Von der Startup-Mentalität bis zur Technikbegeisterung. Geld haben wir ebenfalls irre viel genau so wie die da drüben und genug fähiges Personal eigentlich auch, mehr als genug. Die Leute müssen das aber wollen, dann klappt es auch.

Es gibt einen Grund warum es damals dort angefangen hat und jetzt mit Tesla dort weitergeht und nicht bei uns, weil wir hier einfach faule Säcke sind, global gesehen xD


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Firmen brauchen Kunden. Und so gut wie alle Teslas werden in den USA verkauft. Du kannst in Deutschland noch so ein Freigeist sein, deine Kunden sind es nicht und sie probieren auch nichts Neues.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. März 2020)

Stimmt, wobei ich Deutschland jetzt nicht so als das Wichtigste Land in dem Bereich sehen würde. Ich würde die ganze Welt beliefern bevor ich mir Kunden in D raus picke. Vor allem in dem Bereich. Als einziges zivilisiertes Land gibt's kein Tempolimit was für ein Auto mit grad mal 8 Litern Tankvolumen doof ist wenn gefahren wird wie irre. Dann muss ich noch Prämien zahlen damit die Leute das Gefühl haben dass man ihnen wo rein kriecht, sonst kaufen sie eh nichts. Und zum Schluss haben sie nen Spaltmassfetisch. Man kann sie mit Verbrauchs- und Abgaswerten besch... so wie man lustig ist, is ihnen alles egal, aber wehe eine Klappe hat nen mm Versatz, dann stürzt deren Weltbild zusammen  

Und die Verkaufszahlen in D sind ja auch entsprechend. Ich kenne sie nicht im Detail, aber allein in der 8 Mio. CH fahren mehr Autos von Tesla als in der 80 Mio. BRD Elektroautos gesamt fahren...  Zumal die CH normal das Land ist in dem nicht die Butterautos verkauft werden, sondern hier werden S, RS von Audi, M von BMW, AMG von Mercedes, Porsche, RS von Skoda, R von VW etc. in Mengen abgesetzt dass es ne Freude war. Und in dem Revier geht Tesla jagen. Die haben die 1 Mio. Autos nicht jemandem verkauft der sich nen Polo in der Mittleren Ausstattung kauft oder ne A-Klasse. Die haben in dem Revier von 70 - 120.000€ gejagt und dort 1 Mio. Kunden abgezogen. Klar sind nicht alle so begeistert dass sie dort bleiben, aber wenn 60 - 70% nicht mehr wechseln wollen dann reicht das schon. Und das tut weh. 

Und dass es die Brot- und Butterautos von Tesla geben wird.. da glaub ich nicht so dran. Glaube das Segment überlassen sie anderen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund warum es damals dort angefangen hat und jetzt mit Tesla dort weitergeht und nicht bei uns, weil wir hier einfach faule Säcke sind, global gesehen xD


Der Grund ist, dass die "Risikobereitschaft" dort einfach höher ist. Schau dir doch mal die deutsche Version von Shark-Tank an (wobei es auch bei Shark-Tank keine richtigen Gründer sind). Wenn nicht mindestens 10 Indizien einen potentiellen Erfolg in Aussicht stellen, wird in eine Idee nichts investiert - selbst wenn der Investor Multimillionär oder sogar Milliardär ist, und es zb. nur um 50.000€/$ geht.

Was Elon Musk gemacht hat hätte jeder machen können, der das Geld dazu hatte. Und es gab/gibt haufenweise Menschen die mehr Geld haben und hatten als Elon. Er hatte damals Paypal verkauft und damit für sein ganzes Leben ausgesorgt. Und die Geschichte zeigt ja was er anschließend noch alles ausprobiert hat, wie oft er danach kurz vor der Pleite stand - auch mit Tesla.

Und Elon hat im Prinzip auch gar nichts Neues getan, er war lediglich konsequenter und zielstrebiger. Seine "Vision" hatten andere - auch Deutsche! - schon lange vor ihm.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfS5StQE6iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEaDGdMGdEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MDR Umschau - Elektromobilitaet anno 1980 | Facebook

VW Golf – Wikipedia

Peugeot 106 – Wikipedia

CityEL – Wikipedia

Hotzenblitz – Wikipedia

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kewet_EL_Jet

http://www.kewet.de/

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Kangoo#Kangoo_Electri'_Cité


usw...

Das Problem sind auch nicht die Kunden, die kaufen in erster Linie ja eh was man ihnen einredet brauchen zu müssen. Bestes Beispiel ist das SUV. Die Klasse boomt, obwohl sie Steinzeit symbolisiert wie keine andere Klasse. Die angebliche höhere Sicherheit erkauft man sich zu annähernd 100% auf Kosten der anderen (kleineren)Verkehrsteilnehmer. SUV vs SUV kann schon physikalisch bzw. systembedingt keine höhere Sicherheit bringen. Von den höheren Kosten in allen Bereichen (Anschaffung, Wartung und Unterhalt usw) mal ganz abgesehen. Aber ja, als Egobooster leistet er bei vielen Fahrern außerordentliches. Aber ich weiß, die Übersicht ist dort natürlich so viel besser. Das sehe ich auch jedesmal beim Einkaufen auf dem Parkplatz... 

Was uns in Deutschland einfach nur gefehlt hat war jemand wie Elon. Oder eine Politik mit "Verstand und Rückgrat"...


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und dass es die Brot- und Butterautos von Tesla geben wird.. da glaub ich nicht so dran. Glaube das Segment überlassen sie anderen.


Ohne Brot- und Butterautos gehst Du aber Pleite (Porsche, BMW, Daimler, Ferrari, ...).
Wären da nicht die Geldbringer 190er, Dreier u.s.w. gewesen, wären alle die "Premium"-Großkotze jetzt Geschichte.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Grund ist, dass die "Risikobereitschaft" dort einfach höher ist. Schau dir doch mal die deutsche Version von Shark-Tank an (wobei es auch bei Shark-Tank keine richtigen Gründer sind). Wenn nicht mindestens 10 Indizien einen potentiellen Erfolg in Aussicht stellen, wird in eine Idee nichts investiert - selbst wenn der Investor Multimillionär oder sogar Milliardär ist, und es zb. nur um 50.000€/$ geht.



Ja andere Länder sind uns da voraus.

Es geht aber nicht um die Unternehmer die das Risiko eingehen, das ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil und das Unternehmen kann überall sein - China, SüdKorea, Japan, USA, Kanada, Israel (ich bin z.B. bei einem Startup in Israel mit dabei). 
Es geht um die Kunden hier, das sie kein Bock haben. 
Es müssen ja nicht Freigeister sein oder Hippies, auch ein Normalo kann sich für einen Tesla begeistern und sich dann entsprechend ein E-Auto holen für seinen Bedarf (muss ja nicht Tesla sein). Viele wollen hier aber nicht mal so n Teil probefahren, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Deutschland ist zwar nicht der Nabel der Welt, aber wenn es um Autos geht - eines der wichtigsten Länder auf dem Planeten, neben Japan und USA. Unser Markt hat massive Einflüsse auf das was unsere Nachbarn so kaufen, deswegen finde ich es extrem schade das hier die Leute so massiv gegen E-Mobilität vorgehen anstatt sich zu freuen das es geile Autos gibt mit guter Beschleunigung, leise, sparsam, mit mehr Stauraum und oben drauf gibt Papa Staat sogar noch Geld wenn man sich das Ding kauft. Man braucht sich keinerlei Sorgen zu machen wegen Umwelt, ob die Karre in 10 Jahren noch in die Innenstadt darf. Man braucht sich in Städten wie London keinen Kopf machen wegen Kosten (die Innenstadt kostet bei denen ordentlich Geld pro Tag wenn man reinfährt, ich hoffe das machen die hier bald genauso - 11 Pfund glaub ich für normale Autos und bis zu 26 Pfund für alte Stinker, E-Autos sind davon befreit). Die Autos sind viel einfacher zu warten und auch bei unseren irren Stromkosten sind die immer noch billiger zu fahren als Benziner.... 

Aber hier braucht man Marketingprofis die das der Bevölkerung gut verkaufen, sonst bleiben die Dinger im Autohaus stehen bis sie veralten und verramscht werden... kA  wie Deutschland so verbohrt und konservativ wurde was neue Technologien angeht (sind ja nicht nur E-Autos, das geht ja über alle Bereiche quer durch, von 5G bis hin zu Sprachsteuerung für Alexa&co)...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei ich Deutschland jetzt nicht so als das Wichtigste Land in dem Bereich sehen würde. Ich würde die ganze Welt beliefern bevor ich mir Kunden in D raus picke. Vor allem in dem Bereich. Als einziges zivilisiertes Land gibt's kein Tempolimit was für ein Auto mit grad mal 8 Litern Tankvolumen doof ist wenn gefahren wird wie irre. Dann muss ich noch Prämien zahlen damit die Leute das Gefühl haben dass man ihnen wo rein kriecht, sonst kaufen sie eh nichts. Und zum Schluss haben sie nen Spaltmassfetisch. Man kann sie mit Verbrauchs- und Abgaswerten besch... so wie man lustig ist, is ihnen alles egal, aber wehe eine Klappe hat nen mm Versatz, dann stürzt deren Weltbild zusammen
> 
> Und die Verkaufszahlen in D sind ja auch entsprechend. Ich kenne sie nicht im Detail, aber allein in der 8 Mio. CH fahren mehr Autos von Tesla als in der 80 Mio. BRD Elektroautos gesamt fahren...  Zumal die CH normal das Land ist in dem nicht die Butterautos verkauft werden, sondern hier werden S, RS von Audi, M von BMW, AMG von Mercedes, Porsche, RS von Skoda, R von VW etc. in Mengen abgesetzt dass es ne Freude war. Und in dem Revier geht Tesla jagen. Die haben die 1 Mio. Autos nicht jemandem verkauft der sich nen Polo in der Mittleren Ausstattung kauft oder ne A-Klasse. Die haben in dem Revier von 70 - 120.000€ gejagt und dort 1 Mio. Kunden abgezogen. Klar sind nicht alle so begeistert dass sie dort bleiben, aber wenn 60 - 70% nicht mehr wechseln wollen dann reicht das schon. Und das tut weh.
> 
> Und dass es die Brot- und Butterautos von Tesla geben wird.. da glaub ich nicht so dran. Glaube das Segment überlassen sie anderen.


Könnte ich mir ein Auto leisten, wärs dieses:
BYD e3: Das neuste BYD-Elektroauto aus China | Energyload

Oder dieses (aber unbezahlbar):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ejnulsLLyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja andere Länder sind uns da voraus.
> 
> Es geht aber nicht um die Unternehmer die das Risiko eingehen, das ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil und das Unternehmen kann überall sein - China, SüdKorea, Japan, USA, Kanada, Israel (ich bin z.B. bei einem Startup in Israel mit dabei).
> Es geht um die Kunden hier, das sie kein Bock haben.
> ...


Das ist die hierzulande übliche Gutmenschenheuchelei. Grüne gerade bei 21 - 24 % aber kein E-Auto weit und breit. Wird ohne Atomstrom eh nichts. Genau wie die Welcome-Heuchler, die abends in ihrer rein deutschen Bonzengegend gefahrlos einschlafen. Verantwortung: Bitte nur die Anderen.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist die hierzulande übliche Gutmenschenheuchelei. Grüne gerade bei 21 - 24 % aber kein E-Auto weit und breit. Wird ohne Atomstrom eh nichts. Genau wie die Welcome-Heuchler, die abends in ihrer rein deutschen Bonzengegend gefahrlos einschlafen. Verantwortung: Bitte nur die Anderen.



Ach so würde ich das jetzt nicht sehen.

Gibt genug Grüne komplett ohne Auto.

Ich bin nicht grün, hab aber kein Auto - es ist absolut nutzlos in der Stadt, jegliche Vorteile gegenüber ÖPNV verlieren sich mit der Parkplatzsuche und den Parkplatzkosten, ich hab keine Familie/Haustiere/Werkzeuge die ich transportieren will und dazu arbeite ich im Home Office - wenn ich also mein Haus verlasse ist es 99% nicht zeitkritisch und falls ich mal was bewegen will - Clevershuttle


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ach so würde ich das jetzt nicht sehen.
> 
> Gibt genug Grüne komplett ohne Auto.
> 
> Ich bin nicht grün, hab aber kein Auto - es ist absolut nutzlos in der Stadt, jegliche Vorteile gegenüber ÖPNV verlieren sich mit der Parkplatzsuche und den Parkplatzkosten, ich hab keine Familie/Haustiere/Werkzeuge die ich transportieren will und dazu arbeite ich im Home Office - wenn ich also mein Haus verlasse ist es 99% nicht zeitkritisch und falls ich mal was bewegen will - Clevershuttle


Man denkt bei Grünwählern gerne an junge Öko-Girls und Revoluzzer. Die haben keine Autos. Aber so viele gibts von denen nicht. Der Standardwähler ist z.B. Beamter, Bürgerlicher.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

Bei vielen ist es halt die Macht des faktischen. Ich wohne in einer Wohnanlage mit Eigentumswohnungen. Wir haben genug Platz auf dem Gelände für Ladestationen oder ähnliches und Dächer die perfekt für Solarzellen wären.
Kommt was davon? Nein natürlich nicht, wäre ja eine Investition in die Zukunft.
So wäre nur am Wochenende Zeit zum laden und das würde wieder ein BEV mit 600km Reichweite notwendig machen. Was ja totaler Quatsch wäre.
Ansonsten gewinnt ein BEV bei uns in preislicher Hinsicht schon.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei vielen ist es halt die Macht des faktischen. Ich wohne in einer Wohnanlage mit Eigentumswohnungen. Wir haben genug Platz auf dem Gelände für Ladestationen oder ähnliches und Dächer die perfekt für Solarzellen wären.
> Kommt was davon? Nein natürlich nicht, wäre ja eine Investition in die Zukunft.
> So wäre nur am Wochenende Zeit zum laden und das würde wieder ein BEV mit 600km Reichweite notwendig machen. Was ja totaler Quatsch wäre.
> Ansonsten gewinnt ein BEV bei uns in preislicher Hinsicht schon.



Naja man muss nicht zuhause laden. Auf Arbeit laden geht auch (je nach dem wie es da aussieht), es gibt drölftausend Ladesäulen (aber nicht alle sind geeignet oder schnell genug, manche sind auch teurer als die heimische Steckdose mit Ökostrom). Ich wohne halt in einem Wohnbunker aka Platte, hier sind sehr viele Parkplätze frei, es gibt genug Optionen Ladesäulen zu installieren, aber für PV ist kein Platz wenn man das nicht gerade an die leeren Seitenwände pappt oder auf die Balkone. Strom müsste hier also woanders herkommen.

Würde ich jetzt ein Auto holen, wäre es wohl ein E-Auto, eventuell auch gebraucht (Tesla gebraucht gibts auch, aber nicht so viele davon), Verbrenner kommt mir nicht in die Tüte. Nicht mal ein geiler Mustang oder Shelby Cobra 427 Original - geile Autos, aber ist etwas was man sich ausleiht für die Rennstrecke und am Wochenende halt Spaß hat, aber selbst so was besitzen ist Unfug.

Ich warte halt noch auf einen vernünftigen (eher unvernünftigen) Pickup der bissl was kann, richtig böse aussieht aber elektrisch ist. Im Dreck spielen und da lang fahren wo normalerweise nur Mountainbiker und Förster hinwollen, das macht Spaß. So n F150 Raptor mit E-Antrieb wäre was, auch wenn der nur 200km schafft (im Gelände eher 30 so wie da gefahren wird), würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Downsampler (11. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das Problem sind auch nicht die Kunden, die kaufen in erster Linie ja eh was man ihnen einredet brauchen zu müssen. Bestes Beispiel ist das SUV. Die Klasse boomt, obwohl sie Steinzeit symbolisiert wie keine andere Klasse. Die angebliche höhere Sicherheit erkauft man sich zu annähernd 100% auf Kosten der anderen (kleineren)Verkehrsteilnehmer. SUV vs SUV kann schon physikalisch bzw. systembedingt keine höhere Sicherheit bringen. Von den höheren Kosten in allen Bereichen (Anschaffung, Wartung und Unterhalt usw) mal ganz abgesehen. Aber ja, als Egobooster leistet er bei vielen Fahrern außerordentliches. Aber ich weiß, die Übersicht ist dort natürlich so viel besser. Das sehe ich auch jedesmal beim Einkaufen auf dem Parkplatz...



Volker Pispers hatte das mal vor Jahren schon auf den Punkt gebracht: "Wenn der Deutsche die Wahl hat, mit einem Geländewagen über einen verwüsteten Planeten zu brettern oder mit einem sparsamen Kleinwagen über einen intakten Planeten zu fahren, dann weiß der Deutsche doch was er will. Die Erfinder der Endlösung sind doch keine Kleinwagenfahrer..."


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja man muss nicht zuhause laden. Auf Arbeit laden geht auch (je nach dem wie es da aussieht)


Ja aber in der Woche ist halt keine Zeit dafür und beim Arbeitgeber geht es auch nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber in der Woche ist halt keine Zeit dafür und beim Arbeitgeber geht es auch nicht.



Wie keine Zeit, an der Ladesäule 1km weiter parken und 7min nach Hause laufen - keine Zeit dafür? Wer nicht mal dafür Zeit hat, der braucht auch kein Auto, der braucht ne neue Lebensweise...


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

6km...


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 6km...



Du wohnst aber schon in einer Stadt oder? So weite Wege bis zu den Ladesäulen gibt es kaum noch. 
Hier in Leipzig sinds 1-2 Kilometer normal, oft weniger. Und dabei ist das hier schon schlecht ausgebaut.
Aufm Land ist das wesentlich einfacher weil da extrem viel Platz ist und Strom zu bekommen ist einfach, dazu haben sehr viele Leute Platz für das Auto aufm Grundstück wo das eben geladen wird.

E-Autos haben noch Nachteile, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so wie am Anfang, sie sind alltagstauglich.

Sollten bei dir wirklich mal kaum Ladesäulen existieren, würde ich mal dem Bürgermeister etc. aufs Dach steigen


----------



## Kuhprah (11. März 2020)

Ist doch gut dass man das bei euch nicht verkauft bekommt  Da bleibt mehr für die anderen übrig. Ihr habt eure Diesel, fahrt erst mal die fertig


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> E-Autos haben noch Nachteile, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so wie am Anfang, sie sind alltagstauglich.
> 
> Sollten bei dir wirklich mal kaum Ladesäulen existieren, würde ich mal dem Bürgermeister etc. aufs Dach steigen


Du hast und brauchst kein Auto.
Aber es wird hier stramm über die Vor- und Nachteile von Autos geredet.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Du wohnst aber schon in einer Stadt oder? So weite Wege bis zu den Ladesäulen gibt es kaum noch.
> Hier in Leipzig sinds 1-2 Kilometer normal, oft weniger. Und dabei ist das hier schon schlecht ausgebaut.


Jain, die nächsten sind 2km entfernt. Aber auf dem Aldi Gelände und das ist Nachts dicht. 

Und selbst wenn, es sind wenige.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast und brauchst kein Auto.
> Aber es wird hier stramm über die Vor- und Nachteile von Autos geredet.



Heißt aber nicht das ich nicht Auto fahre ab und an. Mietwagen existieren, man kann sich auch mal ein Fahrtraining gönnen damit man nicht einrostet oder Rennstrecke besuchen um etwas zu fahren was man eh nicht besitzen will (zu teuer, zu unbequem, zu laut etc.) usw.

Das ich kein Auto brauche liegt daran das es nutzlos ist in der Stadt, wenn man nicht gerade Klimaanlagen zum Kunden transportieren muss oder ähnliches.
Auto in der Stadt ist Luxus UND es verpestet die Luft auch noch vor Ort, wenns kein E-Auto ist, daher nur dann zu gebrauchen wenn absolut nötig und nicht weil man sich zu faul ist den Einkauf vom Edeka mit dem Fahrrad heim zu bringen.

Also ja, auch Leute die nicht täglich 2 Tonnen durch die Gegend schieben und rumstinken dürfen bei dem Thema mitreden xD



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jain, die nächsten sind 2km entfernt. Aber auf dem Aldi Gelände und das ist Nachts dicht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn, es sind wenige.




Also doch dem Bürgermeister und Energieunternehmen vor Ort (Stadtwerke etc.) aufs Dach steigen 

Dabei gibt es das übliche Henne&Ei Problem.
Keine E-Autos - keine Ladesäulen.
Keine Ladesäulen - keine E-Autos. 
Irgendwer muss also anfangen zu investieren und bis hier die entsprechenden hohen Tiere was tun, investiert man lieber selbst


----------



## Cleriker (11. März 2020)

Dürfen schon... nur ist deren Meinung eben nicht viel wert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dürfen schon... nur ist deren Meinung eben nicht viel wert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Aha. Also sind andere Verkehrsteilnehmer wertlos nur weil sie sich dafür entscheiden andere nicht zu vollzustinken und den Leuten nicht den Platz in den Städten wegzunehmen?
Interessante These hast du da. Ich bin Radfahrer und ich hab die Blechkisten satt, weiß aber das einige die brauchen - also E-Autos ranholen. Genau so wie wir E-Bikes nutzen. Und solche Leute gehen mir sonstwo vorbei, die denken nur das jemand aktuell kein Auto hat auch nix zu sagen hat im Straßenverkehr etc


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aha. Also sind andere Verkehrsteilnehmer wertlos nur weil sie sich dafür entscheiden andere nicht zu vollzustinken und den Leuten nicht den Platz in den Städten wegzunehmen?


 Du bist doch nur zu geizig Dir eine richtig geile Karre zuzulegen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Interessante These hast du da. Ich bin Radfahrer und ich hab die Blechkisten satt


 Dann bist Du doch bei den Themen über Fahrräder *der *Experte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und solche Leute gehen mir sonstwo vorbei, die denken nur das jemand aktuell kein Auto hat auch nix zu sagen hat im Straßenverkehr etc


 Nee, nee, es ging um Autos, nicht um Straßenverkehr.


----------



## cryon1c (11. März 2020)

Autos sind Straßenverkehr.. 

Und nur weil ich aktuell kein Auto fahre, heißt das nicht das ich die nicht gut kenne usw.

Es gibt gute Gründe für ein E-Auto und gegen Verbrenner. Da bin ich froh das selbst die bekloppten Amis es erkannt haben und das genau so sehen, obwohl genau die mit die schlimmsten sind was Luft verpesten angeht (wir sind aber kaum besser hier).


----------



## pizzazz (19. März 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> ... Angekündigte E-Autos seit 2008...


 da darfst du gerne noch ein jahrzehnt weiter zurückgehen: die erste A-klasse wurde schon als elektro-auto angekündigt, weshalb sie ja auch so unglaublich hässlich war


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> da darfst du gerne noch ein jahrzehnt weiter zurückgehen: die erste A-klasse wurde schon als elektro-auto angekündigt, weshalb sie ja auch so unglaublich hässlich war


So, wie der Smart.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2020)

Die A-Klasse hatte einen leeren Sandwichboden welcher eigentlich für Batterien oder Wasserstofftanks gedacht war. Der Smart hatte afaik nie Platz für nennenswerte Akku-Kapazitäten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Smart hatte afaik nie Platz für nennenswerte Akku-Kapazitäten.


Häßlich ist er trotzdem.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

Ich mag das kleine Ding, besonders in der aktuellen Version.


----------



## cryon1c (20. März 2020)

Nene, das Teil ist schon in den Top3 der hässlichsten Autos die je gebaut wurden.
Egal in welcher Version. 

Smart Roadster war z.B. gar nicht so hässlich. Der normale Smart ist aber richtig hässlich. Da gefällt mir die Optik vom Renault Twizy wesentlich besser obwohl es genau dasselbe Konzept ist - man streiche Sitze, Kofferraum, mache das Ding so leicht wie es geht und die Motorisierung und Reichweite - naja damit die Kiste nicht schon nach 20 Kilometern stehen bleibt oder den Berg nicht hoch kommt, das reicht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

Da kommen wir nicht zusammen, aber wenn man sich nur über das Design streitet. Bitte


----------



## stevehh (19. Juli 2020)

Mein Statement: Wasserstofftechnik ist eindeutig zu bevorzugen, da Wasserstoff problemlos gespeichert/gelagert werden kann, und wenn man es künstlich erzeugt und nicht abbaut, die Anbieter in der Regel regenerative Energieerzeugung dafür nutzen werden(bessere Kosten/Gewinnrechnung). und eine Brennstoffzelle kann garantiert umweltfreundlicher hergestellt werden als Akkus. Es spricht also nichts für die Akkutechnik, es sei denn die Japaner schaffen es bald Thoriumkraftwerke zur Serienreife zu bringen, aber selbst dann spricht ja noch vieles für die Wasserstofftechnik, die einzigen Bedenken hätte ich da nur bei großflächiger Nutzung mit der Verdunstung des vielen Wassers und Wolkenbildung, das da ein weiterer Faktor zur Verstärkung des Treibhauseffektes enstehen könnte und ich bin nicht informiert wie hoch der Sauerstoffverbrauch einer Brennstoffzelle ist(Stichwort: Waldvernichtung). Das müssen aber wohl eher Wissenschaftler oder Meteorologen beantworten, wobei natürlich bei der künstlichen Erzeugung von Wasserstoff auch wohl in etwa die gleiche Sauerstoffmenge erzeugt wird, wie bei Nutzung verbraucht wird.

Das heißt für mich das die Japaner eigentlich um Jahrzehnte voraus sind und nicht nur um Jahre.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juli 2020)

Vorteil Wasserstoff ist natürlich dass man ein extrem teures Tankstellennetz aufbauen muss. Dazu entweder überall ne Produktionsstätte hin stellen oder wiederum ein teures, gefährliches und energiefessendes Vertriebessystem muss erstellen und unterhalten. All das darfst du aber am Ende nicht in die Energiebilnaz der Wasserstoffautos rein rechnen. Is ja klar. Und beim Verbrenner musst du unbedingt darauf achten dass deine Energiebilanz etc. auch erst an der Zapfsäule anfängt, nachdem das Zeug in den Tank rein ist. Die ganze Ölsuche, Förderung, Transport, Raffinierung, Lagerung, Weitertranssport, Vertrieb, wieder Lagern etc. sind nicht relevant. Ebenso entstehen ind er Ölindustire nirgendwo auf der Welt irgendwelche negativen Umwelteinflüsse, man muss nicht Milliarden Liter Wasser verseuchen oder ganze Landstriche für Jahrzehnte unbewohnbar machen. Dazu gibt es keine Unfälle etc. All diese Sachen sind beim Verbrenner oder dem Wasserstoffauto für 20k€ nicht vorhanden.  Und der Kunde freut sich dann natürlich über den günstigen Wassserstoff wo für 1kg so viel Energie bis zur Tanke aufgewendet wurde dass das Batterieauto damit schon die ersten 400km gefahren ist... 

Das muss man nur bei batterieelektrischen Autos mit rein rechnen.....

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten...


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juli 2020)

stevehh schrieb:


> Mein Statement: Wasserstofftechnik ist eindeutig zu bevorzugen, da Wasserstoff problemlos gespeichert/gelagert werden kann, und wenn man es künstlich erzeugt und nicht abbaut, die Anbieter in der Regel regenerative Energieerzeugung dafür nutzen werden(bessere Kosten/Gewinnrechnung). und eine Brennstoffzelle kann garantiert umweltfreundlicher hergestellt werden als Akkus. Es spricht also nichts für die Akkutechnik, es sei denn die Japaner schaffen es bald Thoriumkraftwerke zur Serienreife zu bringen



In welcher Welt kann man denn Wasserstoff problemlos speichern / lagern? Allenfalls in chemisch gebundener Form ist das wirklich problemlos. Ich bin da nicht auf dem allerneuesten Stand, aber soweit ich weiß gibt es dazu noch keine wirklich in Großserie einsetzbare Technik.

Insgesamt ist aber ja der Wirkungsgrad von Wasserstoff eher sehr bescheiden, wenn man die zur Produktion benötigte Energie mit reinrechnet. Klar, ist nicht so schlimm, weil ja regenerative Energie im absoluten Überfluss zur Verfügung steht und das daher keine Rolle spielt.

Wasserstoff wird sicher eine Rolle in Zukunft spielen, aber erstens vergeht da noch einiges an Zeit und auch dann wird es vor allem eher nicht in PKWs zum Einsatz kommen. Bis die Technik alltagstauglich zuende entwickelt wurde, großflächig zur Verfügung steht, ausreichend regenerative Energie zur Verfügung steht und bezahlbar wurde, gibt es schon längst weitverbreitet batterieelektrische Autos im großen Stil und großer Verbreitung - das Ganze sogar mit Akkus, die erheblich umweltschonender Herzustellen sind als die aktuelle Technik.

Ich denke unstrittig ist, dass in Zukunft elektrisch gefahren wird - ein Verbrenner hat schließlich nur Nachteile gegenüber einem E-Motor - die Frage der Energiespeicherung ist allenfalls noch eine Diskussion wert - da wird es mehrere Lösungen parallel für geben.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Vorteil Wasserstoff ist natürlich dass man ein extrem teures Tankstellennetz aufbauen muss. Dazu entweder überall ne Produktionsstätte hin stellen oder wiederum ein teures, gefährliches und energiefessendes Vertriebessystem muss erstellen und unterhalten. All das darfst du aber am Ende nicht in die Energiebilnaz der Wasserstoffautos rein rechnen. Is ja klar. Und beim Verbrenner musst du unbedingt darauf achten dass deine Energiebilanz etc. auch erst an der Zapfsäule anfängt, nachdem das Zeug in den Tank rein ist. Die ganze Ölsuche, Förderung, Transport, Raffinierung, Lagerung, Weitertranssport, Vertrieb, wieder Lagern etc. sind nicht relevant. Ebenso entstehen ind er Ölindustire nirgendwo auf der Welt irgendwelche negativen Umwelteinflüsse, man muss nicht Milliarden Liter Wasser verseuchen oder ganze Landstriche für Jahrzehnte unbewohnbar machen. Dazu gibt es keine Unfälle etc. All diese Sachen sind beim Verbrenner oder dem Wasserstoffauto für 20k€ nicht vorhanden.  Und der Kunde freut sich dann natürlich über den günstigen Wassserstoff wo für 1kg so viel Energie bis zur Tanke aufgewendet wurde dass das Batterieauto damit schon die ersten 400km gefahren ist...
> 
> Das muss man nur bei batterieelektrischen Autos mit rein rechnen.....
> 
> Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten...


Ach wie schön, dass du das überhaupt nicht einseitig siehst. Du bist der Inbegriff von Unbefangenheit. Die Gewinnung der Recourcen für die Herstellung von Akkus ist ja nichts dagegen, stimmts? Oder Stromtrassen quer durch die Natur zu schneiden, Lebensräume zu verändern, ganze Horizonte voll Windräder wo früher Robben am Strand planschten und etliche Vögel in der Luft tanzten. In jeden Berg werden Tunnel gebohrt und Pumpspeicherkraftwerke in die Natur betoniert. Wo früher Weiden und Wälder waren, stehen dann Solarparks unter denen es immer dunkel bleibt. Na wenn das mal nicht viel besser ausschaut, oder?
Na und das ganze wird am besten noch gekrönt mit der Verarbeitungsqualität eines Teslas, dann kann die Welt hat nicht mehr besser werden, richtig?

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin Tesla dankbar dafür dass sie gezeigt haben dass Stromer nicht so langweilig wie ein prius aussehen müssen, aber die Preise die sie aufrufen für diese Qualität, nein Danke. Trotzdem will ich ihnen keinen Vorwurf machen, denn der geht an unsere uns unnötig schröpfenden Autobauer. Die hätten schon deutlich weiter sein können, haben sich aber lieber auf langweilige zweiliter Turbodiesel fixiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, dass du das überhaupt nicht einseitig siehst. Du bist der Inbegriff von Unbefangenheit. Die Gewinnung der Recourcen für die Herstellung von Akkus ist ja nichts dagegen, stimmts? Oder Stromtrassen quer durch die Natur zu schneiden, Lebensräume zu verändern, ganze Horizonte voll Windräder wo früher Robben am Strand planschten und etliche Vögel in der Luft tanzten. In jeden Berg werden Tunnel gebohrt und Pumpspeicherkraftwerke in die Natur betoniert. Wo früher Weiden und Wälder waren, stehen dann Solarparks unter denen es immer dunkel bleibt. Na wenn das mal nicht viel besser ausschaut, oder?
> Na und das ganze wird am besten noch gekrönt mit der Verarbeitungsqualität eines Teslas, dann kann die Welt hat nicht mehr besser werden, richtig?



Der Witz dabei, wenn tatsächlich Wasserstoff als Energieträger der Zukunft im ganz großen Stil kommen sollte, dann wird es noch deutlich mehr Windkrafträder, Solarparks usw. geben müssen. Schließlich soll der ja "grün" produziert werden. Allein deshalb ist ja ein Einsatz von grünem Wasserstoff in jedem PKW auf lange Zeit hinaus unmöglich.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin Tesla dankbar dafür dass sie gezeigt haben dass Stromer nicht so langweilig wie ein prius aussehen müssen, aber die Preise die sie aufrufen für diese Qualität, nein Danke.



Teslas - zumindest die aktuell kaufbaren, was aus dem Pickup wird muss man sehen - sind doch wirklich ultrabieder designt. Langweiliger als Japaner aus den 80ern!

Ich bin gespannt, wann es für E Autos eine neues Design gibt, dass sich frei macht von den bisherigen Proportionen. So wie sich die frühen Autos vom Design einer Kutsche in den 20ern zu dem Design entwickelt haben, das wir heute kennen (vorne Motor, Fahrgastraum dahinter und hinten der Kofferraum). Bei E-Autos kann man das neu denken, nicht zuletzt, weil man einen Motorraum im bisherigen Sinne ja gar nicht mehr braucht. Da wird eine Menge Platz frei und daraus macht aktuell noch praktisch keiner was (der id3 ist ein erster, mutloser Schritt).


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2020)

Das Volk will Konformität. Der BMW i3 wird wie sein geistiger Vorgänger Audi A2 gemieden weil er "komisch" aussieht. Golf bleibt König.
Tesla bietet im Design bis jetzt genau das was der Kunde will: Ein Auto nah am gängigen Design dem man eben nicht direkt ansieht dass es elektrisch fährt.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Volk will Konformität. Der BMW i3 wird wie sein geistiger Vorgänger Audi A2 gemieden weil er "komisch" aussieht. Golf bleibt König.
> Tesla bietet im Design bis jetzt genau das was der Kunde will: Ein Auto nah am gängigen Design dem man eben nicht direkt ansieht dass es elektrisch fährt.



Da bin ich bei dir. Aber jetzt Tesla dafür zu feiern, dass sie besser aussehen als ein Prius ist dann doch sehr übertrieben, weil die eben auch erzkonservativ und langweilig sind.

Der ID3 deutet an, dass da noch was geht, nämlich ein Auto, dass soviel Innenraum hat wie eines der nächst größeren Klasse (Golf Aussenmaße, Passat Innenmaße - so die Werbung). Es wird sich eine neue Designsprache mit neuen Proportionen herausbilden, weil es dämlich wäre die neuen Möglichkeiten nicht zu nutzen. Tesla könnte das heute schon tun, VW und Polestar ebenfalls. Die meisten anderen setzen ja noch auch Plattformen, die alle Motorisierungen bedienen müssen - mal sehen wie lange noch und ob sich das rächt.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2020)

Also zwischen "etwas danken" und es "feiern" sind für mich Welten. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern Teslas Design feiern zu wollen.

Edot
Wo ein Model S aussieht wie ein Toyota aus den 80ern möchte ich nebenbei dann doch gern aufgezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Denken und dann schreiben.

JEDES Auto mit Brennstoffzelle hat auch einen Akku. Ergo lohnt es sich erst bei einer bestimmten notwendigen Reichweite überhaupt erst eine Zelle zu verbauen.

Und dann kommen noch alle anderen Argumente dagegen das in nem Auto zu machen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2020)

Supercaps sollten da durchaus eine gangbare Option sein.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denken und dann schreiben.



Wenn du damit mich meinst, zeig mir mal die Stelle wo ich schreibe dass dem nicht so ist. Ich bin gespannt. Aber hey, hast das bestimmt gut bedacht.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, dass du das überhaupt nicht einseitig siehst. Du bist der Inbegriff von Unbefangenheit. Die Gewinnung der Recourcen für die Herstellung von Akkus ist ja nichts dagegen, stimmts?



Deswegen auch der letzte Satz  Guck dir mal die Berichterstattung im deutschsprachigen Raum an. Bei den E-Autos werden sogar noch die Salzkörne gezählt die in dem Wasser sind das die Bauern nicht mehr verwenden können (welcher Bauer wässert seine Felder mit Sole?  ) und so weiter. Bei anderen Formen spielt die Entstehung plötzlich keine Rolle mehr..  Darauf wollte ich eigentlich hinaus. Saubere Mobilität gibt es nicht, aber es gibt bessere und schlechtere Varianten. Und wenn man technologisch mitreden will in Zukunft sollte man eventuell auch aufgeschlossen sein, selbst wenn es auf 10 Jahre hinaus nur um 20% besser ist.. und nicht warten bis es 90% besser ist, man selber noch aus dem Kohlestrom draußen ist und dann verwundert fest stellt dass alle Mitbewerber ja schon viel weiter sind und man jetzt irgendwie nimmer mithalten kann...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Supercaps sollten da durchaus eine gangbare Option sein.



Ich musste erst googeln, aber meine Vermutung ist bestätigt
Superkondensator &#8211; Wikipedia

Das kann ein Problem sein.


Allgemein kann man sagen:
Wir müssen in Zukunft mehrere Systeme verwenden, denn es gibt schlicht und einfach Bereiche in denen unsere heutigen Verbrenner wahrscheinlich nicht zu ersetzen sind.
Dann gibt es Bereiche in denen BEVs unschlagbar effizient sind, aber genau dazwischen können wir Wasserstofffahrzeuge platzieren.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> JEDES Auto mit Brennstoffzelle hat auch einen Akku. Ergo lohnt es sich erst bei einer bestimmten notwendigen Reichweite überhaupt erst eine Zelle zu verbauen.


Genauso wie jedes Auto mit Verbrenner.
Nur Besteht ein Unterschied ob da ein Akku mit 100kW/h oder 1-2kW/h verbaut ist.
Interessant finde ich aber wie vehement hier von BEV Fahrern gegen FCEV gewettert wird.
Aber sich vor Jahren wahrscheinlich über Verbrennerfahrer aufgeregt haben, weil sie BEV schlecht geredet haben.
Jede Technologie hat teils grosse Nachteile, ist einfach so.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Scheiß Vergleich da der Akku im Verbrenner nicht den Antrieb speißt.
Außerdem musst du daran denken, dass du auch Lastspitzen abfangen musst da muss der Akku auch eine bestimmte Größe haben.

P.S.
kWh nicht kW/h


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2020)

Stimmt sind kWh.

Ja stolze 1,6kWh beim Nexo und Mirai.
Ist schon ein riesen Akku.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich musste erst googeln, aber meine Vermutung ist bestätigt
> Superkondensator – Wikipedia
> 
> Das kann ein Problem sein.


Um damit die Fahrbatterie eines BEV zu ersetzen ja, Aber als Pufferspeicher eines FCEV sollte der Ladungsverlust nach einem Monat wohl weniger das Problem darstellen. Zum Start nimmt man zur Not noch einen Bleiakku dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stimmt sind kWh.
> 
> Ja stolze 1,6kWh beim Nexo und Mirai.
> Ist schon ein riesen Akku.


Und jetzt setz das mal in Relation zu einem Kleinwagen und nicht zu einem Tesla. 





Olstyle schrieb:


> Um damit die Fahrbatterie eines BEV zu ersetzen ja, Aber als Pufferspeicher eines FCEV sollte der Ladungsverlust nach einem Monat wohl weniger das Problem darstellen. Zum Start nimmt man zur Not noch einen Bleiakku dazu.


Ja, nicht unmöglich, aber eventuell muss man damit Leben, dass man die ersten Kilometer weniger Leistung abrufen kann beim anfahren oder ähnlich.
Außerdem sind Supercaps weitaus größer.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2020)

Welcher Kleinwagen?
Nen Smart hat 10mal so viel und das ist nen Kleinstwagen.
Selbst nen Twizy hat 4mal so viel und das ist nicht mal nen richtiges Auto.
Und warum soll ich das in Relation zu nem Kleinwagen setzen?
Weder der Nexo noch der Mirai sind Kleinwagen, eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Edot
> Wo ein Model S aussieht wie ein Toyota aus den 80ern möchte ich nebenbei dann doch gern aufgezeigt bekommen.



Warum? Das hat doch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, dass du das überhaupt nicht einseitig siehst. Du bist der Inbegriff von Unbefangenheit. Die Gewinnung der Recourcen für die Herstellung von Akkus ist ja nichts dagegen, stimmts? Oder Stromtrassen quer durch die Natur zu schneiden, Lebensräume zu verändern, ganze Horizonte voll Windräder wo früher Robben am Strand planschten und etliche Vögel in der Luft tanzten. In jeden Berg werden Tunnel gebohrt und Pumpspeicherkraftwerke in die Natur betoniert. Wo früher Weiden und Wälder waren, stehen dann Solarparks unter denen es immer dunkel bleibt. Na wenn das mal nicht viel besser ausschaut, oder?
> Na und das ganze wird am besten noch gekrönt mit der Verarbeitungsqualität eines Teslas, dann kann die Welt hat nicht mehr besser werden, richtig?
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin Tesla dankbar dafür dass sie gezeigt haben dass Stromer nicht so langweilig wie ein prius aussehen müssen, aber die Preise die sie aufrufen für diese Qualität, nein Danke. Trotzdem will ich ihnen keinen Vorwurf machen, denn der geht an unsere uns unnötig schröpfenden Autobauer. Die hätten schon deutlich weiter sein können, haben sich aber lieber auf langweilige zweiliter Turbodiesel fixiert.



Im Grunde hast du was den Eingriff in die Natur angeht schon recht. Der Mensch hätte bereits vor langer Zeit anfangen müssen, enger mit der Natur zusammen zu leben. Angefangen bei den Städten die jetzt in Japan zum Beispiel im Nachhinein begrünt werden. Dort plant man ganze Viertel umzubauen. Auch die Hochhäuser. Diese werden zum Beispiel mit "Fenstern" ausgestattet, die in wirklichkeit durchsichtige PV-Platten sind. Zusätzlich werden die Dächer begrünnt und Parks, Dachgärten und Grünflächen angelegt. Ich finde das ist schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ein großer Punkt bei uns in Deutschland, speziell auch hier bei mir in München, ist der Flächenfraß. Anstatt in die Höhe wird hier weiterhin in die Breite gebaut. 

Meiner Meinung nach brauchen wir hier in Deutschland eine einheitliche Förderung für erneuerbare Energien, sowie eine bessere EEG. Die Energiewende kann man nur durchziehen, wenn man die Bürger auch mit abholt. Ich find das Vorhaben von Söder zum Beispiel schon mal lobenswert, allerdings wurde es meiner Meinung nach nicht zu Ende gedacht. Ich glaube nicht, das unser Stromnetz mit dem geplanten Vorhaben klar kommen würde. Evtl. könnten aber Pufferspeicher wie die von Tesla hier auch Abhilfe schaffen. Ich bin selbst gerade am Bauen und plane mit einer großen PV-Anlage. Nun darf ich mich mit den Bayernwerken auseinandersetzen, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, solche Strommengen (43 kWp) einzuspeisen. Ich bin wahrlich kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber wenn es da schon hakt, dann seh ich für die breite Einspeisung wirklich schwarz. Wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind: Welche Nachteile hätte es denn, wenn man Stromtrassen unterirdisch verlegen würden? 

Zu Tesla: 
Naja, Tesla musste den ganzen Prozess des Autobauens ja erst lernen. Von daher hab ich da von Anfang an keine perfekte Verarbeitungsqualität erwartet. Wobei ich sagen muss, das dass Model S Raven sich von der Qualität durchaus sehen lassen kann. 
Der Preis für die Autos ist natürlich nicht niedrig. Aber wenn man sich die Deutschen Hersteller mal anschaut, dann nehmen es die auch von den Lebenden. Schau dir doch mal den neuen VW Golf zum Beispiel an. Dort gehen die Preise bei ~ 19.800 € los. Hab mich mal ein bisschen mit dem Konfigurator gespielt, und war schnell in der 30.000 € Region. Ich hab ja die Hoffnung, das mit dem neuen Tesla-Werk hier in Deutschland auch die Preise sinken werden. 

Hier mal der Vergleich mit dem Tesla Model 3. USA vs. Deutschland: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man schon deutlich wohin die Reise noch gehen kann. 

Was die Akkus angeht. Auch hier gibt es Fortschritte: *Klick*


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach brauchen wir hier in Deutschland eine einheitliche Förderung für erneuerbare Energien, sowie eine bessere EEG.



Das Zauberwort wäre eine einheitliche CO2 Bepreisung, diese regelt alles weitere, ideologieoffen und sinnig lenkend. Leider politisch nicht umsetzbar - auch wenn es keine vernünftige Argumentation dagegen gibt.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind: Welche Nachteile hätte es denn, wenn man Stromtrassen unterirdisch verlegen würden?



Der Preis, ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das diese um den Faktor 3-4 teurer sei. Das ist bei tausenden von Kilometern schon ein Argument. Aber auf Teilstrecken wird das ja gemacht. 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Hier mal der Vergleich mit dem Tesla Model 3. USA vs. Deutschland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man dabei beachten muss, dass in den USA üblicherweise noch die Mehrwertsteuer draufgerechnet werden muss. Dann ist der Unterschied in dem Fall eher vernachlässigbar.

E-Autos haben das Potential deutlich billiger zu werden als Verbrenner. Einzig die Batteriepreise sind dem aktuell im Weg. Wenn man vom Reichweitenwahn wegkäme und damit kleinere Akkus einbaut werden die Autos nicht nur billiger, sondern auch ökologisch sinnvoller.

Meiner hat gute 300km bei 50kWh und damit für 99.9% aller meiner Fahrten genug Saft ohne nachzutanken (bei einer Jahresfahrleistung zwischen 35t und 40tkm). Wenn ich jetzt 600km Reichweite haben wollt und damit 100kWh durch die Gegend schaukle habe ich außer einem deutlichen Mehrpreis keinerlei Vorteile.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Was die Akkus angeht. Auch hier gibt es Fortschritte: *Klick*



Es gibt zig Ansätze um die Akkus umweltfreundlicher in der Herstellung und in der Produktion billiger zu machen. Das ist nur einer davon. 

Lustig dabei ist, dass ich es sehr oft erlebe wie eine Wasserstoffzukunft herbeierträumt wird, die noch einige Technologiesprünge und immense Investitionen in die Infastruktur erfordert. Die gleichen Leute dann aber eine Weiterentwicklung der Akkus bzw deren Technologie, die verglichen dazu ein Klacks ist und in den nächsten 2 Jahren sicherlich kaufbar sein werden schlicht abstreiten bzw nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher Kleinwagen?
> Nen Smart hat 10mal so viel und das ist nen Kleinstwagen.
> Selbst nen Twizy hat 4mal so viel und das ist nicht mal nen richtiges Auto.
> Und warum soll ich das in Relation zu nem Kleinwagen setzen?
> Weder der Nexo noch der Mirai sind Kleinwagen, eher das Gegenteil.


Ja genau die Relation bei Smart und Co meine ich. Und ja dieses mal 10 war mir bei meiner Argumentation bewusst, hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen, da hast du Recht.

Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist eher die Kilometer die man damit macht.
Weil Wasserstoff lohnt sich nur, wenn man die Reichweite am Stück braucht bzw nicht lange laden will und dabei keinen entsprechend dicken Akku mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2020)

Bei den Stromtrassen ist nicht nur das verlegen unterirdisch teurer, sondern vor allem die klagerei von allen möglichen Spinner die sich in ihrer homäopatischen, feng shui Welt bedroht fühlen. Das zieht alles um Jahre in die Länge und lässt die Kosten explodieren.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja genau die Relation bei Smart und Co meine ich. Und ja dieses mal 10 war mir bei meiner Argumentation bewusst, hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen, da hast du Recht.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist eher die Kilometer die man damit macht.
> Weil Wasserstoff lohnt sich nur, wenn man die Reichweite am Stück braucht bzw nicht lange laden will und dabei keinen entsprechend dicken Akku mitnehmen möchte.


Hab gerade mal beim Smart EQ forfour geguckt.
da muss ich spätestens alle 3 Tage laden und muss da 40 Minuten für 10-80% warten.
Das würde dann wohl eher für 2 Tage reichen, also alle 2 Tage laden für 40 Minuten.
Da ich nicht zuhause laden kann, muss ich mich also alle 2 Tage irgendwo 40 Minuten hinsetzen und warten.

Dazu kommt, ich hab nen kleines 82PS Auto was max 130kmh fährt, um die 20.000€ kostet+ und nen zu kleinen Kofferraum hat.
Da würde ich doch eher nen Octavia fürs gleiche Geld kaufen, da hab ich mehr von.
Oder wenn es ein Kleinstwagen sein soll, nen Toyota Aygo der kostet fast die Hälfte.


----------



## ntropy83 (20. Juli 2020)

Tesla ist in der Emobilität und der Digitalisierung des Autos circa 7 Jahre im Entwicklungsvorsprung. Was auch schon stark entwickelt wird, die breite Öffentlichkeit aber erst in 5-10 Jahren sieht, sind Technologien für das autonome Fahren. Da gibts dann ausgeklügelte Mathematikprogramme, die per Kamera und Lidar das Material eines Objektes erkennen können oder ganz viel SOTIF Tools (Security of the intended function) im Moment, um das autonome Fahren sicherer zu machen.

Wasserstoff ist ne nette Sache, hat aber ein paar Fallstricke. Zum Einen wird es fast außschließlich im Moment aus Erdgas gewonnen. Grüner Wasserstoff ist nicht sehr wirtschaftlich. Dafür werden grad massig Erdgas-Pipelines aufgebaut und Verträge geschlossen. Die Gewinnung von Wasserstoff aus Erdgas zur Umsetzung im Fahrbetrieb ist eine sehr ineffiziente Geschichte. Das ist es ökologischer mit Benzin weiterzufahren.

Der Wasserstofftransport über Land ist eine Herausforderung. In einen Lkw bekommt man nicht sehr viel rein und deswegen wäre es besser in Zügen oder in Pipelines. Das sind jedoch rollende Bomben dann. 
Die Synthese des Wasserstoffs vor Ort in einem Wasserstoffsynthesekraftwerk wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, doch die Investition dafür ist sehr hoch und kaum amortisierbar.

Die Brennstoffzelle im Elektroauto funktioniert wie die normale Emobilität. Das Auto hat eine E-Maschine, Motor und ne kleine Batterie. Zusätzlich dazu kommt noch die Brennstoffzelle. Diese ist technisch sehr komplex und braucht unter anderem eine Durchlauferhitzung, damit es nich zur Kristallisation innerhalb der Brennstoffversorgungswege kommt. So ein Auto gleicht einem kleinen Raumschiff. Es ist cool, unbedingt aber wird wirtschaftlich mit dem rein batterieelektrischen Fahrzeug nur schwerlich mithalten können. Wenn sehe ich die Brennstoffzelle eher im Lkw Bereich oder als stationär Versorgung. Vielleicht setzt sie sich aber auch als Luxusauto durch, wenn die Menschheit weiterhin wohlhabend bleibt.

Verbesserungen in der Technologie sind nicht ausgeschlossen, ich denke aber in den nächsten Jahren werden die Verbesserungen beim Batterieantrieb erstmal deutlich schneller kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal beim Smart EQ forfour geguckt.
> da muss ich spätestens alle 3 Tage laden und muss da 40 Minuten für 10-80% warten.
> Das würde dann wohl eher für 2 Tage reichen, also alle 2 Tage laden für 40 Minuten.
> Da ich nicht zuhause laden kann, muss ich mich also alle 2 Tage irgendwo 40 Minuten hinsetzen und warten.


Kürzen wir es einfach ab: 
Ein BEV ist Stand Heute nichts für dich. Darüber muss man doch gar nicht lange diskutieren.
Wir können auch nicht zu Hause Laden und haben daher auch einen kleinen Verbrenner.
Aber was ist einfacher?
Ne Wasserstofftankstelle in der Nähe bauen oder ne 230V Steckdose in der Tiefgarage?

Denn an Wasserstoff kommst du auch noch nicht so einfach, das darfst du nicht vergessen.


> Dazu kommt, ich hab nen kleines 82PS Auto was max 130kmh fährt, um die 20.000€ kostet+ und nen zu kleinen Kofferraum hat.
> Da würde ich doch eher nen Octavia fürs gleiche Geld kaufen, da hab ich mehr von.
> Oder wenn es ein Kleinstwagen sein soll, nen Toyota Aygo der kostet fast die Hälfte


Ja das ist dann die nächste Frage:
Brauchst du einen größeren Wagen? Wenn ja, dann kauf den Verbrenner, dann brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren.
Aber wenn dir der Wagen im Prinzip reicht dann wäre es geradezu nachlässig nur den Kaufpreis zu vergleichen.


Wir haben bei der Wagengröße inzwischen bemerkt, dass uns der Kleinwagen reicht oder wir brauchen direkt einen Transporter.
Fahren wir jetzt täglich einen Transporter? Nein, wir mieten halt 2 bis 3 mal im Jahr einen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2020)

Für mich ist das größte Hindernis tatsächlich schlicht die unflexibilität in Vergleich zum Verbrenner. Ich pendle täglich je 40 km hin und zurück. Allerdings kommt es bei mir oft vor, dass ich mich aus Gründen der Arbeit, aber auch privat, entscheide mal eben hunderte Kilometer zurückzulegen. Letzten Samstag beispielsweise bin ich wieder zur Arbeit und dort abgekommen hab ich festgestellt dass mein Chef einen Auswärtstermin als vor Ort Termin gekennzeichnet hat und bin spontan nochmal 100 km weiter gefahren zum Kunden. Dort ein paar Dinge geklärt und zurück. Macht statt 80km, mal eben 280km und zwar mit viel treten (zeitlich eben eng). Kaum zuhause ruft meine Frau an aus dem Camping-Urlaub in Belgien und merkt an dass sie was vergessen hat und unsere Tochter etwas weinerlich ist, weil sie mich vermisst. Also beschließe ich die Schuhe direkt wieder anzuziehen und mal eben 450km mehr zurück zu legen um sie zu überraschen, was zusammen zu essen und wieder zurück zu fahren. Außer einmal sieben Minuten fürs tanken konnte ich einfach fahren.
Mit den momentanen Elektrovarianten wäre das schlicht nicht so einfach gewesen und vor allem nicht so schnell. Da wären nervige Ladezeiten nötig gewesen die mir den Spaß daran echt vermiest hätten.

Obs zukünftig Wasserstoff wird, oder Elektro pur ist mir eigentlich wurscht, nur sollten diese Zwangspausen wegfallen. Und die frechen Preise.


----------



## ntropy83 (20. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Für mich ist das größte Hindernis tatsächlich schlicht die unflexibilität in Vergleich zum Verbrenner. Ich pendle täglich je 40 km hin und zurück. Allerdings kommt es bei mir oft vor, dass ich mich aus Gründen der Arbeit, aber auch privat, entscheide mal eben hunderte Kilometer zurückzulegen. Letzten Samstag beispielsweise bin ich wieder zur Arbeit und dort abgekommen hab ich festgestellt dass mein Chef einen Auswärtstermin als vor Ort Termin gekennzeichnet hat und bin spontan nochmal 100 km weiter gefahren zum Kunden. Dort ein paar Dinge geklärt und zurück. Macht statt 80km, mal eben 280km und zwar mit viel treten (zeitlich eben eng). Kaum zuhause ruft meine Frau an aus dem Camping-Urlaub in Belgien und merkt an dass sie was vergessen hat und unsere Tochter etwas weinerlich ist, weil sie mich vermisst. Also beschließe ich die Schuhe direkt wieder anzuziehen und mal eben 450km mehr zurück zu legen um sie zu überraschen, was zusammen zu essen und wieder zurück zu fahren. Außer einmal sieben Minuten fürs tanken konnte ich einfach fahren.
> Mit den momentanen Elektrovarianten wäre das schlicht nicht so einfach gewesen und vor allem nicht so schnell. Da wären nervige Ladezeiten nötig gewesen die mir den Spaß daran echt vermiest hätten.
> 
> Obs zukünftig Wasserstoff wird, oder Elektro pur ist mir eigentlich wurscht, nur sollten diese Zwangspausen wegfallen. Und die frechen Preise.



Die VW ID Reihen (jetzt kommt erst der Golf bald sollen alle Modelle nen ID kriegen) kommen mit 250, 400 und 600 km. Natürlich musste die au laden, die 600 km werden sicherlich auch so 3 h brauchen. Den Verbrenner werden wir also noch lange behalten.

Wird aber denke ich ein Mix. Für den reinen Großstadtverkehr sind die 250 km mehr als genug und die sind au schnell geladen. Schaue ich so in meinem Freundeskreis von fast 40 - jährigen hat einer von 10 ein Auto in der Großstadt. Also die Anforderungen an die Mobilität sind au stark im Wandel.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Ja komm Cleriker wie oft passiert das? 

Die meisten Leute sind halt echt unrealistisch bei ihren Anforderungen, wir haben immer nen großen Kombi gehabt. Aber haben wir ihn wirklich gebraucht? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2020)

Kleiner als Golf Klasse ist nix für mich.
Liegt erstens an der Größe und zweitens an der Motorisierung. 
Das nächste Auto wird auch kürzer, aber halt auch kein Aygo etc. 
Bin auch schon den IQ gefahren, aber für in den Urlaub, zum Einkaufen oder mal für 4-5 Erwachsene ist das nix.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> Die VW ID Reihen (jetzt kommt erst der Golf bald sollen alle Modelle nen ID kriegen) kommen mit 250, 400 und 600 km. Natürlich musste die au laden, die 600 km werden sicherlich auch so 3 h brauchen.



Ich brauch für 250km 30 Minuten an nem 100kW schnelllader. Je nach Fähigkeit des Autos dürfte man 600km in rund 1h geladen haben. 

Persönlich finde ich eine Zwangspause von 30 Minuten nach rund 300km absolut OK. Das kommt so selten - bei mir - vor, dass es kein wirkliches Argument ist. Auch sonst dürften die meisten eher selten in die Situation kommen, dass sie unterwegs lange Wartezeiten haben. Alle ~2,5 - 3h mal nen Kaffee trinken ist da dann zumutbar. Klar bis Sizilien wollt ich so nicht fahren, aber fürs normale Leben kommt man schon hin. 
Ich fahre jeden Tag 150-200km und lade im Alltag nie unterwegs. D.h. wenn ich nur 4 mal im Jahr an nen Schnelllader muss, dann verbringe ich in Summe mit "tanken" immer noch weniger Zeit als mit nem Verbrennen. Oft wird das Reichweitenthema erheblich größer gemacht als es für 90% der Leute ist.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja komm Cleriker wie oft passiert das?
> 
> Die meisten Leute sind halt echt unrealistisch bei ihren Anforderungen, wir haben immer nen großen Kombi gehabt. Aber haben wir ihn wirklich gebraucht? Nicht wirklich.



Bei mir? Oft! Ich fahre ja bereits in meiner Freizeit, also neben der Arbeit schon 30.000km jährlich. 

Vor kurzem wollten mir meine Kinder eine Story über mein lieblings XXL-Lokal nicht glauben, also hab ich sie kurzerhand ins Auto gesetzt und bin 400km (ein Weg) weit mit ihnen essen gefahren. Ich fahre einfach gerne Auto. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Als ich in Münster, München, Frankfurt, Paris, Rom, Oslo gewohnt habe, bin ich unter der Woche auch fast nie Auto gefahren. Am Wochenende aber umso mehr. 

Genau das ist ja der Punkt. Du behauptest dass meine Vorstellung unrealistisch sei, bist aber so dreist einfach deine niedrigeren Ansprüche auf mich zu übertragen. Meine Ansprüche erfüllt fast jeder Verbrenner mit links. Ein E-Mobil momentan aber nicht, oder nur mit großen Einschränkungen. Für mich kommt definitiv nur ein Wagen infrage der innerhalb weniger Minuten voll/geladen ist. Rückschritte in der Mobilität finde ich nicht lustig.

Edit
Selbst wenn bei dir derartiges nicht oft vorkommt... du könntest ja nicht mal. Es wäre einfach nicht in ähnlicher Art und Weise möglich. Das ist es was ich schade finde.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2020)

Dann bist du eben die besondere Schneeflocke die das macht


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Selbst wenn bei dir derartiges nicht oft vorkommt... du könntest ja nicht mal. Es wäre einfach nicht in ähnlicher Art und Weise möglich. Das ist es was ich schade finde.



Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Bei einem 800km Trip inklusive Essen, der ja ohnehin 10h+ dauert, sollte es keine große Rolle spielen noch - je nach Auto 1-2 Ladestopps a 30 min einzuplanen. Kaffee trinken, Füße vertreten, mal aufs Klo... 
Sehr oft befindet sich ja auch am Ziel ne Ladestation fußläufig, so dass während des Aufenthaltes auch ohne Mehraufwand geladen werden kann. 

Wenn man will, ist das ohne größere Einschränkungen alles zu machen. Den überlegenen Antrieb genießt man dabei ja noch dazu.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2020)

Schneeflocke? Was bedeutet das?

Wieviel Kilometer im Jahr fährst du denn so?


Ein zwei Ladestopps a 30 Minuten? Dann noch 800km in 10 Stunden? Eigentlich sollte es anders herum sein. 1000km in 8h und Stopps nur einer für 5-10 Minuten. 

Demnach bestätigst du es selbst. Momentan ist das gleiche Ergebnis nicht mit einem E zu erreichen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2020)

Bedeutet so viel wie, dass du da was besonderes bist und nicht 0815 

Ich fahre pro Woche 1200km, aber mit der Bahn weil es genau so schnell ist wie mit dem Auto und entspannter.
Außerdem fahre ich gratis, aber auch vorher war es mit BC100 billiger als mit dem Auto.
Das mache ich seit 2 Jahren und nur einmal musste ich das Auto nehmen weil wegen Sturm.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2020)

Ich habs noch nie geschafft in 5 Minuten  zu tanken. Wenn da einer vorn dran steht, dann erst mal tanken, rein laufen, zahlen.. also 15 Minuten brauchste auch da locker...


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2020)

Kannte ich nicht, diese Bezeichnung. Danke für die Erklärung.

Mit der Bahn bin ich eigentlich auch ganz gern unterwegs, nur wohne ich im Nichts. Vier Kilometer bis zur nächsten Haltestelle, von dort aus 50 Minuten bis in die Stadt und dort nur stündlich Züge zu den meisten Großstädten, inklusive mehrmaligem Umstieg. Das ist ja was ich meine. Einfach spontan los und zeitnah ankommen geht momentan nur mit Verbrenner, oder wenn man eh schon in der Stadt wohnt.





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nie geschafft in 5 Minuten  zu tanken. Wenn da einer vorn dran steht, dann erst mal tanken, rein laufen, zahlen.. also 15 Minuten brauchste auch da locker...


Was?! Wohnst du in der Stadt? Also ich warte so gut wie nie. Ich wüsste nicht mal wann ich überhaupt das letzte mal keine freie Säule hatte. Allerdings fahre ich auch keinen Diesel und die überwiegen zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung heutzutage. Gerade eben habe ich getankt. Aufs Gelände und direkt Rüssel rein, strikt zur Kasse, Karte vorgehalten, zwei Sekunden später den Pin eingetippt, umgedreht und ins Auto. 
Was haben die meisten Zapfsäulen? 15 l/min. Maximal vier Minuten und der Durchschnittstank ist voll. Dreißig Sekunden rein, genau so lange wieder raus, fertig. Läuft wie im Durchlauferhitzer. 

Ich bin gerade voll überrascht wie unterschiedlich das so laufen kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein zwei Ladestopps a 30 Minuten? Dann noch 800km in 10 Stunden? Eigentlich sollte es anders herum sein. 1000km in 8h und Stopps nur einer für 5-10 Minuten.
> 
> Demnach bestätigst du es selbst. Momentan ist das gleiche Ergebnis nicht mit einem E zu erreichen.



Nun, ich weiß ja nicht was für dich Essen gehen bedeutet. Aber 800km fahren und Essen würde bei mir schon 10h dauern. Oder fährst du 400km um dann das Essen reinzuschlingen (gefühlt würde ich bei einem XXL Lokal schon weniger von genießen ausgehen, aber das mag ein Vorurteil sein) und dann wieder zurück hetzen...

Und mit 1 oder 2 Ladestopps a 30 Minuten reichen natürlich für 800km locker. Bei meinem gerade so, bei anderen mit mehr Reichweite sogar noch eher. Ein Polestar 2 wäre von mir ein Tipp, der kann das.

BTW 8h mit einer 5-10minütigen Pause ist auch nicht direkt vernünftig. Bei LKW Fahrern ist sowas nicht umsonst anders vorgeschrieben...


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nie geschafft in 5 Minuten  zu tanken. Wenn da einer vorn dran steht, dann erst mal tanken, rein laufen, zahlen.. also 15 Minuten brauchste auch da locker...


Ran an die Tankstelle, Karte vorhalten, Pin eingeben, tanken, fertig.
Dauert keine 5 Minuten für 45-50 Liter.
Brauchen wir aber garnicht weiter drüber diskutieren, scheint in der Schweiz etwas langsamer zu laufen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> BTW 8h mit einer 5-10minütigen Pause ist auch nicht direkt vernünftig. Bei LKW Fahrern ist sowas nicht umsonst anders vorgeschrieben...


Es soll Leute geben, die sich beim fahren abwechseln.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2020)

Da hab ich dich schlicht falsch verstanden. Ich dachte du meinst nur die Fahrtzeit. Bei dem Lokal steht jedenfalls keine E-Säule. Allgemein kenne ich das auch enger aus dich besiedelten Gebieten. Das Lokal was ich meine ist mitten in einem kleinen Waldstück mit Tennis-und Golfplatz nebenan. Da verkehren hauptsächlich Leute die sich größere Wagen leisten. Eine Stromtanke würde da wahrscheinlich wenig nutzen finden. 

Was das mit dem fahren angeht... das ist wie immer im Leben. Einer kann's besser, der nächste schlechter. Also einfach von der persönlichen Eignung her. Es gibt Leute die jammern wenn sie mal ne halbe Stunde irgendwo in der Schlange stehen über ihre Füße, andere stehen am Arbeitsplatz täglich zehn Stunden auf Beton und sind gut zufrieden. Ich arbeite recht lange täglich und pendle dann noch nach hause. Da ist einfach Gewohnheit dabei. Allgemein sind Aktivitäten die einem wirklich Spaß machen selten sonderlich Kräfte zehrend, oder ermüdend. Eher erfrischend, motivierend anspornend. Da ist man eher bei der Sache.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was das mit dem fahren angeht... das ist wie immer im Leben. Einer kann's besser, der nächste schlechter. Also einfach von der persönlichen Eignung her. Es gibt Leute die jammern wenn sie mal ne halbe Stunde irgendwo in der Schlange stehen über ihre Füße, andere stehen am Arbeitsplatz täglich zehn Stunden auf Beton und sind gut zufrieden. Ich arbeite recht lange täglich und pendle dann noch nach hause. Da ist einfach Gewohnheit dabei. Allgemein sind Aktivitäten die einem wirklich Spaß machen selten sonderlich Kräfte zehrend, oder ermüdend. Eher erfrischend, motivierend anspornend. Da ist man eher bei der Sache.



Nun das mit dem Fahren und den dazugehörigen Pausen hat wenig mit persönlicher Eignung zu tun, sondern schlicht mit Aufmerksamkeit, Müdigkeit und der damit nach einigen Stunden am Stück zwangsläufig sinkende Fahrtauglichkeit. Auch wenn man es nicht wahrhaben will. 

Ich fahr auch viel Auto, habe beruflich bedingt diverse Fahrertrainings inkl Rennstrecke hinter mir, die Zulassung Prototypen bis zur Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu bewegen und in den letzten Jahren mit wirklich äußerst potenten Sportwagen zu tun. D.h. Nachgewiesenermaßen (weil mit zusätzlichen Prüfungen bestätigt) bin ich fahrtechnisch und theoretisch deutlich besser ausgebildet als der Normalfahrer, aber vor dem Abfall der Fahrtauglichkeit nach Stunden am Steuer dennoch nicht gefeit - wie eben jeder. Das kann man messen. Deswegen, regelmäßige Pausen sind notwendig und eher ein Zeichen der Vernunft als eines davon wie toll man fahren kann. Selbstüberschätzung passt nicht zu einem guten Fahrer.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Juli 2020)

naja wie schon geschrieben wenn man in Urlaub fährt oä. ist man häufig nicht allein und kann sich abwechseln wenn man dann nicht unbedingt Pause machen will außer mal kurz tauschen und Beine vertreten hat man mit nem Elektro schon große Nachteile auf die Gesamtfahrzeit gesehen.

Soll auch Leute geben die sich auf dem Weg in fremden Ländern als Pause irgendwas ansehen wollen und da steht dann bestimmt nicht wartend nen DC Lader direkt davor oder ist ggf. zugeparkt bzw ein anderer lädt.

Bei den Autos die jetzt nicht gerade Tesla oä. Fahrzeuge sind mit über 100KWh Ladeleistung die auch häufig nur für einen geringen Teil der Gesamtladung gehalten werden kann man auch mit deutlich längeren oder öfteren Stopps rechnen und wenn man dann auf längere Strecke 2-3h verliert ist das schon viel und anstrengend.
Man muss auch erst einmal die Ladesäulen über Apps etc zum funktionieren kriegen muss (wenns überhaupt auf Anhieb funktioniert), bei Tesla einfach anstecken und kein Abrechnungschaos mit unterschiedlichen Tarifen.

Bin persönlich am überlegen da es gerade mit meinem älteren Auto ein guter Zeitpunkt wäre auf nen E-Auto zu wechseln aber z.B. die eher geringe Autobahnreichweite des E-208 oder Corsa-E schrecken mich doch ab aktuell dazu die lange Lieferzeit.
Wenn man für Urlaub etc. noch nen 2. Auto in der Familie hat ist nen E-Auto sehr sinnvoll und dann muss es kein Tesla sein, zumindest wenn man zuhause Laden kann.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun das mit dem Fahren und den dazugehörigen Pausen hat wenig mit persönlicher Eignung zu tun, sondern schlicht mit Aufmerksamkeit, Müdigkeit und der damit nach einigen Stunden am Stück zwangsläufig sinkende Fahrtauglichkeit. Auch wenn man es nicht wahrhaben will.
> 
> Ich fahr auch viel Auto, habe beruflich bedingt diverse Fahrertrainings inkl Rennstrecke hinter mir, die Zulassung Prototypen bis zur Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu bewegen und in den letzten Jahren mit wirklich äußerst potenten Sportwagen zu tun. D.h. Nachgewiesenermaßen (weil mit zusätzlichen Prüfungen bestätigt) bin ich fahrtechnisch und theoretisch deutlich besser ausgebildet als der Normalfahrer, aber vor dem Abfall der Fahrtauglichkeit nach Stunden am Steuer dennoch nicht gefeit - wie eben jeder. Das kann man messen. Deswegen, regelmäßige Pausen sind notwendig und eher ein Zeichen der Vernunft als eines davon wie toll man fahren kann. Selbstüberschätzung passt nicht zu einem guten Fahrer.


Was ist los, fühlst du dich angegriffen?
Wenn du ebenfalls so viel fährst, dann müsstest du eigentlich wissen dass deine Aussage und meine sich ja nicht ausschließen. Es gibt Menschen die fahren zwei Minuten 200+ und sind verschwitzt und überfordert und es gibt Menschen die das eine Stunde am Stück tun und entspannt sind wie kurz nach dem Morgenkaffee. Guck dir Triathleten an die erst Vollgas geben und dann doch immer wieder genug Ruhe zum Zielschießen beweisen, guck dir Kampfschwimmer, Jetpiloten Bergsteiger und und und an. Klar erleben die auch einen Abfall ihrer Leistung, das heißt aber nicht, dass sie dauernd lange Pausen benötigen um noch über dem Durchschnitt zu liegen. Da ist doch nichts arrogantes bei. Ich hab auf einer Arbeitsreise in den USA mal die Einladung bekommen 12 Stunden in einem privaten Nascar zu fahren und danach haben wir Reaktionstests (und anschließend Saufspiele) gemacht. Da hab ich dennoch eine durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit von 0.331 Sekunden gehabt, obwohl ich vorher acht Stunden gearbeitet habe. Da spielt so viel mit rein. Vorherige Belastung, wieviel Schlaf hatte man die letzten Tage, wie sind Licht und Witterung, hat man Stress im Hinterkopf, ist es eher kühl oder warm im Auto usw. Sich selbst einigermaßen einschätzen zu können und zu spüren wo seine Grenzen liegen, ist mMn für jede Art von Belastung Grundvoraussetzung.

Um mal wieder mehr Bezug zum Thema deutlich zu machen: Manch einer ist von dem Krach eines Motors schnell abgelenkt, oder gestresst. Andere empfinden eine besonders ruhige Fahrt beispielsweise in einem Elektroauto als viel anstrengender, weil es ihnen schwieriger fällt munter und konzentriert zu bleiben.
e-Autos können echte Alternativen sein, aber nicht pauschal für jeden. Zumindest noch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2020)

> Das Zauberwort wäre eine einheitliche CO2 Bepreisung, diese regelt alles  weitere, ideologieoffen und sinnig lenkend. Leider politisch nicht  umsetzbar - auch wenn es keine vernünftige Argumentation dagegen gibt.


Lösungen gibt es viele, auch die CO2 Bepreisung die du angesprochen hast, halte ich für sinnvoll. Ich plädiere auch dafür, der Industrie nicht den Strom so extrem zu subventionieren. Denn die Energieversorger holen sich das Geld zum Teil beim kleinen Bürger wieder. Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, wie die Strompreise die letzten Jahre gestiegen sind. Auf der anderen Seite wird rumgedödelt was die Förderung von Erneuerbaren Energien für den Bürger angeht. Das sind Zustände die so nicht mehr weitergehen können. Vorallem da die Stromanbieter das Geld der Industrie wirklich für ihre Netze gebrauchen können. 

Die Kohleförderung wird subventioniert, obwohl diese noch nie wirtschaftlich war. Auf der anderen Seite lässt man die deutsche PV-Industrie vor die Hunde gehen. Der Effekt davon: Über 110.000 Arbeitsplätze in der PV-Industrie sind Großteils verloren. So bekommt man den Wechsel zu erneuerbaren Energien auf jeden Fall nicht hin. Natürlich haben hier die Solar-Unternehmen auch ihre Schuld daran. Sie wurden durch die Förderung träge und die Forschung und Entwicklung wurde nur im kleinen Stil voran getrieben. Aber auch hier hätte der Staat Druck ausüben können. Klappt ja in anderen Industriebereichen auch wunderbar. 

Ähnlich wie bei anderen Großprojekten hat es die Regierung wieder mal verschlafen, die Bevölkerung bei Green Energy mit ins Boot zu holen. Es fehlt eine sinnvolle und vorallem einheitliche Förderung von erneuerbaren Energien. Die Einspeisevergütung für Besitzer von PV-Anlagen muss wieder steigen. Das würde sicher auch den einen oder anderen motivieren, sich so eine Anlage ohne Gesetzeszwang wie von Söder geplant, aufs Dach zu schnallen. Ebenso muss eine einheitliche Förderung von eAutos und Stromspeichern her. Hersteller auszuschließen, nur weil ihr Auto in der Anschaffung mehr als 75.000 Euro kostet, kann hier wohl nicht die Lösung sein. Das wirkt auf mich so, als würde hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. 



> Der Preis, ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das  diese um den Faktor 3-4 teurer sei. Das ist bei tausenden von  Kilometern schon ein Argument. Aber auf Teilstrecken wird das ja  gemacht.


Ui, ok. Das ist natürlich eine Hausnummer! oO 



> Wobei man dabei beachten muss, dass in den USA üblicherweise noch die  Mehrwertsteuer draufgerechnet werden muss. Dann ist der Unterschied in  dem Fall eher vernachlässigbar.
> E-Autos haben das Potential deutlich billiger zu werden als Verbrenner.  Einzig die Batteriepreise sind dem aktuell im Weg. Wenn man vom  Reichweitenwahn wegkäme und damit kleinere Akkus einbaut werden die  Autos nicht nur billiger, sondern auch ökologisch sinnvoller.
> Meiner hat gute 300km bei 50kWh und damit für 99.9% aller meiner Fahrten  genug Saft ohne nachzutanken (bei einer Jahresfahrleistung zwischen 35t  und 40tkm). Wenn ich jetzt 600km Reichweite haben wollt und damit  100kWh durch die Gegend schaukle habe ich außer einem deutlichen  Mehrpreis keinerlei Vorteile.


Ach da fehlt die Steuer. Ok, dann wird mir einiges klar. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das die Steuer schon drauf ist. 
Mhm, die Reichweitengeschichte ist meiner Meinung nach kein einfaches Thema. Ich persönlich plane durch meine zukünftige PV-Anlage auch mit einem gebrauchten Tesla Model S. Durch die PV-Anlage inkl. Stromspeicher und das Tesla Super Charger Netz macht mir ein größerer Akku auch nichts aus. Für mich hätte er sogar Vorteile, da ich wirklich viel mit meinem Auto unterwegs bin. Aber ich stimme dir zu, das nicht jeder ein Auto mit so einem großen Akku braucht. Im Stadtverkehr wo Parkplätze und Ladesäulen wirklich Mangelware sind, profitiert man eher von kleinen Autos mit etwas kleinerem Akku, denke ich. 

Wo wir aber gerade bei der größe des Akkus sind: Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, aber je mehr Ladezyklen ein Akku auf dem Tacho hat, umso schlechter ist das doch, oder? Dann würde ja ein größerer Akku im Umkehrschluss mehr Sinn machen, da ich diesen nicht so oft laden muss wie einen kleinen. 



> Es gibt zig Ansätze um die Akkus umweltfreundlicher in der Herstellung  und in der Produktion billiger zu machen. Das ist nur einer davon.
> Lustig dabei ist, dass ich es sehr oft erlebe wie eine  Wasserstoffzukunft herbeierträumt wird, die noch einige  Technologiesprünge und immense Investitionen in die Infastruktur  erfordert. Die gleichen Leute dann aber eine Weiterentwicklung der Akkus  bzw deren Technologie, die verglichen dazu ein Klacks ist und in den  nächsten 2 Jahren sicherlich kaufbar sein werden schlicht abstreiten bzw  nicht wahrhaben wollen.


Es ist auch absolut notwendig, das beim Akku weiter geforscht wird. Davon profitiert ja nicht nur die eAuto-Industrie.  
Die Wasserstoffgeschichte ist auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Was die Investitionen, Forschung und Infrastruktur angeht hast du völlig Recht. Will man hier wirklich unter dem Strich "grün" rauskommen, dann muss der Wasserstoff mit erneuerbaren Energien erzeugt worden sein. Sonst geht die Rechnung einfach nicht auf. Die Preise für Wasserstoffautos liegen auch im Bereich von ~ 75.000 € (Hyundai Nexo & Toyota Mirai). Aber auch hier würden die Preise massiv sinken, wenn höhere Stückzahlen davon gefertigt werden. Der große Nachteil beim Wasserstoff ist halt, das ich ihn in meinem kleinen Häuschen nicht selbst erzeugen kann. Das heißt ich hab hier genau so wie bei Benzin und Diesel große Produktions- und Lieferketten. Diese müssen dann natürlich auch "grün" sein, sonst macht das keinen Sinn. 

Kleine True-Story noch zum Ende des Wall of Text: 

Neulich am Mittagstisch. Kollegin X erzählt, das sie sich NIE ein eAuto (mit Akku) kaufen würden, wegen der seltenen Erden/Umweltverschmutzung etc. Im nächsten Satz erzählt sie, das sie sich jetzt ein eFahrrad gekauft hat. 
Mein Kommentar dazu: "Aha, und der Strom wird beim eFahrrad also nicht in einem Akku gespeichert, sondern in einem Ziegelstein?" 

Bei so einer Doppelmoral tränen dir die Augen, weil du nicht weißt ob du lachen oder weinen sollst.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Ja das mit dem großen Akku und den Zyklen hat was wahres. Aber was bringt es im Gegensatz dauernd viel mehr Gewicht mitzuschleppen?
Auch wenn der kleine Akku nach 8 Jahren getauscht werden muss hast du dann beim Tausch wahrscheinlich günstigere Preise und bessere Zellen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2020)

Die Frage ist halt: Braucht man einen großen Akku oder braucht man keinen? Für Leute wie mich, die viele Kilometer am Stück fahren und das Teil selbst laden können bzw. auf das Super Charger Netzwerk zurückgreifen können, sehe ich keinen großen Nachteil. 

Du hast natürlich Recht was das Gewicht des Akkus angeht. Dieser macht einen Großteil des Gesamtgewichts aus. Dicht gefolgt von den E-Motoren. Zumindest beim Tesla Model S ist es so. Da aber die Tesla ein sehr niedrigen cW-Wert haben, büßen sie auch bei der Reichweite trotz des hohen Gewichts nicht soviel ein. Die einzigen Mankos beim Model S ist für mich das Fehlen einer Wärmepumpe und die dürftige Rekuperation. Aber mal sehen ob das in der nächsten Version behoben wird.  

Was die Kostenvergleich zwischen großem und kleinen Akku angeht, gibt es eine interessante Studie. Wie nahe die an der Realität ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. *Klick*


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2020)

Wir haben ja einmal den 100er Akku drin und einmal den 75er.. vom Gewicht her sind das vielleicht noch mal 40kg mehr oder weniger. Darauf kommt es echt nedd an.  Zyklenzahl is da natürlich ein Argument. Nen 50er Akku macht bei gleicher Fahrtstrecke die doppelte Zyklenzahl mit als ein grosser 100er Akku. Wird also wohl auch schneller verschleissen. Dazu wird er nicht so gern so schnell geladen werden, bzw. tun dem hohe Raten mehr weh als kleine. Aber der Großteil fährt halt keine 600km am Tag. Und damit klappt es für den Grossteil auch. Und es werden täglich mehr. Und es steigen mehr Leute vom Verbrenner auf E um als von E wieder zum Verbrenner  Weder ich noch meine Frau werden je wieder ein Auto kaufen mit dem ich extra irgendwo hin fahren muss um zu tanken... Das danach noch Lärm macht, viel Wartung braucht etc... Nope, die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Wobei das am Ende irgendwelche Zahlenspiele sind. Und oft auch deutsche Extreme die sonst weltweit nirgendwo auftreten. Extra für die paar tausend da was konsturieren ist ökonomischer Schwachsinn. Funzt halt dann in einem Land nicht, dafür in allen anderen. Passt doch. Irgendwo müssen die Verbrenner die in D gebaut werden ja auch noch gefahren werden Vom Binnenmarkt können die 3 grossen Hersteller sicherlich leben.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2020)

Der Trend zu einem großen Steuergerät ist ja auch bei den alteingesessenen OEMs zu erkennen.
Die vielen Steuergeräte wird es auch weiterhin geben, dann aber wohl mit veringertem Funktionsumfang. Es macht keinen Sinn wenn das große Steuergerät direkt die einzelnen Ventile/Pumpen des ESP/ABS-Hydraulikblocks oder die Heckklappe ansteuert. Der Kabelbaum wäre ein rießen Rückschritt.
Tesla hat natürlich mit dem eigenen Silizium und der Software einen großen Vorsprung. Wie viel der Wert ist zeigt sich dann wenn rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Trend zu einem großen Steuergerät ist ja auch bei den alteingesessenen OEMs zu erkennen.
> Die vielen Steuergeräte wird es auch weiterhin geben, dann aber wohl mit veringertem Funktionsumfang. Es macht keinen Sinn wenn das große Steuergerät direkt die einzelnen Ventile/Pumpen des ESP/ABS-Hydraulikblocks oder die Heckklappe ansteuert.


Dieses Thema ist zwanzig Jahre alt. Schon vor zwanzig Jahren haben wir in der Elektronikforsung eins großen Autoherstellers vorgeschlagen, von den weit über 100 einzelnen Steuergeräten in Oberklassefahrzeugen weg zu gehen und zu dem klassischem drei Rechner Desing zu kommen. Ein billiger für alle Konfortfunktionen, einen hochwertigen und umfassend getesteten für alle Sicherheitsfunktionen und einen Dritten zur Überwachung und für Notlaufeigenschaften.

Das sagt sich alles so leicht, man muss dan das gesamte Know-How der Zulieferer abgreifen. Und die geben das nicht her, oder ungern. Dann hei0t es auf einmal, ein ABS Gerät selber zu programmieren und das macht man nicht so einfach, da hängen vierzig Jahre Erfahrung drin. Aber man macht es über eine Zulieferer-App, dann hat man trotzdem wieder die Kompatibilitätsprobleme, wenn über 100 Apps von allen Zulieferern parallel laufen.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (25. Juli 2020)

Ich halte Wasserstoff für die einzig sinnvolle praktikable Lösung auf Dauer, die auch von der Umsetzung um Welten kostengünstiger ist als die Batterie/Akku Geschichte:

Kurze Auflade/Tankzeiten->quasi unbegrenzte Reichweite, da Zeitverlust als Faktor wegfällt
Klimaneutral bei Erzeugung durch erneuerbare Energien und je nach politischen Umfeld Kernkraft oder in ferner Zukunft Fusion
Man kann vorhandene Tankstelleninfrastruktur weltweit Nutzen also auch in Entwicklungsländern/abgelegenen Gebieten ohne massiv in die Natur eingreifen zu müssen durch Kraftwerke vor Ort. Transport ist bei vollständiger Umstellung der Antriebe auf Wasserstoff, auch aus Marketinggründen, umweltfreundlich
Mineralölkonzerne können mit Gewinnerwartung in sinnvolle Folgetechnologien(Wasserstoffgewinnung) und Umstrukturirung(Tankstellen) investieren, ohne das für sie der Markt wegbricht und werden mit Fristen zur Übernahme von Kosten für die Umstrukturierung genudged, was staatliche Haushalte entlastet
Sklaverei/Aubeutung und Kinderarbeit in Entwicklungsländern durch Gewinnung und Verarbeitung großer Mengen von teilweise hochgiftigen Chemikalien bzw. deren spätere Entsorgung wird massiv reduziert
Drucktanks+ Brennstoffzelle oder Wasserstoffverbrenner haben hier einen wesentlich besseren ökologischen Fußabdruck als Batteriekomponenten und lassen sich besser recyclen

Was das eigentlich Thema angeht:
Selbst Tesla kocht nur mit Wasser: was die in der Fertigung an Knowhow noch nicht haben, das haben sie in der Softwareabteilung der Konkurrenz voraus. Auch ist das politische Klima in Kalifornien für Technologiefirmen sicherlich besser: "Haben wir immer so gemacht"; "Visionen sind für Spinner"; "Keine Experimente", wie hierzulande lähmen technische Entwicklungen, auch wenn sich dadurch andere Annehmlichkeiten ergeben. Steuersysteme stehen da aber auf einem ganz anderen Papier, setzt ja offensichtlich auch Tesla auf Zulieferer. Weder besonders ungewöhnlich, noch besondere Eigenleistung von Tesla.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Ich sehe Text aber keine Zahlen. Kannst du die noch nachliefern oder basiert das nicht auf deutlichen Fakten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Ich halte Wasserstoff für die einzig sinnvolle praktikable Lösung auf Dauer.


Wie willst Du es verteilen? Flüssig oder Gasförmig, Laster oder Gasleitungen und wie und aus welchem Material willst Du Wasserstofftanks dicht bekommen und haltbar? Wie willst Du  mit aabblasenden Tanks in Tiefgaragen parken, etc.

Für Strom haben wir ein Netz, das liegt. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, die ersten 10 Millionen Fahrzeug ohne Änderungen an unser Stromnetz zu hängen. Erst dann muss man langsam erweitern oder die lokalen Ausbau von Solarzellen und Windkraftwerken forcieren. 

Einfach mal durchlesen und sich über die Konsequenzen im Klaren sein:
Wasserstoffversproedung &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## MyticDragonblast (25. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sehe Text aber keine Zahlen. Kannst du die noch nachliefern oder basiert das nicht auf deutlichen Fakten?



Habe mich absichtlich auf Allgemeinplätze beschränkt, die Zahlenreiterei führt zu nichts, da duzendfach in öffentlichen Medien präsentiert. Das Datenmaterial in den wirklich relevanten Punkten ist unzureichend und wird ohnehin nur durch politische Statements ausgeglichen(siehe Punkt 6). Solange da nicht mehr kommt kann ich wie jeder andere auch nur auf Erfahrungsbasis argumentieren.
Zu Punkt1: Erfahrungswerte für jeden der schon mal Tanken war
Punkt 2: Allgemeinplatz, wurde ja auch weiter oben schon angesprochen: Kohle verstromen um daraus Wasserstoff zu gewinnen wäre genauso sinnfrei für das angestrebte Ziel, wie mit Kohlestrom Batterien aufzuladen.
Punkt 3: Umsetzbarkeitsüberlegung auch abseits des "Industienationen Elfenbeinturms" mit Berücksichtigung des Aspekts Naturschutz. Gerade das Argument, "aber China und Staat X verpesten viel mehr!" hört man ja gerne. Die Überlegung bietet weltweit Perspektiven und bezieht andere Staaten von Anfang an mit ein. Was bringen Elektroautos in 50 Jahren wenn nur in einer handvoll Länder die notwenige Infrastruktur vorhanden ist.
Punkt 4: Überlegung der möglichen Einbindung der internationalen Marktteilnehmer mittels Zielvorgaben statt nationaler Alleingang mit Umverteilung über Subventionen
Punkt 5: Allgemeinplatz, aber bezüglich der Gewinnung sicherlich mit Zahlen belegbar. Der Wiederverwertungsaspekt ist zu neu, um da belastbares zugehöriges Datenmaterial zu haben, hier sehe ich aber Parallelen zur Elektroschrottentsorgung
Punkt 6: Wie oben: zum Batterierecycling in den Größenordnungen gibt es noch keine belastbaren Zahlen. Laut kurzem Blick in Wikipedia und anhängende Quellen werde das ganze Stand heute noch nicht durchgeführt. Das ganze sei trotz möglichen Verwertungsgrades von 90% energietechnisch unwirtschaftlich. Hingegen ist die Restverwertung von Metallschrott (Tanks/Motorblöcke)bei allen 3 Technologien aber identisch einfach und mit hohem Recyclinggrad(quasi 100%) industriell wirtschaftlich, trotz des enormen Energieverbrauchs.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> ... Punkt 6: Wie oben: zum Batterierecycling in den Größenordnungen gibt es noch keine belastbaren Zahlen. ...


Was ist einfacher? Lithium aus Salzen mit 1% Lithiumgehalt zu gewinnen, oder aus fertigen Batterien? Es wird nur nicht gemacht, weil es sich noch finanziell nicht lohnt. Das wird sich mit steigenden Preisen schnell ändern. Es gibt Verfahren, die 99% der Rohstoffe zurückgewinnen. Wir müssen sie nur errichten. Einfach bei Bedarf durchlesen:

*WIEDERVERWENDUNG UND RECYCLING VON LITHIUM-IONEN-AKKUS*
https://www.hlnug.de/fileadmin/dokumente/abfall/ressourcenschutz/Projektarbeit_LIA_final.pdf

*Recycling von Lithium-Ionen-Batterien im Rahmen des FuE-Programms
 "Förderung von Forschung und Entwicklung im Bereich der Elektromobilität"*
https://www.erneuerbar-mobil.de/sites/default/files/publications/abschlussbericht-lithorec_1.pdf

Geht es um Wasserstoff, muss alles neu gemacht werden. Das vergessen viele. Ist ein Schlagwort, glint langfrisitg gut, ist aber extrem teuer. Und dann braucht man überall Brennstoffzellen, um aus Wasserstoff wieder Strom zu machen. Das ist auch teuer.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (25. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie willst Du es verteilen? Flüssig oder Gasförmig, Laster oder Gasleitungen und wie und aus welchem Material willst Du Wasserstofftanks dicht bekommen und haltbar? Wie willst Du  mit aabblasenden Tanks in Tiefgaragen parken, etc.
> 
> Für Strom haben wir ein Netz, das liegt. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, die ersten 10 Millionen Fahrzeug ohne Änderungen an unser Stromnetz zu hängen. Erst dann muss man langsam erweitern oder die lokalen Ausbau von Solarzellen und Windkraftwerken forcieren.
> 
> ...



Flüssig in Drucktanks. Speziallegierungen dafür herzustellen ist weniger das Problem. Über geeichte Manometer die bei ungewöhnlichem Druckabfall warnen und regelmäßige Prüfung auf Dichtheit und gegebenenfalls Nacheichen des Manometers zB. beim Tüv kann man hinreichende Sicherheit gewährleisten. 
Die Verteilung kann klassisch in flüssiger Form für Tankstellen erfolgen. Langfristig ist die Idee über Gasleitungen in gasförmiger Form allerdings eine clevere Sache, wenn man Möglichkeiten findet bestehende Infrastruktur zu Nutzen(gerade unter dem angesprochenen Aspekt der Versprödung).
In Tiefgaragen sind Abluftsysteme allein schon wegen Kohlenmonoxid notwendig, Wasserstoff ist allerdings leichter als Luft, die Entlüftung sollte sich hier einfacher gestalten. In Kombination mit geprüfter Tankeinheit sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Die Sache mit dem Stromnetz in Industrieländern löst 2 Probleme nicht: Die Reichweite(gerade auch für Warentransport) und die Übertragbarkeit auf abgelegene Regionen/andere Länder. Deshalb ja die Idee Tankstellen als Infrastrukturnetzwerk weiternutzen zu können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Flüssig in Drucktanks.


_"... Die Verflüssigung bedarf jedoch einer Energie von 36kJ/g um Wasserstoff  auf eine Temperatur von -253°C herunterzukühlen, was ca. einem Drittel  der gespeicherten Energie entspricht. ..."_
dieBrennstoffzelle.de - Speicherung von Wasserstoff

Dazu kommt der Wirkungsgradverlust bei der Herstellung und die Abdampfrate bei Transport und Lagerung. Da ist Strom in Leitungen merklich sinnvoller, wenn wir von vorhandenem Strom aus Solar- und Windkraftwerken ausgehen.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (25. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was ist einfacher? Lithium aus Salzen mit 1% Lithiumgehalt zu gewinnen, oder aus fertigen Batterien? Es wird nur nicht gemacht, weil es sich noch finanziell nicht lohnt. Das wird sich mit steigenden Preisen schnell ändern. Es gibt Verfahren, die 99% der Rohstoffe zurückgewinnen. Wir müssen sie nur errichten. Einfach bei Bedarf durchlesen:
> 
> *WIEDERVERWENDUNG UND RECYCLING VON LITHIUM-IONEN-AKKUS*
> https://www.hlnug.de/fileadmin/dokumente/abfall/ressourcenschutz/Projektarbeit_LIA_final.pdf
> ...



Die Rohstoffrückgewinnung ist nie das Problem, mit quasi unbegrenztem Energieaufwand. Der Hase im Pfeffer liegt aber bei der notwendigen Energie für das Komplettrecycling eines Systems. Selbst die Studie ist zwar hochinteressant, geht aber auf diesen Aspekt nicht wirklich ein. Mehr als ein kWh/Batterie (ohne die zu spezifizieren) habe ich nicht sehen können, da wurde aber dann nicht mehr weiter darauf eingegangen -->Seite 195. Der ganze Recyclingaspekt wird in voller Breite ausgerollt mit Rückgewinnungsquoten und allem was politische Entscheidungsträger so hören wollen(mutmaßlicher Adressat). Der Energieaspekt mit dem die Wirtschaftlickeit aber steht und fälltfällt leider unter den Tisch.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"... Die Verflüssigung bedarf jedoch einer Energie von 36kJ/g um Wasserstoff auf eine Temperatur von -253°C herunterzukühlen, was ca. einem Drittel der gespeicherten Energie entspricht. ..."_
> dieBrennstoffzelle.de - Speicherung von Wasserstoff
> 
> Dazu kommt der Wirkungsgradverlust bei der Herstellung und die Abdampfrate bei Transport und Lagerung. Da ist Strom in Leitungen merklich sinnvoller, wenn wir von vorhandenem Strom aus Solar- und Windkraftwerken ausgehen.


Das häufige Energieumwandlung den Wirkungsgrad stark mindert ist immer ein Nachteil, der aber den Reichweitenvorteil und die einfache Nutzung von Infrastruktur weltweit nicht kompensieren kann. Die beste Alternative, die denkbar ist, sind genormte Wechselakkusysteme, die schnell getauscht werden können. Die Sache scheint vor einiger Zeit mal erwägt worden zu sein, war aber eine Totgeburt, weil jeder Hersteller gerne proprietäre Batteriesysteme nutzen will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Die Rohstoffrückgewinnung ist nie das Problem, mit quasi unbegrenztem Energieaufwand. Der Hase im Pfeffer liegt aber bei der notwendigen Energie für das Komplettrecycling eines Systems. ...


Es wird leider viel zu selten das Gesamtsystem bewertet. Der erste Schritt ist Downzycling. Fahrzeugbattererien sind hoch belastet, haben hohe Temperaturschwankungen, Schwingungen und Stöße sowie hohe Spitzenströme. Im ersten Schritt nutzt man 10 Jahre alte Batterien aus Fahrzeugen im Stationären Betrieb zur Pufferung des Stromnnetzes. Mit konstantet Temperatur, moderaten langsamen Ladezyklen und fest installiert halten sie dann nochmal 10 Jahre, bis die Kapazität so weit gesunken ist, dass eine Aufarbeitung sinnvoll ist.

Und dann vergleiche den Enewrgieaufwand der Neugewinnung mit dem Rezykling. Und dann werden im nächsten Schritt auch batterien gebaut, die einfacher zu rezykeln sind. Wir sind am Anfang, nicht am Ende. Es sprichtz ja auch nichts dagegen, parallel zum vorhandenen Stromnetz mit Batterien auch ein Wasserstoffnetz aufzubauen. Nur wozu. Was sollen wir mit Wasserstoff im Haushalt. Strom und Wärmepumpen sind viel effizienter.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (25. Juli 2020)

Richtig.
Ich finde es nur immer komisch, wenn statt generell technologieoffen zu sein mittels Subventionen oder Verboten massiv in Technologien und deren Entwicklung eingegriffen wird. Subventionen sind der erste Schritt zur Korruption. Es gibt immer jemanden der mehr auf die Fördertöpfe schielt, statt auf das Ziel mit dem die Subventionen eingeführt wurden. Deshalb bin ich eher der Vertreter von Konzepten und Vorgaben und gezielter Besteuerung zur Beteiligung der (ich nenn sie jetzt mal so) "schwarzen Schafe" an den Folgekosten für deren Wirtschaften.
Ich erlaube mir da mal einen kleinen Bogen zu schlagen: Intel hat gerade Probleme mit der Fertigung, aber auch da wird nicht alles auf 1 Pferd gesetzt, weil man glaubt das sei das einzig Wahre. Man forscht parallel zu verschiedenen Fertigungsverfahren und Chiparchitekturen. Das hat Intel schon einmal das Leben gerettet(Netburst vs. Core-Architektur). Solange wir hier in den Industriestaaten noch die Möglichkeit haben uns technologisch breit aufzustellen sollten wir das tun.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2020)

Wasserstoff ist auch Verschleiß- und Rohstofftechnisch nicht ganz ohne: Für die Brennstoffzelle benötigt man ebenfalls seltene Erden und auch diese verschleißen, u.a. durch Verunreinigungen in der Luft und im Wasserstoff.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur immer komisch, wenn statt generell technologieoffen zu sein mittels Subventionen oder Verboten massiv in Technologien und deren Entwicklung eingegriffen wird. Subventionen sind der erste Schritt zur Korruption..


Über  200  Milliarden Subventionen für Kernenergie. Was man damit hätte machen können
Atomstrom - mit 304 Milliarden Euro subventioniert | Greenpeace

Da hast völlig Recht. Die EE läuft ohne direkte Subvention, einzig der sinnvolle EInspeisevorrang entspricht nicht der reinen Marktwirtschaft, ist aber sinnvoll.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Über  200  Milliarden Subventionen für Kernenergie. Was man damit hätte machen können
> Atomstrom - mit 304 Milliarden Euro subventioniert | Greenpeace
> 
> Da hast völlig Recht. Die EE läuft ohne direkte Subvention, einzig der sinnvolle EInspeisevorrang entspricht nicht der reinen Marktwirtschaft, ist aber sinnvoll.




Dachte es gibt " freie Marktwirtschaft "


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2020)

> Dachte es gibt " freie Marktwirtschaft "


Freie Marktwirtschaft existiert so gesehen nicht. Der Staat greift immer auf die eine oder andere Weise ein, und sorgt für eine Marktregulation. 



> Es gibt immer jemanden der mehr auf die Fördertöpfe schielt, statt auf  das Ziel mit dem die Subventionen eingeführt wurden. Deshalb bin ich  eher der Vertreter von Konzepten und Vorgaben und gezielter Besteuerung  zur Beteiligung der (ich nenn sie jetzt mal so) "schwarzen Schafe" an  den Folgekosten für deren Wirtschaften.


Jeder stiehlt auf die eine oder andere Weise. So läuft das nun mal. Glaubst du, dass die Menschen da draußen genau das bekommen, was sie verdienen? Nein. Sie werden über- oder unterbezahlt, aber jemand in der Kette wird immer übers Ohr gehauen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lacmtG0V-uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2020)

Oh man, die Deutschen können einfach kein Silicon Valley....

Autopilot wird auch in Deutschland nicht so schnell kommen, da müssen sicherlich erst mal Regularien geprüft werden, dass kann schon mal ein halbes Jahrhundert dauern.  

MfG


----------



## DARPA (11. Dezember 2020)

Wer braucht selbstfahrende Autos? Da kann ich auch Bus fahren  So ein Schnarch


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wer braucht selbstfahrende Autos? Da kann ich auch Bus fahren  So ein Schnarch


Das ist so geil auf der Autobahn, gerade wenn man Kinder hat und es ums Essen im Auto geht. 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oh man, die Deutschen können einfach kein Silicon Valley....


Wundert mich nicht. Es ist enorm schwer ein Startup in Deutschland am laufen zu halten. Vllt. kommt es mir nur so vor, aber in anderen Ländern sind die Investoren risikobereiter.


DARPA schrieb:


> Wer braucht selbstfahrende Autos? Da kann ich auch Bus fahren  So ein Schnarch


Ich lade dich hiermit ein, mal eine Woche mit mir in die Arbeit und wieder zurück zu pendeln. Das sind ca. 80 km am Tag. Wenn du da siehst was dir auf der Straße begegnet, da langst du dir an den Kopf. Mal ein paar Auszüge:
Rechts blinken und links abbiegen, Auf einer Strecke wo 100 km/h ist mit 30 km/h dahinkriechen, Telefonieren am Steuer, extrem nahes Auffahren (auch bei Nebel und Schnee), überholen an absoluten Engstellen, Überholen mit Lichthupe auf der Landstraße etc. 

Aber der Berufspendler hat auch seine Möglichkeit auf Revanche. Hierzu mal eine kleine Anekdote die mir selbst passiert ist: 
Ein Teil meines Berufsweges führt über eine extrem bucklige Straße die voller Bodenwellen, Schlaglöchern und Unebenheiten durch Baumwurzeln ist. Eines dieser Schlaglöcher am Ortseingang ist wirklich extrem. Wenn da da zu schnell reinfährst, dann setzt du massiv mit dem Unterboden auf. Hat schon den einen oder anderen sein Auto runiert. Die Strecke wird von vielen Leuten gerne verwendet, weil man damit den Stau auf Bundesstraßen und Autobahn ganz ordentlich umfahren kann. Bei mir gehört sie allerdings zum Alltag. Diesen Sommer hatte ich auf dieser Strecke einen Münchner Proll mit seinem BMW M4 hinter mir. Auf der ganzen Strecke ist 60 km/h angesagt. Wegen den oben genannten Hinternissen ist das auch wirklich notwendig. Wenn man die Strecke und Problemstellen kennt, dann sind auch mal 80 oder 100 stellenweise drin. Naja, wie dem auch sei. Der Herr meinte mit seinem M4 so nah auf mich auffahren zu müssen, das ich seinen Milchbart erkennen konnte.  Ich hab daraufhin mit dem Blinker mehrmals entsprechend das Signal gegeben das er überholen kann, da die Strecke vor mir frei war und kein Schlagloch o.ä. in der Nähe ist. Darauf hat er aber null reagiert. Auch am Abstand zu mir hat sich nichts verändert. Wenn ich etwas hasse, dann Leute die so extrem auffahren. Also hab ich mir das noch 1-2 Minuten mit angeschaut, und hab dann auf 80 km/h beschleunigt. Der M4 blieb mir am Hintern. Kurz vor der Ortseinfahrt kommt dieses bereits angesprochene Schlagloch. Ich musste links abbiegen, und da auf dieser Strecke nichts los ist, und man alle Kreuzungen von weiten einsehen kann, muss man nicht mal massiv runterbremsen. Mit 60-80 km/h kann man also entspannt abbiegen. Hab das auch früh genug durch Blinken angekündigt. Hat den M4 aber nicht wirklich interessiert. Der Abstand und die Geschwidigkeit blieb die gleiche. Bin dann gemütlich abgebogen und er ist gerade aus weiter gefahren. Nur mit dem Schlagloch am Ortseingang hat er nicht gerechnet. Ende vom Lied: Er ist massiv aufgesetzt und liegen geblieben. 

Leute wie der Fahrer des M4 sind der Grund, warum wir selbstfahrende Autos gut gebrauchen können. Solche Menschen sind nicht nur selbst eine Gefahr für den Straßenverkehr, sondern eben auch für andere. Ich kenn viele Leute die mit so einem Kerl an der Heckstoßstange sehr schnell nervös werden. Gerade bei Fahranfängern oder Leuten die nicht viel Auto fahren ist das einfach kritisch.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das sind ca. 80 km am Tag. Wenn du da siehst was dir auf der Straße begegnet, da langst du dir an den Kopf. Mal ein paar Auszüge:


Deswegen lebe ich auch lieber mit ein paar Verspätungen bei der Bahn, ich fahre echt nicht oft Auto aber das ist halt schlimm. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Er ist massiv aufgesetzt und liegen geblieben.


Bist du ausgestiegen um das zu beobachten?^^


Painkiller schrieb:


> Solche Menschen sind nicht nur selbst eine Gefahr für den Straßenverkehr, sondern eben auch für andere.


Ja und deswegen muss es erheblich einfacher werden den Menschen ihren Lappen abzunehmen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen lebe ich auch lieber mit ein paar Verspätungen bei der Bahn, ich fahre echt nicht oft Auto aber das ist halt schlimm.


Ich hab die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Entweder ich fahr mit dem Auto und hab so meine 30-40 Minuten Fahrzeit. Oder ich nehm die Bahn und brauch ca. 2 Stunden wenn alles glatt läuft und die Anschlusszüge auch pünktlich kommen. Kennst ja die natürlichen Feinde der deutschen Bahn: Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter, Luftballons, Leute im Gleisbett, explodierende Weichen (True Story!), Signalstörung, Stellwerkstörung, Besoffene. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bist du ausgestiegen um das zu beobachten?^^


Sowas würde ich doch nie tun.  Hat gereicht abzubremsen und das Fenster aufzumachen. Das Geräusch hört kein Autofahrer gern, aber was will man machen. Klarer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung und fehlende Streckenkenntnis. Würde fast vermuten das er nach meinem Abbiegen noch weiter beschleunigt hat.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und deswegen muss es erheblich einfacher werden den Menschen ihren Lappen abzunehmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Entweder ich fahr mit dem Auto und hab so meine 30-40 Minuten Fahrzeit. Oder ich nehm die Bahn und brauch ca. 2 Stunden


Das ist natürlich ein erheblich Unterschied, ist bei meinem Dad auch so. 
Ich hab Tür zu Tür keinen großen Unterschied zum Auto, bin aber auch nur Wochenendpendler und muss quer durch die Republik. Außerdem hat die Bahn den Vorteil, dass ich schlicht und einfach kostenlos fahren kann.
Aber selbst wenn nicht, rechnerisch wäre eine BahnCard 100 billiger als das Benzin alleine.


----------



## Deludrian (11. Dezember 2020)

Bei solchen Leuten, wie dem M4 Fahrer, tippe ich gerne mal ganz leicht auf die Bremse. Nur so doll, dass die Bremslichter leuchten und ich keine Geschwindigkeit verliere. Das hilft oftmals schon 
Und was ich auch gerne mal mache: Scheibenwischwasser sprühen. Das bekommt der Hintermann bei geringer Entfernung auch ab und nervt die Leute ziemlich. Das ganze ruhig ein paar Mal hintereinander machen. Aber immer erst warten, bis der Hintermann fertig ist selber zu wischen


----------



## TrueRomance (11. Dezember 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch die teilweise miesen Arbeitsbedingungen, welche bei Tesla vorherrschen, hinzufügen bzw ergänzen. Sowas gibt es bei uns in DE in der Automobilbranche einfach nicht.


 dafür baut VW ja auch die Werke in zum Beispiel China. Dort dürfen Zwangsarbeiter ausgebeutet werden. Hier in DE wo nur die Endmontage stattfindet, gibts erstmal etliche Zulieferer bei denen es teilweise auch kein schönes Arbeiten ist und mit einem lächerlichen Lohn vergütet wird. Die Mitarbeiter bei VW bekommen dafür Unsummen.


Deludrian schrieb:


> tippe ich gerne mal ganz leicht auf die Bremse


Same   danach reicht der Abstand dann für 2 Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Deludrian (11. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> danach reicht der Abstand dann für 2 Fahrzeuge.


Genau so schauts aus 
Aber das ganze kann halt auch echt mal schief gehen, wenn man doch mal etwas zu stark auf die Bremse steigt. Dann ist der hinter einem wirklich in deinem Kofferraum


----------



## TrueRomance (11. Dezember 2020)

Stress kann ich beim Autofahren nicht gebrauchen. Und wenn ich mit 80 hinter nem LKW klemme, lässt dichtes Auffahren den LKW auch nicht verschwinden. Dann soll er überholen. Ich tue es nicht weil der nächste LKW dann vor mir fährt und ich wieder 80 fahre.


----------



## Deludrian (11. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich tue es nicht weil der nächste LKW dann vor mir fährt und ich wieder 80 fahre.


Das erlebe ich häufig auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Es sind zwar pro Strecke bloß 7-8km, aber es fahren viele LKW dort lang. Ist halt mal die Hauptverbindung zwischen zwei Gewerbegebieten und gleichzeitig der Zubringer zur Autobahn.
Ich sehe es oft, dass welche einen LKW überholen und anschließend direkt hinter dem nächsten LKW fahren. Lache mir dann immer was ins Fäustchen und frage mich, was es ihnen gebracht hat.

Naja, wenigstens sind sie dann 2 Sekunden eher am Ziel


----------



## tdi-fan (14. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> dafür baut VW ja auch die Werke in zum Beispiel China. Dort dürfen Zwangsarbeiter ausgebeutet werden. Hier in DE wo nur die Endmontage stattfindet, gibts erstmal etliche Zulieferer bei denen es teilweise auch kein schönes Arbeiten ist und mit einem lächerlichen Lohn vergütet wird. Die Mitarbeiter bei VW bekommen dafür Unsummen.
> 
> Same   danach reicht der Abstand dann für 2 Fahrzeuge.


Passt aber jetzt nicht in den Zusammenhang. Ich schrieb meinen Kommentar _Anfang 2020_, wo die Arbeitsbedingungen in China noch nicht bekannt waren.

In meinem Landkreis und im Umland gibt es unzählige Zulieferer, und die verdienen alle sehr gut. Diese Zulieferer hier sind mit die besten Arbeitgeber.  Unsummen verdienen die Bandarbeiter von VW in DE nicht, sondern genauso wie es überall sein sollte.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Anfang 2020


Da hab ich gar nicht hingeschaut. Sorry. 
In Leipzig gehen die Löhne deutlich auseinander. 12 bis ca. 20 Euro Stunde. Die Pramienzahungen nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2021)

Das neue Model S Plaid+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Januar 2021)

Solange unsere Regierung keine vernünftige Infrastruktur schafft und einheitliche Bezahlsysteme dafür schafft, bleibt E-mobilität in Deutschland ein Nischenprodukt.
Leider.
China wird uns da auch bald beim Automobilbau überholen.   
Schlaf schön weiter Deutschland.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Januar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> vernünftige Infrastruktur schafft und einheitliche Bezahlsysteme dafür schafft


Genau das hat ein einzelner Hersteller in den USA, Großteil von Europa, im Osten von China, Korea, Japan, Australien und Neuseeland schon alles gemacht...
Hinfahren, einstecken und fertig. Keine Ladekarten-Verarsche, keine Verträge, einfach ein funktionierendes, transparentes Ladenetz. 
Okay,  auch keine Vetternwirtschaft mit Politikern und Konzernen die an allen Ecken mitreden und noch mitverdienen wollen etc...  eventuell scheitert es ja daran?


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Solange unsere Regierung keine vernünftige Infrastruktur schafft und einheitliche Bezahlsysteme dafür schafft, bleibt E-mobilität in Deutschland ein Nischenprodukt.
> Leider.
> China wird uns da auch bald beim Automobilbau überholen.
> Schlaf schön weiter Deutschland.


Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein E-Auto kaufen, aber auf dem Land habe ich keine Chance.
Bis zur nächsten Ladestation sind es 20km.
Und weiter unterwegs sieht es nicht besser aus.

Schön, daß Tesla e-Autos für 140.000 EUR baut mit 320km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Rakentenbeschleunigung.
Nur kann den sich hier keiner leisten.

Anstatt eine Kiste mit 160 km/h zu bauen mit 500 km Reichweite für kleinere Preise. 
Das kleine Model 3 kostet um die 60.000 EUR brutto.

Wozu man da 440PS braucht, weiß nur Tesla.

Also fahre ich weitere 15 Jahre mit meinem Benzinstinker rum.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also fahre ich weitere 15 Jahre mit meinem Benzinstinker rum.


Ich auch. Der nächste wird wieder ein Benziner und den fahre ich wieder 7 bis 10 Jahre. Mindestens. 
China ist da deutlich schlauer. Die stecken in jeden Quadratmeter eine Ladestation und pushen die neuen Autohersteller. Ein E-Auto ist deutlich weniger komplex und die Chinesen nutzen das aus um einen neuen Markt zu erschließen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ein E-Auto ist deutlich weniger komplex und die Chinesen nutzen das aus um einen neuen Markt zu erschließen.


Klar. 
Wenn wir die Einspritzpumpen-, Getriebe und Ölfilterfabriken in Akkuproduzenten umgerüstet hätten, wären wir heute Weltmarktführer.

Aber so weit reicht der Verstand bei Audi, BMW und Konsorten anscheinend nicht.
VW mach den Diesel kaputt ohne Folgen und die Spritsäufer laufen und laufen und laufen ... .

Es fehlt noch, daß wir den Benziner in die LKWs einbauen und rumfahren, wie die Russen mit dem Ural.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Januar 2021)

Jupp, viele Bauteile fallen weg. Übrig bleiben noch ein paar Verschleißteile. Nen dicken Boschakku in die Karre, ordentlich vor Rost schützen und man kann die E Autos wahrscheinlich ewig fahren wenn die Akkus mitmachen. Die Chinesen haben das erkannt.
Und unser Automobilbranche tut jetzt überrascht. Mal schauen wo der Spaß noch hinführt. Hauptsache gute Lobbyarbeit


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das neue Model S Plaid+


Spielzeuge für die oberen Zehntausend aber keine Antwort auf die Frage der Massenmobilität


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Spielzeuge für die oberen Zehntausend aber keine Antwort auf die Frage der Massenmobilität


Leider ist das so.
Wenn dann die ersten Werke schließen, wird es hart in der Schlange vorm Arbeitsamt.
Die Herren Vorstände werden wir da aber nicht treffen, denen ist das sicher zu stressig.
Die Zeche zahlt, wie fast immer, der fleißige Arbeiter / Techniker / Angestellte.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schön, daß Tesla e-Autos für 140.000 EUR baut mit 320km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Rakentenbeschleunigung.
> Nur kann den sich hier keiner leisten.



Muss auch keiner. Bei euch kostet das Model 3 schon unter 40.000... schafft 225 (was mehr als genug ist) und unter 6 Sekunden auf 100...  Oder meckert jeder dass der RS3 nicht für 10.000€ verkauft wird?


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Muss auch keiner. Bei euch kostet das Model 3 schon unter 40.000...


Im Internet oder wirklich?

40.000 EUR sind immer noch eine Menge Geld.
Bekommt man denn einen gebrauchten Tesla für 14.000 EUR oder so?


Kuhprah schrieb:


> schafft 225 (was mehr als genug ist)


Brauch ich nicht.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> und unter 6 Sekunden auf 100...


Brauch ich nicht.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Oder meckert jeder dass der RS3 nicht für 10.000€ verkauft wird?


Brauch ich nicht.

Aber 500-600 km Reichweite im Winterbetrieb und viele Ladestationen brauche ich.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber 500-600 km Reichweite im Winterbetrieb und viele Ladestationen brauche ich.


Jupp, wenigstens an jeder aktuellen Tankstelle.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Januar 2021)

Mal als Vergleich:
Für 40000 Euro bekommst du nach Rabatt ne top ausgestattete Mercedes A-Klasse oder CLA mit AMG Sportpaket ca. 250PS und in top Qualität.
Ohne sich Gedanken über Aufladung oder Reichweite machen zu müssen, Ersatzteilversorgung, Service usw.

Fürs gleiche Geld einen eingeschränkten Tesla und eine qualitative Klapperkiste zu kaufen, dafür ist nicht jeder bereit.

Massenhafte E-Mobilität wird erst kommen, wenn die Chinesen weiter sind und günstige gute Autos hier anbieten dürfen, was aufgrund unseres Lobbyismus nicht einfach sein wird.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein E-Auto kaufen, aber auf dem Land habe ich keine Chance.
> Bis zur nächsten Ladestation sind es 20km.


Ihr habt Zuhause keinen Strom/keine Steckdose?


> Das kleine Model 3 kostet um die 60.000 EUR brutto.


Das kleinste M3 kostet 41.000€, und bald kommt ein noch günstigeres E-Auto von Tesla.


> Also fahre ich weitere 15 Jahre mit meinem Benzinstinker rum.


Das wirst du 100%ig nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgymYCRWbis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mal als Vergleich:
> Für 40000 Euro bekommst du nach Rabatt ne top ausgestattete Mercedes A-Klasse oder CLA mit AMG Sportpaket ca. 250PS und in top Qualität.


Ich brauche nicht mal 250PS
180 mit Allrad reichen mir an Berg (bei uns schneit es ab und zu wieder ein bißchen) .
Ich hätte mir auch sofort einen Diesel gekauft, aber ich muß ab und zu in eine Großstadt zu meiner Tochter.

Und da VW ja die 6er Euro-Norm-Diesel nur gegen Aufpreis rausrückt, ist es ein Benziner geworden.
Der säuft zwar das doppelte, hat aber überall die grüne Umweltplakette.

Die Daimler-Kollegen sind immer etwas teuerer in der Unterhaltung.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Das kleinste M3 kostet 41.000€,


Wir hören mal auf, zu träumen.
Schau mal hier rein:
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...hNetGrossPrice&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING .

Das billgste Model 3 Gebrauchtauto kostet rund 36.000 EUR, hat 45.000 km auf der Batterie in 1,5 Jahren.
Also 30.000 km/Jahr.
Das schaff ich nicht im Job (17.000 km /Jahr).

Das ist in jedem Autoportal so.

Das Geld hätte ich auch nicht.
Für das, was ich gehabt hätte, hätte ich die Batterie bekommen.

Also werden wir bis zur Gebrauchtpreisreduzierung der e-Autos die alten Benziner fahren.
Einen Neuwagen zu kaufen wird mir im Leben nicht mehr möglich sein, obwohl ich über 35 Jahre gearbeitet habe.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das wirst du 100%ig nicht.


Daß du dich da nicht irrst.
Die Laufzeiten meiner Autos sind extrem lange.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir hören mal auf, zu träumen.


Ich bitte darum.


> Schau mal hier rein:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Daß du dich da nicht irrst. Die Laufzeiten meiner Autos sind extrem lange.


Wenn du Zeit hast schau dir das Video mal an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit hast schau dir das Video mal an.


Hab ich.

Einigen wir uns so:
Wenn ich in 11 Jahren noch mit meiner Karre rumgurke, bekomme ich eine Kiste Bier.
Ansonsten Du.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hab ich.
> 
> Einigen wir uns so:
> Wenn ich in 11 Jahren noch mit meiner Karre rumgurke, bekomme ich eine Kiste Bier.
> Ansonsten Du.


Am Ende verreckt dir der Turbo oder so oder jmd. fährt dir rein. Riskante Wette


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Am Ende verreckt dir der Turbo oder so oder jmd. fährt dir rein. Riskante Wette


Der Turbo ist mir schon verreckt.
Aber erst nach 20 Jahren ... .


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich in 11 Jahren noch mit meiner Karre rumgurke, bekomme ich eine Kiste Bier.
> Ansonsten Du.


Das "Problem" ist einfach, dass der (auch der "schlaue"!) Mensch eigentlich nur linear denken/sich linearen Fortschritt vorstellen kann. In das Faß läuft pro Stunde ein Liter Regenwasser, dann sind es 100 Liter in 100 Stunden.

Exponentiell hingegen ist eine ganz andere "Klasse". Siehe auch das Beispiel mit den Reiskörnern auf dem Schachbrett. Verdoppelt man die Anzahl bei jedem weiteren Feld (1 Feld = 1 Korn, 2 Feld = 2 Körner, 3 Feld = 4 Körner, usw), dann liegen alleine auf dem letzten Feld ca. 277 Milliarden Tonnen Reis (auf allen Feldern zusammen ca. 540 Milliarden Tonnen).

Technologie entwickelt sich aber (in vielen einzelnen Bereichen) exponentiell. Technologie die kombiniert eingesetzt wird (zb. Hardware+Software) erfährt dann sogar eine doppelt exponentielle Entwicklung.

Auch ich kann mir da nur halbwegs vorstellen wie es in 10 (geschweige denn 15) Jahren in den primären Bereichen aussehen wird. Aber theoretisch ist es relativ wahrscheinlich, dass du in 15 Jahren nicht nur dein aktuelles Auto nicht mehr fährst, sondern sogar nicht mal mehr ein Elektroauto. Denn wenn die Vorhersagen zutreffen, wird ein eigenes KFZ um so viel teurer sein, dass der Verzicht auf ein eigenes Auto nichts weiter als eine logische Konsequenz ist. Für viele Menschen ist es das ja schon heute.

Deswegen sei froh dass du bisher keinen Neuwagen gekauft hast. Der Wertverlust zusammen mit der Wartung/Instandhaltung und dem Unterhalt bedeuten, dass du pro Jahr (und über viele Jahre) mindestens ~3 Monatsgehälter nur für dein Auto gearbeitet hättest - was auch noch ~98% der Zeit ungenutzt herumsteht. Was auch bedeutet, dass du ~98% der Kosten nur dafür bezahlt hättest (dafür arbeiten müsstest), dass die Kiste irgendwo geparkt ist.

Rein logisch ist das ziemlich dämlich.

Ich hätte mir auch ein nagelneues Model S (oder ähnlich) kaufen können, hab mich beim letzten Kauf vor ein paar Jahren aber für einen alten Passat 3B (aber mit 2,8L V6 + Allrad) entschieden. Und selbst der ist aktuell schon seit 18 Monaten abgemeldet...

Aber 15 Jahre sind noch so weit weg, dass die Chance durchaus gegeben ist, dass die ersten Länder manuelles Fahren zumindest nicht mehr auf allen Straßen erlauben. Ganz sicher aber schon große Bereiche für Verbrenner komplett gesperrt haben werden.

Zumindest aber werden neue (sowie natürlich erst recht gebrauchte) Elektrofahrzeuge dann (bzw. schon vorher) so preiswert sein, dass auch du dann keinen Verbrenner mehr fahren wirst. Und da bin ich mir 1000%ig sicher.

Daher nehme ich die Wette, auch wenn du schon von 15 auf 11 Jahre runter gegangen bist, sehr gerne an.

Ich würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn die erste Generation, die keinen Autoführerschein mehr machen kann/darf, schon geboren wurde/es gerade wird...


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist einfach, dass der (auch der "schlaue"!) Mensch eigentlich nur linear denken/sich linearen Fortschritt vorstellen kann. In das Faß läuft pro Stunde ein Liter Regenwasser, dann sind es 100 Liter in 100 Stunden.
> 
> Exponentiell hingegen ist eine ganz andere "Klasse". Siehe auch das Beispiel mit den Reiskörnern auf dem Schachbrett. Verdoppelt man die Anzahl bei jedem weiteren Feld (1 Feld = 1 Korn, 2 Feld = 2 Körner, 3 Feld = 4 Körner, usw), dann liegen alleine auf dem letzten Feld ca. 277 Milliarden Tonnen Reis (auf allen Feldern zusammen ca. 540 Milliarden Tonnen).
> 
> Technologie entwickelt sich aber in (vielen einzelnen Bereichen) exponentiell. Technologie die kombiniert eingesetzt wird (zb. Hardware+Software) erfährt dann sogar eine doppelt exponentielle Entwicklung.


Ich war in Mathe immer der beste bis zum Abitur. 

Die Handy- Entwicklung zum Beispiel konnte man nicht vorhersehen.
Das ging von jetzt auf gleich.

In eine Leuchtdiode konnte man zu meiner Studienzeit reinsehen.
Heute riskiert man ein Auge

Der Knackpunkt ist die Bestimmung der 10%-Grenze oder wann geht die Steigung der Kurve über 1.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch ich kann mir da nur halbwegs vorstellen wie es in 10 (geschweige denn 15) Jahren in den primären Bereichen aussehen wird. Aber theoretisch ist es relativ wahrscheinlich, dass du in 15 Jahren nicht nur dein aktuelles Auto nicht mehr fährst, sondern sogar nicht mal mehr ein Elektroauto.


Meine PKWs hielten alle länger, als 10 Jahre unter meinem Schuh.
Ja, ich bin einen Ausnahme.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Denn wenn die Vorhersagen zutreffen, wird ein eigenes KFZ um so viel teurer sein, dass der Verzicht auf ein eigenes Auto nichts weiter als eine logische Konsequenz ist.


In der Stadt geht das, bei uns auf dem Land nicht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Deswegen sei froh dass du bisher keinen Neuwagen gekauft hast.


Ein bißchen rechnen kann ich.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber 15 Jahre sind noch so weit weg, dass die Chance durchaus gegeben ist, dass die ersten Länder manuelles Fahren zumindest nicht mehr auf allen Straßen erlauben. Ganz sicher aber schon große Bereiche für Verbrenner komplett gesperrt haben werden.


Schauen wir mal.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Daher nehme ich die Wette, auch wenn du schon von 15 auf 11 Jahre runter gegangen bist, sehr gerne an.


Ich mußte erst kurz meine durchschnittliche Fahrzeughaltung durch den Quantencomputer jagen.

Wo bleiben die Teile eigentlich?


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein E-Auto kaufen, aber auf dem Land habe ich keine Chance.


Was? Dein Ernst?
Grade auf dem Land haben mehr Leute eine Chance da sie zu Hause laden können.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anstatt eine Kiste mit 160 km/h zu bauen mit 500 km Reichweite für kleinere Preise.


500km braucht man auch eher nicht


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kleine Model 3 kostet um die 60.000 EUR brutto.


Das stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Leider ist das so.


Tesla hat erst teure Fahrzeuge rausgebracht und jetzt kommen die günstigeren. Vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass das betriebswirtschaftlich notwendig war?


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht


Gut, hier kostet das Modell mit Allrad, was ich brauche, nur  53.000 EUR:
https://www.adac.de/rund-ums-fahrzeug/autokatalog/marken-modelle/tesla/tesla-model-3/ .


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2021)

Du willst ernsthaft behaupten, dass du über 400 PS brauchst?
Wie haben haben meine Großeltern nur alles mit einem kleinen Trabant geschafft?

Und falls du wirklich so viel Leistung brauchst, ganz sicher nicht in dieser fahrzeugklasse.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2021)

Einen Elektromotor mit mehr Maximalleistung zu verbauen kostet in der Herstellung fast nichts extra und hat auch quasi keine Nachteile in der Reichweite bei geringerem Abruf. Also verbaut ein schlauer BWLer natürlich Unmengen an PS weil es gut klingt.
Das Auto wäre auch mit 200PS nicht billiger.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2021)

Bitte?
Was ist das für ein Argument hier?

Wir sind in dem Spiel der Endkunde und du argumentierst aus Herstellersicht und *Fakt* ist,
den Endkunden kostet das Model 3 mit mehr PS halt mehr Geld.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2021)

Dann rechne doch mal vor, was ein Model 3 mit 120 PS kosten würde. Ich bin gespannt. Von mir aus können die Dinger auch 2000PS haben. Man muss sie ja nicht zum beschleunigen nutzen, wenn man nicht will. Aber so ein fetter E-Motor kann halt auch sehr gut bremsen und rekuperieren.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> den Endkunden kostet das Model 3 mit mehr PS halt mehr Geld.


Das "Model 3 mit mehr PS und Allrad" hat einen kompletten zusätzlichen Motor mit allem dazu notwendigen Beiwerk. Die PS sind nur ein Nebeneffekt, aber eben nicht das was den Preis ausmacht.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2021)

Nochmal nicht das was den Preis für den Hersteller ausmacht, für den Kunden kann das aber wieder komplett anders sein. 

Ich weiß nicht bei welchem Hersteller das jetzt war, aber da kann man für x€ extra LED Scheinwerfer bekommen. 
Diese LEDs sind aber immer verbaut, man kann sie aber nur nutzen wenn man dafür zahlt. 

Genau so kann das bei den PS sein, daher ist die Frage was man sparen kann wenn man weniger PS nimmt vollkommen unnötig. 


Die Frage bleibt aber, warum braucht er diese starke Antriebsleistung brauchen sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2021)

Welches Auto soll den LED Scheinwerfer haben die man nur für Extra Geld nutzen kann? 
Oder anders, wenn die da sind aber nicht genutzt werden, was leuchtet die Straße dann stattdessen aus?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Januar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber 15 Jahre sind noch so weit weg, dass die Chance durchaus gegeben ist, dass die ersten Länder manuelles Fahren zumindest nicht mehr auf allen Straßen erlauben. Ganz sicher aber schon große Bereiche für Verbrenner komplett gesperrt haben werden.


15 jahre sind nix!!! Es gibt auch in deutschland leute, die ihre kisten 15-20 jahre fahren müssen, weil sie eher kein geld für ein neues haben. (wird mit den erhöhten spritpreisen auch nicht besser!) Dazu reicht es bei so manchen garnicht erst für einen neuwagen und bevor du damit kommst, das die in zukunft doch am besten auf öpnv umsteigen, DAS GEHT BEI VIELEN SCHLICHTWEG NICHT!!! (sorry, das muß man mal in aller deutlichkeit schreiben) Es ist nicht jeder hier ein reicher sack und viele sind auf ihre karren angewiesen oder fahren, mit dem öpnv, frühs um 3 richtung arbeit um halb 7 da und irgendwann um 20 uhr wieder daheim zu sein.
Mal ganz davon ab, die deutschen autos fahren dann nochmal locker 20 jahre in afrika und sonstwo herum denn nein, wir sind nicht die einzigen auf diesem planeten. (das scheinen auch viele nicht zu wissen)

Anmerkung:
Sollte sich jemand von oben stehendem text beleidigt fühlen... ist es halt so. Überall schreien alle "deutschland=reiches land", aber das jeder mit ein paar tausend euro in der kreide steht und manch arbeitender schlechter als ein harz4-bezieher da steht, will keiner sehen. Dazu noch dieser ständige egoismus von leuten mit vermutlich reichlich geld  und ggf. affinität zu e-autos, die aber tonnenweise lebensmittel im jahr entsorgen (umweltschutz???), geht mir langsam doch dezent auf den s... (Das ist allgemein zu verstehen!!!)



Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen Elektromotor mit mehr Maximalleistung zu verbauen kostet in der Herstellung fast nichts extra...


Oha... Neodym-magnete und kupfer sind spott-billig geworden in letzter zeit? Zumindest bei letzterem sehe ich eher einen preisanstieg und für stärkere motoren benötigt man auch mehr. (zumindest wenn das ding nicht bei der ersten vollgas-fahrt leuchten soll wie eine glühbirne)


Olstyle schrieb:


> ...und hat auch quasi keine Nachteile in der Reichweite bei geringerem Abruf.


Also auch wenn du es vermutlich nicht wahr haben willst, aber e-motoren haben ein kennfeld bzw. nicht ständig maximale effizienz. Wenn ich das bild auf dieser seite richtig interpretiere, dann hat man die häufig zitierten "über 90% effizienz" nur in der oberen hälfte des unteren bzw. im mitterlen drehzahlbereich und das nur wenn man voll auf`m pinsel steht. (vollast) Geht man dagegen in teillast (ist beim auto ja am häufigsten genutzt), dann ist man auch ganz schnell bei 60% und nach dem hier geht es auch noch tiefer. (dem fehlten  beim berechnen aber die verluste durch die feldverzerrung)
Von daher ist da nix mit "selber reichweite" trotz mehr motorleistung. Es wird schon seinen grund haben warum hybride recht schwache e-motoren haben und zumindest vw bei seiner ID-reihe auf eine 150 kw-motor setzt. Immerhin verbrauchen sie damit bei 100km/h, und darunter, weniger strom als die teslas trotz mehr stirnfläche und schlechterem cw-wert.  (dieser tesla-trumpf zieht dann über 100 km/h)


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2021)

In Deutschland werden Kraftfahrzeuge im Durchschnitt nicht einmal zehn Jahre genutzt. Der Grund dafür ist nicht, dass sie nicht prinzipiell länger nutzbar wären, sondern dass mit zunehmenden Alter die Chance steigt, dass einzelne oder summierte Reparaturen fällig werden, für deren Kosten + Restwert des Fahrzeugs man ein Neufahrzeug anfinanzieren kann bzw. bereits einen jüngeren Gebrauchtwagen bekommt. Hinzu kommt, dass Neufahrzeuge (auch jüngere Gebrauchte) in der günstigsten Variante bereits  Ausstattungsmerkmale vorweisen können, für die man beim vorherigen Fahrzeug noch kräftig hätte dazuzahlen müssen.
Ihren zweiten Frühling erleben die hierzulande abgelegten Fahrzeuge dann nach ihrem Export in Länder, in denen Arbeitskraft und damit auch Reparaturen günstiger und sowohl die persönlichen als auch gesetzlichen Ansprüche an den fahrbaren Untersatz geringer sind.

Elektrofahrzeuge sind viel weniger verschleißanfällig. Den zu erwartenden verringerten Absatz bei Ersatzteilen würden Hersteller mittelfristig sicherlich gerne bereits beim Verkauf des Fahrzeugs einpreisen ...


----------



## Albatros1 (31. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden Kraftfahrzeuge im Durchschnitt nicht einmal zehn Jahre genutzt. Der Grund dafür ist nicht, dass sie nicht prinzipiell länger nutzbar wären, sondern dass mit zunehmenden Alter die Chance steigt, dass einzelne oder summierte Reparaturen fällig werden, für deren Kosten + Restwert des Fahrzeugs man ein Neufahrzeug anfinanzieren kann bzw. bereits einen jüngeren Gebrauchtwagen bekommt. Hinzu kommt, dass Neufahrzeuge (auch jüngere Gebrauchte) in der günstigsten Variante bereits  Ausstattungsmerkmale vorweisen können, für die man beim vorherigen Fahrzeug noch kräftig hätte dazuzahlen müssen.
> Ihren zweiten Frühling erleben die hierzulande abgelegten Fahrzeuge dann nach ihrem Export in Länder, in denen Arbeitskraft und damit auch Reparaturen günstiger und sowohl die persönlichen als auch gesetzlichen Ansprüche an den fahrbaren Untersatz geringer sind.
> 
> Elektrofahrzeuge sind viel weniger verschleißanfällig. Den zu erwartenden verringerten Absatz bei Ersatzteilen würden Hersteller mittelfristig sicherlich gerne bereits beim Verkauf des Fahrzeugs einpreisen ...


Ersatzteile werden wohl weniger anfallen. Allerdings ist sicher, die unbedingt notwendigen Updates werden dann vielleicht 800 oder 1500 € kosten. Die Hersteller werden kaum zu Zwergen schrumpfen. Man wird sich wartungsintensives Zubehör einfallen lassen. Natürlich werden auch vom Staat Vorschriften kommen. Ebenso Steuern auf E-Mobil -Strom oder Maut.
Autofahren wird eher teurer als heute. Auch schwierig für Gebrauchtwagenkäufer: Ein älteres Auto kann man normal betanken und hat fast die Reichweite und Leistung wie ein Neues. Ein gebrauchtes E-Mobil mit älterem Akku erfordert entweder einen neuen oder man fährt weniger weit bzw ohne Heizung.
Im Prinzip ist das Ganze noch nicht für eine Masseneinführung ausgereift.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Januar 2021)

Darauf kannst du Gift nehmen dass jeder Hersteller der jetzt schon gemolken hat wo es geht das auch weiterhin tun wird. Aber sollten die Kunden nicht man anfangen nachzufragen warum ihr qualitativ so hochwertiger VW zum Beispiel jedes Jahr für ne 3 stellige Eurosumme zum Service muss während der angeblich so schusselige Ami gar keine Wartungsintervalle kennt sondern dann entweder direkt vor Ort gewartet wird oder wenn es halt sein muss in ner Werkstatt und die dennoch 300.000km fahren oder auseinander zu fallen?
Die gesamte Mobilität wird sich bei uns ändern, Sinn der ganzen Sache ist nicht alle Verbrenner 1:1 gegen E-Autos auszutauschen. Sondern ein generelles Umdenken herbeizuführen. Und ja, Autofahren wird teurer, und auch Transport wird hoffentlich sehr bald um einiges teurer. Denn was derzeit abgeht ist nicht mehr normal...


----------



## DAU_0815 (31. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das Ganze noch nicht für eine Masseneinführung ausgereift.


Es geht jetzt ja auch erst richtig los. Das Ganze wird in ein paar Jahren anders aussehen.


----------



## Albatros1 (31. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es geht jetzt ja auch erst richtig los. Das Ganze wird in ein paar Jahren anders aussehen.


In einigen Länder sicher, man wird viele Milliarden investieren. International kaum, da dies eine große Verarmung der Bevölkerungen zur Folge hätte. Milliarden Menschen sparen auf ein Moped oder einen billigen Gebrauchten. Einen Wagen für das Geld eines Eigenheimes wird man denen kaum verkaufen können. Das wird sich sicher auch in 10 Jahren kaum geändert haben, da in nicht wenigen Ländern die halbe Bevölkerung von positiven Einkommensentwicklungen abgeschnitten wurden und werden. Es geht häufig einfach darum, den status quo zu erhalten.
Selbst bei uns geht es an die Grenzen der Machbarkeit.


----------



## DAU_0815 (31. Januar 2021)

Abwarten, gerade in armen Regionen ist zusammen mit einer Solar- oder Windkraftanlage die Unabhängigkeit von Benzinmporten gegeben. Es wird auch sehr einfach und billige Elektrofahrzeuge geben. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> In einigen Länder sicher, man wird viele Milliarden investieren. International kaum, da dies eine große Verarmung der Bevölkerungen zur Folge hätte. Milliarden Menschen sparen auf ein Moped oder einen billigen Gebrauchten. Einen Wagen für das Geld eines Eigenheimes wird man denen kaum verkaufen können. Das wird sich sicher auch in 10 Jahren kaum geändert haben, da in nicht wenigen Ländern die halbe Bevölkerung von positiven Einkommensentwicklungen abgeschnitten wurden und werden. Es geht häufig einfach darum, den status quo zu erhalten.
> Selbst bei uns geht es an die Grenzen der Machbarkeit.





DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Abwarten, gerade in armen Regionen ist zusammen mit einer Solar- oder Windkraftanlage die Unabhängigkeit von Benzinmporten gegeben. Es wird auch sehr einfach und billige Elektrofahrzeuge geben. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


Exakt. Wenn die jetzigen großen Abnehmer fossiler Brennstoffe von selbigen abkommen, werden sich die Ölriesen nicht gerade darum reißen, die Dritte Welt mit billigem Treibstoff zu versorgen. Diese wird derzeit _mitbeliefert_, um Förderüberschüsse wenigstens mit kleinem Gewinn loszuwerden, aber allein für die Dritte Welt lässt niemand mehr den heutigen Bestand an Förderanlagen laufen. Diese werden reduziert, viele Betreiber werden komplett aussteigen und mit geringerer Förderung steigt nun einmal auch der Preis.
Und nein, Schwellenländer zählen da nicht mit hinein. Die sind in Sachen Elektromobilität extrem aufgeschlossen, zumal sie keine etablierte Mobilitätsinfrastruktur austauschen müssen, sondern mit steigendem Wohlstand direkt aufs Neue setzen können.

Was aber die meisten ärmeren Länder im Überfluss haben, ist Sonne und Platz. Und so wie jetzt Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotoren, die sich dort ein Großteil der Bevölkerung neu nicht leisten kann, aus zigster Hand aus den Industrieländern kommen, wird es auch mit Elektroautos sein. Eventuell noch mit Biosprit-Hybriden in Regionen, in denen die Agararwirtschaft nicht schon mit der Nahrungsversorgung überfordert ist.
Abgenudelte Akkus stören in der Dritten Welt niemanden sonderlich. Da werden ohne sonderliche Regulierungshürden und aufgrund geringer Immobilienpreise alle 100 Kilometer irgendwelche E-Stationen aus dem Boden schießen, die ihren Strom direkt ernten. Und wenn's mal nicht für Alle reicht, dann hält man eben Siesta, bis die Reise weitergehen kann.

Normiert auf vergleichbare  Produktions- und Abnahmemengen ist ein Elektrofahrzeug sogar günstiger zu bauen, da viel weniger komplex und mit weniger teuren Mannstunden assemblierbar. Sicherlich werden Hersteller gegensteuern und durch Ausstattung ein Premium-Segment schaffen, aber es wird genug Fahrzeugklassen geben, bei denen man stufenweise den ganzen Klimbim weglässt, um weniger betuchte Käuferschichten anzusprechen.

Sagt mir meine Kristallkugel, die allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Ich habe sie aus dritter Hand und sie spricht mich ständig mit "Olga" an ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft behaupten, dass du über 400 PS brauchst?


Nö, Allradantrieb.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie haben haben meine Großeltern nur alles mit einem kleinen Trabant geschafft?


Stinkend, wenn man hinterherfuhr.
Der Wartburg roch anders.


----------



## Frater21 (31. Januar 2021)

Die Produktion von Lithiumakkus ist sehr umweltschädlich und benötigt mehr Energie für die Herstellung und den Betrieb. Das Recycling kommt dann noch dazu. Schau mal nach Peru!
Die seltenen Erden für die Elektromotoren werden mit großem Anteil durch Kinderarbeit gefördert und und mit vielen Opfern in Grabungstunneln erkauft.
Wer so eine Technik für gut heißt, gehört ins Gefängnis! Umweltschutz geht anders. Frag mal die toten (ermordeten) Erfinder von Geräten, welche mit Wasser, Kalter Fusion oder Nullpunkt-Energie funktionieren.
Recherchiert unabhängig, denkt selbst.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. Februar 2021)

Frater21 schrieb:


> Die Produktion von Lithiumakkus ist sehr umweltschädlich und benötigt mehr Energie für die Herstellung und den Betrieb. Das Recycling kommt dann noch dazu. Schau mal nach Peru!
> Die seltenen Erden für die Elektromotoren werden mit großem Anteil durch Kinderarbeit gefördert und und mit vielen Opfern in Grabungstunneln erkauft.
> Wer so eine Technik für gut heißt, gehört ins Gefängnis! Umweltschutz geht anders. Frag mal die toten (ermordeten) Erfinder von Geräten, welche mit Wasser, Kalter Fusion oder Nullpunkt-Energie funktionieren.
> Recherchiert unabhängig, denkt selbst.


Habe schon länger recherchiert und wenn mir jemand ein funktionierendes System zeigt werde ich daran glauben, vorher nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Exakt. Wenn die jetzigen großen Abnehmer fossiler Brennstoffe von selbigen abkommen, werden sich die Ölriesen nicht gerade darum reißen, die Dritte Welt mit billigem Treibstoff zu versorgen. Diese wird derzeit _mitbeliefert_, um Förderüberschüsse wenigstens mit kleinem Gewinn loszuwerden, aber allein für die Dritte Welt lässt niemand mehr den heutigen Bestand an Förderanlagen laufen. Diese werden reduziert, viele Betreiber werden komplett aussteigen und mit geringerer Förderung steigt nun einmal auch der Preis.
> Und nein, Schwellenländer zählen da nicht mit hinein. Die sind in Sachen Elektromobilität extrem aufgeschlossen, zumal sie keine etablierte Mobilitätsinfrastruktur austauschen müssen, sondern mit steigendem Wohlstand direkt aufs Neue setzen können.
> 
> Was aber die meisten ärmeren Länder im Überfluss haben, ist Sonne und Platz. Und so wie jetzt Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotoren, die sich dort ein Großteil der Bevölkerung neu nicht leisten kann, aus zigster Hand aus den Industrieländern kommen, wird es auch mit Elektroautos sein. Eventuell noch mit Biosprit-Hybriden in Regionen, in denen die Agararwirtschaft nicht schon mit der Nahrungsversorgung überfordert ist.
> ...


Nun ja, heute sagen Milliarden Menschen, ich habe 2000 oder 3000€ um ein Auto zu kaufen, eine Krankenversicherung oder Rente habe ich nicht. Wer hat für diese zu diesem Preis ein E-Auto?
Und wie lange wird es dauern, bis diese unser halbes Einkommen erlangt haben? Wer baut für diese eine Solaranlage die für Strom nur wenig bezahlen können? In Ländern, die generell wenige Leitungen verlegt haben?
Das Lithium und anderes zu gewinnen ist ein zusätzliches Problem. Mit dieser Technik wird es noch viele Jahre dauern alleine die Industrienationen zu versorgen.
Man kann dort Verbrenner reparieren, beim E-Mobil muß fast alles aus dem Ausland bezogen werden das natürlich hohe Preise verlangen wird. Sonne ist schön und gut, aber nachts gibts dann eben keine el. Energie. Oder Milliarden Akkus die man sich aber auch erst kaufen müßte. Wer die herstellt ist eine andere Frage.
Man wird versuchen mit der neuen Technik dort ein Geschäft zu machen, man kann ja mit Klima Angst erzeugen. Die Menschen würde es eher arm halten, da sie wieder Material aus dem Ausland kaufen müßten.
Afrika hat Handys, kann sie aber nicht bauen. Funklöcher sind die Regel, Stromabschaltungen keine Seltenheit.
Das wird alles noch sehr lange dauern.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 15 jahre sind nix!!!


Wenn es um technologischen Fortschritt geht, und nur darüber wurde hier gesprochen, dann sind 15 Jahre sehr sehr viel. Vergleich einfach nur mal den technologischen Stand von 2005 und heute. Und was technologisch die nächsten 15 Jahre passiert, ist mehr als die letzten 20-30 Jahre passiert ist.

15 Jahre hat eine Firma Namens Tesla gebraucht, um von quasi 0 zu einem Börsenwert von fast 700 Milliarden Dollar zu kommen - was in etwa dem Wert aller anderen traditionelle Autohersteller (die witzigerweise tlw. ein Know-How von einem Jahrhundert und mehr haben/hatten) gemeinsam entspricht.

Wenn ein Big-Player wie zb. Google oder Apple eine "kleine autonome Kugel" auf Rädern auf den Markt bringt, bevor es die "alten Hasen" in der Automobilbranche tun, dann kann es durchaus (siehe Kodak oder Nokia) passieren, dass die größten 2-3 "Autobauer" in ~10-15 Jahren Unternehmen sein werden, die heute noch gar kein Serienfahrzeug produzieren. Dann sind Unternehmen wie Volkswagen oder Mercedes usw. vielleicht nur noch winzige Nischenanbieter. Ich sage/behaupte nicht dass es das ist was ich glaube, aber ich halte es auch nicht für unmöglich - oder unwahrscheinlich.

Zeitlich mag 2030 oder 2035 nicht sooo weit weg sein, aber technologisch sind es ggü. heute Welten.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es ist nicht jeder hier ein reicher sack und viele sind auf ihre karren angewiesen


Irrtum, sind sie nicht. Sie sind lediglich auf den Transport von A nach B angewiesen. Und selbst für einen billigen 1000€ PKW brauchst du heute mehr Geld um ihn zu unterhalten als die Fahrten später mit autonomen "Taxis" kosten werden. Um das Beispiel mit den H4-Empfängern aufzunehmen, wie viele von denen haben heute ein eigenes Auto? Mit Sicherheit lange nicht jeder. Gerade diese Gruppen werden von einem günstigeren (individuellen) Transport von A nach B profitieren. Die klassichen Tranportmittel (zb. Bus oder S-Bahn, also zumindest der Nahverkehr) werden dann vermutlich (zumindest teilweise) auch wirtschaftlich und ökologisch nicht mehr sinnvoll sein.

Spätestens mit der autonomen Mobilität werden ~80% (?) des Fahrzeugbestandes ziemlich schnell verschwinden. Dann wird es sogar relativ schnell verboten sein selbst noch ein Auto zu fahren. Anfangs noch nur auf bestimmten Strecken (die nur noch für den autonomen Transport freigegeben sein werden), und später überall. Und natürlich fängt es erstmal in den (reichen) Industrie-Ländern an.

Ein sehr unberechenbarer Faktor sind natürlich unsere politischen Systeme. Diese können natürlich den Umschwung enorm ausbremsen, bzw. das Leben alter Technologien aus "wirtschaftlichen Interessen" künstlich verlängern. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal...

Warum wiegt ein KFZ heute bis zu 2,5 Tonnen? Sicherheit, und natürlich Komfort. Letzteres, weil "wir" glauben in einem Wohnzimmer (und "über" anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, Stichwort SUV) fahren zu müssen. Und was wird ein Auto brauchen, wenn es von alleine fährt, und systembedingt keinen Unfall mehr (mit anderen Fahrzeugen) haben kann? Dazu den Fortschritt bis dahin, und schon hast du ein Transportmittel was vielleicht noch (je nach Sitzplätzen!) 500Kg oder weniger wiegt. ~80% weniger Fahrzeuge die auch noch ~75% weniger Ressourcen benötigen, und dann zeitlich auch noch ~80% mehr im Einsatz sind (Standzeiten gibts dann nur noch für die Ladung und Wartung) = ein Transportmittel was mehr Menschen sicherer und (sehr viel) günstiger als heute transportieren kann.

Lassen wir uns doch einfach mal überraschen ob der Anfang davon wirklich noch sooo lange dauert, wie die meisten Menschen scheinbar glauben. Und wie schnell der Umschwung dann passieren wird.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B7mZFU2sB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> und nach dem hier geht es auch noch tiefer.


Beim anfahren, aber gerade in der Grafik sind doch >90% bei >30% Last sobald etwas Drehzahl erreicht wurde   .


----------



## Mahoy (1. Februar 2021)

Frater21 schrieb:


> Frag mal die toten (ermordeten) Erfinder von Geräten, welche mit Wasser, Kalter Fusion oder Nullpunkt-Energie funktionieren.
> Recherchiert unabhängig, denkt selbst.


Wenn man wilde Verschwörungstheorien in saubere Energie umwandeln könnte, hätte die Menschheit ausgesorgt ...


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6T9xIeZTds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Event Chapters:
0:00 - 2020 Company Update and Year-In-Review
33:30 - Battery Day Keynote
1:31:27 - Plaid Model S
1:32:46 - Q&A


Siehe auch: Die Wahrheit über Elektroautos


----------



## Unrockstar85 (1. Februar 2021)

Frater21 schrieb:


> Die Produktion von Lithiumakkus ist sehr umweltschädlich und benötigt mehr Energie für die Herstellung und den Betrieb. Das Recycling kommt dann noch dazu. Schau mal nach Peru!
> Die seltenen Erden für die Elektromotoren werden mit großem Anteil durch Kinderarbeit gefördert und und mit vielen Opfern in Grabungstunneln erkauft.
> Wer so eine Technik für gut heißt, gehört ins Gefängnis! Umweltschutz geht anders. Frag mal die toten (ermordeten) Erfinder von Geräten, welche mit Wasser, Kalter Fusion oder Nullpunkt-Energie funktionieren.
> Recherchiert unabhängig, denkt selbst.


Du solltest dich nicht von der Lobby Einspannen lassen und Nullpunkt Energie soll nochmal wie gehen?
Vllt einfach für dich Mal, recherchiere in Zukunft an besten solche Themen im Studien von Universitäten oder Forschungsgruppen. YouTube ist da kein so guter Anlaufpunkt. Und solange das Energiegesetz in der Physik gilt, gibt es freie Energie nur bei den Menschen, die beim Physik Unterricht Kreide holen waren.
Ach und wegen Lithium und seltene Erden, solltest du Mal googlen was das ist, und was zB in der Stahlproduktion zugesetzt wird.
Und über die Verschmutzung durch Öl haben wir noch gar nicht geredet, dagegen ist Lithium Bergbau so umweltschädlich wie Avocado anpflanzen.
Funfact. In einem OttoMotor gibt's so lustige Dinge wie Mangan, Platin, Kobalt und auch andere spannende und schwer zu separierende Stoffe. (Aluminium ist auch nicht so richtig umweltfreundlich). Warum schreist du da nicht?


----------



## chaotium (1. Februar 2021)

Ja wer das Marketing Geschwafel glaubt dem ist nicht mehr zu retten. Das  ist nichts um Welten besser.
Schon gar nicht bei der Verarbeitung.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Februar 2021)

chaotium schrieb:


> Ja wer das Marketing Geschwafel glaubt dem ist nicht mehr zu retten. Das  ist nichts um Welten besser.
> Schon gar nicht bei der Verarbeitung.


Nein, so pauschal gesagt ist das falsch.
Die Förderung von Rohstoffen und die Energieerzeugung für Elektromobilität ist natürlich nicht so sauber, dass Tier und Pflanze jetzt gleich zum Ringelpietz mit der Menschheit übergehen, aber sie ist im direkten Vergleich doch deutlich sauberer.

Die ganze Kette kann man in einzelne Glieder aufteilen und in den meisten davon schneidet Elektromobilität besser ab - in manchen ist der Unterschied verschwindend gering, in anderen dafür um so deutlicher und in nur wenigen ist die Detailbilanz schlechter.
Was Verteidiger von Verbrennungsmotoren bzw. von fossilen Brennstoffen gerne machen ist, sich die wenigen Glieder zu suchen, in denen es nicht so gut aussieht, und den Rest zu unterschlagen.

Dieses Verfahren findet man so ziemlich überall. Es gibt ja beispielsweise auch ein paar Hansel, die medienwirksam tote Vögel präsentieren, die den Kontakt mit Windkraftanlagen nicht überlebt haben. Dabei suggerieren sie, dass Windparks haufenweise Vögel abmurksen - tatsächlich gibt es jedoch nur vereinzelte Funde und in den meisten Windparks sogar _gar keine_. Grund dafür ist einfach der, dass es für einen Vogel extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, in ein Windrad zu geraten, selbst wenn er dort ständig unterwegs ist. Das geschieht nur dort, wo es zahlreiche Vögel gibt und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Unfall steigt. Und selbst dort sind es isolierte Ereignisse, denn Vögel lernen - im Gegensatz zu Ewiggestrigen - wo Gefahr besteht.
Ach so, und was so alles an Vögeln draufgeht, wenn ihre Nist- und Futterplätze Erdölfeldern, Kohle- und Urantagebauen weichen müssen, wenn sie Smog und saurem Regen ausgesetzt sind bzw. selbiger ihre Futterinsekten dezimiert, darüber regen sich die Windkraftgegner dann eher ungern auf. Das wäre ja auch schlecht fürs eigene Geschäft.

Fakt ist, die menschliche Lebensweise kann nicht komplett ohne Folgen für die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt sein. Aber man kann diese Folgen verringern und damit sich selbst einen Gefallen tun, weil Umweltschäden letztlich auch den Verursacher treffen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> quasi 0 zu einem Börsenwert von fast 700 Milliarden Dollar zu kommen -


Na das ist nun wirklich kein Argument. Der Aktienmarkt ist schon länger weit weg von der Realität.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Die klassichen Tranportmittel (zb. Bus oder S-Bahn, also zumindest der Nahverkehr) werden dann vermutlich (zumindest teilweise) auch wirtschaftlich und ökologisch nicht mehr sinnvoll sein.


Wette ich gegen. Was packt so ein Auto? 2 bis 5 Personen.
Ne S Bahn? Hunderte

Da reichen autonome Autos nicht, da bräuchtest du einen komplett geleiteten Verkehr. Was aber nur in einem isolierten System (Bahn) möglich wäre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man wilde Verschwörungstheorien in saubere Energie umwandeln könnte, hätte die Menschheit ausgesorgt ...


Die freie Energie hast Du vergessen.
Da laufen "Motoren" nach einmal Andrehen ein Leben lang.

Blöd, daß die Großfirmen zu dämlich sind, ein paar einfache Bauanleitungen aus Durohr nachzumachen.
Die Techniker halten sich wahrscheinlich vor Lachen so die Bäuche, daß sie nicht mehr arbeiten können.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum wiegt ein KFZ heute bis zu 2,5 Tonnen? Sicherheit, und natürlich Komfort. Letzteres, weil "wir" glauben in einem Wohnzimmer (und "über" anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, Stichwort SUV) fahren zu müssen.


Ich hab auch einen.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich hab ihn wegen des hohen Sitzplatzes gekauft.
Da ich keine 17 mehr bin, geht das mit dem Aus- und Einsteigen eben nicht mehr so gut.

Bei meiner Tochter muß ich mich am Griff festhalten im normalen Golf dabei.
Meine Schrankwand läßt sich da wesentlich leichter entern.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und was wird ein Auto brauchen, wenn es von alleine fährt, und systembedingt keinen Unfall mehr (mit anderen Fahrzeugen) haben kann?


Es gibt keine 100% ige Sicherheit.
Unfälle wird es immer geben.

Wie viele, werden wir sehen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> ~80% weniger Fahrzeuge


Ähem: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/verkehr/verkehrsinfrastruktur-fahrzeugbestand .
Das wird so weitergehen - der 2. Kasten winkt. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Lassen wir uns doch einfach mal überraschen ob der Anfang davon wirklich noch sooo lange dauert, wie die meisten Menschen scheinbar glauben. Und wie schnell der Umschwung dann passieren wird.


Das sehen wir in 11 Jahren.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. Februar 2021)

Selbstfahrende werden noch länger dauern. Auch wenn man sie sehr sicher bauen könnte, ein zentraler Systemausfall hätte viele Tausend Unfälle zur Folge. Also braucht es Techniken, die jedes Fahrzeug in seiner individuellen Fahrsituation abfangen kann. Das ist aufwendig und zieht laufend Updates hinterher. Sonst steigt die Versicherungsprämie oder es gibt keinen TÜV.
Eine generelle Frage ist, wieviel substanzielle Aktion man dem Menschen nehmen will und ob das umfassend gesehen ein Vorteil ist.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wette ich gegen. Was packt so ein Auto? 2 bis 5 Personen. Ne S Bahn? Hunderte


Ich meinte auch eher Bahn allgemein. Wenn ich in die Stadt will, müsste ich 3KM mit dem Bus und 7KM mit der Bahn fahren, und wäre dann am anderen Ende der Stadt - müsste also ggf. wieder mit dem Bus fahren (und zurück das gleiche). Alle 444 Einwohner aus meinem Stadtteil/Dorf wären mit einem individuellen Transportmittel nicht nur an sich schneller, sondern auch direkt am individuellen Ziel. Klar, über lange Strecken (auch in Großstädten) macht Bus und Bahn evtl. mehr Sinn, zumal am Ziel und bis zum Start ja individuell transportiert werden kann.

Aber am Ende bleibt die Frage was wirtschaftlicher - und für den Kunden komfortabler ist. Zahlst du lieber 2€ und wirst von Zuhause direkt zum Ziel gefahren (individuell nach Bedarf, also ohne Start und Zielzeiten, ohne Umsteigen), oder zahlst du lieber 2x1€ um von Zuhause zum Bahnhof, von Bahnhof zu Bahnhof, und dann vom Bahnhof zum Ziel gefahren zu werden?

Ich weiß gerade nicht mal ab wann (oder ob überhaupt) ökologisch gesehen ein Zug IMMER besser/effizienter als ein Mini-Cab ist.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 100% ige Sicherheit. Unfälle wird es immer geben.


Bitte meine Aussagen im Ganzen bewerten. Ich sagte "mit anderen Fahrzeugen". Wenn auf der Strecke/Straße nur autonome Fahrzeuge unterwegs sind, wird es untereinander quasi keine Unfälle mehr geben. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, sie widerlegen sie nicht.

Das Problem bei allen Transportmitteln/Fahrzeugen ist quasi immer der Mensch. Vernetzte autonome Transportmittel werden die Positionen ihrer "Kollegen" (im relevanten Umkreis) kennen, ohne sie (wie ein Mensch es müsste) sehen zu müssen. Es wird auch keine Ampeln mehr brauchen, denn die Fahrzeuge regeln Vorfahrten ganz nebenbei untereinander.

Selbst wenn ein Reifen auf der Autobahn platzt wird nichts passieren. An der Stelle erwähne ich gerne mal den Citroën DS, auch "die Göttin" genannt. Die konnte schon vor 65 ! Jahren mit nur 3 Rädern, oder mit bis zu 2 Platten Reifen auf einer Seite, FREIHÄNDIG einfach weiter geradeaus fahren.

Probier das mal mit deinem (mehrere Jahrzehnte neueren) KFZ:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7AijogHtRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und du könntest mit jedem KFZ genau so gut wie mit einem SUV ein- und aussteigen, wenn sich das KFZ vorher mal eben um 10-20cm anhebt - was bestimmte Autos auch schon vor einer Ewigkeit konnten. Man braucht kein 2,5to KFZ um besser ein- und aussteigen zu können.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem: Quelle: https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/verkehr/verkehrsinfrastruktur-fahrzeugbestand .
> Das wird so weitergehen - der 2. Kasten winkt.



Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr war das erste mal, dass die Verkäufe von Neuwagen gegenüber dem Vorjahr zurückgegangen sind. Das Auto ist unter den Jungen Menschen (gerade in "Auto-Ländern" wie D) immer weniger ein Statussymbol ist, und immer mehr Menschen verzichten auf das eigene Auto.

Aber auch hier, meine Aussage mit "~80% weniger Autos" bezog sich auf die Zeit, wo es autonome Fahrzeuge gibt. Und spätestens dann braucht keiner mehr ein eigenes Auto, was eh zu 97% nur nutzlos rumsteht, und auch noch sehr viel teurer ist, als sich von "Robo-Taxis" rumkutschieren zu lassen.

Die Vision von Elon Musk ist, wenn seine Fahrzeuge autonom fahren dürfen, dass die Besitzer sie dann während der Standzeit als autonome Taxis "laufen lassen". Vielleicht wird es sowas mal kurzzeitig geben, bevor die richtigen autonomen Taxis von Firmen auf die Straße geschickt werden, aber selbst damit (sein eigenes Auto während der Parkzeit auf Tour schicken) wird der Bestand an Fahrzeugen sinken.

So oder so, es wird in der Zukunft immer weniger Menschen geben, die sich ein eigenes Auto kaufen. Carsharing ist auch so ein Thema was schon heute dazu beiträgt (und afaik auch noch boomt).


> Das sehen wir in 11 Jahren.


Schön zu sehen wie du die 15 (deine ursprüngliche Aussage) partout nicht mehr erwähnst.  



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man sie sehr sicher bauen könnte, ein zentraler Systemausfall hätte viele Tausend Unfälle zur Folge.


Eben nicht. Ungeachtet der Frage wie einfach man einen solchen Totalausfall vermeiden kann (und wie unwahrscheinlich es ist dass da nur ein zentrales System eingesetzt wird), ein Totalausfall externer Systeme betrifft ja nicht die einzelnen Fahrzeuge. So lange nicht alle Positions-Satelliten ausfallen kann das KFZ seine Position ja per GPS bestimmen, oder per Radar und Kamera weiterhin seine Umwelt wahrnehmen. Und für die Kommunikation untereinander sind sie ebenfalls nicht auf externe Systeme angewiesen.

Vermutlich würde dann einfach nur dein Videostream im Auto ausfallen, und eine Warnmeldung aufpoppen dass der Kontakt zum Service kurzzeitig ausgefallen ist. Oder im schlimmsten Fall würden alle Fahrzeuge mal kurz an die Seite fahren/anhalten (was ich bezweifel). Die autonomen Fahrzeuge werden ja nicht von extern ferngesteuert, sondern nur "verwaltet". Genau das bedeutet ja "autonom" fahren zu können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Bitte meine Aussagen im Ganzen bewerten. Ich sagte "mit anderen Fahrzeugen". Wenn auf der Strecke/Straße nur autonome Fahrzeuge unterwegs sind, wird es untereinander quasi keine Unfälle mehr geben.


Das werden wir sehen.
Schon die menschliche Programmierung der Software spricht dagegen.

Wenn sie jetzt Affen genommen hätten ... .


INU.ID schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ein Reifen auf der Autobahn platzt wird nichts passieren. An der Stelle erwähne ich gerne mal den Citroën DS, auch "die Göttin" genannt. Die konnte schon vor 65 ! Jahren mit nur 3 Rädern, oder mit bis zu 2 Platten Reifen auf einer Seite, FREIHÄNDIG einfach weiter geradeaus fahren.


Konnte mein Golf auch ohne hydrodynamische Federung, wen ich mich links hinsetze.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und du könntest mit jedem KFZ genau so gut wie mit einem SUV ein- und aussteigen, wenn sich das KFZ vorher mal eben um 10-20cm anhebt - was bestimmte Autos auch schon vor einer Ewigkeit konnten. Man braucht kein 2,5to KFZ um besser ein- und aussteigen zu können.


Was habt ihr nur alle mit dem Gewicht?
Ein  Tiguan wiegt leer ca. 1650kg (160PS, 4motion).
Ein Golf 7 wiegt leer ca. 1360kg (160PS, DKG, Vorderradantrieb).

Der Tiguan braucht 8 ... 12 l/100km (meiner), der Golf  6 ... 9 l/100km (laut Tests).

Der Mehrverbrauch kommt von der größeren Aw (Luftwiederstandsfläche).
Da sich *Fw* (Luftwiderstandskraft) aus cw x Aw x Staudruck berechnet,
Kann man nur cw beeinflussen bei gegebener Karosseriefläche Aw und als gleich angenommenen Staudruck bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit.


Der Citröen kann seine Karosserie eben nicht so hoch anheben, wie ich im Tiguan sitze, nur mal so.


INU.ID schrieb:


> und immer mehr Menschen verzichten auf das eigene Auto.


Ich kann es nicht mehr hören.
*Das geht auf dem Land NICHT, kruzitürken noch einmal!*

Für die Stadbewohner ist das kein Thema.
Die haben aber meistens 2 Autos ... .



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Vision von Elon Musk ist, wenn seine Fahrzeuge autonom fahren dürfen, dass die Besitzer sie dann während der Standzeit als autonome Taxis "laufen lassen". Vielleicht wird es sowas mal kurzzeitig geben, bevor die richtigen autonomen Taxis von Firmen auf die Straße geschickt werden, aber selbst damit (sein eigenes Auto während der Parkzeit auf Tour schicken) wird der Bestand an Fahrzeugen sinken.


Musk erzählt viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.
Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich meine Karre zerlege oder VW.
Da brauche ich nicht noch externe Helfer ... .



INU.ID schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie du die 15 (deine ursprüngliche Aussage) partout nicht mehr erwähnst.


Ich hab 11 gesagt und gut.

Punkt.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde dann einfach nur dein Videostream im Auto ausfallen, und eine Warnmeldung aufpoppen dass der Kontakt zum Service kurzzeitig ausgefallen ist. Oder im schlimmsten Fall würden alle Fahrzeuge mal kurz an die Seite fahren/anhalten (was ich bezweifel). Die autonomen Fahrzeuge werden ja nicht von extern ferngesteuert, sondern nur "verwaltet". Genau das bedeutet ja "autonom" fahren zu können.


Du hast einen PC?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> ein zentraler Systemausfall hätte viele Tausend Unfälle zur Folge.


Du widersprichst dir.
Autonome Autos sind wirklich autonom, da kann kein zentrales System ausfallen.
Gut, vielleicht GPS, aber das ist ja Orientierung und nicht Steuerung,


INU.ID schrieb:


> Alle 444 Einwohner aus meinem Stadtteil/Dorf wären mit einem individuellen Transportmittel nicht nur an sich schneller, sondern auch direkt am individuellen Ziel.


Ach sag doch, dass du Dorfkind bist 
Alleine die Schulen in meiner Stadt haben x mal so viele Schüler wie ihr Einwohner.


----------



## ragnaro3k (10. Februar 2021)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch die teilweise miesen Arbeitsbedingungen, welche bei Tesla vorherrschen, hinzufügen bzw ergänzen. Sowas gibt es bei uns in DE in der Automobilbranche einfach nicht.


Ach nein? Da können die Freunde von mir, die in der Industrie teile für VW gefertigt haben was anderes erzählen. Was du schreibst ist Wunschdenken, selbst bei VW wird geknechtet, bei Porsche und co. ebenfalls.


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (10. Februar 2021)

Elon ist Mr. Stark IRL


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2021)

In einem sehr wichtigen Punkt ist VW und Toyota (und die meisten anderen Hersteller auch) Tesla haushoch überlegen. Sie verdienen Geld mit dem Verkauf von Autos - Tesla nicht. Solange sich das bei Tesla nicht nachhaltig ändert wird es sehr schwer dauerhaft am Markt zu bestehen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> In einem sehr wichtigen Punkt ist VW und Toyota (und die meisten anderen Hersteller auch) Tesla haushoch überlegen. Sie verdienen Geld mit dem Verkauf von Autos - Tesla nicht. Solange sich das bei Tesla nicht nachhaltig ändert wird es sehr schwer dauerhaft am Markt zu bestehen.


Der Vergleich hinkt, denn erst mal muss man investieren um zu verdienen. Natürlich verdienen Marktteilnehmer die auf alte und etablierte Technologieen setzen mehr, dass liegt in der Natur der Sache aber in diesem Fall ist das eher negativ zu betrachten, denn der Markt ändert sich sichtlich und im Bereich Elektromobilität hinken jene Firmen entsprechend hinterher und Tesla ist vorne.

Oder kurz, wer zuletzt lacht und so. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2021)

Nun, Tesla ist mittlerweile schon ne Weile am Markt und der Verkauf von Autos ist immer noch defizitär. Aktuell wird das durch den Zertifikatverkauf noch kaschiert. Aber mittelfristig wird eben dieser Wegbrechen und dann muss mit dem Kerngeschäft (Autos verkaufen) Geld verdient werden. 

Eine gute Technologie alleine nutzt nichts, wenn man damit kein Geld verdient! Die etablierten Hersteller holen in den nächsten Jahren massiv auf und dann wird es ggf eng für Tesla. Das muss man aber abwarten.

Ich meine, ich fahr elektrisch ca 35tkm im Jahr, aber keinen Tesla, weil bei allem Vorsprung die die an der einen oder anderen Stelle haben, gibt es eben Dinge, die sie auch deutlich schlechter machen. Ich finde die Autos in ihrer Gesamtheit irgendwie unrund. Dazu ist das Händlernetz quasi nicht vorhanden und so ist für mich Tesla aktuell keine Option, weil abseits des Antriebsstrangs hinkt Tesla eben auch hinterher.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2021)

BlauerHeinz1337 schrieb:


> Elon ist Mr. Stark IRL


Abzüglich Charisma, technischer Genialität und Sexappeal.


----------



## BigBoymann (15. Februar 2021)

Also es ist ja erschreckend wie eingefahren und voreingenommen manche Nutzer hier sind. 

1.) Das Bedienkonzept eines Teslas ist in meinen Augen einfach nur wahnsinnig gut. Klar braucht man eine gewisse Zeit um sich damit zu arrangieren, man kennt es halt anders. Aber ich bediene nahezu das gesamte Auto per Sprachsteuerung, inkl. Heizung, Sitzheizung, Radio, Spotify, etc. Aber selbst diese Funktionen sind im Tesla (Model 3) weit weniger versteckt als in allen anderen Autos. Das einzige wirklich nervige ist in meinen Augen das nicht Vorhandensein einer manuellen Öffnung des Handschuhfaches. Alles andere ist im Tesla, wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, schneller und einfacher zu finden als in jedem anderen von mir bisher genutzten Auto. 

2.) In meinen Augen gibt es aktuell nur noch zwei Antriebskonzepte, die sich lediglich darin unterscheiden, wieviel man fährt (wobei dies aus der Sicht eines Großstadthelden geschrieben ist, auf dem Land kann dies sicherlich noch anders aussehen). Bis zu 20.000km im Jahr sind in meinen Augen absolut problemlos mit einem Elektroauto zu bewältigen, die Reichweiten sind groß genug um auch mal längere Fahrten zu absolvieren, selbst die Urlaubsfahrten sind in meinen Augen, dank entsprechender Schnellladefunktion heutzutage schon kein Problem mehr. Für die alltägliche Fahrt gibt es (zumindest hier) ausreichend viele Ladesäulen, sowohl im privaten Bereich als auch im betrieblicehn Bereich. Mit meinem Model 3 schaffe ich in den Sommermonaten recht zwanglos 2 Wochen mit einer Akkuladung, schaffe es aber eigentlich wöchentlich eine der vielen kostenlosen Lademöglichkeiten (netto, Aldi, Kaufland) in Anspruch zu nehmen. 
Ausnahmen wird es sicherlich geben, diese werden aber in meinen Augen monatlich geringer, da der Ausbau stattfindet und, auch wenn immer gemeckert wird, in meinen Augen eine Vielzahl von Ladesäulen schafft, die meisten davon sind immer unbesetzt. 
Das zweite Konzept ist der Diesel, für Langstreckenfahrer. Der Benziner hat in meinen Augen ausgesorgt und ist historisch betrachtet schon lange veraltet.

3.) Ladeinfrastruktur ist so ein Thema, wo ich regelmäßig die blanke Naivität der Menschen erkenne. Hier ist man der Meinung, dass die Netzbetreiber erst einmal hunderttausende Säulen schaffen sollen, bevor man sich so ein E-Auto kauft. Es handelt sich hier aber um eine gewöhnliche Marktwirtschaft, erst mit der Nutzung werden die Betreiber entsprechend die Infrastruktur ausbauen. Tesla ist hier aber auch wieder allen Anbietern um Lichtjahre voraus. 250kw Ladesäulen werden nahezu flächendeckend aufgestellt und an nahezu jeder Autobahnstrecke, findet man in einem angemessenen Umkreis entsprechende Stationen, von denen meist auch genug freie Säulen stehen. 

4.) deutsche Autobauer sind in meinen Augen das ziemlich dreckigste Pack was man im Buisness findet. Zum einen sind die Autos qualitativ schon seit Jahren hinter den Japanern, Koreanern hinterher. Hier werden Motoren verbaut, die Laufzeiten haben von unter 100.000km. Die Steuerkettenthematiken, wo man dies als Allheilmittel anpries (wartungsfrei) und mittlerweile muss man diese Dinger öfter tauschen als den guten alten Riemen. Sich selbst auflösende AGR Ventile (T5), Schummelsoftware und und und. Dazu keinerlei Einsichten, die Kunden werden alleine gelassen, oder aber man ist bereit die Materialkosten zu übernehmen (Steuerkette), die vieleicht 10% des Rechnungspreises ausmachen. Das einzige was sie gut können, sind Spaltmaße und Verarbeitung, bringt mir nur nichts, wenn die Technik nicht mitmacht. Dann kommt VW mit seinem ID3 daher und verspricht, AR, HeadUp, etc., grob gesagt, sie wollen alles besser haben als Tesla. Nur bei Auslieferung funktioniert nichts davon, weil die Software nicht fertig ist. Porsche baut einen Elektrosportwagen und fürs monatliche Update, müssen die Kunden in die Werkstatt? Really? 

5.) Wasserstoff ist in meinen Augen gar kein Thema für Autos, da werden Versprechen gemacht, die niemals gehalten werden können. Wasserstoff ist um ein vielfaches ineffizienter als Strom, selbst als Benzin. Man liegt bei Wasserstoff bei unter 30% Gesamteffizienz, was zum einen an der wenig effizienten Gewinnung von Wasserstoff liegt, zum anderen an der wenig effizienten Umwandlung in Strom. Beim Stromer hat man ca. 90% Effizienz und die Tendenz steigt hier sogar noch. Allerdings muss man auch betrachten, woher der Strom kommt, dennoch sieht man schon sehr schön, ein Wasserstoffauto kann und wir niemals die Effizienz eines Stromers erreichen, schlicht weil jede Form der Umwandlung Energie kostet und bei Wasserstoff wird erst Strom in Wasserstoff und dann Wasserstoff in Strom umgewandelt. 
Es würde noch Jahrzehnte dauern bis Wasserstoff die Effizienz erreichen könnte, die nötig wäre um das Autofahren zu revolutionieren, in dieser Zeit wird aber die Batterietechnik von Jahr zu Jahr besser. Tesla ist auch hier wieder auf einem guten Weg, bereits die aktuelle Umstellung zeigt, dass eben neben der Erhöhung der Kapazität, auch eine Einsparung bei den Materialien umsetzbar ist. Dieses Ziel wird weitergehend verfolgt werden, so dass wir uns in meinen Augen in den nächsten Jahren daran gewöhnen werden, dass E-Autos tatsächliche Reichweiten von 1000km bekommen können. 

Fazit: 

Es gibt auf beiden Seiten der Lager immer wieder ein von Vorurteilen geprägtes Bild. Die Zukunft wird meines Erachtens nach mit absoluter Sicherheit elektrisch fahren. Man kann hier noch über das Speichermedium diskutieren, wobei Wasserstoff in meinen Augen ausscheidet. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass in 10 Jahren der Markt von Elektrofahrzeugen dominiert wird, sie verbinden soviele Vorteile und haben aktuell schon nur wenige Nachteile. Die Reichweitendiskussion wird meines Erachtens nach lediglich auf ganz niedrigem Stammtischniveau geführt. Ich lade innerhalb von 25 min 80% Kapazität auf, das reicht für einmal schnell zum Klo, ein heißen Kaffee und mehr auch nicht. Damit komm ich dann wieder 400km weit und mir persönlich reicht das mehr als aus. Tanken ist auch gar nicht mal so viel schneller. Der größte Nachteil ist in meinen Augen aber aktuell die Winterreichweite, gerade in den letzten Tagen habe ich dies bemerkt, die Kapaztiät sinkt schneller.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 4.) deutsche Autobauer sind in meinen Augen das ziemlich dreckigste Pack was man im Buisness findet. Zum einen sind die Autos qualitativ schon seit Jahren hinter den Japanern, Koreanern hinterher. Hier werden Motoren verbaut, die Laufzeiten haben von unter 100.000km.


Ich will dir jetzt ja nicht Dein schönes Weltbild zerstören, aber die Autos von dem deutschen Dreckspack haben bei mir alle 20 Jahre gehalten (VW, Audi, BMW, VW) und alle über 220.000km geschafft.

Der Audi hat 340.000km auf der Uhr gehabt, als ich ihn verkauft habe.
Und ich werde auch weiterhin mit meinem Schrott-SUV rumfahren.
Deinen Tesla sehen wir dann in 10 Jahren im Vorbeifahren in der Akkuverwertung von Weitem.

Es ist schon erschreckend, ... .


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will dir jetzt ja nicht Dein schönes Weltbild zerstören


Dann kauf dir mal einen aktuellen VW. Der Lack ist nur draufgehaucht, einmal den Lappen zu doll degegen geworfen und der Lack platzt, die TFSIs bekommen frühzeitig Motorschaden und der Softlack im Inneren sieht nach 10 Jahren schlimmer aus als das Interieur meines 18 Jahre alten Focus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir mal einen aktuellen VW.


Ich habe einen.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der Lack ist nur draufgehaucht, einmal den Lappen zu doll degegen geworfen und der Lack platzt


Stimmt.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> , die TFSIs bekommen frühzeitig Motorschaden


Das ist behoben


TrueRomance schrieb:


> und der Softlack im Inneren sieht nach 10 Jahren schlimmer aus als das Interieur meines 18 Jahre alten Focus.


Schau mal unter den Focus ... .


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2021)

Ich saß einmal in einem Tesla drin und bin gefahren...Beschleunigung top, Spaltmaße der Hölle, Lacknasen als hätte ich das selbst gepinselt und das Glasdach war schief verklebt. Für die Verkäuferin war das alles in Ordnung. Allerdings unterstütze ich keine Firma, die ihre Produkte von chinesischen Kindergartenkindern zusammenfrimmeln lässt.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schau mal unter den Focus


Jupp, ne alte Rostlaube  



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe einen.


Na dann, mal schauen wie lange du den fährst bis er unwirtschaftlich wird.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will dir jetzt ja nicht Dein schönes Weltbild zerstören, aber die Autos von dem deutschen Dreckspack haben bei mir alle 20 Jahre gehalten (VW, Audi, BMW, VW) und alle über 220.000km geschafft.
> 
> Der Audi hat 340.000km auf der Uhr gehabt, als ich ihn verkauft habe.
> Und ich werde auch weiterhin mit meinem Schrott-SUV rumfahren.
> ...


Deine Aussage ist leider lächerlich, nicht haltbar und das Gegenteil ist tausendfach bewiesen. 

Es geht aber in erster Linie gar nicht um die "alte" Garde. Bis Golf IV war die Welt doch noch in Ordnung, die Qualität war sowohl technisch als auch optisch über allen Zweifeln erhaben. Es gibt und gab in den letzten Jahren dermaßen viele technische Probleme, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Auch dabei unterstelle ich ja nichteinmal, dass dies bei anderen Herstellern anders ist, aber die Kulanzregelungen sind bei nahezu allen Herstellern besser. Das ist für mich ein großes Zeichen der Qualität. 

Bzgl. der tollen DE Qualität kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen mal zu schauen was so abgeht, 2l Biturbo Diesel und AGR bei Google eingeben, führt zu viel Erkenntnis. VW und Steuerkette führt zu noch mehr düsteren Geheimnissen. Ich hab im übrigen damit an sich kein Problem, Fehler sind da um gemacht zu werden, aber der Umgang mit der Behebung ist in meinen Augen das, was zeigt wie schlecht die Firma handelt. Insebsondere wenn man bedenkt, dass vom Begriff VW nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben ist und man von "Volks" soweit weg ist wie Trump von den Demokraten. Preis und Leistung stimmen bei den deutschen Herstellern in keinster Weise mit irgendeinem Sinn überein, letztens noch eine A Klasse (250 Hybrid) für fast 60.000 EUR gesehen, sorry, aber das ist lächerlich.

Bzgl. Tesla kennt man leider in Deutschland nur die beiden Extreme, entweder dafür oder dagegen. Ich sage ganz klar, dass Tesla noch viele Probleme hat und ich bspw. nicht verstehe, dass man 2016 nicht eine Menge Geld in die Hand genommen hat um Produktionsanlagen bspw. bei VW zu kaufen. Denn VW hat es seinerzeit mit dem MBQ (das bräuchte Tesla ja nichtmal) das Niveau zu heben, gar keine Frage. Aber derzeit sieht es so aus, dass Tesla recht bekommen kann, im DE Werk  baut man eine Gussmaschine um (ich glaube) das Model Y aus zwei Teilen Aluguss zu erstellen, man spart Gewicht, Kosten und verhindert jegliches Korrosionsproblem. Warum kommt da kein anderer Hersteller drauf? Oder das vielbesagte Octovalve Ventil? Ich denke die etablierten Autobauer haben sich sehr lange ausgeruht (analog zu Intel?) und lieber mit Lobbyarbeit versucht ihre Stellung zu halten und sind nun völlig überrascht vom Erfolg von Tesla. Tesla baut sukzessive Verbesserungen ein, neue Akkus, Octovalveventil, neue Sitze und verbessert ihre Autos monatlich, wertet die alten bestehenden sogar regelmäßig durch Softwareupdates auf. Gerade was Steuerung und Bedienung angeht (ich bin ID3, PoleStar, i3, i8, e-Golf, e-Up gefahren) ist Tesla den anderen in meinem Empfinden nichtmal nur 6 Jahre vorraus, es sind Lichtjahre. VW baut im ID3 ganz tolle Temperaturregler ein, von denen aber nur in etwa die Hälfte funktioniert, passt aber zum gesamten Auto, die Hälft funktioniert die Hälfte der Zeit. Ich glaube ehrlicherweise nicht mehr daran, dass VW, BMW und Mercedes in naher Zukunft den Anschluss wiederherstellen. Die optische Qualität der Autos ist nur in wenigen Bereichen der Welt ein wichtiges Merkmal, DE gehört dazu, in den USA sind Spaltmaße, Lacknase, Plastik im Innenraum, etc. normal und gehören dazu. Tesla wird innerhalb der nächsten 3 Jahre einige neue Fabriken hochziehen, mit dem Model S Plaid den Abstand wieder extrem vergrößern (840km Reichweite?), dazu kommen jährlich Akkuupdates usw. Wüsste derzeit keinen Weg für VW, wie sie diesen Abstand einholen wollen. 

Und nein, ich bein kein Tesla Fanboy, viele Punkte über die ich mich aufregen kann. Hier ist nicht alles Toll, ganz im gegenteil, es gibt so unfassbar viele Fails, vom Bestellvorgang, überAuslieferung, bis hin zur Serviceerreichbarkeit. Aber egal von welcher Seite ich es betrachtet habe, die vielen Probleme die Tesla hat, täuschen nicht darüber hinweg, dass sie derzeit das mit großem Abstand beste Paket in der E-Mobilität bieten. Das Model 3 liefert für unter 60.000 EUR eine ganze Menge ab, krummer Spaltmaße, und nicht ganz perfekter Lack inklusive. Aber Reichtweite, Ladegeschwindigkeit, Software, Preis umd "Bumms" sind in dieser Kombination nirgends auch nur im Ansatz erhältlich.


Eckism schrieb:


> Allerdings unterstütze ich keine Firma, die ihre Produkte von chinesischen Kindergartenkindern zusammenfrimmeln lässt.


Na  dann hoffen wir mal, dass du weder eine Playstation, eine Xbox, ein Handy, ein Laptop oder sonstirgendwas elektronischer Art besitzt. Denn diese Sachen sind tatsächlich von chinesischen Händen zusammengfrimelt worden. Die allermeisten Teslas werden derzeit in den USA gebaut, aktuell gibt es nur eine Gigafactory in China. Da werden aber meines Wissens nach ausnahmslos chinesische Modelle gebaut. 









						Wo baut Tesla seine Fahrzeuge? Tesla Werke weltweit
					

Wo baut Tesla eigentlich seine Fahrzeuge? Eine Übersicht der Tesla Werke und welche Fahrzeuge in welchen Produktionsstätten gebaut werden.




					teslawissen.ch


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2021)

840km Reichweite ist weniger eine Frage des  technischen Fortschritts als eher eine der Akku Größe.
Problematisch dabei,dass die Akkugröße zumindest aktuell maßgeblich den ökologischen Footprint eines E-Autos bestimmt.
Das mag sich zukünftig mit neuen Techniken verändern,aber aktuell ist ein Auto mit z.B. 100kWh Akku alles andere als ökologisch sinnvoll. Ebensowenig wie eines mit den sinnlosen Leistungen die da zum Teil installiert werden. 

Diese ganze Reichweitendiskussion ist in erster Linie getrieben von Leuten die kein E Auto haben. Leute mit einem solchen sind da meist eher entspannt.

Mein Auto hat normal ~300km Reichweite, jetzt im Winter ~200km das ist für mich mit 35tkm/a völlig ausreichend. 

Geladen wird daheim, wenn ich jemanden besuche oder in die Stadt fahre auch gern dort vor Ort (Corona bedingt zZ eher nicht)und spare mir damit Parkgebühren - einziger Grund in der Situation zu laden! Ladekosten unterwegs 30cent/kWh wie daheim. 

Auf Langstrecke geht's an den Schnelllader (an der Autobahn praktisch überall vorhanden)und lade binnen 30min auf 80%.

Das ist alles gar kein Problem, mehr Reichweite mittels großem Akku wäre nur mehr Kosten, Gewicht und CO2 - brauch ich alles nicht.


----------



## SaPass (16. Februar 2021)

_> Tesla ist ein Softwarehersteller, der Autos baut. VW ein Autohersteller, der sich nun auch an Software probiert._​
Dieses Zitat habe ich vor längerem gelesen, und ich finde es großartig. Es passt für mich wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich bin im Spätherbst das Model 3 und den ID3 gefahren. 

Der *VW* *ID3* fährt sich hervorragend. Er ist sehr leise, sehr wendig und leicht zu parken, hat ausreichend Leistung und fährt sich dank des One-Pedal-Driving sehr entspannt in der Stadt. Ich bin noch nie einen VW gefahren, der sich so gut und angenehm fuhr. Bis hierhin ein fettes Lob.
Auf der kurzen Testrunde funktionierten auch die Fahrassistenzsysteme ziemlich gut, mit Abstrichen bei der Verkehrszeichenerkennung. Die Bedienung des Fahrzeuges war der Horror. Der Touch-Temperatur-Regler lies sich mies bedienen, und die Klimaanlage im Menü zu finden war kompliziert. Gar nicht intuitiv, klein, langsame Reaktionszeiten, während der Fahrt nicht zu bedienen, und zudem mit einer nutzlosen Sprachbedienung garniert. Die Anmutung der Verarbeitung und Wertigkeit im Innenraum hat auch seit Golf VII einfach deutlich und spürbar nachgelassen. Er wirkte billig und ungemütlich auf mich. Kein Auto, das ich haben möchte.

Beim *Tesla Model 3* fällt zuerst einmal der große Bildschirm in der Mitte ins Auge und das Fehlen eines separaten Tachos. Den habe ich nicht vermisst. Ich war sehr positiv von der Bedienung des Fahrzeuges überrascht. Bisher fand ich Touchscreens im Auto immer blöd. Aber wenn die Flächen groß genug sind und auf Eingaben schnell reagiert wird, dann klappt das erstaunlich gut. Tesla spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Zwischen dem Model 3 und dem ID3 liegen in dieser Hinsicht Welten. Die gilt auch für den Antriebsstrang.
Aber wie fährt er sich? Die Leistung ist einfach brutal. Das Lenkrad ist deutlich weniger angenehm als das von VW, die Assistenzsystem schlechter/nerviger als die beim ID3. Ständig machts "bing", wenn man nicht regelmäßig am Lenkrad rupft. Der Wendekreis ist deutlich höher. Das Parken machte keinen Spaß. Und die Windgeräusche im Innenraum sind merklich lauter und prägnanter. Das Model 3 ist mir auf der Autobahn einfach zu laut. 

Irgendwie konnten mich beide Fahrzeuge nicht so recht überzeugen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Na dann, mal schauen wie lange du den fährst bis er unwirtschaftlich wird.


Ich bin schon drüber.
Aber ich brauche einen Hochsitz für meinen Rücken.


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Na  dann hoffen wir mal, dass du weder eine Playstation, eine Xbox, ein Handy, ein Laptop oder sonstirgendwas elektronischer Art besitzt. Denn diese Sachen sind tatsächlich von chinesischen Händen zusammengfrimelt worden. Die allermeisten Teslas werden derzeit in den USA gebaut, aktuell gibt es nur eine Gigafactory in China. Da werden aber meines Wissens nach ausnahmslos chinesische Modelle gebaut.


Ich sprach da eher bildlich von der Qualität und außerdem von chinesischen Kindergartenkindern. Wobei ich den Chinesen bei der miesen Qualität von Tesla unrecht antue.
Für 40.000€ hätte ich das Ding ja genommen, aber garantiert nicht für 75.000€...reparierte Unfallwagen sehen da meist besser aus als der Hobel, den die mir andrehen wollten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist leider lächerlich, nicht haltbar und das Gegenteil ist tausendfach bewiesen.


Wieso fahren dann nicht alle mit dem "weltbesten" Auto?
Vielleicht kann man sich das auch gebraucht nicht leisten?



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Es geht aber in erster Linie gar nicht um die "alte" Garde. Bis Golf IV war die Welt doch noch in Ordnung, die Qualität war sowohl technisch als auch optisch über allen Zweifeln erhaben.


Was redest Du dann für einen Blödsinn?


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Es gibt und gab in den letzten Jahren dermaßen viele technische Probleme, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Auch dabei unterstelle ich ja nichteinmal, dass dies bei anderen Herstellern anders ist, aber die Kulanzregelungen sind bei nahezu allen Herstellern besser. Das ist für mich ein großes Zeichen der Qualität.


Die besseren Kulanzregelungen sind ein Zeichen für Qualität?

Und Du fährst Tesla?
Woher weißt Du das alles?



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Gerade was Steuerung und Bedienung angeht (ich bin ID3, PoleStar, i3, i8, e-Golf, e-Up gefahren) ist Tesla den anderen in meinem Empfinden nichtmal nur 6 Jahre vorraus, es sind Lichtjahre.


Klar.
Und Lichtjahre sind eine Zeiteinheit.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Tesla wird innerhalb der nächsten 3 Jahre einige neue Fabriken hochziehen, mit dem Model S Plaid den Abstand wieder extrem vergrößern (840km Reichweite?), dazu kommen jährlich Akkuupdates usw. Wüsste derzeit keinen Weg für VW, wie sie diesen Abstand einholen wollen.


Na und?
Dann wird der Laden eben gekauft.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Aber egal von welcher Seite ich es betrachtet habe, die vielen Probleme die Tesla hat, täuschen nicht darüber hinweg, dass sie derzeit das mit großem Abstand beste Paket in der E-Mobilität bieten. Das Model 3 liefert für unter 60.000 EUR eine ganze Menge ab, krummer Spaltmaße, und nicht ganz perfekter Lack inklusive. Aber Reichtweite, Ladegeschwindigkeit, Software, Preis umd "Bumms" sind in dieser Kombination nirgends auch nur im Ansatz erhältlich.


Fahr schön weiter Tesla.
Und immer schön die Fehler der anderen Firmen aus dem Netz ins Vokabelheft schreiben.

P.S.: Wenn Du nicht so siegessicher die Teslafahne hochhalten würdest,
hätte ich Dir mal ein paar Fehler aufgezählt von denen nichts im Internet steht und die viel häufiger vorkommen, als Steuerketten und AGR.

Aber in diesem Fluß sicher nicht.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2021)

@wuselsurfer 

1.) Ja, aktuell fahre ich Tesla und nein ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt, dass ich bei weitem nicht mit allem glücklich bin. Daher erst lesen, dann verstehen und dann schreiben. 

2.) Ich beziehe mich mit meinen Aussagen klar auf die neueren Modelle, wo es eben neben den von mir genannten technischen Problemen eine Vielzahl an Aussagen und Problemen gibt. Nur weil ich Tesla fahre, heißt dies ja nicht, dass ich nicht über den Tellerand schauen kann und mich mit Freunden, Kollegen, Mitarbeitern und Bekannten über solche Themen unterhalte?
Ansonsten ganz provokativ gefragt, woher nimmst du dir das Recht über Tesla herzuziehen?

3.) Tesla hat einen Vorsprung, gerade was Software angeht der riesig ist und derzeit ist die Tendenz, dass der Abstand eher größer denn kleiner wird. Bei Tesla entscheidet Elon Musk was gemacht wird, bei VW (und wahrscheinlich nahezu allen anderen Marken) werden Entscheidungen diskutiert, geändert und wieder diskutiert. Soll heißen, dass die meisten Hersteller in ihrem Verhalten sehr konservativ und zöglich sind, Änderungen werden meist spät freigegeben und demnach erst spät entwickelt. Bei Tesla läuft dies sehr viel direkter, das bringt natürlich auch immense Nachteile, vor allem aber Risiken mit sich, aber eben auch Vorsprung und Entwicklungszeit. 

4.) Stimmt, Tesla kann VW ja einfach kaufen. Schau dir mal die Werte der Firmen an, Tesla wurde ja sogar schon einmal nachgesagt, dass man indirekt Mercedes übernehmen will. Glaube aus vielerlei Gründen nicht daran, finanziell wäre dies aber nach aktueller Lage ein einfaches Unterfangen. VW hat in keinster Weise die finanziellen Mittel um einen solchen Deal derzeit durchzuführen. Vor 10 Jahren wäre dies möglich gewesen, wahrscheinlich auch interessant, wobei Tesla dann vermutlich nicht dort wäre wo sie aktuell sind. 

5.) Ich fahre weiter Tesla (so lange wie der leasingvertrag eben läuft), habe aber nie behauptet, dass es das beste Auto ist und keine Fehler beinhaltet. Ich habe schon sehr viel Mist gelesen, auch gerade was den Service angeht. Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass all dies bei den anderen Firmen besser läuft. Es gibt viele Probleme und auch Risiken, die Restwertthematik bei Elektroautos ist für mich bspw. immens groß (daher Leasing), man weiß ja nicht, wo so ein Auto in 4 Jahren steht. In 4 Jahren hat der dann neue Tesla plötzlich 1000km Reichweite und die jetztigen 580km sind plötzlich technisch veraltet. Das Risiko sieht man bei Verbrennern derzeit nicht, weshalb so ein Elektroauto derzeit nur durch die immensen Förderungen interessant wird, ansonsten wäre es kein Tesla geworden. Aber durch die Förderung, sowohl 9.000 EUR Zuschuss, als auch 0,25% Versteuerung kostet mich der Tesla plötzlich genau soviel wie mein vorheriger Megane GT. Volkswagen im Besonderen verspielt seit einigen Jahren eine Menge, da sowohl die Servicequalität (ja, für mich ein Qualitätsmerkmal) als auch die technische Qualität spürbar leidet. Da brauche ich auch nirgends im Web schauen, sondern erlebe dies tagtäglich bei den Autos von Bekannten. Das dies bei Tesla besser ist, war nie meine Behauptung. Bei meiner Aussage, dass das Model 3 im Besondern, derzeit das Attraktivste Paket in der E Mobilität bietet, bleibe ich. Ich meine, du kannst dir gerne einen ID3 besorgen und hoffen, dass du bis zum Ende der Leasingzeit endlich alle Funktionen freigeschaltet worden sind, ist ja auch eine Art von Update?


SaPass schrieb:


> _> Tesla ist ein Softwarehersteller, der Autos baut. VW ein Autohersteller, der sich nun auch an Software probiert._​
> Dieses Zitat habe ich vor längerem gelesen, und ich finde es großartig. Es passt für mich wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich bin im Spätherbst das Model 3 und den ID3 gefahren.
> 
> Der *VW* *ID3* fährt sich hervorragend. Er ist sehr leise, sehr wendig und leicht zu parken, hat ausreichend Leistung und fährt sich dank des One-Pedal-Driving sehr entspannt in der Stadt. Ich bin noch nie einen VW gefahren, der sich so gut und angenehm fuhr. Bis hierhin ein fettes Lob.
> ...


Wie ich finde, eine wirklich gute und gelungene Einschätzung des Ganzen, die sich weitesgehend mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt. 

Bzgl. der Assistenzsysteme bin ich ein wenig überrascht, meiner bingt nur wenn ich auf 50cm irgendwo ran fahre, oder wenn ich mich nicht angeschnallt habe. 

DIe Windgeräusche sind wirklich extrem nervig, ich habe es für mich mit zusätzlichen Gummidichtungen gelöst. Klappt hervorragend, kann aber bei einem Auto dieser Preisklasse nicht ganz deren Ernst sein. Wendekreis und ähnliches ist auch absolut zutreffend, wobei ID3 und Model 3 zu vergleichen ist da auch nicht ganz fair. 4.261mm beim ID 3 stehen 4.694mm beim Model 3 gegenüber. Daher schwierig zu vergleichen. Aber was der ID3 definitiv ab Werk viel besser macht, Geräusche und Fahrwerk.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> du kannst dir gerne einen ID3 besorgen und hoffen, dass du bis zum Ende der Leasingzeit endlich alle Funktionen freigeschaltet worden sind, ist ja auch eine Art von Update?


Leasing ist das Teuerste, was es gibt für einen Privatmann.
Du brauchst da nichts vorzurechnen, das hab ich schon tausend mal durch als 10 Jahrespendler in ganz Süddeutschland.

Solange die Autohersteller keinen Hochsitz bauen, gehen mir die Kisten weit am Südpol vorbei - auch Tesla.



> Ansonsten ganz provokativ gefragt, woher nimmst du dir das Recht über Tesla herzuziehen?


Woher nimmst Du Dir das recht über VW herzuziehen?
Da kennst Du doch nicht mal die Lage der Wasserpumpe.
Die Hauptfehler kennst Du erst recht nicht, sondern nur das Internetgeschwafel oder die Bekanntenmärchen.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn Du nicht so siegessicher die Teslafahne hochhalten würdest,
> hätte ich Dir mal ein paar Fehler aufgezählt von denen nichts im Internet steht und die viel häufiger vorkommen, als Steuerketten und AGR.
> 
> Aber in diesem Fluß sicher nicht.


Mir sind durchaus viele weitere Probleme bekannt, allerdings halte ich die Steuerketten und AGR Problematik für die mit Abstand teuersten Sachverhalte, beide Thematiken können halt dazu führen, dass man einen Austauschmotor braucht. Die Steuerkettenthematik hat dazu noch leise, still und heimlich die Wartungskosten in Ungeahnte Höhen gehievt, statt 180.000km (glaube das war das erste Intervall), steht man aktuell bei 60.000km (?) und hat bereits die Laufleistung von modernen Riemen unterschritten. Dazu kommt dann eben, Kettentausch ist extrem aufwendig, der Riemen geht recht einfach. 

Ansonsten ist es hier nicht meine Intention, die Teslafahne hochzuhalten. Ich fahre einen, weil er in meiner Sitution wirtschaftlich war und es für mich keine Alternative gab. ID3 war da noch nicht. Tesla hat unheimlich viele Probleme, gerade was Fertigung und Service angeht, das habe und will ich doch gar nicht verschweigen. Aber eben das passiert auch bei den großen Marken seit einigen Jahren. Die Servicequalität hat deutlichst abgenommen und die technische Qualität eben so. Glaube @SaPass hat dies doch auch noch einmal ganz gut beschrieben, der ID3 ist ein Plastikbomber und erinnert mich an den Touran erster Generation.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Leasing ist das Teuerste, was es gibt für einen Privatmann.
> Du brauchst da nichts vorzurechnen, das hab ich schon tausend mal durch als 10 Jahrespendler in ganz Süddeutschland.
> 
> Solange die Autohersteller keinen Hochsitz bauen, gehen mir die Kisten weit am Südpol vorbei - auch Tesla.
> ...


Freut mich, dass du rechnen kannst. 

Lesen ist dagegen nicht so deine große Stärke. Ich habe etwas von 0,25% Versteuerung geschrieben, damit sollte jedem klar sein, dass es kein Privatleasing ist. Zweitens habe ich etwas von der Restwertthematik gesprochen, zum Rechnen ist dies eine absolut notwendige Größe, die ich (und niemand anders) hat, weshalb wirkliches Rechnen nicht möglich ist. 

Die Entscheidung muss jeder selber treffen, wenn du einen Hochsitz brauchst, ist das OK. Ich persönlich mag diese Autos nicht, für mich sind es Frankensteinsmonster. Können nichts wirklich gut, sind ökologisch ein Graus usw. Wer aber hoch sitzen möchte, kommt eben nicht dran vorbei. Ein Model X und ein Model Y bieten zwar auch schon eine erhöhte Sitzposition, aber X wäre mir auch zu teuer und Y ist glaube ich noch immer nicht verfügbar in DE. 

Dein letzter Absatz zeigt mir aber dann, leider typisches Verhalten wenn man das Gefühl hat, einem das eigene Spielzeug madig zu machen. Ist aber gar nicht meine Intention, VW hat absolut schöne Autos im Angebot, Probleme hat nahezu jeder Hersteller, Tesla genauso wie VW. Erschreckenderweise weiß ich wahrscheinlich mehr über deine Autos als du selbst, ich weiß in der Regel wo ich die Wasserpumpe finde, wo ich Hochdruckpumpen finde (auch ein beliebter Defekt). Auch weiß ich wie ein modernes Auto funktioniert, nicht dass ich es reparieren könnte, aber Funktionsweise ist mir schon ganz gut bekannt. Was für "Hauptfehler" du meinst, entzieht sich jetzt meinen Kenntnissen, ich habe schließlich keine Umfrage gemacht, welcher Fehler am häufigsten vorkommt und wie schon beschrieben, wenn man drüber redet, geht es um "teure" Fehler.


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2021)

Jap, Model X ist so ein Opamobil...hohe Sitzposition, gutes Ein- und Aussteigen und Potthäßlich. So ein Teil wollte ich für meinen Vater und mich zum Brötchen holen und im nahen Umkreis zum rumballern kaufen...aber nicht für den Preis bei der miesen Qualität.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann eben, Kettentausch ist extrem aufwendig, der Riemen geht recht einfach.


Du hast weder das eine noch das andere je erlebt.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es hier nicht meine Intention, die Teslafahne hochzuhalten. Ich fahre einen, weil er in meiner Sitution wirtschaftlich war und es für mich keine Alternative gab.
> 
> Freut mich, dass du rechnen kannst.
> 
> Lesen ist dagegen nicht so deine große Stärke. Ich habe etwas von 0,25% Versteuerung geschrieben, damit sollte jedem klar sein, dass es kein Privatleasing ist.


Ach Du bekommst die Karre auch noch über die Firma ... alles klar.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung muss jeder selber treffen, wenn du einen Hochsitz brauchst, ist das OK. Ich persönlich mag diese Autos nicht, für mich sind es Frankensteinsmonster. Können nichts wirklich gut, sind ökologisch ein Graus usw.


Das ist meinem Rücken so was von egal.
DAS kann die fahrende Batterie halt nicht.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Erschreckenderweise weiß ich wahrscheinlich mehr über deine Autos als du selbst, ich weiß in der Regel wo ich die Wasserpumpe finde,


Nie im Leben bei meiner Karre.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Auch weiß ich wie ein modernes Auto funktioniert, nicht dass ich es reparieren könnte, aber Funktionsweise ist mir schon ganz gut bekannt.


Wetten, daß Du die Zündkerzen vom Golf 4 nicht wechseln kannst mit Deinem Boardwerkzeug?



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Was für "Hauptfehler" du meinst, entzieht sich jetzt meinen Kenntnissen,


Weil Du sie nicht kennst als "Internetexperte".

Wenn jetzt Federn, Druckschläuche, Luftmassenmesser, Stoßdämpfer, Bremssättel  oder sonstiges gekommen wäre ... .
Aber nicht ein Wort.
Du weißt halt nicht, wovon Du redest.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast weder das eine noch das andere je erlebt.
> 
> Ach Du bekommst die Karre auch noch über die Firma ... alles klar.
> 
> ...


1.) Ernsthaft?

Ich habe schon Riemen gewechselt, klar es war damals schon ein altes Auto, aber auch ein Corsa B wird wohl zählen. 
Eine Kette hab ich noch nie gewechselt, da hast du Recht. Dennoch weiß ich, was dazu gehört, alleine der Ausbau von Stirnplatte ist schon grenzwertig und wird wohl nicht immer, gerade bei "Laien", glatt gehen. Dazu diverse Umlenkrollen, Umlenkarme, Spanner usw. Wenn du dann schon eine Kettenlängung hattest wird es dazu nochmal extrem schwieriger, da du ggfls. die Steuerzeiten neu einstellen müsstest. Also absolut nichts für Laien. Beim 6er Golf kann ich mich zumindest an eine Rechnung erinnnern, wo neben der Inspektion und Bremsbelägen die Steuerkette nebst Anbauteilen getauscht wurde, Preis über 2.000 EUR netto, zzgl. Märchensteuer. 
Riementausch, inkl. Wasserpumpe und Umlenkrollen, keine 400 EUR in der Vertragswerkstatt. 

2.) Kann sein, es gibt sicherlich Autos wo die Wasserpumpe gut versteckt sitzt. Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass ich am Auto das ganze recht schnell eingrenzen könnte.

3.) Habs gerade nachgeschaut, bin recht zuversichtlich dass ich dies hinbekommen würde. Viel Werkzeug wird nicht benötigt. Aber mit meinem Bordwerkzeug wird es tatsächlich nichts, mit meinem Leatherman könnte es aber schon klappen, wobei ein Kerzenschlüssel sicherlich die bessere Wahl wäre. 

4.) Du scheinst leider nicht in der Lage zu sein, Inhalte zu lesen und zu verstehen. Neben deinem generellen Problem mit der Meinung anderer Leute. Ich habe doch klar und eindeutig geschrieben, dass ich Bekannte (ja, so etwas gibt es, nicht Freund, nicht Feind, nicht Familie,) habe, die durchaus viel VW fahren. Gerade im Handwerkerbetrieb sind einige T5 & T6 vorhanden, die allesamt Probleme haben. Ein Familienmitglied (allerdings räumlich 500km entfernt lebend) ist sogar im Besitz eines ID3. Insofern habe ich hier keinen Anspruch auf irgendeine Vollständigkeit, noch habe ich den Anspruch alle Fehler einer Marke in ihrer Gesamtheit zu überblicken. Nur, scheinbar bis du hier gar nicht in der Lage den Sinn deiner Aussage selbst zu deuten. Denn das einzige was du tust, du bestätigst meine Mängel, die im Internet weit verbreitet sind und fügst dieser ohnehin schon langen Liste noch einige Dutzend, deiner Meinung nach noch weiter verbreiteten Mängel hinzu. Ist das jetzt ernsthaft ein Pro Argument?

5.) Zu guter Letzt, sei stolz auf dein Auto. Scheinst ja ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Ich bin bisher in vielen Punkten sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Das die Firma mir das zahlt, kann natürlich dem Umstand geschuldet sein, dass ich dem Chef morgens beim Rasieren ins Gesicht blicke, aber deine abfällige Bemerkung zu diesem Umstand zeigt schon worum es dir hier geht. Neid, nichts anderes kann deinem kompletten Threadverlauf hier zu Grunde liegen, du scheinst leider ein ernsthaftes Problem damit zu haben, dass nicht jeder neidisch auf dein Auto ist. Anders kann ich mir deine teils schon fast bösartigen Unterstellungen jedenfalls nicht erklären, oder warum nimmst du dir das Recht heraus, meine Fähigkeiten am und rund ums Auto zu bezweifeln? Nein, ich bin kein Mechaniker und alles was ich an Autos mache, gemacht habe und machen werde ist absolut reines Hobby. Dennoch kann auch ein Hobbyist durchaus Fähigkeiten haben, die abseits des eigenen Autos (das Grundkonzept eines Verbrenners ist seit 100 Jahren identisch) funktionieren. Ich würde aber niemals von mir behaupten, dass ich ein anderes als mein Auto reparieren würde, einfach weil ich es nihct beruflich mache und keine Ausbildung in diesem Zweig habe. Dennoch werden wir im Sommer aller Voraussicht nach, damit beginnen einen Käfer von Grundauf zu restaurieren, einfach nur Spaßeshalber. 

In diesem Sinne, willkommen auf meiner Ignorelist


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> dass ich dem Chef morgens


da begann meine Stirn an zu runzeln...



BigBoymann schrieb:


> beim Rasieren ins Gesicht blicke


dann hab ich herzlich gelacht.

Danke dafür.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Es geht aber in erster Linie gar nicht um die "alte" Garde. Bis Golf IV war die Welt doch noch in Ordnung, die Qualität war sowohl technisch als auch optisch über allen Zweifeln erhaben.


Bis Golf 4 war die Welt in Ordnung?
Gerade nen Golf 3 ist der letzte Murks, ein vollkommen kaputtgespartes Auto.
Den als technisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben zu bezeichnen grenzt schon fast an Trollerei.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bis Golf 4 war die Welt in Ordnung?
> Gerade nen Golf 3 ist der letzte Murks, ein vollkommen kaputtgespartes Auto.
> Den als technisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben zu bezeichnen grenzt schon fast an Trollerei.


Echt? 

Vielleicht hab ich damals nicht viel mitbekommen. Kann nur von einem einzigen mir bekannten Golf III erzählen, wo ich nichts irgendwie Besorgnis erregendes mitbekommen hätte. Aber da muss ich sagen, bin ich einfach noch zu jung, damals hab ich nicht soviel Kontakt zu Autos gehabt, daher sorry falls das eine Fehleinschätzung meinerseits war.


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2021)

Die Mängel/Probleme/Kosten an deutschen Autos sind immer Ansichtssache. Mein Audi hat in 6 Monaten Reparaturkosten wie mein Honda in 15 Jahren gehabt.
Natürlich wenn beim ollen Honda was kaputt geht, dann wirds RICHTIG teuer, wenn man da überhaupt noch drankommt.
Ein Kumpel jammerte über seine 250€ für einen Injektor (A6)...ich musste nur Grinsen, weil ich kurz davor 900€ bezahlt hab und 3 Monate warten musste.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Mängel/Probleme/Kosten an deutschen Autos sind immer Ansichtssache. Mein Audi hat in 6 Monaten Reparaturkosten wie mein Honda in 15 Jahren gehabt.
> Natürlich wenn beim ollen Honda was kaputt geht, dann wirds RICHTIG teuer, wenn man da überhaupt noch drankommt.
> Ein Kumpel jammerte über seine 250€ für einen Injektor (A6)...ich musste nur Grinsen, weil ich kurz davor 900€ bezahlt hab und 3 Monate warten musste.


Ist auch immer wieder Glückssache, Materialkosten sind bei Japanern oft extrem hoch, der Lohnanteil dafür meist viel geringer. Bei deutschen Marke dreht sich das ganze oft. Aktuell weiß ich bei Renault von 96€ Stundenverrechnung, bei Mercedes 185€.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich damals nicht viel mitbekommen. Kann nur von einem einzigen mir bekannten Golf III erzählen, wo ich nichts irgendwie Besorgnis erregendes mitbekommen hätte. Aber da muss ich sagen, bin ich einfach noch zu jung, damals hab ich nicht soviel Kontakt zu Autos gehabt, daher sorry falls das eine Fehleinschätzung meinerseits war.


Golf 3 ist Rost ein sehr grosses Thema. 
Bestimmt 90% aller Golf 3 sind davon betroffen. 
Habe viele angeguckt und entweder wurde geschweißt oder es musste was geschweißt werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Ernsthaft?
> 
> Ich habe schon Riemen gewechselt,


Einen Lederriemen vom Gepäckträger, vielleicht.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 2.) Kann sein, es gibt sicherlich Autos wo die Wasserpumpe gut versteckt sitzt. Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass ich am Auto das ganze recht schnell eingrenzen könnte.


Du wirst sie nie finden.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 3.)  Aber mit meinem Bordwerkzeug wird es tatsächlich nichts, mit meinem Leatherman könnte es aber schon klappen,


Klar, wenn Du Dir vorher die Finger brichst.
Sonst kommst Du in den Kerzenschacht gar nicht rein mit dem Taschenmesser.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> dass ich Bekannte (ja, so etwas gibt es, nicht Freund, nicht Feind, nicht Familie,) habe, die durchaus viel VW fahren. Gerade im Handwerkerbetrieb sind einige T5 & T6 vorhanden, die allesamt Probleme haben.


Dafür weißt Du rein überhaupt nichts von VW, nur mal so.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Denn das einzige was du tust, du bestätigst meine Mängel,


Deine Mängel?
Nicht einen hast Du gewußt.
Ich hab Dir die Hauptmängel alle aufzählen müssen ... .


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 5.) Zu guter Letzt, sei stolz auf dein Auto.


Ich bin nicht stolz auf Blech, Aluminium, Glas und Kunststoff.
Auf meine Arbeit vielleicht, mit denen ich vielen Kunden geholfen habe.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Scheinst ja ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben.


Wenn Du wüßtest ... .


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Neid, nichts anderes kann deinem kompletten Threadverlauf hier zu Grunde liegen,


Nö, die Erfahrung aus 40 Jahren Autofahren und Reparaturen.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> du scheinst leider ein ernsthaftes Problem damit zu haben, dass nicht jeder neidisch auf dein Auto ist.


Am besten ist, wenn niemand neidisch auf meine Karre starrt, sondern sie im Verkehr beachtet.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Anders kann ich mir deine teils schon fast bösartigen Unterstellungen jedenfalls nicht erklären, oder warum nimmst du dir das Recht heraus, meine Fähigkeiten am und rund ums Auto zu bezweifeln?


Weil Du hier einfach Unwisssen über deutsche Autos verbreitest.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Dennoch werden wir im Sommer aller Voraussicht nach, damit beginnen einen Käfer von Grundauf zu restaurieren, einfach nur Spaßeshalber.


So einen Spritschlucker?
Ohne Katalysator?
Von der Drecksfirma?


Auweia.


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ist auch immer wieder Glückssache, Materialkosten sind bei Japanern oft extrem hoch, der Lohnanteil dafür meist viel geringer. Bei deutschen Marke dreht sich das ganze oft. Aktuell weiß ich bei Renault von 96€ Stundenverrechnung, bei Mercedes 185€.


Nicht die Reparatur war so teuer, sondern nur das Teil. Die Stundenverrechnung juckt mich bei meinem ollen Wägelchen nicht, der war dort noch nie. Geht ja nüscht kaputt bis auf den einen Injektor für 900€ und der Zündverteiler für 23.95€ .




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil Du hier einfach Unwisssen über deutsche Autos verbreitest.


Aber in den Himmel loben muss man die Teile nun auch wieder nicht.
Ich kann da aber generell schlecht sagen, ob die Deutschen Autos wirklich besser ist...hab nur nen ollen Japaner und nen 13 Jahre neueren Audi. Und ich kann jetzt schon sagen, der Audi wird garantiert keine 20 Jahre alt bzw. steht so fit da, wie mein olles Ding.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2021)

Man kann überall mal daneben greifen. Ich war mit einem der Teslas inzwischen in 3 Jahren öfter im SeC und hab mehr Termine vereinbart als ich mit allen anderen Autos die 23 Jahre zuvor zusammen hatte. Und da sind alle regulären Service- und Reifenwechseltermine inklusive.  Da ich Softwareprobleme hab ist der Service im Grunde nicht in der Lage was zu tun.. seit 2 Jahren höre ich einfach nur "das nächste Update wird es richten" oder "wir tun erst was wenn gar nix mehr geht"....
Service ist für das Auto also ne Zumutung die auch dafür sorgt dass wir nur ein einziges Mal 250.000 bei der Firma ausgegeben haben, mehr bekommen die von uns in dem Leben nicht mehr, wenn das nicht sehr schnell ändert.

Was Spaltmasse angeht.. puh, keine Ahnung, ich hab noch nie bei nem Auto Spaltmasse nachgemessen. Solang nix schief dran hängt passt das schon...


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2021)

Natürlich kann man so richtig ins Klo greifen. Ich sage ja auch nicht, das Tesla oder deutsche Autos schlecht sind. es ist halt ne Sache des Preises.
Es ist beschissen, wenn etwas an einem 30.000€ Wagen kaputt geht, bezahlt man 60.000€ oder noch mehr sollte die Kiste dementsprechend auch halten.

Spaltmaße...ich bin gelernter Werkzeugmacher, da sieht man sofort, wenn da irgendwas komisch ist. 
Es mag nicht schlimm sein, aber ich würde da immer und immer wieder hingucken und mich wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aber in den Himmel loben muss man die Teile nun auch wieder nicht.


Hab ich nicht gemacht.
Ich hab auch alle Fehler aufgezeigt.
Die deutschen Autos haben sehr unterschiedliche Schwächen gehabt sagen wir mal so vor 40 Jahren.
VW hat Büchseblech beim Golf 1 verbaut.
Der ist gerostet, wie nix.
Die Radläufe waren nach einem Salzwinter alle durch.

Der Golf 2 fährt wahrscheinlich heute noch in großen Stückzahlen.
Da lief das Wachs aus allen Ritzen, so gut war der konserviert.

Opel hat technische Probleme gehabt vor Jahren (Ölpumpen etc.)
Dann kam Lopez und  hat beide Firmen an den qualitativen Ruin getrieben.

So hat jede Firma unterschiedliche Entwicklungen durchgemacht.
Jeder hat ein paar Leichen im Keller.
Auch die Audis, BMWs und Mercedes'.

Wir hatten einen T4 und Mercedes Transporter in der Firma (Großmarkt).
Beim T4 haben wir ein paar kleine Roststellen mit dem Lackstift ausgebessert.
Beim Sprinter war das Blech durch ... .

Und so geht es allen Firmen.
VW hat beileibe nicht alleine besch... beim Diesel.
Da hängt die ganze Branche mit drin, ja auch Ford und Konsorten.

Man sollte nur nicht so tun, als wäre ein Auto anderen weit überlegen und Lichtjahre voraus.
Dem ist nicht so.

Mit meinem 10 Jahre alten SUV war ich in 2 Jahren schon 7 mal in der Werkstatt (Wasserpumpe, Federn, Spur, Bremssättel - die üblichen VW-Sachen, eben ).

Ja, bei 80.000 km geht es halt los.
Der Händler (VW-Vertragshändler) hat das Blaue vom Himmel runter gelogen und nichts, kontrolliert, gar nichts.
Schade eben, daß das alles nach einem Jahr und ein paar Tagen aufgetreten ist.
Mein Standardschrauber (freie Werkstatt) hat die Wehwehchen sofort und so nachhalig ausgebügelt, daß die Karre jetzt endlich richtig gut läuft und sogar einigermaßen zieht ohne zu Klopfen.

Das Steinzeitmultimediasystem mit C64-Grafik (eher IBM 5150) hab ich auch endlich rausgeworfen und gegen ein einigermaßen aktuelles System mit Navi und Rückfahrkamera ersetzt.
Jetzt sehe ich, wo ich dagegen fahre - in Farbe!

Aber muß man den Kunden so über den Tisch ziehen?
Wenn die Karre nicht einen super Hochsitz gehabt hätte und mein Passat mit Rauch und Gestank den Zylinderkopf verabschiedet hätte, hätte ich auch noch ein bißchen länger gesucht.

Aber ein 30.000 Euro E-Auto war nicht drin.
Also fahr ich die Karre noch, bis sie auseinanderfällt.

Und wenn ich mal für 15.000 EUR in 11 Jahren einen Akku mit Rädern bekomme, mal sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2021)

Hmm, meine VW Technik ist jetzt bei 94tkm und läuft immer noch einwandfrei.
Geht halt einmal im Jahr zum Service und fertig.


----------



## Eckism (17. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, meine VW Technik ist jetzt bei 94tkm und läuft immer noch einwandfrei.
> Geht halt einmal im Jahr zum Service und fertig.


Gerade wenn man sich zu sicher fühlt, sollte man Aufpassen.😅
Bei 110tkm ging plötzlich die BiTurbo-Einheit in die fritten...war kein günstiges Vergnügen bei einem fast 5-stelligen Betrag.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man so richtig ins Klo greifen. Ich sage ja auch nicht, das Tesla oder deutsche Autos schlecht sind. es ist halt ne Sache des Preises.
> Es ist beschissen, wenn etwas an einem 30.000€ Wagen kaputt geht, bezahlt man 60.000€ oder noch mehr sollte die Kiste dementsprechend auch halten.
> 
> Spaltmaße...ich bin gelernter Werkzeugmacher, da sieht man sofort, wenn da irgendwas komisch ist.
> Es mag nicht schlimm sein, aber ich würde da immer und immer wieder hingucken und mich wahnsinnig machen.


Das kann man tatsächlich bei jedem Auto, Tesla ist ja hier auch wirklich kein Garant für einen super Service. So wie der Kollege Probleme hat, gerade mit den SeCs hört man dies ja durchaus öfters. Ich habe nur noch einen weiteren Tesla in der Bekanntschaft und da handelt es sich um ein Model S, wo die Heizung nicht wirklich heizt und auch er wird ein ums andere Mal vertröstet. Das ist in meinen Augen ein absolutes NoGo. Ich kann bei mir nur von einem einzigen Problem berichten, der Heckscheinwerfer hat Tröpfchenbildung aufgewiesen und da muss ich sagen, einfacher habe ich noch nie ein Problem lösen können. Zwei Bilder in die App gezogen, Servicetermin vor Ort angemeldet und der gute Herr war auf die Minute pünktlich, war sogar überpünktlich und hat an der Straße gewartet und erst um 11Uhr (zum vereinbarten Termin) angerufen, dass er da ist. Heckleuchte wurde dann innerhalb von 10 Minuten getauscht, alles ohne zum SeC zu fahren, das finde ich schon großartig. Aber das geht natürlich nur bei Kleinigkeiten. 

Bzgl. der Spaltmaße bin ich tatsächlich sehr zwiegespalten. Auf der einen Seite gibt man wirklich viel Geld für so ein Auto aus und die Erwartung an die Qualität würde es eben bedingen, dass die Spaltmaße zumindest optisch passen. Allerdings habe ich bei Auslieferung (was für mich eher ein Ärgernis darstellt, Abholung am Standort und lediglich die Aushändigung der Papier erfolgt persönlich, den Rest macht man alleine), zwei Stellen reklamiert und innerhalb von 30 Minuten wurden diese angepasst. Kenne aber auch dazu andere Geschichten, die eher wie Horrormärchen klingen. 

Aber nur um das noch einmal klarzustellen, mir ging es hier niemals darum, Tesla besser zu machen als bspw. VW. Aber das Jammern über die Qualität und Verarbeitung bei Tesla geht mir persönlich auch manchmal zu weit. Es wird soviel auf die offensichtlich verbesserungswürdigen Eigenschaften rumgehackt, ohne den Blick mal auf die anderen Hersteller zu schwenken, die vieleicht andere, aber eben auch viele Probleme mit sich rumschleppen. Für mich ist Tesla im Bereich der E-Mobilität derzeit das Maß der Dinge, nicht auf Grund der Verarbeitung, sondern das gesamte Paket (gerade Model 3) ist in der Summe ihrer Einzelheiten den restlichen Bewerbern überlegen. Ein ganz wichtiger Baustein ist dabei die Software. 

Für die Zukunft kann ich widerrum nur meine Einschätzung abgeben, da wird Tesla den Markt noch ordentlich dominieren. Wie lange kann man nie wissen, aber die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit bei Tesla ist aktuell deutlich höher als bei anderen Herstellern. Dazu werden Änderungen eben nicht in drei Jahren in ein Facelift oder sonstiges eingebaut, sondern quasi ab Verfügbarkeit adaptiert und verbaut. So bekommt das Model 3, bereits die Wärmepumpe inkl. Octovalveventil und die neuen Akkus spendiert, ohne das da ein neues und teurers Modell auf den Weg gebracht wird. Das hat in meinen Augen einen sehr großen Sympathieeffekt. Auch wenn mir zu 100% bewusst ist, dass Elon Musk und Tesla nicht die Heilsarmee ist und alles was sie tun nur den Sinn und Zweck hat Geld zu verdienen. All das führt für mich dazu, dass Tesla seinen Vorsprung eher ausbauen, denn abbauen wird.


----------



## Eckism (17. Februar 2021)

Den Autoherstellern alleine die "Schuld" an der E-Autosache zugeben ist falsch. Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie für externe Firmen, die die Fertigungsanlagen für die Werke bauen. Diese Firmen schütteln die E-Auto-Linien nicht aus dem Ärmel, die haben Jahrzehnte nur für Verbrennungsmotoren konstruiert und gebaut. Da geht es mit den Materialien in den Anlagen schon los und hört bei den Leuten wie mir auf, die den Kram 20 mal zerlegen müssen, weil irgendwo ein Fehler/Problem war. Auch für mich ist das alles neu. Aber bei einem kannst du Dir sicher sein...es wird massiv Geld investiert und gelernt. Das dauert zwar etwas, aber es geht voran. Zudem gibt es schon einige Jahre Versuchslinien, wo selbst ich überrascht über die Jahreszahl war.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> gen für die Werke bauen. Diese Firmen schütteln die E-Auto-Linien nicht aus dem Ärmel, die haben Jahrzehnte nur für Verbrennungsmotoren konstruiert und gebaut. Da geht es mit den Materialien in den Anlagen schon los und hört bei den Leuten wie mir auf, die den Kram 20 mal zerlegen müssen, weil irgendwo ein Fehler/Problem war. Auch für mich ist das alles neu. Aber bei einem kannst du Dir sicher sein...es wird massiv Geld investiert und gelernt. Das dauert zwar etwas, aber es geht voran. Zudem gibt es schon einige Jahre Versuchslinien, wo selbst ich übe


Wem will man denn die Schuld geben?

Klar, ich glaube, dass die staatlichen Förderungen einen großen Teil dazu beitragen, dass jetzt auf einmal alles ganz schnell geht. Auch wenn ich den Sinn hinter manchen dieser Förderungen nachwievor nicht nachvollziehen kann, so ist der Anreiz ja doch da. 
Die Hybridförderung ist mir zwar nachwievor ein großer Dorn im Auge, da ich diesen Schritt einfach nicht verstehen will. Klar kauft sich Kunde X jetzt einen Hybriden, kann er ja steuerlich eine Menge gut machen, Stichwort 0,5% Versteuerung und kann er zusätzlich noch BAFA Förderungen mitnehmen. Nur ist doch jedem Menschen bewusst, dass nur die wenigsten einen Hybriden auch hybrid fahren. Für den Hybrid lohnt es sich ja kaum eine eigene Ladesäule zu errichten und die Förderung wird so meines Erachtens nach in vielen Fällen am Sinn und Zweck vorbeilaufen. Denn man fördert einen Hybrid, ob er jetzt wirklich als PlugIn genutzt wird oder nicht! Da hätte man meines Erachtens nach andere Wege finden müssen. 
Die Elektroautoförderung dagegen finde ich wirklich gut und gelungen und spätestens mit der Aufstockung des möglichen Bruttolistenpreises auf 60.000 EUR auch sinnvoll. Wer teurere Fahrzeuge kauft, der wird sich darüber ehere weniger Gedanken machen und dem sind die 0,5% (was ja immer noch eine Förderung ist) dann auch egal. 

Aber zurück zu deiner Frage, wer ist denn deiner Meinung nach mit schuldig? 

Letzlich wurden Tesla und Co. doch jahrelang belächelt und als absolute Niesche betrachtet. 


> *Ferdinand Piëch*, VW-Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender, über Tesla: “Dafür habe ich in meiner Garage keinen Platz.” [Tauber, André, Der verrückte Plan des Elon Musk, in welt.de 13.6.2014]





> *Ola Källenius*, Daimler-Vertriebsvorstand: “Elektromobilität ist wie eine Ketchup-Flasche. Wir wissen, dass etwas kommt. Aber wir wissen nicht, wann und wie viel es sein wird.“ [Becker, Joachim, Elektroautos für alle, in SZ 28.11.2016]





> *Dieter Zetsche*, Vorstandsvorsitzender Daimler AG: “Mehr Elektroautos sind gut für die CO2-Bilanz. Aber nicht so gut für unsere Konzern-Bilanz.” [Beise, Marc, Zum Erfolg verdammt, in SZ 6.4.2018]





> *Erich Sixt*_, _größter deutscher Autovermieter: “Ich glaube nicht an E-Autos, das ist politisch ein katastrophaler Fehler … Ich gebe E-Autos keine Zukunft.” [Sürig, Dieter, Elektroautos? „Ein Fehler!“, in SZ 30.5.2018]





> *Gerald Killmann*, Motorenentwickler bei Toyota: “Der Verbrenner wird nötig sein, um Menschen mit niedrigeren Einkommen passende Fahrzeuge anbieten zu können.” [Nefzger, Emil, “Die Brennstoffzelle wird sich durchsetzen”, in spiegel.de 10.12.2018]





> *Harald Krüger*, BMW-Vorstand: “Wir müssen die Elektromobilität vorantreiben, sonst schaffen wir die CO2-Ziele nicht.” [Hägler. Max, “Wir bleiben harte Wettbewerber”, in SZ 16.3.2019; vgl.: Super-Credits]





> VW-Chef *Herbert Diess* zum Projekt Tesla Berlin/Brandenburg: “Tesla ist sehr wichtig für uns, weil Elon demonstriert, dass es funktioniert.” [“Nimmt mehr Fahrt auf als bei 100 Kanzlergipfeln”, in spiegel.de 13.11.2019] – “Ich bin froh, dass Elon uns antreibt.” [VW-Chef: Froh, dass Elon uns antreibt”, in manager-magazin.de 13.11.2019



Man sieht schon an den wenigen Zitaten, dass sich die Meinung der Branche relativ schnell grundlegend geändert zu haben scheint. Klar ist, dass man als Konzern (Bezug auf Zetsche) in erster Linie an die Konzernbilanz denkt. Klar ist aber doch auch, dass viele der Unternehmen hier nur bis zur Stirnplatte denken und nicht weiter gedacht haben. Gerade Mercedes hat es ja dann in mehrern Hauruckaktionen versucht und ist krachend gescheitert. 

Ich wüsste daher wirklich nicht, wer sonst an der aktuellen Misere Schuld haben sollte. Gerade die Klimaziele, da hat man wohl erst in 2019 realsisiert, dass Abgasschummeleien nicht mehr ziehen und man doch Elektromobilität brauchen wird, zeigt das große Dilemma in denen die Industrie steckt. Man muss sich nur mal zur Gemüte führen, dass ein chinesischer Hersteller, Nio, 2014 auf den Markt kam und mittlerweile an BMW wertmäßig vorbeigezogen ist. Dann weiß man doch, dass was falsch gelaufen ist.


----------



## cx19 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte schon lsut auf einen Elektro. Leider habe ich das Kleingeld nicht. Beim nächsten Auto schaue ich definitiv ob ein E-Auto machbar ist. Finde die Technik interessant.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2021)

Ich stand letztes Jahr vor der Entscheidung, aber so lange es keine (halbwegs erschwinglichen) Fahrzeuge gibt, die 400 Kilometer mit einer Ladung schaffen, ist das angesichts der aktuellen Lade-Infrastruktur für mich leider keine Option. Im Prinzip aber sehr gerne.


----------



## Eckism (17. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wem will man denn die Schuld geben?


Stell Dir vor, die Hersteller(VAG, Daimler, BMW) stellen mit einmal komplett auf E-Auto um, schätze mal, wie viele dann Arbeitslos werden.
Bedenke, es gibt sehr viele Getriebelinien, die nicht mehr benötigt werden, sämtliche Motoren werden auf mehreren Linien zusammengebaut.
Eine E-Antriebslinie ist ungefähr 1/3 von einer Getriebelinie und zudem mehr Automatikmaschinen und die Antriebe kommen in mehrer Autos. Grob geschätzt kann die hälfte der Belegschaft gehen und da rede ich noch nichtmal von den Zulieferern. Das will der Staat nicht und die Genossenschaften auch nicht.
Viele reden sich das schön, aber es wird niemand bezahlt, um einfach da zu sein. 
Ich gehe grob von einer halben Mio.  plus/minus Arbeitsloser aus.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Februar 2021)

Da ist in meinen Augen ganz oft das große Problem in Deutschland, war bei der Kohle doch auch schon so. Da werden in meinen Augen oft Pseudodiskussionen um Arbeitsplätze geführt. Aktuell sieht es doch so aus, dass wir zu wenig Fachkräfte haben! Meines Wissens nach arbeiten in der Automobilbranche ausschließlich Fachkräfte. Daher kann man die Szenerie auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten, mit weniger benötigten Arbeitskräften wird der Mangel an Arbeitskräften geringer. Aber ich hab dazu keinerlei Zahlen im Kopf, daher soll das jetzt in keinem Fall so verstanden werden, dass ich deine Argumente wegwischen möchte. 

In vielen anderen Bereichen sehe ich eben genau das Problem, man hat den Trend bereits 2010 verpasst, einen Teil der Produktion umzustellen. Die Zulieferer sind meist die armen Schweine, die wirklich nur reagieren können, ein aktives agieren würde nicht funkionieren. Daher sehe ich diese Problematik ggfls. als größte Baustelle. Die Konzerne haben schlichtweg geschlafen. Aber es redet ja niemand davon die Produktlinie von heute auf Morgen auf 100% Elektro umzustellen, da wo man jetzt steht, ist aber eben auch grundverkehrt. Bisher sind nahezu alle Autos der großen Drei in (Audi und VW halte ich mal zusammen) auf klassischer Plattform basierend, wenn man 2012 (erstes Model S wurde ausgeliefert) reagiert hätte, dann hätte man sicherlich in 2018 oder 2019 ein vollwertiges Elektroauto gehabt. Das hat man aber nunmal nicht in der Intensität getan, man hat Tesla ausgelacht. Alles was aktuell noch so passiert, erinnert mich leider an den Panikmode, schnell, schnell und billig. Daher hat man bestehende Plattformen genommen, Akkus reingezimmert und das ganze Elektroauto genannt. Der ID3 ist ja jetzt der erste ernstzunehmende Konkurent, gutes Fahrwerk, gute Verarbeitung, gute Motoren, das Auto ist bis auf die Qualität der Innenausstattung (Hartplastikinterieur) ein wirklich gutes Fahrzeug. Wenn, man bei der Software weiter wäre, was bei einer Entwicklung seit 2012 sicherlich der Fall gewesen wäre. So aber, weiß ich nicht was ich sagen soll. Ein schönes Auto mit ohne Funktion ist mir dann eben deutlich unlieber, als ein nicht so schönes Auto mit fast vollständiger Funktion.


----------



## 4thVariety (17. Februar 2021)

56 Millionen Tonnen Kraftstoff pro Jahr. Zwischen Diesel und Benzin gemittelt sind das 1225l pro Tonne.
Macht 68 Milliarden Liter Treibstoff.
Benzin hat ca. 9,5 kw/h an Energie (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_density)
Verbrenner sind jedoch nur zu 35% effizient, wenn es darum geht das in Bewegungsenergie umzusetzen.
Elektroautos haben hier die doppelte Effizienz von ca. 70%, das mag ich gern berücksichtigen.

Unter dem Strich verbrennen wir Benzin für 651 700 000 000 kw, oder besser gesagt 651 Terawatt und setzen davon 228 Terawatt in Bewegung um. 

Die gute Nachricht, Elektroautos schaffen diesen Output an Bewegung das mit 325 Terawatt Input. Die schlechte Nachricht um die ganzen Batterien zu laden müssen wir im Jahr 325 Terawatt an Strom erzeugen. Das typische AKW macht so 11 Terawatt im Jahr. Davon bräuchten wir dann 30 Stück rund um die Uhr, um die 100% Elektroquote aufzuladen. So um die 30k Windräder sollten es auch tun.

Nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen Rohstoffe wie Lithium für die Batterien.

Ein einzelner Deutscher kann sich die Umstellung auf Elektroautos vorstellen. Auf ein ganzes Land hochgerechnet haut das einfach nicht hin. Dazu wird Öl zu leicht aus dem Boden gepumpt und überall zur Verbrennung hin transportiert. Wenn das Öl weg gibt es weniger Angestellte in der Autoindustrie. Aber nicht, weil die Autos dann weniger Teile brauchen, sondern weil man die Gesellschaft auf eine Zeit nach dem Auto mit dem jeder überall und ständig rumdüst einstellen muss.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man sollte nur nicht so tun, als wäre ein Auto anderen weit überlegen und Lichtjahre voraus.
> Dem ist nicht so.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab dich eigentlich auf der Ignoreliste, aber dazu möchte ich mich dann doch etwas freundlicher äußern, da der obige Satz mich vermuten lässt, dass wir ohne Grund aneinandergerasselt sind. 

Meine Intention ist es nicht, Tesla über den Klee zu loben. Auch nicht, dass das Auto im Gesamten der Konkurenz um Lichtjahre voraus ist, mir ging es dabei um Konzept und vor allem die Software. Am Auto selber, ich dachte ich hätte dies wiederholt betont, gibt es nahezu an jedem Bauteil verbesserungswürdige Stellen, Fahrwerk, Türen, Scharniere, Fensterwischer, Sitze, Konsole, etc. Aber wo es nunmal nichts wirklich zu meckern gibt, ist die Bedieung über einen Touchscreen, flüssig, schnell und einfach muss es sein und da liegt Tesla auf einem anderen Niveau. 
Ich glaube das war der Kern der Diskussion vor unserem Zwist, in diesem Sinne: Frieden?

Aber nur, weil ein 30.000 E Auto nicht drin war, hätte es ja durchaus Alternativen gegeben, allerdings ohne "Hochsitz". Aber klar, E-Autos sind derzeit sehr teuer, da es sie quasi nur neu gibt und die, die 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, meist nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Daher wird sich aber eben auch dieser Punkt mit der Zeit egalisieren.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (17. Februar 2021)

Tja so geht  es halt voran. KI und Computer werden IMO die kommenden Jahre und Jahrzehnte immer mehr Jobs übernehmen, einfach weil Sie es besser können als der Mensch. Darauf wird man sich einstellen müssen. Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen wird kommen müssen. Nur die Frage ist, was machen wir psychologisch mit Menschen in einer Welt wo Sie eigentlich nicht mehr gebraucht werden? Viele Menschen definieren sich halt über ihre Arbeit (Was IMO eigentlich auch heute schon, ziemlich abgedroschen ist, aber gut) nur wenn diese A nich mehr gebraucht werden und B auch nix mehr zu tun haben, wie schaffen wir es trotzdem einen "Sinn" für diese  Menschen zu schaffen? Das wird IMO das Hauptproblem werden. Zumindest in "AAA Staaten"


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal zur Gemüte führen, dass ein chinesischer Hersteller, Nio, 2014 auf den Markt kam und mittlerweile an BMW wertmäßig vorbeigezogen ist. Dann weiß man doch, dass was falsch gelaufen ist.


Nun das Argument lasse ich bei dem derzeitigen Zustand des Aktienmarkts nicht gelten. Es geht da lange nicht mehr um reale Werte.


Eckism schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, die Hersteller(VAG, Daimler, BMW) stellen mit einmal komplett auf E-Auto um, schätze mal, wie viele dann Arbeitslos werden.


Stell dir mal vor andere Länder lassen Verbrenner nur sehr eingeschränkt zu, wohin dann exportieren? Ups!
Dumme Argumentation.


4thVariety schrieb:


> Ein einzelner Deutscher kann sich die Umstellung auf Elektroautos vorstellen.


Die Verkehrswende beim Auto besteht aus mehreren Teilen.
Elektro, Kleiner und weniger.

Reine Cityflitzer kann man sicherlich auf 5kwh pro 100km trimmen und damit seine 50hm/h fahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht, Elektroautos schaffen diesen Output an Bewegung das mit 325 Terawatt Input. Die schlechte Nachricht um die ganzen Batterien zu laden müssen wir im Jahr 325 Terawatt an Strom erzeugen. Das typische AKW macht so 11 Terawatt im Jahr. Davon bräuchten wir dann 30 Stück rund um die Uhr, um die 100% Elektroquote aufzuladen. So um die 30k Windräder sollten es auch tun.



Und da beginnt der ganz grosse Denkfehler... es geht bei der Änderung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nicht darum alle Verbrenner 1:1 gegen E-Autos auszutauschen. Das wird nicht klappen. Es braucht generell ein geändertes Mobiltätsverhalten. Und auch Carsharing-Dienste etc. werden massiv zunehmen. Vor allem in Ballungszentren werden immer weniger und weniger Autos fahren... 
Und du darfst bei der Sache nicht vergessen, es kommt ja nicht nur der Strom der zum Laden gebraucht wird oben drauf. Es kommen Tankstellen weg, Raffinierien die weniger Strom brauchen keine LKW mehr die permanent Minimengen an Sprit rum fahren... plus die Autos die immer effizienter werden. So schlimm ist es also nicht. Und es passiert ja nicht in 2 Wochen


----------



## 4thVariety (17. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und da beginnt der ganz grosse Denkfehler... es geht bei der Änderung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nicht darum alle Verbrenner 1:1 gegen E-Autos auszutauschen. Das wird nicht klappen.



Das würde ich auch so unterschreiben. Man muss sich nur ansehen wie es vor dem Auto aussah. Da haben sich gewaltige Metropolen gebildet um 1900 und die Einwohner haben sich stark verdichtet. Es sind Hochhäuser aus dem Boden gesprossen wie Unkraut. 

Dann hatte jeder ein Auto und es hat sich total auf Vorstädte zersiedelt. Eigenheim auf dem Land und mit dem Auto 30+ Minuten zur Arbeit wurde normal über Jahrzehnte. Ermöglicht wurde das durch Öl.

Weg vom Auto bedeutet auch wieder hin zu Städten mit sehr hoher Einwohnerkonzetration und massiver öffentlicher Transportstruktur. Eine zweite Landflucht.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Februar 2021)

"Ich glaube an das Pferd. Das Automobil ist eine vorübergehende Erscheinung."

Wilhelm II.

Wäre ja witzig, wenn das nach über 100 Jahren so käme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ermöglicht wurde das durch Öl.


Durch das BILLIGE Öl und den fehlenden ÖPNV.
Hätte man die Bahn nicht so gnadenlos vernachlässigt, wäre das Auto in einer Stadt doch gar nicht nötig gewesen.
Wenn ich in einer Großstadt bin, stelle ich das Auto irgendwohin an den Rand und der Rest geht mit S- und U-Bahn.

Die letzten 50 Jahre haben de Bahn ja nun den Rest gegeben und die Privatisierung macht den Sack zu.


----------



## Eckism (17. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Da ist in meinen Augen ganz oft das große Problem in Deutschland, war bei der Kohle doch auch schon so. Da werden in meinen Augen oft Pseudodiskussionen um Arbeitsplätze geführt. Aktuell sieht es doch so aus, dass wir zu wenig Fachkräfte haben! Meines Wissens nach arbeiten in der Automobilbranche ausschließlich Fachkräfte. Daher kann man die Szenerie auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten, mit weniger benötigten Arbeitskräften wird der Mangel an Arbeitskräften geringer. Aber ich hab dazu keinerlei Zahlen im Kopf, daher soll das jetzt in keinem Fall so verstanden werden, dass ich deine Argumente wegwischen möchte.


Fachkräfte...in Form von was? Singen und Klatschen in Dunkeln oder im Namen tanzen? 
Fettmengenprüffachkraft oder Schräubchenreinschraubefachkraft kenn ich zwar nicht, aber wird es möglicherweise geben...oder meinst du eher die Reinigungsfachkräfte, die meist Extern sind?


BigBoymann schrieb:


> In vielen anderen Bereichen sehe ich eben genau das Problem, man hat den Trend bereits 2010 verpasst, einen Teil der Produktion umzustellen. Die Zulieferer sind meist die armen Schweine, die wirklich nur reagieren können, ein aktives agieren würde nicht funkionieren. Daher sehe ich diese Problematik ggfls. als größte Baustelle. Die Konzerne haben schlichtweg geschlafen. Aber es redet ja niemand davon die Produktlinie von heute auf Morgen auf 100% Elektro umzustellen, da wo man jetzt steht, ist aber eben auch grundverkehrt. Bisher sind nahezu alle Autos der großen Drei in (Audi und VW halte ich mal zusammen) auf klassischer Plattform basierend, wenn man 2012 (erstes Model S wurde ausgeliefert) reagiert hätte, dann hätte man sicherlich in 2018 oder 2019 ein vollwertiges Elektroauto gehabt. Das hat man aber nunmal nicht in der Intensität getan, man hat Tesla ausgelacht. Alles was aktuell noch so passiert, erinnert mich leider an den Panikmode, schnell, schnell und billig. Daher hat man bestehende Plattformen genommen, Akkus reingezimmert und das ganze Elektroauto genannt. Der ID3 ist ja jetzt der erste ernstzunehmende Konkurent, gutes Fahrwerk, gute Verarbeitung, gute Motoren, das Auto ist bis auf die Qualität der Innenausstattung (Hartplastikinterieur) ein wirklich gutes Fahrzeug. Wenn, man bei der Software weiter wäre, was bei einer Entwicklung seit 2012 sicherlich der Fall gewesen wäre. So aber, weiß ich nicht was ich sagen soll. Ein schönes Auto mit ohne Funktion ist mir dann eben deutlich unlieber, als ein nicht so schönes Auto mit fast vollständiger Funktion.


Wenn man 100.000e Mitarbeite hat und viele Motoren- und Getriebewerke hat sagt man nicht von jetzt auf gleich, wir machen mal alles Dicht und machen es ganz anders. Tesla hatte davor nix, da ist man flexibel.
Es sind ja nicht nur die Deutschen Hersteller, die so "träge" reagieren/handeln, es sind ja im mehr oder weniger alle Automobilhersteller, auch wenn der ein oder andere mal ein E-Auto oder Hybrid rausgebracht haben.
Zudem weiß man ja nun immernoch nicht, wo die Reise am Ende hingeht.
Akkufahrzeuge sind für mich auch nicht wirklich was. Das heißt nicht, das ich die schlecht finde, aber Reichweite und Ladedauer passt für mich nicht, so als Stadtflitzer sind die optimal. Ich bin eher für die Brennstoffzelle, die Effizenz ist mir da völlig wurscht.


----------



## 4thVariety (17. Februar 2021)

Weltweit gibt es ca. 1,5 Milliarden Autos. Pro Tesla braucht man ca. 10kg Lithium. Die derzeit bekannten Vorkommen werden auf 3,5 Millionen Tonnen geschätzt, das reicht für 350 Millionen Autos. Einmal mehr, wir brauchen noch viel mehr neue Technologien und eine Reduktion wäre nicht verkehrt, bzw. wird unvermeidbar.

Hinzu kommt, dass Lithium nicht gerade umweltfreundlich ist beim Abbau und massive Mengen Wasser verschleißt. 80k Tonnen Lithium werden pro Jahr produziert derzeit, das reicht für magere 8 Millionen E-Autos weltweit. 2020 wurden ca. 3,2 Millionen Elektroautos gebaut, viele haben nicht die 10kg Lithium eines Teslas und die resultierende Reichweite. Smartphonehersteller wollen ja auch Lithium für ihre Batterien.

Das ist nur eine Rechnung stellvertretend für die Probleme die man hat, will man Öl und fossile Brennstoffe ablösen. Würde man nur Atomkraftwerke bauen würde einem das Uran ausgehen, würde man die Sahara mit Solar zupflastern wollen hätte man unheimlich Probleme betreffend der Menge Stahl, Metall, Glas und anderer Bauteile.

Egal welchen Energiehunger die Menschheit hatte in den letzten Jahrzehnten, man konnte das Problem mit Öl bewerfen, das war praktisch endlos vorhanden. So komisch das klingt, aber die Umstellung der Industrie ist nicht träge, die ist jetzt schon am Limit. Die Materialien sind jetzt schon knapp. Die Autoindustrie ist es schlicht nicht gewohnt mit solchen Flaschenhälsen zu kämpfen wie bei der Batterie.

Edit: dann wäre die Sache mit dem globalen Güterverkehr per Lastwagen. Laut Studie von Energiebehörden sind das 17 Millionen (!) Barrel am Tag, (https://www.iea.org/news/iea-study-unveils-key-role-for-trucks-in-global-oil-demand-growth).  Ein Barrel sind 160 Liter.

Alle Autos in Deutschland 68 Milliarden Liter im Jahr
Alle Trucks auf der Welt 2,7 Milliarden Liter am Tag!
Umstellung auf Elektrotrucks ist das so richtig utopisch. Das wären dann die nächsten 400-500 AKWs nur um die Trucks wieder aufzuladen. Keine Sorge wegen dem Atommüll, so viel Uran können wir schon nicht abbauen.

Letzte Ausfahrt ist dann Wasserstoff, zumindest solange man nicht nachdenkt welcher Buchstabe in FCKW so schädlich für die Ozonschicht war. Und wieviel Mengen wir dann davon herstellen, und wieviel dann beim Transport verloren geht, selbst wenn nur 0,1% entweichen (was an sich utopisch ist).


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Weltweit gibt es ca. 1,5 Milliarden Autos. Pro Tesla braucht man ca. 10kg Lithium. Die derzeit bekannten Vorkommen werden auf 3,5 Millionen Tonnen geschätzt, das reicht für 350 Millionen Autos. Einmal mehr, wir brauchen noch viel mehr neue Technologien und eine Reduktion wäre nicht verkehrt, bzw. wird unvermeidbar.


Es soll ja etwas neues kommen, aber das dauert noch, ehe das Lithium alle ist:
https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/fo...echen-vierfache-reichweite-fuer-elektroautos/  .


4thVariety schrieb:


> würde man die Sahara mit Solar zupflastern wollen hätte man unheimlich Probleme betreffend der Menge Stahl, Metall, Glas und anderer Bauteile.


Sand braucht man auch noch ... .



4thVariety schrieb:


> Letzte Ausfahrt ist dann Wasserstoff, zumindest solange man nicht nachdenkt welcher Buchstabe in FCKW so schädlich für die Ozonschicht war.


Das F, vielleicht ... .


----------



## 4thVariety (17. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es soll ja etwas neues kommen, aber das dauert noch, ehe das Lithium alle ist:
> https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/fo...echen-vierfache-reichweite-fuer-elektroautos/  .


Es werden sicherlich Dinge kommen und wir werden nicht in einer entweder oder Situation sein. Die Antwort wird immer Beides sein. Noch hat man die Illusion mal eben in 10 Jahren den Umschwung zu machen. Aber global betrachtet wird das eine 50-100 Jahre Transformation weg vom Öl.

Den Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen in der Autoindustrie sollte man da schon auffangen können. Man könnte natürlich auch hier die Mitarbeiter perspektivisch umschulen und umschichten und nicht einfach eines Tages zu ihnen gehen mit den Worten, gz du bist aus Unternehmenssicht jetzt nutzlos und daher entlassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Es werden sicherlich Dinge kommen und wir werden nicht in einer entweder oder Situation sein. Die Antwort wird immer Beides sein. Noch hat man die Illusion mal eben in 10 Jahren den Umschwung zu machen. Aber global betrachtet wird das eine 50-100 Jahre Transformation weg vom Öl.


Das glaube ich auch.


4thVariety schrieb:


> Den Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen in der Autoindustrie sollte man da schon auffangen können.


Irgendjemand muß doch auch Batterien bauen.
Wollen wir das alles Panasonic und Tesla überlasen?


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Letzte Ausfahrt ist dann Wasserstoff, zumindest solange man nicht nachdenkt welcher Buchstabe in FCKW so schädlich für die Ozonschicht war.


Entschuldige bitte, da sträuben sich mir auch als Nicht-Chemiker gerade sämtliche Haare. Sogar die, über die man besser nicht redet. 

Nur weil, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoffe schädlich für die Ozonschicht sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass das auch auf die enthaltenen atomaren / molekularen Bestandteile zutrifft.

Um so weniger, weil in diesem Fall die gefährlichen FCKW _gar keine Wasserstoffatome enthalten_. Der Name ist ein wenig irreführend, da er eigentlich aussagen soll, dass es sich um Kohlenwasserstoffe handelt, bei denen die Wasserstoffatome durch Fluor und Chlor ersetzt wurden.



4thVariety schrieb:


> Und wieviel Mengen wir dann davon herstellen, und wieviel dann beim Transport verloren geht, selbst wenn nur 0,1% entweichen (was an sich utopisch ist).


Der Verlust an sich ist zu vernachlässigen, weil das ganze Konzept ohnehin darauf beruht, dass so viel saubere, jedoch ohnehin nicht speicherbare Energie vorhanden ist, dass man sie ruhigen Gewissens dafür einsetzen kann, Wasser aufzuspalten.

Gefährlich wird es, wenn der Wasserstoff aus dem vorgesehenen Behältnis entweicht, sich aber _eben nicht_ in die Atmosphäre verflüchtigt, sondern sich irgendwo wieder ansammelt und dann entweder unkontrolliert entzündet oder sich zu zwei Teilen mit einem Teil Sauerstoff verbindet, was dann vulgo auch als Knallgas bekannt ist. Besonderes Risiko besteht in geschlossenen Räumen, im Freien eher weniger.

Das ist allerdings eine Frage der Handhabung. Fossile Brennstoffe haben in anderen Kategorien höhere Risiken als Wasserstoff und trotzdem hantiert seit Jahrzehnten quasi jedermann ganz selbstverständlich damit.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Weg vom Auto bedeutet auch wieder hin zu Städten mit sehr hoher Einwohnerkonzetration und massiver öffentlicher Transportstruktur.


Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Autonome Fahrzeuge machen den ÖPNV bzw Carsharing Landtauglich


-Shorty- schrieb:


> "Ich glaube an das Pferd. Das Automobil ist eine vorübergehende Erscheinung."
> 
> Wilhelm II.
> 
> Wäre ja witzig, wenn das nach über 100 Jahren so käme.


Allerdings hatte der Kaiser schon mehrere Elektroautos. Was hat die Kanzlerin?


----------



## BigBoymann (18. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Fachkräfte...in Form von was? Singen und Klatschen in Dunkeln oder im Namen tanzen?
> Fettmengenprüffachkraft oder Schräubchenreinschraubefachkraft kenn ich zwar nicht, aber wird es möglicherweise geben...oder meinst du eher die Reinigungsfachkräfte, die meist Extern sind?


Ich halte einen Großteil der Beschäftigten schon für Fachkräfte. 
Fachkräftemangel in der Autoindustrie


Eckism schrieb:


> man nicht von jetzt auf gleich,


Das habe ich nie behauptet, dass es ein Wandel wird, der Zeit braucht ist klar. 
Mein Problem ist, dass man eine herausragende Stellung die man hatte, auf Grund der absolut kurzsichtigen Profitgier einzelner Personen in einen deutlichen Entwicklungsrückstand verwandeln konnte. Das alles in 15 Jahren! Da muss man schon den Hut ziehen, gibt nicht viele Firmen die so etwas schaffen.


Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem weiß man ja nun immernoch nicht, wo die Reise am Ende hingeht.
> Akkufahrzeuge sind für mich auch nicht wirklich was. Das heißt nicht, das ich die schlecht finde, aber Reichweite und Ladedauer passt für mich nicht, so als Stadtflitzer sind die optimal. Ich bin eher für die Brennstoffzelle, die Effizenz ist mir da völlig wurscht.


Ich denke, hier liegt das große Problem im Denken der Menschen. Es ist eigentlich allen klar, dass Akku die Technik ist die sich durchsetzen wird. Nur gerade in DE sehen die BigPlayer, dass sie einen Rückstand haben, der fast nicht aufzuholen ist, daher wird das Thema hier kaputt geredet. Die Brennstoffzelle ist seit Jahren ein netter Ansatz, mehr aber nicht. Sie ist technologisch höchst komplex, schwierig umzusetzen und anfällig. Dafür schleppt man aber fast all die Nachteile (Logistik, Herstellung, Transport, die ein Verbrenner hat weiter mit sich herum, der einzige echte Vorteil, "schnelles Auftanken" ist in meinen Augen ein Pseudoargument und kommt in DE von der Politik, den Anbietern und eben den Herstellern, die nicht gewillt sind, jetzt Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Bereits mittelfristig würden die logistischen Kosten doch stark sinken, so ein Erdöl, oder eben Wasserstofftransport kostet eben eine ganze Menge Geld, das Kabel was liegt, bleibt da liegen und muss vieleicht alle 50 Jahre mal geflickt werden. Dazu kommt eben, dass ich persönlich keinen Menschen kenne, der 24 Stunden on Road ist und bereits heute (von den Preisen mal abgesehen, die sinken ja) haben wir echte 600km Reichweite, die neuen Modell S werden fast 700km echte Reichweite haben. Mit steigender Anzahl an Ladeinfrastruktur wirst du quasi an jedem Parkplatz die Möglichkeit haben, dein Auto anzuschließen und selbst wenn du nicht mit 500kw auflädst, bekommst du bei jedem Stop eine Menge Energie zurück. 

Meine Idealvorstellung sieht derzeit so aus, dass man innerstädtisch auf 50kW Lader setzt, auf den Autobahnen weiterhin versucht 250+kW Lader zu installieren. Das ganze muss auch nicht unbedingt mit einem riesigen Ausbau des Netzes einhergehen, hier gibt es bereits Leuchtturmprojekte

Tesvolt

Das ist für mich die wirkliche Zukunft, urban braucht man in meinen Augen keine extremen Schnelllader, sondern viele kleine Lader. Im Überlandverkehr braucht es die Schnelllader, hier ist Zeitmanagement viel interessanter, im urbanen Raum fährt kaum jemand konstant durch, sondern immer nur Stop and Go, womit ich nicht das Fahren zwischen den beiden Ampeln meine, sondern 10km zum Kunden, 30 Minuten Termin, 10km zum nächsten Kunden, 30 Minuten Termin, usw. Mit entsprechend vielen Lademöglichkeiten, gar kein Problem, denn 10km bekommt man selbst mit der normalen Steckdose problemlos in 30Min. nachgeladen. Mit 50kw, bekommt man da schon eher 100+km in den Tank. 


Aber ja, der Umstieg wird dauern, und hunderttausende Ladesäulen lassen sich nicht an einem Tag, in einem Jahr errichten. Dennoch ist für mich recht klar und eindeutig wo der Weg hingeht. Wasserstoff mag eine "nette" Idee sein, aber in meinen Augen schon jetzt für Tot zu erklären, evtl. etwas für den Langstreckenverkehr. Da halte ich Diesel aber aktuell noch für sinnvoller, insbesondere wenn man den Diesel dann weitesgehend biologisch (aktuell 7%) herstellen kann (man rechne mal die PKWs aus der Liste; 742 PetaWatt im PKW Verkehr, zu 416 Petawatt im NFZ Bereich)


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Februar 2021)

So.. grad via App die MCU2 bestellt... damit bin ich dann mit nem Auto von 2017 auf dem aktuellen Stand von 2021 was Computer betrifft. Da muss ich sagen ist Tesla anderen echt voraus. Bei allen anderen Herstellern hätte ich jetzt wieder ein neues Auto kaufen müssen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte der Kaiser schon mehrere Elektroautos. Was hat die Kanzlerin?


Einen stinkenden Panzer.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte der Kaiser schon mehrere Elektroautos. Was hat die Kanzlerin?


Der Fuhrpark der Bundesregierung ist - schonend formuliert - nicht gerade ein leuchtendes Vorbild für Elektromobilität. Das führt uns allerdings direkt wieder zu dem Punkt zurück, dass deutsche Hersteller in den entsprechenden Fahrzeugklassen nichts Gescheites anzubieten haben. Und wenn die deutsche Regierung E-Autos ausländischer Hersteller ordern würde, gäbe es auch dicke Luft.


----------



## BigBoymann (18. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Fuhrpark der Bundesregierung ist - schonend formuliert - nicht gerade ein leuchtendes Vorbild für Elektromobilität. Das führt uns allerdings direkt wieder zu dem Punkt zurück, dass deutsche Hersteller in den entsprechenden Fahrzeugklassen nichts Gescheites anzubieten haben. Und wenn die deutsche Regierung E-Autos ausländischer Hersteller ordern würde, gäbe es auch dicke Luft.


Wobei Politiker im allgemeinen nicht gerade sinnhafte Vorbilder sind. 



> Der BMW 740Le xDrive iPerformance – ein Hybrid – der grünen hessischen Verkehrsministerin Priska Hinz liegt mit 243 Gramm CO2 pro Kilometer bei allen Umweltministern auf dem letzten Platz.



Politiker sind von Doppelmoral getriebene Dummschwätzer, habe ich mal jemanden sagen hören und muss ihm leider ein ums andere Mal rechtgeben.


----------



## Eckism (18. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich halte einen Großteil der Beschäftigten schon für Fachkräfte.
> Fachkräftemangel in der Autoindustrie


Natürlich gibt es sehr viele Fachkräfte in der Autoindustrie, aber auch sehr viele Nichtfachkräfte. Es arbeiten halt sehr viele in der/für die Autoindustrie.
Das ist wie mit den Chinesen...es gibt mehr kleine Chinesen als es Bürger in Deutschland gibt...es gibt aber nunmal auch mehr Chinesen als Bürger in Deutschland, die über 2m sind.

Nicht jeder fährt nur 10km zum Kunden...ivh fahre meine 50.000-60.000km pro Jahr, arbeite aber auch noch 45-50 Stunden die Woche und kacke im Hotel ab. Ich bin also nur 2 Tage die Woche zuhause und will nicht auch noch ewig an Ladesäulen Zeit verschwenden. Das kostbarste ist nunmal Lebenszeit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Fuhrpark der Bundesregierung ist - schonend formuliert - nicht gerade ein leuchtendes Vorbild für Elektromobilität.


Er ist ein Vorbild für die Einflußnahme der Industrie auf die Politik und die Dreifachmoral der Politiker.

Wozu brauch ein Bundestagsschwätzer in einer Großstadt einen PKW?
Die U-Bahn geht bis vor die Haustür!

Und schießen tut auf die Sesselzerstörer niemand, Munition ist teuer.

Nur mal so zum "Genießen":








						Dienstwagen der Umweltministerin fast am umweltschädlichsten
					

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe (DUH) veröffentlicht jedes Jahr ein Ranking der umweltschädlichsten Politiker-Dienstwagen. Den zweifelhaften ersten Platz innerhalb der Bundesregierung nimmt Verkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer (CSU) in Anspruch. Eine Ministerin mit CDU-Parteibuch fährt am umweltfreundlichsten.




					www.rnd.de
				




Und der mit dem wenigsten Geld, fährt die größte Karre.


----------



## BigBoymann (18. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es sehr viele Fachkräfte in der Autoindustrie, aber auch sehr viele Nichtfachkräfte. Es arbeiten halt sehr viele in der/für die Autoindustrie.
> Das ist wie mit den Chinesen...es gibt mehr kleine Chinesen als es Bürger in Deutschland gibt...es gibt aber nunmal auch mehr Chinesen als Bürger in Deutschland, die über 2m sind.
> 
> Nicht jeder fährt nur 10km zum Kunden...ivh fahre meine 50.000-60.000km pro Jahr, arbeite aber auch noch 45-50 Stunden die Woche und kacke im Hotel ab. Ich bin also nur 2 Tage die Woche zuhause und will nicht auch noch ewig an Ladesäulen Zeit verschwenden. Das kostbarste ist nunmal Lebenszeit.


Bzgl. Fachkräfte habe ich ja gesagt, dass ich da keine validen Zahlen habe und man aber eben auch einfach mal von der anderen Seite blicken sollte. Deutschland schrumpft und je mehr Personal eingesetzt wird um so teurer wird das Produkt im internationalen Vergleich. Daher ist der Weg vieleicht sogar gut, weniger Personal einzusetzen, immer unter der Prämisse, dass ein Wandel stattfindet und nicht Hauruckaktionen.

Bzgl. der 10km sprach ich von urbanen Nutzern. 50-60k km wird ein großer Teil Überlandfahrten dabei sein, denn in der Stadt werden dies wohl nur Taxifahrer schaffen (zumindest bei uns würden 8.760 Stunden nicht ausreichen um diese Strecke zu fahren :-9) ) Aber ja, das schrieb ich in meinem ersten Post diesbezüglich, dass bei der hohen Laufleistung derzeit kein Elektroauto in Frage kommen würde.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum "Genießen":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde, wenn die schon die 95gr Grenze einführen, sollten sie sich als allererstes dem ganzen auch verpflichtet fühlen, daher wiederhole ich mich gerne: 

Politiker sind von Doppelmoral getriebene Dummschwätzer,


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2021)

Nun wenn die gepanzerten Kisten von Ministern und Regierungschefs mehr verbrauchen: so what?
Sind halt andere Anforderungen als der Normalbürger hat.


Ich glaube ich hab das Problem für den Verkehrskollaps gefunden:
Deutlich geringere Hürden für den Führerscheinentzug. Es gibt so viele die auf 
Tempolimits, Park und Halteverbote scheißen. Einfach mal 3 Monate den Lappen für
solche OWIs weg und man hat die Straßen frei oder jedenfalls Autofahrer die sich zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab das Problem für den Verkehrskollaps gefunden:
> Deutlich geringere Hürden für den Führerscheinentzug. Es gibt so viele die auf
> Tempolimits, Park und Halteverbote scheißen. Einfach mal 3 Monate den Lappen für
> solche OWIs weg und man hat die Straßen frei oder jedenfalls Autofahrer die sich zu benehmen wissen.


Das ist ja schön und gut, nur was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut, nur was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?


Kommentierst du jeden Beitrag im Forum der ein bisschen OT mit dabei hat?


----------



## MiG87 (18. Februar 2021)

Leider kann Tesla nur Akkus, E-Motoren und Fahrassistenten bauen. Autos bekommen die noch nicht hin. Ich habe schon ein paar mal in einem Tesla gesessen. Furchtbar. 

Das erste Mal war im Tesla Store in DC. Ich hab mich ins Auto gesetzt und wollte den Sitz einstellen. Alles nur noch über Touch möglich. Sogar für die Kopfstütze muss man in das xte Untermenü. Das beste daran war aber, dass mir die Kopfstütze in der höchsten Einstellung zwischen den Schulterblättern hing und mit 1,86m bin ich jetzt nicht besonders groß.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommentierst du jeden Beitrag im Forum der ein bisschen OT mit dabei hat?


Nein, mir ist ja nicht langweilig.

Dein Beitrag zum Verkehrskollaps hat aber nicht ein bissschen OT dabei, sondern ist ganz klar Thema verfehlt. Hier geht es weder um Verkehrskollaps, noch um irgendwelche unvernünftigen Autofahrer.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. Februar 2021)

Man könnte auch sagen, wären Tesla und andere Marken gerade konkurrenzfähig müßte man sie nicht so mit Steuergeldern fördern.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, wären Tesla und andere Marken gerade konkurrenzfähig müßte man sie nicht so mit Steuergeldern fördern.



Nun, Technologien, die politisch gewollt sind, zu fördern ist ja nicht nur bei der E-Mobilität gang und gäbe (Atomstrom ist immer noch nur durch Subventionen konkurrenzfähig, Kohleförderung ist jahrzehntelang subventioniert worden erneuerbare Energien werden auch bezuschusst oder man denke an die Abwrackprämie... ob das immer alles sinnig ist bleibt dahingestellt). Ich denke eine neue Technologie wird es ohne Anschub durch irgendwelche Förderungen kaum am Markt schaffen.

Abgesehen davon fallen zumindest die großen Teslas, ebenso wie der Porsche und viele andere größere E-Autos ja aus der Förderung raus - zumindest wenn es um die Kaufprämien geht.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, Technologien, die politisch gewollt sind, zu fördern ist ja nicht nur bei der E-Mobilität gang und gäbe (Atomstrom ist immer noch nur durch Subventionen konkurrenzfähig, Kohleförderung ist jahrzehntelang subventioniert worden erneuerbare Energien werden auch bezuschusst oder man denke an die Abwrackprämie... ob das immer alles sinnig ist bleibt dahingestellt). Ich denke eine neue Technologie wird es ohne Anschub durch irgendwelche Förderungen kaum am Markt schaffen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon fallen zumindest die großen Teslas, ebenso wie der Porsche und viele andere größere E-Autos ja aus der Förderung raus - zumindest wenn es um die Kaufprämien geht.


Schon richtig. Ich sehe nur den Unterschied, ob ich etwas für die Allgemeinheit oder für den persönlichen Besitz fördere. 
Beim E-Mobil ist vieles noch nicht ausgereift, nicht einmal die Zukunftsfähigkeit ist klar.
Immerhin müßte man noch Millionen Zapfsäulen auf die Gehwege pflastern. Selbst das ist schwer und teilweise nicht möglich. Kann man davon ausgehen, daß JEDER Parkplatz mit einer Zapfsäule/Ladesäule versehen wird? Die Energiemenge ist ebenso ein Thema. Immerhin möchten wir die Digitalisierung verstärken, den Straßenverkehr, den Güterverkehr, die Heizungen auf el. Energie umstellen. Und die Versorgung in der Nacht ist so ungeklärt wie vor 30 Jahren.
Daher braucht es Zeit und in 10 Jahren wird wohl das Propagierte noch lange nicht umgesetzt sein.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, wären Tesla und andere Marken gerade konkurrenzfähig müßte man sie nicht so mit Steuergeldern fördern.



Hast du recht. Weg mit den reduzierten Steuern für Dinosaft.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Schon richtig. Ich sehe nur den Unterschied, ob ich etwas für die Allgemeinheit oder für den persönlichen Besitz fördere.



Nun Diesel wird auch subventioniert. 
Abgesehen davon, wenn die Belastung (Luft und Lärm) der Innenstädte runter geht, ist das schon auch ein Beitrag für die Allgemeinheit.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Beim E-Mobil ist vieles noch nicht ausgereift, nicht einmal die Zukunftsfähigkeit ist klar.
> Immerhin müßte man noch Millionen Zapfsäulen auf die Gehwege pflastern. Selbst das ist schwer und teilweise nicht möglich. Kann man davon ausgehen, daß JEDER Parkplatz mit einer Zapfsäule/Ladesäule versehen wird? Die Energiemenge ist ebenso ein Thema. Immerhin möchten wir die Digitalisierung verstärken, den Straßenverkehr, den Güterverkehr, die Heizungen auf el. Energie umstellen. Und die Versorgung in der Nacht ist so ungeklärt wie vor 30 Jahren.
> Daher braucht es Zeit und in 10 Jahren wird wohl das Propagierte noch lange nicht umgesetzt sein.


Ich denke, die Zukunftsfähigkeit ist schon gegeben. Sicherlich muss noch ordentlich was passieren, aber so schwarz ist es nicht wie du es darstellst.

Es gibt aktuell gar kein anderes Mobilitätskonzept, das zukunftsfähig ist.

konventionelle Verbrenner: eher nicht aus diversen Gründen
Hybride: aktuelle sind ein Witz und taugen nicht viel mehr als zur Steuervermeidung bei Dienstfahrzeugen, mal sehen wie praktikabel und gut die nächsten 2-3 Generationen werden.
batterieelektrische E-Autos:
Ja Strommenge ist ein Thema, aber die kann parallel zum wachsenden Anteil der Autos im Feld mitwachsen
Ladesäulen, ja, da muss man noch ausbauen, aber immerhin liegt quasi überall schon Strom, mehrere Millionen davon brauchts aber sicherlich nicht. Es muss ja nicht jeder jeden Tag laden und auch nicht unbedingt nachts. So ein Auto steht für gewöhnlich 23h am Tag nur rum und kann in der Zeit irgendwann aufgeladen werden.
Reichweite wird überschätzt - witzigerweise nicht von denen, die selbst fahren, sondern von Leuten, die gar kein E-Auto haben. stabile 300-400km mit Schnellladeoption sind für die allermeisten Leute absolut ausreichend und decken auch den Urlaubsfall ab.
Akkus, da wird sich die nächsten 5 jahre massiv was tun, Preis, ökologisch, Gewicht...

Wasserstoff (sind ja auch E-Autos): da ist die benötigte Energiemenge ja noch erheblich größer und eine Infrastruktur gibt es überhaupt nicht
PtL: wie Wasserstoff allenfalls für bestimmte Bereiche (Luftverkehr, Güterverkehr, Schiffe,...) interessant, vielleicht mal interessant für Hybride in ein paar Generationen. Aktuell eh nicht großindustriell sinnig herzustellen.
Nüchtern betrachtet ist ein E-Motor einem Verbrenner nunmal in jeder Hinsicht überlegen (kleiner, leichter, billiger, wirkungsgradstärker, Leistungsentfaltung, Wartung...). In das Thema Energiespeicherung muss halt noch ein wenig Entwicklung und dann passt es auch da.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Beim E-Mobil ist vieles noch nicht ausgereift, nicht einmal die Zukunftsfähigkeit ist klar.


Das ist Bullshit


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Energiemenge ist ebenso ein Thema.


Ja, BEVs benötigten am wenigsten Energie von allen Autos die mit erneuerbaren Energien fahren.
Wasserstoffautos doppelt so viel und E Fuels etwa 5 mal so viel.
Ende der Diskussion, wir können nicht alles mit Akkus machen, aber nicht weil es nicht das effizienteste ist.


----------



## BigBoymann (19. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ende der Diskussion, wir können nicht alles mit Akkus machen, aber nicht weil es nicht das effizienteste ist.


Ich glaube den Satz muss man unterschreiben!

Ich habe letztens noch eine elendig lange Diskussion geführt, die am Ende aber immer besser wurde. Als großes Hinderniss in der E-Mobilität wird immer das Stromnetz herangeführt. Das ist aber letzten Endes dann auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, ja, wenn alle E-Auos gleichzeitig am 250kw Lader hängen würde, gäbe es ein riesiges Problem. Aber, das Problem ist letzlich nur theoretischer Natur. Denn vielmehr ist es doch so, dass Betreiber und Nutzer einfach nur mal das Hirn anschmeißen müssen. Wann haben wir einen Stromüberschuss im Netz, meistens Nachts, da laufen die Windkraftanlagen durch und zu Hause ist nahezu alles an Strom aus. In diesem Zeitpunkt, muss das Auto geladen werden und nicht mit 10000kW, sondern energieeffizient mit 22kW. Tagsüber kann man nun das Auto doch eigentlich als mobile Powerbank mißbrauchen, Feldversuche hierzu exisiteren schon und somit dreht man den Spieß schnell um, aus einer Belastung wird doch eher eine Entlastung. Genauso kann man als Solaranlagenbesitzer, den Akku des Autos als Stromspeicher nutzen um nicht unnötig Energie ins Netz zu speisen, sondern selbst zu verbrauchen. Mit einem 75kW/h Akku wird wohl nahezu jeder Haushalt einen Tag überstehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Genauso kann man als Solaranlagenbesitzer, den Akku des Autos als Stromspeicher nutzen um nicht unnötig Energie ins Netz zu speisen, sondern selbst zu verbrauchen. Mit einem 75kW/h Akku wird wohl nahezu jeder Haushalt einen Tag überstehen.



Hört man oft, aber auf die simple Frage, ob das, Auto tagsüber wirklich daheim stehen bleibt und man dann ins Geschäft radelt, damit das Auto mit der Solaranlage geladen werden kann, gibt's meist nur ein entschiedene "äh" zurück.

Das funktioniert nur als Gutschrift für Ladestrom, nicht als direktes Laden des Akkus. Der Strom muss solange woanders gespeichert werden.


----------



## BigBoymann (19. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hört man oft, aber auf die simple Frage, ob das, Auto tagsüber wirklich daheim stehen bleibt und man dann ins Geschäft radelt, damit das Auto mit der Solaranlage geladen werden kann, gibt's meist nur ein entschiedene "äh" zurück.
> 
> Das funktioniert nur als Gutschrift für Ladestrom, nicht als direktes Laden des Akkus. Der Strom muss solange woanders gespeichert werden.


Da sprichst du einen interessanten Punkt an, absolut richtig. Ich persönlich tendiere gerade dazu eine Anlage aufs Dach machen zu lassen, da das Dach eh schon 60 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, könnte es irgendwann sowieso Zeit sein, daher überlege ich zumindest die Sonnenseite schon einmal neu zu machen, mit einer integrierten Anlage (die auch als Dachhaut dient). Wenn ich das so machen lasse, würde ich wahrscheinlich einen Speicher dazuordern um eben tagsüber den Strom zu speichern, den ich dann nachts ans Auto weitergeben kann. 

Aber genauso ist es meines Erachtens nach denkbar, dass Büros mit einer Anlage ausgestattet werden, gerade mit Blick auf die Autos in meinen Augen sogar extrem sinnvoll. Es muss ja nicht immer nur um das privat genutzte Eigenheim gehen, auch wenn die Entscheidung da meist einfacher ist, da nicht hundert Personen JA sagen müssen, sondern meist nur einder oder zwei. 

Aber ich blicke auch hierzu mal ein wenig in die Zukunft. Mit den heutigen Autos fahren wir jetzt 4 Jahre rum, wenn die Dinger dann zurückgegeben werden, wird nur ein Bruchteil der Zellen für neue Autos verwendet werden können, die meisten Zellen werden schon einiges an Kapazität eingebüßt haben. Was macht man mit diesen Zellen? 
In meinen Augen ist eine der sinnvolleren Verwendungen in diesen mobilen Speichern. Das würde aus meiner Perspektive die CO² Bilanz eines solchen Fahrzeugs im Nachhinein noch einmal massiv verbessern, denn ein Großteil der aufgewendeten Mittel zur Batterieproduktion, würde dann gar nicht mehr nur aufs Auto entfallen und die Batterien hätten deutlich mehr Zeit sich zu amortisieren.  Wobei hier auch spannend ist, dass so eine Amortiesierung bei unter 100.000km schon gegeben ist, auto motor sport hatte das mal in einer Ausgabe ausgerechnet, ich meine mit den damaligen Fahrzeugen kam man auf eine Laufleistung von 66.000km die das Elektrofahrzeug bräuchte um in der CO² Bilanz besser dazustehen. Da wurde auch recht sauber gearbeitet und die CO² Werte des deutschen Mittels bei der Stromproduktion wurden z.B. ebenso eingerechnet, wie die Transportkosten des Benzins.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2021)

Die meisten Studien sind Quatsch, da meist so getan wird als ob nur die Batteriezallenproduktion CO2 verbraucht und Motoren auf natürlichem Wege entstehen...

Desweiteren ändern sich die Werte für die Stromerzeugung zumindest in D permanent zum Besseren und die Werte zur Erzeugung von Diesel bzw Benzin steigen mittel-und langfristig. Das heißt schon bestehende E-Autos profitieren diesbezüglich, so dass die nötige Laufleistung bis zum break even Point kontinuierlich reduziert. Die Studien sind immer nur eine Momentaufnahme und oft eben ohnehin nicht sauber gemacht. 

Ich kenne die ams Studie nicht. Wenn ich aber deren sonstige Ergüsse zum Vergleich heranziehe, insbesondere wenns technisch wird, kann ich mir da nichts seriöses drunter vorstellen - ich lese das Revolverblatt nicht. 

Zukünftige Autos mit besseren Akkus sind davon noch weniger betroffen.

Und zu guter letzt darf nicht vergessen werden, dass die Akkugröße eine gewaltige Rolle spielt. Autos mit z.b. 100kWh Akkus sind ökologisch bislang jedenfalls nicht sehr sinnig. 
E-Autos mit kleineren Akkus können da schon bei deutlich geringeren Laufleistung gut dastehen.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> sondern energieeffizient mit 22kW.



Aus inzwischen bald 10 Jahren Praxis mit E-Autos (2 x Opel Ampera, 1 x Telsa Model S 100D und Model X 75D) kann ich sagen dass die 22kW zu hoch angesetzt sind. 11kW sind mehr als ausreichend, und in der Praxis bekommt mein Model S meist tagsüber am Arbeitsplatz mit 3,5kW (3x5A) seinen Strom und das X wird nachts von 2100 bis 0500 mit 4,8kW (3x7A) geladen. Wir hätten zwar theoretisch die Option mit bis zu 16,5kW zu laden, aber haben das noch nie wirklich gebraucht. Zuerst auch gedacht dass das sehr wichtig sei... aber die Realität holt einen dann halt sehr schnell ein. Zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz sind sogar 11kW häufig zu gross und zu früh fertig.

Und im Sommer fahren wir mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.. da laden die Autos an der PV Anlage einphasig mit bis zu 20A.... also 4,6kW. Reicht dicke. Meistens regle ich sogar auf 10 bis 15A runter... braucht einfach nicht mehr. 

All die Statistiken sind halt reine Theroetische Werte.. und Theorie und Praxis sind oft halt ganz anders wenn man sie dann erst mal in der Praxis erlebt. Klar wird es Fälle geben der jeden Abend seinen 100kWh Akku voll machen muss, aber ich würde eher sagen dass solche Berufe generell aussterben werden. Denn jemand der am Tag 1000km fahren muss sollte eventuell mal überlegen ob man das nicht irgendwie sinnvoller erledigen könnte.


----------



## BigBoymann (19. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aus inzwischen bald 10 Jahren Praxis mit E-Autos (2 x Opel Ampera, 1 x Telsa Model S 100D und Model X 75D) kann ich sagen dass die 22kW zu hoch angesetzt sind. 11kW sind mehr als ausreichend, und in der Praxis bekommt mein Model S meist tagsüber am Arbeitsplatz mit 3,5kW (3x5A) seinen Strom und das X wird nachts von 2100 bis 0500 mit 4,8kW (3x7A) geladen. Wir hätten zwar theoretisch die Option mit bis zu 16,5kW zu laden, aber haben das noch nie wirklich gebraucht. Zuerst auch gedacht dass das sehr wichtig sei... aber die Realität holt einen dann halt sehr schnell ein. Zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz sind sogar 11kW häufig zu gross und zu früh fertig.
> 
> Und im Sommer fahren wir mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.. da laden die Autos an der PV Anlage einphasig mit bis zu 20A.... also 4,6kW. Reicht dicke. Meistens regle ich sogar auf 10 bis 15A runter... braucht einfach nicht mehr.
> 
> All die Statistiken sind halt reine Theroetische Werte.. und Theorie und Praxis sind oft halt ganz anders wenn man sie dann erst mal in der Praxis erlebt. Klar wird es Fälle geben der jeden Abend seinen 100kWh Akku voll machen muss, aber ich würde eher sagen dass solche Berufe generell aussterben werden. Denn jemand der am Tag 1000km fahren muss sollte eventuell mal überlegen ob man das nicht irgendwie sinnvoller erledigen könnte.


Hast du natürlich auch wieder Recht. 

Mir ging es jetzt auch eher um "Schnellladen" und die mangelnde Effizienz. Da redet man ja schnell von 20-30 % Ladeverlusten, diese dürftest du mit 11 oder 22kw nicht mehr haben. An der Steckdose dagegen werden diese schon wieder höher, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich denke aber auch, dass 11 oder 22 kW die richtige Mischung sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2021)

11kW ist das was man daheim ohne Genehmigung installieren darf. Das reicht völlig aus. Schnellladen ist eigentlich nur was für die Autobahn oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Eckism (20. Februar 2021)

Wie ist das denn eigentlich versichert, wenn mann da ne Verlängerungsschnur von der Wohnung über Wege und Wiesen ans Auto legt, man kann da ja drüberstolpern? Zudem wäre das für mich zu nervig, die 50m zum laden auszurollen und danach wieder einzurollen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2021)

Das viele Leute nicht zuhause laden können, wird einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das viele Leute nicht zuhause laden können, wird einfach ignoriert.


Nö wird es nicht, aber das muss man ja auch nicht. Es gibt zig andere Möglichkeiten und man kann es einfach beim parken tun. Je mehr Ladestationen es gibt desto einfacher wird es. Nur Millionen von solchen öffentlichen Ladestationen wird es nicht brauchen. 

Es wird zudem zukünftig erheblich einfacher sein, daheim zu laden. Zumindest dann, wenn man einen Stell- / (Tief)garagenplatz hat. Als Laternenparker nutzt einem das natürlich erst mal nichts - es wird aber ja auch nicht jeder sofort ein E-Auto haben. Das wird sich nach und nach entwickeln, wie alle Neuerungen (Wer erinnert sich noch daran, was für ein Geschiss das war, als man auf einmal bleifreien Sprit gebraucht hat? In D gings nach einiger Zeit halbwegs, aber die Urlaubsfahrten ins Ausland waren explizit mit Tankstopps zu planen!).

Dazu rüsten immer mehr Firmen mit Ladesäulen aus. Bei uns im Geschäft wird es in einigen Wochen 20 Ladepunkte geben - sehr luxuriös für die 3 oder 4 E-Autofahrer am Standort. Zahlen wird man da selbst müssen, aber zu sehr guten Konditionen - billiger als daheim.

Anders herum glaube ich, dass in einigen Jahren ein Tankstellensterben einsetzen wird. Die an großen Durchgangsstraßen wirds weiter geben, die werden aber vermutlich zusätzlich Schnelllader anbieten. Kleinere Tanken dürften in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren mehr und mehr verschwinden - schneller als sie das ohnehin schon in den letzten Jahren sind.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Je mehr Ladestationen es gibt


Und dazu müsste man endlich mal die Infrastruktur schaffen und nicht andersherum. Und ein einheitliches System. Erst dann werden E Autos eine Alternative. Stattdessen subventioniert man die Autos. Sowas hirnrissiges. Dann haben wir in DE auch noch den teuersten Strom was das ganze extrem ausbremst.

Es ist in DE wie mit allem. Erstmal dumm schwätzen und irgendwas versuchen anstatt sich einfach mal vorher Zeit nehmen und drüber nachdenken wie man vorgehen könnte.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und dazu müsste man endlich mal die Infrastruktur schaffen und nicht andersherum.



So ein Unsinn, beides muss parallel zueinander entstehen. Wer soll denn das Geld in die Hand nehmen um 10 Jahre die Ladestationen zu bauen, wenn nicht gleichzeitig damit schon Geld verdient werden kann? Zumal es jetzt schon nutzbar ist. Soll ich auf ein E-Auto verzichten, nur weil andere keine Lademöglichkeit vor der Haustüre haben? 

Auch das Eisenbahnnetz ist nicht erst gebaut worden und dann Züge eingeführt. Bei Infrastruktur ist es nun mal so, das sie immer parallel zur Nutzung ausgebaut wird. 



> Und ein einheitliches System.



Und ein einheitliches System gibt es schon. Wechselstromladen tun alle über dieselbe Schnittstelle, nur beim Schnellladen gibt es 2 Systeme. Tesla und ein paar alte Japaner auf der einen Seite und alle anderen auf der anderen Seite. Langfristig wird sich wohl das System durchsetzen, dass alle außer Tesla nutzen.



> Erst dann werden E Autos eine Alternative.


Vergiss nicht für zig tausend E-Autofahrer funktioniert das jetzt schon sehr gut als Alternative. 

Es wäre im Gegenteil hirnrissig und schlicht nicht durchführbar es erst einzuführen, wenn es für jeden und alle eine gute Alternative wäre.



> Stattdessen subventioniert man die Autos. Sowas hirnrissiges.


Was ist daran hirnrissig? Wieso sollte man nicht eine neue, gewollte Technologie unterstützen? 

Hirnrissig ist, dass man Diesel subventioniert und gleichzeitig Fahrverbote ausspricht.
Hirnrissig ist, dass Atomkraft subventioniert wird, nur um sie künstlich wettbewerbsfähig zu halten.
...



> Dann haben wir in DE auch noch den teuersten Strom was das ganze extrem ausbremst.


E-Autos sind im Unterhalt auch mit dem teuren Strom erheblich günstiger als Verbrenner insofern spart man Geld im Betrieb, sicher nicht soviel wie wenn der Strom günstiger wäre aber billiger ist es dennoch. 

Generell wird Autofahren zukünftig sicherlich ohnehin erheblich teurer werden, mit Strom wird der Anstieg aber weniger hoch, als bei den Verbrennern.



> Es ist in DE wie mit allem. Erstmal dumm schwätzen und irgendwas versuchen anstatt sich einfach mal vorher Zeit nehmen und drüber nachdenken wie man vorgehen könnte.



Welche technische Neuerung ist denn irgendwo auf der Welt erst am grünen Tisch zu ende geplant worden und dann genau so 1:1 umgesetzt?

Mit jeder zusätzlichen Ladestation wird es noch besser und breiter nutzbar - und für mehr Leute eine Alternative. Nur so kann es funktionieren (und wird im Übrigen auch auf der ganzen Welt so gemacht, nicht nur in D wo ja deiner Meinung nach alles besonders schlecht läuft...).


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

China hat das Land schon zugeflastert.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und ein einheitliches System gibt es schon


Und was ist mit den unterschiedlichen Netzbetreibern? Gibt's da nicht Probleme mit der Abrechnerei der Bezahlkarte?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist daran hirnrissig? Wieso sollte man nicht eine neue, gewollte Technologie unterstützen?


Weil man die Kohle in der Infrastruktur versenken könnte. Das würde dir Verbreitung der neuen Technologie vorantreiben. Stattdessen kauft sich jetzt jeder nen Hybrid und keiner nutzt den Akku darin.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> China hat das Land schon zugeflastert.


Nö - aber immer wieder witzig wie China entweder als Reich des Bösen oder eben als leuchtendes Vorbild herhalten muss. Also ich war schon in China und habe viel mit denen zu tun, viel erstrebenswertes habe ich dort nicht gefunden, aber wahnsinnig fleißige und nette Leute.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den unterschiedlichen Netzbetreibern? Gibt's da nicht Probleme mit der Abrechnerei der Bezahlkarte?



Eigentlich nicht. Ich kann als EnBW Kunde mit meiner Karte bzw der App an mehr als 100000 Ladepunkten in D, A, CH per Roaming zu einheitlichen Preisen (AC: 29ct/kWh; DC 39ct/kWh) und in I, F und NL zu mir aktuell nicht bekannten Konditionen laden. 

Angenommen ich muss irgendwo laden, wo diese Karte nicht tut, dann kann ich auch laden, muss dann eben über ne Kreditkarte zahlen - ich hatte den Fall noch nicht, so dass ich da keine Erfahrungen habe. Aber zumindest hier in der Gegend müsste ich aktiv suchen um so eine Säule zu finden an der meine Karte nicht tut.

Auch andere Anbieter sind in dem Verbund drin, so dass man kein EnBW Kunde sein muss.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Weil man die Kohle in der Infrastruktur versenken könnte. Das würde dir Verbreitung der neuen Technologie vorantreiben.



Genau das tut diese Kohle ja. Indem solche Autos gekauft werden, verdient die Industrie Geld und kann sowohl die Autos, als auch die Infrastruktur vorantreiben. Unterschied zu deinem Vorgehen, die Hersteller gewinnen Serienerfahrung mit den bereits verkauften Autos. Im anderen Fall würden sie quasi als Uniinstitute einfach vor sich hin entwickeln und dann, nachdem der Startschuss fällt, weil an jeder Milchkanne geladen werden kann mit quasi Versuchsträgern auf den Markt zu kommen.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß die genauen Zahlen leider nicht mehr. In der Heute Show gab es Mal einen Vergleich zur Anzahl der Ladesäulen. Da sah die Zahl aus Deutschland nahezu lächerlich im Vergleich mit China aus.
Auch finde ich halt 29cent/kWh zu viel um diese Technologie bei uns schnell voranzutreiben.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich weiß die genauen Zahlen leider nicht mehr. In der Heute Show gab es Mal einen Vergleich zur Anzahl der Ladesäulen. Da sah die Zahl aus Deutschland nahezu lächerlich im Vergleich mit China aus.


Dir ist schon klar, dass in China ein paar mehr Menschen leben, als bei uns? Selbst wenn die 10x soviele Säulen hätten wie bei uns, wäre das noch weit von zugepflastert entfernt. 

Fakt ist, dass China - dank staatlicher Subventionen, die du ja bei uns verteufelst - bei E-Mobilität weiter ist als wir. Da fahren alleine in Peking mehr E-Busse rum als in der restlichen Welt und die ganzen Fahrräder, die man noch aus Berichten aus China aus den 80ern und 90ern kennt sind weitgehend E-Scootern gewichen. Die fahren im übrigen weitgehend ohne Licht, auch Nachts, um Strom zu sparen.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Auch finde ich halt 29cent/kWh zu viel um diese Technologie bei uns schnell voranzutreiben.


Bekommst den Hals nicht voll? Ein E-Auto ist auch mit dem Preis erheblich billiger zu betreiben als ein Verbrenner. 29ct ist der Preis, den man so daheim im Prinzip auch zahlt - soviel kostet Strom bei uns eben. Klar, wenn man noch Geld raus bekäme, dann würden noch mehr Leute umsteigen. 

Aber nur mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis. Mein Auto kostet mich aktuell ca 150-200€ im Monat weniger als mein letzter Verbrenner! Ich finde das ist schon ein ordentliches Argument.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2021)

Deutschland ist aber global gesehen weder ne Referenz noch sonderlich wichtig. Für Deutschland selber sind die vielen Arbeitsplätze wichtig, aber global gesehen sind auch die 2 Mio. Arbeitslosen Peanuts, die keinen interessieren. Und die auch die deutschen Politiker nicht interessieren, die haben so lange es ging ihr Profite aus den Herstellern abgezogen und haben ausgesorgt. 

Und klar, Ladesäulen braucht es mehr, und auch das Gedöns mit dem Ladekarten muss so schnell wie irgendwie möglich aufhören. Auch die Subventionen die ihr habt bringen nicht wirklich viel bzw. können kaum was ausrichten gegen das was durch Presse und Co immer den Leuten eingetrichtert wird. Es gibt genug Länder die da deutlich voran preschen und das alles ohne dass die Allgemeinheit das noch mit finanzieren muss (auch die EEG Umlage für PV bei euch ist so nen Förderwitz).  Muss nur mal hier in der CH gucken.. Wir haben keine 10% eurer Bevölkerung (8 Mio vs 83 Mio) und dennoch fahren allein hier mehr Tesla rum als in ganz D. Also mehr verkaufte Tesla bei 8 Mio als bei 83.. bei anderen e-Autos sieht es ähnlich aus. Und wir bekommen keine Kaufprämie. Auch Steuervorteile gibts je nach Kanton keine, eher sogar ne Strafe weil die Steuer nach Gewicht geht. Und dennoch kaufen die Leute das Zeug. 

Hab da manchmal das Gefühl dass in D nur was geht wenn man die Kohle hinten rein geblasen bekommt... aus eigenem Antrieb passiert überhaupt gar nichts.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Muss nur mal hier in der CH gucken


In Bezug auf CH sind alle anderen Länder auch dritte Welt 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> ca 150-200€ im Monat weniger


Wenn ein E Auto 250 Taler im Monat günstiger  als mein Benziner wäre, wäre es kostenfrei.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und klar, Ladesäulen braucht es mehr, und auch das Gedöns mit dem Ladekarten muss so schnell wie irgendwie möglich aufhören.


Das Thema Ladekarten mit gleichzeitig Watt genauer Abrechnung will mir sowieso nicht in den Kopf. Warum nicht gleich ein EC-Zahlterminal anbringen? Abo Modelle sind natürlich was Anderes, aber die scheinen ja nach und nach auszulaufen.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2021)

Eben... Wer immer nur in seinem Glashaus bleibt merkt das nicht mal. Aber wer dann oft im Ausland unterwegs ist merkt schnell dass vor allem in D es einfach nur noch Chaos pur ist. Ich ware schon längst dafür dass man da über den Ladesäulen nen Anzeige anbringt wo drauf steht was es kostet:

*Preis pro kw/h:*
EnBW - Flat - 0,29€
EnBW- Vertrag 1 - 0,35
Ionity Vertrag zum Auto - 0,30€
Inonity ohne Autovertrag - 0,79€
Gastzugang - 1,00€
Plugsurfing - 0,35 - 0,80€
Shell Recharge - 0,45€
Grün-Strom-Berlin-Tarif - 0,28€
Stadt-Ulm-Ladekarte -  N/A
Move.ch - 0,45€ + 2€ Startgebühr
Ladenetz - 0,38€
Izito - N/A


Macht sowas mal an ne normalen Tanke.. das geht keine 2 Tage und das Thema wäre durch.. bei den E-Autos verteidigen die Leute das komplett hirnlose System aber noch... vermutlich weil man je nachdem nen guten Vertrag ergattern konnte. Hab mal bei EnBW nachgeguckt.. damit ich faire Tarife haben kann müsste ich Kunde werden. Kann ich aber gar nicht das es hier sowas wie freie Wahl nicht gibt.
Fazit daraus. Wenn ich nach D will und weiter fahren als der Akku reicht nehm ich den Diesel. Is ja eh eure Luft


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Dann gibt's da auch noch die Lader die per Zeit abrechnen. Mit nem kleinen BMW i3 zahlt man mehr als man tankt. 

Wie gesagt finde ich dieses WirrWarr eine Katastrophe. Ich will mir vorm Tanken nicht noch Gedanken machen wie ich wo was Laden kann, ob und wie ich es bezahlen kann oder was weiß ich. An der Tankstelle steck ich den Zapfhahn ins Auto und zahle Bar oder mit EC Karte. Fertig. 

Der Opa der gerade das Renteneintrittsalter erreicht, hat wahrscheinlich noch weniger Lust sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.

Naja, der nächste wird wieder ein Verbrenner. Auch weil mein Budget für ein Auto begrenzt ist. Einen Gebrauchten der knapp 10 Jahre alt ist kann ich dann wieder 10 Jahre fahren. Bis dahin kann ich mir dann Gedanken machen und eventuell ist ein E Auto dann eine Alternative.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> 0,79€


Und bei dem Preis kann ich auch fossil tanken.

Ein einheitlicher geringer Preis den ich mit normalen Zahlungsmitteln bezahlen kann. Unabhängig vom Energieversorger. Dann kann man weiter sehen. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es kein Fortschritt sondern ein Weg ins Chaos. Das meinte ich übrigens mit "vorher darüber nachdenken". So ein Chaos zeigt, dass man sich mit dem Thema im Vorfeld nicht beschäftigt hat. Aber Hauptsache erstmal subventionieren.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Muss nur mal hier in der CH gucken.. Wir haben keine 10% eurer Bevölkerung (8 Mio vs 83 Mio) und dennoch fahren allein hier mehr Tesla rum als in ganz D.


Nicht "dennoch", sondern "deswegen". Die Schweiz profitiert hinsichtlich E-Mobilität von geringeren Bevölkerungszahlen und der Wohnsituation mit viel weniger Personen, die sich Laternenparkplätze teilen müssen.

Sogar die Abmessungen der Schweiz kommen Elektromobilität sehr entgegen, weil die Hürde viel geringer ist, trotz verringerter Reichweite im Inland mit einer vollen Akkuladung überall hinzukommen:  Von Genf nach St. Gallen fährt man quer durch gerade mal 360 Kilometer, das packt außer designierten Stadthüpfern jedes E-Auto.
Zum Vergleich: In Deutschland hat man über 400 Km Strecke selbst an der _schmalsten_ Stelle, quer durch sind es mal eben über 1.100 Km, was selbst Premium-Fahrzeuge nicht mit einer Ladung schaffen.

Und natürlich hat die Schweiz keine nennenswerte Autoindustrie, deren Lobbyisten sich in Abgeordnetenbüros gegenseitig auf die Füße treten und versuchen, noch ein paar Jährchen für ältere Technologien herauszuschlagen, auf die man sich seit Jahrzehnten eingerichtet hat.


----------



## Eckism (21. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ein einheitlicher *geringer* Preis den ich mit normalen Zahlungsmitteln bezahlen kann.


Über kurz oder lang, wird der Preis für Strom steigen. Wie will sich der Staat und die Politiker weiter finanzieren, wenn die ganzen Steuern vom Hubraumbasierten und Kraftstoffabhängigen Autos sowie normalen Sprit wegfallen? Mit geringeren Einnahmen gibt man sicherlich nicht zufrieden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nö wird es nicht, aber das muss man ja auch nicht. Es gibt zig andere Möglichkeiten und man kann es einfach beim parken tun.


Ähem, Blödsinn.
Dann Parke mal in Erlangen, Nürnberg, Leipzig, Laudenbach, Frankfurt, München ... bei Deinem Arbeitgeber.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Je mehr Ladestationen es gibt desto einfacher wird es. Nur Millionen von solchen öffentlichen Ladestationen wird es nicht brauchen.
> 
> Es wird zudem zukünftig erheblich einfacher sein, daheim zu laden. Zumindest dann, wenn man einen Stell- / (Tief)garagenplatz hat.


80% der Autofahrer haben das nicht und werden es nicht haben.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang, wird der Preis für Strom steigen


Alleine schon wegen der Energiewende. Die Netzbetreiber sind permanent am ausbauen. Das aktuell größte Projekt ist der Suedlink. Eine im Boden verlegte Trasse von der Nordsee bis in den Süden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> bei den E-Autos verteidigen die Leute das komplett hirnlose System aber noch


Wer verteidigt das außer den Anbietern? Hab ich noch nie gelesen.

P.S.
Ich würde eine kWh basierte Abrechnung mit Zuschlägen für Schnellladen und einer Parkgebühr nach Ende des Ladevorgangs bevorzugen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Deutschland ist aber global gesehen weder ne Referenz noch sonderlich wichtig. Für Deutschland selber sind die vielen Arbeitsplätze wichtig, aber global gesehen sind auch die 2 Mio. Arbeitslosen Peanuts, die keinen interessieren. Und die auch die deutschen Politiker nicht interessieren, die haben so lange es ging ihr Profite aus den Herstellern abgezogen und haben ausgesorgt.


Sonntag Morgen und schon am Stammtisch?



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und klar, Ladesäulen braucht es mehr, und auch das Gedöns mit dem Ladekarten muss so schnell wie irgendwie möglich aufhören.


Warum? Du kannst auch ohne Ladekarte an jeder Ladesäule laden, nur eben nicht zu den Konditionen.
Ähnlich wie heute schon an der Tankstelle, wenn du mit der entsprechenden Karte zahlst bekommst du zum Teil andere Konditionen als wenn du nur bar oder mit EC zahlst.

Versuch mal ohne SIM Karte zu telefonieren...



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Muss nur mal hier in der CH gucken.. Wir haben keine 10% eurer Bevölkerung (8 Mio vs 83 Mio) und dennoch fahren allein hier mehr Tesla rum als in ganz D. Also mehr verkaufte Tesla bei 8 Mio als bei 83.. bei anderen e-Autos sieht es ähnlich aus. Und wir bekommen keine Kaufprämie. Auch Steuervorteile gibts je nach Kanton keine, eher sogar ne Strafe weil die Steuer nach Gewicht geht. Und dennoch kaufen die Leute das Zeug.


Hm Deutschland ist global gesehen unwichtig, wie ist das eigentlich mit der Schweiz? Kaum mehr als ein deutsches Bundesland...  BtW gibt es natürlich auch in der Schweiz Förderungen für E-Fahrzeuge.

Ganz abgesehen davon verkaufen sich in der Schweiz hochpreisige Autos prozentual gesehen generell sehr viel besser als zum Beispiel in Deutschland. Klar, dass dann auch der Anteil der hochpreisigen Teslas entsprechend höher ist. Dazu kommt, das die Schweiz keine nennenswerte Autoindustrie hat und damit viel mehr Leute frei sind ihre Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Hier in D gibt es viele Firmen, die ihren Mitarbeitern als Dienstwagen (der Anteil der Dienstwagen an den Neuzulassungen ist riesig!) bestimmte Marken vorschreiben. Tesla bekommt man sehr oft gar nicht, selbst wenn man es will.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn ein E Auto 250 Taler im Monat günstiger  als mein Benziner wäre, wäre es kostenfrei.



Jo, Äpfel und Birnen, klar, mit einem alten Bock und wenig Strecke kann man günstig fahren. In meinem Fall sind es beides mal Neuwagen und eine monatliche Fahrstrecke von 3000km.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Thema Ladekarten mit gleichzeitig Watt genauer Abrechnung will mir sowieso nicht in den Kopf. Warum nicht gleich ein EC-Zahlterminal anbringen? Abo Modelle sind natürlich was Anderes, aber die scheinen ja nach und nach auszulaufen.


Na bislang hatte ich ne Aral und ne Shell Karte im Geldbeutel, jetzt eben ne App auf dem Handy. Seh da keinen großen Unterschied.
Zudem, es gibt an jeder Ladesäule auch die Möglichkeit als Nichtkunde zu zahlen. Ich seh ganz ehrklich den Hintergrund für diese Ladekartendiskussion nicht.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann gibt's da auch noch die Lader die per Zeit abrechnen. Mit nem kleinen BMW i3 zahlt man mehr als man tankt.


Ganz echt, so einen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Ich weiß, dass es das mal gegeben hat, aber soweit ich weiß ist das aktuell super selten.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, Blödsinn.
> Dann Parke mal in Erlangen, Nürnberg, Leipzig, Laudenbach, Frankfurt, München ... bei Deinem Arbeitgeber.



Laudenbach kenne ich nicht, in den anderen Städten dürfte es definitiv Werke geben.
Allerdings, wenn es mich dahin verschlägt (in München war ich mit dem Auto schon), dann lade ich einfach an einer der vorhandenen Ladestationen, bislang hat das jedes mal geklappt. Zur Not auf dem Weg dorthin noch schnell an der Autobahn an nem Schnelllader und gut.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 80% der Autofahrer haben das nicht und werden es nicht haben.



80% halte ich für hoch gegriffen, aber selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem? Das Auto steht 23h am Tag rum, dabei kann es geladen werden. Es muss je nach Fahrprofil weder täglich geladen werden, noch jedesmal ganz voll.

Ich wohn zum Beispiel in einem 5000 Seelen Kaff, aber hier gibt es fußläufig 6 verschiedene Ladestationen, die ich in der allergrößten Not nutzen könnte. Letzt habe ich einen Kumpel besucht, der hatte auch keine Ladestation am Haus, also habe ich das Auto (noch viel kleineres Kaff) 3 Straßen weiter an eine Säule gehängt und am nächsten Tag gings zurück.

Ich habe jetzt schon bestimmt 100 mal erklärt bekommen, warum es nicht funktioniert mit einem E-Auto. Das es aber für mich und für viele andere (Tendenz sehr stark steigend) sehr gut funktioniert wird dabei komplett ignoriert. Dazu kommt, wer mal ein E-Auto ne Weile gefahren ist, der will keinen Verbrenner mehr.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde eine kWh basierte Abrechnung mit Zuschlägen für Schnellladen und einer Parkgebühr nach Ende des Ladevorgangs bevorzugen.



Jo, so macht es EnBW (und alle anderen Anbieter, die da mit im Verbund sind, man muss also nicht EnBW Kunde sein um das Angebot zu nutzen).


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer verteidigt das außer den Anbietern? Hab ich noch nie gelesen.



Guck dich mal in diversen E-Auto Foren um..  jeder der ne Karte hat mit super Konditionen und nie übern Tellerrand raus muss findet es super  Einfach mittels RFID und Kredikarte oder Bankkarte zahlen will keiner haben. Die wollen alle ihre Apps und Ladekarten...
Ich hab zum Beispiel nicht unbedingt gratis Internet im Ausland am Handy.. wenn ich da jedes mal fürs e-Auto noch mal für 20€ nen 100MB Datenpaket fürs laden buchen muss... dann fahr ich sowas von sicher mitm Verbrenner weiter...

Und da is Tesla echt einmalig. Ich fahr hin, stecke ein, stecke aus und fahr weiter. Ich weiss was es koset, es kostet für jeden gleich viel, und am Ende wirds von der KK/Konto abgebucht.  Genau so muss das gehen und nicht anders...


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jo, Äpfel und Birnen, klar,


Natürlich. Ich wollte auch nur zeigen, dass unterschiedliche Anforderungen gibt. Für mich lohnt es aktuell nicht auf Strom zu setzen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum? Du kannst auch ohne Ladekarte an jeder Ladesäule laden, nur eben nicht zu den Konditionen.


Und ist dann noch lukrativ wenn man 80cent+ /kWh zahlen muss?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz echt, so einen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Ich weiß, dass es das mal gegeben


Das ist dann natürlich super. Das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber nur mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis. Mein Auto kostet mich aktuell ca 150-200€ im Monat weniger als mein letzter Verbrenner! Ich finde das ist schon ein ordentliches Argument.


Kann Du dieses "Beispiel aus der Praxis" auch mal vorrechnen? Ich wette, jetzt kommt der "kostenlose" Strom aus der PV-Anlage, die ja jeder auf dem Dach hat, um die Ecke. Aber vielleicht bist Du vorher ja auch einen Supersportwagen gefahren, bei dem eine jährliche Inspektion 3000€  kostet.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> . In meinem Fall sind es beides mal Neuwagen und eine monatliche Fahrstrecke von 3000km


Und da empfinde ich deine genannte Ersparnis ehrlich etwas mau damit es sich durchsetzen soll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 80% halte ich für hoch gegriffen,


Wo wohnst Du?

Galaxis - Sonnensystem - Planet - Land - Stadt - Straße - Haus?
Warst du schon mal in den Trabantenvorstädten oder Blockvierteln der Großstädte?
Da willst Du an jeden Parkplatz eine Ladesäule hinbauen?

Oder in der Zeppelinstraße in Erlangen (vor der Siemens FS)?
Da ist nix mit "Aufladen" - da scheuchen Dich die Politessen alle 2 Stunden weg.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> aber selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem? Das Auto steht 23h am Tag rum, dabei kann es geladen werden.


Für mich kein Problem.
Ich habe ein Haus mit Autostellplatz.

Das haben 50% der Menschen in Deutschland schon mal nicht.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es muss je nach Fahrprofil weder täglich geladen werden, noch jedesmal ganz voll.


Ich bin auch erst seit 40 Jahren in der EDV ... .


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon bestimmt 100 mal erklärt bekommen, warum es nicht funktioniert mit einem E-Auto.


Du scheinst aber PIO und SIO gesperrt zu haben und Die MMU funktioniert auch nicht richtig.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das es aber für mich und für viele andere (Tendenz sehr stark steigend) sehr gut funktioniert wird dabei komplett ignoriert.


Wieviel % der Autofahrer haben ein e-Auto?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jo, so macht es EnBW (und alle anderen Anbieter, die da mit im Verbund sind, man muss also nicht EnBW Kunde sein um das Angebot zu nutzen).


Für die Kraftwerksmafia hab ich 10 Jahre im Kraftwerk (GKN, Isar, Grafenrheinfeld , Ludwigsburg, ...) als Dienstleister gearbeitet.

Sonderkonditionen gibt es da für Fremdfirmen nur, wenn Du gut mit dem Vorstand befreundet bist.


keinnick schrieb:


> Ich wette, jetzt kommt der "kostenlose" Strom aus der PV-Anlage, die ja jeder auf dem Dach hat, um die Ecke.


Schlimmer.
Er bekommt den Strom umsonst als Kraftwerksmafiosi.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Beispiel nicht unbedingt gratis Internet im Ausland am Handy.. wenn ich da jedes mal fürs e-Auto noch mal für 20€ nen 100MB Datenpaket fürs laden buchen muss... dann fahr ich sowas von sicher mitm Verbrenner weiter...


Öhm EU Roaming oder gehörst du zu denen die sehr oft die EU verlassen? 

Sorry absolute Nebelkerze dieses Argument.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2021)

Ich würde eher sagen ich verbringe den Grossteil meines Lebens ausserhalb der EU. In der EU bin ich meist nur dann wenn ich öffentlich laden muss  Ich sagt mal 14 Tage verteilt aufs Jahr.

Zumal die 100MB Pakete nur 10 Tage oder 14 Tage gültig sind.. danach verfällt das wieder


----------



## Albatros1 (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Deutschland ist aber global gesehen weder ne Referenz noch sonderlich wichtig. Für Deutschland selber sind die vielen Arbeitsplätze wichtig, aber global gesehen sind auch die 2 Mio. Arbeitslosen Peanuts, die keinen interessieren. Und die auch die deutschen Politiker nicht interessieren, die haben so lange es ging ihr Profite aus den Herstellern abgezogen und haben ausgesorgt.
> 
> Und klar, Ladesäulen braucht es mehr, und auch das Gedöns mit dem Ladekarten muss so schnell wie irgendwie möglich aufhören. Auch die Subventionen die ihr habt bringen nicht wirklich viel bzw. können kaum was ausrichten gegen das was durch Presse und Co immer den Leuten eingetrichtert wird. Es gibt genug Länder die da deutlich voran preschen und das alles ohne dass die Allgemeinheit das noch mit finanzieren muss (auch die EEG Umlage für PV bei euch ist so nen Förderwitz).  Muss nur mal hier in der CH gucken.. Wir haben keine 10% eurer Bevölkerung (8 Mio vs 83 Mio) und dennoch fahren allein hier mehr Tesla rum als in ganz D. Also mehr verkaufte Tesla bei 8 Mio als bei 83.. bei anderen e-Autos sieht es ähnlich aus. Und wir bekommen keine Kaufprämie. Auch Steuervorteile gibts je nach Kanton keine, eher sogar ne Strafe weil die Steuer nach Gewicht geht. Und dennoch kaufen die Leute das Zeug.
> 
> Hab da manchmal das Gefühl dass in D nur was geht wenn man die Kohle hinten rein geblasen bekommt... aus eigenem Antrieb passiert überhaupt gar nichts.


Ich würde mal sagen, das liegt eher am Geld das in der Schweiz vorhanden ist durch die vielen Steuerflüchtlinge.
Von wegen hinten reingeblasen.
Ohne Finanzsektor wäre die Schweiz ziemlich am rudern. Und von wegen legal? na ja.......


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und da empfinde ich deine genannte Ersparnis ehrlich etwas mau damit es sich durchsetzen soll.


Klar, dann kannst du ja auch auf bei den nächsten Gehaltsrunden zu deinem Chef gehen und ihm sagen, dass die Gehaltserhöhung so mau ist, dass du sie nicht mitnehmen willst. Das lohne sich einfach nicht...

Ich weiß nicht, aber eine 3-stellige Einsparung im Monat finde ich schon nicht schlecht. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Kann Du dieses "Beispiel aus der Praxis" auch mal vorrechnen? Ich wette, jetzt kommt der "kostenlose" Strom aus der PV-Anlage, die ja jeder auf dem Dach hat, um die Ecke. Aber vielleicht bist Du vorher ja auch einen Supersportwagen gefahren, bei dem eine jährliche Inspektion 3000€ kostet.


Könnte ich, ja.  Mein letztes Auto hat unter Berücksichtigung aller Kosten ca 750€ im Monat gekostet, der neue kostet 410€ + 160€ (Strom)= 570€. Er ist damit 180€ billiger im Monat - klar für TrueRomance ist das nur ein Nasenwasser, aber anders herum könnte man sich von dem eingesparten Geld jedes Jahr eine 3090 kaufen - auch wenn die Preise so bleiben.

Kostenloser Strom ist dabei nicht im Spiel, meinen PV Strom verkaufe ich lieber teuer und kaufe mir den "normalen" Strom billiger ein. Das ist jedenfalls völlig voneinander getrennt - schon, weil mein Auto tagsüber gar nicht daheim wäre um es mit PV Strom zu laden.

Supersportwagen fahre ich ausschließlich beruflich (kein Witz). So einen Mist würde ich mir privat nicht antun wollen. Mit 3000€ bekommst nicht mal nen Ölwechsel bei den Karren...
Mein letztes Auto war ein Astra Diesel (ca 4.9l/100km), der hat etwa dasselbe gekostet pro Monat wie der A1 Diesel (ca 5.3l/100km - ziemlicher Säufer) den ich davor hatte. Aktuell fahre ich einen Corsa, der ist etwas größer als der A1 und ein Stück kleiner als der Astra. Das Fahrprofil war im Übrigen immer das gleiche.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du?


In Nordbaden



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da willst Du an jeden Parkplatz eine Ladesäule hinbauen?
> 
> Oder in der Zeppelinstraße in Erlangen (vor der Siemens FS)?
> Da ist nix mit "Aufladen" - da scheuchen Dich die Politessen alle 2 Stunden weg.


Ich will gar keine Ladesäule irgend wohin bauen, wobei ich glaube, dass man damit aktuell wirklich Geld verdienen könnte. 

Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass es in Erlangen (und allen anderen Städten) Parkplätze gibt auf denen man nur eine bestimmte Zeit stehen darf. Nur, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?

Aber wie ich jetzt schon wirklich oft geschrieben habe, ist es nicht nötig an jeden Parkplatz eine Ladestation hin zu bauen, da nicht jedes Auto jeden Tag geladen werden muss. Es reicht den meisten wenn sie 1-2 mal die Woche voll aufladen oder auch, wenn sie beim Einkaufen oder sonstigen Erledigungen zwischendurch immer mal wieder ne Teilfüllung bekommen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Für mich kein Problem.
> Ich habe ein Haus mit Autostellplatz.
> 
> Das haben 50% der Menschen in Deutschland schon mal nicht.


Dann ist ja gut für dich, aber hier geht es ja nicht um deine Eigentums- und Wohnverhältnisse im Vergleich zur restlichen Bevölkerung.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst seit 40 Jahren in der EDV ... .


Toll, aber eben komplett OT


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du scheinst aber PIO und SIO gesperrt zu haben und Die MMU funktioniert auch nicht richtig.


Jetzt wirds komplett albern.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieviel % der Autofahrer haben ein e-Auto?


Keine Ahnung, das kannst du sicher selbst googlen.
Jedenfalls steigen die Verkaufszahlen für E-Autos ziemlich rapide an. In der Gesamtzahl der Autos gehen sie aktuell aber sicher noch unter. 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sonderkonditionen gibt es da für Fremdfirmen nur, wenn Du gut mit dem Vorstand befreundet bist.


? 
Was für Sonderkonditionen?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen ich verbringe den Grossteil meines Lebens ausserhalb der EU.


Dann hast du den falschen Anbieter. 
Ich als Deutscher hab seitdem es EU Roaming gibt auch gratis Roaming in der Schweiz 

Ich sag ja Nebelkerze, betrifft wenige.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber eine 3-stellige Einsparung


Aber nicht wenn man von einem Neuwagen spricht und 3Tkm im Monat fährt. Wie viel spart man bei nur 1000km im Monat? 70 Taler? Vor allem da ein neues Auto dann erstmal richtig ins Geld geht. Das ist einfach zu wenig um den Michel davon überzeugen zu können der sich für 5000 bis 15000 Taler einen neuen Gebrauchten kauft mit dem er ein paar Jahre zur Arbeit kommt. Und Leasen ist für den Großteil keine Option weil's einfach zu teuer ist.
Für mich wäre ein E Auto teurer als wenn ich mir jetzt nen gebrauchten Diesel hole und da steh ich nunmal nicht alleine da.

Würde ich nen Firmenwagen bekommen sähe das anders aus. Da würden mich schon die 0,5% locken.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> klar für TrueRomance ist das nur ein Nasenwasser,


Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber ich geb auch keine 750 Taler im Monat fürs Auto aus. Da müsste ich meinen Lebensstandard stark ändern um mir das leisten zu können. Rechne deine gesparten 200 Taler mal um für eine normale Nutzung. Der Rentner fährt 5000km im Jahr, viele Arbeitnehmer vielleicht 15000 im Jahr. Da verpuffen die 200 Taler schnell zu nix


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn man von einem Neuwagen spricht und 3Tkm im Monat fährt.



Doch, auch dann, das Auto kostet - nach allen Abzügen ca 25k€ (ist vollausgestattet), wenn ich das 3 Jahre fahre und dabei jeden Monat 180€ spare macht das unterm Strich eine Ersparnis ca 6500€ aus, sprich man spart damit nochmal ein gutes Viertel des Kaufpreises ein. Finde ich jetzt nicht so wenig. 



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zu wenig um den Michel davon überzeugen zu können der sich für 5000 bis 15000 Taler einen neuen Gebrauchten kauft mit dem er ein paar Jahre zur Arbeit kommt.


Das der Michel sich was die Kosten fürs eigene Auto immer selbst in die Tasche lügt ist ja eine Binse.

Aber klar, ein Gebrauchter ist immer und unter fast allen Umständen billiger, als ein Neuwagen. Das ist auch eine Binse und das es aktuell nur relativ wenige E-Fahrzeuge gebraucht gibt ebenfalls. Einer der Gründe für die starke Subvention der Dienstwagen ist ja, das es in 3 Jahren erheblich mehr Gebrauchte E-Fahrzeuge geben wird. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der Anteil der Firmenwagen unter den Neuwagen sehr hoch ist. Sprich, wenn bei Firmenwagen der Anteil der E-Autos steigt, dann eben auch der Anteil dieser unter den Gebrauchten in 3 Jahren. 

Ein Kollege hat sich im Übrigen einen gebrauchten i3 geholt, die sind recht günstig zu haben, solide gemacht und haben einen sehr niedrigen Verbrauch. Sein Plan ist genau das was du beschreibst, ein paar Jahre damit günstig ins Geschäft zu kommen. Ladestation hat er sich fördern lassen (so billig kommt er da nie wieder dran) und hat diese dann wenn er in ein paar Jahren auch mit seinen anderen Fahrzeugen auf E umsteigt.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Würde ich nen Firmenwagen bekommen sähe das anders aus. Da würden mich schon die 0,5% locken.


0,25%


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 0,25%


Ach, noch besser. Nur bleibt mir das leider verwehrt. Aber Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das der Michel sich was die Kosten fürs eigene Auto immer selbst in die Tasche lügt ist ja eine Binse.


Also ich weiß was mich mein Auto kostet. Auch habe ich Reparaturkosten im Blick.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> 180€


Und die sparst du mit 3000km im Monat.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> 25k€


Und so viel geb ich halt nicht für ein Auto aus. Kann ich auch gar nicht. Und einen Kredit will ich fürs Auto nicht aufnehmen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat sich im Übrigen einen gebrauchten i3 geholt, die sind recht günstig zu haben


Das finde ich ne gute Idee. Wie laufen denn die Akkus nach 6 Jahren? Gibt's da Einschränkungen? Wie viel muss man für so einen einplanen wenn man was vernünftiges will? (Ich frag das jetzt ernsthaft, ich bin dem Thema nicht abgeneigt und ich lass mich auch gern überzeugen)


----------



## Albatros1 (21. Februar 2021)

Werbung ist, wenn ich etwas schönrechne. Und das E-Mobil wird schöngerechnet. Einfach eine neue Geschäftsidee. Und den jetzigen Zustand kann man nicht gleichsetzen mit den zukünftigen. Da tauchen dann völlig neue Probleme auf. Sind ja jetzt schon sichtbar.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kostenloser Strom ist dabei nicht im Spiel,


Du haust uns hier die Taschen voll, gelle. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> In Nordbaden


In der Nähe von einem Kraftwerk?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich will gar keine Ladesäule irgend wohin bauen,


Und die Autos lädt man mit einem Windrad auf dem Dach?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> obei ich glaube, dass man damit aktuell wirklich Geld verdienen könnte.


Wieso macht das keiner?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass es in Erlangen (und allen anderen Städten) Parkplätze gibt auf denen man nur eine bestimmte Zeit stehen darf. Nur, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


Genau da steht der PKW im Job.
Dann darfst du alle 2 Stunden die Kabel umstecken, sonst gibt es Knöllchen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut für dich, aber hier geht es ja nicht um deine Eigentums- und Wohnverhältnisse im Vergleich zur restlichen Bevölkerung.


Hä?
Worum sonst?
Wo baut man eine Wallbox sonst hin?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Toll, aber eben komplett OT


Nee, ich weiß, wie ein Akku funktioniert.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds komplett albern.


Du weißt halt nicht, was eine PIO ist.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, das kannst du sicher selbst googlen.


Ich muß gar nichts googlen.
Du schwingst hier die großen Reden.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jedenfalls steigen die Verkaufszahlen für E-Autos ziemlich rapide an.


Wo sind die Zahlen?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was für Sonderkonditionen?


Na, für die Kraftwerksmafia.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wie laufen denn die Akkus nach 6 Jahren?


Gar nicht mehr.
Die sind am Ende.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Gibt's da Einschränkungen? Wie viel muss man für so einen einplanen wenn man was vernünftiges will? (Ich frag das jetzt ernsthaft, ich bin dem Thema nicht abgeneigt und ich lass mich auch gern überzeugen)


40.000 EUR sind da so die gängigen Billigstangebote,


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gar nicht mehr.
> Die sind am Ende.


Und ein neuer kostet? 7000? Damit hat sich die Energieeinsparung schon wieder erledigt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und ein neuer kostet? 7000?


Da fehlen noch ein paar Scheinchen.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Damit hat sich die Energieeinsparung schon wieder erledigt.


Das begreift nur keiner.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

Wenn man sagt, dass Akkus kaputt sind meint man Gemeinhin, dass sie weniger als 80 Prozent ihrer Ursprungskapazität aufnehmen können. 
Das rafft ihr scheinbar nicht. 

Außerdem geht diese Grenze mit jeder neuen Generation nach oben. Tesla redet ja schon von 1 Mio Kilometer. Bisschen Marketing, aber das ist die Perspektive.


----------



## Albatros1 (21. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da fehlen noch ein paar Scheinchen.
> 
> Das begreift nur keiner.


Es gibt eben manche die glauben, die Industrie entwickelt ein Produkt mit dem sie weniger als vorher verdienen.
Auf den Gewinn meiner "Sparlampen" warte ich noch heute. Leider kommen sie wegen Defekten nie in die Gewinnzone. Wobei dies ja technisch möglich wäre.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man sagt, dass Akkus kaputt sind meint man Gemeinhin, dass sie weniger als 80 Prozent ihrer Ursprungskapazität aufnehmen können.
> Das rafft ihr scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Außerdem geht diese Grenze mit jeder neuen Generation nach oben. Tesla redet ja schon von 1 Mio Kilometer. Bisschen Marketing, aber das ist die Perspektive.


Vielleicht sollte man dann darauf warten.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem geht diese Grenze mit jeder neuen Generation nach oben. Tesla redet ja schon von 1 Mio Kilometer. Bisschen Marketing, aber das ist die Perspektive.


Wenn wir dann soweit sind, dass es Massenkompatibel ist, ist mein nächstes Auto dann auch soweit ersetzt zu werden. Schauen wir Mal wie es sich bis dahin entwickelt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> dass sie weniger als 80 Prozent


Und die Akkus von 2014/2015  laufen dann im Winter noch wie weit? 120km? 150km? Oder weniger? Und was leistet dieser Akku dann in den nächsten 6 Jahren?


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Akkus nach 6 Jahren komplett am Ende sind, wieso geben dann die Hersteller 8 Jahre Garantie auf den Akku? Aber wahrscheinlich gib es einen guten Grund, denn Wuselsurfer weiß ja wie Akkus funktionieren


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2021)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Wenn die Akkus nach 6 Jahren komplett am Ende sind, wieso geben dann die Hersteller 8 Jahre Garantie auf den Akku?



Ne Garantie gibt man um Vertrauen zu schaffen und den Verkauf anzukurbeln.
Oft sind dann alle möglichen Ausnahmen versteckt und die eigentliche Garantie ist nicht ansatzweise so viel Wert wie die gesetzliche Gewährleistung.
Der normale Kunde sieht aber nur das tolle Wort "Garantie", was er gar nicht genau versteht.


----------



## Albatros1 (21. Februar 2021)

Nun, nach 8 Jahren hat mein Auto noch etwa die Reichweite wie 5 Jahre zuvor. Und nach Volltanken sinkt sie die nächsten 5 Jahre auch nicht groß ab. Ich kaufe also nach 8 oder 14 Jahren keinen neuen Akku für 7 oder 12 Tausend. Welches Auto ist nach 12 Jahren wohl mehr wert und hat eine bessere Nutzbarkeit?
Ist ein 12 Jahre altes E-Mobil nicht wertlos, weil keiner mehr einen neuen Akku kaufen möchte, falls es dafür noch einen neuen gibt? Oder ein Update für 1400 Euro. Oder Einbauten für einen neuen Brandschutz usw. Diese Normen werden erst noch kommen.
Auch die Frage, wieviele sind heute 2. Wagen für die Fahrt in die Stadt den man sonst nicht angeschafft hätte?
Es gibt noch viele Probleme zu lösen bis sich das mal flächendeckend durchsetzt. Global wird es noch viel länger dauern.
Und es muß verhindert werden, daß man die Wagen nachts lädt. Oder zum kräftigen Aufpreis.
Autofahren wird auf jeden Fall teurer.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und die sparst du mit 3000km im Monat.


Ja, wobei das ja nicht nur die Energiekosten sind. Das ist schon das Gesamtpaket inkl. Wartung, Steuer usw.

Aber wer mir meine konkreten Zahlen nicht glaubt, es gibt einige Betriebskostenrechner für diverse Autos, mit denen man seinen konkreten Fall mal selbst rechnen kann.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das finde ich ne gute Idee. Wie laufen denn die Akkus nach 6 Jahren? Gibt's da Einschränkungen? Wie viel muss man für so einen einplanen wenn man was vernünftiges will?



Also bei meinem Auto sind 8 Jahre bzw 160kkm für den Akku in der Garantie. So wie ich das weiß ist das aktuell ein üblicher Wert.
Nach 6 Jahren sollte ein Akku also noch gut dabei sein. Man kann sich ja aber für konkrete Modelle mal nach Langzeitberichten umsehen. Gerade für den i3 sollte es ja einiges geben. Bei Renault war ja bis vor einiger Zeit der Akku nur zu mieten, da sieht es wieder anders aus.

Was ein Tauschakku kostet, kommt halt auch aufs Modell an. Billig ist es sicherlich nicht. Aber nach allem was ich bisher selbst mitbekommen habe von Bekannten und auch gelesen habe halten die länger als es gerne behauptet wird.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> In der Nähe von einem Kraftwerk?



Kann man in Europa irgendwo wohnen wo es nicht in der Nähe ein Kraftwerk gibt? Was ist in der Nähe? 10km, 20km? Ohne konkret zu wissen welches das nächste ist würde ich sagen, ja, in der Nähe gibt's Kraftwerke.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die Autos lädt man mit einem Windrad auf dem Dach?



Komische Frage!
Nein, aber deswegen muss ich ja noch lange keine Ladestationen bauen. Ich bau auch keine Schwimmbäder obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass es mehr geben sollte.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieso macht das keiner?



Eigentlich machen das einige Firmen, jedenfalls habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass einfach Ladestationen über Nacht aufgepeppt sind.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Genau da steht der PKW im Job.
> Dann darfst du alle 2 Stunden die Kabel umstecken, sonst gibt es Knöllchen.



Ich versteh immer noch nicht was du mir da sagen willst. Vielleicht wird es verständlich, wenn du konkret schreibst was da ist. Ich werde mir die Parkplatz Situation vor dem Siemens in Erlangen jedenfalls nicht selbst ansehen.

Aber beim Bosch in Anstatt sind über 60 öffentlich verfügbare Ladestationen auf dem Parkplatz.

SAP in Walldorf bietet seinen Mitarbeitern sogar kostenlosen Strom.

Magna in Untergruppenbach baut gerade 20 Ladepunkte auf dem Parkplatz

ZF hat in Aschau auch Lademöglichkeiten für die Mitarbeiter.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja wenn ich als Gegenpart für dich völlig uninteressant Einzelbeispiele bringe?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, ich weiß, wie ein Akku funktioniert.



Prima!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich muß gar nichts googlen.
> Du schwingst hier die großen Reden.



Hm, wenn du bestimmte, frei verfügbare Zahlen wissen willst, dann musst du die schon selbst gogglen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo sind die Zahlen?



Einmal googeln entfernt!


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2021)

> Öhm EU Roaming oder gehörst du zu denen die sehr oft die EU verlassen?
> 
> Sorry absolute Nebelkerze dieses Argument.


Liegt evtl. daran, dass er Schweizer ist.


----------



## BigBoymann (22. Februar 2021)

Also hier hat sich ja wieder einiges getan, leider wieder einiges was ziemlich unsinnig, dünn, vorurteilsbehaftet und teilweise auch ziemlich schwachsinnig ist. 

1.) Laden kann man in Deutschland nahezu überall. Ich komme zwar aktuell weniger rum als noch früher, aber wenn man so ein Elektroauto fährt sieht man das ganze erst, wieviele Ladesäulen es derzeit schon gibt. 
2.) Laternenparker werden auch Lademöglichkeiten haben. Bei uns gibt es bereits Ladesäulen in den Laternen, diese sind derzeit sogar kostenlos und berechtigen dich dazu 4 Stunden kostenfrei zu parken und kostenlos zu laden. 
3.) Wer kein Eigenheim hat, kann derzeit aber sicher noch an die Grenzen kommen. Im Idealfall sollte es schon zu Hause, oder im Betrieb eine Möglichkeit geben, ansonsten ist der Prozess unter Umständen doch mit einigen Nachteilen verbunden. Diese Nachteile werden sich aber mit dem Ausbau der Infrastruktur Zug um Zug egalisieren und es wird bereits kurzfristig ein Vorteil sein, selbst für diese die zu Hause keine Möglichkeit haben. 
4.) Neben dem kostenpflichtigen Laden gibt es ja bereits jetzt eine ganze Menge kostenloser Alternativen. Kaufland, Aldi, Lidl, Netto, Hornbach, McDonalds und wie sie alle heißen bieten dies bereits an. 

Auch ansonsten, wer nicht will, soll weiter seinen Verbrenner fahren, es wird aber so kommen, dass Konzerne wie VW (die es schon getan haben) ihre Emmisionswerte (trotz Zukäufen) nicht halten können und Strafen zahlen müssen. Wer zahlt die Strafen am Ende? Richtig geraten, der Kunde. Damit werden nahezu alle Hersteller Zug um Zug die Preise der Verbrenner anziehen, während die Preise der E-Autos deutlich geringer werden dürften. Die Akkus werden aktuell gefühlt Tag auf Tag günstiger, bereits jetzt haben wir die 100 USD/kWh unterschritten, welche vormals als magische Grenze galt, Tesla liegt hier derzeit bei rund 80 USD! Somit kostet ein Batteriepack, nicht einmal mehr als ein Motorblock am PKW, dazu gibt es eben viel weniger mechanische Teile, keine Kardanwelle, kein Getriebe, kein Riemenantrieb oder keine Steuerkette usw, und sofort. Es gibt viel weniger Teile die im Bau richtig Geld und Investitionen kosten, die Elektromotoren sind nahezu ausentwickelt, Effizienzgewinne sind hier schon nur noch hinterm Komma zu realisieren. Es wird also der Tag kommen, wo ein Elektroauto im gleichen Segment (also bspw. Premiumlimousine) günstiger zu realisieren sein wird, als der gleiche Wagen auf Verbrennerbasis. Dazu spart man im Unterhalt eine Menge Geld, keine Inspektionen etc. 

Ich kann einfach derzeit (gerade bei meinem Fahrprofil) keinen Vorteil mehr in einem Verbrenner erkennen. Damit sage ich nicht, dass ich solche Autos irgendwie verabscheue, um Himmels willen. Letzlich bin ich ein PS Junkie und erfreue mich an schönen und geilen Autos. Aber für das alltägliche Fahren stellt sich halt nicht unbedingt die Frage nach dem Fahrspaß, oder dem schönen V8 Geblubber, sondern nach der Rentabiltät und dem Fahrkomfort. Für die Nordschleife würde ich mir nach aktuellem Stand auch keinen Elektroflitzer holen, nicht weil er langsamer sein könnte, sondern einfach weil das Fahren dort Spaß machen soll und die meisten Elektroautos sind halt handzahme heruntergeregelte Fahrcomputer (dafür muss man ja noch nichtmal Elektro fahren; da reicht schon ein R8, der dermaßen eingebremst wird). Aber dabei ist dann eben nicht der Gedanke rentabel zu fahren, sondern das ist Hobby, was gerne mal ein bischen Geld verbrennen darf.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oder ein Update für 1400 Euro.


Nebelkerze!
Die kostenpflichtigen Softwareupdates für die Teslas sind für autonomes Fahren etc


keinnick schrieb:


> Liegt evtl. daran, dass er Schweizer ist.


Hättest du mal alles gelesen...


----------



## Eckism (23. Februar 2021)

E-Autos muss man nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln. Man hätte sich aber von Anfang an erstmal auf Kleinwagen konzentrieren müssen. Der E-Up ist ne geile Kiste und eigentlich genau das, was die meisten brauchen bzw. recht nutzbar ist. Beim Preis von knapp 22.000€ ist das natürlich wieder etwad grenzwertig aber immernoch besser als so teure große "Langstreckenbomber" die eigentlich keine  Langstreckenbomber sind.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aus inzwischen bald 10 Jahren Praxis mit E-Autos (2 x Opel Ampera, 1 x Telsa Model S 100D und Model X 75D) kann ich sagen dass die 22kW zu hoch angesetzt sind. 11kW sind mehr als ausreichend, und in der Praxis bekommt mein Model S meist tagsüber am Arbeitsplatz mit 3,5kW (3x5A) seinen Strom und das X wird nachts von 2100 bis 0500 mit 4,8kW (3x7A) geladen. Wir hätten zwar theoretisch die Option mit bis zu 16,5kW zu laden, aber haben das noch nie wirklich gebraucht. Zuerst auch gedacht dass das sehr wichtig sei... aber die Realität holt einen dann halt sehr schnell ein. Zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz sind sogar 11kW häufig zu gross und zu früh fertig.
> 
> Und im Sommer fahren wir mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.. da laden die Autos an der PV Anlage einphasig mit bis zu 20A.... also 4,6kW. Reicht dicke. Meistens regle ich sogar auf 10 bis 15A runter... braucht einfach nicht mehr.
> 
> All die Statistiken sind halt reine Theroetische Werte.. und Theorie und Praxis sind oft halt ganz anders wenn man sie dann erst mal in der Praxis erlebt. Klar wird es Fälle geben der jeden Abend seinen 100kWh Akku voll machen muss, aber ich würde eher sagen dass solche Berufe generell aussterben werden. Denn jemand der am Tag 1000km fahren muss sollte eventuell mal überlegen ob man das nicht irgendwie sinnvoller erledigen könnte.


Du sagst es, und in der Praxis verhält es sich so  dass viele Menschen nicht in den Genuss kommen, ein elektrisches Fahrzeug im Eigenheim zu laden oder sogar zwei und das auch noch über eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach. Die Realität sieht komplett anders aus und dafür gibt es noch keine praktikablen Lösungen. Und es ist nach wie vor nicht praktikabel mit einem e Auto in den Urlaub zu fahren oder wer möchte schon bei über 900 km zweimal anhalten und mindestens eine Dreiviertelstunde Laden, man muss ja auch davon ausgehen, dass man nicht der einzige ist und vielleicht noch warten muss bis man an der Reihe ist. All diese wichtigen Fragen für die praktische Mobilität sind leider noch nicht geklärt, weswegen ich die Zurückhaltung vieler bei diesem Thema nachvollziehen kann.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man hätte sich aber von Anfang an erstmal auf Kleinwagen konzentrieren müssen. Der E-Up ist ne geile Kiste und eigentlich genau das, was die meisten brauchen bzw. recht nutzbar ist. Beim Preis von knapp 22.000€ ist das natürlich wieder etwad grenzwertig aber immernoch besser als so teure große "Langstreckenbomber" die eigentlich keine  Langstreckenbomber sind.


Die ersten E-Autos auf dem Markt waren ja eigentlich auch Kleinwagen. 

BMW war mit dem i3 ganz vorne mit dabei (das ist heute noch ein super Auto, wenngleich mit fragwürdigem Design) und hat dann aber leider nicht weiter gemacht und kommt jetzt mit nicht minder hässlichen aber dafür sehr teuren Karren auf den Markt, Sie zielen damit auf die Firmenkunden, die mit 0.25% Versteuerung für das Klientel dennoch viel billiger sind, als ein 3er oder 5er
Opel war mit den Amperas sogar noch früher dran, aber GM hat soviele Fehler mit Opel in den letzten Jahrzehnten gemacht, dass es ein Wunder ist, dass es Opel noch gibt. Entsprechend inkonsistent war die Flottenpolitik bzgl E-Autos. Jetzt mit neuem Besitzer kommen E-Kleinwagen und mehr nach und nach. 
Renault hat ebenfalls schon sehr früh E-Kleinwagen auf den Markt gebracht und ist mit dem Zoe sehr erfolgreich (meistverkauftes E-Auto in D?!)
Es ist nicht so, dass es keine Kleinwagen mit E-Motor gibt. Aktuell z.B. noch Smart, Mini und Honda - alle mit unterirdischen Reichweiten.

Die großen, teuren Autos kommen eben für Firmenwagenbesitzer, da kann man dann echt Geld sparen als Fahrer und mit den Firmenwagen wird nunmal das Geld verdient...


----------



## Eckism (23. Februar 2021)

Stimmt ja, der kleine Honda mit dem Uraltdesign, denn hab ich komplett vergessen. Das ist wohl die geilste Kiste unter den E-Autos. Die Reichweite bei den kleinen ist völlig in Ordnung, sind halt Stadtflitzer.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die ersten E-Autos auf dem Markt waren ja eigentlich auch Kleinwagen.
> 
> BMW war mit dem i3 ganz vorne mit dabei (das ist heute noch ein super Auto, wenngleich mit fragwürdigem Design) und hat dann aber leider nicht weiter gemacht und kommt jetzt mit nicht minder hässlichen aber dafür sehr teuren Karren auf den Markt, Sie zielen damit auf die Firmenkunden, die mit 0.25% Versteuerung für das Klientel dennoch viel billiger sind, als ein 3er oder 5er
> Opel war mit den Amperas sogar noch früher dran, aber GM hat soviele Fehler mit Opel in den letzten Jahrzehnten gemacht, dass es ein Wunder ist, dass es Opel noch gibt. Entsprechend inkonsistent war die Flottenpolitik bzgl E-Autos. Jetzt mit neuem Besitzer kommen E-Kleinwagen und mehr nach und nach.
> ...


Das Problem ist, dass sind konzeptionell keine E-Autos, sondern nur umgerüstete Verbrenner, mit all ihren Nachteil, siehe Gewicht, Raumaufteilung etc.. Der ID3 beispielsweise ist dahingehend eine Bereicherung, wenn auch viel zu teuer. Für mich würden E-Autos auch in Frage kommen jedoch halte ich das Thema Batterie nicht für zukunftstauglich gelöst und ich frage mich ob es so schlau ist da jetzt schon so viel zu investieren. Letzten Endes ist es eine Kostenrechnung, denn ich muss bedenken das ich in der Praxis bei langen Reisen ein Verbrenner leihen muss, sonst ist es defakto unpraktisch und man ist sehr in seiner Freiheit beraubt. Für weite Urlaube noch nicht zu gebrauchen. Dafür aber für Kurzstrecken und da handelt es sich um einen Luxus, denn auch dort bieten Verbrenner noch den deutlichen Kostenvorteil.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sind konzeptionell keine E-Autos, sondern nur umgerüstete Verbrenner, mit all ihren Nachteil,



Hm, der i3, der Honda, die Renaults,  der Ampera sind alles reine E-Autos und keine umgerüsteten Verbrenner...



DaStash schrieb:


> Letzten Endes ist es eine Kostenrechnung, denn ich muss bedenken das ich in der Praxis bei langen Reisen ein Verbrenner leihen muss, sonst ist es defakto unpraktisch und man ist sehr in seiner Freiheit beraubt. Für weite Urlaube noch nicht zu gebrauchen. Dafür aber für Kurzstrecken und da handelt es sich um einen Luxus, denn auch dort bieten Verbrenner noch den deutlichen Kostenvorteil.



Nicht zwingend musst du einen Verbrenner leihen. Es kommt immer drauf an wie lang langstrecke ist. Klar, ne Afrikarundreise mit nem E-Auto ist sicherlich nicht drin, Südspanien ist auch sehr grenzwertig, aber bei 300km Reichweite würde ich einen Italienurlaub oder so schon als machbar ansehen. alls 2,5h bis 3,5h mal ne Pause machen und 30 Minuten laden ist schon ok, solange man nicht meint Rennen gewinnen zu müssen beim in den Urlaub fahren.  Ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt Städtereisen z.B. mit dem Zug zu erledigen. Klar, jeder macht anders Urlaub und es passt nicht immer alles auf jeden, aber mit ein bissle gutem WIllen ist da fast alles machbar.

Verbrenner sind nur dann billiger, wenn man einen E-Neuwagen mit einem gebrauchten Verbrenner vergleicht. Ansonsten: Anschaffung liegt dank Prämien in einem ähnlichen Rahmen, Unterhalt ist billiger, Energiekosten sind auch günstiger. Also einen eindeutigen Kostenvorteil beim Vergleich Neu gegen Neu zugunsten des Verbrenners gibt es nicht. Meist ist es eher andersrum.


----------



## Eckism (23. Februar 2021)

Der Honda e ab 33.000€...das ist ja nicht nur leicht übertrieben.
Trotzdem, Stadtflitzer als E-Auto "Akku" sind meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten, nur nicht zu diesen Preisen. Da müssen erstmal die Reichen Leute die E-Autos kaufen, damit sich die Entwicklung auszahlt und der Kram günstiger wird.


----------



## BigBoymann (23. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du sagst es, und in der Praxis verhält es sich so  dass viele Menschen nicht in den Genuss kommen, ein elektrisches Fahrzeug im Eigenheim zu laden oder sogar zwei und das auch noch über eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach. Die Realität sieht komplett anders aus und dafür gibt es noch keine praktikablen Lösungen. Und es ist nach wie vor nicht praktikabel mit einem e Auto in den Urlaub zu fahren oder wer möchte schon bei über 900 km zweimal anhalten und mindestens eine Dreiviertelstunde Laden, man muss ja auch davon ausgehen, dass man nicht der einzige ist und vielleicht noch warten muss bis man an der Reihe ist. All diese wichtigen Fragen für die praktische Mobilität sind leider noch nicht geklärt, weswegen ich die Zurückhaltung vieler bei diesem Thema nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> MfG


Ach hört doch endlich auf, es ist immer wieder und wieder die gleiche Leier. 

1.) E-Autos in Urlaub sind *********************! 

Schwachsinn und Dummgeschwätze. Wie oft fahrt ihr alle in den Urlaub? Gefühlt ja wöchentlich, dann aber auch immer mind. 1000km um ja den angeblichen Nachteil eines Elektroautos aufzuzeigen. Das ganze machen dann alle immer grds. mit 7 Personen in einem Smart mit 3 Zylinder Diesel und Zusatztank, weil auftanken muss man unterwegs ja sowieso nicht. 
Leute, eine Fahrt quer durch Deutschland ist mit einem Elektroauto des Typ Model 3 mit 3 mal Laden verbunden. Da hat man sogar noch Restreichweite im Tank, eh in der Batterie. Die Ladestopps sollten halt, gerade wenn man in Eile ist clever geplant sein, wo gerade Tesla gut unterstützt. 3 mal an einen V3 Supercharger bedeutet für rund 70-75% nachladen, ca. 15min Pause. Damit hat man bei einer 10 stündigen Fahrt, ca. 45 Minuten Pausen, also eher ein winziger Teil des ganzen. 

2.) Wer möchte zweimal anhalten, fragst du? 

Ganz ehrlich, in meinen Zwanzigern hätte ich dir da noch zustimmen können, heute bin ich (auch mit Benzin/Diesel) alle drei Stunden spätestens rechts ran und hab mir die Beine vertreten, eine geraucht und einen Kaffee getrunken. Bei 900km wirst du aber auch mit rund 95% aller normalen Autos einen Zwischenstop einlegen müssen, beim Tesla ist es dann nur noch einer mehr. Also auch nicht wirklich ein Argument. An der Tanke ist das ganze gewarte meist noch viel schlimmer, ich hab es persönlich noch nicht gesehen, dass alle Säulen belegt waren, vor allem da man ja reservieren kann. An der Tanke hab ich schon drei Stunden gestanden bis ich endlich den Rüssel reinhalten konnte. Also auch eher eine Verlagerung des Problems, denn ein neues. 

Ansonsten hört man hier leider viel der sehr konservativen Meinung der Deutschen. Alles Neue ist erstmal blöd! Setzt sich nicht durch usw. Doch! Das verspreche ich euch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, es gibt aktuell gar keine Technologie, wo man absehen kann, dass sie kurzfristig oder mittelfristig den Elektroantrieb Paroli bieten kann. Ich will den Benziner hier gar nicht zu sehr verteufeln, aktuell hat er natürlich noch seine Berechtigung, denn abseits der Vorteile gibt es auch noch viele Probleme beim Stromer. Aber keines davon ist hier bisher erwähnt worden, denn alle haben nur ihre Vorurteile, wahrscheinlich gefestigt durch irgendwelche Onlinemagazine und keinerlei praktische Erfahrung oder eigene Recherche.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> aber bei 300km Reichweite





Zappaesk schrieb:


> und 30 Minuten laden ist schon ok


Man liegt schon deutlich über diesen Werten, realistisch sind 400km Reichweite und 15 Minuten Ladedauer. Model 3 Long Range, man darf halt nicht 100% Laden und man muss tatsächlich die Geschwindigkeit beibehalten und nicht Stop and Go fahren, dann schafft man recht problemlos Werte von deutlich unter 20kwh/100km. Selbst getestet habe ich es auf vieleicht zu kurzer Strecke, 120km/h führten zu unter 15kw/h Verbrauch, 130km/h lagen dann schon bei 17kw/h und 150km/h ist dann schon mit 22kwh/100km sehr unwirtschaftlich. Aber mit 120km/h schafft man locker 400km. Bei dem neueren Modell dürfte das gar noch besser sein, da der Akku nochmals vergrößert wurde und der Verbrauch (dank Wärmepumpe und Octovalve) nochmals reduziert werden konnte. Mit 15kw/h auf 100km und 82kwh Akku schafft man dann wohl 500km+, was ich schon bemerkenswert finde und diese Reichweite werden wohl Benziner eher selten deutlich übertreffen, Diesel dagegen natürlich schon.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hm, der i3, der Honda, die Renaults,  der Ampera sind alles reine E-Autos und keine umgerüsteten Verbrenner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, du gehst davon aus, dass man mal eben nur 30 Minuten zum Auftanken braucht aber das ist eine bestcase Rechnung. In der Realität, wenn mehr Menschen e-Autos fahren, werden die Säulen belegt sein, wie jetzt auch aktuell bei Verbrennern und entsprechend kann du dann mindestens die doppelte Zeit einplanen und, aktueller Stand, erfordert es einen recht immensen Planungsaufwand, auch passende Ladestationen auf der Strecke zu haben, von den teils sehr hohen Schnelladepreise mal ganz abgesehen. Ja klar, es geht irgendwie aber da steht Aufwand/Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis. Mobilität über längere Strecken decken die aktuellen Konzepte nur mit mäßigen bis schlechten workarounds ab und aktuelle Batterietechnik einfach aufstocken ist da nicht zielführend aber eine Alternative gibt es noch nicht. Ich würde mich da jetzt, vor allem bei den Preisen, unter Berücksichtigung dieser Aspekte auf keinen Fall festlegen. Wenn dann maximal Kurzstrecke aber das ist Luxus.^^

Nebenbei, den Unfug, allgemein/ nicht auf dich bezogen, mit dem in der Stadt Fahrrad fahren, kann ich nicht mehr hören. Ja, dass mag ja gehen, es kommt halt auf den konkreten Ort des Wohnens und der Arbeit an. Ich wohne in Berlin und hier kann man sowohl mit Auto als auch "alternativ" mit Bahn teilweise innerhalb der Stadt 1,5 Stunden "pendeln", da fahre ich bestimmt nicht mit Fahrrad, ist also überhaupt keine Alternative.

MfG

MfG


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ach hört doch endlich auf, es ist immer wieder und wieder die gleiche Leier.
> 
> 1.) E-Autos in Urlaub sind *********************!
> 
> ...


Nun, du hältst es für Schwachsinn, ich überlege gut für was ich wieviel Geld investiere und mit Sicherheit investiere ich kein Geld in Technik, die konzeptionell keine Langstreckenmobilität abdeckt und abdecken kann, nach aktuellem Stand, siehe dazu auch oben stehende Ausführungen.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Honda e ab 33.000€...



Abzüglich Prämien liegst dann bei 23000€, nicht schlecht für ein 110kW Hecktriebler mit einiger Gimmicks... 
Da liegt man nicht weit weg von nem Verbrenner - was kostet denn ein Mini als Verbrenner? 



Eckism schrieb:


> Trotzdem, Stadtflitzer als E-Auto "Akku" sind meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten, nur nicht zu diesen Preisen.


Seh ich anders, ich finde Stadtflitzer als Ressourcenverschwendung an. Wenn ich in der Stadt wohnen würde, hätte ich vermutlich gar kein Auto, sondern wäre innerstädtischen öffentlich zu einem Bruchteil des Preises unterwegs oder hätte ein normales Auto, mit dem man dann aber eben nicht in der Stadt rumgurkt, sondern eben im Umland.

So kleine Dinger sind allenfalls für Kurzstreckenpendler außerhalb der Stadt sinnig.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abzüglich Prämien liegst dann bei 23000€, nicht schlecht für ein 110kW Hecktriebler mit einiger Gimmicks...
> Da liegt man nicht weit weg von nem Verbrenner - was kostet denn ein Mini als Verbrenner?
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, ein Trugschluss, dass kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. In Berlin, innerhalb des S-Bahn Ringes!, habe ich mal gewohnt und braucht zum Kudamm, mit Öffis, 1,15 stunden. Da fahre ich logischer Weise mit meinem Roller, direkt durch die Mitte, wäre für Auto auch zu voll und verkürzte so die Zeit auf 23 Minuten. Aktuell. bräuchte ich 1,15 Stunden um innerhalb Berlin mit Bahn zur Arbeit zu kommen, mit Auto knapp 25, da stellt ich mir die Frage überhaupt nicht. Und Fahrrad ist dann für 13 KM keine Alternative, da ich dann auch wieder so lange brauche und noch verschwitzt bin. Wie gesagt, dass kann man einfach nicht pauschal feststellen.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Stadt wohnen würde, hätte ich vermutlich gar kein Auto,


Dann hättest Du sicher 2 Autos.
Alle Großstädter, die ich kenne, haben das.


----------



## Eckism (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abzüglich Prämien liegst dann bei 23000€, nicht schlecht für ein 110kW Hecktriebler mit einiger Gimmicks...
> Da liegt man nicht weit weg von nem Verbrenner - was kostet denn ein Mini als Verbrenner?
> 
> 
> ...


23.000€ für son kleines Ding nicht schlecht? 
Ich meine als Stadtflitzer eher vom Dorf mal in die Stadt flitzen...halt kurze Strecken hin und her.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

Nachdem der Staat vor kurzem den Kraftstoffpreis kräftig in die Höhe getrieben hat wird man wohl damit bezwecken wollen, die Kosten dermaßen zu steigern, daß das E.Mobil im Vergleich günstiger erscheint. Der Staat verdient am Sprit enorm. Sollte nun die Mehrheit umgestiegen sein würden ihm viele Milliarden fehlen. Es ist also sicher, daß Strom für E-Mobile dann extrem verteuert wird. Oder eine Abrechnung über die Km und Strecken per Maut.
Also kann man eher damit rechnen, daß el. Fahren bedeutend mehr kosten wird als heutige Fahrzeuge.
Das wiederum hätte zur Folge, daß nicht jeder ein Fahrzeug besitzen kann, sondern nur die mit höherem Einkommen.
Sicher, heute kann sich auch nicht jeder ein Fahrzeug leisten, aber dieser Prozentsatz wird  steigen.


----------



## Eckism (23. Februar 2021)

E-Autos werden am Ende weder teurer noch günstiger als Verbrenner sein. Eventuell etwas günstiger, weil der Strom im allgemeinen teurer wird. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das die Regierung sich etwas einfallen lässt, damit man nicht kostenlos Zuhause seinen eigenen Solarstrom nimmt, da wird sicherluch auch eine Steuer kommen.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nachdem der Staat vor kurzem den Kraftstoffpreis kräftig in die Höhe getrieben hat wird man wohl damit bezwecken wollen, die Kosten dermaßen zu steigern, daß das E.Mobil im Vergleich günstiger erscheint.


Der Staat bestimmt den Kraftstoffpreis über den Energiesteueranteil (früher nur Mineralölsteuer, jetzt zzgl. Ökosteuer) mit. Und der Energiesteuersatz ist seit 17 Jahren unverändert.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Der Staat verdient am Sprit enorm.


Und das ist auch gut so. Denn der Staat, das sind wir alle.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sollte nun die Mehrheit umgestiegen sein würden ihm viele Milliarden fehlen.


Höchst unwahrscheinlich, denn zum einen betrifft die Energiesteuer alle Energiearten und zum anderen stehen den Einnahmen beträchtliche Kosten gegenüber, die aufgewendet werden müssen, um Deutschland den sicheren Zugang zu fossilen Brennstoffen zu gewährleisten und alternative Energieträger zu fördern.

Die Energiesteuer ist eine Verbrauchsteuer, und das Einzige, was die Einnahmen senken kann, ist ein geringerer Energieverbrauch in Deutschland. Welche Art Energie verbraucht wird, ist dabei (fast) egal.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es ist also sicher, daß Strom für E-Mobile dann extrem verteuert wird. Oder eine Abrechnung über die Km und Strecken per Maut.


Jedes E-Mobil verringert den Bedarf an fossile Energieträgern, mit denen Deutschland bekanntlich nicht übermäßig gesegnet ist, und erhöht den Bedarf an regenerative Energieerzeugung, deren initiale Ausbaukosten wir bereits jetzt bezahlen. Damit lohnt sich die direkte Stromerzeugung ohne Brennstoffe und diese muss nicht mehr im selben Maße gefördert werden. Gleichzeitig müssen wir nicht mehr im selben Umfang die beträchtlichen Beschaffungs-, Zugangssicherungs- und Folgekosten fossiler Energieträger zahlen, die bei solchen Betrachtungen so gerne vergessen werden.

Sprich, die Abhängigkeit von einer wachsenden und damit billiger werdenden Energieerzeugung  steigt, während die Abhängigkeit von weniger und damit teurer werdenden fossilen Energieträgern sinkt. Der Staat hat weniger Ausgaben, braucht also nicht mehr Einnahmen.

Dass zeitgleich eine stärkere Abkehr von Individualmobilität stattfindet, ist sicher richtig, hat aber nichts mit höheren Kosten von E-Mobilität zu tun. Das ist eine Entwicklung, die bereits mit den höheren Kosten für V-Mobilität eingesetzt hat, an denen - wie ganz oben dargelegt - der Staat keineswegs schuldhaften Anteil hat. Und genaugenommen noch nicht einmal die unterstellte Intention, da diese dem immer noch stattfindenden zeitlichen Entgegenkommen bei der immer noch recht verbrenner-verliebten Automobilindustrie diametral gegenüber stünde.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> 23.000€ für son kleines Ding nicht schlecht?
> Ich meine als Stadtflitzer eher vom Dorf mal in die Stadt flitzen...halt kurze Strecken hin und her.


Jo, dann schau mal was ein Corsa, Polo, Fiesta usw kostet mit ähnlicher Ausstattung und Motorisierung...

Von nem Mini mal ganz zu schweigen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann hättest Du sicher 2 Autos.
> Alle Großstädter, die ich kenne, haben das.


Na siehst, ich kenne dagegen viele, die gar keins haben. Der Trend wird sich eher verstärken zukünftig.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein Trugschluss, dass kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. In Berlin, innerhalb des S-Bahn Ringes!, habe ich mal gewohnt und braucht zum Kudamm, mit Öffis, 1,15 stunden.


Nun, Berlin ist als failed City immer ein schlechtes Beispiel. Da funktioniert gar nichts richtig.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Staat bestimmt den Kraftstoffpreis über den Energiesteueranteil (früher nur Mineralölsteuer, jetzt zzgl. Ökosteuer) mit. Und der Energiesteuersatz ist seit 17 Jahren unverändert.
> 
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so. Denn der Staat, das sind wir alle.
> ...


Die Erhöhung pro Liter für dieses Jahr wird mit etwa 11 cent angegeben.
Bei einem Solarausbau von 1000%  ergibt sich eine Energieerzeugung in der Nacht wie heute von Null.
Reicht der Rest für die Nacht und reicht es zum zusätzlichen Laden von E-Mobilen?
Die Abhängigkeit von ausländischen Solarpanelen bleibt, da eine deutsche Produktion zu teuer wäre.
Ohne Verbrenner würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie die Wirtschaft funktionieren würde. Immerhin wäre ein Wechsel auch in 10 Jahren nicht möglich, da die Fahrzeuge nicht einmal produziert werden könnten. Und global schon gar nicht.
Die CO2 Steuer betrifft Solarstrom?


----------



## BigBoymann (23. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, du gehst davon aus, dass man mal eben nur 30 Minuten zum Auftanken braucht aber das ist eine bestcase Rechnung. In der Realität, wenn mehr Menschen e-Autos fahren, werden die Säulen belegt sein, wie jetzt auch aktuell bei Verbrennern und entsprechend kann du dann mindestens die doppelte Zeit einplanen und, aktueller Stand, erfordert es einen recht immensen Planungsaufwand, auch passende Ladestationen auf der Strecke zu haben, von den teils sehr hohen Schnelladepreise mal ganz abgesehen. Ja klar, es geht irgendwie aber da steht Aufwand/Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis. Mobilität über längere Strecken decken die aktuellen Konzepte nur mit mäßigen bis schlechten workarounds ab und aktuelle Batterietechnik einfach aufstocken ist da nicht zielführend aber eine Alternative gibt es noch nicht. Ich würde mich da jetzt, vor allem bei den Preisen, unter Berücksichtigung dieser Aspekte auf keinen Fall festlegen. Wenn dann maximal Kurzstrecke aber das ist Luxus.
> 
> Nun, du hältst es für Schwachsinn, ich überlege gut für was ich wieviel Geld investiere und mit Sicherheit investiere ich kein Geld in Technik, die konzeptionell keine Langstreckenmobilität abdeckt und abdecken kann, nach aktuellem Stand, siehe dazu auch oben stehende Ausführungen.
> 
> MfG


1.) Du siehst das falsch! 

Mehrfach habe ich das ganze betont und wurde das hier diskutiert. Es ist ganz normal, dass die Infrastruktur wächst, das bedeutet zwangsläufig wird es in Zukunft mehr Ladesäulen geben. Wenn das Verhältnis so bleibt wie es heute ist, wirst du niemals im Leben nicht in die Bedrängis kommen, keine freie Ladesäule vorzufinden. 

Warum?
Ganz einfach, so eine Ladesäule kostet nix! Im Vergleich zu einer Tankstelle, einer Tanksäule, dem Personal ist eine Ladesäule quasi geschenkt. Daher wird deren Anzahl einfach massiv erhöht werden. Noch dazu wird das ganze immer weiter entzerrt, war vor wenigen Jahren noch 50kW Schnellladen der Heiland auf der deutschen Straße, gibt es jetzt schon 300kW Schnelllader. Diese schaffen es rein rechnerisch einen 100kwH Akku in 20 Minuten um 100% zu laden, dieser reicht dann locker für 500km Reichweite. Wenn du dich mal an die Tankstelle bewegst, wie lange brauchst du da? Realistisch sind Werte um 5 Minuten wenn man sich beeilt, wenn man normal vorgeht, sind es gerne 10 Minuten, mit Toilettengang und Kaffeehollen wird man schon gut und gerne auf 12-15 Minuten kommen. Einen 80kW Akku hast du da voll geladen! Wo ist der Nachteil? Dieser steckt nur in den Köpfen der Leute, die meinen NEUES IST SCHEI?E!

Ich verstehe nicht, wo dein Aufwand / Nutzenverhältnis nicht passt. Als Staubsaugervertreter kann ich das noch irgendwie verstehen, da hat man mitunter richtig Zeitdruck und jede Minute kostet Geld. Aber wieviele von diesen Leuten gibt es wirklich? Ich sehe wirklich keinen nennenswerten Nachteil, gerade wenn man bei Tesla zuschlägt, sind die Reichweiten durchaus enorm, die Ladegeschwindigkeit ist enorm und wird kontinuierlich ausgebaut. Was klar ist, dass diese Technik derzeit viel Geld kostet und einen nennenswerten finanziellen Vorteil sehe ich wirklich nicht. Egal ob dies, das oder jenes Modell, sie sind deutlich teurer als die Verbrenner, die Wertstabilität ist völlig ungewiss. Daher sehe ich nicht wirklich, wo ein finanzieller Vorteil liegen kann, im Unterhalt ist ein E-Mobil deutlich günstiger, das ist klar, das wird aber meines Erachtens nach durch die immensen Anschaffungskosten (trotz Förderung) wieder deutlich aufgefressen. Als Firmenwagen dagegen sage ich, macht so ein Ding auch wirtschaftlich Sinn. Egal wie man rechnet, selbst mit Gehaltsverzicht ist das Ganze einfach noch eine feine Sache, die 0,25% Versteuerung ist einfach nicht zu unterschätzen.


Eckism schrieb:


> E-Autos werden am Ende weder teurer noch günstiger als Verbrenner sein. Eventuell etwas günstiger, weil der Strom im allgemeinen teurer wird. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das die Regierung sich etwas einfallen lässt, damit man nicht kostenlos Zuhause seinen eigenen Solarstrom nimmt, da wird sicherluch auch eine Steuer kommen.


Wie meinst du das "am Ende"

am Ende im Sinne von, wenn man heute ein Auto kauft, 5 Jahre fährt und nach 5 Jahren alles zusammenrechnet? 

oder am Ende im Sinne von, wenn man noch 5 Jahre wartet? 

im ersten Fall, wäre ich mir sogar sicher, dass ein E-Auto mehr kostet! Ausnahme Firmenwagen!

im zweiten Fall bin ich mir sicher, dass ein E-AUto in Zukunft viel billiger sein wird als ein Verbrenner, keine Kardanwelle, kein Getriebe, kein Kurbeltrieb, keine Riemen, kein Auspuff, kein Turbolader, kein nix! So ein Verbrenner muss kontinuierlich entwickelt werden, beim E-Auto beschränkt sich das im Wesentlichen auf die Akkutechnik und die Software. Akkus werden aber schon deutlich günstiger, derzeit wird die nächste Grenze angepeilt und 70 EUR pro kwH sind bereit geknackt zu werden. Wir waren vor einigen Monaten noch bei über 100 EUR und vor einigen Jahren bei über 200 EUR. Da sieht man wie schnell sich da mit ein bischen Druck was ändern kann. Mit 100 USD hat man mal vorgerechnet, dass ein E-Auto genauso teuer in der Herstellung ist wie ein gleichwertiger Verbrenner. Wir liegen jetzt schon drunter und nur weil derzeit alles noch in kleinen Stückzahlen gefertigt wird, sind E Autos derzeit teurer.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Du siehst das falsch!
> 
> Mehrfach habe ich das ganze betont und wurde das hier diskutiert. Es ist ganz normal, dass die Infrastruktur wächst, das bedeutet zwangsläufig wird es in Zukunft mehr Ladesäulen geben. Wenn das Verhältnis so bleibt wie es heute ist, wirst du niemals im Leben nicht in die Bedrängis kommen, keine freie Ladesäule vorzufinden.
> 
> ...


Nun, eine Tankstelle bedient am Tag jede Menge Kunden und die kaufen teilweise noch etwas ein. Ähem, eine Toilette hat bisher keine Ladesäule.
Und billig Ladesäulen bauen? Wie oft muß heute und später gewartet werden, TÜV o.ä. Und woher der Strom für 45 Millionen PKW? Und woher nachts? Und wieviele zig- oder Hunderttausend km Leitungen werden benötigt? Wieviel Platz ist auf Gehwegen für Millionen Ladesäulen? Nein, nicht überall ist der Gehweg 3 Meter breit.
Und die Umweltzerstörung in Südamerika um Rohstoff für Akkus zu gewinnen ist eingepreist und in Ordnung?
Einfach mal die Energieerzeugungsrate in Wintermonaten anschauen, das reicht nicht einmal wenn keiner seinen Wagen auflädt.


----------



## BigBoymann (23. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei einem Solarausbau von 1000%  ergibt sich eine Energieerzeugung in der Nacht wie heute von Null.


Es gibt also nur Solarstrom?

Es gibt auch sonst keine Art Energie zu speichern? Liest du das was du schreibst auch, oder schreibst du nur? 

Es gibt dutzende Projekte die sich mit der wirtschaftlichen Energiespeicherung befassen, weil der Fall, dass wir zeitweise einen Überschuss haben, bereits da ist. Derzeit wird dieser Strom billig verkauft um an anderen Uhrzeiten teuer dazugekauft zu werden. Daher ist sicherlich richtig, dass 1000% mehr Solarstrom heute unsere Probleme nicht lösen würde, aber wenn 1000% mehr Elektroautos den Solarstrom nutzen, dann reduzieren wir unseren Verbrauch an fossilen Brennstoffen signifikant. Das ist und das muss das Ziel sein. 

Hat aber nur begrenzt was mit der E-Mobilität als solches zu tun.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Es gibt also nur Solarstrom?
> 
> Es gibt auch sonst keine Art Energie zu speichern? Liest du das was du schreibst auch, oder schreibst du nur?
> 
> ...


Speicherung, kenne ich. Kennst du die Menge die heute gespeichert werden kann?
An was denkst du bei Speicherungen? Dinge die noch nicht existieren oder aus kosten. und umweltgründen nicht in Frage kommen?
Wenn diese E-Mobile den Solarstrom nutzen bekommst du ihn eben nicht mehr. Du meinst die Spitzen. Ja, im Sommer haben wir teilweise Überschuß. Du meinst also, die Autos im Sommer tagsüber laden. Gut, das geht.
Nachtrag:
Du sitzt gerade wie Millionen anderer am PC, manche kochen, heizen oder schauen TV.
In den nächsten Minuten sinkt die Energieerzeugung durch Solar auf NULL.
Ich habe Statistiken, da sind Wintertage zu sehen mit 5% Bedarfsdeckung durch die "Alternativen". Wir brauchen also 20 mal so viel. Bei 20 Millionen E-Mobilen noch viel mehr.
Wo also ist die Energieerzeugung außer Solar für diesen Bedarf?
Richtig, heute nicht verfügbar und die nächsten 10 Jahre ebenso wenig.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Du siehst das falsch!
> 
> Mehrfach habe ich das ganze betont und wurde das hier diskutiert. Es ist ganz normal, dass die Infrastruktur wächst, das bedeutet zwangsläufig wird es in Zukunft mehr Ladesäulen geben. Wenn das Verhältnis so bleibt wie es heute ist, wirst du niemals im Leben nicht in die Bedrängis kommen, keine freie Ladesäule vorzufinden.
> 
> ...


Also ich denke nicht dass ich das falsch sehe, dann so wie es auch heute bereits ist, muss man ja auch mit Verbrennern öfters warten und es stehen zwei drei Autos vor einem warum sollte das dann mit Ausbau der Elektro Infrastruktur anders sein? Also kannst du auf deine angegebenen 30 Minuten Pause noch mal 60 Minuten dazurechnen und das ganze dreimal und genau da merkt man ebend, aktuelle Elektrofahrzeuge sind nicht für Langzeit Mobilität konzipiert und das hat technische Hintergründe, siehe verwendete Batterietechnik und aus dem Grunde macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da jetzt schon so viel Geld zu investieren.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wo also ist die Energieerzeugung außer Solar für diesen Bedarf?


Wir haben einen wahnsinns Überschuß im Norden durch Windkraft. 2 der größten Netzbetreiber planen gerade eine Trasse von Nord nach Süd um den Strom dorthin zu bringen wo der Bedarf am größten ist. Und das ist erst der Anfang. 
In Baden Württemberg werden 110kV Leitungen auf 380kV umgebaut usw...
Die BNetzA priorisiert Projekte genau für diesen Zweck. Also es passiert gerade schon einiges um mehr Strom liefern zu können damit Windräder nicht mehr still stehen Solarstrom verteilt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na siehst, ich kenne dagegen viele, die gar keins haben. Der Trend wird sich eher verstärken zukünftig.


Weil sich keiner mehr ein Auto, egal mit welchem Antrieb, leisten können wird.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, Berlin ist als failed City immer ein schlechtes Beispiel. Da funktioniert gar nichts richtig.


Du darfst statt Berlin jede andere Großstadt einsetzen.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wir haben einen wahnsinns Überschuß im Norden durch Windkraft. 2 der größten Netzbetreiber planen gerade eine Trasse von Nord nach Süd um den Strom dorthin zu bringen wo der Bedarf am größten ist. Und das ist erst der Anfang.
> In Baden Württemberg werden 110kV Leitungen auf 380kV umgebaut usw...
> Die BNetzA priorisiert Projekte genau für diesen Zweck. Also es passiert gerade schon einiges um mehr Strom liefern zu können damit Windräder nicht mehr still stehen Solarstrom verteilt wird.


Ja, wird auch Zeit.
Trotzdem bleibt die Volatilität bestehen. Daher spielt die absolute Energiemenge pro Jahr kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil sich keiner mehr ein Auto, egal mit welchem Antrieb, leisten können wird.


Dummes Zeug!

Allerdings werden wir Lösungen brauchen, die den Individualverkehr anders lösen als jeder hat ein eigenes Auto. Das ist aus vielen Gründen einfach Unsinn. Insbesondere innerhalb großer Städte ist das auch eigentlich nicht so schwer.

BtW ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist oder ob du Kinder hast, aber gerade bei den Jugendlichen (und ich habe selbst 2 die demnächst Abi machen) ist der Wunsch nach einem eigenen Auto oder auch nur einem Führerschein bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt, wie es das noch bei mir und meinen Kumpels war.  Das heißt beim Thema Individualverkehr gibt es ein großes Umdenken.
Das ist nüchtern betrachtet sehr vernünftig und befördert eben, dass es in der Tat mittelfristig zum Einen (zumindest in D, wie das anderswo ist kann ich nicht beurteilen) weniger Autos geben wird und zum Anderen, dass es bessere und ökologisch sinnigere Lösungen geben wird/muss. Find ich gut.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du darfst statt Berlin jede andere Großstadt einsetzen.


Ich glaube wer in Berlin wohnt, kennt es nicht anders und meint es sei überall so wie dort...

Ich habe Bekannte in Stuttgart, München, Köln, Karlsruhe  und Frankfurt, die alle wunderbar ohne eigenes Auto auskommen und für einen Bruchteil des Geldes den ÖPNV verwenden. Leisten könnten die sich im Übrigen alle ein Auto und auf die Idee sich nen Stadtflitzer zu kaufen käme da nun wirklich keiner.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dummes Zeug!


Realität heißt das.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Allerdings werden wir Lösungen brauchen, die den Individualverkehr anders lösen als jeder hat ein eigenes Auto. Das ist aus vielen Gründen einfach Unsinn. Insbesondere innerhalb großer Städte ist das auch eigentlich nicht so schwer.


Die Städter sind doch gar nicht auf's Auto angewiesen.
Aber die Landbevölkerung.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> BtW ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist oder ob du Kinder hast,


Meine Tochter ist längst erwachsen und braucht ein Auto als Servicedienstleister.
Da muß man schon mal beim Kunden sein und die Projekte persönlich erläutern oder die betrieblichen Gegebenheiten für die Berichte selber in Augenschein nehmen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das heißt beim Thema Individualverkehr gibt es ein großes Umdenken.


Das werden wir in 5 ... 10 Jahren an den Zulassungszahlen sehen.

Im Moment bewegt sich da nur wegen Corona etwas.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

Wieso kommt man darauf, ein Städter bewegt sich nur in der Stadt?
Ich fahre täglich eine unterschiedliche Wegstrecke zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten mit größerem Gepäck oder auch ohne. Ist mein Wagen nicht vor der Türe fahre ich eben 15km und komme per Wagen wieder zurück. Abends bringe ich ihn wieder weg und fahre per Bahn in die Stadt. Also min 4 statt 2 Wege. Das wäre der eher seltene Fall. Meist sind es mehrere Strecken.
Für die Freunde ohne Wagen transportiere ich oder fahre sie. Oder wie schon geschehen, bringe sie samt defektem Rad zur Werkstatt und zurück.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Realität heißt das.



Naja, deine Realität ist ein wenig verschoben, allein wenn ich deine Berlinaussage zugrunde lege... Aber bitte man wird sehen!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Städter sind doch gar nicht auf's Auto angewiesen.
> Aber die Landbevölkerung.


Land ist nicht gleich Land. Ich wohne auf dem Land und zumindest hier muss man nicht zwingend ein Auto haben. Das ist aber natürlich abhängig wo man arbeitet usw. 
Nicht überall bedeutet Land = Pampa.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Meine Tochter ist längst erwachsen und braucht ein Auto als Servicedienstleister.
> Da muß man schon mal beim Kunden sein und die Projekte persönlich erläutern oder die betrieblichen Gegebenheiten für die Berichte selber in Augenschein nehmen.


Das ist ja schön und gut, nur hat ja niemand behauptet, dass junge Leute keine Autos mehr fahren. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Moment bewegt sich da nur wegen Corona etwas.


Ne, das hat mit Corona nichts zu tun. Die Einstellung der Leute ändert sich zum Auto. Das heißt nicht, dass niemand mehr Auto fährt. Aber ein Auto wird nicht mehr als alternativlos angesehen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wieso kommt man darauf, ein Städter bewegt sich nur in der Stadt?


Auf die Idee kommt eigentlich niemand. 
Alleine die Idee sich ein Auto zu kaufen mit erbärmlicher Reichweite ( so ein Smart kommt im Winter  geschätzt gerade mal 60km weit, bei den anderen "Stadtflitzern" dürfte es nicht viel anders sein) um damit wirklich nur in der Stadt und im absolut direkt umliegenden Bereich rum zu fahren ist als Konzept völlig gaga.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Erhöhung pro Liter für dieses Jahr wird mit etwa 11 cent angegeben.


Schau dir mal bitte hier die Entwicklung der Einnahmen der Energiesteuer an. Abseits von geringfügigen Schwankungen in die eine oder andere Richtung sind diese seit über 20 Jahren stabil - trotz teilweise drastischer Schwankungen der Rohöl- und Kraftstoffpreise im selben Zeitraum.

Wenn man daraus ablesen wollte, dass die Bundesregierung den Bürger melkt, dann dadurch, dass der geringere Verbrauch mit einer erhöhten und der höhere Verbrauch mit einer gesenkten Energiesteuer beantwortet werden.
Und bis zu einem gewissen Grad stimmt das sogar: Der Kraftstoffverbrauch in Deutschland ist nämlich tatsächlich rückläufig, aus weniger  Verbrauchern wird derselbe Steuerertrag generiert. Und der wiederum fließt verstärkt in den Ausbau regenerativer Energien, die wiederum den Verbrauch senken - was in den Tanks von Fahrzeugen landet, ist nämlich längst nicht alles.

Sprich, "bestraft" werden diejenigen, die an fossilen Brennstoffen festhalten. Wenn du weniger davon verbrauchst, zahlst du auch weniger Energiesteuer. Wenn du weniger oder sogar gar nichts davon verbrauchst, wirst du nicht - wie von dir prognostiziert - bestraft, sondern ganz im Gegenteil belohnt, denn du für Strom gilt ein geringerer Steuersatz. Der einzige Fehler im System ist der, dass die Entscheidung für Ökostrom bereits hier steuerlich begünstigt werden müsste, damit der Bedarf daran und damit der Druck auf die Großerzeuger steigt.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei einem Solarausbau von 1000%  ergibt sich eine Energieerzeugung in der Nacht wie heute von Null.
> Reicht der Rest für die Nacht und reicht es zum zusätzlichen Laden von E-Mobilen?


Deshalb ist Solarstrom auch nur ein Baustein. Wind weht beispielsweise bekanntlich auch nachts.
Auch Kernkraftwerke haben übrigens eine Energieerzeugung von Null, wenn uns Frankreich und Großbritannien kein Uran mehr verkaufen (können / wollen), welches sie ebenfalls mehrheitlich aus einer gänzlich anderen Macht- und Interessenssphäre beziehen. Das Argument, welches übrigens auch für den Großteil der fossilen Energieträger gilt, hört man seltsamerweise selten bis gar nicht.

Der Anteil regenerativer Energie liegt in Deutschland übrigens bereits jetzt bei 46%, und die Erzeuger haben Phasen, in denen sie den erzeugten Strom _einfach nicht loswerden_. Dann stehen Windräder still und Solaranlagen machen _bestenfalls_ Wasser warm. Sprich, es wird sogar noch mehr erzeugt, als derzeit überhaupt abgenommen werden kann. Abnehmer, die nicht nur Direktverbraucher, sondern gleichzeitig auch Speichereinheiten darstellen (wie z.B. E-Autos mit Akku), sind also eher eine Lösung als ein Problem.

Und Lösungen, die obendrein politisch gewollt sind,  werden garantiert nicht zusätzlich steuerlich belastet.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Abhängigkeit von ausländischen Solarpanelen bleibt, da eine deutsche Produktion zu teuer wäre.


Teuer bedeutet, dass mehr Geld in Deutschland ausgegeben wird, wodurch mehr Menschen in Lohn und Brot kommen und sich nicht (dann unsubventionierte) E-Autos leisten können, sondern auch Steuern entrichten.

Bei den Produktionsgrundlagen für Solarenergie besteht hierzulande noch Nachholebedarf, bei Windkraft sind wir um so besser aufgestellt.
Nebenbei bemerkt, sind Solarpaneele keineswegs die einzige Möglichkeit, Sonnenenergie zu ernten. Alle anderen Varianten benötigen allerdings etwas mehr Akzeptanz, weil der deutsche Michel sich derzeit irgendwie noch weniger an Schloten und Kühltürmen in der Nachbarschaft stört als an - sagen wir mal - dem Kollektorturm eines Sonnenwärmekraftwerks (Oder eben Windrädern, aber wir sind ja gerade bei Solarenergie ...).



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ohne Verbrenner würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie die Wirtschaft funktionieren würde. Immerhin wäre ein Wechsel auch in 10 Jahren nicht möglich, da die Fahrzeuge nicht einmal produziert werden könnten.


Nur seltsam, dass sich etliche Länder mit viel geringerer Wirtschaftsleistung und ohne heimische Autoindustrie da viel ehrgeizigere Ziele setzen, ...



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und global schon gar nicht.


... während man sich hierzulande so Mancher lieber am Unvermögen anderer Nationen orientiert, statt bei Zukunftstechnologien mal wieder die Führung anzustreben. Wenn's darum geht, am Gewohnten festzuhalten, macht sich eine wahre Lust an Mittelmäßigkeit breit.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Februar 2021)

Die neue Steuer gibt es erst seit diesem Jahr. Also sind die Abgaben und Steuern nicht stabil geblieben.
Wind, gut. der weht auch nachts. Oder auch nicht.
Frage mal Segler wie kontinuierlich Wind so weht oder schau Statistiken an wie sehr er schwanken kann im Gebiet von Windräder. Und ja, Solar- und Windflaute können problemlos tagelang zusammenfallen.
Was ist dann zu tun?
Viele vergessen einfach die Physik. Es ist völlig egal wie hoch der Überschuß im Sommer ist. Er schafft sogar Probleme. El. Energie muß GENAU zu dem Zeitpunkt erzeugt werden zu der er verbraucht wird. Wir reden hier von Sekunden und Minuten. Im Winter ist das genau so. Und eine Nacht ohne Solar und ohne genug Wind.......die Netze wären platt.
NUR die Gesamtmenge sind ca 50% des Verbrauchs. Das ist nachts aber egal, da zählt nur was in dieser Nacht erzeugt wird. Nicht umsonst kaufen wir regelmäßig zu Flautenzeiten aus dem Ausland Strom. Und wir haben gerade noch etwas Kohle, Kernkraft, Gas und Ölkraftwerke. Diese ca 50%, nachts sind es mehr, sind zu decken. Und zwar absolut sicher. Und da ist das E-Mobil noch gar nicht eingerechnet.
Wie gesagt, wir hatten schon Tage, da haben alle "Alternativen" zusammen kaum mehr als 5% gebracht. Also brauchen wir 20 mal so viel. Aber auch da ist mit einem Ausfall zu rechnen, wenn auch bedeutend weniger.
Natürlich ist es noch mehr, da auch Heizung, E-Mobil, Kochen, usw noch dazu käme.
Wie stellst du dir diese Deckung vor, so rein physikalisch?


----------



## Eckism (23. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jo, dann schau mal was ein Corsa, Polo, Fiesta usw kostet mit ähnlicher Ausstattung und Motorisierung...
> 
> Von nem Mini mal ganz zu schweigen.


Opel Corsa ab 14.500€...sind nur 8.500€ weniger und auch noch ohne Förderung...da lässt jemand mal wieder seinen Reichtum raushängen. 
Motorleistung ist egal, weil man mit nem E-Auto ja eh meist nur rumkriechen kann und bei 220Km angegebener Reichweite sollte man erstrecht den Gasfuß stillhalten.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das "am Ende"
> 
> am Ende im Sinne von, wenn man heute ein Auto kauft, 5 Jahre fährt und nach 5 Jahren alles zusammenrechnet?
> 
> ...


Am Ende im Sinne von , wenn sich E-Autos irgendwann in Zukunft mal durchgesetzt haben, die Förderungen wegfallen und die Regierung nicht mehr das Geld durch Sprit bekommt, was ihnen zusteht.

Auch am E-Auto wird kontinuierlich am Antrieb(E-Motor/Getriebe in einem Gehäuse) entwickelt.
Man kann ja nicht einfach sagen: "Wir haben ne Welle, die sich mit nem bissel Kupfer drumrum dreht, das reicht uns."
Da hätte man auch vor 100 Jahren sagen können, "wir kippen Sprit rein, Funke dazu und der Kolben bewegt sich, das lassen wir so."
Die Effizenz wird wahrscheinlich nochmals massiv gesteigert...irgendwann.

Zudem werden einem die Hersteller schon einem Grund geben, das die E-Autos nicht günstiger sein werden als unsere heutigen Verbrenner. Zumindest werden wir es nicht mehr erleben, die ganzen Fertigungen auf E-Antrieb aufzubauen/umzubauen kostet halt auch ein paar Pfennig mehr, statt es so zu lassen und weiterzumachen wie man es kennt.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Opel Corsa ab 14.500€...sind nur 8.500€ weniger und auch noch ohne Förderung...da lässt jemand mal wieder seinen Reichtum raushängen.
> Motorleistung ist egal, weil man mit nem E-Auto ja eh meist nur rumkriechen kann und bei 220Km angegebener Reichweite sollte man erstrecht den Gasfuß stillhalten.



Motorleistung und Ausstattung muss man schon mit ins Kalkül ziehen und warum Motorleistung keine Rolle spielen soll erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Rumkriechen tu ich jedenfalls nicht mit meinem Bock!
Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass man sagt, Motorleistung und Ausstattung ist mir egal, Hauptsache es fährt, dann kann man so einen Einstiegs-Corsa (Polo, Fiesta ...) nehmen und ihn billiger bekommen. Aber wenn man einen halbwegs fairen Vergleich haben will sollte man schon nach vergleichbarer Leistung und Ausstattung schauen.

Mein letzter Verbrenner Corsa hat mit ich glaube 70kW Diesel und vernünftiger Ausstattung 23k€ gekostet wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das war vor ~10 Jahren. Jetzt habe ich 100kW, mit ebenfalls guter Ausstattung (u.a. Matrix LED und Rückfahrkamera das gabs damals noch nicht) für 25k€. Da seh ich jetzt keinen so großen Unterschied preislich.

Opel Corsa ab 14.500€...sind nur 8.500€ weniger und auch noch ohne Förderung...da lässt jemand mal wieder seinen Reichtum raushängen. 
Motorleistung ist egal, weil man mit nem E-Auto ja eh meist nur rumkriechen kann und bei 220Km angegebener Reichweite sollte man erstrecht den Gasfuß stillhalten.


Eckism schrieb:


> Auch am E-Auto wird kontinuierlich am Antrieb(E-Motor/Getriebe in einem Gehäuse) entwickelt.
> Man kann ja nicht einfach sagen: "Wir haben ne Welle, die sich mit nem bissel Kupfer drumrum dreht, das reicht uns."
> Da hätte man auch vor 100 Jahren sagen können, "wir kippen Sprit rein, Funke dazu und der Kolben bewegt sich, das lassen wir so."
> Die Effizenz wird wahrscheinlich nochmals massiv gesteigert...irgendwann.



Ja klar wird auch da weiter entwickelt, aber zum einen haben E-Motoren jetzt schon einen Wirkungsgrad je nach Betriebspunkt deutlich >95% und zum anderen sind so simple Getriebe wie man sie dort braucht auch quasi ausentwickelt.

Das heißt bei den Motoren ist nicht mehr viel Luft für Effizienzsteigerungen. Vermutlich wird sich der Wirkungsgrad in der Breite außerhalb des Optimums noch ein wenig verbessern im Laufe der Jahre - vile holen kann man da aber auch nicht. 
Ebenso kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man zukünftig 2 oder auch 3 Gang Getriebe einsetzen wird um den Motor bzw dessen optimalen Betriebsbereich besser auszunutzen. Aber da ist noch vieles erst im Entstehen und wer weiß was sich da mittel und langfristig durchsetzt.

Was optimiert werden muss ist das ganze Umfeld das in so nem Auto zum Einsatz kommt. Die sogenannten Kleinverbraucher könnten noch einen Beitrag zur Effizienzsteigerung bieten, da steck ich aber nicht drin und weiß nicht was da überhaupt realistisch ist.

Jedenfalls verglichen mit den Aufwänden, die in die Entwicklung von Verbrennern und modernen Getrieben gesteckt wird ist das ein Nasenwasser.

Der Vorteil der vergleichsweisen simplen Technik ist, dass jetzt auch Neueinsteiger die Chance haben sich am Markt zu etablieren. Tesla hätte als Hersteller von Verbrennern am Markt gar keine Chance gehabt - die verdienen allerding mit ihren Autos immer noch kein Geld. Die Einstiegshürde einen eigenen Verbrennungsmotor zu entwickeln ist quasi unüberwindbar für Start-Ups!

Mittlerweile bzw zukünftig bieten einige Firmen (ZF, Magna, Bosch, VW,...)  ja sogar ganze Plattformen an, die ein interessierter Hersteller (und sei er noch so klein) einfach kaufen kann und darauf seine Ideen umsetzen kann. Dadurch wird der Markt unter Umständen wieder ein wenig bunter.

Der Entwicklungsfokus liegt zukünftig eher in den Bereichen Akku und Software (Autonomes Fahren u.ä.)



Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem werden einem die Hersteller schon einem Grund geben, das die E-Autos nicht günstiger sein werden als unsere heutigen Verbrenner. Zumindest werden wir es nicht mehr erleben, die ganzen Fertigungen auf E-Antrieb aufzubauen/umzubauen kostet halt auch ein paar Pfennig mehr, statt es so zu lassen und weiterzumachen wie man es kennt.


Du scheinst ein einfaches Weltbild zu haben: Hersteller und Staat sind böse.

Klar kostet es etwas Fertigungslinien aufzubauen, aber sicherlich weniger als diese für aktuell für neue Motoren und Getriebe aufzubauen. Es werden auch in der bisherigen Technik oftmals für neue Produkte ganz neue Fabriken aus dem Boden gestampft bzw soweit umgerüstet das dort kein Stein auf dem anderen bleibt. 

E-Motoren sind nunmal erheblich simpler als Verbrenner, entsprechend einfach sehen auch die Fertigungslinien aus. Jeder kann daheim einen E-Motor bauen (habe ich mit einem Kosmos Experimentierkasten vor 40 Jahren schon gemacht), einen Verbrenner kannst daheim nicht mal im Spaß bauen.

Preistreiber aktuell sind die Akkus. Das wird sich über kurz oder lang aber auch geben. Die werden aktuell schon quasi Quartal für Quartal billiger.

Die Hersteller werden schauen, dass die Marge stimmt und nicht, dass der Preis ums verrecken da bleibt wo er jetzt ist! Ob sich die Premiumaufschläge einiger insbesondere deutscher Hersteller allerdings halten lassen aufgrund von zunehmender Konkurrenz und auch der zu beobachtenden Entemotionalisierung bzgl Autos der jungen Generation bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Schau dir mal bitte hier die Entwicklung der Einnahmen der Energiesteuer an. Abseits von geringfügigen Schwankungen in die eine oder andere Richtung sind diese seit über 20 Jahren stabil - trotz teilweise drastischer Schwankungen der Rohöl- und Kraftstoffpreise im selben Zeitraum.
> 
> Wenn man daraus ablesen wollte, dass die Bundesregierung den Bürger melkt, dann dadurch, dass der geringere Verbrauch mit einer erhöhten und der höhere Verbrauch mit einer gesenkten Energiesteuer beantwortet werden.
> Und bis zu einem gewissen Grad stimmt das sogar: Der Kraftstoffverbrauch in Deutschland ist nämlich tatsächlich rückläufig, aus weniger  Verbrauchern wird derselbe Steuerertrag generiert. Und der wiederum fließt verstärkt in den Ausbau regenerativer Energien, die wiederum den Verbrauch senken - was in den Tanks von Fahrzeugen landet, ist nämlich längst nicht alles.
> ...


Was er damit meint ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Die zahlreichen Steuereinnahmen, die für Verbrenner wegfallen, siehe Sprit, KfZ-Steuer etc., reißen ein Loch in die Haushaltskassen und dieses Loch wird gestopft werden, was dazu führen wird, dass an irgend einer Stelle diese Kosten wieder reingeholt werden, so habe ich ihn jedenfalls verstanden.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was er damit meint ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Die zahlreichen Steuer, die für Verbrenner wegfallen, siehe Sprit, KfZ-Steuer etc., reißen ein Loch in die Haushaltskassen und dieses Loch wird gestopft werden, was dazu führen wird, dass an irgend einer Stelle diese Kosten wieder reingeholt werden, so habe ich ihn jedenfalls verstanden.


Und das ist grundfalsch, denn wie bereits dargelegt, werden wie so oft die Kosten ignoriert, die von den Steuereinnahmen zu bestreiten sind und die in erheblichem Umfang durch genau das entstehen, was gerade besteuert wird. Da muss man noch nicht einmal in den Bereich von Geo- unf Handelstrategie gehen, sondern sich einfach nur anschauen, dass Kraftstoffe nicht nur besteuert, sondern auch subventioniert werden.

Seit dem Jahre 2000 belaufen sich die Energiesteuer auf rund 40 Milliarden Euro im Jahr.
Dem gegenüber stehen Subventionen von 8 Milliarden Euro für Dieselkraftstoff, die Pendler-Pauschale mit 5 Milliarden Euro, die Steuerbefreiung für Flugbenzin im Wert von 7 Milliarden Euro, Befreiungen von der EEG-Umlage im Wert von über 5 Milliarden Euro, 6 Milliarden direkter Subventionen für Gewinnung von und Stromerzeugung mit fossilen Brennstoffen und, und, und ... Wer da mal eben im Hinterkopf mitgerechnet hat, der ahnt, dass nicht viel übrig bleiben kann.

Womöglich ist es aber sogar noch schlimmer. Optimistische Rechnungen kommen auf Subventionen von 37 Milliarden, pessimistische sogar auf 46 Milliarden Euro. Bilden wir daraus spaßeshalber den Durchschnitt, kommen wir auf deutsche Subventionen für fossile Brennstoffe im Wert von 41,4 Milliarden Euro.
Falls jemand die Pointe verpasst hat: Das ist mehr als  als die durchschnittlichen Einnahmen aus der Energiesteuer betragen und Subventionen für regenerative Energie sind noch nicht mit drin ...

Weltweit werden fossile Brennstoffe laut IWF mit über 5 _Billionen_ Euro subventioniert und kommt für Deutschland auf fast 56 Milliarden Euro. Der noch einmal deutlich höhere Wert ergibt sich daraus, dass bei der Berechnung des IWF auch die Folgekosten des Einsatzes fossiler Energieträger berücksichtigt werden.

Und wer bezahlt das wohl alles und regt sich lieber über die deutlich geringere Förderung erneuerbarer Energien auf? - Nix da, fossile Brennstoffe sind für Deutschland in erster Linie ein Kostenfaktor, kein Garant für staatliche Einnahmen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> jedoch halte ich das Thema Batterie nicht für zukunftstauglich gelöst


Zum Glück fragt dich keiner 


BigBoymann schrieb:


> E-Autos in Urlaub sind *********************!


Und selbst wenn es so wäre. Es gibt Mietwagen.
Ich kauf ja auch keinen Sprinter weil ich 2 mal im Jahr was großes beim Baumarkt kaufe.


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Am Ende im Sinne von , wenn sich E-Autos irgendwann in Zukunft mal durchgesetzt haben, die Förderungen wegfallen und die Regierung nicht mehr das Geld durch Sprit bekommt, was ihnen zusteht.
> 
> Auch am E-Auto wird kontinuierlich am Antrieb(E-Motor/Getriebe in einem Gehäuse) entwickelt.
> Man kann ja nicht einfach sagen: "Wir haben ne Welle, die sich mit nem bissel Kupfer drumrum dreht, das reicht uns."
> ...


Am Ende widerspreche ich dir dann doch. Ein Elektroauto ist plattformbasiert bereits jetzt günstiger als ein Verbrenner. Das einzige Problem ist letzlich, dass Verbrenner derart automatisiert und am Fließband gebaut werden, dass man dadurch massive Kosten einsparen kann. Den Nachteil hat derzeit noch der recht überschaubare Markt an Elektrofahrzeugen. Aber auch hier ist viel Bewegung im Markt. Zum einen wird die Plattform als solches in großen Schritten günstiger, die Akkus sind sicherlich einer der großen Preistreiber. Aktuell redet man von ca. 100 EUR je kwH, da sind sicherlich noch Sprünge zu absolvieren und je länger die Forschung dran sitzt, je günstiger wird das ganze. 








						Lithium-Ionen-Batterien - Kosten pro kWh bis 2025  | Statista
					

Elektroautos werden in Zukunft erschwinglicher – bis zum Jahr 2025 wird eine Preisreduzierung von Lithium-Ionen-Akkus auf 83 Euro pro Kilowattstunde prognostiziert.




					de.statista.com
				




Bzgl. der Weiterentwicklung hast du grundlegend nicht unrecht. Aber in wievielen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens haben wir denn Elektromotoren? Mir fällt gerade keiner ein wo nicht. Staubsauger, Akkuschrauber, etc. Wenn man an dieser Technik forscht und den Elektromotor verbessern kann (was ja ohnehin nur in sehr kleinem Rahmen möglich ist) dann kann man eben diese Entwicklungskosten auf hunderte Gebiete aufteilen. Der Verbrenner ist genau in einem Gebiet ansässig, Fahrzeugen (ich lass mal Notstromgeneratoren außen vor, das wird ein winziger Markt sein). Damit entfallen die Entwicklungskosten quasi nur auf das Auto. Ansonsten muss man ohnehin sagen, die Forschungskosten konzentrieren sich beim E Auto sicherlich zu 95% auf die Batterietechnik, höhere Leistungsdichte, mehr Ladegeschwindigkeit, längere Haltbarkeit und Kostenreduzierung werden Kernelemente sein. Selbst diese Forschung wird man zwangsläufig in hunderttausende andere Projekte übertragen können. Alles finanzielle Vorteile gegenüber dem Verbrenner, die zwangsläufig dazu führen, dass ein Emobil biller sein wird, als ein Verbrenner. Fraglich bleibt nur, wann?


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2021)

@Zappaesk
Wieviel Reichweite willst du denn haben, wenn du einem E-Auto richtig zunder gibst, vorallem den Kleinwagen mit so schon nur 220Km?

Du hast für einen Corsa echt so viel Kohle hingeblättert? Würde ich nicht machen...

Klar, ein E-Antrieb ist simpel, war der Verbrennungsmotor aber auch mal.

@Mahoy
Wenn ich meine Kosten senke, will ich ja auch nicht gleichzeitig weniger Geld von meinem Auftraggeber, da braucht man nichts zu rechnen.

@BigBoymann 
Effizienz ist ja normalerweise eher als Vergleich gedacht(man steckt 100 Watt rein und bekommt 95Watt raus), war auch etwas unglücklich von mir geschrieben.
Ich meine eher Verbrauchstechnisch.
Wenn in 100 Jahren mal irgendjemand auf ne geniale Idee kommt und den Stromverbrauch von Elektromotoren auf die hälfte senken kann, und es als Generator nicht funktioniert, lachen die sich nen Ast über uns.
Natürlich kann es aich ganz anders kommen und der Kram bewegt sich Entwicklungstechnisch überhaupt nicht.
Man kann es halt nicht wissen, was irgendwann nochmal für schlaue Leute geboren werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieviel Reichweite willst du denn haben, wenn du einem E-Auto richtig zunder gibst, vorallem den Kleinwagen mit so schon nur 220Km?


Also mein Corsa hat eine reale Reichweite von 220-320km je nach Wetter, Fahrprofil und Fahrweise. Mir reicht das, ich fahre normalerweise rd 150km am Tag und wenn ich weitere Strecken fahre muss ich eben mal zwischendrin Schnellladen. Alles kein Beinbruch.

Welcher Kleinwagen ist das denn auf den du dich immer mit den 220km beziehst?



Eckism schrieb:


> Du hast für einen Corsa echt so viel Kohle hingeblättert? Würde ich nicht machen...


Nun, was du machst bleibt dir überlassen. Ich würde auch nicht soviel Geld hinblättern und generell nie einen Neuwagen kaufen. ABer darüber muss ich mir auch keinen Kopf machen, ich beziehe alle 3 Jahre einen Neuen zu unschlagbaren Leasingkonditionen über die Firma.



Eckism schrieb:


> Klar, ein E-Antrieb ist simpel, war der Verbrennungsmotor aber auch mal.


So simpel war ein Verbrenner nie! Nicht mal annährend!



Eckism schrieb:


> Effizienz ist ja normalerweise eher als Vergleich gedacht(man steckt 100 Watt rein und bekommt 95Watt raus), war auch etwas unglücklich von mir geschrieben.
> Ich meine eher Verbrauchstechnisch.
> Wenn in 100 Jahren mal irgendjemand auf ne geniale Idee kommt und den Stromverbrauch von Elektromotoren auf die hälfte senken kann, und es als Generator nicht funktioniert, lachen die sich nen Ast über uns.



Du meinst in 100 Jahren steckt man dann 50W rein und bekommt 95W raus? Das würde es nämlich bedeuten was du da schreibst! Das wären dann wirklich erstaunliche Fortschritte und der Motor würde vermutlich seine Umgebung abkühlen, weil er die fehlende Energiedann ja aus der Umgebung generieren müsste.
Physikalisch wäre das ein ganz heißes Eisen und sicherlich nobelpreisverdächtig!

Der Punkt ist, aktuell kommen bei 100W die man hineinsteckt je nach Betriebspunkt >90W wieder raus. Da ist der Entwicklungsspielraum schon recht eng. Klar, die Kennfelder können breiter werden d.h. der optimale Bereich würde dann größer werden (verwendet man bei E-Motoren auch Muscheldiagramme um das darzustellen? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher), aber Welten tun sich da keine auf.

Was man verbessern kann sind sicherlich die Ladeverluste, die Verbraucher im Auto können optimiert werden, der Rollwiderstand verrinngert, Luftwiderstand verbessert (bringt in der Stadt aber nix und der Trend zum SUV hilft auch nicht),  Gewicht reduziert, Akkutechnik verbessert usw. 

Aber am Motor werden sich keine neue Dimensionen bzgl des Wirkungsgrades ergeben. Der könnte aber evtl noch kleiner und leichter werden (Nidec hat das Ziel Radnabenmotoren zu entwickeln für PKW - die müssten dann erheblich leichter werden). Das heißt nicht, dass da nicht entwickelt werden wird, aber eben nicht um den Wirkungsgrad noch erheblich zu steigern.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Am Ende widerspreche ich dir dann doch. Ein Elektroauto ist plattformbasiert bereits jetzt günstiger als ein Verbrenner. Das einzige Problem ist letzlich, dass Verbrenner derart automatisiert und am Fließband gebaut werden, dass man dadurch massive Kosten einsparen kann.



Die E-Autos laufen über dieselben Fließbänder und 90% der Teile sind gleichteile zum Verbrenner, unterscheiden tut sich im wesentlichern ja nur der Antriebsstrang und da ist der E-Motor + Getriebe günstiger als der Verbrenner + Getriebe und der Akku eben teurer als ein Tank.

Preistreiber ist im wesentlichen der Akku. Der wird billiger ja, aber noch dürfte der Antriebsstrang E trotz allem ein wenig teurer sein als beim Verbrenner.  Bei E-Autos ist natürlich noch der Subventionszuschlag enthalten. Sprich, wenn ich als Autohersteller weiß, dass ich jedem Käufer eine Prämie zahlen muss und es obendrein vom Staat Geld gibt, dann schlage ich die Summe natürlich vorher zu weiten Teilen drauf auf den Preis. Man darf jetzt bitte nicht so naiv sein zu glauben, dass es zu einem mit spitzen Stift kalkulierten Kaufpreis einen echten Rabat vom Hersteller gibt!


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Kosten senke, will ich ja auch nicht gleichzeitig weniger Geld von meinem Auftraggeber, da braucht man nichts zu rechnen.


Du arbeitest allerdings privatwirtschaftlich. Und selbst du könntest gegenüber deinem Auftraggeber leichte Erklärungsnot haben, wenn du ihm etwas _zusätzlich_ in Rechnung stellst, während er gleichzeitig weiß, dass du _weniger_ Kosten hattest. 

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass elektrischer Strom ja bereits besteuert wird. Es wird es aber wohl eher so sein, dass zum "Tanken" genutzter Strom steuerlich _begünstigt_ wird - ebenso wie zahlreiche fossile Kraftstoffe bis heute begünstigt oder sogar direkt subventioniert werden. Der Grund dahinter bleibt derselbe: Mobilität ist wichtig für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft und ohne diese hat ein Staat noch weniger finanziellen Spielraum.


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2021)

@Zappaesk
Der Honda e hat eine Reichweite von 220Km. Bei meinen 2 Wägelchen hab ich auch einfach den Verbrauch verdoppelt um die realen Werte zu haben...das wird bei E-Autos nicht groß anders sein.

Ich schrieb ja, das es irgendwann mal sein kann, das ein Motor mehr leistet bei gleichen Verbrauch, ohne das er als Generator dienen kann...sag niemals nie, wurde mir eingetrichtert. 
Ob das jetzt passiert, ist unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> @Zappaesk
> Der Honda e hat eine Reichweite von 220Km. Bei meinen 2 Wägelchen hab ich auch einfach den Verbrauch verdoppelt um die realen Werte zu haben...das wird bei E-Autos nicht groß anders sein.



Kommt drauf an. Bei mir sind glaub ich 16,8kWh als Verbrauch angegeben und ich liege bei 17,3kWh. Das ist schon in Ordnung. Wer das doppelte braucht hat entweder ein sehr ungünstiges Fahrprofil oder fährt wie der Henker.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja, das es irgendwann mal sein kann, das ein Motor mehr leistet bei gleichen Verbrauch, ohne das er als Generator dienen kann...sag niemals nie, wurde mir eingetrichtert.
> Ob das jetzt passiert, ist unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht nicht unmöglich.


Hast du in Physik immer gefehlt?
Viel mehr wie jetzt geht nicht. Wenn dein Wirkungsgrad schon jenseits der 90% liegt, dann ist da nur eine sehr geringe Verbesserung möglich.

Nur mal zum Vergleich, moderne Diesel liegen um die 40%, Benziner bei ca 35% Wirkungsgrad


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Anteil regenerativer Energie liegt in Deutschland übrigens bereits jetzt bei 46%, und die Erzeuger haben Phasen, in denen sie den erzeugten Strom _einfach nicht loswerden_. Dann stehen Windräder still und Solaranlagen machen _bestenfalls_ Wasser warm. Sprich, es wird sogar noch mehr erzeugt, als derzeit überhaupt abgenommen werden kann. Abnehmer, die nicht nur Direktverbraucher, sondern gleichzeitig auch Speichereinheiten darstellen (wie z.B. E-Autos mit Akku), sind also eher eine Lösung als ein Problem.


Das ist nicht die entsprechende Schlußfolgerung. Nur wenn man im Sommer tagsüber laden würde. Also keine Lösung, da abends oder im Winter dies eben nicht mehr gilt. Und es wird ja wohl eine Lösung für alle Tage gesucht.


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Bei mir sind glaub ich 16,8kWh als Verbrauch angegeben und ich liege bei 17,3kWh. Das ist schon in Ordnung. Wer das doppelte braucht hat entweder ein sehr ungünstiges Fahrprofil oder fährt wie der Henker.
> 
> Hast du in Physik immer gefehlt?
> Viel mehr wie jetzt geht nicht. Wenn dein Wirkungsgrad schon jenseits der 90% liegt, dann ist da nur eine sehr geringe Verbesserung möglich.
> ...


Ich fahre fast nur Autobahn und habe für die Leistung und die garantierte Höchstgeschwindig bezahlt, da nutze ich die auch überall dort, wo ich darf und wo ich kann.

Physik hin oder her...die Erde ist ja schließlich auch keine Scheibe mehr. 
Irgendwann kommt schon noch ein Schlaumeier, der E-Motoren noch besser macht.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Physik hin oder her...die Erde ist ja schließlich auch keine Scheibe mehr.
> Irgendwann kommt schon noch ein Schlaumeier, der E-Motoren noch besser macht.



Na dann erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion, wenn du alternative Fakten heranziehst. 

Physik gilt auch, wenn man sie nicht kapiert...


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich fahre fast nur Autobahn und habe für die Leistung und die garantierte Höchstgeschwindig bezahlt, da nutze ich die auch überall dort, wo ich darf und wo ich kann.
> 
> Physik hin oder her...die Erde ist ja schließlich auch keine Scheibe mehr.
> Irgendwann kommt schon noch ein Schlaumeier, der E-Motoren noch besser macht.


1.) Da hast du mit deinem Benziner aber auch nur noch 200km Reichweite! Bei Vollgas auf der Autobahn hat meiner immer 29,9 angezeigt, es müssen aber mehr gewesen sein, der Zähler ging nur nicht weiter!

2.) Also ein E-Motor wird ganz sicher nicht über 100% Effizienz kommen, gewisse Verbesserungen sind aber noch drin. Was ich mir dagegen schon vorstellen kann, dass ein E-Auto selbst Energie erzeugt und dadurch die Gesamteffizienz über 100% liegen kann. Naheliegend sind hier sicherlich "Peltier" und "Solar" Effekte. Damit könnte man, im gewissen Rahmen sicherlich Strom erzeugen, auch wenn das erzeugen sicherlich der falsche Begriff ist, denn wenn wir das tun, dann haben wir endlich das Perpetuum mobile erfunden. 
Aber b2w, heutige Heizungsanlagen haben auch schon Wirkunsgrade von über 100%.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Aber b2w, heutige Heizungsanlagen haben auch schon Wirkunsgrade von über 100%.


Ganz sicher nicht. Auch da gibt es kein Perpetuum mobile. Weder bei Heizungen, noch bei E-Motoren noch sonst wo.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kostenloser Strom ist dabei nicht im Spiel, meinen PV Strom verkaufe ich lieber teuer und kaufe mir den "normalen" Strom billiger ein.


Wo geht sowas denn bitte?


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht mal etwas globaler denken. Es geht hier um weltweite Entwicklungen. Wenn wir hier anders fahren spielt das kaum eine Rolle. Die meisten Länder können sich diesen Luxus gar nicht leisten.


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Da hast du mit deinem Benziner aber auch nur noch 200km Reichweite! Bei Vollgas auf der Autobahn hat meiner immer 29,9 angezeigt, es müssen aber mehr gewesen sein, der Zähler ging nur nicht weiter!


Nö, etwas über 300km, aber die 65 Liter Sprit sind da relativ schnell drin.
Ich fahre aber größere Strecken nur noch mit dem Diesel, weil mir das anhalten tanken auf den Sack geht...mein Benziner ist nur noch Spaßmobil und für den Notfall, falls beim Audi(Diesel) mal wieder die Lampe des Grauens angeht.


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht. Auch da gibt es kein Perpetuum mobile. Weder bei Heizungen, noch bei E-Motoren noch sonst wo.





> Wird nun der Wirkungsgrad einer Gasheizung mit Brennwerttechnik ermittelt, spielen die Wärmeenergie aus der Verbrennung sowie die Energie des Abgases eine Rolle. In diesem Fall kann der Wirkungsgrad Werte von über 100 Prozent erreichen, da beide Werte addiert werden.


Doch das geht, aber es ist halt ein Rechenexempel, denn streng genommen wird natürlich nicht mehr als 100% erwirtschaftet, sondern es wird im Wesentlichen die Verdunstung von Wasserdampf genutzt um einen Heizwert zu erzielen, der eben über 100% Wirkungsgrad liegt. 

Auf das Auto umgemünzt würde das bedeuten, dass man der Umgebung Energie entziehen müsste um widerum diese dem Motor zur Verfügung zu stellen. Damit würde man dann aber eben einen Wirkungsgrad von über 100% erreichen, da man aus der Batterie 100W reinstecken würde und der Motor aber 110W Leistung abgeben würde. Mir fehlt nur die Phantasie, wo diese Energie herkommen sollte, allerdings wenn ich diese Phantasie hätte, würde ich wohl gerade nicht hier am Rechner sitzen, sondern im Büro von Elon und ihm meine Idee für eine hohe Summe verkaufen .-)


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal etwas globaler denken. Es geht hier um weltweite Entwicklungen. Wenn wir hier anders fahren spielt das kaum eine Rolle. Die meisten Länder können sich diesen Luxus gar nicht leisten.


Stimmt, wir warten einfach wieder bis die anderen das machen und verschenken weitere 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Die deutschen Autobauer hinken jetzt schon gnadenlos hinterher, daher haben wir hier keinerlei Zeit zu verschenken, im Gegenteil, wir müssen durch teure Technologiekäufe Zeit gewinnen.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Doch das geht, aber es ist halt ein Rechenexempel, denn streng genommen wird natürlich nicht mehr als 100% erwirtschaftet, sondern es wird im Wesentlichen die Verdunstung von Wasserdampf genutzt um einen Heizwert zu erzielen, der eben über 100% Wirkungsgrad liegt.
> 
> Auf das Auto umgemünzt würde das bedeuten, dass man der Umgebung Energie entziehen müsste um widerum diese dem Motor zur Verfügung zu stellen. Damit würde man dann aber eben einen Wirkungsgrad von über 100% erreichen, da man aus der Batterie 100W reinstecken würde und der Motor aber 110W Leistung abgeben würde. Mir fehlt nur die Phantasie, wo diese Energie herkommen sollte, allerdings wenn ich diese Phantasie hätte, würde ich wohl gerade nicht hier am Rechner sitzen, sondern im Büro von Elon und ihm meine Idee für eine hohe Summe verkaufen .-)
> 
> Stimmt, wir warten einfach wieder bis die anderen das machen und verschenken weitere 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Die deutschen Autobauer hinken jetzt schon gnadenlos hinterher, daher haben wir hier keinerlei Zeit zu verschenken, im Gegenteil, wir müssen durch teure Technologiekäufe Zeit gewinnen.


Du redest vom Geschäftemachen, ich vom Nutzen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die entsprechende Schlußfolgerung. Nur wenn man im Sommer tagsüber laden würde. Also keine Lösung, da abends oder im Winter dies eben nicht mehr gilt. Und es wird ja wohl eine Lösung für alle Tage gesucht.


Solaranlagen arbeiten auch im Winter, nur eben mit geringerer Leistung. Die Leistung von Windkraftanlagen ist dafür in diesen Monaten um so höher.

Und ja, nachts liefern Solarzellen nicht. Nachts fahren allerdings auch heute die wenigsten Menschen zur Tankstelle, und wenn, dann eher zum Einkaufen von Snacks und Spirituosen.  
Was geschaffen werden muss, ist Ladeinfrastruktur dort, wo Menschen tagsüber ihr Auto abstellen, wenn es nicht zufällig ihr Arbeitsmittel ist. Und wenn dann der Strompreis auch noch niedriger ist, wenn gerade viel produziert wird, kannst du darauf wetten, dass die Leute dann günstig "tanken" - sogar dann, wenn das mit Umständen verbunden ist. Heutzutage fahren Manche extra nach Polen, um zu tanken, kreuzhimmeldonnerwetternocheins.
Und wenn Strom dann noch mit Guthaben einher geht und die Wiedereinspeisung angerechnet bzw. vergütet wird, werden die Leute ihre günstig gefüllte, aber nicht benötigte Kapazität gerne wieder einspeisen. Insbesondere dann, wenn das automatisch geschieht und keinerlei Aufwand macht.

Fossile Brennstoffe werden nicht nur in Fahrzeugen verwendet. Auch die Industrie stellt sukzessive um und hält entsprechend große Speicherkapazitäten bereit. Auch die werden Strom einkaufen, wenn er günstig ist und Überschüsse wiederverkaufen (als wieder einspeisen), wenn sich damit ohne Aufwand ein flotter Taler machen lässt.

Sicherlich braucht es auch etliche Großspeicher und womöglich sogar das eine oder andere herkömmliche (Heiz-) Kraftwerk, um Spitzen abzufedern oder regionalen Engpässen zu begegnen. Das ist dann allerdings eine überschaubare Anwendung fossiler Brennstoffe - ebenso wie jene nach wie vor existierenden Verbrennungsmotoren für Fahrzeuge, die abseits der Infrastruktur unterwegs sein müssen.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal etwas globaler denken. Es geht hier um weltweite Entwicklungen. Wenn wir hier anders fahren spielt das kaum eine Rolle. Die meisten Länder können sich diesen Luxus gar nicht leisten.


Richtig, deswegen Altöl am besten im Wald entsorgen, schließlich spielt das global keine Rolle! 

Wenn wir als ein führendes Industrie- und insbesondere Autoland keine neuen Technologien entwickeln, tuts keiner. 
Bzw der, der es dann tut (vermutlich China) macht dann die Geschäfte damit indem er es anderen und uns verkauft. 

Auch wenn einem die Ökologie am Arsch vorbei geht ist es ökonomisch dringend geboten die zukünftige Technik mit zu entwickeln und vorne mit dran zu bleiben. Die Mär von der hinterherhinkenden deutschen Autoindustrie ist einfach nur falsch. 

E-mobilität ist nicht teurer als das bisherige, sondern schon jetzt zumindest auf gleicher Höhe und in wenigen Jahren billiger. Im Ausland noch mehr, da dort die Strompreise niedriger sind. 




mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wo geht sowas denn bitte?


Wie meinst?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wo geht sowas denn bitte?


Im Kraftwerk.
Unsere Schichtleiter haben nicht mehr, als 8 Pfennig/kWh bezahlt wegen Sonderkonditionen vom Stromerzeuger.
Klasse, wenn das der Arbeitgeber ist.

Und die Stromfresser in Deutschland (Aluminiumproduzenten, Elektrostahlerzeugung, Chemie, ...) bezahlen da sicher noch weniger.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Solaranlagen arbeiten auch im Winter, nur eben mit geringerer Leistung. Die Leistung von Windkraftanlagen ist dafür in diesen Monaten um so höher.
> 
> Und ja, nachts liefern Solarzellen nicht. Nachts fahren allerdings auch heute die wenigsten Menschen zur Tankstelle, und wenn, dann eher zum Einkaufen von Snacks und Spirituosen.
> Was geschaffen werden muss, ist Ladeinfrastruktur dort, wo Menschen tagsüber ihr Auto abstellen, wenn es nicht zufällig ihr Arbeitsmittel ist. Und wenn dann der Strompreis auch noch niedriger ist, wenn gerade viel produziert wird, kannst du darauf wetten, dass die Leute dann günstig "tanken" - sogar dann, wenn das mit Umständen verbunden ist. Heutzutage fahren Manche extra nach Polen, um zu tanken, kreuzhimmeldonnerwetternocheins.
> ...


Wie oft noch?
Was bringt eine Solaranlage die noch 10% bringt?
Kannst du mir erklären, wie verläßlich eine Erzeugungsform ist die mal 100% und mal 10% bringt?
Kannst du mit den fehlenden 90% irgendetwas laden? Woher kommen denn die anderen 90%?
Nein, die bringt nicht der Wind.
Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, daß der Wind proportional ansteigt bei sinkenden Solarleistungen.
Heute hatten wir laut Statistik kaum Solarenergie im Netz. Die Alternativen haben nicht mal 50% gebracht.
WOHER sind deine restlichen 50%?
Welche Industriespeicher sind das denn? Mir sind da keine bekannt?
Heute hat die Land/Wind Fraktion bei weitem mehr gebracht als Offshore. Ich dachte das ist so kontinuierlich?
Es zählt der niedrigste Wert!!! Dieser MUSS auf 100% aufgefüllt werden. Sonst ist das Netz platt.
Außerdem sind wir von privaten Erzeugern abhängig. Wollen die mal nicht mehr fehlt die Energie. Daher müssen verpflichtende Verträge her und die Möglichkeit die Anlagen abzuschalten.
"Und ja, nachts liefern Solarzellen nicht. Nachts fahren allerdings auch heute die wenigsten Menschen zur Tankstelle, und wenn, dann eher zum Einkaufen von Snacks und Spirituosen."
Puh, liegts vielleicht daran, daß man immer und überall tanken kann und dies meist nachts dann nicht nötig ist? Oder daß man nicht 3 Mal so häufig laden muß?
Oder daß man am nächsten Tag gerne mit Heizung fahren möchte und die Ladung reicht dafür nicht mehr?

WIESO reicht mein 350Watt Netzteil nicht wenn 600W gebraucht werden? Ich brauche im Durchschnitt doch nur 300 jeden Tag, dann bleiben doch 365 mal 50Watt übrig die man dann nutzen könnte.
Wirds jetzt vielleicht klarer?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Kraftwerk.
> Unsere Schichtleiter haben nicht mehr, als 8 Pfennig/kWh bezahlt wegen Sonderkonditionen vom Stromerzeuger.
> Klasse, wenn das der Arbeitgeber ist.
> 
> Und die Stromfresser in Deutschland (Aluminiumproduzenten, Elektrostahlerzeugung, Chemie, ...) bezahlen da sicher noch weniger.


Ja, die zahlen etwa 4cent. Sonst wären sie schon pleite. Trotzdem wird immer mehr verlagert. Unseren Stahl stellen wir schon lange nicht mehr komplett selbst her.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wie oft noch?
> Was bringt eine Solaranlage die noch 10% bringt?
> Kannst du mir erklären, wie verläßlich eine Erzeugungsform ist die mal 100% und mal 10% bringt?
> Kannst du mit den fehlenden 90% irgendetwas laden? Woher kommen denn die anderen 90%?


Aus Speichern, die gefüllt werden, wenn überdurchschnittlich produziert wird. Das erkläre ich dir allerdings bereits seit zwei Beiträgen.

Längerfristig über Wasserstoff, der gewonnen wird, wenn die Erzeugung über dem Verbauch liegt und der sauber verfeuert wird, um Versorgungslücken zu schließen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nein, die bringt nicht der Wind.
> Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, daß der Wind proportional ansteigt bei sinkenden Solarleistungen.


Von Proportionalität hat auch niemand etwas geschrieben.
Es gibt übrigens auch kein Naturgesetz, dass irgendwo für schwindende fossile Energieträger proportional neue nachwachsen. Deiner Argumentation zufolge hängen wir also bereits an einem toten Konzept.

Übrigens kommt hierzulande grundsätzlich der größte Anteil aus Windkraftanlagen. Warum du dich so an Solaranlagen festbeißen musst, die in unseren Breiten eher eine Ergänzung sind (Als solche interessant, weil man damit ansonsten gänzlich unbenutzbare Flächen relativ schnell und einfach bestücken kann ...), ist mir ohnehin schleierhaft.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Heute hatten wir laut Statistik kaum Solarenergie im Netz. Die Alternativen haben nicht mal 50% gebracht.
> WOHER sind deine restlichen 50%?


Der jetzige Anteil von 46,6 Prozent regenerativer Stromerzeugung (sowie 15% für Wärme und Kälteerzeugung) wurde erst in den letzten Jahren realisiert, mit steigender Ausbaugeschwindigkeit trotz politischem Schlingerkurs. Nun rate mal, wo wir im selben Zeitraum sind, wenn Politik und Wirtschaft nicht mehr nur halbarschig mitspielen: Bei über 100% Deckung.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Welche Industriespeicher sind das denn? Mir sind da keine bekannt?


Weil die sich noch autark fossil versorgen dürfen. Aus dem Gedächtnis: bis 2040. Die werden aber sicherlich nicht erst am Stichtag mit dem Umbau anfangen. Mit meinen dürftigen Kenntnissen in dem Sektor würde ich schätzen, dass es so ab 2030 Bewegung geben wird. Die Technologien sind zwar an sich erprobt, aber zehn Jahre muss man sich für die Integration schon geben, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln und etwaig auftretende Kinderkrankheiten auszumerzen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Heute hat die Land/Wind Fraktion bei weitem mehr gebracht als Offshore. Ich dachte das ist so kontinuierlich?


Die jährliche Steigerung lang bisher bei etwas über 17%, also mehr als viermal so hoch wie die Gesamtsteigerung bei Windenergie. Erst letztes Jahr wurde das Ausbauziel angehoben, auf 20 Gigawatt in den kommenden zehn Jahren und auf 40 Gigawatt in den kommenden zwanzig Jahren.

Wie schon gesagt, ganz ohne fossile Energieträger wird es in einigen Bereichen nicht gehen, egal wie viel elektrischen Strom wir erzeugen und speichern können. Was allerdings um so mehr ein Grund ist, diese dort einzusparen, wo es möglich ist.
Mineralöl für Fortbewegung ist ein Beispiel für Verschwendung, selbst wenn man ökologische Aspekte einmal ganz außen vor lässt.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus Speichern, die gefüllt werden, wenn überdurchschnittlich produziert wird. Das erkläre ich dir allerdings bereits seit zwei Beiträgen.
> 
> Längerfristig über Wasserstoff, der gewonnen wird, wenn die Erzeugung über dem Verbauch liegt und der sauber verfeuert wird, um Versorgungslücken zu schließen.
> 
> ...


Deswegen habe ich ja schon mal gefragt: Welche Speicher? Mir sind keine bekannt.
Wie kommst du von 45% Deckung auf eine Ganzjahresversorgung? Habe schon oft erklärt, was im Sommer zuviel ist bringt nichts für den Winter. Und das was du meinst ist ein Problem für das Netz. Nämlich eine schwer steuerbare Überproduktion die Kosten verursacht indem wir andere Länder bezahlen, daß sie dies abnehmen. Das wollen die teilweise nicht mehr.
Du fällst immer wieder auf die Gesamterzeugung rein. Die ist ersteinmal uninteressant. Denn im Winter ist die nicht da. 
Wind lag vor 2 Tagen bei 15, Verbrauch bei 55. Zu Coronazeiten.
Unterhalte dich mit Umweltschützern, wenn noch das 3 oder 4 fache dazupacken willst. Der Hauptanteil kam vom Land. Auf See war Flaute. Und gespeichert ist davon nichts. Und wenn überall Flaute ist ist eben Pech.
Gerade die konventionellen müssen die Alternativen laufend puffern. Von denen beziehst du gerade den Hauptstrom. Und Bio ist umstritten, da nicht umweltfreundlich.
Deine Vorstellungen liegen in der Zukunft.
UND, das E-Mobil ist nicht in deiner Rechnung enthalten. Heizen ebenso wenig.
Wir reden gerade nur über den reinen Stromverbrauch zur Zeit. Mit allem müßte man noch ein vielfaches von heute in die Landschaft setzen. Also Millionen Tonnen Beton.
1 Windrad benötigt etwa 6.000 Tonnen Beton. Bei voller Leistung etwa 150 bis 250 Windräder für 1 Kraftwerk. Also 900.000 bis 1.500.000 Tonnen Beton. Zementwerke sollen stärker reglementiert werden, Energie verteuert. Windrad würde also auch teurer. Oder, Zement aus dem Ausland. Die ca Rechnung betrifft nur 1 Kraftwerk bzw Block.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Albatros geh mal zu deinen Eltern und frag Papi was die Ölkrise war und dann komm zurück und rede über Versorgungssicherheit mit den alten Energieträgern.


----------



## kaifo (25. Februar 2021)

Auch wenn Tesla weiter ist, bedeutet es nicht, dass die anderen nicht aufholen können. VW und Co. haben enorme Kundschaft, die werden nicht einfach zur Tesla gehen. Ich hatte auch mal ne Tesla Phase, die hat sich aber wieder gelegt. Vielleicht in 10 Jahre, wenn es bei den besser geht.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2021)

kaifo schrieb:


> Vielleicht in 10 Jahre, wenn es bei den besser geht.


Aktuell würde ich kein Geld drauf setzen, dass es Tesla in der Form in 10 Jahren noch geben wird.

Die sind aktuell immer noch nicht profitabel, machen Verluste mit ihren Autos. Ihr bisheriges Geschäftsmodell war der Zertifikatehandel, der wird dieses Jahr einbrechen, wenn nicht sogar komplett wegbrechen. Solche Aktionen wie der Bitcoin Stunt mögen da kurzfristig helfen, aber darüber kann man ja keinen Konzern dauerhaft finanzieren.
Die Aktie ist massiv überbewertet und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Blase platzt.

Zudem setzt die Konkurrenz Tesla unter Druck. VW hat letztes Jahr offenbar schon mehr E-Autos (ich glaube da sind aber Hybride mit eingerechnet) verkauft als Tesla. Da VW mit dem ID3 erst gegen Mitte des Jahres rauskam und dieses Jahr nachlegt (ID4,...) dürfte es dieses Jahr da nochmal einen Schub geben. Andere Hersteller kommen auch mit ihren neuen E-Fahrzeugen auf den Markt...

Das heißt, der Markt wird interessanter, es kommen mehr Angebote raus und Tesla, der als Autohersteller eigentlich zu klein ist um mit den großen Konzernen mitzuhalten und bisher schon keinen Gewinn macht, wird es sehr schwer haben sich dauerhaft zu etablieren. Ohne Hilfe wirds vermutlich gar nicht gehen, mal sehen ob und wer den kauft.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Kraftwerk.
> Unsere Schichtleiter haben nicht mehr, als 8 Pfennig/kWh bezahlt wegen Sonderkonditionen vom Stromerzeuger.
> Klasse, wenn das der Arbeitgeber ist.


Nur um irgendwelchen Gerüchten vorzugreifen. Ich arbeite nicht in einem Kraftwerk, sondern habe eine PV Anlage auf dem Dach, deren Strom ich für >50ct/kWh verkaufe. Die Anlage ist ~10 Jahre alt und damals gab es eben eine entsprechend hohe Einspeisungsvergütung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nur um irgendwelchen Gerüchten vorzugreifen. Ich arbeite nicht in einem Kraftwerk, sondern habe eine PV Anlage auf dem Dach, deren Strom ich für >50ct/kWh verkaufe. Die Anlage ist ~10 Jahre alt und damals gab es eben eine entsprechend hohe Einspeisungsvergütung.


Danke, darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

kaifo schrieb:


> Auch wenn Tesla weiter ist, bedeutet es nicht, dass die anderen nicht aufholen können. VW und Co. haben enorme Kundschaft, die werden nicht einfach zur Tesla gehen. Ich hatte auch mal ne Tesla Phase, die hat sich aber wieder gelegt. Vielleicht in 10 Jahre, wenn es bei den besser geht.


Tesla ist wie Apple, sie sind Innovationsführer


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tesla ist wie Apple, sie sind Innovationsführer


In gewisser Weise ja und obendrein umgibt beide Unternehmen ein sektenähnlicher kundenkreis.

Aber Apple ist hochprofitabel, während Tesla nicht profitabel ist.


----------



## kaifo (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tesla ist wie Apple, sie sind Innovationsführer


Schon. Aber Apple ist das stabilste und hochwertigste Smartphone überhaupt. Das kann man von Tesla nicht behaupten. Technisch Top (schon viele Problem aber das kann man vernachlässigen), Verarbeitung eher mehhh.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Albatros geh mal zu deinen Eltern und frag Papi was die Ölkrise war und dann komm zurück und rede über Versorgungssicherheit mit den alten Energieträgern.


Lach, diese Krise war nicht mal groß. Und du scheinst nicht zu wissen, daß sie eine innerhalb zig Jahren war.
Leider verstehst du nicht, daß wir diese Krise jährlich haben könnten.
Du kennst dich mit Physik nicht so aus?
Gabs damals gar kein Benzin?
Wieso müssen wir heute an vielen Tagen mit den konventionellen puffern oder Kohlestrom aus Polen importieren?
Hast dich vielleicht nicht viel mit der Thematik beschäftigt.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> deren Strom ich für >50ct/kWh verkaufe.



Hättest du die Anlage auch wenn du nur 10 Cent bekommen würdest?  Viele wollten nru die Kohle abgreifen, sobald das ausläuft ist fertig, dann werden die teilweise sogar abgebaut. Nix mit Energiewende oder so. Kohle is auch hier am Ende das einzige das zählt.

PS: Ich hab meine gebaut und bekomme keine 6 Cent.. aber dennoch kam die aufs Dach


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen wir heute an vielen Tagen mit den konventionellen puffern oder Kohlestrom aus Polen importieren?


Dafür hast du sicherlich Quellen oder?

Das was ich gelesen hab war eher, dass wir aus Frankreich 28 mal mehr als aus Polen bekommen haben. 
Kurz überschlagen sind das 0,08 Prozent aus Polen. 


Aber interessant, dass sich die meisten weiter von einem Rohstoff abhängig machen wollen von dem sich IS, Putin, Saudis und Co finanzieren.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Februar 2021)

Meines Wissen _exportieren_ wir mehr elektrischen Strom nach Polen als umgekehrt.
Frankreich ist das einzige Land, aus dem wir mehr importieren, als wir dorthin exportieren.
Insgesamt umfasst unser Stromexport übrigens mehr als das Dreifache unseres Stromimports. Tendenz steigend. Wie übrigens auch bei der Gesamtmenge des in Deutschlands erzeugten Stroms.
Trotz  - Oder wegen? - des sukzessiven Ausbaus regenerativer und des Rückbaus fossiler Energieerzeuger.

Aber warum sich von Fakten irritieren lassen, wenn man doch eine Überzeugung hat?


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meines Wissen _exportieren_ wir mehr elektrischen Strom nach Polen als umgekehrt.
> Frankreich ist das einzige Land, aus dem wir mehr importieren, als wir dorthin exportieren.
> Insgesamt umfasst unser Stromexport übrigens mehr als das Dreifache unseres Stromimports. Tendenz steigend. Wie übrigens auch bei der Gesamtmenge des in Deutschlands erzeugten Stroms.
> Trotz  - Oder wegen? - des sukzessiven Ausbaus regenerativer und des Rückbaus fossiler Energieerzeuger.
> ...


Ja, dann frage mal wieso.
Genau. Wir MÜSSEN exportieren, weil wir mit einem volatilen System Strom erzeugen das zwar produziert, sich aber proportional zum Verbrauch nicht steuern läßt.
Wir betteln übrigens schon um den Strom loszuwerden, damit die Netze nicht zusammenbrechen.
Ich weiß nicht, weshalb so einfache Dinge nicht verstanden werden.
Nochmal: Der Strom muß in der Sekunde erzeugt werden in der er verbraucht wird.
Wenn du meinst wir sollen es darauf ankommen lassen und weniger  produzieren um auf die Verbrauchslinie zu kommen mußt du auch den Netzzusammenbruch ertragen. Oder mit Kohle und Kernkraft aus dem Ausland puffern.
Deswegen ist im Gespräch im Sommer Solar und evtl Wind abzuschalten wenn es zuviel wird.
Achtung: Im Winter mußt du die fehlende Energie irgendwo beibekommen.
Frage die Umweltschützer was sie zum 10 fachen Ausbau sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Der Strom muß in der Sekunde erzeugt werden in der er verbraucht wird.


Oder halt gespeichert 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oder mit Kohle und Kernkraft aus dem Ausland puffern.


Suprise, die müssen auch bei uns Puffern. Frankreich musste wegen der Hitze im Sommer schon AKWs abschalten.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist im Gespräch im Sommer Solar und evtl Wind abzuschalten wenn es zuviel wird.


Man schaltet das ab, was man am leichtesten abschalten kann.
Hätten wir Gas statt Kohle in den Kraftwerken würde das anders aussehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hättest du die Anlage auch wenn du nur 10 Cent bekommen würdest?  Viele wollten nru die Kohle abgreifen, sobald das ausläuft ist fertig, dann werden die teilweise sogar abgebaut. Nix mit Energiewende oder so. Kohle is auch hier am Ende das einzige das zählt.
> 
> PS: Ich hab meine gebaut und bekomme keine 6 Cent.. aber dennoch kam die aufs Dach


Wenn ich so wenig bekommen würde, dann hätte ich das Ding dennoch auf dem Dach, würde aber meinen Strom selbst verbrauchen und damit dann eben die ~30ct sparen, die mich die kWh normal kostet. Wenn du den für 6ct verkaufst, statt selbst zu verbrauchen ist das dein Problem.

Witzig ist allerdings, dass für dich offenbar ökologische Anstrengungen nur dann zählen, wenn kein Geld damit verdient wird... 

Das jemand seine funktionierende PV Anlage abbaut halte ich allerdings für ein Gerücht. Wenn solche Anlagen abgebaut werden, dann sicherlich aus anderen Gründen, nicht weil die Förderung ausläuft. Immerhin ist nach Förderende die Anlage abgeschrieben und produziert Strom für lau.


----------



## BigBoymann (26. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ja, dann frage mal wieso.
> Genau. Wir MÜSSEN exportieren, weil wir mit einem volatilen System Strom erzeugen das zwar produziert, sich aber proportional zum Verbrauch nicht steuern läßt.
> Wir betteln übrigens schon um den Strom loszuwerden, damit die Netze nicht zusammenbrechen.
> Ich weiß nicht, weshalb so einfache Dinge nicht verstanden werden.
> ...


So pass mal auf, du scheinst ja für gute Argumente und Sichtweisen keinerlei Gespür zu haben und bist der festen Ansicht, dass du oben auf einem Thron sitzt und deine Meinung die einzige richtige ist. Das ist falsch! Lächerlich! und beschämend. 

Es haben dir jetzt an verschiedene Personen versucht klar zu machen, dass mit deiner Sichtweise der Status Quo sich nicht ändern wird, dass es aber einer Änderung dieser Sichtweise bedarf. Nur scheinbar bis du nicht gewillt, diese Aussagen auch nur einen Meter weit zu transportieren, denn erst sind Veränderungen doof und dann ist der Status Quo doof. Was willst du uns sagen? Das du schwere Depressionen hast und alles doof ist?

Mit der Möglichkeit der Elektroautos würden wir in Deutschland eine riesige Menge an Strom speichern und puffern können, man stelle sich nur vor, dass wir die ca. 47 Millionen PKW (zzgl. Nutzfahrzeuge) in einem gesunden Maß auf Elektro umgestellt haben. Dann haben wir vieleicht noch 40 Millionen PKW, jeder dieser PKW hat einen Speicher von rund 50kWh, damit würden in Deutschland 2.000 Millionen kwH Speicherkapazität rumgurken. Was schätzt du, wieviel Strom müssten wir dann noch dazu kaufen? Mit meinen mathematischen Kenntnissen komme ich da auf so ca. 0! Mit meinem PKW, so er denn bidirektionales Laden unterstützen würde, würde ich mit einem vollen Akku mehr als eine Woche meinen eigenen Strombedarf decken können, so lange würde es aber niemals keinen Wind, keine Sonne und auch sonstige regenerative Energien geben. 

Das dies aktuell noch Zukunftsmusik ist, liegt doch nur an solchen verblendeten und uneinsichtigen Menschen wie dir, du könntest ja auch Politiker sein. Mit jeder Änderung habt ihr ein Problem, könnte doch passieren, dass man euch den Lolli wegnimmt. Es muss eine Änderung her und das ständige gezetere und Gejammere der Oberen kann man nicht mehr akzeptieren. Heute Morgen noch gehört, dass BMW wieder einmal gejammert hat, dass sie es in 4 Jahren nicht schaffen die Autos zu bauen, die die EU haben will. Ja warum denn nicht? Weil dort solche Leute wie du sitzen, die vor 10 Jahren über Firmen wie Tesla gelacht haben, heute wären sie froh, man hätte es nicht getan. Denn dann wären sie jetzt wahrscheinlich Marktführer und unbesiegbar, da sie zum einen Autos bauen können und zum anderen Elektroautos hätten und damit wäre dann wieder Tesla ein leichtes Opfer, die nunmal derzeit keine wirkliche Kernkompetenz im Autobau haben, sondern in den Bereichen in denen Elektro und Software ins Spiel kommt. Für den deutschen Autobau, kann ich eigentlich nur hoffen, dass man sich in den Chefetagen schnell mit Musk an einen Tisch setzt und JointVentures bildet, Robotertechnik gegen Elektrotechnik! Dann, und nur dann hat die deutsche Automobilindustrie eine Zukunft!
Fakt ist, in 4 Jahren greifen neue nochmals stark verschärfte EU Abgasnormen, die quasi alles das, was deutsche Autobauer ausmacht, große, schwere Limosinen mit dickem Motor verbieten!


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hättest du die Anlage auch wenn du nur 10 Cent bekommen würdest?  Viele wollten nru die Kohle abgreifen, sobald das ausläuft ist fertig, dann werden die teilweise sogar abgebaut. Nix mit Energiewende oder so. Kohle is auch hier am Ende das einzige das zählt.
> 
> PS: Ich hab meine gebaut und bekomme keine 6 Cent.. aber dennoch kam die aufs Dach


Lag das aber nicht daran dass man früher den Strom nicht selbst nutzen sondern abgeben musste? Das ist ja heute anders, soviel wie ich weiß.

MfG


BigBoymann schrieb:


> So pass mal auf, du scheinst ja für gute Argumente und Sichtweisen keinerlei Gespür zu haben und bist der festen Ansicht, dass du oben auf einem Thron sitzt und deine Meinung die einzige richtige ist. Das ist falsch! Lächerlich! und beschämend.
> 
> Es haben dir jetzt an verschiedene Personen versucht klar zu machen, dass mit deiner Sichtweise der Status Quo sich nicht ändern wird, dass es aber einer Änderung dieser Sichtweise bedarf. Nur scheinbar bis du nicht gewillt, diese Aussagen auch nur einen Meter weit zu transportieren, denn erst sind Veränderungen doof und dann ist der Status Quo doof. Was willst du uns sagen? Das du schwere Depressionen hast und alles doof ist?
> 
> ...


Dein Vergleich mit dem Elektroauto trinkt immer noch, du kannst nicht 40.000.000 PKWs einfach mal eben umstellen da die meisten Leute zu Miete wohnen und überhaupt keine Möglichkeit haben abends bzw nachts ihre Autos aufzuladen oder willst du jetzt auf jeden Parkplatz eine Ladesäule hinmachen wie würde das wohl im Straßenbild aussehen, das wird nie und nimmer so kommen!

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2021)

Das wird sich nicht so kommen. Die einzig wahre Lösung wäre mMn induktives laden beim fahren.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich mit dem Elektroauto trinkt immer noch, du kannst nicht 40.000.000 PKWs einfach mal eben umstellen da die meisten Leute zu Miete wohnen und überhaupt keine Möglichkeit haben abends bzw nachts ihre Autos aufzuladen oder willst du jetzt auf jeden Parkplatz eine Ladesäule hinmachen wie würde das wohl im Straßenbild aussehen, das wird nie und nimmer so kommen!


Der Aussage liegt offenbar die Annahme zugrunde, dass die 40Mio PKWs quasi über Nacht zwanghaft auf E-Autos umgestellt werden. In Realität wird das ( wenn es denn so kommt), vermutlich 20 Jahre dauern. In dieser Zeit muss das Netz an Lademöglichkeiten kontinuierlich mitwachsen und ehrlich gesagt, das ist mehr als genug Zeit dafür. 

Für alle Mieter, die zumindest einen eigenen Stellplatz, Tiefgarage verfügen ist ja jetzt schon die Einrichtung einer Lademöglichkeit erheblich erleichtert worden. 

Die Automobilindustrie hat zudem höchstes Interesse daran, dass die Lademöglichkeiten weiter ausgebaut werden, schließlich sind sie zur Erreichung der CO2 Ziele dazu gezwungen solche Autos (oder eben vergleichbare Lösungen, die sich mMn allerdings nicht ernsthaft am Horizont abzeichnen) zu verkaufen. Also werden die auch Geld investieren um dieses Thema zu lösen. 

Ich finde es schlimm, dass viele Leute immer nur alle Risiken sehen und nicht die Chancen, die sich aus Veränderungen ergeben. Manche Menschen sind eben Teil des Problems, andere Teil der Lösung.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2021)

Ja und andere wiederum finden es schlimm, dass manche Menschen nur durch rosa Gläser gucken und sich keine Sekunde um die Sorgen und Probleme anderer scheren. 

Ich hab mal in Münster gewohnt. 48 Wohnungen in dem Haus, drei Parkplätze. Die Straße runter gab's noch zwanzig solcher Häuser, mit ebensowenig Parkplätzen. Da fuhr man notfalls eine Stunde lang immer wieder um den Block und durch die Gassen, bis man mal einen Parkplatz gefunden hat. 
Wie löst du das Problem? Vor allem kostengünstig. Denn die Leute die solche Wohnungen nutzen, fahren abgetragen, alte Kisten, möglichst günstig. Da kann man keinen e-tron oder der gleichen voraussetzen. Maximal wenige tausend Euro Anschaffungskosten, einstelliger Bereich. Also deutlich unter 10.000.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Genau. Wir MÜSSEN exportieren, weil wir mit einem volatilen System Strom erzeugen das zwar produziert, sich aber proportional zum Verbrauch nicht steuern läßt.


Wie müssen gar nichts. Wir könnten mit dem Strom auch irgendwelchen Firlefanz treiben, um ihn loszuwerden. Energie ist jedoch ein Handelsware, die wir für gutes Geld verkaufen. Und einen Teil dieser Einnahmen verwenden wir, um Strom dann einzukaufen, wenn wir ihn brauchen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wir betteln übrigens schon um den Strom loszuwerden, damit die Netze nicht zusammenbrechen.


Unsinn, siehe oben. Warum sollte uns irgend ein Nachbarland Strom abkaufen, den es gar nicht braucht? Wir müssen nicht "betteln". Die Käufer unseres Stroms kommen ebenso auf uns zu, wie wir auf sie zugehen müssen, wenn wir etwas haben wollen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, weshalb so einfache Dinge nicht verstanden werden.


Keine Sorge, jeder versteht, was du sagen willst. Nur sind Verständnis und Einverständnis zwei paar Schuhe.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Der Strom muß in der Sekunde erzeugt werden in der er verbraucht wird.


Sagt wer?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst wir sollen es darauf ankommen lassen und weniger  produzieren um auf die Verbrauchslinie zu kommen mußt du auch den Netzzusammenbruch ertragen. Oder mit Kohle und Kernkraft aus dem Ausland puffern.


Das meine ich zwar nirgends, aber nachts ist es ja auch kälter als draußen.

Noch einmal: Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg, allein mit erneuerbarer Energie (weiterhin) _Überschüsse_ zu produzieren.
Und mit Überschüssen _sauberer_ Energie kann man eine ganze Menge anstellen. Man kann sie verkaufen, man kann sie jedoch auch - ohne sich Sorgen über den Verlustgrad machen zu müssen - in besser speicherbare und in  vielen Bereichen flexibler einsetzbare _und immer noch saubere_ Energieträger (wie z.B. Wasserstoff) umwandeln. Und das komplett unabhängig von fossilen (oder radioaktiven) Energieträgern, die neben ihrer Endlichkeit obendrein den Nachteil haben, sich größtenteils außerhalb unserer Einflusssphäre zu befinden.

Überall, wo du Gas verfeuern kannst, kannst du auch Wasserstoff verfeuern. Und wir stellen schon seit Jahrzehnten auf Gasfeuerung um - das begann schon zu einer Zeit, da haben die Leute beim Begriff "regenerativer Energie" ebenso ratlos geschaut wie der Och's vorm Tor.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist im Gespräch im Sommer Solar und evtl Wind abzuschalten wenn es zuviel wird.


Das ist nicht im Gespräch, das wird seit eh und je so gehandhabt. Ebenso, wie auch herkömmliche Kraftwerke heruntergefahren werden, wenn mehr Strom erzeugt wird, als sich speichern oder verkaufen lässt. Aus den gleichen Gründen, warum beispielsweise auch die Ölproduktion dann und wann operativ gesenkt wird.
Warum möchtest du aus einem absolut normalen energie- und marktwirtschaftlichen Vorgehen krampfhaft ein Katastrophenszenario basteln?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Achtung: Im Winter mußt du die fehlende Energie irgendwo beibekommen.
> Frage die Umweltschützer was sie zum 10 fachen Ausbau sagen.


Soll ich die "Umweltschützer" fragen, die neben zwei von hundert Windrädern alle paar Jubeljahre mal einen toten Vogel finden und komischerweise Verbindungen zu einem gewissen pseudowissenschaftlichen Institut haben, hinter dem wiederum Vertreter der Kohle- und Mineralöllobby stehen?

Oder jene "Umweltschützer", denen Windräder zu laut sind, weshalb sie lieber weiterhin tuckernde Verbrenner auf allen Straßen haben möchten?

Oder jene "Umweltschützer", bei denen sich der Strom am besten von ganz allein in der Wand hinter der Steckdose vermehren soll, weil ja irgendwie _jede_ Form von Stromerzeugung böse ist, aber diese Ansicht trotzdem ganz gerne über ihre Laptops aus beleuchteten und idealerweise sogar klimatisierten Räumen verbreiten?

Ist aber auch egal, ich habe mir irgendwann angewöhnt, allenfalls rhetorische Fragen an Leute zu richten, die  offenkundig ahnungsloser und/oder verpeilter sind als sich selbst.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Technisch gesehen stimmt das sogar, solange kein Speicher existiert


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Aussage liegt offenbar die Annahme zugrunde, dass die 40Mio PKWs quasi über Nacht zwanghaft auf E-Autos umgestellt werden. In Realität wird das ( wenn es denn so kommt), vermutlich 20 Jahre dauern. In dieser Zeit muss das Netz an Lademöglichkeiten kontinuierlich mitwachsen und ehrlich gesagt, das ist mehr als genug Zeit dafür.
> 
> Für alle Mieter, die zumindest einen eigenen Stellplatz, Tiefgarage verfügen ist ja jetzt schon die Einrichtung einer Lademöglichkeit erheblich erleichtert worden.
> 
> ...


Nein, liegt dem überhaupt nicht zugrunde, das ist natürlich selbstverständlich dass das entsprechend länger dauert. Dennoch ist es fern jeder Realität, jedem KFZ einen Ladeplatz zur Verfügung zu stellen und deswegen ist dieses Konzept eben keine gute Lösung. Der Knackpunkt ist die Dauer des Aufladens bzw Tankens und die Reichweite und diese zwei wichtigen Faktoren sind bis jetzt konzeptionell noch nicht gelöst worden, deswegen ich nicht empfehlen kann jetzt schon auf Elektrowagen zurückzugreifen es sei denn man nutzt diese explizit nur für den Kurzstreckenbetrieb .

MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (26. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich mit dem Elektroauto trinkt immer noch, du kannst nicht 40.000.000 PKWs einfach mal eben umstellen da die meisten Leute zu Miete wohnen und überhaupt keine Möglichkeit haben abends bzw nachts ihre Autos aufzuladen oder willst du jetzt auf jeden Parkplatz eine Ladesäule hinmachen wie würde das wohl im Straßenbild aussehen, das wird nie und nimmer so kommen!
> 
> MfG


Ich weiß gar nicht woher immer wieder diese Annahme kommt, dass irgendwer hier behauptet, dass alles sofort und über Nacht passieren muss? Das dies ein Prozess ist, sollte jedem der seinen Verstand benutzt völlig klar sein. Genauso habe ich es auch hier gemeint. 

Aber es geht ja noch alles einen Schritt weiter. Bereits in 3 bis 4 Jahren werden die aktuellen E-Autos aus dem Leasing auslaufen, dann wird ein riesiger Schwung guter gebrauchter E-PKWs auf den Markt kommen, dadurch werden wir in meinen Augen zwei Phänomene besitzen. Zum einen wird es für sehr erschwingliche Preise die Möglichkeit der E-Mobilität geben, zum anderen werden sicher tausende Akkupakete in diesem Zug ausgetauscht und wir werden hunderttausende von Zellen haben, die für einen PKW nicht mehr nutzbar sind, weil deren Kapazität nicht mehr im Einklang mit deren Gewicht stehen wird. Aber, diese Akkus werden sicherlich zu gut sein um verschottet zu werden und daher werden diese in mobilen oder stationären Speichern verwendet werden um eben genau das Problem der Speicherung "abzufedern". Das wird alles natürlich auch nicht von heute auf Morgen gehen, aber es wird ein Anfang sein. 

Das andere Problem, @Cleriker  ist aber doch auch ein Pseudoproblem. Ds gibt es doch jetzt schon! Münster ist eine Stadt die nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, dass du ein Auto hast. Wie oft bin ich da früher um den Block gefahren um einen Parkplatz zu bekommen! Das hat mit dem E-Auto rein gar nichts zu tun, viel eher mit der Architektur der ganzen Stadt. Aber wenn man nur lange genug sucht, wird man immer einen Grund finden, warum etwas nicht geht. Ich persönlich finde es viel angenehmer nach einer Lösung zu suchen. Münster ist für mich prädestiniert, CarSharing zu betreiben, denn auch in Münster (oder gerade dort) wird dein Auto wohl rund 23 Stunden am Tag irgendwo dumm rumstehen. Mittels CarSharing könnte man die Anzahl der Autos sicherlich signifikant reduzieren, was dann widerum die Parkmöglichkeiten extrem verbessern würde. 

Wir stehen hier vor einem mittelfristigen großen Projekt, dass ist glaube ich allen hier klar. Aber wir können uns hier nicht hinsetzen und nach Problemen suchen um NEIN zu sagen. Das hat die Industrie jetzt 10 Jahre lang gemacht und die Folgen werden wir letztlich alle wieder zu spüren bekommen. Dann wird nämlich die Autoindustrie vom Staat subevntioniert wie einst der Kohlebergbau. Wir laufen von einer Katastrophe in die nächste und das schlimme ist, wir haben es alle kommen sehen und sind einfach blind gegen die Wand gelaufen. Wir müssen jetzt, Alternativen und Lösungen suchen und können nur hoffen, dass es für Teile unserer Industrie nicht schon zu spät ist.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2021)

Niemand und auch ich nicht habe geschrieben dass es heute oder über Nacht passieren muss, von daher kannst du die Ausführungen dahingehend sparen.  
MfG


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2021)

Die Reichweite wird mit der Zeit sicherlich steigen, wenn die Hersteller dann nicht den gleichen Quatsch wie mit Verbrennern machen und den Akku kleiner machen. 
Die Tanks schrumpfen ja auch immer mehr, damals hatte ein Peugot 106 ein 45 Litertank heute hat ein Oktavia 40 Liter...oder das ist schon ne Reichweitenangewöhnungphase für E-Autos, keine Ahnung.


----------



## BigBoymann (26. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> du kannst nicht 40.000.000 PKWs einfach mal eben umstellen


dann habe ich den Passus wohl falsch verstanden, sorry!


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das wird sich nicht so kommen. Die einzig wahre Lösung wäre mMn induktives laden beim fahren.


Und alle mit Herzschrittmacher dürfen nur noch an Ampeln und Zebrastreifen die Straße queren


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen stimmt das sogar, solange kein Speicher existiert


Die Technologien sind seit Jahren vorhanden. Allein beim Ausbau beißt sich die Maus in den Schwanz: So lange es noch herkömmliche Kraftwerke gibt, herrscht wenig Leidensdruck, im erforderlichen Umfang Speicheranlagen zu bauen.

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass dann auch wieder die Kasper aus der Versenkung auftauchen, die keine Stromspeicher in der näheren Umgebung haben wollen. Ebenso wenig wie Stromerzeuger, Stromtrassen etc. ... Der Strom soll gefälligst einfach aus der Wand kommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, liegt dem überhaupt nicht zugrunde, das ist natürlich selbstverständlich dass das entsprechend länger dauert. Dennoch ist es fern jeder Realität, jedem KFZ einen Ladeplatz zur Verfügung zu stellen und deswegen ist dieses Konzept eben keine gute Lösung. Der Knackpunkt ist die Dauer des Aufladens bzw Tankens und die Reichweite und diese zwei wichtigen Faktoren sind bis jetzt konzeptionell noch nicht gelöst worden, deswegen ich nicht empfehlen kann jetzt schon auf Elektrowagen zurückzugreifen es sei denn man nutzt diese explizit nur für den Kurzstreckenbetrieb .
> 
> MfG


Woher kommt denn die unsinnige Annahme jedes Auto bräuchte einen Ladeplatz? Es braucht ja auch nicht jedes Auto eine eigene Tankstelle.

Es reicht, wenn es genug Ladesäulen gibt um jedem zu ermöglichen regelmäßig eine aufzusuchen. 

Auch sehe ich nicht warum die Dauer des Aufladen immer wieder als Problem herangezogen wird. Die meisten Leute laden jetzt und zukünftig so wie sich ergibt an Wechselstrom. Dauert, ist aber egal, weil das Auto eh da steht. 
Wenn das nicht geht oder man Langstrecke fährt, nimmt man Gleichstrom und läd innerhalb einer Kaffeepause o. ä. wieder voll. 

Ersteres geht jetzt schon für sehr viele Leute und wird durch den Ausbau des Ladenetzes zukünftig noch einfacher. 
Letzteres geht jetzt auch schon und wird zukünftig durch erhöhte Schnellladeleistungen auch schneller gehen. 

Das Reichweitenthema ist eigentlich auch keins. Wenn man auf max Reichweite aus ist, muss man eben ein Auto wählen das z. B. 400+ km bietet - 800km+ am Stück schaffen schließlich auch nicht alle Verbrenner. Dann muss man halt alle 3 bis 5h mal ne Pause machen. Tut der Verkehrssicherheit gut und ist, wenn man seine Zeitplanung im Griff hat auch kein Beinbruch.

Eines ist klar, der Umstieg auf E-Mobilität wird vieles verändern (entspannter Fahren, bessere Luft in Städten, weniger Lärm,...) und auch ein Umdenken benötigen, nicht zuletzt beim Laden statt Tanken.

Man kann sich aufgeschlossen darauf einlassen und feststellen, dass es für sehr viele Leute (unter Umständen sogar für einen selbst) schon jetzt funktioniert oder stur auf mitunter haltlosen Argumenten bestehen. Nur eines kann man nicht, man kann es nicht aufhalten.


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Tanks schrumpfen ja auch immer mehr, damals hatte ein Peugot 106 ein 45 Litertank heute hat ein Oktavia 40 Liter...


Das wäre mir neu. Da kannst Du beim Octavia (selbst in der Brot und Butter Version) noch knapp 11l drauf packen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu. Da kannst Du beim Octavia (selbst in der Brot und Butter Version) noch knapp 11l drauf packen:


Ein Bekannter hat gesagt, er bekommt nur 40 Liter Diesel rein. Fand ich ja auch schon merkwürdig...ich fahre ja nichtmal los, wenn ich unter 60 Litern drin hab.


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2021)

Kann bei den normalen Dieseln evtl. anders sein. Aber würde mich wundern. In die 4x4 Diesel passen IMHO sogar 55l rein.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2021)

Selbst der Fabia Kombi meiner Frau hat (allerdings als Benziner) 45 Liter Tankvolumen. Schwer vorstellbar, dass ein größeres und schwereres Fahrzeug, dass ja als Diesel auch eine höhere Reichweite haben soll, da quasi (und obendrein grundlos) kastriert wird.

Ich halte jede Wette, das der Octavia ebenfalls mindestens 45 Liter Diesel fasst. Das würde zu Skodas Konzept passen, das Grundgerüst durch sämtliche Modellreihen hindurch möglichst zu vereinheitlichen.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht woher immer wieder diese Annahme kommt, dass irgendwer hier behauptet, dass alles sofort und über Nacht passieren muss? Das dies ein Prozess ist, sollte jedem der seinen Verstand benutzt völlig klar sein. Genauso habe ich es auch hier gemeint.
> 
> Aber es geht ja noch alles einen Schritt weiter. Bereits in 3 bis 4 Jahren werden die aktuellen E-Autos aus dem Leasing auslaufen, dann wird ein riesiger Schwung guter gebrauchter E-PKWs auf den Markt kommen, dadurch werden wir in meinen Augen zwei Phänomene besitzen. Zum einen wird es für sehr erschwingliche Preise die Möglichkeit der E-Mobilität geben, zum anderen werden sicher tausende Akkupakete in diesem Zug ausgetauscht und wir werden hunderttausende von Zellen haben, die für einen PKW nicht mehr nutzbar sind, weil deren Kapazität nicht mehr im Einklang mit deren Gewicht stehen wird. Aber, diese Akkus werden sicherlich zu gut sein um verschottet zu werden und daher werden diese in mobilen oder stationären Speichern verwendet werden um eben genau das Problem der Speicherung "abzufedern". Das wird alles natürlich auch nicht von heute auf Morgen gehen, aber es wird ein Anfang sein.
> 
> ...


Na, nun werd mal nicht unfair. Ich hab das Problem extra so geschildert, dass klar ersichtlich ist, dass es schon existiert. Mir gehts dabei aber um die Parksituation und nicht die Antriebe an sich. Wenn da so wenige Möglichkeiten sind und man gefühlt nicht zweimal am gleichen Ort parken kann und dann auch noch alles irre eng ist und nicht mal just gerade eben aufgerissen werden kann, wie will man das auf Ladesäulen an jedem! Platz ausbauen? Das klappt auf Seiten der Infrastruktur nur unter heftigem Aufwand und auf sehr lange Sicht. Das war's was ich aufzeigen wollte und das hat nichts mit vorschieben zu tun, sondern mit jetzt akuten Problemen. Wer soll das zahlen? Die Studenten die sich teilweise so schon kaum ihren WG-Platz leisten können? Die Vermieter die bei Straßenbauarbeiten Angst um ihre alten Fassaden haben? Allein die klagen damals wegen den Kanalisationsarbeiten haben sich bis zu zwölf Jahre hingezogen. Was denkst du was es für eine Studentenstadt bedeutet wenn nicht klar ist welche Kosten auf sie zukommen? Das ist kein Vorwand, sondern greifbar und gehört vorher vollständig geklärt.


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kann bei den normalen Dieseln evtl. anders sein. Aber würde mich wundern. In die 4x4 Diesel passen IMHO sogar 55l rein.


Ich hab ja keinen Octavia, deshalb muss ich da manchen Sachen glauben. 
Extra gucken tu ich da nun auch nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2021)

Laut Datenblättern sind es übrigens tatsächlich 45 Liter.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die unsinnige Annahme jedes Auto bräuchte einen Ladeplatz? Es braucht ja auch nicht jedes Auto eine eigene Tankstelle.
> 
> Es reicht, wenn es genug Ladesäulen gibt um jedem zu ermöglichen regelmäßig eine aufzusuchen.
> 
> ...


Schön erstmal alle anderen angehen, aber davon sprechen andere seien stur. Nicht schlecht her Specht! Schäm dich!

Gerade während ich den anderen post abgeschickt habe, hat sich mein Schwager bei mir gemeldet. Der wohnt weit hoch in Schweden. 
Eigentlich wollte er fliegen, aber sein Flug fällt aus. Morgen Mittag hat er aber einen Termin in Düsseldorf. Der hat den ganzen Tag gearbeitet und ist kaputt und muss nun noch ins Auto steigen und stundenlang durch d IT e Nacht nach Deutschland fahren. Ich fahre ihm entgegen und hole ihn oben ab. Dann fahre ich ihn nach Düsseldorf und selbst weiter nach Saarbrücken. Dort treffe ich einen bekannten, esse was und fahre dann wieder nach Düsseldorf, ihn einsacken und zusammen nach Osnabrück. 

Das ist spontan, hat kaum mögliche Alternativen und quasi keine Vorlaufzeit. Jetzt sag mir mal wie das mit nem Elektrofahrzeug auch nur annähernd so schnell und komfortabel klappen sollte. Ehrlich, ich bin neugierig darauf zu erfahren was ich übersehen habe.


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Laut Datenblättern sind es übrigens tatsächlich 45 Liter.


Kommt halt darauf an, welchen Du Dir anguckst: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.skoda-media.de/model/104/2652?fz=104&skoda=OCTAVIA


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Laut Datenblättern sind es übrigens tatsächlich 45 Liter.


Ist auch nicht besser. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an, welchen Du Dir anguckst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den 4x4 wollter er nicht, der hat ja paar Euro mehr gekostet.

Aber knapp 57 Liter sind trotzdem nur naja. Verstehe ich eh nicht, warum die verschiedene Tanks einbauen, wenn man die Entwicklung mitberechnet spart man durch einen kleineren Tank eigentlich nix.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir mal wie das mit nem Elektrofahrzeug auch nur annähernd so schnell und komfortabel klappen sollte. Ehrlich, ich bin neugierig darauf zu erfahren was ich übersehen habe.


Guck dir mal die Reichweite von nem Tesla Model S an, dann die Ladezeit und beantworte dir die Frage selbst.


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Schön erstmal alle anderen angehen, aber davon sprechen andere seien stur. Nicht schlecht her Specht! Schäm dich!
> 
> Gerade während ich den anderen post abgeschickt habe, hat sich mein Schwager bei mir gemeldet. Der wohnt weit hoch in Schweden.
> Eigentlich wollte er fliegen, aber sein Flug fällt aus. Morgen Mittag hat er aber einen Termin in Düsseldorf. Der hat den ganzen Tag gearbeitet und ist kaputt und muss nun noch ins Auto steigen und stundenlang durch d IT e Nacht nach Deutschland fahren. Ich fahre ihm entgegen und hole ihn oben ab. Dann fahre ich ihn nach Düsseldorf und selbst weiter nach Saarbrücken. Dort treffe ich einen bekannten, esse was und fahre dann wieder nach Düsseldorf, ihn einsacken und zusammen nach Osnabrück.
> ...


Das klingt natürlich nach einem absolut realistischen Szenario, wie es jedem von uns zig mal pro Jahr schon passiert ist. Der nicht aufschiebbarer Termin Schweden > Deutschland auf nem Samstag, Fahrt durch quer Europa nach nem langen Arbeitstag, der Schwager holt einen ab und geht lässig essen mit dem berühmten Kumpel in Corona-Zeiten und dann gehts nach Osnabrück. Seems legit!


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das klingt natürlich nach einem absolut realistischen Szenario, wie es jedem von uns zig mal pro Jahr schon passiert ist. Der nicht aufschiebbarer Termin Schweden > Deutschland auf nem Samstag, Fahrt durch quer Europa nach nem langen Arbeitstag, der Schwager holt einen ab und geht lässig essen mit dem berühmten Kumpel in Corona-Zeiten und dann gehts nach Osnabrück. Seems legit!


Etwa genauso realistisch wie das jeder Autofahrer in der Stadt ein Elektrofahrzeug haben könnte, wenn es nicht mal für jedes Elektrofahrzeug eine Ladesäule gibt, wo man dann entsprechend über Nacht aufladen könnte. 

MfG


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die unsinnige Annahme jedes Auto bräuchte einen Ladeplatz? Es braucht ja auch nicht jedes Auto eine eigene Tankstelle.
> 
> Es reicht, wenn es genug Ladesäulen gibt um jedem zu ermöglichen regelmäßig eine aufzusuchen.
> 
> ...


Wenn du Wechselstrom laden willst verlängert sich die Ladezeit. Drehstrom ist wohl die Technik die gebraucht wird.
Leider brauchen viele Dörfer und auch Städte neu Leitungen, weil es einfach nicht vorgesehen ist, daß so viele zusätzliche Leistung ziehen.
Man stelle sich vor: Urlaub, 20% des Ortes laden gleichzeitig mit dem immer wieder genannten Schnelllader. Können auch mehr % sein.
Der übliche Verbrauch dazu. Das geht nicht so einfach. Auch wenn in einer Straße 50 mal geladen wird. Die Ströme sind extrem, die kann man nicht einfach an jeden Laternenpfahl dazuklemmen.
Es darf also nicht jeder zu jeder Zeit laden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn du Wechselstrom laden willst verlängert sich die Ladezeit. Drehstrom ist wohl die Technik die gebraucht wird.


Drehstrom ist auch Wechselstrom...


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Leider brauchen viele Dörfer und auch Städte neu Leitungen, weil es einfach nicht vorgesehen ist, daß so viele zusätzliche Leistung ziehen.


Nun sie haben aber auch mehr lokale Stromerzeugung...


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Drehstrom ist auch Wechselstrom...
> 
> Nun sie haben aber auch mehr lokale Stromerzeugung...


Lokale Stromerzeugung? Die ist nachts meist bei Null, oder?
Wenn du 3 Phasenwechselstrom meinst? Es gibt immer noch viele Häuser die das nicht haben. Oder vielleicht als Zugangsleitung, aber nicht im Kasten. Also entsprechende verlegung. Nur wohin? Auf die Straße übern Gehweg?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die ist nachts meist bei Null, oder?


Nein, grade Dörfer haben nicht nur Solarstrom. Lokale einzelne Windräder können zig Haushalte versorgen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn du 3 Phasenwechselstrom meinst?


Es ging mir darum, dass du unscharfe Begriffe verwendest.
Du hast Wechselstrom gegen Starkstrom gestellt, aber Starkstrom kann auch Wechselstrom sein.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2021)

Also mit einem supercharger, zufällig immer genau dort wo der Akku gerade alle wird, wäre es halbwegs denkbar, auch wenn ich nicht genau wüsste was ich die Zeit über immer machen sollte. Wahrscheinlich schimpfen über die Ladezeiten, auch wenn die halbwegs okay sind. Fossiles tanken ist aber dennoch deutlich schneller.

Für den Trip morgen wäre Stand jetzt, E aber Mist.


keinnick schrieb:


> Das klingt natürlich nach einem absolut realistischen Szenario, wie es jedem von uns zig mal pro Jahr schon passiert ist. Der nicht aufschiebbarer Termin Schweden > Deutschland auf nem Samstag, Fahrt durch quer Europa nach nem langen Arbeitstag, der Schwager holt einen ab und geht lässig essen mit dem berühmten Kumpel in Corona-Zeiten und dann gehts nach Osnabrück. Seems legit!


Essen ist nicht gleich Restaurantbesuch. Es gibt Menschen, die kochen im privaten Umfeld auch gern.
Zudem sage ich doch gar nicht dass das jedem ständig passieren kann, aber bei mir hat sich das so ergeben. Einfach weil mein Schwager weiß dass ich gern fahre. Ich hab den auch schon spontan aus Schweden geholt und nach Norwegen in den Urlaub gebracht und bin wieder zurück. Dabei beispielsweise wäre ein E Mobil auch Mist gewesen. Einfach weil in den Bergen so wenig supercharger stehen. 

Ihr könnt gern Kurzstrecke fahren so viel ihr wollt, aber es gibt eben auch Szenarien wo E noch nicht taugt.

Würden wir uns privat kennen und du rufst mich Freitag Nacht an und fragst ob ich dich vom Flughafen Paris abholen kann und nach Kiel bringen, würde ich ausschließlich fragen in wieviel Stunden du ankommst, dann wäre ich auf dem Weg zum Auto. So ticke ich halt und mein Fahrzeug muss das eben leisten können. Da kommt einfach vieles zusammen. Da ich Nichtraucher bin, brauche ich keine Raucherpausen und da ich es gewohnt bin stundenlang durchzuarbeiten, mache ich über Tag auch keine Pinkelpausen. Nur vor und nach dem schlafengehen. Also tatsächlich würden mich Ladepausen stören. Das ist eine Typfrage, ganz klar. Aber nach einem Winter Model S hab ich für mich klar verifiziert dass es noch zu früh für mich ist.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr könnt gern Kurzstrecke fahren so viel ihr wollt, aber es gibt eben auch Szenarien wo E noch nicht taugt.


Ich hoffe du fährst jedenfalls einen Sprinter, wenn du was richtig großes bei IKEA kaufst reicht auch dein Kombi mit Dieselmotor nicht aus.

->Leihwagen

Plotttwist:
Einige Anbieter haben vor Jahren noch Gutscheine für Leihwagen ausgegeben, genau für solche Anlässe.
Wurde kaum genutzt.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du fährst jedenfalls einen Sprinter, wenn du was richtig großes bei IKEA kaufst reicht auch dein Kombi mit Dieselmotor nicht aus.
> 
> ->Leihwagen
> 
> ...


Ich rede von Personenverkehr, du von Möbeltransporten. Bekannte mit Transportern habe ich mehrere, das ist vorteilhaft für solche Sachen, stimmt. Na und mein Schwager hat mich. Für Personentransporte. Das ist für ihn vorteilhaft.

btw.








						Ferienhaus Villa Vegby mit direkter Seelage in Schweden
					

Ein großes Ferienhaus in Bester Lage am See. Bis zu 13 Personen finden hier Platz. Ein Kanu und eine Sauna sind bereits inklusive!




					www.schwedenliebe.com
				



Ist gar nicht so tief in Schweden, seine Hütte.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich rede von Personenverkehr, du von Möbeltransporten.


Plottwist:
Für beides kann man Fahrzeuge mieten. 
Typischerweise ist das 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr nötig, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, grade Dörfer haben nicht nur Solarstrom. Lokale einzelne Windräder können zig Haushalte versorgen.
> 
> Es ging mir darum, dass du unscharfe Begriffe verwendest.
> Du hast Wechselstrom gegen Starkstrom gestellt, aber Starkstrom kann auch Wechselstrom sein.


Bei uns hier gibts fast keine Windräder. Fast kein Dorf hat so etwas in der Nähe. Das würde aber nicht reichen, wenn man Strom braucht, da eben ausreichend Wind vorhanden sein muß. Und der kann häufig eben Null sein. Es geht auch nicht um zig Haushalte sondern um Tausende die zu üblichen Strom auch noch für Heizung und E-Mobil die Energie bräuchten. D.H. viel mehr Windräder, aber bei Flaute bringen alle nichts. Bei Sturm werden sie abgeschaltet. Also nicht grundlastfähig.
Geht ja kaum zu sagen, wenn jetzt nicht gleich Wind aufkommt komme ich morgen nicht zur Arbeit.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Plottwist:
> Für beides kann man Fahrzeuge mieten.
> Typischerweise ist das 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr nötig, wenn überhaupt.


Ja und welches E Auto sollte ich dafür am besten mieten? 
Genau darüber rede ich doch. Sie sind noch kein vollständiger Ersatz und für nur "zu großen Teilen ausreichend" einfach zu teuer.

Mir ist klar, dass du Verbrenner meinst.
Jetzt frag dich aber mal warum das so ist.
Außerdem stellen sich die Mietfirmen ganz schön an was die Kilometer angeht. 750 km sind meist inklusive. Fährst du aber 2000 km sind ruck-zuck zu den 300-400 Euro Miete noch 600 Euro für die zusätzliche Strecke fällig. Dann bist du 1000 Euro für eineinhalb Tage los. Das ist alles andere als attraktiv. Vor allem halt im Kontext dazu, dass du dir für mehr Geld als ein Verbrenner kostet ein Auto gekauft hast dass du nich voll nutzen kannst. Da dann noch die eben erwähnten Kosten oben drauf. Unterm Strich stehen dann geringerer Nutzwert bei mehrfach erhöhten Kosten samt zusätzlichem Aufwand.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei uns hier gibts fast keine Windräder.


Ach und das ist ein Naturgesetz, dass da keine stehen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Also nicht grundlastfähig.


Speicher
P.S.
Frag mal Texas wie geil fossile Brennstoffe waren, wie geil dort die Pipelines eingefroren sind.
Windräder ja auch, aber was war schneller wieder am Netz hmmm


Cleriker schrieb:


> Sie sind noch kein vollständiger Ersatz und für nur "zu großen Teilen ausreichend" einfach zu teuer


Siehe Sprinter Beispiel.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Außerdem stellen sich die Mietfirmen ganz schön an was die Kilometer angeht.


Guck mal noch ein Naturgesetz
Oder eher 
Luxusproblem ->das kann der Markt tatsächlich regeln


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Sag mal hast du zwischenzeitlich deinen Verstand resettet? Klingt fies, ist aber sachlich gemeint denn ich bin ernsthaft überrascht.

Ich erzähle von meiner Tour und sage dass für sowas E-Autos einfach noch nicht funktionieren. Der mit dem post und die welche ihn geliked haben unterstellen mir dass das Quatsch sei, einfach um ein Szenario zu finden wo es nicht geht. Denn sie sind der Meinung das Stromer durchaus funktionieren. Daraufhin sage ich, dass ein Stromer eben so lange nicht funktioniert, solange man dafür mehr zahlen muss, weniger bekommt und immer noch auf andere Wege angewiesen ist.
Als Gegenargument kommt dann von einem Stromer-verfechter: Leih dir einen Verbrenner und trage die höheren Zusatzkosten.
Ich wiederhole mich und sage, dass das nicht gerade für E-Autos spricht und wieder kommt als Argument: "Leih dir einen Verbrenner.
Ernsthaft?
Warum um Himmels Willen sollte ich dadurch von E-Autos überzeugt werden? Unfassbar!

Edit
Ich hab mit meinem Schwager gesprochen. Er wird mit mir Ende November einmal von der Villa Vegby in Schweden, bis runter nach Verona in Italien fahren. Er im aktuellen Modell S und ich im Arteon R. Die sind ähnlich groß und windschnittig.
Dort übernachten wir und machen Fahrerwechsel und fahren zurück. Auf der gesamten Reise messen wir die Zeit, planen aber weder Strecke noch Tankstops. Also so wie mit Verbrennern die letzten 30 Jahre üblich. Dann haben wir einen Realvergleich. Da wir ein großes Stück A1 fahren, sollten Chargen eigentlich nicht problematisch werden.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Februar 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an, welchen Du Dir anguckst:


Gemeint sind 45 Liter Minimum in dieser Klasse. Größer geht immer.


----------



## Eckism (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du fährst jedenfalls einen Sprinter, wenn du was richtig großes bei IKEA kaufst reicht auch dein Kombi mit Dieselmotor nicht aus.
> 
> ->Leihwagen
> 
> ...


Kann man sich das bei Ikea nicht liefern lassen?
Ich hab noch nie Möbel selbst transportiert, sowas lass ich generell liefern...da spar ich mir schonmal das nervige einräumen ins Auto.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum um Himmels Willen sollte ich dadurch von E-Autos überzeugt werden? Unfassbar!


Du bringst einen Unikatfall als Argument für den Besitz von Verbrennern,
ich sag dir, dass du dafür keinen Verbrenner besitzen musst.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Ja und wenn jeden Tag irgendwo ne Million Menschen sich Verbrenner mieten ist das der Durchbruch der Stromer, oder was?

Ich! will flexibel sein und bleibe deshalb noch bei Verbrennern, das habe ich gesagt mit der Begründung des "Unikatfalls" der bei mir quasi alle sechs Wochen vorkommt. 

Ich persönlich arbeite meist von 6 bis 18 Uhr unter der Woche und 30 Wochen im Jahr auch samstags.  Für diese Arbeit pendle ich knapp 80 Kilometer täglich. Abseits davon, also an den wenigen freien Tagen, fahre ich durchschnittlich etwa 44.000km auf meinen Wagen und das obwohl ich auch Züge nutze. Wohl gemerkt, das bezieht sich auf mich. 
Was meinst du wieviel tausend Euros ich im Jahr für Mietwagen ausgeben müsste. Zumal ich nicht am Flughafen wohne und hier oft nur eine sehr geringe Auswahl an Fahrzeugen verfügbar ist und anständige Limousinen für Leute wie mich (über 2m und 120kg) vorbestellt werden müssen. Da ist also nichts mit spontan und komfortabel.

Ich freue mich ja wenn's für euch reicht, aber bitte pauschalisiert nicht dauernd und unterstellt den Leuten dass sie nur nicht wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2021)

Sorry aber wenn die 12 Stunden am Tag, 6 Tage die Woche arbeitest und dazu noch 80km hin/zurück pendelst solltest du vielleicht Mal deinen Lebensentwurf überdenken. Sollte das als Angestellter sein ist das afaik auch gegen jeden Arbeitsschutz.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja und wenn jeden Tag irgendwo ne Million Menschen sich Verbrenner mieten ist das der Durchbruch der Stromer, oder was?


Das wichtige ist doch, welche Kilometerleistung von den BEV (das ist der korrekte Begriff!) gemacht wird.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich arbeite meist von 6 bis 18 Uhr unter der Woche und 30 Wochen im Jahr auch samstags. Für diese Arbeit pendle ich knapp 80 Kilometer täglich.


Ja perfekt für nen BEV, wenn man zu Hause laden kann.
80km für beide Strecken oder?


Cleriker schrieb:


> Abseits davon, also an den wenigen freien Tagen, fahre ich durchschnittlich etwa 44.000km auf meinen Wagen und das obwohl ich auch Züge nutze. Wohl gemerkt, das bezieht sich auf mich.


Der Weg ist vielleicht das Ziel, aber das ist doch krass. Alle 2,5 Wochen nach Spanien und zurück xD

Und falls du es nicht verstanden hast, es geht nicht darum, dass jetzt direkt jeder ein BEV fährt sondern
das BEV zum Normalfall wird.

Wenn das was du sagst stimmt solltest du einsehen, dass du endlos weit weg vom Durchschnitt bist.

Ich mache knapp 50k km pro Jahr mit der Bahn, nehme ich auch nicht als Referenz, weil es Unsinn wäre.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn die 12 Stunden am Tag, 6 Tage die Woche arbeitest und dazu noch 80km hin/zurück pendelst solltest du vielleicht Mal deinen Lebensentwurf überdenken. Sollte das als Angestellter sein ist das afaik auch gegen jeden Arbeitsschutz.


Warum sollte ich meinen Lebensentwurf überdenken? Eventuell wäre es sinnvoller wenn du deine Weltanschauung überdenken würdest.
Warum ist diese Arbeitszeit für dich augenscheinlich was negatives? Was machst du denn in deiner Freizeit? Wahrscheinlich deinen Hobbys nachgehen. Wenn man, wie ich, aber sein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht hat? Ja was dann? Dann arbeitest du, fährst pünktlich nach hause und denkst woran? An deine Arbeit. Also warum nicht einfach länger da bleiben wenns einem gut tut?



Spoiler: Erläuterung



Das ist jetzt die dritte Firma die mich eingestellt hat, gezielt um die Leistung der Belegschaft zu steigern. In der davor war es Zufall, hat sich aber herum gesprochen. 
Schritt 1: Ich komme, zeige Leistungsbereitschaft und Antrieb und schon fühlt sich irgendwer den Spiegel vorgehalten, bzw. sich schlecht. Ganz wichtig, man muss ganz unten anfangen, mit weniger Kohle als alle anderen! Wenn dann einer anfängt sich anzustrengen und mal mehr als das Minimum zu leisten, folgen die anderen wie von selbst. Und schwups, hat man eine Leistungssteigerung der Jahresleistung von vorher ungeahnter Höhe. In dem Betrieb jetzt, waren das im ersten Jahr über 80 Prozent! Im zweiten nochmal 40 Prozent drauf. Im laufe der Zeit bin ich x Mal befördert worden, was die anderen natürlich weiter anspornt. Das begann in einer kleinen Außenstelle mit nur 10 Mitarbeitern. Wenn dann ein weiterer die Leistung um 80 Prozent steigert, dann ist das mehr als unangenehm für alle beteiligten. Vor allem wenn das ein kleiner Angestellter bewirkt. Sowas spricht sich natürlich herum und wirbelt andere, größere Niederlassungen auf. Dann folgt Schritt 2: Tätigkeiten finden die dafür sorgen, dass man zwischendurch in den anderen Niederlassungen aufschlägt. Die Leute dort müssen das Gerücht persönlich kennenlernen und ebenfalls überrascht werden. Das muss so einschlagen und du musst dabei so selbstverständlich wirken, dass sie das Gefühl haben sich an dir zu orientieren. Dann rufen plötzlich Doktoren, Professoren und Dipl. Ings. in der kleinen Niederlassung an und fragen um Rat, Mitarbeit in Projekten usw. So lange, bis die wichtigsten Kunden alle mal an verschiedenen Stellen deinen Namen gehört haben. In Schritt 3 komme ich dann ohne sich nur einmal nach mehr Gehalt oder einer Beförderung gefragt zu haben bis in die oberste Etage. Wenn der Geschäftsführer dich beim Vornamen nennt und du selbst entscheidest in welchem Bereich du tätig bist und wie lange. Jetzt bin ich in jeder Niederlassung in Europa bekannt und das in weniger als vier Jahren. 
Als nächstes suche ich mir wieder eine andere Firma, beziehungsweise werde gesucht und muss mich nur einschneiden. 
DAS ist mein Hobby und entsprechend bin ich auch zum Teil sehr von mir überzeugt. Das ist, was mir Spaß macht. Was mich reizt und was ich als Herausforderung sehe und mich befriedigt. Ist für meine Familie nicht ohne, aber zum Glück verstehen sie mich.



Als Ausgleich dazu fahre ich halt gern Auto und zwar lange. Gern mit der Familie. Eis essen in meiner Lieblingseisdiele in Wien beispielsweise. 
Allerdings beherbergt diese Arbeitsweise eben die Schwierigkeit, dass ich nie weiß wann ich wirklich Feierabend mache und wann ich wie lange Zeit habe zu laden.


----------



## chaotium (27. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn du Wechselstrom laden willst verlängert sich die Ladezeit. Drehstrom ist wohl die Technik die gebraucht wird.


Drehstrom ist Wechselstrom. Nur anstatt einer Phase 3 Phasen.


----------



## BigBoymann (27. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lokale Stromerzeugung? Die ist nachts meist bei Null, oder?
> Wenn du 3 Phasenwechselstrom meinst? Es gibt immer noch viele Häuser die das nicht haben. Oder vielleicht als Zugangsleitung, aber nicht im Kasten. Also entsprechende verlegung. Nur wohin? Auf die Straße übern Gehweg?


Das sind dann die Häuser die Wasser noch in einem Bottich erwärmen?


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Häuser die Wasser noch in einem Bottich erwärmen?


Na, dann sprich mal mit Elektrikern wieviele es davon noch gibt. Du wohnst im Neubau?
Es gibt noch eine Menge Häuser die 2 adrig ausgestattet sind.


chaotium schrieb:


> Drehstrom ist Wechselstrom. Nur anstatt einer Phase 3 Phasen.


Ich weiß. Hier bezeichen die Elektriker das als Wechselstrom und Drehstrom und meinen mit Wechselstrom 1 phasige Zuleitung. Fachlich na ja, aber in der Umgangssprache weiß man was gemeint ist.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Jupp, unser alter Kotten auf dem Land, mitten im Naturschutzgebiet ist so ein Beispiel.


----------



## BigBoymann (27. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na, dann sprich mal mit Elektrikern wieviele es davon noch gibt. Du wohnst im Neubau?
> Es gibt noch eine Menge Häuser die 2 adrig ausgestattet sind.
> 
> Ich weiß. Hier bezeichen die Elektriker das als Wechselstrom und Drehstrom und meinen mit Wechselstrom 1 phasige Zuleitung. Fachlich na ja, aber in der Umgangssprache weiß man was gemeint ist.


Nein, Baujahr 1903. Zuleitung mit 3x63 A gesichert, also genug Leistung um die früher absolut üblichen Durchlauferhitzer zu nutzen, die liefen allerdings mit deutlich mehr Power als man zum Laden braucht. 27kw hatten die und da hat auch niemand was von Netzausbau und die alten Kotten mit 2 darüber Zuleitung geredet. Weiß sowieso nicht worüber wir hier reden. Es stöhnt auch niemand, dass Kochfelder mit 10kw und mehr angeschlossen sind. Wenn die Leitungen am Ende sind, was nur sehr selten der Fall sein wird, dann muss man halt ein Lastmanagement einbauen, dass eben erkennt wenn das Kochfeld, der Durchlauferhitzer angeschlossen werden und dann wird das Laden für 10Mjn unterbrochen und dann geht's weiter. 

Sorry, aber all deine Argumente sind nur gesuchte Probleme, für die es schon lange Lösungen gibt.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Lösungen gibt es für fast alles. Man kann auch komplett autark Leben. Strom ausschließlich selbst erzeugen, also ohne Anschluss ans Netz. Wasser aus nem Brunnen usw. 
Nur wie kostenintensiv und umständlich ist das? Um nichts weiter geht es.

Ein Auto ist wie eine Packung Saft aus dem Supermarkt. Man geht ins Geschäft, nimmt sich was einem gefällt ohne sich Gedanken zu machen und verbraucht es. 

Genau dieser einfache Umgang ist halt für die neusten noch nicht möglich mit E-Modellen. Mehr wurde mMn hier nicht gesagt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Weißt du, die Infrastruktur für Verbrenner musste auch mal aufgebaut werden und ein Pferd ist auch erheblich einfacher zu versorgen als ein Auto.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Sehr coole Reaktion und vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Du kannst ja irgendwann(!) nen Auto mit Brennstoffzelle fahren wenn sich dein Profil nicht ändert,
wenn du Verbrenner sauber fahren willst wird es wohl erheblich teurer werden.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte tatsächlich auch schon einen Monat lang einen Mirai advanced hier, aber da fehlt mich schlicht die Leistung. Auch das braucht noch Zeit, denke ich.
So eine Weiterentwicklung des BMW 760h wäre toll.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Nein, Baujahr 1903. Zuleitung mit 3x63 A gesichert, also genug Leistung um die früher absolut üblichen Durchlauferhitzer zu nutzen, die liefen allerdings mit deutlich mehr Power als man zum Laden braucht. 27kw hatten die und da hat auch niemand was von Netzausbau und die alten Kotten mit 2 darüber Zuleitung geredet. Weiß sowieso nicht worüber wir hier reden. Es stöhnt auch niemand, dass Kochfelder mit 10kw und mehr angeschlossen sind. Wenn die Leitungen am Ende sind, was nur sehr selten der Fall sein wird, dann muss man halt ein Lastmanagement einbauen, dass eben erkennt wenn das Kochfeld, der Durchlauferhitzer angeschlossen werden und dann wird das Laden für 10Mjn unterbrochen und dann geht's weiter.
> 
> Sorry, aber all deine Argumente sind nur gesuchte Probleme, für die es schon lange Lösungen gibt.


Genau das ist der Fehler. Du redest von 10Kw Kochfeldern die bestehen und willst ZUSÄTZLICH weitere Verbraucher. Du siehst auch nur DEINEN Anschluß, nicht den ganzen Ort.
Dein Lastmanagement ist eben auch nur eine Idee, nur wollen wir das dann flächendeckend umsetzen, d.h. Millionen davon und Anbindung an entsprechende Zentralverwaltungen. Und dann willst du zuverlässig Energie ziehen? Es geht nicht um 10 Minuten sondern Stunden oder Tage.
Mal nachgelesen wie es funktionieren würde, wenn 10 Millionen abends laden würden? Nur mit evtl. Windstrom, etwas Wasser und Bio? Das deckt heute noch nicht einmal den normalen Verbrauch, geschweige Heizung und Auto.
  Schau mal in die Statistik, dann sind deine Argumente für die nächsten Jahre obsolet. Es geht eben technisch einfach nicht.
Du meinst eben, deine 3x63 kw könnte jeder zu jeder Zeit ziehen. Das ist technisch noch nie der Fall gewesen. Nicht mal ein Viertel würde gehen. Frage einfach nach, wievie Energie in deinem Ort max zu welcher Zeit geliefert werden könnte bzw im Kreis. Dann rechne nach was zusätzlich geht. Und rechne nicht nur dich. Und ohne Ausgleich aus dem Ausland und teilweise dem ganzen Bundesgebiet.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich auch schon einen Monat lang einen Mirai advanced hier, aber da fehlt mich schlicht die Leistung.


182 PS und dir fehlt die Leistung? Ich hab mich schon im BMW i3 mit 120 PS an der Ampel gefühlt wie in nem Sportwagen 
Verstehe dein Problem nicht, nun kein bisschen xD


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fehler. Du redest von 10Kw Kochfeldern die bestehen und willst ZUSÄTZLICH weitere Verbraucher. Du siehst auch nur DEINEN Anschluß, nicht den ganzen Ort.


Die Kochfelder ziehen heute eben weniger, genau so wie der Kühlschrank etc


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 182 PS und dir fehlt die Leistung? Ich hab mich schon im BMW i3 mit 120 PS an der Ampel gefühlt wie in nem Sportwagen
> Verstehe dein Problem nicht, nun kein bisschen xD
> 
> Die Kochfelder ziehen heute eben weniger, genau so wie der Kühlschrank etc


Geh nicht von in der Stadt und Kurzstrecke aus. Beschleunige mal von 90 auf 160 damit, oder von 130 auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Da fehlt mir der Druck. Erst recht, Wenn du schon mehrere hundert Kilometer aus dem Akku gezogen hast.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Der Akku von Brennstoffzellen Autos ist winzig, wird halt kontinuierlich wieder aufgeladen =>Hybrid

Das Problem über 130 wirst du vielleicht bald nicht mehr haben, da du so gerne in ganz Europa fährst hast du das Problem auch nur in Deutschland


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 182 PS und dir fehlt die Leistung? Ich hab mich schon im BMW i3 mit 120 PS an der Ampel gefühlt wie in nem Sportwagen
> Verstehe dein Problem nicht, nun kein bisschen xD
> 
> Die Kochfelder ziehen heute eben weniger, genau so wie der Kühlschrank etc


Wie du scheinbar nicht bemerkt hast habe ich zitiert, Beschwere dich beim Schreiber.




__





						Agorameter
					






					stromerzeugungsradar.de
				



Es gibt bessere Diagramme aber auch komplizierter.
Man sieht wie problemlos doch die Ideen mancher Uninformierter umsetzbar sind, vor allem sofort.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Also ich bin schon davon ausgegangen dass du meinen letzten Satz nicht nur auf den Mirai beziehst. Du hast ja von meinem allgemeinem Problem mit der Technik gesprochen.

Aktuell habe ich einen 284 PS biturbo Diesel mit knapp unter 600 Nm und auch der könnte meiner Meinung nach mehr drücken oben herum. 
Ja verwöhnt, ich weiß. Aber von neuer Technik verspreche ich mir einfach mehr als von der alten. Allein schon weil sie mehr kostet. 

Es geht mir ja nicht darum darüber zu diskutieren ob irgendwelche Lösungen für irgendwen mit irgendwelchen Ansprüchen schon okay wären. Es geht mir um mich und mein Profil und für mich braucht es mehr als aktuell verfügbar ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem über 130 wirst du vielleicht bald nicht mehr haben,


Hoffentlich


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon davon ausgegangen dass du meinen letzten Satz nicht nur auf den Mirai beziehst. Du hast ja von meinem allgemeinem Problem mit der Technik gesprochen.


Welches Problem mit der Technik, wir betreiben seit zig Jahren Tonnenschwere U Boote mit der Technik!
Kann man alles machen, kostet halt.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja verwöhnt, ich weiß. Aber von neuer Technik verspreche ich mir einfach mehr als von der alten. Allein schon weil sie mehr kostet.


Vollkommen unsinnig, das Flexibilitätsargument kann man noch kaufen auch wenn ich finde, dass du übertreibst, aber wegen ein bisschen Beschleunigung rumheulen ist Unsinn. Schon deshalb weil wir hier schon von einem durchaus starken Auto sprechen wenn wir dein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2021)

Wo heule ich denn? Ich bin ja schon so entgegenkommend dass ich nur für mich spreche und keine Superlativen nutze. Du dagegen greifst mich verbal an. 

Hast du eine Lieblingsfarbe? Ich ja. Orange. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht deine, oder? Wenn du dir jetzt ein neues Auto kaufst dir den Preis X in deiner Lieblingsfarbe und jemand sagt dir du sollst nicht rumheulen und stattdessen einen ähnlichen Wagen, aber mit weniger Ausstattung, Reichweite und höheren kosten im Orange kaufen, was würdest du dann antworten? 

Ich hab klar meine persönlichen Präferenzen aufgezeigt, mit der zeitlichen Erweiterung dass es Stand jetzt noch nichts für mich ist. Wo ist das rumheulen? Gehts noch? Fass dir mal an den Kopf. 

Statt dass du dich freust dass jemand die Technik nicht einfach nur stumpf ablehnt, sondern gleich zweimal viel Geld in die Hand nimmt um sich sowohl ein High End E, als auch ein Wasserstofffahrzeug zu kaufen um es selbst auszuprobieren, machst du mich noch schräg von der Seite an. Wieviele solcher Autos hast du denn bisher gekauft? Ich könnte ebenso gut aus Ärger über das versenkte Geld hier über diese Technik herziehen, mache es aber nicht und erkläre sachlich warum es mir noch nicht reicht und dann kommt so eine vorlaute und unhöflich Gestalt wie du um die Ecke. An einer sachlichen Diskussion bist du augenscheinlich überhaupt nicht interessiert.

Das einzige was du bisher beigetragen hast war der Vorschlag dass ich mir ein Auto kaufe dass meine jetzigen Anforderungen nicht erfüllt und zu welchem ich mich noch ständig andere Fahrzeuge für tausende Euros zusätzlich mieten soll. Aber Hauptsache mal ins Horn geblasen...   Ich hab ja viel Geduld, aber jetzt bin ich raus.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Natürlich ist es rumheulen, wenn man sagt, dass 180 PS nicht genug ziehen. 
Vollkommen übertriebene Anforderungen die nur dem eigenen Ego dienen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieviele solcher Autos hast du denn bisher gekauft?


0. Null, gar keins
Ich hab einmal ein Auto gemietet als ich es gebraucht hab und ich hab pro Jahr alleine für weite Strecken
>45k km auf der Uhr. Alles mit der Bahn, für alles was hinter dem ÖPNV hängt fahr ich ein Brompton das man immer dabei haben kann. Geflogen bin ich das letzte mal mit dem "Firmenjet" in 2018.
Man kann ja viel sagen, aber ein Schweinepriester bin ich nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann ja viel sagen, aber ein Schweinepriester bin ich nicht.


Mega gut


----------



## BigBoymann (28. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit
> Ich hab mit meinem Schwager gesprochen. Er wird mit mir Ende November einmal von der Villa Vegby in Schweden, bis runter nach Verona in Italien fahren. Er im aktuellen Modell S und ich im Arteon R. Die sind ähnlich groß und windschnittig.
> Dort übernachten wir und machen Fahrerwechsel und fahren zurück. Auf der gesamten Reise messen wir die Zeit, planen aber weder Strecke noch Tankstops. Also so wie mit Verbrennern die letzten 30 Jahre üblich. Dann haben wir einen Realvergleich. Da wir ein großes Stück A1 fahren, sollten Chargen eigentlich nicht problematisch werden.


Was heißt ohne Planung? Wie vor 30Jahren? 

Schalte das Navi ein und zwischen den beiden Autos wird es bis auf Messtoleranzen keinen Unterschied neben. Der Ausbau ist zumindest im deutschen Teil der Strecke Excellenz, V3 Supercharger wo das Auge hinschaut. 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fehler. Du redest von 10Kw Kochfeldern die bestehen und willst ZUSÄTZLICH weitere Verbraucher. Du siehst auch nur DEINEN Anschluß, nicht den ganzen Ort.
> Dein Lastmanagement ist eben auch nur eine Idee, nur wollen wir das dann flächendeckend umsetzen, d.h. Millionen davon und Anbindung an entsprechende Zentralverwaltungen. Und dann willst du zuverlässig Energie ziehen? Es geht nicht um 10 Minuten sondern Stunden oder Tage.
> Mal nachgelesen wie es funktionieren würde, wenn 10 Millionen abends laden würden? Nur mit evtl. Windstrom, etwas Wasser und Bio? Das deckt heute noch nicht einmal den normalen Verbrauch, geschweige Heizung und Auto.
> Schau mal in die Statistik, dann sind deine Argumente für die nächsten Jahre obsolet. Es geht eben technisch einfach nicht.
> Du meinst eben, deine 3x63 kw könnte jeder zu jeder Zeit ziehen. Das ist technisch noch nie der Fall gewesen. Nicht mal ein Viertel würde gehen. Frage einfach nach, wievie Energie in deinem Ort max zu welcher Zeit geliefert werden könnte bzw im Kreis. Dann rechne nach was zusätzlich geht. Und rechne nicht nur dich. Und ohne Ausgleich aus dem Ausland und teilweise dem ganzen Bundesgebiet.


Merkst du eigentlich wie lächerlich du dich verhältst? 

1.) Bereits gestern haben die Leute alle gleichzeitig geduscht, sind alle Morgens vor der Arbeit duschen gegangen, mit über 20kw Durchlauferhitzer, ein Problem hat niemand gehabt.
2.) Gekocht wird auch in den meisten Haushalten gleichzeitig, nie ein Problem gewesen.

Aber das böse Elektro-Auto ist jetzt ein Problem? Die Versorger selber sehen es nicht, ein 11kw Lader wird nur registriert, erst ab 22kw muss man anmelden und einen entsprechenden Zähler bekommen, der eben genau welchen Zweck hat? Lastmanagement. Also schon wider eines deiner langsam lächerlichen Argumente gelöst statt gemeckert. 

3.) Es geht nicht darum, dass 40Mio PKWs allabendlich laden, oder glaubst du, dass 40 Mio PKWs jeden Abend tanken gehen? Nein, die meisten werden maximal wöchentlich laden, je nach Nutzerprofil sogar nur zweiwöchentlich, bevor ein Einwand kommt, im Sommer gehöre ich dazu, alle zwei Wochen laden, da ich nur ca. 10000km im Jahr hab. 

Geil ist auch die Aussage, dass man Tage laden soll? Wo hast du denn so einen Müll her? Ein großer Akku braucht keine 10 Stunden von 0-100%, also wie groß sollen die yakkus werden, damit wir Tage brauchen? 400kwh? Dann haben wir spätestens kein Reichweitenproblem mehr, denn dann sind 2000km am Stück kein Problem.


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich wie lächerlich du dich verhältst?


Und merkst du eigentlich wie unangemessen deinen Tonfall ist?


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Bereits gestern haben die Leute alle gleichzeitig geduscht, sind alle Morgens vor der Arbeit duschen gegangen, mit über 20kw Durchlauferhitzer, ein Problem hat niemand gehabt.
> 2.) Gekocht wird auch in den meisten Haushalten gleichzeitig, nie ein Problem gewesen.
> 
> Aber das böse Elektro-Auto ist jetzt ein Problem? Die Versorger selber sehen es nicht, ein 11kw Lader wird nur registriert, erst ab 22kw muss man anmelden und einen entsprechenden Zähler bekommen, der eben genau welchen Zweck hat? Lastmanagement. Also schon wider eines deiner langsam lächerlichen Argumente gelöst statt gemeckert.
> ...


Es gibt kein Konzept dafür dass ein jeder möglicher E-Auto Besitzer der zu Miete in einer Stadt wohnt sein Fahrzeug aufladen kann. Selbst wenn nur jedes zweite E-Auto einen Ladeplatz hätte wäre das konzeptionell in einer Stadt nicht umsetzbar. Von daher kann man ruhig anerkennen, dass dass die E-Mobilität immer noch keine langfristigen Lösungen für Langzeitmobilität oder gar den alltäglichen Gebrauch in dichten Ballungsgebieten vorweisen kann und das ist eben das große Problem, weswegen es nicht unmittelbar klug ist, jetzt schon so viel Geld in ein solches Auto zu stecken. Wenn man dahingehend natürlich nicht wirtschaften muss, ist das an der Stelle egal aber das trifft wohl nicht auf den Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung zu. Die Akku-Technologie halte ich auch nicht für besonders nachhaltig, das ist einfach noch nicht des Problems finale Lösung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich da mittelfristig etwas nachhaltig verändert wird und dann macht es auch Sinn umzusteigen. Earley Adapter müssen dann entsprechend neu kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Frage:
Was haltet ihr für einfacher:
Ein paar Kabel ziehen oder doppelt so viele Windräder etc aufstellen nur um Wasserstoff nutzen zu können.

Btw
Überlegt mal wie sehr der Primärenergiebedarf mit BEVs zurückgehen wird:
Nen Tesla Model 3 braucht etwa 20kWh pro 100 Kilometer aka ungefähr 2l Benzin.


----------



## BigBoymann (28. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und merkst du eigentlich wie unangemessen deinen Tonfall ist?
> 
> Es gibt kein Konzept dafür dass ein jeder möglicher E-Auto Besitzer der zu Miete in einer Stadt wohnt sein Fahrzeug aufladen kann. Selbst wenn nur jedes zweite E-Auto einen Ladeplatz hätte wäre das konzeptionell in einer Stadt nicht umsetzbar. Von daher kann man ruhig anerkennen, dass dass die E-Mobilität immer noch keine langfristigen Lösungen für Langzeitmobilität oder gar den alltäglichen Gebrauch in dichten Ballungsgebieten vorweisen kann und das ist eben das große Problem, weswegen es nicht unmittelbar klug ist, jetzt schon so viel Geld in ein solches Auto zu stecken. Wenn man dahingehend natürlich nicht wirtschaften muss, ist das an der Stelle egal aber das trifft wohl nicht auf den Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung zu. Die Akku-Technologie halte ich auch nicht für besonders nachhaltig, das ist einfach noch nicht des Problems finale Lösung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich da mittelfristig etwas nachhaltig verändert wird und dann macht es auch Sinn umzusteigen. Earley Adapter müssen dann entsprechend neu kaufen.
> 
> MfG





Sparanus schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was haltet ihr für einfacher:
> Ein paar Kabel ziehen oder doppelt so viele Windräder etc aufstellen nur um Wasserstoff nutzen zu können.
> 
> ...


1.) Mein Tonfall? Hier wird insbesondere von Albatros eine so unfassbare Menge Unsinn erzählt, dass ist leider nicht anders zu behandeln. Auf jedes gelöste Problem, fängt er an wieder neue Probleme zu erfinden und zu fantasieren.

2.) Wenn du meinen Beitrag verstanden hättest, statt dich über eine Äußerung die dich ja nicht einmal betroffen hat zu beschweren, hättest du ableiten können, dass selbst eine Ladesäule pro 4 oder 5 Autos mehr als ausreichend sein wird, kein Stadtmensch muss täglich laden, auf der Autobahn sieht das sicherlich anders aus, aber da redet man auch meist von Superchargern mit sehr hohen Ladestrom wo am Tag locker 40-50 Autos pro Säule laden können.

3.) Die Akkutechnik, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht ist noch etwas zweifelhaft. Aber auch da ist gerade eher die Frage, Pest oder Cholera, also Erdöl ist auch nicht toll. Es gibt am Horizont keine echten Alternativen, Wasserstoff ist viel zu ineffizient, Herstellung und Umwandlung sind viel zu Verlustbehaftet, E-Fuels haben auch eine extrem schlechte Effizienz, dafür werden aktuell ganze Urwälder abgeholzt um genug Zuckerrohr anzubauen. Ich sehe da am Horizont nichts, was sich gegen die Akkutechnik durchsetzen kann. Auch wenn hier sicherlich so schnell wie möglich Alternativen für die teils extrem umweltschädlich abzubauenden Rohstoffe notwendig sind.

4.) Was bedeutet für dich Langzeitmobilität?

Ich Frage mich wirklich, wie die Leute in Ballungsgebieten ihr Auto nutzen? In ländlichen Gebieten akzeptiere ich, dass derzeit sehr schwierig ist ein Ladepunkt zu finden, aber wie schon so oft geschrieben, der Ausbau kommt mit dem Aufbau der EAuto Akzeptanz.

5.) Mit 20kwh beim Model 3 heizt du das Ding aber schon extrem, innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften komme ich auf 18kwh mitten im Berufsverkehr. Außerhalb, also Landstraße eher so auf 14-15, auf Autobahn widerrum auf 18-20. Allerdings natürlich nicht Vollgas und 230 über die Bahn, sondern 120-130


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 5.) Mit 20kwh beim Model 3 heizt du das Ding aber schon extrem, innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften komme ich auf 18kwh mitten im Berufsverkehr. Außerhalb, also Landstraße eher so auf 14-15, auf Autobahn widerrum auf 18-20. Allerdings natürlich nicht Vollgas und 230 über die Bahn, sondern 120-130


Na im Winter musst du noch heizen etc. Finde 20 gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## BigBoymann (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na im Winter musst du noch heizen etc. Finde 20 gar nicht so schlecht.


Da hast du auch wieder Recht, gerade Kurzstrecke zieht im Winter ordentlich


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Februar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich auch schon einen Monat lang einen Mirai advanced hier, aber da fehlt mich schlicht die Leistung. Auch das braucht noch Zeit, denke ich.


Ist es dir nicht peinlich, was für einen Mist du laberst? Erst ziehst du ein komplett unrealistisches Szenario aus dem Hut, dass einem, wenn es hochkommt, ein mal im Leben passiert und führst das als Grund an, warum E-Autos nicht funktionieren. Und nachdem dir sogar dafür eine Lösung angeboten wurde, holst das gute, alte Totschlagargument "aber gefällt mir nicht raus"? Ne ne, du willst einfach nur "nein" sagen und nicht vernünftig diskutieren.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

Soviel zum Thema Langstreckentauglichkeit, genauso wie ich es gesagt hatte! Es ist einfach unzumutbar für lange Strecken mit einem e Auto unterwegs zu sein und das sollte auch noch auf länger absehbare Zeit so bleiben, denn wenn erst einmal mehr Leute E-Autos haben wird sich genau dieses Problem noch verschlimmern und nicht verbessern.

Business Insider Deutschland: Chaos-Trip im ID.3: Rentner-Paar braucht 26 Stunden zum Ferienhaus.








						Chaos-Fahrt im ID.3: Deutsches Rentnerpaar fuhr 26 Stunden zum Ferienhaus – und beschwert sich bei Verkehrsminister Scheuer
					

E-Autos gehört die Zukunft. Dass es in der Gegenwart noch anders aussieht, zeigt die Urlaubserfahrung eines pensionierten Ehepaares.




					www.businessinsider.de
				




MfG


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

Die Geschichte passt für mich an mehreren Stellen nicht oder es wurden entscheidende Details "vergessen".  Alleine warum man nach den ersten 178km angeblich fast stehen bleibt (wohl den ganz kleinen Akku gewählt?) aber trotzdem 3,5h bei 50KW Ladeleistung rumsteht, um weiterfahren zu können (doch den Longe Range gekauft?), gibt mir Rätsel auf. Und man könnte das noch fortführen.

Aber gut,  Es ist auch ein Focus-Artikel. Da will ich mal nicht so genau sein.  Das ist eben Boulevard-Journalismus, damit die Leute anbeißen und wie mein Vorposter mit der Faust auf den Stammtisch hauen können.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2021)

Hätten sich halt nen Tesla kaufen sollen. 

Edit:
Focus ist ja echt übel, die drehen sich alles schön hin, wie sie es brauchen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2021)

Der Focus mal wieder. Selbst der nun nicht gerade elektrobegeisterte ADAC bescheinigt dem ID.3 mit kleiner Akku-Ausstattung eine Reichweite von 335 Kilometer bei ökonomischer Fahrweise. Wenn das Fahrzeug mit größerer Akku-Kapazität angeblich nach 178 Kilometern "bedenklich leer" ist, läuft das Kopfkino an.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum der absolute Ladestand nicht genannt wird, der so "bedenklich" war? Der Eine oder die Andere wird ja vielleicht auch bei 65% Ladung nach knapp 200 Kilometern schon unruhig, obwohl das rechnerisch exakt dem entspricht, was man nach knapp 180 Kilometern erwarten darf.
Hm, offenbar war der Akku schon so weit runter, dass er nach zweistündigen Nachladen mit 22 kW bei 40% war. Das spräche dann entweder für eine sehr sportliche Fahrweise oder für einen defekten Akku oder eine defekte Ladestandsanzeige. Kann natürlich vorkommen.

Erstaunlich jedoch, dass Reise-Praxistests selbst bei Fahrzeugen mit schwächerer Kapazität regelmäßig bescheinigen, dass die Angaben zur Reichweite jeweils überraschend präzise sind - selbstverständlich bei aktiver Klimaanlage und Musikwiedergabe.
Andererseits wird dort - was wahr ist, muss auch wahr bleiben - ebenso das bestätigt, was der Focus schreibt: Die Infrastruktur ist lückenhaft und unzuverlässig. Selbst eine genaue Planung wird bei zunehmender Reisestrecke auch zunehmend unsicher.

Ich würde mich auch nicht auf lange Reisen begeben, aber jede einfache Strecke innerhalb der ausgewiesenen Reichweite halte ich für praktikabel.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

Tja so ist das eben mit theoretischen und praxisnahen Verbrauchserfahrungen. Im Prinzip klingt die Geschichte nicht so unplausibel, da es exakt zu dem passt, was hier Seiten lang schon debattiert wurde. Zumindestens aber kann man festhalten, dass das sicherlich nicht im gleichen Maße übertragbar für alle Elektroautos ist, wie im umgedrehten Falle die Erfahrungen Einzelner hier mit angeblich guter Reichweite und guter Ladeinfrastruktur für Langstrecken auch nicht übertragbar auf andere ist.

Auch das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Ladesäulen Typen Bezahlmöglichkeiten Kompatibilitäten ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem, warum das an der Stelle jetzt hier, Focus Artikel hin oder her, infrage gestellt wird, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2021)

Die Ladensäulensituation IST total bescheuert. Was spricht denn gegen EC Zahlung statt zig Ladekarten? Für Benzin benutzen auch di wenigsten Tankkarten (und die die es tun haben mehrere).
Trotzdem ist ein ID3 der nach 178km "bedenklich leer" ist entweder kaputt oder das liebe Paar hat sich nicht im entferntesten an die Französische Höchstgeschwindigkeit gehalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen EC Zahlung statt zig Ladekarten?


...das man so keine kunden an sich binden und auch keine daten sammeln kann. Zudem gäbe es dann ja sowas wie einen wettbewerb und das muß ja gleich im keim erstickt werden.  
Mir persöhnlich fehlt da eher die bezahlung via bargeld. Ich habe schlichtweg keine EC oder sonstige karten. Zudem reicht es eigentlich schon, wenn der hersteller des autos bewegungs- und fahr-profile erstellt.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Ladensäulensituation IST total bescheuert. Was spricht denn gegen EC Zahlung statt zig Ladekarten? Für Benzin benutzen auch di wenigsten Tankkarten (und die die es tun haben mehrere).
> Trotzdem ist ein ID3 der nach 178km "bedenklich leer" ist entweder kaputt oder das liebe Paar hat sich nicht im entferntesten an die Französische Höchstgeschwindigkeit gehalten.


Es gibt ja auch noch andere Faktoren, wie z.b. Heizung Radio und was da eben noch alles Strom verbraucht.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

Radio... Dein Ernst? Hast Du ne 5000W Bassmachine im Kofferraum? 

Und im Ernst: Die Heizung übernimmt hoffentlich eine heute zeitgemäße Wärmepumpe https://www.volkswagen.de/de/elektrofahrzeuge/id-technologie/waermepumpe.html


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

Es gibt wirklich sehr viele Gründe warum der Verbrauch geringer sein kann, Zuladung, Temperatur, Fahrgeschwindigkeit, Heizung, Radio, Beleuchtung, das könnten wir jetzt noch so ewig weiterführen. Den Fehler einzig und allein in dem älteren Pärchen zu suchen wird dem Problem nicht gerecht aber das scheint mir bei der Diskussion rund um das Thema Elektroautos üblich zu sein. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Den Fehler einzig und allein in dem älteren Pärchen zu suchen wird dem Problem nicht gerecht


Es wurden auch andere Sachen genannt, aber hey selektive Wahrnehmung ist MEGA


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich sehr viele Gründe warum der Verbrauch geringer sein kann, Zuladung, Temperatur, Fahrgeschwindigkeit, Heizung, Radio, Beleuchtung, das könnten wir jetzt noch so ewig weiterführen. Den Fehler einzig und allein in dem älteren Pärchen zu suchen wird dem Problem nicht gerecht aber das scheint mir bei der Diskussion rund um das Thema Elektroautos üblich zu sein.
> 
> MfG


Ja, das können wir ewig so weiterführen. Aber setz es doch mal ins Verhältnis. Ich kann einen Golf auch mit 25l/100km fahren und nun? Du kannst auch gerne mal den Energiegehalt von Benzin/Diesel in kWh umrechnen und mit einem Stromer vergleichen. Geht es Dir dabei aber noch ums Thema oder möchtest Du Elektromobilität einfach nur schlechtmachen?

Und davon ab: Ich suche den Fehler nicht bei dem älteren Pärchen, sondern ich halte die Geschichte für größtenteils frei erfunden.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2021)

Ich finde es auch lustig, dass sie nur versuchen mit der einen Karte zu laden. 
Wozu haben sie denn ein Smartphone dabei und ohne Kreditkarte fahre ich nicht ins Ausland,nur um zwei Möglichkeiten zu nennen.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wurden auch andere Sachen genannt, aber hey selektive Wahrnehmung ist MEGA


Genau deswegen macht es so ein Spaß mit Leuten wie dir über so ein Thema zu diskutieren... 

MfG


keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, das können wir ewig so weiterführen. Aber setz es doch mal ins Verhältnis. Ich kann einen Golf auch mit 25l/100km fahren und nun? Du kannst auch gerne mal den Energiegehalt von Benzin/Diesel in kWh umrechnen und mit einem Stromer vergleichen. Geht es Dir dabei aber noch ums Thema oder möchtest Du Elektromobilität einfach nur schlechtmachen?
> 
> Und davon ab: Ich suche den Fehler nicht bei dem älteren Pärchen, sondern ich halte die Geschichte für größtenteils frei erfunden.


Es ist nun aber hinlänglich bekannt dass die Langstrecken Mobilität nicht besonders gut ist bei aktuellen Elektrofahrzeugen, eben wegen dieser Laderoblematik, den zahlreichen unterschiedlichen Anbietern und Bezahlmöglichkeiten. Jetzt stell dir mal vor es hätten noch viel viel mehr Leute Elektroautos das System würde kollabieren und die Wartezeit würde entsprechend länger werden. Soviel Ladestation kann man auch gar nicht bauen um diesen Bedarf abzudecken jedenfalls nicht kurz oder mittelfristig.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch lustig, dass sie nur versuchen mit der einen Karte zu laden.
> Wozu haben sie denn ein Smartphone dabei und ohne Kreditkarte fahre ich nicht ins Ausland,nur um zwei Möglichkeiten zu nennen.


Das einzige was daran lustig ist ist die Tatsache, dass man überhaupt so viele verschiedene Karten braucht, da blickt doch kein normaler Mensch durch! Auch die Preise sind ein Witz, schnellladesysteme sind einfach viel zu teuer bzw werden es immer mehr. Der Preisspareffekt wird wohl mittelfristig ausbleiben also was haben wir gewonnen? Das Hauptproblem was ich sehe sind sowieso die Batterien, diese Stellen aktuell nur eine Zwischenlösung da. Und solange das Thema nicht abschließend geklärt ist finde ich lohnt es sich nicht wirklich ein Elektroauto anzuschaffen außer für Kurzstrecken Mobilität. Von einzelnen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem was ich sehe sind sowieso die Batterien, diese Stellen aktuell nur eine Zwischenlösung da.


Jede Alternative zur Batterie wird im Betrieb teurer, weil alles an den Strompreis gekoppelt ist.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal vor es hätten noch viel viel mehr Leute Elektroautos das System würde kollabieren und die Wartezeit würde entsprechend länger werden. Soviel Ladestation kann man auch gar nicht bauen um diesen Bedarf abzudecken jedenfalls nicht kurz oder mittelfristig.


Das System kollabiert nicht, denn nicht jeder mit einem Elektroauto ist alle 2h auf eine "Tankstelle" angewiesen. Die im Artikel geschilderte Situation (800km one way) ist ein Ausnahmefall und auch ziemlich blöd gelaufen, falls sie denn stimmt. Die meisten Leute fahren nicht mehr als 30-40km pro Tag und da musst Du selbst mit einem E-Golf maximal einmal pro Woche laden. Und ja, ich weiß, es gibt Ausnahmen: Ich fahre z. B. 50km zur Arbeit und zurück, also 500km pro Woche, aber ich bin auch nicht der gemittelte Durchschnitt. Auf die meisten trifft die vermeintliche "Langstreckenproblematik" der E-Autos gar nicht zu.


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und solange das Thema nicht abschließend geklärt ist finde ich lohnt es sich nicht wirklich ein Elektroauto anzuschaffen außer für Kurzstrecken Mobilität. Von einzelnen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.
> 
> MfG



Denkst du nicht das diese Kurzstreckenmobilität (Fahrt zur Arbeit, Fahrt zum Einkaufen, etc.) einen Großenteil der Verbraucher bereits abdeckt? Glaube die wenigsten Leute fahren täglich Langstrecken.








						Jährliche Fahrleistung 2021: So viel fahren Deutsche  |
					

Wie viel Deutsche pro Jahr fahren, hat Check24 in einer Auswertung erhoben: die jährliche Fahrleistung 2021 – aufgeschlüsselt nach Antriebsform!




					www.autozeitung.de
				



32,14km am Tag ist wohl der Durchschnitt.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das System kollabiert nicht, denn nicht jeder mit einem Elektroauto ist alle 2h auf eine "Tankstelle" angewiesen. Die im Artikel geschilderte Situation (800km one way) ist ein Ausnahmefall und auch ziemlich blöd gelaufen, falls sie denn stimmt. Die meisten Leute fahren nicht mehr als 30-40km pro Tag und da musst Du selbst mit einem E-Golf maximal einmal pro Woche laden. Und ja, ich weiß, es gibt Ausnahmen: Ich fahre z. B. 50km zur Arbeit und zurück, also 500km pro Woche, aber ich bin auch nicht der gemittelte Durchschnitt. Auf die meisten trifft die vermeintliche "Langstreckenproblematik" der E-Autos gar nicht zu.


Und genau deshalb sage ich ja auch, die aktuellen E-Autos sind konzeptionell nur für Kurzstrecken ausgelegt.

MfG


keinnick schrieb:


> Das System kollabiert nicht, denn nicht jeder mit einem Elektroauto ist alle 2h auf eine "Tankstelle" angewiesen. Die im Artikel geschilderte Situation (800km one way) ist ein Ausnahmefall und auch ziemlich blöd gelaufen, falls sie denn stimmt. Die meisten Leute fahren nicht mehr als 30-40km pro Tag und da musst Du selbst mit einem E-Golf maximal einmal pro Woche laden. Und ja, ich weiß, es gibt Ausnahmen: Ich fahre z. B. 50km zur Arbeit und zurück, also 500km pro Woche, aber ich bin auch nicht der gemittelte Durchschnitt. Auf die meisten trifft die vermeintliche "Langstreckenproblematik" der E-Autos gar nicht zu.


Und das mit dem System kollabieren sehe ich anders. Man muss ja nur mal in den Stoßzeiten in den Ferien auf Autobahntankstellen schauen, das steht man teilweise und muss zwei bis drei Autolänge abwarten. Wenn das jetzt alles e Autos werden kann man also pro Tankstopp mindestens zwei Stunden einplanen, tolle Aussichten. Das Problem bei den aktuellen Batterie Ladetechniken ist eben die Zeit die benötigt wird und solange das nicht geklärt ist, ist Elektromobilität keine gute Alternative zu mindestens nicht für einen Großteil der Nutzer, da diese nicht über eine Infrastruktur verfügen wo sie über Nacht auf dem eigenen Grundstück das Auto in Ruhe laden können.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Man muss ja nur mal in den Stoßzeiten in den Ferien auf Autobahntankstellen schauen


Und jetzt rechne mal durch, wie oft DU DICH PERSÖNLICH in dieser Situation befindest.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich sehr viele Gründe warum der Verbrauch geringer sein kann, Zuladung, Temperatur, Fahrgeschwindigkeit, Heizung, Radio, Beleuchtung, das könnten wir jetzt noch so ewig weiterführen. Den Fehler einzig und allein in dem älteren Pärchen zu suchen wird dem Problem nicht gerecht aber das scheint mir bei der Diskussion rund um das Thema Elektroautos üblich zu sein.
> 
> MfG


Selbst in Kombination erklärt das nicht den zweifachen Verbrauch wie in den Tests.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und jetzt rechne mal durch, wie oft DU DICH PERSÖNLICH in dieser Situation befindest.


Viele kaufen aber Autos für mehrere Anwendungszwecke und nicht nur eines, was auch Sinn macht, sowohl ökologisch als auch ökonomisch.  

MfG


mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Selbst in Kombination erklärt das nicht den zweifachen Verbrauch wie in den Tests.


Vielleicht war ja Stop-and-Go, oder Stau, was auf deutschen Autobahnen nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich ist, vor allem zu Stoßzeiten.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Viele kaufen aber Autos für mehrere Anwendungszwecke und nicht nur eines, was auch Sinn macht, sowohl ökologisch als auch ökonomisch.


Ja, das tue ich auch. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich trotzdem nicht mehr als 2 x im Jahr 800km am Stück fahre. Aber das willst Du offenbar nicht verstehen. Warum sollte ich mir ein E-Auto mit 800km Reichweite kaufen, wenn ich jeden Abend in der Garage laden kann? Was ist daran "ökologisch und ökonomisch"?

""


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, das tue ich auch. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich trotzdem nicht mehr als 2 x im Jahr 800km am Stück fahre. Aber das willst Du offenbar nicht verstehen. Warum sollte ich mir ein E-Auto mit 800km Reichweite kaufen, wenn ich jeden Abend in der Garage laden kann? Was ist daran "ökologisch und ökonomisch"?
> 
> ""


Ich sag doch, für Kurzstrecken Mobilität sind Elektroautos gut und da kann man auch in jedem Fall eine Empfehlung aussprechen aber jeder der mit seinem Auto auch Langstrecken in der Planung mit berücksichtigt sollte davon aktuell noch die Finger lassen, es sei denn natürlich Geld spielt keine Rolle und man hat eh noch mindestens einen Zweitwagen mit dem man diesen Bereich abdecken kann. Das trifft auch auf einige der Elektrofahrer zu, zumindestens die, die ich kenne.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (27. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir ein E-Auto mit 800km Reichweite kaufen, wenn ich jeden Abend in der Garage laden kann?


Ist aber das selbe Szenario. Wie viele brauchen diese Reichweite? Aber wie viele können nachts zu Hause laden? Mich stört die kurze Reichweite weil ich nachts nicht zu Hause laden kann. Für den täglichen Arbeitsweg ist die Reichweite schon Mist.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. März 2021)

Das zeigt wieder auf das Tesla hier wirklich voraus ist. Die Ladeinfrastutkur ist einfach zuverlässig und einfach zu bedienen. Hinfahren, einstecken, laden, fertig. 
DAS wäre eigentlich das System wie es sein sollte. Aber aus irgend einem Grund will das sonst keiner, je komplizierter desto besser schein die generelle Situation zu sein. 

Aber Reichweite im Auto is schon gut.. ich hab ja auch für 500km Reichweite den Akku drin, und 90% aller Fahrten sind unter 20 km. Aber der grosse Akku hat auch ein paar Vorteile... allein die Zyklenzahl etc. geht natürlich deutlich runter wenn ich 100kwh statt 50 hab... man muss einfach weniger oft laden. Vor allem wenn man nicht jeden Abend zu Hause voll machen kann.


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das zeigt wieder auf das Tesla hier wirklich voraus ist. Die Ladeinfrastutkur ist einfach zuverlässig und einfach zu bedienen. Hinfahren, einstecken, laden, fertig.
> DAS wäre eigentlich das System wie es sein sollte. Aber aus irgend einem Grund will das sonst keiner, je komplizierter desto besser schein die generelle Situation zu sein.
> 
> Aber Reichweite im Auto is schon gut.. ich hab ja auch für 500km Reichweite den Akku drin, und 90% aller Fahrten sind unter 20 km. Aber der grosse Akku hat auch ein paar Vorteile... allein die Zyklenzahl etc. geht natürlich deutlich runter wenn ich 100kwh statt 50 hab... man muss einfach weniger oft laden. Vor allem wenn man nicht jeden Abend zu Hause voll machen kann.


Das sprichst du ein weiteres großes Problem an und die wenigsten Menschen haben die Möglichkeit jeden Abend einfach von zu Hause aus das Auto voll zu machen oder meinetwegen jeden zweiten und in den Innenstädten gibt es einfach nicht den Platz eine Infrastruktur zu erstellen um allen Autofahrern diese Möglichkeit zu bieten, wenn Sie sie brauchen.

Auch das Problem kann man eigentlich nur durch Reichweite ändern, sodass einfach nicht mehr so oft aufgeladen werden muss. Aber dazu halte ich die aktuelle Akkutechnik einfach nicht für die richtige und ich glaube nicht, dass die Autos dahingehend so kompatibel sind, das mit dem Erscheinen neuerer und besserer Akkus diese einfach ausgetauscht werden können, von den wirtschaftlichen Faktoren mal ganz abgesehen.

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (28. März 2021)

Da geht die Entwicklung ja gut voran. Das hat ja erst angefangen. Und derzeit ist das Batterieelektrische Auto halt noch nicht für jeden geeignet. Es gibt ja kein gesetzliches Recht darauf. Aber ich denke in 5 bis 10 Jahren ist das Thema auch erledigt. 
Muss man ja nur mal zurück gucken.. wie viele Jahre lang musste man Benzin aufwändig irgendwo beschaffen bis das Tankstellennetz wirklich gut war? Das hat auch länger als 7 Jahre gedauert damals...


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da geht die Entwicklung ja gut voran. Das hat ja erst angefangen. Und derzeit ist das Batterieelektrische Auto halt noch nicht für jeden geeignet. Es gibt ja kein gesetzliches Recht darauf. Aber ich denke in 5 bis 10 Jahren ist das Thema auch erledigt.
> Muss man ja nur mal zurück gucken.. wie viele Jahre lang musste man Benzin aufwändig irgendwo beschaffen bis das Tankstellennetz wirklich gut war? Das hat auch länger als 7 Jahre gedauert damals...


Das Problem ist nicht die Ladeinfrastruktur grundsätzlich, sondern vielmehr die Batterietechnik. Das Laden dauert einfach zu lange.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (28. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Ladeinfrastruktur grundsätzlich, sondern vielmehr die Batterietechnik. Das Laden dauert einfach zu lange.
> 
> MfG


Wechselakkus wären ne Top. Ranfahren, leeren Akku raus, vollen rein, weiter gehts. Sollte schnelle gehen als herkömmliches Tanken. Aber sich auf 2-3 modulare Standardakkuformen zu einigen sind die Autohersteller allesamt zu blöd. Die EU regelt ja mittlerweile auch alles, aber selbst die sind für sowas einfach zu blöd, obwohl das eigentlich total simpel von der Machbarkeit wäre.
Und ich bin nicht blöd genug, mehr Geld für weniger Reichweite und zusätzlich 
auch noch in langsamer zu investieren. 

Es ist ja überhaupt kein Hexenwerk, solch ein Akkuauto für Kurzstrecke UND Langstrecke zu planen und zu bauen, aber wenn alle(Hersteller und Kunden) zu Böd und zu Stur wird sich das natürlich noch sehr viele Jahre hinziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2021)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die nicht blöd sind? 
Jeder will sein System durchsetzen, damit man mehr Geld verdienen kann. 
Wenn es ausserdem für dich kein Problem so ein Fahrzeug zu konstruieren, warum machst du es dann nicht?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. März 2021)

Jo, is ja kein Problem. Vom Kleinwagen bis zum 3,5t Lieferwagen eine genormte Akkugrösse   Anschlüsse auch alle gleich, bei nem Auto in Polo-Grösse muss man halt auch alles für 600kW Leistung und mehr auslegen, aber das is ja alles easy 
Dazu die Crahstests... dat wird easy


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2021)

Es wurde ja mal laut über modulare Akkus nachgedacht, bei denen man nicht eine Großbatterie, sondern einzelne Blöcke verwendet und die sogar, wenn entladen, einzeln ausgewechselt werden könnten? Das ließe sich dann auch skalieren.

Mir fallen allerdings auch dazu gleich ein paar fiese technische Hürden ein. Delivery Logic, zunehmende Widerstände ...


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2021)

Selbst Tesla hat das aufgegeben und da war man damals nur beim Model S...


----------



## Albatros1 (28. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wechselakku


----------



## Eckism (28. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die nicht blöd sind?
> Jeder will sein System durchsetzen, damit man mehr Geld verdienen kann.
> Wenn es ausserdem für dich kein Problem so ein Fahrzeug zu konstruieren, warum machst du es dann nicht?


Das ist ja das Problem, das jeder sein Geld verdienen will, wobei man beim Akku glaube gar nicht mal so viel verdient.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jo, is ja kein Problem. Vom Kleinwagen bis zum 3,5t Lieferwagen *eine genormte Akkugrösse*   Anschlüsse auch alle gleich, bei nem Auto in Polo-Grösse muss man halt auch alles für 600kW Leistung und mehr auslegen, aber das is ja alles easy
> Dazu die Crahstests... dat wird easy


Intelligente Leute hätten "*2-3 modulare Standardakkuformen"* kapiert...für Dich hab ich es mal in dick gemacht.  


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es wurde ja mal laut über modulare Akkus nachgedacht, bei denen man nicht eine Großbatterie, sondern einzelne Blöcke verwendet und die sogar, wenn entladen, einzeln ausgewechselt werden könnten? Das ließe sich dann auch skalieren.
> 
> Mir fallen allerdings auch dazu gleich ein paar fiese technische Hürden ein. Delivery Logic, zunehmende Widerstände ...


So ein E-Auto ist auch nur ein Akkuschrauber auf Rädern, da kann man auch in verschiedenen Größen wechseln...halt nicht Herstellerübergreifend, aber so ein kleiner Akku ist auch günstiger und man hat mehrer in der Nähe.
Das sind doch Module...mehrer Zellen (Größe ca. 3-4 Zigarettenschachteln) sind in einem Modul und mehrer Module ergibt den Akku. Ob die jetzt nun unnötigerweise irgendwie Verklebt sind weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, ich gehen nicht davon aus.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Heute tanken 4 oder 8 PKW gleichzeitig. Nun nehmen wir die Anzahl pro Stunde. Das müßte eine Anlage mit Wechselakkus schaffen. Natürlich braucht diese Anlage auch eine armdicke Stromleitung um Akkus gleichzeitig zu laden.
> Da dort eine Menge Akkus vorhanden wäre müßte die Sicherheit extrem sein. Wenn mal 100 Akkus hochgehen braucht man nicht mehr die Feuerwehr rufen.
> Nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen.


Heutige Tankstellen(auch in Wohngebieten) mit 10.000ten Litern seeeeehr leicht entzündlichen Flüssigkeiten stellen anscheinend eine geringere Gefahr für Dich da!?


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Heute tanken 4 oder 8 PKW gleichzeitig. Nun nehmen wir die Anzahl pro Stunde.


Wo sollen die Verbrenner denn sonst tanken? Ach ja

Wo sollen die BEVs denn sonst laden? Ach ja zu Hause und das ist für immer mehr Menschen möglich!


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

Die finale Ausbaustufe sieht ja vor, dass überall dort (zumindest langsam) geladen werden kann, wo auch öffentliche Parkplätze ausgewiesen sind. Bis dahin muss natürlich noch Einiges getan werden, aber baulich ist das grundsätzlich nicht mehr Aufwand, als die Einführung elektrischer Straßenbeleuchtung.

Natürlich müssen dafür allein die Leistungen an etlichen Stellen verstärkt werden und man sich endlich mal auf ein standardisiertes Abrechnungssystem einigen.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die finale Ausbaustufe sieht ja vor, dass überall dort (zumindest langsam) geladen werden kann, wo auch öffentliche Parkplätze ausgewiesen sind. Bis dahin muss natürlich noch Einiges getan werden, aber baulich ist das grundsätzlich nicht mehr Aufwand, als die Einführung elektrischer Straßenbeleuchtung.
> 
> Natürlich müssen dafür allein die Leistungen an etlichen Stellen verstärkt werden und man sich endlich mal auf ein standardisiertes Abrechnungssystem einigen.


Und wie soll das in einer Stadt in der Praxis aussehen? Steht dann alle drei Meter eine Ladesäule, ich glaube kaum dass irgendwelche Städteplaner so etwas zulassen würden.   

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wie soll das in einer Stadt in der Praxis aussehen? Steht dann alle drei Meter eine Ladesäule, ich glaube kaum dass irgendwelche Städteplaner so etwas zulassen würden.


Städteplaner müssen auch durchschnittlich alle 20 Meter eine Straßenlaterne berücksichtigen. Eine zusammen mit dieser platzierte Ladesäule müsste als im Durchschnitt 10 Fahrzeuge bei schlimmstenfalls einer Ladekabellänge von 10 Metern versorgen.

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass Ladesäulen weder bau- noch elektrotechnisch und schon gar nicht ästhetisch in irgend einer Form gottbestimmt sind. Die Abnahmebuchsen können beispielsweise auch ebenso gut alle fünf Meter im Boden versenkt sein.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wie soll das in einer Stadt in der Praxis aussehen? Steht dann alle drei Meter eine Ladesäule, ich glaube kaum dass irgendwelche Städteplaner so etwas zulassen würden.
> 
> MfG


Möglichkeiten gibt es genug: 








						Straßenlaterne lädt E-Autos und bietet Internet-Zugang
					

In Donauwörth wird eine neuartige LED-Straßenbeleuchtung getestet.  Mit ihr kann man Elektrofahrzeuge mit Strom versorgen und sogar mit Smartphone oder Tablet online gehen. Denn in den Masten sind eine Ladesäule und ein WLAN Access Point integriert.




					www.br.de
				












						Aus Laternen werden Ladestationen: Berlin eifert London nach
					

1.000 Laternenmasten sollen in Berlin in den nächsten zwei Jahren zu Ubitricity-Ladestationen für Elektroautos umgebaut werden.




					www.businessinsider.de
				




Man muss nur wollen. Siehe Japan und sein 5G-Netz.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Städteplaner müssen auch durchschnittlich alle 20 Meter eine Straßenlaterne berücksichtigen. Eine zusammen mit dieser platzierte Ladesäule müsste als im Durchschnitt 10 Fahrzeuge bei schlimmstenfalls einer Ladekabellänge von 10 Metern versorgen.
> 
> Einmal davon abgesehen, dass Ladesäulen weder bau- noch elektrotechnisch und schon gar nicht ästhetisch in irgend einer Form gottbestimmt sind. Die Abnahmebuchsen können beispielsweise auch ebenso gut alle fünf Meter im Boden versenkt sein.



Die kriegen es ja nicht mal hin vernünftige Glasfaser im Boden zu versenken. *g*
Klar mag das alles theoretisch möglich sein, wird aber nicht so kommen. Das Problem wird sich erst mit anderen Stromspeichertechniken und deutlich mehr Reichweiter lösen lassen.

Das A&O für den "Durchbruch" sind m. M. n. Ladezeit und Reichweite und beides ist unterirdisch oder aber nur durch hohen Ressourcenaufwand und sehr schweren Akkus möglich.

MfG


Painkiller schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten gibt es genug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du schon mal in Berlin versucht einen Parkplatz zu kriegen? 
Und eine Ladung pro Laterne deckt bei weitem nicht den dann nötigen Bedarf. In Ballungsgebieten ist das auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Kann man natürlich alles machen aber ich halte es für nicht sehr sinnvoll so viel Geld in Infrastruktur zu stecken, die durch neue Akkutechniken(mehr Reichweite und schnelle Ladezeiten) obsolet werden würde. Daran hapert es einfach.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in Berlin versucht einen Parkplatz zu kriegen?


Ich wohn im Raum München und kenn die Parkplatz-Situation in Großstädten sehr gut.  Das Problem sind aber nicht die Parkplätze sondern der oftmals mangelhafte ÖPNV. Gerade München ist hier in den 70ern stecken geblieben. 

Beispiel: Würde ich mit dem ÖPNV in die Arbeit fahren, würde ich ca. 2 - 2.5 Stunden brauchen. Fahr ich mit dem Auto, dann sind es gerade mal 30 Minuten. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Und eine Ladung pro Laterne deckt bei weitem nicht den dann nötigen Bedarf.


Darum geht es mir auch nicht. Mir geht es darum, das sich auf dem Gebiet allgemein was tun muss. Und wo wären wir denn, wenn wir nirgends anfangen würden? Immer noch bei der Pferdekutsche. vermute ich. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich alles machen aber ich halte es für nicht sehr sinnvoll so viel Geld in Infrastruktur zu stecken, die durch neue Akkutechniken(mehr Reichweite und schnelle Ladezeiten) obsolet werden würde. Daran hapert es einfach.


Der Akku ist in meinen Augen eh nur ein Zwischenschritt. Wasserstoff wäre wohl die besten Lösung. Aber da hakt es an ganz anderen Stellen.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich wohn im Raum München und kenn die Parkplatz-Situation in Großstädten sehr gut.  Das Problem sind aber nicht die Parkplätze sondern der oftmals mangelhafte ÖPNV. Gerade München ist hier in den 70ern stecken geblieben.
> 
> Beispiel: Würde ich mit dem ÖPNV in die Arbeit fahren, würde ich ca. 2 - 2.5 Stunden brauchen. Fahr ich mit dem Auto, dann sind es gerade mal 30 Minuten.


Das kenne ich, innerhalb Berlin. Mit Auto 25 Minuten, mit ÖPNV 1,15 Stunden...   


Painkiller schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir auch nicht. Mir geht es darum, das sich auf dem Gebiet allgemein was tun muss. Und wo wären wir denn, wenn wir nirgends anfangen würden? Immer noch bei der Pferdekutsche. vermute ich.
> 
> 
> Der Akku ist in meinen Augen eh nur ein Zwischenschritt. Wasserstoff wäre wohl die besten Lösung. Aber da hakt es an ganz anderen Stellen.


Ja muss es, da bin ich auch ganz bei dir aber die aktuelle Akkutechnik halte ich dahingend für nicht ausreichend und ich würde da nicht so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, wenn da der entscheidende Durchbruch erst noch erfolgen wird. Das könnte auch ein Grund für den schleppenden Ausbau sein. Warum sollte man da viel Investieren, wenn neue, leichtere, schneller zu ladende und mit deutlich mehr Reichweite versehene Akkus die Lösung wären und man so auf vorhandene Tankstellenstrukturen zurückgreifen könnte? 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Gerade München ist hier in den 70ern stecken geblieben.


Ich kenne auch die Großsstädte in NRW und nein, München ist da schon annehmbarer.
In Düsseldorf hab ich Samstag und Sonntag nen S Bahn Takt von 30 Minuten und hier in München am Wochenende noch spät Nachts meine 20 Minuten.
Obwohl die S Bahn in Düsseldorf deutlich mehr Menschen verbindet als die in München.

Auch das Ticketsystem ist besser, die Streifenkarten sind genialer als unsere 4er Tickets die man für eine bestimmte Preisstufe kaufen muss und wenn man mal weiter will kann man ein Zusatzticket kaufen. Hier stempel ich einfach einmal mehr ab (ggf über die App digital)

Nein München ist definitiv nicht in den 70ern geblieben, auch nicht im Vergleich zu einigen anderen europäischen Großstädten in denen ich schon war.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch die Großsstädte in NRW und nein, München ist da schon annehmbarer.
> In Düsseldorf hab ich Samstag und Sonntag nen S Bahn Takt von 30 Minuten und hier in München am Wochenende noch spät Nachts meine 20 Minuten.


Da hast du schon recht. Wenn´s mal läuft, dann läuft es. Aber leider läuft es viel zu oft eben nicht. :/

Der 20 Minuten Takt bringt dir dann gar nichts, wenn aufgrund von Baustellen (und davon gibt es reichlich!  ) Schienenersatzverkehr (der auch nicht oder nicht pünktlich kommt) herrscht, oder die Stellwerke an der Donnersberger oder Laim eine Störung haben. Das kommt leider viel zu oft vor.  Ich bin über 10 Jahre täglich mit der S-Bahn in die Stadt gependelt. Die Züge sind teilweise so schlecht getaktet, das du es nicht mal auf das andere Gleis geschafft hast, wenn dein Zug auch nur mit einer Minute Verspätung eingefahren ist. -.- Von dem Chaos das ausbricht wenn Wiesn, Messen oder sonstige Veranstaltungen sind, will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Das was München wirklich gebraucht hätte, wäre eine Ringbahn gewesen. Nur so hätte sich der Verkehr am mittleren Ring langfristig entlasten lassen. 

Von den "natürlichen" Feinden der S-Bahn mal abgesehen: Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter, Regen, Schnee, Personen im Gleisbett, Luftballons, Betrunkene. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein München ist definitiv nicht in den 70ern geblieben, auch nicht im Vergleich zu einigen anderen europäischen Großstädten in denen ich schon war.


Rückbau von Tramlinen (inkl. Kehrtwende), Ausdünnen der Nachtlinien, keine Ringbahn, veraltete Stellwerke, Dauerbaustellen in der Stadt und auf den Schienen, streichen von Verstärkerzügen, Dauerbaustellen bei Bahnhöfen, Weichenstörungen (ca. 196 pro Jahr) etc etc. Kurz gesagt, es gibt noch viel zu tun. Das haben auch unsere Politiker bemerkt. Nicht umsonst ist das Thema ÖPNV-München jährlich bei den Parteien vertreten. Aber immerhin experimetiert die MVG schon mal mit Elektrobussen.  Mal sehen wohin da die Reise geht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch das Ticketsystem ist besser, die Streifenkarten sind genialer als unsere 4er Tickets die man für eine bestimmte Preisstufe kaufen muss und wenn man mal weiter will kann man ein Zusatzticket kaufen. Hier stempel ich einfach einmal mehr ab (ggf über die App digital)


Da stimme ich dir zu. Das ist wirklich komfortabler geworden. War früher aber auch schon schlimmer.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die kriegen es ja nicht mal hin vernünftige Glasfaser im Boden zu versenken. *g*


Das kriegen sie sehr wohl hin, sie wollen nur nicht, Und zwar deshalb, weil dort schon Kupfer liegt. Und das zu versenken war wiederum keinerlei Problem.

Kurz gesagt: Deutschland wurde in den letzten 20 Jahren praktisch zweimal umgegraben - in einigen Kommunen sogar viermal. Das war technisch und logistisch überhaupt kein Problem. Der Wille dafür muss da sein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in Berlin versucht einen Parkplatz zu kriegen?


Du meinst, manche Berliner fahren 24/7 in ihren Autos herum, weil sie diese nirgends abstellen können? Das habe ich noch nicht beobachten können, obwohl ich vor 12 Jahren in den Süden Berlins gezogen bin. 

Irgendwann steht jede Kiste. Und wenn dann eine Ladebuchse vorhanden ist, kann sie auch laden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und eine Ladung pro Laterne deckt bei weitem nicht den dann nötigen Bedarf. In Ballungsgebieten ist das auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


Als Elektroingenieur kann ich da keine grundsätzliche Hürde erkennen. Eine Ladestation an jeder Laterne, eine versenkte Buchse auf halber Strecke dazwischen reicht, um alle dort möglicherweise parkenden Fahrzeuge anzuschließen. Im Durchschnitt, versteht sich.
Das größere Problem ist der Hauptstrang, der auf die Buchsen verzweigt, aber auch das ist machbar.
Das größte Problem steckt in den Köpfen, weil viele Leute merkwürdigerweise erwarten, dass der Strom unsichtbar zu ihnen kommen muss, egal wie viel sie brauchen, und den Netzausbau behindern.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Von den "natürlichen" Feinden der S-Bahn mal abgesehen: Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter, Regen, Schnee, Personen im Gleisbett, Luftballons, Betrunkene.


Du hast die Kunden vergessen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Von den "natürlichen" Feinden der S-Bahn mal abgesehen: Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter,


Moment - die ersten 4 waren die Hauptfeinde des Sozialismus.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Rückbau von Tramlinen (inkl. Kehrtwende), Ausdünnen der Nachtlinien, keine Ringbahn, veraltete Stellwerke, Dauerbaustellen in der Stadt und auf den Schienen, streichen von Verstärkerzügen, Dauerbaustellen bei Bahnhöfen, Weichenstörungen (ca. 196 pro Jahr) etc etc. Kurz gesagt, es gibt noch viel zu tun.


Und ich hab mich über die Reichsbahn gewundert.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die nicht blöd sind?
> Jeder will sein System durchsetzen, damit man mehr Geld verdienen kann.


So werden sie aber weniger verdienen, weil sich weniger Leute den überteuerten Schei... leisten können.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn es ausserdem für dich kein Problem so ein Fahrzeug zu konstruieren, warum machst du es dann nicht?


Dafür gibt es Leute, die ein Mehrfaches meines Gehaltes verdienen, nur mal so.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das wundert mich auch immer.
> Mehr Reichweite bedeutet mehr pro Zeiteinheit in den Akku packen.
> 20.000 PKW in der Stadt sind bei 100kw charger 2 Millionen kw die zusätzlich in die Stadt geschafft werden müssen. Natürlich auch verteilt.
> Da mehr mit Strom geheizt werden soll diese Menge zusätzlich. Vor Urlaub, Ferien, Feiertagen usw entsprechend mehr.
> Nimmt man die erforderliche Technik und natürlich die Stromerzeugung ergeben sich Probleme die erst gelöst werden müssen. Da sind wir noch nicht weit und auch die Finanzierung ist noch völlig unklar.


All das müsste man nicht haben, wenn man, wie jetzt auch, entsprechende Reichweiten in kurzen Zeiträumen laden könnte aber das geht, wie schon oft erwähnt, aufgrund der suboptimalen Batterietechnik einfach nicht. Und eine Infrastruktur rund um so eine suboptimale Batterietechnik aufzubauen ist wirtschaftlich gesehen nicht sinnvoll, deshalb auch das seid Jahren zögerliche Verhalten.

@Mahoy
Schön, dann wohnen wir gar nicht so unterschiedlich. 
Nurweil etwas theoretisch möglich ist, bedeutet es nicht, dass es in der Praxis auch sinnvoll ist. Einen solchen Ausbau halte ich für nicht so praxistauglich. Sinnvoller ist es wohl eher die Batterietechniken zu fördern und Reichweite und Ladezeiten zu optimieren, so dass dann wieder an zentralen Anlaufstellen, wie Tankstellen und Co., geladen werden kann.

MfG


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> All


----------



## Eckism (29. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Akkutechnik muß sich auf jeden Fall ändern, da wir sonst für unseren Umweltschutz andere Länder wegen z.B. Lithium entsprechend schädigen. Das scheint nicht verhältnismäßig zu sein.


E-Mobilität ist Umweltschutz...und wenns auf Kosten der Umwelt ist.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> E-Mobilität ist Umweltschutz...und wenns auf Kosten der Umwelt ist.


Innerhalb der deutschen Grenzen gibt es Lithium-Vorkommen von 2,5 Millionen Tonnen. Damit lassen sich 'ne Menge Batterien bauen. Und die kann man nicht nur mehrfach verwenden, sondern auch recyceln - beides ist schon mit den 56 Mio. Tonnen Kraftstoff, die jedes Jahr allein in Deutschland verbrannt werden, signifikant schwieriger. Schonend ausgedrückt.  

Übrigens werden bei der Produktion von Fahrzeugen mit Verbrennungsmotor ebenfalls jede Menge Rohstoffe benötigt, deren Verfügbarkeit und Umweltbilanz nicht besser oder sogar schlechter ist.

Aber ja, das einzelne Elektrofahrzeug braucht in der Herstellung mehr Rohstoffe. Im Betrieb dafür allerdings deutlich weniger. Und da ein Fahrzeug nur einmal gebaut, aber längere Zeit genutzt wird, ist die Gesamtbilanz eines E-Autos dann doch um ein Vielfaches besser.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Innerhalb


----------



## Eckism (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Innerhalb der deutschen Grenzen gibt es Lithium-Vorkommen von 2,5 Millionen Tonnen.


Ich könnte wetten, in 10 Jahren sind es immernoch 2,5 Mio. Tonnen...weils einfach biliger und einfacher ist, andere Länder auszubeuten und deren Umwelt kaputt zu machen.
In Deutschland ist eigentlich nur wichtig, das man  im Umkreis von 200 km² ein Schutzgebiet einrichtet, weil so ein Ökofuzzi nen Furz von einem seltenen Marienkäfer gerochen hat...


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, wo in Deutschland gibts Lithium? Kein Widerstand von der Bevölkerung zu erwarten, keine Umweltprobleme und wie sehen die deutschen Kosten dazu aus?


Ach wenn man nen Tagebau errichten kann den man von der ISS aus sieht kann man auch Lithium abbauen.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, in 10 Jahren sind es immernoch 2,5 Mio. Tonnen...weils einfach biliger und einfacher ist, andere Länder auszubeuten und deren Umwelt kaputt zu machen.
> In Deutschland ist eigentlich nur wichtig, das man  im Umkreis von 200 km² ein Schutzgebiet einrichtet, weil so ein Ökofuzzi nen Furz von einem seltenen Marienkäfer gerochen hat...


Bei uns gibt es sogar Protestwiderstände gegen Ökostrom. Alle wollen ihn aber bitte nicht vor der Haustür.   

MfG


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ja, das einzelne Elektrofahrzeug braucht in der Herstellung mehr Rohstoffe. Im Betrieb dafür allerdings deutlich weniger. Und da ein Fahrzeug nur einmal gebaut, aber längere Zeit genutzt wird, ist die Gesamtbilanz eines E-Autos dann doch um ein Vielfaches besser.


Abwarten, noch gibt es keine Daten, wie sich das bei Gebraucht E-Autos verhält und ob da nicht dann Akkus getauscht werden müssen. 

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (29. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Fast *zwei Millionen Liter Wasser* werden verbraucht, um eine Tonne Lithium herzustellen. Am chilenischen Atacama-Salzsee, wo seit 1984 Lithium abgebaut wird, sind die Folgen erkennbar: Der Grundwasserspiegel in der Region sinkt, Vegetation vertrocknet, Böden versalzen und endemische Vogelarten wie die Flamingos sterben aus. Weil die indigenen Gemeinden weder informiert noch angemessen an den Gewinnen beteiligt werden, gibt es zahlreiche Konflikte.


Das is so alt dass es nen Bart hat wie sonst was...  erklräre doch mal ganz genau wie das Benzin und der Diesel hergestellt werden. Ohne Wasser und Strom hoffe ich mal. Und bitte auch alle Milliarden Liter Wasser mit rein rechnen die verseucht werden, Grundwasser das man anzünden kann und so weiter. Konflikte wegen Öl existieren natürlich auch nicht....

Und sowas Klick mir passiert ja zum Glück nur alle 1.000 Jahre... is viel besser als nach Alternativen zu forschen....


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Leute, die ein Mehrfaches meines Gehaltes verdienen, nur mal so.


Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? 
Bist du Eckism?


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, wo in Deutschland gibts Lithium?


Frag' lieber, wo es das nicht gibt. Du kannst quasi nichts goutieren, ohne nicht gleichzeitig Lithium aufzunehmen.

Ansonsten, in genau den Regionen, in denen hierzulande schon immer Bergbau betrieben wurde. Lithium ist (auch) ein Beiprodukt und wurde schon immer praktisch mitgefördert, nur konnte es Jahrhunderte lang niemand identifizieren, geschweige denn etwas damit anfangen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Kein Widerstand von der Bevölkerung zu erwarten, keine Umweltprobleme und wie sehen die deutschen Kosten dazu aus?


Vorweg: Haben Umweltprobleme interessiert, als Kohletagebaue noch systemwichtig waren?
Und fragt heute jemand nach den tatsächlichen Kosten, die für Beschaffung und Sicherung der deutschen Erdölversorgung entstehen? 

Wir können Lithium auf jeden Fall sauberer abbauen und abscheiden als beispielsweise Chile. Und es kommt uns auf längere Sicht billiger, als Kraftstoffe zu verwenden, deren Vorräte sinken, während die Zahl der Interessenten steigt, und die obendrein nicht gerade vor der Haustür lagern.
Und bis dahin entstehen hierzulande etliche Arbeitsplätze im kompletten Gewinnungs- und Verarbeitungsprozess.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, in 10 Jahren sind es immernoch 2,5 Mio. Tonnen...weils einfach biliger und einfacher ist, andere Länder auszubeuten und deren Umwelt kaputt zu machen.


Wobei das immer noch kein Argument gegen Elektromobilität ist, weil es diesen Ländern vermutlich herzlich gleichgültig ist, wegen _welcher_ von uns benötigter Rohstoffe sie _jetzt_ von uns ausgebeutet werden.

Selbst wenn man mal für einen Moment komplett Ar*** ist und sich nicht um Ausbeutung schert, sollte man darüber nachdenken, dass es sinnvoll ist, sich breits jetzt darauf vorzubereiten, dass zwangsläufig entweder die Ausgebeuteten ihre Rohstoffe lieber selbst verwerten oder wir irgendwann mit stärkeren Ausbeutern konkurrieren müssten.
Wenn man dann sagen kann "Jau, streitet ihr euch mal schön, wir können inzwischen Energie (weitestgehend)  lokal erzeugen und damit unter anderem selbst produzierte Batterien füllen. Ach übrigens, die sind gut, wollt ihr welche kaufen?", dann steht man ausgesprochen gut da.


----------



## Eckism (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei das immer noch kein Argument gegen Elektromobilität ist, weil es diesen Ländern vermutlich herzlich gleichgültig ist, wegen _welcher_ von uns benötigter Rohstoffe sie _jetzt_ von uns ausgebeutet werden.


Nur weil man sich die Welt nicht mit den Farben ausmalt, die einen gefallen, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man dagegen ist.


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na dann, wie von manchen gefordert. Die konventionellen im Dezember weg, E-Autos mit 20.000 fördern, Leitungen verlegen, usw. Wr werden glücklich sein. Nur, der Effekt wird größtenteils ausbleiben.


Mit 20.000€ Förderung würde ich mir sogar einen E-Up holen...da muss ich Samstags zum Brötchen holen nicht die dicke Dieselkuh anschmeißen.


----------



## DaStash (1. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit 20.000€ Förderung würde ich mir sogar einen E-Up holen...da muss ich Samstags zum Brötchen holen nicht die dicke Dieselkuh anschmeißen.


Ach was heißt das schon, 20000 Euro Förderung bedeutet die Autos werden dann 20000 € teurer.  

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist es vor allem, unverzüglich mit dem Kohleausstieg zu beginnen


Ja beginnen 
Nur weil du mit einem Studium beginnst hast du morgen auch keinen Bachelor.


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ach was heißt das schon, 20000 Euro Förderung bedeutet die Autos werden dann 20000 € teurer.
> 
> MfG


Das Ding kostet keine 20.000€...da würde ich Geld und auch noch ein Spielzwug dazubekommen.
Eigenes Geld würde ich momentan noch nicht in ein E-Auto stecken...Diesel hat für mich mehr Vorteile.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2021)

kurze Pause um die Ökostromdiskussion aufzulagern
Thema Stromgewinnung geht hier weiter:





						Zu viel oder zu wenig Strom für E-Autos? Und woher eigentlich?
					

Das größte Problem steckt in den Köpfen, weil viele Leute merkwürdigerweise erwarten, dass der Strom unsichtbar zu ihnen kommen muss, egal wie viel sie brauchen, und den Netzausbau behindern.  Stimmt, das wundert mich auch immer. Mehr Reichweite bedeutet mehr pro Zeiteinheit in den Akku packen...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2021)

Um einzuschätzen, ob ein E-Auto derzeit und in meiner Anwendungssituation sinnvoll ist, brauche ich mein Diplom sicherlich nicht.
Für die zumeist daran anknüpfenden Diskussionen über Vor- und Nachteile von Elektromobilität an sich ist der technische Hintergrund allerdings recht hilfreich.  

(Bei Sparanus' Einwurf ging es allerdings m.M. eher darum, dass eine _jetzt_ ausgesprochene Forderung nach Abbau von Kohlekraftwerken nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass die auch _jetzt_ gleich weg sind oder gar fehlen. Womit es eigentlich in den ausgelagerten Thread zur Stromerzeugung gehört.)


----------



## Sam_Bochum (8. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Heutige Tankstellen(auch in Wohngebieten) mit 10.000ten Litern seeeeehr leicht entzündlichen Flüssigkeiten stellen anscheinend eine geringere Gefahr für Dich da!?


Benzin und Diesel lagern in Tanks, vergraben unter der Erde.
Da ist die Gefahr größer sich beim Niesen das Hirn zu verletzen als das so ein Tank hochgeht....

Also bitte, nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, bloß weil man keine Ahnung hat wovon man redet.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2021)

Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Benzin und Diesel lagern in Tanks, vergraben unter der Erde.


Schon mal dabei gewesen, wenn dir brennendes Benzin entgegenfließt?


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2021)

Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Benzin und Diesel lagern in Tanks, vergraben unter der Erde.
> Da ist die Gefahr größer sich beim Niesen das Hirn zu verletzen als das so ein Tank hochgeht....


Wusste ich's doch! Das Verbot von offenem Feuer an Tankstellen und bei ölfördernden und -verarbeitenden Anlagen ist nichts als Schikane mündiger Bürger. Skandal!!! 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Schon mal dabei gewesen, wenn dir brennendes Benzin entgegenfließt?


Es stimmt schon, die Gefahr ist gewissermaßen gebändigt, weil man sich irgendwann zu Anfang der Nutzung volatiler Kraftstoffe Gedanken zu deren Lagerung gemacht und die Verfahren über Jahre immer weiter verfeinert hat.
Warum dasselbe nicht auch bei Akkus (oder ggf. Wasserstoff) möglich sein sollte, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr erst mal mit einem Schulfreund unterhalten, den es zur Berufsfeuerwehr verschlagen hat. Der meinte, das möglicherweise durchgehende Akkus oder auch Brennstoffzellen als Problem gesehen wurden, weil schlichtweg keine umfassenden Handlungsanweisungen und -vorschriften ausgearbeitet waren, wie man dabei vorzugehen hat. Dasselbe Problem hatte man anno Petroleum bei Benzin- und Ölbränden, bevor man ganz selbstverständlich mit entsprechenden Löschmitteln- und methoden angerückt ist.
Ja, Akkus brennen länger. Trotzdem binden sie Brandschutzkapazitäten nicht länger, weil man sich beispielsweise nicht um abfließende oder einsickernde Öle Gedanken machen muss.

Aber schon klar, Problemlösung hat man inzwischen verlernt und wir werden alle sterben, weil zunehmend fahrende Bomben unterwegs sind! 

Mal ernsthaft: Wie man Brände von Großbatterien vermeidet oder diese sicher löscht, ist in etlichen Bereichen seit Ewigkeiten bekannt. Das war schon Thema meine E-Ingenieursstudiums, und das habe ich abgeschlossen, als Einige hier noch ihre Milchzähne hatten. Es muss lediglich in die entsprechenden Alltagsbereiche überführt werden.

Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass selbst vergleichsweise empfindliche Li-Akkus immer noch ziemlich robust sind. Jeden Tag fallen zig Geräte damit aus Händen und Taschen sowie vom Laster, werden geknickt, überrollt oder sonstwie malträtiert; darunter auch Ware eher zweifelhafter Produktionsqualität. Die Anzahl der Akkus, die durchbrennen, ist dennoch eher ... überschaubar. Zudem durchlaufen E-Autos mindestens die selben Crashtests wie Verbrenner und teilweise sogar schärfere, da nach jüngeren Erkenntnissen komplett neu aufgelegte.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. April 2021)

Solange die Tanks voll sind is das Risiko einigermassen überschaubar. Klar, es ist nicht 0 und wenn was passiert haben halt einig Leute rundum Pech. 
Schlimmer sind halbvolle oder fast Leere Tanks... die Flüssigkeit brennt nicht sonderlich gut, aber wenn die Dämpfe mit Luft vermischt werden dann brennt und explodiert das Zeugs 1A. Nen Funke in nen fast leeren 10.000Liter Benzintank gräbt den augenblicklich aus... ist der bis oben voll wird er einfach anfangen zu brennen. 
Aber wenn man sich Sorgen um Benzin- und Dieseltanks macht.. dann will ich nicht in der Nähe von Wasserstofftankstellen leben.... da brennt nix, da fliegt das Zeug sofort.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> als Einige hier noch ihre Milchzähne hatten.


Wie alt bist du? 40? 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nen Funke in nen fast leeren 10.000Liter Benzintank gräbt den augenblicklich aus... ist der bis oben voll wird er einfach anfangen zu brennen.


Kann passieren, wenn man besoffen nen Tanklaster fährt. (letztes Jahr Ruhrgebiet)


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich Sorgen um Benzin- und Dieseltanks macht.. dann will ich nicht in der Nähe von Wasserstofftankstellen leben.... da brennt nix, da fliegt das Zeug sofort.


Ich habe hier "Wasserstoff  und dessen Gefahren - Ein Leitfaden für Feuerwehren" der AGBF herumliegen. Der Bearbeitungsstand ist von 2008, aber da sich Wasserstoff seitdem chemisch nicht verändert hat, wird das Ganze vermutlich noch einigermaßen aktuell sein. 
Wasserstoff wird verdichtet und/oder verflüssigt gelagert, da explodiert erst einmal gar nichts sofort, sondern es brennt ab. Und wenn, dann ist das zwar schlechter zu erkennen als eine Benzin- oder Ölflamme, aber dafür auch mit geringerer Wärmeabgabe.

Und was ich noch aus dem Chemieunterricht behalten habe: Wasserstoff explodiert, wenn er sich in entsprechender Konzentration (ca. zwischen 20 und 80 Volumenprozent) mit Sauerstoff zu Knallgas verbindet. Und das verhindert man, ebenso wie übrigens beim Ausgasen fossiler Kraftstoffe, durch ausreichende Be-/Entlüftung.
Keine gefährliche Konzentration, keine erhöhte Gefahr.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du? 40?


Schön wär's ... Das Durchschnittsalter hier im Forum liegt ja schon bei 38 Jahren, auch wenn man das manchmal nicht merkt.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Business Insider Deutschland: Chaos-Trip im ID.3: Rentner-Paar braucht 26 Stunden zum Ferienhaus.





			https://www.youtube.com/c/Elektrisiert/search?query=roadtrip
		



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann passieren, wenn man besoffen nen Tanklaster fährt. (letztes Jahr Ruhrgebiet)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Syjj94CYTIk:86

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Fahrer muß gar nicht mal das Problem sein...


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/Elektrisiert/search?query=roadtrip


Gut, ist halt ein Tesla, die haben mehr Reichweiter und laden besser. Hatte aktuell irgendwo gelesen das es bei VW Protokoll-Probleme gibt, weswegen Schnelladen oft nur kurz funktioniert und man dann für 80 % über 30 Minuten und länger warten darf.

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gut, ist halt ein Tesla,


Das spielt gar nicht mal so sehr eine Rolle. Siehe zb. auch sein letztes Video "SUPERCHARGER VERBOTEN! Lade Drama auf Tesla Roadtrip?".




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dKtLHO1sboY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es ist unstrittig, dass das Lade- und Bezahlsystem, gerade Länderübergreifend, besser von Kapuzineraffen hätte entwickelt werden sollen. Elon wusste schon warum er da lieber was eigenes aufbaut. Und vielleicht werden die Supercharger ja auch noch für Fremdmarken geöffnet:



> _Aktualisierung:_ Im Verlauf des Samstags stellte sich heraus, dass so ziemlich jedes Elektroauto an V3-Superchargern von Tesla kostenlos laden konnte. Ebenfalls wurde aber berichtet, dass der Grund dafür keine neue Strategie von Tesla sein soll, sondern schlicht ein Versehen.


Quelle: https://teslamag.de/news/verwirrung-tesla-supercharger-fremde-elektroautos-laden-kostenlos-29970

Es geht darum mit den Problemen umgehen zu können. Auch bei Alex mit seinem Model S bzw. jetzt Model 3 ist bei seinen Roadtrips durch Europa nicht immer alles rund gelaufen. Auch er hatte mit den Unzulänglichkeiten der Ladeinfrastruktur schon öfter zu kämpfen. Aber er hat noch immer Strom in den Akku bekommen.

Gemessen an dem aktuell noch sehr kleinen E-Fuhrpark auf Europas Straßen ist das Ladenetz aber schon ziemlich gut. Klar, man muß auch mal mehr als eine App installieren, mehr als eine Ladekarte haben, und ggf. auch mal per QR-Code auf eine Webseite gehen, und dort mit Google-/Apple-Pay oder einer Kreditkarte zahlen/laden. Wer sich auf Langstrecke begibt, muß sowas vorher eben mal kurz recherchieren. Und dann muß man das idR ja auch nur einmal - nächstes mal kennt man den Vorgang ja schon (oder es stehen schon wieder mehr Lademöglichkeiten zur Verfügung).

Aber es gibt in Deutschland eben viele Millionen Fahrer die Zuhause laden können. Und viele andere Fahrer können das Laden problemlos in ihr Bewegungsprofil integrieren - also dort (oder in der Nähe) laden wo ihr Fahrzeug eh steht, oder wo sie eh vorbei fahren. Und es ist auch kein Beinbruch wenn man sich für die 1-2 Langstreckenfahrten im Jahr zur Not mal einen Verbrenner leiht.

Ich hab schon nie verstanden warum Menschen das ganze Jahr mit einem Kombi fahren, wenn sie 99,8% der Zeit ohne Familie und Gepäck ganz alleine im Auto sitzen. Und wer nicht gerade Förster ist, der brauch auch keinen riesigen SUV. Und selbst dann würde ein Förster eher einen richtigen Geländewagen nehmen.

Und gerade mit den Anfängen der Verbrenner verglichen ist die Elektromobilität schon heute sehr viel weiter. Steckdosen gibt es fast überall.

Einen einzigen Punkt hingegen sehe ich aktuell noch als wirklich kritisch an: Den "Super-Stau".

Ich glaube es war die A2, wo im letzten/aktuellen Winter zahlreiche Autos stundenlang (über Nacht) im Stau standen. Sowas kann schon für Verbrenner "gefährlich" werden, wenn man einer von den "Ich tanke immer für 10/20€" Fahrern ist - auch wenn das Auto im Standgas nur 1-1,5L/h verbraucht. Aber da kann es zumindest theoretisch (man muß einen dabei haben) der Ersatzkanister richten - den man als Verbrenner-Autofahrer eh IMMER dabei haben sollte.

Aber genau diese Möglichkeit haben Fahrer von E-Autos nicht. Dieser Punkt ist in der Tat etwas, was es noch zu lösen gilt.

Alles andere ist aktuell schon ausreichend. Und mit zunehmender Verbreitung von E-Autos werden ja auch die Lademöglichkeiten zunehmen. Und in Zukunft wird man es vielleicht sogar den Smartphones nachmachen - induktives Laden nach einem einheitlichen Standard. Damit wäre es sogar möglich bestimmte Strecken auszustatten, und quasi während der Fahrt den Akku aufzuladen.









						E-Autos: So funktioniert das kabellose Laden per Induktion  - AUTO BILD
					

Kann man E-Autos während der Fahrt aufladen? Daran arbeiten Forscher des Projekts "eCharge". So funktioniert kabelloses Laden per Induktion!




					www.autobild.de
				




Auf alle Fälle aber würde das induktive Laden grundsätzlich das Aufladen des Akkus als Thema eliminieren.


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2021)

Das Bezahlsystem mit Apps QR-Codes Webseiten und Google pay etc  schließt eine ganze Menge der möglichen Zielgruppe aus, nämlich Menschen ab 45 oder 50, die dafür einfach nicht mehr offen sind. Darüber hinaus ist der Verbrauch des id-3 beispielsweise deutlich höher als angegeben so das gerade im Winter und bei Autobahnfahrten die maximale Reichweite deutlich sinkt. Dazu dann noch die Ladeprobleme, die Probleme mit dem Protokoll et cetera. Der Bericht über die lange Fahrt des älteren Paares mit dem id3 klingt auf jeden Fall sehr plausibel, wenn man das alles zugrunde legt.

Und wie gesagt, die Ladenetzinfrastruktur ist meiner Meinung nach gar nicht das große Problem  sondern eher die Tatsache, dass die aktuelle Akkutechnologie einfach nicht konzeptionelle für E-Mobilität ausgelegt ist, was vorwiegend technische Gründe hat. Es bedarf einfach eines vernünftigen Akku-Systems, was sie vergleichbar schnell laden lässt, wie Verbrenner sich Tanken lassen und erst dann kann ein E-Auto sich vollends durchsetzen. Ich persönlich würde daher gar nicht so viel Geld in diesem Bereich investieren, da diese Standards noch fehlen und sicherlich nicht ausreichend abwärtskompatibel sein werden, sodass dann eine Neuanschaffung unerlässlich ist.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2021)

Warum sollten Menschen ab 45 keine Apps und Smartphones nutzen? 
Das ist einfach Blödsinn.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schon mal dabei gewesen, wenn dir brennendes Benzin entgegenfließt?


Nur Spiritus.
Das hat aber gereicht.

Zum Glück hab ich keinen Wassereimer draufgeschüttet, sondern die nasse Decke draufgeworfen.

Der Kocher im Bauwagen hatte ein Leck in der Dichtung und der Spiritus lief bei brennender Flamme da raus.
Es war auch noch so ein kleiner Tank mit 400ml Spiritus angeschlossen.

Wenn der hochgegangen wäre ... .

Aber einen explodierten Tankstellentank hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Auf der Autobahn war mal ein ausgebrannter PKW, das war gruselig.
Bis auf ein paar Metallfetzen war da nichts mehr drin.


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollten Menschen ab 45 keine Apps und Smartphones nutzen?
> Das ist einfach Blödsinn.


Nutzen ja, teilweise aber marginal und eher weniger für solche Dinge, Tendenz abnehmen mit zunehmend Alter. Man schaue sich die Zielgruppe an und wer sich überwiegen, aktuell, solche Autos leistet und kauft und das ist nun einmal ein relevanter Zielgruppen-Anteil, daher ist es essentiell, die Zielgruppe nicht mit solchen "Spielereien" zu überfordern. 

MfG


----------



## AnthraX (9. April 2021)

Ich persönlich werde mich mit der E Mobilität vermutlich eh nicht beschäftigen, da ich sie immernoch für eine "Totgeburt" halte. Solange mir niemand schlüssig erklären kann, wie hundert Autos teilweise in einer einzigen Straße in z.B. Frankfurt am Main zuverlässig geladen werden sollen, ist dieses Konzept ein Rohrkrepierer. Sieht man ja auch trotz massiver Subventionen und dem "schlechten" Image der Verbrenner an den immernoch schlechten Zulassungszahlen der e-Schleudern.

Das einzige war mir in den Sinn kommt.... Man will einfach, dass wir GAR KEINE Autos mehr fahren. Mehr Öffis... bitte ohne mich - das ist teilweise so asozial, dass einem nach einer Minute schlecht wird. Wird sind auf dem besten Wege uns was den Komfort angeht auf Jahrzehnte zurückzuschleudern.

Dazu kommt, dass die ganzen Rasierer auch noch Pottenhässlich sind


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Solange mir niemand schlüssig erklären kann, wie hundert Autos teilweise in einer einzigen Straße in z.B. Frankfurt am Main zuverlässig geladen werden sollen, ist dieses Konzept ein Rohrkrepierer.


Fürs Pendeln kannst du locker langsam laden mit 2000 Watt pro Stunde und ja das schafft man auch mit 100 Autos,
2000 Watt sind auch nur ein Wasserkocher. Mal so zum Vergleich.


AnthraX schrieb:


> Mehr Öffis... bitte ohne mich - das ist teilweise so asozial, dass einem nach einer Minute schlecht wird.


Komisch, die asozialsten Menschen sagen immer, dass sie keinen ÖPNV nutzen.


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fürs Pendeln kannst du locker langsam laden mit 2000 Watt pro Stunde und ja das schafft man auch mit 100 Autos,
> 2000 Watt sind auch nur ein Wasserkocher. Mal so zum Vergleich.
> 
> Komisch, die asozialsten Menschen sagen immer, dass sie keinen ÖPNV nutzen.


Naja, wenn ich innerhalb des S-Bahn RInges also im Zentrum von Friedrichshain zum Kuhdamm 1,15 Stunden brauche und mit Roller/ Auto 20-30 Minuten, dann trifft das schon zu, es ist assig. Dann das gestehe morgens, der Schweiß, der Dreck, die ewigen Fenst auf- und zu Klapper etc.. Das habe ich wirklich viele Jahre ertragen müssen und werde gewiss nicht und vor allem "ohne Benefits" zu den Öffentlichen zurückkehren. Wie heißt es so schön? Der Zug ist abgefahren.   

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> es ist assig.


Wenn du denkst, dass das gemeint war fehlt es dir massiv an Lesekompetenz (oder ihm an Schreibkompetenz)


----------



## AnthraX (9. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fürs Pendeln kannst du locker langsam laden mit 2000 Watt pro Stunde und ja das schafft man auch mit 100 Autos,
> 2000 Watt sind auch nur ein Wasserkocher. Mal so zum Vergleich.
> 
> Komisch, die asozialsten Menschen sagen immer, dass sie keinen ÖPNV nutzen.


Hm, ich bin !6! Jahre lang Öffi gefahren zur Arbeit. Seit ich ein Auto habe setze ich nur noch einen Fuß da rein, wenn es nicht anders geht - z.B. auf dem Weg ins Stadion oder auch mal zum Flughafen. Aber selbst da nehme ich mittlerweile lieber einen Wagen von Sixt und geben den am Flughafen ab. Die 20 € mehr machen für den Urlaub auch keinen Unterschied mehr.... Aber ich schweife ab! 

Achja.. die Öffis... Es stinkt nach Schweiß und anderen Ausdünstungen. Alle Leute grabbeln alles und jenden an, niemanden davon kenne ich antürlich. Die Leute niesen einem in den kalten Jahreszeiten in den Nacken. Unabhängig von den Alkoholikern und anderen Drogenabhängigen oder augenscheinlich kriminellen.
Sorry, all das habe ich in meinem eigenen Auto nicht. In meinem eigenen Auto sitzt auch keiner und quatscht mich blöd an weil ihm etwas nicht passt.
Tut mir Leid aber Leute, die reden wie du, haben meiner Erfahrung nach kein Auto. Oder sie gehören zu den oben angesprochenen Personengruppen.

Es tut mir Leid, ich kenne nun mal niemanden, der sagt:
"Ja, geil ! Ich freue mich jeden Tag darauf von einem Zeitplan abhängig zu sein !!! Ich freue mich auf den Gestank und meistens auch keinen Sitzplatz ! Das ist total geil und mein Auto kann da nicht mithalten! Da spare ich am Tag gerne 1,50€!!"

Ich unter Strich steige lieber,  ganz ohne Bindung an einen Fahrplan, in mein Auto, mache meine Musik an, stelle meine Sitzheizung ein und halte wenn ich Lust habe bei meinem Lieblingsbäcker an und hole mir n leckeren Cappuccino.
Es gibt auch etwas, das sich Klimaautomatik nennt, vermutlich ein Hexengerät für Öffi-Fahrer. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja in 20 jahren auch mal ne Klima in den letzten S Bahnen und Trams. Ich glaube aber nicht dran. 
Das ist für mich der Komfort den ich nicht hergeben will.

Vielleicht hast du ja auch Kinder - vermutlich aber nicht, ansonsten würdest du vermutlich lieber die 20 Minuten die man doof am Bahnhof wartet mit deinem Kind verbringen. Die halbe Stunde, die ich eher daheim bin, spiele ich mit meinem kleinen Sohn.

PS:
Zu dem Satz mit den 100 Autos.... Diese 100 Autos !! PRO STRAßE !! müssen aber auch erstmal geladen werden können. Schmeißt du deine Kabeltrommel aus dem 3. Stock ? Oder meinst du die Stadt baut in frankfurt dann etwa 200.000 Ladesäulen an die Straßen ? Die meisten Leute haben auch keine Stellplätze. Warst du schonmal in einer Großstadt und hast gesehen wie dort geparkt wird ??
Also wenn du DIESE Probleme nicht verstehst (unabhängig von dem Stromverbrauch dann...) tust du mir Leid.


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Zu dem Satz mit den 100 Autos.... Diese 100 Autos !! PRO STRAßE !! müssen aber auch erstmal geladen werden können. Schmeißt du deine Kabeltrommel aus dem 3. Stock ? Oder meinst du die Stadt baut in frankfurt dann etwa 200.000 Ladesäulen an die Straßen ?


Das Thema hatten wir schon. Ladesäulen sind ein absichtlicher Anachronismus, um anfänglich die mentale Hürde von der Tanksäule kommend gering zu halten. Es besteht jedoch keinerlei technische Notwendigkeit für diese Bauform.

Ausgehend davon, dass ein Pkw im Schnitt drei Meter Stellfläche belegt, braucht man auf einem beparkten Straßenabschnitt von 100 Meter Länge lediglich zwischen 30 und 35 simple Ladebuchsen (Typ Außensteckdose), wenn man wirklich jedem dort parkendem Fahrzeug _gleichzeitig_ eine Lademöglichkeit einräumen will. Und das wäre Luxus, da ja jetzt auch nicht jeder seine exklusive Tanksäule hat.

Ebenso ist es eher ein Provisorium, die Abrechnungsinfrastruktur in die Ladestationen zu integrieren. Sinnvoller wäre es, diese befänden sich im Fahrzeug selbst und/oder in selbst mitzuführenden Ladekabeln mit Steuerblock -  notfalls autark funktionierend, für mehr Komfort mit dem Smartphone verbindbar. Der Datenstrom für Guthaben oder Abrechnungsinformationen kann die ersten Meter direkt über das Stromkabel gehen, alle paar Dutzend Buchsen braucht man dann eine angeschlossene Modem-Einheit. Alles kein Hexenwerk, die erforderliche Technologie ist seit Jahrzehnten verfügbar.


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaube es war die A2, wo im letzten/aktuellen Winter zahlreiche Autos stundenlang (über Nacht) im Stau standen. Sowas kann schon für Verbrenner "gefährlich" werden, wenn man einer von den "Ich tanke immer für 10/20€" Fahrern ist - auch wenn das Auto im Standgas nur 1-1,5L/h verbraucht. Aber da kann es zumindest theoretisch (man muß einen dabei haben) der Ersatzkanister richten - den man als Verbrenner-Autofahrer eh IMMER dabei haben sollte.
> 
> Aber genau diese Möglichkeit haben Fahrer von E-Autos nicht. Dieser Punkt ist in der Tat etwas, was es noch zu lösen gilt.


Ich glaube, das Problem wird überbewertet, wenn man nicht gerade mit einem leeren Akku im Stau ankommt:
https://www.eon.de/frag-eon/themen/...o-mythen-teil-1-erfrieren-bei-stau-im-winter/

https://www.adac.de/rund-ums-fahrzeug/elektromobilitaet/info/haertetest-winter-stau/


----------



## AnthraX (9. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon. Ladesäulen sind ein absichtlicher Anachronismus, um anfänglich die mentale Hürde von der Tanksäule kommend gering zu halten. Es besteht jedoch keinerlei technische Notwendigkeit für diese Bauform.
> 
> Ausgehend davon, dass ein Pkw im Schnitt drei Meter Stellfläche belegt, braucht man auf einem beparkten Straßenabschnitt von 100 Meter Länge lediglich zwischen 30 und 35 simple Ladebuchsen (Typ Außensteckdose), wenn man wirklich jedem dort parkendem Fahrzeug _gleichzeitig_ eine Lademöglichkeit einräumen will. Und das wäre Luxus, da ja jetzt auch nicht jeder seine exklusive Tanksäule hat.
> 
> Ebenso ist es eher ein Provisorium, die Abrechnungsinfrastruktur in die Ladestationen zu integrieren. Sinnvoller wäre es, diese befänden sich im Fahrzeug selbst und/oder in selbst mitzuführenden Ladekabeln mit Steuerblock -  notfalls autark funktionierend, für mehr Komfort mit dem Smartphone verbindbar. Der Datenstrom für Guthaben oder Abrechnungsinformationen kann die ersten Meter direkt über das Stromkabel gehen, alle paar Dutzend Buchsen braucht man dann eine angeschlossene Modem-Einheit. Alles kein Hexenwerk, die erforderliche Technologie ist seit Jahrzehnten verfügbar.


Natürlich hat nicht jeder seine eigene Tanksäule bei einem Verbrenner. Dafür tanke ich mein Auto in einer Minute voll und fahre wieder 650km weit. 
Das nun mit der Ladeinfrastruktur von E Autos zu vergleichen, ist ja hirnrissig.
Ebenso wie die Idee mit 35 Steckdosen auf 100m.
1. baulich und Genehmigungspflichtig hätten damit noch unsere Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel zu tun.
2. Versicherungstechnisch ist das unmöglich. Was meinst du weshalb nicht an jedem Birdstein ne Steckdose ist?....

Man braucht sich da auch gar nichts vormachen. Dieses Problem kann und wird man nicht in den Griff bekommen.

dazu kommen noch viele viele weitere Probleme der E Mobilität, die nicht gelöst werden bisher.
Und da machen sich die Leute Sorgen um Atommüll 😂


----------



## Kuhprah (9. April 2021)

Is aber was Wahres dran... über kurz oder Lang verschwinden private Autos aus den grösseren Städten. Das is ja der Sinn der ganzen Sache.. weniger Individualverkehr. Nicht ein 1:1 Austauschen, aber fast alle denken immer dass man einfach die Verbrenner gegen Autos mit Elektromotor austauschen will... ne. so soll das definitiv nicht werden.


----------



## Mahoy (10. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Natürlich hat nicht jeder seine eigene Tanksäule bei einem Verbrenner. Dafür tanke ich mein Auto in einer Minute voll und fahre wieder 650km weit.


Ach, du gehst nicht bezahlen? Wartest nie an der Kasse oder - zu Stoßzeiten - auch an der Säule selbst?
Interessant ...

Stoppe doch spaßeshalber mal die Zeiten, die du _tatsächlich_ pro  Woche/Monat für den _kompletten Vorgang_ an Tankstellen zubringst. Dann kann man praxisnah vergleichen, was du in derselben Zeit laden könntest (Ohne beim Ladevorgang dabei sein zu müssen ...) und wie viele Kilometer du mit diesen Ladungen schaffst.

Es kann natürlich sein, das deine individuellen Fahrstrecken/-zeiten auf dem jetzigen Stand der Akkukapazitäten/Ladeinfrastruktur noch klar für einen Verbrenner sprechen. Bei mir ist das beispielsweise der Fall, weshalb ich in Sachen E-Mobilität auch keinesfalls fanatisch bin. Wer (noch) nicht auf E-Mobilität umsteigen kann, bei dem geht's halt nicht. Das soll ja auch gar nicht von heute auf morgen geschehen.

Allerdings stört es mich, wenn aus dem individuellen Sachverhalt ein grundsätzliches Problem konstruiert wird, längst vorhandene Zahlen und Fakten ignoriert werden und scheinbar gar nicht bekannt ist, welche technischen Möglichkeiten es überhaupt gibt.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ebenso wie die Idee mit 35 Steckdosen auf 100m.
> 1. baulich und Genehmigungspflichtig hätten damit noch unsere Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel zu tun.


Öffentliches Straßenland befindet sich in öffentlicher Hand. Wenn das jetzt nach Kupferverstärkung, Glasfaser, Fernsehkabel, mehr Glasfaser und was weiß ich noch zum zigsten Mal aufgegraben wird, kann ich da keine bauliche Hürde erkennen.



AnthraX schrieb:


> 2. Versicherungstechnisch ist das unmöglich. Was meinst du weshalb nicht an jedem Birdstein ne Steckdose ist?....


Weil bis dato keine Notwendigkeit bestand, Außenbereiche mit Ladebuchsen zu versehen?

Versicherungstechnisch ist das keine Hürde, es gelten die gleichen Bestimmungen wie für öffentlich zugängliche  Außensteckdosen - deshalb habe ich die ja ins Spiel gebracht. Das Format würde selbstverständlich nicht einer normalen Steckdose entsprechen; da braucht man schon eine andere Versenkung, Abschirmung und Absicherung. Der Installationsaufwand ist jedoch, abgesehen von den Erdarbeiten, wieder identisch. Das darfst du einem alten Elektroingenieur ruhig glauben.  



AnthraX schrieb:


> Man braucht sich da auch gar nichts vormachen. Dieses Problem kann und wird man nicht in den Griff bekommen.


Das haben die Leute auch gesagt, als die ersten Verbrennungsfahrzeuge aufkamen und man Kraftstoff noch in Apotheken kaufen musste.
Sie haben es wieder gesagt, als in den 50er Jahren der Auto-Boom begann und es darum ging, die heute gewohnte  Abdeckung von Tankstellen mit mehreren Zapfsäulen zu erreichen. Das ging auch alles baulich, technisch, wegen Brand- und Bodenschutz, den Versicherungen und aus zig anderen (von Kritikern nicht näher definierten Gründen) überhaupt nicht - bis es dann doch ging.

Das einzigen realen Probleme sind gegenläufige Interessen und schlichte Gewohnheit.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Und da machen sich die Leute Sorgen um Atommüll 😂


Zu langsam ausgebaute E-Mobilität hat noch niemanden umgebracht. Radioaktives Material hingegen schon.


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2021)

Moin,

diverse Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. Viele andere wurden auf euren Wunsch hier hin verschoben:





						Zu viel oder zu wenig Strom für E-Autos? Und woher eigentlich?
					

Das größte Problem steckt in den Köpfen, weil viele Leute merkwürdigerweise erwarten, dass der Strom unsichtbar zu ihnen kommen muss, egal wie viel sie brauchen, und den Netzausbau behindern.  Stimmt, das wundert mich auch immer. Mehr Reichweite bedeutet mehr pro Zeiteinheit in den Akku packen...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Bitte hier beim Thema bleiben.  

Danke! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Eckism (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Stoppe doch spaßeshalber mal die Zeiten, die du _tatsächlich_ pro  Woche/Monat für den _kompletten Vorgang_ an Tankstellen zubringst. Dann kann man praxisnah vergleichen, was du in derselben Zeit laden könntest (Ohne beim Ladevorgang dabei sein zu müssen ...) und wie viele Kilometer du mit diesen Ladungen schaffst.


Ca. 10 Minuten die Woche (Sonntagabend 5, Freitag Mittag 5), damit schaffe ich im durchschnitt um die 1400km bis 1500km. Ich bin aber auch kein Beispiel für ein Akkuautofahrer, das weiß ich auch.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, das deine individuellen Fahrstrecken/-zeiten auf dem jetzigen Stand der Akkukapazitäten/Ladeinfrastruktur noch klar für einen Verbrenner sprechen. Bei mir ist das beispielsweise der Fall, weshalb ich in Sachen E-Mobilität auch keinesfalls fanatisch bin. Wer (noch) nicht auf E-Mobilität umsteigen kann, bei dem geht's halt nicht. Das soll ja auch gar nicht von heute auf morgen geschehen.
> 
> Allerdings stört es mich, wenn aus dem individuellen Sachverhalt ein grundsätzliches Problem konstruiert wird, längst vorhandene Zahlen und Fakten ignoriert werden und scheinbar gar nicht bekannt ist, welche technischen Möglichkeiten es überhaupt gibt.


Mich stört, das man CareBenzin und CareDiesel nicht zulässt, weil man sich auf E-Mobilität versteift hat. Die tun gerade so, als würde man in 20 Jahren keinen Kraftstoff mehr brauchen und alles bewegt sich nur noch mit nem E-Motor inkl. Akku.
Da bleibt man lieber auf Erdölbasierten Sprit und verpestet weiterhin die Umwelt, anstatt den Firmen die Möglichkeit zu geben, das sie Produktionstätten für Carekraftstoffe aufbauen um den Preis zu senken und auch noch etwas für die Umwelt zu tun.
Aber da würde ja eine Mineralölsteuer keinen Sinn mehr machen und die CO2 Abgabe wäre dann auch Quatsch...
Niemanden interessiert sich für die Umwelt, wenn man keine Kohle damit verdienen kann, unsere Regierung macht es vor, und daher bin ich auf lange Sicht raus beim E-Auto.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mich stört, das man CareBenzin und CareDiesel nicht zulässt, weil man sich auf E-Mobilität versteift hat. Die tun gerade so, als würde man in 20 Jahren keinen Kraftstoff mehr brauchen und alles bewegt sich nur noch mit nem E-Motor inkl. Akku.


CareBenzin kann man allerdings tatsächlich vergessen. Die mögliche Beimischung  regenerativer Kraftstoffe ist stark begrenzt und deren Erzeugung ist auch immer wieder diskutabel.

CareDiesel wäre da deutlich aussichtsreicher, allerdings auch mit kritischen Problemen behaftet: Man bräuchte ganz neue Sammel- und Recylingstrukturen und zusätzliche Produktionskapazitäten, um den Bedarf zu decken. Bis diese im erforderlichen Maße ausgebaut sind, hat man trotz aller Bummelei und Widerstände auch die Elektrifizierung durch. Außerdem wäre CareDiesel so teuer, dass diejenigen, die jetzt schon wegen der Strompreise wettern, garantiert nicht glücklich damit werden.

ABER: CareDiesel wäre in Zukunft _das_ Ding für Bereiche, in denen Elektrifizierung prinzipbedingt nicht möglich ist und man weiterhin Verbrennungsmotoren braucht. Das wären dann auch Bedarfe, die bedienbar sind und deren Verbrennung die Umwelt verkraftet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ABER: CareDiesel wäre in Zukunft _das_ Ding für Bereiche, in denen Elektrifizierung prinzipbedingt nicht möglich ist und man weiterhin Verbrennungsmotoren braucht. Das wären dann auch Bedarfe, die bedienbar sind und deren Verbrennung die Umwelt verkraftet.


Man wollte doch den *Elsbett-Motor* nicht.

Oben und unter Rapsöl aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen.
Und die Preßabfälle fliegen gleich wieder auf's Feld.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2021)

Also synthetisches Benzin gab es schonmal im großen Stil in Deutschland und es war Null wirtschaftlich (ja aus Kohle gemacht aber trotzdem)

Akkus sind wirtschaftlich


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man wollte doch den *Elsbett-Motor* nicht.
> 
> Oben und unter Rapsöl aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen.
> Und die Preßabfälle fliegen gleich wieder auf's Feld.


Lediglich gepresstes Rapsöl verbrennt leider alles andere als sauber und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass auch der hohen Anteil karzinogener Verbrennungsprodukte ein Problem darstellte.

Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass man so viel Raps und andere hinreichend ölhaltige Pflanzen auch erst einmal ortsnah anbauen muss.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. April 2021)

Synthetischer Kraftstoff aus grünem Wasserstoff wäre eine Möglichkeit, ist aber noch deutlich teurer als fossile Treibstoff. Da ist es aber energetisch sinnvoller, direkt H2-Autos zu verwenden. Darum kommen synthetische Kraftstoffe nur für Flugzeuge/Schiffe in Frage.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. April 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Synthetischer


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> CareDiesel wäre da deutlich aussichtsreicher, allerdings auch mit kritischen Problemen behaftet: Man bräuchte ganz neue Sammel- und Recylingstrukturen und zusätzliche Produktionskapazitäten, um den Bedarf zu decken. Bis diese im erforderlichen Maße ausgebaut sind, hat man trotz aller Bummelei und Widerstände auch die Elektrifizierung durch. Außerdem wäre CareDiesel so teuer, dass diejenigen, die jetzt schon wegen der Strompreise wettern, garantiert nicht glücklich damit werden.
> 
> ABER: CareDiesel wäre in Zukunft _das_ Ding für Bereiche, in denen Elektrifizierung prinzipbedingt nicht möglich ist und man weiterhin Verbrennungsmotoren braucht. Das wären dann auch Bedarfe, die bedienbar sind und deren Verbrennung die Umwelt verkraftet.


Man könnte ja zumindest den Firmen schonmal die Produktionserhöhung schmackhaft machen, damit die mit etwas planen können. Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das man mit dem Preis auf ungefähr 1€ kommt...plus Märchensteuer ist man dann bei ca. 1,20€. Und wenn es 1,50€ sind ist es auf lange Sicht trotzdem günstiger als der jetzige Plan...und deutlich Umweltschonender.

Brauchen wird man es auf jeden Fall, außer die Bundeswehr fährt Akku-Panzer, Propellerflugzeuge mit Akku und ohne Bewaffnung und Transportflugzeuge ohne Gewichtskapazität aber großer Reichweite oder mit Gewichtskapazität, muss aber nach 100 Km erstmal für 24 Stunden an die Ladesäule.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das man mit dem Preis auf ungefähr 1€ kommt


Quelle bitte. 
Diesel hat 9,8kWh pro Liter, Strom kostet die Industrie schon um die 17ct pro kWh wie ich schnell ergoogelt habe.
Dann fehlen noch Prozessverluste etc


Eckism schrieb:


> Brauchen wird man es auf jeden Fall, außer die Bundeswehr fährt Akku-Panzer


Gas, der US Panzer hat auch Gasturbinen


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2021)

Gas ist auch Fossil und Umweltschädlich. Es reicht ja schon, das es Raketen und Waffen mit Schwarzpulver gibt. Irgendwann werdet ihr nur noch Knicker und Knüppel benutzen dürfen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gas ist auch Fossil und Umweltschädlich.


Ähm du solltest nochmal dein Chemiebuch zur Hand nehmen.


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2021)

Bei der verbrennung entsteht co2...gut, man kann auch mit Kuhfürzen fahren, aber Küh usw. Sollen ja auch reduziert werden und wir sollen Grasfresser werden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei der verbrennung entsteht co2...gut, man kann auch mit Kuhfürzen fahren, aber Küh usw. Sollen ja auch reduziert werden und wir sollen Grasfresser werden.


Du weißt schon, dass das CO2 Problem das ist, dass wir langzeitgebundenes CO2 freisetzen und ein Kreislauf kein Problem wäre oder?


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2021)

Es gibt schon zuviel co2 in der Luft, von daher ist ein Kreislauf auch nur das, was einem nicht weiterbringt.
Es würde viel helfen, qenn die ganzen Ökos dieser Welt mal für 24 Stunden nicht atmen würden, aber die haben allesamt keinen Arsch in der Hose...von mir aus können wir nämlich auch so weitermachen, bis nach Thüringen steigt der Meeresspiegel nicht und ich hab ne fette Klimaanlage in der Bude.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (13. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das CO2 Problem das ist, dass wir langzeitgebundenes CO2 freisetzen und ein Kreislauf kein Problem wäre oder?


Das ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Verbrennung von fossilen Kraftstoffen bzw. dem Ausstoß von klimaschädlichen Gasen dabei (das ist kein Kreislauf). Und die daraus folgende Erwärmung wiederum sorgt dafür, dass bestimmte Kipppunkte erreicht werden, bei denen dann langzeitgebundene Klimagase wie das Methan in Sibirien frei werden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> sondern die Verbrennung von fossilen Kraftstoffen


Das ist die Freisetzung von langzeitgebundenen CO2


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2021)

Erdgas ist freigesetzt und verbrannt immerhin schon mal unschädlicher als freigesetzt und nicht verbrannt. Da es bei der Förderung anderer fossiler Rohstoffe - auch wenn man diese nicht zu verbrennen beabsichtigt - häufig als Nebenprodukt frei wird, kann man es auch kleineren Rahmen nutzen, anstatt es _nutzlos_ abzufackeln. Nicht zuletzt auch deshalb, weil es zwar immer noch Dreck macht, aber von allen fossilen Brennstoffen immer noch den wenigsten.

Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen: Auf sehr, sehr lange Sicht wird die Menschheit nicht komplett auf Verbrennung verzichten  können. Es geht darum, schon kurz- bis mittelfristig zu _reduzieren_, was immer möglich ist.


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen: Auf sehr, sehr lange Sicht wird die Menschheit nicht komplett auf Verbrennung verzichten  können. Es geht darum, schon kurz- bis mittelfristig zu _reduzieren_, was immer möglich ist.


Man sollte aber als Regierung auch mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und die dicken Autos der Regierungsflotte abschaffen und auf Fahrrad, zu Fuß, Bus und Bahn setzen, Akku-Panzer, Propellerflugzeuge mit Akku bei der Bundeswehr anschaffen und auf Schusswaffen mit Schwarzpulver und Raketen verzichen und durch Knicker und Knüppel ersetzen...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen kommt auf Dauer nicht gut an.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2021)

Als wenn die Regierung interessieren würde, was der Ottonormalbürger will und macht.
Wir sollen nur alle Eautos kaufen und kriegen dafür sogar die Prämien.
Aber die Infrastruktur wächst viel zu langsam und wir hinken da weit hinter anderen Ländern hinterher.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Als


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2021)

Mit der "Prämie" bekommt man ja nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes zurück, was man an den Staat schon gezahlt hat.
Zudem ist der Kram auch noch Nettopreisabhängig.
Für den Sinn und Zweck eines E-Autos passt das aber wiederum...kleiner Stadtflitzer halt.

So richtig Recht kann man es keinen so wirklich machen, für Kurze strecken sind die Dinger Top, aber halt ohne Prämie viel zu teuer weil manche eventuell noch ein richtiges Auto brauchen und das E-Auto eher Luxus ist.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2021)

Was ist denn ein "richtiges" Auto?


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "richtiges" Auto?


Eins, was auf Kurz- und Langstrecke ohne großen Aufwand und Zeitverlust funktioniert.

Mobilität bedeutet flexibel sein, das funtioniert mit E-Autos nunmal noch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2021)

Gibts doch schon, aber kommt drauf an, was für dich Langstrecke ist.


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2021)

700km-800km...notfalls mal 5 Min. tanken zwischendurch. Ich bin aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel für E-Autos.

Aber selbst für meine Eltern ist ein E-Auto nix...95% nur Kurzstrecke, aber meine Schwester wohnt halt 600km weit weg. Und mit 130-170 km/h auf der Autobahn rumschlafen nur damit der Strom irgendwie reicht macht selbst meine Mutter nicht.


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte aber als Regierung auch mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und die dicken Autos der Regierungsflotte abschaffen und auf Fahrrad, zu Fuß, Bus und Bahn setzen, Akku-Panzer, Propellerflugzeuge mit Akku bei der Bundeswehr anschaffen und auf Schusswaffen mit Schwarzpulver und Raketen verzichen und durch Knicker und Knüppel ersetzen...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen kommt auf Dauer nicht gut an.


Das sagt sich immer so einfach, für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich dreimal so lange zur Arbeit brauche wie bis jetzt mit Auto oder Motorrad und das innerhalb von Berlin. Ich finde es auch schön mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit zu fahren aber es geht und passt halt bei mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht und so wird es nicht wenigen anderen auch gehen, daher halte ich von solchen Parolen, doch einfach aufs Fahrrad umzusteigen oder zu laufen, grundsätzlich gar nichts.

MfG


JoM79 schrieb:


> Als wenn die Regierung interessieren würde, was der Ottonormalbürger will und macht.
> Wir sollen nur alle Eautos kaufen und kriegen dafür sogar die Prämien.
> Aber die Infrastruktur wächst viel zu langsam und wir hinken da weit hinter anderen Ländern hinterher.


Ich vermute es liegt einfach daran, dass es an den nötigen Standards und langfristigen Zukunftsperspektiven mangelt. Die jetzige Akkutechnik hinkt halt der Elektro Entwicklung massiv hinterher und bremst damit die Infrastruktur Entwicklung aus.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das sagt sich immer so einfach, für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich dreimal so lange zur Arbeit brauche wie bis jetzt mit Auto oder Motorrad und das innerhalb von Berlin. Ich finde es auch schön mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit zu fahren aber es geht und passt halt bei mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht und so wird es nicht wenigen anderen auch gehen, daher halte ich von solchen Parolen, doch einfach aufs Fahrrad umzusteigen oder zu laufen, grundsätzlich gar nichts.
> 
> MfG


Ich meinte damit, das die Politiker erstmal anfangen sollen, was sie dem Bürger aufs Auge drücken.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich vermute es liegt einfach daran, dass es an den nötigen Standards und langfristigen Zukunftsperspektiven mangelt. Die jetzige Akkutechnik hinkt halt der Elektro Entwicklung massiv hinterher und bremst damit die Infrastruktur Entwicklung aus.
> 
> MfG


Das "Problem" ist ja auch, dass es im Prinzip immer nur um Akku Eautos geht.
Das es auch andere Speichermedien gibt, wird oft vergessen.
Die Brenstoffzelle zB wurde von Mercedes aufgegeben, aber Hyundai macht da munter weiter.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. April 2021)

Grüner Wasserstoff ist halt _noch _zu teuer. Best case scenario ist, sich die Preise von grauem und grünem Wasserstoff erst 2030 angleichen. Damit sich das rechnet, steckt die Regierung jetzt ja auch 9 Milliarden in H2 🤷‍♂️

Bis dahin machen aus Klimaperspektive Wasserstoffautos auch keinen Sinn. Allerdings hätte es natürlich Vorteile, wenn es schon Praxiserfahrungen in großem Maßstab mit der Technik gäbe. Weiß jemand, wie lange die Membranen hier derzeit halten?

Tendenziell dürfte H2 als Energieträger langfristig mehr pro KM kosten als Strom. Dazu die teurere Wartung. 
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Wasserstoffautos insgesamt etwas teurer sein werden und darum nur für Vielfahrer und LKW interessant wird.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, das die Politiker erstmal anfangen sollen, was sie dem Bürger aufs Auge drücken.


Wenn du die selben Anforderungen hast dann darfst du auch so ein Fahrzeug haben.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist ja auch, dass es im Prinzip immer nur um Akku Eautos geht.


Deswegen schreibe ich auch immer BEV wenn ich BEV meine...


mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Damit sich das rechnet, steckt die Regierung jetzt ja auch 9 Milliarden in H2 🤷‍♂️


Wir haben zu viele andere Industriezweige die definitiv Wasserstoff brauchen, da wird nicht viel für Autos übrig bleiben.


mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie lange die Membranen hier derzeit halten?


Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass die Effizienz ähnlich schnell/langsam sinkt ist wie bei modernen Akkus.


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist ja auch, dass es im Prinzip immer nur um Akku Eautos geht.
> Das es auch andere Speichermedien gibt, wird oft vergessen.
> Die Brenstoffzelle zB wurde von Mercedes aufgegeben, aber Hyundai macht da munter weiter.


Na ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es um die Technik geht, die am aussichtsreichsten für den avisierten Anwendungszweck erscheint und dennoch hapert es massiv was den Fortschritt diesbezüglich angeht und das bremst das ganze Thema aus und so lange es da keine nachhaltig und langfristigen Perspektiven gibt, würde ich da nicht all zu viel Geld investieren, sowohl privat als auch als Unternehmen.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du die selben Anforderungen hast dann darfst du auch so ein Fahrzeug haben.


Ich hab den zukünftigen Weg nicht festgelegt, von daher muss ich nicht als gutes Beispiel voran gehen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte aber als Regierung auch mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und die dicken Autos der Regierungsflotte abschaffen und auf Fahrrad, zu Fuß, Bus und Bahn setzen, Akku-Panzer, Propellerflugzeuge mit Akku bei der Bundeswehr anschaffen und auf Schusswaffen mit Schwarzpulver und Raketen verzichen und durch Knicker und Knüppel ersetzen...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen kommt auf Dauer nicht gut an.


Also, ich fühle mich davon als alter Soldat nicht angesprochen. Wenn's nach mir ginge, würden wir militärische Auseinandersetzungen nach Altvätersitte mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen ausfechten. Das hat noch nicht einmal ökologische Gründe oder soll irgend ein obskures Ehrverständnis bedienen, sondern ist purer Opportunismus: Ich schätze meine Chancen, einem Hieb auszuweichen oder diesen zu parieren einfach als viel größer ein, als wenn Projektile und Splitter unterwegs sind.  

Und deshalb darf ich auch für E-Mobilität sein. Logisch, oder?  

(Wer den Saraksamus erkennt, braucht keine Brille und darf sich 'nen Keks nehmen.)


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2021)

Für mich ist die Bundeswehr sowieso eher so ein unnützes Ding...jedes Land braucht es irgendwie, aber so richtig nützlich ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Kostet einen Hsufen Geld und es werden eh meistens nur Übungen gemacht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben zu viele andere Industriezweige die definitiv Wasserstoff brauchen, da wird nicht viel für Autos übrig bleiben.



Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher, denn die Dampfreformer werden ja nicht abgebaut, nur weil H2-Elektrolyseure gebaut werden. Außerdem ist der Druck auf Zement-, Bau- und Chemieindustrie deutlich geringer als auf den Verkehrssektor. Zumindest stehen diese nie im Fokus der Diskussion (ob das sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage).

Auch hier wird es eine Übergangszeit geben in der grüner Wasserstoff erst teurer und dann gleich teuer wie grauer wird. Erst wenn grüner Wasserstoff günstiger ist, wird es große Kapazitäten geben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Strom kostet die Industrie schon um die 17ct pro kWh wie ich schnell ergoogelt habe.


Google lügt halt, wie gedruckt.

Ich kenne keinen größeren Industriebetrieb der 17ct/kWh bezahlt.

Die große liegen so bei 4ct/kWh (Alu-Hütten, BASF, ...)


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Bundeswehr sowieso eher so ein unnützes Ding...jedes Land braucht es irgendwie, aber so richtig nützlich ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Kostet einen Hsufen Geld und es werden eh meistens nur Übungen gemacht.


Darüber reden wir noch mal, wenn die größten Öllagerstätten in die Hände von Machtblöcken fallen, die keinen Tropfen für deinen Fuhrpark abgeben wollen. Gehst du dann selbst los, um die zu sichern, und wäre es dir lieber, wenn es ein bis dato unnütz trainierendes Militär das übernimmt?  

(Berücksichtigt, dass auch die Bw das nicht alleine schafft, aber die könnte zumindest mitziehen und somit Mitnutzungsrechte verdienen.)


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2021)

Wir bekommen doch eh E-Autos aufs Auge gedrückt und jeder will Windräder...zudem gibt es ja die Syntetischen Kraftstoffe. Vondaher...weg mit der Bundeswehr und den Öllagerstätten.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir bekommen doch eh E-Autos aufs Auge gedrückt und jeder will Windräder...zudem gibt es ja die Syntetischen Kraftstoffe. Vondaher...weg mit der Bundeswehr und den Öllagerstätten.


Für die synthetischen Kraftstoffe brauchst du Anbaufläche. Ich weiß nicht, wann du dir das letzte Mal eine Karte von Deutschland angeschaut hast, aber ...


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Grüner Wasserstoff ist halt _noch _zu teuer. Best case scenario ist, sich die Preise von grauem und grünem Wasserstoff erst 2030 angleichen. Damit sich das rechnet, steckt die Regierung jetzt ja auch 9 Milliarden in H2 🤷‍♂️


Und dabei übersieht unsere Regierung leider die technischen Innovationen der anderen Länder. 

Zum Beispiel Japan. Die machen aus Klärschlamm Wasserstoff. Andere filtern widerum Edelmetalle heraus, erzeugen damit CO2-Neutral Energie oder wandeln ihn zur Rohstoffquelle um.

Und was macht Deutschland?
Über die Hälfte des Klärschlamms wird verbrannt. **Slow clap* *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird das auf jeden Fall nichts mit dem grünen Wasserstoff. Dafür schließt man Kooperationen mit Saudi Arabien und macht sich damit wider abhängig von anderen Ländern. Wohin das geführt hat, erleben wir ja jetzt während der Pandemie hautnah. 

Ähnlich wie beim Öl, werden wir wohl in Zukunft auch beim Wasserstoff von Saudi Arabien und anderen Ländern abhängig sein, wenn das so weiter geht. :/


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. April 2021)

Zumindest zum Abwasser gibt es ein Projekt bei Berlin: https://www.bdew.de/verband/magazin-2050/wasserstoff-gruener-treibstoff-aus-dem-klaerwerk/ Ist aber noch mal was anderes, als das, was du meinst.

Was Wasserstoff angeht: den müssen wir eh importieren. Habe die Zahlen vom Fraunhofer nicht im Kopf, aber es war ein beträchtlicher Anteil, wenn wir wirklich alles auf Erneuerbare umstellen.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Akku-Panzer, Propellerflugzeuge mit Akku bei der Bundeswehr anschaffen und auf Schusswaffen mit Schwarzpulver und Raketen verzichen und durch Knicker und Knüppel ersetzen...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen kommt auf Dauer nicht gut an.











						Geräuschlose Einsätze: Weltweit erster Elektro-Panzer kommt aus Deutschland
					

Das Thema Elektromobilität hat schon länger auch den Militärsektor erfasst. Doch während sich im zivilen Verkehr insbesondere die Themen Kosten und...




					efahrer.chip.de


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Kann unter Wasser fahren, also quasi auch nur ein U Boot und das hat man schon immer Dieselelektrisch gemacht (bevor Wasserstoff/Atom etc)


----------



## Eckism (17. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Geräuschlose Einsätze: Weltweit erster Elektro-Panzer kommt aus Deutschland
> 
> 
> Das Thema Elektromobilität hat schon länger auch den Militärsektor erfasst. Doch während sich im zivilen Verkehr insbesondere die Themen Kosten und...
> ...


Da muss nur noch der Dieselmotor raus und das passt das...Hybrid ist ja nun nix halbes und nix ganzes. 150Km reichen ja, um von Ladesäule zu Ladesäule zu kommen locker aus.
Die Railgun fehlt auch noch, Schwarzpulverkanonen sind Oldschool und Umweltschädliche.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da muss nur noch der Dieselmotor raus und das passt das...Hybrid ist ja nun nix halbes und nix ganzes.


Was hast du gegen den Dieselmotor, den kann man doch mit dem von dir befürworteten CareDiesel betanken. 



Eckism schrieb:


> 150Km reichen ja, um von Ladesäule zu Ladesäule zu kommen locker aus.


Die Batterien werden (auch) aus dem Diesel gespeist.  Notfalls bauen die Pioniere große Laufräder auf und alle Panzergrenis müssen ein paar Runden joggen. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Die Railgun fehlt auch noch, Schwarzpulverkanonen sind Oldschool und Umweltschädliche.


Panzermunition (und nicht nur die) verwendet schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten kein Schwarzpulver mehr als Treibladung. Und Railguns brauchen eine gerade Sichtlinie zum Ziel, was bei Schützen-, Späh- und Kampfpanzern in vielen Fällen noch ginge, aber spätesten bei weitreichender Artillerie sehr ungünstig wäre.

Klar, es ließe sich bestimmt auch eine saubere, biologisch abbaubare und im Idealfall sogar essbare Treibladung entwickeln. Aber die Umweltbilanz ist ohnehin schon gut, denn schließlich werden mit der Munition Menschen getötet, die dann keine Ressourcen mehr benötigen und auch keinen CO2-Fußabdruck mehr generieren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Railguns brauchen eine gerade Sichtlinie zum Ziel


Ähm nein, wieso sollten sie?


----------



## Eckism (17. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Dieselmotor, den kann man doch mit dem von dir befürworteten CareDiesel betanken.


Klar, der Steuerzahler bezahlt für CareDiesel und darf in selbst nicht benutzen...
Die sollen mal schön auf Ladesäulen setzen.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm nein, wieso sollten sie?


Die Parabel der Schussbahn ist prinzipbedingt extrem flach. Natürlich kannst du über die Rohrstellung trotzdem was drehen, aber wenn das Geschoss erst halb durch die Stratosphäre muss, um dann wieder auf Abwärtskurs zu gehen, ist das für Ziele in mittlerer Entfernung sehr unpraktisch. Mal eben aus einer Stellung hinter einer Anhöhe etwas in wenigen tausend Metern Entfernung (ggf. ebenfalls hinter einer Anhöhe befindlich) belegen ist meines Wissen nicht möglich. Kurz gesagt: Entweder Sichtlinie (Panzerkanone) oder ganz weit (Schiffsgeschütz bis Lenkwaffen-Ersatz).

Passt hier aber nur sehr am Rande zum Thema, da immerhin elektrisch betrieben.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Parabel der Schussbahn ist prinzipbedingt extrem flach.


Verstehe ich nicht, das Projektil was am Ende die Mündung verlässt wird auch nichts anderes sein als das was man heute bei der Artillerie verschießt. Also hängt doch wieder alles davon ab mit welcher Energie das Projektil die Mündung verlässt.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, das Projektil was am Ende die Mündung verlässt wird auch nichts anderes sein als das was man heute bei der Artillerie verschießt. Also hängt doch wieder alles davon ab mit welcher Energie das Projektil die Mündung verlässt.


Und diese Energie ist "zu" hoch. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum alle bisherigen Anwendungskonzepte entweder auf Sicht oder auf sehr weite Kampfentfernung basieren.

Aber mal wieder zum Thema:








						Diesel-Skandal: Stickoxid-Emissionen sind bei vielen Autos weiterhin viel zu hoch
					

Der Abgasskandal scheint erledigt, doch laut einer Untersuchung sind wohl noch Millionen viel zu dreckiger Diesel unterwegs. Ein Experte für Verbrennungsmotoren sagt: Die Politik schaut gezielt weg.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und diese Energie ist "zu" hoch.


Diese Energie ist aber regelbar. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum alle bisherigen Anwendungskonzepte entweder auf Sicht oder auf sehr weite Kampfentfernung basieren.


Weil die Technik einfach nicht in ne Panzerhaubitze passt und die Vorteile nur bei diesen Anwendungen überwiegen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Energie ist aber regelbar.


Hauptsächlich durch Länge der Rail und durch Entfernung zum Ziel. Erstere kann man nicht situativ regulieren, letzteres kann man sich immerhin zweckgebunden suchen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil die Technik einfach nicht in ne Panzerhaubitze passt und die Vorteile nur bei diesen Anwendungen überwiegen.


Wenn die Technik nicht in eine Panzerhaubitze passt, warum wird dann an Panzerkanonen gearbeitet?  

Grob vereinfacht:
Panzerkanone funktioniert, da in der Regel auf Sicht geschossen wird. Die prinzipbedingt kaum skalierbare Geschossenergie endet entweder im Ziel oder im Boden.
Schiffsgeschütze funktioniert, da die Geschossenergie zum Überbrücken großer Entfernungen > 150 km verwendet wird.
Die Kampfentfernungen, die üblicherweise mit Panzerhaubitzen abgedeckt werden, als 10 bis 50 Kilometer, lassen sich damit nicht so effizient abdecken wie mit herkömmliche Treibladungen. Klar, man könnte eine Railgun auf Krampf  entsprechend dimensionieren, sie wäre dann allerdings schlechter als bisherige Lösungen.

Wollen wir das vielleicht auf PN verlagern, da grob off-topic?


----------



## Kuhprah (18. April 2021)

Das is schon sowas von OT... 

Aber ich kann was zum OT Beitragen... mein Tesla, Baujahr Mitte 2017 ist seit 4 Wochen was CPU, Infotainmentm Assistenzsysteme etc. betrifft wieder auf dem Stand eines Fahrzeuges das zum Beispiel im März 2021 ausgeliefert wird.

Was kann man bei VW machen wenn einem das Navi nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr passt und man gern die aktuelle Generation haben will, inkl. mehr Games, Neflix und Youtube während der Ladepause etc? Bietet da VW auch Upgrades an um die neueste Generation an Hardware nachzurüsten? Kann man da den Rechner tauschen oder muss man ein neues Auto kaufen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Energie ist aber regelbar.
> 
> Weil die Technik einfach nicht in ne Panzerhaubitze passt und die Vorteile nur bei diesen Anwendungen überwiegen.


Hast Du gar keine Ahnung von Ballistik?


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du gar keine Ahnung von Ballistik?


Was möchtest du mir sagen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was möchtest du mir sagen?


Überleg mal: was richtet die Zerstörung bei einem Railgungeschoß an und was bei einer Panzergranate (konventionelle Ladung)?

Was passiert, wenn man ein Raigungeschoß so bremst, das es im indirekten Richten verwendet würde auf identischer Flugbahn zum Panzergeschoß?


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Überleg mal: was richtet die Zerstörung bei einem Railgungeschoß an und was bei einer Panzergranate (konventionelle Ladung)?


Mit Verlaub, indirektes richten war auf (Panzer-)Haubitzen und nicht auf Kanonen bezogen. 
Niemand will mit nem Panzer indirekt schießen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, indirektes richten war auf (Panzer-)Haubitzen und nicht auf Kanonen bezogen.
> Niemand will mit nem Panzer indirekt schießen.


Ich sagte es ja.
Wir haben es noch gelernt auf der Schule.


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir haben es noch gelernt auf der Schule.


Schießen mit Panzern? 
Nein jetzt wirklich, ich weiß noch immer nicht worauf genau du hinaus willst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schießen mit Panzern?


Sicher.
In der OHS der Landstreitkräfte in Löbau:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offiziershochschule_der_Landstreitkräfte_„Ernst_Thälmann“ .


----------



## Mahoy (19. April 2021)

Also, ich kriege mit etwas Glück noch den Text vom Thälmann-Lied zusammen, falls das bei dieser *Off-Topic-Diskussion* (*winkt energisch mit dem Zaunpfahl*) irgendwie hilfreich ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> falls das bei dieser *Off-Topic-Diskussion* (*winkt energisch mit dem Zaunpfahl*) irgendwie hilfreich ist.


Ja, ja, Du Zaunpfahlschwenker, wir hören ja auf.


----------



## Kommando (21. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Bundeswehr sowieso eher so ein unnützes Ding...jedes Land braucht es irgendwie, aber so richtig nützlich ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Kostet einen Hsufen Geld und es werden eh meistens nur Übungen gemacht.


Das Gegenteil ist hier der Fall. Nur weil wir in unserer Nato-Blase leben darf man nicht vergessen wie wichtig Abschreckung ist. 

Jeder Cent der hier rein gesteckt wird ist es wert, so lange er dafür sorgt, dass diese Technik eben nicht eingesetzt werden muss. 

Abgesehen davon produzieren wir eh das meiste selbst. Das Geld bleibt im Land und sorgt für Wohlstand.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

Kommando schrieb:


> Jeder Cent der hier rein gesteckt wird ist es wert, so lange er dafür sorgt, dass diese Technik eben nicht eingesetzt werden muss.


"Man gebe mir ein scharfes Schwert und keinen Grund es zu benutzen"

Ein Glück, dass es noch oft genug brennt sonst würden die Menschen fordern die Feuerwehr abzuschaffen.


----------



## Eckism (23. April 2021)

Die Feuerwehr hat ja nicht nur was damit zu tun, wenn es irgendwo ungewollt brennt. Die sind auch bei Unfällen, Unwettern und zum Pool mit Wasser vollmachen am Start.

Was macht die Bundeswehr? Übungen, im Ausland Ausländer töten und  bei Überschwemmungen helfen...Zivilisten gefährden und die Umwelt schädigen, weil se mit den Fliegern abstürzen...


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was macht die Bundeswehr? Übungen, im Ausland Ausländer töten und  bei Überschwemmungen helfen...Zivilisten gefährden und die Umwelt schädigen, weil se mit den Fliegern abstürzen...


Weil sie im Inland nicht mehr machen _darf_. 

Was meinst du, wie viele Leute es bei der Truppe gibt, die es gut fänden, häufiger in zivilen (!) Anwendungsfällen eingesetzt zu werden. Mein Einsatz damals bei Oderhochwasser fühlte sich super an und ich kenne niemanden, dem es anders gegangen ist. Aber das geht eben nur bei schweren Naturkatastrophen und selbst da passt es nicht jedem, dass die Bundeswehr eingesetzt wird.

Im Prinzip könnte man die Kapazität des technischen Hilfswerks schlagartig um mindestens ein Viertel bis ein Drittel erhöhen und es gäbe zig Situationen und Bereiche, in denen Soldaten unbewaffnet (!) im öffentlichen Bereich aushelfen könnten, wie zum Beispiel kürzlich bei der Infektionsverfolgung. Es ist aber bis dato politisch nicht _gewollt_.
Wenn dir das Ganze ernst ist, geh bitte zu deinem Abgeordneten, damit er das Thema einbringt.

p.s.: Ich habe im Ausland liebe Ausländer vor bösen Ausländern beschützt und meines Wissens niemanden getötet. Bei @Sparanus bin ich nicht so sicher ... der hat eine sadistische Ader, sonst würde er ja nicht Oberst Klink nacheifern.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Feuerwehr hat ja nicht nur was damit zu tun, wenn es irgendwo ungewollt brennt. Die sind auch bei Unfällen, Unwettern und zum Pool mit Wasser vollmachen am Start.


Die Feuerwehr ist der beste Vergleich weil sie ansich und grade in ihrer heutigen Form aus dem Militär kommen. 
Das fällt im Kleinen wie im Großen auf.  Alleine die Handzeichen die man sich gibt sind die selben wie in
der Bundeswehr.  Befehlsschemen etc auch.
Natürlich ist das in der Bundeswehr viel mehr hinterlegt mit Vorschriften als in der Feuerwehr, aber
mir hat 10 Jahre lang bei der Feuerwehr niemand gesagt wie das Schema genau aussieht etc nur "sag das mal so".

Im Großen ist es halt, dass die Feuerwehr die Kernaufgabe hat Feuer zu löschen,
auch wenn es heißt "Retten, Löschen, Schützen, Bergen"

Vieles was wir bei der Feuerwehr abseits des Kernauftrages machen können andere besser, 
aber wir sind schneller und verfügbarer. Das gilt auch für die Bundeswehr. Daher der Vergleich.


----------



## Eckism (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil sie im Inland nicht mehr machen _darf_.


Wenn einem dieses Anliegen bei der Bundeswehr wirklich wichtig wäre, wäre da schon längst was passiert.
Man sollte auch bei Demos die Polizei unterstützen, es ist unfair, denen alles zuzumuten und dann immer nur drüber zu meckern, was sie falsch gemacht haben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Ganze ernst ist, geh bitte zu deinem Abgeordneten, damit er das Thema einbringt.


Zu meinem was soll ich? Ich weiß nicht mal, wer bei uns der Bürgermeister ist...^^



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Feuerwehr ist der beste Vergleich weil sie ansich und grade in ihrer heutigen Form aus dem Militär kommen.
> Das fällt im Kleinen wie im Großen auf.  Alleine die Handzeichen die man sich gibt sind die selben wie in
> der Bundeswehr.  Befehlsschemen etc auch.


Ich weiß nur, das die Feuerwehr rote Autos fährt und hilft, ich wusste nicht mal, das die Handzeichen machen.


----------



## BigBoymann (23. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Eins, was auf Kurz- und Langstrecke ohne großen Aufwand und Zeitverlust funktioniert.
> 
> Mobilität bedeutet flexibel sein, das funtioniert mit E-Autos nunmal noch nicht.


Schwachsinn!!! 

Wir sind aus purem Zufall ohne Plan mit vier Autos vom Ruhrgebiet nach München gefahren, ein A6 Diesel, ein Q5 Benzin, ein Model 3 und ein Model S jeweils LongRange Variante. Keine Kolonne, keine blöde Hatz, ganz normal gefahren. Ergebnis, Model S war der erste am Zielort! 

Nicht weil alles so geil ist, sondern weil in der Realität nicht die Zeit gestoppt wird, da sind 800km eben 800km und mit normalem Verhalten, dauert es halt 10 Stunden. 

Nächster Punkt womicn lachen musste, 10Minuten in der Woche an der Tanke kann ich mir nicht leisten, viel zu viel unsinnige Zeit. Was ich in den 10 Minuten alles erledigen kann. Kaffee kochen, zum Klo gehen und Zähne putzen. 
Ich stehe aktuell genau 0 Minuten in der Woche an der Tanke. 

Im übrigen gibt es schon für alles Lösungen. Ladepunkte in Laternen mit 11kw sind bei uns auf ganzen Straßenzügen schon vorhanden, wurde Mal schätzen, dass auf 3km Straße ca. 30 Ladepunkte sind, davon sind aktuell 5-6 belegt am Tag. Ist also noch massig Platz und Luft für mehr E Autos. Selbst die kostenlosen Säulen sind meist nicht komplett belegt. 

Für das Unterwegs schnell Laden bieten langstreckentaugliche Autos schon extrem hohe Ladespitzen, mit 20 Minuten packe ich rund 300km in den Tank, klar viel weniger als beim Benziner, aber völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Model S jeweils LongRange Variante


Wenn man sich ihn leisten kann :/


----------



## BigBoymann (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ihn leisten kann :/


Ich sag nicht, dass es keine Nachteile hat, aber es geht eben doch alles. Im übrigen kam mein Model 3 ne Viertelstunde später fast zeitgleich mit dem A6 an. Q5 war ein bisschen hinten dran, aber eben nicht weil er tanken müsste, sondern weil er zum Mittagessen wohl den falschen Rasthof ausgesucht hatte und dort lange aufs Essen warten musste.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ihn leisten kann :/



Was kostet denn so ein Benziner der bei 200km/h noch die 800km weit kommt, Platz genug für 5 Personen samt Gepäck hat? 
Wenn man alles zusammen rechnet (nicht nur die Anschaffung) dann biste auch mit nem Tesla Model 3 inzwischen verdammt günstig. Vor allem in Deutschland, wo du massig Förderung bekommst, Steuerbefreiung und so weiter.
Bei nem gleichwertigen Verbrenner mit den Servicekosten, Treibstoff und so weiter biste sehr schnell deutlich teurer.
Ich bin ja auch nicht Grossverdiener aber geht geht sich aus (und damals waren die Autos noch fast 40.000 teurer als heute). Warte noch mal paar Jahre und es gibt die 500km Autos für unter 30k.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. April 2021)




----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so ein Benziner der bei 200km/h noch die 800km weit kommt, Platz genug für 5 Personen samt Gepäck hat?


Ich würde jetzt mal sagen keine 40k
Aber ich bin pro BEV, ich finde nur, dass man diese Entfernungen wenn möglich gar nicht mit dem eigenen Auto oder überhaupt mit dem Auto zurücklegen sollte. (Fall Urlaub)


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warte noch mal paar Jahre und es gibt die 500km Autos für unter 30k.


Warum soll ich warten? Ich fahre wann immer es möglich ist Bahn.
Ich besitze kein Auto
Und sonst ohne Familie hab ich mich in sowas verguckt:








						Microlino
					

Der Microlino ist ein platzsparendes, elektrisches Stadtauto mit zwei Sitzplätzen, einer Reichweite von bis zu 230 km, 12.5 kW Power und einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 90 km/h.



					microlino-car.com
				






Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, fahre mal einen Tesla mit 5 Personen, Gepäck und 200km/h.


Mach das mal außerhalb Deutschlands, mit irgendeinem Wagen und es wird ganz teuer.

Ich sag nur;
Irgendwann kommt Tempolimit 130 und dann sind diese Diskussionen eh hinfällig.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

Welcher Benziner für 40K hat denn nen mindestens 80L Tank?


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher Benziner für 40K hat denn nen mindestens 80L Tank?


Ich fahr dann doch eher 6l auf 100


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

Bei 200km/h mit nem Benziner?


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 200km/h mit nem Benziner?


Nein, bei meinem Tempo


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

Davon war aber nicht die Rede.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

Tja im Moment der Antwort nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. April 2021)

Schafft der Tesla 800 km bei 200 km/h?


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

Frag Kuhprah.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Schafft der Tesla 800 km bei 200 km/h?


Das ist doch grundsätzlich mal eine sehr interessante Frage, was schafft denn ein durchschnittliches Elektroauto bei durchschnittlichen Autobahngeschwindigkeiten die gerne mal bei 150 oder 160 kmh liegen, in Deutschland.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> durchschnittlichen Autobahngeschwindigkeiten die gerne mal bei 150 oder 160 kmh liegen, in Deutschland.


Bezweifle ich 
130 max kommt eh


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2021)

Gerade im Stadt- und Nahverkehr liegt auch beim Diesel die die effektive Reichweite pro Tankfüllung nicht mehr weit über der Reichweite eines Elektrofahrzeugs. Wo man hingegen in der Praxis auch nur ansatzweise 800 km bei 200 km/h durchfahren kann, wüsste ich gerne, um das mal auszuprobieren - nur zum Vergnügen für die Wissenschaft, versteht sich! 

Die Zahl der in Deutschland zugelassenen Fahrzeuge, die mehr als punktuell (oder überhaupt) 200 km/h schaffen, hält sich ohnehin in überschaubaren Grenzen, ebenso die der Autobahnstrecken, die das erlauben.
Ich möchte daher anregen, Fahrzeuge in realistischen Szenarien zu vergleichen, um zu schauen, was wo sinnvoll sein könnte. Da gibt es immer noch genug Situationen, wo unter derzeitigen Bedingungen ein Verbrenner die bessere Wahl ist.

Wer beispielsweise tatsächlich häufig größere Strecken tingeln muss, die entweder gar nicht günstig per Zug verbunden sind oder dabei viel Material mitführen muss, wäre schon ziemlich mutig, zum Elektroauto zu greifen. Das  würde ich persönlich nur wagen, wenn ich an Start und Ziel eine garantierte (!) Schnelllademöglichkeit hätte.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich
> 130 max kommt eh


Und selbst dann kann man 150 fahren ohne Punkte zu kassieren. Also wie weit ist wohl die Reichweite bei diesem Tempo?

MfG


Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerade im Stadt- und Nahverkehr liegt auch beim Diesel die die effektive Reichweite pro Tankfüllung nicht mehr weit über der Reichweite eines Elektrofahrzeugs.


Wohl kaum. ^^

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und selbst dann kann man 150 fahren ohne Punkte zu kassieren. Also wie weit ist wohl die Reichweite bei diesem Tempo?


Ich würde bei einem normalen pkw und 160 km/h zwischen 27 und 30 kwh/100 km ansetzen. (wobei eine große, fahrende schrankwand sicherlich mehr benötigt) Bei den gängigen akku-größen kannst du dir die reichweite ausrechnen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerade im Stadt- und Nahverkehr liegt auch beim Diesel die die effektive Reichweite pro Tankfüllung nicht mehr weit über der Reichweite eines Elektrofahrzeugs.


Eher nicht.  Ich schaffe ja selbst mit meinem firmen-transporter, teils schwer beladen und ohne chance auf der fahrt zur baustelle den motor auch nur lauwarm zu bekommen, schon 700 bis 750 km pro tankfüllung. Könnte ich mal eine komplette ladung auf der autobahn verfahren, würden es eher 850 bis 900 km... 
Das letzte und einzige  fahrzeug mit einer reichweite unter 400km war bei mir ein seat terra. (eine alte marbella mit koffer dran) Das ding hatte aber auch nur einen 35 liter tank.


----------



## Eckism (24. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerade im Stadt- und Nahverkehr liegt auch beim Diesel die die effektive Reichweite pro Tankfüllung nicht mehr weit über der Reichweite eines Elektrofahrzeugs.
> 
> Die Zahl der in Deutschland zugelassenen Fahrzeuge, die mehr als punktuell (oder überhaupt) 200 km/h schaffen, hält sich ohnehin in überschaubaren Grenzen, ebenso die der Autobahnstrecken, die das erlauben.


Im Stadt- und Nahbereich komm ich auf max. 7,6 Liter Diesel/100km...sind also 986,84 Km von Voll bis leer.

Was kennst du denn für Autos? Mir würden jetzt nur Kleinwagen(106er, Twingo usw.) aus den 90ern und ein paar komplett untermotorisierte Autos einfallen, die keine 200Km/h schaffen...selbst so ein 1,6 Liter Lada irgendwas kommt auf 211 Km/h....mit viel Platz.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

So ziemlich jedes Auto unter ca 100PS, das sind schon ein paar.
Und nein, nicht Tacho km/h bergrunter mit Rückenwind und Heimweh.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So ziemlich jedes Auto unter ca 100PS, das sind schon ein paar.
> Und nein, nicht Tacho km/h bergrunter mit Rückenwind und Heimweh.


Das hat aber nichts mit dem PS zu tun sondern eher damit, wie viel man davon abruft.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wohl kaum. ^^


Doch, guck dir mal die Leistungskurve eines Verbrenners an.


----------



## Eckism (24. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So ziemlich jedes Auto unter ca 100PS, das sind schon ein paar.
> Und nein, nicht Tacho km/h bergrunter mit Rückenwind und Heimweh.


Wenn du 211 Km/h vom Tacho ablesen kannst...ich persönlich könnte das nur schätzen...ist natürlich GPS.
Ja, es gibt tatsächlich Autos, die haben noch ne bewegliche Nadel und ne Scheibe...nicht jeder ist ein verwöhnter Technikfuzzi.
PS(Leistung) mit Drehmoment(Kraft) nicht verwechseln...


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

Wusste garnicht das man ein verwöhnter Technikfuzzi sein muss, um eine digitale Anzeige der Geschwindigkeit haben zu müssen. 
Das gibt es schon seeeeeeeehr laaaaaange in Autos. 
Die 100PS sind auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt, der aber deutlich aussagekräftiger als das Drehmoment.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist doch grundsätzlich mal eine sehr interessante Frage, was schafft denn ein durchschnittliches Elektroauto bei durchschnittlichen Autobahngeschwindigkeiten die gerne mal bei 150 oder 160 kmh liegen, in Deutschland.


Lol. Du kannst ja mal versuchen auf einer Strecke von, sagen wir mal, 100km eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 150 km/h zu halten.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Frag Kuhprah.



Schafft man nicht. Aber ständig wird genau das gefordert wo auch mit keinem Verbrenner möglich ist.
Das ist halt einfach ne kleine angeschrieben die in D derzeit noch Probleme macht.. aber das Thema wird sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren eh erledigen.


----------



## Eckism (24. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das man ein verwöhnter Technikfuzzi sein muss, um eine digitale Anzeige der Geschwindigkeit haben zu müssen.
> Das gibt es schon seeeeeeeehr laaaaaange in Autos.
> Die 100PS sind auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt, der aber deutlich aussagekräftiger als das Drehmoment.


Ein paar wenige Modelle hatten das früher schon, aber so richtig Standard ist es bei neumodischen Autos.
Was ist an Drehmoment nicht aussagekräftig?^^


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

Weil Autos mit ähnlichen PS meist auch über ähnliche Höchstgeschwindigkeiten verfügen. 
Beim Drehmoment ist das nicht wirklich so. 
Oder anders, die Leistung ist für die Höchstgeschwindigkeit der entscheidendere Faktor.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder anders, die Leistung ist für die Höchstgeschwindigkeit der entscheidendere Faktor.


Nein...es hat zwangsläufig miteinander zu tun, der entscheidende Faktor ist es aber nicht. PS ist Leistung in Zeit, sprich Beschleunigung.
Ein Auto mit 100PS fährt 200 km/h...ein Auto mit 300PS nicht zwangsläufig sehr viel schneller. Es beschleunigt nur besser. Da spielen natürlich noch diverse Übersetzungen ne Rolle...aber um den immer größer werdenden Luftwiderstand zu bewältigen, braucht man Kraft.


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2021)

Genau, deswegen haben ja Formel 1 Wagen auch so viel Drehmoment und so wenig Leistung.
PS ist zudem die Leistung. 
Diese ist mit Masse*Gravitation*Beschleunigung definiert.


----------



## TheNewNow (25. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist an Drehmoment nicht aussagekräftig?^^


Ich kann mit einer 1m langen Stange und meinen eigenen Körpergewicht schon unglaubliche 700nm Drehmoment erzeugen. Die Drehzahl ist aber katastrophal und deswegen auch die Leistung. Schnell kann ich damit nicht werden.
Wie kann also Motordrehmoment alleine ein aussagekräftiger Faktor sein?


----------



## Kuhprah (25. April 2021)

Gut hab ich auf Arbeit über 3000NM... 500PS und die Kiste rennt nur 89... da is wohl was kaputt


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen haben ja Formel 1 Wagen auch so viel Drehmoment und so wenig Leistung.
> PS ist zudem die Leistung.
> Diese ist mit Masse*Gravitation**Beschleunigung* definiert.


Formel 1 Autos sind Spezialfälle, genau wie LKWs und Motorräder auch...und du schreibst ja selbst von Beschleunigung. Ein Motorradmotor mit viel PS ist in einem Kombi trotzdem nicht schnell.


TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich kann mit einer 1m langen Stange und meinen eigenen Körpergewicht schon unglaubliche 700nm Drehmoment erzeugen. Die Drehzahl ist aber katastrophal und deswegen auch die Leistung. Schnell kann ich damit nicht werden.
> Wie kann also Motordrehmoment alleine ein aussagekräftiger Faktor sein?


Alleine sagt das alles erstmal überhaupt nix aus...man hat zwischen Motor und Straße noch 3 oder 4 Übersetzunges im Antrieb.
C43 mit 367PS(Benzin) und 520 Nm zieht Anfangs erstmal sehr gut weg.
A6 mit 313 PS und 720Nm(Diesel)  zieht dann im oberen Geschwindigkeitsbereich weg.
Und ein Tesla ist beiden überlegen... 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gut hab ich auf Arbeit über 3000NM... 500PS und die Kiste rennt nur 89... da is wohl was kaputt


Musste mal Öl wechseln...Ölwechsel hilft immer...und Rallystreifenaufkleber.


----------



## DaStash (25. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Formel 1 Autos sind Spezialfälle, genau wie LKWs und Motorräder auch...und du schreibst ja selbst von Beschleunigung. Ein Motorradmotor mit viel PS ist in einem Kombi trotzdem nicht schnell.


Was genau meinst du denn mit schnell? In der Beschleunigung, ja, in der Endgeschwindigkeit nicht unbedingt.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du denn mit schnell? In der Beschleunigung, ja, in der Endgeschwindigkeit nicht unbedingt.
> 
> MfG


Endgeschwindkeit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Musste mal Öl wechseln...Ölwechsel hilft immer...und Rallystreifenaufkleber.


Firestone-Aufkleber waren früher angesagt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat das Moped unheimlich beschleunigt.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2021)

Ich bin eher der praktische Isolierbandtyp...wenn die Farbe grob passt, passt das auch für mich.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eher nicht.  Ich schaffe ja selbst mit meinem firmen-transporter, teils schwer beladen und ohne chance auf der fahrt zur baustelle den motor auch nur lauwarm zu bekommen, schon 700 bis 750 km pro tankfüllung. Könnte ich mal eine komplette ladung auf der autobahn verfahren, würden es eher 850 bis 900 km...
> Das letzte und einzige  fahrzeug mit einer reichweite unter 400km war bei mir ein seat terra. (eine alte marbella mit koffer dran) Das ding hatte aber auch nur einen 35 liter tank.


Laut Bundesverkehrsministerium liegt der _reale_ durchschnittliche Stadtverbrauch eines Diesels bei 8 bis 8,5 Liter/100 km, was einer Reichweite um die 12 Kilometer pro Liter entspricht.

Die meisten in Deutschland zugelassenen Fahrzeuge haben 40 Liter Tankvolumen - darunter inzwischen auch zunehmend Fahrzeuge der Oberklasse.  Die hätten also eine Reichweite von 480 Kilometern innerorts, was gegenüber etlichen gängigen Elektrofahrzeugen mit 400 Kilometer Reichweite nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel mehr ist.
Bei zügiger Langstrecke hingegen wird der Akku deutlich schneller leer genuckelt, während Diesel in diesem Szenario mehr aus dem Kraftstoff herausholen kann.

Dein Transporter kommt selbstverständlich auch in der Stadt weiter, da er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen größeren Tank hat. Allerdings bestünde vermutlich gerade an einer Baustelle durchaus die Möglichkeit, den selben Transporter, wäre er ein Elektrofahrzeug, mal eben nachzuladen, während du am Werkeln bist. Hingegen kannst du nicht Tanken fahren und gleichzeitig arbeiten.

Sprich, wir kommen erneut an den Punkt, an dem man individuell abwägen muss, was man braucht und wie die eigenen Möglichkeiten insbesondere, aber nicht ausschließlich der Lademöglichkeiten an häufig frequentierten Fahrzielen aussehen.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Laut Bundesverkehrsministerium liegt der _reale_ durchschnittliche Stadtverbrauch eines Diesels bei *8 bis 8,5 Liter/100 km*, was einer Reichweite um die 12 Kilometer pro Liter entspricht.


Was sollen das denn für Motoren sein?
Das schaff ich in der Stadt nichtmal mit nem 3.0 BiTDI.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> , was gegenüber etlichen gängigen Elektrofahrzeugen mit 400 Kilometer Reichweite nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel mehr ist.


Fährst du nen Stromer mit 500km Reichweite gemischt kannst du im Stadtverkehr auch ein gutes Stück weiter kommen als die 500km.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fährst du nen Stromer mit 500km Reichweite gemischt kannst du im Stadtverkehr auch ein gutes Stück weiter kommen als die 500km.


Ich hielt es für fair, worst case gegen worst case zu stellen.

Aber ja, es geht natürlich auch besser. Wenn wir jetzt mal so tun, als wäre das, was @Eckism im Mäusekino seines fahrbaren Untersatzes sieht, tatsächlich der reale Verbrauch für alle, dann holt er bei 7,6 Litern auf 100 Km rund 13 Kilometer aus einem Liter heraus und kommt mit einem 40-Liter-Tank in der Stadt 520 Kilometer weit.
Da wir nun fairerweise auch beim E-Auto davon ausgehen, dass man als umsichtiger Fahrer mehr als die offizielle Angabe herausholen kann, bleibt der geringe Abstand bestehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Laut Bundesverkehrsministerium liegt der _reale_ durchschnittliche Stadtverbrauch eines Diesels bei 8 bis 8,5 Liter/100 km, was einer Reichweite um die 12 Kilometer pro Liter entspricht.
> 
> Die meisten in Deutschland zugelassenen Fahrzeuge haben 40 Liter Tankvolumen - darunter inzwischen auch zunehmend Fahrzeuge der Oberklasse.  Die hätten also eine Reichweite von 480 Kilometern innerorts, was gegenüber etlichen gängigen Elektrofahrzeugen mit 400 Kilometer Reichweite nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel mehr ist.


Du würfelst jetzt alle auto`s quer durcheinander, denn ein auto mit 8L/100km verbrauch hat keinen 40L tank. Da passen dann eher 60-70L rein (gerade bei dieseln) und schon bist du mit der verbrenner-reichweite wieder um längen vor den stromern. Allerdings tangiert das bei stadtauto`s kaum, da nur geringe reichweiten benötigt werden. (dort kann man auch hybride rein elektrisch fahren->fände ich als eine option für mich bzgl. firmenauto, aber da muß ich meinen chef erstmal überzeugen)


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei zügiger Langstrecke hingegen wird der Akku deutlich schneller leer genuckelt, während Diesel in diesem Szenario mehr aus dem Kraftstoff herausholen kann.


Verbrenner sind nur im teillast-bereich "effizient", weshalb das so ist. Elektromotoren mögen das nicht und werden dort auch, für ihre verhältnisse, ineffizient.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dein Transporter kommt selbstverständlich auch in der Stadt weiter, da er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen größeren Tank hat.


Siehe oben. Mein firmen-transporter braucht im schnitt 12L/100km, hat aber auch einen 80L (+)-tank.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings bestünde vermutlich gerade an einer Baustelle durchaus die Möglichkeit, den selben Transporter, wäre er ein Elektrofahrzeug, mal eben nachzuladen, während du am Werkeln bist. Hingegen kannst du nicht Tanken fahren und gleichzeitig arbeiten.


Das mit dem laden glaubst auch nur du.   So ein baustellen-anschluß ist ein gewöhnlicher haus-anschluß. Das ist dann bei mehrfamileien-häusern etwas mehr und bei einem einfamilien-haus etwas weniger. (genauer zahlen hab ich nicht, aber mehr als 10-20kw wird ein einfamilien-haus nicht brauchen und bei 5-10 autos vor der tür und alle wollen laden...naja...) Baukräne werden extra gehen, aber bei denen kannst du dich eh nicht mit ran hängen.
Das größte problem ist aber die bezahlerei. Baustrom wird extra gezählt und glaube auch höher vergütet. Da gibt es sicherlich probleme, wenn auf einmal mehrere 100kw zusätzlich bezahlt werden sollen.


----------



## DaStash (25. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Laut Bundesverkehrsministerium liegt der _reale_ durchschnittliche Stadtverbrauch eines Diesels bei 8 bis 8,5 Liter/100 km, was einer Reichweite um die 12 Kilometer pro Liter entspricht.
> 
> Die meisten in Deutschland zugelassenen Fahrzeuge haben 40 Liter Tankvolumen - darunter inzwischen auch zunehmend Fahrzeuge der Oberklasse.  Die hätten also eine Reichweite von 480 Kilometern innerorts, was gegenüber etlichen gängigen Elektrofahrzeugen mit 400 Kilometer Reichweite nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel mehr ist.
> Bei zügiger Langstrecke hingegen wird der Akku deutlich schneller leer genuckelt, während Diesel in diesem Szenario mehr aus dem Kraftstoff herausholen kann.
> ...


Und was ist der durchschnittliche Verbrauch von Elektrofahrzeugen in der Stadt?
Das dürfte dann wohl im gleichen Verhältnis geringer ausfallen, wie wenn man dem die Langstrecken Verbrauchswerte gegenüber stellt, bei mäßigen Geschwindigkeiten.

MfG


Eckism schrieb:


> Was sollen das denn für Motoren sein?
> Das schaff ich in der Stadt nichtmal mit nem 3.0 BiTDI.


Mit Vollgas bis zur nächsten roten Ampel geht das sicherlich. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hielt es für fair, worst case gegen worst case zu stellen.
> 
> Aber ja, es geht natürlich auch besser. Wenn wir jetzt mal so tun, als wäre das, was @Eckism im Mäusekino seines fahrbaren Untersatzes sieht, tatsächlich der reale Verbrauch für alle, dann holt er bei 7,6 Litern auf 100 Km rund 13 Kilometer aus einem Liter heraus und kommt mit einem *40*-Liter-Tank in der Stadt 520 Kilometer weit.
> Da wir nun fairerweise auch beim E-Auto davon ausgehen, dass man als umsichtiger Fahrer mehr als die offizielle Angabe herausholen kann, bleibt der geringe Abstand bestehen.


75 Liter Tankvolumen.
Die Autos mit 40 Liter-Tank sind dementsprechend Kraftstoffsparender.
Die 8-8,5 Liter/100km sind wohl alle möglichen Dieselfahrzeuge mit in der Rechnung, inklusive LKWs und Bussen, ansonsten kommt das niemals hin...das ist ja schon mit meinem ollen Benziner (2,3 Liter Hubraum) kaum möglich, außer ich bewege den bei 3.000 U/Min im 2. Gang...



DaStash schrieb:


> Mit Vollgas bis zur nächsten roten Ampel geht das sicherlich.
> 
> MfG


Da kommt dann wieder ins Spiel, das der Hobel mächtig flott ist, da kann man nirgends im Ort Vollgas fahren.
Davon abgesehen ist ein Diesel für Kurzstrecken auch Blödsinn, macht man nur den Motor mit kaputt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die meisten in Deutschland zugelassenen Fahrzeuge haben 40 Liter Tankvolumen


Schrottkisten - aber ehrlich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> - darunter inzwischen auch zunehmend Fahrzeuge der Oberklasse.


Wer kauft denn so was?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dein Transporter kommt selbstverständlich auch in der Stadt weiter, da er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen größeren Tank hat. Allerdings bestünde vermutlich gerade an einer Baustelle durchaus die Möglichkeit, den selben Transporter, wäre er ein Elektrofahrzeug, mal eben nachzuladen, während du am Werkeln bist. Hingegen kannst du nicht Tanken fahren und gleichzeitig arbeiten.


Das Schlimme ist, daß VW den Diesel so richtig in den Boden gerammt hat mit freundlichem US-Antrieb.
Den Diesel braucht man aber als Brücke, bis das E-, H- und X-Auto richtig billig ist.

Den LKW auf E-Betrieb umstellen geht, aber mit sehr viel Hängen und Würgen.
Den O-Linien-Betrieb machen uns die Russen schon 60 Jahre lang und länger vor.

Das geht ohne Schwierigkeiten.
Ich war 1985 in Moldawien  (heute), da lief der O-Bus ohne Rucken und ohne Abgase.

Bei uns sind da noch die Ikarusse rumgekurvt, wenn man Pech hatte ein alter 66er oder bei ganz großem Pech ein 55er.

Mir haben immer die Ohren in der alten Schüssel weh getan, wenn ich von der Lehre nach Hause gefahren bin und hinten saß.

Neulich hatte ich einen VW Up mit Diesel als Leihwagen.
Die Kiste hatte einen brutalen Anzug mit 90PS und hat nur 3,3 l/100km gebraucht.
Wenn ich nicht selber getankt hätte, hätte ich gesagt: gelogen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den O-Linien-Betrieb machen uns die Russen schon 60 Jahre lang und länger vor.


Ähm kennste Solingen? 

Und in anderen Städten wo mein ICE durchrauscht hab ich das auch schon gesehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm kennste Solingen?


Nein, aber Kiew und Chmelnitzky.
Da läuft das wie geschmiert.

Die Busse waren damals schon leise und schnell.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und in anderen Städten wo mein ICE durchrauscht hab ich das auch schon gesehen.


Manche Städte sind da schon weiter.

Der Wikipedia-Artikel ist ausnahmsweise mal absolut lesenswert und sehr ausführlich geschrieben:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberleitungsbus   .


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Busse waren damals schon leise und schnell.


In Solingen auch und das System ist definitiv kein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und was ist der durchschnittliche Verbrauch von Elektrofahrzeugen in der Stadt?
> Das dürfte dann wohl im gleichen Verhältnis geringer ausfallen, wie wenn man dem die Langstrecken Verbrauchswerte gegenüber stellt, bei mäßigen Geschwindigkeiten.


Siehe Sparanus' Posting: Elektromotoren haben in Städten - im Gegensatz zu Verbrennern - eher mehr Reichweite als durchschnittlich ausgewiesen. Stop&Go ist eine Premiumdisziplin von Elektromotoren.
Hinzu kommt, dass etliche effizienzsteigernde Maßnahmen bei Verbrennern erst unter Bedingungen einsetzen, die man innerorts nicht oder doch nur selten vorliegen hat.

Auf längeren Strecken mit höherer Geschwindigkeit kippt die Reichweite zugunsten des Verbrenners. Der höhere Energiegehalt einer Tankfüllung kann dann richtig ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Solingen auch und das System ist definitiv kein Auslaufmodell.


Die Städte scheinen das nicht zu begreifen.
Es gab in Eisenach, Waltershausen in meiner Umgebung noch bis weit in die 60er Jahre funktionierende Straßenbahnen.

Die hat man wegen der "Wegefreiheit" für den Straßenverkehr entfernt.
Dabei waren und sind sie das langlebigste, was es gibt.
Ein Bus mit Dieselmotor hält so 10 ... 15 Jahre, eine elektrischer O-Bus 20 ... 30 Jahre.
Es gibt ja fast keine Verschleißteile und die Wartung besteht im Putzen der Stromabnehmer.

Eine Tatra-Straßenbahn in Erfurt hat mich mit dem Moped glatt überholt beim Anfahren.
Meine Kiste (Simson S 50) lief schon etwas besser, als die Werksangabe. 
So 5-6 PS hatte die sicher, sonst kann man ja keine 80km/h fahren.
Aber nicht weitererzählen!

In Waltershausen hat man die Thüringer Waldbahn als Weitverbindung noch erhalten.
Da führen bis zur Wende die Wagons aus Babelsberg, ich schätze mal 30 Jahre alt.
Es gab keine Ausfälle!
Und pünktlich waren die auch, im Gegensatz zur Reichsbahn.

Da kam man schnell und sicher von Tabarz nach Gotha zum Hauptbahnhof, auch wenn es etwas viele Haltestellen waren.
Übrigens eine wundervolle Strecke, mitten durch den Wald.
Zu jeder Jahreszeit schön, an schönsten im Herbst, wenn man die Pilze im Wald sieht:
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Thüringerwaldbahn?uselang=de  ,
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thüringerwaldbahn  ,
http://waldbahn-gotha.de/ .


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Städte scheinen das nicht zu begreifen.
> Es gab in Eisenach, Waltershausen in meiner Umgebung noch bis weit in die 60er Jahre funktionierende Straßenbahnen.


Endlich mal jemand aus der nähe...grüße aus Schmalkalden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand aus der nähe...grüße aus Schmalkalden.


Herzliche Grüße zurück!

Da hab ich gelernt im WKS vor langer Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die hat man wegen der "Wegefreiheit" für den Straßenverkehr entfernt.


Nicht hier, bei uns ist dort jetzt eine Fußgängerzone 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Bus mit Dieselmotor hält so 10 ... 15 Jahre, eine elektrischer O-Bus 20 ... 30 Jahre.


Ja dummerweise haben die Busse idr beides


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2021)

Auch ganz interessant:








						eCharge: Projekt für induktives Laden während der Fahrt - electrive.net
					

Wissenschaftler der TU Braunschweig wollen im Projekt „eCharge“ zusammen mit Experten von Volkswagen, Eurovia Teerbau und Omexom GA Süd ein System für induktives Laden von E-Fahrzeugen während der Fahrt entwickeln. Herzstück der Lösung sind in den Asphaltbelag integrierte Induktionsmodule. ++ Diese




					www.electrive.net
				







__





						BMDV - 1,9 Millionen Euro für berührungsloses Laden von E-Fahrzeugen
					






					www.bmvi.de
				




Um so mehr, weil ohnehin ständig irgendwo Streckenabschnitte erneuert werden müssen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Mai 2021)

Viele sind ja der Meinung, dass die Rekuperation bei Elektrofahrzeugen nichts/nicht viel bringt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1Wa9d9hDC4:485

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nach ca. 80.000KM:

Von insgesamt 21.484 kWh wurden bei diesem Model 3 stolze 12.538kWh per DC (Gleichstrom = Schnellladen) geladen, 5243kWh per AC (Wechselsrom = "langsames" Laden), und *3703kWh per Rekuperation*. Das sind etwas über 17%.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich bin eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass gerade das ein riesen Vorteil ist. 
Gerade in der Stadt brauchst du im Prinzip viel weniger bremsen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2021)

Es ist ziemlich beeindrucked was die momentan FSD-Beta bereits drauf hat. 
Bin echt schon gespannt wie es weiter geht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ARiJSGvfww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Erstmal hat man gerade in laufender Produktion die Radarsensoren raus geschmissen ohne die Software so weit zu haben dass auch nur Notbremsen zuverlässig mit alleinstehenden Kameras funktioniert. 








						Tesla loses U.S. designation for some advanced safety features
					

Newer Tesla Model 3 and Model Y vehicles will no longer be labeled as having some advanced safety features after the automaker said it was removing radar sensors to transition to a camera-based Autopilot system, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) said Wednesday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Erstmal hat man gerade in laufender Produktion die Radarsensoren raus geschmissen ohne die Software so weit zu haben dass auch nur Notbremsen zuverlässig mit alleinstehenden Kameras funktioniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handy aus der Pfote und Augen auf die Straße, dann braucht man auch kein Notbremsassistent.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Handy aus der Pfote und Augen auf die Straße, dann braucht man auch kein Notbremsassistent.


Bei meinem Alltrack wurde diese Funktion schon mehrfach in Anspruch genommen und komisch, ich hatte meine Hände am Lenkrad, mache ich irgend etwas falsch?

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Handy aus der Pfote und Augen auf die Straße, dann braucht man auch kein Notbremsassistent.


Zitat von meinem Opa: 
"Ich brauch keinen Gurt ich halt mich am Lenkrad fest."
Klingt heute total absurd, war bei der Einführung der Gurtpflicht ähnlich häufig zu hören wie dein Einwand.

Zudem geht es hier explizit um Tesla die ja ansonsten mit (quasi) selbst fahrenden Autos werben.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bei meinem Alltrack wurde diese Funktion schon mehrfach in Anspruch genommen und komisch, ich hatte meine Hände am Lenkrad, mache ich irgend etwas falsch?
> 
> MfG


Reagiert das Ding wirklich schnelker als ein Mensch? Ich meine, als Mensch guckt man ja eh immer links und rechts und sieht Gefahrenquellen früher.
Ich kenn so nen neumodischen Kram ja nicht, deswegen kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Reagiert das Ding wirklich schnelker als ein Mensch? Ich meine, als Mensch guckt man ja eh immer links und rechts und sieht Gefahrenquellen früher.
> Ich kenn so nen neumodischen Kram ja nicht, deswegen kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen.


Ja, der Mensch alleine braucht ca. 1 Sekunde um Informationen zu erfassen und umzusetzen. Genau da setzen solche Assistenzsysteme an und sind nicht ohne Grund bei neu zugelassenen LKWs Vorschrift.
Darüber hinaus helfen sie auch in kritischen Phasen, die zwangsläufig entstehen, wenn man sich strikt an Verkehrsregeln hält und beispielsweise einen "ordentlichen" Schulterblick macht. Wenn da vor einem eine Gefahrensituation auftaucht reagiert ein System entsprechend, während man selber es nicht könnte, trotz regelkonformen Verhaltens. 

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Viele sind ja der Meinung, dass die Rekuperation bei Elektrofahrzeugen nichts/nicht viel bringt:
> ...
> Von insgesamt 21.484 kWh wurden bei diesem Model 3 stolze 12.538kWh per DC (Gleichstrom = Schnellladen) geladen, 5243kWh per AC (Wechselsrom = "langsames" Laden), und *3703kWh per Rekuperation*. Das sind etwas über 17%.


Ich hatte mir mehr erhofft. Das heißt ja im umkehrschluß, das 83% der energie irgendwo verpuffen.   
Mal davon ab, ich finde das ende des videos interessanter wo er sagt, das eigentlich alle tesla mal zur achsvermessung müßten. Das ist heftig...
Und zur akku-gesundheit, auch wenn ich das übersprungen habe, das alter vom akku ist doch egal. So wie es aussieht war seine tiefste entladung 16,91 kwh und dann hat er bestimmt den akku weder richtig leer noch voll gemacht. Da dreht das ding doch däumchen und geht entsprechend auch kaum, in der gesammtkapazität, herunter.


DaStash schrieb:


> Bei meinem Alltrack wurde diese Funktion schon mehrfach in Anspruch genommen und komisch, ich hatte meine Hände am Lenkrad, mache ich irgend etwas falsch?


Kann man aus der ferne schlecht sagen, denn entweder fährst du nicht vorrausschauend genug oder das ding springt schon an obwohl es garnichts zum reagieren gibt.
Bei meinem caddy (BJ 2016) ist eher zweiteres der fall. Der reagiert auf abbiegende fahrzeuge und bremst auch gerne mal obwohl ich noch ewig abstand zum vordermann habe. Entsprechend war das bremsmanöver vieleicht bis jetzt 1, höchstens 2 mal in den 5 jahren und über 100000 km berechtigt. (da steh ich nach dem "weckruf" auch selber auf der bremse-> bremst wegen des schaltgetriebes nicht bis auf 0) Ansonsten hab ich nur den rückwärtigen verkehr erschreckt, da ja niemand damit rechnet das der vordermann ohne grund den großen anker schmeißt.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

Der Haupteinfluss der Precrash Geschichten ist afaik eh dass die Bremse "vorgespannt" wird und bei der nach wie vor vom Fahrer ausgelösten Notbremsung wirklich direkt den Anker wirft, was ein ungeübter Fahrer eher selten tut.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir mehr erhofft. Das heißt ja im umkehrschluß, das 83% der energie irgendwo verpuffen.


Ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Von 100% die in den Akku geladen wurden, stammen 17% von der Rekuperation - und 83% aus der Steckdose.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht war seine tiefste entladung 16,91 kwh und dann hat er bestimmt den akku weder richtig leer noch voll gemacht.


Auch hier, der Wert auf den du dich beziehst bedeutet vermutlich/vielleicht eher sowas wie Entladung im Stand (wenn das Auso quasi aus ist). Denn er hat seinen Akku definitiv regelmäßig auf 100% geladen, und schon oft auf unter 3% leer gefahren. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es noch mit seinem Model S war, oder schon mit dem Model 3, aber er ist auch schon mal (absichtlich) unter 0% Restkapazität gefahren, bis das Auto sich abgeschaltet hat, um zu sehen wie weit man noch mit 0% fahren kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Von 100% die in den Akku geladen wurden, stammen 17% von der Rekuperation - und 83% aus der Steckdose.


Denke nicht denn wie du schon schreibst, 17% der jemals geladenen energie stammen aus der rekuperation. Da energie aber nicht verschwindet, sind 83% irgendwo in den "allgemeinen verlusten" (wind-wiederstand, bremsen, reibungsverluste usw.) verschwunden und das ist in meinen augen recht viel.
Also entweder rekuperiert das auto nicht so dolle oder der gute mann sollte, in meinen augen, seinen fahrstil mal überdenken...


INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch hier, der Wert auf den du dich beziehst bedeutet vermutlich/vielleicht eher sowas wie Entladung im Stand (wenn das


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Weißt du wieviel knapp 17 kwh sind? Wenn er das im stand zusammen bekommt steht das gute stück entweder meistens herum oder hat einen irrsinnigen standby-verbrauch. Ich kann mir beides nicht so recht vorstellen. Von daher wird das wohl die größte entladung am stück sein, denke ich...


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann man aus der ferne schlecht sagen, denn entweder fährst du nicht vorrausschauend genug oder das ding springt schon an obwohl es garnichts zum reagieren gibt.


Das System ist ja dafür da, einem auch beim vorausschauend Fahren zu assestieren, es gibt genug Situationen die man auch unter der Einhaltung dieser Maßnahme nicht rechtzeitig erfassen kann, siehe Beispiel Schulterblick. Oder nehmen wir ein typisches Fahrschulbeispiel, ein Kind was direkt hinter einem parkenden Auto auftaucht und auf die Straße rennt. Von Erfassung bis zur Reaktion sind das mindestens 1 Sekunde die vergehen, dass bedeutet bei 50 kmh ca. 25 m Bremsweg, inklusive dem Reaktionsweg von 14 m, wo man eben mit solch einem System mindestens 14 m früher zum stehen kommt und das kann in solchen Fällen entscheidend über Leben und Tot sein.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei meinem caddy (BJ 2016) ist eher zweiteres der fall. Der reagiert auf abbiegende fahrzeuge und bremst auch gerne mal obwohl ich noch ewig abstand zum vordermann habe. Entsprechend war das bremsmanöver vieleicht bis jetzt 1, höchstens 2 mal in den 5 jahren und über 100000 km berechtigt.


Macht er bei mir nicht, da gibt es mehrere Stufen. Die erste ist ein sehr lautes Warnsignal, die zweite dann die Gefahrenbremsung und die war bei mir in 1 von zwei Fällen berechtigt und genau aus so einer Schulterblicksituation heraus entstanden.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (da steh ich nach dem "weckruf" auch selber auf der bremse-> bremst wegen des schaltgetriebes nicht bis auf 0) Ansonsten hab ich nur den rückwärtigen verkehr erschreckt, da ja niemand damit rechnet das der vordermann ohne grund den großen anker schmeißt.


Dafür gibt es ja zum Glück den Sicherheitsabstand... 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Denke nicht denn wie du schon schreibst, 17% der jemals geladenen energie stammen aus der rekuperation. Da energie aber nicht verschwindet, sind 83% irgendwo in den "allgemeinen verlusten" (wind-wiederstand, bremsen, reibungsverluste usw.) verschwunden


Hä? Mit den kompletten 100% ist das Auto doch gefahren/betrieben worden.  

Ich weiß/verstehe ansonsten nicht was du mit "83% Verlust" meinst.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn er das im stand zusammen bekommt steht das gute stück entweder meistens herum oder hat einen irrsinnigen standby-verbrauch.


Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel (übrigens schläft er auch ab und zu in seinem Auto, und bei Minusgraden und laufender Innenraumheizung [+Akkuheizung?] ist der Verbrauch im Stand durchaus relativ hoch). Es kann aber definitiv nicht "die größte Entladung am Stück" sein, weil er dann ja nie mehr als ca. 80 Kilometer am Stück gefahren sein dürfte - was er definitiv ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das System ist ja dafür da, einem auch beim vorausschauend Fahren zu assestieren, es gibt genug Situationen die man auch unter der Einhaltung dieser Maßnahme nicht rechtzeitig erfassen kann, siehe Beispiel Schulterblick.


Gut, schulterblick mache ich seit jahren nicht mehr... wäre beim firmenauto auch sinnlos. (kasten-wagen)    Ich mache alles über die außenspiegel incl.  rückwärts fahren. Man muß halt immer darauf achten, was man gerade überholt hat und was sonst so um einen herum los sein könnte.



DaStash schrieb:


> Oder nehmen wir ein typisches Fahrschulbeispiel, ein Kind was direkt hinter einem parkenden Auto auftaucht und auf die Straße rennt.


Erfasst der radar-sensor überhaupt sowas? Hab es im praktischen noch nicht heraus finden dürfen und will das auch nicht.


DaStash schrieb:


> Macht er bei mir nicht, da gibt es mehrere Stufen. Die erste ist ein sehr lautes Warnsignal, die zweite dann die Gefahrenbremsung und die war bei mir in 1 von zwei Fällen berechtigt und genau aus so einer Schulterblicksituation heraus entstanden.


Das warnsignal gibt es bei mir auch, nur hört man 1 sek später schon das ABS rattern.
Aber nur so nebenbei, der bremsassisten wird "übersteuert", wenn man leicht bis richtig gas gibt. (springt dann nicht an) Das nützt halt nur nichts, wenn man mit motorbremse auf den vordermann zu rollt und weiß das es passt.


DaStash schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja zum Glück den Sicherheitsabstand...
> 
> MfG


Und der denkt sich "Ich hab ja einen brems-assistent" und hält den eben nicht ein. 


INU.ID schrieb:


> Hä? Mit den kompletten 100% ist das Auto doch gefahren/betrieben worden.
> 
> Ich weiß/verstehe ansonsten nicht was du mit "83% Verlust" meinst.


Du hast 100% energie. 83% kommen aus der steckdose und 17% vom motor.
Die 17% sind zurück gewonnene kinetische energie (vom fahren) und die 83% werden quasi in wärme umgesetzt, sind für`s fahren also weg. Das passt mir nicht so recht, selbst wenn man von den 83% noch 20% für`s heizen im winter ab zieht.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast 100% energie. 83% kommen aus der steckdose und 17% vom motor.
> Die 17% sind zurück gewonnene kinetische energie (vom fahren) und die 83% werden quasi in wärme umgesetzt, sind für`s fahren also weg. Das passt mir nicht so recht, selbst wenn man von den 83% noch 20% für`s heizen im winter ab zieht.


Die 83% werden doch nich nur in Wärme umgewandelt...ein E-Auto fährt mit Strom, verbraucht also zwangsläufig Strom um hin und her zu fahren.

Es geht doch nur drum, wieviel aus Steckdose zum verbrauchen kam und wie durch die Rückgewinnung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die 83% werden doch nich nur in Wärme umgewandelt...ein E-Auto fährt mit Strom, verbraucht also zwangsläufig Strom um hin und her zu fahren.


Am ende aber doch, denn man setzt ja die energie im akku in kinetische ernergie um und von dieser hat er rund 17%, über den motor, zurück in den akku geholt. Nun verschwindet energie aber nicht einfach und direkt abstrahlen kann kinetische energie, meines wissens nach, auch nicht. Ergo wird das, was nicht in den akku zurück kommt, zu wärme. (über die reibung)
Aber wie dem auch sei, 17% finde ich nicht viel. Da muß doch mehr gehen...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

In der Theorie ja. In der Praxis sind das schon Mal 17% mehr als ein Verbrenner (ohne Schwungrad) erhält.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Am ende aber doch, denn man setzt ja die energie im akku in kinetische ernergie um und von dieser hat er rund 17%, über den motor, zurück in den akku geholt. Nun verschwindet energie aber nicht einfach und direkt abstrahlen kann kinetische energie, meines wissens nach, auch nicht. Ergo wird das, was nicht in den akku zurück kommt, zu wärme. (über die reibung)
> Aber wie dem auch sei, 17% finde ich nicht viel. Da muß doch mehr gehen...


Das kann nicht pauschalisiert werden. Sobald du auf der Autobahn bist und kaum bremst, kann auch nichts rekuperiert werden und Fahrwiderstand gibt es immer...
Fakt ist, dass leichte Bremsungen schon jetzt sehr effizient eingespeist werden (Wirkungsgrade von geschätzt 70-90 %). Starke Bremsungen nicht. Zum Einen da mit Scheibenbremse / Trommelbremse der Bremsweg weiter verkürzt werden kann, zum Anderen kann starkes Bremsen die maximale Laderate des Akkus überschreiten. Aus diesem Grund werden in der Formel 1 Supercaps eingesetzt, diese erlauben wesentlich stärkere Lade- und Entladeraten (bzw. höhere Leistungsdichte) aber dafür sinkt die gravimetrische Energiedichte. Auch bei Li-Ionen Zellen ist das der Fall. Zellen mit besonders hoher Energiedichte haben gegenüber Hochleistungszellen (Luftfahrt und zum Teil Drohnen) keine Chance was die Ladezeiten anbelangt.
Anbei sind zwei Plots aus meiner Bachelorarbeit (kein Sperrvermerk), damals habe ich analytische Auslegungen für ein Luftfahrtthema durchgeführt und die Daten von Antriebsstrangkomponenten (Akku, Leistungselektronik, Motoren) verglichen. Das war Mitte 2019, seitdem gab es keine großen Technologiesprünge auf dem Markt (die Festkörperbatterie= fester Polymerelektrolyt ist weiterhin in Entwicklung). Und kleine Evolutionsstufen (CATL NCM 811 etc.) sind soweit ich weiss noch nicht marktfähig / sicher. Hinsichtlich Ladeleistung wird die neue Varta 21700 Zelle (21 mm Durchmesser, 70 mm Länge) im oberen Segment mitspielen. Nach aktueller Ankündigung kann diese sogar die Konkurrenz outperformen.

Edit zu den Plots: Der erste Plot vergleicht industrielle Li-Ionen Zellen. Die Farbe des Datenpunkts stellt die charakteristische Elektrode dar, die Form  die Bauweise. NMC Zellen werden aufgrund der hohen Energiedichte bei verhältnismäßig hoher Leistungsdichte bevorzugt in der Fahrzeugtechnik eingesetzt. Die Hochleistungszellen verlieren bei starker Belastung  20 % ihrer Kapazität nach weniger als 500 Vollzyklen. LFP Zellen bieten eine wesentlich längere Haltbarkeit (meist 1.000 bis 4.000 Zyklen) und werden für stationäre Speicher (z.B. PV-Anlagen) eingesetzt. LTO Zellen sind bislang aufgrund des deutlich höheren Preises eine Nische. Mit diesen sind je nach Verwendung zum Teil bis zu 40.000 Zyklen möglich. Außerdem sind LTO Zellen sehr zuverlässig bei Temperaturen von deutlich unter 0 °C.  Eine mir bekannte Anwendung für diese sind Hybridzüge (für die Überbrückung auf Strecken ohne Oberleitung oder als Ergänzung zur Brennstoffzelle). Allgemein steigt natürlich die Haltbarkeit der Zellen (v.A. NMC) bei geringerer Belastung (möglichst keine Tiefentladung, möglichst keine Maximalladung, geringe Lade- und Entladeraten, niedrige Standtemperatur, mindestens 20 besser 30 °C Betriebstemperatur etc.).
Das zweite Diagramm verlgeicht alle Datenpunkte aus dem linken Diagramm mit Modellbau-LiPos. Abgesehen von den beiden Ausreißern bieten die Modellbau-LiPos eine höhere Laderate.  Allerdings sind die Fertigungsschwankungen viel höher und die Zuverlässigkeit deutlich geringer. Ein Modellbau-Lipo hält selten mehr als 100 Zyklen und Frühausfälle treten deutlich häufiger auf.

Edit 2: Kleine Beispielrechnung (Anwendung der Plots).
Wir vernachlässigen bei der Überschlagsrechnung für den Bremsvorgang alle Reibungen und Fahrwiderstände, welche die tatsächliche Einspeiseleistung reduzieren.
Bremst ein Fahrzeug mit einer Masse m 1.800 kg  von v1 = 28 m/s (knapp über 100 km/h) auf v2 = 14 m/s (knapp über 50 km/h) ab, dann entspricht das einer Energiedifferenz E (kinetisch) von 529,2 kJ (Formel: E = 0,5 * m *(v2^2 - v1^2). Nehmen wir einen elektrischen Einspeisewirkungsgrad (Leistungselektronik und Motor) von 80 % an, dann werden 423,4 kJ in die Batterie eingespeist (delta E_rekup = E * eta). Findet der Bremsvorgang in 5 Sekunden statt, dann entspricht das einer mittleren Rekuperationsleistung von 84,7 kW (delta P_rekup = delta E_rekup / delta t). Nehmen wir nun eine Zelle mit hoher Energiedichte an (max. 0,4 kW / kg Ladeleistung siehe Plot), dann muss der Akku mindestens eine Gesamtzellemasse von 211,7 kg aufweisen [84,7 kW / (0,4 kW /kg)]. Andernfalls muss ein Teil der Energie über die mechanische Bremse umgewandelt werden, da der Akku sonst überlastet wird. Führen wir mit dem gleichen Fahrzeug eine Bremsung von 200 km/h auf 150 km/h innerhalb von 5 Sekunden durch, dann benötigen wir eine Gesamtzellmasse von mindestens 400 kg. Und das ist bereits ein Wert den nicht jedes EV erreicht (zumal das die reine Zellmasse darstellt ohne Konfektionierung, Kühlung / Heizung).
Die Rechnung zeigt also, dass eine Einspeisung aller Bremsvorgänge bei kleinen Akkus schwierig ist. Insbesondere sind davon Hybride mit kleinen Akkusystemen  betroffen. Lösungen für dieses Problem sind beispielsweise Zellen mit höherer Leistungsdichte (z.B. Varta 21700), der Verbau von mehr Zellen (-> höheres Gewicht welches die kinetische Energie um einen weiteren Prozentanteil erhöht & höhere Kosten), ein weiterer Speicher mit höherer Leistungsdichte (Supercaps), welche allerdings für Serienfahrzeuge mit "normaler" Leistung unrentabel sind, längerer Bremsvorgang (-> erfordert veränderte Fahrzweise und ist nicht immer möglich), oder die Entwicklung  von leichteren Fahrzeugen. Unterm Strich wird also eingespeist, was eingespeist werden kann und darf (gesetzliche Vorschriften ?). Die überschüssige Energie wird dann mit der mechanischen Bremse umgewandelt. Hinsichtlich des Wirkungsgrades ist dabei meist die elektrische Maschine primär entscheidend, zweitrangig der Innenwiderstand des Akkus und danach erst die Leistungselektronik. Elektrische Maschinen mit Wirkungsgraden von über 95  % sind technisch kein Problem (z.B. Formel E, alte LMP1, Formel1). Allerdings sind diese für den Serieneinsatz zu teuer. Es werden dort teurere Materialien, teure Geometrien und extrem dünngeschichtete (meist erodierte) Elektrobleche verwendet .


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juni 2021)

Naja, die Rekuperation die Tesla derzeit bietet ist eh jenseits von State of the Art... bei unseren S und X sind derzeit um die 60kW, die Model 3 schaffen vielleicht etwas mehr.  Das is eher so Stand 2014 oder so, aber weit weg von dem was Mitbewerber in der 100.000€ Klasse inzwischen bieten.


----------



## Darknesss (6. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Haupteinfluss der Precrash Geschichten ist afaik eh dass die Bremse "vorgespannt" wird und bei der nach wie vor vom Fahrer ausgelösten Notbremsung wirklich direkt den Anker wirft, was ein ungeübter Fahrer eher selten tut.


Dann sollte man aber mal schnell dafür sorgen, dass die Fahrer mal wieder etwas üben.
Assistenzsysteme sind schön und recht, aber jeder mit einem Führerschein sollte auch ohne auskommen, weil ältere Fahrzeuge (z.b. Firmenfahrzeuge) die Systeme nicht unbedingt haben oder das ganze auch mal ausfallen kann.

Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, dass viele ihr Bremspedal bei einer Vollbremsung nur streicheln.
Da passiert doch nichts, manchmal leider auch fast wortwörtlich.
(Hatte schon eine gerissene Bremsleitung, sowie spontan defekte (Haupt-)Bremszylinder. Ist kein allzu gutes Gefühl wenn man (fast) nur noch Getriebe und Handbremse hat um die Karre zum stehen zu bringen )


Auch wenn Rekuperation im Elektroauto sinnvoll ist, würde ich bei den Unter- und Mittelklasse da nicht die maximale Effizienz zulasten des Anschaffungspreises nutzen.
Wäre deutlich sinnvoller erstmal massenhaft Ladepunkte an Stellflächen (Arbeitsplatz + Wohnung) aufzubauen.
Da reichen mit Timer auch schon 230V mit 10A (2,3kW) , damit die Kisten im Winter nicht vollständig mit der Batterie beheizt bzw. im Sommer gekühlt werden müssen.
Gleichzeitig dürfte das für viele die nur Kurzstrecke fahren auch schon als Lademöglichkeit ausreichen, womit die deutlich teureren Schnelllademöglichkeiten entlastet werden.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2021)

Darknesss schrieb:


> Dann sollte man aber mal schnell dafür sorgen, dass die Fahrer mal wieder etwas üben.


Ich kenne ein paar Geschichte von hauptberuflichen Testfahrern die Mal ein paar Versuche/Spielchen gemacht haben um zu sehen wie gut sie reagieren (Plüschtiere ohne Ansage aus dem vorausfahrenden Transporter geworfen und versucht zu reagieren).
-> Selbst Profis sind erschreckend langsam.
Selbst das Bremse durchdrücken dauert ja auch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Darknesss (6. Juni 2021)

In Sachen Reaktionszeit hat der Mensch gebenüber Elektronik schlichtweg keine Chance. Vorallem wenns dann noch unvorbereitet kommt und man erst noch aufs Bremspedal wechseln muss.

Auf den Druck den wir aber auf das Bremspedal ausüben haben wir aber definitiv einen Einfluss.
Da trauen sich viele nicht von Anfang an voll in die Eisen zu gehen oder können es schlichtweg nicht (Badeschlappen oder barfuß lassen grüßen, da gibts sogar Dashcamvideos dazu)

Dafür gibts zwar eine technische Lösung (Hydraulischer Bremsassistent) aber die hat nicht jedes Auto.
Wäre daher für manche definitiv sinnvoll das mal vor dem Ernstfall zu üben, um die Angst zu nehmen.

Persönlich habe ich damit kein Problem, wie auch mein Fahrlehrer damals schmerzhaft festellen musste 
Der hat bis dahin nicht gewusst dass ich auf einem 32km/h Schlepper mit rein mechanischer Bremse/Lenkung mit samt ungebremsten 4t (bzw. auflaufgebremst 8t) das fahren gelernt habe.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2021)

Bei Barfuß sehe ich eher die Chance des Abrutschens. 
Ansonsten habe ich mit ner dünnen Sohle wesentlich mehr Gefühl als mit ner dicken Sohle.


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gut hab ich auf Arbeit über 3000NM... 500PS und die Kiste rennt nur 89... da is wohl was kaputt


Gehe mal schnell in die Werkstatt da stimmt was nicht mit deinem Sattelschlepper , meiner kommt mit 1 PS an die 50KmH ran


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, die Rekuperation die Tesla derzeit bietet ist eh jenseits von State of the Art... bei unseren S und X sind derzeit um die 60kW, die Model 3 schaffen vielleicht etwas mehr.  Das is eher so Stand 2014 oder so, aber weit weg von dem was Mitbewerber in der 100.000€ Klasse inzwischen bieten.


Tesla hat übrigens das Plaid+ Modell gecancelt. Am Freitag um 4 Uhr früh soll es eine Veranstalltung zum Plaid-Modell geben


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2021)

Das ist ja mal interessant:








						Verkehrsminister „im direkten Gespräch“ mit Tesla über Supercharger-Öffnung, sieht Lösung
					

Elektroauto-Fahrer wünschen sich eine Supercharger für alle, und Verkehrsminister Scheuer ist dabei: Er verhandle mit Tesla darüber, sagt er.




					teslamag.de
				




Auf der einen Seite ist es eine gute Sache für andere E-Auto Hersteller, und auf der anderen Seite ist es irgendwie ein Eingeständnis das man es alleine nicht schafft. 

Falls Tesla darauf eingeht, bin ich auf die Bedingungen gespannt.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Juni 2021)

Wird nicht passieren.. wie soll das denn technisch umgesetzt werden? Bei Tesla steckt all die Abrechnung etc. im Auto. Da steckst du ein und los gehts. Keine Karten, keine Verträge, kein Chaos, einfach ein fixer Preis für alle der vorher bekannt ist.  Da kann dann keiner mehr dran verdienen etc.
Wie will man denn all den anderen e-Fahrern dann erklären dass sie sonst überall mit 10 Apps und 5 Karten immer nach dem besten Preis suchen müssen etc. wenn die auf einmal sehen dass es auch anders funktioniert als man ihnen immer eingeredet hat?


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2021)

Ich verstehe nicht warum die Politik ein solches Chaos überhaupt zulässt. Achja, erst irgendwas machen und dann darüber nachdenken...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2021)

Ich dachte in D läuft es bei der Politik eher nach dem Motto, viel diskutieren und nichts machen oder erst wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich dachte in D läuft es bei der Politik eher nach dem Motto, viel diskutieren und nichts machen oder erst wenn es zu spät ist.


Prinzipiell hat Nichtsmachen zu dem Chaos geführt


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wird nicht passieren.. wie soll das denn technisch umgesetzt werden? Bei Tesla steckt all die Abrechnung etc. im Auto.


Genau deshalb. Nach Möglichkeit brauchen _alle_ E-Autos unabhängig vom Hersteller eine einheitliche Schnittstelle für in das Fahrzeug ein integrierte Abrechnungssysteme.

Welche Dienstleister für Abrechnung und/oder Guthabenaufladung genutzt werden, könnte letztendlich Sache des Halters bleiben, aber die Technik sollte im Fahrzeug stecken.

Das eröffnet dann die Möglichkeit, Ladeinfrastruktur zu vereinfachen - die öffentlich zugänglichen Ladebuchsen brauchen dann kein umfassende Technik, sondern lediglich zusätzlich einen vergleichsweise simplen Switch, der darüber entscheidet, ob das jeweils angeschlossene Fahrzeug geladen wird oder nicht. Wie viel es lädt und wie das abgerechnet wird, muss eine Ladebuchse nicht "wissen".


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2021)

Oder man macht es so wie  vielen Tankstellen.
EC Karte dranhalten bzw einschieben, Pin eingeben und tanken.
Es kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juni 2021)

Man will aber scheinbar nicht einfach, sondern möglichst kompliziert. Und je mehr dazwischen drin sind und noch Geld abgreifen können desto besser.... kommt mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Reagiert das Ding wirklich schnelker als ein Mensch?


Selbst Elektronik aus den 80ern reagiert schneller als ein Mensch,
es geht darum richtig zu interpretieren was da vorm Sensor auftaucht.

Wie mein Fahrschulwagen, der hat Straßenschilder gescannt.
Hat auch gut funktioniert, außer an einer Stelle wo an einem Zaun ein Plakat hing 
auf dem ein Schild mit Tempo 10 aufgemalt war. Hat er erkannt, aber dass es kein Schild ist hat er nicht erkannt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juni 2021)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es, auch wenn es einige nicht hören wollen. Habe selbst schon für VW, Porsche und co. Teile gefertigt. Das Unternehmen welches die Teile für VW fertigt will ich hier nicht öffentlich nennen aber was du schreibst ist schlicht Unwissenheit.


Ich befürchte mehr das du nicht weißt was wirklich miese bedingungen sind. Aus meiner sicht wird deine erfahrung wohl nur kinderkram sein und in den augen mancher tesla-mitarbeiter wohl auch.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2021)

Wo steht da im Bericht jetzt was von China?


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2021)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> VW lässt auch in China fertigen, wie 99% der Automobil Branche. Die nehmen sich alle überhaupt nichts, Hauptsache billig. Dort sind die Arbeitsbedingungen nicht besser und das wissen die Bosse auch. Dort kann man es aber machen, weil deutsche Gesetze dort kein Einfluss haben.


Ich hab in China jetzt nix schlimmes gesehen, was die Produktion bei VW angeht...bis auf die Kackrinnen...aber das ist auch nur für Europäer merkwürdig...


JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo steht da im Bericht jetzt was von China?


Du weißt wohl nicht, das Vermont  mittlerweile von China besetzt ist?


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hF5GYOt10Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 passt zum Thema. Volkswagen does ist again. Ob Zwangsarbeiter in der Nazizeit oder heute die Uiguren in China.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juni 2021)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> VW lässt auch in China fertigen, wie 99% der Automobil Branche.


Gut, über china braucht man jetzt wirklich nicht streiten, aber tesla lässt dort halt auch fertigen...


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab in China jetzt nix schlimmes gesehen, was die Produktion bei VW angeht...bis auf die Kackrinnen...aber das ist auch nur für Europäer merkwürdig...


Ist die frage wo? Ich denke mal im süden chinas wird es noch gehen und dann richtung norden immer schlimmer.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist dir frage wo? Ich denke mal im süden chinas wird es noch gehen und dann richtung norden immer schlimmer.


Natürlich lässt man Auswärtige nur in ordentliche Werke in China, bzw. wird man in Werken da lang geführt, wo man nix beanstanden kann.
Das Problem liegt aber nicht nur an VW, BMW, Mercedes, Tesla usw...Die Werke sind ja nicht grundsätzlich von den Unternehmen geführt, sondern von der Staatsmacht China.
Ob die Hersteller das nun billigend in Kauf nehmen, oder genau wie wir "gelenkt" werden, kann ich aber auch nicht beantworten.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUmkbzQ-BS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pywyDNRBRPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2021)

Videos ohne eigenen Kommentar dazu, wieder sehr wertvolle Postings.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2021)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> VW ist ja bekannt für Lug und Trug, sag nur Abgasskandale. Will nicht wissen was bei denen noch so hinter verschlossenen Türen passiert.


Und Du denkst, daß die anderen Firmen anders sind?


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2021)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet?


Hat sich so angehört.

Aberwieso sind die anderen Firmen nicht auf die Betrugsmasche untersucht worden vom KBA?
Was ist mit Ford, Toyota, Mitsubishi, Crysler, ... ?
Bauen die keine Dieselmotoren?
Sind das alles Waisenknaben?

Dudenhöfer hat es mal gesagt, aber dem hat man gleich den Mund gestopft.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2021)

Aktive Teststanderkennung hat man genau VW und sonst niemandem nachweisen können.
Die Diskussion um Thermofenster, Testzyklen die die Realität nicht komplett abbilden etc. war vorallem Ablenkung zu Gunsten von VW.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2021)

Abgastests sind generell schon immer so ne Sache...die Autos, die noch mit Sonde gemessen werden, werden auch nur im Stand ohne Last gemessen...das hat ja mal so rein gar nix mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Duke711 (24. Juni 2021)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass leichte Bremsungen schon jetzt sehr effizient eingespeist werden (Wirkungsgrade von geschätzt 70-90 %).



Viel zu hoch:

- Verlust Reifen (Schlupf)
- Verlust Getriebe
- Verlust Motor
- Verlust Inverter
- Verlust Leitungen
- Verlust Akku




mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wirkungsgraden von über 95  % sind technisch kein Problem



Haben die Maschinen jetzt schon und hat nichts mit den Materialen zu tun, sondern letztendlich mit der Baugröße, ohmische Verluste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten alles zum Thema Rekuperation und co. hier:





__





						Verbrauchsrechner - Allgemeine Themen - Elektroauto Forum
					

Verbrauchsrechner - Allgemeine Themen - Elektroauto Forum



					www.goingelectric.de
				








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2021)

Mercedes scheint ja mit dem EQS kräftig vor zu legen.   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38Mqc41uBrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Da muß sich  tesla wenigstens bei der reichweite etwas einfallen lassen...


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Juni 2021)

Kann ich nur begrüssen. Tesla kocht auch nur mit Wasser, und 2021 sind sie halt mit vielem nicht mehr On Top... da heisst es gewaltig nachholen. Sich nur auf Speed, Beschleunigung und die Supercharger zu beschränken reicht irgendwann einfach nicht mehr. 
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass die öffentliche Ladeinfrastruktur scheinbar nur in D in so nem miserablen Zustand ist. In meiner Umgebung sind etliche e-Auto Fahrer die keinen Tesla haben, und die auch jeden Tag mit dem Auto fahren, die keinerlei Probleme haben mit öffentlichem laden... Die machen teilweise auch ihre 400 km und mehr am Tag.... aber keiner hat je solche Probleme wie man in deutschen E-Auto Foren immer liest...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Man muss technisch nicht immer voraus sein, sieh dir Apple an.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mercedes scheint ja mit dem EQS kräftig vor zu legen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 Minuten Tanken, 80 %, eine halbe Stunde laden. Dann lass mal Saison sein, Hauptverkehrszeit oder Urlaubsanfang, und man muss warten, so wie auch an Tankstellen also 1-2 Autos vor einem. Das heißt dann mindestens eine Stunde warten plus eine halbe Stunde Tanken und das ganze, jeh nach Entfernung, dann mindestens zwei mal. Dazu dann der Preis, die Ladeinfrastruktur, der Anbieterwirrwar, die hohen Kosten fürs Schnelladen, Batterietechnik, die der Elektromobilitätentwicklung hinterherhinkt und viel zu hohe Preise und zu hohes Gewicht und ohne Grünstromerzeugung amortisiert sich ein Elektroauto doch auch erst nach ca. 10 Jahren(hatte ich aktuell irgendwo gelesen).

Elektromobilität ist ganz nett, würde ich mir sogar kaufen, für Berlin langt es. Das geht aber nur als Eigenheimbesitzer oder Mieter einer der Neubauwohnungen, die sich viele nicht leisten können, wo man Stellplätze ind er Tiefgarage mit Wallbox für 100 € plus im Monat mieten kann.

Resumée.: Die Elektromobilität ist noch nicht nachhaltig, die verwendete Akkutechnlologie ist altbacken, Strom und insbesondere die Schnelllade-Preise viel zu teuer und die Elektromobilität in Gänze einfach noch nicht Massenmarkt tauglich und Besserverdienern vorbehalten.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte es schonmal hier oder in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: der Strom ist einfach zu teuer damit die Stromer attraktiv werden. Ob ich nun knapp 8 Euro für Diesel oder 6 Euro für Strom ausgebe um 100km fahren zu können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was man durch einen Stromer noch für Nachteile hat.

Ich hatte überlegt mir ein Pedelec zu kaufen, bis ich gelesen hab, dass die Akkus in den Dingern für 400 bis 500 Ladungen ausgelegt sind, im Winter nahezu unbrauchbar sind und im Sommer zu soll "schwitzen". Das heißt ich bräuchte alle 3 bis 5 Jahre einen neuen Akku für 600+ Taler...


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Juni 2021)

Also ich Persönlich sehe die zukunft im E-Auto. Aber nicht wie es jetzt ist mit Batterie, sondern über Wasserstoff oder andere Arten von Hochenergie Speichern.
Gerade Wasserstoff autos( E-Autos ohne Große Batterie ) finde ich sehr spanned und könnte ich mir als Alternative zum Konventionell Verbrenner gut vorstellen.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass die öffentliche Ladeinfrastruktur scheinbar nur in D in so nem miserablen Zustand ist. In meiner Umgebung sind etliche e-Auto Fahrer die keinen Tesla haben, und die auch jeden Tag mit dem Auto fahren, die keinerlei Probleme haben mit öffentlichem laden... Die machen teilweise auch ihre 400 km und mehr am Tag.... aber keiner hat je solche Probleme wie man in deutschen E-Auto Foren immer liest...


Der Deutsche meckert im allgemeinen nunmal viel.
Einerseits springt man auf neue Technologien auf, andererseits meckert man, warum man nicht überall von jetzt auf gleich laden kann.
E-Autofahrer bauchen nunmal erstmal Zeit, wie Unkraut im Beet...ob es am Ende nötig ist oder nicht, ist ein anderes Thema.

"Ich hatte es schonmal hier oder in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: der Strom ist einfach zu teuer damit die Stromer attraktiv werden. Ob ich nun knapp 8 Euro für Diesel oder 6 Euro für Strom ausgebe um 100km fahren zu können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was man durch einen Stromer noch für Nachteile hat."

Die Reparatur- und Wartungskosten werden merklich bis massiv sinken.
Ist weniger dran, was kaputt gehen kann und wenn was kaputt geht ist es schneller gewechselt, da Modulbauweise und deutlich weniger Leitungen und Schläuche. Stecker ab, altes Teil raus, neues Teil rein, Stecker wieder dran...motorwechsel in einer halben Stunde.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schonmal hier oder in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: der Strom ist einfach zu teuer damit die Stromer attraktiv werden. Ob ich nun knapp 8 Euro für Diesel oder 6 Euro für Strom ausgebe um 100km fahren zu können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was man durch einen Stromer noch für Nachteile hat.
> 
> Ich hatte überlegt mir ein Pedelec zu kaufen, bis ich gelesen hab, dass die Akkus in den Dingern für 400 bis 500 Ladungen ausgelegt sind, im Winter nahezu unbrauchbar sind und im Sommer zu soll "schwitzen". Das heißt ich bräuchte alle 3 bis 5 Jahre einen neuen Akku für 600+ Taler...


Ich denke mal die Grünen werden daran interessiert sein einfach fossile Brennstoffe teurer zu machen, so dass Strom relativ günstiger wird dabei aber immer noch viel zu teuer ist, so wie du es völlig zu Recht festgestellt hast. Das mit dem Pedelecs ist interessant, war mir noch gar nicht bewusst aber ergibt Sinn, wenn bei Elektroautos die Akkus aktiv gekühlt werden müssen. Das geht natürlich bei einem Fahrrad nicht so ohne Weiteres. Und genau daran merkt man, dass die aktuelle Batterietechnik der Elektromobilität mehrere Generationen hinterherhinkt, was dazu führen wird, dass es mittelfristig eine Wende gibt, in dem Bereich und man sich dann alles neu kaufen darf, da die neuen Akkus mit Sicherheit nicht zu den alten Geräten kompatibel sein werden. Und aus dem Grunde kann ich nur empfehlen abwarten, Tee trinken und maximal einen Zweitwagen bzw. einen Kleinwagen für kurze Distanzen, alles andere ist wirtschaftlicher Unfug, meiner Meinung nach.

MfG


Eckism schrieb:


> Der Deutsche meckert im allgemeinen nunmal viel.
> Einerseits springt man auf neue Technologien auf, andererseits meckert man, warum man nicht überall von jetzt auf gleich laden kann.
> E-Autofahrer bauchen nunmal erstmal Zeit, wie Unkraut im Beet...ob es am Ende nötig ist oder nicht, ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> ...


Das hat nichts mit Deutsch sein zu tun, selbst wenn du mehr Ladesäulen hast, hast du immer noch das Problem der lange Ladezeit und der beschriebenen Akku Probleme und der geringen Reichweite und der hohen Preise und dass es sich eben erst nach vielen Jahren amortisiert, da die Akkus selber eine sehr schlechte CO2 Bilanz haben...

MfG


Eckism schrieb:


> Die Reparatur- und Wartungskosten werden merklich bis massiv sinken.
> Ist weniger dran, was kaputt gehen kann und wenn was kaputt geht ist es schneller gewechselt, da Modulbauweise und deutlich weniger Leitungen und Schläuche. Stecker ab, altes Teil raus, neues Teil rein, Stecker wieder dran...motorwechsel in einer halben Stunde.


Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht, denn genau daran verdienen Autohersteller. Man wird wohl alles daran setzen, dass die laufenden Kosten auf einem ähnlichen Niveau wie vorher sind oder dass man sie an irgendeiner anderen Stelle wieder reinholt. Wer meint mit so etwas sparen zu können ist relativ naiv, das sehen wir auch an den aktuellen Strompreisen die muntet weiter steigen.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Deutsch sein zu tun, selbst wenn du mehr Ladesäulen hast, hast du immer noch das Problem der lange Ladezeit und der beschriebenen Akku Probleme und der geringen Reichweite und der hohen Preise und dass es sich eben erst nach vielen Jahren amortisiert, da die Akkus selber eine sehr schlechte CO2 Bilanz haben...
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...


Wir stehen am Anfang der Technologie, auch bei den Akkus...lass doch erstmal die Leute, die Bock auf ein E-Auto haben testen und die E-Mobilität finanzieren. Ich sag doch gar nicht, das alles perfekt ist, es braucht halt seine Zeit.

Ich sprach vom Optimalfall.^^
Du kannst einen Haufen sparen, ob das die Hersteller nun wollen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier im Büro nebenan.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir stehen am Anfang der Technologie, auch bei den Akkus...lass doch erstmal die Leute, die Bock auf ein E-Auto haben testen und die E-Mobilität finanzieren. Ich sag doch gar nicht, das alles perfekt ist, es braucht halt seine Zeit.
> 
> Ich sprach vom Optimalfall.^^
> Du kannst einen Haufen sparen, ob das die Hersteller nun wollen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier im Büro nebenan.


Es wird schon über konkrete Verbrenner Ausstiegspläne gesprochen und die Kosten jetzt schon umgelegt. Ein Großteil der Automobilbesitzer wird sicherlich nicht in der Lage sein elektrisch zu fahren, auch wenn sie wollten, daher sind die Fragen und Kritik jetzt genau angebracht.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pedelecs ist interessant, war mir noch gar nicht bewusst aber ergibt Sinn,


Danke. Ich versuche wirklich etwas positives für mich zu finden, aber irgendwie sind die Haken an der Geschichte zu negativ behaftet.

Mein Arbeitsweg sind 20km pro Strecke. Mit dem Fahrrad? Puh, dazu kann ich mich schlecht motivieren. Mit dem Pedalec wäre das aber vorstellbar. Würde ich diese Strecke oft absolvieren bräuchte ich nach spätestens 2 Jahren einen neuen Akku. Weil 50-60% Kapazität am Ende der Laufzeit führen im Winter wahrscheinlich dazu, dass ich nicht die komplette Strecke hin und zurück komme. Wirtschaftlich gesehen, kann ich von, sagen wir mal einem 800 Taler Akku, ca. 10 Monate mit dem Diesel auf Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es wird schon über konkrete Verbrenner Ausstiegspläne gesprochen und die Kosten jetzt schon umgelegt. Ein Großteil der Automobilbesitzer wird sicherlich nicht in der Lage sein elektrisch zu fahren, auch wenn sie wollten, daher sind die Fragen und Kritik jetzt genau angebracht.
> 
> MfG


Der Verbrenneraustieg ist z.B. bei Audi 2032-2033...also letzten Neuwagenverkäufe. Das heißt ja nicht, das dann nix gebrauchtes mehr verfügbar ist.
Bis 2040 sind wir auf jeden Fall erstmal sicher mit Verbrennern abgedeckt. 
Und bis dahin sind E-Autos auch praktikabler und nicht mehr nur für Bonzen.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Verbrenneraustieg ist z.B. bei Audi 2032-2033...also letzten Neuwagenverkäufe. Das heißt ja nicht, das dann nix gebrauchtes mehr verfügbar ist.
> Bis 2040 sind wir auf jeden Fall erstmal sicher mit Verbrennern abgedeckt.
> Und bis dahin sind E-Autos auch praktikabler und nicht mehr nur für Bonzen.


Sehr optimistisch, ich sage nur Umweltzone, nahende Regierunsgbeteiligung der Grünen. Dazu dann noch die explodierenden Spritpreise und CO2 Abgaben und wer weiß was da noch kommt. Es läuft doch aktuell darauf hinaus, dass man sich Umweltschutz leisten können muss und viele können das nicht und ich sehe kein Konzept, dass diesen Grundsatz berücksichtigt.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sehr optimistisch, ich sage nur Umweltzone, nahende Regierunsgbeteiligung der Grünen. Dazu dann noch die explodierenden Spritpreise und CO2 Abgaben und wer weiß was da noch kommt. Es läuft doch aktuell darauf hinaus, dass man sich Umweltschutz leisten können muss und viele können das nicht und ich sehe kein Konzept, dass diesen Grundsatz berücksichtigt.
> 
> MfG


Das werden die Grünen auch noch merken, das von Singen und Klatschen keine Rechnung bezahlt wird. Wir müssen das halt ausbaden...


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich gesehen, kann ich von, sagen wir mal einem 800 Taler


Ein Zellentausch kostet <400€ 




__





						Liofit GmbH - Akkureparatur für alle eBike Akkus
					






					www.liofit.com
				



Und ich hoffe noch dass sich sowas in Zukunft eher verbreitet und günstiger wird als dass die Preise steigen.


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir müssen das halt ausbaden...


Und das ist das eigentliche Problem.
Aktuell verdiene ich gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich finde. Zumindest geht's uns ganz gut  Aktuell zahle ich für die Fahrten auf Arbeit und zurück grob geschätzt 80 Taler im Monat. Das restliche Auto gar nicht eingerechnet. Versicherung, Steuern, Verschleiß, Reparaturen etc.
Wenn die Spritkosten im Monat aber 300 Taler betragen ist das zwar kein Grund mir neue Arbeit zu suchen aber dennoch sehr unfair, immerhin gehe ich arbeiten, bezahle meine Steuern, setz mein Geld bereits in unserer Wirtschaft um. Am Ende werden sehr viele Arbeitnehmer deutlich weniger Geld in die Wirtschaft pumpen. Ob das so zielführend ist? 

Ich bin offen für Alternativen, nur sind die alle irgendwie zu unattraktiv. Zumindest jetzt noch.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Zellentausch kostet <400€


Hatte nur gelesen, dass die Akkus si viel kosten. Und kurz Google gefragt, das dies bestätigte. Das ist natürlich lukrativer als ein neuer Akku.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und das ist das eigentliche Problem.
> Aktuell verdiene ich gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich finde. Zumindest geht's uns ganz gut  Aktuell zahle ich für die Fahrten auf Arbeit und zurück grob geschätzt 80 Taler im Monat. Das restliche Auto gar nicht eingerechnet. Versicherung, Steuern, Verschleiß, Reparaturen etc.
> Wenn die Spritkosten im Monat aber 300 Taler betragen ist das zwar kein Grund mir neue Arbeit zu suchen aber dennoch sehr unfair, immerhin gehe ich arbeiten, bezahle meine Steuern, setz mein Geld bereits in unserer Wirtschaft um. Am Ende werden sehr viele Arbeitnehmer deutlich weniger Geld in die Wirtschaft pumpen. Ob das so zielführend ist?
> 
> Ich bin offen für Alternativen, nur sind die alle irgendwie zu unattraktiv. Zumindest jetzt noch.


Gleich kommt wieder so'n blöder Kommentar wie " fahr doch Zug" oder "zieh um"... 

Und die 2 blöden Kommentare sind die Lösung auf alles...


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gleich kommt wieder so'n blöder Kommentar wie " fahr doch Zug" oder "zieh um"...


Naja, ich würde sogar mit dem Zug fahren. Allerdings benötige ich dadurch die 3 fache Zeit. Das waren täglich 2 verschenkte Stunden. Wie gesagt, ich habe sogar überlegt die Strecke (bei gutem Wetter) mit nem Pedelec zu fahren. Aber das ist irgendwie auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde sogar mit dem Zug fahren. Allerdings benötige ich dadurch die 3 fache Zeit. Das waren täglich 2 verschenkte Stunden. Wie gesagt, ich habe sogar überlegt die Strecke (bei gutem Wetter) mit nem Pedelec zu fahren. Aber das ist irgendwie auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


Pedelec ist so ne Art Fahrrad mit Strom!?
Bei guten Wetter? Was ist gutes Wetter? Einmal ist es zu kalt, dann zu warm, dann haben se Regen gemeldet und so weiter.  
Auf freiwilliger Basis zieht man das aus bequemlichkeit nicht durch.

Auto abmelden und für ein Jahr komplett auf ein stinknormales Fahrrad umsteigen...da weiß man erstmal wie geil ankommen wirklich ist, was man eigentlich für ne faule Sau geworden ist und den Knien tut man auch noch was gutes.
Und keine Angst...mehr als ca. 18 Kilo Wasser kann man bei Starkregen nicht aufnehmen, da ist die Kleidung voll und es läuft durch.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde sogar mit dem Zug fahren. Allerdings benötige ich dadurch die 3 fache Zeit. Das waren täglich 2 verschenkte Stunden. Wie gesagt, ich habe sogar überlegt die Strecke (bei gutem Wetter) mit nem Pedelec zu fahren. Aber das ist irgendwie auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


Fahr Motorrad, ist besser für die Umwelt, besser für deine Nerven und macht unglaublich viel Spaß. 

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Pedelec ist so ne Art Fahrrad mit Strom!?


Jupp, das ist die offizielle Bezeichnung für Fahrräder die bis 25km/h unterstützen. Ne nette Sache. Vor allem in der Stadt. Ich konnte mal kurz eins testen. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Bei guten Wetter? Was ist gutes Wetter? Einmal ist es zu kalt, dann zu warm, dann haben se Regen gemeldet und so weiter.


Sobald es zu kalt ist, ist schlechtes Wetter. Also Winter ist nicht meine Jahreszeit.



Eckism schrieb:


> ne faule Sau geworden ist


Das weiß ich jetzt schon 



DaStash schrieb:


> Fahr Motorrad


Auf keinen Fall. Ich würde mich tot fahren. Nicht weil ich rasen würde, einfach weil ich davor Angst hätte. 30km/h mit dem Rad ist schon fast wie fliegen


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> upp, das ist die offizielle Bezeichnung für Fahrräder die bis 25km/h unterstützen. Ne nette Sache. Vor allem in der Stadt. Ich konnte mal kurz eins testen.



Noch nie gehört den komischen Begriff. Bei uns is das einfach ein e-Bike... bis 25 oder dann die schnelleren bis 45. Hab ich selber, is geil


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2021)

Ich warte immer noch auf den BMW C1 E.
Aber vernünftige Konzepte verkaufen sich leider zu selten .


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bei uns is das einfach ein e-Bike... bis 25 oder dann die schnelleren bis 45


Bis 25 ist es ein Pedelec, bis 45 ein E-Bike. Im Volksmund ist aber alles E-Bike. Musste es aber vor ein paar Tagen selber googeln


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bis 25 ist es ein Pedelec, bis 45 ein E-Bike. Im Volksmund ist aber alles E-Bike. Musste es aber vor ein paar Tagen selber googeln


Naja, wenn man sich als Fahrradfahrer genau so wie Autofahrer an Regeln halten würde, dann hätte man eigentlich keinen Vorteil mehr in der Stadt, genau so wenig wie mit dem Motorrad, wenn man nicht filtern könnte oder aber auf dem Gehweg stehen. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sobald es zu kalt ist, ist schlechtes Wetter. Also Winter ist nicht meine Jahreszeit.


Winter ist doch gerade auf'n Fahrrad ein Genuss...wenn der Schweiß im Gesicht friert und die Eiszapfen aus Rotz immer länger werden...kälter als -24°C würde ich dann aber auch nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Duke711 (30. Juni 2021)

WLTP extra hight phase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Juni 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> WLTP extra hight phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was will uns der Künstler damit sagen?


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2021)

Interessant:

inside digital: Das E-Auto und die große Klimalüge: Basiert die Wende auf einem Rechenfehler?.








						Das E-Auto und die große Klimalüge: Basiert die Wende auf einem Rechenfehler?
					

Ist das E-Auto der Klimaretter oder doch nicht besser als Benziner und Diesel? Forscher haben nun Rechenfehler aufgedeckt.




					www.inside-digital.de
				




MfG


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Interessant:
> 
> inside digital: Das E-Auto und die große Klimalüge: Basiert die Wende auf einem Rechenfehler?.
> 
> ...


Ist doch logisch...aber irgendwann muss man ja mit neuer Technologie anfangen, damit man irgendwann später mal davon Vorteile hat.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch...aber irgendwann muss man ja mit neuer Technologie anfangen, damit man irgendwann später mal davon Vorteile hat.


Also Rechenfehler, auf deren Grundlage Entscheidungen getroffen werden mit weitreichenden Folgen, finde ich nicht logisch. In der Gesamtbilanz steht selbst der Diesel damit besser da. Und was nützt es wenn wir hier in Deutschland saubere Luft haben, dafür aber die ganzen Schwellenländer unsere dreckige Energie produzieren und die Akkus herstellen. Umwelt ist schließlich ein globales Problem und kein Lokales.

MfG


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Juli 2021)

Nette Studie das einsparen des CO2 was bei der Herstellung des Diesel erzeugt wird wurde leider nicht mit berechnet. Bzw wurde bei dem Diesel nur der Ausstoß des Auto als wert genommen und bei dem E-Auto die ganze Strom Erzeugung. Das ist nach Meiner Meinung nicht ganz fair . Der Diesel spawnt ja nicht einfach in der Tankstelle , oder?


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also Rechenfehler, auf deren Grundlage Entscheidungen getroffen werden mit weitreichenden Folgen, finde ich nicht logisch. In der Gesamtbilanz steht selbst der Diesel damit besser da. Und was nützt es wenn wir hier in Deutschland saubere Luft haben, dafür aber die ganzen Schwellenländer unsere dreckige Energie produzieren und die Akkus herstellen. Umwelt ist schließlich ein globales Problem und kein Lokales.
> 
> MfG


Die Energiegewinnung wird ja langfristig sauberer.
Und die Umwelt  hört an den Grenzen auf, das lernen wir schließlich gerade von den Grünen.^^


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nette Studie das einsparen des CO2 was bei der Herstellung des Diesel erzeugt wird wurde leider nicht mit berechnet. Bzw wurde bei dem Diesel nur der Ausstoß des Auto als wert genommen und bei dem E-Auto die ganze Strom Erzeugung. Das ist nach Meiner Meinung nicht ganz fair . Der Diesel spawnt ja nicht einfach in der Tankstelle , oder?


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Akkus bei der Herstellung ne Menge CO2 Ausstoß verursachen, Dieselmotoren nebst den dann doch sehr komplexen Getrieben und die ganze Abgasanlage aber auf Bäumen ökologisch sauber und nachhaltig nachwachsen.


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Akkus bei der Herstellung ne Menge CO2 Ausstoß verursachen, Dieselmotoren nebst den dann doch sehr komplexen Getrieben und die ganze Abgasanlage aber auf Bäumen ökologisch sauber und nachhaltig nachwachsen.


Ja shit sorry voll vergessen. Mein Nachbar hat sogar einen dieser besagten Bäume, da wächst im moment ein Schöner V6 dran. ich denke der ist im August dann reif.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2021)

Habt ihr euch den Artikel überhaupt durchgelesen? Es geht nicht um den Grundsatz, sondern um einen nicht unerheblichen Rechenfehler.

Aber anscheinend nicht, denn dann würdet ihr den Diesel/Bäume Vergleich wohl nicht bringen.:
"Dabei sei der Aufwand für die Bereitstellung der Ladeinfrastruktur und den Bau des E-Autos noch gar nicht berücksichtigt." 

Es herrschen, bis auf den besagten Rechenfehler zu Gunsten des Elektroautos, also gleiche Bedingungen.

MfG


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch den Artikel überhaupt durchgelesen? Es geht nicht um den Grundsatz, sondern um einen nicht unerheblichen Rechenfehler.
> 
> Aber anscheinend nicht, denn dann würdet ihr den Diesel/Bäume Vergleich wohl nicht bringen.:
> "Dabei sei der Aufwand für die Bereitstellung der Ladeinfrastruktur und den Bau des E-Autos noch gar nicht berücksichtigt."
> ...


Ja die Sache mit den Bäumen war auch eher als Spass gemeint und hat nichts mir dem Artikel zu tuen.
Das aber bei dem  Dieselauto nur der Ausstoß des Autos genommen wird und bei dem E-Auto auch die Erstellung der Energie ist dann doch sehr fraglich und riecht ein wenig nach Lobby.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ja die Sache mit den Bäumen war auch eher als Spass gemeint und hat nichts mir dem Artikel zu tuen.
> Das aber bei dem  Dieselauto nur der Ausstoß des Autos genommen wird und bei dem E-Auto auch die Erstellung der Energie ist dann doch sehr fraglich und riecht ein wenig nach Lobby.


Aber so ist es dich gar nicht bei der EU-Kalkulation, jedenfalls nicht nach dem Artikel?
Es geht um einen nicht unerheblichen Rechenfehler der mal eben die CO2 Bilanz eines Elektroautos verdoppelt.

MfG


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Juli 2021)

Wärend die EU Davon ausgeht das man den KWh zu gramm CO2 gleich bleibt , geht diese Studie davon aus das dieser sich verschlechtern wird ( Dadurch das ja mehr Strom( Energie benötigt wird). 
Gemein ist dabei nur dass sie davon ausgehen das der zusätzliche Strom nur durch Kohlekraftwerke gedenkt wird.
Was eher unelastisch ist ich gehe davon aus das der Schnitt unverändert bleibt also wir auch bis 2030 ähnlich viel % aus Erneuerbaren Energie beziehen wie jetzt , wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber so ist es dich gar nicht bei der EU-Kalkulation, jedenfalls nicht nach dem Artikel?
> Es geht um einen nicht unerheblichen Rechenfehler der mal eben die CO2 Bilanz eines Elektroautos verdoppelt.
> 
> MfG


Bleib doch nur mal ganz ruhig, wir werden schon sehen, was am Ende raus kommt.^^


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

Ist doch klar was am Ende rauskommt.
Die Verbrenner sterben aus und die Eautos übernehmen.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

Austerben werden die nicht...nur bedeutend weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

Die Regierung wird schon dafür sorgen, dass irgendwann kein Benzin/Diesel mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Juli 2021)

Und bis dahin hat man eventuell auch deutliche bessere Energiespeicher gefunden als die aktuellen Akkus. Dort geht die Entwicklung nämlich gerade erst los.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

Sobald das Tempolimit in Deutschland kommt, wird es eh ruhiger werden.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Regierung wird schon dafür sorgen, dass irgendwann kein Benzin/Diesel mehr vorhanden ist.


Geh doch nur nicht immer von Europa/Deutschland aus...meinste, die Maschinen für Motoren und Getriebe werden weggeschmissen?^^
Im Rest der Welt wirds noch sehr lange Verbrenner geben.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

Du meinst mit Rest der Welt, dritte Welt Länder?


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst mit Rest der Welt, dritte Welt Länder?


Nö, USA, China usw...da, wo es halt die meisten Autos gibt.
Die Hersteller stellen die Produktion für Vernnwr nur in Europa ein, die Anlagen gehen dahin, wo dann weiter Produziert und verkauft wird.
Viele Länder setzen auf E-Fuel, nur Deutschland halt (noch)nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

> Für China rechne man allerdings mit anhaltendem Bedarf über 2033 hinaus, weshalb es dort ein Angebot von Fahrzeugen mit Verbrennungsmotoren aus lokaler Produktion geben könnte.


Aussage von Audi.
Daraus jetzt zu machen, dass alles normal weiter läuft, ist eher komisch.
Efuel klingt im Prinzip wie Wasserstoff.
Zu teuer, zu aufwendig.
Man sollte bei Eautos vielleicht auch mal von den Batteriefahrzeugen wegkommen.
Es gibt noch andere Arten um dem Emotor Energie zuzuführen.
Als Stichwort, Nathalie.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aussage von Audi.
> Daraus jetzt zu machen, dass alles normal weiter läuft, ist eher komisch.
> Efuel klingt im Prinzip wie Wasserstoff.
> Zu teuer, zu aufwendig.
> ...


Aussage von Audi...offizielle Aussage von Audi triffts wohl eher.
Ich arbeite für Deutsche Autohersteller, da plant man intern weiter als bis 2033.^^


----------



## Duke711 (1. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Interessant:
> 
> inside digital: Das E-Auto und die große Klimalüge: Basiert die Wende auf einem Rechenfehler?.
> 
> ...



*Und was will uns der Künstler damit sagen?*

Sorry der musste einfach sein


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juli 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Und was will uns der Künstler damit sagen?


Der kam von mir  naja, finde es halt irgendwie nicht sinnvoll ein paar Diagramme in den Raum zu werfen ohne ein paar Worte dazu zu verlieren. Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Aussage deine wortlosen Diagramme zum Thema beigetragen haben.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aussage von Audi...offizielle Aussage von Audi triffts wohl eher.
> Ich arbeite für Deutsche Autohersteller, da plant man intern weiter als bis 2033.^^


Und was ändert sich am könnte dadurch?
Nichts.
Ändert aber auch nichts daran, das es genug Konzepte ausserhalb des Verbrenners gibt.
Aber es will halt jeder seine Schäfchen in Trockene bringen.


----------



## Duke711 (1. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der kam von mir  naja, finde es halt irgendwie nicht sinnvoll ein paar Diagramme in den Raum zu werfen ohne ein paar Worte dazu zu verlieren. Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Aussage deine wortlosen Diagramme zum Thema beigetragen haben.



Genauso wichtig oder unwichtig wie die ständig wortlos verlinkten Publikationen oder Video's und das schon seit über 26 Seiten.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juli 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Genauso wichtig oder unwichtig wie die ständig wortlos verlinkten Publikationen oder Video's und das schon seit über 26 Seiten.


Naja, aber nur weil es andere machen? Mich hätte es vielleicht interessiert, aber ich kann damit leider nix anfangen.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was ändert sich am könnte dadurch?
> Nichts.
> Ändert aber auch nichts daran, das es genug Konzepte ausserhalb des Verbrenners gibt.
> Aber es will halt jeder seine Schäfchen in Trockene bringen.


Konzepte kosten einen haufen Geld...fertige Anlage, die noch 20 Jahre woanders laufen, ohne Geld für Entwicklung in die Hand zu nehmen(ja, die Entwicklung wird tatsächlich gestoppt) bringt Geld...und zwar ne Menge Geld.

Konzepte müssen zudem immer auch die Politik überzeugen...Brennstoffzelle ich auch ein Top Konzept, aber die Politik in Deutschland sagt, "ist shice".

Uns wurden für die nächsten mindestens 30 Jahre Akkuautos ans Bein gebunden, du wirst bis auf ein paar sehr wenige Ausländische Konzepte in Deutschland eh nix zu kaufen bekommen...bzw. darfst es nicht legal in der öffentlichkeit bewegen.


----------



## Duke711 (1. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Naja, aber nur weil es andere machen? Mich hätte es vielleicht interessiert, aber ich kann damit leider nix anfangen.



Dann hätte man ja konkrete Fragen stellen können wenn es wirklich einen interessiert.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Dann hätte man ja konkrete Fragen stellen können wenn es wirklich einen interessiert.


Was zeigt die Grafik und in wie weit steht das im Zusammenhang mit Elektroautos?


----------



## Duke711 (1. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was zeigt die Grafik und in wie weit steht das im Zusammenhang mit Elektroautos?



Die Grafik zeigt den Einfluss von der Fahrzeugmasse auf dem nominierten Verbrauch bezüglich eines BEV und dem WLTP. Ebenso den CW- Wert bezüglich des Luftwiderstandes. Da bekanntlich der Luftwiderstand mit der Potenz zur Geschwindigkeit steigt sind zwei unterschiedliche WLTP Zyklen abgebildet. Einmal ohne extra high Phase (Autobahn) und einmal mit. Also wer mal ein BEV bauen will, könnte damit vielleicht was anfangen.

WLTP ist ein Referenzfahrzyklus auf denen sich sämtliche Hersteller bezüglich Verbrauch und Reichweite berufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also Rechenfehler, auf deren Grundlage Entscheidungen getroffen werden mit weitreichenden Folgen, finde ich nicht logisch. In der Gesamtbilanz steht selbst der Diesel damit besser da. Und was nützt es wenn wir hier in Deutschland saubere Luft haben, dafür aber die ganzen Schwellenländer unsere dreckige Energie produzieren und die Akkus herstellen. Umwelt ist schließlich ein globales Problem und kein Lokales.
> 
> MfG


Nüchtern betrachtet handelt es sich um keinen Rechenfehler, der da begangen wurde, sondern um ein anderes Szenario für den zukünftigen Strommix. Das dann zum Rechenfehler und was weiß ich für ne Lüge aufzubauschen ist heutzutage leider normal.

Wenn man sieht, das federführend hierbei ein Prof, der zum Thema Verbrennungsmotoren lehrt und forscht zugange ist, dann weiß man schon auch in welche Richtung da gedacht wurde - es ist ja nicht zum Spaß von einem wissenschaftlich verbrämten Lobbyistenschreiben die Rede.

Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo in der Mitte liegen und je nachdem wie entschlossen das Thema Energiewende angegangen wird (ich denke, dass wird ab Herbst zum Glück deutlicher der Fall sein), kommt man eben besser oder schlechter raus. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass aktuell der CO2 Ausstoß / kWh seit Jahren sinkt und der zur Gewinnung von Öl permanent steigt.

Das Thema Biokraftstoff, das gerne zum schönrechnen der Dieselbilanz verwendet wird (ich glaube hier in der Studie ist von 33% Beimischung die Rede), ist ja auch nicht so einfach umzusetzen. Immerhin muss der Ausgangsstoff ja auch angebaut werden. Die dafür benötigten Mengen sind jedenfalls gigantisch.

Unterm Strich gibt es aktuell ohnehin keine wirkliche Alternative zum batteriebetriebenen E-Auto für die Massenmobilität der Zukunft. Zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit.

Laut Prognosen wird in 5-6 Jahren zudem der Preis für Akkus so gefallen sein, dass sich der aktuelle Preismalus (der ja von der Förderung weitgehend egalisiert wird) ins Gegenteil verkehren wird und Verbrenner teurer sein werden.  Das wird dann dazu führen, dass der Anteil an E-Autos massiv steigen wird. 
Die - bereits beschlossene und auch notwendige - steigende CO2 Bepreisung wird ein übriges tun im Verbrenner uninteressanter zu machen. Deren Gebrauchtpreise ebenfalls in den Keller rutschen dürften. 
Unterm Strich dürfte Autofahren zukünftig tendenziell billiger werden können. das Argument dass sich viele Autos nicht mehr leisten werden können führt da ins Leere.

Insgesamt bleibt es jedenfalls spannend.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. Juli 2021)

Persönlich fehlen mir bei E-Autos aber noch viele Modelle.
Wo sind die Kombis , wo sind die kleinen Leichten Sport Coupes für und 35000€ also Mazda MX-5 (e) sozusagen.
Und einer Alternative zu meinem A4 gibt es im moment auch noch nicht.
Nicht jeder will einen SUV fahren und/oder einen Kompakt wagen.
Aber trotzdem finde ich das E-Auto höchst spanned und Interessant.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2021)

Man fängt halt mit den Modellen an bei denen es das höchste Volumen gibt.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man fängt halt mit den Modellen an bei denen es das höchste Volumen gibt.


Was meinst du mit Volumen, zum Beispiel in Bezug auf die SUVs?

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Volumen, zum Beispiel in Bezug auf die SUVs?
> 
> MfG


Verkaufsvolumen. SUVs und Kleinwagen (und Zwitter zwischen beidem) sind halt aktuell DIE Umsatzbringer, also konzentrieren sich die Konzerne zuerst auf die.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Verkaufsvolumen. SUVs und Kleinwagen (und Zwitter zwischen beidem) sind halt aktuell DIE Umsatzbringer, also konzentrieren sich die Konzerne zuerst auf die.


Hätte ich bei elektro-SUVs gar nicht mal vermutet, deshalb die Frage. Ich dachte die Umsatzbringer wären eher so in der Tesla-Größe einzuordnen und gar nicht mal so klischeehaft also entweder ganz klein oder zu groß. 

Ich dacht die Konzerne, vor allem hier in Deutschland, konzentrieren sich erst mal wieder auf Geschäftskunden, dass Gefühl habe ich jedenfalls, wenn ich mir anstehende Entwicklungen anschaue.

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Juli 2021)

Du musst halt zuerst die Kohle dort holen wo sie ist.  Entwicklung kannst nicht finanzieren wenn du in der Polo Grösse Autos mit 500km Reichweite anbieten willst. Das wird keiner kaufen.  Wenn du aber in der Gruppe von 60.000+ rein gehst und dort die km Kosten runter bringst so dass es sich rechnet kannst du erst mal entwickeln und dann hoch skalieren. Dadurch fällt der Preis und es geht nach unten weiter..

Und wenn man im Kleinwagenbereich mal nachsieht und dort die Zoe etwas verfolgt zeigt sich wie die Entwicklung da grosse Schritte macht.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Du musst halt zuerst die Kohle dort holen wo sie ist.  Entwicklung kannst nicht finanzieren wenn du in der Polo Grösse Autos mit 500km Reichweite anbieten willst. Das wird keiner kaufen.  Wenn du aber in der Gruppe von 60.000+ rein gehst und dort die km Kosten runter bringst so dass es sich rechnet kannst du erst mal entwickeln und dann hoch skalieren. Dadurch fällt der Preis und es geht nach unten weiter..
> 
> Und wenn man im Kleinwagenbereich mal nachsieht und dort die Zoe etwas verfolgt zeigt sich wie die Entwicklung da grosse Schritte macht.


Das ist mir bewusst nur nicht dass SUVs auch zu grossvolumige Vorhaben gehören. 

MfG


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite ist es eine gute Sache für andere E-Auto Hersteller, und auf der anderen Seite ist es irgendwie ein Eingeständnis das man es alleine nicht schafft.
> 
> Falls Tesla darauf eingeht, bin ich auf die Bedingungen gespannt.



Warum ein Eingeständnis. Weißt Du was so eine Infrastruktur kostet? Warum soll ich sowas bauen, wenn ich daran nichts verdiene.
Ich würde es auch nicht machen.
Dann gibt es immer noch das Hauptproblem. Unser Stromnetz ist für solche Spielchen gar nicht ausgelegt.
Und klar kommt der Andi wieder ums eck. Diese Person kann außer Sprüche rauskloppen rein gar nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt mir ein Pedelec zu kaufen, bis ich gelesen hab, dass die Akkus in den Dingern für 400 bis 500 Ladungen ausgelegt sind, im Winter nahezu unbrauchbar sind und im Sommer zu soll "schwitzen". Das heißt ich bräuchte alle 3 bis 5 Jahre einen neuen Akku für 600+ Taler...


Da kannst du dir Erfahrungen durchlesen das ist nicht so.
Außerdem wird der Akku im Winter nicht so leiden, wenn du ihn immer mit rein nimmst.
Was bei der Größe einer 1,5 Liter Flasche einfach ist.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> andere Arten von Hochenergie Speichern.


Was soll das sein, das es nicht mehr als Akku zählt.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Gerade Wasserstoff autos( E-Autos ohne Große Batterie ) finde ich sehr spanned und könnte ich mir als Alternative zum Konventionell Verbrenner gut vorstellen.


Wenn du pro Kilometer 2 bis 3 mal so viel zahlen willst.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Automobilbesitzer wird sicherlich nicht in der Lage sein elektrisch zu fahren


Ganz einfach Unsinn, es geht idr um kurze Entfernungen.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bis 25 ist es ein Pedelec, bis 45 ein E-Bike. Im Volksmund ist aber alles E-Bike. Musste es aber vor ein paar Tagen selber googeln


Falsch
Pedelec heißt Treten müssen, E Bike heißt treten können.


----------



## Nathenhale (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll das sein, das es nicht mehr als Akku zählt.


Z.B. ein Flüssigstoff (Wasserstoff) der als Energiespeicher dient oder ein Feststoff.
Aber zu denken das der Akku in seine jetzigen Form erhalten bleibt ist einfach , naja altbacken.
Die Energiedichte ist viel zu niedrig. Nur mal als vergleich 2kg Kerosin haben so viel Energie gespeichert wie 140Kg Akku. 
Und nein ich möchte damit nicht sagen das Fossile Brennstoffe der weg sind, nur das es Akkus es auch nicht sind.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2021)

Ein Akku bräuchte halt eine 10mal höhere Energiedichte und müsste sich 10mal so schnell laden lassen. 
Dann würde es kaum noch eine Diskussion darüber geben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2021)

chaotium schrieb:


> Warum ein Eingeständnis. Weißt Du was so eine Infrastruktur kostet? Warum soll ich sowas bauen, wenn ich daran nichts verdiene.
> Ich würde es auch nicht machen.


Weil es bitter für unsere Multimilliarden-Autokonzerne ist, das man selbst keine Ladeinfrastruktur auf die Beine stellen kann. Es ist ja nicht so, das Elon Musk in der Vergangenheit keinen Kontakt mit den deutschen Autobauern aufgenommen hätte bezüglich einem Ladestandard und einem Ladenetz. Aber wenn man halt vor lauter Überheblichkeit keine Rückantwort an Tesla gibt, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, das diese selbst ein Schnellladenetz aufbauen, welches halt nur Autos von Tesla vorbehalten ist. 

Und warum sollte man daran nichts verdienen? Tesla bietet seine Supercharger auch nicht immer kostenlos an. Es wäre ja schon mal ein großer Schritt Richtung Zukunft wenn sich die deutschen Autobauer beim Ladenetz zusammenschließen würden...



chaotium schrieb:


> Dann gibt es immer noch das Hauptproblem. Unser Stromnetz ist für solche Spielchen gar nicht ausgelegt.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber das ist nicht den E-Autos geschuldet, sondern ein Problem das schon sehr lange im Raum steht. Aber was erwartest du? Woher soll das Geld für das Stromnetz auch kommen? Du kannst kein Geld verdienen wenn du die Firmen beim Strom nicht zur Kasse bittest. 

Im Jahr 2020 betrug der Strompreis für die Industrie in Deutschland 8,49 Cent pro Kilowattstunde.
Und für den privaten Haushalt? Da lage der Durchschnitt bei 33,80 Cent/kWh im Jahr 2020. 

Das gepaart mit den fehlenden Förderungen für PV-Anlagen und Stromspeicher bzw. einer PV-Pflicht wird uns noch länger beschäftigen.



chaotium schrieb:


> Und klar kommt der Andi wieder ums eck. Diese Person kann außer Sprüche rauskloppen rein gar nichts.


Unsere Politiker haben ein grundlegendes Problem, meiner Meinung nach: Sie hören vermutlich ausschließlich auf ihre Ratgeber und bilden sich viel zu selten selbst eine Meinung. Ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand sollte schon drin sein.


Bitte nicht!

Gerade der Andi, der ja vor einiger Zeit äußerte, dass ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen dem gesunden Menschenverstand widerspräche, sollte davon Abstand nehmen sich von eben diesem leiten zu lassen! 

Ich mein, man kann ja für oder gegen ein solches Tempolimit sein. Da gibts gute Gründe dafür und immerhin Emotionale dagegen. Aber ich denke mit gesundem Menschenverstand hat dieses Thema nichts zu tun - schon gar nicht eine Ablehnung. Im Umkehrschluss hieße dass ja, dass außer in D nur noch in Nordkorea und in Somalia (die soweit ich weiß auch kein Tempolimit haben) die Vernunft regierte und anderswo alle wahnsinnig sind...

Ich denke, das die letztgenannten Staaten sich jetzt nicht unmittelbar aufdrängen, wenn man an positive Beispiele für Staaten und deren Führung denkt...


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bitte nicht!
> 
> Gerade der Andi, der ja vor einiger Zeit äußerte, dass ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen dem gesunden Menschenverstand widerspräche, sollte davon Abstand nehmen sich von eben diesem leiten zu lassen!


Was hat denn der Andi mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun?
Der ist zu blöd, einen Vertrag richtig aufzusetzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2021)

Wobei Vertragsrecht mit gesundem Menschenverstand auch nichts zu tun hat, wenn man ehrlich ist. 
Aber bei Andi ist ohnehin Hopfen  und Malz verloren.

Mal sehen ob die CSU nach der Wahl aus ihrem schier unendlichen Fundus an schlechten Verkehrsministern wieder einen aus dem Hut zaubert, der noch schlechter ist als der Vorgänger - wer hätte gedacht, dass es nach Ramse und Dobrindt  eine weitere Verschlechterung gibt?  Der nächste müsste dann wirklich gruselig sein...


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der nächste müsste dann wirklich gruselig sein...


Horst Seehofer *Duckundweg*


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juli 2021)

Weil jemand meint, dass das E-Auto nicht praxistauglich sei... ich bin letztes WE aus der CH zu meinen Eltern nach A gefahren... ohne einmal zu laden, ohne Panik dass ich liegen bleibe und ohne dass ich ein Verkehrshindernis gewesen wäre. Ich hab für die Strecke immer knapp 6 1/2 Stunden gebraucht. So wie mit dem Verbrenner früher auch immer.  Stecke war A1 Oensingen - Zürich - Sargans - Feldkirch - Arlberg - Innsbruck - Wörgl - Hochfilzen - Zell am See. 
Und ich hab noch die alten ineffizienten Motore drinnen, nicht die wo ab Mitte 2018 verbaut wurden und die nochmal etliche km mehr ermöglichen. 
Dazu hatte ich bei der Ankunft 15% Rest im Akku und am Rückweg mit mieserablen Wetter und Regen waren es 16%.... also noch genug für Staus und so weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

@Kuhprah 
Ist das nur die verbrauchte Energie oder ist das mit der Rekuperation verrechnet?


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juli 2021)

Keine Ahnung... glaube das ist das was aus dem Akku gezogen wurde während der Fahrt. Das wo rein kam wird ja negativ gerechnet. Den Arlberg runter hatte ich teilweise bis zu -100Wh/km


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Ich hab irgendwie richtig Lust auf ein E Auto wenn ich das sehe.
Allerdings brauche ich gar kein Auto...


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schonmal hier oder in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: der Strom ist einfach zu teuer damit die Stromer attraktiv werden. Ob ich nun knapp 8 Euro für Diesel oder 6 Euro für Strom ausgebe um 100km fahren zu können, spielt doch keine Rolle. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was man durch einen Stromer noch für Nachteile hat.


Was gerne vergessen wird, weil alle nur auf den reinen Kraftstoffpreis schielen: Fossile Brennstoffe werden derzeit (auch) in Deutschland auf mehreren Ebenen massiv subventioniert: Förderung, Import, Verarbeitung und das Anbieten des Endprodukts spezifisch als Kraftstoff. Wenn das für den Mobilitätsektor entfällt und gleichzeitig "Ladestrom" gegenüber anderweitig abgenommener Elektrizität in gleicher Weise gefördert wird, sieht es gleich wieder ganz anders aus.

Bereits jetzt sind industrielle und großgewerbliche Abnehmer von elektrischem Strom gegenüber dem Privatverbraucher in geradezu absurder Weise besser gestellt. Und nun überlegen wir doch mal, in welche Kategorie _mindestens_ die gewerblichen Anbieter von Ladestrom zählen, wenn nicht sogar Privatabnehmer in entsprechender Größenordnung. Erstere sind übrigens dann nicht nur die Betreiber von Ladesäulen, sondern jeder, der entsprechende Infrastruktur bereitstellt und damit Strom in entsprechendem Umfang Strom weitergibt, also auch Vermieter, Arbeitgeber etc..

Da sind nicht erst seit heute neue Nutznießer in Lauerstellung, die bereits Dollarzeichen in den Augen haben. Das ist aber irgendwo auch wieder in Ordnung, wenn es dasselbe bewirkt, was in den späten 50ern in  Deutschland bei der Tank-Infrastruktur geschah.
Das Ganze krankt derzeit noch an der Zweigleisigkeit. Die Abkehr ist allerdings  fest beschlossen und spätestens dann, wenn in Deutschland keine neuen Verbrenner mehr zugelassen werden, werden auch die letzten üblichen Verdächtigen dahin gehen, wo das schnelle Geld winkt.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt mir ein Pedelec zu kaufen, bis ich gelesen hab, dass die Akkus in den Dingern für 400 bis 500 Ladungen ausgelegt sind, im Winter nahezu unbrauchbar sind und im Sommer zu soll "schwitzen". Das heißt ich bräuchte alle 3 bis 5 Jahre einen neuen Akku für 600+ Taler...


Auch das liest sich eher nach gezieltem Melken einer bestimmten Klientel als nach konsequenter Anwendung seit Jahren existierender Akku-Technologie. Ist ja auch viel schöner, wenn man billige Akkus einkaufen und diese möglichst oft überteuert an Enthusiasten verkaufen kann.




DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Grünen werden daran interessiert sein einfach fossile Brennstoffe teurer zu machen, so dass Strom relativ günstiger wird dabei aber immer noch viel zu teuer ist, so wie du es völlig zu Recht festgestellt hast.


Fossile Brennstoffe sind bereits teuer. Die Grünen sind hauptsächlich daran interessiert, diese Kosten transparent zu machen, weil es die eigene Argumentation unterstützt. Dafür muss aber erst einmal ein über 75 Jahre gewachsener Wildwuchs aus Förderungen, Erleichterungen und Sonderrechten im bisherigen Energie- und Mobilitätssektor beschnitten werden. Und dagegen sträuben sich natürlich alle, die damit wenigsten noch ein Weilchen verdienen wollen und quasi um jedes Jahr kämpfen.




DaStash schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pedelecs ist interessant, war mir noch gar nicht bewusst aber ergibt Sinn, wenn bei Elektroautos die Akkus aktiv gekühlt werden müssen. Das geht natürlich bei einem Fahrrad nicht so ohne Weiteres. Und genau daran merkt man, dass die aktuelle Batterietechnik der Elektromobilität mehrere Generationen hinterherhinkt


Daraus, dass E-Bike-Akkus nicht aktiv gekühlt werden können schließt du, dass die aktuelle Batterietechnik in E-Autos hinterher hinkt?  

Fun Fact: In Kraftfahrzeugen ist immer Kühlung erforderlich - für den Motor, die Elektronik etc.. Der Akku in E-Autos ist einfach nur ein weiteres elektronisches Bauteil, welches mitgekühlt werden muss, während der nicht nicht stattfindende Verbennungsprozess viel Kühlaufwand einspart. Und der Aufwand dafür ist nicht nur vergleichsweise gering, sondern hat auch noch hauptsächlich eine optimierende Funktion. Man überlege einfach  mal, wo überall Li-Ionen-Akkus ungekühlt im Einsatz sind, und das ist überhaupt kein Problem, denn der Toleranzbereich ist schon ganz ordentlich. Aber der Wirkungsgrad (!) ist höher, wenn die Temperatur unter 38 °C bleibt.

Und an diesen Zahlen merkt man schon, woher der Wind weht: Denn über 38 °C Umgebungstemperatur kommt man hierzulande eher selten, in der Regel genügt als eine Passivkühlung, um den Akku im Optimum (!) zu halten. Jedes Grad geringer ist ein Gewinn, wenn der dadurch verbesserte Wirkungsgrad über dem für eine aktive Kühlung erforderliche Energieabgabe liegt.

Wenn jetzt allerdings ein E-Bike-Akku "im Sommer" (Diese etwas vage Angabe hätte ich gerne in spezifischen Temperaturbereichen ausgedrückt ...) bereits ein beschleunigtes Ableben entwickelt, vermutet der Elektroingenieur in mir natürlich spontan Pfusch oder - siehe oben - eine bewusste Geschäftsentscheidung, nach der man Enthusiasten billig produzierte Akkus überteuert, aber dafür häufiger verkaufen kann.
So schwer dürfte es nämlich nicht sein, einen E-Bike-Akku passiv zu kühlen. Das ganze verdammte Fahrrad ist im Prinzip ein Alu-Kühlkörper und so viel Kapazität braucht man nicht einmal ansatzweise. Aber so lange man nur einen Akku (ggf. fragwürdiger Qualität) ohne sonderlich viel Ingenieurs- und Designleistung irgendwo am Fahrrad-Korpus befestigt, kann es durchaus tatsächliche Temperaturprobleme geben.

Das hat dann allerdings nichts - aber auch wirklich gar nichts - mit E-Autos zu tun.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Deutsch sein zu tun, selbst wenn du mehr Ladesäulen hast, hast du immer noch das Problem der lange Ladezeit und der beschriebenen Akku Probleme und der geringen Reichweite und der hohen Preise und dass es sich eben erst nach vielen Jahren amortisiert, da die Akkus selber eine sehr schlechte CO2 Bilanz haben...


Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der: Es gibt tendenziell _deutlich_ mehr Steckdosen als Zapfsäulen in Deutschland. Der Trick ist es, diese in eine Ladeinfrastruktur einzugliedern, welche obendrein ausgebaut wird.

Jedes Auto steht irgendwann irgendwo; die meisten Autos stehen sogar die meiste Zeit. Jetzt müssen sie da nur noch laden können. Das ist aber kein Hexenwerk und noch nicht einmal technisch/baulich besonders anspruchsvoll. Es braucht lediglich politischen Willen und ein Umlenken der Mittel, die _schon immer_ in Mobilitätsförderung fließen.


----------



## Eckism (5. Juli 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und an diesen Zahlen merkt man schon, woher der Wind weht: Denn über 38 °C Umgebungstemperatur kommt man hierzulande eher selten, in der Regel genügt als eine Passivkühlung, um den Akku im Optimum (!) zu halten. Jedes Grad geringer ist ein Gewinn, wenn der dadurch verbesserte Wirkungsgrad über dem für eine aktive Kühlung erforderliche Energieabgabe liegt.


So richtig ist das aber auch nicht.
Beim laden und entladen werden die wärmer/heißer. Durch die Reichweitenerhöhung werden die Akkus dichter gepackt und die Temperatur steigt dadurch nochmals.
Ich musste ja so einen Minilehrgang im Umgang mit den Autoakkus machen, weil ich gerade an einer Akkulinie arbeite, und es reicht eine Zelle, die im Unterboden "Quatsch" macht um das ganze System ins schwanken zu bringen. Klar ist aber auch, das bei solchen Lehrgängen immer "was passieren kann" behandelt wird.
Wenn man sich die Sichheit bei Lagerung, Transport und bearbeitung ansieht, wird der Preis von den Dingern auch erstmal so hoch bleiben, die Herstellet scheinen da auch noch schiss vor den Teilen zu haben.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> So richtig ist das aber auch nicht.
> Beim laden und entladen werden die wärmer/heißer. Durch die Reichweitenerhöhung werden die Akkus dichter gepackt und die Temperatur steigt dadurch nochmals.


Bis 60 °C - sagen wir 55 °C für etwas Sicherheitstoleranz - ist da bei der Benutzung allerdings immer noch alles im grünen Bereich. Das schafft ein vernünftig gebauter Akku selbst beim Schnellladen nicht, geschweige denn beim normalen Laden, wenn der Radfahrer doch mal selbst tritt und schon gar nicht durch die Energieabgabe.

Selbst Schnellladen ist noch bis 45 °C sicher und ich sehe nicht, wo das Problem liegen soll, einen Akku passiv auf leicht über Umgebungstemperatur zu halten. Sicherlich kann man jetzt Szenarien konstruieren, in denen ein E-Biker sein Schätzchen im Hochsommer in praller Sonne und bei absoluter Windstille schnellladen lässt und damit _vielleicht_ in kritische Bereiche kommen, aber für E-Autos ist das immer noch kein Thema, da der Akku nicht offen liegt. Selbst bei einem Fahrrad-Akku sollte es aber keine Hürde sein, eine semipassive Kühlung einzubauen.

Elektronik muss gekühlt werden und wird schon gekühlt, seit Elektronik in unserem Alltag Einzug gehalten hat. Warum jetzt alle bei einem Akku in Panik geraten, die vorher jahr(zehnt)elang lang im Prinzip auf einem luftgekühlten Ofen herumgefahren sind, will mir nicht in den Kopf.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Sichheit bei Lagerung, Transport und bearbeitung ansieht, wird der Preis von den Dingern auch erstmal so hoch bleiben, die Herstellet scheinen da auch noch schiss vor den Teilen zu haben.


Wobei das jetzt bei petrochemischen Kraftstoffen nicht viel anders ist. Auch da musste man sich erst einmal an die beherrschbare Gefahr gewöhnen, bevor aus rollenden Höllenmaschinen des Deutschen liebstes Statussymbol wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

Sie Leute fahren mit 1000 Explosionen pro Minute und mehr durch die Stadt aber wenn der Akku etwas wärmer wird ist plötzlich Panik angesagt


----------



## Nathenhale (6. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie Leute fahren mit 1000 Explosionen pro Minute und mehr durch die Stadt aber wenn der Akku etwas wärmer wird ist plötzlich Panik angesagt


Naja das kenne die Leute ja schon. Die angst vor Sachen die neu sind und man nicht versteht ist immer Groß.
Siehe nur Windräder,5G oder andere Moderne Techniken.  
Btw: 5G steht nicht für 5Ghz wie manche immer meinen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Btw: 5G steht nicht für 5Ghz wie manche immer meinen.


Das wäre mal ein super Thema für das Heft:
die Generationen des Mobilfunks - Geschichte und Daten.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Naja das kenne die Leute ja schon. Die angst vor Sachen die neu sind und man nicht versteht ist immer Groß.
> Siehe nur Windräder,5G oder andere Moderne Techniken.
> Btw: 5G steht nicht für 5Ghz wie manche immer meinen.


Das hat doch nichts mit Angst zu tun, es sind doch ganz reale Probleme, Reichweite, Kauf-Preis, Schnellstrom-Ladepreis, Ladedauer, Ladeinfrastrukur, Haltbarkeit und Ersatzkosten.

MfG


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Angst zu tun, es sind doch ganz reale Probleme, Reichweite, Kauf-Preis, Schnellstrom-Ladepreis, Ladedauer, Ladeinfrastrukur, Haltbarkeit und Ersatzkosten.
> 
> MfG


Möchte dir nicht zu nahe Treten aber vlt solltest du auch lesen was ich Zitiert habe. Die Antwort war nämlich darauf bezogen. Und nicht auf das E-Auto allgemein, das man durchaus Kritisieren darf.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Möchte dir nicht zu nahe Treten aber vlt solltest du auch lesen was ich Zitiert habe. Die Antwort war nämlich darauf bezogen. Und nicht auf das E-Auto allgemein, das man durchaus Kritisieren darf.


Ich hatte das tatsächlich eher allgemein aufgefasst aber wenn das nicht so gemeint war dann ist ja alles gut. So ist das manchmal. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Angst zu tun, es sind doch ganz reale Probleme, Reichweite, Kauf-Preis, Schnellstrom-Ladepreis, Ladedauer, Ladeinfrastrukur, Haltbarkeit und Ersatzkosten.
> 
> MfG


Na zumindest einige dieser Probleme sind doch eher angstbegründet.

Reichweite: Ich weiß nicht, was du so an Strecke fährst, aber meiner (!) Meinung nach ist doch eine Autobahnreichweite von ca 400km ausreichend. Nach der Strecke macht man ja vernünftigerweise ohnehin eine kurze Pause. Ob da das Auto einfach nur steht oder eben geladen wird spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Solche Reichweiten sind schon am Markt erhältlich!

Kaufpreis: Der ist doch dank Förderung in sehr vielen Fällen schon auf dem Niveau der entsprechenden Verbrennerpendants. Wenn man dann die niedrigeren Betriebskosten hinzuzieht sind die Gesamtkosten in vielen Fällen heute schon unter denen eines Verbrenners. Seriöse Abschätzungen gehen ohnehin davon aus, dass in 5-7 Jahren die Akkupreise so gefallen sein sollten, dass der aktuelle Mehrpreis (ohne Förderung) sich ins Gegenteil verkehrt.

Schnellladepreis: Ja, der ist höher, als der 11kw Preis an der normalen Ladestation. Das ist allerdings ja auch nur für Fernfahrten relevant. Wenn du Diesel oder Benzin unterwegs an der Autobahn tankst, zahlst du auch mehr wie auf dem Dorf. Üblich sind Mehrpreise von ca 10ct/kWh gegenüber Normalladern. Ist nicht schön, aber auch kein Beinbruch. In Anbetracht der schon jetzt beschlossenen Spritpreiserhöhungen (Mal sehen ab wann man die Subventionen für Diesel kürzt/entfallen lässt) wird hier sicherlich zukünftig das Verhältnis der Energiekosten weiter zugunsten des Stroms ausfallen.

Ladeinfrastruktur: Die ist aktuell schon besser, als viele denken. Wenn man selbst E-Auto fährt, sieht man, wo es schon überall welche gibt, weil man darauf achtet. Das aktuelle Angebot ist für die aktuelle Anzahl von E-Autos so, dass ich noch nicht erlebt habe, keine freie Säule zu finden. Der Ausbau hält jedenfalls z.Z. mit dem Zuwachs an Autos mit. Das eine wächst nunmal nicht ohne das andere. Ich denke eher, dass es ein massives Tankstellensterben in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren geben wird - in jedem Kaff eine Tankstelle wie in den 70ern und 80ern gibt es ja heute schon nicht mehr. Das wird noch weiter zurückgehen.

Haltbarkeit / Ersatzteilkosten: Das ist sicherlich noch ein Thema, wobei die Garantien auf die Batterie (das ist ja das einzige Teil, was einem da ggf Sorgen bereiten könnte) aktuell recht großzügig bemessen sind. Zumindest bei einem Neuwagen habe ich da keine Bedenken. Ob ich jetzt allerdings einen Gebrauchten der ersten Generation holen würde? Das müsste ich mir dann überlegen.

Aktuell ist ein E-Auto sicherlich noch nicht für jeden das richtige. Aber vermutlich für deutlich mehr, als es selbst wahrhaben wollen. Klar, das Angebot richtet sich momentan in erster Linie an Geschäftswagenleaser (als ein solcher muss man ja fast eines nehmen, da sind die Kosten deutlich geringer als bei einem Verbrenner) und ist entsprechend ausgerichtet. 
Sobald aber auch die aktuell noch fehlenden "Nischen" wie z.B. Familienkombis bedient werden, sollte sich der Kreis derer für die es Sinn macht deutlich erweitern.

Verbrenner fahren wird in Zukunft jedenfalls definitiv immer teurer (unabhängig davon, wer ab Herbst regiert) werden und wenn alle ihre Hausaufgaben bzgl. Ausbau der Stromtrassen, erneuerbaren Energie und auch des Ladenetzes machen, diskutiert in ein paar Jahren ohnehin niemand mehr darüber ob man ein E-Auto kauft oder nicht, sondern nur was für eines.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na zumindest einige dieser Probleme sind doch eher angstbegründet.
> 
> Reichweite: Ich weiß nicht, was du so an Strecke fährst, aber meiner (!) Meinung nach ist doch eine Autobahnreichweite von ca 400km ausreichend. Nach der Strecke macht man ja vernünftigerweise ohnehin eine kurze Pause. Ob da das Auto einfach nur steht oder eben geladen wird spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Solche Reichweiten sind schon am Markt erhältlich!


1.) kurze Pausen und nicht 45 Min+(da man realistisch auch mal warten muss und dann eben 90 Min+)
2.) Auf die Reichweite kommt man dann mit 120 aber mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn man 150/160 oder schneller fährt.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kaufpreis: Der ist doch dank Förderung in sehr vielen Fällen schon auf dem Niveau der entsprechenden Verbrennerpendants. Wenn man dann die niedrigeren Betriebskosten hinzuzieht sind die Gesamtkosten in vielen Fällen heute schon unter denen eines Verbrenners. Seriöse Abschätzungen gehen ohnehin davon aus, dass in 5-7 Jahren die Akkupreise so gefallen sein sollten, dass der aktuelle Mehrpreis (ohne Förderung) sich ins Gegenteil verkehrt.


Ich kann nur den Ist-Zustand beurteilen und Elektrofahrzeuge sind für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer, jedenfalls für Normalverdiener und alles darunter, trotz Förderung. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Schnellladepreis: Ja, der ist höher, als der 11kw Preis an der normalen Ladestation. Das ist allerdings ja auch nur für Fernfahrten relevant. Wenn du Diesel oder Benzin unterwegs an der Autobahn tankst, zahlst du auch mehr wie auf dem Dorf. Üblich sind Mehrpreise von ca 10ct/kWh gegenüber Normalladern. Ist nicht schön, aber auch kein Beinbruch. In Anbetracht der schon jetzt beschlossenen Spritpreiserhöhungen (Mal sehen ab wann man die Subventionen für Diesel kürzt/entfallen lässt) wird hier sicherlich zukünftig das Verhältnis der Energiekosten weiter zugunsten des Stroms ausfallen.


Grundsätzlich steigen die ganzen Ladestrompreise und das wird in Zukunft wohl nicht günstiger. Die Amortisierungszeit zieht sich dementsprechend nach hinten und rückt in weite Ferne.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ladeinfrastruktur: Die ist aktuell schon besser, als viele denken. Wenn man selbst E-Auto fährt, sieht man, wo es schon überall welche gibt, weil man darauf achtet. Das aktuelle Angebot ist für die aktuelle Anzahl von E-Autos so, dass ich noch nicht erlebt habe, keine freie Säule zu finden. Der Ausbau hält jedenfalls z.Z. mit dem Zuwachs an Autos mit. Das eine wächst nunmal nicht ohne das andere. Ich denke eher, dass es ein massives Tankstellensterben in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren geben wird - in jedem Kaff eine Tankstelle wie in den 70ern und 80ern gibt es ja heute schon nicht mehr. Das wird noch weiter zurückgehen.


Und es kommt auch jetzt schon vor, dass man nicht mehr der Einzige ist und warten muss, mit ein zwei Autos vor einem. Da Reden wir also von mehr als 2 Stunden Stopp. Eine Fahrt in den Süden/Berge vom Norden aus verlängert sich so also entsprechend, man muss ja midnestens zwei Mal laden, eher drei mal, da Gepäck und 120 KM/h eher unrealistisch ist um auf die max Reichweite zu kommen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Haltbarkeit / Ersatzteilkosten: Das ist sicherlich noch ein Thema, wobei die Garantien auf die Batterie (das ist ja das einzige Teil, was einem da ggf Sorgen bereiten könnte) aktuell recht großzügig bemessen sind. Zumindest bei einem Neuwagen habe ich da keine Bedenken. Ob ich jetzt allerdings einen Gebrauchten der ersten Generation holen würde? Das müsste ich mir dann überlegen.


Man muss sich doch nur bei anderen Elektrogeräten angucken wo die Reise mit Haltbarkeit und Leistung von Batterien hingeht, dann weiß man was man technisch bedingt bei Auto-Akkus erwarten kann und deswegen sage ich ja, die Batterietechnik hinkt der Entwicklung Elektromobilität weit hinterher, weswegen es m. M. n. nicht sinnvoll ist, über den Kurzenstrecken-Zweitwagen hinaus, darin zu investieren und das, oh welch ein Wunder, berücksichtigt dann wiederum einen Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht, die sich das nicht leisten können oder in Mietverhältnissen leben, wo man mal eben nicht zu günstigsten preisen selber laden kann und auf die teureren Schnellader angewiesen wäre, wenn man denn mit seiner Karte an den einzelnen Säulen überhaupt laden kann, bei dem Anbieterwirrwarr,


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aktuell ist ein E-Auto sicherlich noch nicht für jeden das richtige. Aber vermutlich für deutlich mehr, als es selbst wahrhaben wollen. Klar, das Angebot richtet sich momentan in erster Linie an Geschäftswagenleaser (als ein solcher muss man ja fast eines nehmen, da sind die Kosten deutlich geringer als bei einem Verbrenner) und ist entsprechend ausgerichtet.


Und deswegen verstehe ich die Aussage nicht. Was heißt denn deutlich mehr, unter dem genannten Geschäftswagenfokus? Ich meine, dass ist genau der Bereich, den sich eher die Wenigsten leisten können?!?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sobald aber auch die aktuell noch fehlenden "Nischen" wie z.B. Familienkombis bedient werden, sollte sich der Kreis derer für die es Sinn macht deutlich erweitern.
> 
> Verbrenner fahren wird in Zukunft jedenfalls definitiv immer teurer (unabhängig davon, wer ab Herbst regiert) werden und wenn alle ihre Hausaufgaben bzgl. Ausbau der Stromtrassen, erneuerbaren Energie und auch des Ladenetzes machen, diskutiert in ein paar Jahren ohnehin niemand mehr darüber ob man ein E-Auto kauft oder nicht, sondern nur was für eines.


Mehr Reichweite, Batterielanglebigkeit und Ladetechniken auf Verbrenner-Niveau, dann wird das auch was aber so, nimmt man einfach nicht genug Menschen mit, aus genannten Punkten.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) kurze Pausen und nicht 45 Min+(da man realistisch auch mal warten muss und dann eben 90 Min+)


Schnellladen dauert normal ca. 30 Minuten mit aktuellen Modellen von 10% auf 80%. Das ist nicht viel mehr Zeit wie 1x aufs Klo und noch ein Kaffee oder sonst was trinken.
Künftige Modelle reduzieren die Zeit nochmal (Ioniq 5 schafft es in 18 Minuten).

Vielleicht sollte man auch seine Planung überdenken, wenn auf einer mehrstündigen Autobahnfahrt 15 Minuten hin oder her eine große Rolle spielen? Mehr Gelassenheit hilft!

Gewartet hab ich bis dato noch nie auf eine freie Säule. An den Autohöfen / Raststätten sind normalerweise mehr als genug Säulen da.


DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Auf die Reichweite kommt man dann mit 120 aber mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn man 150/160 oder schneller fährt.


Das ist ein rein deutsches und obendrein angezähltes Thema. Da wir in näherer Zukunft ohnehin ein Tempolimit bekommen werden, stellt sich die Frage nach 150/160 schlicht nicht mehr...



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den Ist-Zustand beurteilen und Elektrofahrzeuge sind für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer, jedenfalls für Normalverdiener und alles darunter, trotz Förderung.


Eigentlich sind die Anschaffungskosten mit Förderung weitgehend vergleichbar. Das dir ein Neuwagen zu teuer ist, ist ein anderes Problem. Aber genau aus dem Grund wird ja aktuell vor allem das Segment bedient, dass für Geschäftswagen am Besten geht. Immerhin werden weitaus die meisten Neuwagen in D als Geschäftswagen ausgeliefert. Private kaufen erheblich weniger Neuwagen - was ich nachvollziehen kann, auch weil ich seit 20 Jahren nur noch Geschäftswagen habe und einen Neuwagen nie privat kaufen würde.



DaStash schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich steigen die ganzen Ladestrompreise und das wird in Zukunft wohl nicht günstiger. Die Amortisierungszeit zieht sich dementsprechend nach hinten und rückt in weite Ferne.


Grundsätzlich steigt die CO2 Besteuerung. Damit wird alles was für CO2 Ausstoß sorgt teurer, das trifft Kohlestrom, aber eben auch Benzin und Diesel. Die Subvention für Dieselkraftstoff dürfte über kurz oder lang zudem fallen.
Erneuerbare Energie wird dagegen nicht automatisch teurer, ist ja auch in der Erzeugung günstig.
Im Gegensatz zu fossilen Kraftstoffen, deren Gewinnung immer aufwändiger und CO2 intensiver wird und deren Verbrennung CO2 erzeugt. Beides wird durch den CO2 Preis in Zukunft mehr kosten.
Also einen deutlichen Anstieg des Strompreises kann man daraus erst mal nicht ableiten. Schon gar nicht einen, der über den Anstieg bei fossilen Brennstoffen hinaus geht.
Wieso es da keine Amortisation geben soll erschließt sich mir nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und es kommt auch jetzt schon vor, dass man nicht mehr der Einzige ist und warten muss, mit ein zwei Autos vor einem. Da Reden wir also von mehr als 2 Stunden Stopp.


Echt, wie oft ist dir das schon passiert? Mir noch nicht. Bislang war es eher so, dass ich auf einen Autohof gefahren bin, dort an 10 Tesla Schnellladern 2-3 Teslas standen und an den "normalen" Schnellladern von den 8-12 Plätzen maximal einer oder zwei belegt waren. Gewartet habe ich noch nie!

Ich war aber in der Urlaubszeit (noch zu Verbrennerzeiten) schon an Tankstellen an denen das Benzin alle war... Kann passieren, ist aber eher kein sehr typisches Beispiel für reguläres Tanken und ich würde es auch nie als Argument für oder gegen irgendwas anführen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nur bei anderen Elektrogeräten angucken wo die Reise mit Haltbarkeit und Leistung von Batterien hingeht, dann weiß man was man technisch bedingt bei Auto-Akkus erwarten kann und deswegen sage ich ja, die Batterietechnik hinkt der Entwicklung Elektromobilität weit hinterher, weswegen es m. M. n. nicht sinnvoll ist, über den Kurzenstrecken-Zweitwagen hinaus, darin zu investieren und das, oh welch ein Wunder, berücksichtigt dann wiederum einen Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht, die sich das nicht leisten können oder in Mietverhältnissen leben, wo man mal eben nicht zu günstigsten preisen selber laden kann und auf die teureren Schnellader angewiesen wäre, wenn man denn mit seiner Karte an den einzelnen Säulen überhaupt laden kann, bei dem Anbieterwirrwarr,


Dir ist schon klar, dass du einen Akku eines Handys oder eines Akkuschraubers nicht mit dem eines Autos vergleichen kannst? Die Überwachung, Kühlung usw. der Akkus im Auto ist bei "normalen" Elektrogeräten schon rein technisch gar nicht möglich, geschweige denn platz- und preismäßig umzusetzen. Du erkennst das auch daran, dass du niemals eine so ausgedehnte Garantie auf ein solches Gerät bzw. dessen Akku bekommst, wie er mittlerweile bei Autos üblich ist.
Abgesehen davon, wer z.B. vernünftiges Akkuwerkzeug kauft, dessen Akkus halten auch quasi ewig. Weg von Parkside, hin zu was ordentlichen!

Ich selbst habe (alleinerziehend 2 Kinder) ein E-Auto mit nominell 330km Reichweite als Erstwagen - kein Zweitwagen. Fahrleistung 35tkm im Jahr. Bislang habe ich keinerlei Probleme damit, weder im Alltag, noch auf Urlaubsfahrt. Lustigerweise erklären mir aber permanent Leute ohne E-Auto, was alles nicht geht mit einem E-Auto und was für große Probleme man damit hat... Das ist unkomplizierter im Alltag, als es sich offenbar viele vorstellen können.

Abgesehen davon, niemand ist auf Schnelllader angewiesen. Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis Mieter, die ihr E-Auto nicht daheim laden können (bzw. noch nicht, auch da ändert sich gerade vieles) und dennoch im Alltag nie auf einen solchen angewiesen sind. Laden beim Einkaufen, bei Arztterminen, Behördengängen und sonstigen Gelegenheiten reichen da gut über die Runden.
Es ist auch eine Frage des Wollens, wer den Gedanken generell ablehnt sein Auto nebenher zu laden (Weil es nicht geht bzw. gehen darf), für den wird es schwierig.

Ich wollte z.B. heute nicht mehr 1-2x die Woche zur Tankstelle fahren und dann die Wahl haben Einweghandschuhe anzuziehen oder nach Diesel riechende Hände zu haben... Es ist einfach bequemer einfach da, wo man ohnehin parkt zu laden.

Was das Anbieterwirrwarr angeht, so ist das sicherlich noch verbesserungswürdig, allerdings kann man sich ja ne Karte von der EnBW oder einem deren Partner holen und hat dann große Auswahl an Säulen zu festen Preisen in halb Europa. Ich habe dazu noch eine App um im Geschäft verbilligt laden zu können (ca 5ct/kWh billiger wie bei der EnBW).



DaStash schrieb:


> Und deswegen verstehe ich die Aussage nicht. Was heißt denn deutlich mehr, unter dem genannten Geschäftswagenfokus? Ich meine, dass ist genau der Bereich, den sich eher die Wenigsten leisten können?!?



Nein, das ist der Bereich indem heute schon die allermeisten Neuwagen gekauft werden. Unabhängig vom Antrieb. Wie gesagt das Preisniveau ist, auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, dank Prämie nicht höher als beim Verbrenner. Zudem ist natürlich der geldwerte Vorteil nur bei einem Viertel dessen was ein Verbrenner kostet ein Argument. Das ist der Grund. Der Hersteller bieten das an, was aus ihrer (Gewinn-)Sicht am meisten Sinn macht.

Die Förderung der Geschäftswagen erreicht 2 Dinge, zum Einen kommen mehr E.Autos auf die Straße, was zu einem Forcieren des Ladeinfrastrukturausbaus führt (mehr E-Autos --> mehr Geld zu verdienen für die Anbieter --> mehr Ausbau) und zum Anderen sind das die Gebrauchtwagen von morgen. Die braucht es ja auch um die Privathaushalte mit E-Autos zu erreichen (die ja eher gebraucht anstatt neu kaufen).

Wie gesagt, mag sein, dass aktuell ein E-Auto nicht für jeden in Frage kommt. Allerdings schon für sehr viele. Das heißt aber nicht, dass dies so bleibt. Einerseits werden die Autos immer besser, anderseits erkennen viele Leute, dass sie mit einem solchen Auto doch wunderbar leben können (wer den Antriebskomfort erlebt hat will ohnehin nicht mehr zurück). Wenn jetzt noch, so wie es sich abzeichnet die Autos in ein paar Jahren günstiger werden als Verbrenner (deren Gebrauchtpreise immerhin gegen Ende des Jahrzehnts ins bodenlose fallen dürften), es im Unterhalt ja ohnehin schon sind, wird sich die breite Masse nicht 2x bitten lassen und umsteigen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juli 2021)

Alleinerziehend, 2 Kinder und 35000 km Fahrleistung im Jahr? Wow... wie geht das?

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Alleinerziehend, 2 Kinder und 35000 km Fahrleistung im Jahr? Wow... wie geht das?


Die Kinder sind keine 3 und 5 mehr, sondern Teens. Ansonsten geht es mit ein bissle Organisation. Beide können gut kochen, und auch Wasch- und Spülmaschine bedienen. Zudem wir haben nen Putzplan für das ganze Haus, klare Aufgaben auch beim Hund, das ist eigentlich ziemlich easy,

Abgesehen davon, was hat die Fahrleistung mit damit zu tun? ich habe eben eine lange Pendelstrecke (ca 70km pro Weg). Da kommst mal bei 200 Arbeitstagen auf 28.000km, dann noch Urlaubsfahrten (ja, auch ans Mittelmeer kommt man elektrisch ohne für die Fahrt ne Woche extra Urlaub nehmen zu müssen), da bist schnell bei 35.000km.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe (alleinerziehend 2 Kinder) ein E-Auto mit nominell 330km Reichweite als Erstwagen - kein Zweitwagen. Fahrleistung 35tkm im Jahr. Bislang habe ich keinerlei Probleme damit, weder im Alltag, noch auf Urlaubsfahrt.


Ich hätte vermutlich aber ein problem damit. Letztlich fahre ich, wenn ich meinem hobby irgendwann mal wieder nachgehen darf, auch mal 800 km am tag. Dabei hab ich natürlich keine lust noch 2h zusätzlich für`s laden ein zu planen zumal ich dann früh`s um 6 los fahre und nicht vor 22 uhr wieder da bin.
Natürlich hast du aber auch ein klein wenig recht. Ich könnte 1. daheim laden und 2. für meine wochentäglichen 68 km am tag (arbeit hin+retour) würde es reichen. Wenn ich aber schon einen neuwagen kaufe muß ich auch erstmal das geld dafür haben (frühestens in 10 jahren wieder-> kaufe höchstens alle 15 jahre ein auto) und dann muß der auch alles können was ich brauche. (aktuell ein caddy)


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, niemand ist auf Schnelllader angewiesen. Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis Mieter, die ihr E-Auto nicht daheim laden können (bzw. noch nicht, auch da ändert sich gerade vieles) und dennoch im Alltag nie auf einen solchen angewiesen sind. Laden beim Einkaufen, bei Arztterminen, Behördengängen und sonstigen Gelegenheiten reichen da gut über die Runden.
> Es ist auch eine Frage des Wollens, wer den Gedanken generell ablehnt sein Auto nebenher zu laden (Weil es nicht geht bzw. gehen darf), für den wird es schwierig.


Schön das das bei euch geht. Bei uns werden zwar die e-auto`s gebaut (VW), aber solch paradiesische zustände haben wir nicht und dann gibt es regionen, wo es noch finsterer aus sieht.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was das Anbieterwirrwarr angeht, so ist das sicherlich noch verbesserungswürdig, allerdings kann man sich ja ne Karte von der EnBW oder einem deren Partner holen und hat dann große Auswahl an Säulen zu festen Preisen in halb Europa. Ich habe dazu noch eine App um im Geschäft verbilligt laden zu können (ca 5ct/kWh billiger wie bei der EnBW).


Das wirrwarr ist egal. Das problem ist, das jeder sein eigenes süppchen kocht. Könnte man überall mit EC-karte bezahlen, würden sich auch nur halb so viele aufregen. Und würde dann der "fahrstrom" an allen ladern noch ortsübliche preise haben, würde sich keiner mehr aufregen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Förderung der Geschäftswagen erreicht 2 Dinge, zum Einen kommen mehr E.Autos auf die Straße, was zu einem Forcieren des Ladeinfrastrukturausbaus führt (mehr E-Autos --> mehr Geld zu verdienen für die Anbieter --> mehr Ausbau) und zum Anderen sind das die Gebrauchtwagen von morgen. Die braucht es ja auch um die Privathaushalte mit E-Autos zu erreichen (die ja eher gebraucht anstatt neu kaufen).


Wenn du dich da mal nicht verrechnest. Einem gebrauchten akku traut erstmal keiner. Das vertrauen muß erst aufgebaut werden, denn das ist ein verschleißteil.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ein rein deutsches und obendrein angezähltes Thema. Da wir in näherer Zukunft ohnehin ein Tempolimit bekommen werden, stellt sich die Frage nach 150/160 schlicht nicht mehr...


Abwarten... Das kippt alles nicht sooooo schnell...


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Subvention für Dieselkraftstoff dürfte über kurz oder lang zudem fallen.


Woher das märchen nur kommt... Diesel ist lediglich minder-besteuert im vergleich zum benzin. Wenn du etwas subvetioniertes anführen willst, dann lebensmittel und atom-strom!


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energie wird dagegen nicht automatisch teurer, ist ja auch in der Erzeugung günstig.


Das letzte was ich gehört habe sind 6 cent/kwh für windkraft um rentabel zu sein.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass du einen Akku eines Handys oder eines Akkuschraubers nicht mit dem eines Autos vergleichen kannst? Die Überwachung, Kühlung usw. der Akkus im Auto ist bei "normalen" Elektrogeräten schon rein technisch gar nicht möglich, geschweige denn platz- und preismäßig umzusetzen. Du erkennst das auch daran, dass du niemals eine so ausgedehnte Garantie auf ein solches Gerät bzw. dessen Akku bekommst, wie er mittlerweile bei Autos üblich ist.


Bitte befasse dich erstmal mit dem thema. Dein auto-akku ist nicht sehr viel anders als z.b. ein bosch werkzeug-akku. In beiden steckt ein temperatur-fühler und ein BMS. Klar, das im werkzeug-akku ist minimal simpler (geringere ströme), erfüllt aber die gleiche aufgabe. Das einzige was beim auto noch zusätzlich ist ist, das der akku beheizt bzw. gekühlt werden kann. Das dient aber der leistungsoptimierung und ginge prinzipiell auch ohne. (siehe tesla-> ich weiß aber nicht ob die mittlerweile wenigstens eine heizung für winterliche verhältnisse haben)


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schön das das bei euch geht. Bei uns werden zwar die e-auto`s gebaut (VW), aber solch paradiesische zustände haben wir nicht und dann gibt es regionen, wo es noch finsterer aus sieht.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht auf welchen VW Standort du dich beziehst, aber in Wolfsburg gibt es laut meiner App 793 öffentliche Ladepunkte an denen ich als EnBW Kunde zu festen, einheitlichen Preisen laden könnte... Ist jetzt nicht nichts.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Abwarten... Das kippt alles nicht sooooo schnell...


Ich denke Tempolimit kommt spätestens 2023 zur Mitte der Legislaturperiode. Auch wenn unser vermutlicher nächster Kanzler offenbar der Meinung ist, dass dies unlogisch sei, weil Strom ja einfach aus der Steckdose kommt...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich gehört habe sind 6 cent/kwh für windkraft um rentabel zu sein.


Die Zahl kenne ich auch.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bitte befasse dich erstmal mit dem thema. Dein auto-akku ist nicht sehr viel anders als z.b. ein bosch werkzeug-akku. In beiden steckt ein temperatur-fühler und ein BMS. Klar, das im werkzeug-akku ist minimal simpler (geringere ströme), erfüllt aber die gleiche aufgabe. Das einzige was beim auto noch zusätzlich ist ist, das der akku beheizt bzw. gekühlt werden kann. Das dient aber der leistungsoptimierung und ginge prinzipiell auch ohne. (siehe tesla-> ich weiß aber nicht ob die mittlerweile wenigstens eine heizung für winterliche verhältnisse haben)


Ich beschäftige mich beruflich mit dem Thema PKW Antriebsstrang seit über 20 Jahren als Entwickler und stecke ziemlich tief drin in der Materie. Prinzipiell sind die schon ähnlich aufgebaut, der Aufwand im Auto ist allerdings erheblich höher - natürlich auch um die Ladeleistung zu erhöhen - die ja eigentlich noch wichtiger ist als die Reichweite selbst*. 
Die Garantie, die man aktuell auf die Akkus im Auto bekommt, ist schon jetzt deutlich größer als z.B. auf Verbrennungsmotoren üblich sind. Das ist natürlich eine Maßnahme um Vertrauen zu bilden, aber eben auch Ausdruck davon, dass die Hersteller überzeugt sind, dass ihre Akkus das locker schaffen. Keiner gibt eine Garantie für etwas, dass üblicherweise nicht erreicht wird. Das wäre extrem teuer und obendrein extrem imageschädigend.

Meine (blauen) Bosch Akkus halten allerdings auch schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit. Bin jetzt kein Handwerker, der die 2x am Tag laden muss. Aber als Hobbyschreiner kommen doch auch einige Betriebsstunden drauf. Ich glaube mein ältester müsste jetzt an die 10 Jahre drauf haben. Einen merklichen Leistungsschwund ggü einem nagelneuen stelle ich jedenfalls nicht fest.

*https://t3n.de/news/elektromobilitaet-ladeleistung-reichweite-1389174/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht auf welchen VW Standort du dich beziehst, aber in Wolfsburg gibt es laut meiner App 793 öffentliche Ladepunkte an denen ich als EnBW Kunde zu festen, einheitlichen Preisen laden könnte... Ist jetzt nicht nichts.


Mosel bei zwickau. Bauen die in wolfsburg nicht immer noch nur verbrenner? Zusätzlich gibt es hier ja noch die gläserne manufaktur in dresden, die jetzt auch e-auto`s bauen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke Tempolimit kommt spätestens 2023 zur Mitte der Legislaturperiode. Auch wenn unser vermutlicher nächster Kanzler offenbar der Meinung ist, dass dies unlogisch sei, weil Strom ja einfach aus der Steckdose kommt...


Wie gesagt, ich sehe das nicht. Damit vergrault man wähler und die auto-industrie hat da auch was gegen.
Wenn ich mir aber den EQS von daimler so an sehe, dürfte 160 km/h bei moderatem stromverbrauch aber durchaus machbar sein. Wir stecken halt noch in der anfangs-phase...


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich beruflich mit dem Thema PKW Antriebsstrang seit über 20 Jahren als Entwickler und stecke ziemlich tief drin in der Materie. Prinzipiell sind die schon ähnlich aufgebaut, der Aufwand im Auto ist allerdings erheblich höher - natürlich auch um die Ladeleistung zu erhöhen - die ja eigentlich noch wichtiger ist als die Reichweite selbst*.


Beim auto hat man halt höhere ströme die gebändigt werden müssen.
Auf der anderen seite, ich hab den akku für meine "test-solaranlage" selbst gebaut. (gebrauchte 18650 zellen) Das ding muß bis zu 2500w ladeleistung vertragen und ist im grunde auch nicht anders als ein werkzeug-akku aufgebaut. Die schwierigkeit war aber auch mehr, das ich eine zell-mischbestückung habe (unterschiedliche hersteller und kapazitäten) und anfangs nicht wußte, das deren innenwiederstände unterschiedlich sind.  Hab das jetzt durch den massiven einsatz von aktiven balancern ausgleichen müssen.


----------



## Eckism (8. Juli 2021)

Die viel wichtigere Frage ist doch: Kann man mit den Akkus Unsinn machen?
Mein Vorschlag, den Autoakku einfach mal kurzzuschließen und gucken was passiert...stieß auf böse Blicke.
Ich hätte da schon mal richtig Bock drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Weil man einen vollen Benzin-Tank ja nicht anzünden kann


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich sehe das nicht. Damit vergrault man wähler und die auto-industrie hat da auch was gegen.
> Wenn ich mir aber den EQS von daimler so an sehe, dürfte 160 km/h bei moderatem stromverbrauch aber durchaus machbar sein. Wir stecken halt noch in der anfangs-phase...


Nun, warten wir es ab. Aber es gibt eine Mehrheit dafür in der Bevölkerung, es steht in den Wahlprogrammen von Grünen, SPD und Linken und da zumindest die Grünen (die damit sicherlich nicht einen Wähler vergraulen werden) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in irgendeiner Art und Weise an der nächsten Regierung beteiligt sein werden und dies vermutlich auch durchsetzen werden in den Koalitionsverhandungen wird das schon kommen.

Wenn man dran denkt was für abstruse Punkte die CSU als Regionalpartei in den Koalitonsverhandlungen durchgesetzt hat (Herdprämie, Maut,...), für die es nirgends irgendwelche Mehrheiten gab oder gibt, dann sollte sich ein Punkt hinter dem auch viele CDU Wähler stehen schon auch umsetzbar sein. 

Die Argumente der Automobilindustrie dagegen habe ich sowieso noch nie verstanden.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Kinder sind keine 3 und 5 mehr, sondern Teens. Ansonsten geht es mit ein bissle Organisation. Beide können gut kochen, und auch Wasch- und Spülmaschine bedienen. Zudem wir haben nen Putzplan für das ganze Haus, klare Aufgaben auch beim Hund, das ist eigentlich ziemlich easy,
> 
> Abgesehen davon, was hat die Fahrleistung mit damit zu tun?
> 
> ...


Eine Menge, bei 140 km am Tag. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich in der gleichen Situation bin, 4 und 7 und das ist bei mir NICHT möglich. Dabei habe ich auch diverse Situationen schon durch. 40 Std., 70 km Entfernung(1 Stunde hin/1 Stunde zurück Motorrad!) und nun 30h@HO - was praktikabel ist. Alles andere nicht aber gut, wenn deine Kinder schon groß sind ist das was anderes. Jedenfalls, wenn dem nicht so ist, siehe Gehalt, dann ist das schon anders, wenn man nur 30h arbeiten kann. Die Kinder wollen ja auch mit qualitativer Zeit bespaßt werden, dass ist am Wichtigsten und beansprucht auch am meisten Zeit. Und da sind E-Autos einfach zu teuer. Selbst mein Alltrack ist da eigentlich zu groß aber den habe ich damals bei 0% Zinsen finanziert, ein unschlagbares Angebot. Dennoch, ein Elektroauto wäre nach wie vor und vor allem für ein Großteil der Bevölkerung, weder bezahlbar noch praktisch wirklich nutzbar. Man denke an die zahlreichen Menschen die in Mietverhältnissen ohne TG und Wallbox leben. Und auch wenn Mahoy meint, es wäre ja möglich an jedem Stellplatz eine Steckdose zu installieren, daran glaube ich nicht, dass hat etwas mit Bauordnung/Städteenticklung zu tun, so wird das dann sehr lange in der Umsetzung brauchen aber sowieso eher nicht kommen. Die Alternativen sind zu teuer, Schnellader, wo man dennoch lange warten muss und vielleicht noch länger, wenn man bedenkt was erst los ist, wenn viele Menschen E-Autos haben. Stell dir mal vor, Verbrenner bräuchtne pro Tankvorgang 30 Min+ für 80 %, dann hätten wir jetzt auch konstant lange Schlangen und Wartezeiten, trotz guter Tankinfrastruktur. Dazu dann noch die Tatsache, dass die aktuelle Akkutechnologie nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, da wird man mittelfristig wieder kostenintensiv umrüsten müssen und so bleibt mein Resumée.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (8. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil man einen vollen Benzin-Tank ja nicht anzünden kann


Benzin ist doch ein alter Hut...und langweilig. Man muss mit der Zeit gehen und neue Wege testen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Abwarten... Das kippt alles nicht sooooo schnell...


An dem Tag geb ich 'ne Kiste Bier aus bei mir im Garten. 
Alle, die daran glauben, dürfen kommen.

Eher dreht sich die Erde rückwärts.
Da wirken viel zu starke LKW-Kräfte dagegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und da sind E-Autos einfach zu teuer. Selbst mein Alltrack ist da eigentlich zu groß aber den habe ich damals bei 0% Zinsen finanziert, ein unschlagbares Angebot. Dennoch, ein Elektroauto wäre nach wie vor und vor allem für ein Großteil der Bevölkerung, weder bezahlbar noch praktisch wirklich nutzbar.


So, ein E-Auto ist zu teuer, aber der Alltrack geht? Hm, ich denke für das Geld bekommt man auch einen Stromer mit Platz. Zugegeben das Angebot an Kombis ist aktuell nicht wirklich gegeben, aber das ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit. Generell gibts da aber sehr interessante Autos für das Geld. Polestar 2, Ioniq 5,...
Wenn du schreibst, das Neuwagen generell abgefahren teuer sind, dann bin ich bei dir, ebenfalls, wenn du schreibst, das von Stromern noch nicht jede Modellnische abgedeckt wird. Aber dass es generell teurer wäre ein E-Auto zu kaufen sehe ich absolut nicht.




DaStash schrieb:


> Man denke an die zahlreichen Menschen die in Mietverhältnissen ohne TG und Wallbox leben. Und auch wenn Mahoy meint, es wäre ja möglich an jedem Stellplatz eine Steckdose zu installieren, daran glaube ich nicht, dass hat etwas mit Bauordnung/Städteenticklung zu tun, so wird das dann sehr lange in der Umsetzung brauchen aber sowieso eher nicht kommen.


Prinzipiell hat Mahoy ja auch recht. An jeder Laterne liegt Strom, da liese sich auch prinzipiell eine Ladeeinrichtung integrieren.  Da reichen ja ein paar kW Ladeleistung aus, wenn man quasi überall wo man steht laden kann.

Bis dahin vergeht noch Zeit, keine Frage, aber es ist ja auch noch nicht so, dass jeder ein E-Auto fahren würde und es deswegen notwendig wäre. Der Ausbau schreitet parallel voran. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Alternativen sind zu teuer, Schnellader, wo man dennoch lange warten muss und vielleicht noch länger, wenn man bedenkt was erst los ist, wenn viele Menschen E-Autos haben. Stell dir mal vor, Verbrenner bräuchtne pro Tankvorgang 30 Min+ für 80 %, dann hätten wir jetzt auch konstant lange Schlangen und Wartezeiten, trotz guter Tankinfrastruktur.


Du bist noch sehr in altem Verbrennerdenken verhaftet. Es ist mit einem E-Auto nicht so, dass man laden fährt wie mit einem Verbrenner und dann wieder, wenn der Akku alle ist. Das ist allenfalls bei Fernfahrten der Fall, deswegen stehen die Schnelllader ja auch normal an der Autobahn oder eben an Bundesstraßen bzw großen Zubringern - da eben wo jetzt auch schon die großen Tankstellen sind.

Vielmehr läd man da wo man ohnehin steht, auch wenn der Akku noch z.B. 70% Füllung hat und fährt dann nach der Erledigung mit z.B. 76% weiter. Wenn ich irgendwo hin fahre hänge ich meistens auch das Auto bei der Gelegenheit an. Das spart ja auch Parkgebühren, die sind nämlich beim Laden meist nicht fällig.. Man zahlt also nur den Strom, den man eh bräuchte. Erst wenn man lange (ich meine >4h) steht, wird eine zusätzliche Gebühr fällig. Aber meist steht man nicht so lange bzw die Gebühr wäre ja auf einem normalen Parkplatz auch fällig geworden. 

Wen es interessiert, der kann ja mal spaßeshalber die mobility+ App von EnBW runterladen und sich anzeigen lassen wo überall Ladepunkte sind und wieviele davon frei sind. Hier in der Gegend fast alle! 
Mir ist aber schon bewusst, dass es nicht überall eine so gute Ladeinfrastruktur gibt, wie hier wo ich wohne und arbeite. Allerdings auch da, nur eine Frage der Zeit!


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So, ein E-Auto ist zu teuer, aber der Alltrack geht? Hm, ich denke für das Geld bekommt man auch einen Stromer mit Platz. Zugegeben das Angebot an Kombis ist aktuell nicht wirklich gegeben, aber das ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit. Generell gibts da aber sehr interessante Autos für das Geld. Polestar 2, Ioniq 5,...
> Wenn du schreibst, das Neuwagen generell abgefahren teuer sind, dann bin ich bei dir, ebenfalls, wenn du schreibst, das von Stromern noch nicht jede Modellnische abgedeckt wird. Aber dass es generell teurer wäre ein E-Auto zu kaufen sehe ich absolut nicht.


Den Alltrack hatte ich damals günstig finanziert, in einer noch anderen Situation. Das würde ich jetzt so nicht machen.  Ein vergleichbares E-Auto gibt es nicht, weder vom Komfort, Größe oder gar dem Preis. Und ja, sicherlich, ich könnte mir irgend ein chinesischen Miniwagen mit 150 KM Reichweite holen, das wäre dann preislich machbar aber genau das will ich nicht, ich habe "null" Mehrwert eher nur Einschränkungen, da wundert es doch nicht, dass es an Akzeptanz mangelt. Die Vorteile und die "spürbaren" Vorteile müssen eben überwiegen, nicht die Nachteile.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hat Mahoy ja auch recht. An jeder Laterne liegt Strom, da liese sich auch prinzipiell eine Ladeeinrichtung integrieren.  Da reichen ja ein paar kW Ladeleistung aus, wenn man quasi überall wo man steht laden kann.
> 
> Bis dahin vergeht noch Zeit, keine Frage, aber es ist ja auch noch nicht so, dass jeder ein E-Auto fahren würde und es deswegen notwendig wäre. Der Ausbau schreitet parallel voran.


Finde ich nicht, nur weil etwas theoretisch geht, was unstrittig ist, heißt es nicht das es in der Praxis auch umsetzbar ist, ich brachte ja schon den Punkt mit er Baurodnung und Städteentwicklung an. Das wird nicht kommen, dass an jedem Parkplatz geladen werden kann.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du bist noch sehr in altem Verbrennerdenken verhaftet. Es ist mit einem E-Auto nicht so, dass man laden fährt wie mit einem Verbrenner und dann wieder, wenn der Akku alle ist. Das ist allenfalls bei Fernfahrten der Fall, deswegen stehen die Schnelllader ja auch normal an der Autobahn oder eben an Bundesstraßen bzw großen Zubringern - da eben wo jetzt auch schon die großen Tankstellen sind.


Das ist doch aber kein Vorteil, den du da benennst, sondern ein klarer Nachteil, sich so organisieren zu müssen, dass man auch ja überall hinkommt. Ein eindeutigges Indiz dafür, dass die Reichweiter über den Kurzstrecken-Kleinwagen hinaus eben nicht ausreichend ist, um eine ordentliche Verbreitung zu finden.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vielmehr läd man da wo man ohnehin steht, auch wenn der Akku noch z.B. 70% Füllung hat und fährt dann nach der Erledigung mit z.B. 76% weiter. Wenn ich irgendwo hin fahre hänge ich meistens auch das Auto bei der Gelegenheit an.


Was doch für viele gar nicht möglich ist oder um deine Rhetorik aufzugreifen, Du bist noch sehr in altem Hauseigentümerdenken verhaftet, denn, Tatsache ist, dass ein Großteil in Mietwohnungen wohnt.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das spart ja auch Parkgebühren, die sind nämlich beim Laden meist nicht fällig..


Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das so bleiben wird, wenn alle E´s fahren? 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man zahlt also nur den Strom, den man eh bräuchte. Erst wenn man lange (ich meine >4h) steht, wird eine zusätzliche Gebühr fällig. Aber meist steht man nicht so lange bzw die Gebühr wäre ja auf einem normalen Parkplatz auch fällig geworden.


Also kann ich abends mein Auto nicht stehen lassen, sondern muss nach dem Aufladen gegen 22 Uhr noch einmal runter und einen regulären Parkplatz suchen? Klingt für mich jetzt nicht nach einem musthave. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, der kann ja mal spaßeshalber die mobility+ App von EnBW runterladen und sich anzeigen lassen wo überall Ladepunkte sind und wieviele davon frei sind. Hier in der Gegend fast alle!
> Mir ist aber schon bewusst, dass es nicht überall eine so gute Ladeinfrastruktur gibt, wie hier wo ich wohne und arbeite. Allerdings auch da, nur eine Frage der Zeit!


Genau so wie es auch dann nur eine Frage der Zeit wäre, das mehr Menschen E´s fahren. Und siehe mein bereits genanntes Beispiel. Aktuell haben wir eine super Tank-Infrastruktur, richtig? Die Säulen sind überwiegen leer, man muss eher selten warten(in Berlin aber öfter mal). Warum ist das so? Weil ein Tankvorgang schnell geht, wenige Minuten und weil es vielen Tankstellen- und Säulen gibt. Nehmen wir mal an, unter aktuellen Bedingungen, Verbrenner bräuchten für 80 % auch ca. 30 Minuten. Dann wären die Säulen nicht mehr frei, man müsste warten, zweifelsfrei und immer öfter auch mal länger, zu Stoßzeiten, in den Ferien oder bei starken Preisschwankungen.

Wir stellen fest, nicht mal die Ladeinfrastruktur ist entscheidend, sondern die Dauer und so lange die nicht auf ähnlichem Niveau liegt, wird sich diese Technik nicht ausreichend durchsetzen und entsprechend auch nicht die notwendigen Investitionen in diese und die dafür nötige Ladeinfrastruktur.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Den Alltrack hatte ich damals günstig finanziert, in einer noch anderen Situation. Das würde ich jetzt so nicht machen.  Ein vergleichbares E-Auto gibt es nicht, weder vom Komfort, Größe oder gar dem Preis. Und ja, sicherlich, ich könnte mir irgend ein chinesischen Miniwagen mit 150 KM Reichweite holen, das wäre dann preislich machbar aber genau das will ich nicht, ich habe "null" Mehrwert eher nur Einschränkungen, da wundert es doch nicht, dass es an Akzeptanz mangelt. Die Vorteile und die "spürbaren" Vorteile müssen eben überwiegen, nicht die Nachteile.



Was kostet denn der Alltrack? Golf oder Passat? Unter 40k€ wird beim Golf nichts gehen und beim Passat dürfte man vermutlich noch 10k€ drauflegen müssen?! 

Für das Geld bekommst du mehr als einen chinesischen Miniwagen mit 150km Reichweite. Ja, es gibt aktuell noch keinen echten Kombi als E-Auto und wenn man einen braucht, dann muss man entweder warten oder sich eine SUV Schleuder holen. 

Ansonsten Autos mit Platz und Reichweite gibt es für das Geld definitiv schon. Von verschiedenen Herstellern. Günstig finanziert bekommt man obendrein aktuell ja eh fast alles.

Mehrwert wären die günstigeren Unterhaltskosten und der bessere Antriebskomfort.



DaStash schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, nur weil etwas theoretisch geht, was unstrittig ist, heißt es nicht das es in der Praxis auch umsetzbar ist, ich brachte ja schon den Punkt mit er Baurodnung und Städteentwicklung an. Das wird nicht kommen, dass an jedem Parkplatz geladen werden kann.


Nun, die Bauordnung hat sich den ausgegebenen Zielen unter zu ordnen. Nachdem das BVG die CO2 Einsparung quasi als Staatsziel  definiert hat, wird vieles möglich werden, von dem man aktuell noch nicht mal träumt.

Gerade in Großstädten ist auch das Interesse der Städte zu spüren zum einen die "Stinker" aus der Stadt zu bekommen, damit zum einen die Luft besser wird und zum anderen es auch leiser in der Stadt wird. 

Ob an jeder Laterne geladen werden kann, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber es wird in den nächsten Jahren große Anstrengungen geben (müssen) hier den ausgegebenen Zielen zu folgen. 

Nicht zuletzt haben die Autohersteller größtes Interesse das Ganze so schnell wie möglich auszubauen. Immerhin entgehen sie den Strafzahlungen nur, wenn sie ihre CO2 Ziele erreichen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was doch für viele gar nicht möglich ist oder um deine Rhetorik aufzugreifen, Du bist noch sehr in altem Hauseigentümerdenken verhaftet, denn, Tatsache ist, dass ein Großteil in Mietwohnungen wohnt.


Ja, aber immerhin wohnen über 40% im Wohneigentum. Die können zwar deswegen auch nicht zwingend daheim laden, allerdings können auch viele Mieter in absehbarer Zeit daheim laden.

Die Förderung der Wallboxen führt dazu, dass viele Vermieter ihre Wohnungen mit Stellplatz oder TG nachrüsten. In meinem Umfeld haben die Möglichkeit jetzt 2 Kollegen angeboten bekommen und mein Chef rüstet alles seine vermieteten Wohnungen mit Wallboxen aus. Das werden jetzt sicherlich nicht deutschlandweit die einzigen sein, aber zumindest die, die ich unmittelbar erlebe.

Jeder Vermieter, der die Möglichkeit hat wäre ja bescheuert, wenn er die KfW Förderung nicht annehmen würde. Immerhin bekommt man die Wallbox nebst Einbau fast geschenkt und die Bude wird dadurch auch zukünftig attraktiv bleiben.



DaStash schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das so bleiben wird, wenn alle E´s fahren?


Nein, das glaube ich nicht, allerdings kann ich es doch die 10 Jahre, bis es soweit ist das ausnutzen?!



DaStash schrieb:


> Also kann ich abends mein Auto nicht stehen lassen, sondern muss nach dem Aufladen gegen 22 Uhr noch einmal runter und einen regulären Parkplatz suchen? Klingt für mich jetzt nicht nach einem musthave.


Der reguläre Parkplatz kostet in der Stadt ja auch Geld. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau so wie es auch dann nur eine Frage der Zeit wäre, das mehr Menschen E´s fahren. Und siehe mein bereits genanntes Beispiel. Aktuell haben wir eine super Tank-Infrastruktur, richtig? Die Säulen sind überwiegen leer, man muss eher selten warten(in Berlin aber öfter mal). Warum ist das so? Weil ein Tankvorgang schnell geht, wenige Minuten und weil es vielen Tankstellen- und Säulen gibt. Nehmen wir mal an, unter aktuellen Bedingungen, Verbrenner bräuchten für 80 % auch ca. 30 Minuten. Dann wären die Säulen nicht mehr frei, man müsste warten, zweifelsfrei und immer öfter auch mal länger, zu Stoßzeiten, in den Ferien oder bei starken Preisschwankungen.
> 
> Wir stellen fest, nicht mal die Ladeinfrastruktur ist entscheidend, sondern die Dauer und so lange die nicht auf ähnlichem Niveau liegt, wird sich diese Technik nicht ausreichend durchsetzen und entsprechend auch nicht die notwendigen Investitionen in diese und die dafür nötige Ladeinfrastruktur.



Dein Denkfehler ist, dabei, dass du vergisst, dass aktuell jeder an eine Tanksäule muss. Mit dem E-Auto laden ein bestimmter Prozentsatz nie oder so gut wie nie öffentlich, sondern entweder privat oder zb auf in der Firma auf nicht öffentlichen Parkplätzen.

Aktuell (es ist schwer aktuelle Zahlen zu finden, weil sich das permanent ändert) gibt es eine öffentliche Ladesäule / 17 E-Autos in D (in Sachsen ist es am Besten mit eine Säule für 10 Autos).  Das sind je nach Quelle zwischen 40.000 und 50.000 öffentliche Ladepunkte. Dazu kommen nochmal ca 23.000 private Ladepunkte. 
Interessant ist, wie sich diese Zahlen entwickeln werden, jedenfalls ist das Geschehen so dynamisch, dass die Zahlen bei Veröffentlichung quasi schon veraltet sind. Aber so schlecht sieht das im Moment schon nicht aus - wobei es natürlich stark auf die regionalen Gegebenheiten ankommt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hat Mahoy ja auch recht. An jeder Laterne liegt Strom, da liese sich auch prinzipiell eine Ladeeinrichtung integrieren.  Da reichen ja ein paar kW Ladeleistung aus, wenn man quasi überall wo man steht laden kann.


Das machen aber die Kabel nicht mit, da liegen keine fingerdicken Leitungen.
Und durch umstellen auf LEDs werden die nicht dicker werden.

Die Kühlung wäre kein Problem, die liegen ja alle im Boden.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Alltrack? Golf oder Passat? Unter 40k€ wird beim Golf nichts gehen und beim Passat dürfte man vermutlich noch 10k€ drauflegen müssen?!


Mein gebrauchter Tiguan hat ca. 14.000 EUR gekostet (8 Jahre alt).

Der frißt in der Ebene 7-8 l/100km, am Berg bei uns 9-10 l/100km und auf der Autobahn über 130 11-12l/100km.
Der langjährige Durchschnitt liegt laut Bordcomputer bei exakt 10l/ 100km.

Das ist zu viel für die kleine Maschine (1.4 DualTurbo/ 160 PS).
Die 2l Maschine hätte noch mal ein paar Tausend EUR mehr gekostet, das konnte ich mir nicht leisten.
Das Gewicht und die miserable Teilequalität von VW heutzutage (leider) tun ein übriges.
Früher war das anders.

Am Golf 2 hab ich bis zum Verkauf (110.000 km) außer den Verschleißteilen (Riemen, Bremse, Öl, Kerzen) nicht ein einziges Teil gewechselt.
Der fuhr besser, als ein Neuwagen und hatte auch sicher mehr Leistung durch ständige Autobahnlangstrecke (jede Woche 1.000 km).

Den Tiguan habe ich gekauft wegen der hohen Sitze.
Der Allradantrieb war Beigabe und hilft im Mittelgebirge bei uns gut am Berg mit.
Die schlechte Teilequalität äußerte sich nach über einem Jahr (nach Ablauf der Gebrauchtwagengarantie) in kaputten Federn, Stoßdämpfern, Wasserpumpen, Bremssätteln, verzogener Spur, einseitig abgefahrenen Sommerreifen, ... .
Kurz und schlecht: VW und die Werkstatt (war ein Werkstattkauf) haben geschlampt.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommst du mehr als einen chinesischen Miniwagen mit 150km Reichweite.


Nein.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mehrwert wären die günstigeren Unterhaltskosten und der bessere Antriebskomfort.


Gut, der Tiger wird etwas laut beim Beschleunigen, aber sonst ist der Antriebskomfort hervorragend.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, die Bauordnung hat sich den ausgegebenen Zielen unter zu ordnen. Nachdem das BVG die CO2 Einsparung quasi als Staatsziel  definiert hat, wird vieles möglich werden, von dem man aktuell noch nicht mal träumt.


Sag das mal den Architekten.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gerade in Großstädten ist auch das Interesse der Städte zu spüren zum einen die "Stinker" aus der Stadt zu bekommen, damit zum einen die Luft besser wird und zum anderen es auch leiser in der Stadt wird.


Die LKWs und Lieferwagen als größte Stinker werden sich freuen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, aber immerhin wohnen über 40% im Wohneigentum. Die können zwar deswegen auch nicht zwingend daheim laden, allerdings können auch viele Mieter in absehbarer Zeit daheim laden.


Das wollen wir doch hoffen.
Mal sehen was ein gebrauchter ID4 dann kostet.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jeder Vermieter, der die Möglichkeit hat wäre ja bescheuert, wenn er die KfW Förderung nicht annehmen würde.


Da kenne ich aber ganz andere Verhaltensweisen, gerade von Vermietern.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Alltrack? Golf oder Passat? Unter 40k€ wird beim Golf nichts gehen und beim Passat dürfte man vermutlich noch 10k€ drauflegen müssen?!


Passat aber wie gesagt, ich hatte ein wirklich gutes unausschlagbares Angebot, weit außerhalb der Norm, sonst wäre es auch nichts geworden aber natürlich als Jahres und nicht Neuwagen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommst du mehr als einen chinesischen Miniwagen mit 150km Reichweite. Ja, es gibt aktuell noch keinen echten Kombi als E-Auto und wenn man einen braucht, dann muss man entweder warten oder sich eine SUV Schleuder holen.


Das wäre mir neu, ich kenne nichts Vergleichbares mit dem Komfort/Ladevolumen/Platz/Reichweite/Tankzeit etc.. Nicht zu deinem angenommen als auch insbesondere zu meinem Preis. Welche Autos wären das?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ansonsten Autos mit Platz und Reichweite gibt es für das Geld definitiv schon. Von verschiedenen Herstellern. Günstig finanziert bekommt man obendrein aktuell ja eh fast alles.


Luxusdenken, was auf ein Großteil der Automobilbesitzer nicht zutrifft. Wo gibt es denn günstige gebrauchte E´s, wo der Akku dann auch noch Garantie hat, denn keiner kauft so einen Gebrauchten, wenn er 6 Monate später einen Akku für 10.000 € kaufen muss/darf.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mehrwert wären die günstigeren Unterhaltskosten und der bessere Antriebskomfort.


Das kommt drauf an wie es bei Gebrauchten ist, denn die neuen Akkus kosten richtig viel Geld ansonsten, ja, Unterhalt ist tatsächlich günstiger, noch!, denn bedenke, damit verdienen die großen Hersteller und die werden sich schon etwas einfallen lassen, um die ausfallenden Einnahmen zu kompensieren.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, die Bauordnung hat sich den ausgegebenen Zielen unter zu ordnen. Nachdem das BVG die CO2 Einsparung quasi als Staatsziel  definiert hat, wird vieles möglich werden, von dem man aktuell noch nicht mal träumt.


Unsinn, da gibt es Baugesetze und Vorschriften die eingehalten werden müssen und wenn der öffentliche raum weitestgehend Elektrifiziert wird, wäre das ein massiver Eingriff. Man sieht ja jetzt schon, trotz politischer Vorgabe, wie schleppend Glasfaserausbau und Co laufen und ein relevanter Faktor ist der von mir benannte und, dass deckt sich auch mit der Erfahrung die ich seit vielen Jahren beruflich in der Immobilienbranche gesammelt habe.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gerade in Großstädten ist auch das Interesse der Städte zu spüren zum einen die "Stinker" aus der Stadt zu bekommen, damit zum einen die Luft besser wird und zum anderen es auch leiser in der Stadt wird.


Politischer Aktionismus, mehr nicht, denn es gibt keine wirksamen Alternativkonzepte. Mehr Öffi nutzen? Klar, ich verlängere "innerhalb von Berlin" meinen Fahrtweg von 20 Minuten auf 1,15 Stunden... einfacher Weg!^^
Autospuren werden zu Popupradwegen gemacht, die neben neu gebauten Radwegen errichtet werden, die schon vorher nicht benutzt wurden, siehe Adlershof/Adlergestell. Keine Verbrenner mehr gewünscht aber kein Konzept vorlegen, wie sich das ein Großteil der Stadtbewohner, Pendler und Co leisten können soll. Man muss sich nicht wundern, dass das Thema so kontrovers ist, wenn man die Menschen nicht mitnimmt.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ob an jeder Laterne geladen werden kann, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber es wird in den nächsten Jahren große Anstrengungen geben (müssen) hier den ausgegebenen Zielen zu folgen.


Ja klar und Weltfrieden sollte es im Idealfall auch geben. Was nutzen einem denn solch blumige Vorstellungen? Es geht ja um reale Probleme, ich wiederhole. Das aktuelle Tankstellennetz ist unabstreitbar sehr gut ausgebaut und jetzt stelle dir vor, was passieren würde wenn Verbrenner statt ein paar wenigen 30 Minuten+ tanken müssten oder alternativ, drei mal so oft, damit man nicht so lange tanken muss. In beiden Fällen würde die Infrastruktur wohl nicht ausreichen, tut sie ja jetzt schon teilweise nicht, bei Stoßzeiten.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt haben die Autohersteller größtes Interesse das Ganze so schnell wie möglich auszubauen. Immerhin entgehen sie den Strafzahlungen nur, wenn sie ihre CO2 Ziele erreichen.


Autobauer haben vor allem Interesse an laufenden Einnahmen, weswegen aktuell wartungsarme Autos wohl strategisch nicht im Fokus stehen. Sobald man das gelöst hat, wird sich spätestens etwas ändern. Mit Hybriden kriegt man CO2 auch in den Griff als Übergang.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, aber immerhin wohnen über 40% im Wohneigentum. Die können zwar deswegen auch nicht zwingend daheim laden, allerdings können auch viele Mieter in absehbarer Zeit daheim laden.


Aha, dass wäre mir neu, wie denn konkret?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Förderung der Wallboxen führt dazu, dass viele Vermieter ihre Wohnungen mit Stellplatz oder TG nachrüsten. In meinem Umfeld haben die Möglichkeit jetzt 2 Kollegen angeboten bekommen und mein Chef rüstet alles seine vermieteten Wohnungen mit Wallboxen aus. Das werden jetzt sicherlich nicht deutschlandweit die einzigen sein, aber zumindest die, die ich unmittelbar erlebe.


Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts gefördert werden. Ich weiß nicht welche Großstadterfahrung du so hast aber ein Großteil der Mietwohnungen verfügt über keine Tiefgarage. Und wo keine TG, kann auch keine Wallbox installiert werden. Wie also sollte das gehen, deiner Meinung nach, bei den zahlreichen und überwiegenden Bestandsimmobilien und Mietnutzern?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jeder Vermieter, der die Möglichkeit hat wäre ja bescheuert, wenn er die KfW Förderung nicht annehmen würde. Immerhin bekommt man die Wallbox nebst Einbau fast geschenkt und die Bude wird dadurch auch zukünftig attraktiv bleiben.


Neubau ist deutlich kleiner als Bestand und Neubau kann Bestand sich nicht leisten, liegt oberhalb vom Einkommensschnitt also, wie nehmen wir die zahlreichen Niedrigverdiener mit, bei dieser Energiewende, denn bis jetzt und das wird überwiegend so gesehen, auch von Grünen-Wählern, ist das mehr etwas für Mittelstand+, wenn man das so sagen kann.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, das glaube ich nicht, allerdings kann ich es doch die 10 Jahre, bis es soweit ist das ausnutzen?!
> 
> 
> Der reguläre Parkplatz kostet in der Stadt ja auch Geld.


Es ist kein Vorteil der irgendwie finanziell die Anschaffung eines E´s rechtfertigt, darum ging es mir. Das es kein Vorteil ist habe ich ja nicht geschrieben. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler ist, dabei, dass du vergisst, dass aktuell jeder an eine Tanksäule muss. Mit dem E-Auto laden ein bestimmter Prozentsatz nie oder so gut wie nie öffentlich, sondern entweder privat oder zb auf in der Firma auf nicht öffentlichen Parkplätzen.


Und wir reden doch genau von den Menschen, den Mietern in Großstädten, den zahlreichen Bestandsmietern ohne TG, Wallbox oder Ähnliches. So lange E´s so teuer sind, so wenig Reichweite haben und das Laden so lange dauert und teuer wird, siehe aktuelle Entwicklung, so lange lohnt sich der Umstieg überhaupt nicht, dass sage ich doch die ganze Zeit. Für Kurzstreckenzweitwagen ok, in dem Szenario aber das schließt einen Großteil dieser Zielgruppe einfach aus. Dein Argumentationsstandpunkt ist der eines Eigenheimbesitzters, mit Carport aber genau das, trifft auf einen sehr erheblichen Teil nicht zu, da helfen auch keine kfw Programme.

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, warten wir es ab. Aber es gibt eine Mehrheit dafür in der Bevölkerung, es steht in den Wahlprogrammen von Grünen, SPD und Linken und da zumindest die Grünen (die damit sicherlich nicht einen Wähler vergraulen werden) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in irgendeiner Art und Weise an der nächsten Regierung beteiligt sein werden und dies vermutlich auch durchsetzen werden in den Koalitionsverhandungen wird das schon kommen.


Die mehrheit kannst du nur vermuten, denn die meisten dulden es einfach nur stillschweigend. (das ist keine zustimmung!) Und wie schnell die sich den unmut der leute zu ziehen können sieht man schön an den grünen. Ab dem punkt wo sie verkündet haben das sie 16 ct/L zusätzlich auf sprit erheben wollen, ging es abwärts in den umfragen. Das ist mit dem tempolimit nicht anders. Es sind halt zu viele auf ihr auto angewiesen.
Außerdem, wenn die grünen wirklich das klima schonen wollen sollten sie vieleicht durch setzen, das alle LKW, auf der durchreise durch deutschland, an der grenze auf einen zug gestellt und per nachtsprung ans andere, gewünschte ende von deutschland verfrachtet werden. Das entlastet die fahrer, das klima und die straßen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn man dran denkt was für abstruse Punkte die CSU als Regionalpartei in den Koalitonsverhandlungen durchgesetzt hat (Herdprämie, Maut,...), für die es nirgends irgendwelche Mehrheiten gab oder gibt, dann sollte sich ein Punkt hinter dem auch viele CDU Wähler stehen schon auch umsetzbar sein.


Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Das betreuungsgeld hat schon sinn (ein kindergrippen-platz ist nunmal nicht wirklich günstig) und die maut... naja, so konnte das nix werden. (und ich will sie auch nicht angesichts der hohen kfz-steuern und der tatsache das benzin zu 2/3 und diesel zu 1/2 aus steuern besteht)


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ein rein deutsches und obendrein angezähltes Thema. Da wir in näherer Zukunft ohnehin ein Tempolimit bekommen werden, stellt sich die Frage nach 150/160 schlicht nicht mehr...



Wäre aber gut wenn das noch ne Weile so bleibt. Dann könnten alle anderen runum die ganzen Verbrenner in D noch absetzten. Damit lässt sich ja angeblich so viel Geld verdienen, also können deutsche HErsteller die dann am Heimmarkt gut verkaufen 
Der Rest der Welt hat eh ein Tempolimit, da is das Reichweitenproblem gar keines mehr. Irgendwo müssen die alten Verbrenner die nächsten 20 Jahre noch zu Boden gefahren werden, das geht in D doch ganz gut 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Außerdem, wenn die grünen wirklich das klima schonen wollen sollten sie vieleicht durch setzen, das alle LKW, auf der durchreise durch deutschland, an der grenze auf einen zug gestellt und per nachtsprung ans andere, gewünschte ende von deutschland verfrachtet werden. Das entlastet die fahrer, das klima und die straßen.



Dafür hätte man in den letzten 30 Jahren aber in die Bahn investieren müssen... was man nicht gemacht hat. Daher ist der Zug im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes abgefahren....


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das machen aber die Kabel nicht mit, da liegen keine fingerdicken Leitungen.
> Und durch umstellen auf LEDs werden die nicht dicker werden.


Die Kabel können das schon. Die Ladeleistung muss eben so angepasst werden, dass es funktioniert. Angenommen man könnte sein Auto wirklich quasi überall laden, dann reichen auch Ladeleistungen im Bereich von wenigen einstelligen KWs um im Alltag über die Runden zu kommen. Ein Auto steht üblicherweise >20h am Tag. Wenn du das in der Zeit angeschlossen hast, dann kannst du mit 2-3kW gut leben.
Durch die Einführung der LEDs werden die vorhandenen Kabel nicht durch dünnere ersetzt...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein gebrauchter Tiguan hat ca. 14.000 EUR gekostet (8 Jahre alt).


Äpfel und Birnen...
Rat mal, warum es aktuell keinen 8 Jahre alten iD4 gibt.

Ja klar ist ein gebrauchtes Auto billiger in der Anschaffung wie ein neues und da sich nicht jeder ein neues kaufen kann oder will muss eben dafür gesorgt werden, dass wenn Verbrenner im Unterhalt richtig teuer werden (so in 5-10 Jahren) ein vernünftiger Markt an Gebrauchten e-Autos vorhanden ist. Deswegen reduzierte Dienstwagenbesteuerung und Kaufprämie.

Bei Einführung neuer Technologien wird ja immer nachgeholfen und so ist das halt auch hier.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gut, der Tiger wird etwas laut beim Beschleunigen, aber sonst ist der Antriebskomfort hervorragend.


Der mag OK sein für einen Verbrenner (wobei es da schon auch noch besser geht), aber ein e-Auto ist da ne andere Hausnummer. Laufruhe, Ansprechverhalten, ruckfrei...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Architekten.


Ich denke nicht, dass die Architekten das entscheiden. Die müssen sich an Vorgaben halten und wenn die Vorgaben geändert werden, müssen die eben entsprechend anders handeln.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die LKWs und Lieferwagen als größte Stinker werden sich freuen.


Gerade in der Stadt könnten viele Lieferwagen schon heute elektrisch fahren. Die Post ist da Vorreiter, aber auch amazon habe ich schon so fahren sehen. Gerade für Lieferdienste bietet sich das an. relativ kurze Strecken, viele Start-Stopp Events (mag ein Verbrenner nicht wirklich und dessen Batterie und Anlasser ist da auch hart gefordert). Auch viele Handwerker fahren nicht ernsthaft viele Kilometer am Tag, so dass auch hier ein Umstieg absolut Sinn macht (unser Bauhof hier hat z.B. schon vor Jahren umgestellt).



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da kenne ich aber ganz andere Verhaltensweisen, gerade von Vermietern.


Es gibt immer solche und solche. Aber schlau ist es eben nicht, wenn man eine Förderung zur Modernisierung der Wohnung liegen lässt.


DaStash schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu, ich kenne nichts Vergleichbares mit dem Komfort/Ladevolumen/Platz/Reichweite/Tankzeit etc.. Nicht zu deinem angenommen als auch insbesondere zu meinem Preis. Welche Autos wären das?


Z.B. der Ioniq5 der hat einen großen Laderaum ist ähnlich groß und dürfte damit auch ähnliche Platzverhältnisse bieten (ohne es selbst direkt verglichen zu haben). Den gibts aktuell ab ca 41t€. Ab 45t€ mit Allrad. Klar gibts nen Passat Kombi auch schon billiger, aber du hast ja einen Alltrack und der geht irgendwo bei 50t€ los.
Die Reichweite ist ordentlich und die Ladezeit an einem entsprechenden Schnelllader mit 18 Min bis 80% aktuell ungeschlagen.
Witziges Detail an dem Ding, der hat sogar Schukosteckdosen (ich glaube außen und innen) an denen man ganz normale Geräte betreiben kann (nett für einen Ausflug zum See...)

Aber wie schon gesagt im aktuellen Portfolio der Hersteller fehlen unter anderem noch richtige Kombis. Das wird sich aber ändern.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2021)

Nochmal, es ist und war ein Jahreswagen und ich habe ja schon mehrfach gesagt, den hätte ich mir a) ohne das super Angebot auch nicht geholt und b) grundsätzlich nicht als Neuwagen. 

Dann ist es ja nicht nur die Fahrzeugklasse die fehlt, sondern eben auch die jeweilge Reichweite, der Alltrack ist ja nicht für Kurzstrecken konzipiert, da will ich mit 180 kmh entspannt auf der Autobahn langgleiten. Wie weit ist da noch einmal gleich die Reichweite, mit Klima und Premiumradio, mit separatem Verstärker etc? Was kostet dieser Schnelladestrom, wie hoch ist die Zuladung und unter welchen Voraussetzungen komme ich auf 18 Minuten und wie hoch ist dann genau die Reichweite? 

Die Benefits fehlen einfach. Ich bin versucht dem etwas Positives abzugewinnen und könnte mir auch solch ein Auto für mich vorstellen, da EFH und keine Ladeprobleme aber auf einen Großteil der Bevölkerung trifft das nicht zu und die Debatte um E´s ist eine elitäre Mittelschicht+ Debatte, beführwortet und angestoßen von Menschen die das finanziell auch stemmen können und allen voran der elitären Partei überhaupt, die Grünen, deren Wähler wohl zu den Gruppen mit dem höchsten Durchschnittseinkommen zählen. Nimmt man die normalen Menschen nicht mit, stört das den sozialen frieden und gefährdet die Akzeptanz solcher industriellen Großprojekte.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2021)

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, während ich sage, das aktuell schon mehr Leute problemlos elektrisch fahren könnten und es noch Lücken im Angebot gibt (sowohl bei den Fahrzeugklassen, als auch bei den Angeboten im Gebrauchtmarkt) und das Ladenetz eben parallel zu den steigenden Zulassungszahlen ausgebaut werden muss.

Argumentierst du, dass es nur für "reiche" Leute erschwinglich ist, es keine Lademöglichkeiten gibt und die Reichweite zu gering (insbesondere bei schneller Autobahnfahrt) ist und dass sich daran offenbar aus deiner Sicht auch nie etwas ändern wird.

Jetzt ist aber das Geschehen nunmal hochdynamisch. D.h. das Angebot an Fahrzeugen wächst und damit mittelbar auch das an Gerauchten, die Ladeinfrastruktur wächst, die Preise sinken mittelfristig (während die für Benzin und Diesel ordentlich steigen werden). 
Ein Tempolimit, für das eine mittlerweile recht deutliche Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist, ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Ich denke in 2 Jahren wird es soweit sein.
Zudem haben mittlerweile etliche Firmen ihren Ausstieg aus der Verbrennertechnik angekündigt.

Also den Status Quo hoch zu skalieren ist sicherlich nicht hilfreich.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis, während ich sage, das aktuell schon mehr Leute problemlos elektrisch fahren könnten und es noch Lücken im Angebot gibt (sowohl bei den Fahrzeugklassen, als auch bei den Angeboten im Gebrauchtmarkt) und das Ladenetz eben parallel zu den steigenden Zulassungszahlen ausgebaut werden muss.


Es geht ja nicht nur um den parallelen Ausbau, sondern eben auch darum, dass die Referenz eben nicht das aktuelle Tankstellennetzt sein kann, da die Tankvorgänge deutlich schneller ablaufen als normale Ladevorgänge. Dementsprechend müsste, bei vergleichbarer Auslastung, die Infrastruktur um den Faktor höher ausfallen, wie das Laden länger als das Tanken dauert.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Argumentierst du, dass es nur für "reiche" Leute erschwinglich ist, es keine Lademöglichkeiten gibt und die Reichweite zu gering (insbesondere bei schneller Autobahnfahrt) ist und dass sich daran offenbar aus deiner Sicht auch nie etwas ändern wird.


Das ist nicht richtig, ich rede von Mittelschicht+, nicht von reichen. Das es keine Lademöglichkeiten gibt ist nun reichlich übertrieben, sowie das sich daran nie etwas ändert wird. Mir scheint du willst mich nicht verstehen oder warum genau legst du mir hier Worte in den Mund, die ich so nie gesagt/geschrieben habe?  Das mit der Reichweite hingegen stimmt ja nun auch und, dass dies an dem Entwicklungsstand der aktuellen Batterien hängt, weswegen ich auch geschrieben habe, dass diese der Entwicklung von E´s hinterherhinkt und es deswegen wirtschaftlich schwierig ist Großinvestitiionen zu machen in Infrastruktur und auch privat, wenn man nicht konkret weiß, wo genau die Reise hingehen wird, weswegen ein Alleinumstieg auf E-Autos jetzt nicht nur teuer ist, für  sehr viele Menschen, sondern auch ungewiss, mit Hinblick auf die Zukunftstauglichkeit.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber das Geschehen nunmal hochdynamisch. D.h. das Angebot an Fahrzeugen wächst und damit mittelbar auch das an Gerauchten, die Ladeinfrastruktur wächst, die Preise sinken mittelfristig (während die für Benzin und Diesel ordentlich steigen werden).


Gebrauchtmarkt, der ist aber sehr überschaubar und wer kauft denn bitte E´s ohne Akkugarantie? Ist schließlich das teuerste Bauteil und da die Akkus vergleichbar mit Akkus aus viel genutzten Elektronikartikeln ist, weiß man auch wo das mittelfristig die Reise hingeht. Wer ist denn so dumm geht so ein Kostenrisiko ein? Das die Preise sinken ist aber sehr aus der Luft gegriffen, denn tatsächlich steigen die Strompreise kontinuierlich, vor allem die Schnellladepreise, was E´s wirtschaftlich gesehen noch unrentabler macht, bzw. den Zeitpunkt für die Amortisierung deutlich nach hinten schiebt.
Dazu darf man auch nicht vergessen, aus was bestehen aktuelle Spritpreise? Zum Großteil aus Steuern und es wäre sehr naiv zu glauben, dass sich der Bund auf diese erheblichen Einnahmen verzichtet, die werden entweder auch auf diesen "Ladestrom" umgerechnet, denn jetzt muss neben der Verkehrsinfrastruktur auch die Energieinfrastruktur davon bezahlt werden oder aber anderweitig ausgeglichen. In jedem Fall zieht das Kostenargument dahingehend nicht, jedenfalls nicht langfristig aber die Preise von aktuellen E´s bedürfen nun einmal einer langfristigen Analyse, bevor man solch ein Investment tätigt und da verwundert es eben nicht, dass ein Großteil den Mehrwert, der zweifelsfrei besteht, nicht sieht und eben nur Menschen mit bestimmten Einkommen und Geschäftskunden, diese Angebote wahrnehmen und das ist auch die Krux an der Förderung, damit hilft man nicht den Menschen die es brauchen, sondern belohnt jene die es sich eh leisten können, mit weiteren Subventionen.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein Tempolimit, für das eine mittlerweile recht deutliche Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist, ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Ich denke in 2 Jahren wird es soweit sein.


Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht und so lange es das nicht gibt, nutzt dieses Argument nicht viel um zu kaschieren, dass E´s auch in diesem Punkt und vor allem im Bezug auf die Reichweite dann einen erheblichen Nachteil haben.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zudem haben mittlerweile etliche Firmen ihren Ausstieg aus der Verbrennertechnik angekündigt.
> 
> Also den Status Quo hoch zu skalieren ist sicherlich nicht hilfreich.


Dagegen spricht auch gar nichts, es geht viel mehr um die Übergangszeit und das man Leute mit niedrigem oder kleinem Einkommen nicht dazu zwingen sollte. Was spricht dagegen das auslaufen zu lassen, warum wieder mit der Brechstange und wie will man die Menschen mitnehmen, die Prämie reicht nich und hilft aktuell nur denen, die es sich auch ohne leisten könnten?!?

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2021)

Ich gehe jetzt nicht auf alles ein, das habe ich schon mehrfach getan.


DaStash schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht auch gar nichts, es geht viel mehr um die Übergangszeit und das man Leute mit niedrigem oder kleinem Einkommen nicht dazu zwingen sollte. Was spricht dagegen das auslaufen zu lassen, warum wieder mit der Brechstange und wie will man die Menschen mitnehmen, die Prämie reicht nich und hilft aktuell nur denen, die es sich auch ohne leisten könnten?!?


Die Übergangszeit ist mitten im Gange. Das die E-Mobilität kommt ist schon längst entschieden und zwar von quasi allen die das beeinflussen können: Staat, Konzerne, Forschungseinrichtungen und nicht zuletzt vom Bundesverfassungsgericht. Es gibt ja auch keine ernsthafte Alternative für den Individualverkehr - außer dessen massive Reduzierung.

Aktuell wird es auslaufen gelassen, niemand wird gezwungen jetzt ein E-Auto zu kaufen. Allerdings muss der Staat jetzt etwas tun um in Richtung 2045 tatsächlich CO2  neutral werden zu können (auch wenn es vermutlich nicht ganz klappen wird bis dahin. Lange ist da zu wenig passiert (und passiert noch), aber immerhin ist jetzt ein höchstrichterliches Urteil da, das zum Handeln zwingt (und witzigerweise von denen, die es bisher verbockt haben begrüßt worden).

Das die Leute nicht mitgenommen werden sehe ich nicht. Wie gesagt, die Prämie dient dazu den Gebrauchtmarkt zu "füllen", Leute, die nur gebrauchte Autos fahren wollen / können / müssen, haben dann in einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit genau dies zu tun. Wer sich das dann nicht "antun" will, der kann auch noch nen gebrauchten Verbrenner kaufen, deren Preise absehbar gegen Ende des Jahrzehnts ins bodenlose fallen werden - parallel zu enorm steigenden Betriebskosten.

Darüber hinaus werden die Batteriepreise prognostiziert (und zwar von jedem, der damit zu tun hat) mittelfristig so fallen, dass ein Verbrenner teurer sein wird. Nicht zum Spaß ist die in den nächsten paar Jahren erscheinende Generation von PKW mit Verbrenner, die Letzte!

Das Strom im Preis steigen wird - unter Umständen, wobei vor allem der Anteil, der eben unter CO2 Ausstoß produziert wird. CO2 Ausstoß wird zukünftig immer teurer werden, das ist gut so und auch ein mMn geeignetes Mittel um diesen zu verringern. Damit werden, auch bei steigendem Strompreis, die Kosten für Diesel (mal sehen ob der Dieselvorteil gekippt wird) und Benzin signifikant deutlicher steigen als der Strom. 

Energie zu subventionieren oder eben auch nicht ist nunmal immer schon ein Mittel gewesen um den Markt zu lenken. So hat man Atomstrom in den Markt gebracht und hält ihn aktuell damit am Leben, so wurden Kohleförderung in D am Leben erhalten, so werden die Erneuerbaren gefördert (wobei die sich mittlerweile hervorragend selbst tragen) und nicht zuletzt sind die Preise von Dieselkraftstoff ja auch subventioniert (auch wenn es da anders heißt, aber fast 20ct weniger pro Liter als Benzin ist eben auch eine Subvention), warum sollte man das hier nicht auch nutzen?


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2021)

Das du nicht auf alles eingehst ist i. O., was hingegen nicht ok ist, dass du mir Sachen in den Mund legst, die ich so nicht geschrieben habe, dass will ich hier noch einmal klar stellen, siehe weiter oben.

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (13. Juli 2021)

Irgendjemand meinte weiter vorne, ein neuer E-Bike-Akku würde 800€ kosten. Klar, wenn dein Händler/Hersteller da auf die Produktionskosten noch mal 300-500% Marge drauf ballert - oder du 1000KM Reichweite haben willst.

Ein Akku mit ~500Wh (zb. 48V 10Ah), also die aktuell vermutlich gängigste Größe, gibts ab ca. 200€. Selbst einen ~2000Wh Akku (zb. 48V 40Ah, mit Grade A Zellen, und der bis zu ~2KW Leistung abgeben kann) bekommt man schon ab ca. 600€. Wenn man sucht auch noch günstiger.

btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://motorzeitung.de/news.php?newsid=685498


----------



## DaStash (13. Juli 2021)

Abwarten, die steigende Nachfrage muss auch befriedigt werden können, wenn nicht, werden wohl die Preise steigen.








						Nach Lithium jetzt auch Nickel: Nachfrage für Akku-Rohstoff explodiert
					

Elektro-Autos und Hybriden sind gefragt wie nie. Das macht einige Ressourcen, die zum E-Auto-Bau benutzt werden, besonders wertvoll. Darunter auch Nickel,...




					efahrer.chip.de
				




Übrigens, hatte ich schon weiter oben geschrieben, das wird auch wohl hier in Deutschland auf uns zukommen, gehe ich mal von aus, denn irgendwo müssen ja die Steuerausfälle wieder reinkommen.



> *Wenn der Marktanteil der Elektroautos steigt, sinken die Einnahmen der US-Bundesstaaten aus der Benzinsteuer. Viele haben sich daher entschieden, für E-Autos eine Sondersteuer- oder Gebühr einzuführen.*


tagesschau.de: Debatte in den USA: E-Auto-Fahrer sollen extra zahlen | tagesschau.de.








						US-Bundesstaaten bitten E-Auto-Fahrer zur Kasse
					

Wenn der Marktanteil der Elektroautos steigt, sinken die Einnahmen der US-Bundesstaaten aus der Benzinsteuer. Viele haben sich daher entschieden, für E-Autos eine Sondersteuer oder Gebühr einzuführen. Von Katrin Brand.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja klar ist ein gebrauchtes Auto billiger in der Anschaffung wie ein neues und da sich nicht jeder ein neues kaufen kann oder will muss eben dafür gesorgt werden, dass wenn Verbrenner im Unterhalt richtig teuer werden


Und wenn ich mir dann immer noch kein E-Auto leisten kann?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> (so in 5-10 Jahren) ein vernünftiger Markt an Gebrauchten e-Autos vorhanden ist.


Das sehe ich noch gar nicht.
Und wenn Du Pech hast, geht Dir der Akku des Gebrauchten nach dem einen Jahr Gebrauchtwagengarantie in die Knie.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der mag OK sein für einen Verbrenner (wobei es da schon auch noch besser geht),


Du kennst meinen Kupplungsfuß nicht.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gerade in der Stadt könnten viele Lieferwagen schon heute elektrisch fahren.


Machen sie aber nicht.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Post ist da Vorreiter,


Das Postauto hat aber ein Kleinunternehmen gebaut, nicht VW oder Daimler.

Das Problem werden die großen LKWs sein.
Das ist die Lobby super stark.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch viele Handwerker fahren nicht ernsthaft viele Kilometer am Tag, so dass auch hier ein Umstieg absolut Sinn macht (unser Bauhof hier hat z.B. schon vor Jahren umgestellt).


Ich kenne hier keinen einzigen Handwerker mit E-Auto auf dem Land.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Witziges Detail an dem Ding, der hat sogar Schukosteckdosen (ich glaube außen und innen) an denen man ganz normale Geräte betreiben kann (nett für einen Ausflug zum See...)


Dann mußt Du aber heimlaufen nach dem Grillen. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt im aktuellen Portfolio der Hersteller fehlen unter anderem noch richtige Kombis. Das wird sich aber ändern.


Wir sehen mal in ein paar Jahren, welchen SUV ich dann kaufe.


----------



## Eckism (13. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Übrigens, hatte ich schon weiter oben geschrieben, das wird auch wohl hier in Deutschland auf uns zukommen, gehe ich mal von aus, denn irgendwo müssen ja die Steuerausfälle wieder reinkommen.


Das steht ja auch gar nicht zur Debatte...natürlich wird der Preis beim Unterhalt von E-Autos über kurz oder lang auf aktuelles Verbrennerniveau steigen. Wären die jetzt schon so Teuer würde man ja überhaupt keinen Vorteil mehr haben, sondern die Nachteile noch teurer erkaufen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir dann immer noch kein E-Auto leisten kann?


Macht euch doch mal nicht selbst so viel Stress, es wird auch in 20 Jahren noch Verbrenner zu kaufen geben...ob man sich dann den Unterhalt noch leisten kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Eventuell besinnt sich die Regierung ja doch irgendwann auf E-Fuels...habe letztens von Preisen runter auf ca. 1€ gehört/gelesen.
Eventuell kommt auch alles ganz anders als geplant, heutzutage weiß man ja nie, was in 5 Jahren der neustes, geilste Shice ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das steht ja auch gar nicht zur Debatte...natürlich wird der Preis beim Unterhalt von E-Autos über kurz oder lang auf aktuelles Verbrennerniveau steigen.


Was kostet denn ein ID4 pro Kilometer mit Abnutzung?



Eckism schrieb:


> Macht euch doch mal nicht selbst so viel Stress, es wird auch in 20 Jahren noch Verbrenner zu kaufen geben...


Wirklich:
https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/verkehr/verbrenner-aus-immer-mehr-verbote-zukunft-elektroauto/  ,
https://www.autozeitung.de/zev-benziner-diesel-verbot-bis-2050-116894.html  ?



> *Die Grünen wollen von 2030 an keine Neuwagen mit Verbrennermotor mehr zulassen. *


https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/technologie/verbrenner-verbot-kritik-studie-101.html .

Hoffentlich kommt die Verbotspartei nicht an die Regierung ... .


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir dann immer noch kein E-Auto leisten kann?


Dann wirst du dir auch keinen Verbrenner leisten können. In der Anschaffung vielleicht, weil die Preise für Gebrauchte fallen werden, aber der Unterhalt wird dich dann killen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich noch gar nicht.
> Und wenn Du Pech hast, geht Dir der Akku des Gebrauchten nach dem einen Jahr Gebrauchtwagengarantie in die Knie.


Du kannst das sehen wie du magst, dass bleibt unbenommen. Fakt ist aber, dass die E-Autos die gerade in wachsender Menge als Neuwagen gekauft werden in einiger Zeit wieder als Gebrauchte auf den Markt kommen. Mein aktueller in ca 2 Jahren.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Machen sie aber nicht.


Wieso machen sie das nicht? Ich kenne mittlerweile einige, die umgestiegen sind. Viele fahren am Tag keine 50km und die Betriebskosten sind obendrein sehr niedrig. Warum sollten Handwerker nicht umsteigen? Die Nutzungsdauer vieler ist allerdings sehr lang, so dass es sicher noch ne Weile dauert, bis da die Mehrheit umgestiegen ist.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Postauto hat aber ein Kleinunternehmen gebaut, nicht VW oder Daimler.


Ja und? Ist egal wer das baut. 
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass sich die Herstellerlandschaft ändern wird. Wer weiß ob die aktuell etablierten Hersteller alle der Aufgabe gewachsen sein werden. Im Gegenzug ist der nötige Invest um ein Auto zu entwickeln bei E-Autos deutlich kleiner als bei konventionellen. D.h. da könnte sich noch der eine oder andere Anbieter neu etablieren. Tesla ist so ein Beispiel, auch wenn die erst noch zeigen müssen ob sie es schaffen irgendwann auch Geld zu verdienen mit ihren Autos. Wenn die Börsenblase platzt und Tesla zurück auf dem Boden der Tatsachen ist, wird da vermutlich über kurz oder lang einer einsteigen und das Ding kaufen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Problem werden die großen LKWs sein.
> Das ist die Lobby super stark.


Die Lobby dürfte da keine große Rolle spielen. Da wird sich E-Mobilität sicherlich nicht auf Batteriebasis etablieren - zumindest nicht absehbar. Mal sehen was da kommt, von Wasserstoff über E-Fuels, Methanol ist da fast alles drin. Wenn auch noch nicht wirklich in den nächsten Jahren.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier keinen einzigen Handwerker mit E-Auto auf dem Land.


Ich schon und jetzt?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du aber heimlaufen nach dem Grillen.


Eher nicht, zum einen grille ich nicht elektrisch und zum anderen kann der mit seinem Akku 24h die volle Leistung an der Steckdose abgeben bis er leer ist. Das mag kritisch sein für Leute, die in die Pampa fahren und da dann auf dem Elektrosmoker (gibts sowas?) Pulled Pork machen - wobei auch da vermutlich nicht volle Power benötigt werden würde.
Also mein PP ist normal nach spätestens 18h fertig, da würde es reichen. Längste Laufzeit des Grills am Stück waren 30h bei 110°C (mit 5kg Holzkohle) da wäre es ggf knapp, aber ich denke für 110° wird man nicht so viel Leistung brauchen, wenn der Grill was kann.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir sehen mal in ein paar Jahren, welchen SUV ich dann kaufe.


Ist generell spannend, aktuell ist jede neue Generation E-Autos klar besser als die Vorherige. Ich denke da werden noch spannende Autos erscheinen. Bei Verbrennern ist ja seit Jahren relativer Stillstand entwicklungsseitig, sprich von Generation zu Generation passiert nichts wesentliches mehr - und mehr wie eine Generation wird eh nicht mehr erscheinen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann wirst du dir auch keinen Verbrenner leisten können. In der Anschaffung vielleicht, weil die Preise für Gebrauchte fallen werden, aber der Unterhalt wird dich dann killen.


Danke Regierung.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieso machen sie das nicht? Ich kenne mittlerweile einige, die umgestiegen sind.


Ich kenne keinen einzigen in 20km Umkreis.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Viele fahren am Tag keine 50km und die Betriebskosten sind obendrein sehr niedrig. Warum sollten Handwerker nicht umsteigen?


Weil sie kein Geld für das neue Spielzeug haben.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja und? Ist egal wer das baut.


Mir nicht.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass sich die Herstellerlandschaft ändern wird. Wer weiß ob die aktuell etablierten Hersteller alle der Aufgabe gewachsen sein werden.


Andere Klitschen werde wohl kein Geld für eine Großserienproduktion aufbringen.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Lobby dürfte da keine große Rolle spielen.


Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht.
Wie war das mit der Rücknahmepflicht?

Zack war die weg.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Längste Laufzeit des Grills am Stück waren 30h bei 110°C (mit 5kg Holzkohle) da wäre es ggf knapp, aber ich denke für 110° wird man nicht so viel Leistung brauchen, wenn der Grill was kann.


Stinkende CO2-Verbrennung mit krebserzeugenden Grillgut?
Denkst Du wirklich, daß das dann noch erlaubt ist?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist generell spannend, aktuell ist jede neue Generation E-Autos klar besser als die Vorherige.


Ach was?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke da werden noch spannende Autos erscheinen.


Man hat ja 100 Jahre gepennt.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei Verbrennern ist ja seit Jahren relativer Stillstand entwicklungsseitig, sprich von Generation zu Generation passiert nichts wesentliches mehr -


Ähem, mein Auto von 2012 hat wesentlich mehr Technik drin, als das vorhergehende, 10 Jahre jüngere



Zappaesk schrieb:


> und mehr wie eine Generation wird eh nicht mehr erscheinen.


Das werden wir sehen.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was kostet denn ein ID4 pro Kilometer mit Abnutzung?Keine Ahnung!?


Ist mir völlig Wurscht...ich hab keins.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wirklich:
> https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/verkehr/verbrenner-aus-immer-mehr-verbote-zukunft-elektroauto/  ,
> https://www.autozeitung.de/zev-benziner-diesel-verbot-bis-2050-116894.html  ?


Da gehts um Neuwagen...


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/technologie/verbrenner-verbot-kritik-studie-101.html .
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt die Verbotspartei nicht an die Regierung ... .


Was die Grünen wollen ist eigentlich egal, da kümmern sich die anderen Parteien schon drum.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2021)

Du meinst eher die "regierungstreuen" Medien. 
Sieht man doch gerade wieder schön. 
Es wird alles für einen Wahlsieg der CDU vorbereitet.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich noch gar nicht.
> Und wenn Du Pech hast, geht Dir der Akku des Gebrauchten nach dem einen Jahr Gebrauchtwagengarantie in die Knie.


Zur Info, Gebrauchtwagengarantie gilt nicht für Verschleiß und Akku ist Verschleiß. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Danke Regierung.


Ja, ich finde es auch gut, dass man so in den Markt eingreift, dass die Ziele zur Klimaneutralität auch erreicht werden.
Wenn du den heutigen Vorschlag der EU Kommission (nicht direkt eine Ansammlung von bösen Grünen) siehst, dann wird da noch das eine oder andere mehr kommen.
Wichtig ist, wie es ja z.B. auch bei den Grünen im Wahlprogramm steht, dass ein sozialer Ausgleich stattfinden muss. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen einzigen in 20km Umkreis.


Mag sein, aber was sagt das aus? Kennst du alle da? Ist das repräsentativ?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil sie kein Geld für das neue Spielzeug haben.


Spielzeug kaufen die nicht, sondern dann, wenn ein neues Auto erforderlich eines, dass eben gut zur Anforderung passt. D.h. ob die einen Verbrenner oder ein E-Auto kaufen hat nichts mit Spielzeug zu tun, sondern mit Betriebswirtschaft. Zudem eventuell mit der Überlegung, ob sie mit einem Verbrenner in x Jahren noch ihre Kunden in der Innenstadt anfahren dürfen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht.


Das die Energiewende scheitert, weil LKW Lobbyisten dagegen intervenieren glaube ich tatsächlich nicht.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stinkende CO2-Verbrennung mit krebserzeugenden Grillgut?
> Denkst Du wirklich, daß das dann noch erlaubt ist?


Krebseregend ist es nur, wenn man es nicht kann. Bei mir verbrennt nichts auf dem Grill.
Und Kohle zu verbrennen ist im klimaneutral, da nachwachsend.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, mein Auto von 2012 hat wesentlich mehr Technik drin, als das vorhergehende, 10 Jahre jüngere


Klar, aber was hat sich am Antrieb getan? Das ist ja das entscheidende, da taten sich nur Minischritte und jetzt nachdem am Verbrenner nur noch auf Sparflamme entwickelt wird (wenn überhaupt) wird sich da gar nichts mehr tun.



Eckism schrieb:


> Was die Grünen wollen ist eigentlich egal, da kümmern sich die anderen Parteien schon drum.


Wenn man auf das schaut was die EU Kommission heute präsentiert, zeigt sich, dass grüne Positionen da durchaus schon Eingang gefunden haben - weitgehend ohne Beteiligung derselben. Was ja auch logisch und notwendig ist, wenn man die selbstgesteckten Klimaziele erreichen will.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du kannst das sehen wie du magst, dass bleibt unbenommen. Fakt ist aber, dass die E-Autos die gerade in wachsender Menge als Neuwagen gekauft werden in einiger Zeit wieder als Gebrauchte auf den Markt kommen. Mein aktueller in ca 2 Jahren.


Und ohne Garantie, würdest du denn jetzt, siehe Preisstabilität, einen gebrauchten Akku "ohne Garantie" kaufen und dafür viel Geld ausgeben? Das wäre m. M. n. finanziell fahrlässig.

mfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es auch gut, dass man so in den Markt eingreift, dass die Ziele zur Klimaneutralität auch erreicht werden.
> Wenn du den heutigen Vorschlag der EU Kommission (nicht direkt eine Ansammlung von bösen Grünen) siehst, dann wird da noch das eine oder andere mehr kommen.
> Wichtig ist, wie es ja z.B. auch bei den Grünen im Wahlprogramm steht, dass ein sozialer Ausgleich stattfinden muss.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du kein Geld hast als Handwerker für ein 50.000 EUR Lieferwagen, dann kaufst Du ihn nicht, sagt die Betriebswirtschaft


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das die Energiewende scheitert, weil LKW Lobbyisten dagegen intervenieren glaube ich tatsächlich nicht.


Ähem, verfolgst Du die aktuelle Politik?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und Kohle zu verbrennen ist im klimaneutral, da nachwachsend.


Kohle ist klimaneutral?
Weshalb machen wir dann die Kohlekraftwerke zu?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar, aber was hat sich am Antrieb getan?


Der Wirkungrad ist gestiegen,  ... .

Gut hat keinen Zweck.

Argumente werden einfach solange zerredet, bis man Recht hat. 

Tschüß.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst eher die "regierungstreuen" Medien.
> Sieht man doch gerade wieder schön.
> Es wird alles für einen Wahlsieg der CDU vorbereitet.


Die Grünen sind selber schuld, ich verstehe diese Märtyrer-Rhetorik nicht. Die Medien sind doch frei oder doch nicht, hat die AFD also doch recht?

MfG


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es auch gut, dass man so in den Markt eingreift, dass die Ziele zur Klimaneutralität auch erreicht werden.


Bei LKWs findest du es gut, wenn der Markt sich entwickelt und die sinnvollere Umwelttechnologie sich durchsetzt aber bei E-Autos findest du dasa Technologie-Diktat der Politik in Ordnung, ist das nicht widersprüchlig?

Ich habe nichts gegen grüne technologieen, dass muss so kommen, bedenklich finde ich aber, dass die jetzige forciert wird und nicht ausreichend evaluiert wurde, ob andere Techniken nicht besser geeignet wären um die Ziele zu erreichen.

MfG


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kohle ist klimaneutral?
> Weshalb machen wir dann die Kohlekraftwerke zu


Holzkohle != Steinkohle und Braunkohle nur so btw.
Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht ob Holzkohle Klimaneutral ist aber besser als Steinkohle und Braunkohle ist sie allemal.

Aber Fleisch Grillen sollte man so oder so weniger machen Klimatechnisch ist Fleisch nämlich ziemlich bescheiden. 
Auch wenn so nen Saftiges Rindersteak halt einfach lecker schmeckt.

Zum Thema Wirkungsrad da hat sich in den Letzten 20 Jahren schon was getan er ist aber leider immer noch verdammt gering bei verbrennen und Meilen weit weg von dem eines E-Antriebs. Selbst mit Lade Verlusten sind E-Autos was das angeht effizienter. 

Wenn ich mich rechtentsinne hat ein Verbrenner (Diesel/ Benzin) einen Wirkungsgrad von unter 50% . Tesla E Motoren sind da hingegen bei knapp 98%.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

Also so einen Quark kann man hier nicht stehen lassen.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Holzkohle != Steinkohle und Braunkohle nur so btw.


Du schriebst KOHLE.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wirkungsrad da hat sich in den Letzten 20 Jahren schon was getan er ist aber leider immer noch verdammt gering bei verbrennen und Meilen weit weg von dem eines E-Antriebs. Selbst mit Lade Verlusten sind E-Autos was das angeht effizienter.


Sag mal, hälst Du mich für total unwissend?
Ich bin Elektronik-Ingenieur, nur mal so nebenbei.

Und den Titel gab es nicht geschenkt, wie bei so manchen.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also so einen Quark kann man hier nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Du schriebst KOHLE.
> 
> ...


Ersten ich schrieb nirgend wo Kohle. Das tat @Zappaesk und auch er erst beim zweiten mal zum Thema Grillen davor hat er von Holzkohle geredet die du dann mit Kohle abgekürzt hast.

Ich halte dich für Garnichts da ich dich nicht kenne. Ich habe lediglich gesagt das der Wirkungsgrad von jetzigen Diesel und Benzin Motoren nicht gut ist und der von E-Motoren viel besser ist.

"Und den Titel gab es nicht geschenkt, wie bei so manchen."
was du mir oder anderen damit unterstellen möchtest weiß ich nicht , klingt aber im Moment sehr nach "Ihr wisst doch so oder so alle nichts".

Welchen Quark denn btw: Die aussagen sind so halt richtig. Nur weil du mir plötzlich Sachen unterstellst die nicht Stimmen ist das halt trotzdem kein Quark.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und ohne Garantie, würdest du denn jetzt, siehe Preisstabilität, einen gebrauchten Akku "ohne Garantie" kaufen und dafür viel Geld ausgeben? Das wäre m. M. n. finanziell fahrlässig.


Ich weiß nicht warum der keine Garantie haben sollte?! Also der Akku meines Autos hat 8 Jahre.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn Du kein Geld hast als Handwerker für ein 50.000 EUR Lieferwagen, dann kaufst Du ihn nicht, sagt die Betriebswirtschaft


Ja klar, nur was hat das mit E-Mobilität zu tun? Der kauft auch keinen Verbrenner für das Geld, wenn er es sich nicht leisten kann. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kohle ist klimaneutral?
> Weshalb machen wir dann die Kohlekraftwerke zu?


Ich hoffe mal zu deinen Gunsten du stellst dich hier nur doof, weil du meinst das sei lustig...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Wirkungrad ist gestiegen,  ... .


Jo, aber eher sehr homöopathisch. Ich arbeite ja in der Antriebstechnik Branche, da werden CO2 Einsparungen zum Teil im Zehntelsgrammbereich diskutiert. Einen echten Mehrwert für den Kunden im Realverbrauch hat das nicht.

Auch wenn ich mir mal meine letzten 6 Diesel vor meinem jetzigen Auto ansehe, die ich alle in einer vergleichbaren Fahrzeugklasse und mit dem gleichen Fahrprofil betrieben habe sehe ich da keinen wirklichen Fortschritt. Bis auf einen Audi, der ca 10% mehr verbraucht hat als alle anderen, waren die Verbräuche sehr ähnlich.



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei LKWs findest du es gut, wenn der Markt sich entwickelt und die sinnvollere Umwelttechnologie sich durchsetzt aber bei E-Autos findest du dasa Technologie-Diktat der Politik in Ordnung, ist das nicht widersprüchlig?


Nein, da hast du mich missverstanden. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass es bei LKWs aktuell schlicht keine marktreife Technologie gibt die eingesetzt werden könnte. Akkus funktionieren nicht so ohne weiteres (selbiges gilt auch bei Zügen, Schiffen und Flugzeugen). Das heißt ja nicht, dass die Ausstoßen können was sie wollen. Auch hier gelten ja sukzessive immer schärfere Vorgaben.

Abgesehen davon sehe ich bei PKWs kein Technologiediktat, ich sehe aktuell allerdings auch keine marktreife Technologie die mit den Akkus konkurrieren könnte. Was wäre dein Vorschlag?
Power to Liquid ist sauteuer und auch weit davon entfernt in nächster Zeit im großen Stil auf den Markt zu kommen. Dazu ist der Gesamtwirkungsgrad auch nicht direkt das Gelbe vom Ei. Sowas könnte für einzelne Branchen bzw Bereiche (z.B. LKWs) interessant werden.
Wasserstoff ist teuer und es gibt (noch) keine Anlagen um das im dann benötigten Maßstab zu erzeugen. Gleichwohl wird man es in einigen Bereichen brauchen, nur eben nicht im Individualverkehr, dafür ist es zu teuer und die Tankerei ist auch sehr aufwändig (wer schonmal so getankt hat, der weiß, dass hier zwischendurch nachverdichtet werden muss und die ganze Anlage zwischendurch wieder abgetaut... mehr wir 4-5 Autos pro Stunde gehen da glaube ich auch nicht durch). Dazu gibt es noch keine wirkliche Infrastruktur dafür. 
Wasserstoff macht auch wenn, dann im Auto nur in Verbindung mit einer Brennstoffzelle Sinn, also in E-Autos. Auch ist der Wirkungsgrad im Vergleich zum Akku Mist (Faktor 3 wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe) und damit wären die Betriebskosten auch erheblich teurer als beim Akkufahrzeug. Die Brennstoffzelle hat fürs Auto auch nach 40 Jahren Forschung noch keine wirkliche Marktreife. Ein paar Leuchtturmprojekte und das wars. Das sie noch aufholt zum Akku ist angesichts der um Faktor 50 höheren Forschungsgelder für Akkus nicht mehr zu erwarten. Ggf macht es Sinn bei LKWs, Zügen usw.
Wasserstoff im Verbrenner, wie es BMW mal in einem 7er in den 90ern vorgestellt hatte ist noch viel sinnloser. Der Wirkungsgrad ist um den Faktor 6 oder so schlechter (Werte aus dem Kopf) als beim  akkubetriebenen E-Auto, sprich die Betriebskosten sind nochmals höher als mit der Brennstoffzelle, dazu muss man eben mit einem Verbrenner und allen seinen Nachteilen fahren. Ich denke sowas wird es im großen Stil gar nie geben. 
Biokraftstoffe haben für die Masse auch keine Zukunft, nicht zuletzt, weil soviel Biomasse gar nicht angebaut werden kann. Wer sich erinnert, weiß noch was es für Probleme gab als E10 eingeführt wurde und da ist nur 10% drin.
...


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin Elektronik-Ingenieur, nur mal so nebenbei.
> 
> Und den Titel gab es nicht geschenkt, wie bei so manchen.


Ähm... das geht jetzt nicht explizit gegen dich (!!!) sondern eher gegen ingenieure allgemein... ich hab da einen anderen eindruck (da brauch ich nur mein auto anschauen) und bin da wohl auch nicht der einzige. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehe ich bei PKWs kein Technologiediktat, ich sehe aktuell allerdings auch keine marktreife Technologie die mit den Akkus konkurrieren könnte. Was wäre dein Vorschlag?


Kennt alle welt nur wasserstoff?*** schickt methanol durch die brennstoffzelle und hat damit auch einen ministeriums-smart ausgerüstet. (der funktioniert auch problemlos) Ein interesse scheint aber nicht zu bestehen. Alternativ gibt es seit ewigkeiten auch noch die Flusszelle die anscheinend auch serienreif sein könnte. Hier scheint sich das interresse aber auch in grenzen zu halten.
Die batterie hat sich doch letztlich nur durch gesetzt, weil tesla mal damit angefangen hat. Hätten sie stattdessen einen halbwegs brauchbaren tret-antrieb verbaut, würdest du wohl jetzt darauf schwören.  

Edit:


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum der keine Garantie haben sollte?! Also der Akku meines Autos hat 8 Jahre.


Und was will man damit? Nach 8 jahren bekommst du eh keinen akku vom hersteller mehr ersetzt (da mußt du schon nach 3 jahren glück plus anwalt haben) und dazu werden auto`s auch hierzulande locker 15 jahre alt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm... das geht jetzt nicht explizit gegen dich (!!!) sondern eher gegen ingenieure allgemein... ich hab da einen anderen eindruck (da brauch ich nur mein auto anschauen) und bin da wohl auch nicht der einzige.


Für das Schei.. Material kann der Konstrukteur nun mal nichts.
Wenn die "Verbilliger" über eine Konstruktion herfallen, kannst Du machen, was Du willst.

Du schreibst antistatischen Kunststoff in die Teileliste, und prima statisch aufladbarer wird verwandt. 
Weil er 3ct/kg weniger kostet.

Ich hab in meine Kiste nach 8 Jahren noch mal die Hälfte reingesteckt, weil die Qualität derartig gesunken ist, daß alles nach 7 Jahren schon derartig abgerockt ist ... .

Die Teile vom Golf 4 meiner Tochter sahen nach 10 Jahren aus, wie vom Marder zerfressen, weil der Idiot Lopez "sparen ist geil" ausgerufen hat.

Sogar die nachgebauten Ersatzteile sind qualitativ besser, als Neuteile.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kennt alle welt nur wasserstoff?*** schickt methanol durch die brennstoffzelle und hat damit auch einen ministeriums-smart ausgerüstet. (der funktioniert auch problemlos) Ein interesse scheint aber nicht zu bestehen.


Ja, alles, was nicht in den Minstream der Hersteller paßt, wird rigoros vernichtet, egal, wie gut es ist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Und was will man damit? Nach 8 jahren bekommst du eh keinen akku vom hersteller mehr ersetzt (da mußt du schon nach 3 jahren glück plus anwalt haben) und dazu werden auto`s auch hierzulande locker 15 jahre alt.


Kauf mal ein gebrauchtes E-Fahrzeug nach 9 Jahren.
Was passiert, wenn der Akku sagt: keine Lust mehr?
Zahlt dann der Gebrauchtwagenhändler den Ersatzakku?

Und was passiert nach dem Jahr Gebrauchtwagengarantie?
Dann holt man schnell mal 10.000 EUR vom Konto?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm... das geht jetzt nicht explizit gegen dich (!!!) sondern eher gegen ingenieure allgemein... ich hab da einen anderen eindruck (da brauch ich nur mein auto anschauen) und bin da wohl auch nicht der einzige.
> 
> Kennt alle welt nur wasserstoff?*** schickt methanol durch die brennstoffzelle und hat damit auch einen ministeriums-smart ausgerüstet. (der funktioniert auch problemlos) Ein interesse scheint aber nicht zu bestehen. Alternativ gibt es seit ewigkeiten auch noch die Flusszelle die anscheinend auch serienreif sein könnte. Hier scheint sich das interresse aber auch in grenzen zu halten.



Ja klar hält sich das Interesse in Grenzen. Ist ja schön, wenn man Ethanol durch ne Brennstoffzellen jagt. Funktioniert als Einzelstück oder Kleinserie ganz gut und ist trivial genug,  dass eine Klitsche wie Gumpert das machen kann. 
Bloß wie ist der Wirkungsgrad (schlechter!)? Wo kommt das Ethanol her, wie sie die Gesamtökobilanz aus? Was kostet die Brennstoffzellen dafür? Ein Konzept ist leicht,  die Umsetzung bringt die Tücken. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die batterie hat sich doch letztlich nur durch gesetzt, weil tesla mal damit angefangen hat. Hätten sie stattdessen einen halbwegs brauchbaren tret-antrieb verbaut, würdest du wohl jetzt darauf schwören.



Ich bin kein Freund von Tesla, die Fahrzeuge sind Mist, der Antriebsstrang sehr gut, allerdings sind die technischen Lösungen nicht zuende erprobt. Da wird sehr viel erst im Feld dauererprobt - zumindest kommt es einem so vor. 

BTW Tesla war nicht der erste,  der sowas auf den Markt gebracht hat. Die haben es nur am konsequentesten getan. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> was will man damit? Nach 8 jahren bekommst du eh keinen akku vom hersteller mehr ersetzt (da mußt du schon nach 3 jahren glück plus anwalt haben) und dazu werden auto`s auch hierzulande locker 15 jahre alt.


Ob man nen neuen Akku bekommt oder sonst wie entschädigt wird weiß ich nicht, aber ne Garantie ist erst mal ne Garantie. Sprich,  wenn da etwas passiert muss sich der Hersteller was einfallen lassen. 

Ich selbst werde das nicht herausfinden, da ich meine Autos immer nur 3 Jahre fahre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Für das Schei.. Material kann der Konstrukteur nun mal nichts.
> Wenn die "Verbilliger" über eine Konstruktion herfallen, kannst Du machen, was Du willst.


Das sehe ich nichtmal als problem. Was mich stört ist eher
-minimum-motorisierung-> beim caddy z.b. 55kw auf um die 1,6t (!) 
-dämliche motorisierung -> meinen caddy gab es z.b. handgeschalten+allrad nur mit 122 ps. (gurke!) Für 150 hätte es der automat sein müssen, der den verbrauch nur wieder sinnlos hoch treibt. Mal davon ab das ich auch eine noch stärkere motorisierung genommen hätte, der 150 ps hätte es im handschalter schon sein dürfen zumal ich den eindruck habe, das der am besten optimiert ist. (im front-getriebenen leih-touran hab ich über 1L weniger auf 100km benötigt wie mit meinem und das bei besserem durchzug und flotterer fahrt!)
-fehlende quer-sperren -> würde im winter garantiert die hälfte der stau`s verhindern 
-caddy-spezifisch kein reserve-rad und weg klappbare AHK bei allrad -> angeblich ist da kein platz, aber wenn man gerade beim langen mal drunter schaut stellt man fest, das da locker ein 4-köpfige familie +zelt +grill +grillgut für eine woche +2 kästen bier platz hat und da wird es noch nicht eng! Und dann hat es da keinen platz für ein lumpiges reserve-rad??? 
-Bordcomputer -> man sollte meinen das der bei commonrail-einspritzung alle daten ganz genau bekommt, aber da geht wohl in den leitungen doch etwas verloren. Meiner liegt im sommer konstant 0,6 und im winter 0,8-1,0 L/100km zu tief. Da ging ja der im passat mit seiner PD-einspritzung genauer und der konnte nur schätzen. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja klar hält sich das Interesse in Grenzen. Ist ja schön, wenn man Ethanol durch ne Brennstoffzellen jagt. Funktioniert als Einzelstück oder Kleinserie ganz gut und ist trivial genug,  dass eine Klitsche wie Gumpert das machen kann.


Neidisch? Gumpert macht wenigstens, wärend sich fast alle anderen nur ins gemachte nest setzen! Welcher ingenieur ist da wohl jetzt besser...


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bloß wie ist der Wirkungsgrad (schlechter!)?


Wie groß ist der von der sonne über solar-zelle und leitungen in die batterie? Oder vom wind... vom wasser... von der kohle... vom atom...


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wo kommt das Ethanol her, wie sie die Gesamtökobilanz aus?


Ich schätze mal aus nahrungs-, holz- oder sonstigen resten, die sich irgendwie zu alki vergähren lassen.   


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was kostet die Brennstoffzellen dafür?


So viel wie die für wasserstoff. Aber es gilt wie immer, die kosten sinken mit der produzierten menge.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Tesla, die Fahrzeuge sind Mist, der Antriebsstrang sehr gut,


Gerade der ist müll.Den einzig vernünftigen antriebsstrang derzeit hat mercedes mit seinem kommenden EQS. Das ist der einzige, den ich als effizient bezeichnen würde und das ist letztlich ausschlag gebend.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> allerdings sind die technischen Lösungen nicht zuende erprobt. Da wird sehr viel erst im Feld dauererprobt - zumindest kommt es einem so vor.


Das sehe ich auch so. Allerdings wird das bei deutschen herstellern wohl auch kommen, wenn die erstmal "dauer on" sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nichtmal als problem. Was mich stört ist eher
> -minimum-motorisierung-> beim caddy z.b. 55kw auf um die 1,6t (!)


Genau meine Meinung.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> . (im front-getriebenen leih-touran hab ich über 1L weniger auf 100km benötigt wie mit meinem und das bei besserem durchzug und flotterer fahrt!)


Mein 1.4er Tiguan säuft, wie ein Loch im Gebirge.
Der 2.0er ist stärker und sparsamer.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> -fehlende quer-sperren -> würde im winter garantiert die hälfte der stau`s verhindern


So ist es.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> -caddy-spezifisch kein reserve-rad und weg klappbare AHK bei allrad -> angeblich ist da kein platz, aber wenn man gerade beim langen mal drunter schaut stellt man fest, das da locker ein 4-köpfige familie +zelt +grill +grillgut für eine woche +2 kästen bier platz hat und da wird es noch nicht eng! Und dann hat es da keinen platz für ein lumpiges reserve-rad???


Hab ich auch nicht begriffen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> -Bordcomputer -> man sollte meinen das der bei commonrail-einspritzung alle daten ganz genau bekommt, aber da geht wohl in den leitungen doch etwas verloren. Meiner liegt im sommer konstant 0,6 und im winter 0,8-1,0 L/100km zu tief. Da ging ja der im passat mit seiner PD-einspritzung genauer und der konnte nur schätzen.


So schlecht war mein Passat 1.8t nicht.

Aber das sind alles Entscheidungen der Sparwahnsinnigen:
Wir brauchen keine 2l -Maschine; die 1.4er ist genau so gut und billger.
Daß der bessere Durchzug aber ein spritsparendes Fahren ermöglicht, wenn man nicht wie ein Verrückter rast, das sieht man nicht.

Genau so mit dem Reserverad.
Das hätte lässig noch in die Kiste gepaßt und wäre ein Standardteil.
Nein, man mußte ein Extra-Notlauf-Schnickschack reinlegen, weil das ja so günstig ist.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Neidisch? Gumpert macht wenigstens, wärend sich fast alle anderen nur ins gemachte nest setzen! Welcher ingenieur ist da wohl jetzt besser...


Die Entwickler können es doch.
Es ist auch schon alles erfunden.

Man verbietet es ihnen aus "Kostengründen" und Konzernrichtlinien (MQB oder so).


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Neidisch? Gumpert macht wenigstens, wärend sich fast alle anderen nur ins gemachte nest setzen! Welcher ingenieur ist da wohl jetzt besser...


Neidisch? Nein worauf?
Das hat auch nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun. Ich habe selbst jahrelang in der Vorausentwicklung gearbeitet und mehrere Konzepte entwickelt, die zwar auf dem Papier gut aussahen und auch im Prototyp gut performt haben, aber in Serie nicht zu vernünftigen Bedingungen umsetzbar waren. So ist das eben.

Jede Woche wird ne andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, sei es neue Durchbrüche beim Akku, neue alternative Speichertechnologien... Mal sehen was es davon in Serie schafft. Vermutlich nur sehr wenig.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der von der sonne über solar-zelle und leitungen in die batterie? Oder vom wind... vom wasser... von der kohle... vom atom...


Der Wirkungsgrad der Erzeugung hat mit dem des Verbrauchs erst mal wenig zu tun. Das sind unabhängige Themen.
Aber wenn es eben eine bestimmte Strommenge gibt, dann muss man schon schauen, wie effizient man die nutzt. Das ist ja auch nicht zuletzt eine Frage der Unterhaltskosten.

Es wird ja oft bemängelt, dass die Unterhaltskosten von E-Autos zu hoch seien, weil der Strom so teuer ist (nicht von dir soweit ich mich erinnere), bei einer Brennstoffzelle ist der Wirkungsgrad aber eben nochmal deutlich schlechter, so dass die Betriebskosten entsprechend ansteigen (bei einer wasserstoffbetriebenen wird 3x soviel Strom verbraucht, wie wenn man den gleich in den Akku laden würde + man hat das noch die Aufwände beim Transport und beim Lagern).

Wie das mit Ethanol ist weiß ich nicht auswändig, aber ich bin sicher ich habe hier ein paar Untersuchungen (die schon Jahre alt sind, weil natürlich sich schon vor Gumpert Leute damit auseinandergesetzt haben). Aber der Wirkungsgrad der Brennstoffzelle bleibt eben Mist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal aus nahrungs-, holz- oder sonstigen resten, die sich irgendwie zu alki vergähren lassen.


Ja und damit lassen sich zig Millionen Tonnen erzeugen? Da bin ich doch sehr skeptisch.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gerade der ist müll.Den einzig vernünftigen antriebsstrang derzeit hat mercedes mit seinem kommenden EQS. Das ist der einzige, den ich als effizient bezeichnen würde und das ist letztlich ausschlag gebend.


Effizient sind alle Antriebsstränge von E-Autos, das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Motoren halt allesamt sehr gute Wirkungsgrade haben. Das drumherum ist noch sehr unterschiedlich. Da hat Tesla als einer der ersten (BMW beim i3 im übrigen auch) drauf optimiert und eben nicht nur Standardkomponenten verbaut. Zudem hat Tesla ziemlich konsequent den cw Wert gedrückt und damit in Verbindung mit sehr großen Akkus (was ökologisch eher kontraproduktiv ist) eben die hohen Reichweiten erzielt. Dazu ist deren Allrad konzeptionell besser weil effizienter als bei vielen Mitbewerbern ist.
Müll ist der Antriebsstrang deswegen noch lange nicht, sondern bislang eben der Maßstab.

Der EQS baut auch auf die Aerodynamik, was auf der Autobahn massiv hilft, einen riesigen Akku (ökologisch Mist) und eben auch auf effiziente Motoren. Wie die ihren Allrad gelöst haben weiß ich nicht, ich habe mir das noch nicht im Detail angesehen. Aber da wurde eben ähnlich wie bei Tesla vieles konsequent zu Ende gedacht (und sicherlich auch bei Tesla abgeschaut).

Interessant wird es vor allem dann, wenn solche effizienten Fahrzeuge in einem Preisbereich auf den Markt kommen, der auch in Massen verkauft werden kann -Bislang ist da Tesla führend. Eine E-S Klasse ist ja doch ziemlich Nische. Ich habe da gewisse Hoffnungen auf den Ioniq 6, aber warten wirs ab!

Wichtig wäre noch, dass das Thema Ladeverluste noch konsequenter angegangen wird. Da gibt es aktuell eklatante Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern bzw Modellen. Da lässt sich vermutlich noch am Meisten optimieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber das sind alles Entscheidungen der Sparwahnsinnigen:
> Wir brauchen keine 2l -Maschine; die 1.4er ist genau so gut und billger.


Da gibt es aber wenigstens einen unterschied. Bei den diesel`n im caddy ist der 55kw auch eine 2.0L maschiene und, so wie ich das sehe, auch der selbe block wie beim 110kw. (macht es halt billiger wenn man nur einen block für 4 motoren braucht) Entsprechend würde ich da den "sparfüchsen" sogar schädliches verhalten gegenüber die firma vorwerfen, da bei den kleinen motorisierungen die blöcke billiger verkauft werden als möglich. (75 und 110kw als abstufungen hätten gereicht)


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Neidisch? Nein worauf?
> Das hat auch nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun. Ich habe selbst jahrelang in der Vorausentwicklung gearbeitet und mehrere Konzepte entwickelt, die zwar auf dem Papier gut aussahen und auch im Prototyp gut performt haben, aber in Serie nicht zu vernünftigen Bedingungen umsetzbar waren. So ist das eben.


Da beschleicht mich eher das gefühl, das nur nicht, wie immer, konsequent zuende entwickelt wurde. (das die entwicklung generell sinn gemacht hätte setze ich mal vorraus) Wo wären wir da jetzt, wenn das alles so gemacht hätten? Wenn goodyear, otto, diesel, watt, tesla oder irgend so ein schmied in grauer vorzeit, bei der entwicklung der bronze, einfach nach der hälfte aufgegeben hätten mit den worten "geht nicht"?
Gumpert hat wenigsten durch gezogen und brennstoffzellen in großserie zu produzieren scheint ja auch kein hexenwerk zu sein. Die werden doch schon in mittlerem ausmaß verbaut.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad der Erzeugung hat mit dem des Verbrauchs erst mal wenig zu tun.


Das sehe ich anders. Der wirkungsgrad geht immer über alles, also von der quelle bis zum vebrauch/energiewandlung und da wäre eine methanol-herstellung mittels bakterien kaum zu schlagen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber wenn es eben eine bestimmte Strommenge gibt, dann muss man schon schauen, wie effizient man die nutzt. Das ist ja auch nicht zuletzt eine Frage der Unterhaltskosten.


Selbst wenn man methanol oder wasserstoff mittels elektrizität herstellt bezahlt man da eher 7-8 cent pro kwh und keine 31. Von daher gleicht sich das kosten-mäßig aus.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es wird ja oft bemängelt, dass die Unterhaltskosten von E-Autos zu hoch seien, weil der Strom so teuer ist (nicht von dir soweit ich mich erinnere),


Das mache ich nicht, weil in die unterhaltskosten nicht nur der strom zählt. Würde ich aber ein e-auto fahren, hätte ich auch eine große solar-anlage dazu, da der strom aus dem netz viel zu teuer ist und auch nicht mehr billiger wird. Rein auf die tank-kosten nimmt sich ein e-auto nicht viel mit einem sparsamen diesel und wenn der teurer wird, ist man mit autogas mit sicherheit günstiger dran.   


Zappaesk schrieb:


> bei einer Brennstoffzelle ist der Wirkungsgrad aber eben nochmal deutlich schlechter, so dass die Betriebskosten entsprechend ansteigen (bei einer wasserstoffbetriebenen wird 3x soviel Strom verbraucht, wie wenn man den gleich in den Akku laden würde + man hat das noch die Aufwände beim Transport und beim Lagern).


Der mehr-verbrauch an strom ist aber irrelevant, da man keine 31 cent pro kwh bei der herstellung bezahlt und das stromnetz wird auch nicht belastet da der wasserstoff quasi direkt neben der stromquelle produziert wird. (die strommenge ist egal, weil es in unserer wirtschaft nur nach kosten geht) Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe eh nicht warum sich alle am wasserstoff auf hängen wo man doch auch methanol durch die brennstoffzelle jagen kann.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja und damit lassen sich zig Millionen Tonnen erzeugen? Da bin ich doch sehr skeptisch.


Mann muß ja nicht die ganze welt mit methanol in bewegung halten. Für PKW kurzstrecke tun es akku`s, für langstrecke würde ich eine kleine brennstoffzelle als reichweitenverlängerer mit rein packen und für großgeräte wie LKW gibt es halt den reinen brennstoffzellen-antrieb.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Effizient sind alle Antriebsstränge von E-Autos, das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Motoren halt allesamt sehr gute Wirkungsgrade haben. Das drumherum ist noch sehr unterschiedlich.


Dafür hat mercedes aber recht viel heraus geholt. (4-6 kw auf 100km weniger!) Und ich glaube auch nicht, das das nur an der aerodynamik liegt. Viel mehr glaube ich eher daran das mal jemand gemerkt hat, das so ein e-motor seine effizienz nicht von 0 bis max. sondern eher im mittleren drehzahlbereich hat.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dazu ist deren Allrad konzeptionell besser weil effizienter als bei vielen Mitbewerbern ist.


Also effizienz definiert sich bei mir immer noch über den verbrauch, also kwh auf 100km, und da sieht es bei tesla bestenfalls nur durchschnittlich aus. Und klar, man kann langsamer fahren, aber es kann auch nicht das ziel sein z.b. 600km mit durchgängig 50 km/h ab zu spulen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber da wurde eben ähnlich wie bei Tesla vieles konsequent zu Ende gedacht (und sicherlich auch bei Tesla abgeschaut).


Abschauen hat mercedes bei tesla eher nicht nötig. Dank dem früheren joint venture ist so ein tesla doch ein halber benz.  (die verarbeitungsqualität hat tesla freilich nicht übernommen)


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Interessant wird es vor allem dann, wenn solche effizienten Fahrzeuge in einem Preisbereich auf den Markt kommen, der auch in Massen verkauft werden kann -Bislang ist da Tesla führend. Eine E-S Klasse ist ja doch ziemlich Nische. Ich habe da gewisse Hoffnungen auf den Ioniq 6, aber warten wirs ab!


Auch das wird von der S-klasse irgendwann in den mainstream kommen. War bis jetzt noch immer so.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mann muß ja nicht die ganze welt mit methanol in bewegung halten. Für PKW kurzstrecke tun es akku`s, für langstrecke würde ich eine kleine brennstoffzelle als reichweitenverlängerer mit rein packen und für großgeräte wie LKW gibt es halt den reinen brennstoffzellen-antrieb.


Sehr vernünftig! Das Problem ist halt, dass nur die eine Technik forciert und gefördert wird, heißt, die Entwicklung ist nicht mehr frei und bedarfsorientiert, sondern politisch forciert und geplant, mit der potenziellen Möglichkeit des Scheiterns, wenn sich Batterietechnik nicht kurzfristig an den tatsächlichen Bedarf orientieren kann, aufgrund technischer Hürden.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2021)

Hier eine interessante Zusammenfassung bezüglich der Elektromobilität aus dem aktuellen finanztip Newsletter. Dem kann ich weitesgehend zustimmen und es entspricht auch so ziemlich dem, was ich hier auch schon seitenweise geschrieben habe. 

‐--------------

*Was für ein E-Auto spricht*

Das meistverkaufte Modell im Jahr 2020, der Renault Zoe, kostet mindestens 30.000 Euro – doppelt so viel wie ein vergleichbarer Verbrenner. Beim Kauf eines E-Autos bekommst Du aber eine staatliche Prämie von bis zu 9.000 Euro. Das macht die Anschaffung deutlich günstiger. Das Programm soll in Kürze bis 2025 verlängert werden.

Auf lange Sicht fährst Du mit einem E-Auto im Vergleich zu einem Verbrenner dank geringerer Wartungs- und Stromkosten sowie der Befreiung von der Kfz-Steuer in der Gewinnzone. Produzierst Du Deinen Strom selbst, geht das besonders schnell. Doch auch ohne Solaranlage kannst Du sparen: mit dem richtigen Auto-Stromtarif. Auch das Thema möglicher Fahrverbote umgehst Du mit einem E-Auto.



*Was gegen ein E-Auto spricht*

Je nachdem, wie Du fährst, sind 250 Kilometer Reichweite realistisch. Ob Dir das genügt, hängt auch davon ab, ob Du oft längere Strecken fahren musst. Mit der Zeit verlieren die Batterien aber an Kapazität. Hersteller übernehmen Garantien häufig nur für drei Viertel der ursprünglichen Reichweite und für acht Jahre oder 160.000 Kilometer – je nachdem, was schneller eintritt. Ein Viertel weniger Reichweite kann Deinen Wochenendausflug schon stressig machen.

Auch öffentliche Ladesäulen bergen Herausforderungen: Der Strom kostet unterschiedlich viel, je nachdem welche Kundenkarte oder App Du nutzt. Hast Du nicht die passende dabei, bekommst Du gar keinen Strom. Ärgerlich zudem: Ladesäulen arbeiten immer noch unzuverlässig. Du brauchst also immer eine Reserve, um notfalls zur nächsten fahren zu können.

E-Autos sind bislang überwiegend mit Lithium-Ionen-Akkus unterwegs. Etwas mehr Reichweite lässt sich wohl noch rausholen, aber bis zum Ende des Jahrzehnts könnten Feststoffbatterien das Rennen machen – mit mehr Reichweite und Langlebigkeit. Es könnte sich also lohnen, mit dem Kauf ein wenig zu warten.



*Welche Entscheidung jetzt die richtige ist*

Willst Du schon jetzt auf E-Mobilität setzen, könnte Leasing eine Option sein. Deine Kosten stehen vorab fest und das Risiko des übermäßigen Wertverlustes trägt der Händler. Achtung: Für Schäden am Auto musst Du bei der Rückgabe einstehen – das kann schnell teuer werden!

Scheust Du den Umstieg noch, kannst Du jetzt durchaus einen gebrauchten Verbrenner kaufen. Er kann ruhig zehn Jahre alt sein. Viele Autos fahren danach rund fünf weitere Jahre und sollten eine Laufleistung von mehr als 200.000 Kilometern erreichen – zumindest bei regelmäßiger Wartung. Und ökologisch ist das auch: Lieber einen Verbrenner bis zum Ende der Lebensdauer fahren, anstatt ihn für ein neues (E-)Auto vorzeitig zu verschrotten.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (18. Juli 2021)

eclipso schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Erderwärmung, weil ein Körper sich nicht selbst erwärmen kann. Er strahlt seine Wärme ab. Der Begriff ist absoluter Hohlsinn, dass weiß jeder Physiker und jeder Meteorologe. Das bißchen Wärmeenergie, dass sich in der Atmosphäre ansammelt ist nicht in der Lage die Erde zu erwärmen, das ist astronomisch und physikalisch unmöglich. Es gibt globale Erwärmung, die es in der Erdgeschichte immer gab und CO² bleibt auch nicht in der Atmosphäre gebunden. Mit denen dies wissen, wird darüber gar nicht gesprochen, dass entscheiden Hohlb*rnen nach Gutdünken.


Ich habe anscheinend genausowenig Ahnung, wie die von dir kritisierte Politik…

Wird  die Erde von Dir als geschlossenes System betrachtet und das Maß der von der Sonne empfangenen und per Atmosphäre gebundenen Energie spielt in die Gesamtenergie des Systems Erde nicht mit ein? Dann habe ich das ganze Ding vielleicht komplett missverstanden, bin ein Idiot und Du warst immer schon schlauer als ich.
Zum Teil überrascht mich dies nicht, Du bist sicher schlau. Mich irritiert die Strapaze des Begriffs Erderwärmung und die direkte Verknüpfung mit einem menschenverursachten Klimawandel. Überzeugt mich irgendwie gar nicht, hat die herrschende Meinung in der Klimaforschung unrecht?


----------



## Eckism (18. Juli 2021)

Frank-Langweiler schrieb:


> Ich habe anscheinend genausowenig Ahnung, wie die von dir kritisierte Politik…
> 
> Wird  die Erde von Dir als geschlossenes System betrachtet und das Maß der von der Sonne empfangenen und per Atmosphäre gebundenen Energie spielt in die Gesamtenergie des Systems Erde nicht mit ein? Dann habe ich das ganze Ding vielleicht komplett missverstanden, bin ein Idiot und Du warst immer schon schlauer als ich.
> Zum Teil überrascht mich dies nicht, Du bist sicher schlau. Mich irritiert die Strapaze des Begriffs Erderwärmung und die direkte Verknüpfung mit einem menschenverursachten Klimawandel. Überzeugt mich irgendwie gar nicht, hat die herrschende Meinung in der Klimaforschung unrecht?


Man spricht ja auch im allgemeinen vom Klimawandel(Klimaerwärmung) und nicht von der Erderwärmung.
Isgesamt kühlt die Erde bzw. der Erdkern sogar ab.

Der menschengemachte Klimawandel beruht auf Berechnungen, Theorien und Mutmaßungen. Das Klima ist einfach zu Komplex, um wirklich zu wissen, ob wir dran Schuld sind oder ob es irgend eine Natürliche Sache ist.
Es wäre trotzdem blöd, einfach so weiterzumachen und später zu sagen, "Jo, stimmt...wir habens verkackt".

Zudem sollte man bedenken, wenn ein Klimaforscher sagt, das alles soweit passt, wofür sollte er dann weiter Fördergelder kassieren!?
Die Wahrheit liegt wohl wie immer irgendwo dazwischen, eine gewisse Skepsis ist wohl für beide Seiten (Ökos/Klimahüpfer und Klimaleugner) angebracht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit liegt wohl wie immer irgendwo dazwischen, eine gewisse Skepsis ist wohl für beide Seiten (Ökos/Klimahüpfer und Klimaleugner) angebracht.


Verlangst du da nicht etwas viel?
Zudem steht ja das problem, das ein mensch ja noch halbwegs vernünftig ist aber ansammlungen verhalten sich eher wie lemminge oder bestenfalls wie einfache primaten.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (18. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man spricht ja auch im allgemeinen vom Klimawandel(Klimaerwärmung) und nicht von der Erderwärmung.
> Isgesamt kühlt die Erde bzw. der Erdkern sogar ab.
> 
> Der menschengemachte Klimawandel beruht auf Berechnungen, Theorien und Mutmaßungen. Das Klima ist einfach zu Komplex, um wirklich zu wissen, ob wir dran Schuld sind oder ob es irgend eine Natürliche Sache ist.
> ...


Das klingt ja vernünftig, aber der Teil mit den Fördergeldern echt nicht. So funktioniert der Wissenschaftsbetrieb in Deutschland nur durch die Zynikerbrille.


----------



## Eckism (19. Juli 2021)

Frank-Langweiler schrieb:


> Das klingt ja vernünftig, aber der Teil mit den Fördergeldern echt nicht. So funktioniert der Wissenschaftsbetrieb in Deutschland nur durch die Zynikerbrille.


Denkt doch nicht immer, das Deutschland der Nabel der Welt ist. Deutschland ist ein Mückenschiss. 
Meist sind das auch internationale Projekte und da gehts um mehr als nen Kugelschreiber aus Edelstahl.
Ich will da auch nix kleinreden, es ist halt menschlich, seine Unterstützer auch zu unterstützen...eine Hand wäscht halt die andere.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (20. Juli 2021)

Habe schon vermutet, dass jetzt sowas kommt, da ist ja auch was dran. Hat leider immer ein Geschmäcklerisch, als wolle man Wissenschaft und Industrie in einen Topf werfen. Im Rahmen der Projekte kann es natürlich immer zu unbewusster Beeinflussung kommen. Das würde aber selten so weit gehen, dass man gegen seinen Erkenntnishorizont verstoßende Ergebnisse publiziert.
Genauso wirft man ja Ärzten vor Krankheiten übermäßig zu diagnostizieren. Das ist dann aber eigentlich uninteressant, weil 20% Fehldiagnosen ja nicht beweisen, dass die anderen 80% auch falsch wären. Im Internet reiten wir immer auf kleinen Unstimmigkeiten herum und verlieren die Gesamtheit zu oft aus dem Blick. Der Mensch hat das Erdklima auf für ihn nachhaltig belastende Weise beeinflusst. Wer was Anderes behauptet, steht mit dem Rücken an der Wand. Er muss nicht irren, aber dann soll er mit wirklich überzeugenden Argumenten und Studien kommen und nicht rumschwurbeln.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juli 2021)

Das ist ja auch gar irgendwas angeprangert.
Man wird ja Wissenschaftler in einem Bereich, der einen interessiert.
Und dadurch ist man logischerweise auch nicht unvoreingenommen, gerade wenn es um sowas wie das Klima geht. Das hat auch nix mit Koruption zu tun...ein Ölunternehmen wird immer den Wissenschaftler mit Studien beauftrgen, der die Klimaerwärmung durch den Menschen skeptisch sieht.
Die Grünen werden natürlich zu dem Wissenschaftler gehen, der knallhart sagt, "Jo, haben die Ölfirmen verkackt".

Nix genaues, weiß man nicht, gerade wenn es ums Klima geht, da kann jeder mal irgendwas sagen, ohne das man ihm gleich lügen unterstellen kann.

Wenn jetzt einer sagt, Alkohol macht in rauen Mengen nicht besoffen ist das natürlich wieder was anderes.


----------



## Duke711 (20. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dafür hat mercedes aber recht viel heraus geholt. (4-6 kw auf 100km weniger!) Und ich glaube auch nicht, das das nur an der aerodynamik liegt. Viel mehr glaube ich eher daran das mal jemand gemerkt hat, das so ein e-motor seine effizienz nicht von 0 bis max. sondern eher im mittleren drehzahlbereich hat.



Luftwiderstand und Rollreibung machen sehr viel aus, nicht umsonst fährt das Pressefahrzeug auf "Ballonreifen".


Eckism schrieb:


> Der menschengemachte Klimawandel beruht auf Berechnungen, Theorien und Mutmaßungen. Das Klima ist einfach zu Komplex, um wirklich zu wissen, ob wir dran Schuld sind oder ob es irgend eine Natürliche Sache ist.



Nö basiert auf Messungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bezüglich Theorien:









						Behauptung: „Klimamodelle sind nicht verlässlich"
					






					www.klimafakten.de
				




Meistens wenn Leute Theorien anzweifeln, handelt es sich um einfache Praktiker die gar nicht wissen über was sie da eigentlich reden. Schönen Gruß an Albert Einstein und co.
Außerdem ist die CO2 Thematik keine Theorie, sondern sogar in einem einfachen Experiement nachzuweisen. Ansonsten schaut man die Gleichgewichtstemperatur der Planten an und vergleicht diese mit der Ist-Temperatur wie z.B. bezüglich Erde oder Venus.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Juli 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Ansonsten schaut man die Gleichgewichtstemperatur der Planten an und vergleicht diese mit der Ist-Temperatur wie z.B. bezüglich Erde oder Venus.



Sehr vielen Leuten die ich kenne sind aber solche Arbeiten zu mühsam... die wollen sich nicht mit etwas befassen, sondern lieber aus den Lieblingsquellen nachplappern


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt haben wir Gewissheit! 

Tesla öffnet sein Supercharger-Netzwerk für andere E-Fahrzeuge Ende 2021.  

https://www.golem.de/news/superchar...rcharger-netzwerks-ende-2021-2107-158298.html








						Supercharger für alle: Tesla-Chef kündigt weltweite Öffnung von schnellem Ladenetz an
					

Nach vielen Gerüchten ist es jetzt offiziell: Das Supercharger-Netz von Tesla wird für andere Elektroautos geöffnet, beginnend in diesem Jahr




					teslamag.de


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Luftwiderstand und Rollreibung machen sehr viel aus, nicht umsonst fährt das Pressefahrzeug auf "Ballonreifen".
> 
> 
> Nö basiert auf Messungen:
> ...


Die Temperatur steigt ja nur, weil sich das böse Ozonloch schließt...wir brauch wieder FCKW.^^
Jede Generation treibt doch seine Klimasau durchs Dorf, mal sehen, was nach co2 kommt.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir Gewissheit!
> 
> Tesla öffnet sein Supercharger-Netzwerk für andere E-Fahrzeuge Ende 2021.
> 
> ...


Supercharger=superteuer und das ist ja erst der Anfang der Preiserhöhung. Man bedenke, die sinkenden Steuereinnahmen durch weniger Spritverbrauch müssen auch kompensiert werden. Mit einem Stromer sparen rück immer weiter weg also der Zeitpunkt der Amortisierung.








						Ladestation (Elektrofahrzeuge): Kosten/Anbieter  | autozeitung.de
					

Preischaos an öffentlichen Ladesäulen für Elektroautos. Überblick der wichtigsten Anbieter von Ladestationen & Kosten. Kartenlesegeräte ab 2023!




					www.autozeitung.de
				




MfG


Eckism schrieb:


> Die Temperatur steigt ja nur, weil sich das böse Ozonloch schließt...wir brauch wieder FCKW.^^
> Jede Generation treibt doch seine Klimasau durchs Dorf, mal sehen, was nach co2 kommt.


Die Logik bzw. der Witz erschließt sich mir nicht, durch das Ozonloch kommen doch mehr klimaschädliche, aufwärmende Strahlen in die Atmosphäre?!?

MfG


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Logik bzw. der Witz erschließt sich mir nicht, durch das Ozonloch kommen doch mehr klimaschädliche, aufwärmende Strahlen in die Atmosphäre?!?
> 
> MfG


Nope, durch das Ozonloch geht die wärme der Atmosphäre ins Nirvana...ähhh Weltall.
Und böse Hautkrebsstrahlung von der Sonne kommt durch.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nope, durch das Ozonloch geht die wärme der Atmosphäre ins Nirvana...ähhh Weltall.
> Und böse Hautkrebsstrahlung von der Sonne kommt durch.


*Ozonloch*. Hoch oben in der Stratosphäre schützt uns die Ozonschicht vor schädlichen UV-Strahlen. Gäbe es sie nicht, würde uns die Sonnenstrahlung am Erdboden förmlich rösten.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> *Ozonloch*. Hoch oben in der Stratosphäre schützt uns die Ozonschicht vor schädlichen UV-Strahlen. Gäbe es sie nicht, würde uns die Sonnenstrahlung am Erdboden förmlich rösten.


Und die Stratosphäre kühlt sich ab...

In der Schicht darüber, der Stratosphäre, steigt die Temperatur plötzlich wieder an. ... Grund für diese Erwärmung ist die Ozonschicht, die innerhalb der Stratosphäre liegt. Diese wirkt wie eine Heizung: Sie nimmt die UV-Strahlung der Sonne auf und wandelt sie in Wärme um.

In der Stratosphäre absorbiert Ozon einen großen Teil der ultravioletten Strahlung der Sonne, die die Zellen von Pflanzen und Tieren zerstören und beim Menschen z.B. Hautkrebs hervorrufen kann. Das stratosphärische Ozon ist so als Schutzschild gegen die lebensgefährliche UV-Strahlung wirksam.

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...4QFnoECAQQEw&usg=AOvVaw27REhWw-gIQ7g0nm_iMgtV


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Luftwiderstand und Rollreibung machen sehr viel aus, nicht umsonst fährt das Pressefahrzeug auf "Ballonreifen".


Also der cw-wert eines teslas liegt glaub ich bei 0,23 und der des EQS bei 0,2. Dabei hat der EQS ungefähr die stirnfläche eines model Y. Und jetzt kommst du und sagst, das der kleine unterschied 25%+ weniger verbrauch bei ca. 120 km/h verursacht? Irgendwie glaub ich da jetzt nicht dran.
Und die "ballonreifen" dienen mehr dem komfort. Der rollwiederstand ist doch eher abhängig von der gummimischung und der reifenbreite. Dazu haben die "ballonreifen" den nachteil, das  die großen flanken eher gestaucht werden/zum walken neigen, wegen ihrer höhe,  was wiederum zu mehr wiederstand führt. (man soll ja nicht umsonst öfters mal den reifendruck kontrollieren) Dem könnte man nur mit stark erhöhtem reifendruck oder verstärkten flanken entgegen wirken, was die fahrstabilität und den komfort beeinflußt.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir Gewissheit!
> 
> Tesla öffnet sein Supercharger-Netzwerk für andere E-Fahrzeuge Ende 2021.


Freue dich nicht zu früh. Soweit ich weiß kommunizieren die tesla-lader mit dem auto zwecks abrechnung und das geben viele andere fahrzeuge noch nicht her. (ist bei anderen ladern ja auch nicht nötig) Ergo kannst du zwar ein auto eines anderen herstellers anschließen, strom fließt aber nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Supercharger=superteuer und das ist ja erst der Anfang der Preiserhöhung. Man bedenke, die sinkenden Steuereinnahmen durch weniger Spritverbrauch müssen auch kompensiert werden. Mit einem Stromer sparen rück immer weiter weg also der Zeitpunkt der Amortisierung.


Umsonst gibt es auf der Welt nichts. Die Preise an den Superchargern werden zum Glück von Tesla und nicht von irgendwelchen unfähigen Regierungen vorgegeben.

Das Problem mit dem Strompreisen könnte man auch effektiv an mehreren Fronten bekämpfen. Zum Beispiel wenn man die Subventionen unserer Riesenkonzern hier im Land mal auf den Prüfstand stellt. Die Preise sind eben zum Großteil dem staatlichen Handeln zu verdanken. Gut 70 Prozent vom Strompreis machen staatliche Abgaben und Steuern aus. Nur 30 Prozent der Kosten entfallen auf die Energieerzeugung und den Vertrieb - also die Posten, die der Stromanbieter beeinflussen kann.

Eine Förderung für E-Ladestationen für den Privathaushalt ist ja schön und gut, nur braucht es eben auch eine Förderung für PV-Anlagen. Und genau hier hakt es je nach Bundesland enorm. Und damit wären wir beim nächsten Problem angelangt: Keine einheitliche Förderung.

Und wenn wir schon bei einheitlich sind: Das gleiche Problem erwartet einen bei Schnelladepunkten welche nicht von Tesla kommen. Nichts ist einheitlich.

Ob der Staat sinkende Steuereinnahmen durch den sinkenden Spritverbrauch hat ist mir relativ egal. Warum? Weil es genug alternative Steuereinnahmequellen gibt. Man muss nur endlich mal tätig werden. Siehe Digitalsteuer, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Von heute auf Morgen werden Verbrenner sowieso nicht verschwinden. Von daher hat der Staat genug Zeit um Lösungen zu finden.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Freue dich nicht zu früh. Soweit ich weiß kommunizieren die tesla-lader mit dem auto zwecks abrechnung und das geben viele andere fahrzeuge noch nicht her. (ist bei anderen ladern ja auch nicht nötig) Ergo kannst du zwar ein auto eines anderen herstellers anschließen, strom fließt aber nicht zwangsläufig.


Wer hat gesagt das ich mich freue?  Im Moment bin ich hin und hergerissen, was ich davon halten soll.
Zum einen ist es natürlich ein großer Schritt nach vorne für die E-Mobilität im Allgemeinen. Aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich enorm skeptisch was die Umsetzung angeht. Dazu gehört auch der von dir angesprochene Punkt mit der Kommunikation. Auch wird es sicher lustig werden, wenn eine Möhre wie der BMW i3 am Supercharger stehen und ewig braucht bis er geladen ist.  Mal sehen wie sich das ganze noch entwickelt bzw. welche Auflagen Tesla den anderen Herstellern machen wird.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2021)

@Eckism
Sorry aber so eine Debatte fange ich hier nicht an, ohne Ozon verbrennen wir, ganz einfach, da kühlt sich nichts ab, mit einem Loch in der Ozonschicht...  

MfG


----------



## Duke711 (21. Juli 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und die "ballonreifen" dienen mehr dem komfort.



Nein, das macht die Radaufhängung und nicht der Reifen. Diese "Ballonreifen" haben einen extrem niedrigen RR. Vermutlich 0,007 oder weniger. Sind nicht ohne Grund auf den Pressefahrzeug.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Umsonst gibt es auf der Welt nichts. Die Preise an den Superchargern werden zum Glück von Tesla und nicht von irgendwelchen unfähigen Regierungen vorgegeben.
> 
> Das Problem mit dem Strompreisen könnte man auch effektiv an mehreren Fronten bekämpfen. Zum Beispiel wenn man die Subventionen unserer Riesenkonzern hier im Land mal auf den Prüfstand stellt. Die Preise sind eben zum Großteil dem staatlichen Handeln zu verdanken. Gut 70 Prozent vom Strompreis machen staatliche Abgaben und Steuern aus. Nur 30 Prozent der Kosten entfallen auf die Energieerzeugung und den Vertrieb - also die Posten, die der Stromanbieter beeinflussen kann.


Hypothetisch, die gleiche Debatte gab es doch auch grundsätzlich bei Spritpreisen, es änderte sich nichts, weil ein "erheblicher" Teil der Infrastruktur darüber finanziert wird und durch Strom kommt ein weiterer Faktor hinzu, die Lade- und Netzinfrastruktur. Ich halte es für naiv davon auszugehen, hier könnte man Kosten senken, viel realistischer sind steigende Preise, womit langfristig der "Spareffekt" wegfällt, der ist jetzt schon in sehr ferner Zukunft. Lediglich Wallboxuser oder solarddachnutzer profitieren da von Einsparungen aber die Investitionskosten sind eben auch nicht unerheblich.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine Förderung für E-Ladestationen für den Privathaushalt ist ja schön und gut, nur braucht es eben auch eine Förderung für PV-Anlagen. Und genau hier hakt es je nach Bundesland enorm. Und damit wären wir beim nächsten Problem angelangt: Keine einheitliche Förderung.
> 
> Und wenn wir schon bei einheitlich sind: Das gleiche Problem erwartet einen bei Schnelladepunkten welche nicht von Tesla kommen. Nichts ist einheitlich.
> 
> Ob der Staat sinkende Steuereinnahmen durch den sinkenden Spritverbrauch hat ist mir relativ egal. Warum? Weil es genug alternative Steuereinnahmequellen gibt. Man muss nur endlich mal tätig werden. Siehe Digitalsteuer, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Von heute auf Morgen werden Verbrenner sowieso nicht verschwinden. Von daher hat der Staat genug Zeit um Lösungen zu finden.


Egal? Die Kosten werden irgendwo reingeholt, sparen tut man also nichts. Ich finde das nicht egal, wenn ich gezwungen werde umzurüsten und die Infrastruktur nicht bereit steht, die technik(schlechte Batterien) un die Kosten deutlich höher lieger, für sehr viele der Nutzer und ironischer Weise sind das dann eher die Einkommensschwachen, ohne TG Platz, ohne Wallbox, in einem Mietverhältnis, die dann den teuren Schnelladestrom nutzen müssen. Man merkt, hier gibt es kein vernünftiges Konzept aber ein Ausstiegsdatum. Irre eigentlich.^^


Painkiller schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt das ich mich freue?  Im Moment bin ich hin und hergerissen, was ich davon halten soll.
> Zum einen ist es natürlich ein großer Schritt nach vorne für die E-Mobilität im Allgemeinen. Aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich enorm skeptisch was die Umsetzung angeht. Dazu gehört auch der von dir angesprochene Punkt mit der Kommunikation. Auch wird es sicher lustig werden, wenn eine Möhre wie der BMW i3 am Supercharger stehen und ewig braucht bis er geladen ist.  Mal sehen wie sich das ganze noch entwickelt bzw. welche Auflagen Tesla den anderen Herstellern machen wird.


Sieht man doch jetzt schon, wie sich das anhand des i3 Beispieles entwickeln wird...  








						Streit eskaliert: Zwei Elektroauto-Fahrer prügeln sich um Ladesäule
					

Wenn künftig zur Urlaubssaison tausende Autofahrer gleichzeitig ihre E-Autos laden wollen, könnte das eine hitzige Angelegenheit werden. Zwei Berliner Elektro-Fahrer ließen jetzt schon mal beim Einkaufen auf einem Parkplatz die Fäuste sprechen.




					www.focus.de
				











						E-Autofahrer zieht an Aldi-Ladesäule fremdes Kabel ab: Die Quittung sind Schläge
					

Der Streit um Gratisstrom auf einen Aldi-Parkplatz eskalierte in einer Handgreiflichkeit. Denn ein E-Autofahrer quittierte das Abstecken seines Elektroautos...




					efahrer.chip.de
				




Krank, einfach nur krank...

MfG


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Eckism
> Sorry aber so eine Debatte fange ich hier nicht an, ohne Ozon verbrennen wir, ganz einfach, da kühlt sich nichts aber mit einem Loch in der Ozonschicht...
> 
> MfG


Du bist viel zu negativ...denke nur an die ganzen leckeren Gerüche von gebratenen Fleisch...Das Essen liegt auf der Straße, wie im Schlaraffenland.

Schlägereien um Ladesäulen sind doch lustig...da haben die Leute schon Zeit fürn E-Auto und machen sich unnötig Stress.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2021)

Was ist an verbrannten Menschenfleisch so toll, dass stinkt fürchterlich, ich möchte das nicht in meiner Nase haben und lecker finde ich das schon gar nicht... 

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt das ich mich freue?


Die smily`s dahinter?


Painkiller schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich hin und hergerissen, was ich davon halten soll.


Ich jedenfalls nicht viel. Bin eher ein verfechter der bezahl-methoden an der tankstelle.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Nein, das macht die Radaufhängung und nicht der Reifen.


Und was meinst du, was den "ersten schlag" bei unebenheiten weg nimmt? Das fahrwerk sicherlich nicht.     Was denkst du warum ab werk meist ein normaler und kein niederquerschnitt auf die auto`s ist? (bei 0815-auto`s)
Aber fahre mit deinem auto (sofern du hast) mal eine total huckelige strecke und das ganze einmal mit möglichst großem querschnitt (kleinst-mögliche felge) und einmal mit möglichst kleinem querschnitt. (möglichst große felge) Danach wirst du wissen,was ich meine...


Duke711 schrieb:


> Diese "Ballonreifen" haben einen extrem niedrigen RR. Vermutlich 0,007 oder weniger.


Du weißt genau was drauf war? Hersteller? Typ??? Und dann sind wir, in kombination mit dem cw-wert, in meinen augen aber immer noch nicht bei einem minder-verbrauch von 25% und mehr.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Sind nicht ohne Grund auf den Pressefahrzeug.


Kann genau so gut sein das mercedes der meinung war, das das fahrwerk noch nicht ganz fertig ist. (vorserien-fahrzeug)


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist an verbrannten Menschenfleisch so toll, dass stinkt fürchterlich, ich möchte das nicht in meiner Nase haben und lecker finde ich das schon gar nicht...
> 
> MfG


Ich rede von gebratenen Schweinen, Rindern und Geflügel...du vesaust das gerade wieder alles mit deinem Kannibalismus...ich sag ja, du bist einfach zu negativ.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich rede von gebratenen Schweinen, Rindern und Geflügel...du vesaust das gerade wieder alles mit deinem Kannibalismus...ich sag ja, du bist einfach zu negativ.


Achso, Tierfleisch verbrennt früher als Menschenfleisch, wusste ich noch gar nicht.^^
Gut alles klar, jedenfalls ist das mit dem Ozon Quatsch also weiter mit topic und so. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Achso, Tierfleisch verbrennt früher als Menschenfleisch, wusste ich noch gar nicht.^^
> Gut alles klar, jedenfalls ist das mit dem Ozon Quatsch also weiter mit topic und so.
> 
> MfG


Topic?
Nieder mit den Verbrenner!!!


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Supercharger=superteuer und das ist ja erst der Anfang der Preiserhöhung.



Nö, gar nicht. Die Preise an den Superchargern sind sogar relativ human. Teilweise niedriger als manche "Anbeiter" für 11kW AC-Strom verlangen.... 

Ich bin ja gespannt wie sie das umsetzten.. bisher war gerade DAS eines der Hauptargumente. Man braucht keine vollkommen verblödeten Verträge, Ladekarten oder sonstiges Gewurstel. Hinfahren, einstecken, lädt. Danach wird via Account und Kreditkarte abgebucht. Fertig. Jeder zahlt gleich viel, jeder weiss vorher schon was es kostet. 
Alles andere, das die restlichen Anbieter gemacht haben, hat es einfach nur teuer, unzuverlässig und unattraktiv gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nö, gar nicht. Die Preise an den Superchargern sind sogar relativ human. Teilweise niedriger als manche "Anbeiter" für 11kW AC-Strom verlangen....
> 
> Ich bin ja gespannt wie sie das umsetzten.. bisher war gerade DAS eines der Hauptargumente. Man braucht keine vollkommen verblödeten Verträge, Ladekarten oder sonstiges Gewurstel. Hinfahren, einstecken, lädt. Danach wird via Account und Kreditkarte abgebucht. Fertig. Jeder zahlt gleich viel, jeder weiss vorher schon was es kostet.
> Alles andere, das die restlichen Anbieter gemacht haben, hat es einfach nur teuer, unzuverlässig und unattraktiv gemacht.


Ähm ja, klar, für Teslafahrer, du glaubst doch nicht, dass das auch für Drittanbieter gilt und Konkurrenz E-Autos?
Da kannst du dich dann eher bei ENBW  oder IONITY orientieren.:








						Plugsurfing: Ab Mitte Januar 2021 1,09€/kWh an IONITY-Schnelllader
					

Plugsurfing erhöht seine Preise ab Januar 2021 teilweise massiv. Den Abo-Tarif Plugsurfing Plus nimmt man ganz aus dem Programm. Dafür gibt es mehr Komfort.




					www.elektroauto-news.net
				




1 €+, da spart man bei den hohen Anschaffungskosten nichts mehr.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2021)

Mal wieder etwas zum eigentlichen Thema:









						Studie: Elektroautos bauen Klimavorteil aus, Wasserstoff hat ein Problem
					

Batterien werden besser, Strom wird sauberer: E-Autos schneiden laut einer Studie beim Klima inzwischen deutlich besser ab als Diesel- und Benzin-Pkw. Beim Wasserstoff trübt ein Bauteil die Bilanz.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Die neue Studie rechnet mit besseren Parametern als die bisher herangezogenen. Das muss nicht grundsätzlich falsch sein, ist aber zumindest anfechtbar. Es wirft aber auch ein Schlaglicht darauf, dass selbst der pessimistische Ansatz Elektroautos einen Klimavorteil von mindestens 30% bescheinigt.

Interessant auch der Ausflug zum Wasserstoff-Kraftfahrzeug: Dieser wäre per se tatsächlich gleichauf mit dem E-Auto, jedoch mit der zusätzlichen Hürde, dass erst einmal energieintensiv Wasserstoff produziert werden muss, was deutlich schwieriger ist als die Bereitstellung von Energie für die Aufladung von Akkus. Kurz gesagt, fürklimaschonenden oder gar neutralen Wasserstoff als Kraftstoff braucht man noch viel mehr auberen Strom als für (flächendeckend) batteriegetriebende E-Autos. - Eigentlich selbsterklärend, aber Manche träumen ja immer noch vom zeitnahen Einsatz Wasserstoffs _statt_ Akkus ...


----------



## Eckism (23. Juli 2021)

Es stellt sich ja nicht die Frage, ob Akkuautos besser für die Umwelt sind.
Auch würden die Teile für die meisten Leute fürs tägliche hin und her vollkommen ausreichen.
Ich z.B. finde den Honda Oldschoolkleinwagen von Honda top...bei den Preisen bin ich dann aber selbsverständlich raus.
Nen Kleinwagen ab 33.000€ für ne Reichweite von 220km...garantiert nicht.
Die Hälfte von Preis wäre noch ok, aber diese Preise sind völlig an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Lediglich Wallboxuser oder solarddachnutzer profitieren da von Einsparungen aber die Investitionskosten sind eben auch nicht unerheblich.


Für Wallboxen gibt wenigstens schon einen Zuschuss. Bei PV-Anlagen sieht es echt noch düster aus. Dabei bietet sich das nach den jüngsten Forschungsergebnissen geradezu an. *Klick*

Und nachdem Elon Musk das Tesla Solar Roof zur Chefsache gemacht hat, ist auch klar wohin hier die Reise geht. Alles aus einer Hand: Auto, PV-Anlage, Stromspeicher und Wallbox.



DaStash schrieb:


> Egal? Die Kosten werden irgendwo reingeholt, sparen tut man also nichts. Ich finde das nicht egal, wenn ich gezwungen werde umzurüsten und die Infrastruktur nicht bereit steht, die technik(schlechte Batterien) un die Kosten deutlich höher lieger, für sehr viele der Nutzer und ironischer Weise sind das dann eher die Einkommensschwachen, ohne TG Platz, ohne Wallbox, in einem Mietverhältnis, die dann den teuren Schnelladestrom nutzen müssen. Man merkt, hier gibt es kein vernünftiges Konzept aber ein Ausstiegsdatum. Irre eigentlich.^^


Niemand zwingt dich auf E-Mobilität zu setzen. Auch die deutsche Regierung wird noch dahinter kommen, das ihr Weg den sie momentan eingeschlagen haben, nicht der richtige ist. Von daher, ja es ist mir relativ egal. Ich hab dir bereits eine Methode genannt wie Deutschland Einnahmen generieren kann, ohne den Bürger zur Kasse zu bitten.
Und das ist nur eine von vielen. Zwischen nicht können und nicht wollen liegen hier im Land einfach Welten.

Die Einkommensschwachen freuen sich aber im Moment über die Spritpreise auch nicht gerade. Du kannst es dir übrigens auf der Website von Tesla anschauen was eine "Tankfüllung" vom Supercharger kostet.
600 km = 39€. Rechne ich jetzt mit einem Verbrauch von 6,7l /100km und 1,35€/l Diesel dann komm ich hier bereits auf 54,27 €. Super E10 kostet bei uns (München) gerade ca. 1,55 €/l. Und wohin die Reise beim Sprit geht, können wir uns alle vorstellen. Es sei denn es kommt irgendwann E-Fuel zu günstigen Konditionen. Evtl. würde das helfen. Wie die Sache mit den Preisen für E-Autos anderer Marken aussieht, muss die Zeit zeigen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Sieht man doch jetzt schon, wie sich das anhand des i3 Beispieles entwickeln wird...


Negativbeispiele finde ich bei Verbrennern auch zu genüge. Da muss man nur mal kurz Diesel VW in Google eingeben, und voilà. Btw. Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit einen Kerl der seinen BMW vor der BMW Welt angezündet hat. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die smily`s dahinter?


Naja, die Smileys drücken eher mein Erstaunen aus. Ich hätte nicht gerechnet das Tesla diesen Move vollzieht.

Ich bin hin und her gerissen um ehrlich zu sein. Auf der einen Seite ist es toll für die Leute welche ein E-Auto von einem anderen Hersteller gekauft haben. Das Ladenetz ist für sie (je nach Modell) quasi über Nacht extrem gewachsen. Auf der anderen Seite stellt sich die Frage der Umsetzung und wie Tesla das technisch realisieren will. Aber hier gibt es zumindest Neuigkeiten: *Klick*

Es könnte eine ziemliche Gelddruckmaschine werden, wenn man der Studie von Goldman Sachs glauben schenken darf. Aber trotzdem bleib ich da mal skeptisch.



Eckism schrieb:


> Topic?
> Nieder mit den Verbrenner!!!


Diese Haltung ist absolut die falsche. Egal aus welcher Ecke sie geäußert wird. Genau deshalb finde ich das Verhalten unserer Regierung bei diesem Thema so extrem falsch. Anstelle sich mal näher mit E-Fuels und der E-Mobilität zu beschäftigen, will man Stein auf Bein Dinge durchdrücken die Stand heute noch keine Hand und Fuß haben. 

E-Mobilität ist ja schön und gut, aber keine E-Mobilität gibt mir das Feeling eines Oldtimers oder das befriedigende Geräusch von Turboladern zurück. Wenn beide Mobilitätsarten nicht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt koexisiteren können, dann ist da was gewaltig schief gelaufen. E-Fuels müssen viel mehr ins Rampenlicht unserer Regierung gerückt werden. Denn ich für meinen Teil will mir immer noch eines meiner Traumautos in die Garage stellen. Und wer hätte das gedacht? Im Namen "Godzilla" ist kein "E" zu finden.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Diese Haltung ist absolut die falsche. Egal aus welcher Ecke sie geäußert wird. Genau deshalb finde ich das Verhalten unserer Regierung bei diesem Thema so extrem falsch. Anstelle sich mal näher mit E-Fuels und der E-Mobilität zu beschäftigen, will man Stein auf Bein Dinge durchdrücken die Stand heute noch keine Hand und Fuß haben.
> 
> E-Mobilität ist ja schön und gut, aber keine E-Mobilität gibt mir das Feeling eines Oldtimers oder das befriedigende Geräusch von Turboladern zurück. Wenn beide Mobilitätsarten nicht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt koexisiteren können, dann ist da was gewaltig schief gelaufen. E-Fuels müssen viel mehr ins Rampenlicht unserer Regierung gerückt werden. Denn ich für meinen Teil will mir immer noch eines meiner Traumautos in die Garage stellen. Und wer hätte das gedacht? Im Namen "Godzilla" ist kein "E" zu finden.


War auch als Scherz gedacht...das nicht zusätzlich auf E-Fuel gesetzt wird, verstehe ich auch nicht. Langfristig wird es eh gebraucht, außer wir wollen Flugzeuge und Containerschiffe an der Ladesäule sehen.

Zumal die Autohersteller eh schon wissen, das es nicht möglich ist, alle Autos dieser Welt durch Autos auf Batteriebasis zu ersetzen. Verbrenner wird es noch ewig geben, aber da ist die Regierung zu dämlich, um das zu begreifen. Die Zukunft besteht aus einer Mischung von Batterie, Wasserstoff und E-Fuels.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> War auch als Scherz gedacht...das nicht zusätzlich auf E-Fuel gesetzt wird, verstehe ich auch nicht. Langfristig wird es eh gebraucht, außer wir wollen Flugzeuge und Containerschiffe an der Ladesäule sehen.


Hab ich auch so aufgefasst.  Aber leider gibt es durchaus Hardliner die das so sehen. Auf die war mein Text bezogen.  Nur weil etwas auf dem Papier gut klingt, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man es auch 1:1 in der Realität umsetzen kann. 

Für Flugzeuge, Schiffe und LKWs wäre Wasserstoff echt ideal, finde ich. Airbus und Boing arbeiten daran schon. Auch die alten Dieselloks die Teilweise immer noch im Einsatz sind, würden sich da anbieten. 



> Zumal die Autohersteller eh schon wissen, das es nicht möglich ist, alle Autos dieser Welt durch Autos auf Batteriebasis zu ersetzen.


Kurzfristig ist es defintiv nicht möglich, da stimme ich dir zu. Die Hersteller haben es aber auch nicht leicht aus dem geblubber der Politiker schlau zu werden. Mal heißt es der Akku wäre der Heiland und an einem anderen Tag ist es wieder der Wasserstoff. Typisches Poliktikergeschwätz eben. Alá "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".

Aber auch beim Akku gibt es inzwischen interessante Ansätze was die Rohstoffe angeht, aus denen sie bestehen. 
IBM: *Klick*
Catl: *Klick*
Schweizer Forscher: *Klick*
TU Chalmers: *Klick*
TU München: *Klick*
NDB: *Klick*
etc. 

Mal sehen wo da die Reise in Zukunft hin gehen wird.



> Die Zukunft besteht aus einer Mischung von Batterie, Wasserstoff und E-Fuels.


Sehe ich Stand heute, genau so. Es sei denn jemand kommt mit einem Game-Changer um´s Eck der Serienreif ist.


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Juli 2021)

Das Thema E-fuels ist für mich so sinnlos wie das Lachen von Laschet bei der Flut. 

E-Fuels sind so ziemlich der unnötigste Drops den man überhaupt nicht braucht. Ich fasse mal zusammen (JP hat da vor kurzem ein Video zu gemacht und eine wichtige Frage vergessen), derzeit sieht es so aus, dass man aus Elektrizität und Wasser, Wasserstoff herstellt. Dieser wird dann in einer nicht ganz unaufwenidgen Synthese (95° Temperaturbedarf), mittels Strom und Luft, zu einem e-fuel raffiniert. 
So, jetzt kann man sich schonmal selber ausrechnen, Wasserstoffherstellung aus Strom hat einen maximalen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 43%, bei 1.000 kwH Strom kommen am Ende äquivalent nur noch 430kwh Wasserstoff aus. Bei der "Verfeinerung" zu e-fuel gehen nochmal beträchtliche Mengen verloren, die gesamte Herstellung von e-fuels sprechen von ca. 60% Verlust. Dabei wird aber wie immer gerne unterschlagen, dass hier eine ideale Welt vorliegt und die Wärmeenergie (95° C werden benötigt) hierzu genutzt werden müssen. 

So, jetzt haben wir bspw. e-methanol, 1000kwh Strom, gleich ca. 350kwh e-methanol und 50kwh Wärme (die man vieleicht gar nicht braucht. Jetzt müssen wir den "Scheiß" noch in den Motor kippen, Folge sind widerum ca. 70% Verluste! Ja, ein normaler Benziner hat einen durchschnittlichen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 30% (best Case, also ein Drehzahlfenster (100U/min) = 40%; leider immer der Wert mit dem man rechnen möchte, aber grundlegend falsch). Mathematisch kommen wir somit zu dem lächerlichen Ergebnis, dass 1.000kwh Strom, dazu führen, dass wir 105kWh Antriebskraft haben!

Wir reden hier also über einen völlig unsinnigen Anwendungsfall! 90% Verlustleistung, das ist ungefähr Stand der Motorenentwicklung vom Ford Model A, da wurden die Liter noch nicht auf 100km angeben!

Die einzig sinnvolle Alternativ zu Elektroautos ist derzeit das Wasserstoffauto, warum? Recht simpel, wir sparen uns die erweiterte Fertigung von e-fuel und nutzen einfach die 430kWh aus dem obigen Beispiel. Dazu rechnen wir mit einer effizienten Brennstoffzelle (im mobilen Sektor derzeit PEM Zellen, wegen der niedrigen Temperatur) und derzeit maximal erzielbaren 37% Effizienz. Hier kann man auch die maximale Effizienz zu Grund legen, so eine Brennstoffzelle muss kombiniert werden mit einem "Zwischenakku". Daher erhalten wir hier 159,10kWh Strom zurück und bei der Effizienz von 95-98% eines Elektromotors somit derzeit rund 150 kwH Antriebsleistung. 

Selbst hier ist doch sofort ersichtlich, dass 15% Wirkungsgrad immer noch "beschissen" ist. Wir reden dagegen, bei einem E-Auto von rund 75% Wirkungsgrad (mit allen Vor/Nachteilen), sprich das E-Auto fährt mit der gleichen Menge Strom (1.000kWh) ca. 5 mal so weit, wie ein Wasserstoffauto, und ca. 7,5 mal so weit wie ein e-fuel!


P.S.
persönliche Meinung
Ich wehre mich überhaupt nicht dagegen, dass E-Autos diverse Nachteile haben, insbesondere die Akkuherstellung und Entsorgung ist ein riesiges Problem. An diesem Problem kann und muss man aber einfach arbeiten und nicht resigniert sein und den Verbrenner hochloben. Der Verbrennermotor ist Geschichte und wird in der Art nicht mehr lange leben. E-Fuels werden das Leben evtl. künstlich verlängern, aber letztlich nur, weil die Lobby so schön groß ist und nicht weil es vernünftig ist oder sonstirgendwas zutreffend wäre. Wenn wir ehrlich sind, haben wir die letzten 10 Jahre einfach geschlafen und den Sprung verpasst, die Infrastruktur ist bescheiden und könnte schon viel weiter sein. Die Anzahl regenerativer Energien müsste bereits deutlich höher sein. Insbesondere aber, das halte ich für viel wichtiger, gerade wenn ich diese komische grüne Politikerin sehe, es müssen Menschen in die Regierung die etwas mehr wissen, als der gemeine Mann. Wenn ich Fr. Baerbock höre, sehe und lese, stellen sich meine Nackenhaare auf. Es soll verpflichtend werden eine Photvoltaikanlage auf das Dach zu packen bei Neubauten? Gehts noch? Viel wichtiger und entscheidender wäre die Verpflichtung zur Installation einer Solarthermieanlage, warum? Das Zauberwort, wie immer, Wirkungsgrad. Bei der Photovoltaik reden wir von 15-20% Wirkungsgrad, bei Solarthermie stehen bis zu 90% auf der Fahnenstange. Jetzt macht mal zu Hause schnell euer Haushaltsbuch auf und schaut wieviel "Wärmeengerie" ihr so im Jahr benötigt, gerade auch zur Warmwassererzeugung (vergesst nicht Spülmaschine, Waschmaschine, Dusche, Bad, etc.). Ich hab Solarthermie installiert und meinen externen Wärmebedarf halbiert, dazu aber, was vorher eben nicht der Fall war, Waschmaschine und Spülmaschine an Warmwasser angeschlossen (also mehr als halbiert, wäre wohl richtig. Die 1972 installierte Heizung haben im Anschluss gegen ein brandneues Modell getauscht, Einsparung unter 20%! Nur mal so zum Vergleich!

Aber ich schweife ab, letzlich werden wir uns Alternativen zum Akku ausdenken müssen, E-Fuel ist in meinen Augen der falsche Weg, Wasserstoff ist da vielversprechender, hier sehe ich in der Großserie und Forschung noch deutliches Potenzial. Der Verbrenner ist aber ausgereizt, bzw. so lange entwickelt, dass ich hier keine Sprünge in der Effizienz mehr erwarte. Die zweite, eigentlich vielversprechendste Alternative, umweltfreundliche, bzw. umweltfreundlichere Akkus, am besten natürlich mit noch größerer Kapazität.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2021)

Ihr denkt immer nur an Deutschland, den Nabel der Welt.
Meinste, die Amis lassen sich ihren V8 verbieten?^^
Auch im Rest der Welt wird man Langfristig nicht auf Batterieautos setzen können, ich denk da an die Chinesen und ihre Parkgewohnheiten, an Ladesäulen in Regenwäldern und Wüsten usw.

Deitschland hat schon das Internet verpennt, das gleiche passiert nun mit E-Fuels/Wasserstoff schon wieder.
Wir fangen wie Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts wieder mit dem Kopieren an und laufen hinterher.


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ihr denkt immer nur an Deutschland, den Nabel der Welt.
> Meinste, die Amis lassen sich ihren V8 verbieten?^^
> Auch im Rest der Welt wird man Langfristig nicht auf Batterieautos setzen können, ich denk da an die Chinesen und ihre Parkgewohnheiten, an Ladesäulen in Regenwäldern und Wüsten usw.
> 
> ...


Ganz bestimmt werden die Amis das machen. Man denkt immer nur, dass die bei Autos so doof sind. Dabei waren sie den Deutschen weit voraus als es Katalysatoren ging, als es um Abgasnormen ging usw.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zumal die Autohersteller eh schon wissen, das es nicht möglich ist, alle Autos dieser Welt durch Autos auf Batteriebasis zu ersetzen.


Wenn das das Ziel sein sollte ist aber was gewaltig schief gelaufen.... Es soll nie Ziel sein das 1:1 zu ersetzten, sondern ein Schritt um Transport nachhaltiger zu machen.  Weniger, nicht gleich viel oder mehr.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt werden die Amis das machen. Man denkt immer nur, dass die bei Autos so doof sind. Dabei waren sie den Deutschen weit voraus als es Katalysatoren ging, als es um Abgasnormen ging usw.


Einige Staaten der USA sind da härter was Abgasenormen angeht, aber nicht alle.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn das das Ziel sein sollte ist aber was gewaltig schief gelaufen.... Es soll nie Ziel sein das 1:1 zu ersetzten, sondern ein Schritt um Transport nachhaltiger zu machen.  Weniger, nicht gleich viel oder mehr.


Das ist vielleicht dein persönliches Ziel...interessiert den Rest der Welt aber wahrscheinlich weniger...vielleicht in 200-300 Jahren...oder auch nie.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ihr denkt immer nur an Deutschland, den Nabel der Welt.
> Meinste, die Amis lassen sich ihren V8 verbieten?^^
> Auch im Rest der Welt wird man Langfristig nicht auf Batterieautos setzen können, ich denk da an die Chinesen und ihre Parkgewohnheiten, an Ladesäulen in Regenwäldern und Wüsten usw.


Deutschland ist sicher nicht der Nabel der Welt, allerdings sind wir es, welche mit den Entscheidungen unserer Politiker leben müssen. Und gerade das Thema E-Mobilität zeigt doch gut wie kopflos die Politik darauf reagiert. Sicheres Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit.... Im Moment wirkt es einfach so, als ob man sich mal wieder Hals über Kopf in etwas verrennt, ohne nachzudenken was für einen Impact das auf die Bürger des Landes hat.



Eckism schrieb:


> Deitschland hat schon das Internet verpennt, das gleiche passiert nun mit E-Fuels/Wasserstoff schon wieder.
> Wir fangen wie Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts wieder mit dem Kopieren an und laufen hinterher.


Nicht mit dem kopieren. Sondern wir machen uns (absichtlich?) mal wieder von anderen Ländern abhängig. Siehe hier: *Klick* *Klick* 

Dabei gibt es interessante und innovative Technologien die wir bei uns im Land auch umsetzen könnten. Nicht nur bei E-Fuels...
*Klick*
*Klick*
*Klick*




BigBoymann schrieb:


> Es soll verpflichtend werden eine Photvoltaikanlage auf das Dach zu packen bei Neubauten? Gehts noch? Viel wichtiger und entscheidender wäre die Verpflichtung zur Installation einer Solarthermieanlage, warum? Das Zauberwort, wie immer, Wirkungsgrad. Bei der Photovoltaik reden wir von 15-20% Wirkungsgrad, bei Solarthermie stehen bis zu 90% auf der Fahnenstange. Jetzt macht mal zu Hause schnell euer Haushaltsbuch auf und schaut wieviel "Wärmeengerie" ihr so im Jahr benötigt, gerade auch zur Warmwassererzeugung (vergesst nicht Spülmaschine, Waschmaschine, Dusche, Bad, etc.). Ich hab Solarthermie installiert und meinen externen Wärmebedarf halbiert, dazu aber, was vorher eben nicht der Fall war, Waschmaschine und Spülmaschine an Warmwasser angeschlossen (also mehr als halbiert, wäre wohl richtig. Die 1972 installierte Heizung haben im Anschluss gegen ein brandneues Modell getauscht, Einsparung unter 20%! Nur mal so zum Vergleich!


Der Wirkungsgrad alleine ist nicht alles. Es ist klar, das der PV-Wirkungsgrad nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Dennoch lässt sich damit einiges an Strom einsparen. Lass dir einfach mal eine Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung von einem PV-Betrieb machen. Oder probier selbst den Solarrechner aus. Wenn ich alleine schon schaue was meine PV-Anlage mit Speicher mir an Stromkosten erspart... Das ist das trotz dem Wirkungsgrad schon eine Menge. Klar ist der Wirkungsgrad auch wichtig, aber in meinen Augen kommt es eben auf das Gesamtkonzept an.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Deutschland ist sicher nicht der Nabel der Welt, allerdings sind wir es, welche mit den Entscheidungen unserer Politiker leben müssen. Und gerade das Thema E-Mobilität zeigt doch gut wie kopflos die Politik darauf reagiert. Sicheres Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit.... Im Moment wirkt es einfach so, als ob man sich mal wieder Hals über Kopf in etwas verrennt, ohne nachzudenken was für einen Impact das auf die Bürger des Landes hat.


Du liest doch aber auch hier schon, das sich einige Bürger wohl fühlen, wenn sich die Regierung in etwas verannt hat.

Wieso nicht auf mehrer Sachen setzen um bessere Technologien zu entwickeln um dann im Weltweiten Markt mitzumischen und dementsprechen Geld zu verdienen.

Lieber die Scheuklappen ansetzen andere machen lassen...


----------



## BigBoymann (30. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad alleine ist nicht alles. Es ist klar, das der PV-Wirkungsgrad nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Dennoch lässt sich damit einiges an Strom einsparen. Lass dir einfach mal eine Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung von einem PV-Betrieb machen. Oder probier selbst den Solarrechner aus. Wenn ich alleine schon schaue was meine PV-Anlage mit Speicher mir an Stromkosten erspart... Das ist das trotz dem Wirkungsgrad schon eine Menge. Klar ist der Wirkungsgrad auch wichtig, aber in meinen Augen kommt es eben auf das Gesamtkonzept an.


Wirkungsgrad ist nicht alles?

Ich rede hier nicht von der freiwilligen Installation einer Solaranlage, sondern von der verpflichtenden und gesetzlich verankerten Hürde, Neubauten nur mit Photovoltaikanlage zu installieren.

Kompletter Nonsens aus umweltpolitischer Sicht. Schau mal deine Abrechnung an, wieviel kwH du an Strom verbrauchst,  wieviele an Gas (oder sonstigem Wärmeträger)? Wenn du jetzt 50% weniger Strom brauchst, ist das zwar ein super Ergebnis, deine persönliche Umweltbilanz dagegen wird nur marginal positiv beeinflusst. 120m² Wohnfläche erzeugen durchschnittlich 16.800kwH Gasverbrauch, Strom brauche ich mit 2 Personen nur 2.000kwH. Bedeutet die 1.000kwh Photovoltaik ersparen rund 6% meiner Gesamtrechnung im Sinne der CO2 Rechnung. 

Wenn du dann noch die Gegenrechnung machst,  wie teuer ist eine 1.000kwh/a Anlage? Meine Solarthermie hat mich 3.000 Eur nach gesetzlichen Zuschüssen gekostet. Investition war innerhalb von 2 Jahren amortisiert


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Nicht mit dem kopieren. Sondern wir machen uns (absichtlich?) mal wieder von anderen Ländern abhängig. Siehe hier: *Klick* *Klick*
> 
> Dabei gibt es interessante und innovative Technologien die wir bei uns im Land auch umsetzen könnten. Nicht nur bei E-Fuels...
> *Klick*
> ...


Weshalb sollte man solche unbedeutenden Konkurrenztechnologien fördern, die dem großen Reibach der Öl- Energiewirtschaft zuwiderlaufen?

Das kann man doch sicher irgendwie verhindern, damit die Herren Politiker einen sicheren Ruhestand bei den Strommafiosi verbringen können.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad alleine ist nicht alles. Es ist klar, das der PV-Wirkungsgrad nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Dennoch lässt sich damit einiges an Strom einsparen.


Man kann sogar den ganzen Strom mit einer PV-Anlage erzeugen.
Es gibt Orte, die haben keinen Anschluß mehr an die Großkraftwerke.

Bei kombinierter Energieerzeugung geht das ausgezeichnet.
Und schon seit etlichen Jahrzehnten.
Ja, man kann Strom speichern.

Nur paßt das einigen Herren der 4 Schwestern im Energiesektor gar nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. August 2021)

Um mal wieder zurück zu kommen zum ursprünglichen Thema und weg von den Seiten an Off-Topic hier.  

Ich konnte heute mal mein Auto, oder genauer gesagt die Batteriedaten auslesen. Zuerst mal einige Daten zur Batterie. Die ist jetzt wohl gut 4 Jahre alt und hat 55.000km gefahren. Temeratur der Zellen beim AUslesen waren zwischen 17 und 18 Grad. Der 100kWh Akku hat Brutto 102,4kWh, davon gehen 5kwh unterer Buffer weg. Oben ist angeblich auch noch was, aber das lässt sich nicht auslesen. Also gehe ich mal davon aus dass bei einem perfekten neuen Akku in etwa 97kWh Nutzbar sind. Hier mal einige Zahlen aus dem Akkupack:
Anzahl Entladezyklen: 144
Anzahl Ladezyklen: 153
Geladen gesamt: 14.334kWh
DC Ladung gesamt: 2.593kWh
AC Ladung gesamt: 10.245kWh
Rekuperiert gesamt: 1.496kWh
Entladen gesamt: 13.522kWh
Rekuperation Max: 56kW
Kapazität nutzbar: 93,6kWh

Ok, ich bin in Mathe nicht so perfekt, aber ich errechne daraus jetzt eine Degradation von 3,5%. Oder 3,4kWh Verlust nach gut 4 Jahren. Glaube damit kann man zufrieden sein. Ich hätte jetzt weniger erwartet. 
Jedenfalls sind auch Akkus die aus Mitte 2017 stammen weit davon entfernt nach 4 Jahren unbrauchbar zu sein. Wenn ich annehme dass man am Anfang erst mal viel an Kapazität verliert und dann im Laufe der Jahre konstant immer ein klein wenig dann wird der Akku wohl noch ewig halten.....


----------



## Eckism (1. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Anzahl Entladezyklen: 144
> Anzahl Ladezyklen: 153


Warum hast du 9 mal mehr geladen als du "gefahren" bist?


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2021)

Und so kommt es, wie es kommen muss...

Golem.de: Ladestationen: Tesla erhöht Supercharger-Preise deutlich - Golem.de.
https://www.golem.de/news/ladestationen-tesla-erhoeht-supercharger-preise-deutlich-2108-158643.html
MfG


----------



## Eckism (5. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und so kommt es, wie es kommen muss...
> 
> Golem.de: Ladestationen: Tesla erhöht Supercharger-Preise deutlich - Golem.de.
> https://www.golem.de/news/ladestationen-tesla-erhoeht-supercharger-preise-deutlich-2108-158643.html
> MfG


Da lachen sich die Teslafahrer ins Fäustchen, die noch einen "kostenlosen Strom ein Autolebenlang" abgegriffen haben.


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da lachen sich die Teslafahrer ins Fäustchen, die noch einen "kostenlosen Strom ein Autolebenlang" abgegriffen haben.


Das bleibt ja nicht so und wird weiter gehen. Die Frage ist, wenn die Charger offen sind, wieviel zahlen nicht Tesla Fahrer?

MfG


----------



## keinnick (5. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Warum hast du 9 mal mehr geladen als du "gefahren" bist?


Die Software scheint die Rekuperation zwar als bei den Ladezyklen mitzuzählen, aber bei den Entladezyklen nicht. Wieso auch immer.


----------



## Eckism (5. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das bleibt ja nicht so und wird weiter gehen. Die Frage ist, wenn die Charger offen sind, wieviel zahlen nicht Tesla Fahrer?
> 
> MfG


Jetzt gibts das Angebot natürlich nicht mehr, wenn man Glück hat, findet man noch einen gebrauchten KostenlosStromTesla. Bin ja einen Probegefahren aber solchen Murks haben nichtmal die Engländer in ihren schlimmsten Zeiten zusammengebastelt.^^


keinnick schrieb:


> Die Software scheint die Rekuperation zwar als bei den Ladezyklen mitzuzählen, aber bei den Entladezyklen nicht. Wieso auch immer.


Nur 9 mal Rekuperiert bei 55.000km kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## keinnick (5. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nur 9 mal Rekuperiert bei 55.000km kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Mein Gedanke war:

Anzahl Entladezyklen: 144
Anzahl Ladezyklen: 153

Geladen gesamt: *14.334kWh*
--------------------------
DC Ladung gesamt: 2.593kWh
AC Ladung gesamt: 10.245kWh
Summe: 12.838kWh
*+*
Rekuperiert gesamt: 1.496kWh
Summe2: *14.334kWh*

Warum die Entladezyklen aber nicht den Ladezyklen entsprechen, erschließt sich mir allerdings auch nicht so ganz. Und natürlich hat das Auto nicht nur 9 x rekuperiert, sondern insgesamt knapp 1.500kWh rekuperiert, was bei 9 Vorgängen schwer sein dürfte.


----------



## Eckism (5. August 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war:
> 
> Anzahl Entladezyklen: 144
> Anzahl Ladezyklen: 153
> ...


Das wird so sein, das ein Ladezyklus immer die Kapatzität ist...also 100kw/h=1 Zyklus. Man hat ja gwisse Ladeverluste die sich eventuell irgendwo zwischen 800kw/h und 900kw/h insgesamt befinden, also 9 Zyklen.


----------



## Noofuu (6. August 2021)

Ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend das in Deutschland von hinten angefangen wird zu denken bzw so eine Sache wie e Autos anzugehen! Selbst wenn ich ein E Auto haben wollte könnte ich damit nichts anfangen,  hier in meiner kleinen Stadt gibt es 4 oder 5 Ladesäulen  3 davon gehören Audi VW und Co ,ich wohne zur Miete hier könnte ich kein Fahrzeug laden unmöglich... die Infrastruktur ist null gegeben für so ein Fahrzeug und ich stelle mein Auto bestimmt nicht mehrere KM entfernt zum Laden dann brauche ich gar kein Auto!
Und für mich sind die meisten  E Autos noch überteuerte Spielzeuge Reichweiten von 300km werden angegeben und im Idealfall kommen sie dann auf 180-200km ein normaler Up zb kostet 11-13tsd ein E UP 21tsd wieso muss ein E Auto so überzogen teuer sein, wenn uns doch immer erzählt wird wie viel weniger Bauteile so ein Fahrzeug braucht.
Ich Warte so lange bis ich mir mein Auto entweder nicht mehr leisten kann Spritkosten oder bis sie komplett verboten werden ... so wie Deutschland derzeit aufgestellt ist wird es nie reine E Mobilität geben keine Atom Energie ist aus meiner Sicht schon falsch... und da DE die höchsten Strom Preise auf der Welt hat sehe ich später auch kein gutes Ende für die E Autos.... wenn die Politik  wirklich für das Klima wären würden sie ganz anders agieren,  jedes Haus bekamen solar und würde Strom einspeisen,  aber das ist auch nicht gewollt wegen der vielen tollen Euros die man dann nicht mehr verdienen kann...


----------



## OC.Conny (7. August 2021)

E Auto hat auch keine Zukunft . . .


----------



## Gsonz (7. August 2021)

Für mich wären E-Autos auch nichts, zumindest beim aktuellen Stand der Technik. Mit dem E-Auto 800km in den Urlaub fahren tu ich mir bestimmt nicht an, da stehe ich zwischendurch länger an der Ladesäule als dass ich fahre. 

Noch schlimmer ist das dann im Winter + Corona-Lockdown. Was macht man, wenn der Akku zur Neige geht und die Ladesäulen sind besetzt? Genau, man stellt sich auf einen Parkplatz und wartet. Bei ggf. -10°C, mehrere Stunden lang. Raststätten haben zu wegen dem Lockdown. Also stehst du da mit deinem Auto, ohne Heizung und frierst dir den Allerwertesten ab. Wenn du dann endlich laden konntest fährst du 200km weiter und der gleiche Sch**ß geht wieder von vorne los. Ohje.


----------



## Eckism (7. August 2021)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> E Auto hat auch keine Zukunft . . .


Doch.
Der Antrieb als solches ist Top und die Zukunft, die Speicherung des Stroms wird man in Zukunft noch sehen müssen.
Und für die meisten Leute sind Akkuautos auch sinnvoll, weil für die täglichen fahrten die Akkus selbst in Kleinwagen vollkommen ausreichen. Das Problem ist halt, das die Kleinwagen meist auch in Minilangsam aufladen und und vor allem diese rotzfrechen Preise.
Zudem gibt es keine Garantie, das Strom dauerhaft für immer und ewig auf einem niedrigen Niveau bleibt.
Man sieht ja jetzt schon, das man einfach schön die Preise erhöhen kann und dann ist man der Depp, weil man sich hat bequatschen lassen, das E-Auto so Supergeilgünstig im Unterhalt sind.



Gsonz schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn der Akku zur Neige geht und die Ladesäulen sind besetzt? Genau, man stellt sich auf einen Parkplatz und wartet.


Warten? Man nutzt die älteste Überzeugungsmethode der Welt...Prügel.
Notfalls parkt man vor dem "Blockierer" und geht erstmal richtig schön lange Essen, Kaffee trinken und käckern und lässt denjenigen auch erstmal warten.


----------



## OC.Conny (7. August 2021)

Das das Stromnetz nicht dafür ausgelegt ist diesen Bedarf zu decken wenn alle plötzlich mit E-Autos unterwegs sind behalten wir aber erstmal für uns . . . vor allem im städtischen Bereich. Darum werden ja auch gerne Smartmeter mit zur Wallbox verbaut - darüber kann dich deine Energieversorger einfach vom Netz nehmen wenn es überlastet ist und wo anders höhere Proiritäten gibt . . . da kommste morgens aus deinem Häuschen und dein Stromflitzer ist immer noch leer . . . also Fahrrad nehmen.
Der Antrieb ist ja auch Super aber der ganze Rest drum herum ist unausgegorener Mist und alles andere als umweltfreundlich.

Das immer noch am besten funktionierende Elektroauto-System . . . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (7. August 2021)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Das das Stromnetz nicht dafür ausgelegt ist diesen Bedarf zu decken wenn alle plötzlich mit E-Autos unterwegs sind behalten wir aber erstmal für uns . . . vor allem im städtischen Bereich.


Städtischer Bereich? Die sollen ja laufen oder Bus und Bahn fahren und nicht mit'n Auto. Ist doch immer das Pro Argument für Stadt...shice leben, hohe Miete zahlen und dafür das Geld fürs Auto sparen...bzw. nicht mehr zu haben.


----------



## OC.Conny (7. August 2021)

Dann hast du was verpasst . . . vor allem die Mami muss mit dem großen SUV den Nachwuchs (meistens Einzelkind) in Kindergarten oder Schule bringen . . .und das macht jede Mami für sich - nein da werden keine Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet . . . Sprit ist noch vile zu billig aber das E-Auto ist nicht die Endlösung . . . bloß weil wir hier nicht den Dreck haben heißt es ja nicht das er trotzdem entsteht bei dem was da alles aus der Erde geholt wird


----------



## Eckism (7. August 2021)

Ohhhh, immer dieses lächerliche SUV-Gebashe. 


OC.Conny schrieb:


> Dann hast du was verpasst . . . vor allem die Mami muss mit dem großen SUV den Nachwuchs (meistens Einzelkind) in Kindergarten oder Schule bringen . . .und das macht jede Mami für sich - nein da werden keine Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet . . .


Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, das ich Stadtbebewohner für Lullis halte, das bestätigt es ja wieder.

Auf dem Land sind die Mamis schon unterwegs, wenn die Kinder in die Schule müssen, um den dicken SUV zu finanzieren. Bei uns haben Kinder zum Glück noch Beine zum laufen, Fahrradfahren oder um zum Bus zu latschen.


----------



## OC.Conny (7. August 2021)

Bin ja auch froh aufm Land zu wohnen aber durch meine Arbeit bin ich auch viel in Städten unterwegs und was da an Blechlawinen jeden Tag unterwegs ist . . . oder rechts und links rum steht in welchen Preislagen und alles nur auf Pump.
Ein Auto ist der größte Geldvernichter . . . Anschaffung / Sprit / Versicherung / Wartung und Verschleiß . . . irgendwann noch Maut

PS: Ich selber habe kein Auto und erreiche meine Arbeitsstelle jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad  eine Tour 9,5km (nein kein E-Bike)


----------



## Eckism (7. August 2021)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist der größte Geldvernichter . . . Anschaffung / Sprit / Versicherung / Wartung und Verschleiß . . . irgendwann noch Maut
> 
> PS: Ich selber habe kein Auto und erreiche meine Arbeitsstelle jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad  eine Tour 9,5km (nein kein E-Bike)


Kommt auf's Auto drauf an, ob der Spaß teuer ist oder noch aushaltbar.
Ich hab 2 Autos, nen ollen Japaner und einen neueren Deutschen...und ich verstehe nicht, wieso es soviele Leute gibt, die für ein paar Km am Tag so'n Haufen Kohle für nen neueres deutsches Auto ausgeben...


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Genau, man stellt sich auf einen Parkplatz und wartet. Bei ggf. -10°C, mehrere Stunden lang. Raststätten haben zu wegen dem Lockdown. Also stehst du da mit deinem Auto, ohne Heizung und frierst dir den Allerwertesten ab.


Das Szenario ist kompletter Blödsinn. Und selbst wenn, sitzt Du in einem E-Auto nicht im Kalten: https://www.adac.de/rund-ums-fahrzeug/elektromobilitaet/info/haertetest-winter-stau/



Gsonz schrieb:


> Für mich wären E-Autos auch nichts, zumindest beim aktuellen Stand der Technik. Mit dem E-Auto 800km in den Urlaub fahren tu ich mir bestimmt nicht an, da stehe ich zwischendurch länger an der Ladesäule als dass ich fahre.


Dann nimm Dir für dieses eine Mal im Jahr eben einen Mietwagen. Und wenn Du länger an der Ladesäule stehst als Du fährst, dann machst Du irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Eckism (8. August 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann nimm Dir für dieses eine Mal im Jahr eben einen Mietwagen. Und wenn Du länger an der Ladesäule stehst als Du fährst, dann machst Du irgendwas falsch.


Oder er bleibt beim Verbrenner und spart sich den Mietwagen.
Ist ja nicht so, das Verbrennungsmotoren die nächsten 3 Jahrzehnte aus Deutschland verschwinden werden.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. August 2021)

Zum Glück weiss ich das nicht.. sonst hätte ich die 950km nach Berlin hoch gar need geschafft.. 1h und 2min fürs laden. Kombiniert mit Frühstück und um 11 kurz was futtern.
Jetzt steht das Auto in der Hotelgarage am Destination Charger und nuckelt sich mit 11kw voll… morgen früh starte ich mit vollem Akku den Weg zurück.  Hab ich früher nie gehabt, dass mir das Hotel das Auto auftankt…. Rechne mal mit 11h GesamtfahrtZeit. Also halb so wild.

sowas geht mit ner Zoe oder nem anderen Stadauto halt schlecht… aber es will auch keiner im 60 PS Lupo mit 4 Leuten in Urlaub fahren…


----------



## Eckism (8. August 2021)

11 Stunden für 950Km?  
Da fahre ich lieber Autobahn und spare mir 4 Stunden...ich will doch irgendwann auch mal ankommen.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. August 2021)

Doch, 11 Stunden für einmal Quer durch Deutschland finde ich jetzt nicht so arg lang... Die erste Stunde brauch ich schon bis ich überhaupt die ersten 60km hier gemacht hab und über der Grenze bin. Dann fügst du noch 8 Baustellen und einen Unfall hinzu was dich wieder rund 2h zusätzlich kostet. Und dann noch mitten nach Berlin rein.. also ich finde da 11h für alles nicht übel.
Und ich musste nicht an 6. Stelle in der Schlange an der Tankstelle stehen wie andere... bin an die Säule gefahren, hab eingesteckt, bin aufs Klo gegangen, mir nen Wasser geholt und weiter gefahren... 

Aber wenn du die Strecke Olten - Berlin City in 7 Stunden an nem Samstag im Urlaubsverkehr schaffst... Respekt. Dann bist du halt der viel bessere Fahrer als ich.


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber wenn du die Strecke Olten - Berlin City in 7 Stunden an nem Samstag im Urlaubsverkehr schaffst... Respekt. Dann bist du halt der viel bessere Fahrer als ich.


Das hat ja nix mit besserer Autofahrer zu tun...du hast halt mehr Langeweile als ich und für Dich ist Reise das Ziel und für mich ist das Ziel das Ziel.

Selbst der Routenplaner rechnet da nur 8 STunden 12 Minuten aus...man weiß ja, das auf so einer Strecke die obligatorische Stunde schon mit eingerechnet ist.
Staus werden logischerweise großräumiger umfahren, das schmiert einen das Navi ja nun ständig aufs Brot.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Staus werden logischerweise großräumiger umfahren, das schmiert einen das Navi ja nun ständig aufs Brot.


Da sieht man, wie weltfremd ein Navi sein kann.
Ich bin schon durch hundert Staus durchgefahren, die gar nicht da waren, und wenn, dauert die Umleitung meist genau so lange, wie der Stau.


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Selbst der Routenplaner rechnet da nur 8 STunden 12 Minuten aus...man weiß ja, das auf so einer Strecke die obligatorische Stunde schon mit eingerechnet ist.


Hast Du das für einem Samstag "ausrechnen" lassen? Selbst heute, an einem Mittwoch, sagt Google Maps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde den Schnitt von  Kuhprah inkl. Pausen nicht schlecht.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du das für einem Samstag "ausrechnen" lassen? Selbst heute, an einem Mittwoch, sagt Google Maps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Landesgrenze!! Corona!! = nicht üblich
Üblich wären 9 Stunden, 8,5, wenn man etwas schneller fährt, mit drei Pausen. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da sieht man, wie weltfremd ein Navi sein kann.
> Ich bin schon durch hundert Staus durchgefahren, die gar nicht da waren, und wenn, dauert die Umleitung meist genau so lange, wie der Stau.


Da muss ich wirklich mal das Audi Navi loben, das liegt irgendwie immer richtig, was Staus angeht, Blitzer.de liegt da öfter mal daneben, Offline Maps&Navigation haut meistens auch hin...ja, ich nutze 3 Verkehrsdinger. Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, im Stau zu stehen und nix im Auto zu machen, stell ich mir schrecklich vor.



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du das für einem Samstag "ausrechnen" lassen? Selbst heute, an einem Mittwoch, sagt Google Maps:


Manchmal kann man wirklich nix dafür...aber wenn man die 11 Stunden in Ordnung findet, ist man dann doch eher auf der "Komm ich heut nicht, komm ich Morgen"-Seite unterwegs.
Zudem fahre ich um die Uhrzeiten, wo kein anderer Bock aufs fahren hat, nervt keiner, man kann schneller fahren, weil kaum jemand unterwegs ist, man kann auf'n Rastplatz einfach mal ins Gebüsch strullern und ist nich auf Toilettenhäuschen angewiesen...einfach schnell und in Ruhe die Strecke irgendwie runterjuckeln.

11 Stunden für die Strecke...da wäre meine Halsschlagader so dick wie ne 6 spurige Autobahn...


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> 11 Stunden für die Strecke...da wäre meine Halsschlagader so dick wie ne 6 spurige Autobahn...


Vor allem wenn man mit Kindern unterwegs ist, wer sich da freiwillig 2-3 Stunden mehr antut...^^
Na gut, als Elektrofahrer hat man da ja aktuell nicht die Wahl...  

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, im Stau zu stehen und nix im Auto zu machen, stell ich mir schrecklich vor.


Dann bist Du aber nicht geschäftsmäßig unterwegs.
Wenn ich von Erlangen nach Weinheim in unsere Zentrale gezuckelt bin, dann konnte ich auf der A6 ein Kreuz auf die Autobahn malen, wo der Stau beginnt.

Und es waren immer die gleichen Vollpfosten, die das ausgelöst haben, weil sie einfach keinen Abstand gehalten haben und dann jemand plötzlich gebremst hat.

Im Stau genau so.
Die meisten sind zu dämlich, ordentlich Abstand zu halten.
Dann läuft nämlich der Stauverkehr und steht nicht dauernd.



Eckism schrieb:


> 11 Stunden für die Strecke...da wäre meine Halsschlagader so dick wie ne 6 spurige Autobahn...


Na, die Strecke ist aber seit je her für Staus bekannt.
Die A9 ist immer geprügelt voll.

Und was dann der Routenplaner bei der nicht-A9 Route vorschlägt:
- über das Frankfurter Kreuz (blanker Blödsinn, das ist immer zu),
- dann über A7 und A4 (genau so voll),
- Bei Leipzig NICHT auf die A9 und auf Landstraßen nach Berlin wäre mir nicht mal in der DDR eingefallen.

Das sind halt die Haupt Nord-Süd- und Ost-West-Strecken.
Das Materiallager der Firmen muß ja auch irgendwo hin und fährt dann auf der rechten Spur, weil es billiger ist, als mit der Bahn.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und es waren immer die gleichen Vollpfosten, die das ausgelöst haben, weil sie einfach keinen Abstand gehalten haben und dann jemand plötzlich gebremst hat.
> 
> Im Stau genau so.
> Die meisten sind zu dämlich, ordentlich Abstand zu halten.
> Dann läuft nämlich der Stauverkehr und steht nicht dauernd.


1.) und 2.) die Leute, die kein Reißverschluss verfahren einhalten und Autos nicht reinlassen, die ordentlich bis "nach ganz vorne" fahren und die Spur, wie vorgesehen, bis zum Schluss ausnutzen. Das ist die typisch deutsche Mentalität.
"Ich bin vor 500m reingefahren und musste warten, dass musst du jetzt auch". Schlimm, einfach schlimm

MfG


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann bist Du aber nicht geschäftsmäßig unterwegs.
> Wenn ich von Erlangen nach Weinheim in unsere Zentrale gezuckelt bin, dann konnte ich auf der A6 ein Kreuz auf die Autobahn malen, wo der Stau beginnt.
> 
> Und es waren immer die gleichen Vollpfosten, die das ausgelöst haben, weil sie einfach keinen Abstand gehalten haben und dann jemand plötzlich gebremst hat.


Von den blöden Bayern und ihren Fahrkünsten sollte man nicht anfangen...die fahren so großkotzig und dämlich...90% von den hätte ich den Führerschein schon abgenommen. Bin dort ständig unterwegs, aber sowas hab ich nur noch in China erlebt.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na, die Strecke ist aber seit je her für Staus bekannt.
> Die A9 ist immer geprügelt voll.


Dann fährt man da nicht lang.^^
Zu meiner Schwester fahre ich auch 80Km mehr als meine Eltern und brauch trotzdem ca. ne Stunde weniger.
Bei langen Strecken guck ich davor im Internet und such mir eventuelle Ausweichrouten raus.


DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) und 2.) die Leute, die kein Reißverschluss verfahren einhalten und Autos nicht reinlassen, die ordentlich bis "nach ganz vorne" fahren und die Spur, wie vorgesehen, bis zum Schluss ausnutzen. Das ist die typisch deutsche Mentalität.
> "Ich bin vor 500m reingefahren und musste warten, dass musst du jetzt auch". Schlimm, einfach schlimm
> 
> MfG


Reißverschlussverfahren gibts noch? So wie die alle fahren dachte ich, das wurde abgeschafft.^^

Und ganz allgemein...JAAAAAA mir ist es recht unangenehm, das ich nen dicken schwarzen Audi fahre, gerade Mercedes-, Audi- und BMW-Fahrer sind A-löcher...Volvo- und Skodafahrer auch.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. August 2021)

Das Bild hier hat mir richtig gut gefallen  Als ich wieder weg war stand der Schwarze immer noch in der Schlange. Meine Quittung für die 2000km an dem WE waren 0,00, und das ganz ohne Wartezeit zum tanken. Aber ich denke, auch denen hat es nie länger als 5 Minuten gedauert


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das Bild hier hat mir richtig gut gefallen  Als ich wieder weg war stand der Schwarze immer noch in der Schlange. Meine Quittung für die 2000km an dem WE waren 0,00, und das ganz ohne Wartezeit zum tanken. Aber ich denke, auch denen hat es nie länger als 5 Minuten gedauert


Na dann guck mal genau hin, dann weißt du wie die Zukunft bei E-Autos aussieht, wenn es so viele E-Autos gibt. Wie lange tankt man pro Auto, 30 bis 45 Minuten? Dann multipliziert das mit 3 + der eigene Tankvorgang und dann weißt du wie viel du in Zukunft an mehr Zeit einplanen darfst, tolle Aussichten!

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) und 2.) die Leute, die kein Reißverschluss verfahren einhalten und Autos nicht reinlassen, die ordentlich bis "nach ganz vorne" fahren und die Spur, wie vorgesehen, bis zum Schluss ausnutzen. Das ist die typisch deutsche Mentalität.
> "Ich bin vor 500m reingefahren und musste warten, dass musst du jetzt auch". Schlimm, einfach schlimm


Und dieser nachgewiesene Stuß ist auch noch so vorgeschrieben ... .


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das Bild hier hat mir richtig gut gefallen  Als ich wieder weg war stand der Schwarze immer noch in der Schlange. Meine Quittung für die 2000km an dem WE waren 0,00, und das ganz ohne Wartezeit zum tanken. Aber ich denke, auch denen hat es nie länger als 5 Minuten gedauert


Stellen die sich echt zum tanken an?   
Da müsste mir echt nen Fuß fehlen, bevor das passiert.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2021)

Aha, und was machst du mit leerem Tank und voller Tankstelle?


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2021)

Er plant seine Routen (wie oben erwähnt mit 3 Routenplanern) natürlich so vorausschauend, dass er ohne Tankstopps und mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 220km/h wie vorgesehen am Ziel ankommt. Oder er redet einfach nur Blech... man weiß es nicht.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und dieser nachgewiesene Stuß ist auch noch so vorgeschrieben ... .


Was genau meinst du mit nachgewiesener Stuss?

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit nachgewiesener Stuss?
> 
> MfG


Die Reißverschlußregelung beim Einscheren.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Reißverschlußregelung beim Einscheren.


Ahja, wo wurde das nachgewiesen und warum ist es Stuss?
Link dazu?


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aha, und was machst du mit leerem Tank und voller Tankstelle?


Ich tank in kleinen Dörfern...bei 75 Litern ist der nicht so schnell leer. Nach 600Km schau ich mich so langsam mal rum, damit ich 200Km Reserve hab.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

Ich komme bei entspannten 180 auch auf 800 km(Passat B8 großer Motor) und brauchte bis Kärnten aktuell von Berlin 9 Stunden, mit zwei Kindern und zwei mal Pause. Das mit einem Elektro-Auto künstlich auf 11 Stunden auszudehnen käme für mich nicht in Frage. Für Langstrecken würde ich mir dann entsprechend aus der Familie ein Diesel leien. Elektro ist aktuell eben eher was für Kurzstrecken, beziehungsweise der sinnvollere Zweitwagen, für Eigenheimbesitzer.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, wo wurde das nachgewiesen


Auf meinen 300.000 Dienstkilometern auf der Autobahn

Durch die Einfädelung "auf den Letzten Drücker" entstehen erheblich mehr Staus, als wenn sich die Autos schon früher einordnen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> und warum ist es Stuss?


Steht oben.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2021)

Ja super, dann muss es natürlich stimmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja super, dann muss es natürlich stimmen.


Ja, meine Erfahrungen müssen stimmen.

Gestern erst stand ich wieder vor so einem Nadelöhr.
Nach dem Einfädeln auf der letzten Rille ging es plötzlich ohne Stau weiter.
Komisch, nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2021)

Köstlich.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Auf meinen 300.000 Dienstkilometern auf der Autobahn
> 
> Durch die Einfädelung "auf den Letzten Drücker" entstehen erheblich mehr Staus, als wenn sich die Autos schon früher einordnen.
> 
> ...


So ein Unfug.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (12. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Komisch, nicht?


Nö, das ist nicht komisch. Warum sollte es das sein?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nach dem Einfädeln auf der letzten Rille ging es plötzlich ohne Stau weiter.


Beim Einfädeln entsteht der Stau nicht vor dir. 

Wenn sich ein Auto zu früh vor mich drängelt, muss ich bremsen und die hinter mir auch. Machen das mehrere muss mehr gebremst werden und es kommt zum Stillstand und zu teils gefährlichen Situationen. UND anstatt vorn am Nadelöhr einen PKW reinzulassen, muss ich dann insgesamt für jeden Reindrängler, ein Auto zusätzlich reinlassen. Das Reißverschlussverfahren ist richtig angewendet sehr sinnvoll. Dazu müssen nur alle mitspielen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Beim Einfädeln entsteht der Stau nicht vor dir.


Richtig.
Und wenn man mehr Platz zum Einfädeln hat, entsteht oft gar kein Stau mit stehenden Fahrzeugen.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das Reißverschlussverfahren ist richtig angewendet sehr sinnvoll. Dazu müssen nur alle mitspielen.


Klar, aber die Regelung, "dass sich diese Fahrzeuge* unmittelbar vor Beginn der Verengung*" einordnen sollen ist Unsinn.

Wenn ich 500 m zum Einordnen habe und nicht 10m gibt es viel weniger Stau und der Verkehr fließt besser weiter.


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2021)

Ja, wenn! Aber wenn Du noch 500m vor der Unfallstelle / Verengung bist und die Bahn dort schon komplett voll ist, dann halten diejenigen, die sich dort schon einfädeln wollen, alles auf.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, wenn! Aber wenn Du noch 500m vor der Unfallstelle / Verengung bist und die Bahn dort schon komplett voll ist, dann halten diejenigen, die sich dort schon einfädeln wollen, alles auf.


Trotzdem ist der Knoten lange nicht so fest, wie bei Einfädelung am letzten Meter, so wie es in der StVO steht.

Wenn ich es nicht dutzend male erlebt hätte ... .


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Knoten lange nicht so fest, wie bei Einfädelung am letzten Meter, so wie es in der StVO steht.
> 
> Wenn ich es nicht dutzend male erlebt hätte ... .


Das Einfädeln auf den letzten Metern funktioniert sehr gut, wenn man den Platz bis zum Schluss nutzt und ausreichend Abstand zum Vorermann hat, so da der Einfädelnde einscheren kann, ohne das der jenige der eifädeln lässt bremsen muss, dann gibt es auch keinen Rückstau. Es reicht aber auch schon einer wie du, der das voll deutsch nicht macht, weil er sich ja schon 500 m früher angestellt hat, sollen die anderen doch auch warten, und der hinter dir Fahrende dann zwei Autos reinlässt und schon beginnt der Bremsstau, der sich wie eine Welle nach hinten zieht, die immer größer wird und zu den ersten Wartezeiten führt. 

Spätes Einfädeln ist physisch gesehen das effektivste System, kollidiert aber immer wieder mit der deutschen Mentalität, solche Probleme hat man im Ausland fast kaum.

MfG


keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, wenn! Aber wenn Du noch 500m vor der Unfallstelle / Verengung bist und die Bahn dort schon komplett voll ist, dann halten diejenigen, die sich dort schon einfädeln wollen, alles auf.


Das sind dann 500 ungenutzte Entknotungsmeter, so einfach ist das. Dafür gibt es etliche Modellversuche, die das "zweifelsfrei" Aufzeigen. Es funktioniert nur dann nicht, wenn ein einzige jemanden nicht reinlässt, weil er meint der müsse jetzt auch warten, wie man selber, weil man sich ja schon 500 m vorher reingequetscht hat, obwohl mittlerweile viele Schilder darauf hinweisen genau das "nicht" zu tun.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2021)

Was für "500 ungenutzte Entknotungsmeter"? Ich schrieb davon, dass die AB evtl. an der Stelle schon voll ist und sich schon 500m vorher jeder irgendwo reindrängelt und es ging darum, ob man wartet, bis die Engstelle erreicht ist oder nicht. Was möchtest Du genau?


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2021)

Achso. Reisverschluss bedeutet den "Raum/Strecke nutzen", bis zum Ende und das bedeutet zu warten, logischer Weise. Auch in solchen Situationen funktioniert das Einfädeln, wenn die Autos die einfädeln lassen entsprechend darauf achten, siehe ausreichend Platz, jeder nur ein Auto einfädeln lassen etc..

MfG


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2021)

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Mir ging es um diejenigen, die sich schon hunderte Meter vor der Engstelle einfädeln wollen (und bereits dort den Verkehr verlangsamen) und nicht um die, die tatsächlich bis zum Ende auf ihrer Spur fahren und dann dort einfädeln. (so wie es vorgesehen ist)


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2021)

Was ich ja quasi mit dem was ich beschreibe bestätige.  

MfG


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2021)

Liebe Community, ich hätte da mal eine Bitte, kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen, weil ich Hilfe brauche?

Nach der vorhergehenden Debatte, mag der ein oder andere vielleicht verwundert sein aber an der Stelle sei noch einmal klar gestellt, dass ich E-Autos unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten positiv gegenüber stehe. Daher überlege ich zum Jahresende, da meine Finanzierung ausläuft, ob ich vielleicht ein E nehme.

Was könnt ihr denn da empfehlen, ich habe zwei Kinder, interessant sind kurze und mittlere Strecken, ich brauche Platz und auf den ein oder anderen Komfort, wie Rückfahrkamera, Spurhalteassistent, Bremsnotfallassistent, gute Soundanlage etc. will ich nicht mehr verzichten. 
Geplant ist die Ladung von zH aus, dazu müsste ich mir ja dann eine Wallbox besorgen. Leistung ist zweitrangig, Reichweite steht ganz vorne, es sollten mindestens 350km+ sein, bei "normaler" Nutzung.

Und dann stellt sich mir noch die grundlegende Frage und da fehlen mir komplett die Erfahrungswerte auf der einen Seite, Leasing oder Finanzierung, was sagt ihr, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht und was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Monatliches Budget maximal 200 €, Sonderzahlungen außen vor und wichtig ist Kostensicherheit auch bei Unfall, Stichwort Wertminderung Leasing, Raparaturkosten etc..

Über Anregungen, Ideen, Inspirationen, Erfahrungen etc.. würde ich mich sehr freuen.  

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es reicht aber auch schon einer wie du, der das voll deutsch nicht macht,


Seit wann kennst Du meine Fahrweise?


----------



## TrueRomance (12. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich 500 m zum Einordnen habe und nicht 10m gibt es viel weniger Stau und der Verkehr fließt besser weiter.


Das ist doch albern. Lässt die zweite Spur immer jeweils ein Auto vorn rein, läuft alles gut. Die, die sich vorher einfädeln sorgen für den Stau. Ist die mittlere Spur natürlich nahezu leer kann man auch eher nach rechts, weil dann niemand bremsen muss. Dass es zu zähem Verkehr und teils Stillstand kommt ist doch völlig normal wenn 3 Spuren voll sind und die Fahrbahn verengt wird, die Reindrängler machen die Situation aber nicht besser sonder sorgen für mehr noch mehr Stillstand oder gar einen Unfall. Aber nachdem ich gestern über die A1, die A7 und A2 musste, wundert mich nichts mehr. Viele Urlaubsfahrer die nicht wissen wie man auf f Autobahnen fährt. Jeder will auf der linken Spur fahren und jeder will mit 5 km/h überholen. Sowas wie gestern hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2021)

Ist normal in der Urlaubszeit.
Das ist die schlimmste Zeit des Jahres auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Über Anregungen, Ideen, Inspirationen, Erfahrungen etc.. würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Da muss ich erst mal suchen... mit 200€ im Monat wird das bei 350km+ (ich nehme an du brauchst die auch im Winter quasi täglich) nämlich recht eng... aber ich suche mal...

Wo wäre denn dein Kostenlimit? Bzw. wie viel kannst Anzahlen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist doch albern. Lässt die zweite Spur immer jeweils ein Auto vorn rein, läuft alles gut.


So läuft es aber nicht.
Sieht man jeden Tag auf der A4.

Und wenn ich morgen wieder hinfahre geht es eben wieder nicht.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die, die sich vorher einfädeln sorgen für den Stau.


Richtig - und das ist Vorschrift:


> dass sich *diese Fahrzeuge unmittelbar vor Beginn der Verengung* jeweils im Wechsel nach einem auf dem durchgehenden Fahrstreifen fahrenden Fahrzeug einordnen können


So funktioniert die Praxis *eben nicht*.


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2021)

Mhhh, gute Frage, die kann ich adhoc nicht beantworten. Ist daas denn bei Leasing relevant, dass ist ja dann eher die Ballon-Finanzierungsfrage oder? Ich wäre dahingehend flexibel.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So läuft es aber nicht.
> Sieht man jeden Tag auf der A4.
> 
> Und wenn ich morgen wieder hinfahre geht es eben wieder nicht.
> ...


Gehen tut das schon, nur sind Leute nicht in der Lage dazu.
Die Einen lassen keinen mehr rein und die Anderen haben Schiss, nicht mehr rüber zu kommen.
Ende vom Lied, alle stehen im Stau und die Spur daneben ist frei.


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2021)

Berliner Kurier: Batterie entzündet sich – E-Auto brennt ab! Jetzt soll der Besitzer 10.000 Euro blechen, obwohl er voll versichert war.
https://www.berliner-kurier.de/pano...echen-obwohl-er-voll-versichert-war-li.176714

Stimmt es, dass die Garantie auf Batterien im Falle eines Brandes erlischt? Ist das nicht etwas zynisch, da das wohl einer der Hauptgründe sein dürfte für defekte Batterien?

MfG


----------



## keinnick (13. August 2021)

Das solltest Du vielleicht den Hersteller und die Gerichte in den USA fragen. Hat mit der Gesetzeslage in Deutschland vermutlich recht wenig zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2021)

Interessant ist auch, dass es anscheinend ein Sofwareupdate für sein Auto gab. 
Es wird aber nicht erwähnt, ob das bei ihm auch aufgespielt wurde. 
Wenn nicht, dann würde es mich nicht wundern, dass die Garantie nicht greift.


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2021)

Ich habe gerade mal recherchiert und bin über den Punkt gestolpert, dass die Batterie-Garantie bei Tiefenentladung erlischt. Wie macht man es denn, wenn man ohne Auto mehrere Wochen im Urlaub ist?!? Oder wenn man gebrauchter Stromer kauft, da muss man sich das ja vertraglich versichern lassen, die maximale Standdauer beispielsweise oder ob eine Tiefenentladung statt fand?!? Garantie gibt es oftmals bis zu 70 Prozent Restkapazität, bedeutet also das 30 % Reichweitenschwund in der Toleranz liegen? Mhhh, statt 300 Km dann nur noch 210 km zu kommen klingt nicht so toll, wohlgemerkt, wenn die Batterie immer ideal genutzt wurde. Falsche Nutzung könnte den Vorgang auch beschleunigen also deutlich vor den oftmal rund 200.000 km, die dafür als Rechengrundlage dient?!?

Wäre da ein Leihakku nicht klüger, so wie bei Renault und bieten das noch andere Hersteller an?

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal recherchiert und bin über den Punkt gestolpert, dass die Batterie-Garantie bei Tiefenentladung erlischt.


Hast du da einen Link für uns? 

@ Topic
Heute ist AI-Day bei Tesla. Mal sehen was sie vorstellen werden. 








						Heute Nacht ist KI-Tag bei Tesla: Live-Stream im Netz und was Beobachter (nicht) erwarten
					

Teslas KI-Tag wird live im Internet übertragen. Im Vorfeld dämpfte CEO Musk die Erwartungen – könnte aber eine Roboter-Überraschung haben.




					teslamag.de


----------



## FetterKasten (19. August 2021)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Probefahrt mit nem Model 3 gemacht (die einfache Variante mit einem Motor an der Hinterachse) und ich muss sagen ich bin etwas hin- und hergerissen:

Das Auto fährt sich wirklich verdammt gut. Beschleunigung aus dem Stand natürlich beeindruckend, aber auch die direkte Lenkung mit viel Feedback und der niedrige Schwerpunkt, machen selbst das günstige Model 3 schon zu einem Sportwagen. Kann man echt auch um die Ecken prügeln.
Der Autopilot war auch ganz nett, wenn auch eher Spielerei und in vielen Fällen funktionierte er gut.

Was mir aber nicht wirklich gefallen hat, ist der Innenraum.
Die Verarbeitung ist zwar recht gut, allerdings dieses total kahle Konzept würde mich wohl schon stören.
Man kann nicht mal einfach die Geschwindigkeit ablesen, sondern muss immer nach rechts auf das große Display schauen.
Die "Ledersitze" ware auch von der Materialanmutung wie billigstes Kunstleder, so gummi-/plastikartig.

Und die Akkuproblematik, Ladestation daheim etc. bleibt halt zusätzlich noch ein Thema.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hast du da einen Link für uns?











						Elektroauto-Batterie: Haltbarkeit, Garantie, Reparatur
					

Wie lange hält der Akku vom Elektroauto? Was bringt die Garantie? Was kostet eine Reparatur?




					www.adac.de
				




MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (19. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> 11 Stunden für 950Km?
> Da fahre ich lieber Autobahn und spare mir 4 Stunden...ich will doch irgendwann auch mal ankommen.





FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal ne Probefahrt mit nem Model 3 gemacht (die einfache Variante mit einem Motor an der Hinterachse) und ich muss sagen ich bin etwas hin- und hergerissen:
> 
> Das Auto fährt sich wirklich verdammt gut. Beschleunigung aus dem Stand natürlich beeindruckend, aber auch die direkte Lenkung mit viel Feedback und der niedrige Schwerpunkt, machen selbst das günstige Model 3 schon zu einem Sportwagen. Kann man echt auch um die Ecken prügeln.
> Der Autopilot war auch ganz nett, wenn auch eher Spielerei und in vielen Fällen funktionierte er gut.
> ...


1.) Model 3 ist einfach ein geiles Auto
2.) Ja, für das Gewicht fährt sich das Auto wirklich gut, auch wenn ich persönlich etwas andere Dämpfer besser finden würde. Hier liegen meines Erachtens nach die meisten etablierten KFZ Hersteller noch vorne. 
3.) Warum?
Das kahle Konzept ist eben das Konzept. Ich persönlich habe immer nach möglichst wenig Schaltern und Knöpfen Ausschau gehalten, bereits mein erster Neuwagen war ein Mazda 3 mit der Möglichkeit diesen tollen Drehknopf Regelung (glaube ich aus den Audis abgeschaut). Da konnte ich 90 % der Aktionen über einen zentralen Knopf erledigen, lediglich Sitzheizung und Heizung musste ich noch über alternative Knöpfe erledigen. Seit dem ich das Model 3 habe, mache ich ca. 90% aller Eingaben über die Sprachsteuerung. Diese ist nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit den Sprachsteuerungen aus meinen Vorgängern, sondern macht einfach was sie soll. Manchmal muss man das richtige Kommando finden, aber das hat man nach zwei Wochen raus. 

Ich (sicherlich absolut subjektiv) finde den Innenraum sehr stylisch und schön, ja das Leder könnte hochwertiger sein, aber beim Rest kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Bin aber auch von Typ her nicht derjenige, der jemals in seinem Leben einen "deutschen" Premium (wobei das ja mittlerweile jahrzehnte her ist) fahren möchte. Die größten Vorteile bei Tesla, sind zugleich die größten Nachteile bei anderen, gerade deutschen Herstellern. Hab letztens Wassertropfen in der Heckleuchte festgestellt, App aufgemacht, Foto gemacht, Termin ausgesucht und dem netten Ranger den Weg gewiesen. Hat mich 5 Minuten meiner Zeit gekostet und alles war repariert. Kein Hinfahren, warten, Leihwagen Diskussionen, dann doch mit dem Taxi zur Arbeit gebracht werden usw. Der kommt zu dir und repariert was er kann. 

Meine persönliche Meinung, der Tesla ist mit Abstand das stimmigste Konzept was ich je gefahren bin. Von A bis Z auf EMobilität ausgelegt und in einem sehr hohen Grad umgesetzt. Mit deutlich über 400km realistischer Reichweite im Sommer und immer noch über 300km Reichweite im Winter, wohlgemerkt beim stressigen Kurzstrecken fahren, wo die Batterie deutlich überproportional durch Zuheizen belastet wird (klar, muss ja erstmal warm werden und irgendwann nur noch halten, bedeutet bei längeren Strecken wird das weniger ins Gewicht fallen) bin ich noch nirgends auf Probleme gestoßen. Im Urlaub sind wir knapp 900km Anreise gefahren, mit zwei Stopps, der erste Stopp war eine kurze Pinkelpause, vieleicht 5Min, der zweite Stopp war dann ein normales Mittagessen. Beide am Supercharger, nach dem Mittagessen war er auf 100%, aber nicht weil wir es brauchten, sondern weil wir es konnten. Geschätzt hätte ich gesagt, dass zweimal 10 Minuten Laden völlig ausgereicht hätten. Wer mir jetzt kommt, dass Tanken schneller geht, schnell die Füße in die Hand, der Unterschied dürfte marginal sein. 

Am Urlaubsort war das Laden überhaupt kein Problem, im ersten Hotel waren 11kw Ladesäulen da, über Nacht ist damit jedes E Auto gut gefüllt, selbst in der FeWo haben wir ein Verlängerungskabel nach draußen gezogen und und mit 2,2kW geladen (3,7kw wären zwar möglich, aber da man nicht weiß, wie die Steckdosen ausgelegt sind, habe ich im Tesla auf 10A Ladestrom gestellt, 10A ist das gängige Maß für Hausverkabelungen) . Dauert halt ein bischen länger, aber ab und zu hatte ich sowieso das Bedürfnis zu schlafen. Ich bin nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen, aber selbst in den Kuhdörfern in Österreich habe ich Ladesäulen gesehen. Man wird als in der Regel eher nicht liegen bleiben, denn es gibt wohl bereits deutlich mehr Ladesäulen als Tankstellen.


----------



## FetterKasten (19. August 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung, der Tesla ist mit Abstand das stimmigste Konzept was ich je gefahren bin. Von A bis Z auf EMobilität ausgelegt und in einem sehr hohen Grad umgesetzt.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Klar, E-Mobilität, aber das ist wirklich so umgesetzt, wie es sein sollte.

Verbrenner sind eh nicht mehr das, was sie einmal waren. Und heutzutage ist da soviel Fake mit dabei, damit den Kunden alte "Ideale" vorgegaukelt werden, wie zb. künstlicher Motorsound, Fake Auspuffe etc.

Da ist gleich ein Tesla eigentlich nur konsequent.

Bin aktuell aber trotzdem bei ner Mercedes A250 Limousine. Letztesmal verbrennen 
Außerdem ist der Innenraum im Vergleich zum Tesla eine ganz andere Dimension, mit der Beleuchtung und allem.
Und dank MBUX nicht weniger modern.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) Model 3 ist einfach ein geiles Auto
> 2.) Ja, für das Gewicht fährt sich das Auto wirklich gut, auch wenn ich persönlich etwas andere Dämpfer besser finden würde. Hier liegen meines Erachtens nach die meisten etablierten KFZ Hersteller noch vorne.
> 3.) Warum?
> Das kahle Konzept ist eben das Konzept. Ich persönlich habe immer nach möglichst wenig Schaltern und Knöpfen Ausschau gehalten, bereits mein erster Neuwagen war ein Mazda 3 mit der Möglichkeit diesen tollen Drehknopf Regelung (glaube ich aus den Audis abgeschaut). Da konnte ich 90 % der Aktionen über einen zentralen Knopf erledigen, lediglich Sitzheizung und Heizung musste ich noch über alternative Knöpfe erledigen. Seit dem ich das Model 3 habe, mache ich ca. 90% aller Eingaben über die Sprachsteuerung. Diese ist nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit den Sprachsteuerungen aus meinen Vorgängern, sondern macht einfach was sie soll. Manchmal muss man das richtige Kommando finden, aber das hat man nach zwei Wochen raus.
> ...


Also ich fahre von Berlin aus 9 Stunden nach Österreich(Kärnten), mit zwei bis drei kurzen Toiletten/Beine vertreten Stops, wovon einmal tanken ist. Wie ist denn die Reichweite beim Tesla, wenn man 160 fährt, bei voller Besetzung und maximaler Zuladung. Aprospros Zuladung, wieviel darf man eigentlich bei voller Besetzung?

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2021)

Wie es scheint wird das Supercharger-Netzwerk nach der Öffnung für andere Hersteller jetzt noch stärker ausgebaut:
https://www.golem.de/news/oeffnung-...ger-netzwerk-massiv-ausbauen-2108-159009.html


DaStash schrieb:


> Elektroauto-Batterie: Haltbarkeit, Garantie, Reparatur
> 
> 
> Wie lange hält der Akku vom Elektroauto? Was bringt die Garantie? Was kostet eine Reparatur?
> ...


Merci!  Ui, das ist spannend. Das hatte ich so gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Technisch ist das wie es scheint der Lithium-Ionen Technologie geschuldet.


DaStash schrieb:


> Wie macht man es denn, wenn man ohne Auto mehrere Wochen im Urlaub ist?!?


Wenn du eine Tiefgarage mit Stellplatz oder ein Einfamilienhäuschen hast, dann kannst du das Auto dauerhaft an eine Wallbox hängen. An Schukosteckdosen würde ich es nicht für längere Zeit hängen, da diese nicht auf einen Dauerstrom von 16 Ampere ausgelegt sind. Um eine Wallbox oder CEE-Steckdose kommst du also nicht herum.

Die Frage die man sich aber stellen muss: In welcher Zeit entlädt sich der Akku? Denn eigentlich verhindert das Batterie-Management-System zumindest das grober Unfug beim Akku passiert. Vor Kriechströme kann das System aber nicht schützen. 

Jetzt müsste man wissen wie hoch die Kriechströme sind. Bei einem E-Bike kann es dir durchaus passieren, das sich der Akku über die Wintermonate (als Dezember, Januar, Februar) tiefenentladen hat.



DaStash schrieb:


> Oder wenn man gebrauchter Stromer kauft, da muss man sich das ja vertraglich versichern lassen, die maximale Standdauer beispielsweise oder ob eine Tiefenentladung statt fand?!?


Das würde ich sowieso empfehlen. 

Beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf gibt es grundsätzlich kein Rückgaberecht. 
Allerdings kannst du vom Kauf zurücktreten, wenn ein erheblicher Mangel am Fahrzeug vorliegt. Und einen defekten/tiefenentladenen Akku würde ich also solchen bezeichnen. Das ist ja wie ein Loch im Benzintank. 
Du musst halt solche Mängel zeitnah anzeigen. Bei Tesla kann dir das Tesla-Servicecenter sicher weiterhelfen. Die können ganz einfach auslesen ob der Akku tiefenentladen wurde. Ist dem so, dann zeigst du den Mangel bei deinem Händler an damit dieser nachbessern oder ein gleichwertiges Fahrzeug zur Verfügung stellen kann. Wenn der Verkäufer sich weigert oder die Nachbesserung nicht zu stande kommt, dann kannst du das Fahrzeug zurückgeben oder aber eine Gutschrift vom Händler fordern. 

Beim Privatverkauf ist das etwas anders. Du hast nur dann ein ein Rückgaberecht für den Gebrauchtwagen, wenn der Verkäufer eine Garantie für eine gewisse Eigenschaft des Fahrzeugs übernommen hat oder dir einen Mangel arglistig verschwiegen hat. Die Beweispflicht liegt bei dir. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre da ein Leihakku nicht klüger, so wie bei Renault und bieten das noch andere Hersteller an?


Nagel mich jetzt bitte nicht drauf fest, aber ich glaube das Renault und Nissan die letzten sind, die das anbieten.

Ein Vorteil der Akkumiete ist, dass der Hersteller den Akku bei einem Defekt ohne Mehrkosten umtauscht. Geht ein gekaufter Akku nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt, bleibt der Käufer auf den Kosten sitzen. Es sei denn, der Hesteller ist kulant. Hat man bei Tesla ja immer wieder mal erlebt.
 Zudem hat man bei der Miete nicht die hohen einmaligen Kosten, die beim Akkukauf anfallen.

Ob sich ein Mietakku lohnt hängt immer davon ab wieviel Kilometer du im Jahr fährst. Bei Renault gibt es verschiedenen Preismodelle. *Klick*

Für "Vielfahrer", also ab 12.500 km pro Jahr macht der Kauf des Akkus mehr Sinn, da er sich schneller amortisiert.




BigBoymann schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung, der Tesla ist mit Abstand das stimmigste Konzept was ich je gefahren bin.


Das war auch damals meine Einschätzung nach der Probefahrt mit dem Telsa Model S Raven. Ich bin gespannt was in Zukunft noch folgen wird. Wir stehen erst am Anfang.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Reichweite beim Tesla, wenn man 160 fährt, bei voller Besetzung und maximaler Zuladung. Aprospros Zuladung, wieviel darf man eigentlich bei voller Besetzung?


Kommt auf den Tesla an. Wir haben damals eine größere Runde aka Tagesausflug mit dem Model S Raven gedreht. Da war das Auto mit 4 Personen besetzt, und wir sind über die Autobahn mit ca. 120 Km/h gedödelt. Ist für mich persönlich die angenehmste Reisegeschwindigkeit. Vorallem wenn ich ein volles Auto hab. Da fahre ich grundsätzlich vorsichtiger. 

Räder waren glaube ich 20". Welcher Reifenhersteller kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Jahreszeit war Spätsommer/Herbst.

Unsere Strecke war: 
München --> Nürnberg --> Stuttgart --> Ulm --> Augsburg -->München

Inkl. fahrt durch die Städte und einigen Pausen an denen aber nicht geladen wurde.

In bzw. kurz vor Ulm (liegt zwischen Stuttgart und München) hatten wir ca. 475 Km auf dem Tacho. Dort waren wir dann am Supercharger. Nicht weil es dringend nötig gewesen wäre, sondern weil es das Tesla Navi empfohlen hatte. War auch ziemlich praktisch. Direkt in der Nachbarschaft war ein Burger King und andere Futtertempel. 

Nach dem Zwischenladen haben wir ihn dann auch mal getreten. Und mein lieber Schwan, der Koffer maschiert ganz schön... 

Kurz noch zum Fahrgefühl/Komfort:
Den Großteil der über 630 Km bin ich gefahren. Ich hab im Leben schon einige größere Touren auf den Tacho gebracht und ich fahr wirklich gerne Auto. Aber so entspannt bin ich noch nie im Leben gereist/gefahren. Unglaublich wie gemütlich das Auto ist. 

Im direkten Vergleich mit einem Verbrenner hat sich das Gesamterlebnis angefühlt, als ob man von einer Pferdekutsche auf die USS Enterprise umsteigt.  Meinen Mitfahrern ging es ähnlich. Vorallem wenn sie dann selbst am Steuer waren.

Aber es gibt einfach soviele Faktoren auf die du bei solchen Tests keinen Einfluss hast. Verkehr, Wetter, Straßenzustand etc. Dennoch kann ich jedem nur mal empfehlen es selbst auszuprobieren. Selbst wenn man dann kein E-Auto kauft, ist es sicher eine spannende Erfahrung für den einen oder anderen.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. August 2021)

Das sword aber dem Heizer nix geben.. der will den Stress den permanent Gas geben und wieder Bremsen verursacht nur damit man schnell fahren kann. Von Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben die auch oft keine Ahnung. 
Mit 120 bis 130 konstant dahin gleiten ist so viel entspannter als das ewige Auf und  Ab…  Andere müssen Strecke machen weil,sie denken dass sie allen anderen überlegen sind und biologische Regeln für sie nicht gelten, also ballert man 9h durch….wie clever das ist muss man mit sich selber abmachen.
Aber das Tempolimit kommt auch in D noch. Ab dann wird’s auch da entspannter.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das sword aber dem Heizer nix geben.. der will den Stress den permanent Gas geben und wieder Bremsen verursacht nur damit man schnell fahren kann. Von Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben die auch oft keine Ahnung.
> Mit 120 bis 130 konstant dahin gleiten ist so viel entspannter als das ewige Auf und  Ab…  Andere müssen Strecke machen weil,sie denken dass sie allen anderen überlegen sind und biologische Regeln für sie nicht gelten, also ballert man 9h durch….wie clever das ist muss man mit sich selber abmachen.
> Aber das Tempolimit kommt auch in D noch. Ab dann wird’s auch da entspannter.


160 Km/h ist gemütliches Dahingleiten, da muss man nicht bremsen. Ich finde 120/130 fahren eher sehr unentspannt und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man das anderen nicht zugestehen kann und die eigenen Maßstäbe hier als die "Richtigen" darstellt. Fakt ist doch, könnte man mit den Stromern effektiv schneller fahren über lange Distanzen, dann würde man es auch wohl machen, siehe Verbrenner. Das ist doch so mehr eine Behelfsargumentation, um den Mangel zu kompensieren, wenn wir mal tief in uns gehen und ehrlich sind. 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber das Tempolimit kommt auch in D noch. Ab dann wird’s auch da entspannter.


Das Tempolimit hilft dir auch nicht wenn die Fahrer teilweise massiv verwirrt sind. 

Ist immer wieder genial in München zu sehen. Da wäre ich gerne Zivilpolizist. Man muss einfach nur durch die Stadt fahren, und die Leute drängen sich einen direkt auf. Letztens an der Ampel: Taxi steht auf einer Linksabbiegerspur, blinkt Links und biegt nach Rechts ab....   Und das ist nicht das erste mal das ich sowas gesehen hab.  

Davon abgesehen haben wir in Deutschland ja bereits ein Tempolimit. Nennt sich "Achtung Baustelle"  und ist dauerhaft auf deutschen Autobahnen zu finden. Macht Spaß von über 220 Sachen auf 80 runterzubremsen.
Um´s in Werner´s Worten zu sagen. Da verteilt sich meine Bremse.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig Gas geben lohnt sich auf den Autobahnen meistens nur noch Nachts. Zumindest wenn ich meinen Koffer auch wirklich mal ausfahren will ohne das die Bremsscheiben glühen wie eine Sonnenuntergang im Hochsommer weil ein Schnarcher mit 120 auf die linke Spur zieht und ich den Anker werfen muss. Aber wie war das? Ich hab für den ganzen Tacho bezahlt, also nutze ich auch den ganzen Tacho.


----------



## BigBoymann (20. August 2021)

1.) Zuladung liegt bei 450kg
2.) Reichweite bei 160 ist natürlich geringer, als bei 120! Aber dennoch würde ich hier locker die 300km reißen. Wenn ich nicht in den Urlaub fahre, dann fahre ich auf den BABs durchaus auch meine 160-180 km/h und komme eigentlich nie über Verbräuche von 230Wh/km (Durchschnitt), im City Verkehr schaffe ich da aber auch durchaus Durschnitte von 100 Wh/km. 
Der Durchschnitt wird aber eben viel geringer sein, da du es niemals schaffen wirst, diese 160km/h durchgängig zu fahren. Alleine über 200km in Österreich darfst du ja effektiv nur mit 130 km/h und ich meine nach Kärnten selber wäre mittlerweile sogar ein ganzen Teilstück der A10 (?) für Verbrenner gar nur 100km/h aus Umweltgründen. Dort dürfte der Tesla gar 130km/h fahren, würde also sogar mal Zeit gewinnen.

Im übrigen mit Pausen 9 Stunden für diese Strecke mit einem Model 3 Long Range sind überhaupt kein Problem. Wir sind knapp 10 Stunden unterwegs gewesen, aber eben nicht, weil wir warten mussten, das Model 3 hätte sich locker mit 10 Minuten Stopp zufrieden gegeben. Generell muss man natürlich den Kopf für so etwas mal frei machen, aber wenn man das dann macht, stellt einen ein E-Auto vor keinerlei Probleme. Wir reden hier von 10 auf 80% laden, zu knapp 25 Minuten Ladedauer, wenn man ehrlich ist, Tanken, pinkeln, Kaffee holen dauert schon und wenn man nicht gerade nachts fährt, sondern zu normalen Zeiten, dann wird man hier an der Autobahnraststätte auch gerne mal 20 Minuten brauchen, besonders wenn man Damen an Bord hat, die an den meisten Raststätten ja nunmal noch Schlange stehen dürfen. 

Aber ja, bei Volllast und belastbarer Blase bist du mit einem Verbrenner zeitlich im Vorteil, das ist nicht abzustreiten. Als signifikanten Nachteil kann ich das aber nicht erkennen, wir reden hier von zwei Fahrten im Jahr, dabei reden wir dann auch nicht von Zeitunterschieden von 100% oder sonstwas, sondern von 30 Minuten maximal. Also letzlich ergibt sich ein Nachteil von knapp 1 Stunde im Jahr. Dafür hole ich diese Zeit fünfmal wieder rein, denn ich muss nicht mehr einmal die Woche die Tankstelle ansteuern und meine 5 Minuten Tanken, bezahlen und sonstwas machen. Ich lade entspannt während ich einkaufe, oder schlafe. Dazu muss ich nicht einmal im Jahr in die Werkstatt fahren (was sicherlich mehr als eine Stunde Zeitaufwand bedeutet), kann meine Umweltspur nutzen, kann kostenlos parken ohne den lästigen Fußweg zur Parkuhr anzutreten und und und. 

Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile des Elektroautos bereits jetzt die Nachteile. Klar wird man nicht von heute auf morgen umstellen können, aber ständig nur wiederholen, dass dies nicht geht ist eben gar keine Lösung. Man sollte sich selbst hinterfragen, im Kopf mal frei machen und dann vieleicht einfach mal ausprobieren. Einfach mal nen Monat so ein Ding mieten, soll gehen und wunderbar funkionieren. Wenn ich mich aber schon mit ner Fleppe im Gesicht in so ein KFZ reinsetze, kann ich es auch gleich lassen, sollte aber darum bewusst sein, dass das Problem nicht das Auto ist, sondern der Fahrer!

@Fetter Kasten: Ich bin absolut kein Freund der deutschen Automobilindustrie. Sind zwar alles wirklich schöne Autos, aber Preis / Leistung, auch abseits des Leasings/Kaufs sind für mich unterirdisch. Hab soviele Bekannte, die sich nicht von Abbringen lassen und mir dann einen "vorlügen" wie viel sie für die ersten Inspektionen zahlen, die ersten Reperaturen (sofern denn so lange genutzt) und sonst alles, dass es schon echt krank ist. Wenn man dann eben noch berücksichtigt, dass diese Hersteller in Sachen Qualität nichts mehr auf die Kette (ja, wer um die Steuerkettenproblematiken aller deutschen Hersteller Bescheid weiß, könnte ein Wortspiel vermuten) bekommt, dann im Service noch die Probleme auf die Kunden abwälzt, der wird von mir ganz sicher niemals Zuspruch erfahren und Geld sehen. Da können die noch so geile Spaltmaße haben, wobei selbst hier sind die Koreaner mittlerweile führend, noch so ein geiles Leder auf ihrem Sitz spannen. Die A Klasse als solches ist mittlerweile ein echt hübsches Auto, aber aus den o.g. Gründen für mich keine Wahl. 
P.S.
Im übrigen habe ich auch gerade einen neuen Verbrenner geordert, es ist also bei weitem nicht so, dass ich alles nur noch auf E Basis mache. Es gibt aber derzeit einfach keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit einen Pampersbomber in einer E-Variante, selbst Hybrid Variante zu bekommen. Von daher bin ich sicherlich allem gegenüber aufgeschlossen.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

Was bedeutet das in der Praxis, volles Auto, volle Zuladung, 160 km/h, drei mal aufladen. Dann sind wir ja bei den 2 Stunden plus?!?

Und einen signifikanten Nachteil gibt es, deine Werte sind nicht praxistauglich, denn so einen Tesla, der Reichweiten technisch und ladetechnisch das Optimum darstellt, können sich die meisten wohl eher nicht leisten.

Und das hat auch nichts mit Kopf frei machen zu tun, sondern ist im Grunde eine zu tiefst einfache Entscheidung. Was ist wirtschaftlicher? Ab wann amortisiert sich so ein E, bei den Mehrkosten etc.. Ich bin dem Thema auch nicht abgeneigt, da ich meistens nur Kurz-/Mittelstrecken fahre aber wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue wird mir schlecht und wenn ich dann überlege ich würde zur Miete wohnen und müsste öffentliche Lademöglichkeiten nutzen, wäre das Thema für mich schon abgehakt, sowohl preislich als auch vom zeitlichen Faktor her.

In deinem speziellen Szenario ist das alles gut und schön aber das spiegelt eben nichts das wieder, wie es für ein Großteil der Autofaher sich in der Praxis verhält.

So lange man diese Probleme alle nicht löst, finde ich es nicht angebracht, diese Mobilitätsform "zu forcieren", meiner Meinung nach, denn so bestraft man einfach die Menschen, die nicht die Infrastruktur haben, siehe Miete oder das nötige Kleingeld.

p.s.: Ich habe nie von Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit geschrieben und natürlich fährt jeder mit Verstand vorgeschrieben, außerhalb Deutschland nur liegt der Großteil der Strecke nicht in Österreich.

MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (20. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> 160 Km/h ist gemütliches Dahingleiten, da muss man nicht bremsen. Ich finde 120/130 fahren eher sehr unentspannt und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man das anderen nicht zugestehen kann und die eigenen Maßstäbe hier als die "Richtigen" darstellt. Fakt ist doch, könnte man mit den Stromern effektiv schneller fahren über lange Distanzen, dann würde man es auch wohl machen, siehe Verbrenner. Das ist doch so mehr eine Behelfsargumentation, um den Mangel zu kompensieren, wenn wir mal tief in uns gehen und ehrlich sind.
> 
> MfG


1.) 160 km/h ist ganz offiziell kein gemütliches Gleiten, sondern durchaus gefährlich und übersteigt das menschliche Können!



> Wie gefährlich schnelles Fahren ist, weiß auch Siegfried Brockmann. Er arbeitet für den Gesamtverband der deutschen Versicherungswirtschaft und leitet dort eine Stelle zur Unfallforschung. Bei 160 km/h sei der Reaktionsweg oft zu kurz, um einem Hindernis rechtzeitig ausweichen könne, sagt Brockmann. Vor allem ältere Menschen würden einen solchen Aufprall oft nicht überleben. Alleine die Wucht des Gurts könne bei so einer Geschwindigkeit töten.



2.) 160 km/h ist ja maximal in Teilstücken noch möglich, ein Blick auf die Karte verrät alleine auf dem 900km langen Stück zwischen Berlin und Kärnten, dass davon ca. 40km nicht auf der Autobahn stattfinden, 225km nicht auf einer deutschen Autobahn und auf den verbleibedenen 635km insgesamt 10 Baustellen liegen. Dazu kann ich mich dunkel erinnern, dass aus Berlin raus, die ersten 30-40km ganz sicher ein Tempolimit herrscht und auch auf der weiteren Strecke überall verteilt Tempolimits für Verlangsamung sorgen. 
über 900km und 9 Stunden (selbst mit 15 Minuten Pause) sprechen ja auch rechnerisch nicht von einer allzu hohen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, 102,85 km/h!


DaStash schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das in der Praxis, volles Auto, volle Zuladung, 160 km/h, drei mal aufladen. Dann sind wir ja bei den 2 Stunden plus?!?
> 
> Und einen signifikanten Nachteil gibt es, deine Werte sind nicht praxistauglich, denn so einen Tesla, der Reichweiten technisch und ladetechnisch das Optimum darstellt, können sich die meisten wohl eher nicht leisten.
> 
> MfG


2 Stunden Laden? 
Stimmt doch eben nicht! Ich lade 20Min für 70% Zuladung!Ich muss ja nicht sechsmal nachladen!

Warum sind meine Werte nicht praxistauglich? Hier fährt der Kollege einen A250, kostet mit Sicherheit deutlich über 40k, mein Model 3 kostet netto (als nach Bafa) 50k. Wo ist da jetzt der große Unterschied?


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) 160 km/h ist ganz offiziell kein gemütliches Gleiten, sondern durchaus gefährlich und übersteigt das menschliche Können!


Offiziell??

Es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das man konzentrierter fährt, wenn man schneller als 120 fährt.  Ich würde nun aber nicht sagen, dass es offiziell ist.

MfG


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 1.) 160 km/h ist ganz offiziell kein gemütliches Gleiten, sondern durchaus gefährlich und übersteigt das menschliche Können!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil ein Auto was roh 60.000 €+ kostet sich nun einmal eher weniger als mehr Leute leisten können und du aber die Erfahrung daraus verallgemeinerst. Auf "günstige" E´s trifft das aber alles nicht zu, siehe Reichweite, Zuladung, Ladedauer etc..

MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (20. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das man konzentrierter fährt, wenn man schneller als 120 fährt.  Ich würde nun aber nicht sagen, dass es offiziell ist.


Doch, ist von der Hand zuweisen. Bei kurzen Strecken würde ich da noch nichtmal widersprechen, aber je länger die Strecke wird umso anstrengender ist das ganze und die Konzentration geht zur Neige. Und ob Konzentrations jetzt was an den Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten ändern kann? Ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln, die sind von Mensch zu Mensch sicherlich unterschiedlich, aber bei 120km und 160 km/h sind die Zeiten die gleichen, nur die zurückgelegte Entfernung ist größer. 

Unfallzahlen sinken drastisch bei Tempo 130



> Weil ein Auto was roh 60.000 €+ kostet sich nun einmal eher weniger als mehr Leute leisten können und du aber die Erfahrung daraus verallgemeinerst. Auf "günstige" E´s trifft das aber alles nicht zu, siehe Reichweite, Zuladung, Ladedauer etc..


Ein E-Auto ist in der Anschaffung teurer, aber es sind seltsamerweise immer die gleichen, die gegen E-Autos wettern. Sehr oft sind die Fahrer hochpreisiger anderer Fahrzeuge, in Deutschland sehr vermehrt Mercedes, Audi, BMW, VW Fahrer. Aber auch hier wird ja viel zu kurz gedacht,
Beispiel A Klasse (ein Kleinwagen), Kaufpreis in guter Ausstattung ca. 50k. Dazu kommen dann bei 4 Jahren, 4 Inspektionen a ca. 750 EUR, dazu kommen 4 Jahre KFZ Steuer, 4 Jahre Sprit (7l / 100km / 60k Kilometer / 1,50 EUR/L), also ca. 9.700 EUR zusätzliche Kosten.
Auf 4 Jahre gerechnet 59.700 EUR.

Der Tesla kostet 60k, abzgl. 6k BAFA, zzgl. 0 EUR Werkstatt, zzgl. 0 EUR KFZ Steuer, zzgl. Treibstoff (60k / 150Wh/km x 0,30 EUR (überwiegend langsames Laden (Stromtarif bei mir zu Hause 0,24 EUR, aufgerundet wegen gelegentlichem teureren Schnellladen) sind also zzgl. 2.700 EUR laufende Kosten. Damit kostet der Tesla in 4 Jahren ca. 56.700 EUR

Merkste?

So teuer ist ein Stromer nicht und es muss ja nicht der große Tesla sein, es kann ja auch der deutlich günstigere Modell 3, mit zwar dann geringerer Reichweite sein. Aber sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich es sage und behaupte wie es ist. Du bist das Problem und fürchterlich unflexibel, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wirst du jetzt wieder irgendwelche nicht nachprüfbaren Behauptungen raushauen, wieso weshalb oder warum. Wenn du glücklich bist mit deinem unter 60k kostenden Verbrenner ist das für mich gar kein Problem, wenn jemand Tesla nicht mag, ist das gar kein Problem, wenn jemand Audi (oder sonstwen) ganz toll findet, kein Problem. Aber ich mag es nicht, wenn man fadenscheinige und nicht realistische Gründe dafür angibt. Denn selbst wenn ich zweimal im Jahr 4 Stunden (was selbst bei günstigeren E-Autos nicht der Fall ist) länger brauchen würde, spiegelt das nicht im Ansatz den Zeitverlust eines Verbrenners bei Werkstattaufenthalten, Tankstellenaufenthalten usw. wieder. Es ist nur der Nutzer, der hier das CherryPicking betreibt und alles beim alten Halten möchte. Da kann ich dir versprechen, du wirst dich umgewöhnen müssen, denn den Sprit wirst du in 20 Jahren wohl seltener finden als noch vor 10 Jahren Ladesäulen, der Verbrenner ist tot und liegt schon an der Beatmungsmaschine. Alle großen Hersteller haben die Hoffnung aufgegeben und ihn bereits intern beerdigt.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Doch, ist von der Hand zuweisen. Bei kurzen Strecken würde ich da noch nichtmal widersprechen, aber je länger die Strecke wird umso anstrengender ist das ganze und die Konzentration geht zur Neige. Und ob Konzentrations jetzt was an den Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten ändern kann?


Der Sicherheitsabstand ist relativ und berücksichtigt nach Vorgabe auch die zurückgelegte Strecke, welche durch die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit bedingt ist.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln, die sind von Mensch zu Mensch sicherlich unterschiedlich, aber bei 120km und 160 km/h sind die Zeiten die gleichen, nur die zurückgelegte Entfernung ist größer.





BigBoymann schrieb:


> Unfallzahlen sinken drastisch bei Tempo 130


Das bezieht sich auf freigegeben und nach Unfallstatistik passieren jener Mehrunfälle bei höhere Geschwindigkeiten ich aber sprache xplizit von 160 km/h.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ein E-Auto ist in der Anschaffung teurer, aber es sind seltsamerweise immer die gleichen, die gegen E-Autos wettern.


Was soll denn diese Kriegsrhetorik, hier wettert niemand, sondern hier werden Argumente ausgetauscht also, tief durchatmen! 


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Sehr oft sind die Fahrer hochpreisiger anderer Fahrzeuge, in Deutschland sehr vermehrt Mercedes, Audi, BMW, VW Fahrer. Aber auch hier wird ja viel zu kurz gedacht,
> Beispiel A Klasse (ein Kleinwagen), Kaufpreis in guter Ausstattung ca. 50k. Dazu kommen dann bei 4 Jahren, 4 Inspektionen a ca. 750 EUR, dazu kommen 4 Jahre KFZ Steuer, 4 Jahre Sprit (7l / 100km / 60k Kilometer / 1,50 EUR/L), also ca. 9.700 EUR zusätzliche Kosten.
> Auf 4 Jahre gerechnet 59.700 EUR.
> 
> ...


Du hörst mir nicht zu und vergleichst nun einen teuren E mit einem teuren Verbrenner, ich jedoch sprach von dem Durchschnitt. 


BigBoymann schrieb:


> So teuer ist ein Stromer nicht und es muss ja nicht der große Tesla sein, es kann ja auch der deutlich günstigere Modell 3, mit zwar dann geringerer Reichweite sein. Aber sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich es sage und behaupte wie es ist. Du bist das Problem und fürchterlich unflexibel, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wirst du jetzt wieder irgendwelche nicht nachprüfbaren Behauptungen raushauen, wieso weshalb oder warum.


nein, ich bin dir nicht böse, ich finde deine unreflektierte und undifferenzierte Herangehensweise für die Diskussion nur schade. Das ist leider auch ein Grundproblem allgemein in der Debatte, dieses Militante und das wenn man begründete Kritikpunkte anbringt, diese nun in Schubladen gesteckt werden, so wie du es tust. Es ist aber ein komplexerer Zusammenhang, den kann man nicht in gut oder böse einteilen, nur um es sich einfacher zu machen. Wie ich bereits schrieb bin ich ernsthaft interessiert habe da aber diverse Punkte angebracht, die berechtigt sind, vielleicht nicht aus einer 60k+ Tesla Sicht aber grundsätzlich, worauf ich ja verwies, als Durchschnittsuser schon. Und es ist nun einmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen und wird überwiegend auch von Experten und politischen Akteuren so gesehen, dass E-Mobilität noch eher etwas für Besserverdiener-Mittelschicht/gehobene Mittelschicht ist.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wenn du glücklich bist mit deinem unter 60k kostenden Verbrenner ist das für mich gar kein Problem, wenn jemand Tesla nicht mag, ist das gar kein Problem, wenn jemand Audi (oder sonstwen) ganz toll findet, kein Problem. Aber ich mag es nicht, wenn man fadenscheinige und nicht realistische Gründe dafür angibt. Denn selbst wenn ich zweimal im Jahr 4 Stunden (was selbst bei günstigeren E-Autos nicht der Fall ist) länger brauchen würde, spiegelt das nicht im Ansatz den Zeitverlust eines Verbrenners bei Werkstattaufenthalten, Tankstellenaufenthalten usw. wieder. Es ist nur der Nutzer, der hier das CherryPicking betreibt und alles beim alten Halten möchte. Da kann ich dir versprechen, du wirst dich umgewöhnen müssen, denn den Sprit wirst du in 20 Jahren wohl seltener finden als noch vor 10 Jahren Ladesäulen, der Verbrenner ist tot und liegt schon an der Beatmungsmaschine. Alle großen Hersteller haben die Hoffnung aufgegeben und ihn bereits intern beerdigt.


Das ist kein Cherrypicking, dass sind jahrzehnte lange praktische Erfahrungen und du hältst mit deiner privaten 60k+ Tesla-Erfahrung dagegen, was für dich ja in Ordnung ist. Der Fehler liegt aber darin, dass du das abstrahierst und verallgemeinerst, was nicht geht, siehe weiter oben, denn fast alle deine genannten Punkte treffen auch günstige/günstigste E-Autos ja nicht zu.

MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (20. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Der Sicherheitsabstand ist relativ und berücksichtigt nach Vorgabe auch die zurückgelegte Strecke, welche durch die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit bedingt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) Problem ist nicht immer der Sicherheitsabstand, der ist tatsächlich relativ. Aber wenn vor dir mal jemand die Spur wechselt und dich schneidet, ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied da!

2.) Klar, dass mehr Unfälle bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten passieren, aber das bedeutet dann zwangsläufig auch, dass mehr Unfälle bei 160 als bei 130 passieren, letzlich eine einfache Ableitung. 

3.) Das finde ich schonmal positiv, kommt leider phasenweise anders rüber. Aber ich versuche das dann mal so zu lesen und nicht mehr reinzuinterpretieren als du meinst. 

4.) Ist halt schwierig, wo der Durchschnittsverdiener liegt. Der durchschnittliche Kaufpreis eines Neuwagen in Deutschland liegt bei 36.300 EUR und damit eben voll in der Range. Bei einem Anteil von 41% Neuwagenkäufe (oder Leasing) im Vergleich zu gebrauchten Fahrzeugen, gäbe es also durchaus riesiges Potenzial für E-Fahrzeuge. Dazu sprichst du hier konstant vom 60k Tesla, der Long Range kostet mittlerweile, gar noch vor der Bafa Prämie 49.900 EUR. Damit liegst du beim Kauf noch bei 44k und damit nur 8k vom Durchschnitt entfernt, wohlgemerkt nochmals mit 10% mehr Reichweite als meiner!

5.) Bzgl. des Cherry Pickings möchte und muss ich die widersprechen. Es ist nunmal schon in vielen Bereichen getestet worden und im TV, im Real Life usw. wird immer wieder gezeigt, dass die tatsächlichen Fahrzeiten nur wenig signifikanten Abweichungen unterliegen. Je nach Testbedingung gewinnt der eine oder andere. Auch längere Strecken sind problemlos mit E-Fahrzuegen (egal welcher Art) durchführbar, auch wenn man ganz sicherlich sein eigenes Verhalten mal durchdenken muss. Mein Renault Händler berichtete mir sehr entusiatsthisch, dass er mit dem neuen Zoe ernsthafte 350km Reichweite hat.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> 4.) Ist halt schwierig, wo der Durchschnittsverdiener liegt. Der durchschnittliche Kaufpreis eines Neuwagen in Deutschland liegt bei 36.300 EUR und damit eben voll in der Range. Bei einem Anteil von 41% Neuwagenkäufe (oder Leasing) im Vergleich zu gebrauchten Fahrzeugen, gäbe es also durchaus riesiges Potenzial für E-Fahrzeuge. Dazu sprichst du hier konstant vom 60k Tesla, der Long Range kostet mittlerweile, gar noch vor der Bafa Prämie 49.900 EUR. Damit liegst du beim Kauf noch bei 44k und damit nur 8k vom Durchschnitt entfernt, wohlgemerkt nochmals mit 10% mehr Reichweite als meiner!


Neuwagen! Das trifft dann also mehr die Geschäftswagenabteilung, denn privat werden i. d. R. Jahreswagen gekauft und das macht dann einen erheblichen Unterschied aus und den vergleich mit guten gebrauchten E´s gibt es noch nicht aber siehe ADAC Link, 70 % Akkuleistung wird da als normaler Verschleiß erachtet. Da kommt man dann statt, im Otpimalfall 300 Km nur noch 270 Km, wohlgemerkt, wenn der Akku immer pfleglich behandelt wurde. Tendenz geht dann wohl eher in Richtung weniger aber ich schweife ab. Neu kaufen ist für viele eben nicht erschwinglich und die Umweltpämie ist unnützes Geld, denn, sie hilft nur denen, die sich die Autos auch ohne diese Prämie leisten könnten.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 5.) Bzgl. des Cherry Pickings möchte und muss ich die widersprechen. Es ist nunmal schon in vielen Bereichen getestet worden und im TV, im Real Life usw. wird immer wieder gezeigt, dass die tatsächlichen Fahrzeiten nur wenig signifikanten Abweichungen unterliegen. Je nach Testbedingung gewinnt der eine oder andere. Auch längere Strecken sind problemlos mit E-Fahrzuegen (egal welcher Art) durchführbar, auch wenn man ganz sicherlich sein eigenes Verhalten mal durchdenken muss. Mein Renault Händler berichtete mir sehr entusiatsthisch, dass er mit dem neuen Zoe ernsthafte 350km Reichweite hat.


Ein Händler berichtet "immer" enthuisiastisch über der Produkte, die er vertreibt, dass liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich kann die auch ganz enthuisiastisch über mein Sprit sparendes Fahren berichten, bei einem 2015 Passat Diesel mit großen Moto und durchschnittlich 6l, in Berlin, mit Automatik! Friss das... *g*   

Fakt ist, 300 km sind nicht 800 km und 2-3 Minuten Volltanken, sind nicht 45 Minuten 80 % laden, dass kann man wohl nicht wegdiskutieren und auf Langstrecken macht sich das nun einmal bemerkbar, bei Kurzstrecken eher nicht/weniger aber nichts anderes sage ich die ganze Zeit. Und ja, ich fahre "gemütliche" 160 und ansonsten nicht mehr als 10 über erlaubt und habe da ein optimales Verhältnis zwischen aufgewendete Zeit und Verbrauch.

Wie gesagt, ich würde mit ähnlichem Komfort und ca. 350 km Reichweite auch leben können aber leider finde ich da nichts Bezahlbares und anhand der Reaktion auf meine Anfrage hier diesbezüglich kann man auch erkennen, das es da scheinbar nichts gibt.

MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (20. August 2021)

@DaStash : 

1.) 41% der Neuzulassungen sind Neuwagen
2.) Die meisten Hersteller bieten Garantie zu 80% oder 70% Restkapizität an, Erfahrungen gibt es schon einige und da die meisten Akkuhersteller nicht viel gemacht haben, glaube ich, dass dies auch heute noch so anwendbar ist. Da gehen die Zahlen bei 60k Laufleistung eher in Richtung über 90% Restkapazität, vor allem bei den Herstellern die Nettokapazitäten angeben sogar drüber. 
3.) Das ist mir schon klar und ich kann unterscheiden ob er nur "labert" oder ob er ernsthaft ist. Ich kenne den Händler mittlerweile sehr gut und beim damaligen Kauf riet er mir sogar bei den Voraussetzungen zu Tesla zu gehen, oder aber auf den neuen Zoe zu warten. Da wir nun einen Pampersbomber kaufen mussten, kamen wir über den Tesla zum Gesprächsthema Zoe und ich glaube ihm, bzw. zeigt der ADAC Test, dass er nicht unrecht hat. Im ADAC Test zeigte er 330km Reichweite, die von ihm genannten 350km halte ich daher für absolut realistisch. 
4.) Verätst du mir, welches Auto du hast und wieviel Geld du pro Jahr für dein Auto ausgeben willst (kannst). Dann kann ich gerne mal schauen, ob es was gibt. 

Aber auch hier will ich nirgends behaupten, dass E Auto schon für jeden möglich ist. Aber die Diskussionen sind immer und immer gleich. Du hast ganz oft Leute, die erst behaupten Reichweite, dann Ladedauer, dann Preis. Daher tut es mir leid, wenn ich dich ungerechtfertigterweise in diese "Schublade" packe, aber es passt halt einfach perfekt ins muster.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2021)

Ist halt beides, Reichweite, Ladedauer, Preis und bei mir im Speziellen noch Zuladung, denn wenn ich mit meinen Kindern in den Urlaub fahre ist das Auto aktuell voll beladen, das muss auch mit einem E-Auto gehen, bei den VW ID Autos geht das ja nicht so gut und, es sollte keinen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Reichweite haben.

MfG


----------



## MySound (20. August 2021)

Tesla ist bei mir persönlich schon wegen Design innen/außen raus. Hab meinen BMW verkauft (Spaßauto) und seh mich gerade um.
Einzig wirklich interessantes Fahrzeug bisher: Lotus Emira.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. August 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> es sollte keinen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Reichweite haben.



Kann nicht von allen reden, aber bei unseren 2 merkt man am Verbrauch nicht ob man allein Fährt oder mit 400kg Zusatzgewicht… das fällt nicht auf. Weder im Verbrauch noch in den Fahrleistungen…


----------



## FetterKasten (21. August 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> Tesla ist bei mir persönlich schon wegen Design innen/außen raus. Hab meinen BMW verkauft (Spaßauto) und seh mich gerade um.
> Einzig wirklich interessantes Fahrzeug bisher: Lotus Emira.


Nett, aber auch ziemlich teuer (ab 75k Euro).

Ich weiß, was du meinst, ich war mit Motorrad und MX-5 auch immer auf dem Spaßtrip.
Wenn man etwas in dieser Richtung und Auto möchte, hat man heutzutage praktisch kaum mehr eine Wahl.

Es gäbe noch den neueren MX5, dann demnächst noch den Toyota GR86 und Lotus.
Ansonsten bekommt man nur schwere Sportcoupes, welche eher "Powercruiser" sind, als wirklich leichte Sportfahrzeuge.
Die Zeiten, wo es noch sowas gab, sind leider so gut wie vorbei.

Lotus Elise, Alpha 4C, Honda S2000 und solche Kaliber wird es leider nie mehr geben.

Da kam es mir gelegen, dass ich diese Zeit als hinter mir sehe und jetzt Richtung Sportlimousine gegangen bin, mit allem modernen Komfortschnickschnack.
Wenn es wirklich um reinen Fahrspaß geht, kommt man heutzutage eigtl. nicht mehr an "Oldtimer" oder Motorrad vorbei.


----------



## MySound (21. August 2021)

Mein M2 war schon extrem nah am perfekten Spaßgerät das aber auch extrem Alltagstauglich war. Nur der Kaltstart war so brutal dass bei nebendran geparkten Autos die Alarmanlagen anfingen.
Aber das Problem erledigt sich mit BEVs  
Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich habe absolut null gegen BEVs. Ich fahre derzeit im Alltag nen Vollhybriden und liebe es.
Aber ein BEV das Emotionen, Leidenschaft und Spaß vermittelt ist mir bisher nicht unter gekommen. Das erste BEV das mich tatsächlich interessiert (abgesehen von Taycan und anderen 150+k€ Gefährten) ist der BMW i4 M50. Ob der nun 100km weniger als ein Tesla kommt juckt mich nicht. Solang eine bestimmte Reichweite vorhanden ist mir dann Wurst ob das Ding 600 oder 1200km mit ner Ladung kommt.
Ach. Einfach schwieriger Markt für Autonarren.
Und es ist halt einfach so: guter Sound macht viel aus. Bin letztens mit nem bekannten mit gefahren - hat sich nen 992.2 GT3 gekauft. Was soll ich sagen? Da kann das BEV in 5 Sekunden auf 200 sein….


----------



## Kuhprah (21. August 2021)

Nur schlägt dem Sound halt immer mehr Gegenwind entgegen weil es immer noch viel zu viele Vollpfosten gibt die denken dass alle rundum den Sound auch so toll finden wie sie selber. Und wenn es dann am Ende halt nur Lärm ist.  Und mein Verständnis für Nachbars M2 morgens um 5 den man scheinbar nicht unter 4000u/min fahren kann wenn er nicht vorher mindestens 10 Minuten warm gelaufen ist hält sich halt in Grenzen. Und nach 3 Wiederholungen gibts die erste Anzeige... 
Und wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht auch bald die ersten Fahrverbote ab bestimmten Lautstärken zu bestimmten Zeiten und definierten Regionen.


----------



## Frake1987 (22. August 2021)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Tesla mag technologisch sehr weit sein, dafür ist die Fertigung weit hinter dem, was VW und Co leisten, und das auch noch in viel größerer Stückzahl. Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt? Das geht komplett an dem vorbei, was im Alltag praktikabel ist. Leider machen es Hersteller wie VW im Ansatz bereits auch so.


Wir haben uns 2 Tesla Model 3 gekauft im Mai, und ich muss sagen, habe auch erst gedacht das der Bildschirm komisch wird, aber das ist überhaupt nicht der Fall. Es ist sehr entspannt alles über einen Bildschirm zu steuern, alleine schon der Wächter Modus lässt mich in Ruhe Schlafen


----------



## MySound (22. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nur schlägt dem Sound halt immer mehr Gegenwind entgegen weil es immer noch viel zu viele Vollpfosten gibt die denken dass alle rundum den Sound auch so toll finden wie sie selber. Und wenn es dann am Ende halt nur Lärm ist.  Und mein Verständnis für Nachbars M2 morgens um 5 den man scheinbar nicht unter 4000u/min fahren kann wenn er nicht vorher mindestens 10 Minuten warm gelaufen ist hält sich halt in Grenzen. Und nach 3 Wiederholungen gibts die erste Anzeige...
> Und wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht auch bald die ersten Fahrverbote ab bestimmten Lautstärken zu bestimmten Zeiten und definierten Regionen.



Ein Glück dass ich dich nicht als Nachbarn hab. Anzeigen statt reden. Typisch deutsch


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2021)

Er ist Schweizer.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. August 2021)

Wer sagt dass wir es nicht versucht haben? Das Ergebnis war morgens noch mehr Lärm... 

Erst die Androhung dass seine  geistige Eignung ein Fahrzeug zu führen geprüft werden soll hat dazu geführt dass er jetzt "normal" mit dem Teil fährt.  Ist halt schade dass es dazu erst hohe Geldstrafen braucht bis er es einsieht.
Und auch wenig hilfreich für ihn war es dass allein in dem Wohnquatier 6 Polizisten im 200m Umkreis wohnen...  

Und ne, ich wohne nur hier  Und bin auch zum glück nicht deutscher Herkunft  Eure Kehrwochen würden mich zum Amokläufer machen...


----------



## FetterKasten (22. August 2021)

Das einzige Autowissen, was ich aus der Schweiz mitgenommen habe ist, dass man nur in den blauen Umrandungen parkieren darf


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2021)

Schweiz, das Land wo man nicht leben möchte, wenn man Motorrad fährt. Lustig, laute Nachbarn anzeigen aber nach Deutschland zum Rasen kommen.    [/Klischee]

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (23. August 2021)

Motorrad ist ein anders Thema…. Da muss mir irgendwann mal jemand erklären warum man am Ortsausgang bei Wohnhäusern immer 2 Gänge runter schalten muss um mit gefühlt 10000u/min auf 80 zu beschleunigen… idealerweise mit Auspuffanlagen wo „zufällig“ der DB Eater vergessen wurde… wenn das an einem Nachmittag 100 x gemacht wird muss man sich halt nicht wundern wenn die Leite die Schnauze voll haben. Aufklärung und Gespräche bringen nichts, es bleiben am Ende leider oft nur Verbote  
Ist nicht perfekt, aber anders scheint es nicht zu gehen. 
oder hast du ne Lösung wie man die Fraktion dazu bekommt dass sie einsehen dass ihr Verhalten am Ende blöd für alle ist und Lärm nun mal nicht geil sondern einfach assozial ist?


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Motorrad ist ein anders Thema…. Da muss mir irgendwann mal jemand erklären warum man am Ortsausgang bei Wohnhäusern immer 2 Gänge runter schalten muss um mit gefühlt 10000u/min auf 80 zu beschleunigen…


Und mir muss mal jemand erklären, warum man von ein paar wenigen immer auf alle schließen muss?



Kuhprah schrieb:


> idealerweise mit Auspuffanlagen wo „zufällig“ der DB Eater vergessen wurde… wenn das an einem Nachmittag 100 x gemacht wird muss man sich halt nicht wundern wenn die Leite die Schnauze voll haben. Aufklärung und Gespräche bringen nichts, es bleiben am Ende leider oft nur Verbote





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ist nicht perfekt, aber anders scheint es nicht zu gehen.
> oder hast du ne Lösung wie man die Fraktion dazu bekommt dass sie einsehen dass ihr Verhalten am Ende blöd für alle ist und Lärm nun mal nicht geil sondern einfach assozial ist?


Der Fehler liegt hier in der Annahme man müsse von Fraktionen sprechen. Wenn ein paar "Wenige" das Problem sind, sind es nicht "die" Motorrad fahrer. Darüber hinaus geht es auch gar nicht um Lautstärke, sondern um die spezielle Geräuschkulisse, man mag es einfach nicht, den Motorrad"sound" und wenn man sich auf etwas forciert, wie die Mücke im Schlafzimmer, reichen schon wenige Dezibel, für eine Ader auf der Stirn und gegen dieses "subjektive" Empfinden hilft nichts, außer das der jenige eine Stresskur macht. Rasen mähen, was bei uns ein Dauergeräuschpegel am WE ist, stört auch niemanden und das, trotz größerer Lärmbelästigung, da "lauter". 

Lösung:
1.) Aufhören von "allen" zu reden und 
2.) Selber auch einmal lockerer werden, den eigenen Stress abbauen, das bringt erstaunlich viel und macht resistent gegen äußere Einflüsse
3.) Leben und leben lassen. Menschen die an Flughäfen wohnen sind auch geplagt und dennoch verbieten sie anderen nicht am WE in den Urlaub zu fliegen, nur so aus Spaß.
3.) Temporeduktion in Ortschaften und 200 m danach begleitet durch entsprechende Kontrollen und fertig.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2021)

Habt ihr den AI-Day verfolgt bzw. euch das Video schon dazu angesehen? 
Wenn ja, was haltet ihr von Dojo bzw. dem D1-Chip? Ich finde das Projekt sehr spannend. 



> „Dieser Chip bietet Rechenleistung auf GPU-Niveau mit einer Flexibilität auf CPU-Niveau und einer doppelt so hohen IO-Bandbreite wie ein Netzwerkchip“
> 
> Dojo bietet auf dem Papier weniger Rechenleistung als das aktuelle Nvidia-basierte Tesla-Trainingssystem, das bis zu 1,8 Exaflops liefern kann. Laut Venkataramanan läuft das KI-Training mit Dojo allerdings effizienter und daher schneller. Er verspricht für Dojo „kein unnötiges Silizium, kein Legacy-Support, es ist eine reine Maschine für maschinelles Lernen“.


Wenn das stimmen sollte, wäre das ein krasse Eigenentwicklung. oO

Hier das kopmlette Video. Wer direkt zu Dojo springen möchte, der klicke bitte hier: *Klick*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0z4FweCy4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2021)

Tesla rennt damit förmlich der Konkurrenz davon, die auf Drittanbieter angewiesen sind. Das ist beim Thema Software in Verbindung zur Hardware einer der entscheidenden Vorteile der neuen E Generation. Gerade im Bezug zur Automatisierung hat Tesla damit einen riesen Vorsprung den selbst bei gleichem know-how die anderen auf Grund der Abhängigkeiten von Dritten nur hinterher rennen könnten. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (2. September 2021)

E-Auto Akkus haben den Vorteil, das man an den Akkulinien nun auch mal öfter die Feuerwehr sieht und man Geld fürs Nichtstun bekommt. Und was man alles für tolle Feuerwehrautos sieht.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2021)

Da kannst du auch zu uns nach München zur BMW-Welt kommen. Da zündet der eine oder andere auch mal sein Auto an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Topic
Es gibt neue Details zum 25.000 $ Tesla. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum Tesla bei AI so Gas gibt. oO








						Tesla-Chef bekräftigt Elektroauto für 25.000 Dollar – möglichst ohne Pedale und Lenkrad
					

2023 soll ein Tesla-Elektroauto für 25.000 Dollar kommen, hat CEO Elon Musk bekräftigt – und zwar möglichst ohne Pedale und Lenkrad.




					teslamag.de


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2021)

Akkus ansich brennen ja nicht, die rauchen halt wie Sau das Gift raus. Und bis die Feuerwehr mit dem Lüfterfeuerwehrauto  gelüftet dauert halt etwas. Ist jetzt auch nix tragisches...wird noch öfter passieren.


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Es gibt neue Details zum 25.000 $ Tesla. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum Tesla bei AI so Gas gibt. oO
> 
> 
> ...


Ist nie und nimmer in Deutschland zulässig... Aber nette Idee.  

MfG


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist nie und nimmer in Deutschland zulässig... Aber nette Idee.
> 
> MfG


Deutschland ist ja nun nicht der Nabel der Welt...das ist Tesla vollkommen schnurz, was hier zulässig ist oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2021)

Ist ja nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern in der EU auch.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. September 2021)

Und das wo Musk selber drauf gekommen ist dass "sein" FSD System irgendwie doch nicht so toll ist?

Der soll mal endlich realistische Ankündigungen machen.. der Semi ist Jahre im Verzug, der Roadster ebenfalls bald 5 Jahre hinterher... seit gut einem Jahr wurde in Europa kein einziges Model S und X mehr ausgeliefert und in den Staaten stockt es auch... Da is noch so viel anderes zu tun.

Nur die Billigautos (3 und Y) werden rum geschippert....


----------



## LudwigX (4. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Es gibt neue Details zum 25.000 $ Tesla. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum Tesla bei AI so Gas gibt. oO




Kein Hyperloop
Kein Snake Charger
Kein Batterietausch
0 durchgeführte, aktuelle und geplante Marmissionen
Cybertruck, Semi und Roadster um Jahre verschoben (obwohl die schon längst da sein sollten)
"FSD" fährt äußerst fragwürdig und ist meilenweit von Straßentauglichkeit entfernt  
Nicht mal im "Boring" Tunnel wo man allerbeste Bedingungen hätte gibt es autonomes Fahren.  


Aber klar: 2023 kommt ein komplett autonom fahrendes Auto ohne Lenkrad und Pedale


----------



## GamingX (4. September 2021)

selbst geschenkt würde ich kein tesla haben wollen, 

sehr schlechte verarbeitung, reicht mir schon als grund


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> selbst geschenkt würde ich kein tesla haben wollen,
> 
> sehr schlechte verarbeitung, reicht mir schon als grund


Warum? Wäre mir latte, wenn mir die Kiste jemand schenkt.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. September 2021)

Kann bei meinem jetzt nicht extrem über schlechte Verarbeitung reden... okay, eventuell sind aussen einige Spaltmasse nicht 100%, aber wenn man sonst nix zu meckern hat nimmt man halt das. Der wichtige Teil hingegen funktioniert 1A.
Aber es zwingt dich ja niemand. Die Auswahl wird auch immer grösser.  Dafür kannst dann nen Audi kaufen der ab dem Knie abwärts nur noch billigstes Hartplastik drin hat.... wenn das besser ist


----------



## GamingX (4. September 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann bei meinem jetzt nicht extrem über schlechte Verarbeitung reden... okay, eventuell sind aussen einige Spaltmasse nicht 100%, aber wenn man sonst nix zu meckern hat nimmt man halt das. Der wichtige Teil hingegen funktioniert 1A.
> Aber es zwingt dich ja niemand. Die Auswahl wird auch immer grösser.  Dafür kannst dann nen Audi kaufen der ab dem Knie abwärts nur noch billigstes Hartplastik drin hat.... wenn das besser ist


spaltmaße, lackablatzer usw, die liste ist lang, wahrscheinlich hast du nicht viel ahnung und bemerkst deswegen nicht die ganzen  qualitätsmängel deines    teslas,

zudem sind die tesla extrem hässlich, noch ein grund nicht zu kaufen,

aber wer auf hässlich steht, soll zugreifen


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> selbst geschenkt würde ich kein tesla haben wollen,
> sehr schlechte verarbeitung, reicht mir schon als grund


Das sind Probleme, wenn geschenkt noch zu teuer ist... 

Schon mal ein deutsches E-Auto gefahren? Nein? Dann fang am besten mit dem ID3 von VW an. Plastikbomber mit einer Verarbeitungsqualität und Defizite das es der Sau graust.  Bei Audi und Porsche genau das gleiche. Undichte Akkus, kaputte Software, Rückrufe etc. Da bekommt man einiges geboten. Und die Konzerne bauen nicht erst seit gestern Autos. Ist schon irgendwie traurig....




LudwigX schrieb:


> Kein Hyperloop
> Kein Snake Charger
> Kein Batterietausch
> 0 durchgeführte, aktuelle und geplante Marmissionen
> ...


Hyperloop = Das White Paper stammt von Elon Musk und nicht von Tesla. Tesla ist nicht für die Umsetzung zuständig. Der Wettbewerb läuft immer noch. Virgin Hyperloop hat bereits Tests mit Passagieren durchgeführt.

Snake Charger = Laut letzten Infos weiterhin in Entwicklung

Batterietausch = Wurde getestet, aber von den Kunde nicht wie erwartet angenommen. Durch Superchargerweiterentwicklung ist es auch unwirtschaftlich geworden. Der Supercharger V3 lädt über 120 km in 5 Minuten. V4 soll mit bis zu 350 kW laden.

Mars = Hat nichts mit Tesla zu tun. Starship-Tests gehen aber voran. 

Cybertruck, Semi, Roaster = Wundert mich irgendwie gar nicht. Die Probleme mit den Lieferketten nehmen kein Ende. Peugeot verbaut im Moment sogar Analog-Tachos. So bitter war es schon lange nicht mehr was die Warenknappheit angeht.

FSD = Technisch der Konkurrenz meilenweit überlegen. Der AI-Ansatz ist nun mal ein komplett anderer als Radar und LiDAR. Durch den neuen Machine Learning AI-Supercomputer "Dojo" wird das ganze Thema nochmals beschleunigt. Der D1-Chip ist ziemlich beeindruckend. Die zweite Generation soll laut Tesla angeblich die zehnfache Leistung haben.

Boring-Tunnel = Tesla hat bis 31. Dezember 2021 noch Zeit FSD im Las Vegas-Tunnel umzusetzen.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann bei meinem jetzt nicht extrem über schlechte Verarbeitung reden... okay, eventuell sind aussen einige Spaltmasse nicht 100%, aber wenn man sonst nix zu meckern hat nimmt man halt das. Der wichtige Teil hingegen funktioniert 1A.


Was hast du für einen Tesla? 



GamingX schrieb:


> spaltmaße, lackablatzer usw, die liste ist lang, wahrscheinlich hast du nicht viel ahnung und bemerkst deswegen nicht die ganzen qualitätsmängel deines   teslas,


Wie oft bist du denn bereits einen Tesla gefahren? Ich sitz ca. jedes zweite WE in einem Model 3 und bin selbst schon öfters das Model S Raven gefahren. Bis auf die Spaltmaße an einer Stelle kann ich nichts negatives berichten. Da kann ich dir mehr negatives zum VW Polo erzählen. Der neue ist nämlich einer unserer Firmenwagen und keine 4 Wochen alt. Und wtf, die Kiste hat Probleme. -.-


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

Wobei es auch drauf ankommt, wo der Tesla gebaut wurde.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die Teslas aus China besser verarbeitet als die aus den USA.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die Teslas aus China besser verarbeitet als die aus den USA.


Ja das stimmt. Gibt viele Berichte dazu im Netz. 
Auch die chinesischen LFP-Akkus werden vermehrt genutzt. 








						LFP-Offensive: Tesla führt China-Akku auch in den USA ein – aber mit weniger Reichweite
					

Tesla führt den LFP-Akku von CATL aus China jetzt auch in den USA ein – anders als in Europa aber mit leicht verringerter Reichweite.




					teslamag.de
				



Scheinbar planen auch die deutschen Hersteller mit der LFP-Variante.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen Tesla?



Hab nen S 100D von 12/17 und meine Frau nen X 75D von 04/18. Haben je einen Opel Ampera abgelöst.


----------



## fipS09 (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> zudem sind die tesla extrem hässlich, noch ein grund nicht zu kaufen,
> 
> aber wer auf hässlich steht, soll zugreifen



Vielleicht stehst du ja auch einfach nicht auf schön. 

Nach deinen minderbemittelten Kommentaren über die RGB Beleuchtung eines anderen Users hast du definitiv nix dazugelernt.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. September 2021)

Design is aber immer relativ, das muss man jedem selber überlassen was er schön findet und was nicht. Ich finde das Model S zum Beispiel super, das X geht noch grad so, aber 3 und Y sind an Hässlichkeit innen und aussen kaum zu übertreffen.  Dagegen sieht ein Golf schon fast schön aus, wobei auch das ein Mainstreamauto ist das zwar alles irgendwie kann und will aber im Grunde nix davon wirklich gut. Oder BMW...  sowas kann man sich eigentlich auch nicht freiwillig antun wollen. Aber das ist halt mein Geschmack, das muss für andere nicht zutreffen.


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das sind Probleme, wenn geschenkt noch zu teuer ist...
> 
> Schon mal ein deutsches E-Auto gefahren? Nein? Dann fang am besten mit dem ID3 von VW an. Plastikbomber mit einer Verarbeitungsqualität und Defizite das es der Sau graust.  Bei Audi und Porsche genau das gleiche. Undichte Akkus, kaputte Software, Rückrufe etc. Da bekommt man einiges geboten. Und die Konzerne bauen nicht erst seit gestern Autos. Ist schon irgendwie traurig....
> 
> ...



ich bin gegen stromer, wird auch keine lange zukunft haben, hybridfahrzeuge schon eher,

tesla habe ich bei einem bekannten gesehen und inspiziert, viele mängel die ein ottonormalverbraucher nicht auf anhieb erkennt


an alle teslafahrer: fahrt doch mal auf der autobahn oder landstraße mit dem autopilot, macht sicher einen menge spaß


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehst du ja auch einfach nicht auf schön.
> 
> Nach deinen minderbemittelten Kommentaren über die RGB Beleuchtung eines anderen Users hast du definitiv nix dazugelernt.


ich steh schon auf schön, du    wohl nicht, mitsamt deinen minderbetitelten kommentaren

rgb-beleuchtung ist für mich genauso hässlich wie ein tesla, schonmal von freier meinungsäußerung gehört, vor allem wenn sie der wahheit entspricht



ps. kurze info über die  zukunft von rein elektrisch betriebenen autos, das es so nicht geben wird, jedenfalls nicht für die große mehrheit

ein bsp.: ein hochhaus mit 30 parteien, alle haben ein e-auto, wo am haus sollen die ihre batterie aufladen und am besten noch fast alle gleichzeitig ?

fazit: keine zukunft für e-autos für die mehrheit


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> ein bsp.: ein hochhaus mit 30 parteien, alle haben ein e-auto, wo am haus sollen die ihre batterie aufladen und am besten noch fast alle gleichzeitig ?



An Ladestationen in der Tiefgarage? Beim Einkaufen? Am Arbeitsplatz? Unterwegs? 

Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten. 

Aber warum sollten die das alle gleichzeitig tun müssen? Ich lade meinen auch nur alle paar Tage auf und ich kann es einfach an meiner Wallbox tun.  Warum sollten also 30 Bewohner eines, Hochhauses das alle gleichzeitig tun müssen? 

Tankst du deinen Verbrenner jeden Tag? Wenn ja warum? Wenn das die besagten 30 Bewohner des Hochhauses tun, dann gibt's an der Tanke davor auch Stau. 

Ich bin im Übrigen gerade mit nem E-Corsa in Italien. Völlig problemlos und absolut entspannt trotz eher mäßiger Autobahnreichweite. Dank hoher Ladegeschwindigkeit spielt die aber eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## fipS09 (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> rgb-beleuchtung ist *für mich* genauso hässlich wie ein tesla



Hab dir mal den wichtigen Teil markiert.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> fahrt doch mal auf der autobahn oder landstraße mit dem autopilot, macht sicher einen menge spaß



Ersteres macht in der Regel generell keinen Spass egal mit welchem Auto. In Deutschland schon mal grad 2 x nicht, letzteres funktioniert zwar ist aber nicht zugelassen und freigegeben. Und AB fahren mit AP ist einfach entspannend wenn einem die ganzen Vollhonks egal sein können, weil das Auto selber entscheidet wie schnell es jetzt fährt, egal was der dahinter meint dass jetzt gut wäre.    Absolut entspannend mit rund 120 konstant dahin zu gleiten...


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> An Ladestationen in der Tiefgarage? Beim Einkaufen? Am Arbeitsplatz? Unterwegs?
> 
> Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



danke für den lacher der woche,

tiefgarage und beim einkaufen,  sagst du   

bekommt jeder hausbewohner seine eigene ladestation,
oder jeder supermarktbesucher  seine eigene ladestation am parkplatz,  das wird nicht passieren.

außerdem ist das laden an ladestastionen viel teurer, wird auch nicht jeder mitmachen wollen,

wasserstoff wird unter anderem die zukunft sein, stromer nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2021)

Warum sollte nicht jeder seine Ladestation bekommen? Ich kenne mittlerweile 3 Wohnblocks wo genau das passiert. Aber da nicht alle gleichzeitig laden müssen braucht es das gar nicht.

Am Supermarkt wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zukünftig, genau wie in jedem anderen öffentlichen Parkbereich deutlich mehr Ladestationen geben als bislang. 

Wasserstoff kommt klar, aber eben nur da wo er Sinn macht. Für den massenhaften Individuelverkehr macht er allerdings aus vielerlei Hinsicht keinen Sinn. 

Genutzt werden sollte grüner Wasserstoff zunächst da,  wo er am meisten Sinn macht, sprich, da wo man damit am meisten CO2 einsparen kann. 

Überall da, wo Strom direkt verbraucht bzw genutzt werden kann ist es halt höchstgradig schwachsinnig und teuer erst damit Wasserstoff zu produzieren, der dann wiederum aufwändig und verlustbehaftet zurück in Strom gewandelt werden muss.  Die Betriebskosten für das damit betriebene E Auto sind um Faktor 3-4 höher als bei einem, das einfach direkt an nem Akku hängt. 

Ich sehe nicht, warum ich diese erheblich höheren Kosten zahlen sollte, selbst wenn ich nicht die Ladezyklen in der ohnehin überreichlichen Standzeit des Autos integrieren können sollte.  Bzw ich sehe nicht, warum sich ein soviel teureres Konzept durchsetzen sollte. Abgesehen davon gibt's noch nicht mal im Ansatz eine Infrastruktur für Wasserstofftankstellen, während Strom in jeder Waldhütte liegt. 

Die Fahrer werden ihre Gewohnheiten umstellen (wie es immer bei technischen Neuerungen geschieht) und sich in ein paar Jahren kopfschüttelnd zurückerinnern,  wie es war, als man zum tanken noch extra wo hin musste und dann da mit giftigen, stinkenden und krebserregend Stoffen hantieren musste.


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

reine stromer werden ein nischenprodukt bleiben, das ist ein faktum,

hybrid-elektrofahrzeuge sind schon eher empfehlenswert und müssen nicht aufgeladen werden


----------



## Kuhprah (5. September 2021)

Gute Theorie… blöd nur dass mit Motoren die Benzin oder Diesel verbrennen bald fertig ist. Und da ist egal ob dir das passt oder nicht.  Irgendwann gibt es halt nix anderes mehr. Dr Elektromotor ist fix, an dem wird nix mehr geändert.  Was die nächsten Jahre entwickelt wird werden nur die Energiespeicher….


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

Jeweils knapp 12% für BEV und Hybrid ist auch keine Nische mehr. 
Das sind Autos mit Gasantrieb. 
Aber @GamingX interessiert sich eh nur für seine Meinung und alle anderen haben keine Ahnung.


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

in deutschland gibt es keine ver


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gute Theorie… blöd nur dass mit Motoren die Benzin oder Diesel verbrennen bald fertig ist. Und da ist egal ob dir das passt oder nicht.  Irgendwann gibt es halt nix anderes mehr. Dr Elektromotor ist fix, an dem wird nix mehr geändert.  Was die nächsten Jahre entwickelt wird werden nur die Energiespeicher….


in deutschland gibt es keine verpflichtung seitens der autohersteller, verbrennungsmotoren ad acta zu legen, wieder ein faktum,

mach dich mal schlau,


JoM79 schrieb:


> Jeweils knapp 12% für BEV und Hybrid ist auch keine Nische mehr.
> Das sind Autos mit Gasantrieb.
> Aber @GamingX interessiert sich eh nur für seine Meinung und alle anderen haben keine Ahnung.


studiere die zahlen genauer, bevor du falsches herausposaunst,

der anteil rein elektrischer fahrzeuge im jahre 2020 lag bei 1,2%, und wieder ein faktum, also doch ein nischenprodukt.


ps, wir reden hier von reinen stromern, (die nicht die zukunft der automobilität darstellen werden),

hybride egal welcher art sind willkommen und empfehlenswert


----------



## Kuhprah (5. September 2021)

Hat auch niemand behauptet… Aber anderswo. Und mit dem deutschen Binnenmarkt lohnt sich die Entwicklung nicht mehr.  Ausser einzahlt dann 200k für ne Polo der noch Öl braucht.  Kein Hersteller lebt vom deutschen Markt. Das haben viele schon gemerkt. Daher interessiert es ausser in D auch niemanden wenn die nur noch 160 laufen….
Wie heisst es so schön, wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit. 
es sind am Ende eure Arbeitslosen weil andere gepennt haben und bloss nichts einsehen wollten. VW hat es wohl kapiert, Mercedes is auch aufgewacht inzwischen. Um den Rest ist es nicht schade.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> in deutschland gibt es keine ver
> 
> in deutschland gibt es keine verpflichtung seitens der autohersteller, verbrennungsmotoren ad acta zu legen, wieder ein faktum,
> 
> ...





> Alternative Antriebe zeigten auch im Mai 2021 einen deutlichen Zuwachs, der bei den Elektro (BEV)-Fahrzeugen mit +380,2 Prozent und 26.786 Neuwagen am höchsten ausfiel. Der Anteil der Elektro (BEV)-Fahrzeuge betrug 11,6 Prozent. 27.222 neu zugelassene Plug-in-Hybrid-Pkw bewirkten ein Plus von +303,0 Prozent und einen Anteil von 11,8 Prozent. Der Hybridanteil einschließlich der Plug-ins betrug bei 64.367 Neuzulassungen 27,9 Prozent (+181,8 %).


Quelle https://www.kba.de/DE/Presse/Presse...id=74B3714C422561192D1DC256F33F0EB0.live21304


> Die alternativen Antriebsarten schlossen das Jahr 2020 fast ausschließlich mit positiven Vorzeichen ab. Fahrzeuge mit Hybridantrieb (527.864/+120,6 %) erreichten einen Anteil von 18,1 Prozent, darunter die Plug-in-Hybride (200.469/+342,1 %) mit einem Anteil von 6,9 Prozent. Elektro-Pkw (194.163/+206,8 %) konnten einen Anteil von 6,7 Prozent ausweisen.


Quelle https://www.kba.de/DE/Presse/Presse...id=74B3714C422561192D1DC256F33F0EB0.live21304

Also, wo kommen deine Zahlen her?


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

Moin 

bitte nicht wundern, diverse Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. Personenbezogenen Angriffe, egal wie gut sie getarnt sein mögen, sind hier nicht gestattet.

@JoM79 & @fipS09
Ich bitte um Verständnis, ich hab eure Beiträge ausgeblendet, da sie sich auf einen gelöschten Post bezogen haben. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> reine stromer werden ein nischenprodukt bleiben, das ist ein faktum,



Nur weil du von einem Faktum redest, ist es noch lange keines.

Fakt ist, dass diverse Hersteller bereits das Enddatum für Verbrenner bekannt gegeben haben. Schon blöd, dass sich Audi, Volvo,  Opel, Alpha Romeo,... Nicht an deine Wunschfaktenlage halten.  Aber was wissen die schon. 

Weiter ist Fakt, dass bei Neuzulassungen die Nische schon längst verlassen wurde und diese deutlich stärker ansteigen als der Rest. 

Letztlich ist es schon längst eine Binse dass E-Auto irgendwann in diesem Jahrzehnt bei den Zulassungszahlen die Verbrenner überholen werden. Nicht zuletzt werden die Anschaffungs-, Betriebs- und Wartungskosten deutlich geringer ausfallen (sind sie ja zum Teil jetzt schon) als bei Verbrennern. Vom deutlich besseren Fahrkomfort mal ganz abgesehen. 

Beim Energiespeicher hat sich der Akku bereits ebenfalls durchgesetzt. Die Brennstoffzellen wird im PKW Bereich eine Nische bleiben (nicht zuletzt bei den Betriebskosten nicht konkurrenzfähig). 

Wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Forschungsgelder für Akkus um Faktor 50 über denen der Brennstoffzellen liegen, dann ist hier auch kein Comeback im PKW Bereich zu erwarten, zumal die Betriebskosten immer höher sein werden als bei reinen Akku Fahrzeugen.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2021)

Genau was ich die ganze Zeit schreibe...
FOCUS Online: Förder-Schlupfloch beim E-Auto: Steuerzahlerbund fordert Stopp der Kaufprämien.








						Förder-Schlupfloch beim E-Auto: Steuerzahlerbund fordert Stopp der Kaufprämien
					

Die Elektro-Förderung nutzt besonders Wohlhabenden und muss von Normal- und Geringverdienern erwirtschaftet werden, zeigt eine Deutsche Bank-Studie. Mit einem Trick werden Stromer zudem mit Gewinn ins Ausland verkauft. Der Steuerzahlerbund fordert Konsequenzen.




					www.focus.de
				




Die ganze Elektromobilität geht an Normalverdiener vorbei und es wird der eigene, gehobene Anspruch als Messlatte für Dritte, die dem gar nicht gerecht werden können, definiert. Und wie sich jene Normalverdiener durch den politisch festgelegten Verbrennerausstieg neue Autos leisten können oder die Kosten tragen können, die strafend bis dahin erhoben werden, bleibt völlig unbeantwortet. So wird das nichts, man muss die Menschen mitnehmen. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die ganze Elektromobilität geht an Normalverdiener vorbei



Liest man immer wieder, ist aber klar falsch. 

Eigentlich sind E-Autos dank der Prämie in der Anschaffung nicht ernsthaft teurer wie Verbrenner. Das ist ein ziemliches Nullsummenspiel je nach Modell mit Vorteilen in die eine oder andere Richtung. Beim Unterhalt und der Wartung ist dagegen jetzt schon ein spürbarer Preisvorteil zu sehen. 

Das Problem ist eher,  dass das Angebot aktuell noch nicht alle Segmente umfasst und generell noch etwas dürftig ist. Einen Familienkombi gibt es aktuell meines Wissens z. B. noch nicht (MG5 kommt dieses Jahr noch, dürfte aber nicht jedermanns Sache sein). 

Auf der anderen Seite werden auch aktuell die meisten Autos ja nicht von Normalverdienern gekauft, unabhängig vom Antrieb. Demnach ist jetzt schon der Normalverdienern bzgl. Neukauf abgehängt. Daran ändert sich also nichts.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2021)

Kaum ein "Normalverdiener" kauft Neuwagen, weswegen dieser Vergleich hinfällig ist und bei Jahreswagen sieht es nun einmal anders aus und das Thema mit gebrauchten Elektros hatten wir bereits. Daher bleibt der Rückschluss, diie Elektromobilität geht an Normalverdienern vorbei, siehe dazu auch im Anriss die genannte Quelle, wem genau die Fördergelder helfen und dieser Umstand skizziert schon leicht den Kern des Problemes, wie hier benannt.

Ich hatte ja hier bereits auch schon eine ernst gemeinte Anfrage gestellt und keine hilfreiche Antwort erhalten, die sowohl dem gesetzten "Normalverdienerpreis" als auch den normalen Anforderungen gerecht wurden. Daran sieht man eben, dass jene Autos und das ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis, finanziell eher etwas für besser Verdiener, gute Doppelhaushalte und Eigenheimbesitzer sind. Wenn man aber "das Thema" voran bringen möchte, dann muss man alle und vor allem die große Masse, mitnehmen und nicht nur Beschlüsse, wie den Ausstieg, medienwirksam feiern aber im Grunde genommen kein Konzept zur Hand haben, wie genau das umgesetzt werden soll.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die ganze Elektromobilität geht an Normalverdiener vorbei und es wird der eigene, gehobene Anspruch als Messlatte für Dritte, die dem gar nicht gerecht werden können, definiert.


Dieses Argument hört und liest man immer wieder. Ich verstehe dich durchaus, aber man muss über den Tellerrand hinausschauen. Ich bin auch nicht glücklich wenn ich sehe wie langsam es bei den deutschen Autobauern voran geht. Aber hey, immerhin haben wir jetzt ne Topfpflanze in Audis neuen Concept Car. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich vorallem wann die Kombis endlich mal kommen. Für Familien ist es immer noch DAS Auto überhaupt. Aber irgendwie wird da gepennt oder es geht nur langsam vorn.

Du darfst halt als Maßstab beim E-Auto nicht ein Tesla Model S, X oder Porsche Taycan ansetzen. Es gibt soviele E-Autos auf dem Markt. Der Opel Mokka-e geht bei 34.110€ los. Ein Hyundai Ioniq 5 gibts ab 32.330 €. Ein KIA EV6 ab 35.990€.  Ein VW ID3 geht bei 31.960 € los, und der ID4 bei 37.415 €. Selbst wenn du keinen Neuwagen dir leisten kannst, gibt es dennoch gute Gebrauchte. Das Thema haben wir ja bereits besprochen. Auch bei Gebrauchten steht der Käufer nicht ohne Hose da. 

Eine kurze Suche auf Mobile.de sagt. EZ 2019 - 24.373 Angebote. Wenn da nichts passendes dabei ist, dann fress ich einen Besen. Einen Tesla Model 3 bekomm ich bereits ab 33.000 €. Und die Preise für gebrauchte sinken weiter.

Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, dann sind die BYD-Autos ggf. auch eine Option. Ich glaube kaum das BYD hier Schrott baut. Wenn sich jemand mit Akkus auskennt, dann BYD. Auswahl gibt es also genug.

Btw. interessante Info zu Teslas FSD:








						Erstes FSD-Video: Beta-Software für Tesla-Autopilot wird laut Hacker in Europa getestet
					

Hacker fahren mit der Beta-Software FSD für Teslas Autopilot durch Kiev – aber auch offiziell soll sie schon für Europa getestet werden.




					teslamag.de


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2021)

Wenn ich bei Autos den aktuellen Maßstab, was die Zugängigkeit, Reichweite, Ausstattung, Zuladung etc. anschaue, dann lande ich zwangsläufig bei teureren E´s. Es nützt mir nicht, wenn ich die Ansprüche, die ja bedarfsorientiert sind, herunter schrauben muss, um bei der gleichen finanziellen Belastung wie vorher zu sein. Ich gucke auch über den Tellerrand aber ich sehe eben auch, dass mein Bedarf, siehe hiesige Anfrage, nicht gedeckt werden kann, weil diese eigentlich völlig normalen Voraussetzungen tatsächlich nur die teuren E´s erfüllen, genau "das" ist ja das Problem daran. Konfiguriere ich mir den Ionic5 bedarfsgerecht, kostet er deutlich mehr und wie gesagt, die meisten Privatanwender kaufen nicht neu und das kommt nicht von ungefähr. Das heißt die alltagsrelevante Preisspanne liegt darunter aber wenn man möchte, dass man die Menschen mitnimmt bei der Energiewende, dann muss man Konzepte erarbeiten die das auch ermöglichen. Fahrradpflicht in Großstädten, Abschaffung des Verbrenners, CO2 Besteuerung- die genau diese relevante Gruppe am härtesten trifft, E-Autoprämien- die mehr den Besserverdiener zu Gute kommen oder Lastenräderzuschüsse, sind keine adäquaten Mittel um diesen Prozess zu begleiten.

Und genau daran krankt die ganze Debatte rund um das Thema, sie ist nicht lösungsorientiert und praxisbezogen sondern sehr politisch forciert. Ich finde die Intension zu tiefst richtig, nur nicht wie man dahin kommen möchte.

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich frag mich vorallem wann die Kombis endlich mal kommen. Für Familien ist es immer noch DAS Auto überhaupt. Aber irgendwie wird da gepennt oder es geht nur langsam vorn.


Aber fast ausschliesslich in Deutschland. Eventuell noch ein wenig in A oder CH bzw. herum. Aber sonst spielt der klassische Kombi eigentlich global keine Rolle.  Und selbst in D ist dessen Marktanteil stark geschrumpft, weil viele zwar nach viel aussehen aber effektiv halt dann doch nicht wirklich viel Platz bieten.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2021)

Ob Kombi oder nicht ist nicht das Problem, sondern das sie vergleichbar grundsätzlich zu teuer sind, vom Kleinstwagen, bis hin zu großen SUV. Ein Neuwagenpreisvergleich bringt da auch nichts, da viele keine Neuwagen kaufen und das Thema Geschäftswagen muss man bei der Betrachtung außen vor lassen. Und wenn ich lese, dass Batteriegarantieen, unter Ausschluss bei Entladung- also was machen, wenn man 3-4 Wochen nicht da ist?, erlischen, beziehungsweise eine Abnutzung von 30%! als üblicher Verschleiß angesehen wird, dann ist das auch nicht motivierend, einen E gebraucht zu kaufen.^^ Und was ist, wenn ein E nahe der Batteriegarantie als Gebrauchtwagen bezahlbar wird, was passiert beim Überschreiten dieser, wie lange hält der Akku noch und vor allem, was kostet dann ein Neuer? Aktuell macht es, vom mangelnden Angebot mal abgesehen, überhaupt keinen Sinn ein E gebraucht zu kaufen, es sei denn, man kauft gerne die Katze im Sack. Und genau daran erkennt man eben auch, dass das Thema E-Mobilität überhaupt noch nicht zu Ende gedacht ist.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Autos den aktuellen Maßstab, was die Zugängigkeit, Reichweite, Ausstattung, Zuladung etc. anschaue, dann lande ich zwangsläufig bei teureren E´s. Es nützt mir nicht, wenn ich die Ansprüche, die ja bedarfsorientiert sind, herunter schrauben muss, um bei der gleichen finanziellen Belastung wie vorher zu sein.


Was sind denn deine Anforderungen an ein E-Auto? Und wo liegt deine preisliche Schmerzgrenze?



DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau daran krankt die ganze Debatte rund um das Thema, sie ist nicht lösungsorientiert und praxisbezogen sondern sehr politisch forciert. Ich finde die Intension zu tiefst richtig, nur nicht wie man dahin kommen möchte.


Was schlägst du denn vor? Was kann man besser/anders machen? Wo macht Deutschland bzw. die Hersteller die Fehler? Ist in deinen Augen der norwegische Weg (keine MwSt bei Kauf) der richtige?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will dich nicht von einem E-Auto überzeugen. Denn das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Mich interessiert nur rein deine Meinung zu dem Ganzen.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. September 2021)

Ich bin auch noch am suchen für ihn… aber bei seinen Anforderungen ist es effektiv derzeit nicht einfach ein Auto zu finden das nur 200€ im Monat kostet….


----------



## Eckism (6. September 2021)

Man muss ja nun auch im Moment auch nicht auf Biegen und Brechen nen E-Auto suchen, die Hersteller haben doch gerade erst ausgeschlafen und die Dinger zu produzieren, bzw. die Maschinen zu bauen, die die Autos produzieren dauert halt noch. Zudem entwickelt sich die Batterietechnik ja auch weiter...in 10 Jahren sind E-Autos dann schon der geilste Shice.
Momentan sind E Autos für Leute mit Geld und Zeit relevant, das wird sich aber ändern...weil die aktuellen E Autos ja auch irgendwann man Gebrauchtwagen werden.


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2021)

ich fahre jährlich zwei bis vier mal 1200km am Stück. Bis für mich ein EV in Frage kommt dauert es noch etwas, allerdings nicht mehr lange wenn ich mir Teslas Fortschritt so anschaue


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man muss ja nun auch im Moment auch nicht auf Biegen und Brechen nen E-Auto suchen, die Hersteller haben doch gerade erst ausgeschlafen und die Dinger zu produzieren, bzw. die Maschinen zu bauen, die die Autos produzieren dauert halt noch. Zudem entwickelt sich die Batterietechnik ja auch weiter...in 10 Jahren sind E-Autos dann schon der geilste Shice.
> Momentan sind E Autos für Leute mit Geld und Zeit relevant, das wird sich aber ändern...weil die aktuellen E Autos ja auch irgendwann man Gebrauchtwagen werden.


Welche Wahl hat man denn, siehe CO2 Steuer, höhere Kfz-Steuer, drohende Fahrverbote etc.? Entweder man muss mehr Geld zahl mit dem aktuellen Auto oder, man muss mehr Geld zahlen für den Stromer. 

@Painkiller
Das hatte ich schon gemacht, hier der Link. 





						Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus
					

Doch, 11 Stunden für einmal Quer durch Deutschland finde ich jetzt nicht so arg lang... Die erste Stunde brauch ich schon bis ich überhaupt die ersten 60km hier gemacht hab und über der Grenze bin. Dann fügst du noch 8 Baustellen und einen Unfall hinzu was dich wieder rund 2h zusätzlich kostet...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




MfG


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2021)

Fahrverbote werden so schnell keine mehr kommen, die Werte gehen nun genug runter. Bei den Euro 5 Dieseln kann man gerade herrliche Schnäppchen machen. E Klasse mit 6 Zylinder Diesel von Mercedes gibt es hinterher geworfen.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Fahrverbote werden so schnell keine mehr kommen, die Werte gehen nun genug runter. Bei den Euro 5 Dieseln kann man gerade herrliche Schnäppchen machen. E Klasse mit 6 Zylinder Diesel von Mercedes gibt es hinterher geworfen.


Eine sher gewagte Aussage, vor der anstehenden BW, mit Hinblick darauf, dass die Grünen bald in der Regierung sitzen. Oder siehe Berlin, pop-up Radwege, werden trotzdem gebaut, obwohl sie als nicht zulässig erachtet wurden. Die Essenz darauf ist, die Autos stauen sich, während die popups teilweise leer sind, da an den Stellen entweder kein Fahrrad-Verkehr ist, siehe Adlergestell, einer der längsten Straßen Berlins oder b), neben den pop-ups ein richtiger Fahrradweg ist, der dann eher genutzt wird und dennoch wird es gemacht, dank der Grünen in der Landesregierung.

MfG


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2021)

abwarten. das kann doch keiner kontrollieren ohne digitale Überwachung. War nie klar wie das laufen soll. Es ging primär darum das Volk zu animieren neue Autos zu kaufen und der brave Deutsche macht das ja sehr gerne. Eine Konjunkturmassnahme wie die Abwrackprämie.
Es wird spannend was als nächstes kommt.

Keine Ahnung was du mit den Fahrradwegen und den Grünen in Berlin hast, aber der Zusammenhang mit Fahrverboten, die sowieso fast nirgends durchgesetzt wurden, scheint mir weit hergeholt


----------



## Eckism (6. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat man denn, siehe CO2 Steuer, höhere Kfz-Steuer, drohende Fahrverbote etc.? Entweder man muss mehr Geld zahl mit dem aktuellen Auto oder, man muss mehr Geld zahlen für den Stromer.


Ist schon klar, das man da in den Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt ist.
Ich lass mir z.B. jede Woche von 3 Österreichern je 20 Liter Benzin für mein Privatauto mitbingen...ca. 30 Cent pro Liter gespart. Ansonsten ist das olle Euro 3 Schnuckelchen recht günstig in der Steuer.

In den Fahrverbotszonen hab ich nix zu suchen...die Aufträge dort lehne ich ab und die Mädels dort natürlich auch. Die gucken zwar blöd, aber das ist nicht mein Problem.^^
Man kann ja eh alles Online kaufen, wüßte nicht, wieso man da rein sollte, wenn man unerwünscht ist.


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2021)

KFZ Steuer wird doch nicht nachträglich erhöht, oder gibt es das wirklich?


----------



## Kuhprah (6. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ich fahre jährlich zwei bis vier mal 1200km am Stück. Bis für mich ein EV in Frage kommt dauert es noch etwas, allerdings nicht mehr lange wenn ich mir Teslas Fortschritt so anschaue



und was spricht dagegen für die 2 bis 4 Fahrten ein anderes Auto zu mieten?

Zum Glück musst du nicht 1 Mal im Jahr 20t transportieren, sonst müsstest doch noch nen LKW kaufen


----------



## Eckism (6. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> KFZ Steuer wird doch nicht nachträglich erhöht, oder gibt es das wirklich?


Natürlich wird es das nicht, zumindest bis jetzt.^^
Ich zahl 155€ im Jahr Steuern fürn 2,3 Liter Accord....voll günstig. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> und was spricht dagegen für die 2 bis 4 Fahrten ein anderes Auto zu mieten?


Das eigene Auto zu nutzen ist immernoch was anderes als ein gemietetes...ich persönlich fühle mich in fremden Autos unwohl.
Und dann kommt noch der Preis zusätzlich zum gekauften Auto für Mietwagen dazu, der meist auch abnormal Frech ist.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich frag mich vorallem wann die Kombis endlich mal kommen


Kombis sind eher ne deutsche/europäische Sache. 
Der Rest der Welt fährt solche "Leichenwagen" gar nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2021)

so ein Kombi von Tesla wär doch mal was


----------



## Eckism (6. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Kombis sind eher ne deutsche/europäische Sache.
> Der Rest der Welt fährt solche "Leichenwagen" gar nicht.


Stimmt, die fjren eher PickUps...aber die sind ja auch nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir mehr negatives zum VW Polo erzählen. Der neue ist nämlich einer unserer Firmenwagen und keine 4 Wochen alt. Und wtf, die Kiste hat Probleme. -.-


VW ist gruselig geworden.

"Du bekommst keinen Gegenwert mehr für's Geld" sagte mein Schrauber.
Und der schraubt seit ewigen Zeiten.

Seit dem  Golf 2 ging es stetig bergab.
Lopez hat angefangen und VW hat weitergemacht.

In meinem Tiguan hab ich (nach 8 Jahren gebraucht gekauft) reparieren müssen:
- Wasserpumpe,
- Bremsen vorn komplett,
- Bremsen hinten komplett,
- Federn vorn,
- Federn hinten,
- Stoßdämpfer vorn,
- Stoßdämpfer hinten,
- Spiegel rechts,
... etlicher Kleinkrempel (total fest gerostete Bolzen, ... ).

Außerdem war die Spur verstellt und ein Satz Sommerreifen kam auch noch dazu.
Die Winterreifen waren so platt, daß ich sie gleich weggeworfen habe.

Mein Passat von 2000 hatte ähnliche Fehler, war aber fast drei mal so alt.
Mein   A4 1.9 tdi davor läuft bestimmt immer noch irgendwo in Uganda oder Togo.
Das war das qualitativ beste Auto, daß ich im Leben gefahren habe und wird es wohl auch bleiben.

Eine Tesla finde ich jetzt nicht häßlich.
Einer steht oft mal vorm Markt und sieht gut aus.

Musk muß man nicht verstehen.
Aber er hat den Willen, etwas Neues durchzusetzen und das finde ich löblich.
Den deutschen Autobauern fehlt dieser Wille fast komplett.

Ohne den Druck vom Ausland hätten wir noch bis 2100 Verbrenner gefahren.
Getestet werden die Karren gar nicht mehr, so, wie es aussieht.
Die Regler sollte man blind nachts bedienen können und da gehören Touchscreenschieber nun mal nicht dazu.

Wenn mal ein elektrisch betriebener, rückenfreundlicher VW auftaucht, schau ich mir den mal an.
Aber in einen Lamborghini Miura  P400  komme ich weder rein noch raus.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> so ein Kombi von Tesla wär doch mal was


Da gibt´s bis jetzt nur ein Einzelstück:








						Tesla Model S als Elektro-Kombi für 224.522 Euro - electrive.net
					

Der Ende 2017 angekündigte Kombi-Ableger des Tesla Model S vom niederländischen Karosseriebauer RemetzCar wird nun zum Verkauf angeboten. Einziger Haken ist der stolze Preis von 224.522 Euro. Es handelt sich dabei zwar um ein Einzelstück. Aber eigentlich ist der Strom-Kombi bloß ein...




					www.electrive.net
				






wuselsurfer schrieb:


> VW ist gruselig geworden.


Deine Liste erinnert mich an meiner 4er Golf. :/ Mit 8.000 km gebraucht gekauft, und nur Ärger gehabt mit dem Koffer.


Wie es scheint wir das Model Y ganz gut angenommen: 








						Erster Deutschland-Monat für Tesla Model Y: Mit 864 Zulassungen in 7 Tagen auf Platz 8
					

Im August wurden erstmals Tesla Model Y an deutsche Kunden ausgeliefert. Gut eine Woche reichte für Platz 8 bei den Elektroauto-Neuzulassungen




					teslamag.de


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2021)

Wahnsinn, ich kann mich kaum auf dem Stuhl halten, was für ein Schnäppchen! Nur knapp 70000 € mit dem autonomen Schnickschnack, was man ja bei einem Tesla so erwartet.  

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (8. September 2021)

70k is aber die Version die bis auf wenige Exemplare jeden Porsche stehen lässt.. ob man das wirklich braucht ist die andere Frage... ein Model 3 bekommst in D schon ab 35.000€. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt ein schlechter Deal...

Und klar ist das Y jetzt überall oben drauf. Wenn man 3 Jahre lang Bestellungen sammelt und dann auf einen Schlag ausliefert ist ja auch nix anderes zu erwarten...


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> 70k is aber die Version die bis auf wenige Exemplare jeden Porsche stehen lässt.. ob man das wirklich braucht ist die andere Frage... ein Model 3 bekommst in D schon ab 35.000€. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt ein schlechter Deal...
> 
> Und klar ist das Y jetzt überall oben drauf. Wenn man 3 Jahre lang Bestellungen sammelt und dann auf einen Schlag ausliefert ist ja auch nix anderes zu erwarten...


40.000 in kleinster Ausführung mit Hinterradantrieb, nimmt man die features hinzu, mit denen die Teslas über hochgelobt werden und die auch stets in der öffentlichen kommunikation betont werden, landet man bei ca. 48.500 €, wohlgmeerkt, als kleinste Ausstattung. Das ist mit Sicherheit kein guter Deal und eben für Normalverdiener nicht erschwinglich und daran krankt die E-mobilitäts Debatte, weil man diese Menschen, die nun einmal einen Großteil ausmacht, nicht mitnimmt. Da nützt auch keine Umweltprämie, denn für die ist es unerheblich iob der E nun 50000 oder nur 44000 kostet, Beides ist zu teuer also nutzt diese Premie nur denen, die sich das auch ohne leisten können, dass ist auch keine Unbekannte.

p.s.: Konfiguriert man den Tesla in der kleinsten Variante ohne die ganzen features, die aus einem Tesla ein Tesla machen, zahlt man immer noch 41000 €, einschließlich Gebühr und Umweltprämie 3k. Das macht 360 € Leasingrate/ Ballonkredit, rechnet man den priv. Umweltbonus mit. Zu teuer für Normalverdiener, dafür das man ein Auto bekommt, bei dem man bei fast allen relevanten Punkten wie Reichweite, Ladedauer, Zuladung etc. Einschränkungen machen muss. 

Es gibt aktuell leider nur Forderungen umzusteigen und Strafen, wenn man Verbrenner behält aber es gibt keine Lösung, wie man Gering- und Durchschnittsverdiener abholt.
Eine Lösung wäre die Mehrbelastung für Bestandsverbrenner zurückzunehmen und bei Neuzulassungen dafür die E Pflicht nach vorne zu ziehen. So gibt man den Menschen die Möglichkeit diesen Übergang zu ziehen, die Belastung zu verteilen und einzusteigen, wenn die Preise für E´s auf Grund der Verbreitung sinken. Mal so als schnelle Idee.

MfG


----------



## Sidewinder (13. September 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> VW ist gruselig geworden.
> 
> "Du bekommst keinen Gegenwert mehr für's Geld" sagte mein Schrauber.
> Und der schraubt seit ewigen Zeiten.
> ...



So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein. Ich hatte mit VAG nie Probleme.

Golf 3 (1.6) - 176.000 km gefahren - nur Bremsen und Stoßdämpfer erneuert.
Seat Ibiza 1,9TDI - 230.000 km gefahren - Zahnriemen und Pumpe wie vorgesehen erneuert, ansonsten nur Lichtmaschine und Stopfbuchsen.
Sharan (2.0) - 60.000 km gefahren - noch nichts erneuert, läuft immer noch.

Du sagst es ja im Grunde selbst, der Audia A4 ist ja technisch identisch zum Passat. Der 1.9TDI ist  ein ausgezeichneter Motor gewesen,  egal in welchem Fahrzeug. Die rollen alle vom selben Band, da spielt es keine Rolle ob vorne VW, Seat, Audi oder Skoda drauf steht.

Mit Mercedes hingegen hatte ich beim S202 und S203 nur Schwierigkeiten. Das ging von Radaufhängungen, Antriebswelle, Schaltung, Turbolader bis hin zur Durchrostung - keinen konnte ich über 100.000km fahren.


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Doch, ist von der Hand zuweisen. Bei kurzen Strecken würde ich da noch nichtmal widersprechen, aber je länger die Strecke wird umso anstrengender ist das ganze und die Konzentration geht zur Neige. Und ob Konzentrations jetzt was an den Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten ändern kann? Ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln, die sind von Mensch zu Mensch sicherlich unterschiedlich, aber bei 120km und 160 km/h sind die Zeiten die gleichen, nur die zurückgelegte Entfernung ist größer.
> 
> Unfallzahlen sinken drastisch bei Tempo 130


Hier, ab 4:44. Spiegel.de verschweigt in der Analyse, dass die Unfallzahlen in Deutschland "generell" sinken, folglich ist das ein normaler Trend und lässt sich nicht mehr "zweifelsfrei" auf die Geschwindigkeitsreduktion an dem entsprechenden Teilteststück der A24 zurückführen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jvTvUKqtxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat man denn, siehe CO2 Steuer, höhere Kfz-Steuer, drohende Fahrverbote etc.? Entweder man muss mehr Geld zahl mit dem aktuellen Auto oder, man muss mehr Geld zahlen für den Stromer.


Glaub mir, ich bin mit unseren Regierungsparteien und dem Vorgehen bei dem Thema auch nicht zufrieden. Du sprichst hier zwar klar von Kfz-Sektor, aber das blüht dir auch in deinen eigenen vier Wänden. Alte Ölheizung oder zu hoher CO2 Ausstoß? Und schon zahlst du. Ich befürchte soweit wird es bald sein.

Parallel gibt es aber keinen Zuschuss-Förderungen für PV-Anlagen und saubere Heizungen. Kleines Beispiel meinerseits: Ich hab 2.400 € Förderung für meine BYD-Batteriespeicher bekommen. 0 € für die PV-Anlage selbst und 1.700 € für die Ladestationen. Das ist nicht mal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein verglichen mit den Gesamtkosten der Anlage. Die Rechnung von Vater Staat geht hier einfach nicht auf. Bei einem Neubau kann man sowas ja noch mit in den Kredit einfließen lassen, aber schwieriger wird es wenn du dein bestehendes Haus modernisierst. Nicht jeder hat soviel Geld übrig. D.h. hier müssen Förderprogramme her. Und zwar nicht Förderungen für Kredite, sondern finanzielle Zuschüsse. Das gleiche auch für Heizungen.

Eine PV-Anlage wäre für ein E-Auto halt das Optimum. Wir haben ja gesehen, wie mit Ausnahme von Tesla, die Lademöglichkeiten im Land immer noch unzureichend sind. Hier muss es Fortschritte geben. Gibt ja genug Beispiele wie man hier etwas verbessern kann.

Das Vorgehen bei E-Mobilität ist zudem einfach nicht durchdacht. Wo soll die Reise jetzt hingehen? Wasserstoff, Akku oder E-Fuel?  Das ist völlig Kopflos was hier passiert. Erinnert mich stark an Asterix & Obelix und den Passierschein A38. 

Auf einer einen Seite sagt die Politik das man vemehrt auf die Erforschung und Produktion von alternativen Antriebsarten setzen will. Man will Deutschland zum Mobilitätsland Nr. 1 machen, was alternative Antriebsarten angeht. Man will die Infrastruktur dazu schaffen und das Wissen nach Deutschland holen. Dazu bekommen deutsche Autobauer dann Milliarden an Subventionen und Hilfen. Und was passiert? Das hier: *Klick* , *Klick* , *Klick* 

Möglichkeiten wie diese hier bleiben weitgehend unbeachtet: *Klick* *Klick* *Klick*

Aber was bringt dir E-Mobilität und PV-Anlagen und sonstige erneurbare Energie, wenn die Stomnetze aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen?

Ich persönlich finde Norwegens Ansatz hier sehr gut. Dort wirkt es zumindest weiter gedacht als bei uns hier im Land. Klar, Norwegen ist kleiner aber das macht die Ideen nicht schlechter.

So oder so. Das ganze Thema E-Mobilität ist ein großes Uhrwerk. Nur damit das funktioniert müssen die Zahnräder perfekt in einander greifen. Deutschland hat hier noch sehr viele Baustellen...


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine PV-Anlage wäre für ein E-Auto halt das Optimum. Wir haben ja gesehen, wie mit Ausnahme von Tesla, die Lademöglichkeiten im Land immer noch unzureichend sind. Hier muss es Fortschritte geben. Gibt ja genug Beispiele wie man hier etwas verbessern kann.



Eine PV Anlage dürfte nur in den seltensten Fällen groß genug sein, um ein Auto damit wirklich immer zu laden. Meine ist es definitiv nicht, auch wenn ich selbst natürlich mit 35tkm/a schon sehr viel fahre. 

Was Lademöglichkeiten angeht, so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Klar hat Tesla ein tolles Netz an Ladestationen aufgebaut, allerdings steht mittlerweile praktisch überall daneben noch eine Batterie "normaler" Schnelllader. Zudem stehen auch sehr viele Schnelllader auf Autohöfen, ohne das Tesla da ebenfalls welche hat.

Wenn die Zahlen stimmen, die ich auf die Schnelle recherchiert habe, gibt es wohl rund 1000 Tesla Schnellladepunkte und zwischen 6000 und 16000 von anderen Anbietern (wobei da die Angaben je nach Quelle massiv schwanken). Aber egal welche Zahl davon stimmt, es sind erheblich mehr wie es Supercharger gibt. 

Zudem dürften wohl im Laufe des nächsten Jahres die Supercharger auch fürs gemeine Volk geöffnet werden, so dass es dann auch da keine sinnvolle Unterscheidung mehr gibt. Tesla ist dann halt ein Anbieter von vielen.

Witzigerweise ist mit letzte Woche praktisch überall wo ich geladen habe aufgefallen, dass ein Tesla an den Ladepunkten stand, weil es in der Nähe eben keine Supercharger gab. 

Insgesamt, und das sage ich nachdem ich meinen Italienurlaub elektrisch hinter mich gebracht habe, ist es problemlos möglich sein Auto auf Fernreisen überall zu laden. Mithilfe von Apps a la ABRP sogar sehr komfortabel. 

Wichtig dabei, nicht die Reichweite ist entscheidend, sondern viel mehr die Ladegeschwindigkeit! Lieber 100km weniger Reichweite und dafür ordentlich Ladetempo, als einen schwachbrüstigen Lader! Schließlich bestimmt die aufzunehmende Energie nebst des Ladetempos die Gesamtstandzeit, nicht die Anzahl der Ladestopps. Witzigerweise ist man sogar oft schneller, wenn man öfters kurz läd, aber dafür im Bereich der max. Geschwindigkeit der Ladekurve anstatt seltener, dafür aber länger im Bereich einer nicht optimalen Ladegeschwindigkeit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. September 2021)

Sidewinder schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein. Ich hatte mit VAG nie Probleme.
> 
> Golf 3 (1.6) - 176.000 km gefahren - nur Bremsen und Stoßdämpfer erneuert.
> Seat Ibiza 1,9TDI - 230.000 km gefahren - Zahnriemen und Pumpe wie vorgesehen erneuert, ansonsten nur Lichtmaschine und Stopfbuchsen.
> Sharan (2.0) - 60.000 km gefahren - noch nichts erneuert, läuft immer noch.


Mein A4 hat auch 340.000 km ohne größere Werkstattbesuche absolviert.
Das war aber noch Qualitätsarbeit von 1995.

Die heutigen Pritschen schaffen das lange nicht mehr.


Sidewinder schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja im Grunde selbst, der Audia A4 ist ja technisch identisch zum Passat. Der 1.9TDI ist  ein ausgezeichneter Motor gewesen,  egal in welchem Fahrzeug.


Meiner Meinung nach der besten, den Audi je gebaut hat.


Sidewinder schrieb:


> Mit Mercedes hingegen hatte ich beim S202 und S203 nur Schwierigkeiten. Das ging von Radaufhängungen, Antriebswelle, Schaltung, Turbolader bis hin zur Durchrostung - keinen konnte ich über 100.000km fahren.


Bei Daimler ist nach 2000 auch der Wurm drin.

Unser Liefer-T4 sah aus, wie gestern aus dem Laden, da hat der gleichalte Benz schon harte Durchrostungen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eine PV Anlage dürfte nur in den seltensten Fällen groß genug sein, um ein Auto damit wirklich immer zu laden. Meine ist es definitiv nicht, auch wenn ich selbst natürlich mit 35tkm/a schon sehr viel fahre.


Was leistet denn deine Anlage?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was Lademöglichkeiten angeht, so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Klar hat Tesla ein tolles Netz an Ladestationen aufgebaut, allerdings steht mittlerweile praktisch überall daneben noch eine Batterie "normaler" Schnelllader. Zudem stehen auch sehr viele Schnelllader auf Autohöfen, ohne das Tesla da ebenfalls welche hat.


Wir hatten bei unseren Testfahrten und Ausflügen mit Teslas bisher noch nie Probleme was das Laden anging. Wir haben immer an einem Supercharger Laden können. Ich kann gern in meinem Umfeld mal nachfragen, aber ich mir fällt auf die schnelle kein Tesla-Fahrer ein, der unterwegs nicht am Supercharger lädt. Die meisten laden Zuhause via PV-Anlage und Wallbox und/oder in der Arbeit an Ladepunkten. Aber unterwegs eigentlich immer am Supercharger. 

Klar, wenn du in einem Eck der Welt unterwegs bist wo es keine Supercharger gibt, dann musst du dich fügen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlen stimmen, die ich auf die Schnelle recherchiert habe, gibt es wohl rund 1000 Tesla Schnellladepunkte und zwischen 6000 und 16000 von anderen Anbietern (wobei da die Angaben je nach Quelle massiv schwanken). Aber egal welche Zahl davon stimmt, es sind erheblich mehr wie es Supercharger gibt.


Die Zahlen sind richtig.  Vor der Öffnung seiner Ladeinfrastruktur will Tesla noch 55 neue Superchargerstandorte eröffnen. Das wären ca. 50% mehr. oO Finde ich echt gut, muss ich sagen. 

Wenn ich Zeit habe (zum Beispiel beim Einkaufen in der Stadt oder Kino), dann lass ich mir das langsame Laden ja eingehen. Aber unterwegs sollte es schon flott gehen.

Btw. das hier ist auch heftig in dem Zusammenhang.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zudem dürften wohl im Laufe des nächsten Jahres die Supercharger auch fürs gemeine Volk geöffnet werden, so dass es dann auch da keine sinnvolle Unterscheidung mehr gibt. Tesla ist dann halt ein Anbieter von vielen.


Da bin ich auch gespannt wie das laufen soll. In der Richtung herrscht noch Funkstille. Werden die Charger aufgesplittet oder ergänzt? Was kostet es? etc. etc.  Soweit ich weiß sind alle Supercharger in Europa aber auf CCS umgerüstet worden. Mal sehen wie das wird. Nur bei der Bezahlung herrscht scheinbar schon Klarheit. Für die Bezahlung braucht man die Tesla-App: 


> Deshalb setzt Tesla laut einer Mitteilung von Elon Musk im Rahmen einer Investoren-Veranstaltung im Juli 2021 auf eine Umsetzung über die Tesla-App. Heißt: Wer mit einem Nicht-Tesla an einem Supercharger laden will, braucht die Tesla-App auf dem Handy und einen entsprechenden Tesla-Account samt dort hinterlegten Bezahldaten (Kreditkarte, usw.). Am Supercharger selbst (meist mit zwei Ladepunkten) wählt man in der App den passenden Ladepunkt aus, kann hinterlegen, wie viel man laden möchte und startet dann per Befehl über die App den Ladevorgang. Den Prozess kennen die allermeisten E-Autofahrer von den diversen Ladesäulen-Anbietern am Markt.


Quelle: https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tech-zukunft/tesla-supercharger-laden-alle-fremdmarken-app/



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wichtig dabei, nicht die Reichweite ist entscheidend, sondern viel mehr die Ladegeschwindigkeit! Lieber 100km weniger Reichweite und dafür ordentlich Ladetempo, als einen schwachbrüstigen Lader! Schließlich bestimmt die aufzunehmende Energie nebst des Ladetempos die Gesamtstandzeit, nicht die Anzahl der Ladestopps. Witzigerweise ist man sogar oft schneller, wenn man öfters kurz läd, aber dafür im Bereich der max. Geschwindigkeit der Ladekurve anstatt seltener, dafür aber länger im Bereich einer nicht optimalen Ladegeschwindigkeit.


Das kommt aber eben auch auf das Auto an. Damit das an den Ladepunkten schnell geht müssen die Ladestationen ordentlich Dampf haben, und die Autos und Akkus müssen das auch abkönnen. Aber Wallboxen für Zuhause sind in meinen Augen trotzdem Pflicht. Dauerhaftes Schnellladen ist nicht gut für den Akku.

Btw. wie es scheint hat VW endlich OTA für die ID-Modell freigeschalten:








						Volkswagen introduces Over-the-Air Updates for all ID. models
					

Volkswagen is taking the next big step towards becoming a software-oriented mobility provider with its ACCELERATE strategy. Effective immediately, all ID. models will receive regular software updates via mobile data transfer. The updates had previously only been available as part of a test phase...




					www.volkswagen-newsroom.com


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was leistet denn deine Anlage?



Hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, die Anlage ist mittlerweile 11 Jahre alt. Eine neue würde sicherlich mehr Strom liefern, aber auch so komme ich auf gute 7MWh/a



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wir hatten bei unseren Testfahrten und Ausflügen mit Teslas bisher noch nie Probleme was das Laden anging. Wir haben immer an einem Supercharger Laden können. Ich kann gern in meinem Umfeld mal nachfragen, aber ich mir fällt auf die schnelle kein Tesla-Fahrer ein, der unterwegs nicht am Supercharger lädt. Die meisten laden Zuhause via PV-Anlage und Wallbox und/oder in der Arbeit an Ladepunkten. Aber unterwegs eigentlich immer am Supercharger.
> 
> Klar, wenn du in einem Eck der Welt unterwegs bist wo es keine Supercharger gibt, dann musst du dich fügen.


Tesla Supercharger gibts ja in jeder Ecke (wenngleich natürlich nicht so viele wie von den anderen Anbietern), das heißt man kann kaum in ner Ecke unterwegs sein, an denen es keine gibt. Wobei je nach Strecke die man wählt ist es offenbar so, dass man nicht zwingend geschickt an einem vorbei kommt. Ich habe ja keinen Tesla und kann das nur schlussfolgern aus dem was ich so sehe.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeit habe (zum Beispiel beim Einkaufen in der Stadt oder Kino), dann lass ich mir das langsame Laden ja eingehen. Aber unterwegs sollte es schon flott gehen.


Da bin ich bei dir. Ich lade nur sehr selten an Schnellladern, aber für die Urlaubsfahrt ist es eben notwendig. Im Alltag braucht man eigentlich nie nen Schnelllader.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt wie das laufen soll. In der Richtung herrscht noch Funkstille. Werden die Charger aufgesplittet oder ergänzt? Was kostet es? etc. etc.  Soweit ich weiß sind alle Supercharger in Europa aber auf CCS umgerüstet worden. Mal sehen wie das wird. Nur bei der Bezahlung herrscht scheinbar schon Klarheit. Für die Bezahlung braucht man die Tesla-App:


Weiß auch nicht wie das technisch gelöst wird. Angewiesen ist man ja nicht auf die Tesla Schnelllader, da an allen Standorten solcher Lader die ich bisher gesehen habe (das erhebt jetzt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit) auch andere Anbieter daneben ihre Säulen aufgestellt haben. Deswegen kann man abwarten ob das attraktiv ist (preislich) bzw ob es aus anderen Gründen Sinn macht.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Das kommt aber eben auch auf das Auto an. Damit das an den Ladepunkten schnell geht müssen die Ladestationen ordentlich Dampf haben, und die Autos und Akkus müssen das auch abkönnen.


Ja, aber die aktuellen Autos sind schon recht flott im Laden und sicherlich werden alle mit ihren nächsten Generationen versuchen an Ioniq gleich oder gar vorbei zu ziehen.
Es gibt natürlich immer noch einige ältere Schnelllader, die lediglich mit 50kW oder so dienen können, aber auf die ist man ja nicht angewiesen, sondern kann ja auf solche zugreifen, die eben eine dem eigenen Auto angemessene Ladegeschwindigkeit haben. 
Ich bin auf meiner Urlaubsfahrt jedenfalls nur an Säulen gewesen, die 100kW oder mehr bieten und damit, dank App-gestützter Planung nirgends länger als 20 Minuten gestanden (hin zumindest, da hab ich der App noch nicht so getraut und lieber mal 5% mehr reingetan als diese mir empfohlen hat, zurück waren es dann eher 15 Minuten, in Gundgen Nord sogar nur 10 Minuten).



Painkiller schrieb:


> Aber Wallboxen für Zuhause sind in meinen Augen trotzdem Pflicht. Dauerhaftes Schnellladen ist nicht gut für den Akku.



Klar für den Alltag ist ne Wallbox sehr hilfreich. Ich kann zusätzlich aber auch im Geschäft laden, das können bieten mehr und mehr Firmen (zumindest die mit eigenen Parkplätzen). Auf der anderen Seite kann es, wenn man das will auch nicht so schwer sein, Ladesäulen im öffentlichen Raum zu platzieren - 3kW an jeder Laterne und gut ist.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Aber Wallboxen für Zuhause sind in meinen Augen trotzdem Pflicht. Dauerhaftes Schnellladen ist nicht gut für den Akku.


Schnellladen ist das aber alles noch nicht! Man meint immer, dass 150kw oder gar 250kw extrem schnelles Laden wären, aber wenn man das mal auf Handy Akkus runterbricht, die ja nur einen Bruchteil der Zellen haben und mittlerweile auch mit 65W und mehr geladen werden, merkt man schnell, dass diese Ladevorgänge gar nicht so extrem sind, wie man meint.
So ein Model 3 mit LR Akku hat 4416 Zellen, multipliziert mit 65W pro Zelle würden 287,04kw entsprechen, damit würde man selbst mit einem 250kW Charger nicht die Ladegeschwindigkeit erreichen, die modernste Handys heute bieten. 

Ansonsten gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, eine Wallbox ist deutlich schonender zum Akku. 

P.S.
Allerdings glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass dauerhaftes Laden an 50kW Chargern den Akku nicht schlechter stellt, als eine Wallbox, dazu ist dies in der Regel deutlich effizienter als die Wallbox. Wallbox macht daher eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn mit PV Strom bespeist. Dennoch möchte ich die Wallbox nicht missen, auch wenn ich zu 90% meines Lebens problemlos mit aktuell noch kostenlosem Supermarktstrom durch die Welt komme.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> 3kW an jeder Laterne und


Für mich auch kein wirklicher Gewinn, nicht, dass 3kw nicht ausreichend sein würden, aber die Ladung bei 3kw ist meines Wissens nach fürchterlich ineffizienz, ich meine da was von fast 20% Verlustleistung im Kopf zu haben. 11kw sollten es schon sein, hier steigt der Wirkungsgrad auf bis zu 95% an.


----------



## Painkiller (16. September 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, die Anlage ist mittlerweile 11 Jahre alt. Eine neue würde sicherlich mehr Strom liefern, aber auch so komme ich auf gute 7MWh/a


Ui, dann hast du sicher noch einen der alten Verträge erwischt, wo es eine dementsprechen hohe Einspeisevergütung gibt.  



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar für den Alltag ist ne Wallbox sehr hilfreich. Ich kann zusätzlich aber auch im Geschäft laden, das können bieten mehr und mehr Firmen (zumindest die mit eigenen Parkplätzen). Auf der anderen Seite kann es, wenn man das will auch nicht so schwer sein, Ladesäulen im öffentlichen Raum zu platzieren - 3kW an jeder Laterne und gut ist.


Das mit den Laternen würde sich anbieten. Wenn der Bund und die Länder hier gleich mal eine Ecke weiterdenken, dann könnte man in die Laternen auch 5G Antennen verbauen. Japan macht es so mit ihren Ampeln. 
Auch WLAN wäre möglich. Bei uns hier in München stehen an einigen Orten bereits Laternen welche rings herum mit PV-Zellen bedeckt sind. In Essen stehen bereits Laternen mit 22 kW Leistung. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob unsere desolaten Stromnetze das mitmachen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht wie das technisch gelöst wird. Angewiesen ist man ja nicht auf die Tesla Schnelllader, da an allen Standorten solcher Lader die ich bisher gesehen habe (das erhebt jetzt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit) auch andere Anbieter daneben ihre Säulen aufgestellt haben. Deswegen kann man abwarten ob das attraktiv ist (preislich) bzw ob es aus anderen Gründen Sinn macht.


Muss ich mal mehr drauf achten. Ich war am WE im OEZ in München. Dort waren bei Tesla nur Supercharger gestanden. Andere hab ich nicht gesehen. Und ich stand direkt daneben, weil ich mich mit ein paar Tesla-Fahrern unterhalten habe.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass dauerhaftes Laden an 50kW Chargern den Akku nicht schlechter stellt, als eine Wallbox, dazu ist dies in der Regel deutlich effizienter als die Wallbox. Wallbox macht daher eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn mit PV Strom bespeist. Dennoch möchte ich die Wallbox nicht missen, auch wenn ich zu 90% meines Lebens problemlos mit aktuell noch kostenlosem Supermarktstrom durch die Welt komme.


Ich hab mal Dr.Google gefragt, und bin auf diesen Artikel gestoßen:








						Wie kann ich den Tesla Akku möglichst schonend laden?
					

Wie sollte man eigentlich einen Tesla Akku möglichst schonend laden? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es und was sind die Vor- und Nachteile?




					teslawissen.ch
				




Wäre schön, wenn hier Tesla etwas transparenter wäre.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ui, dann hast du sicher noch einen der alten Verträge erwischt, wo es eine dementsprechen hohe Einspeisevergütung gibt.


Ja, ich bekomme >300€ pro Monat für meinen Strom 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Das mit den Laternen würde sich anbieten. Wenn der Bund und die Länder hier gleich mal eine Ecke weiterdenken, dann könnte man in die Laternen auch 5G Antennen verbauen. Japan macht es so mit ihren Ampeln.
> Auch WLAN wäre möglich. Bei uns hier in München stehen an einigen Orten bereits Laternen welche rings herum mit PV-Zellen bedeckt sind. In Essen stehen bereits Laternen mit 22 kW Leistung. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob unsere desolaten Stromnetze das mitmachen.


22kW brauchts gar nicht. Wie gesagt mit einer niedrigen bis mittleren einstelligen Ladeleistung käme man hin, würde das Netz nicht überfordern und jeder bekommt dennoch genug Saft für den Tag. Bei >20h Standzeit, die ein normales Auto am Tag hat reichen wenige kW bereits aus um den Akku vernünftig zu füllen.

Der Wirkungsgrad ist da mMn zu vernachlässigen. Immerhin fordern ja viele, dass auf Wasserstoff für PKW gesetzt werden müsse - so schlecht kann der Wirkungsgrad beim Laden gar nicht werden. 

Generell sind die Ladeverluste aber schon ein Thema, dass sich in Zukunft schon noch verbessern muss. Aktuell gibt es bei den Fahrzeugen recht große Unterschiede, das heißt hier sind noch ordentlich Hausaufgaben zu machen.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Muss ich mal mehr drauf achten. Ich war am WE im OEZ in München. Dort waren bei Tesla nur Supercharger gestanden. Andere hab ich nicht gesehen. Und ich stand direkt daneben, weil ich mich mit ein paar Tesla-Fahrern unterhalten habe.


Wie gesagt, meine Aussage hat keine Allgemeingültigkeit. Es bezieht sich nur auf die Supercharger, die ich bislang an Autobahnraststätten bzw Autohöfen gesehen habe. Unterm Strich jucken mich aber die Supercharger nicht, es gibt ja für Fahrer anderer Fabrikate reichlich alternativen.

Am OEZ gibts aber immerhin 22kW Lader für alle, nebendran beim Decathlon auch und beim KFC ggü nochmal 11... Ich war da noch nie, das sagt mir aber meine App. Um übrigen von den insgesamt rund 20 Ladepunkten da, sind aktuell nur 2 belegt. Soviel zum Risiko vor belegten Ladern zu stehen.

EnBW baut z.B. an allen (?) Bauhaus Märkten Schnelllader mit 300kW Ladeleistung auf. Gerade hab ich beim Euronics Händler (Mein Kühlschrank stirbt gerade) 2 Wallboxen auf dem Parkplatz gesehen. Sehr hemdsärmelig installiert, aber das ist das selbe Modell wie ich es daheim montiert habe (das mit dem großen H vorne drauf).
Wäre schön, wenn hier Tesla etwas transparenter wäre.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn hier Tesla etwas transparenter wäre.


Ganz ehrlich Tesla juckt mich gar nicht. Die sollen machen was sie für richtig halten. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass die langfristig am Markt eigenständig bleiben. Die sind schlicht zu klein um auf Dauer mithalten zu können. Zudem defizitär im eigentlichen Kerngeschäft (mal sehen ob sich das kurzfristig ändern lässt) und eben aktuell maßlos überbewertet. So sehen Blasen an der Börse aus...


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Schnellladen ist das aber alles noch nicht! Man meint immer, dass 150kw oder gar 250kw extrem schnelles Laden wären, aber wenn man das mal auf Handy Akkus runterbricht, die ja nur einen Bruchteil der Zellen haben und mittlerweile auch mit 65W und mehr geladen werden, merkt man schnell, dass diese Ladevorgänge gar nicht so extrem sind, wie man meint.
> So ein Model 3 mit LR Akku hat 4416 Zellen, multipliziert mit 65W pro Zelle würden 287,04kw entsprechen, damit würde man selbst mit einem 250kW Charger nicht die Ladegeschwindigkeit erreichen, die modernste Handys heute bieten.


Bei einem Handyakku interessiert es die meisten Leute aber auch nicht, wenn der Akku nach 2-3 Jahren ausgelutscht ist. Bei einem Auto sieht das etwas anders aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei einem Handyakku interessiert es die meisten Leute aber auch nicht, wenn der Akku nach 2-3 Jahren ausgelutscht ist. Bei einem Auto sieht das etwas anders aus.


SO siehts aus. Ein Handy ist ja für viele ein Wegwerfprodukt, dass nach 2-3 Jahren wegkommt. Selbst Nutzer, die das anders sehen verwenden ihr Handy keine 15 Jahre, so wie es bei Autos aktuell im Schnitt der Fall ist. Da kann man den Akku beim Laden dann schon anders ran nehmen.


----------



## Eckism (17. September 2021)

Mir wäre der Autoakku auch völlig wumpe...ist mir wirklich shiceegal, was beim nächsten Autobesitzer ist.
Die Autohäuser werden den Akkuzustand zwar auslesen können, aber geben die Infos garantiert nicht an einen Kunden weiter.


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2021)

"Garantiert nicht"? ... naja, dann geht man halt zu einem seriösem Händler. Die machen das unaufgefordert. Es gibt auch keine Grund für einen Händler das nicht zu tun, denn Du brauchst i. d. R. keine Werkstatt um den Zustand auszulesen.

Bei einem Benziner verschweigt Dir auch keiner (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), dass die Kiste schon 300.000 km runter hat.


----------



## Eckism (17. September 2021)

Aber nicht, wie die 300.000km gefahren wurden.^^
Ständig Kette bei kalten Motor oder gediegen.


----------



## BigBoymann (18. September 2021)

Ist ja kein Hexenwerk sowas auszulesen, wenn ich mir so einen gebrauchten kaufen möchte, dann kann ich die 150€ sicher sinnvoll in einen OBD Scanner investieren. Wem das zu kompliziert ist, der kauft auch bestimmt gebrauchte Benziner ohne sich das Öl anzuschauen?


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei einem Handyakku interessiert es die meisten Leute aber auch nicht, wenn der Akku nach 2-3 Jahren ausgelutscht ist. Bei einem Auto sieht das etwas anders aus.


Ja, dass stimmt leider. Mich ärgert es und ich plädiere dafür, dass Akkus austauschbar sein müssen. Die Leute würden ihre Handy auch länger nutzen aber PR und Marketing suggerieren da etwas anderes und das wirkt. Nicht ohne Grund wurden die Handy-Wechselakkus vom Markt verbannt, weil man so nicht unmittelbar die Rendite erhöhen konnte, wie es Apple als Markttreiber vormachte, mit ihren nicht wechselbaren Akkus. Die Politik sollte da Vorgaben machen, all der ganze Elektroschrott...^^

MfG


Painkiller schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich bin mit unseren Regierungsparteien und dem Vorgehen bei dem Thema auch nicht zufrieden. Du sprichst hier zwar klar von Kfz-Sektor, aber das blüht dir auch in deinen eigenen vier Wänden. Alte Ölheizung oder zu hoher CO2 Ausstoß? Und schon zahlst du. Ich befürchte soweit wird es bald sein.


Ja, man muss und sollte deshalb in diesem Jahr genau überlegen, wo man sein Kreuz hinmacht. Wie gesagt, Umweltschutz etc. alles gut aber es muss auch bezahlt werden "können" und ich schiele mal ganz vorsichtig auf fast 4 % Inflation, die da noch ontop kommt.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Parallel gibt es aber keinen Zuschuss-Förderungen für PV-Anlagen und saubere Heizungen. Kleines Beispiel meinerseits: Ich hab 2.400 € Förderung für meine BYD-Batteriespeicher bekommen. 0 € für die PV-Anlage selbst und 1.700 € für die Ladestationen. Das ist nicht mal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein verglichen mit den Gesamtkosten der Anlage. Die Rechnung von Vater Staat geht hier einfach nicht auf. Bei einem Neubau kann man sowas ja noch mit in den Kredit einfließen lassen, aber schwieriger wird es wenn du dein bestehendes Haus modernisierst. Nicht jeder hat soviel Geld übrig. D.h. hier müssen Förderprogramme her. Und zwar nicht Förderungen für Kredite, sondern finanzielle Zuschüsse. Das gleiche auch für Heizungen.


Vater Staat oder besser gesagt die Groko, genauer die CDU wollten diese Subventionen eben nicht. Die gab es doch mal früher oder? Selbst das "grünste" Bundesland liegt beim Ausbau von Windkrafträdern eher weiter hinten, schon komisch, in einem Bundesland, wo die Grünen das alles ändern könnten. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine PV-Anlage wäre für ein E-Auto halt das Optimum. Wir haben ja gesehen, wie mit Ausnahme von Tesla, die Lademöglichkeiten im Land immer noch unzureichend sind. Hier muss es Fortschritte geben. Gibt ja genug Beispiele wie man hier etwas verbessern kann.


"Wäre", für alle die a) ein Haus haben und b) sich neben diesen hohen Kosten dann noch eine PV Anlage leisten könnten. Bei Subventionen müsste man dann sehr genau selektieren und die Gelder wirklich nur denen zukommen lassen, die sich das nicht aus eigener Kraft heraus leisten können also nicht so wie bei den E-Auto Subventionen, wo vor allem besser Verdienende davon profitieren.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Vorgehen bei E-Mobilität ist zudem einfach nicht durchdacht. Wo soll die Reise jetzt hingehen? Wasserstoff, Akku oder E-Fuel?  Das ist völlig Kopflos was hier passiert. Erinnert mich stark an Asterix & Obelix und den Passierschein A38.


Zum einen ja, da gebe ich dir Recht aber zum anderen stelle ich fest, dass hier die Batterietechnik abseits eines regulären Technologiewettbewerbes forciert wird, von staatlicher Seite aus.. So kopflos ist das konzeptionell nicht allerdings reicht es eben nicht das festzulegen und ein paar Schnelllader und Autos zu subventionieren, denn so wie in allen Dingen eigentlich, muss man die Bevölkerung mitnehmen und nicht nur ein paar Wenige und viele Geschäftskunden. Und genau da hapert es, denn die E-Mobilität ist konzeptionell weder für große Reichweiten noch für schnelles Laden ausgelegt. Ein Großteil der Menschen lebt im Mieteigentum, die haben kein Stellplatz vor der Tür oder gar eine TG und genau diese relevante Gruppe wird der Umstieg auferzwungen, passiv durch die ganzen Besteuerungen, so dass sie bei der wichtigen Zukunftsfrage auf der Strecke bleiben und da darf man sich eben nicht wundern, wenn die Leute zu den Rändern abdriften, dass ist doch ein hausgemachtes Problem.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Auf einer einen Seite sagt die Politik das man vemehrt auf die Erforschung und Produktion von alternativen Antriebsarten setzen will. Man will Deutschland zum Mobilitätsland Nr. 1 machen, was alternative Antriebsarten angeht. Man will die Infrastruktur dazu schaffen und das Wissen nach Deutschland holen. Dazu bekommen deutsche Autobauer dann Milliarden an Subventionen und Hilfen. Und was passiert? Das hier: *Klick* , *Klick* , *Klick*
> 
> Möglichkeiten wie diese hier bleiben weitgehend unbeachtet: *Klick* *Klick* *Klick*
> 
> Aber was bringt dir E-Mobilität und PV-Anlagen und sonstige erneurbare Energie, wenn die Stomnetze aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen?


Hui, dass ist viel Input. 
Aber ja, die Batterietechnik wird aus ideologischen Gründen forciert und Debatten rund um Alternativen im Keim erstickt. Dass bei den alternativen Techniken und der mangelnden Unterstützung Wirkungsgrade schlechter ausfallen, dürfte an der Stelle nicht verwundern. 
@Stromnetze
Das ist auch ein massives Problem, man schaue nach Bayern, die sich beim Ausbau viel quer stellen. Dezentrale Stromversorgung wäre "die" Lösung ist aber unwahrscheinlich, auf Grund der Lobbyverquickungen der großen Energieanbieter in die Politik. Da hilft nur radikaler wählen aber die Deutschen sind Sicherheitsmenschen, die wählen eher die unscheinbare Mitte, bloß nichts verändern.

Aprospros wählen, ich tute mich da aktuell auch sehr schwer und auch wenn ich es noch nicht ganz greifen kann, ich hatte noch nie so viele Überschneidungen bei der FDP, was aber so gar nicht zu meiner eher sozial linksorientierten Lebensweise passt aber ich bin ein großer Freund von Fakten und nicht Ideologieen. Das wird in jedem Fall eine Entscheidung in letzter Minute bei mir. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Norwegens Ansatz hier sehr gut. Dort wirkt es zumindest weiter gedacht als bei uns hier im Land. Klar, Norwegen ist kleiner aber das macht die Ideen nicht schlechter.
> 
> So oder so. Das ganze Thema E-Mobilität ist ein großes Uhrwerk. Nur damit das funktioniert müssen die Zahnräder perfekt in einander greifen. Deutschland hat hier noch sehr viele Baustellen...


Puhh ja, da könnte man sehr viel mehr machen, wichtig ist nur das man Anreize schafft und nicht Menschen bestraft, die sich mal nicht eben PV Anlagen oder E-Autos, trotz möglicher Prämie, kaufen können und, dass man sich Technologie offener aufstellt. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mir wäre der Autoakku auch völlig wumpe...ist mir wirklich shiceegal, was beim nächsten Autobesitzer ist.


Also mir wäre als Autobesitzer schon auch der Wiederverkaufswert wichtig. Der hängt ja mit dem Fahrzeugzustand zusammen in den wiederum der Akkuzustand mit rein spielt.


----------



## Eckism (18. September 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also mir wäre als Autobesitzer schon auch der Wiederverkaufswert wichtig. Der hängt ja mit dem Fahrzeugzustand zusammen in den wiederum der Akkuzustand mit rein spielt.


Die Autohäuser nehmen die abgerocktesten Autos zu Wuchpreisen zurück, nur damit man sich ein anderes neueres Auto holt.
Wenn ich ich überlege, was die mir für meine abgewichste Kiste geboten haben...privat fühlt man sich da bei der hälfte des Preises schon wie nen Betrüger.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Autohäuser nehmen die abgerocktesten Autos zu Wuchpreisen zurück, nur damit man sich ein anderes neueres Auto holt.
> Wenn ich ich überlege, was die mir für meine abgewichste Kiste geboten haben...privat fühlt man sich da bei der hälfte des Preises schon wie nen Betrüger.


Ja, klar machen die das, dafür bekommst du eben weniger Rabatt auf den Neuen. Unterm Strich bekommst du ziemlich genau soviel mehr, wie sie dir weniger an Rabatt geben. Das ist ja nichts Neues und darauf sollte eigentlich niemand mehr reinfallen.

Natürlich bekommst du aber für ein besser erhaltenes Auto noch mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. September 2021)

Also Wertbestand ist da relativ.... da sich da derzeit quasi jedes Jahr so viel tut ist das wo heute super ist morgen schon nur noch Durchschnitt.  Wenn man ein E-Auto kaufen will und kein Leasing macht dann sollte man es auch wirklich lange fahren, denn so nach 6 bis 7 Jahren wird der Wert raus sein, und wenn es erst mal aus der 8 Jahres Garantie für den Akku fällt wird es spannend. 
Gute Beispiele sind da die ersten Tesla Model S mit dem 85er Akku.. Die von 2013 und 2014. Die fallen langsam raus, da kann man mal gucken wie hoch der Wertverlust war. 
Wobei die immer noch gut fahren, und wenn man das Update auf die MCU2 macht hat man bis auf ein paar Details quasi ein Auto mit Stand 2020.. dazu garantierte kostenloses Laden am SuC.. das spielt im Preis natürlich rein.


----------



## Eckism (18. September 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, klar machen die das, dafür bekommst du eben weniger Rabatt auf den Neuen. Unterm Strich bekommst du ziemlich genau soviel mehr, wie sie dir weniger an Rabatt geben. Das ist ja nichts Neues und darauf sollte eigentlich niemand mehr reinfallen.
> 
> Natürlich bekommst du aber für ein besser erhaltenes Auto noch mehr.


Mein Autohaus kennt den Preis, was ich bereit bin zu zahlen und das Modell, welches ich als nächstes nehme...und zum Fremdangeboten einholen bin ich auch nicht zu blöd. Ich kaufe da, wo ich am wenigsten bezahle.
Meine sowenigwiemöglich Ausstattung haben die wahrscheinlich eh nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mein Autohaus kennt den Preis, was ich bereit bin zu zahlen und das Modell, welches ich als nächstes nehme...und zum Fremdangeboten einholen bin ich auch nicht zu blöd. Ich kaufe da, wo ich am wenigsten bezahle.
> Meine sowenigwiemöglich Ausstattung haben die wahrscheinlich eh nicht.


Normal bezahlt man dann am wenigsten, wenn man beim Händler keinen Gebrauchten in Zahlung gibt um den vollen Rabatt hart zu verhandeln und seinen Gebrauchten privat verkauft. Das ist halt aber auch am aufwändigsten.

Aber unabhängig davon wie man das macht und warum man das so macht (das kann ja jeder machen wie er es möchte), wirst du immer mit einem Gebrauchten in einem guten Zustand (im Falle eines E-Autos gehört da der Akku eben dazu) einen besseren Preis erzielen können als wenn das Ding schon halb hinüber ist. Deswegen kann es dir natürlich trotzdem egal sein wie der Zustand des Akkus für den nachfolgenden Besitzer ist, aber dabei verzichtest halt auf Geld. Zudem hast du davor ja auch beim dauerhaften Schnellladen schon mehr gezahlt, wie wenn du das Auto einfach mit Wechselstrom langsam geladen hättest. Wie gesagt, kannst du machen wie du willst, ist deine Entscheidung.

Was die Gebrauchtpreise angeht, so wird hier sicherlich ein großer Wertverlust bei Verbrennern gegen Mitte/Ende des Jahrzehnts zu beobachten sein. Dann nämlich, wenn die CO2 Bepreisung endlich richtig Einfluss hat und gleichzeitig die Akkus deutlich billiger geworden sind. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## Eckism (19. September 2021)

Ich benutze das Auto zum fahren, der Wert ist mir persönlich relativ wurst. Meine gekauften stehen noch auf'n Hof...bis auf Nummer 1, da ist mir einer reingedonnert.

Es gibt zudem östlich von uns Länder, wo man gute Gebrauchtteile günstig herbekommt. Geht nen Akkumodul in die Knie, wird sich dort was gutes gebrauchtes gekauft. Allerdings nur, wenn man da Auto weiterhin behält, ansonsten putzen, Fehler löschen und weg das Ding.

Man kan da sicherlich bald gute Schnäppchen machen und Geld verdienen. In der Mitte von Deutschland den Verbrenner kaufen und dann in Grezgebieten oder Ausland verkaufen. Da bin ich auch schon gespannt, wie da die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich mir in 2-3 Jahren nen neuen gebrauchten Diesel kaufe, lass ich den auf Rapsöl umrüsten, deutlich günstiger und Klimafreundlich.

Wieso werden solche Alternativen nicht mehr vebreitet? Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2021)

Weil moderne Diesel das nicht gerade mögen.


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2021)

Anscheinend kann man wohl sogut wie alle umrüsten...hab noch nicht gelesen, das es auf keinen Fall geht._*..*_65-75ct/Liter ist für Vielfahrer schon ne Ansage...beim jetzigen Auto lohnt sich das natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## DaStash (6. Oktober 2021)

Test: So weit reicht die Akkuladung bei Elektroautos wirklich - AUTO BILD
					

Viele halten Elektroautos für eine gute Idee – wenn nur das Problem mit dem Akku nicht wäre. Wie lange reicht die Ladung wirklich? Der Test!




					www.autobild.de
				




Sehr interessant, vor allem beim Ioniq, wieviel weniger er tatsächlich an Reichweite hat in der Praxis. Überrascht bin ich von VW, dachte die liegen da eher im Mittelfeld.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2021)

Davon müsste man ja noch 40% abziehen, weil man ja nur zwischen 20% und 80% Akku fahren soll.^^


----------



## DaStash (6. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Davon müsste man ja noch 40% abziehen, weil man ja nur zwischen 20% und 80% Akku fahren soll.^^


Und innerhalb der Garantie darf die Akkuleistung um 20 % sinken. Da kommt schon ganz schön was zusammen.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und innerhalb der Garantie darf die Akkuleistung um 20 % sinken. Da kommt schon ganz schön was zusammen.


Darf er, tut er allerdings in aller Regel nicht. Inzwischen gibt es Erfahrungen von Intensivfahrern, und die sind im Durchschnitt nach 250.000 gefahrenen Kilometern (500 bis 1000 Ladezyklen, je nach Fahrweise und Akkukapazität) bei gerade mal 10 Prozent Kapazitätsverlust. Dazu auch die Feststellung, dass der Kapazitätsverlust bei älterem Akku nicht etwa - wie man gefühlsmäßig eigentlich erwarten würde - zunimmt, sondern vielmehr abnimmt.

Wohlgemerkt, in der Messgruppe sind überwiegend Enthusiasten, die ihre E-Hobel in drei bis fünf Jahren auf diesen Stand gebracht haben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Autofahrer in Deutschland pro Jahr zwischen 10.000 und 20.000 Kilometer fahren und der Akku bei dieser Nutzungsweise auch viel weniger strapaziert wird, kommt ein E-Auto in der Praxis auf die selbe Gebrauchsdauer wie ein Fahrzeug mit Verrbennungsmotor, ohne dass man nachlassende Kapazität mit dem erstverbauten Akku bemerken würde. Dabei ist ferner zu berücksichtigen, dass auch Verbrennungsmotoren über die Jahre einen Effizienzverlust erleiden, der bei Elektromotoren wiederum deutlich geringer ist.

Sagen wir mal spaßeshalber, nach zehn Jahren würde tatsächlich ein Akkuwechsel erforderlich werden, der nicht unter Garantie fällt. Der kostet dann zwischen 6000 und 7000 Euro. Das klingt erst einmal viel, relativiert sich aber wieder, wenn man mal für sich selbst ganz ehrlich zusammenrechnet, was über diese zehn Jahre beim Verbrenner an Kosten für Wartung und Pflege zusammenkam, die bei einem E-Auto schlichtweg gar nicht anfällt.


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2021)

Das ist nur ein Problem, wenn man nen Auto von so nem Lutscher erwischt, der es nicht geschafft hat, auf mindestens 21% Verlust zu kommen. In der Garantie kannste ja von 100%-0% fahren und Schnellladen, da biste abgesichert...

In ein 10 Jahre altes Auto 6000€-7000€ reinzustecken macht aber bis auf ein paar Idioten (wie ich) keiner, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso werden solche Alternativen nicht mehr vebreitet? Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen.


Weil es illusorisch ist einen nennenswerten Anteil der Autos so betreiben zu wollen. Soviel Rapsöl gibts nicht mal ansatzweise.


DaStash schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, vor allem beim Ioniq, wieviel weniger er tatsächlich an Reichweite hat in der Praxis. Überrascht bin ich von VW, dachte die liegen da eher im Mittelfeld.
> 
> MfG


Es hängt halt massiv von der Strecke ab wie weit man kommt. Wie beim Verbrenner eben auch. Es gibt einen WLTP Zyklus mit dem Verbrauch und Reichweite ermittelt werden. Wenn man ein anderes Profil fährt, dann bekommt man andere Verbräuche und andere Reichweiten - völlig unabhängig vom Antrieb.
Sollte eigentlich Jedem klar sein, dass so ein Zyklus eben nur ein Szenario enthalten kann und nicht allgemeingültig ist. Wieso da ein Aufreger draus wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich komme bei einer Reichweitenangabe von 330km je nach Strecke und Wetter zwischen 220 und 410km weit.  Ohne zu schleichen und ohne zu rasen.

BtW wie schon geschrieben, die Reichweite ist sekundär, solange die Ladegeschwindigkeit hoch ist - die entscheidet zusammen mit dem Verbrauch wie lange man steht.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich schaff sogar mehr als ich sollte... als das Auto neu war war die Typical Range 507km, die ist jetzt nach knapp 4 Jahren und 60.000km auf 492km gesunken. Aber ich schaffe es sogar 516km weit zu fahren und dann immer noch  14% im Akku zu haben   Man muss dafür nur von Deutschland und den Autobahnen fern bleiben, dann geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Weil es illusorisch ist einen nennenswerten Anteil der Autos so betreiben zu wollen. Soviel Rapsöl gibts nicht mal ansatzweise.


Hab ich natürlich vergessen, das niemand mehr mit Benzin rumfährt, sondetn alle auf Autogas umgerüstet haben...


----------



## MySound (6. Oktober 2021)

Hab mir heut in Firmenfuhrpark zusammen mit nem Kollegen mal ein Model 3 für die Dienstreise genommen. 

2x120km - Fazit: will man nicht geschenkt haben. Ich werd nie verstehen wie man die komplett bescheuerte Bedienung über den Touchscreen feiern kann. 
Hinweis vom Fuhrparkleiter: „wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird, einfach beide Knöpfe am Lenkrad drücken und halten für Neustart. Das passiert ab und zu“
Dann unterwegs - die Schildererkennung grottig. Plötzlich ne Fehlermeldung. Autopilot nicht verfügbar - sinngemäß stand da: „aber vielleicht demnächst wieder verfügbar“ - LOL. 

Ganz abgesehen vom grottigen Innendesign, der extrem billigen Haptik und der absolut Userunfreundlichen Bedienung gabs immerhin 2 Punkte die ich gut fand. 

Das Panoramadach. Und die Beschleunigung. 

Tut mir echt leid. Aber für mich ist Tesla gutes Marketing - mehr nicht. Antriebsstrang ist auch ok. Superchargernetz natürlich auch. 
Aber das Auto an sich? Ne vollkatastrophe.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid. Aber für mich ist Tesla gutes Marketing - mehr nicht. Antriebsstrang ist auch ok. Superchargernetz natürlich auch.
> Aber das Auto an sich? Ne vollkatastrophe.


Als Katastrophe würde ich eher einen Fuhrpark bezeichnen, in dem ein - dem Fuhrparkleiter bekannt - defektes Fahrzeug bereitgestellt wird, obwohl es in aller Regel nur einen Anruf kostet und die geschilderten Probleme womöglich sogar ad hoc via Fernwartung behoben werden könnten. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Alle anderen Kritikpunkte sind eher Gewöhnungssache. Ich bin beispielsweise mit dem Touchscreen auch nicht so wirklich warm geworden, allerdings findet man diesen zu non-haptischen Bedienungselementen leider zunehmend bei allen Herstellern und natürlich auch bei Modellreihen mit Verbrenner. Mein aktuelles Wägelchen ist jetzt erst ein gutes Jahr alt und noch ein Verbrenner mit klassischer Instrumentenanordnung, und ich hege die Hoffnung, das der nächste das auch wieder hat - egal, wie dieser dann angetrieben wird.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> allerdings findet man diesen zu non-haptischen Bedienungselementen leider zunehmend bei allen Herstellern und natürlich auch bei Modellreihen mit Verbrenner.


Was ich persönlich in großen Teilen dem Marketingerfolg von Tesla zuschreibe. Da wurde dann ganz fix nachgezogen "weil es der Kunde ja will". 
Insbesondere bei Mercedes sind dabei dann Anordnungen bei heraus gekommen wo quasi ein Tablet freistehend in das Armaturenbrett gerammt wurde. Da kann mir keiner erzählen dass das zur Modellplanung so gedacht war.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich in großen Teilen dem Marketingerfolg von Tesla zuschreibe. Da wurde dann ganz fix nachgezogen "weil es der Kunde ja will".
> Insbesondere bei Mercedes sind dabei dann Anordnungen bei heraus gekommen wo quasi ein Tablet freistehend in das Armaturenbrett gerammt wurde. Da kann mir keiner erzählen dass das zur Modellplanung so gedacht war.


Ja und nein. Sicherlich orientiert man sich an dem, was gerade "chic" ist, aber die Ausführung hat wohl eher den Hintergrund, dass sich die großen - und insbesondere die deutschen - Automobilhersteller schon seit Jahren, ach was, seit Jahrzehnten auf ihren einmal etablierten Innenraumkonzepten ausruhen und allenfalls kosmetische Änderungen vornehmen.

Wenn da jemand aus dem Marketing kommt und einen Trend implementiert haben will, muss er die Zuständigen womöglich erst einmal mit einem Eimer Wasser und Fußtritten wecken und dann ständig neben diesen stehen bleiben, während sie verzweifelt versuchen, einen Platz für das Gewünschte zu finden, ohne dass man damit Zulieferern und der Fertigung allzu große Änderungen zumuten müsste, weil die sonst auf die Barrikaden gehen. Die Zulieferer sind sensibel (und die Ketten derzeit aufgrund der Pandemie ganz besonders straff gespannt) und jede Veränderung kostet Zeit und Geld und verringert die üppigen Margen bei geringen Aufwand, an die man sich doch schon so gewöhnt hat. Und wie soll man das überhaupt den Aktionären erklären, auweiaweh?

Jüngere Unternehmen, die ihre Zulieferketten und Fertigungen unter heutigen Bedingungen aufgebaut haben, sind da in aller Regel flexibler, zumal da auch noch nicht so große Stückzahlen dranhängen. Und deren Aktionäre sind auch eher darauf eingestimmt, noch in der Konsolidierungsphase zu sein, in der mehr ausprobiert werden muss.


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Darf er, tut er allerdings in aller Regel nicht. Inzwischen gibt es Erfahrungen von Intensivfahrern, und die sind im Durchschnitt nach 250.000 gefahrenen Kilometern (500 bis 1000 Ladezyklen, je nach Fahrweise und Akkukapazität) bei gerade mal 10 Prozent Kapazitätsverlust. Dazu auch die Feststellung, dass der Kapazitätsverlust bei älterem Akku nicht etwa - wie man gefühlsmäßig eigentlich erwarten würde - zunimmt, sondern vielmehr abnimmt.
> 
> Wohlgemerkt, in der Messgruppe sind überwiegend Enthusiasten, die ihre E-Hobel in drei bis fünf Jahren auf diesen Stand gebracht haben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Autofahrer in Deutschland pro Jahr zwischen 10.000 und 20.000 Kilometer fahren und der Akku bei dieser Nutzungsweise auch viel weniger strapaziert wird, kommt ein E-Auto in der Praxis auf die selbe Gebrauchsdauer wie ein Fahrzeug mit Verrbennungsmotor, ohne dass man nachlassende Kapazität mit dem erstverbauten Akku bemerken würde. Dabei ist ferner zu berücksichtigen, dass auch Verbrennungsmotoren über die Jahre einen Effizienzverlust erleiden, der bei Elektromotoren wiederum deutlich geringer ist.
> 
> Sagen wir mal spaßeshalber, nach zehn Jahren würde tatsächlich ein Akkuwechsel erforderlich werden, der nicht unter Garantie fällt. Der kostet dann zwischen 6000 und 7000 Euro. Das klingt erst einmal viel, relativiert sich aber wieder, wenn man mal für sich selbst ganz ehrlich zusammenrechnet, was über diese zehn Jahre beim Verbrenner an Kosten für Wartung und Pflege zusammenkam, die bei einem E-Auto schlichtweg gar nicht anfällt.


Das sind aber Idealbedingungen, von Vielfahrern, dass ist m. M. n. nicht allgemein zu sehen. Ich denke nicht, dass der normale Anwender alle Grundbedingungen erfüllt die es braucht, damit der Akku optimal hält also nicht 100 % laden, nicht voll entladen etc.. Sicherlich, mag unter den Voraussetzungen der Akku nicht mehr als 20 % Verlust haben aber dennoch, dass ist nicht wenig. Macht schon einen Unterschied ob man 300 oder 240 km weit kommt. Der "Realitätstest" zeigt ja auch sehr gut, was man wirklich in der praktischen Anwendung erwarten kann und ich finde es schon erheblich, wie stark die Verbräuche von dem abweichen, was suggeriert wird und was man dann unterm Strich auch zahlt, siehe Ioniq Beispiel. Preislich eher premium, mit dem großen Akku und der großen Reichweite aber in der Realität eher im Mittelfeld also, eigentlich zu teuer. Man stelle sich vor, solche Abweichungen gäbe es bei Verbrennern, hui, dann wäre aber etwas los, auch wenn die Reichweite 20 % sinkt, wohlgemerkt, innerhalb der Garantie. Für mich immer noch ein deutliches Zeichen, dass die aktuelle Technologie eben nicht in der Lage ist, ernsthaft die Bedarfe für die individuelle mobile Nutzung abzudecken. Da wird es Sprünge geben und dann eben Neuinvestitionen, wo das dann zutrifft. Unter dem Strich finde ich E-Mobilität auch noch zu teuer. Reelle 300 km+ sind einfach zu teuer, wenn man nicht massiv auf ein vergleichbares Fahrerlebnis zu einem alternativen Verbrenner verzichten möchte/kann.

Eines steht fest, der Ioniq, so toll wie er auch bei Ausstattung ist, fällt damit für mich weg und die IDs rücken näher heran, siehe Pro S mit immerhin 350 km Reichweite, bei "ordentlicher" und allstagstauglicher Nutzung.

MfG


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Problem, wenn man nen Auto von so nem Lutscher erwischt, der es nicht geschafft hat, auf mindestens 21% Verlust zu kommen. In der Garantie kannste ja von 100%-0% fahren und Schnellladen, da biste abgesichert...
> 
> In ein 10 Jahre altes Auto 6000€-7000€ reinzustecken macht aber bis auf ein paar Idioten (wie ich) keiner, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist.


Bei einem Tesla Modell S, der lebenslang kostenlos tanken kann, ist es eine Überlegung wert.

Zur Reichweite, der Smart mit seinen 80km im Winter, reicht mir locker für den Tag. Da steht meistens abends 40-60% Rest. Das ist wie ein Ebike, das ich auch täglich lade um den Akku zu schonen


----------



## Eckism (7. Oktober 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bei einem Tesla Modell S, der lebenslang kostenlos tanken kann, ist es eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Zur Reichweite, der Smart mit seinen 80km im Winter, reicht mir locker für den Tag. Da steht meistens abends 40-60% Rest. Das ist wie ein Ebike, das ich auch täglich lade um den Akku zu schonen


An die lebenlang-kostenlos-laden Teile kommste fast nicht mehr dran.

Ich hab nie gesagt, das E-Autos dreckmist ist...nur ist es halt für viele noch keine Alternative, da entweder viiiiiel zu teuer  und Gebrauchtwagen logischerweise noch nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> An die lebenlang-kostenlos-laden Teile kommste fast nicht mehr dran.
> 
> Ich hab nie gesagt, das E-Autos dreckmist ist...nur ist es halt für viele noch keine Alternative, da entweder viiiiiel zu teuer  und Gebrauchtwagen logischerweise noch nicht verfügbar sind.


Und Gebrauchtwagen sind bei E´s nur mit ausreichender Batteriegarantie interessant, denn niemand möchte in eine Kostenfalle tappen, die wohl eher einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gleicht. Siehe dazu auch die Einschätzung der Allianz, was Reparaturkosten betrifft.
--->
https://www.golem.de/news/allianz-s...bei-elektroautos-teurer-sind-2110-160000.html
MfG


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2021)

die Batterien sind viel haltbarer als ihr Ruf

Ich habe fünf Teslas mit Supercharger-Fähigkeit in der Umgebung, es gibt sie schon noch


----------



## Eckism (7. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und Gebrauchtwagen sind bei E´s nur mit ausreichender Batteriegarantie interessant, denn niemand möchte in eine Kostenfalle tappen, die wohl eher einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gleicht. Siehe dazu auch die Einschätzung der Allianz, was Reparaturkosten betrifft.


Es ist eine neue Technologie(in dieser Größe), da weiß keiner so richtig wie/was passieren kann, da gehen die Hersteller logischweise auf Nummer sicher. Ich arbeite gerade an Anlagen, wo die Akkus bearbeitet werden...da ist jedes rohe Ei neidisch auf die Akkus, weil da ein gescheiß um die Zellen gemacht wird.^^


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist eine neue Technologie(in dieser Größe), da weiß keiner so richtig wie/was passieren kann, da gehen die Hersteller logischweise auf Nummer sicher. Ich arbeite gerade an Anlagen, wo die Akkus bearbeitet werden...da ist jedes rohe Ei neidisch auf die Akkus, weil da ein gescheiß um die Zellen gemacht wird.^^


Das verstehe ich und um so verwerflicher finde ich die viel zu frühzeitige Forcierung in diese Technologie, quasi nicht  ergebnisoffen und die daraus resultierenden Verteuerungen der Bestehenden, siehe CO2 Abgabe, obwohl es sowohl technisch als auch finanziell überhaupt noch nicht alternativ ist, für viele Menschen. Typische politischer Aktionismus.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (7. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich und um so verwerflicher finde ich die viel zu frühzeitige Forcierung in diese Technologie, quasi nicht  ergebnisoffen und die daraus resultierenden Verteuerungen der Bestehenden, siehe CO2 Abgabe, obwohl es sowohl technisch als auch finanziell überhaupt noch nicht alternativ ist, für viele Menschen. Typische politischer Aktionismus.
> 
> MfG


Der Staat bekommt mehr Geld...meinste, das finden die schlecht?^^
Man muss ja auch noch etwas Zeit gewinnen, bis man die Strompreise anzieht, dazu muss man aber erstmal so viele E-Autos wie irgendwie möglich in Umlauf bringen...und so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich und um so verwerflicher finde ich die viel zu frühzeitige Forcierung in diese Technologie, quasi nicht  ergebnisoffen


Sei so gut und nenne mal eine Technologie, die bei einer "ergebnisoffenen" Entwicklung eine Alternative zu den Akku betriebenen E-Autos sind. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und Gebrauchtwagen sind bei E´s nur mit ausreichender Batteriegarantie interessant,


Es gibt sogar ziemlich viele Renaults mit Batteriemiete auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt (=immer kostenfreier Ersatz wenn mehr als 20% fehlen). Aber die Sätze die Renault verlangt sind mittlerweile identisch mit den Preise für ein Gewerbeleasing des Nachfolgemodells als Neuwagen...


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sei so gut und nenne mal eine Technologie, die bei einer "ergebnisoffenen" Entwicklung eine Alternative zu den Akku betriebenen E-Autos sind. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine.


Grundsätzlich wäre ein Technologiemix wünschenswert und eine Lösung für Menschen, die sich ein E-Auto nicht leisten können, auch mit Prämie nicht und dann aber nicht im Gegenzug auch noch durch höhere CO2 Abgaben bestraft werden. Das wäre wünschenswert, ein Mix aus allem und ein Szenario, wo man alle Menschen mitnimmt und nicht nur besser Verdienende, Eigenheimbesitzer und Geschäftsleute.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Die einzige Lösung die Menschen die ein altes Auto haben und sich keinen Umstieg leisten können unterstützen würde wäre Bestandsschutz bei allen CO2-abhängigen Steuern. Aber das ist faktisch ein festzurren des Status Quo, dann fangen auch die mit genug Vermögen an lieber "Stinker" aus den 80/90ern zu reaktivieren.


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung die Menschen die ein altes Auto haben und sich keinen Umstieg leisten können unterstützen würde wäre Bestandsschutz bei allen CO2-abhängigen Steuern. Aber das ist faktisch ein festzurren des Status Quo, dann fangen auch die mit genug Vermögen an lieber "Stinker" aus den 80/90ern zu reaktivieren.


Es ist nicht der Zeitpunkt entscheidend, wann wir beginnen, sondern wie viele Menschen wir für Klimaschutz gewinnen können und nach aktuellem Stand sind es nicht all zu viele und da spielt die soziale Frage eine ganz große Rolle.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Toll gesagt, aber hast du auch einen konkreten Vorschlag wie das beim Thema PKW besser werden kann?


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2021)

Ja, nämlich das die höheren CO2 Abgaben nur bei Neuwagen fällig werden. In den Apfel sollte man beißen und dann die Angebote für einen Umstieg attraktiver machen und Zielgruppen gerechter. Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass Autos mit 6000 - 9000 € für Gruppen subventioniert werden, die sich diese auch ohne die Subvention leisten könnten. Das ist wieder einmal ein goodie, den man als besser Verdienender mitnimmt. Das frei gewordene Geld kann man dann in höhere Subventionen für jene investieren, die "zwingend" auf eine Subventionshilfe angewiesen sind. Darüber hinaus muss man auch bedenken, wie viele Menschen zur Miete wohnen, es kann nicht angehen, dass man diese bestraft, nur weil sie eben nicht von dem günstigen Laden von zH. profitieren können, wie die oben genannte Nutzergruppe und im gleichem Atemzug genau dafür bestraft, durch höhere Abgaben. Das ist einfach unausgegoren und ich scheue mich nicht mir selber Gedanken zu machen aber dafür sind eigentlich die Politiker da, gewählt und kriegen nicht wenig Geld dafür.^^

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2021)

Eine CO2 Abgabe für Neuwagen macht gar keinen Sinn, ich weiß auch gar nicht wer sowas plant. Klar die Produktion und deren CO2 wird in irgendeiner Form Einzug in die Preise finden (in dem Fall wirklich nur bei neuen Produkten), aber den Hauptteil macht eben die CO2 Bepreisung beim Sprit aus. Das ist auch erheblich besser, weil CO2 erzeugt, wer viel Sprit verfährt egal wie alt das Auto ist, nicht wer ein neues Auto hat, das überwiegend steht. Wenn man rechnet, dass 1 Liter Diesel ~3,2kg CO2 erzeugt und einen CO2 Preis/t dagegen hält, kann jeder selbst rechnen was da an Mehrkosten kommen - lächerlich gering!

Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn man mal in die Wahlprogramme der einzelnen Partien ansieht.

Die Bepreisung von CO2 ist praktisch überall drin und auch alternativlos. Die meisten hören leider da auf zu lesen. So gibt es zum Beispiel einen Vorschlag, der vorsieht, dass man einen bestimmten Betrag pro Person / Haushalt bekommt, der den Anstieg (teil-)kompensiert. D.h. jeder bekommt damit quasi ein CO2 Kontingent zugeteilt. Wenn man CO2 spart, dann hat man am Ende Geld über und wenn man halt meint 3x im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegen zu müssen, jeden Tag ein Steak essen zu müssen und sonst was, dann zahlt man halt drauf.

Es gibt diverse andere Modelle wie so eine CO2 Besteuerung sozial verträglich gemacht werden kann. Mal sehen was die Ampel umsetzt.

Fakt ist, dass der CO2 Ausstoß massiv gesenkt werden muss und auch entsprechende Technologien entwickelt werden müssen. Wenn wir das nicht in Deutschland bzw Europa machen, dann werden das andere machen und der Wohlstand geht hier komplett flöten. Wir leben aktuell massiv über unseren Verhältnissen und das muss einfach aufhören.



DaStash schrieb:


> dafür sind eigentlich die Politiker da, gewählt und kriegen nicht wenig Geld dafür.^^


Dem widerspreche ich energisch. Die Gehälter der Politiker sind erheblich zu niedrig! Warum sollten fähige Leute in die Politik gehen, wenn sie in der Wirtschaft für weniger Arbeit erheblich mehr bekommen können, ohne öffentliche Anfeindungen, mit weniger Verantwortung und dafür mit richtigem Privatleben?



DaStash schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre ein Technologiemix wünschenswert und eine Lösung für Menschen, die sich ein E-Auto nicht leisten können, auch mit Prämie nicht und dann aber nicht im Gegenzug auch noch durch höhere CO2 Abgaben bestraft werden. Das wäre wünschenswert, ein Mix aus allem und ein Szenario, wo man alle Menschen mitnimmt und nicht nur besser Verdienende, Eigenheimbesitzer und Geschäftsleute.


Nenne doch bitte eine einzige Technologie, die da in Frage käme.


----------



## MySound (7. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Als Katastrophe würde ich eher einen Fuhrpark bezeichnen, in dem ein - dem Fuhrparkleiter bekannt - defektes Fahrzeug bereitgestellt wird, obwohl es in aller Regel nur einen Anruf kostet und die geschilderten Probleme womöglich sogar ad hoc via Fernwartung behoben werden könnten. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


Da wir 20 Model 3 im Fuhrpark haben wird der erwähnte Leiter mehr Ahnung und mehr Erfahrung als du und ich haben. Keine Sorge 

Völlig overhyptes Auto mit nem Antrieb der die wahren Probleme nur verschiebt aber nicht behebt. Und jeder rennt blind hinterher.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Oktober 2021)

Dann is der Furhpark ja in nem noch schlimmeren Zustand als befürchtet... schlechtes Produkt und gleich 20 Stück davon gekauft


----------



## DaStash (8. Oktober 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eine CO2 Abgabe für Neuwagen macht gar keinen Sinn, ich weiß auch gar nicht wer sowas plant. Klar die Produktion und deren CO2 wird in irgendeiner Form Einzug in die Preise finden (in dem Fall wirklich nur bei neuen Produkten), aber den Hauptteil macht eben die CO2 Bepreisung beim Sprit aus. Das ist auch erheblich besser, weil CO2 erzeugt, wer viel Sprit verfährt egal wie alt das Auto ist, nicht wer ein neues Auto hat, das überwiegend steht. Wenn man rechnet, dass 1 Liter Diesel ~3,2kg CO2 erzeugt und einen CO2 Preis/t dagegen hält, kann jeder selbst rechnen was da an Mehrkosten kommen - lächerlich gering!
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn man mal in die Wahlprogramme der einzelnen Partien ansieht.
> 
> ...


Fakt ist aber auch, dass man die Gesellschaft mitnehmen muss und nicht einem Großteil Maßnahmen aufzwingen, die sie sich nicht leisten können und dann genau dafür zu bestrafen. Was nützt denn das Mantra auf Elektroautos umzusteigen, wenn es nicht wenige gibt, die eben die private Ladestruktur nicht haben, sowie das nötige Kleingeld und warum genau belastet man genau jene so überproportional mehr und fördert die Gruppen, die das auch ohne Subventionen finanzieren könnten? Umweltschutz darf keine Frage des Geldes sein, sondern unterliegt einer gesamt gesellschaftlichen Verantwortung und das funktioniert eben nur, wenn dies sozial gerecht gestaltet wird und nicht so wie aktuell, nur für besser Verdienende. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich energisch. Die Gehälter der Politiker sind erheblich zu niedrig! Warum sollten fähige Leute in die Politik gehen, wenn sie in der Wirtschaft für weniger Arbeit erheblich mehr bekommen können, ohne öffentliche Anfeindungen, mit weniger Verantwortung und dafür mit richtigem Privatleben?


Einfluss, Lobbyarbeit spätere Posten, nach getaner Arbeit, es gibt ein Haufen Gründe und dennoch bleibt die Feststellung, es ist die Aufgabe der Politik Lösungen zu finden und gesamt gesellschaftlich zu handeln. Niemand wird gezwungen Politiker zu sein, dass ist in Ordnung und ich will jetzt nicht über das Für und Wieder von pol. Gehältern reden, wir können uns gerne auf mehr einigen, unter Ausschluss von Nebentätigkeit-/Verdiensten aber wenn man sich dazu entschließt, aus einer inneren Überzeugung, dann muss man das auch ordentlich machen. Ich werde ja auch nicht Elternsprecher und vertrete dann nicht die Interessen der Eltern und Kinder und überlasse denen die Lösungsfindung.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nenne doch bitte eine einzige Technologie, die da in Frage käme.


Es gibt eine Menge Technologieen, die als Übergangslösung in Frage kommen und auch als mittel- und langfristige Lösung, siehe Wasserstoff. Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht so hoch, dafür aber bestehen andere Vorteile, Ladedauer, Reichweite, gerade im Bereich Güterverkehr sehr interessant und dennoch, wird politisch forciert nur die Batterie-Strom-Technik gefördert und gewollt/forciert. Sicherlich könnte man auch die Wirkungsgrade steigern, wenn man die Forschung in dem Gebiet mit der gleichen Offenheit begegnen würde, macht man aber nicht, weil politisch nicht gewollt und das ist m. M. n. nicht hilfreich, die gesetzten Ziele zu erreichen.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, dass man die Gesellschaft mitnehmen muss und nicht einem Großteil Maßnahmen aufzwingen, die sie sich nicht leisten können und dann genau dafür zu bestrafen.


Der beschlossene CO2 Preis ist lächerlich niedrig und wird so keinerlei Lenkungswirkung haben.
Ich sehe nicht, dass die Gesellschaft nicht mitgenommen wird. Es ist ja auch noch gar nichts groß passiert und es ist ja auch aktuell niemand aus Kostengründen gezwungen auf ein E-Auto umzusteigen.  Ich bin allerdings u.a. aus Kostengründen umgestiegen und fahre erheblich billiger elektrisch wie das mit einem Verbrenner der Fall war.

 Aktuell ist noch nicht klar in welcher Form ein sozialer Ausgleich stattfinden wird, aber dazu gibt es mehrere Ideen, wie ich es ja schon geschrieben habe. Das wird aber erst dann fällig, wenn - hoffentlich sehr bald - CO2 so bepreist wird, dass es eine wirkliche Lenkungswirkung hat.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Technologieen, die als Übergangslösung in Frage kommen und auch als mittel- und langfristige Lösung, siehe Wasserstoff. Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht so hoch, dafür aber bestehen andere Vorteile, Ladedauer, Reichweite, gerade im Bereich Güterverkehr sehr interessant und dennoch, wird politisch forciert nur die Batterie-Strom-Technik gefördert und gewollt/forciert. Sicherlich könnte man auch die Wirkungsgrade steigern, wenn man die Forschung in dem Gebiet mit der gleichen Offenheit begegnen würde, macht man aber nicht, weil politisch nicht gewollt und das ist m. M. n. nicht hilfreich, die gesetzten Ziele zu erreichen.


Wasserstoff wird doch massiv gefördert, allerdings eben nur der grüne. Den meisten Sinn macht es aber diesen grünen Wasserstoff da einzusetzen, wo er direkt genutzt werden kann. Für den Individualverkehr wird es auf absehbare Zeit nicht genug grünen Wasserstoff geben und insofern fällt der als Übergangslösung dafür damit komplett raus. 
Abgesehen davon geht deine Argumentation nicht auf. Aus Kostengründen lehnst du Akkufahrzeuge ab - obwohl die aktuell in der Anschaffung mit Subvention (die sehr wohl Sinn macht, weil nur deswegen der Marktanteil der E-Fahrzeuge steigt und nur damit eben in ein paar Jahren ein nennenswerter Gebrauchtmarkt entsteht - ungefördert würden die meisten "die es sich leisten können" einfach weiter Verbrenner kaufen) nahezu preisgleich zukünftig auch ohne Subventionen billiger als Verbrenner sind / sein werden bzw im Beterieb es heute schon sind - und meinst Wasserstoff sei eine Lösung? 
Also die Wasserstoffautos, die neben einem recht großen Akku (30kWh) zusätzlich eine Brennstoffzelle drin haben und deren Betriebskosten durch den Wasserstoff 3-4x so hoch sind wie die der reinen Akkufahrzeuge?

Wasserstoff, den es absehbar nicht in ausreichender Menge geben wird, für dessen Erzeugung man noch mehr Strom braucht (komm jetzt nicht mit überschüssigem Windstrom, die Mär ist nun wirklich widerlegt) und für den es keinerlei Tankinfrastruktur gibt?

Was ist jetzt daran eine Übergangslösung? Es hat nichts mit politischer Steuerung zu tun, dass die meisten Autohersteller das im PKW Bereich nicht weiter verfolgen...

Was gibts denn noch an Technologien, wenn du schon von einigen schreibst?


----------



## DaStash (8. Oktober 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der beschlossene CO2 Preis ist lächerlich niedrig und wird so keinerlei Lenkungswirkung haben.
> Ich sehe nicht, dass die Gesellschaft nicht mitgenommen wird. Es ist ja auch noch gar nichts groß passiert und es ist ja auch aktuell niemand aus Kostengründen gezwungen auf ein E-Auto umzusteigen.  Ich bin allerdings u.a. aus Kostengründen umgestiegen und fahre erheblich billiger elektrisch wie das mit einem Verbrenner der Fall war.


Ja gratulation, dass würden sicherlich einige machen, wenn sie denn strukturell und finanziell könnten.^^
Das nichts passiert ist ist wohl offensichtlich nicht richtig, siehe Spritpreiserhöhung um ca. 8 Cent. 2023 soll der Spritpreis alleine durch die CO2 Abgabe schon um knapp 20 Cent steigen, dass belastet also vor allem die unteren Einkommen. Die besser Verdienenden sind auch die, die das nötige Geld haben sich Technologieen zu leisten, mit denen sie noch mehr Geld sparen können, paradox und dann wird das auch noch subventioniert.^^ Das sollte m. M. n. anders geregelt werden, bedarfsorientierter und die es sich nicht leisten können, dürfen dafür nicht auch noch durch steigende Kosten drangsaliert werden.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aktuell ist noch nicht klar in welcher Form ein sozialer Ausgleich stattfinden wird, aber dazu gibt es mehrere Ideen, wie ich es ja schon geschrieben habe. Das wird aber erst dann fällig, wenn - hoffentlich sehr bald - CO2 so bepreist wird, dass es eine wirkliche Lenkungswirkung hat.


Oh ja, die Pendlerpauschale ab dem 21 km, mit 5 Cent mehr. Bleibt immer noch eine Mehrbelastung.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wasserstoff wird doch massiv gefördert, allerdings eben nur der grüne. Den meisten Sinn macht es aber diesen grünen Wasserstoff da einzusetzen, wo er direkt genutzt werden kann. Für den Individualverkehr wird es auf absehbare Zeit nicht genug grünen Wasserstoff geben und insofern fällt der als Übergangslösung dafür damit komplett raus.


Den Eindruck der massiven Förderung gewinnt man aber so gar nicht, wobei ich nicht dafür meine Hand ins Feuer halte. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon geht deine Argumentation nicht auf. Aus Kostengründen lehnst du Akkufahrzeuge ab


Nö, ich habe diese nirgend abgelehnt, im Gegenteil.^^


Zappaesk schrieb:


> - obwohl die aktuell in der Anschaffung mit Subvention (die sehr wohl Sinn macht, weil nur deswegen der Marktanteil der E-Fahrzeuge steigt und nur damit eben in ein paar Jahren ein nennenswerter Gebrauchtmarkt entsteht - ungefördert würden die meisten "die es sich leisten können" einfach weiter Verbrenner kaufen) nahezu preisgleich zukünftig auch ohne Subventionen billiger als Verbrenner sind / sein werden bzw im Beterieb es heute schon sind


Ein Luxusvergleich, da jene von denen ich spreche keine Neuwagenkäufer sind. Aber das zeigt eben sehr schön auf, wie hier am Bedarf vorbei konzeptioniert und auch debattiert wird. Es geht doch nicht darum nur Geschäftsleute und Besserverdiener zu fördern und entlasten oder etwa doch?
Das mit dem Gebrauchtmarkt wird sich erst noch zeigen, das Risiko hinsichtlich der fehlenden Akkugarantieen und der damit einhergehenden Kostenfalle, bis hin zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden, siehe aktuelle Allianzuntersuchung, ist ungeklärt.
https://www.golem.de/news/allianz-s...bei-elektroautos-teurer-sind-2110-160000.html


Zappaesk schrieb:


> - und meinst Wasserstoff sei eine Lösung?
> Also die Wasserstoffautos, die neben einem recht großen Akku (30kWh) zusätzlich eine Brennstoffzelle drin haben und deren Betriebskosten durch den Wasserstoff 3-4x so hoch sind wie die der reinen Akkufahrzeuge?


Nicht für alles aber bestimmte Bereiche, wie zum Beispiel Logistik, ja, das könnte klappen, als Mix. Zu mal ja mit entsprechender Forschung und Förderung auch Wirkungsgrade und Effizienzen sich verbessern.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wasserstoff, den es absehbar nicht in ausreichender Menge geben wird, für dessen Erzeugung man noch mehr Strom braucht (komm jetzt nicht mit überschüssigem Windstrom, die Mär ist nun wirklich widerlegt) und für den es keinerlei Tankinfrastruktur gibt?


Ja wie soll es auch eine Infrastruktur geben, wenn nicht ergebnisoffen gefördert wird, sondern ausschließlich eine Technologie? Ist dann wirklich nicht verwunderlich, dass die anderen dann so ins Hintertreffen geraten.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt daran eine Übergangslösung? Es hat nichts mit politischer Steuerung zu tun, dass die meisten Autohersteller das im PKW Bereich nicht weiter verfolgen...
> 
> Was gibts denn noch an Technologien, wenn du schon von einigen schreibst?


Aha, massive Subventionen sind also keine Anreize, auch für die Hersteller, also das Schaffen von Märkten und somit Absatzaussichten? Damit geht also keine Lenkungswirkung für die Nutzung einer bestimmten Technologie einher? Das sehe ich anders.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (8. Oktober 2021)

E-Autos: Abzocke an der Ladesäule
					

Die Zahl der zugelassenen E-Autos steigt – und damit der Bedarf an Ladesäulen. Doch dort sind die Preisaufschläge für Strom enorm, wie eine neue Studie belegt. Jetzt reagieren die Behörden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




MfG


----------



## brooker (8. Oktober 2021)

...  meine Wahrnehmung ist folgende: die deutsche Wirtschaft tut gerade das, wozu die Politik sie zwingt! Das schlimme daran ist, dass die deutsche Politik zuvor Jahre verschlafen hat und  getrieben durch die Medien eine pauschalisierte Schlagwort Parole rausgehauen hat. Machbarkeit, Konzept u.s.w. wurden aus Zeitmangel nicht vernünftig bearbeitet, sonst hätte man den Irrsinn erkannt. Die deutsche Politik will E-Mobilität in der Masse für Personen- und Güterverkehr. Die Chinesen gehen seit zwei Jahren strategisch von der E-Mobilität weg, weil sie die Grenzen bereits in der Realität ausgelotet haben. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die deutsche Bevölkerung unter dieser fixen Idee richtig Federn lassen wird. E-Mobilität ist in meinen Augen eine praktikable Lösung für den Personenverkehr in Ballungsgebieten. PKWs über Land, Nutzfahrzeuge und Schwerverkehr lassen sich nicht belastbar realisieren. Co2 technisch sehe ich derzeitig nur Erhebungen die nicht den gesamten Produktlebenszyklus abbilden. Themen wie Recycling und Entsorgung sind komplett offen und somit unbewertet, genau wie das Thema wo die benötigte Energie und Ladestruktur herkommt. Für jeden der jetzt der Meinung ist, dass der Betrieb eines E-Fahrzeuges preiswert ist folgender Hinweis: die Betreiber der Ladesäulen streben Preise von 60-80 Cent/Kwh an und kommen damit durch!


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Oktober 2021)

Die Sicht ist nicht ganz so richtig.. am Automarkt interessiert Deutschland und deren Politik nicht. Vom deutschen Binnenmarkt können die hier ansässigen Hersteller nicht leben wenn sie in 2030 nicht grad nen Polo mit 1.0l TDI für 50.000 verkaufen können....
Was angeboten wird etc. entscheiden andere Märkte.  Ich kenne  die Verkaufszahlen für BEV in D jetzt nicht, aber in der CH wurden zum Beispiel allein von Tesla im Jahr 2020 20.000 Fahrzeuge neu angemeldet. Bei der deutlich grösseren Einwohnerzahl in D müssten das über 200k sein. Sind es aber nicht. Von anderen BEV ganz zu schweigen. 1% im gesamten Bestand ist bereits ein BEV. (Hybrid zählen bei uns nicht dazu). 
Dafür verdrängen die E-Autos hier Fahrzeuge deutscher Hersteller die hier sehr viel gefahren werden und viel Geld bringen. Bei Audi verkaufen sich S und RS am Besten, bei VW ist jeder 3. verkaufte Golf ein R... Der Marktanteil an AMG bei Mercedes liegt fast 6x so hoch als in D. Und diese Autos werden derzeit gegen E-Autos getauscht. 
Da bringt auch die gewaltige Inlandsförderung in D nix, wenn ein Hersteller im Jahr 2021 noch glaubt mit Verbrennern in Zukunft Geld zu verdienen hat er es nicht besser verdient als Pleite zu gehen und aufgekauft zu werden. 
H2 wird wohl im Nutzfahrzeugbereich was.. aber bei den PKW ist zumindest in den nächsten Jahren nix in Sicht, sogar Mercedes hat sich aus der Entwicklung inzwischen komplett zurück gezogen.


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Oktober 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der beschlossene CO2 Preis ist lächerlich niedrig und wird so keinerlei Lenkungswirkung haben.


Im privaten Bereich ist es unerheblich ob der Liter Benzin 1 Euro oder 2,50 kostet. Dadurch wird sich nichts ändern. Warum? Weil die Menschen fahren müssen. Das bisschen was ich NICHT für die Arbeit fahre wirkt sich nahezu nicht auf meinen Geldbeutel aus. Der Löwenanteil ist der Weg zur Arbeit. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Warum soll eigentlich deiner Meinung nach der Bürger bestraft werden für das Versagen der staatlichen Lenkung? Gibt es denn mittlerweile eine Besserung der Öffis? Mehr Radwege und eine vernünftige Radinfrastruktur? Mehr Stellfläche für Fahrräder? Nö. Nix. Es passiert nichts. Auch jetzt kümmert sich keiner um Besserung. Nur der Sprit wird teurer. Toller Lösungsansatz. 

Fassen wir nochmal zusammen, 60 Jahre Tiefschlaf und Lobbyismus und plötzlich muss der Michel wieder ran. Epic Fail.

Das Einzige was passiert, ist eine höhere Inflation. Ob das sinnvoll ist?

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Tempolimit? Das würde dich wahnsinnig viel CO2 einsparen. Wieso gibt es das noch nicht? Achja, weil das nix kostet.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

brooker schrieb:


> meine Wahrnehmung ist folgende: die deutsche Wirtschaft tut gerade das, wozu die Politik sie zwingt!


 
Die Politik bezuschusst jetzt genau das was VW gerne bezuschusst haben wollte weil VW für sich entschieden hat dass BEV die beste Alternative ist.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das sind aber Idealbedingungen, von Vielfahrern, dass ist m. M. n. nicht allgemein zu sehen. Ich denke nicht, dass der normale Anwender alle Grundbedingungen erfüllt die es braucht, damit der Akku optimal hält also nicht 100 % laden, nicht voll entladen etc..


Nein, da hast du mich missverstanden: Bei der datenliefernden Gruppe wird wird der Akku _stärker_ belastet als bei Ottonormalverbraucher. Der Akku wird in viel kürzerer Zeit viel schneller und stärker entleert und viel häufiger schnellgeladen.

Alles, was einen Akku altern lässt, also im Wesentlichen häufige und kurze Lade- und Entladezyklen, sind bei Normalnutzern seltener und über einen größeren Zeitraum verteilt. Das verringert die Degradation, weshalb sie eine höhere Lebensdauer erwarten dürfen.

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob du 250.000 Kilometer in drei bis fünf oder in zehn bis zwanzig Jahren mit dem selben Akku herunterreißt. Und zwar zugunsten der "Wenigfahrer", wobei der Begriff eigentlich Quatsch ist, denn die  Deutschen fahren nun einmal im Schnitt unter 15.000 Kilometer im Jahr. Bis die bei 10% Kapazitätsverlust sind, ist das Auto über 16 Jahre (!) alt. Also weit über der durchschnittlichen Nutzungsdauer eines Pkw in Deutschland. Und wenn man als bundesdeutscher Durchschnittskraftfahrer nach 250.000 gefahrenen Kilometern und 16 Jahren mit einer Ladung (je nach Modell und Ausstattung) nicht mehr 300 bis 600, sondern nur noch 270 bis 540 Kilometer weit kommt, sehe ich das eher als Sturm im Wasserglas.

Viel kritischer als den Kapazitätsverlust sehe ich, dass ein verdammt teures Teil ist, falls es nach Ende der Garantie aber vor Ende der üblichen Nutzungsdauer einen Totalausfall gibt. Zwar werden nach einiger Zeit vermutlich genug Second-Hand-Akkus im Umlauf sein, die ein älteres E-Auto zu moderaten Preisen und hinreichender Reichweite wieder nutzbar machen, aber erst einmal gibt es garantiert gründlich Angeschmierte, wenn es keine Anbieterkonzepte und/oder gesetzliche Vorgaben gibt, um diesen Brocken abzuwenden.



MySound schrieb:


> Da wir 20 Model 3 im Fuhrpark haben wird der erwähnte Leiter mehr Ahnung und mehr Erfahrung als du und ich haben. Keine Sorge


Ich melde leise Zweifel an, wenn so ein simpler Defekt bestehen bleibt und gebe zu bedenken, dass Masse keine Aussage über Qualität zulässt (mehr Autos ist nicht gleich mehr Ahnung), aber meinetwegen.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dann is der Furhpark ja in nem noch schlimmeren Zustand als befürchtet... schlechtes Produkt und gleich 20 Stück davon gekauft


Ich hätte die Diskrepanz zwischen den Behauptungen nicht schöner formulieren können.


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Viel kritischer als den Kapazitätsverlust sehe ich, dass ein verdammt teures Teil ist, falls es nach Ende der Garantie aber vor Ende der üblichen Nutzungsdauer einen Totalausfall gibt. Zwar werden nach einiger Zeit vermutlich genug Second-Hand-Akkus im Umlauf sein, die ein älteres E-Auto zu moderaten Preisen und hinreichender Reichweite wieder nutzbar machen, aber erst einmal gibt es garantiert gründlich Angeschmierte, wenn es keine Anbieterkonzepte und/oder gesetzliche Vorgaben gibt, um diesen Brocken abzuwenden.


Momentan habe ich da doch etwas Zweifel, das man auf absehbare Zeit in Deutschland großartig mit gebrauchten E-Auto-Akkus handeln wird.
Ich sehe das ja gerade selber, das die Lagerung ziemlich speziell vorgeschrieben ist, das wird sich kaum für Firmen rentieren.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

Zellentausch bei E-Bike Akkus bieten ja mittlerweile schon viele Firmen an. Da ist die Hoffnung dass man das auch für Autos hinbekommt nicht vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zellentausch bei E-Bike Akkus bieten ja mittlerweile schon viele Firmen an. Da ist die Hoffnung dass man das auch für Autos hinbekommt nicht vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen.


Die Dimensionen und Bauart ist da schon eine "etwas" andere.
Das fängt bei luftdichten brandgeschützten Stahlbehältern an, geht bei in seperater  mit Löschanlage und Entlüftung gelagerter Halle weiter...da wird zumindest momentan ein fichtiges gescheiße drum gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

Klingt nach den selben Auflagen wie wenn Benzin/Öl gelagert wird. Finde ich jetzt nicht so schockierend und sollte für eine Werkshalle kein riesiges Problem sein.


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2021)

So ein extra Grundstück mit extra Halle kostet halt Geld, da werden die gebrauchten Akkus auch dementsprechend teuer sein, wo man dann fast in einen Bereich kommt, wo es sich dann wieder nicht mehr lohnt, sich was gebrauchtes zu kaufen.
Die extra Halle muss ja auch dementsprechend groß sein, weil jeder einzelne Hersteller auch noch untereinander andere Zellenformen/Größen hat.
Da wird sicher eine Firma das Monoplo an sich reißen, aber so wirklich lohnenswert wird das für die Kunden nicht(in Deutschland).
In anderen Ländern östlich von uns sieht das wahrscheinlich wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Politik bezuschusst jetzt genau das was VW gerne bezuschusst haben wollte weil VW für sich entschieden hat dass BEV die beste Alternative ist.


... das sehe ich nicht so. Es gab bereits von Jahre alternative Konzepte, welche aber auf Grund politischer Entscheidungen beim Kunden keine Notwendigkeit/Bedürfnis/Interesse hervorgerufen haben. Die Industrie sieht dann auchvkeine Notwendigkeit der Forschung. Für mich hat die Politik, aus welcher die Unternehmen ihre Strategie ableiten, die Verantwortung. Anmerkung: die deutsche Automobilindustrie besteht nicht nur aus Volkswagen.


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zellentausch bei E-Bike Akkus bieten ja mittlerweile schon viele Firmen an. Da ist die Hoffnung dass man das auch für Autos hinbekommt nicht vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen.


... da vergleichst du Äpfel mit Kürbissen und erliegst simple thinking. Der Teufel steckt bei aktuellen Akkus im Detail und damit gibt es so einige Herausforderungen durch die Restriktionen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2021)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da vergleichst du Äpfel mit Kürbissen und erliegst simple thinking. Der Teufel steckt bei aktuellen Akkus im Detail und damit gibt es so einige Herausforderungen durch die Restriktionen.


Ich habe nie behauptet dass es einfach ist, aber eben durchaus technisch möglich. Am Ende hängt natürlich auch viel davon ab wie der OEM das Akkupaket konstruiert. Ein zugeschweißtes Paket ist natürlich ein anderer Aufwand als ein zugeschraubtes Paket.


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2021)

... "Schrauben"? Ok ... schau mal, da brennt wieder ein E-Auto!

E-Bikes und alles was gerade so fleucht sind Fun-Produkte, nicht lebensnotwendig. Und wenn es nicht läuft, dann ist ein Teil der Spitze der Bedürfnispyramide halt mal nicht gedeckt. Ein Auto, auf das Millionen angewiesen sind, ist damit nicht zu vergleichen. Sicher kann mit den Prozessen der Funs Erfahrung gesammelt werden, aber eigentlich ist bereits klar wie das ganze ausgeht.
... zum eigentlichen Thema: ich würde das so nicht unterstreichen und es eher so formulieren: Tesla beschäftigt sich seit Jahren mit bestimmten persönlichen Zielen, bspw. E-Mobile, autonomes Fahren und KI. Alles ist auf Entwicklung ausgelegt und brandneu. Erreichte Meilensteine werden zusammengefasst, in eine halbwegs brauchbare Hülle gesteckt und dann zur Kapitalerhöhung als FUN oder Protestobjekt an finanzstarke Kunden verkauft. Der Kunde hat keine Möglichkeit sich das Fahrzeug von der Ausstattung her zu individualisieren. Jedes Auto ist bis auf die Farbe und ggfs. den Softwarestand gleich. Schaut man sich Toyota an - 1 bis 3 Lines und Volkswagen bietet Individualisierungen im zweistelligen Bereich an. Von daher ist der Vergleich schwierig und ich behaupte, dass wenn Toyota und VW das selbe Standardprodukt entwickelt und anbieten würden, ein technologischer Unterschied praktisch nicht feststellbar wäre. Jedoch binden die Individualisierungen mit Ihrer Komplexitätserhöhung im Gesamtfahrzeug Kapazitäten. Da Entwicklungskapazität nicht unendlich, die technologische Entwicklung voranschreitet und auch die Politik weiter rührt, kommt es zu einem spürbaren Abstand, da man stetig reagieren und umsatteln muss. Hinzukommt, das Toyota und VW grundsätzlich viel mehr aufwenden müssen. Hintergrund ist das deutlich breitere Portfolio dieser Top-Hersteller.
Der anwendende Kunde versorgt Tesla durch seine Nutzung kostenlos mit Daten für weitere Meilensteine.

Weder Toyota noch VW haben Kunden  die so etwas akzeptieren. Und eigentlich akzeptiert das kein Kunde, es sei denn er erkennt nicht was läuft oder er möchte anonym Teil von dem Ganzen sein. Wenn man sich die Absatzzahlen von Tesla in den einzelnen Märkten der Welt anschaut fällt auf, dass es bereits jetzt Hersteller gibt die mehr Autos verkaufen als der gehypte Tesla. Und wenn ich mir vor Augen halte, wie bei Tesla mit Menschen, Familien und der Natur umgegangen wird, dann ist das gesamte Unternehmen nur auf eines ausgelegt: Machtzuwachs für den Inhaber ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste

Aso, und diese Schlagzeile verkauft sich natürlich auch super


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Eines steht fest, der Ioniq, so toll wie er auch bei Ausstattung ist, fällt damit für mich weg und die IDs rücken näher heran, siehe Pro S mit immerhin 350 km Reichweite, bei "ordentlicher" und allstagstauglicher Nutzung.


Wenn du es noch nicht eilig mit einem neuen Auto hast, dann würde etwas abwarten. Gerade beim ID3 happert es auch extrem. Siehe hier: https://www.golem.de/news/vw-einmal-id-3-und-zurueck-2108-158703.html


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt, das E-Autos dreckmist ist...nur ist es halt für viele noch keine Alternative, da entweder viiiiiel zu teuer und Gebrauchtwagen logischerweise noch nicht verfügbar sind.


Gebrauchtwagen gibt es schon. Es kommt halt nur drauf an, was du bereit bist auszugeben bzw. für welchen Hersteller du dich interessierst.



MySound schrieb:


> Völlig overhyptes Auto mit nem Antrieb der die wahren Probleme nur verschiebt aber nicht behebt. Und jeder rennt blind hinterher


Der Deutsche ist für seine Blindheit bei Marken gerade zu berühmt. Siehe VW und Dieselbetrug. Aber was kauft der Deutsche? Wieder nen VW.  Das ist für mich etwas, das ich Null nachvollziehen kann. Wenn mir einer mit Absicht in die Eier haut, dann sage ich doch auch nicht: "Man hat das gut getan! Beim nächsten mal gerne wieder!" 

Ich hab kein Problem damit, wieder ein deutsches Auto zu kaufen. Aber dazu müssen sich die Hersteller bei mir erstmal das Vertrauen wieder zurückgewinnen.

Tesla ist bei weitem keine perfekte Firma. Aber welche Firma ist das schon? Made in Germany ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war.

Mein Onkel hat über 30 Jahre bei BMW gearbeitet. Der kann dir Geschichten erzählen, das dir die Haare zu Berge stehen. Von nagelneuen BMW X6 welche mit 2000 km nen Motorschaden haben. Oder von Modellen wo das Regenwasser plötzlich im Unterboden zu finden war. Beste Story war aber immer noch die Geschichte über ein Modell welches noch nicht auf dem Markt war. Da hat die Werkstatt vorab einen 80 Seitigen Änderungskatalog bekommen, wenn das Modell zum ersten Service kommt oder über das Autohaus verkauft wird. 

Freude von mir arbeiten bei diversen Zulieferern. Da bekommst du auch so einiges mit, was du eigentlich gar nicht wissen willst. Es ist sehr schade wenn man sowas hört, denn gerade die alten deutschen Autos sind nicht ohne Grund Legenden. BMW 8er, BMW E30, Audi Urquattro, VW Bulli und wie sie nicht alle heißen...



brooker schrieb:


> Der anwendende Kunde versorgt Tesla durch seine Nutzung kostenlos mit Daten für weitere Meilensteine.


Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues. Auch VW bietet das übrigens an. Nennt sich We Connect Go und lässt sich sogar in Modellen ab 2008 nachrüsten. Jedes moderne Auto sammelt Daten. Tesla kommuniziert das halt offen. 



brooker schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat keine Möglichkeit sich das Fahrzeug von der Ausstattung her zu individualisieren. Jedes Auto ist bis auf die Farbe und ggfs. den Softwarestand gleich. Schaut man sich Toyota an - 1 bis 3 Lines und Volkswagen bietet Individualisierungen im zweistelligen Bereich an.


Stimmt, Tesla ist da ziemlich dünn aufgestellt. Das kann sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteil sein. Je nachdem wie man es betrachten mag. Bei VW & Co. fühlt man sich regelrecht erschlagen von den Möglichkeiten und den Preisen für diese "Extras". Beispiel der Golf. Preislich geht der bei 27.000 € los. Pack ich da die Ausstattung rein, die ich haben will, bin ich sehr schnell bei 40.000 €. Wohlgemerkt für einen Golf!  Dann hab ich aber kein E-Auto, sondern einen Diesel. Beim ID3 ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber auch hier gibt es einiges an Sonderausstattung. Und schon bin ich bei 45.000 €. Zum Vergleich, ein gebrauchtes Model S bekomm ich für 46.000 € mit Free Supercharger.

Wobei es hier auch je nach Hersteller krasse Unterschiede gibt. Beispiel: Hyundai i20 N bzw. Hyundai im allgemeinen. Das ist echt überschaubar, und sauber dargestellt! So würde ich mir das bei allen Herstellern wünschen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Gebrauchtwagen gibt es schon. Es kommt halt nur drauf an, was du bereit bist auszugeben bzw. für welchen Hersteller du dich interessierst.


Ja...gebrauchte, für mich nutzlose Lifestylekisten, die dazu immernoch zu teuer sind.^^

Die Zukunft wird zeigen, was ich als nächstes hole...wenn das Tempolimit kommt, hol ich mir so ne uralte Dieselmuchte für ein paar hundert Euro, da aknn man auch ordentlich sparen und mit H-Kennzeichen darfste in Umweltzonen rein.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ja...gebrauchte, für mich nutzlose Lifestylekisten, die dazu immernoch zu teuer sind.^^


Einen Neuwagen können sich die wenigsten leisten. Ich hab gerade mal in Mobile.de rumgeschaut. Da finden sich einige E-Autos.

Favourit: 



			https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=281460500&categories=Cabrio&categories=EstateCar&categories=Limousine&categories=OffRoad&categories=SportsCar&categories=Van&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&fuels=ELECTRICITY&isSearchRequest=true&pageNumber=3&scopeId=C&sfmr=false&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&searchId=1f9f2cfc-b640-bea9-4eb5-a37e3e19fb5f
		






Eckism schrieb:


> Die Zukunft wird zeigen, was ich als nächstes hole...wenn das Tempolimit kommt, hol ich mir so ne uralte Dieselmuchte für ein paar hundert Euro, da aknn man auch ordentlich sparen und mit H-Kennzeichen darfste in Umweltzonen rein.


Mein Diesel hat jetzt dann 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Tanken und Wartung ist alles, außer günstig... Man merkt dem Auto seine Jahre einfach an. Ab einem gewissen Punkt wird es unwirtschaftlich. Für mich persönlich würde sich ein E-Auto dank PV-Anlage anbieten. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Drama rund um die Verbrenner weitergeht.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mein Diesel hat jetzt dann 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Tanken und Wartung ist alles, außer günstig... Man merkt dem Auto seine Jahre einfach an. Ab einem gewissen Punkt wird es unwirtschaftlich. Für mich persönlich würde sich ein E-Auto dank PV-Anlage anbieten. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Drama rund um die Verbrenner weitergeht.


11 Jahre ist ja auch schon moderne Technik drin, die wartung benötigt oder auch mal kaputt geht...
Mein 20 Jahre alter Honda bekommt Benzin und nen bissel Servoöl (irgendwo undicht) und das Ding macht einfach das, was es soll, der ist zu 95% Werkszustand.
So nen Uraltdiesel lass ich dann natürlich auf PÖL umrüsten, so ne ganz harte Umweltsau bin ich dann auch nicht und sparen tut man auch ordentlich.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich würde sich ein E-Auto dank PV-Anlage anbieten. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Drama rund um die Verbrenner weitergeht.


... was hast du denn für ne PV Anlage aufm Dach, was fürn PV-Speicher, wann nutzt du dein Auto und wieviele Kilometer fährst du am Tag?

Meine praktische Erfahrung ist, dass der gewöhnliche AN aus seiner PV gepaart mit nem E-Auto nur sehr wenig anfangen kann, wenn man die Wirtschaftlichkeit anstrebt.

Mich interessiert deine Idee/Vorstellung!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> 11 Jahre ist ja auch schon moderne Technik drin, die wartung benötigt oder auch mal kaputt geht...


Ja das ist wahr. Wobei, *schnell mal auf Holz klopfen* von größeren Reperaturen bin ich bis jetzt verschont geblieben. Ich halte auch penibel die Wartungstermine ein. Im Moment geht der Kofferraum nicht mehr auf.  Das ist das größte Problem. Aber diesen Monat muss er sowieso zum Service. Das sah bei meinem Golf IV ganz anderes aus damals. Auch wenn meine Möhre noch ganz ordentlich läuft, mach ich mir natürlich trotzdem über den Nachfolger Gedanken.

Fahrverbote/Strafen für Diesel/Benziner sind in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll. Aber bei vielen mit denen man spricht, schwingt diese Angst mit. Ich kann´s auch verstehen. Der kleine Bürger muss es ausbaden was die da oben in den Sand setzen. Dabei gibt es absolut größere Dreckspatzen als die Autos. LKW, Industrie, alte Dieselloks, Flugzeuge, Schiffe etc. Das sind Baustellen die man viel eher anpacken muss. Es ist ziemlich einfach sich auf den Individualverkehr einzuschießen, wenn man die Lobbyisten nicht verärgern will.



Eckism schrieb:


> So nen Uraltdiesel lass ich dann natürlich auf PÖL umrüsten, so ne ganz harte Umweltsau bin ich dann auch nicht und sparen tut man auch ordentlich.


Was kostet so eine Umrüstung denn? 



brooker schrieb:


> ... was hast du denn für ne PV Anlage aufm Dach, was fürn PV-Speicher, wann nutzt du dein Auto und wieviele Kilometer fährst du am Tag?


Insgesamt hat die PV-Anlage ca. 42 kWp. Die Module sind Maxeon 3 von Sunpower. Der Speicher hat 20 kW und kommt von BYD. Überschussstrom wird eingespeist. Netzstrom kommt von Naturstrom. Ich teil mir das Gebäude mit der Familie, daher ist die Anlage größer dimensioniert.

Mein Auto nutze ich meistens ab 05:30 Uhr bis ca. 15:00 Uhr. Freitags ist meistens schon um 12:00 Uhr Schicht. An den Wochenenden nutze ich das Auto erst spät am Nachmittag/Abend. Bin eine Nachteule. 
Täglich fahre ich alleine in die Arbeit ca. 80 km. Kann ggf. auch weiter sein, wenn man wieder mal einen Stau umfahren muss. Ein E-Auto wäre für mich optimal, weil ich Zuhause und in der Arbeit (auch via PV) laden könnte. 



brooker schrieb:


> Meine praktische Erfahrung ist, dass der gewöhnliche AN aus seiner PV gepaart mit nem E-Auto nur sehr wenig anfangen kann, wenn man die Wirtschaftlichkeit anstrebt.


Mhm, das kommt auf mehrere Faktoren an. Nicht jeder hat das Geld um so ein Investment durchzuführen. Auch wenn die Preise und Technologie im Vergleich zu 2010 gewaltige Fortschritte gemacht haben. Bei uns auf dem Land sieht man immer mehr PV-Anlage auf Dächern. Auch auf Mehrfamilienhäusern und Gewerbebetriebe. Auch das hier sieht man immer öfter: *Klick* Viele haben die Pandemie-Zeit genutzt und haben aufgerüstet. Denoch ist es nicht leicht sowas unter die breite Masse zu bringen. Gerade in den Städten gestaltet sich das sehr schwer. Auch wenn man heute bereits die ein oder andere PV-Fassade sieht. Neben dem Geld und der Fläche spielt der Stromverbrauch, die Personen, Dachflächenausrichtung, Dachflächenneigung, Dachfläche, Verschattung, Ladestation, E-Auto Kapazität etc. eine wichtige Rolle.

Ich war mir bei mir auch nicht sicher ob und was bei mir Sinn macht, und hab mir deshalb von meiner Elektrofirma eine Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalyse machen lassen. Ich hab die Werte leider nicht im Kopf, kann sie dir aber gerne bei Interesse zukommen lassen. Vorab hab ich mit dem Solarrechner von SMA-Solar herumexperimentiert. Der ist Grundsolide, auch wenn er natürlich an die Feinheiten einer richtigen Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalyse nicht heran kommt. Aber die Werte sind nah dran, würde ich sagen:









						Solarrechner - Kosten und Erträge rechnen | SMA Solar
					

Mit wenigen Klicks berechnen wie sich Solarstrom für Sie auszahlt. Kosten-Nutzenrechnung für Ihre Solaranlage.




					www.sma.de
				






brooker schrieb:


> Mich interessiert deine Idee!


Die Idee von meiner Familie und mir, war es ein Haus zu haben was quasi kein CO2 ausstößt und stromtechnisch zu weiten Teilen autark ist, aber eben das Laden eines/mehrerer E-Autos zulässt. Um diese Idee herum wurde das ganze Haus geplant. Deshalb wurde zum Beispiel auch auf eine Luftwärmepumpe verzichtet und auf eine Sole-Wärmepumpe gesetzt. Diese verbraucht weniger Strom. Der Strompreis steigt und steigt. Erste Prognosen sprechen von bis zu 50% im Jahr 2030. Wir sind jetzt durchschnittlich bei 31,89 Cent je kWh. Davon sind über 50% Steuern und Abgaben. Aber das war vorherzusehen, denn die Energiewende kostet viel Geld. Das der Bürger dafür bluten muss, war auch klar. Aber das Teile der Industrie mal wieder fein raus sind, ärgert mich extrem. Die Stromsubventionen von diesen müssen dringend auf den Prüfstand gestellt werden. Knapper Wohnraum, steigende Mieten, hohe Strompreise und hohe Treibstoffkosten brechen einem nämlich sonst langfristig das Genick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was kostet so eine Umrüstung denn?


Gelesen habe ich von 600€(ältere Autos)-3500€.
Ich würde es auch nur machen, weil ich mein 55.000-60.000Km im Jahr fahre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Deutsche ist für seine Blindheit bei Marken gerade zu berühmt. Siehe VW und Dieselbetrug.


Bei dem "dieselskandal" weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was alle hatten. Ich kaufe meine auto`s danach wie sie bzw. das sie fahren und nicht nach dem was hinten heraus kommt. Letztlich muß das ding der deutschen straßenverkehrsordnung entsprechen und das taten die auto`s. (wenn auch erst mit einer anpassung, wobei die nach meiner ansicht vermutlich nicht nötig war-> es haben letztlich nur ein paar leute laut geschrien und der rest hat sich wie lemminge verhalten) 
Dazu stellt sich mir die frage, was nützt mir ein umweltfreundliches auto wenn ich dann doch laufen muß?


Painkiller schrieb:


> Freude von mir arbeiten bei diversen Zulieferern. Da bekommst du auch so einiges mit, was du eigentlich gar nicht wissen willst.


Das ist überall das selbe, auch abseits der auto-industrie...


Eckism schrieb:


> Gelesen habe ich von 600€(ältere Autos)-3500€.
> Ich würde es auch nur machen, weil ich mein 55.000-60.000Km im Jahr fahre.


Problem ist nur, du darfst nicht mit salat-öl aus dem supermarkt fahren. Willst du das öl als treibstoff verwenden, werden erhöhte steuern fällig. (müßten 45 cent/liter sein) Es kann ja nicht sein, das man mit einem verbrenner halbwegs umweltfreundlich unterwegs ist und außerdem muß der staat doch einnahmen generieren für die fälligen pensio... ähhh... für das allgemenwohl.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei dem "dieselskandal" weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was alle hatten. Ich kaufe meine auto`s danach wie sie bzw. das sie fahren und nicht nach dem was hinten heraus kommt. Letztlich muß das ding der deutschen straßenverkehrsordnung entsprechen und das taten die auto`s. (wenn auch erst mit einer anpassung, wobei die nach meiner ansicht vermutlich nicht nötig war-> es haben letztlich nur ein paar leute laut geschrien und der rest hat sich wie lemminge verhalten)


Inoffiziell...der "Dieselskandal" kam dadurch zu stande, weil deutsche Autos im Amerika beliebter waren/sind als Amerikanische Hersteller.
Durch das Update verbraucht meine Dieselschlampe jetzt zwar mehr und hört sich ab und zu kacke an...aaaaaber das Drehmomentlimit ist erhöht worden, der Ladedruck begrenzt etwas später.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, du darfst nicht mit salat-öl aus dem supermarkt fahren. Willst du das öl als treibstoff verwenden, werden erhöhte steuern fällig. (müßten 45 cent/liter sein) Es kann ja nicht sein, das man mit einem verbrenner halbwegs umweltfreundlich unterwegs ist und außerdem muß der staat doch einnahmen generieren für die fälligen pensio... ähhh... für das allgemenwohl.


Sehe ich nicht als Problem...ich werde ja nicht direkt vorm Supermarkt 70 Flaschen Öl in den Tank kippen. 
Zudem sind Ölmühlen der richtige Ansprechpartner und nicht der Supermarkt, weils zu teuer ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Durch das Update verbraucht meine Dieselschlampe jetzt zwar mehr und hört sich ab und zu kacke an...aaaaaber das Drehmomentlimit ist erhöht worden, der Ladedruck begrenzt etwas später.


Oder du hast nur die map vom transporter drauf bekommen. Der hat 50 nm mehr drehmoment (ggü. pkw) und kann recht brachial klingen, wenn der turbo bei 2000 upm alles gibt.  


Eckism schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht als Problem...ich werde ja nicht direkt vorm Supermarkt 70 Flaschen Öl in den Tank kippen.
> Zudem sind Ölmühlen der richtige Ansprechpartner und nicht der Supermarkt, weils zu teuer ist.


Ich denke nicht das dir die ölmühle 1000l verkauft, wenn du mit einem entsprechendem fass vor fährst. Für salat ist das dann doch eine eher unübliche menge...
Und wie gesagt, ohne die extra steuer ab zu führen ist das steuerhinterziehung und wie wir mittlerweile auch wissen lohnt das nur bei millionen-beträgen... Die werden nicht so hart bestraft.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oder du hast nur die map vom transporter drauf bekommen. Der hat 50 nm mehr drehmoment (ggü. pkw) und kann recht brachial klingen, wenn der turbo bei 2000 upm alles gibt.


Davor war das Drehmoment bei 655 nm gedeckelt, nach dem Update bei 725nm...brachial hat das Ding schon immer geklungen, das weiß man schon im Stand, das da was übles unter der Haube wusselt.^^
Nen Sportwagen ist es aber trotzdem nicht.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das dir die ölmühle 1000l verkauft, wenn du mit einem entsprechendem fass vor fährst. Für salat ist das dann doch eine eher unübliche menge...
> Und wie gesagt, ohne die extra steuer ab zu führen ist das steuerhinterziehung und wie wir mittlerweile auch wissen lohnt das nur bei millionen-beträgen... Die werden nicht so hart bestraft.


Nachtürlich kaufst du das nicht direkt in der Ölmühle und buckelst das mit nem Fass heim...das lässt man in 1000 Liter Container liefern...ab 100 Litern gibts Rabatt.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2021)

@Eckism ... die 655NM machen sich im TTRS wirklich gut  Das kostenlose Tuning sollte aber trotzdem zu spüren sein


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei dem "dieselskandal" weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was alle hatten. Ich kaufe meine auto`s danach wie sie bzw. das sie fahren und nicht nach dem was hinten heraus kommt. Letztlich muß das ding der deutschen straßenverkehrsordnung entsprechen und das taten die auto`s. (wenn auch erst mit einer anpassung, wobei die nach meiner ansicht vermutlich nicht nötig war-> es haben letztlich nur ein paar leute laut geschrien und der rest hat sich wie lemminge verhalten)


So kann man es natürlich auch sehen. Ich bin da anderer Meinung.  Aber gut, das müssen wir ja hier nicht ausdisktuieren.


Eckism schrieb:


> Nachtürlich kaufst du das nicht direkt in der Ölmühle und buckelst das mit nem Fass heim...das lässt man in 1000 Liter Container liefern...ab 100 Litern gibts Rabatt.


Wird großartig wenn das "Paket" geliefert wird, und du nicht daheim bist. Der Nachbar freut sich wenn er das für dich annehmen muss. 


Btw. es gibt erste Fotos zum VW Aero B:








						Volkswagen Aero B sedan prototype caught with minimal camo in new spy photos
					

Volkswagen's new electric family sedan is nearing production, as evidenced by these spy photos of it wearing only a minimal disguise.




					www.autoblog.com


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

Hab ne 0 vergessen...ab 1000 Liter gibts Rabatt.
Das kommt im IBC-Container oder als Tankwagen...nicht als Paket mit DHL.^^


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das kommt im IBC-Container oder als Tankwagen...nicht als Paket mit DHL.^^


Weiß ich doch. 
Stell dir mal das Gesicht vom Nachbarn vor, wenn auf einmal so ein Teil in seinem Hof/Garten etc. steht. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für was brauchst du soviel Öl? Antipasti...


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

Die Nachbarin stellt schon lange keine fragen mehr...die rechnet mit Sprengstoff oder anderen Blödsinn und nimmts als gegeben hin.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hncuaI2Q8v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und so teuer sind E-Autos - abzüglich Förderung - auch nicht mehr:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLhodF8vRxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ja klar, man kann natürlich ein billigst Wagen da als Referenz nehmen aber wenn man als Grundlage Autos heranzieht die vergleichbar mit aktuellen Verbrennern sind, was Zuladung  Reichweite, Komfort et cetera betrifft, dann landet man schnell bei 50 bis 60000 € +. Und hinzu kommt auch noch das hier und das wird wohl in Zukunft eher mehr, bzw. sogar deutlich mehr werden, als weniger.








						Strom-Abzocke an Ladesäulen: Studie zeigt, wie viel E-Auto-Fahrer draufzahlen
					

Schon lange ist bekannt, dass Strom an Ladestationen für E-Autos deutlich teurer ist. Eine Studie zeigt nun das ganze Ausmaß.




					www.inside-digital.de
				




MfG


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2021)

Knapp 11.000€ für 200Km Reichweite im optimalfall von 100%-0% Akku...
Bei 80%-20% sinds dann max. 120Km.

Oh yeah...wasn Schnapper


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2021)

11000€ mit Förderung. 
Die gibt's auch nicht ewig. 
Für 21000€ ist das einfach nur nen zu teures Auto.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2021)

Wer wenig fährt und dem der Rest am Auto egal ist holt sich für 350€ nen abgerockten Twingo...zumindest kenn ich das so aus dem Bekanntenkreis.
Da hat noch niemand gesagt, "Ich bezahl gerne 11.000€ und lade alle furzlang für ne knappe Stunde am 30kw Schnellladern^^".

Immerhin sind 11.000€ eben auch 11.000€...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2021)

Auch schau mir heute mal einen gebrauchten A3 ETron an. <=20k für das Auto und wenn es mal über die Nachbarstadt hinaus geht halt zumindest mit einem Benzinmotor der fast die Hälfte des jetzigen verbraucht scheint mir aktuell etwas realitätsnäher als auch nur drei Mal so viel elektrische Reichweite bei der rein elektrischen Konkurrenz in der selben Preiskategorie.
Edit: Heute durfte ich das Ding auch mal fahren. Gefällt mir! Nicht unnötig riesig, auch rein elektrisch mit mehr als genug Zug führ die Landstraße und auf längerer Strecke dann je nach Bedarf als E-Auto, 2-Zylinder oder 4-Zylinder unterwegs. Absurd viel Technik im Antrieb also, aber wenn sie halbwegs erschwinglich ist für mich eher spannend als abschreckend.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Edit: Heute durfte ich das Ding auch mal fahren. Gefällt mir! Nicht unnötig riesig, auch rein elektrisch mit mehr als genug Zug führ die Landstraße und auf längerer Strecke dann je nach Bedarf als E-Auto, 2-Zylinder oder 4-Zylinder unterwegs. Absurd viel Technik im Antrieb also, aber wenn sie halbwegs erschwinglich ist für mich eher spannend als abschreckend.


Fahrgefühl und Ausstattung war auch OK? Bin noch nie eine E-Möhre (PS: Die "Möhre" ist nicht abwertend gemeint.  ) von Audi gefahren. Würde mich schon mal interessieren wie die sich so fahren. Aber ich bin eher der Limo/Sedan-Typ. 

Btw. schon gesehen?








						Elektro-Aufregung bei VW: Diess lässt Top-Manager per Video von Tesla-Chef beruhigen
					

Bei Volkswagen herrscht Aufregung wegen des nahenden Starts der deutschen Tesla-Fabrik. CEO Musk beruhigte die Führung des Konkurrenten.




					teslamag.de
				




Schön wenn sich zwei Unternehmen trotz Konkurrenz mit Respekt, Anerkennung und Wertschätzung begegnen!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Fahrgefühl und Ausstattung war auch OK? Bin noch nie eine E-Möhre (PS: Die "Möhre" ist nicht abwertend gemeint.  ) von Audi gefahren. Würde mich schon mal interessieren wie die sich so fahren. Aber ich bin eher der Limo/Sedan-Typ.


Ich sag Mal so, ich hab dann später am Tag einen privat gekauft (der zuerst Testgefahrene beim Händler war vom Leasingnehmer ziemlich misshandelt worden) . Steht imo in Fahrgefühl und Verarbeitung dem A6 "Ultra" ähnlichen Baujahres von meinem Vater in nichts nach (wiegt halt auch ähnlich viel ). Die Ausstattung ist ab Werk schon ziemlich volle Hütte gewesen um den Preis des Antriebs etwas zu kompensieren. Nur (A)CC ist absurder weise keine Serienausstattung (dafür Lane Assist, das große MMI etc. pp.), aber das ist irgendwie eine VAG Krankheit von allen Autos aus der Zeit  .
Was man beim A3 halt einrechnen muss ist dass der Akku vom Kofferaum ab geht. Die haben deswegen nur den Sportback damit gebracht weil der dann so quasi das Volumen übrig hat was sonst das Stufenheck hatte.


----------



## MySound (20. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn du es noch nicht eilig mit einem neuen Auto hast, dann würde etwas abwarten. Gerade beim ID3 happert es auch extrem. Siehe hier: https://www.golem.de/news/vw-einmal-id-3-und-zurueck-2108-158703.html
> 
> Gebrauchtwagen gibt es schon. Es kommt halt nur drauf an, was du bereit bist auszugeben bzw. für welchen Hersteller du dich interessierst.
> 
> ...



Deine Beispiele in allen Ehren, ich arbeite ebenfalls seit nunmehr 15 Jahren in genau diesen Bereichen (wie es der Zufall will unter anderem auch 4 Jahre BMW), und weiß sehr wohl wo der Hase begraben ist, welche Probleme es gab und gibt.

Das ändert aber absolut nichts am Tesla. Und mit Markenblindheit hat das gleich gar nix zu tun, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass Tesla einer unserer größten Kunden ist (daher auch der große Tesla-Anteil im Fuhrpark, wobei der Fuhrpark gleich  >150 Autos ist).

Aber noch ein Nachtrag dann solls das gewesen sein: Hier sind ja extrem viele Experten, bewerbt Euch doch als Fuhrparkmanager, "Experten" sind immer gesucht und gut bezahlt. Ich fürchte nur dass "Internetheld" als Skill nicht zählt.

Ich bin der letzte Mensch dem man Markenblindheit oder ähnliches vorwerfen kann, aber ein Model 3 overall als gut befinden kann ich einfach nicht. Würde man das Auto mit dem selben Maßstab wie ein deutsches Auto bewerten wäre das Ergebnis vernichtend. Design lass ich mal außen vor, da subjektiv. Aber Ergononomie, UX, Qualität der Assistenzsysteme - wenn Audi/BMW sowas abliefern würd, würden die in der Luft zerrissen werden.

Ich fahre derzeit nen Toyota als Erstauto - selbst der fühlt sich innen angenehmer und wertiger an als der Tesla.

Aber ja - Tesla - die Retter der Welt. Revolutionäre der Mobilität. Was hab ich davon nun? Autos ohne Sound - ja schmerzlichen Dank auch


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> Deine Beispiele in allen Ehren, ich arbeite ebenfalls seit nunmehr 15 Jahren in genau diesen Bereichen (wie es der Zufall will unter anderem auch 4 Jahre BMW), und weiß sehr wohl wo der Hase begraben ist, welche Probleme es gab und gibt.


Dann müsstest du ja, je nachdem wie tief du bei BMW drin warst, aus erster Hand wissen, das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. 



MySound schrieb:


> Ich bin der letzte Mensch dem man Markenblindheit oder ähnliches vorwerfen kann, aber ein Model 3 overall als gut befinden kann ich einfach nicht. Würde man das Auto mit dem selben Maßstab wie ein deutsches Auto bewerten wäre das Ergebnis vernichtend. Design lass ich mal außen vor, da subjektiv. Aber Ergononomie, UX, Qualität der Assistenzsysteme - wenn Audi/BMW sowas abliefern würd, würden die in der Luft zerrissen werden.


Niemand behauptet das Tesla oder ihre Autos perfekt sind.
Und dennoch gibt es viele, welche die deutschen Autobauer blind über den Klee loben. Aber wehe man spricht die Probleme mal offen an, dann setzt sofort ein Beißreflex ein. Das finde ich halt schade. Niemand hat ein Problem damit, wenn man Fan einer Marke ist. Aber zum Fan sein gehört meiner Meinung nach eben auch, das man Probleme oder Dinge die nicht gut laufen eingesteht. Und ja, auch BMW, Audi & Co. sind nicht ohne Tadel. Alleine die Sache mit den Dividenden während der Pandemie war ein Hammer für sich... 



MySound schrieb:


> Aber noch ein Nachtrag dann solls das gewesen sein: Hier sind ja extrem viele Experten, bewerbt Euch doch als Fuhrparkmanager, "Experten" sind immer gesucht und gut bezahlt. Ich fürchte nur dass "Internetheld" als Skill nicht zählt.


Und da ist der angesprochene Beißreflex 



MySound schrieb:


> Aber ja - Tesla - die Retter der Welt. Revolutionäre der Mobilität. Was hab ich davon nun? Autos ohne Sound - ja schmerzlichen Dank auch


Musst nur ein bisschen üben, dann bekommst du das auch hin: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5w86IiXe9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (25. Oktober 2021)

Warum bekommen Akku-Autofahrer nicht auch ständig Sicherheitsunterweisungen in der Handhabung mit Akkus so wie ich? Das geht einem so langsam echt auf'n Keks.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht weil damit fahren und daran "rumbasteln" zwei verschiedene Dinge sind? Den Benzintank macht man auch leer wenn man dran hantieren will.


----------



## Eckism (25. Oktober 2021)

Das hat ja nix mit "rumbasteln" zu tun...ich werkel da auch nicht rum, was man ja eh nicht darf.

Es geht ja eher drum, das man abhaut, wenn man Lithium riecht, wenns qualmt usw., das man es gar nicht versuchen braucht, zu löschen, oder das man es im Winter draußen/Sommersonner nicht mit leeren Akkus hinstellt damit das wärmen/kühlen weiter funktioniert.
Umso mehr Akkuautos unterwegs sind, umso größer ist halt auch die Vielfalt an "Spezialisten"...es gibt ja auch die Sorte Menschen, die ein Auto im vollbrannt mit nem 2Kg Co2 Löscher löschen wollen.^^


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Oktober 2021)

Naja,,, so Leute gabs immer. Aber man weiß dass man ein Auto nicht löscht mit nem Handlöscher… wenn’s. brennt alle raus und brennen lassen.

PS. Angeblich braucht Hertz auch nen neuen Fuhrparkmanager… der alte hat scheinbar 100.000 Model 3 bestellt….

Gut, die können immerhin liefern. Alle anderen Hersteller haben ja Wartezeiten ohne Ende…


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2021)

Ach die 8 Monate die meiner voraussichtlich noch braucht....


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es geht ja eher drum, das man abhaut, wenn man Lithium riecht


Da Lithium geruchlos ist, stelle ich mir das sehr schwierig vor.

Was man im Falle eines durchbrennenden Akkus riecht, sind darin verwendete Kunst- und Verbundstoffe. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass das ebenso so unwahrscheinlich ist wie ein abfackelndes Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor, sind die Warnzeichen und die Handlungsweise die selben: Wenn brenzlig riecht, gibt es ein Problem und man sollte nicht versuchen, den Ursprung selbst zu lokalisieren oder gar versuchen, den Mist selbstständig zu löschen.

Aber sogar dann, wenn man unbedingt herausbekommen möchte, was da kokelt, ist das Risiko identisch. Ein Akku fliegt einem ebenso wenig sofort um die Ohren wie ein Treibstofftank - eher sogar weniger, weil dort Zelle für Zelle abfackelt, während sich Treibstoffgase für eine stärkere Verpuffung sammeln können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was man im Falle eines durchbrennenden Akkus riecht, sind darin verwendete Kunst- und Verbundstoffe.


Kann auch nicht sein. Eigentlich darf man im innenraum garnichts vom akku riechen. Da sollte schon noch blech dazwischen sein.
Mal davon ab, was man riechen kann ist gas was entsteht, wenn die chemikalien im akku unkontrolliert reagieren. Defekte 18650 zellen, wie sie z.b. tesla teilweise verbaut, gasen zumindest bei überladung einfach ab und sind dann tot. (eigene erfahrung)


----------



## Eckism (27. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da Lithium geruchlos ist, stelle ich mir das sehr schwierig vor.


Ich meine diesen Geruch, von den ganzen Zeugs, was da mit allen möglichen reagiert.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was man im Falle eines durchbrennenden Akkus riecht, sind darin verwendete Kunst- und Verbundstoffe.


Quatsch, da muss der Akku nicht immer gleich durchbrennen, explodieren oder sonst was, die Zelle ist halt leicht undicht...solange diese Zwischenschicht nicht beschädigt ist, gast die Zelle über die geschwächte (Notöffnung) nur aus.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Einmal abgesehen davon, dass das ebenso so unwahrscheinlich ist wie ein abfackelndes Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor, sind die Warnzeichen und die Handlungsweise die selben: Wenn brenzlig riecht, gibt es ein Problem und man sollte nicht versuchen, den Ursprung selbst zu lokalisieren oder gar versuchen, den Mist selbstständig zu löschen.


Wie gesagt, das riecht nicht bren(n)zlig...es riecht halt anders, und jemand der den Geruch nicht kennt, denkt sich wahrscheinlich nix dabei. Wenns bre(n)lig riecht, sieht und hört mans definitiv auch.^^


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber sogar dann, wenn man unbedingt herausbekommen möchte, was da kokelt, ist das Risiko identisch. Ein Akku fliegt einem ebenso wenig sofort um die Ohren wie ein Treibstofftank - eher sogar weniger, weil dort Zelle für Zelle abfackelt, während sich Treibstoffgase für eine stärkere Verpuffung sammeln können.


Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, wenn du denkst, ne Zelle(da ist nix drin, was brennen könnte) fackelt ab. Die Explodiert und das wars, beschädigt die benachbarten die dann auch wiederum explodieren...mit etwas Pech aktieviert die erste Zelle 4 andere, diese dann wieder mehrere und so weiter...
Ich hab auch nie behauptet, das es gefährlicher ist, nen E-Auto zu fahren, als nen Verbrenner, nur geht es beim E-Auto halt schneller und wilder zu, WENN irgendwas passiert.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2021)

www.electrive.net: KfW stoppt Wallbox-Förderung.








						KfW stoppt Wallbox-Förderung - electrive.net
					

Die KfW hat das Förderprogramm des Bundes für private Wallboxen nun gestoppt, weil die Mittel hierfür in Höhe von 800 Millionen Euro erschöpft sind. Mit 900 Euro Zuschuss konnten so rechnerisch 888.888 private Ladepunkte gefördert werden. Eine erneute Erhöhung des Budgets ist kurzfristig nicht in Si




					www.electrive.net
				




So, habe alle Gutverdiener abgegriffen. Für die, die sich noch kein E leisten können bleibt dann später nichts mehr übrig. Daran krank generell die E Subventionierung,  weil man hauptsächlich die anspricht und fördert, die es auch ohne Zahlen konnten. ^^

MfG


----------



## Eckism (28. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> www.electrive.net: KfW stoppt Wallbox-Förderung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man eine Wallbox haben will, hat man ein Haus...da manchen die 900€ mehr den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.^^

Zudem wirds schon irgendwann wieder ne Förderung geben.


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> www.electrive.net: KfW stoppt Wallbox-Förderung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum hast Du keine Förderung beantragt? Weil Du kein eigenes Haus inkl. Garage hast? Dann kannst Du mit einer Wallbox eh nichts anfangen. (ich übrigens auch nicht. Ich habe zwar eine Garage aber wohne zur Miete)

Und btw: Die 900 Euro für eine Wallbox sind ein Witz. Für jeden Kleinwagen zahlst Du dasselbe für die Überführung zum Händler, wenn Du ihn als Neuwagen kaufst. (Was ich als Frechheit empfinde)


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2021)

1800€ für eine Box+Installation mit zwei Ladepunkten.
Damit kann dir je nach Ort ein Elektriker das Ding liefern+Montieren, man bekommt die Box also komplett geschenkt. Quasi alle in der Umgebung mit Eigentum haben so ein Ding beantragt. Kaum einer davon hat oder plant ein E-Auto, aber wenn es geschenkte Eigentumsaufwertung gibt...


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Wallbox haben will, hat man ein Haus...da manchen die 900€ mehr den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.^^
> 
> Zudem wirds schon irgendwann wieder ne Förderung geben.


Wenn das so wäre hätte man ja gar nicht fördern brauchen. Die Förderung dient eigentlich dazu Menschen mit weniger Einkommen, die aber trotzdem die Bedingungen erfüllen, dies zu ermöglichen aber wie so oft profitieren eher die davon, die das nötige Geld eh auf der Tasche haben. Und ja ich habe ein Haus aber warum soll ich 1000 € knapp bezahlen, wenn ich mir jetzt eh kein vernünftiges E Auto leisten kann? Und auf das bisschen Wertsteigerung kann ich auch verzichten.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (28. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre hätte man ja gar nicht fördern brauchen. Die Förderung dient eigentlich dazu Menschen mit weniger Einkommen, die aber trotzdem die Bedingungen erfüllen, dies zu ermöglichen aber wie so oft profitieren eher die davon, die das nötige Geld eh auf der Tasche haben. Und ja ich habe ein Haus aber warum soll ich 1000 € knapp bezahlen, wenn ich mir jetzt eh kein vernünftiges E Auto leisten kann? Und auf das bisschen Wertsteigerung kann ich auch verzichten.
> 
> MfG


Du wolltest Dir die nächste Zeit doch eh keins anschaffen.^^


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du wolltest Dir die nächste Zeit doch eh keins anschaffen.^^


Das stimmt nicht, ich will aber kann nicht, siehe dazu die Anfrage hier ein paar Seiten vorher.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (28. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, ich will aber kann nicht, siehe dazu die Anfrage hier ein paar Seiten vorher.
> 
> MfG


Kommt aufs gleiche raus...du hast nicht den Eindruck erweckt, die nächsten 2-3 Jahre elektrisch zu fahren.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kommt aufs gleiche raus...du hast nicht den Eindruck erweckt, die nächsten 2-3 Jahre elektrisch zu fahren.


Ne, ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man nicht will oder nicht kann. 
Ich bin auch immer noch Ergebnis offen aber bis jetzt konnte auch hier niemand aufzeigen, dass man ein E, bei den genannten Konditionen, bekommt. 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnmVTlaRTLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODdIRr5RzI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2021)

Also der Computer als Einheit is schon ne geile Sache


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2021)

Was mich gewundert hat: Es ist ein Ryzen Quad-Core (45Watt) verbaut, und separat (über PCIe 16x angebunden) eine komplette AMD-Grafikkarte. Ich dachte es wäre eine APU bzw. CPU mit integrierter Grafikeinheit verbaut.


btw:

Deutschland hat die "weltweit modernste Gesetzgebung bzgl. autonomen Fahrens":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bY8-O5F4Kok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2021)

Japs, mit den neuen Modellen ist das All-in One Konzept Geschichte. Man kann jetzt ja auch Witcher 3 und Cyberpunk 2077 in seinem Tesla zocken beim laden... die alten Intel Atom-Rechner hätten das wohl nicht geschafft.

Aber für Familien is das durchaus ne Variante... da können die Kids hinten ihre Games von Steam direkt im Auto zocken während der Fahrt... 

Wobei ich ehrlich zu geben muss... ich hab nicht einmal eines der Games gespielt die da mit dabei sind


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2021)

Karlsruhe Insider: E-Mobilität: Wartung teurer als bei herkömmlichen Fahrzeugen.








						E-Mobilität: Wartung teurer als bei herkömmlichen Fahrzeugen
					

Eigentlich sind geringe Kosten bei der Wartung ein besonderer Vorteil. Allerdings stuft eine neue Studie sie als besonders...




					www.karlsruhe-insider.de
				




MfG


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2021)

Wie verirrt man sich auf solche Seiten? Suchst Du aktiv danach? Und gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle zu dieser "neuen Studie"? Ansonsten ist mir der Artikel ein wenig dünn.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2021)

Google spuckt den zur Zeit aus wenn man sich mit dem Thema ein bisschen über Suchen beschäftigt hatte. Aber ja, der ist mehr als unvollständig. Die Beträge mit denen man da um sich schmeißt scheinen von Einzelfahrzeugen zu stammen.

Ich fahre jetzt übrigens seit Samstag Teilelektrisch und hatte (da die Wallbox noch angebracht werden muss) direkt Mal Spaß an der nächstegelegenen Ladestation: 
Obwohl die Ladung noch lief wurde ab Minute 121 eine Parkgebühr von 6€ die Stunde hinzugefügt, was bei dem einphasigen AC Anschluss bedeutet ab da kostet das rumstehen deutlich mehr als der Strom.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie verirrt man sich auf solche Seiten? Suchst Du aktiv danach? Und gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle zu dieser "neuen Studie"? Ansonsten ist mir der Artikel ein wenig dünn.











						E-Autos: Teure Wartung – darum machen Stromer in der Werkstatt Ärger
					

Geringere Wartungskosten sind eigentlich ein Vorteil von E-Autos. Eine Studie stuft sie jedoch als besonders teuer ein. Bei einem Verschleißteil leuchtet das ein.




					www.24auto.de
				




So unplausibel ist das nicht, schließlich verdienen die Anbieter mit Service. Rin VW Verkaufsleiter hatte mir mal erzählt, dass das ein Hauptgrund für die verzögerte E Entwicklung bei VW ist, da man die Einnahmeausfälle sinnvoll kompensieren müsse. Ich denke es verhält sich ähnlich wie beim Sprit. Würde man Steuern senken, dann käme das sicherlich auch nicht eins zu eins an und der Tankpächter würde entsprechend erhöhen.  Die tatsächlich heringeren Wartungs- und Verschleißkosten werden sicherlich kreativ aufgefangen, so das der mögliche Spareffekt weit geringer ausfällt oder gar nicht zum Tragen kommt.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2021)

Ich bin weiterhin auf die eigentliche Studie gespannt. Die finde ich nirgends. Dank des 2. Artikels bin ich per Google-Suche nach "We predict" immerhin hier gelandet: https://www.linkedin.com/company/we-predict

Dort verlinkt man nun auf diesen Artikel, bedankt sich und es liest sich schon ein wenig anders: https://www.thedetroitbureau.com/20...-than-gas-models-but-only-for-the-first-year/

Und nun? Was soll ich nun glauben? Belastbare Zahlen fehlen weiterhin. Davon abgesehen frage ich mich, warum man sich so an den ersten drei Monaten hochzieht. Ich werde daraus nicht schlau.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin auf die eigentliche Studie gespannt. Die finde ich nirgends. Dank des 2. Artikels bin ich per Google-Suche nach "We predict" immerhin hier gelandet: https://www.linkedin.com/company/we-predict
> 
> Dort verlinkt man nun auf diesen Artikel, bedankt sich und es liest sich schon ein wenig anders: https://www.thedetroitbureau.com/20...-than-gas-models-but-only-for-the-first-year/
> 
> Und nun? Was soll ich nun glauben? Belastbare Zahlen fehlen weiterhin. Davon abgesehen frage ich mich, warum man sich so an den ersten drei Monaten hochzieht. Ich werde daraus nicht schlau.


Kommt man direkt von deiner Quelle rauf. 








						Competitive Benchmarking & Predictive accrual analysis in auto industry
					

Predictive analytics in automotive industry for warranties, repairs & maintenance frequency with cross-industry competitive benchmarking data.




					www.wepredict.com
				





MfG


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2021)

Nein, einfach nein. Das ist keine Studie, sondern eine Pressemitteilung. Wir drehen uns hier offenbar im Kreis und sind einem "hippen Startup" aufgesessen, das auch mal in die Medien wollte.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nein, einfach nein. Das ist keine Studie, sondern eine Pressemitteilung. Wir drehen uns hier offenbar im Kreis und sind einem "hippen Startup" aufgesessen, das auch mal in die Medien wollte.


Die sich auf die Studie bezieht und deutlich umfangreicher ausfällt als die Quellen, mehr kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht liefern. 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (1. November 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> So unplausibel ist das nicht, schließlich verdienen die Anbieter mit Service.


Tesla nicht. 

Hatte kürzlich einen Beitrag von jemandem auf YT gesehen, dessen Tesla 420.000 bzw. (glaube später im Video) 450.000KM gelaufen hatte. Da er in dem Beitrag meinte noch 3 der 8 Jahre Garantie zu haben, war der Koffer wohl 5 Jahre alt. Bremsscheiben noch die Ersten!, Beläge wurden vor kurzem (das erste!) mal gewechselt. Akku war auch noch der Erste!, und laut einem anderen Video lieferte der noch über 81%.

Überhaupt gibt es nur wenige Ausnahmen unter den "Kilometerfressern" von Tesla, wo Reparaturen aus der Reihe geschlagen haben. Zumindest die welche nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt sind.

Dieser "Tesla-Hansjörg" hat mit seinem 2014 gebraucht gekauften Model S aktuell ich glaube 1.500.000KM gefahren, und insgesamt "nur" afaik 15.000€ für Reparaturen/Wartung ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. November 2021)

So, dann gucken wir mal nach Holland. Dort macht Tesla jetzt die ersten 10 Standorte an Superchargern für alle Marken auf. Man braucht nur die App und kann dann dort mit jedem CCS fähigen Auto laden.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auswirkt, vor allem da nicht viele Autos den Ladeanschluss hinten links haben. Alle anderen müssen anders ran fahren und blockieren dann mitunter die Station daneben... 
Mal sehen wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Mahoy (1. November 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht sein. Eigentlich darf man im innenraum garnichts vom akku riechen. Da sollte schon noch blech dazwischen sein.
> Mal davon ab, was man riechen kann ist gas was entsteht, wenn die chemikalien im akku unkontrolliert reagieren. Defekte 18650 zellen, wie sie z.b. tesla teilweise verbaut, gasen zumindest bei überladung einfach ab und sind dann tot. (eigene erfahrung)


Kein Fahrgastzelle ist 100%ig dicht. Und gerade wenn Kunststoff schmort, riecht (und schmeckt) man das. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Akkus Temperaturfühler haben und es eine registrierte Störung wäre, wenn Zellen durch einen Akkubrand ausfallen.

Kurz gesagt, ein Akku-Brand ohne heftigen Auslöser ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich, ihn nicht zu bemerken noch unwahrscheinlicher.




Eckism schrieb:


> Quatsch, da muss der Akku nicht immer gleich durchbrennen, explodieren oder sonst was, die Zelle ist halt leicht undicht...solange diese Zwischenschicht nicht beschädigt ist, gast die Zelle über die geschwächte (Notöffnung) nur aus.


Das riechst du aber nicht und es entsteht dadurch auch keine Gefährdung - jedenfalls so lange du nicht gerade darüber inhalierst.



Eckism schrieb:


> Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, wenn du denkst, ne Zelle(da ist nix drin, was brennen könnte) fackelt ab. Die Explodiert und das wars, beschädigt die benachbarten die dann auch wiederum explodieren...mit etwas Pech aktieviert die erste Zelle 4 andere, diese dann wieder mehrere und so weiter...


Du verwechselst gerade den Aufbau eines Groß- bzw. Fahrzeugakkus mit dem eines Kleingeräteakkus. Akkuzellen explodieren nicht einfach so. Sie erhitzen bis zur kritischen Temperatur und brennen dann aus, benachbarte Zellen ebenfalls und nur im allerdümmsten Fall gehen alle Zellen durch. Explosionen gibt es, wenn im Akku mehr Gase entstehen, als gemächlich entweichen können.

Deshalb heißt es ja bei einem Akku-Brand auch: Kühlen, kühlen, kühlen. Bringt man durchgehende Zellen unter die kritische Temperaturen, endet die Reaktion und alle haben sich wieder lieb.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nie behauptet, das es gefährlicher ist, nen E-Auto zu fahren, als nen Verbrenner, nur geht es beim E-Auto halt schneller und wilder zu, WENN irgendwas passiert.


Eben nicht. Wild wird es, wenn Kraftstoffe gasförmig werden, sich ballen und es zu einer Verpuffung kommt, bei der dümmstenfalls entzündete Kraftstoffe oder Öle durch die Gegend fliegen. Das Schlimmste, was bei einem Akku passieren kann, ist eine zwar imposante, aber immerhin eher lokale Stichflamme, die dann den Rest des Fahrzeugs in Brand setzt. Nichts davon ist zwingend gefährlicher als das andere.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du verwechselst gerade den Aufbau eines Groß- bzw. Fahrzeugakkus mit dem eines Kleingeräteakkus. Akkuzellen explodieren nicht einfach so. Sie erhitzen bis zur kritischen Temperatur und brennen dann aus, benachbarte Zellen ebenfalls und nur im allerdümmsten Fall gehen alle Zellen durch. Explosionen gibt es, wenn im Akku mehr Gase entstehen, als gemächlich entweichen können.
> 
> Deshalb heißt es ja bei einem Akku-Brand auch: Kühlen, kühlen, kühlen. Bringt man durchgehende Zellen unter die kritische Temperaturen, endet die Reaktion und alle haben sich wieder lieb.


Hier explodkeren die Zellen gleich, wenn die umfallen und kurzgeschlossen werden.
Unexplodoert sind se Viereckig, danach ist es ne runde Dose mit nem großen Loch oben drin.
Ich bin ja kein Elekriker, ich weiß nur, was die Feuerwehr aus den Maschinen holt, bzw. Sehen wir es kurz auf Kamera, was passiert ist...geht razifazi.^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Den Benzintank macht man auch leer wenn man dran hantieren will.


Den Benzintank macht man *voll*, wenn man daran hantiert.

Wenn wir kein Wasser in den Uraltank bis zum Stehkragen gegossen hätten, wäre der uns schön um die Ohren geflogen beim Schweißen des Einlaufstutzens.


----------



## BigBoymann (2. November 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> E-Autos: Teure Wartung – darum machen Stromer in der Werkstatt Ärger
> 
> 
> Geringere Wartungskosten sind eigentlich ein Vorteil von E-Autos. Eine Studie stuft sie jedoch als besonders teuer ein. Bei einem Verschleißteil leuchtet das ein.
> ...


Komplett unplausibel. 

Zumindest bei Tesla kann ich dir sagen, dass du faktisch keine Wartung hast! Alle zwei Jahre wird empfohlen die Bremsflüssigkeit zu checken, wofür Tesla von mir übrigens einen Daumen nach oben bekommt, bei VW steht bspw. ein Wechsel an, obwohl die Flüssigkeit einfach und recht kostenneutral gecheckt werden kann. Das wars an empfohlener Wartung. Nach drei Jahren steht der TÜV an und vorher brauche ich nichts zu machen. Ansonsten hat Tesla 4 Jahre Garantie und viel mehr wird da nicht kommen. Wenn ich nur rechne, was ich in den ersten 4 Jahren an Flüssigkeiten in so einem Auto verballert habe, 4 mal Ölwechsel (Finger weg von LongLife Intervallen sag ich nur), 2 mal Bremsflüssigkeit, 1 x Differentialöl, dazu Zündkerzen, Luftfilter, Kühlflüssigkeit, Öl für die Haldexkupplung, DSG Öl, Kraftstofffilter, Ölfilter, etc., das sind alles keine Garantieleistungen, sondern laufende Wartung und entfällt bei Tesla (ich spreche immer Tesla an, da ich es für andere Marken nicht weiß) komplett. In den ersten 4 Jahren werden wohl nicht selten bereits 2.000 EUR in der Werkstatt gelassen und dann war noch nichts kaputt. Nach 4 Jahren, 60k km fängt der Spaß aber doch erst an und die "Zimperlein" kommen, dazu pflichtgemäße Wartungsarbeiten, Steuerkette, Zahnriemen, Rippenriemen, Getriebeölspülung. Bei einiges dieser Arbeiten muss der Motor komplett zerlegt werden, was das für Kosten sind, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Persönlich weiß ich nicht, wie da ein Elektrofahrzeug jemals dran kommen soll. 

Denn was vergessen wird, die oben genannten Arbeiten sind de facto an einem Elektroauto nicht durchführbar, da man kein Getriebe, kein Motor, keine Zündkerzen, keine Haldex, kein Differential oder ähnliches hat.

Das was kommen kann, kann einen aber beim Verbrenner zusätzlich auch drohen, oder haben diese plötzlich keine Steuergeräte mehr die elektrische Verkabelungsprobleme machen? Haben die kein Fahrwerk was Probleme macht, keine Karosse die rosten könnte? Nein, diese Probleme haben sowohl Verbrenner als auch Elektroauto. 

Das einzige was ein Elektroflitzer haben kann, sind Akku und Motorprobleme. Der Akku kann schnell teuer werden, dazu gibt es aber nun genug Lösungen, die von Aufarbeitung über Austausch gehen. Dennoch kann es hier definitiv empfindlich zugehen, allerdings gilt hier branchenweit eine sehr großzügige Garantie von meist 8 Jahren (Renault, Tesla machen dies zumindest so und ich meine auch VW). Dazu kommt, dass ich von nur wenigen Fällen weiß, wo so ein Akku den Zustand "kaputt" kannte, die meisten Fälle waren eher so gelagert, dass der Akku nicht mehr "genug" Kapazität hatte. Aber ja, Akku kann ein Punkt werden. Der Motor ist schon wieder weniger interessant.

Aber hier mal ein Artikel, klar nur einer, aber zumindest sind die Fälle gut dokumentiert, 645.000 Kilometer, 102 Positionen und 27.000 USD Reparaturen. 









						Tesla Model X fährt 645000 km weit: Diese 102 Teile gingen kaputt
					

Ein Elektro-SUV vom Typ Tesla Model X hat in den Vereinigten Staaten hat mehr als 645.000 Kilometer zurückgelegt. Der Eigentümer veröffentlichte eine...




					efahrer.chip.de
				




Rechnet man mal für die kleine Inspektion (30k) nur runde 300 EUR, für die große 60er runde 600 EUR und für die extra große 90er runde 1.000 EUR, dann haben wir auf 645.000km nur Wartungsarbeiten in Höhe von 7 x 300 EUR, 7 x 600 EUR und 7 x 1.000 EUR, also bereits  13.300 EUR nur für Wartungsarbeiten. Bei den Preisen versteht sich, dass dies nichtmal in der Vertragswerkstatt stattgefunden hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Komplett unplausibel.
> 
> Zumindest bei Tesla kann ich dir sagen, dass du faktisch keine Wartung hast! Alle zwei Jahre wird empfohlen die Bremsflüssigkeit zu checken, wofür Tesla von mir übrigens einen Daumen nach oben bekommt, bei VW steht bspw. ein Wechsel an, obwohl die Flüssigkeit einfach und recht kostenneutral gecheckt werden kann.


Ist da eine Spezialflüssigkeit drin oder zieht die auch Wasser?



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das wars an empfohlener Wartung. Nach drei Jahren steht der TÜV an und vorher brauche ich nichts zu machen. Ansonsten hat Tesla 4 Jahre Garantie und viel mehr wird da nicht kommen. Wenn ich nur rechne, was ich in den ersten 4 Jahren an Flüssigkeiten in so einem Auto verballert habe, 4 mal Ölwechsel (Finger weg von LongLife Intervallen sag ich nur), 2 mal Bremsflüssigkeit, 1 x Differentialöl, dazu Zündkerzen, Luftfilter, Kühlflüssigkeit, Öl für die Haldexkupplung, DSG Öl, Kraftstofffilter, Ölfilter, etc., das sind alles keine Garantieleistungen, sondern laufende Wartung


Was war das für eine Karre?
VW?



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Getriebeölspülung.


Ich hab noch nie eine Getriebeölspülung auf der Rechnung gehabt.
Wozu braucht man das?


----------



## BigBoymann (3. November 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie eine Getriebeölspülung auf der Rechnung gehabt.
> Wozu braucht man das?


Bei DSG Getrieben wird meines Kentnissstandes nach ein Getriebeölwechsel alle 60.000km "vorgeschrieben", diverse Anbieter empfehlen aber eine Spülung, da hier deutlich mehr "altes und verbranntes" Öl entfernt wird, da man nicht so ohne weiteres alles aus dem System entfernen kann. Aber selbst bei anderen Automatikgetrieben sollte man irgendwann eine Spülung oder mind. einen Wechsel vornehmen lassen. Da sind zwar "Lifetime" Füllungen drin, aber Lifetime sagt auch nur 120 tkm oder so aus. Je nachdem wie lange man fährt, sollte man also zur Verlängerung des Lebens darüber mal nachdenken. Ich habe das persönlich nur bei zwei Autos geschafft (DSG und 60tkm) und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei beiden ein Wechsel vorgenommen wurde, beim letzten auf meinen Wunsch hin eine Spülung, eigentlich hatte ich vor diesen noch etwas länger zu fahren, 3.000km später hab ich mich dann überaschend umentschieden.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was war das für eine Karre?
> VW?


Mazda, Renault, VW 
War bei allen ähnlich, VW hat zwar grds. seinerzeit schon LongLife angeboten (war allerdings noch optional), da ich nie die Kilotmeter hatte habe ich mich immer für 15k Services entschieden und das günstigere Öl gewählt. Wenn dann noch ein Allradler oder Hinterradler dabei war, dann kamen noch mehr Teile, wie eben Haldex usw. dazu.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist da eine Spezialflüssigkeit drin oder zieht die auch Wasser?


Nö, ganz normale DOT Bremsflüssigkeit, zieht auch Wasser. Aber es gibt die total simple Möglichkeit, die ich (persönlich) jedem empfehlen würde, die Bremsflüssigkeit auf ihren Wassergehalt zu testen, sowohl bei Verbrennern, wie auch Elektroautos. Ist in meinen Augen um ein vielfaches sinnvoller, als blind zu tauschen. Wenn das System dicht ist, wird kein nennenswerter Wassereintrag vorhanden sein und ein Wechsel ist unsinnig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoatGDtdgco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Kentnissstand sagt, dass die "etablierten" Hersteller einen Wechsel nach zwei Jahren vorschreiben, was ich für Quatsch finde. Nach zwei Jahren testen und nur ggfls. wechseln ist der bessere und ökologisch, wie preislich sinnvollere Vorgang. Das Tesla dies so umsetzt hat mich persönlich gewundert und vor allem gefreut. Kann aber natürlich nicht sagen, dass es Tesla only so umgesetzt wird, kann auch gut und gerne schon viele andere Hersteller geben, die dies so machen, die haben genau den gleichen Daumen nach oben verdient.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2021)

Was denn nun Kenntnisstand oder das was wirklich auf der Rechnung stand? Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich finde das auch ein bisschen viel was du da angegeben hast kann ich nach knapp 30 Jahren Autofahren nicht bestätigen.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2021)

60tkm Ölwechsel beim DSG kann ich zumindest für Audi bestätigen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Bei DSG Getrieben wird meines Kentnissstandes nach ein Getriebeölwechsel alle 60.000km "vorgeschrieben", diverse Anbieter empfehlen aber eine Spülung, da hier deutlich mehr "altes und verbranntes" Öl entfernt wird, da man nicht so ohne weiteres alles aus dem System entfernen kann. Aber selbst bei anderen Automatikgetrieben sollte man irgendwann eine Spülung oder mind. einen Wechsel vornehmen lassen. Da sind zwar "Lifetime" Füllungen drin, aber Lifetime sagt auch nur 120 tkm oder so aus.


Mein bruder hat einen A8 Automatik.
Der hat das noch nie machen lassen müssen, meines Wissens nach.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Mazda, Renault, VW
> War bei allen ähnlich, VW hat zwar grds. seinerzeit schon LongLife angeboten (war allerdings noch optional), da ich nie die Kilotmeter hatte habe ich mich immer für 15k Services entschieden und das günstigere Öl gewählt. Wenn dann noch ein Allradler oder Hinterradler dabei war, dann kamen noch mehr Teile, wie eben Haldex usw. dazu.


Mein VW-Allradler hat keine Schwierigkeiten mit Haldex.
Dafür sind schon alle Bremssättel, Bremsscheiben, Bremsbeläge, die Wasserpumpe, Stoßämpfer, alle Federn, die Heckklappengasfedern und das Radio neu nach 10 Jahren.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Nö, ganz normale DOT Bremsflüssigkeit, zieht auch Wasser. Aber es gibt die total simple Möglichkeit, die ich (persönlich) jedem empfehlen würde, die Bremsflüssigkeit auf ihren Wassergehalt zu testen, sowohl bei Verbrennern, wie auch Elektroautos. Ist in meinen Augen um ein vielfaches sinnvoller, als blind zu tauschen.


Das macht doch mein Schrauber so wie so bei der Inspektion.


----------



## INU.ID (3. November 2021)

Bezüglich Getriebe spülen: Jedes Wandlergetriebe (Automatik mit Drehmomentwandler) muß bzw. sollte regelmäßig gespült werden. Mindestens beim Wechsel des Getriebeölfilters.

Und bei VAG-Motoren mit Steuerkette (die mit dem Motoröl geschmiert wird) sollte man sich nicht auf "Longlife" Wechsel einlassen - siehe das "Fiasko" mit den VR6-Motoren (Steuerkettenlängung wegen Longlife-Intervallen).


----------



## Eckism (3. November 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein bruder hat einen A8 Automatik.
> Der hat das noch nie machen lassen müssen, meines Wissens nach.


Der A8 hat sicherlich nen Wandler...DSG ist nur für die schwachen Motoren.
Wandler sollte man man Spülen, habs aber auch noch nie machen lassen, Audi hat da keinen Bock drauf.^^


----------



## BigBoymann (3. November 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein bruder hat einen A8 Automatik.
> Der hat das noch nie machen lassen müssen, meines Wissens nach.
> 
> Mein VW-Allradler hat keine Schwierigkeiten mit Haldex.
> ...


1.) keine Ahnung, kann nicht für aktuelle A8 sprechen, so ein Schlachtross fahre ich nicht
2.) Probleme hatte ich mit der Haldex auch nie, aber dennoch wurde ein Ölwechsel gemacht
2.) Die Probleme sind leider heute normal, bis auf die Wasserpumpe kann dich auch alles beim E-Auto ereilen. Finde ich natürlich nicht gut, aber die Qualität ist heute nunmal nicht mehr die vergangener Tage
(gerade bei deutschen Herstellern ist die Qualität eher rückläufig, während sich viele ausländische Hersteller eher verbessern, wobei die Ausgangsbasis aber natürlich absolut konträr ist, während die deutschen Hersteller zeitweise überragende Qualität geliefert haben, gab es bei vielen ausländischen Marken doch sehr großen Schund. In den letzten Jahren, haben sich aber die meisten Marken qualitativ deutlich angenähert, wirkliche Unterschiede zwischen einem Mazda (nur als Beispiel) und einem VW in Sachen Qualität kann ich bspw. nicht erkennen. Gerade KIA z.B. liefert teilweise überragende Qualität ab, man siehe sich mal nur den Stinger an, der bspw. bei AutoMotorSport mal geschmeidig mit einem Porsche Panamera verglichen wurde und in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität den Sieg davon trug (Spaltmaße usw. wurden dort getestet)
3.) guter Schrauber, glaube aber nicht, dass das normal ist.-


----------



## Pixekgod (3. November 2021)

richtig schwache Motoren RS3 mit 550ps mit DSG  ist schwach
und das hält auch


----------



## BigBoymann (3. November 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Bezüglich Getriebe spülen: Jedes Wandlergetriebe (Automatik mit Drehmomentwandler) muß bzw. sollte regelmäßig gespült werden. Mindestens beim Wechsel des Getriebeölfilters.
> 
> Und bei VAG-Motoren mit Steuerkette (die mit dem Motoröl geschmiert wird) sollte man sich nicht auf "Longlife" Wechsel einlassen - siehe das "Fiasko" mit den VR6-Motoren (Steuerkettenlängung wegen Longlife-Intervallen).


Ist auch so ein perfektes Beispiel für die rückläufige Qualität deutscher Hersteller. Ich meine Mercedes hatte schonmal Steuerketten und daher kam relativ schnell die Meinung "unverwüstlich" und "wartungsfrei" auf, Mercedes hatte da aber doppelte Panzerketten verbaut (ironische Menschen meinten mal zu mir, dass die Ketten wohl noch Restbestände von Tiger Panzerketten waren), die nichts mehr mit den minimalistischen besseren Fahrradketten heutiger Steuerketten zu tun haben.


Pixekgod schrieb:


> 550ps


Ist das der GoKart Motor? 

Ich meine in der F1 benutzt man doch auch schon Doppelkupplungen? Aber sind ja im Vergleich zum E-Motor auch meist nur Spielzeugantriebe 

Alles unter 2.000 PS ist doch nur Spielzeug





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4orCB71BgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema und ernst bleiben


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich meine in der F1 benutzt man doch auch schon Doppelkupplungen? Aber sind ja im Vergleich zum E-Motor auch meist nur Spielzeugantriebe
> 
> Alles unter 2.000 PS ist doch nur Spielzeug
> 
> ...


Alles unter 580PS ist Spielzeug:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkMtKctG-84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .


----------



## Eckism (3. November 2021)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> richtig schwache Motoren RS3 mit 550ps mit DSG  ist schwach
> und das hält auch


"Schwach" im Sinne vom Drehmoment und Drehmomentverlauf...nicht immer gleich getriggert fühlen.


----------



## INU.ID (3. November 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ist auch so ein perfektes Beispiel für die rückläufige Qualität deutscher Hersteller. Ich meine Mercedes hatte schonmal Steuerketten und daher kam relativ schnell die Meinung "unverwüstlich" und "wartungsfrei" auf, Mercedes hatte da aber doppelte Panzerketten verbaut (ironische Menschen meinten mal zu mir, dass die Ketten wohl noch Restbestände von Tiger Panzerketten waren), die nichts mehr mit den minimalistischen besseren Fahrradketten heutiger Steuerketten zu tun haben.


Mercedes ist da allerdings auch so eine Ausnahme:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cONs04L5Yp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Jungs (in Afrika) fahren schon mal mehrere hunderttausend Kilometer mit ihrem Benz, bevor das Öl (wenn überhaupt!) gewechselt wird. In der Regel wird da einfach nur nachgefüllt wenn was fehlt.  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Motor auf 1000km nen Liter durchzieht, braucht auch nicht mehr wirklich wechseln.


Würde mich wundern wenn dem so wäre. Übrigens steht ein solcher Verbrauch bei einigen Audis als ganz normal im Handbuch. Mein Cousin hatte vor Jahren mal einen relativ neuen Kombi V8 von Audi, bei dem das so war. Der verbrauchte glaube 1,5L auf 1000KM, und er hatte viel Streß mit Audi, bevor die wenigstens die Hälfte der Motorinstandsetzung bezahlt haben.


Aber solche Probleme gibts bei E-Autos ja zum Glück nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2021)

Naja, wenn der Motor auf 1000km nen Liter durchzieht, braucht auch nicht mehr wirklich wechseln.


----------



## BigBoymann (3. November 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mercedes ist da allerdings auch so eine Ausnahme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meine gesetzlich geregelt ist, dass der Verbrauch 0,5% des Kraftstoffverbrauchs nicht übersteigen darf, damit wäre bei einem Golf GTI bspw. ein Verbrauch um die 0,4l je 1000km noch in Ordnung. Was natürlich völliger Humbug ist und nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben darf, ein modernen Auto das auf 1.000km in dem Maße Öl schluckt ist defekt! Da sind Kolbenringe, Turbo, oder andere Dinge undicht und man sollte besser nicht mehr damit durch die Gegend fahren. Allerdings hab ich schon gelesen, dass Hersteller nicht reparieren, hier auch wieder VW, die beim T5 nie zugegeben haben, einen Seriendefekt am AGR Ventil zu haben (billiges Alu verbaut, das sich auflöst in die Brennräume wander, Riefen zieht, damit Öl schluckt und anschließend ein kapitaler Motorschaden die schlussendliche Folge ist). Kumpel hatte so einen T5 neu gekauft, nach anderthalb Jahren (in der Garantiezeit) fing das Auto an Öl zu schlucken, in die Werkstatt und nach unendlicher Diskussion wieder nach Hause. Ölverbrauch sollte kontrolliert werden, Ende der Geschichte, das Ganze zog sich so lange, dass am Ende die Garantie abgelaufen war, Kollege lebte mit dem Fehler. Knappe 20.000km später war es dann soweit, Motor im Arsch! VWs Aussage, ja passiert! Kostenvoranschlag lag bei über 7.000 EUR, Antrag auf Kulanz abgelehnt, Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet und Aussage von VW, Schaden außerhalb der Garantie, Einwand, dass der Verbrauch schon vorher anfing und die Kausalität etc. wurde mit der Aussage, Ölverbrauch lag unter den Grenzwerten abgewiesen


----------



## Kuhprah (3. November 2021)

Das mit der Haldex kennen wir von unseren SEAT´s.. alle 3 hatten das. Waren aber alles Haldex der 2. Generation. Da war oben ne Entüftungsschlauch und der wurde relativ schnell spröde.. dann hat das Öl Wasser gezogen und irgendwann hat es sich beim Kurvenfahren dann angefühlt halt hätte man hinten ne 100% Sperre..  war 3 Mal ne relativ teure Reparatur...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mercedes ist da allerdings auch so eine Ausnahme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber alles was danach kam, ist schneller weggerostet, als gesamte die Konkurrenz.
Unser alter T4 Lieferwagen hatte ein paar ganz leichte, oberflächliche  Roststellen, da war beim gleich alten Benz schon längst das Blech an vielen Stellen durch.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn dem so wäre. Übrigens steht ein solcher Verbrauch bei einigen Audis als ganz normal im Handbuch. Mein Cousin hatte vor Jahren mal einen relativ neuen Kombi V8 von Audi, bei dem das so war. Der verbrauchte glaube 1,5L auf 1000KM, und er hatte viel Streß mit Audi, bevor die wenigstens die Hälfte der Motorinstandsetzung bezahlt haben.


VW/ Audi hat sehr oft die eigene Geschichte vergessen.
Mein Golf 2 hat nicht einmal Öl angefordert.
Der A4 auf 250.000 km auch nicht.

Die jüngeren Motoren haben teilweise ÖL gesoffen, wie die Löcher, weil man die Ölabstreifringe ja unbedingt neu und besser erfinden mußte.
https://wild-motoren.de/2017/09/18/oelverbrauch-an-tfsi-motoren/ .

Bei BMW war das in den 90ern ebenso.
Die zogen eine regelrechte Fahne hinter sich her.
Besonders beim Schalten sah man das Wölkchen.


----------



## INU.ID (16. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfqabC_akV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CV5yJEvAvrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ToDMceo0aDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4dt4T5BtfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tadq8GSKd2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

Nur USB-Anschlüsse können sie in ihren Autos nicht verbauen: Tesla: Keine USB-Ports in Model 3 und Model Y


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur USB-Anschlüsse können sie in ihren Autos nicht verbauen: Tesla: Keine USB-Ports in Model 3 und Model Y


Immernoch besser als ein BMW ohne Touchpanel oder ein Peugeot ohne digitalen Tacho. 

Btw. wie damals vermutet kombiniert Tesla jetzt Starlink mit den Superchargern. oO








						Synergie-Effekte: Mehrere Tesla-Supercharger bekommen Satelliten-Internet von SpaceX
					

Alle Tesla-Supercharger sollen laut CEO Musk WLAN bekommen – und in den USA wurden jetzt die ersten drei mit Starlink-Empfängern entdeckt.




					teslamag.de
				




Und auch 5000 neue Supercharger kommen in den nächsten 6 Monaten.

Auch interessant ist die Effektivität der vertikalen Integration bei Tesla. 2 Monate Lieferzeit beim Model Y vs. 12-15 Monate beim Audi Q4 etron ist schon eine Hausnummer. 

Und die Gerüchteküche spricht auch über ein Tesla Smartphone im Moment.


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiVgEFZEwEY:260

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2021)

Keine Meinung zum Video?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2021)

Nichts ist älter als die news von gestern? Hab das schon vor tagen bei den ÖR  gehört und davor bei  microsoft news gelesen.
Ich schätze mal, das musk plus-punkte sammeln will. Der baut doch immer noch "vorläufig" in grünheide.
Ansonsten sehe ich es neutral. Geht das geld halt wo anders hin.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. November 2021)

Was wären denn die Bedingungen für das Geld? Irgendwas daran wird ihm wohl nicht gepasst haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was wären denn die Bedingungen für das Geld? Irgendwas daran wird ihm wohl nicht gepasst haben.


Gute frage, zumal 120 millionen aus brandenburg schon zugesagt waren. Es soll wohl mit daran hängen, das tesla keine batterien entwickelt (laut dem hier )


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was wären denn die Bedingungen für das Geld? Irgendwas daran wird ihm wohl nicht gepasst haben.


Die Bedingung ist/war, wie in den (verlinkten) 60 Sekunden im Video erwähnt, die Veröffentlichung von Forschungsdaten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Keine Meinung zum Video?


Meine Meinung zu der von mir im Video verlinkten Stelle/Information: Interessant. Deswegen habe ich die Information hier geteilt. Hätte ich sie für uninteressant befunden, hätte ich sie nicht geteilt.



Edit:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7nhYp6eBNk:222

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaStash (17. Dezember 2021)

https://www.golem.de/news/elektrola...rger-preise-um-12-5-prozente-2112-161868.html

Mal sehen wo wir in ein, zwei Jahren stehen. Extern Laden lohnt sich aber jetzt schon nicht, wenn man die Anschaffunsgskosten und den Zeitraum der Amortisierung im Blick hat, jedenfalls verschiebt sich dieser Zeitpunkt iiiiiimmer weiter nach hinten.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (18. Dezember 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> https://www.golem.de/news/elektrola...rger-preise-um-12-5-prozente-2112-161868.html
> 
> Mal sehen wo wir in ein, zwei Jahren stehen. Extern Laden lohnt sich aber jetzt schon nicht, wenn man die Anschaffunsgskosten und den Zeitraum der Amortisierung im Blick hat, jedenfalls verschiebt sich dieser Zeitpunkt iiiiiimmer weiter nach hinten.
> 
> MfG


Das ist ja auch nur logisch und richtig...man spart aber trotzdem bei Wartungskosten. Ob sich der höhere Anschaffungspreis, den Kilometern und die vorraussichtliche Nutzungsdauer lohnen muss jeder für sich selbst abschätzen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (24. Dezember 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> https://www.golem.de/news/elektrola...rger-preise-um-12-5-prozente-2112-161868.html
> 
> Mal sehen wo wir in ein, zwei Jahren stehen. Extern Laden lohnt sich aber jetzt schon nicht, wenn man die Anschaffunsgskosten und den Zeitraum der Amortisierung im Blick hat, jedenfalls verschiebt sich dieser Zeitpunkt iiiiiimmer weiter nach hinten.
> 
> MfG


Bei dem Preis ist Strom dann genauso teuer wie Diesel:

Mein A4 verbraucht 5,5 L bei meiner Fahrweise.

Audi A4: 5,5L x 1,50€ = 8,25 €
Tesla M3: 18 kwh x 45cent/kwh = 8,1 €

Lohnt also eigentlich nur für Leute die Zuhause laden können oder die, die enorme Beschleunigung vom Tesla M3 Performance brauchen.

Ansonsten haben noch beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile und somit auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## BigBoymann (25. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Mein A4 verbraucht 5,5 L bei meiner Fahrweise.
> 
> Audi A4: 5,5L x 1,50€ = 8,25 €
> Tesla M3: 18 kwh x 45cent/kwh = 8,1 €


Ist gerade aber ein bischen Cherrypicking, der A4 wird bei 5,5l eine extrem sparsame Fahrweise vorweisen, die 18kwh beim Model 3 dagegen sind deutlich normaler, 14kwh gehen da nämlich locker auch. 

Dazu kommt, dass 45 Cent aktuelle Superchargerpreise sind, am "normalen" Ladepunkt also mit 11kw (nicht Tesla) sind die Preise viel viel humaner, selbst unter 30 Cent sind da Preise zu realisieren, meist aber so zwischen 30 und 35 Cent. Dazu sieht man bereits jetzt, dass Diesel die 1,50 EUR schon hinter sich gelassen hat, aktuell liegt der 7 Tage Trend (dabei schon im Vergleichsmonat recht günstig, lag auch schon bei über 1,55 EUR) schon bei 1,53 EUR und wird vermutlich schnell weiter steigen. Ab Januar kommen schon wieder 2 Cent Steuern oben drauf und so wird die Rechnung auch für den Diesel immer teurer und teurer. 

Ich kann aktuell für mich (ist natürlich immer abhängig vom Anbieter etc. und ehrlicherweise muss man auch hier deutlich steigende Preise für Strom im nächsten Jahr erwarten, erklären, dass mein Heimtarif mit 28,39 Cent je kw/h sehr sehr günstig ist, Ladeverluste bei 11kw (bei 11kw auch am niedrigsten (13A sind optimal, stellt halt nur keiner ein, 7%)  sind auch zu berücksichtigen und einen Verbrauch von durchschnittlich 16,8 kwh/100km, somit komme ich auf Kosten von 5,10 EUR je 100km, was dann eben schon drastische 40% geringere Kosten sind. 

P.S.
Auch hier einfach mal abseits der Wartungskosten und sonstigen Betriebsmittel, die ein Elektroauto nicht verschleißt, AdBlue, Motoröl, etc. die den 100km Preis auch nochmal empfindlich nach oben trieben können. 

Zweiter Punkt ist aktuell auch ganz klar, das kostenlose Laden an vielen Punkten, Aldi, Kaufland, Lidl sind hier defintiv Vorreiter und bieten (ALDI) sogar teils Hypercharger kostenlos an. Ein 30 Minuten Einkauf dort, wird teils mit 40kwh Akkuladung vergütet (je nach Temperatur des Akkus).


----------



## Scorpionx01 (25. Dezember 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ist gerade aber ein bischen Cherrypicking, der A4 wird bei 5,5l eine extrem sparsame Fahrweise vorweisen, die 18kwh beim Model 3 dagegen sind deutlich normaler, 14kwh gehen da nämlich locker auch.
> 
> Dazu kommt, dass 45 Cent aktuelle Superchargerpreise sind, am "normalen" Ladepunkt also mit 11kw (nicht Tesla) sind die Preise viel viel humaner, selbst unter 30 Cent sind da Preise zu realisieren, meist aber so zwischen 30 und 35 Cent. Dazu sieht man bereits jetzt, dass Diesel die 1,50 EUR schon hinter sich gelassen hat, aktuell liegt der 7 Tage Trend (dabei schon im Vergleichsmonat recht günstig, lag auch schon bei über 1,55 EUR) schon bei 1,53 EUR und wird vermutlich schnell weiter steigen. Ab Januar kommen schon wieder 2 Cent Steuern oben drauf und so wird die Rechnung auch für den Diesel immer teurer und teurer.
> 
> ...


5,5 Liter sind mein Durchschnittsverbrauch, aber ja... ich fahre sparsam (aber nicht langsam). Mitgezählt wurde auch das Warmfahren. Also wäre es gut, wenn man bei Tesla auch den Durchschnitt nimmt. Und der liegt eher bei 18kwh oder? Und wie ist es im Winter. Bitte nicht nur schönrechnen. Ich denke auch, dass ein A4 ne andere Klasse Auto ist... Ein Model 3 ist wohl kleiner und auch kein Kombi.
Und ich habe ja geschrieben. Beide haben ihr Für und Wieder.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht nur schönrechnen.


Aber dann muß man eben auch alles zählen was zu den "total cost of ownership" (Gesamtkosten) gehört. Und hier sind neben den gerne ignorierten Kosten für Wartung/Service auch der Wertverlust ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Verkauf in 5 oder 10 Jahren mal (d)einen Verbrenner, und schau dir an wieviel der bis dahin an Wert verloren hat. Und dann mach/rechne das Gleiche mal mit (d)einem Elektroauto.

Wobei das Ignorieren des Wertverlustes kein "Problem" ist, was erst mit der E-Mob in "Mode" gekommen ist - der Faktor wird grundsätzlich gerne ignoriert. Je nach Finanzierungsmodell (heute kauft ja scheinbar keiner mehr einen "teuren" [ = Neuwagen, Jahreswagen, jungen Gebrauchten) sind die monatlichen Raten nicht selten sogar geringer als der Wertverlust. Aber den rechnet kaum jemand mit in die Kosten.

Die Kosten für das Laden an Super- und Hyperchargern hingegen sind für die meisten Fahrer fast irrelevant, da man dort nur bei Langstrecke laden muß. Für "Otto-Normal" reicht die normale Geschwindigkeit von ~11KW (mit denen man auch Zuhause laden kann, wenn man dort eine Lademöglichkeit hat - was nicht alle, aber doch sehr viele Fahrer heute schon haben).

Wer Zuhause laden kann, und nicht täglich Langstrecke fahren muß, der kommt sogar mit den 2-3KW Ladestrom einer normalen Steckdose sehr gut aus. Von den zunehmenden Möglichkeiten des kostenlosen Ladens mal ganz abgesehen.

Edit: Fehler im Satzbau entfernt


----------



## Scorpionx01 (27. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber dann muß man eben auch alles zählen was zu den "total cost of ownership" (Gesamtkosten) gehört. Und hier sind neben den gerne ignorierten Kosten für Wartung/Service auch der Wertverlust ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Verkauf in 5 oder 10 Jahren mal (d)einen Verbrenner, und schau dir an wieviel der bis dahin an Wert verloren hat. Und dann mach/rechne das Gleiche mal mit (d)einem Elektroauto.


Ich habe beim Diesel gerechnet, wie ich mir ein Auto kaufen würde,  bzw gekauft habe. Nämlich gebraucht mit 85.000 km runter... Ein E-Auto kostet gebraucht ja dank der Prämie für Neuwagen nicht so viel weniger, dass es sich überhaupt lohnt einen Gebrauchten zu kaufen. Kannst ja gerne mal einen Audi A4 der 5,5 Liter (aber gerne rechne mit 6 Liter) verbraucht, 16000 Euro gekostet hat und 85.000 km runter hat gegen einen Tesla antreten lassen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Wobei das Ignorieren des Wertverlustes kein "Problem" ist, was erst mit der E-Mob in "Mode" gekommen ist - der Faktor wird grundsätzlich gerne ignoriert.


Kannst du gerne mit reinrechnen. Natürlich wird mein ohne schon gebrauchtes Auto mit 300.000km dann nichts mehr wert sein. Ich fahre übrigens 30.000 km Jahr, wenn du mal rechnen möchtest.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Je nach Finanzierungsmodell (heute kauft ja scheinbar keiner mehr einen "teuren" [ = Neuwagen, Jahreswagen, jungen Gebrauchten) Wagen mit Bargeld/Komplettzahlung, daher sind die monatlichen Raten nicht selten sogar geringer als der Wertverlust. Aber den rechnet kaum jemand mit in die Kosten.


Ja, aber wo wir mal bei Neuwagen sind. Offenbar lohnt sich die ganze Schose nur für Eigenheimbesitzer usw. Heute ist das die obere Mittelschicht oder wer kann sich sonst ein Haus für 500.000 leisten? Und die bekommen dann auch noch ne satte Förderung im 5 stelligen Bereich. Das ist schon zum kotzen und gäbe es die Prämie nicht, dann würde sich das ganze noch schlechter rechnen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Kosten für das Laden an Super- und Hyperchargern hingegen sind für die meisten Fahrer fast irrelevant, da man dort nur bei Langstrecke laden muß. Für "Otto-Normal" reicht die normale Geschwindigkeit von ~11KW (mit denen man auch Zuhause laden kann, wenn man dort eine Lademöglichkeit hat - was nicht alle, aber doch sehr viele Fahrer heute schon haben).
> 
> Wer Zuhause laden kann, und nicht täglich Langstrecke fahren muß, der kommt sogar mit den 2-3KW Ladestrom einer normalen Steckdose sehr gut aus. Von den zunehmenden Möglichkeiten des kostenlosen Ladens mal ganz abgesehen.


Auf Diesel sind horrende Steuern. Eigentlich müsste man E Autos auch härter besteuern, denn es kann ja nicht sein, das wegen dem immer höheren Stromverbrauch man anfängt Atomenergie für "grün" zu erklären.
Am Ende ist E-Mobilität immer noch nur was für die obere Mittelschicht oder untere Mittelschicht, die sich was "grünes" gönnen möchten. Letzteren gönne ich gerne die Prämie, aber erstere eher nicht. Aber darauf kommt es ja in dem Thread nicht an.

Und jetzt macht euch bitte mal die Mühe und rechnet das ganze für normal Sterbliche, die sich ein Auto für max. 20.000 Euro kaufen und man wird sehen, der Diesel ist für jene noch günstiger.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne mit reinrechnen. Natürlich wird mein ohne schon gebrauchtes Auto mit 300.000km dann nichts mehr wert sein. Ich fahre übrigens 30.000 km Jahr, wenn du mal rechnen möchtest.


Mein Beispiel bezog sich auf einen Neuen/Gebrauchten mit einem "hohen" Kaufpreis, und einen Verkauf nach (relativ) wenigen Jahren (die 10 Jahre zb. meinen bei einem Kauf in zb. 5 Jahren). Klar, wenn man einen Wagen kauft der schon einen entsprechend hohen Wertverlust erfahren hat, und/oder ihn so lange behält bis der Restwert quasi irrelevant ist (ob der Verbrenner im Alter noch 1000€ Wert ist, oder das E-Auto dann 1500€, machen den Hasen auch nicht mehr fett), brauch sich um einen Wertverlust nicht zu scheren.


Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wo wir mal bei Neuwagen sind. Offenbar lohnt sich die ganze Schose nur für Eigenheimbesitzer usw. Heute ist das die obere Mittelschicht oder wer kann sich sonst ein Haus für 500.000 leisten?


Warum/wofür braucht man ein Haus für eine halbe Millionen?


Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Und jetzt macht euch bitte mal die Mühe und rechnet das ganze für normal Sterbliche, die sich ein Auto für max. 20.000 Euro kaufen und man wird sehen, der Diesel ist für jene noch günstiger.


Diesel (oder Benziner) sind bzgl. Kaufpreis nur noch in der Preisklasse günstiger, wo es noch keine elektrischen Neuwagen, oder noch keine Gebrauchten, gibt. Und da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Im Unterhalt ist ein Diesel quasi immer teurer (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).

Einzig bei den Gebrauchten sieht es aktuell noch dünn aus. Hier kann man zwar schon ab ca. 3500€ (tlw. auch darunter, dann aber ggf. mit Einschränkungen, oder "Oldtimer" wie einen Kewet El-jet usw) fündig werden (zb. ein E-Berlingo, Think City, ab ca. 4500€ Mitsubishi i-MiEV, usw), aber da es eine größere Auswahl an (neuen) E-Autos erst relativ kurz gibt, dauert es noch etwas bis diese Modelle auch im Gebrauchtmarkt ankommen.

Für 15.000€ zb. bekommst du einen Mercedes-Benz B Electric Drive 250 e, oder einen quasi neuen E-Smart, BMW i3 usw.


Edit: Von sowas sollte man natürlich die Finger lassen, auch wenn es preislich in selbigen juckt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnyEMpbzGNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (27. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mein Beispiel bezog sich auf einen Neuen/Gebrauchten mit einem "hohen" Kaufpreis, und einen Verkauf nach (relativ) wenigen Jahren (die 10 Jahre zb. meinen bei einem Kauf in zb. 5 Jahren). Klar, wenn man einen Wagen kauft der schon einen entsprechend hohen Wertverlust erfahren hat, und/oder ihn so lange behält bis der Restwert quasi irrelevant ist (ob der Verbrenner im Alter noch 1000€ Wert ist, oder das E-Auto dann 1500€, machen den Hasen auch nicht mehr fett), brauch sich um einen Wertverlust nicht zu scheren.


Und mein Beispiel bezog sich auf den Privatmann, der sich nunmal eher ein gebrauchtes Auto kauft und nicht 45.000 Euro für einen Neuwagen ausgeben kann und möchte.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum/wofür braucht man ein Haus für eine halbe Millionen?


Schau mal auf die Immobilienpreise. Ein Eigenheim Kosten mittlerweile so viel.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Diesel (oder Benziner) sind bzgl. Kaufpreis nur noch in der Preisklasse günstiger, wo es noch keine elektrischen Neuwagen, oder noch keine Gebrauchten, gibt. Und da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.


Aktuell schon, aber das liegt eben an der harten Subvention für E Autos.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Im Unterhalt ist ein Diesel quasi immer teurer (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).


Ja, aber woran liegt das? Diesel... extrem hohe Steuern und Strom noch für 30cent, obwohl wir schon davon reden Atomenergie wieder "grün" zu machen. Was passiert wohl, wenn 30 Mio. E Autos Abends Zuhause an die Steckdose gehen?
"Im Jahr 2020 nutzten rund 42,7 Prozent der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung ab 14 Jahre *täglich* oder fast *täglich* ein *Auto* als Fahrer oder Mitfahrer." Quelle: Statista
Die Mitfahrer sind wohl eher ein geringer Teil.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Einzig bei den Gebrauchten sieht es aktuell noch dünn aus. Hier kann man zwar schon ab ca. 3500€ (tlw. auch darunter, dann aber ggf. mit Einschränkungen, oder "Oldtimer" wie einen Kewet El-jet usw) fündig werden (zb. ein E-Berlingo, Think City, ab ca. 4500€ Mitsubishi i-MiEV, usw), aber da es eine größere Auswahl an (neuen) E-Autos erst relativ kurz gibt, dauert es noch etwas bis diese Modelle auch im Gebrauchtmarkt ankommen.
> 
> Für 15.000€ zb. bekommst du einen Mercedes-Benz B Electric Drive 250 e, oder einen quasi neuen E-Smart, BMW i3 usw.


Aber da sind die Reichweiten denke ich noch nicht so prall und zumindest ein E-smart ist noch lange kein Audi A4 mit 1000km Reichweite. Ich fahre 600 km in der Woche. Da müsste ich deine gebrachten Beispiele alle zwei Tage irgendwo an der Ladesäule tanken. Den Smart wohl sogar jeden Tag.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Edit: Von sowas sollte man natürlich die Finger lassen, auch wenn es preislich in selbigen juckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, natürlich auch im Brennstoffbereich gibt es Autos von denen man die Finger lassen sollte.

Ich will mich jetzt nicht im Kreis drehen. Ein Elektroauto ist ne feine Sache, aber für mich, der mit Autos leben kann, die 85.000 km runter haben, lohnt es sich aktuell noch nicht, vor allem weil ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe in der Garage zu laden.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Und mein Beispiel bezog sich auf den Privatmann, der sich nunmal eher ein gebrauchtes Auto kauft und nicht 45.000 Euro für einen Neuwagen ausgeben kann und möchte.


Nicht nur Verbrenner bekommt man neu schon für weit unter 45.000€.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uSu4_VgRoA:17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Immobilienpreise. Ein Eigenheim Kosten mittlerweile so viel.


Vielleicht in Großstädten, aber außerhalb bzw. auch in ländlicheren Gebieten/Kleinstädten muß man lange keine halbe Millionen ausgeben.


Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Ja, aber woran liegt das? Diesel... extrem hohe Steuern und Strom noch für 30cent, ...


Steuern und Treibstoff sind nur 2 Punkte von mehreren. Steuern zb. kostet ein etwas älterer Diesel glaube 15€/100ccm, also mit 2L Hubraum etwa 300€/Jahr. Das sind in 10 Jahren 3000€ die man beim vergleichbaren E-Auto spart. Dazu dann ein paar gesparte €uros beim Treibstoff, ein paar tausend gesparte €uros bei Service und Wartung, und schon hast du ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammen, die den Diesel (oder den Verbrenner) teurer, oder das E-Auto günstiger machen.


Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl, wenn 30 Mio. E Autos Abends Zuhause an die Steckdose gehen?


Von 30 Mio E-Autos sind wir noch meilenweit entfernt. Außerdem: Es werden wohl auch keine 30 Mio E-Autos gleichzeitig Zuhause an die Steckdose gehen.

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VusmiXrMM0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Dazu kommt das Thema autonome Mobilität. Hier kommt es drauf an was schneller passiert, der Wandel aller aktuellen Autos vom Verbrenner zum E-Auto, oder die Verbreitung der autonomen Mobilität. Den letzteres wird der Grund sein, warum die Anzahl an "eigenen Autos" immer weiter abnehmen wird. Im besten Fall wird es dann gar nicht so weit kommen, dass die aktuelle Anzahl an eigenen Autos in Zukunft überhaupt 1:1 in E-Autos konvertiert wird. Aber hier kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht abschätzen, was wie schnell passieren wird.



Edit2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLvp1uc49yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaStash (28. Dezember 2021)

Sehr interessante Debatte, ich bin da mehr bei Scorpionx1.

Das Problem ist, man muss ganz tief stapeln bei E´s um halbwegs vergleichbare Preise zu erhalten und dann stehen dem massive fehlende features gegenüber. Ausstattung, Verbrauch, Reichweite, Zuladung etc. sind dann mehr als unterdurchschnittlich. Zieht man E´s zum Vergleich heran, die auch halbwegs vergleichbar sind, abgesehen von der Reichweite, dann stimmt seine Aussage schon, dass man damit nur eine Oberschicht anspricht und dieser dann noch Subventionen hinterherschmeißt, die sie eigentlich nicht bräuchten. Lobbyarbeit par excellenze.
Und ob es wirklich mal einen guten Gebrauchtmarkt bei E´s gibt steht, auf Grund der Batterieproblematik und den damit einhergehenden sehr hohen Kosten, auch noch in den Sternen.

Ich gucke ja auch schon seit einer ganzen Weile aber Autos mit eine guten Reichweite und halbwegs vergleichbarer Ausstattung kosten gut und gerne 400 €+ im Monat, im Vergleich zu sehr guten Jahreswagen, für knapp die Hälfte im Monat, leider. Man kann schon festhalten, dass E´s momentan eher etwas für die Oberschicht sind und nicht für die breite Masse. Diese wird aber schon mit Restriktionen konfrontiert, obwohl noch gar keine Alternativen "für alle" zur Verfügung stehen. So wird das nichts mit der Verkehrs- und Energiewende. 

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Dezember 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> auf Grund der Batterieproblematik und den damit einhergehenden sehr hohen Kosten, auch noch in den Sternen.


Hat nicht vor kurzem erst jemand seinen Tesla gesprengt weil der Batterietausch bei Tesla 20000 Taler kosten sollte?









						Youtuber sprengen Tesla Model S aus Frust über fehlende Kulanz - AUTO BILD
					

Aus Frust über den kaputten Akku seines Model S hat ein finnischer Tesla-Besitzer sein Auto einfach gesprengt – mit 30 Kilo Dynamit.




					www.autobild.de
				




Es wird aber geschrieben, dass man nicht weiß ob die Geschichte stimmt. Abschreckend ist es dennoch.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2021)

Naja, 20k für nen 100kWh Akku ist jetzt nicht so extrem teuer. Dazu kostet die Stunde bei Telse jenseits der 150... da kommt was zusammen. So viel zahle ich für meinen Hausspeicher mit 10kWh auch schon fast, und der muss nicht in der Lage sein 400kW Leistung raus zu hauen....
Aber wie viel ne Batterie wirklich kostet weiss kaum jemand hier in Europa, da die Autos die hier verkauft wurden ab Ende 2013 quasi immer noch Garantie haben. Bis jetzt hat also noch niemand in Europa ne neue Batterie kaufen müssen denn bis Ende 2017 war die Garantie noch 8 Jahre mit unbegrenzten km.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Dezember 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, 20k für nen 100kWh Akku ist jetzt nicht so extrem teuer.


Naja, für 20k kann ich mir auch nen 8 Jahre alten gebrauchten kaufen und hab noch genug Geld übrig für 5 Jahre Diesel tanken. 

Für mich macht das alle Preisdiskussionen hinfällig. 20k Euro. Ich nehme für ein vollstandiges Auto keine Kredite auf oder zahle Leasingraten, da fällt es mir schwer dies für einen Akku tun zu müssen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, 20k für nen 100kWh Akku ist jetzt nicht so extrem teuer.


Vor 10 jahren vieleicht... Aktuell wird tesla nicht mehr als 10 bis 12k € für die 100kwh bezahlen und da sind 20k schon eine frechheit. 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> So viel zahle ich für meinen Hausspeicher mit 10kWh auch schon fast...


  Wann hast du den gekauft? Ist bestimmt schon eine weile her. Selbst der rel. teure pylontech-speicher kostet, für 10kwh, aktuell um die 4000€. Nimmt man einen selbstbau-akku (kompletter bausatz aus zellen incl. bms und verbindern)  bekommt man auch 15kwh. Allerdings sind die preise schon gestiegen. Letzterer lag auch schon um die 3300€...


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Youtuber sprengen Tesla Model S aus Frust über fehlende Kulanz - AUTO BILD
> 
> 
> Aus Frust über den kaputten Akku seines Model S hat ein finnischer Tesla-Besitzer sein Auto einfach gesprengt – mit 30 Kilo Dynamit.
> ...


Wenn mir 20.000€ für nen Akku zu teuer sind (was es natürlich ist), jage ich gleich das ganze Auto hoch und mache noch mehr Verlust, was der Typ ja anscheinend gar nicht mag.
Zudem scheinen in dem Auto gar keine Akkus mehr drin gewesen zu sein...
Das scheint ne fiktive Geschichte für Clicks zu sein.

Die Akkupreise liegen aber trotzdem in diesem Bereich, so viel ich weiß, und günstiger werden die auch erst mal nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das scheint ne fiktive Geschichte für Clicks zu sein.


Keine Ahnung, hatte ich ja auch geschrieben. Er hat durch die Clicks seinen schaden minimiert und mächtig Interesse auf sich gezogen.


Eckism schrieb:


> Die Akkupreise liegen aber trotzdem in diesem Bereich, so viel ich weiß, und günstiger werden die auch erst mal nicht.


Das macht's natürlich langfristig schwer für die E-Autos.


----------



## Eckism (30. Dezember 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das macht's natürlich langfristig schwer für die E-Autos.


Die Frage ist halt, werden die Rohstoffe knapp, oder sind die Hersteller von LFP Zellen am Anschlag.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2021)

Die Preise die ich bzgl. Akku-Tausch bei einem Tesla finden konnte liegen zwischen 7000 und 12000€. Einen Motor (das teuerste bei einem Verbrenner) bei einem 2015er Audi mit 2L TDI auszutauschen dürfte so um die 6000-7000€ kosten (inkl. Einbau). Mit einem Austauschmotor von Audi wird es auch nur wenig günstiger.

Allerdings dürften die meisten Kunden, zumindest bei etwas älteren Gebrauchten, einen Austauschmotor vom "Schrott" nehmen, und ihn in einer freien Werkstatt einbauen lassen. Und hier liegt aktuell noch der "Knackpunkt" bei den Elektroautos:

Man kann sich natürlich auch einen Ersatzakku von einem ausgeschlachteten Elektroauto kaufen, oder einem der einen Unfall hatte. Aber welche freie Werkstatt baut einem den dann ein? Man kann einen Akku, genau wie einen Verbrennungsmotor den man zb. zur Motorinstandsetzung gibt, auch reparieren/überholen, da ja kaum alle Zellen gleichzeitig defekt gehen.

Nur gibt es afaik noch kaum (keine?) Firmen die sowas anbieten. Und um sowas selber zu machen muß man, wie bei einem Verbrenner-Motor ja auch, schon Plan von der Materie haben.

Bei den Teslas mit enormer Fahrleistung (über 500.000KM!), ist es in der Regel aber so, dass die Akkus, wenn sie ausgetauscht werden mussten, zum einen fast immer in der Garantie (und damit kostenlos) ausgetauscht wurden, und dann auch idR relativ am Anfang der Fahrleistung. Bei den mir bekannten Beispielen hat der letzte ausgetauschte Akku (manchmal wurde der Akku auch mehr als 1x auf Garantie ausgetauscht) den Großteil der Fahrleistung gehalten. Ich meine einer der "Rekordhalter" liegt bei 750.000KM, und hat noch um die 70% (?) Rest-Kapazität.

Aber ja, bzgl. Akku-Recycling und Akku-Instandsetzung ist noch enormer Aufholbedarf. Aber auch andere "Gebiete" (zb. Leistungstuning bei E-Autos) haben aktuell noch enormen Nachholbedarf. Das liegt aber eben auch in der Natur der Dinge - es muß erstmal eine gewisse Basis an Elektroautos auf der Straße sein, bis es mit den entsprechenden Angeboten firmenseitig richtig los geht.

Das "Problem" betrifft aktuell aber alle Ersatzteile. Ob Bremsscheiben, Querlenker, Fahrwerke, oder Auspuff usw, hier gibt es tlw. dutzende Firmen/Marken die eigene Ersatzteile anbieten. Aber für E-Autos eben noch nicht.

Das muß erst noch mit dem Markt wachsen. Daher würde ich mir darüber eher weniger Gedanken machen. Wer heute ein E-Auto kauft, wird idR vermutlich nie, wenn aber erst in ein paar Jahren (und nach Ablauf der Garantie) über einen Ersatzakku nachdenken müssen. Und bis dahin wird das entsprechende Angebot mit Sicherheit auch entsprechend gewachsen sein.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Einen Motor (das teuerste bei einem Verbrenner) bei einem 2015er Audi mit 2L TDI auszutauschen dürfte so um die 6000-7000€ kosten (inkl. Einbau). Mit einem Austauschmotor von Audi wird es auch nur wenig günstiger.


Mein Focus MK1 hatte bei einem Alter von 18 Jahren ca. 270000km auf der Uhr. Da wurde nie ein Motor gewechselt. Und jetzt fährt er irgendwo in Afrika weiter und wird auch keinen neuen Motor brauchen. 
Mein jetziger W204 hat aktuell 150k auf der Uhr und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass der Motor die nächsten 150k auch nicht getauscht werden muss. 

Klar, bei mir kann viel kaputt gehen und die Reparaturkosten können schnell 4 stellig werden, die Hersteller werden sich aber ausreichend Gründe einfallen lassen, dass auch E-Autos teuer repariert werden müssen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Preise die ich bzgl. Akku-Tausch bei einem Tesla finden konnte liegen zwischen 7000 und 12000€


12k hat mein komplettes Auto gekostet.

Keine Ahnung, mich überzeugt das Thema E-Mobilität dadurch nicht.

Wenn ich mir in 10 Jahren wieder ein 8 Jahre altes Auto kaufe, muss ich also den Kaufpreis nochmal für nen neuen Akku einplanen. Das ist jetzt irgendwie ein schlechtes Verkaufsargument.

Wenn ich natürlich in 10 Jahren keine Reparaturen am E-Auto bezahlen muss außer den Akkutausch, wäre das ok.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2021)

Achtung WoT incoming. 



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Mein Focus MK1 hatte bei einem Alter von 18 Jahren ca. 270000km auf der Uhr. Da wurde nie ein Motor gewechselt. Und jetzt fährt er irgendwo in Afrika weiter und wird auch keinen neuen Motor brauchen.
> Mein jetziger W204 hat aktuell 150k auf der Uhr und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass der Motor die nächsten 150k auch nicht getauscht werden muss.


Mag sein, trotzdem gehen Verbrenner-Motoren auch regelmäßig kaputt. Und in Relation zur Stückzahl vermutlich sogar deutlich häufiger. Nimmt man noch die "Intelligenz" der Fahrzeuge dazu (bei einem Tesla kann die Werkstatt mit Sicherheit sehr viel mehr/genauer Fehler auslesen als beim neusten Verbrenner), zusätzlich zu der geringeren Anzahl an möglichen Defekten (E-Antrieb = weniger Teile), und der längeren Haltbarkeit (mechanische Teile verschleißen deutlich eher als elektronische), dann ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit bei einem E-Auto vermutlich sehr sehr viel geringer - und eine Reparatur (aufgrund der besseren Fehlerdiagnose) deutlich günstiger.

Dinge wie geplante Obsoleszenz mal außen vor, da vertraue ich Firmen wie Tesla (die haben kein wirkliches Werkstatt-Netz, und somit kein "Verlangen" nach Reparaturen) eher als zb. unseren deutschen Autobauern. Siehe VR5/VR6 Motor zb., der Longlife-Intervalle bekommen hatte, obwohl der Kettentrieb konstruktionsbedingt gar nicht dafür ausgelegt war. Ergebnis: Die Kette längt sich und der Kunde darf den Konstruktionsfehler später bezahlen. Mein Cousin musste mit Audi vor Gericht gehen, weil die den deutlich zu hohen Ölverbrauch seines wenige Jahren alten A6 nicht als Defekt klassifiziert hatten. 6000€ von der Reparatur durfte er dann aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Klar, bei mir kann viel kaputt gehen und die Reparaturkosten können schnell 4 stellig werden, die Hersteller werden sich aber ausreichend Gründe einfallen lassen, dass auch E-Autos teuer repariert werden müssen.


Wie gesagt, hier kommt es mMn eben auf den Hersteller an.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> 12k hat mein komplettes Auto gekostet.


So viel hab ich noch nie für einen "daily driver" bezahlt. In den 90ern hab ich mal einen komplett umgebauten (2sitzer, Käfig, tiefer, breiter usw) 1er Golf für 4.500 DM gekauft, der ein WGA von über 15.000DM hatte (damals wollte keiner einen 1er haben, heute wäre die Kiste wohl deutich über 30.000€ wert). Davon abgesehen hab ich nie mehbr als 2000DM/2000€ für einen daily bezahlt. Und ich hatte bestimmt mehr als 30 Autos - die meisten davon hab ich wieder mit Gewinn verkauft. Rechne ich den Gewinn auf Steuer, Versicherung und Wartung um, dann hab ich in den ganzen Jahrzehnten quasi nichts für meine "individuelle Mobilität" bezahlt.

Mein letzter (vor nem halben Jahr verkauft) war ein Passat 2.8 V6 30V mit 200PS, Allrad, Automatik und Vollausstattung (außer Leder, das klebt im Sommer immer so), den hab ich für 1200€ bei ebay ersteigert, ohne ihn mir vorher vor Ort anzuschauen. Ich bin dann 2h mit dem Zug gefahren um ihn abzuholen. Der war übrigens Baujahr 1998 und hatte 296.000KM gelaufen, als ich ihn ~2015 gekauft hatte. Davor hatte ich einen Smart für 1000€ bei ebay ersteigert (auch ungesehen!), der ebenfalls Bj 1998 war. Davor hatte ich einen 7er BMW. Usw. Und glaub es mir oder nicht, aber ich hätte mir auch ein KFZ für zb. 100.000€ kaufen können. Ohne Finanzierung!

Als wir damals in der Berufschule (KFZ-Mechaniker) über den "Wertverfall" bei Autos gesprochen hatten, war mir sofort klar, dass das Thema "teure Autos" bzw. sogar Neuwagen für mich nicht erstrebenswert ist. Ich hab im Bekanntenkreis viele die gar nicht wissen (weil sie es nie ausgerechnet haben) wieviel von ihrem monatlichen Lohn für das eigene Auto draufgeht. Die wissen nicht mal, dass sie mehr für das rumstehen des Autos bezahlen (weil es nunmal die meiste Zeit rumsteht) als für das eigentliche Fahren. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, die meisten kaufen sich solche Autos für ihr Ego, nicht aufgrund des Bedarfes.

Und sowas hab ich nie gebraucht. Mein Lörres wird auch mit der dicksten  Karre keinen Millimeter größer. 
(wobei ich ja auch "dicke Karren" gefahren habe - mit 19 hatte ich meinen ersten V8, einen Rover SD1 Vanden Plas, mit 20 meinen ersten 7er BMW usw, aber es waren eben ältere Modelle)


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mich überzeugt das Thema E-Mobilität dadurch nicht.


Ist ja auch völlig ok. So lange man die E-Mob nicht grundsätzlich und pauschal verteufelt.

Mich "stören" aktuell auch 2 Dinge an E-Autos: Erstens will ich einen Kleinstwagen, so wie es früher schon den City El oder auch Hotzenblitz gab (Ein- oder Zweisitzer) - und da sieht es aktuell noch sehr dünn aus (gefühlt will ja jeder nur noch SUV fahren...). Und dann will ich auch nur sehr wenig für ein eigenes Auto ausgeben.

Und auch wenn es mich nicht so wirklich direkt betrifft (ich fahre kaum noch Langstrecke), bleibt noch das Thema "Winterstau". Ich habe/hatte immer das ganze Jahr über einen Kanister mit Sprit im Kofferraum. Hier kann es bei einem Stromer auch schnell mal gefährlich werden. Denn wenn es kalt ist, und man ggf. viele Stunden in einem Stau steht (vereinzelt auch mal die ganze Nacht), dann muß man ja irgendwie den Bock heizen. Und wenn dann der Akku leer geht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=skoPDLmWIeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (30. Dezember 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn ich natürlich in 10 Jahren keine Reparaturen am E-Auto bezahlen muss außer den Akkutausch, wäre das ok.


Was kann grundsätzlich an einem Auto generell so kaputt gehen oder verschleißen?
Dinge, die sich bewegen und Dinge, die viele und hohe Temperaturunterschiede durchmachen.

Motor, Getriebe, Kupplung, Auspuff, Bremsen.
Bei einem E-Auto ist der Motor Verschleißtechnisch eigentlich vollkommen irrelevant, das DIng hält.
Getriebe hat man, wenn überhaupt ein simples Ding.
Kupplung hat man nicht.
Auspuff auch nicht.
Bremsen gehen bei nem E-Auto im Optimalfall nur durch wenig Gebrauch nach Jahren einfach mal kaputt, da sollte nix verschleißen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Denn wenn es kalt ist, und man ggf. viele Stunden in einem Stau steht (vereinzelt auch mal die ganze Nacht), dann muß man ja irgendwie den Bock heizen. Und wenn dann der Akku leer geht...


Auch beim E-Auto bringt Dich der Kanister Benzin dann weiter...einfach ne Pennerheizung aufn Standstreifen machen.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist ja auch völlig ok. So lange man die E-Mob nicht grundsätzlich und pauschal verteufelt.


Nein, auf keinen Fall. 

Aus diesen Gründen:


Eckism schrieb:


> Motor, Getriebe, Kupplung, Auspuff, Bremsen.
> Bei einem E-Auto ist der Motor Verschleißtechnisch eigentlich vollkommen irrelevant, das DIng hält.
> Getriebe hat man, wenn überhaupt ein simples Ding.
> Kupplung hat man nicht.
> ...



Mein Plan ist, den Benz jetzt 10 Jahre oder länger fahren und danach wird ein Verbrenner keine Option mehr sein. So zumindest mein Plan.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und glaub es mir oder nicht, aber ich hätte mir auch ein KFZ für zb. 100.000€ kaufen können. Ohne Finanzierung!


Glaub ich dir. Finanzierung kommt auch mir nicht in Frage. Ich wollte halt einen S204. Schick, solide und sehr gemütlich  Kombi war Pflicht, ein Diesel sollte es sein und auf keinen Fall mehr als 4 Zylinder. Dafür fahr ich zu viel. Der C220 sollte es dann sein und ist es geworden. Ich hatte etwas Glück. Mittlerweile kosten die ne ganze Ecke mehr wenn man einen findet.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mag sein, trotzdem gehen Verbrenner-Motoren auch regelmäßig kaputt.


Aber nur beim VW Konzern.
Duck und weg.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (31. Dezember 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Debatte, ich bin da mehr bei Scorpionx1.
> 
> Das Problem ist, man muss ganz tief stapeln bei E´s um halbwegs vergleichbare Preise zu erhalten und dann stehen dem massive fehlende features gegenüber. Ausstattung, Verbrauch, Reichweite, Zuladung etc. sind dann mehr als unterdurchschnittlich. Zieht man E´s zum Vergleich heran, die auch halbwegs vergleichbar sind, abgesehen von der Reichweite, dann stimmt seine Aussage schon, dass man damit nur eine Oberschicht anspricht und dieser dann noch Subventionen hinterherschmeißt, die sie eigentlich nicht bräuchten. Lobbyarbeit par excellenze.
> Und ob es wirklich mal einen guten Gebrauchtmarkt bei E´s gibt steht, auf Grund der Batterieproblematik und den damit einhergehenden sehr hohen Kosten, auch noch in den Sternen.
> ...


Danke, für die Zusammenfassung. Genauso habe ich das gemeint. Ich fahre 30 km zur Arbeit hin und 30 km zurück. Da habe ich grob 15000km errechnet. Privat fahre ich anscheinend auch nochmal ca. 10.000 km. Keine Ahnung, wie diese zustande kommen. Das heißt, ich brauche ein E Auto mit 400km Reichweite und da gibt's dann wohl nur den Renault Zoe mit 380km ansonsten wirds schnell teuer.

Der Zoe ist sicher ein super Auto, aber ich komme jetzt insgesamt nicht so viel billiger, als das ich jetzt den Schritt wage von einem ziemlich großen Kombi (A4 ist ja das Pendant zum Passat, jedoch etwas kleiner mit dem abfallenden Heck) auf einen Kleinwagen und dann noch einen Franzosen, zu wechseln.

Ich habe im Allgemeinen nichts gegen E Autos, und habe selbst das mal betrachtet. Habe eine Exceltabelle gebastelt und versucht sämtliche Kosten aufzulisten... Verbrauch, Kosten für Betriebsmittel, Wartungskosten, Steuern, Wertverlust und Restwert. Der Tesla würde mich 200 Euro mehr kosten, da ich nicht Zuhause laden kann. Einher geht das, dass ich meinen Kombi noch mehr beladen kann und 1000 km komme.
Mein Bruder hat sich einen Tesla M3 Performance bestellt und möchte den verleihen. Wie so ein Vertrag auszusehen hat, weiß er, da er im Autohaus arbeitet. Ich bin gespannt ob sich das rechnet. Die Aussichten sind sehr gut, weil in dem Umkreis die Auslastung an verliehenen Tesla Modellen sehr gut ist (>80%).
Zudem bin ich auch gespannt auf die Performance. Das Auto beschleunigt von 0-100 in 3,3 sek. Da gibt es nicht viele Autos, die das schaffen. Jene Autos kosten jedoch ansonsten über 300.000 Euro.
Ich bin also recht aufgeschlossen, aber es muss sich eben für mich Rechnen, aber zur Zeit ist das nicht der Fall.

Danke nochmal für deinen Beitrag... Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (31. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Danke, für die Zusammenfassung. Genauso habe ich das gemeint. Ich fahre 30 km zur Arbeit hin und 30 km zurück. Da habe ich grob 15000km errechnet. Privat fahre ich anscheinend auch nochmal ca. 10.000 km. Keine Ahnung, wie diese zustande kommen. Das heißt, ich brauche ein E Auto mit 400km Reichweite ...
> 
> Ich habe im Allgemeinen nichts gegen E Autos, und habe selbst das mal betrachtet. Habe eine Exceltabelle gebastelt und versucht sämtliche Kosten aufzulisten... Verbrauch, Kosten für Betriebsmittel, Wartungskosten, Steuern, Wertverlust und Restwert. Der Tesla würde mich 200 Euro mehr kosten, da ich nicht Zuhause laden kann.


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin weder Lobbyist der E-Mob noch will ich dich aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen umstimmen o.ä. (was ja eh nicht mehr geht, du hast ja schon gekauft). Mir geht es rein aus Neugier um eine "Analyse", bzw. darum es nachvollziehen zu können. Es ist auch völlig ok wenn du (zu mir) sagst "Alda, geh mich net weiter auffe Nüsse". 

Aber warum brauchst du 400KM Reichweite? Warum ist "der" Tesla 200€ teurer, weil du nicht Zuhause laden kannst? Und 200€ im Monat? Im Jahr?

Zur Reichweite: Du kannst nicht @Home laden, alles klar, da bist du ja auch nicht der Einzige (ich gehe davon aus dass du auf der Straße parkst). Und du kannst augenscheinlich also auch nicht auffe Arbeit laden. Und auch nicht im näheren Umkreis von Zuhause? Und auch nicht bei den "privaten Fahrten" (also abseits der Fahrt zur Arbeit)? Also auch nicht beim Einkaufen usw?

Wie gesagt, ich frage nur rein aus Neugier.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Offenbar lohnt sich die ganze Schose nur für Eigenheimbesitzer usw. Heute ist das die obere Mittelschicht oder wer kann sich sonst ein Haus für 500.000 leisten?


Ein eigener Stellplatz, gekauft oder gemietet, mit Stromanschluss in der Nähe reicht. Zumindest in NRW darf einem da weder Hausgemeinschaft noch Vermieter untersagen eine Wallbox anbringen zu lassen. Immer noch schlecht für Laternenparker, aber doch weit weg vom Haus.
Ich hab z.B. eine Wallbox am Tiefgaragenstellplatz von meiner ET-Wohnung anbringen lassen.


Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> A4 ist ja das Pendant zum Passat, jedoch etwas kleiner mit dem abfallenden Heck


Der A4 ist afaik das Pendant zum Golf Kombi.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (31. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein eigener Stellplatz, gekauft oder gemietet, mit Stromanschluss in der Nähe reicht. Zumindest in NRW darf einem da weder Hausgemeinschaft noch Vermieter untersagen eine Wallbox anbringen zu lassen. Immer noch schlecht für Laternenparker, aber doch weit weg vom Haus.
> Ich hab z.B. eine Wallbox am Tiefgaragenstellplatz von meiner ET-Wohnung anbringen lassen.
> 
> Der A4 ist afaik das Pendant zum Golf Kombi.


Hier ein Vergleich zwischen A4, Golf und Passat. Der A4 ist Passat. Der A3 ist Golf und zum A6 gibt es nichts von VW. Bitte erst informieren und dann gegenhalten. Ich bin schon Golf7 Avantgarde gefahren. Der ist etwas kleiner Innen und Außen und man hört den 2L Diesel deutlich aus dem Innenraum heraus klackern. Das ist bei meinem A4B8 Facelift anders. Der A4 ist zwar 1 cm kürzer als der Passat, dafür aber 1 cm breiter... 









						Auto-Vergleich: Abmessungen, technische Details, Merkmale und Preise | DriveK
					

Vergleichen Sie die neuesten Modelle - Vergleich von Audi Audi VS Volkswagen Volkswagen Golf Variant VS Volkswagen Volkswagen Passat Variant Wer ist der Gewinner nach Preis, Größe und Stil?




					www.drivek.de
				





INU.ID schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin weder Lobbyist der E-Mob noch will ich dich aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen umstimmen o.ä. (was ja eh nicht mehr geht, du hast ja schon gekauft). Mir geht es rein aus Neugier um eine "Analyse", bzw. darum es nachvollziehen zu können. Es ist auch völlig ok wenn du (zu mir) sagst "Alda, geh mich net weiter auffe Nüsse".


Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Elektro, als ich jedoch den A4 angeschafft hatte, da habe ich nicht daran gedacht, dass ein E Auto in Frage kommen könnte, rein finanziell gesehen. Jetzt habe ich nur mal gedanklich rumgespielt, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war und aktuell kann ich das nur bejahen. Ich bin leider aktuell nicht Zuhause, dann könnte ich mal ein Bild von der Exceltabelle machen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber warum brauchst du 400KM Reichweite? Warum ist "der" Tesla 200€ teurer, weil du nicht Zuhause laden kannst? Und 200€ im Monat? Im Jahr?


400km Reichweite brauche ich, weil ich rund 60 bis 100 km am Tag fahre und da ich nicht Zuhause laden kann, möchte ich nicht jeden zweiten Tag an die Ladesäule. 2 mal die Woche wäre ok. Aktuell muss ich jedoch nur 2 bis 3 mal im Monat tanken. 2 mal die Woche wäre also schon ein Kompromis, den ich eingehen würde. Bzgl. den 200 Euro/Monat mehr müsste ich die Excel schicken. Reiche ich bei Interesse gerne nach.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Zur Reichweite: Du kannst nicht @Home laden, alles klar, da bist du ja auch nicht der Einzige (ich gehe davon aus dass du auf der Straße parkst). Und du kannst augenscheinlich also auch nicht auffe Arbeit laden. Und auch nicht im näheren Umkreis von Zuhause? Und auch nicht bei den "privaten Fahrten" (also abseits der Fahrt zur Arbeit)? Also auch nicht beim Einkaufen usw?
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich frage nur rein aus Neugier.


Ich arbeite leider dort, wo keine Ladesäule ist und da es öffentlicher Dienst ist, kann ich auch nicht einfach ne Kabeltrommel raus aus meinem Büro legen... 

EDIT: Ich möchte nochmal einbringen, dass man mit dem Benziner/Diesel bei 100km Restreichweite und leuchtendem Tank ja schon langsam mal schaut, wo man zu welchen Preisen demnächst tanken könnte. Das ist bei einem E Auto nicht anders. Also braucht man ja die Ladekapazität für die eigentliche Reichweite und 100km sprich 15kwh Kapazität on top oder wie seht ihr das? Für mich wären das also 4 x 60km + 100 km = 340 km. Also ein Auto mit 300 bis 400 km Reichweite. Da käme nur noch der Zoe als günstiges Auto und dann schon Tesla M3 oder vergleichbares.

Über Ladewalls habe ich noch keine Gedanken gemacht, muss ich mal lesen. Ich habe eine Garage ohne Strom. Woher bekäme ich diesen? Da müsste ich vom Vermieter ja erstmal Strom hin legen lassen. Da es ne Garage mit 12 Stellplätzen ist, wäre das natürlich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Ich habe da aber keinem Einfluss drauf.

Ein E Auto, ähnlich wie ein Golf Avant mit einer Reichweite von 350 km wäre auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal einbringen, dass man mit dem Benziner/Diesel bei 100km Restreichweite und leuchtendem Tank ja schon langsam mal schaut, wo man zu welchen Preisen demnächst tanken könnte.


Dat is bei mir komplett anders. Ich tanke bis ich den Sprit im Einfüllstutzen kurz vorm "rausschwappen" sehe. Dann ist die Tanknadel im besten Fall (je nach Auto) sogar noch über der Max-Anzeige. Wenn ich dann "kurz drauf" (ggf. schon am gleichen Tag -.-) sehe wie die Nadel sich anfängt zu senken, dann stört dies schon "meinen Autismus" - und ich werde unruhig. 



Spoiler



Also ich werde davon jetzt nicht wahnsinnig oder so, aber es stört/belastet mich dann schon etwas. Bis zum Anfang der Reserve bin ich zuletzt als junger Spritzer/Führerscheinneuling gefahren - weil die Kohle damals noch der limitierende Faktor war, und ich ständig nur durch die Gegend gefahren bin (tlw. auch nur um im Auto laute Musik zu hören*g*).

Unter anderem deswegen (primär natürlich weil ich die technische Seite "geil" finde) fasziniert mich ein E-Auto auch so. Ich könnte damit jedes mal mit einem randvollen "Tank" von Zuhause losfahren. Und die technische Seite ist es auch, die mich Verbrenner seit der Berufsschule damals als antiquiert ansehen läßt. Technisch hätte der Verbrenner nie mehr als eine temporäre Lösung sein dürfen. Und ich meine damit primär nicht mal den Umweltaspekt, einfach nur seine absolute Ineffizienz (eine reale Effizienz im Alltag, nicht bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl am Prüfstand!, von ca. 15%). Dieses Antriebskonzept hätte nie mals so weit kommen dürfen, das quasi jeder "Dulli" ein eigenes Fahrzeug besitzt. Wie gesagt, wenn du 100 Liter tankst, heizt du mir ~85 Liter nur die Umwelt auf. Und in jedem Liter stecken ca. 10kWh Energie - von der zur Produktion (Förderung, Raffination, Transport, Verteilung) benötigten Energie mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (31. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dat is bei mir komplett anders. Ich tanke bis ich den Sprit im Einfüllstutzen kurz vorm "rausschwappen" sehe. Dann ist die Tanknadel im besten Fall (je nach Auto) sogar noch über der Max-Anzeige. Wenn ich dann "kurz drauf" (ggf. schon am gleichen Tag -.-) sehe wie die Nadel sich anfängt zu senken, dann stört dies schon "meinen Autismus" - und ich werde unruhig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schaue eigentlich schon ab Hälfte des Tanks nach den Preisen, aber fahre auch recht entspannt bis auf 20km Restreichweite. Meine Frau wird schon ziemlich nervös, sobald die Tankanzeige leuchtet... Wenn ich dann Tanke, freue ich mich komischerweise, dass ich 1000km damit fahren könnte...

Zu deinem verdeckten Text: Eigentlich ist der Verbrenner die kompliziertere Technik. Den Wirkungsgrad müsste ich mal berechnen... Brennwert mal Verbrauch vs. Verrichtete Arbeit...

Elektroautos, speziell der Elektromotoren sind ja sehr einfach Technik. Deshalb auch weniger anfällig und haltbarer. Tesla mit 500.000 scheinen keine Seltenheit.

Es ist schon kurios, dass erst jetzt E-Autos so boomen. An der Akkutechnik hat sich doch die letzten 20 Jahre auch nicht so viel getan oder?
Und man darf nicht vergessen, das erste Auto, dass die magischen 100kmh geknackt hat, war ein Elektroauto... das ist schon über 120 Jahre her...

Ja, ich bin auch eher für Nachhaltigkeit, als fossile Brennstoffe zu verwenden, aber offensichtlich ist mir das keine Mehrkosten von 20.000 Euro auf 8 Jahre wert... sollte es aber.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Den Wirkungsgrad müsste ich mal berechnen...


Wie gesagt, ich rede vom "realen" Wirkungsgrad, was in der Praxis erreicht wird. Nicht was ein Motor in einem Prüfstand in einem definierten Drehzahlband bei festgelegter Treibstoffzuführung "theoretisch" hat, sondern was beim Fahren im Alltag davon auf der Straße entsteht - und dann auch auf der Straße ankommt.


Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Es ist schon kurios, dass erst jetzt E-Autos so boomen.


So kurios ist das eigentlich gar nicht. Wenn du mal Langeweile/Zeit hast:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wq0Rc1EHruU, list: PLeJGdPe1TZhCx2xpPiK7nB2xcjYMN36P_

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__





						Warum das Elektroauto sterben musste – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## DaStash (31. Dezember 2021)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Ich schaue eigentlich schon ab Hälfte des Tanks nach den Preisen, aber fahre auch recht entspannt bis auf 20km Restreichweite. Meine Frau wird schon ziemlich nervös, sobald die Tankanzeige leuchtet... Wenn ich dann Tanke, freue ich mich komischerweise, dass ich 1000km damit fahren könnte...
> 
> Zu deinem verdeckten Text: Eigentlich ist der Verbrenner die kompliziertere Technik. Den Wirkungsgrad müsste ich mal berechnen... Brennwert mal Verbrauch vs. Verrichtete Arbeit...
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht seltsam sondern eher die logische Folge aus der heraus die Wirtschaftlichkeit von Autoverkäufen vor allen Dingen an den Support gekoppelt wird und an die laufenden Kosten. Autos die nicht repariert werden müssen sind halt für die Autobranche weniger lukrativ.

MfG


----------



## Scorpionx01 (31. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich rede vom "realen" Wirkungsgrad, was in der Praxis erreicht wird. Nicht was ein Motor in einem Prüfstand in einem definierten Drehzahlband bei festgelegter Treibstoffzuführung "theoretisch" hat, sondern was beim Fahren im Alltag davon auf der Straße entsteht - und dann auch auf der Straße ankommt.
> 
> So kurios ist das eigentlich gar nicht. Wenn du mal Langeweile/Zeit hast:
> 
> ...


Ich meine ich möchte mal ausrechnen, was theoretisch mit 5 Litern Diesel an Arbeit verrichtet werden könnte vs. wie weit ich mit 5 Litern komme. Von Rostock nach HH habe ich jetzt mit 4,5Liter im Schnitt geschafft. Es war sehr neblig, also 100km/h. Jetzt bräuchte ich den Wiederstandwert vom Reifen und Cw Wert. Wird gar nicht so leicht das zu errechnen, aber ist möglich. Natürlich hat man dann den Verlust von der Verbrennung und Getriebe... aber hat ja das E Auto beides nicht.  Dafür natürlich Lade und Entladeverluste. Ich glaube sämtliche Faktoren einzubeziehen würde einer Hobbyrechnung übersteigen und den Umfang einer Bachelor/Masterthesis erreichen...


----------



## soth (31. Dezember 2021)

Aufwendige Rechnung kann man sich sparen, wenn nicht die komplette Fahrt mit allen relevanten Parametern und bestenfalls zusätzlich Messrädern mitgeloggt wurde.

Falls du mal grob überschlagen möchtest schau auf der Seite der EPA ob du die RLS-Koeffizienten für dein Fahrzeug findest. Anschließend einfach die für 100 km/h notwendige Kraft berechnen und dem Energiegehalt gegenüberstellen. Bei einem Schnitt von 4,5l/100km würde ich allerdings noch ein bischen etwas abziehen.


----------



## Eckism (31. Dezember 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dat is bei mir komplett anders. Ich tanke bis ich den Sprit im Einfüllstutzen kurz vorm "rausschwappen" sehe. Dann ist die Tanknadel im besten Fall (je nach Auto) sogar noch über der Max-Anzeige. Wenn ich dann "kurz drauf" (ggf. schon am gleichen Tag -.-) sehe wie die Nadel sich anfängt zu senken, dann stört dies schon "meinen Autismus" - und ich werde unruhig.


Ich gucke mich erst nach Restreichweite 0 + 10Km so langsam nach ner Tankstelle um...damit ich möglichst Zeiteffizient tanke. 
Um so mehr Restinhalt im Tank ist, umso weniger passt rein, um unnötiger war die Aktion.
Ich hasse tanken, beim E-Auto laden würde ich wahrscheinlich Amok laufen.^^


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab in den letzten 4 Jahren rund 550 Mal geladen…..  Bin aber kein einziges Mal extra zum Laden gefahren…


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2021)

Solange ich nicht zuhause und/oder auf der Arbeit laden kann, wird auch kein Eauto gekauft.
Zumal mir alle Modelle mit ordentlicher Reichweite auch zu gross sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Dezember 2021)

Dem kann ich nix hinzufügen. Mein grösster Respekt allen die sich sowas antun… würde ich nie im Leben.


----------



## Eckism (31. Dezember 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten 4 Jahren rund 550 Mal geladen…..  Bin aber kein einziges Mal extra zum Laden gefahren…


Das ist natürlich der Optimalfall, wenn man immer neben einer Kabeltrommel parken kann.
Mein momentanes Hotel hat auch 2 Ladedinger, aber das ist momentan noch ne Ausnahme.
Und Freitagabend, wenn ich Heim komm, hab ich auch keine Lust mehr, die 50m Kabeltrommel auszurollen...zum einrollen am Montagfrüh schonmal ganz überhaupt nicht.^^


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Dezember 2021)

Zumal Kabeltrommel auf Dauer nicht optimal ist… ich brauch die aber auf der LAN Party auch immer einmal im Jahr. Komme meist mit 2 oder 3 %. an und fahre nach 5 Tagen voll wieder los… 1phasig mit 6 oder7 A


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2022)

Das laden an sich dauert ja keine 5 Tage mit ner Kabeltrommel...glaub ich.^^


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2022)

Naja,,, 90kwh bis voll… plus Ladeverluste. Das dauert  

ich finde die Art und Weise wie Rückrufe und Serviceempfehlungen innen USA ablaufen richtig genial. Rückruf inkl. aller Details und Reparaturanleitung.  Sowas sollte man hier auch mal einführen.

Rückruf Tesla Model S/X Frontmotor


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2022)

Wozu?
Ne Vertragswerkstatt sollte wissen was zu tun ist, auch ohne Anleitung.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2022)

Für mich als Kunden macht es das aber transparenter.


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja,,, 90kwh bis voll… plus Ladeverluste. Das dauert


Aber doch keine 5 Tage...8 Stunden wäre so das maximale.
Kannst ja nicht immer 5 Tage Urlaub machen, wenn man ne Woche arbeiten war...oder ne Woche im Hotel hocken, wenn man Heim will.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2022)

Rechne halt mal aus… 225v x 6A macht etwa 1kwh/h… 90 brauch ich das wären nicht ganz 4 Tage. In der Nacht hab ich Unterbruch und verfahre auch etwas am Weg zum Hotel und zurück… da kommen 5 Tage lang laden hin.
Klar könnte ich auch 8 oder 9A nehmen, aber ich muss die Infrastuktur Docht nicht überlasten. 40 Leute mit PC ziehen schon genug


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2022)

Welche Steckdose begrenzt denn bei 6A? Da geht ja so mancher PC nicht an.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2022)

Im Auto begrenze ich das. Ich kann ja schlecht an ner Schuko mit 50m Kabelrolle mit 16A laden... zumal da am gleichen Kreis noch mehrere Computer mit dran hängen.  Wenn da alle am Zocken sind und ich da mit 3,7kW schon an einer Dose sauge wirds schnell warm. Das wär nicht gut. Deswegen stelle ich das selber ein und lass dann einfach von morgens 8 Uhr bis Abends 24 Uhr durch laden.. dann 4km in Hotel, wieder zurück zur LAN am nächsten Tag und weiter laden....


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2022)

Am Hotel kannst nicht laden und auch sonst nicht in der Nähe?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2022)

Ich sage in der Regel meinem Auto wann es voll und warm sein soll. Wie das dann als Ladekurve  am Ende aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Am Hotel kannst nicht laden und auch sonst nicht in der Nähe?


Ne, das Hotel hatte noch nix. Es hätte zwar irgendwo nen DC Lader gegeben, aber direkt auf der LAN war es halt einfach praktisch. Ich mein, das Auto steht ja eh über 23h am Tag.. da kann er gut 12 oder 13h vor sich hin laden...  Ich lade halt gern langsam statt schnell, und die Auswertung nach 4 Jahren gab mir da auch recht. Dem Akku gehts 1A


----------



## Eckism (2. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Rechne halt mal aus… 225v x 6A macht etwa 1kwh/h… 90 brauch ich das wären nicht ganz 4 Tage. In der Nacht hab ich Unterbruch und verfahre auch etwas am Weg zum Hotel und zurück… da kommen 5 Tage lang laden hin.
> Klar könnte ich auch 8 oder 9A nehmen, aber ich muss die Infrastuktur Docht nicht überlasten. 40 Leute mit PC ziehen schon genug


Achso, das kann man einstellen, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Januar 2022)

Ja, ich kann im Auto/App zwischen 5 und 32A frei wählen. Aber nur bei AC Ladung. Bei DC kann ich nur sagen wie viel % er laden soll. Und je nachdem ob ich 1, 2 oder 3phaisg angeschlossen hab gibt es halt mehr oder weniger. Am Ende ist aber bei 72A Schluss. Das wären im Idealfall 3 x 24A. 2phasig könnte ich auch mit 32A laden (das wären erst 64A), einphasig ebenfalls. Vor allem in Schweden waren erstaunlich viele Ladesäulen nur einphasig mit 32A vorhanden. Da das Ganze ja kein Drehstrom ist sondern er alles zusammen nutzt lässt sich das so ganz gut aufteilen. Und auf der LAN hab ich ihn halt einfach an der Schuko so langsam volllaufen lassen dass bei Abreise der Akku zu 90% voll war  Dadurch brauchte ich auf der Heimfahrt bei den 600km nur rund 10 Minuten Pinkelpause in Achern und weiter gings


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2022)

... ein paar Eckdaten zu Steckdosen, Ladekabel und Strukturen im normalen deutschen Haushalt:

- Standard Absicherung je Strang  max. 16A - Absicherung einer Wohnung

- ein Haus hat als Standard 3x16A

- je nach Baujahr und verbauten Leitungen auch nur 6A

- eine Standard Steckdose 230V ist für bis 3.600W ausgelegt

- eine Standard Verlängerungsschnur auch

- Steckdose, Verlängerungsschnur und auch die Hausverkabelung wird bei 3.600W spürbar warm bis sehr warm/schmoren - je nach Qualitätsstufe

- 3.600W/220V= ca. 16A möglich, sofern der Strang nicht anders belastet wird - sprich, alle anderen Verbraucher müssen aus sein

Solange ein E-Autobesitzer sich Gedanken zu wo, wann und Preis fürs Laden machen muss, passt es nicht! Und gerade der Preis wird von Jahr zu Jahr heißer. Und wenn es keine Alternative mehr gibt, wird der Monopolist/das Kartel schon ordentlich in deine Tasche greifen.

Ich werde den Diesel solange fahren wie es geht, denn es gibt in dieser Fahrzeugklasse keine Alternative - Multivan 6.1.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn es keine Alternative mehr gibt, wird der Monopolist/das Kartel schon ordentlich in deine Tasche greifen.


Wer? 
Also grad bei erneuerbaren Energien von Monopolen und Kartellen zu sprechen... 

Aber hey ist ja bei Diesel/Benzin so geil oder bei Gas. Richtig unabhängig, gab ja auch nie autofreie Sonntage wegen sowas.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2022)

.... wir hatten früher auch einen Kaiser. Warte 5 Jahre und du wirst sehen was passiert. Selbst heute wird am Schnelllader schon 57Cent für die KWh verlangt, obwohl gleichzeitig an der Strombörse der Strom -12 Cent kostet.


----------



## Eckism (11. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ein paar Eckdaten zu Steckdosen, Ladekabel und Strukturen im normalen deutschen Haushalt:
> 
> - Standard Absicherung je Strang  max. 16A - Absicherung einer Wohnung
> 
> ...


Ich muss da zugeben...Auto anstöpseln und Vollgas...über mehr würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen, bin ja kein Elektroingeneur.
Stecker passt in Dose, passt für das Kabel und für mich auch.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2022)

@Eckism ... genau so sollte es sein! Isses es aber nicht.


----------



## Eckism (11. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Eckism ... genau so sollte es sein! Isses es aber nicht.


Ist für mich schon so einfach, kommt das nicht an, was der Hersteller angibt, fahr ich dem die Kiste durchs Schaufenster und will meine Kohle wieder...
Natürlich bin ich da auch sehr pingelig, wenn eventuelle Rabatte zum besänftigen warten.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Selbst heute wird am Schnelllader schon 57Cent für die KWh verlangt, obwohl gleichzeitig an der Strombörse der Strom -12 Cent kostet.


Soll ich dir verraten was Öl kostet und wie viel Benzin kostet? 
Und wenn du 57ct beim Schnellladen zahlst machst du was falsch. Hol dir ne Ladekarte, gibt es beim ADAC kostenlos dazu und du bist bei grob 45ct bei vielen Anbietern.
Funfact: Die Abgabenquote bei Benzin und Strom ist ähnlich hoch.

Ich hab mal verglichen weil wir von einem Kleinwagen auf nen Tesla umsteigen.
Fahrtkosten pro Jahr wären knapp 1300€ wenn wir in der Garage laden (Tagstrom, im Moment teuer), 1800€ am Supercharger, aber es sind derzeit 2400€ mit unserem Kleinwagen der deutlich kleiner ist als das Model 3.

Also wenn ich jetzt vergleichen muss ob ich einen Golf oder ein Model 3 als Neuwagen hole fährt der Tesla seine Mehrkosten in der Lebenszeit locker rein. Außerdem macht das Fahren mehr Spaß.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Januar 2022)

So Kalkulationen machen viele aber nicht  Klar, ich muss noch 11 x Leasing zahlen, aber ab dann wird das doch teure Model S mein bis dato günstigstes Auto sein.. mit jedem km gehen die Kosten runter


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2022)

... wenn ich solche Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnungen sehe ... naja, jeder wir er möchte. Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass vor dem "Sparen" bei den Betriebskosten erst einmal eine Investition ansteht.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2022)

Da gebe ich dir defintiv Recht. Muss man natürlich auch zahlen. Wobei das hast du überall. Ein Audi A6 fällt auch nedd einfach gratis vom Himmel. Aber in 11 Monaten hab ich ne Abschlussrechnung und dann mal gucken was mich der km am Ende total gekostet hat.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So Kalkulationen machen viele aber nicht


Sollte man aber, möglichst mit Worst Case und Best Case Rechnungen sofern möglich.
Oder was ich angenommen habe ist 80 Prozent zu Hause laden und 20 Prozent Supercharger.
Alles in allem bin ich (ohne Wartung) auf 1700€ Ersparnis in den Betriebskosten pro Jahr gekommen
im Vergleich zu dem Kleinwagen den wir jetzt haben.

Da auch ein neuer Verbrenner nicht weniger Kosten verursachen wird ist die Rechnung für die Neuanschaffung einfach.

Aber das eigentliche Thema war eben was anderes:
Die These mit dem Strommonopol die hier aufgestellt wurde ist einfach großer Quatsch, hier können die Lieferanten massiv diversifiziert werden im  Gegensatz zu Öl und Gas.

Ach ja eben entdeckt, etwas polemisch, aber die Zahlen entsprechen grob dem was ich im Kopf habe:
(Langer Text deswegen im Spoiler)


Spoiler



Verbrenner sind *********************, weil ich muss irgendwo hin fahren, um es mit Benzin oder Diesel voll zu machen, dann brauchen die mindestens 25 Liter auf 100km (Hummer) passt nix rein (Lupo), kann kein Wohnwagen mit 2.500kg ziehen (Smart), die brennen ja ständig (13.000 pro Jahr in Deutschland), wenn alle morgens um 6 Uhr tanken fahren, hätten wir an jeder Tankstelle eine Schlange von 3.000 PKW stehen, wie soll das denn gehen?
Und überhaupt, wo soll denn der ganze Sprit her kommen? Sonne und Wind haben wir selber, aber gar keine Ölvorkommen... ihr wollt wohl das ganze Öl mit Schiffen hier her transportieren, oder? Über die 350 Kreuzfahrer meckern weil sie ja sooo schmutzig sind, aber bei 40.000 Handelsschiffen drücken wir man ein Auge zu! Strom braucht man auch noch zur Herstellung von Kraftstoffen. ca. 1,6kWh/Liter Sprit... Um all unsere Autos in Deutschland betanken zu können, sind das schon mal 80TWh Strom im Jahr.. und das nur für die Herstellung von Kraftstoff die sind dann ja noch nicht mal einen Meter gefahren!!! Wo soll der ganze Strom denn her kommen?
Und die 50 Milliarden Liter Kraftstoff die wir in Deutschland pro Jahr verbrauchen wird aus Apfelsaft gewonnen, oder wie? Und dann fährt man auch noch mit 60l hoch brennbare Flüssigkeit durch die Gegend und im Motor finden kleine Explosionen statt! Das ist doch nicht euer ernst!?!
Und dann die Förderung von Rohöl... Einfach mal "Nigeria Ölsand" oder "Kanada Ölsand" Googlen. Alleine in Kanada wird 145.000km² Wald platt gemacht um das Öl aus Sand zu spülen und wir verseuchen das komplette Gebiet mit Chemikalien für Generationen, aber wehe in der Atacama Wüste verdunstet Wasser auf 44km²...
Wie viele Kriege sind nicht schon im Namen des Öls geführt worden, die ganzen Tanker und Bohrinsel-katastrophen... und vom ganzen Kobalt welches bei der Sprit-Herstellung VERBAUCHT wird mal ganz zu schweigen... schämt sich der Verbrenner-Käufer nicht?
5% des jährlich geschürften Kobalt wird für die Entschwefelung des Treibstoffs der Verbrenner verbraucht, - Stichwort "saurer Regen" - aber an der Tanke fragt niemand, ob das Kobalt dafür von kleinen Kindern im Kongo geschürft wurde.
Wegen euch müssen kinder auf ewig arbeiten! In den ersten AutoAkkus ist schon gar kein Kobalt mehr drin, und wenn, dann wird es dort GEBRAUCHT und so gut wie rückstandslos recycelt.
Ach, BioFuels wie z.B. BioDiesel wollt ihr nutzen? Für jeden Liter BioDiesel wird 3.500l Wasser benötigt. Würde man dies Flächendeckend für Deutschland einführen, bräuchte man 73,5Billionen Liter Wasser. Das wäre das 1122 Fache vom Wasser bei der Lithium-Gewinnung. Schon heute, und wir haben nur 7% BioFuels in unserem Diesel, wird 61% des in Deutschland importierten Palmöls für BioFuels verbraucht. Schön die Kekse wieder ins Regal stellen weil ja Palmöl drin ist und dafür der Regenwald abgeholzt wird, aber mit dem Diesel durch die Gegend fahren. Ihr habt Regenwald im Tank! Schon heute wird jedes Jahr eine Fläche Regenwald von halb Deutschland abgeholzt... Ihr wollt auf Lithium und Kobalt verzichten und dabei fahren die Verbrenner nicht einen Meter weit ohne...
Wie, Wasserstoff soll dann die Zukunft sein? Ich dachte wir haben kein Strom? Mit 20kWh produzierten Stroms fährt das BEV (eAuto) 80km weit, ein FCEV (Wasserstoffauto) nur etwa 40km... Und wer soll denn die Wasserstofftankstellen alle aufstellen? Heute gibt es etwa 14.000 konventionelle Tankstellen, aber nur etwa 70 mit Wasserstoff. Eine H2-Tankstelle kostet etwa 1,5-2,5 Millionen Euro. Würden wir die restlichen 13.930 aufbauen wollen, würde dies (bei 2 Mio. Euro im Schnitt) knapp 28 Milliarden kosten. Und wer soll das bezahlen?
Und was kostet eine Ladeinfrastruktur zum Vergleich? Aktuell gibt es schon um die 20.000 Ladesäulen für BEV. Man sagt, man bräuchte insgesamt etwa 70.000 Ladepunkte für eine flächendeckende Versorgung. Würden wir nun die restlichen 50.000 noch aufstellen, kostet es nur 1,5 Milliarden... Aber eMobilität wird teuer...


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sollte man aber, möglichst mit Worst Case und Best Case Rechnungen sofern möglich.
> Oder was ich angenommen habe ist 80 Prozent zu Hause laden und 20 Prozent Supercharger.
> Alles in allem bin ich (ohne Wartung) auf 1700€ Ersparnis in den Betriebskosten pro Jahr gekommen
> im Vergleich zu dem Kleinwagen den wir jetzt haben.


Können die meisten aber nicht und selbst wenn man Eigentum hat, in Form von Wohnungen, hat man nicht automatisch, hier in Berlin beispielsweise, auch einen eigenen Stellplatz, noch mit E-Lademöglichkeit. Es ist einfach nicht massentauglich. Ja, ein paar wenige profitieren davon aber viele müssen dann die teuren und stark steigenden Preise nutzen + die hohen Investitionskosten und der geringe Wiederverkaufswert macht E-Fahren finanziell i. d. R. aktuell nicht attraktiver.

Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wo Benzin am Anfang stand und wo jetzt Strom zum Tanken "quasi" am Anfang steht, kann man bei der aktuellen Entwicklung sogar davon ausgehen, dass Stromfahren vom Verbrauch teurer wird.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wo Benzin am Anfang stand und wo jetzt Strom zum Tanken "quasi" am Anfang steht, kann man bei der aktuellen Entwicklung sogar davon ausgehen, dass Stromfahren vom Verbrauch teurer wird.


Benzin stand am Anfang so, dass man das Zeug in der Apotheke kaufen musste.
Außerdem ist Benzin billiger statt teurer geworden, jedenfalls wenn man sich die Kaufkraft ansieht und nicht den reinen Preis.

Es wird jeden Tag ein bisschen mehr massentauglicher, denn Verbrenner sind einfach keine  Alternative für die Zukunft (für die Masse der Menschen).


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Benzin stand am Anfang so, dass man das Zeug in der Apotheke kaufen musste.
> Außerdem ist Benzin billiger statt teurer geworden, jedenfalls wenn man sich die Kaufkraft ansieht und nicht den reinen Preis.
> 
> Es wird jeden Tag ein bisschen mehr massentauglicher, denn Verbrenner sind einfach keine  Alternative für die Zukunft (für die Masse der Menschen).


Genau und jetzt haben wir einen sehr gegensätzlichen Trend, Strom wird teurer "und" die Inflation steigt.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (12. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ein Audi A6 fällt auch nedd einfach gratis vom Himmel.


Oh ja...aber man muss auch dazu sagen...wer sich Privat nen neuen A6 kauft, weiß eh nicht mehr mit dem Geld wohin.^^
Ich hab Zähneknirschen nen 3 Jahre alten A6 als Geschäftswagen für 37.500€ gekauft, mehr zu bezahlen bin ich definiv nicht bereit für. Aber auch Reparaturen und Wartung sind teuer.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau und jetzt haben wir einen sehr gegensätzlichen Trend, Strom wird teurer "und" die Inflation steigt.
> 
> MfG


Das war der Spotmarkt, das geht wieder runter, wie aktuell schon zu sehen.
Lag übrigens am Gas und teilweise auch daran, dass Frankreich 30 Prozent der Ach so zuverlässigen AKWs abschalten musste.

Außerdem beim Strom kann eigentlich jeder mitmachen, ein Balkon reicht aus um jedenfalls etwas selbst zu erzeugen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war der Spotmarkt, das geht wieder runter, wie aktuell schon zu sehen.
> Lag übrigens am Gas und teilweise auch daran, dass Frankreich 30 Prozent der Ach so zuverlässigen AKWs abschalten musste.
> 
> Außerdem beim Strom kann eigentlich jeder mitmachen, ein Balkon reicht aus um jedenfalls etwas selbst zu erzeugen.


Nein, es lag daran das der Bedarf höher war als die voraus bestellte Menge und Strom aktuell teuer zugekauft werden muss und dadurch die Preise explodiert sind und du bist so naiv und glaubst daran, dass sinkende Preise weitergegeben werden? 

Ich wette, Strom wird in "absehbarer" Zeit so teuer wie Benzin/Diesel werden und weiter steigen.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, es lag daran das der Bedarf höher war als die voraus bestellte Menge und Strom aktuell teuer zugekauft werden muss


Hast du die letzten Jahrzehnte etwas nicht mitbekommen?😂
Also wirklich wie krass hast du gepennt?

Es war ein ganzes Geschäftsmodell sich auf dem Spotmarkt einzudecken.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2022)

@Eckism Klar, aber ich wollte damit eigentlich sagen dass man halt entsprechende Fahrzeuge vergleichen sollte. Klar kann ich jetzt nen Golf in der Basisausstattung nehmen und gegen ein grosses Model S kalkulieren...  ganz schön teuer wird das dann. Aber in der Kalkulation ist der Golf dann halt kein 5 bis 7sitziges Fahrzeug mit knapp 5m Länge und 500PS.. Da nimmt man dann eher nen S5/S6 für die Kalkulation.
Und selbst das Model 3 gegen nen Golf... eher Passat würde ich fast sagen, in der Golf-Klasse hat Tesla wenig. 

Und es ist derzeit extrem von den eigenen Optionen und Bedürfnissen abhängig und kann somit Kalkulationen extrem in die eine oder andere Richtung verzerren.  Einzig wenn jemand sagt dass er am Tag 600km fahren muss, dann frag ich mich ob da nicht eventuell am Job selber was schief läuft....

Damals war das Auto noch richtig teuer (120.000+) aber es gab gratis Schnelladen dazu und auch die Internetverbindung war inklusive. Letzteres macht zwar nicht die Welt aus, aber in den 4 Jahren jetzt waren das auch 480€ die ich nicht gezahlt hab. Dazu rund 1.000€ gespart die ich am SuC nicht zahlte. Was aber (da wäre bei mir jedes E-Auto aber gleich davon betroffen) richtig gut rein haut ist die Tatsache dass ich in der Firma quasi gratis lade. Ich zahle den Strom zwar mit den Überstunden, aber da wir eigentlich keine Überstunden machen dürfen vom Gesetz her würden die sonst einfach mehr und mehr werden und verfallen...  Mit der gesamten Konstellation bin ich aktuell auf "Spritkosten" von knapp 80€/62.000km.  Servicekosten bisher 45€ für neue Scheibenwischer.... Geht also  Viel mehr an Geld hab ich noch nicht ausgegeben wenn man die Finanzierung weg lässt (die mit 0,0% bis auf die 250 Vermittlungsgebühr quasi der Listenpreis ist)

Aber klar, für viele die als Laternenparker etc. leben passt das noch nicht. Da muss sich noch einiges tun. 
Wobei ich eher glaube dass in Ballungsräumen es in Zukunft immer schwerer werden wird überhaupt ein Auto wo auf der Strasse unterzubringen.
Ich kenne jetzt die Pläne für Deutschland nicht, aber in Zürich zum Beispiel wird man in den nächsten Jahren nicht nur flächendeckend Tempo 30 einführen, sondern über 1.000 Parkplätze aufheben, auch in Wohngegenden. Das heisst im Endeffekt dass man mit dem eigenen Auto bald nicht mehr an der Strasse parken können wird, und mehr auf den ÖV setzt  bzw. in einigen Jahren dann auf Carsharing bzw. schon in Richtung Robotaxi... sprich Mobilität auf Bestellung...


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> @Eckism
> Aber klar, für viele die als Laternenparker etc. leben passt das noch nicht. Da muss sich noch einiges tun.
> Wobei ich eher glaube dass in Ballungsräumen es in Zukunft immer schwerer werden wird überhaupt ein Auto wo auf der Strasse unterzubringen.
> Ich kenne jetzt die Pläne für Deutschland nicht, aber in Zürich zum Beispiel wird man in den nächsten Jahren nicht nur flächendeckend Tempo 30 einführen, sondern über 1.000 Parkplätze aufheben, auch in Wohngegenden. Das heisst im Endeffekt dass man mit dem eigenen Auto bald nicht mehr an der Strasse parken können wird, und mehr auf den ÖV setzt  bzw. in einigen Jahren dann auf Carsharing bzw. schon in Richtung Robotaxi... sprich Mobilität auf Bestellung...


Kein unrealistisches Szenario für Deutschland. Theoretisch spricht auch nichts dagegen, so lange man ernsthafte Alternativen anbietet, wenn ich aber innerhalb des Berliner S-Bahn Ringes, also im Zentrum, von Friedrichshain nach Charlottenburg mit den Öffis eine Stunde und 15 Minuten brauche, dann fahre ich weiterhin mit meinem Zweitakter dahin, innheralb von 20 Minuten. Das Gleiche mit dem Auto, Südosten-Treptow nach Marienfelde. Mit Auto 20 Minuten, mit Bahn eine Stunde und 10 Minuten, dass ist Lebenszeit, die ich bestimmt nicht in der Bahn vergammel. Wenn es also Alternativen gibt, um auf ähnlichen Beförderungszeiten zu kommen, wäre das kein Problem.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (12. Januar 2022)

Wie das in größeren Städten mit Autos und Parkplätzen aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht, ich war nur 3 mal mit 39 Jahren in einer.^^
Wir im Dorf dürfen und sollen auf der Straße parken, damit keine Fremden mehr Bock haben, durch zu fahren...ist "nur Anlieger frei", interessiert nur keine Sau.
Das größere Städte das allerdings immer nocg nicht gebacken bekommen ist schlimm...ne Umgehungsstraße zu bauen  ist ja meist kein Ding, da müssen halt auch mal die Anwohner was machen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie das in größeren Städten mit Autos und Parkplätzen aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht, ich war nur 3 mal mit 39 Jahren in einer.^^
> Wir im Dorf dürfen und sollen auf der Straße parken, damit keine Fremden mehr Bock haben, durch zu fahren...ist "nur Anlieger frei", interessiert nur keine Sau.
> Das größere Städte das allerdings immer nocg nicht gebacken bekommen ist schlimm...ne Umgehungsstraße zu bauen  ist ja meist kein Ding, da müssen halt auch mal die Anwohner was machen.


Das Problem an Alternativkonzepten wie mehr Fahrradwege/Straßen ist ja, was machst du im Winter, da nutzt das kaum einer und dann hat man ganz viel ungenutzten Platz. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem an Alternativkonzepten wie mehr Fahrradwege/Straßen ist ja, was machst du im Winter, da nutzt das kaum einer und dann hat man ganz viel ungenutzten Platz.
> 
> MfG


Es ist Winter, ich bin in München und ich schwing mich gleich aufs Rad. Wo ist das Problem?
Also jetzt liegt nichts, aber wenn alles geräumt ist, ist es auch kein Problem.


----------



## Eckism (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem an Alternativkonzepten wie mehr Fahrradwege/Straßen ist ja, was machst du im Winter, da nutzt das kaum einer und dann hat man ganz viel ungenutzten Platz.
> 
> MfG


Das Problem sind in 95% des Städtischen Verkehrs nicht die paar Hanseln, die da wohnen, sondern der Durchgangsverkehr, der einfach nur auf der Bundesstraße/Hauptverkehrsader da durch MUSS.
War unser Dorf auch...da steht man 20 Minuten in seiner Ausfahrt und kommt ums Verrecken nicht raus.
Wir Anwohner haben dann ne Frist gesetzt, um das zu ändern, was erstmal niemanden interessiert hat.
Dann haben wir halt 2 Spurig auf der Straße geparkt und niemand Fremdes kam mehr vorbei.
2 Jahre später hatten wir ne 5Km lange Ortsumgehung...es geht also, wenn man will.

@Sparanus 
Jetzt ist das ja auch noch freundliches Wetter, gibt natürlich auch ekelhaftes Wetter, wo man schon nen bestimmten Fetisch braucht, oder ne Wette verloren hat.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist Winter, ich bin in München und ich schwing mich gleich aufs Rad. Wo ist das Problem?
> Also jetzt liegt nichts, aber wenn alles geräumt ist, ist es auch kein Problem.


Ich auch , trifft aber nicht auf so viele Fahrradfahrer zu. 
Kält, Matsch, Kält, Schnee, Kälte, Wasser etc.. Das hätl nicht Wenige vom Fahrrad fahren in solch einer Jahreszeit ab.

@Eckism
Da hast du nicht Unrecht, weswegen ich ja gegen eine städtische Verdichtung bin und dezentrales Arbeiten. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich auch , trifft aber nicht auf so viele Fahrradfahrer zu.


Kommt aufs Fahrrad an, das Ding ist auch ein Fahrrad:




__





						Podbike - Podbike
					

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incident ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum. Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem...



					www.podbike.com
				




Ist definitiv gekauft sobald es in Serie geht, kann auch Platzsparend stehend abgestellt werden.

Leider sind Pedelec Motoren auf 250W Dauerlast begrenzt und das unabhängig vom Fahrradgewicht.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2022)

Pedelec im Winter, da kommt man ja nie auf wärmende Temperaturen. Ich finde diesen E-Biketrend für Kurzstrecken im Flachland eh total Unsinn, dass sind genau die Leute die dann im Winter ins beheizte Auto steigen. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Pedelec im Winter, da kommt man ja nie auf wärmende Temperaturen.


Kommt auf deinen Fahrstil an.
Der Motor steigt ja ab faktisch 27kmh aus und dann musst du alleine treten.
Ich fahre auf grader Strecke 30. Also hab ich in normalen Fällen nur eine Hilfe beim Anfahren
was auf Dauer eine enorme Entlastung ist.
Außerdem kann ich bei Steigungen immer noch 25 fahren wo ich ohne Motor deutlich langsamer werde,
bei Gegenwind ist es angenehmer etc
Nein für mich ist es definitiv nicht weniger anstrengend, aber ich hab eine höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
Außerdem schaff ich bei meinem Fahrstil locker 200km pro kWh. Was besseres gibt es nicht wenn man überhaupt einen Motor nutzt.


----------



## Eckism (12. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider sind Pedelec Motoren auf 250W Dauerlast begrenzt und das unabhängig vom Fahrradgewicht.


Es gibt auch E-Bikes für Erwachsene mit 1000W und 70km/h...mein Roller hat ja schon 700W.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es gibt auch E-Bikes für Erwachsene mit 1000W und 70km/h...mein Roller hat ja schon 700W.


E Biker sind aber keine Pedelecs und damit keine Fahrräder. Damit stimmt zwar was du sagst, aber es hat keine Relevanz weil du damit keine Fahrradinfrastruktur nutzen darfst.


----------



## Eckism (12. Januar 2022)

Man darf gar vieles nicht...aber man muss nur schneller als die anderen sein.^^
Ernsthaft, da hält sich doch eh keine Sau dran.
Die Cops haben meinen Vater schon 2 mal auf meinem E-Roller bei uns aufn Hof angehalten...absolut lächerlich.
Beim 2ten mal haben se sogar auf meinem Parkplatz geparkt und haben sich dann noch aufgeregt, weil ich die zugeparkt hab und 2 Stunden hab warten lassen, komplette dreistigkeit. Da sollste weniger Auto fahren und wirst wegen Belanglosigkeiten auch noch angeschmiert.


----------



## DaStash (14. Januar 2022)

Oh je... was soll erst passieren wenn immer mehr Menschen E-Autos fahren, wenn es jetzt schon so kompliziert ist?!

Business Insider Deutschland: Ladesäulen-Chaos mit dem E-Auto: 7 Stunden von der Ostsee nach Berlin.








						"Ich war kurz vorm Heulen": Eine Mutter berichtet von einer Chaos-Fahrt mit ihrem E-Auto an die Ostsee durch einen Schneesturm
					

Eine BMW i3-Besitzerin fuhr nach Zingst an der Ostsee. Die geringe Reichweite und fehlende Ladesäulen sorgten für einen echten Chaos-Trip.




					www.businessinsider.de
				




MfG


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2022)

Die Überschrift ist reißerisch, das Ergebnis dass sie eben weil das Ding so wenig Reichweite hat einen i3 Rex gekauft hatte und effektiv garkein Problem da war.
Meine einzige "Ladesäulen Verwirrung" bis jetzt war eine Tanke mit angeschlossenem Diner an der man ausschließlich Schnellladen konnte. Da hätte ich gerne in der Pause etwas in dem kleinen Akku rein getröpfelt, aber das war somit den "echten" E-Autos vorbehalten. Ein alter i3 hätte das Problem dort natürlich auch, die können ja afaik auch nur AC laden.


----------



## Eckism (14. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oh je... was soll erst passieren wenn immer mehr Menschen E-Autos fahren, wenn es jetzt schon so kompliziert ist?!
> 
> Business Insider Deutschland: Ladesäulen-Chaos mit dem E-Auto: 7 Stunden von der Ostsee nach Berlin.
> 
> ...


Da muss man aber auch mal sagen...Geschmack hat so nen E-Hobel schonmal, nicht mal der wollte zurück in das Drecksloch Berlin.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da muss man aber auch mal sagen...Geschmack hat so nen E-Hobel schonmal, nicht mal der wollte zurück in das Drecksloch Berlin.


OT: ... nana, wer wird denn da so abwertend über unsere Hauptstadt reden! Wo Licht ist, ist auch immer Schatten. Und wo von einem viel, ist vom anderen noch mehr!


----------



## Eckism (16. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> OT: ... nana, wer wird denn da so abwertend über unsere Hauptstadt reden! Wo Licht ist, ist auch immer Schatten. Und wo von einem viel, ist vom anderen noch mehr!


Nur, das es in Berlin so ist, dass das Licht von irgendwas kommt, was angezündet wurde. Ich hab jetzt länger überlegt, was es schönes in Berlin gibt...das einzige sind die Berliner(Pfannkuchendinger), ansonsten wars das, glaub ich.^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nur, das es in Berlin so ist, dass das Licht von irgendwas kommt, was angezündet wurde. Ich hab jetzt länger überlegt, was es schönes in Berlin gibt...das einzige sind die Berliner(Pfannkuchendinger), ansonsten wars das, glaub ich.^^


In Berlin ist wahrscheinlich nur Schatten ... .
Licht sieht man da nur auf dem Fernsehturm, ganz weit oben.

Und die Berliner heißen bei und Kröpfchen und die hat sicher auch jemand anderes erfunden.


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2022)

OT: naja, ik wees nich, wende nix scheenes inm so vielfältigem Berlinchem für dich findest, is wohl der Grund dafür janz wo anders zu suchen, wa? Meene janz beschedene Meene dazu.

Das ist das Schöne an Berlin. Um Umkreis von einer Stunde kannste das haben, was auch immer gewünscht wird.

Ich habe 5 Jahre dort gelebt und wohnte ruhig in Alt-Friedrichsfelde. 20 Minuten Berliner Nahverkehr und "Party on". 35 Minuten mit den Auto, Brandenburger Natur. 15 Minuten Berliner Nahverkehr - idyllisches Altberlin - das "Dorf in der Millionenmetropole". In Berlin geht schon was ... Wannsee und Potsdam schließe ich mal mit ein!


----------



## Eckism (16. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> OT: naja, ik wees nich, wende nix scheenes inm so vielfältigem Berlinchem für dich findest, is wohl der Grund dafür janz wo anders zu suchen, wa? Meene janz beschedene Meene dazu.
> 
> Das ist das Schöne an Berlin. Um Umkreis von einer Stunde kannste das haben, was auch immer gewünscht wird.
> 
> Ich habe 5 Jahre dort gelebt und wohnte ruhig in Alt-Friedrichsfelde. 20 Minuten Berliner Nahverkehr und "Party on". 35 Minuten mit den Auto, Brandenburger Natur. 15 Minuten Berliner Nahverkehr - idyllisches Altberlin - das "Dorf in der Millionenmetropole". In Berlin geht schon was ... Wannsee und Potsdam schließe ich mal mit ein!


Selbst du schreibst...das gute an Berlin ist, das man schnell draußen ist.^^

Die Sprachen ist auch kacke...aber da gibts noch mehr Dialekte, die außenstehende Triggern.


----------



## DaStash (18. Januar 2022)

Leider Paywall...

DER SPIEGEL: Teure Energie: So schmilzt der Kostenvorteil von Elektroautos.








						(S+) Elektroautos: Laden an der Autobahn wird teurer – Schock für Fahrer
					

Nicht nur Benzin und Diesel werden teuer: Auch die Betreiber von Elektroauto-Ladesäulen erhöhen die Preise – teils drastisch. Damit gerät ein zentrales Versprechen des sauberen Antriebs in Gefahr.




					www.spiegel.de
				




MfG


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2022)

... oha, ... https://amp.focus.de/auto/gebrauchtwagen/tesla-rostet-schon-nach-300-kilometern-tesla-rostet-schon-nach-300-kilometern-hersteller-sparen-wieder-beim-rostschutz_id_38157367.html

Tesla rostet schon nach 300 Kilometern​


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> DER SPIEGEL: Teure Energie: So schmilzt der Kostenvorteil von Elektroautos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laden an der Autobahn ist ebenso wie das tanken an der Autobahn teuer? Erzähl mir mehr.


brooker schrieb:


> Tesla rostet schon nach 300 Kilometern​


Die Kiste ist seit 3 Jahren auf dem Markt, jetzt gibt es nen Artikel zu einer Handvoll Fahrzeugen wovon nur eines nach 300km Rost angesetzt hat. Hmm


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2022)

@Sparanus ... und der eine oder andere hat seinen Tesla schon gesprengt 

www.businessinsider.de/wirtschaft/mobility/mann-sprengt-tesla-weil-er-teure-reparatur-nicht-bezahlen-will


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> und der eine oder andere hat seinen Tesla schon gesprengt


Und? Guck mal wie viele Videos es auf YouTube gibt in denen auf Apple Produkte geschossen wird, oder die in den Mixer kommen etc

Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und? Guck mal wie viele Videos es auf YouTube gibt in denen auf Apple Produkte geschossen wird, oder die in den Mixer kommen etc
> 
> Was willst du damit sagen?


... ich möchte damit sagen, dass die Pauschalaussage "Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus" ... nach meiner Wahrnehmung nur eine Schlagzeile ala Bild ist, um Klicks zu generieren und das auf Kosten von erfolgreichen Herstellern und deren Mitarbeitern.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich möchte damit sagen, dass die Pauschalaussage "Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus" ... nach meiner Wahrnehmung nur eine Schlagzeile ala Bild ist


Technisch ist zu allgemein, das stimmt, aber in vielen Bereichen der Technik ist das wahr..


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich möchte damit sagen, dass die Pauschalaussage "Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus" ... nach meiner Wahrnehmung nur eine Schlagzeile ala Bild ist, um Klicks zu generieren und das auf Kosten von erfolgreichen Herstellern und deren Mitarbeitern.


Was die Chipentwicklung und damit die destruktive Abhängigkeit, siehe aktuelle Situation, von Drittanbietern betrifft, stimmt es aber und auch viele features wie Autopilot etc. sind von der Entwicklung denen der Konkurrenz, vor allem der Etablierten, weit voraus. 

MfG


Sparanus schrieb:


> Laden an der Autobahn ist ebenso wie das tanken an der Autobahn teuer? Erzähl mir mehr.
> 
> Die Kiste ist seit 3 Jahren auf dem Markt, jetzt gibt es nen Artikel zu einer Handvoll Fahrzeugen wovon nur eines nach 300km Rost angesetzt hat. Hmm


"wird" teurer. Das es teurer ist sollte hinlänglig bekannt sein. Allgemein kann man, bei anhaltendem Anstieg, feststellen, dass Strom bald so teuer wird wie Benzin oder Diesel. Da der Strombedarf ebenso ansteigt, wahrscheinlich sogar schneller als das Angebot, kann man hier auch von einem anhaltenden Trend ausgehen. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, warum sich das Mittelfristig ändern sollte, dazu fehlen die Konzepte.

MfG


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich möchte damit sagen, dass die Pauschalaussage "Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus" ... nach meiner Wahrnehmung nur eine Schlagzeile ala Bild ist, um Klicks zu generieren und das auf Kosten von erfolgreichen Herstellern und deren Mitarbeitern.


Guck mal, wie lange Tesla Autos baut und wie lange z.B. Mercedes, Audi und Co...da finde ich Rost noch das kleinste übel. Blech rausflexen, neues reinschweißen und gut...kostet 50€.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Guck mal, wie lange Tesla Autos baut und wie lange z.B. Mercedes, Audi und Co...da finde ich Rost noch das kleinste übel. Blech rausflexen, neues reinschweißen und gut...kostet 50€.


Ja klar... 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja klar...
> 
> MfG


Was'n? Mein oller Honda bekommt jedes 2te Jahr vorm TÜV neue Bodenbleche spendiert,..da ist nix tragisches dran.


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was die Chipentwicklung und damit die destruktive Abhängigkeit, siehe aktuelle Situation, von Drittanbietern betrifft, stimmt es aber und auch viele features wie Autopilot etc. sind von der Entwicklung denen der Konkurrenz, vor allem der Etablierten, weit voraus.
> 
> MfG
> 
> "wird" teurer. Das es teurer ist sollte hinlänglig bekannt sein.


... soweit ich ich das der Presse entnehmen konnte ist die Chipkrise für die deutschen Automobilbauer so dramatisch, weil sie Standardlösungen verwendet haben. Das hat zum einen den Vorteil das gewöhnlich die Verfügbarkeit und der Preis sehr gut ist. Wenn jedich Kapazitäten wegbrechen, wie es leider passiert ist, dann kann der gewöhnliche Vorteil zur Herausforderung werden. Derjenige, der eine spezielle Lösung geschaffen hat, steht gewöhnlich preislich schlechter da, hat aber im Falle eines Engpasses nicht die hohe Konkurrenz in der Beschaffung, weil mrist nur er selbst die Speziallösung nutzen kann. Mit der Info muss ich deine Annahme leider entkräften.
Zu den "vielen" Innovationen wie bspw. Autopilot ect. War ebenfalls aus der Presse zu entnehmen, dass u.a. auch deutsche Hersteller entsprechende Module die funktionieren besitzen, jedoch diese Technik noch nicht in der Breite eingesetzt wird. Was sicv bei dir hinter ect. verbirgt, müsstest du noch kurz erläutern. 

Zum Strompreis: wo ein Markt, da ein Geschäft! Deshalb wird der Strom teurer und teurer unter der Deckmantel des Umweltschutzes. Trotzallem verbrauchen wir hauptsächlich Strom aus Kohle und Atomkraft. Das wird auch noch lange Zeit so bleiben und der Umweltbewusste wird ordentlich gemolken. Leider. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Mobilität für jeden möglich wäre. Aber das ist unrealistisches Wunschdenken .


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Deshalb wird der Strom teurer und teurer unter der Deckmantel des Umweltschutzes.


Kumpel, guck dir dir Rohstoffpreise für Gas, Kohle und Uran in 2021 an. Es ging aber wirklich enorm nach oben.
Emissionskosten kommen erst beim Verbrauch drauf.
Keine Ahnung was dieses Märchen vom "Deckmantel" wieder sein soll, es deckt sich jedenfalls nicht mit den Fakten.


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kumpel, guck dir dir Rohstoffpreise für Gas, Kohle und Uran in 2021 an. Es ging aber wirklich enorm nach oben.
> Emissionskosten kommen erst beim Verbrauch drauf.
> Keine Ahnung was dieses Märchen vom "Deckmantel" wieder sein soll, es deckt sich jedenfalls nicht mit den Fakten.


... genau, schauen wir auf die Preisentwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre, Rohstoffpreis vs Verbraucherpreis. Du wirst überrascht sein! Ich werde zu diesem Thema hier aber nichts mehr schteiben, weil es stark OT ist.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... genau, schauen wir auf die Preisentwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre, Rohstoffpreis vs Verbraucherpreis. Du wirst überrascht sein! Ich werde zu diesem Thema hier aber nichts mehr schteiben, weil es stark OT ist.


Der jetzige massive Strompreisanstieg kommt aber durch die Rohstoffe!
Aber immer dieses "Strom ist so teuer in Deutschland" das relativiert sich total wenn man sich ansieht wie sehr Strom in anderen Ländern subventioniert wird. Das siehst du dann nicht auf der Rechnung, zahlen muss man es trotzdem.


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2022)

Deutschland hat den teuersten Strom "weltweit". Subventioniert wird hier genau so, siehe Industrie. 




__





						Weltweite Strompreise: Deutscher Strom mit am teuersten
					

Wie teuer ist Strom in den Ländern der Welt? Die Verivox-Tarifexperten informieren Sie über die Entwicklung der weltweiten Strompreise und erklären die Hintergründe.




					www.verivox.de
				




MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> DER SPIEGEL: Teure Energie: So schmilzt der Kostenvorteil von Elektroautos



A Popros Kostenvorteil. Mein Kundendienst in der Vertragswerkstatt hat 50€ gekostet und ich konnte die 30 Minuten drauf warten...

Zu den Subventionen der Strom preise. Wenn jetzt dann endlich die AKWs bei uns abgeschaltet werden, wird einiges an Subventionen frei. Das ist ja bekanntermaßen die teuerste Möglichkeit Strom im großen Stil zu erzeugen - mit >40ct teurer als die aktuellen Strompreise bei uns und damit einfach auch nicht wirtschaftlich, auch unabhängig von den Gefahren und offenbar nicht lösbaren Problemen.


----------



## Cruach (20. Januar 2022)

Was habt ihr in Deutschland jetzt eigentlich reinen Arbeitspreis für die KWh (ohne Netzgebühren usw.)?  Bei den durchschnittlichen 30 Cent pro KWh muss ja noch irgendwas dabei sein?! Ich zahle in Tirol bei der TIWAG Eco-Tarif 6,9 Cent pro KWh Arbeitspreis ohne Netzgebühren, die machen so ungefähr 55 Euro im Monat aus.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Deutschland hat den teuersten Strom "weltweit".


Jap weil alle Abgaben direkt auf den Strompreis drauf geschlagen werden. Wir haben nicht den teuersten Erzeugerpreis.


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2022)

... wenn der Rohstoffpreis an den Endkundenpreis direkt gekoppelt wäre, dann würde ich bei Wind von meinem Versorger Geld zurück bekommen. Denn an der Strombörse kostet die kWh dann -xx Cent. Also, Rohstoffpreise Steigerungen als Grund für Preissteigerungen angegeben, aber Preissenkungen so gut wie nie. Das passt alles nicht! Aber jetzt ist hier wirklich zu Strompreisen für mich Ende!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Ich zahle in Tirol bei der TIWAG Eco-Tarif 6,9 Cent pro KWh Arbeitspreis ohne Netzgebühren, die machen so ungefähr 55 Euro im Monat aus.


Dann wird das bei dir deutlich anders aufgeteilt.
Netzgebühr ist "bei uns" mit im Arbeitspreis und wird wie auch die Steuern pro KWh abgerechnet.
Eine typische Grundgebühr liegt dafür bei <10€.
Aufteilung bei mir im letzten Jahr: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> dann würde ich bei Wind von meinem Versorger Geld zurück bekommen. Denn an der Strombörse kostet die kWh dann -xx Cent.


Dadurch werden Netzentgelte und Co aber nicht negativ.
Aber tatsächlich gibt es Modellprojekte die so funktionieren,
da bekommst du so ne Box vor deine Waschmaschine welche die Waschmaschine genau
dann anschaltet wenn viel Wind verfügbar ist und dir diesen Strom dann sehr billig verkauft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2022)

Der Erzeugerpreis ist immer noch bei ca. 8ct/kWh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/DE/Artikel/Energie/strompreise-bestandteile.html .

Dafür, daß die Steuern prozentual fällig sind und sich der Staat damit eine immer größere, goldenen Nase verdient, kann er nun wirklich nichts.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2022)

Kann das jemand mal ausrechnen woran der Staat mehr verdient? An 25kwh Strom oder an 5l Diesel?
Also für Deutschland…. Der Rest der Welt is da ja noch etwas weiter hinten


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2022)

Von 1,42 Euro für Diesel gehen rund 78 Cent an den Staat.
Bei Strom auch grob die Hälfte bei 30ct pro kWh

Wir reden also von etwas um die 10ct Unterschied für den Diesel, aber beim Strom findet ein größerer Teil der Wertschöpfung in Deutschland statt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2022)

Und jetzt mach die Rechnung für Benzin auf und plötzlich ist der Anteil für den Staat spürbar höher.
Diesel ist in Relation halt immernoch subventioniert.


----------



## Batze1 (22. Januar 2022)

Also ich bitte euch.
Tesla gibt es weil es diesen Grünen Hype gibt.
Das Tesla oder allgemein das E-Auto ein Globales wie auch Energie  und Umwelt Desaster ist sollte jedem klar sein der auch nur einen Funken Verstand hat und nur ein wenig rechnen kann.
Ja, Strom kommt aus der Steckdose, kennen wir alles schon seit 40 Jahren so diese Sprüche, die Akkumulatoren werden mal ganz nebenbei Klimaneutral hergestellt und die Entsorgung dessen ist auch schon geklärt, landet alles an den Küsten in Afrika wo dann kleine Kinder mit spielen können was auch richtig Spass macht.

Aber Hauptsache es wird alles geglaubt was die Grüne Elite so vorbringt. Sorry, aber wie Blöde kann man nur sein um diesen ganzen Bullshit zu glauben.


----------



## Cruach (22. Januar 2022)

Würde es nen Tesla um 20000 Euro mit dem Funktionsumfang eines Model 3 geben, wär das für mich ein NoBrainer. Aber sicher nicht wegen des Umweltgedankens.


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2022)

__





						Stammt die negative Tesla-Anzeige in der New York Times von der Konkurrenz? – t3n – digital pioneers
					






					t3n-de.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2022)

Und was möchtest Du damit nun sagen? Der Artikel an sich gibt nichts her.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> Das Tesla oder allgemein das E-Auto ein Globales wie auch Energie und Umwelt Desaster ist sollte jedem klar


Kommt auf die Sicht an, wenn du reiner Rad und Bahnfahrer bist dann ist die Ansicht gar nicht so falsch,
wenn du allerdings einen Verbrenner fährst könnte die Aussage falscher nicht sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann das jemand mal ausrechnen woran der Staat mehr verdient? An 25kwh Strom oder an 5l Diesel?
> Also für Deutschland…. Der Rest der Welt is da ja noch etwas weiter hinten


Wieso 5l Diesel zu 25kWh?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieso 5l Diesel zu 25kWh?


Fairer wäre wahrscheinlich 7l bis 9l zu 25kWh, mit dem Model 3 hatten wir bei 4 Grad und 180 auf der Autobahn grob 23kW Verbrauch.

Naja ich *glaube *insgesamt, dass der Staat beim Umstieg gar nicht so viel weniger verdienen wird.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2022)

Na weil 5L etwa doppelt soviel Energie gespeichert haben.


----------



## Eckism (22. Januar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> ...und die Entsorgung dessen ist auch schon geklärt, landet alles an den Küsten in Afrika wo dann kleine Kinder mit spielen können was auch richtig Spass macht.


Nuja, E-Autos kosten hier Arbeitsplätze, schaffen im Ausland aber neue...ich finde das ein tolles Zeichen gegen Ausländerfeindlichkeit.^^
Zumal es beim E-Auto um Klimaschutz geht und nicht um Umweltschutz, das sollte man endlich mal kappieren.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Januar 2022)

Daran sind nicht die Autos schuld sondern die geldgierigen Politiker und Hersteller in D die bis zum letzten Ende versuchen alles aus dem Verbrenner zu quetschen was geht… und dabei halt einfach mal 10 oder mehr Jahre gepennt haben. Wenn es von Audi, BMW, VW etc. 2017  etwas gäbe das mit einem Model S von 2013 hätte mithalten können dann würde ich jetzt keinen Ami fahren… aber inzwischen hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf die Abzocker und Lügner aus Europa….


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nuja, E-Autos kosten hier Arbeitsplätze, schaffen im Ausland aber neue


Wieso? Tesla baut auch hier ne Fabrik.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Daran sind nicht die Autos schuld sondern die geldgierigen Politiker und Hersteller in D die bis zum letzten Ende versuchen alles aus dem Verbrenner zu quetschen was geht… und dabei halt einfach mal 10 oder mehr Jahre gepennt haben.


Aber welcher Hersteller war denn besser? Also bei den etablierten?
Das Model 3 meiner Eltern ist auch schon geordert, aber es ist nicht so, dass es konkurrenzlos war. Außer bei der Lieferzeit.


----------



## Eckism (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso? Tesla baut auch hier ne Fabrik.


Abwarten was da am Ende rauskommt, bzw. welche Nationalität am Ende dort arbeitet. Der Amerikanische Arbeitsflair passt zu uns Deutschen überhaupt nicht. Soviel ich mitbekommen habe hält sich der Andrang, bei Tesla zu arbeiten (noch) in Grenzen.
Um E-Autos zu bauen braucht man bedeutend weniger Arbeiter, da viel einfacherer Aufbau, man braucht auch viel weniger Teile von Zulieferern, wo dann nochmal Arbeitsplätze wegfallen. Geht natürlich nicht Schlag auf Schlag und wird auch darüber abgefangen, das Ältere in Rente gehen und keine neuen Leute eingestellt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Abwarten was da am Ende rauskommt, bzw. welche Nationalität am Ende dort arbeitet.


Wahrscheinlich überwiegend Deutsche.


Eckism schrieb:


> Der Amerikanische Arbeitsflair passt zu uns Deutschen überhaupt nicht.


Naja Tesla ist nicht der erste US Hersteller in Deutschland.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber welcher Hersteller war denn besser? Also bei den etablierten?



Mitte 2017 konnte kein einziger Hersteller aus Deutschland / Europa ein brauchbares E-Auto anbieten das überzeugt hat. Ausser Tesla. Die waren mit dem Auto schon seit Ende 2013 hier. Und auch jetzt gibt es noch kaum wirklich nutzbares das auch verfügbar wäre... zumindest in Stückzahlen von denen man reden könnte. Wenn, dann wird genau so viel ausgeliefert um bloss keine Strafzahlungen zu riskieren.
Wobei wir in der CH noch besser gestellt sind, hier sind die Lieferzeiten im Schnitt bei 4 - 6 Monaten, in D dauert es ja über ein Jahr bis zum Beispiel Skoda was liefert...
Da darf man sich nicht wundern wenn Tesla monatlich tausende Autos ausliefert weil sie halt nicht auf die übliche Dezentralisierung und Kostendrückerei bei den Zulieferern setzten.  Wer anstatt Autos zu bauen nur wie Lego am Ende zusammenbaut und quasi alles ausser Haus machen lässt darf sich halt nicht wundern wenn die Kunden weg gehen. Klar werden nicht alle bei Tesla bleiben, aber wenn von den sagen wir 10.000  2.000 wieder später was anderes kaufen, dann sind immerhin 8000 potenzielle Kunden weg....


----------



## Eckism (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich überwiegend Deutsche.


Erstmal vielleicht ja, auf Dauer...weiß nicht. Ich tippe auf polnische Arbeiter, die verdienen dort Super (für Polnische Verhältnisse) und die kommen auch mit dem Arbeitsstil viel besser zurecht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja Tesla ist nicht der erste US Hersteller in Deutschland.


Musk ist jemand, der will, das es nach seiner Pfeife läuft, und was man da so aus ausländischen Teslawerken hört, steht Musk auf "Uramerikanischen Arbeitsstil"...ums nicht moderne Sklaverei zu nennen.
Neben unserer Montagelinie haben Amis ne Montagelinie aufgezogen(in China)...ich muss sagen, die habens echt durchgezogen...da klemmen die sich die Pfoten reihenweise ein und der halbe Finger ist weg...Pflaster drauf und weiter gehts.
Absolutes Chaos, aber irgendwie haben die das hinbekommen.

Das hört sich jetzt erstmal Schlimm an, bzw. nach bashing, aber die Amis wachsen damit auf und kommen damit klar, aber nen Deutscher fühlt sich da wahrscheinlich wie in nen dunkles Loch ohne Leiter gestoßen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mitte 2017 konnte kein einziger Hersteller aus Deutschland / Europa ein brauchbares E-Auto anbieten das überzeugt hat. Ausser Tesla. Die waren mit dem Auto schon seit Ende 2013 hier.


Mit Verlaub, der BMW i3 ist ein tolles Auto der sich super fährt und den gibt es seit 2013. 
Er ist jetzt aus der Zeit gefallen, aber das Gefühl hab ich beim Model S auch. Das Model 3 ist was für die Masse.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2022)

Der i3 ist durchaus ein gutes Auto, aber im direkten Vergleich mit einem Model S100D war sowohl die Reichweite wie auch die Ladefähigkeit nicht konkurrenzfähig für meinen Einsatzzweck. Ich brauche die 450 bis 500km Reichweite. Und CH-A  kann ich mit meinem ohne Ladepause machen... 
Zumal die Planung damals hiess 3 - 4 im Jahr zu meinen Eltern nach A (525km eine Strecke), 3 bis 4 mal nach Holland (680km einfach) und weitere 2 oder 3 x im Jahr nach D zu fahren zwischen Hessen und Berlin.
Dafür bot das Auto einfach zu wenig Reichweite bei viel zu hohen Kosten. Wir haben hier keine Förderung, der reine BEV i3 wäre auf fast 60.000CHF gekommen... 
Dann kam Corona.. die km waren nicht so viel wie geplant.. aber das wird wieder. Und wenn ich mir ansehe wie die Strompreise quasi explodieren ist das Gratis-Schnelladen das ich hab wohl in ein paar Jahren Gold wert


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der i3 ist durchaus ein gutes Auto, aber im direkten Vergleich mit einem Model S100D war sowohl die Reichweite wie auch die Ladefähigkeit nicht konkurrenzfähig für meinen Einsatzzweck.


Aber auch vom Preis her war das kein Vergleich, wir reden vom Faktor 2 bis 2,5


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2022)

60.000 vs 105.000.  Faktor 2.5 wäre da das P-Modell gewesen, aber das war damals definitiv zu teuer. Die wurden erst im April 2018  deutlich billiger (50.000 runter beim Listenpreis von Sonntag auf Montag ) Dazu kommen bei BMW jährlichen Inspektionskosten, Stromkosten etc... Auf 15 Jahre gerechnet bin ich jedenfalls gespannt wie viel der km am Ende wirklich kosten wird. Hab jetzt erst 4 Jahre hinter mir und 62.000km. Aber das wird noch 

Ich vergleiche aber beim Kauf generell keine Autos in Klassen oder so.. ich gucken was ich brauche, dann wo ich das bekommen und dann nehme ich mir das was mir der beste Deal vor kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Na der Einstiegspreis lag 2013 bei grob 35k€ mit kleinem Akku, nicht bei 60k€ 

Was war das kleinste Model S nochmal? 65k€ vor 5 Jahren noch?

Ja klar leistet das Model S mehr, aber es ist halt teuer.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2022)

Keine Ahnung.... zuerst hatte ich nur ein M3 vorbestellt, das aber dann storniert und mal kalkuliert ob ich mit eventuell statt dessen ein S60 leisten könnte... Irgendwie is es am Ende dann beim S100D raus gekommen. Okay, 0.0% Leasing bei fast keiner Anzahlung und niedrigen Raten war hilfreich. Dazu kam dann gratis Supercharging, gratis Internetkonnectivität das auch so gesehen Geld spart. 

Klar ist es teuer. Aber ich sags mal so. Ich kanns mir leisten. Und mein Umfeld etc. passt. Und wenn ich das hin bekomme und nicht den vom Kaufpreis her günstigeren Verbrenner hole, wie kann ich dann von meinen Mitmenschen erwarten umzusteigen wenn ich selber schon nicht bereit bin da nen Aufpreis zu zahlen? 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt ob das E-Auto wirklich so günstig und gut ist wie man überall liest. Jetzt wo die Garantie rum ist kanns halt die km-Kosten sehr schnell hoch treiben.  Aber ich notiere seit Anfang quasi jeden Franken mit den ich ausgebe.. mal sehen wie das am Ende so aussieht.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2022)

Wie kommst du auf 60000€ bei nem i3 in 2013?








						Preis BMW i3 Elektroauto (IAA 2013): Das kostet der i3
					

BMW hat den Startpreis für sein erstes Elektroauto i3 bekannt gegeben. Unter 40.000 Euro lautete das Versprechen – und die Bayern halten es ein.




					www.autobild.de
				



Es waren knapp 35000.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn es von Audi, BMW, VW etc. 2017  etwas gäbe das mit einem Model S von 2013 hätte mithalten können dann würde ich jetzt keinen Ami fahren…


Das traurige ist ja; Es gab schon deutlich früher "intelligent entwickelte" (kein SUV!) Konzepte (Volkswagen LX1) bzw. sogar reine Elektrofahrzeuge. Nur hat man diese (siehe zumindest LX1) nie wirklich für die Masse produzieren bzw. wirklich konsequent entwickeln wollen. Ich beziehe mich jetzt nur auf Kleinstwagen (Urban-Cars), einfach weil die für die Masse ausreichen, und man für die 1-3 Fahrten im Jahr die zb. einen Kombi erfordern nicht 99% der Fahrten unnötig mit einem solchen rumfahren muß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ue9eYXLdOZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						VW XL1 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMAM2C7NWTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Hotzenblitz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




(hier wird auch die Produktion gezeigt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykfIXQhDhyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						CityEL – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Ich zb. hätte ein "Zwischending" zwischen CityEl und LX1 favorisiert, quasi einen Light-LX1 bzw. aktualisierten/etwas größeren CityEl. Man braucht einfach keinen 1,5to oder sogar 2,5to Panzer um einen ~80Kg Menschen (und mehr sitzen meistens gar nicht in einem KFZ) zu transportieren. Konzepte für 1,5 bzw. 2 Personen reichen mMn für ~98% der Fahrten dicke aus. Gerade in der Stadt.

[OT entfernt]


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Klar ist es teuer. Aber ich sags mal so. Ich kanns mir leisten. Und mein Umfeld etc. passt. Und wenn ich das hin bekomme und nicht den vom Kaufpreis her günstigeren Verbrenner hole, wie kann ich dann von meinen Mitmenschen erwarten umzusteigen wenn ich selber schon nicht bereit bin da nen Aufpreis zu zahlen?


Ich sag ja nur, dass ich den Aufpreis auf das Model S vom Model 3 nicht als sinnvoll sehe.
Denn den Aufpreis zwischen Verbrenner und Model 3 kann ich in 10 Jahren rausfahren, den zum Model S nicht,
nichtmal mit gratis SC laden.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das traurige ist ja; Es gab schon deutlich früher "intelligent entwickelte" (kein SUV!) Konzepte (Volkswagen LX1) bzw. sogar reine Elektrofahrzeuge. Nur hat man diese (siehe zumindest LX1) nie wirklich für die Masse produzieren bzw. wirklich konsequent entwickeln wollen.


... aber an wen liegt/lag das? Meine These und Wahrnehmung: diese innovativen Fahrzeuge fanden in der Bevölkerung fast keine Käufer, weil die  politischen Rahmenbedingungen keine Notwendigkeit erschufen. Heisst, der massentaugliche Preis entsteht aus der Stückzahl. Stückzahl entsteht aus Nachfrage. Nachfrage aus Bedarf. Bedarf aus Spaß, Notwenigkeit und/oder Zwang. Modelle wie der LX1, 3L Lupo oder Audi A2 waren hoch innovativ, wurden aber nur von extrem wenigen Leuten gekauft. Sprich, die Projekte mussten gestoppt werden, damit keine weiteren Kosten mehr entstehen, weil die benötigten Stückzahlen zur Kostendeckungen unerreichbar waren. Heisst, die Fahrzeuge waren ihrer Zeit voraus und scheiterten daran, weil die Politik und folglich auch die Bevölkerung das Potenzial nicht erkannten und nutzen. Der darauf ganzheitlich einsetzende Freeze ... das ist klar und muss nicht weitergesponnen werden.

„Der Kunde muss die OEM zu leichteren, ökologischeren Fahrzeugen treiben. Andersherum hat dieser Ansatz noch nie funktioniert“, ergänzt Anderseck.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2022)

Der A2 (alles), der 3l Lupo(Magnesium Heckklappe) und später der i3(alles) waren extrem over engineered. Bei ersterem und letzterem auch mit spürbaren Abstrichen beim Design.
Was Tesla am Anfang besser gemacht hat war vor allem E-Autos zu bauen die wie Autos aussehen.


----------



## Eckism (23. Januar 2022)

Den 3 Liter Lupo wollte ich mir damals kaufen und saß da im Autohaus auch schon drin...
Als mir bewusst wurde, das diese "3 Liter" augenscheinlich laut Tacho anders gemeint war, war ich dann doch raus...mein Vater hat sich halb Tod gelacht und sich die ganze Zeit gewundert, was ich mit so ner Möhre will.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Modelle wie der LX1, 3L Lupo oder Audi A2 waren hoch innovativ, wurden aber nur von extrem wenigen Leuten gekauft.


Zumindest XL1 und Lupo 3L sollten nie wirklich in Massen verkauft werden (wurden auch quasi nie beworben).


"13 Liter Spritverbrauch ist doch nicht viel", was willst du da noch sagen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGnXj8pCrLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Übrigens: Der 3L-Lupo verbraucht gerade mal ~30% weniger als ein 25 Jahre älterer Golf 1 Diesel.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2022)

XL1 nicht LX1, danke.
Der A2 war damals der Zeit vorraus und niemand wollte so ein Auto haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2022)

Die A2 sind aber gelaufen wie Hölle… nur 75PS aber In der Max waren sie unglaublich gut. Und sehr sparsam..
Hat mich so um 2000 auch sehr fasziniert. Lediglich der Preis war einfach zu viel….


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der A2 (alles), der 3l Lupo(Magnesium Heckklappe) und später der i3(alles) waren extrem over engineered. Bei ersterem und letzterem auch mit spürbaren Abstrichen beim Design.
> Was Tesla am Anfang besser gemacht hat war vor allem E-Autos zu bauen die wie Autos aussehen.


... der A2 hatte eine ALU Space Frame Karosse. Magnesium kenne ich nur für hochwertige Bremsscheiben als Update fürAudi A8, RS-Modelle und R8. Kann es sein, dass du dich da vertan hast?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2022)

Nichts verwechselt. Beim 3l Lupo war die Heckklappe zeitweise aus einer Mg-Al Legierung um die letzten paar Gramm zu sparen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2022)

Da war so wenig Mg drin, also eigentlich eine Alu Klappe.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> und letzterem auch mit spürbaren Abstrichen beim Design.


Ich finde den i3 optisch klasse


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

OT: ... bitte hier meine Ergänzung lesen, letzter Absatz. Danke. 




__





						Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus
					

Na der Einstiegspreis lag 2013 bei grob 35k€ mit kleinem Akku, nicht bei 60k€ :D  Was war das kleinste Model S nochmal? 65k€ vor 5 Jahren noch?  Ja klar leistet das Model S mehr, aber es ist halt teuer.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wer mehr wissen möchte liest bitte hier weiter: https://www.automobil-industrie.vogel.de/leichtbau-die-zweite-a-98818/

Nun zur Lupo Klappe: ja es steht Mg Al und war in der Scene auch im Munde. Es handelte sich wie gesagt um ein mit ein 2-5% Mg veredeltes Alu. 




__





						Laden…
					





					www.google.com
				




/OT.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2022)

Hier mal ein Roadtrip/VLOG (2 Jahre alt) von einem Tesla der zum Nordkap fährt. Der Beitrag geht geht zwar 2h, ist aber gut gemacht - und enthält auch einige interessante Informationen (und natürlich tolle Landschaftsbilder). Zum Beispiel beträgt die bei Minusgraden erreichbare Reichweite des Model 3 (Long Range?) ca. 360KM, die Stromkosten für die ~8500KM betragen ca. 260€, wohingegen der Koleos Diesel für ca. 750€ verbaucht hat.

Ich verlinke hier aber mal die mMn interessanteste Stelle, nämlich den Worst-Case für ein Akku-Fahrzeug im Winter: Kurz vor dem Nordkap fährt sich das Gespann (zuerst nur der SUV Koleos, dann aber auch das Model 3, und auch noch ein drittes KFZ [ein Jeep!]) im Schnee fest. Beim ersten Versuch schaffen sie es noch gerade den Koleos-SUV frei zuziehen, aber kurz drauf stecken dann alle 3 Fahrzeuge fest - und diesmal auch noch richtig. Spannend zuzusehen wie der Akku dabei langsam zur Neige geht (tlw. sogar eine bestimmte Menge Akku-Kapazität blau markiert wird, und damit wegen Unterkühlung nicht nutzbar ist) , während sie auf den zur Hilfe gerufenen Schneepflug warten - und ob sie es am Ende dann doch noch schaffen.

Tipp: Im Winter den Akku immer so voll wie möglich halten. Und ganz wichtig: Wenn ein Norweger sagt, dass das Wetter schlecht wird, dann meint er auch wirklich schlecht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5STYw0BnBg:5148

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2022)

Ist fast 2 Jahre her das Video und die Stromkosten sind mittlerweile deutlich höher geworden.
Der Vorteil schmilzt mittlerweile dahin und es bleibt der geringere Verbrauch und Wartungskosten.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Januar 2022)

Japs, je nach Land und Ladeoptionen die man hat ist man inzwischen ganz schön verar...t. Okay, das gilt nicht überall, glaube wirklich schlimm ist es eigentlich nur in D, aber dort darf man dann immerhin über 130 fahren.. wenn man es sich denn leisten will 

Und auch das Wartungszeugs muss man sich sehr individuell ansehen. Da pauschale Aussagen zu machen ist relativ wenig wert. Ich hab mich zum Beispiel in 25 Jahren Fahrezeugbesitz noch keine einziges Mal in die vorgeschriebenen Intervalle gehalten und auch immer wieder vieles selber gemacht. Die oft von den E-Freunden angeführten Wartungskosten sind in meinem Fall also zum Beispiel komplett falsch. 
Und ich glaube ausser bei Tesla müssen bei allen anderen Herstellern die Autos nach wie vor jedes Jahr zum Service, nur um die Werkstätten alle am Leben halten zu können.
Da Tesla kaum was hat können sie sich da das sparen und hoffen dass innerhalb der Garantiezeit wenig kaputt geht, danach sind dort die Kosten um so höher...


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist fast 2 Jahre her das Video und die Stromkosten sind mittlerweile deutlich höher geworden.


Sorry, hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wie ich überhaupt auf das Video gekommen bin. Alex hat das erste Video seines (Model Y) aktuellen Roadtrips zum Nordkap hochgeladen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13QlexBPk5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allerdings geht er hier aktuell noch nur auf die Ladezeiten usw. ein, die Kosten werden dann wohl logischerweise erst im letzten Teil erwähnt.


----------



## Eckism (29. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> J
> Und ich glaube ausser bei Tesla *müssen* bei allen anderen Herstellern die Autos nach wie vor jedes Jahr zum Service, nur um die Werkstätten alle am Leben halten zu können.


Müssen tun die Autos erstmal garnix...Mein 21 Jahre alter Honda war noch nie bei nem Service...und fährt immernoch.
Service sehe ich da irgendwie nur bei Geschäftswagen, ansonsten ist das rausgeworfenes Geld.
Das bissel Öl und Bremse wechseln kann man auch mal auf'n Hof oder Parkplatz machen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist fast 2 Jahre her das Video und die Stromkosten sind mittlerweile deutlich höher geworden.











						Diesel Benzin | Diesel Benzinpreis | Preisentwicklung | Chart | finanzen.net
					

Hier finden Sie alle Informationen für den aktuellen Diesel Benzinpreis. Historische Kurse, Charts und Einheitenumrechnungen von Benzin in Währungen und Einheiten.




					www.finanzen.net
				




Alles andere zum Glück nicht


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diesel Benzin | Diesel Benzinpreis | Preisentwicklung | Chart | finanzen.net
> 
> 
> Hier finden Sie alle Informationen für den aktuellen Diesel Benzinpreis. Historische Kurse, Charts und Einheitenumrechnungen von Benzin in Währungen und Einheiten.
> ...


Nö, alles gleich geblieben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö, alles gleich geblieben.


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2022)

OT: Thema Strompreis, Preisentwicklung und daraus entstehend die wirtschaftliche Darstellung eines E-Fahrzeuges vs Diesel/Benzin.

Hier seht ich die Entwicklung des Strompreises an der Börse für die letzten Monate. Euer persönlicher Strompreis wurde vom Versorger Anfang des Jahres kalkuliert. Jetzt kann sich jeder edie Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit mit dem Dreisatz selbst beantworten. Die Frage wie es zu diesem Preisanstieg kommt, wo er seinen Ursprung hat, ist leider für mich nochvollziehbar offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.bricklebrit.com/stromboerse_leipzig.html

/OT


----------



## Cruach (30. Januar 2022)

Manchmal kommt mir einfach vor, dass bei vielen (teils für mich unerklärlich massiven) Preiserhöhungen die Pandemie vorgeschoben wird, um sich ein möglichst großes Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden. Zuzutrauen ist denen alles...


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2022)

Die Energiepreise steigen über alle Segmente hinweg bemerkenswert synchron; sprich, Strom wird in etwa um den selben Faktor teurer wie Kraftstoff. Das spricht dafür, dass die Kalkulationen _im Verhältnis_ weiterhin Gültigkeit haben, auch wenn die spezifischen Zahlen überholt sind.

 Der wesentliche Unterschied in der Praxis: E-Mobilität ist politisch gewollt, weshalb man wohl nicht lange nachdenken muss, was zukünftig tendenziell eher subventioniert wird. Ebenso, wie übrigens auch fossile Energieträge nach wie vor subventioniert werden - nur vermutlich nicht mehr für lange (in der jetzigen Höhe).


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2022)

OT:

@Mahoy ... bitte zeige mal die Übersicht oder Statistik aus der du das ableitest. Um 04/21 hat Diesel zwischen 1.14 bis 1.20€/Liter gekostet. Heute um die 1.55. Jetzt schaue dir bitte den Chart oben von der Leipziger Strombörse an. Der Preis geht von 30 auf fast 140€/MWh.

/OT.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2022)

Vergleich mal Endkundenpreise miteinander und nicht Endkundenpreise mit kurzfristigem Börsenhoch.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt ob sich die Ampel traut den Diesel Bonus zu streichen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> @Mahoy ... bitte zeige mal die Übersicht oder Statistik aus der du das ableitest. Um 04/21 hat Diesel zwischen 1.14 bis 1.20€/Liter gekostet. Heute um die 1.55. Jetzt schaue dir bitte den Chart oben von der Leipziger Strombörse an. Der Preis geht von 9Cent/kWh auf fast 30.


Ein guter Anfang wäre es, die Entwicklung von Endverbraucherpreisen für Kraftstoff nicht direkt mit den Börsenpreisen für Strom zu vergleichen.

Würde man das nämlich durchziehen, müsste man festhalten, dass sich der Strompreis an der Börse ungefähr verdreifacht, der Ölpreis jedoch vervierfacht hat.


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2022)

@Olstyle ... aktuell kannst du noch keine Endkunden Preise vergleichen, denn die Stromversorger schöpfen noch aus Bestandsabschlüssen. Bis auf die, welche schon Pleite sind jnd ihre Kunden der Grundvorsorgung zugespielt haben. Spätestens in 2 Jahren geht das Jammern um den Strom los. Dann schlagen die Preise auf den Endkunden durch.

@Mahoy 

... wo ist dort eine Vervierfachung? Bitte teile mal deine Quellen. Sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter. Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... btw. in Chemnitz ist die Produktion des ID5 + GTX angelaufen. Schaut euch das Auto mal an!


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde den i3 optisch klasse


Wirkt auf mich wie ein rollender Toaster. 



brooker schrieb:


> ... btw. in Chemnitz ist die Produktion des ID5 + GTX angelaufen. Schaut euch das Auto mal an!


GTX = Nvidia inside? 
Ist überhaupt nicht meins optisch. Wirkt wie ein ID3 auf Steroide. 

Bin eher der Limo/Coupe-Typ, daher sagt mir das Model S von Tesla und der BMW i4 am meisten zu bis jetzt. Aber mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMuSH0Iu70U:335

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch ein Video eines Wechsels:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0StTrsdoD3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will auch so einen kleinen "Roboter" im Armaturenbrett.  (am Ende des Videos; 5:04)


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wirkt auf mich wie ein rollender Toaster.


Der I3 sieht von außen aus, wie schon mal beim Crashtest dabei gewesen.
Innen geht es (Stoffe wie vom Golf 2, der ja sehr gut war).
https://www.kicker.de/fuer-den-bmw-i3-kommt-das-aus-888021/artikel .

Der ID5 ist da schon mehr als modernes Auto zu erkennen:
https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/elektroauto/vw-id-5-suv-coupe/ .

Allerdings fehlen die Kühlerquerstreben.
Die lassen ein Auto meist viel wertiger aussehen.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Bin eher der Limo/Coupe-Typ, daher sagt mir das Model S von Tesla und der BMW i4 am meisten zu bis jetzt. Aber mal sehen was noch kommt.


Sehe ich auch so.

Warum muß eine E-Kutsche immer so aussehen, wie von Colani im Traum gemalt?
Da ist doch viel Platz - also kann man eine schöne Karosserie drauf setzen.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2022)

... im Fred wird technische Rückständigkeit von VW angeprangert und worüber wird gesprochen, fast nur über das Design ... hahahahaaaa


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... im Fred wird technische Rückständigkeit von VW angeprangert und worüber wird gesprochen, fast nur über das Design ... hahahahaaaa


Komisch, nicht?
Warum nur ... ?

Vielleicht gibt es die propagierte Rückständigkeit gar nicht?


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wo ist dort eine Vervierfachung? Bitte teile mal deine Quellen. Sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter. Danke.


Du hast die Quelle bereits gefunden und müsstest lediglich die Skala erweitern.
Aber gut, bleiben wir ruhig beim von dir gewählten Zeitraum, es geht schließlich um die jüngste Entwicklung. Das wären dann ein Anstieg um 62,1 Prozent nach WTI bzw. 59,8 Prozent laut Brent.

Was die Endverbaucherpreise angeht, ist der durchschnittliche Preis für Super gegenüber dem Vorjahr von 143,96 ct/Liter auf 174,90 ct/Liter gestiegen; der Liter ist also rund 21 Prozent teurer geworden.

Der durchschnittliche Preis für Strom (Haushaltskunden) ist gegenüber dem Vorjahr von 31,89 ct/kWh auf 34,64 ct/kWh gestiegen, also ein Preisanstieg von 8 Prozent.

Jetzt kann man natürlich gerne einseitig Schwarzseherei für die Entwicklung des Strompeises betreiben, das halte ich allerdings für wenig zielführend. Elektrizität ist das, was wir hierzulande halbwegs entkoppelt von der weltweit steigenden Nachfrage für Energieträger erzeugen können. Dreckig, wenn wir worst case auf Kohle setzen und sauber, wenn wir best case auf Erneuerbare setzen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast die Quelle bereits gefunden und müsstest lediglich die Skala erweitern.


Mit Verlaub, wenn man solche Argumente bringt muss man das dazu sagen


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2022)

@Mahoy ... ja dann lass uns mal auf Bild-Niveau herabsinken und uns die Welt so malen, wie sie uns gefällt.

Wo bitte hast du bzw. woraus liest du eine Vervierfachung im deiner Argumentation? Entschuldige, ich kann weder eine Quelle, noch eine Herleitung oder eine mathematisch richtige Interpretation finden. Woran liegt das?

Auf wieviele Jahre möchtest du denn erweitern? 2, 4, 6, 8 oder 10?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, müssen wir noch weiter zurückschauen? Ich erhöhe auf immer einmal mehr als du! 

Und zum Spritpreis. Ich habe Super verrbleit noch für ne Mark getankt ... aber wollen wir für eine Preisbewertung wirklich 30 Jahre zurückschauen?
Behauptungen ohne Quellen werden nicht nur bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten gerügt und Fehlinterpretationen, ist ja klar was passiert.

"Elektrizität ist das, was wir hierzulande halbwegs entkoppelt von der weltweit steigenden Nachfrage für Energieträger erzeugen können. " ... echt? Wie machen wird das denn? Mit der national gewonnenen Braunkohle oder dem Erdgas, der Solarenergie und Windkraft? Und warum steigen dann die Preise?

" ... Erneuerbare Energien sind sauber ... "? Bitte definiere "sauber". Welchen Zeitraum betrachtest du bei deiner Behauptung?

Wie kann man deiner Meinung nach die "Verschutzung" der Welt grösstmöglich wirksam und nachhaltig verhindern?

Ich rüge mich hiermit selbst und bin froh, dass ich als Mod mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen muss. Hiermit werde ich mich aus diesen Fred zurückziehen, um nicht noch mehr OT zu erzeugen. Beim Ersteller möchte ich mich für die "Verschmutzung" entschuldigen und akzeptiere eine Bereinigung, kann diese grundsätzlich aber auch nur empfehlen.

Zum eigentlichen Fredthema: nur Toyota und die Volkswagen AG selbst kennen ihren Innovationdgrad. Der Titel ist aus meiner Sicht rein reißerisch und eine rein spekulative, aus meiner Sicht eine unseriöse Behauptung zur reinen Stimmungsmache im Volk und somit in der Käuferschaft.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... im Fred wird technische Rückständigkeit von VW angeprangert und worüber wird gesprochen, fast nur über das Design ... hahahahaaaa


Das Design ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Das Auge will ja schließlich auch was davon haben. Und nicht jeder will in einem rollenden Borg-Würfel alá SUV durch die Gegend dödeln. 

Die technische Rückständigkeit von VW ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen und wurde ja bereits öfter durchgekaut. Sieh dir nur mal die Software im ID3/4 an. Im direkten Vergleich mit Tesla sind da Welten dazwischen. Soft- und Hardware stammt bei Tesla aus einem Guss. Ich hab´s hier ja schon mal detaliert beschrieben. Wie gut diese Taktik funktioniert sieht man an den Verkaufszahlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Tesla #1 In World EV Sales In 2021
					

Tesla wins its 4th title as top selling EV manufacturer. Top Auto Brands in EV Sales High-tide mode Tesla managed to win another monthly Best Seller title in December, and with a record to boot




					cleantechnica.com
				




VW baut ja per se keine schlechten Autos. Aber sowas hier macht sich natürlich nicht so gut und darf ehrlich gesagt einem Konzern wie VW nicht passieren.

Aber viel mehr bin ich gespannt, wie Tesla und VW auf den Europa-Start von BYD reagieren werden. Denn die Verkaufszahlen von BYD sind bis jetzt sehr beeindruckend. 

BYD ist keine China-Biliigbude, sondern der größte Produzent von Akkus. Egal ob Akkus für die PV-Anlage oder für´s Handy. Ihr BYD Han ist eine Kampfansage an die großen Hersteller. Für 40.000$ bekommt man da schon viel für´s Geld. Und der Europa-Start steht vor der Tür. Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie der Markt drauf reagieren wird.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2022)

Ist leider auch wieder so ein 5m Schiff.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2022)

@Painkiller ... es gab und wird sie immer geben: die vermeindlichen "Montagsautos". Aber glücklicherweise wird 24/7/ und fast 365 Tage im Jahr produziert. Was der Grund für das Erlebte war kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich weiss, dass viele Leute mit dem ID3 glücklich sind und es auch viele Anpassungen sowie Optimierungen durch VW gab. Warum jedoch dem Primus der Medien solche Sachen passieren, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Jedoch entsteht der Eindruck, dass trotz jahrelange Vorarbeit und des Baus eines Autos um Computer und Sensorik in keinster Weise von verlässlicher Sicherheit oder KI gesprochen werden kann. 


			unfall tesla - Google Suche


----------



## Eckism (1. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist leider auch wieder so ein 5m Schiff.


Die Breite finde ich bei unseren Parkplätzen viel schlimmer...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Painkiller ... es gab und wird sie immer geben: die vermeindlichen "Montagsautos". Aber glücklicherweise wird 24/7/ und fast 365 Tage im Jahr produziert. Was der Grund für das Erlebte war kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich weiss, dass viele Leute mit dem ID3 glücklich sind und es auch viele Anpassungen sowie Optimierungen durch VW gab.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Montagsautos gibt es wirklich immer. 

Aber das Drama um den Launch des ID3 war wirklich ein Negativbeispiel für VW. Die Softwareprobleme welche die Auslieferung verzögerthaben, und die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten von denen man in Online-Foren immer noch liest, lassen den VW-Konzern nicht gerade gut aussehen. Auch Auto Motor Sport hat das klar bemängelt. 

Tesla hat auch seine Probleme, das ist mir völlig klar. Dennoch ist der VW-Konzern auch nicht der Heiland für den er von vielen gehalten wird. Dieselbetrug, interne Machtkämpfe, Probleme mit den Autos etc.



brooker schrieb:


> Warum jedoch dem Primus der Medien solche Sachen passieren, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Jedoch entsteht der Eindruck, dass trotz jahrelange Vorarbeit und des Baus eines Autos um Computer und Sensorik in keinster Weise von verlässlicher Sicherheit oder KI gesprochen werden kann.
> unfall tesla - Google Suche


Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Das ist und wird in vielen Bereichen immer so sein. Man denke nur an die Luftfahrt oder bemannte Raumfahrt. Die haben nun auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und dennoch passieren immer noch Unfälle. Hindert das die Leute in den Urlaub zu fliegen? Nein, es sein denn es herrscht gerade ein Virus.  

Auch Tesla ist nicht perfekt. Dennoch ist es beeindruckend was sie in kurzer Zeit geschaffen haben.


----------



## DaStash (1. Februar 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein guter Anfang wäre es, die Entwicklung von Endverbraucherpreisen für Kraftstoff nicht direkt mit den Börsenpreisen für Strom zu vergleichen.
> 
> Würde man das nämlich durchziehen, müsste man festhalten, dass sich der Strompreis an der Börse ungefähr verdreifacht, der Ölpreis jedoch vervierfacht hat.


Mit was kommt man denn weiter, 1 € Strom oder 1 € Diesel?

MfG


----------



## Eckism (1. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mit was kommt man denn weiter, 1 € Strom oder 1 € Diesel?
> 
> MfG


Gleich kommt wieder..."aber die Wartungskosten."^^


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mit was kommt man denn weiter, 1 € Strom oder 1 € Diesel?
> 
> MfG


Wenn wir 33cent für den Strom, 1,50€ für den Liter Diesel und 20kW/h gegenüber 6l Verbrauch pro 100km annehmen;
Stromer: (1/0,33)×(100/20)=15,5km
Diesel; (1/1,5)×(100/6)=11,1km

Andere Vebräuche und Preise kannst du selbst eintragen  .


----------



## Eckism (1. Februar 2022)

1,5€ der Liter Diesel?^^
1,639€ hat der letztems bei mir gekostet, Realverbrauch bei warmen Motor sind bei neueren Autos (2.0 Oktavia) 4,5l/100km...macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## Batze1 (1. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Sicht an, wenn du reiner Rad und Bahnfahrer bist dann ist die Ansicht gar nicht so falsch,
> wenn du allerdings einen Verbrenner fährst könnte die Aussage falscher nicht sein.


Warum?
Bist du etwa der Meinung das Strom nur aus deutschen Windkraftanlagen Weltweit herkommt?
Das meine ich mit dieser Irrsicht.
Denn auch Strom muss ja irgendwo produziert werden. Und Weltweit, wie eben die E-Autos auch fahren, kommt Strom bestimmt nicht meist Klimaneutral aus der Steckdose, und auch in Deutschland nicht, was ja eher ein Europäischer Netzwerkstrom ist wo (fast) alles zusammengewürfelt wird.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe rein gar nichts gegen E-Autos. Aber dieser Hype das es nun Weltweit das Klima besser macht und uns alle rettet halte ich für Extrem Übertrieben und ist viel Marketing.
Und ja, Wirtschaftlichkeit und auch Umwelt sind für mich ein Großes Thema, denn ohne dessen brauchen wir erst gar nicht über Klima zu reden. Hängt nämlich alles zusammen. Und da gibt es eben wie schon gesagt beim E-Auto Große Irrtümer und Wissenslücken die gerne verschwiegen werden.

Wenn man das alles so Nebenbei sieht, könnte man nämlich auch die Kuh als Extremen Klima Killer sehen. Nicht nur weil der Methanausstoss einer Kuh bis zu 10-20 mal schlimmer ist als CO2, man muss auch sehen womit die Kuh gefüttert wird. Kommt also auch noch Soja zur Fütterung ins Spiel was allgegenwärtig ist, weil ist ja so schön billig,  sieht das ganze noch schlimmer aus. Dazu nebenbei, Gruß an die ganzen Veganer zum Thema Soja&Co.
Einfache Rechnungen reichen hier also nicht, und schon gar nicht irgendwelche Marketing Strategen und Poltik Lobbyisten, die wollen nur ans fette Geld durch gemachten Hype.


brooker schrieb:


> ... es gab und wird sie immer geben: die vermeindlichen "Montagsautos".


Gibt es nicht mehr.
Der ganze Prozess des Autobaus ist soweit Automatisiert und auch technisch Überwacht das es diese sogenannten Montagsautos, weil eben der ein oder andere Mitarbeiter noch in der Samstagparty steckt, nicht mehr geben kann.
Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht mehr.
> Der ganze Prozess des Autobaus ist soweit Automatisiert und auch technisch Überwacht das es diese sogenannten Montagsautos, weil eben der ein oder andere Mitarbeiter noch in der Samstagparty steckt, nicht mehr geben kann.
> Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei.


Der war gut.
Es gibt sie immer noch und wird sie immer geben.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> 1,5€ der Liter Diesel?^^
> 1,639€ hat der letztems bei mir gekostet, Realverbrauch bei warmen Motor sind bei neueren Autos (2.0 Oktavia) 4,5l/100km...macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser.


Hebt sich bei meinen Annahmen ganz gut raus. 
Da ich noch nie selbst Diesel zahlen musste hab ich da leider keine aktuellen Preise im Kopf. Der Strompreis ist von meinem aktuellen kW/h Preis etwas aufgerundet.


----------



## Batze1 (1. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der war gut.
> Es gibt sie immer noch und wird sie immer geben.


Ja , eventuell in deiner Firma. Das mag sein. Aber bestimmt nicht bei eben den Großen Autobauern.
Oder kannst du einem Automaten sagen, Hey, heute ist Montag, mach mal langsamer oder lass mal was aus?
So meine ich das.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2022)

Darum geht es nicht.
Was bringt dir der Roboter, wenn das verbaute Teil fehlerhaft oder das Werkzeug fehlerhaft ist?


----------



## Eckism (1. Februar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> Ja , eventuell in deiner Firma. Das mag sein. Aber bestimmt nicht bei eben den Großen Autobauern.
> Oder kannst du einem Automaten sagen, Hey, heute ist Montag, mach mal langsamer oder lass mal was aus?
> So meine ich das.


Du warst noch nie in nem Automobilwerk, wie ich rauslese...
Da gibt's so Leute, die sich "Bediener" nennen...wenn die Montags mit der Schulter zucken und "Passt schon" denken, dann werden auch mal Teile mit z.B. zu wenig Fett durchgewunken.

Überall wo Menschen sind, passieren Fehler....


----------



## Batze1 (1. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie in nem Automobilwerk, wie ich rauslese...
> Da gibt's so Leute, die sich "Bediener" nennen...wenn die Montags mit der Schulter zucken und "Passt schon" denken, dann werden auch mal Teile mit z.B. zu wenig Fett durchgewunken.
> 
> Überall wo Menschen sind, passieren Fehler....


Das sind dann aber keine Montags Autos.
Und ja, ich war schon in einem Autowerk arbeiten. Sogar in einem der Größten. Nämlich VW Werk. 

Natürlich gibt es Fehler, aber das typische Montags Auto, das gibt es eben nicht mehr. Das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Eckism (1. Februar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine Montags Autos.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Fehler, aber das typische Montags Auto, das gibt es eben nicht mehr. Das ist Blödsinn.


Du gehst doch nicht wirklich davon aus, das "Montagsautos" wirklich nur Montags zusammengeschustert werden?
Es gäbe sogar das Montagsauto, wenn Montags grundsätzlich frei wäre...verrückt, wa!?^^

Montagsautos nennt man die Hibbeln, die man ums verrecken nicht in Ordnung bekommt, wo immer irgendwas shice ist...

Mir fällt momentan auch keine Baugruppe ein, die Vollautomatisch zusammengebaut/bearbeitet(Antrieb) wird...bis auf die Vollautomatiklinie, die ich letztes/dieses Jahr aufgebaut habe und noch dran bin.

Und laut deinem Gedanken müssten ja ALLE Baugruppen, die in so nem Auto drin sind Vollautomatisch zu werke gehen UND das Auto dann auch noch Vollautomatisch zusammengebaut werden...das zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt+die nächsten 20-30 Jahre vollkommen unmöglich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der war gut.
> Es gibt sie immer noch und wird sie immer geben.


Wenn ich nicht schon so viele Montagsgurken gesehen hätte ... .


Batze1 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Fehler, aber das typische Montags Auto, das gibt es eben nicht mehr. Das ist Blödsinn.


Ich wünsche Dir ja nichts böses, aber wehe, Du erwischt mal so eine Gurke.

Meinem Schrauber darf ich das nicht zeigen, das wäre vorsätzliche Körperverletzung.
Wenn er je mal wieder aus dem Lachanfall rauskommt, hat er bestimmt körperliche Schäden.


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> 1,5€ der Liter Diesel?^^
> 1,639€ hat der letztems bei mir gekostet, Realverbrauch bei warmen Motor sind bei neueren Autos (2.0 Oktavia) 4,5l/100km...macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser.


An Tankstellen kostet der Strom auch mehr als 33 Cent. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> An Tankstellen kostet der Strom auch mehr als 33 Cent.


Kommt drauf an wie schnell du laden willst.


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> An Tankstellen kostet der Strom auch mehr als 33 Cent.
> 
> MfG


Zuhause ist es auch deutlich schwieriger, Diesel zu tanken.
 
Ich hab leider keinen Supermarkt in der Nähe, wo ich kostenlos laden könnte, während ich Zuhause rumgammel.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> An Tankstellen kostet der Strom auch mehr als 33 Cent.
> 
> MfG


Strom läd man ja auch an Ladesäulen und keinen Tankstellen. Da zahle ich im Übrigen zwischen 27ct und 38ct, je nachdem wo ich lade. Schnellladen ist teurer, aber das mach ich nur sehr selten (so wie man eben als selbstzahlender Verbrennerfahrer auch nicht ohne Not auf dem Autobahnrasthof direkt tankt weil es eben nochmal signifikant teurer ist).

Wenn man zu den "richtigen" Läden geht, dann kann man auch für Umme laden. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie getan, weil ich dafür nen Umweg fahren müsste und da hab ich keinen Bock zu. Im Alltag fahre ich nirgends extra zum Laden hin, sondern lade da wo ich bin und es eben geht. Das reicht. Ob ich beim Einkauf in Supermarkt xy ein paar Cent beim Laden spare oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.

Interessanter ist, dass es in sehr vielen Städten Ladesäulen in attraktiver Lage direkt im Zentrum gibt, da zahlt man üblicherweise keine Parkgebühren, so dass man neben dem guten Parkplatz auch noch Geld spart (ob ich da lade oder wo anders ist preislich ja egal und irgendwann muss man ja eh laden). Das nutze ich gern und sooft ich halt in der Stadt bin.


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zuhause ist es auch deutlich schwieriger, Diesel zu tanken.
> 
> Ich hab leider keinen Supermarkt in der Nähe, wo ich kostenlos laden könnte, während ich Zuhause rumgammel.


Mit Firmentankkarte zahlt man auch nichts. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mit Firmentankkarte zahlt man auch nichts.
> 
> MfG


Als Selbstständiger geht das natürlich auch über die Firma. Aber dank Corona muss man die ca. 1000€ im Monat auch erstmal haben...
So mittlerweile hab ich gemerkt, das ich auch nen ziemlich guten Arbeitslosen abgeben würde...mal sehen, was die Zukunft mit mir vor hat.^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2022)

@DaStash du fragst


DaStash schrieb:


> Mit was kommt man denn weiter, 1 € Strom oder 1 € Diesel?
> 
> MfG


Bekommst eine Antwort


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn wir 33cent für den Strom, 1,50€ für den Liter Diesel und 20kW/h gegenüber 6l Verbrauch pro 100km annehmen;
> Stromer: (1/0,33)×(100/20)=15,5km
> Diesel; (1/1,5)×(100/6)=11,1km
> 
> Andere Vebräuche und Preise kannst du selbst eintragen  .


Und als nächstes kommen dann die Dinger:


DaStash schrieb:


> An Tankstellen kostet der Strom auch mehr als 33 Cent.





DaStash schrieb:


> Mit Firmentankkarte zahlt man auch nichts.


Wirklich sehr förderlich für eine vernünftige Diskussion  .


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2022)

"Phantombremsen": Tesla-Besitzer beschweren sich über Zwischenfälle, in denen ihre Autos unerwartet abbremsten
					

In den USA beschweren sich immer mehr Tesla-Besitzer über Zwischenfälle, in denen ihre Autos ohne ersichtlichen Grund abbremsten.




					www.xing.com


----------



## Cruach (4. Februar 2022)

Von Phantombremsungen habe ich schon bei vielen Herstellern gelesen und selbst bei einem Skoda Karoq erlebt. Das Problem beschränkt sich definitiv nicht nur auf Tesla.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2022)

Das Problem hatte unser VW Polo in der Arbeit auch. Keine Ahnung ob das inzwischen behoben ist. Einige Kollegen sind da sehr erschrocken.

Das Auto ist gerade mal zwei Jahre alt, und hat soviele Probleme.... 
Die Freisprecheinrichtung ist bei Wind/Fahrtwind (ab 100 km/h) oder gestreuter Straße nicht zu benutzen. Die Windgeräusche oder der Streusplitt sorgen dafür das du nichts verstehst. Der Streusplitt scheppert in den Radkästen und am Unterboden so sehr, das es an ein MG oder Popcorn in einem Topf erinnert. Die Software vom Infotaiment-System ist auch brutal träge und hängt immer wieder mal. Naja und auch sonst ist das Auto eher ein Plastikbomber. Merkt man vorallem wenn man die Heizung aufdreht. Da steigt einem dann sehr schnell ein unangenehmer Gerruch in die Nase. Wo es auch hakt ist beim Regensensor. Bei bestem Sonnenschein fängt das Auto hin und wieder an die Scheibe zu wischen.

Mit unserem Golf haben wir ein ähnliches Problem. Das Auto bzw. die Assistenzsysteme mögen keine Verkehrsinseln. 
Jedes mal wenn man an so einer vorbei fährt, bremst das Auto ab und gibt einen lauten Warnton hab. Ist total schräg und nervt massiv.


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte unser VW Polo in der Arbeit auch. Keine Ahnung ob das inzwischen behoben ist. Einige Kollegen sind da sehr erschrocken.
> 
> Das Auto ist gerade mal zwei Jahre alt, und hat soviele Probleme....
> Die Freisprecheinrichtung ist bei Wind/Fahrtwind (ab 100 km/h) oder gestreuter Straße nicht zu benutzen. Die Windgeräusche oder der Streusplitt sorgen dafür das du nichts verstehst. Der Streusplitt scheppert in den Radkästen und am Unterboden so sehr, das es an ein MG oder Popcorn in einem Topf erinnert. Die Software vom Infotaiment-System ist auch brutal träge und hängt immer wieder mal. Naja und auch sonst ist das Auto eher ein Plastikbomber. Merkt man vorallem wenn man die Heizung aufdreht. Da steigt einem dann sehr schnell ein unangenehmer Gerruch in die Nase. Wo es auch hakt ist beim Regensensor. Bei bestem Sonnenschein fängt das Auto hin und wieder an die Scheibe zu wischen.


Es ist halt nur nen Polo...darunter gibts nur noch Fahrrad und laufen.
In meinem alten Honda hatte ich 10 Jahre nichtmal nen Rafio drin...hat man eh nix gehört.^^


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist halt nur nen Polo...darunter gibts nur noch Fahrrad und laufen.


Den up! gibts darunter noch! 
Aber für 19.000€ aufwärts erwarte ich mir dann doch eine gewisse Qualität. Und die bietet das Auto nun mal nicht. Da gibt es bessere Altenativen.


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Den up! gibts darunter noch!
> Aber für 19.000€ aufwärts erwarte ich mir dann doch eine gewisse Qualität. Und die bietet das Auto nun mal nicht. Da gibt es bessere Altenativen.


Heutzutage nen deutsches Auto für 19.000€ und Qualität erwarten?
Da bist du mindestens 20 Jahre zu spät.^^
Es gibt immer bessere altetnativen...aber nicht bei Geschäftswagen, da gibts Rabatte und bessere Serviceangebote und so weitet.
Privat würde ich mir allerdings kein deutsches Auto kaufen, da sind die Leute aber auch selber schuld.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Heutzutage nen deutsches Auto für 19.000€ und Qualität erwarten?
> Da bist du mindestens 20 Jahre zu spät.^^



Also, ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren u.a. 4x Corsa, 1x Smart, 1xA1 gefahren jeweils ca 100.000km und bei keinem irgendwelche Qualitätsprobleme festgestellt.
Zugegeben kein Polo dabei, aber immerhin z.T. direkte Konkurrenz und alles deutsche Autos.


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also, ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren u.a. 4x Corsa, 1x Smart, 1xA1 gefahren jeweils ca 100.000km und bei keinem irgendwelche Qualitätsprobleme festgestellt.
> Zugegeben kein Polo dabei, aber immerhin z.T. direkte Konkurrenz und alles deutsche Autos.


In 20 Jahren 6 Autos zeugt ja nun nicht gerade von Qualität...ich bin bei Auto 3, wobei Nummer 1 durch einen Unfall hin war und2 und 3 noch da sind.

Corsa und Smart bin ich noch nicht gefahren, A1 ist "Premiummarke".


----------



## DaStash (4. Februar 2022)

FOCUS Online: Der Staat zockt Autofahrer ab - und fördert ziellos Elektroautos.








						Staat zockt Autofahrer an der Tankstelle ab: So funktioniert die Verkehrswende nie
					

Nie waren Benzin und Diesel so teuer wie heute. Schuld daran ist vor allem die Gier des Staates. Milliarden lenkt er in die E-Mobilität um. Die macht durchaus Sinn in der Stadt, bleibt aber auf der Langstrecke hoffnungslos unterlegen. Ein Kommentar.




					www.focus.de
				




MfG


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> FOCUS Online: Der Staat zockt Autofahrer ab - und fördert ziellos Elektroautos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die jetzige Regierung hat noch garnicht angefangen...was soll das denn erst für Hasstiraden geben, wenn die Grünen loslegen?^^


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> FOCUS Online: Der Staat zockt Autofahrer ab - und fördert ziellos Elektroautos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat der Autor denn geraucht? 
Seit wann werden Steuern auf ein Produkt gesenkt wenn der Marktpreis steigt? Die zusätzliche CO2 Steuer macht unwesentliche 1,5ct pro Liter aus.
Hat der Autor mal geguckt wie viel Strom kostet ohne Steuern? Das sind auch erhebliche Abgaben.

Und die Förderung ist ja eh nur ein kurzer Anschub, im Gegensatz zur Dieselförderung die heute noch besteht.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren 6 Autos zeugt ja nun nicht gerade von Qualität...ich bin bei Auto 3, wobei Nummer 1 durch einen Unfall hin war und2 und 3 noch da sind.
> 
> Corsa und Smart bin ich noch nicht gefahren, A1 ist "Premiummarke".



Was hat die Anzahl der Autos mit der Qualität zu tun? Alle 3 Jahre ein Neues,  völlig unabhängig.
Der A1 war der Schlechteste, aber weit davon entfernt schlecht zu sein. Aber vom Verbrauch her ne Katastrophe.

Insgesamt auf ne gute halbe Million Kilometer 5 ungeplante Werstattaufenthalte,  davon 2 Rückrufe und 2 unverschuldete Unfallschäden. Da kann ich net goschen.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Von Phantombremsungen habe ich schon bei vielen Herstellern gelesen und selbst bei einem Skoda Karoq erlebt. Das Problem beschränkt sich definitiv nicht nur auf Tesla.


... sprich,
Tesla ist VW und Toyota nicht technisch um Jahre voraus?​


Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte unser VW Polo in der Arbeit auch. Keine Ahnung ob das inzwischen behoben ist. Einige Kollegen sind da sehr erschrocken.
> 
> Das Auto ist gerade mal zwei Jahre alt, und hat soviele Probleme....
> Die Freisprecheinrichtung ist bei Wind/Fahrtwind (ab 100 km/h) oder gestreuter Straße nicht zu benutzen. Die Windgeräusche oder der Streusplitt sorgen dafür das du nichts verstehst. Der Streusplitt scheppert in den Radkästen und am Unterboden so sehr, das es an ein MG oder Popcorn in einem Topf erinnert. Die Software vom Infotaiment-System ist auch brutal träge und hängt immer wieder mal. Naja und auch sonst ist das Auto eher ein Plastikbomber. Merkt man vorallem wenn man die Heizung aufdreht. Da steigt einem dann sehr schnell ein unangenehmer Gerruch in die Nase. Wo es auch hakt ist beim Regensensor. Bei bestem Sonnenschein fängt das Auto hin und wieder an die Scheibe zu wischen.
> ...


Zur FSE: wenn die Fenster zu sind kannst du normal problemlos bis Höchstgeschwindigkeit telefonieren, solange dein Gesprächspartner und das Funknetz passen.

Bei Split auf der Straße fährt man langsam! Die Radkästen und der komplette Unterboden sind bedämmt. Bedeutet, wenn da was scheppert, dann wurde was abgefahren, verloren oder vergessen wieder zu montieren.

Wer das einfache Info-Paket bestellt, darf Funktion aber keine Höchstleistung erwarten. Ist also wie immer 

Zum Innenraum ist das selbe anzumerken.

Zur Lüftung, diese in geruchsneutral ausgelegt. Wenn da was riecht kommt das sehr oft von dem Wasser der Waschstraße, von Schutz bspw Laub oder anderes organisches Material der in den Wasserkasten gefallen ist. Oder, es war jemand zu freundlich und hat dort Milch oder Bier für dich als Andenken hinterlegt. Oder der Duft kommt von den Fussmatten.

Zur Scheibenreunigung, wenn man vergisst den Scheibenwischer auszustellen obwohl es nicht regnet, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn der Scheibenwischer auf eine Verschmutzung reagiert 

Zum Golf, wie fähst du denn die Verkehrsinsel an? Fontal oder quer? 
Bitte fahre zum Freundlichen und lass es überprüfen und richten. Es handelt sich um eine sicherheitsrelevante Einrichtung!


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hat die Anzahl der Autos mit der Qualität zu tun? Alle 3 Jahre ein Neues,  völlig unabhängig.
> Der A1 war der Schlechteste, aber weit davon entfernt schlecht zu sein. Aber vom Verbrauch her ne Katastrophe.
> 
> Insgesamt auf ne gute halbe Million Kilometer 5 ungeplante Werstattaufenthalte,  davon 2 Rückrufe und 2 unverschuldete Unfallschäden. Da kann ich net goschen.


Qualität liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters...selbst nen Oktavia 3 ist nicht so schön gedämmt, ein Fabia ist noch schlimmer. 3er Bmw ist auch weniger gedämmt als nen 5er. Und mein A6 ist auch nicht so gut gedämmt wie nen A8. Und der Polo von meiner Mutter...Vollkatastrophe, dagegen ist mein 20 Jahre alter Honda ja leise, aber trotzdem jenseits von gut und böse.

2 Rückrufe und was anderes wären mir schon zuviel...ich war von den 1 Mal in 20 Jahren schon angefressen...aber logisch, war der Audi, der kaputt war.


----------



## Cruach (5. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sprich,
> Tesla ist VW und Toyota nicht technisch um Jahre voraus?​


Keine Ahnung, Probleme hat jeder Hersteller. Müsste ich es nur auf das Bedienkonzept beschränken, dann ja, für meinen Geschmack ist Tesla VW technisch um Jahre voraus.


----------



## Batze1 (5. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> für meinen Geschmack ist Tesla VW technisch um Jahre voraus.


Kannst du das bitte auch begründen.
Also "nur" wegen E-Auto müsste dann ja Tesla vor allen anderen Weltweiten Autobauern Jahre voraus sein, und nicht nur VW.
Verstehe ich deine Interpretation so richtig?


----------



## Cruach (5. Februar 2022)

@Batze1  Steht doch da, Bedienkonzept!


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Qualität liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters...selbst nen Oktavia 3 ist nicht so schön gedämmt, ein Fabia ist noch schlimmer. 3er Bmw ist auch weniger gedämmt als nen 5er. Und mein A6 ist auch nicht so gut gedämmt wie nen A8. Und der Polo von meiner Mutter...Vollkatastrophe, dagegen ist mein 20 Jahre alter Honda ja leise, aber trotzdem jenseits von gut und böse.
> 
> ...



In einem hast Du Recht: die Qualität von VW ist extrem gesunken.

Mein Golf 2 wäre heute noch gelaufen, wenn ich nicht einen Fernreisewagen gebraucht hätte.
Damals bin ich 50 ... 70.000 km im Jahr gefahren.
Da kam der 323er BMW gerade zur richtigen Zeit.

Der folgende A4 1.9 TDI war und bleibt wahrscheinlich auch das qualitativ beste Auto, das ich je gefahren habe. 
250.000 km ohne jegliche außerplanmäßige Werkstattaufenthalte.
Nur Verschleißteile gewechselt. sonst gar nichts.

Der folgende Passat 1.8 t hat dann auch den Geist aufgegeben, aber erst nach 20 Jahren und 220.000km.

Der Golf 4 meiner Tochter lebt zwar noch (die 4. Serie war wieder gut), aber die Alterung schlägt langsam zu.

Mein Tiguan 1.4 Alltrack hat schon etliche Werkstattaufenthalte hinter sich.
Stoßdämpfer, Wasserpumpe,alle Federn, alle Bremssättel und noch viel mehr sind nach 90.000km schon gewechselt.

Vom Spritsaufen will ich gar nicht reden, aber unter 8l/100km komme ich nur im Flachland bei sanftem Gasfuß.
Ansonsten zeigt die Durchschnittsanzeige 10 ... 12l auf 100km.

Mein Schrauber hat gesagt: Das, was VW schlecht gemacht hat in der Vergangenheit, haben die anderen gut gemacht.
Und der muß es wissen.

Neulich bin ich einen Up als Leihwagen gefahren mit 90PS Diesel.
Ein fantastischer Motor!
Kraft bis zum Abwinken und 3l/100 - wirklich!

Aber der Innenraum - schlechter als jeder Golf 1.
Plastikwüste weit und breit.
Infotainment: null.

Die Motorgeräusche fast nicht gedämmt, die Fahrgeräusche auch nicht.

So kann VW nicht weitermachen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Motorgeräusche fast nicht gedämmt, die Fahrgeräusche auch nicht


Kann es sein dass deine alten Golfs keine Diesel waren?
Ich glaube du unterschätzt einfach wie sehr so ein Motor mit wenigen Zylindern nagelt wenn man den wirklich nicht dämmt. Und wie viel Dämmmaterial in einen Kleinstwagen rein passt.
Genauso:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> *Tiguan* 1.4 *Alltrack* ...
> Spritsaufen


Kauft man halt auch keine hoch gesetzte Schrankwand wenn man Sprit sparen will.

Was die beiden Beschwerden an geht beschwerst du dich da schlicht über die Physik, die hätte auch ein "gutes altes VW" nicht schlagen können.


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Vom Spritsaufen will ich gar nicht reden, aber unter 8l/100km komme ich nur im Flachland bei sanftem Gasfuß.
> Ansonsten zeigt die Durchschnittsanzeige 10 ... 12l auf 100km.
> 
> Neulich bin ich einen Up als Leihwagen gefahren mit 90PS Diesel.
> ...


Da scheint  möglicherweise die  Durchschnittsanzeige im Tiguan kaputt zu sein. Und im up!: Wie hast Du denn die "Kraft bis zum Abwinken" mit 3l Verbrauch gestestet?

 Irgendwie glaube ich davon kein Wort.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da scheint  möglicherweise die  Durchschnittsanzeige im Tiguan kaputt zu sein.


Nee, die stimmt laut Zapfsäule.



keinnick schrieb:


> Und im up!: Wie hast Du denn die "Kraft bis zum Abwinken" mit 3l Verbrauch gestestet?


Indem man mal voll beschleunigt.



keinnick schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich davon kein Wort.


Dann frag mal Deinen Schrauber.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass deine alten Golfs keine Diesel waren?


Ja, aber der Audi.
Und da hat man den Diesel fast nicht vom Benziner unterscheiden können im Leerlauf.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kauft man halt auch keine hoch gesetzte Schrankwand wenn man Sprit sparen will.


Ich will ja nicht unbedingt mit 4l/100km fahren, aber immer um die 10l, auch auf Landstraße ist schon ein bißchen viel.
Ich hätte wohl doch den 2l Motor nehmen sollen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was die beiden Beschwerden an geht beschwerst du dich da schlicht über die Physik,


Und die technischen Mängel vorher hast Du übersehen?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Audi.


Und die dämmen wie verrückt, was sie sich auch gut bezahlen lassen. Schon ein Volvo Diesel ist deutlich lauter.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht unbedingt mit 4l/100km fahren, aber immer um die 10l, auch auf Landstraße ist schon ein bißchen viel.
> Ich hätte wohl doch den 2l Motor nehmen sollen.


Natürlich hättest du. Der 1.4l passt zu einem Golf und da gehört er auch zum sparsamsten was es gibt. Beim Tiguan ist er schlicht überfordert.
Wobei mich die ganz extremen Werte doch wundern. Bei meinem wahrscheinlich kaum leichteren, Hybrid (aber weniger Frontfläche hat er natürlich) bin ich mit Dachbox auf 6l auf der Autobahn gekommen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die technischen Mängel vorher hast Du übersehen?


Federn und Stoßdämpfer nach 90tkm bei einem SUV ist imo Verschleiß und kein "echter" Mangel. Bleibt die Wasserpumpe die man normalerweise beim auch vorher stattfindenden Riemenwechsel mit tauscht und Bremssättel wo es sehr vom genauen Problem abhängt ob das jetzt an der Qualität oder der Nutzung lag.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2022)

Die Wasserpumpe tauscht man nur, damit sie nicht ungefragt ausfällt, sagt mein Schrauber.
Weil das Zeug eben heutzutage Schrott ist.

Bei älteren Autos mußte man nie eine Wasserpumpe tauschen.
Wenn man aber Plastik statt Messing einsetzt, dann hält sie keine 2 Jahre, wie beim Passat von mir.
Die flog noch innerhalb der Garantie weg.
Der Mechaniker hat mir dann die miserable Qualität gezeigt: man konnte das Antriebsrad per Hand durchdrehen, weil die Kupplungsstelle zur Welle aus Kunststoff war.

Na gut. der 1.8T hat nicht so ein hohes Drehmoment gehabt, da kann man schon mal was einsparen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bleibt die Wasserpumpe die man normalerweise beim auch vorher stattfindenden Riemenwechsel mit tauscht


Der 1.4er hat eine Steuerkette ... .



Olstyle schrieb:


> und Bremssättel wo es sehr vom genauen Problem abhängt ob das jetzt an der Qualität oder der Nutzung lag.


Mein Schrauber sagt Qualität und dem vertraue ich.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei meinem wahrscheinlich kaum leichteren, Hybrid (aber weniger Frontfläche hat er natürlich) bin ich mit Dachbox auf 6l auf der Autobahn gekommen.


Was ist das für ein Modell?

Vielleicht sollte ich wieder mal die Marke wechseln ... .


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2022)

Soso, bei älteren Autos musste man nie die Wasserpumpe wechseln...ähmm, doch.
Und was für ein Auto hast du denn genau?
Nen Tiguan Alltrack finde ich nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei älteren Autos mußte man nie eine Wasserpumpe tauschen.


Man hat die Wasserpumpe eigentlich schon "immer" zusammen mit dem Zahnriemen getauscht, wenn dieser die WaPu antreibt. Einfach weil man dabei eh alles auseinander nimmt, und es sich einfach anbietet in einem "Aufwasch" die WaPu (und Spannrollen usw) dann direkt mit zu tauschen.



Spoiler



Ob ein (nicht wartungsfreier) Zahnriemen-Antrieb überhaupt nötig ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Genau wie die Frage, warum es bei manchen Motoren (auch bei VW, zb. einem Modell des 1.6er Polo Variant) problemlos funktioniert die WaPu vom Keilriemen antreiben zu lassen ( = ganz einfacher Wechsel wenn WaPu mal defekt).


Ich hatte es ja schon mehrfach in verschiedenen Threads geschrieben, Wartung ist vom (klassischen) Autobauer erwünscht - damit verdient man die "richtige" Kohle. Ölfilter-Konzepte für Wechselintervalle von >100.000KM (oder ohne) gabs schon in den 80ern/90ern, oder keramische Beschichtungen für Laufflächen (oder Keramiklager) die dann quasi nicht mehr verschleißen (und afaik sogar ohne Öl funktionieren).

Aber wer will schon ein Auto bauen/verkaufen was nie in die Werkstatt muß... (außer vielleicht ein Hersteller der kein Werkstatt-Netz hat...)


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Soso, bei älteren Autos musste man nie die Wasserpumpe wechseln...ähmm, doch.
> Und was für ein Auto hast du denn genau?
> Nen Tiguan Alltrack finde ich nicht.



Alles Klar!
Dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt.
Danke.


----------



## Eckism (6. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Federn und Stoßdämpfer nach 90tkm bei einem SUV ist imo Verschleiß und kein "echter" Mangel. Bleibt die Wasserpumpe die man normalerweise beim auch vorher stattfindenden Riemenwechsel mit tauscht und Bremssättel wo es sehr vom genauen Problem abhängt ob das jetzt an der Qualität oder der Nutzung lag.


Federn und Bremssättel sind doch kein Verschleißteil...also ne Fahrwerksfedern schonmal defintiv überhaupt gar nicht...Bremssattel, ja gut, wenn man zu Faul ist, be Drahtbürste und mal Fett zu benutzen schon.

Die Dakar-Rallye wird er ja wohl mit nem 1,4er Motor nicht fahren...


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

Federn sind für mich definitiv ein Verschleißteil, die brechen gerne mal nach ner gewissen Zeit. Bei Bremssätteln bin ich bei dir. Bisschen Pflege und die halten ewig.


----------



## Eckism (6. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Federn sind für mich definitiv ein Verschleißteil, die brechen gerne mal nach ner gewissen Zeit. Bei Bremssätteln bin ich bei dir. Bisschen Pflege und die halten ewig.


Wie soll denn die "Gewisse Zeit" Aussehen?

Nach 20 Jahren und 250.000Km sind bei meiner ollen Ziege noch die Originalen Federn drin...und die Stoßdämpfer sind auch noch aus'n Werk, aber das ist ja nebensächlich, die sind tatsächlich nen Verschleißteil.

Mein anderer hat nach 8 Jahren und 270.000Km auch noch keine Federn und Stoßdämpfer wechseln müssen...

Bei gebrochenen Federn hat definitv der Hersteller bei der Qualität geschlampt. Am Fahrwerk DARF nix einfach mal so einfach brechen.


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

Federn brechen. Das ist nun mal Fakt.  Google einfach mal nach "feder auto verschleißteil". Gern geschehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Federn brechen.


Aber nur, wenn man keine nötigen Elemente im Federstahl hat (Mangan, Chrom, Vanadium, Molybdän).



Cruach schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal Fakt.


Nein, Pfusch.



Cruach schrieb:


> Google einfach mal nach "feder auto verschleißteil". Gern geschehen.


Da kommt raus, daß Federn Verschleißteile sind, *weil *der Stahl eine unterirdische Qualität besitzt.

Ordentlich legierte Federn brechen nicht, weil sie nicht korrodieren.
Würde man die Federn z.B. aus 52CrMoV4 herstellen, würden sie weder korrodiren noch brechen.

Mein A4 hat 340.000 km runtergerockt und keine Federbrüche aufgewiesen.
Der BMW genau so.

Schrott bricht - Qualität nicht.


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

Jaja...


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Federn und Bremssättel sind doch kein Verschleißteil...also ne Fahrwerksfedern schonmal defintiv überhaupt gar nicht...Bremssattel, ja gut, wenn man zu Faul ist, be Drahtbürste und mal Fett zu benutzen schon.



... jedes mechanische Bauteil unterliegt einem Verschleiß! Je nach Art der Beanspruchung und Pflege fällt diese unterschiedlich stark aus. Das Fahrwerk ist in sich ein Verschleißteil!
Wer an der Bremse mit Fett arbeitet gehört der Gesellenbrief aberkannt und braucht sich zum Thema KFZ-Reperatur nicht zu Wort melden! Dafür gab es früh Kupferpaste und heute spezielle Trockenschmiermittel, weil die Kupferpaste sich negativ auf mittlerweile vorhandene Sensorik am Rad auswirken kann.




Cruach schrieb:


> Federn brechen. Das ist nun mal Fakt.  Google einfach mal nach "feder auto verschleißteil". Gern geschehen.


... ein Hersteller von Spiralfedern findet in seinem Lastenheft die Soll-Spezifikation der Feder, passend zum vorgesehenen Arbeitsbereich. Eine Spiralfeder soll/darf nicht brechen. Wenn sie es tut ist es in Qualitätsmangel oder es wurde eine falsche Feder verbaut oder sie deutlich ausserhalb des Arbeitsbereiches belastet. Eine Feder ermüdet, indem sie sich mehr und mehr zusammenfaltet und an Höhe verliert und damit den Stoßdämpfer überlastet und in den Defekt treibt.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein A4 hat 340.000 km runtergerockt und keine Federbrüche aufgewiesen.
> Der BMW genau so.
> 
> Schrott bricht - Qualität nicht.


... so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Der Einsatz innerhalb der Spezifikation ist entscheidend. Wer z.B. im Baumarkt Material in den Kofferraum packt, bis die Räder im Radkasten verschwinden, braucht sich über ausfülle im gesamten Fahrwerk nicht wundern. Auch ist eine einseitige Belastung mit hohem Verschleiß verbunden.

Federn, welche 10 Jahre oder 150tkm und mehr geleistet haben, dürfen ermüdet sein und sind es auch! Das Fahrwerk ist als ganzes zu sehen. Es gibt nicht ein verschliessenes Teil, sondern das gesamte Konstrukt ist verschliessen.


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

Leute, eure Theorie mag ja schön und gut sein. Liest sich alles ganz toll!   In der Realität schauts aber so aus, dass Fahrwerksfedern herstellerunabhängig mal früher oder später brechen. Das ist nun mal Fakt. Ich selbst hatte das bei einem Japaner (weiß nicht mehr genau welche Marke), einem 100er Audi und einem Skoda Octavia BJ. 2012. Alle Autos deutlich unter 100000km. Nur weil ihr es noch nicht erlebt habt, heißt das noch lange nichts. Da ich mich hier im PCGHX Forum befinde, sollte euch ne schnelle Google-Suche auch nicht zu schwer fallen. Da könnt ihr euch zig Beiträge zu gebrochenen Fahrwerksfedern durchlesen...


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Leute, eure Theorie mag ja schön und gut sein. Liest sich alles ganz toll!


Wen meinst möchtest du denn mit "Leute" ansprechen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist als ganzes zu sehen. Es gibt nicht ein verschliessenes Teil, sondern das gesamte Konstrukt ist verschliessen.


Das sehe ich auch so.

Aber die Bremssättel hinten haben nun mal die Handbremse drin und kosten nun mal das Doppelte oder so.
Jedenfalls war ein halbes Monatsgehalt weg nach dem Tausch.

Bei alten PKWs hat man die mal nach 200.000 km gewechselt, aber da waren die alten noch brauchbar.


Cruach schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr euch zig Beiträge zu gebrochenen Fahrwerksfedern durchlesen...


Muß ich nicht, die hatte ich selber.

Aber an bestimmten Autos eben nie, egal wie lang sie gelaufen sind.
Komisch, nicht.


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

@wuselsurfer Manchmal hat man Glück, manchmal Pech. Wie so oft im Leben...


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer Manchmal hat man Glück, manchmal Pech. Wie so oft im Leben...


Wie gesagt, das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun.
Es ist das Material.


----------



## Eckism (6. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer an der Bremse mit Fett arbeitet gehört der Gesellenbrief aberkannt und braucht sich zum Thema KFZ-Reperatur nicht zu Wort melden! Dafür gab es früh Kupferpaste und heute spezielle Trockenschmiermittel, weil die Kupferpaste sich negativ auf mittlerweile vorhandene Sensorik am Rad auswirken kann.


Wenn die Führungsbolzen und Hülsen sabergemacht sind mit Fett schön einschmunzen...da sind doch diese Gummidinger drüber...da kommt nüscht raus.
Kupferpaste nimmt man schon aus dem Grund "ALUfelge" nicht...


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

@wuselsurfer 

Mercedes Feder gebrochen BMW Feder gebrochen Audi Feder gebrochen Hyundai Feder gebrochen Toyota Feder gebrochen

Du findest gebrochene Federn bei jedem! Hersteller. Man hat es als Kunde nicht in der Hand. Und du hast nun mal Glück, wenn du als Kunde gutes Material bekommst. Die eine Charge Federn ist gut, die andere nicht (warum auch immer). Kannst du dir nicht aussuchen, somit Glück. Von mir aus nenn es auch Schicksal, Karma oder was weiß ich. Trifft übrigens nicht nur auf Federn zu, sondern auf so ziemlich alles was sich käuflich erwerben lässt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die Führungsbolzen und Hülsen sabergemacht sind mit Fett schön einschmunzen...da sind doch diese Gummidinger drüber...da kommt nüscht raus.


Ich bin zwar kein Automechaniker, aber Fett und Bremsen vertragen sich nicht.

Da sollte man nicht mal mit fettigen Händen drauffassen.
Mein Schrauber hat da immer Handschuhe an, wenn es an die Bremsscheiben geht.

Ich stehe immer mal in der Werkstatt bei den Reparaturen.


Cruach schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer
> 
> Mercedes Feder gebrochen BMW Feder gebrochen Audi Feder gebrochen Hyundai Feder gebrochen Toyota Feder gebrochen
> 
> Du findest gebrochene Federn bei jedem! Hersteller.


Pfusch.



Cruach schrieb:


> Man hat es als Kunde nicht in der Hand. Und du hast nun mal Glück, wenn du als Kunde gutes Material bekommst. Die eine Charge Federn ist gut, die andere nicht (warum auch immer). Kannst du dir nicht aussuchen, somit Glück.


Nö, Pfusch.


----------



## Cruach (6. Februar 2022)

@wuselsurfer Jupp, wie du meinst....


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Automechaniker, aber Fett und Bremsen vertragen sich nicht.
> 
> Da sollte man nicht mal mit fettigen Händen drauffassen.
> Mein Schrauber hat da immer Handschuhe an, wenn es an die Bremsscheiben geht.


Er hat geschrieben wo man das Fett braucht. 
Und genau da hört das Fett auch rein. 
Passiert halt mal, dass die Gummitüllen kaputt gehen. 
Da muss man halt alles sauber machen, neu Fett rein und ne neue Gummitülle drüber machen. 
Guck das nächste mal genauer hin oder lass es dir zeigen. 


			https://m.autodoc.de/quick-brake/14644743?gshp=1
		

Mal als Beispiel. 

Ich frag mich ja immer noch, welches Auto du nun wirklich hast und warum da nach nicht 100tkm die Federn etc hin sind. 
Meine VAG Federn funktionieren nach 105tkm immer noch.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2022)

Joa. Gebrochene Federn gibt es immer wieder mal, aber meist hatten die dann nen Vorschaden. Ich selber hatte sowas noch nie, und kenne auch keinen der das irgendwann mal hatte. Aber dafür brechen bei Tesla hin und wieder die Querlenker aus der ersten Serie  Gibt zwar verstärkte Teile wo das alles dann hält, aber die ersten Jahre waren da echt problematisch. Genauso wie Motoren... erst so ab 2015 wurde das Zeug haltbar. Zuvor gab es sehr viele Motoren die getauscht werden mussten, vor allem wegen der Lager. 
Und da is es schon ne gute Sache. Man fährt in Servicecenter, die tauschen den Motor aus, nach ner Stunde biste wieder unterwegs. Danach geht der Motor nach NL, wird dort mit neuen Lagern versehen und steht wieder zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja immer noch, welches Auto du nun wirklich hast


Tut mir leid, daß man den Verschreiber sich nicht denken kann und da dauernd drauf rumreiten muß.



JoM79 schrieb:


> und warum da nach nicht 100tkm die Federn etc hin sind.


Die sind aber hin.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine VAG Federn funktionieren nach 105tkm immer noch.


Warte noch ein Weilchen ... .


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Danach geht der Motor nach NL, wird dort mit neuen Lagern versehen und steht wieder zur Verfügung.


Ein Elektromotor hat halt nur ein paar Teile, da geht das besser, wie bei einem Verbrennungsmonster.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2022)

Naja erst hattest du einen alten Tiguan, den Allspace gibts aber erst seit 5 Jahren.
Er hat also die gleiche Plattform wie mein Octavia.
Scheinbar fährst du sehr viel abseits befestigter Strassen, da wäre dein Verschleiss dann kein Wunder.

Zudem hat dein Motor auch keine Steuerkette, sondern einen "wartungsfreien" Zahnriemen.


----------



## Eckism (6. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Automechaniker, aber Fett und Bremsen vertragen sich nicht.


Der Bremssattel ist ja im eigentlichen Sinne auch keine Bremse, sondern ein hydraulisch betätigter, gleitgelagerter Bremsbelaghalter.   



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da sollte man nicht mal mit fettigen Händen drauffassen.
> Mein Schrauber hat da immer Handschuhe an, wenn es an die Bremsscheiben geht.


Da kann man schon mit fettigen Händen drauffassen...passiert halt...dazu wurde ja der berühmte "Bremsenreiniger" erfunden, der heißt nicht ohne Spaß so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja erst hattest du einen alten Tiguan, den Allspace gibts aber erst seit 5 Jahren.


Es ist der 1.4 TSI 4motion mit genauer Typenbezeichnung, Kurzbezeichnung T 5N glaube ich, Motorkennung CAVD mit 118kW mit Baujahr 2012.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem hat dein Motor auch keine Steuerkette, sondern einen "wartungsfreien" Zahnriemen.


Nein, er hat eine Steuerkette:
https://www.autosmotor.de/vw-tiguan-i-typ-5n-zahnriemen-oder-steuerkette-67519 .

Und auch bei einem Zahnriemen muß man ab und zu nach der Einstellung der Spannung sehen, so viel ich weiß.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2022)

Die Werkstätten müssen halt ausgelastet werden.  Da musst schon regelmässig alles zerlegen und kontrollieren  Wenn du kaum Werkstätten hast musst du bei der Konstruktion schon dafür sorgen dass die Autos so wenig wie möglich zurück kommen, bzw. alles so gelöst ist dass man es direkt beim Kunden zu Hause vom Mobilen Service erledigen lassen kann.
Glaub vor nem Jahr oder so in Bern am Tag der Offenen Tür im SeC sagte der Werkstattchef dass sie so weit kommen wollen dass die Autos nur noch bei Motor- Batteriewechsel oder Fahrwerksreparaturen in die Werkstatt kommen. Alles andere soll der Service vor Ort erledigen.
Für Karosseriesachen gibts ja die zertifizierten Bodyshops.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist der 1.4 TSI 4motion mit genauer Typenbezeichnung, Kurzbezeichnung T 5N glaube ich, Motorkennung CAVD mit 118kW mit Baujahr 2012.
> 
> 
> Nein, er hat eine Steuerkette:
> ...


Dann hast du aber auch keinen Allspace.
Wahrscheinlich Track&Style.
Und ja, dann hast du nen EA111 und der hatte noch Steuerkette.
Somit hast du auch noch keinen MQB sondern noch die alte PQ35 Plattform.

Zahnriemen würde ich alle 5 Jahre oder nach 75tkm wechseln.
Ist zwar keine Vorgabe, aber hatte so nie Probleme.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber auch keinen Allspace.
> Wahrscheinlich Track&Style.
> Und ja, dann hast du nen EA111 und der hatte noch Steuerkette.
> Somit hast du auch noch keinen MQB sondern noch die alte PQ35 Plattform.
> ...


... und die Wasserpumpe geht in Schritt gleich mit! 

@wuselsurfer ... 1.4l 4Motion ... mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare auf. Einen downsized Motor mit 4Motion sportlich dynamisch zu bewegen endet logischer Weise in sehr hohem Verbrauch und Verschleiß! Der Motor läuft ganz gut ohne 4Motion. Hier kann man gut sehen wie viel Sachverstand hier vom Gesetzgeber an den Tag gelegt wurde. Nen 2l Benziner hätte für die selbe Dynamik sicher weniger Sprit gebraucht, länger gehalten und mehr Dynamik versprüht. Aber das will in die Köpfe der Leute nicht rein.
Mein 6 Zylinder 2.5l TDi mit ca. 240PS ließ sich Überland locker mit 4.2-5l/km fahren. Auf der AB bis 160km/h um die 6.8-7l. Mit fettem Anhänger in den Bergen oder Vmax 250km/h auf der AB 11L. Will damit sagen, ein großer Motor der nicht stetig im oberen Drittel gefahren wird, verbraucht teilweise weniger und hält länger, als ein downgesizter der ständig im oberen Drittel getreten werden muss, weil das Drehmoment fehlt. Turbo und Kompressor helfen zwar, aber sind dann doch wieder nur zusätzliche Verschleißteile.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber auch keinen Allspace.


Hab ich schon gesagt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zahnriemen würde ich alle 5 Jahre oder nach 75tkm wechseln.
> Ist zwar keine Vorgabe, aber hatte so nie Probleme.


120.000km bei Benzinern hab ich mal gehört.
Aber das muß mein Schrauber wissen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2022)

Da gibt es keine allgemeine Regel, das ist je nach Motor sehr unterschiedlich.
@brooker 
Das man alle Anbauteile mit tauscht, gehört selbstverständlich dazu.
Als ich damals meinen Golf 2 gekauft habe, wurde der Zahnriemen auch getauscht.
Nur die Umlenkrolle wurde wohl vergessen.
Nen Jahr später ist der Riemen deswegen gerissen, war nen teurer Spass.


----------



## ZCenturio (6. Februar 2022)

Am besten bist heute selber Schrauber, eine gute Werkstatt zu finden ist schwierig.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2022)

t3n – digital pioneers: Elektromobilität: Der geplatzte Traum vom günstigen Laden.




__





						t3n  – digital pioneers | Das Magazin für digitales Business
					

News + Artikel für die digitale Wirtschaft. Das führende deutschsprachige Medium rund um die Themen eBusiness, Zukunftstechnologien und digitales Arbeiten.




					t3n.de
				




Genau das ist das Problem, kann ich fast 1 zu 1 so unterschreiben. Elektro fahren darf nicht teurer werden aber genau da bewegt es sich jetzt hin bzw, rechnet man die teuren Erstanschaffungskosten hinzu, ist es jetzt schon teurer gegenüber vergleichbaren Jahreswagen. Von den Vorteilen bezüglich Reichweite, Zuladung und Tankgeschwindigkeit mal ganz abgesehen.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2022)

Ich finde es großartig wie du alle Entgegnungen auf diese Diskussion ignorierst und einfach den selben Artikel nochmal postest


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde es großartig wie du alle Entgegnungen auf diese Diskussion ignorierst und einfach den selben Artikel nochmal postest


Ich ignoriere gar nichts sondern lese fleißig mit, habe aber gerade nicht besonders viel Zeit zum Antworten. Es ist auch nicht der gleiche Artikel, bei dem einen werden die steuerlichen Hintergründe beleuchtet und bei dem anderen die Grundsätzlichen, nämlich das Strom sehr stark steigt und das eine Energiewende nur gelingen kann, wenn sie nicht mehr kostet als vorher, was ich so unterschreiben kann.

MfG


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2022)

... hier nun endlich der Beweis ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uR_N0AZgKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Zur FSE: wenn die Fenster zu sind kannst du normal problemlos bis Höchstgeschwindigkeit telefonieren, solange dein Gesprächspartner und das Funknetz passen.


Glaub mir, das ist leider nicht so. Ich denk mir das ja nicht aus, sondern hab es selbst erleben dürfen. :/ 



brooker schrieb:


> Bei Split auf der Straße fährt man langsam! Die Radkästen und der komplette Unterboden sind bedämmt. Bedeutet, wenn da was scheppert, dann wurde was abgefahren, verloren oder vergessen wieder zu montieren.


Von der Dämmung merkt man aber nichts.



brooker schrieb:


> Wer das einfache Info-Paket bestellt, darf Funktion aber keine Höchstleistung erwarten. Ist also wie immer


Zum Glück sehen andere Hersteller das anders! 



brooker schrieb:


> Zur Lüftung, diese in geruchsneutral ausgelegt. Wenn da was riecht kommt das sehr oft von dem Wasser der Waschstraße, von Schutz bspw Laub oder anderes organisches Material der in den Wasserkasten gefallen ist. Oder, es war jemand zu freundlich und hat dort Milch oder Bier für dich als Andenken hinterlegt. Oder der Duft kommt von den Fussmatten.


Unsere Autos sind sehr gepflegt, da mit ihnen Geschäftsparter, Bürger etc. besucht werden. Da legt der Chef höchsten Wert drauf. Denoch stinkt es nach Plastik.



brooker schrieb:


> Zur Scheibenreunigung, wenn man vergisst den Scheibenwischer auszustellen obwohl es nicht regnet, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn der Scheibenwischer auf eine Verschmutzung reagiert


Interessante Aussage! Mein 2009er Opel macht das besser als der neuere Polo. Da ist die Wischautomatik immer an, aber er wischt nur wenn es regnet. Komisch oder?  



brooker schrieb:


> Zum Golf, wie fähst du denn die Verkehrsinsel an? Fontal oder quer?
> Bitte fahre zum Freundlichen und lass es überprüfen und richten. Es handelt sich um eine sicherheitsrelevante Einrichtung!


Wie ein bekannter Auto-Schrauber mal gesagt hat: Fährst du quer, siehst du mehr. 
Wie schon gesagt, da die Autos Firmenwagen sind, sind sie durch eine VW-Vertragswerkstatt scheckheftgepflegt.
Die Mägel werden also auch an die Werkstatt weitergegeben.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Zum Glück sehen andere Hersteller das anders!


Beim Golf gab es doch aus dem Grunde jetzt ein Update? Die HW für die Technik ist wirklich unterdimensioniert, war sie schon immer, was sich aber leider nicht im Preis widerspiegelt.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Unsere Autos sind sehr gepflegt, da mit ihnen Geschäftsparter, Bürger etc. besucht werden. Da legt der Chef höchsten Wert drauf. Denoch stinkt es nach Plastik.


Ist das bei Neuwagen nicht normal, die stinken doch immer?!?


Painkiller schrieb:


> Interessante Aussage! Mein 2009er Opel macht das besser als der neuere Polo. Da ist die Wischautomatik immer an, aber er wischt nur wenn es regnet. Komisch oder?


Es wird halt gespart wo es geht, leider aber findet sich das nicht im Endkundenpreis wieder. Die Preise bei VW kann man da schon fast als unverschämt bezeichnen., vor allem wenn man sich baugleiche Partnerautos anschaut, wie Seat/Cupra und Skoda. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Wie ein bekannter Auto-Schrauber mal gesagt hat: Fährst du quer, siehst du mehr.
> Wie schon gesagt, da die Autos Firmenwagen sind, sind sie durch eine VW-Vertragswerkstatt scheckheftgepflegt.
> Die Mägel werden also auch an die Werkstatt weitergegeben.


Wenn es bald mehr Elektroautos gibt, sinken die Wartungskosten und den Vertragswerkstätten brechen die Einnahmen weg, da muss man eben kreativ werden und finde den Fehler Fehler einbauen, um den Verdienstzweig am Leben zu halten. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @DaStash du fragst
> 
> Bekommst eine Antwort
> 
> ...


Dann zitiere doch auch bitte die Beiträge auf die ich geantwortet hatte, denn die Aussage steht in direktem Zusammenhang, siehe Diese kann man nicht zu Hause tanken. An Tankstellen wird man wohl auch eher schnelladen oder meint ihr, da stellt sich irgend jemand mehrere Stunden hin? Und wenn man Hauspreise als Vergleich heranzieht, als Vorteil, dann ist der Vermerk dass man mit einer Firmenkarte gar nichts zahlt, als positiv Kriterium auch nicht so unangebracht, zu mindestens könnte man den Smilie als Hinweis dahingehend verstehen, dass man die Logik dahin weiterspinnen kann.

Unterm Strich ist unter Idealbedingungen Strom laden aktuell noch günstiger, dennoch sehe schwarz, wenn ich mir dahingehend die Entwicklung angucke. Beim Verbrenner darf man nämlich auch nicht außer acht lassen, dass die Preise da forciert werden. Strom entwickelt sich nahezu von alleine und bei anhaltendem Anstieg sollte das Laden bald teurer werden, auch zu Hause, wenn man dem keinen Riegel vorschiebt.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das bei Neuwagen nicht normal, die stinken doch immer?!?


Auch noch nach zwei Jahren? oO


DaStash schrieb:


> Es wird halt gespart wo es geht, leider aber findet sich das nicht im Endkundenpreis wieder. Die Preise bei VW kann man da schon fast als unverschämt bezeichnen., vor allem wenn man sich baugleiche Partnerautos anschaut, wie Seat/Cupra und Skoda.


Nicht nur fast, das ist unverschämt. Man muss sich ja nur mal die Konkurrenz anschauen. Die schläft ja auch nicht.


DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn es bald mehr Elektroautos gibt, sinken die Wartungskosten und den Vertragswerkstätten brechen die Einnahmen weg, da muss man eben kreativ werden und finde den Fehler Fehler einbauen, um den Verdienstzweig am Leben zu halten.


Ein gutes Auto reift eben in der Werkstatt.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Auch noch nach zwei Jahren? oO


Ne, dass in jedem Fall nicht. Da merkst du halt schön, wie die Weichmachen durch deine Kapilaren strömen und deine Hoden weich klopfen... 
Wirklich nicht schön, gibt es eigentlich Tests, die so etwas prüfen? Das wäre für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Nicht nur fast, das ist unverschämt. Man muss sich ja nur mal die Konkurrenz anschauen. Die schläft ja auch nicht.


Naja, irgendwie muss man ja Umsatz erzielen, wenn es durch Mehrabsatz nicht mehr geht.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Ein gutes Auto reift eben in der Werkstatt.



Ich kann mich noch an meinen 4er Golf erinnern, der war nicht kleinzukriegen. Bis auf einmal Kupplung nachstellen und Fensterheber reparieren, hat der null Probleme bereitet und achtung, jetzt kommt es, man konnte noch selber... *Trommelwirbel* die Glühbirnen der Scheinwerfer wechseln... verrückte Zeit. *

MfG*


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ist unter Idealbedingungen Strom laden aktuell noch günstiger, dennoch sehe schwarz, wenn ich mir dahingehend die Entwicklung angucke. Beim Verbrenner darf man nämlich auch nicht außer acht lassen, dass die Preise da forciert werden. Strom entwickelt sich nahezu von alleine und bei anhaltendem Anstieg sollte das Laden bald teurer werden, auch zu Hause, wenn man dem keinen Riegel vorschiebt.


Unterm Strich sind die Betriebskosten generell niedriger bei E-Autos, das schließt den normalen Anwender, der eben nur öffentlich lädt mit ein. Neben den günstigeren Energiekosten kommen ja auch Steuerfreiheit und geringere Wartungskosten (eigene Erfahrung 50€ für ne Inspektion) usw. mit an.

Das Strom die nächsten Jahre teurer wird bzw stärker ansteigt als Benzin und Diesel (das ja irrsinnigerweise auch immer noch subventioniert wird) ist dabei keinesfalls vorgegeben. Zum einen wird die CO2 Bepreisung anziehen (1l Diesel verursacht immerhin ~3,2kg davon) und zum anderen wird beim Strom die EEG Abgabe gestrichen, zudem wird die Erzeugung spürbar billiger, wenn die teuren Atommeiler abgestellt werden (42ct/kWh --> ohne Subventionen ist Atomstrom wahnsinnig teuer). Man darf also gespannt sein. Aber das Rennen wird wohl zugunsten des Stroms ausgehen...


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2022)

@Zappaesk ... es war schon immer so, dasd Nieschenprodukte oder Markteinstiege zum Anfang günstiger, als bisherige Lösungen waren. Bspw Diesel vs Benzin. Nachdem jedoch eine bestimmte Durchdringung erreicht war, wurde der Kostenvorteil vom Staat oder übergeordneten Institutionen reguliert, damit unterm Strich mindestens wieder genauso viel Geld verdient wird wie vorher. Das wird beim E-Fahrzeug nicht anders sein.
Da es leider noch keine real Langzeitdaten zu Verschleiß usw gibt, würde ich auch hier vorsichtig sein. Service an Fahrwerk und Co. wird weiter notwendig sein. Aber wohin nur mit den dann beschäftigungsfreien Leute für Ölservice und allem was zum Motor dazugehört?


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Zappaesk Da es leider noch keine real Langzeitdaten zu Verschleiß usw gibt, würde ich auch hier vorsichtig sein.


Mal abgesehen von vielleicht modernen Akkutechniken die es noch nicht so lange gibt, und die bei aktuellen E-Autos zum Einsatz kommen (hast du da gerade ein Beispiel?), was genau bei einem E-Auto gibt es denn nicht schon mindestens 10 oder 20 Jahre im Industriellen Einsatz?


> Service an Fahrwerk und Co. wird weiter notwendig sein.


"Service" am Fahrwerk? Und ja, "und Co." gibt es auch weiterhin, ist aber jetzt eben ~90% weniger/kleiner.  Zündkerzen, Luftfilter, Öl und Ölfilter usw, mancher Service (zb. der "kleine" Service) besteht ja quasi nur aus Wartung/Kontrolle von Baugruppen die es beim E-Auto nicht gibt (oder nicht geben muß!).

Siehe zb. Tesla, wo es afaik keine zum Erhalt der Garantie nötigen vorgeschriebenen Wartungsintervalle gibt. Da reicht es aus, wenn man am (vor-)letzten Tag der Garantie bzw. den letzten Kilometern der Garantiebegrenzung (zb. 80.000KM?) zum Service fährt, um Mängel noch auf Garantie behoben zu bekommen.

Es gibt ja (primär eben von Tesla-Fahrern, weil es die nunmal am zahlreichsten [weil am längsten am Markt] gibt) genug Beispiele von E-Fahrern, die aufzählen wieviel weniger sie jetzt, im Gegensatz zu ihrem Verbrenner vorher, für Service und Wartung bezahlen.



> Aber wohin nur mit den dann beschäftigungsfreien Leute für Ölservice und allem was zum Motor dazugehört?


Vielleicht machen die ja dann irgendwelche sinnvolleren Jobs. ^^



Spoiler



Was machen denn zb. die ganzen Schweißer, die man seit der massenhaften Verbreitung von Schweißrobotern/-automaten nicht mehr braucht? Bzw. allgemein die ganzen Arbeiter, die seit der ersten Industrieroboter (vor ca. 60 Jahren eingeführt) ihre Jobs verloren haben (usw). Oder kennst du noch einen "Ruderer"? 

Es ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Großteil der Arbeiter ihre Jobs an "Roboter" verloren haben. Ich weiß nicht was du beruflich machst, aber die meisten Arbeiter haben nur aus einem einzigen Grund heute noch ihren Job - weil sie für ihren Chef (noch) günstiger sind als eine Maschine.

"Arbeit" ist, auch wenn viele Menschen das nicht glauben/verstehen, nämlich nicht der Sinn des Lebens.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYIfeZcXA9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNF9U_Bvo50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja sogar, "unsere Systeme" früh genug darauf umzustellen. Aktuell sieht es ja leider nicht danach aus (keine Arbeit = keine Kohle = du bist niemand)...


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von vielleicht modernen Akkutechniken die es noch nicht so lange gibt, und die bei aktuellen E-Autos zum Einsatz kommen (hast du da gerade ein Beispiel?), was genau bei einem E-Auto gibt es denn nicht schon mindestens 10 oder 20 Jahre im Industriellen Einsatz?
> 
> "Service" am Fahrwerk? Und ja, "und Co." gibt es auch weiterhin, ist aber jetzt eben ~90% weniger/kleiner.  Zündkerzen, Luftfilter, Öl und Ölfilter usw, mancher Service (zb. der "kleine" Service) besteht ja quasi nur aus Wartung/Kontrolle von Baugruppen die es beim E-Auto nicht gibt (oder nicht geben muß!).
> 
> ...


Dennoch werden die großen Anbieter die klaffende Service-Einnahmenlücke schließen, denn genau damit wurde doch viel eingenommen. Dann zahlt man das eben an anderer Stelle, der Punkt ist und darauf wollte er sicherlich hinaus, man zahlt es.  

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dennoch werden die großen Anbieter die klaffende Service-Einnahmenlücke schließen, ...


Wie denn? Klar, man wird vereinzelt Dinge unnötig verkomplizieren können, aber ob jetzt 90% oder 75%  der Wartungseinnahmen entfallen, der größte Teil kann nicht ersetzt werden. Die ganze Automobilindustrie wird extrem schrumpfen.

Auch ein Punkt warum die meisten (alten) Autobauer so gegen autonome Mobilität sind. Über kurz oder lang wird damit die komplette individuelle Mobilität wegfallen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt wirst du als Mensch (Anfangs auf bestimmten Strecken, dann überall!) gar nicht mehr fahren - und damit auch keinen Führerschein mehr machen dürfen.

Die individuelle Mobilität ist in erster Linie nur eines, Ressourcenverschwendung. Und eigentlich auch komplett unnötig. Die Hauptsache ist doch, man kommt nach wie vor dahin wo man hin will. Und was bedeutet das? ~70-80% weniger Autos werden nötig sein, die dementsprechend weniger Wartung (Teile zur Produktion, Ersatzteile zur Instandhalung, usw) brauchen. Gleichzeitig wird ja auch die Produktion/Wartung immer weiter automatisiert.

Und das ja nicht nur bei Autobauern. Über kurz oder lang wird es alle Bereiche treffen. Da kannst du noch so krampfhaft versuchen gegenzusteuern. Man kann den Fortschritt künstlich ausbremsen (das wird ja auch schon lange so gemacht), aber nicht aufhalten.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2022)

Da gibt es schon einige Stellschrauben, siehe höhere EK. Ein VW-Autohaus Besitzer meinte mal zu mir, dass man genau daran arbeitet, um das zu kompensieren, was auch für mich Sinn ergibt, denn das ist eines der großen Einnahmequellen, der Service. Die Menschen den Individualverkehr aus den Köpfen zu programmieren braucht viel, viel, vieeeel Zeit, bis dahin gibt es in jedem Fall Akkus, die locker und gewichtsreduziert die 1000km+ knacken und das ist das nicht unbedingt ein pro-Argument, gegen gegen den Individualverkehr. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (7. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch ein Punkt warum die meisten (alten) Autobauer so gegen autonome Mobilität sind. Über kurz oder lang wird damit die komplette individuelle Mobilität wegfallen.


Das uns das aber nicht mehr betrifft, sollte dazu gesagt werden...das passiert vielleicht in 200 Jahren, wenn sich die Menschheit davor nicht schon selbst ausgelöscht hat.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2022)

Die alten Hersteller können das gerne machen und ihre Kunden in Zukunft abschöpfen.. aber wie viele lassen sich das auf Dauer gefallen? 
Ich hab bis jetzt keinen einzigen Service machen lassen, vor Garantieende noch schnell ein paar Dinge instand setzen lassen und fahr jetzt erst mal fleissig weiter. Zwischen drin mal selber die wichtigsten Dinge wie Bremsflüssigkeit, Klimaanlage, Fahrwerk etc. überprüft, alles noch gut, also wozu genau soll ich jetzt einmal im Jahr zu nem Händler fahren?


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die alten Hersteller können das gerne machen und ihre Kunden in Zukunft abschöpfen.. aber wie viele lassen sich das auf Dauer gefallen?


Viele, weil viele nicht das Wissen haben um einschätzen zu können, ob etwas wirklich nötig ist oder nicht. Merkt man auch immer wieder, wenn man mal statt Vertragswerkstätten zu offenen wechselt oder aber zuverlässige Schrauber kennt, die bei dem Gebahren nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Beispiel, VW möchte gerne mein Panoramdach tauschen, geht angeblich nicht anders, weil es beim Aufgehen hakt. Jetzt wurde es geschmiert, wie vorgesehen und gut ist, der freie Schrauber ist erschüttert, immer wieder aber sagt auch ganz klar, dass das Masche ist und die Leute glauben es ja, schließlich ist VW eine solide "deutsche" Marke und genießt, warum auch immer, trotz Dieselgate, ein hohes Ansehen und Vertrauen, im Gegensatz zu den "billig" Chinaklonen.  So wird es kommuniziert.

MfG


Eckism schrieb:


> Das uns das aber nicht mehr betrifft, sollte dazu gesagt werden...das passiert vielleicht in 200 Jahren, wenn sich die Menschheit davor nicht schon selbst ausgelöscht hat.


Da halte ich auch Letzteres für eher wahrscheinlicher...  

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Nicht nur fast, das ist unverschämt. Man muss sich ja nur mal die Konkurrenz anschauen. Die schläft ja auch nicht.


Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Ich bin seit 40 Jahren VW-Fan, aber ein nächster wird wohl kein VW mehr.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Zappaesk ... es war schon immer so, dasd Nieschenprodukte oder Markteinstiege zum Anfang günstiger, als bisherige Lösungen waren. Bspw Diesel vs Benzin. Nachdem jedoch eine bestimmte Durchdringung erreicht war, wurde der Kostenvorteil vom Staat oder übergeordneten Institutionen reguliert, damit unterm Strich mindestens wieder genauso viel Geld verdient wird wie vorher. Das wird beim E-Fahrzeug nicht anders sein.



Du meinst mit neuen Technologien, die gefördert werden Atomkraft, Dieselkraftstoff oder Kohleabbau? All das wäre ohne Subventionen schon längst den Weg alles zeitlichen gegangen.

Spricht ja nichts dagegen,  dass der Staat ähnlich viel verdient.  Immerhin, wenn die Aufgaben des Staates weiterhin ähnlich sind braucht er auch ähnlich viel Geld.

Nur, wenn die Grundkosten niedriger sind,  dann ist es unterm Strich eben dennoch günstiger,  selbst wenn durch Steuern und Abgaben eine ähnliche Summe wie bislang dazu kommt.

Dafür spricht einiges,  Strom ist z. B. erheblich billiger herzustellen als Öl zu fördern. Letzteres wird zudem immer aufwändiger und damit teurer, während Ökostrom, ja in der Erzeugung jetzt schon billiger ist als konventioneller.

Zudem sind E-Autos in spätestens 5 Jahren auch dank gefallener Akkupreisen günstiger als konventionelle (statt quasi gleichteuer dank Förderung wie jetzt aktuell). 
Aktuell kostet ein E-Antriebsstrang (Motor + Getriebe + Achse) etwa soviel wie ein konventionelles Automatikgetriebe. Jetzt lass die Akkus noch ein bissle billiger werden...



brooker schrieb:


> Da es leider noch keine real Langzeitdaten zu Verschleiß usw gibt, würde ich auch hier vorsichtig sein.



Ich finde, bis auf die Akkus nichts, was es nicht schon jahrzehntelang gibt an so nem E-Auto Antrieb. Die aktuellen Akkus sind aber auch so, dass damit ziemlich hohe Laufleistungen erbracht werden können und das wird zukünftig noch besser.



brooker schrieb:


> Service wird weiter notwendig sein. Aber wohin nur mit den dann beschäftigungsfreien Leute für Ölservice und allem was zum Motor dazugehört?



Was machen eigentlich die ganzen ehemaligen Hufschmiede?

Technologie entwickelt sich weiter, Jobs verschwinden, andere kommen hinzu.  So ist das halt.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch ein Punkt warum die meisten (alten) Autobauer so gegen autonome Mobilität sind. Über kurz oder lang wird damit die komplette individuelle Mobilität wegfallen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt wirst du als Mensch (Anfangs auf bestimmten Strecken, dann überall!) gar nicht mehr fahren - und damit auch keinen Führerschein mehr machen dürfen.


Woran machst du fest, dass die Autobauer gegen autonome Mobilität sind?
Ich sehe das nicht, sondern eher, dass es aktuell einen Haufen Studien und auch Feldversuche zu autonomen Fahren inklusive autonomer Taxis/Kleinbusse gibt. Da ist u.a. VW stark beteiligt und will wohl ab 2025 einen solchen Service anbieten (schaun mer mal ob das klappt mit dem Timing)
Obendrein hat Daimler als bisher einziger Hersteller in D eine Serienzulassung erhalten auf der Autobahn bis 60km/h  autonom (Level3) zu fahren, in Staus oder Baustellen etwa. Das vielgelobte Tesla hat diese Zulassung zum Beispiel nicht u.a. weil da offenbar nicht alle Sicherheitsmerkmale erfüllt sind.

Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass die deutschen OEMs da weltweiter Technologieführer sind, aber es ist jetzt auch nicht so, dass da nichts passiert und das versucht wird zu verhindern.


----------



## Cruach (8. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Obendrein hat Daimler als bisher einziger Hersteller in D eine Serienzulassung erhalten auf der Autobahn bis 60km/h autonom (Level3) zu fahren, in Staus oder Baustellen etwa.


Das sogenannte "Level 3" von Mercedes funktioniert nur auf der Autobahn im zäh fließenden Verkehr bis 60km/h oder in einem Stau. In Baustellen funktioniert es nicht. Auch darf es nicht nass oder dämmrig/dunkel sein. Das ist eher so ein Mittelding zwischen Level 2 und 3.

PS: Da ist mir ein guter Spurfolgeassistent mit ACC und kapazitiven Lenkrad lieber.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Das sogenannte "Level 3" von Mercedes funktioniert nur im zäh fließenden Verkehr bis 60km/h oder in einem Stau. In Baustellen funktioniert es nicht. Auch darf es nicht nass oder dämmrig/dunkel sein. Das ist eher so ein Mittelding zwischen Level 2 und 3.


Die 60km/h Grenze ist gesetzlich vorgegeben, schneller ginge technisch schon, darf aber nicht, genauso wenig wie autonome Spurwechsel.
Nass und dämmerig sollte es sein dürfen, meiner Kenntnis nach. So sind ja auch Nässesensoren in den Radkästen und Lidar zusätzlich zu den Kameras (Tesla nutzt z.B. nur Kameras und haben auch aktuell keine Zulassung bei uns für Level 3) verbaut.
Ob Baustellen funktionieren oder nicht, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht genau.

Es ging mir nicht darum festzustellen, dass hier schon alles geht, sondern darum, dass es nicht erkennbar ist, dass die (alten) Hersteller gegen autonomes Fahren sind. Wie gesagt Mercedes ist aktuell der einzige Hersteller mit einer Zulassung für Level 3! Das es da noch enge gesetzliche Grenzen gibt, steht auf nem anderen Blatt und dass da noch Verbesserungspotential gibt ohnehin. Bis Level 5 ist es noch ein Stückle...


----------



## Cruach (8. Februar 2022)

@Zappaesk 

Level-3-Systeme funktionieren nur unter bestimmten, vorher definierten Bedingungen. Bei Mercedes sind das:


Die Strecke muss "freigegeben" sein. Dabei geht es hauptsächlich um die Verfügbarkeit von mobilem Internet und HD-Kartenmaterial. 90 Prozent der deutschen BAB-Strecken sollen zum Marktstart verfügbar sein.
Es muss Stau herrschen. Fährt über längere Zeit kein Auto im vorderen Sensorbereich, übergibt das System wieder an den Fahrer.
Damit zusammenhängend: Der Drive Pilot fährt nur bis 60 km/h. Technisch sind höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich, doch zur ersten Zulassung werden es zunächst maximal 60 km/h sein.
Der Fahrer muss "übernahmebereit" im Fahrersitz verbleiben. Er kann also Videos gucken, nicht aber schlafen oder den Fahrersitz verlassen. Diese Bedingungen überwacht die Innenraumkamera im Dashboard.
Das Wetter muss passen. Bei Nässe oder Schneefall steht die Automatik nicht zur Verfügung. Nässe erkennt ein Akustiksensor am Reifengeräusch, Schnee verrät sich durch Wetterbericht und Temperatursensoren.
Das Fahrzeug befindet sich nicht in einer Baustelle. Von Baustellen weiß das System aus der Datenfusion von Echtzeit-Verkehrsdaten, Kartenmaterial und Beschilderung. Es übergibt dann rechtzeitig an den Fahrer.
Quelle: Heise

Level 5 liegt in weiter Ferne, selbst Level 3 ist nur schwach am Horizont erkennbar. Stört mich aber nicht wirklich, da ein guter Spurfolgeassistent mit ACC und kapazitiven Lenkrad ein wirklich guter Ersatz ist. Und das bekommst du schon in nem Fabia.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Level 5 liegt in weiter Ferne, selbst Level 3 ist nur schwach am Horizont erkennbar. Stört mich aber nicht wirklich, da ein guter Spurfolgeassistent mit ACC und kapazitiven Lenkrad ein wirklich guter Ersatz ist. Und das bekommst du schon in nem Fabia.


Ich habe doch gar nirgends behauptet, dass es sich hier um ein super Level 3 System handelt oder gar, dass Level 5 vor der Tür steht. Es ging lediglich darum, dass deutsche Hersteller sich dem Thema nicht verweigern, sondern im Gegenteil Daimler als erster eine Zulassung für Level 3 im Rahmen des rechtlich erlaubten hat und somit in dem Bereich vorne mit dabei ist.

Abgesehen davon Level 3 bleibt Level 3, auch wenn er nicht unter allen Bedingungen funktioniert.

Persönlich finde ich Spurfolgeassistenten, bei denen man das Lenkrad festhalten muss furchtbar und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Hilfe. Entweder ich habe die Hand am Lenkrad, dann lenke ich oder ich habe sie nicht dran und das System lenkt. Festhalten und lenken und das ganze mit Eingriffen garniert durch nen Assistenten finde ich sehr nervig.


----------



## Eckism (8. Februar 2022)

Ihr mit euren Assistenzsystemen...elektrische Fensterheber und Memoryspiegel sind hilfreich, der Rest ist Schnulli.^^


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2022)

Deswegen hab ich grad mein Mopped abgeholt.. hab nen Tempomat nachrüsten lassen


----------



## Eckism (8. Februar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich grad mein Mopped abgeholt.. hab nen Tempomat nachrüsten lassen


Tempomat ist ja ansich schon Sinnlos, aber in nem Motorad?
Das wäre dieser Moment, wo sich bei uns alle umdrehen würden und diese Person plötzlich alleine dasteht.^^


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Tempomat ist ja ansich schon Sinnlos, aber in nem Motorad?
> Das wäre dieser Moment, wo sich bei uns alle umdrehen würden und diese Person plötzlich alleine dasteht.^^


Wieso das?

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2022)

Weil er ein Anhänger der "reinen Autofahrlehre" ist. 
Alles Humbug und brauch man ja nicht am Auto, gab's ja früher auch nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Tempomat ist ja ansich schon Sinnlos, aber in nem Motorad?


Meinen S50 müßte ich oft stark bremsen vor den Wegelagerern ... . 

Gut der Zylinder sah innen etwas aufgeräumter und geglättet aus, aber 50ccm hatte der immer noch.


----------



## Eckism (8. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso das?
> 
> MfG


Wenn man zu faul fürs Auto fahren ist, fährt man halt Bus oder Bahn und bringt dem Klima auch noch was.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man zu faul fürs Auto fahren ist, fährt man halt Bus oder Bahn und bringt dem Klima auch noch was.


Es ging doch gerade um das Motorrad?! Warum genau wird man da stehen gelassen wenn man einen Tempomat hat?

MfG


----------



## Eckism (8. Februar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ging doch gerade um das Motorrad?! Warum genau wird man da stehen gelassen wenn man einen Tempomat hat?
> 
> MfG


Nen Motorad ist zum heitzen da und nicht zum rumeiern. Ich wusste nichtmal das es nen Tempomat für Motoräder gibt.^^


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2022)

... das sich deutsche Autobauern der E-Mobilität verweigern kann ich weder aus der Presse noch im Reallive feststellen. Von Volkswagen kenne ich die Mobilitätsanbieter MOIA in Berlin und Hamburg. ID3 und ID4 Taxis habe ich auch schon fahren sehen. Und wenn ich lese, was an Geld in das Thema Entwicklung mit Bezug auf E-Mobilität und die Werksumrüstungen  bereitsgestellt wird, kann nur die 100% Party die Schlussfolgerung sein.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nen Motorad ist zum heitzen da und nicht zum rumeiern.


Solang du nicht auf die AB gehtst (mit 120) ist hier das maximale Tempo mitm Motorrad 80... klar, man kann es gerne schneller angehen lassen, aber ich hab keine 4stelligen Beträge für Bussen übrig, will mein Motorrad nicht beschlagnahmen und verwerten wollen und hab auch keinen Bock dann Monatelang Fussgänger zu sein...  aber es gibt genug die heizen. Und zum Glück erwischen sie mehr und mehr davon. Das bringt Geld von denen die eh zu viel haben und sorgt dafür dass es nicht wo anders geholt werden muss


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nen Motorad ist zum heitzen da und nicht zum rumeiern. Ich wusste nichtmal das es nen Tempomat für Motoräder gibt.^^


Genau deswegen gibt es ja Tempomaten bei Motorrädern, dass man an kritischen Stellen, wie Ortschaften oder Autobahnabschnitte nicht zu schnell fährt, geht ab 100 PS aufwärts ja ziemlich schnell. BMW verbaut beispielsweise bei den 1000ern, naked und Vollverkleidung Tempomaten und das ist schon nicht unpraktisch. In jedem Fall wird da "niemand" stehen gelassen, wenn da einer mit ein R oder Doppel R ankommt, eher im Gegenteil. 

MfG


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Solang du nicht auf die AB gehtst (mit 120) ist hier das maximale Tempo mitm Motorrad 80... klar, man kann es gerne schneller angehen lassen, aber ich hab keine 4stelligen Beträge für Bussen übrig, will mein Motorrad nicht beschlagnahmen und verwerten wollen und hab auch keinen Bock dann Monatelang Fussgänger zu sein...  aber es gibt genug die heizen. Und zum Glück erwischen sie mehr und mehr davon. Das bringt Geld von denen die eh zu viel haben und sorgt dafür dass es nicht wo anders geholt werden muss


Ihr Schweizer habt echt die A-Karte, was Motorrad fahren betrifft. 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (9. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woran machst du fest, dass die Autobauer gegen autonome Mobilität sind?


Hab ich doch geschrieben? Gut, dagegen ist vielleicht etwas zu viel, aber sie sind nicht wirklich dafür. Daimler war mit einem Partner am forschen, ist aber glaube 2019 schon ausgestiegen. Info: Ich rede von autonomem fahren, also Fahrzeugen ohne Fahrersitz. Alles andere sind mehr oder weniger "Assistenzsysteme". Was Mercedes offiziell darf, können auch andere Hersteller schon lange.

Ist doch auch verständlich, dass die Autobauer nicht wirklich an komplett autonomer Technik "mit vollem Einsatz" interessiert sind, da es wie gesagt indirekt das Ende der individuellen Mobilität bedeutet. Davon bin ich jedenfalls überzeugt.

Das Hauptproblem bei der autonomen Mobilität ist nicht die Erkennung der Umwelt bei Regen oder Schnee, auch wenn einzelne Konzepte hier noch schwächeln. Das Problem ist der Mensch. So lange er im Verkehr teilnimmt, gibt es einen sehr großen unberechenbaren Risikofaktor. Das Internetz ist voll von Videos/Compilations, die eindrücklich zeigen, wie "dumm" der Mensch sehr oft reagiert, bzw. sich verhält. Wenn dein Auto komplett fehlerfrei autonom fährt, bringt es nichts, wenn dir zb. aus dem Gegenverkehr ein "Mongo" (warum auch immer) plötzlich frontal vor deine Kiste fährt.

Über kurz oder lang müssen die Menschen aus den Autos verschwinden, damit die autonome Mobilität ihre Vorteile komplett entfalten kann. Dazu müssen die Fahrzeuge nicht nur miteinander vernetzt sein, sie müssen auch in Abhängigkeit zueinander reagieren können. Wenn dann zb. Auto A einem plötzlich auf die Straße laufenden Kind ausweichen will (ggf. in den Gegenverkehr), dann kann es dies früh genug den anderen Fahrzeugen mitteilen - die dann entsprechend reagieren können (quasi noch bevor Auto A sein Ausweichmanöver einleitet).

Wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, dann ist nunmal idR (>90%) der Mensch daran Schuld (siehe auch Beispiele wie Costa Concordia, Ever Given, Andreas Lubitz usw). Und die individuelle Mobilität (das eigene Auto) ist schon aus wirtschaftlichen und ökologischen Gründen nicht sinnvoll. Aber damit verdienen die Autobauer aktuell noch ihr großes Geld.

Ohne Elon Musk bzw. Tesla wäre die E-Mob (Egal ob Akku oder Brennstoffzelle oder ...) noch lange nicht da, wo sie heute ist, obwohl es funktionierende E-Autos bzw. Konzepte schon lange vor Tesla gab. Und jetzt überleg mal, wenn schon bei einem Konzept mit lediglich weniger Teilen bei der Produktion und weniger Wartung/Service die klassischen Autobauer auf die Bremse treten, was wird wohl bei einem Konzept (voll autonom) der Fall sein, was mit ~80% weniger Fahrzeugen auskommt? Was "nur" noch eine Dienstleistung sein wird?

Oder glaubst du es hat finanzielle Gründe, dass die 5 oder 10 Unternehmen die bzgl. Forschung an autonomer Mobilität aktuell am weitesten fortgeschritten sind, Unternehmen sind, die (noch) überhaupt keine Autos bauen?

Siehe Tesla. Die haben überhaupt nichts erfunden, rein gar nichts. Die haben einfach nur vorhandene und schon lange etablierte Technik neu kombiniert. Und so wie es ausschaut gibt ihnen der Erfolg recht. Komisch, denn die Autobauer haben uns seit einer Ewigkeit erzählt, dass die Kunden an solchen Fahrzeugen gar nicht interessiert seien.

Und bzgl. "das eigene Auto ist so in den Köpfen drin": Genau so wie ein E-Auto fast jeden sofort begeistert der mal eines gefahren ist, wird es mit dem autonomen Personentransport als Dienstleistung sein. Wozu monatlich/täglich so viel Geld (TcO !) für das eigene Auto zahlen, wenn der Transport (ab der eigenen Haustür) so viel günstiger - und im Endeffekt auch "spaßiger/entspannter" - ist. Und zwar ganz besonders auch dann, wenn das semi-individuelle autonome Fahrzeug auch noch deutlich besser ausgestattet ist, als der Wagen den man sich selbst leisten könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn dein Auto komplett fehlerfrei autonom fährt, bringt es nichts, wenn dir zb. aus dem Gegenverkehr ein "Mongo" (warum auch immer) plötzlich frontal vor deine Kiste fährt.


Mit der Aussage implizierst du, dass der Mensch  sich besser bei Idioten im Verkehr verhält als der Computer. 
Woher?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem bei der autonomen Mobilität ist nicht die Erkennung der Umwelt bei Regen oder Schnee, auch wenn einzelne Konzepte hier noch schwächeln. Das Problem ist der Mensch. So lange er im Verkehr teilnimmt


Und Fußgänger und Radfahrer werden auch in Jahrzehnten nicht einfach verschwinden  .


----------



## INU.ID (9. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage implizierst du, dass der Mensch  sich besser bei Idioten im Verkehr verhält als der Computer.
> Woher?


So hab ich dat natürlich nicht gemeint. Ich bezog mich auf die extreme Reduzierung von Unfällen, wenn der Mensch als Fehlerquelle komplett ausscheidet. Natürlich findet auch eine deutliche Reduzierung statt, wenn nur sein Anteil reduziert wird. Deswegen mein Beispiel mit dem Menschen, der auch bei einem autonomen Verkehrsteilnehmer eine Situation provozieren kann, wo ein Crash unvermeidbar ist (bzw. auch eine "Superintelligenz" ihn dann nicht mehr verhindern kann).


Olstyle schrieb:


> Und Fußgänger und Radfahrer werden auch in Jahrzehnten nicht einfach verschwinden  .





INU.ID schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang müssen die Menschen *aus den Autos* verschwinden, damit die autonome Mobilität ihre Vorteile komplett entfalten kann.
> ...
> Wenn dann zb. Auto A *einem plötzlich auf die Straße laufenden Kind* ausweichen will (ggf. in den Gegenverkehr), dann kann es dies früh genug den anderen Fahrzeugen mitteilen - die dann entsprechend reagieren können (quasi noch bevor Auto A sein Ausweichmanöver einleitet).


Ich dachte damit sei klar was ich meine. Werden Radfahrer von Autos an- bzw. überfahren, oder umgekehrt.  (bzw. was ist gefährlicher) Das gleiche mit Fußgängern (und Autos). Klar, Unfälle bei denen Radfahrer die Fußgänger überfahren werden autonome Autos nicht verhindern können.

Bzw. grundsätzlich Unfälle die von den "restlichen" menschlichen Teilnehmern (Zweiradfahrer, Trikefahrer, Quadfahrer, Fußgänger) verursacht werden, und bei denen keine Intelligenz die Physik außer Kraft setzen kann. So lange Menschen noch irgendwie teilnehmen, wird er auch immer einen Rest an unvermeidbaren Zwischenfällen provozieren. Siehe auch diese Videos mit dem Titel "Insurance Scam/Fraud", wo Menschen sich absichtlich ganz knapp vor Autos werfen/laufen/fahren, um Geld von der Versicherung zu bekommen.

Ich sagte ja, der Mensch ist ein unberechenbarer Faktor. Deswegen muß er auch soweit wie möglich da weg, wo es irgendwie gefährlich werden kann. 

Siehe auch das Beispiel mit dem Uber-Testfahrzeug, was die Frau umgefahren hat, die die Straße überqueren wollte. Die würde heute noch Leben, wenn Uber nicht vor Fahrtbeginn den Notbremsassistenten des Testfahrzeuges deaktiviert, oder die menschliche "Mitfahrerin" aufgepasst, und nicht irgendwelche Videos auf ihrem Smartphone geschaut hätte.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Info: Ich rede von autonomem fahren, also Fahrzeugen ohne Fahrersitz. Alles andere sind mehr oder weniger "Assistenzsysteme". Was Mercedes offiziell darf, können auch andere Hersteller schon lange.



Vollautonom ist mangels gesetzlichem Rahmen aktuell noch gar nicht erlaubt, zumindest hier in Europa nicht. In anderen Ländern kenne ich die Situation nicht, aber völlig frei ist das nirgends.
Dazu kommt, die Hersteller hätten auch gar keine Autos, die das wirklich können. Insofern ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren was einzelne Hersteller wollen.

Allerdings ist Daimler aktuell der einzige, der eine Zulassung für Europa bekommen hat. Insofern können das andere eben nicht schon lange, sondern schlicht gar nicht.  Der große Unterschied zwischen einem etablierten Hersteller und einem Tesla ist, dass die einen das in ihren Serienfahrzeugen anbieten für dass es eine Zulassung gibt und was eben zuverlässig (meint ohne Gefahr für Leib und Leben funktioniert), jeder dieser Hersteller nutzt dafür etablierte Tools für FMEA und FuSi Beurteilungen. 
Tesla baut halt das ein, was normal schon irgendwie funktioniert und begibt sich damit in einen Graubereich. Dadurch wird suggeriert, dass die in diesem Bereich weiter sind als andere Hersteller, in der Realität trauen die sich nur mehr.

Ich arbeite selbst in der Antriebsstrangentwicklung und habe schon diverse Projekte in Serie gebracht (Handschalter, DKGs, Hybridsysteme, elektrische Achsen... für diverse Hersteller, vermutlich sind viele von euch schon mit solchen Getrieben gefahren). Alleine der Aufwand z,.B. ein neues Parksperrenkonzept (sicherheitskritisch, aber im Vergleich zu (teil)autonomen fahren ein Witz) in Serie zu bringen ist absurd hoch - weil es eben immer funktionieren muss und nicht nur meistens.

Ich weiß nicht wie Tesla solche Sachen prüft, validiert und letztlich serienreif macht, allerding bezweifel ich es sehr stark, dass da ähnlich hohe Standards gelten. Man kann das gut oder weniger gut finden, aber das ist einfach der Unterschied.

Vollautonome Taxis will VW im übrigen 2025 im Einsatz haben, in KA lief letztes Jahr ein Projekt eines anderen Anbieters, ebenfalls vollautonom (auch wenn noch ein Aufpasser mit drin saß). Es ist nicht so, dass hier das Feld komplett den Softwareriesen überlassen wird, die sicherlich tolle Systeme bauen können, aber halt keine Autos. Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren viel tun, etablierte Unternehmen den Bach runter gehen und neue aus dem Boden schießen und größtenteils gleich wieder eingehen...

Ich teile aber deine Ansicht, das der Individualverkehr zurück gehen wird und die Automobilindustrie massiv schrumpfen wird. Den meisten Jugendlichen ist das Auto heute auch nicht mehr so wichtig, wie es uns seinerzeit war. Ich habe Söhne im relevanten Alter und ein wenig Einblick was da vorgeht (wer versteht schon Jugendliche... deswegen nur ein wenig). Aber die Anzahl derer, die bewusst keinen Führerschein machen, weil sie keinen brauchen ist überraschend hoch. Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, aber auch Kollegen erzählen ähnliches, ganz von der Hand zu weißen wird es also nicht sein - auch wenn hier sicher keine Mehrheit der Jugendlichen so denkt.

Ich halte es auch für wünschenswert, wenn es alternative Mobilitätskonzepte geben wird und die Städte nicht mehr ausschließlich auf die Bedürfnisse des Individualverkehrs zugeschnitten werden. Die Lebensqualität steigt da dann signifikant.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So hab ich dat natürlich nicht gemeint.


Das klang so als wäre der Mensch hier selbstverständlich besser


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich teile aber deine Ansicht, das der Individualverkehr zurück gehen wird und die Automobilindustrie massiv schrumpfen wird.


Was den Autobauern auch bewusst ist. Ein Schulfreund macht Logistik bei BMW und die waren wohl schon dran Szenarien von 1/3 der heutigen Stückzahlen vorzuplanen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was den Autobauern auch bewusst ist. Ein Schulfreund macht Logistik bei BMW und die waren wohl schon dran Szenarien von 1/3 der heutigen Stückzahlen vorzuplanen.


Ja, ganz doof sind die ja nicht, die wissen schon, dass ein sehr großer Umbruch bevorsteht. 

U.a. natürlich auch, weil der über Jahrzehnte quasi geschlossene Markt der Autohersteller durch die Elektromobilität zum einen durcheinander gewürfelt wird und zum anderen die Einstiegshürde für neue Konkurrenz erheblich niedriger ist. Einen E-Antrieb kann man irgendwo günstig  zukaufen oder auch selbst entwickeln, bei Verbrennern ist das deutlich schwieriger gewesen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass hier das Feld komplett den Softwareriesen überlassen wird, die sicherlich tolle Systeme bauen können, aber halt keine Autos.


Da irrst du dich, siehe Tesla. Das Auto ist an sich schon lange "ausgereift", entscheidende Baugruppen bzw. das Know-How (oder die Entwicklungs-Software) diesbezüglich kann man (gerade als zb. milliardenschweres IT-Unternehmen) problemlos einkaufen. Gleichzeitig finden in einzelnen Bereichen tlw. gravierende Änderungen bzgl. der Möglichkeiten statt. Siehe zb. das Thema 3D-Druck (zb. Metalldruck von Parare GmbH). Stichwort "Geometriefreiheit":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit so einem Verfahren kann man ganz einfach beliebige Änderungen vornehmen, ohne zb. jedesmal teure Werkzeuge/Gussformen usw. herstellen zu müssen. Oder man kann Teile aus einem Kunststoff drucken, die heute noch aus Metall gegossen werden, einfach eben wegen der Geometriefreiheit (und der damit möglichen höheren Belastungen). Ein "Drucker" kann quasi jedes Teil beliebig (leicht abgeändert) herstellen, da sämtliche Änderungen nur in der Software/dem 3D-Modell stattfinden, für die Produktion/den Ausdruck dann aber quasi irrelevant sind. Und ja, ich weiß dass das aktuell noch nicht so wirklich für eine Massenproduktion geeignet ist (Stichwort Geschwindigkeit, auch wenn ein Drucker mehrere Teile gleichzeitig drucken kann), aber laß mal noch ein paar Jahre ins Land gehen.

Ganz interessant bei dem Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3x6Pawz5SME:161

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rouven (der Herr neben JP) kommt übrigens von Audi, und ist jetzt CTO von/bei Lamborghini.


Hier der 3D-Laserdrucker noch mal im Einsatz:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zrS1GA7ors:2015

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich, siehe Tesla. Das Auto ist an sich schon lange "ausgereift", entscheidende Baugruppen bzw. das Know-How (oder die Entwicklungs-Software) diesbezüglich kann man (gerade als zb. milliardenschweres IT-Unternehmen) problemlos einkaufen. Gleichzeitig finden in einzelnen Bereichen tlw. gravierende Änderungen bzgl. der Möglichkeiten statt. Siehe zb. das Thema 3D-Druck (zb. Metalldruck von Parare GmbH). Stichwort "Geometriefreiheit":


Fertigungsknowhow und insbesondere die dahinterstehenden Qualitäts-, Logistik- und sonstigen Prozessen kann man natürlich einkaufen und man kann, so wie es Fisker macht sein Auto einfach von Magna  oder einen anderen Autohersteller bauen lassen. Aber genau dann ist man ja wieder von den etablierten Herstellern abhängig und darauf angewiesen, gerade wenn die viel lieber ihre eigenen Autos bauen und verkaufen würden. Ein Händler- und Servicenetz hat man dann natürlich immer noch nicht und muss hier (eben wieder Fisker) einen anderen Weg finden, von dem ich gespannt bin ob er akzeptiert wird. Man wird sowas zukünftig aber öfters sehen, da bin ich bei dir.

Tesla geht einen anderen Weg und tut sich ja auch noch sehr schwer mit eben diesen Prozessen und das merkt man den Autos an. Tesla hat einen innovativen Antriebsstrang und auch sonst noch die eine oder andere Innovation zu bieten, aber die Autos selbst sind eher nicht state of the art, die Qualität ist auch sehr stark schwankend. Dazu ist der Service und der Umgang mit Mängeln sehr stark ausbaufähig. Eben das was ein klassischer Autobauer erheblich besser macht.

3D Druck ist noch sehr weit von einem automotiv tauglichen Serieneinsatz entfernt. Da zählen Centbruchteile in der Kalkulation und ein neues Verfahren, dass aktuell noch erheblich teurer ist als bewährte Technik tut sich da sehr schwer. Gleichwohl bietet er natürlich tolle Möglichkeiten, nur eben nicht in Millionenstückzahlen zu geringen Preisen, sondern eher für Nischenlösungen. Wie lange das so bleiben wird, muss man abwarten.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Fertigungsknowhow und insbesondere die dahinterstehenden Qualitäts-, Logistik- und sonstigen Prozessen kann man natürlich einkaufen und man kann, so wie es Fisker macht sein Auto einfach von Magna  oder einen anderen Autohersteller bauen lassen. Aber genau dann ist man ja wieder von den etablierten Herstellern abhängig und darauf angewiesen, gerade wenn die viel lieber ihre eigenen Autos bauen und verkaufen würden. Ein Händler- und Servicenetz hat man dann natürlich immer noch nicht und muss hier (eben wieder Fisker) einen anderen Weg finden, von dem ich gespannt bin ob er akzeptiert wird. Man wird sowas zukünftig aber öfters sehen, da bin ich bei dir.
> 
> Tesla geht einen anderen Weg und tut sich ja auch noch sehr schwer mit eben diesen Prozessen und das merkt man den Autos an. Tesla hat einen innovativen Antriebsstrang und auch sonst noch die eine oder andere Innovation zu bieten, aber die Autos selbst sind eher nicht state of the art, die Qualität ist auch sehr stark schwankend. Dazu ist der Service und der Umgang mit Mängeln sehr stark ausbaufähig. Eben das was ein klassischer Autobauer erheblich besser macht.
> 
> 3D Druck ist noch sehr weit von einem automotiv tauglichen Serieneinsatz entfernt. Da zählen Centbruchteile in der Kalkulation und ein neues Verfahren, dass aktuell noch erheblich teurer ist als bewährte Technik tut sich da sehr schwer. Gleichwohl bietet er natürlich tolle Möglichkeiten, nur eben nicht in Millionenstückzahlen zu geringen Preisen, sondern eher für Nischenlösungen. Wie lange das so bleiben wird, muss man abwarten.


Teslas größter Vorteil ist, dass sie sich von Zulieferern weitesgehend unabhängig machen und viel selber herstellen, insbesondere Technik, Prozessoren aber eben auch mechanische Lösungen und "DAS" ist ihr entscheidender Vorteil, nicht mehr von Dritten abhängig zu sein und dadurch viel flexibler und individueller agieren zu können. Große Unternehmen mit X Zulieferern sind halt wahnsinnig träge, sieht man ja aktuell sehr gut beim Umstieg von Verbrennern auf Elektro.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2022)

Das mag bei manchen Schlüsseltechnologien der Fall sein. Vor allem in den Dingen, die besonders innovativ sind. Das meiste andere können Zulieferer erheblich besser. Tesla hat gar nicht die Kapazität alles selbst in der gleichen Qualität zu entwickeln wie es die Zulieferer haben, die zudem einen jahrzehntelangen Knowhow Vorsprung haben, den eine einzelne Firma nicht einfach innerhalb weniger Jahre aufholen kann. Stückzahleffekte, Flexibilität usw kommt bei den Zulieferern noch dazu. Alles selbst zu machen ist schlicht Quatsch.

Abgesehen davon warum sollte ein Zulieferer keine individuellen Lösungen machen? Eigentlich machen die gar nichts anderes...


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2022)

__





						Teslas drei strategische Vorteile gegenüber VW und Co.
					

VW vs. Tesla: Volkswagen verkaufte im vergangenen Jahr 30 mal mehr Autos als Tesla, ist aber an der Börse 17 Milliarden Euro weniger wert.




					www.wiwo.de
				




Habe auf die Schnelle leider nur das hier gefunden, wo das aber auch angerissen wird Dazu hatte ich mal einen sehr detaillierten Artikel gelesen, warum Tesla anderen Autoherstellern deutlich voraus ist und welche Vorteile die Selbstkonstruktion vieler entscheiden Anbauteile mitsichbringt im Vergleich zu der Drittanbieter Abhängigkeit von anderen Unternehmen und dass genau das einer der entscheidendenden Vorteile ist.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das mag bei manchen Schlüsseltechnologien der Fall sein.


Und das ist eben der springende Punkt. Tesla setzt andere Prioritäten bei der Entscheidung was eine Schlüsseltechnologie ist und was nicht.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Tesla hat gar nicht die Kapazität alles selbst in der gleichen Qualität zu entwickeln wie es die Zulieferer haben, die zudem einen jahrzehntelangen Knowhow Vorsprung haben, den eine einzelne Firma nicht einfach innerhalb weniger Jahre aufholen kann.


Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig! Das ganze Konzept welches Tesla hier verfolgt nennt sich vertikale Integration.

Tesla entwickelt zum Beispiel seine Chips selbst und lässt sie dann bei TSMC fertigen. Keine Frage, die Eigenentwicklung ist riskant und kostet sicher einiges an Geld. Aber unter dem Stich ermöglicht es Tesla mehr Flexibilität. So kann Tesla schnell die Soft- und Firmware umschreiben und Chips ggf. umfunktionieren, wenn es in einem Sektor mal eng wird. Das funktioniert deshalb, weil viele Chips in den Autos "Standardhalbleiter"sind, die sich für diverse Zwecke nutzen lassen. Das widerum hat einen weiteren Vorteil: Tesla kann bei Firmen kaufen, welche diese "Standardkost" zwar anbieten, aber sich primär gar nicht auf dem Radar der Automobilindustrie befinden. Dieser enormen Flexibilität ist ein großer Teil des Erfolgs geschuldet.

Schön zu sehen während der Corona-Pandemie. Viele Autobauer mussten Federn lassen, weil ihnen die Chips zur Fertigung gefehlt haben, und Tesla hat neue Fertigungsrekorde aufgestellt. Das zeigt sehr klar, das ihre Strategie aufgeht.

Und sieht man sich die fertigen Produkte mal näher an, dann gibt der Erfolg ihnen Recht. Der Tesla D1, Dojo und der FSD-Chip sind sehr beeindruckend für eine so unerfahrene Firma wie Tesla. 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon warum sollte ein Zulieferer keine individuellen Lösungen machen? Eigentlich machen die gar nichts anderes...


Weil es nicht nur um individuelle Lösungen geht, sondern schlicht um Innovationen, und das perfekte Abstimmen von Hardware und Software. Apple geht seit einiger Zeit den gleichen Weg. Sieh dir nur mal den Apple M1 an. 2023 soll laut Gerüchteküche das erste iPhone mit Apples eigenen 5G Modem erscheinen. Gefertigt wird es bei TSMC. 

_“People who are really serious about software should make their own hardware.”  _
―    Alan Kay

Elon Musk wurde mal gefragt, wie innerhalb von Tesla gearbeitet wird. 

Das war seine Antwort: 


> “Tesla is absurdly vertically integrated compared to other auto companies or basically almost any company. We have a massive amount of internal manufacturing technology that we built ourselves…. It’s like, okay, what are the things we want to make, design a machine that will make that thing, then we make the machine.”
> 
> “This makes it quite difficult to copy Tesla… because you can’t do catalog engineering. You can’t just [say] I’ll pick up the supplier catalog, I’ll get one of those.” When it comes to what Tesla does, “there is no catalog. Look at it. So we made the machine, that made the machine that made the machine,” says Musk.
> 
> ...



Tesla ist sicher nicht der Heiland und weit davon entfernt als "perfekt" bezeichnet zu werden, aber mir persönlich gefallen ihre Lösungsansätze, Ideen, Visionen und Spinnereien.  

Sie bringen Schwung in eine Industrie, die sich in meinen Augen im Dornröschenschlaf befunden hat. Ähnlich wie bei AMD vs. Intel und AMD vs. Nvidia hoffe ich einfach, das die anderen Hersteller aus dem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen und loslegen. Der Weckruf seitens Tesla war ja hoffentlich laut und deutlich genug.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Fertigungsknowhow und insbesondere die dahinterstehenden Qualitäts-, Logistik- und sonstigen Prozessen kann man natürlich einkaufen und man kann, so wie es Fisker macht sein Auto einfach von Magna  oder einen anderen Autohersteller bauen lassen. Aber genau dann ist man ja wieder von den etablierten Herstellern abhängig und darauf angewiesen, gerade wenn die viel lieber ihre eigenen Autos bauen und verkaufen würden.


Nicht ganz, und auch nur zum Start. Tesla hat mit dem Roadster angefangen, den man zusammen mit u.a. Lotus entwickelt hat. Mal davon abgesehen dass der Rahmen wiederum von einem dänischen Zulieferer (für Lotus) entwickelt wurde, und er auch im Opel Speedster verwendet wurde (= Lotus und Opel haben ihn auch nicht selbst entwickelt). Ab dem Model S (2009) war es dann schon eine komplette Eigenentwicklung.

Und schau wo Tesla heute steht. Spaltmaße usw. ja, ok, das geht besser, aber da nehmen sich andere amerikanische Hersteller (die es 100 Jahre länger gibt) ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel. Deutschland setzt da eben in einigen Bereichen andere Maßstäbe. Das ist aber nicht die Frage, sondern die Kundenakzeptanz. Und siehe da:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDSqDrooMEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die scheint trotzdem hervorragend zu sein. Und Tesla bietet nicht nur eigene (sehr leistunsfähige!) "Supercharger" an, kein anderer Autobauer hat auch nur Ansatzweise so ein großes Netz aus dem Boden gestampft. Hier wären zukünftig durchaus Kooperationen mit "neuen" Herstellern denkbar. Aktuell wird das Netz ja schon langsam auch für andere Hersteller geöffnet (die aber noch nicht die volle Leistung nutzen).



Zappaesk schrieb:


> 3D Druck ist noch sehr weit von einem automotiv tauglichen Serieneinsatz entfernt. Da zählen Centbruchteile in der Kalkulation und ein neues Verfahren, dass aktuell noch erheblich teurer ist als bewährte Technik tut sich da sehr schwer. Gleichwohl bietet er natürlich tolle Möglichkeiten, nur eben nicht in Millionenstückzahlen zu geringen Preisen, sondern eher für Nischenlösungen. Wie lange das so bleiben wird, muss man abwarten.


Jain. Ja, es ist aktuell noch teurer, muß aber eben auch nicht für alles angewendet werden. Vielleicht werden in Zukunft alle Teile eines Fahrzeuges aus Druckern kommen, aber man braucht eben auch nicht die "Millionen-Stückzahlen" wie bei klassischer Produktion, um die Kosten für die Werkzeuge/Gussformen (und deren Entwicklung usw) wieder rein zu bekommen. Ähnlich der Softwareupdates wie man regelmäßig bei zb. Tesla bekommt, könnte man in sehr kurzen Abständen auch Bauteile "updaten", und direkt in die Produktion einfließen lassen.

Technisch gesehen muß man aktuell eigentlich nur die Produktionszeit der einzelnen Teile reduzieren, um "massentauglich" zu werden, bzw. die für Stückzahl XYZ nötige Anzahl an Geräten zu reduzieren. Nicht vergessen, ein einzelner "Drucker" kann ja gleichzeitig mehrere (dutzende/hunderte) Stücke produzieren.

Aber ja, bis die Wirtschaftlichkeit die "taugliche" Grenze erreicht hat, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern. Wie lange genau, keine Ahnung. Ich denke aber es geht schneller als man glaubt. Aber es ging mir ja auch nur um 1 einziges Beispiel, das zeigt wie sehr eine neue Technologie das Spiel ändert, und alle wieder bei 0 anfangen - es einem Autobauer/Zulieferer (aber nicht nur bei dort!) nichts (mehr) bringt, wenn er in einem bestimmten Verfahren 100 Jahre Erfahrung hat - und es plötzlich neue Verfahren gibt.

Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, viele Kritiker hätten niemals gedacht, dass es Tesla so weit schafft. Und die haben in quasi allen Bereichen bei 0 angefangen, und sind gegen eine der (relativ gesehen) modernsten und erfahrensten Industrien überhaupt angetreten. Ich finde da muß man nach ~15 Jahren auch noch nicht (oder überhaupt) 1:1 auf dem Niveau von zb. Audi oder Mercedes produzieren.

Und wie gesagt, bzgl. K.I bzw. autonomer Mobilität sind sie, nicht zuletzt wegen der enormen (und immer weiter wachsenden) Fahrzeugflotte, die permanent Daten sammelt, in sehr vielen Bereichen ganz weit vorne. Damit meine ich nicht nur die schon in deren Fahrzeugen verfügbaren Funktionen. Und wer weiß schon wie genau es auf dem Gebiet bei Tech-Unternehmen wie Google oder Apple (usw) ausschaut, die Stand heute noch kein einziges Auto gebaut haben. Die aber schon sehr viel Rechenleistung in das Thema K.I. usw. investiert haben.

Technisch gesehen sind ja schon Teslas in der Lage zu lernen. Sie schicken permanent Bilder ins HQ, die bei Unstimmigkeiten von Menschen (oder einer dort laufenden K.I.) analysiert, und die Ergebnisse dann wieder in die Fahrzeug-Software "eingelernt" werden. Sowas gab es vorher auch noch nicht - und gibt es selbst heute bei den meisten (allen?) Konkurrenten noch nicht. Und sowas (Real-Daten-Analyse) kann man auch nicht so einfach einkaufen.

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das simulieren solcher Daten am Computer die selbe "Qualität" hat, man also auch ohne eine entsprechende Fahrzeugflotte auf den selben Stand kommen kann. Die K.I. müsste dann ja quasi Dashcam-Videos analysieren, die ja wiederum auch irgendwo herkommen müssen. Hier hätte dann vermutlich Google wieder einen Vorteil (wegen der ganzen Videos auf deren Servern [YouTube zb.]).


Edit:



DaStash schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Strategischer Vorteil Nummer eins:*
> 
> Der frühe Start. 17 Jahre alt wird Tesla in einigen Monaten, der Erfahrungsschatz ist entsprechend groß. Weil andere Autobauer den Kaliforniern jahrelang nur untätig zusahen, sind die nun weit enteilt. Auf mindestens fünf Jahre schätzen Experten den technischen Vorsprung heute, die Innovationsstärke ist unerreicht. Hinzu kommt, dass Tesla als Startup nicht den Ballast eines hundert Jahre alten Verbrenner-Herstellers hat. Musk muss sich nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, was zehntausende Mitarbeiter, die nur Verbrenner bauen können, künftig machen sollen.
> 
> ...





Edit2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Bwahpyr2b8:201

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Die in dem Prototyp verbauten Scheibenbremsen wurden laut des Unternehmens nur aus Sicherheitsgründen verbaut"

Da haben wir schon das nächste Konzept bzgl. komplett elektrischer (bzw. ReKu-) Bremse. Ich bin mal gespannt wann das erste Serienfahrzeug damit ausgestattet wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und das ist eben der springende Punkt. Tesla setzt andere Prioritäten bei der Entscheidung was eine Schlüsseltechnologie ist und was nicht.


Eben, die Frage ist halt was dem normalen Kunden wichtiger ist. 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig! Das ganze Konzept welches Tesla hier verfolgt nennt sich vertikale Integration.
> 
> Tesla entwickelt zum Beispiel seine Chips selbst und lässt sie dann bei TSMC fertigen. Keine Frage, die Eigenentwicklung ist riskant und kostet sicher einiges an Geld. Aber unter dem Stich ermöglicht es Tesla mehr Flexibilität. So kann Tesla schnell die Soft- und Firmware umschreiben und Chips ggf. umfunktionieren, wenn es in einem Sektor mal eng wird. Das funktioniert deshalb, weil viele Chips in den Autos "Standardhalbleiter"sind, die sich für diverse Zwecke nutzen lassen. Das widerum hat einen weiteren Vorteil: Tesla kann bei Firmen kaufen, welche diese "Standardkost" zwar anbieten, aber sich primär gar nicht auf dem Radar der Automobilindustrie befinden. Dieser enormen Flexibilität ist ein großer Teil des Erfolgs geschuldet.


Jetzt wäre ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig mit der Aussage. 

Es gibt dutzende Beispiele, bei denen sich Autofirmen in ihre vertikale Integration verrannt haben und dann eben, weil sie da ein Schweinegeld drin investiert haben nicht wirklich flexibel reagieren konnten und dem Markt hinterher gelaufen sind. 

Vertikale Integration ist kein Allheilmittel und auch nichts, was andere im Automobilbau (nicht mit Chips, aber eben mit quasi allem anderen) nicht auch schon versucht hätten. Es gibt gelungene Beispiele dafür, aber fast alle Beispiele sind nur temporärer Natur.

Die Chips selber zu entwickeln ist sicher ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Tesla, ob daraus dauerhaft ein Vorteil entsteht sei mal dahin gestellt. Gerade eine so kleine Firma wie Tesla läuft da natürlich auch Gefahr sich zu verzetteln und mangels Manpower und Geld wirds dann schwer. 

Zudem, ein eigener Chip macht noch lange kein gutes Auto. Das ist nur die Kür, wenn quasi alles andere tut. Aktuell sehe ich für meine Zwecke kein Feature das Tesla hat und ich nicht woanders auch bekommen würde - da aber halt mit einem vernünftig gemachten Auto drumherum und mit ordentlichem Service.


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2022)

... wasn bei Tesla los? Keine Technologie oder keine Chips ... ? 









						Tesla lügt schon wieder: Tausende Kunden in Deutschland reingelegt
					

Wer einen Tesla kauft und für Funktionen bezahlt, die bei Auslieferung fehlen, wird sich ärgern. Doch genau das ist nun erneut passiert.




					www-inside--digital-de.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2022)

Schlechte Kommunikation wie immer.

Man liefert lieber aus anstatt auf Teile zu warten.
Aber man sagt das natürlich nicht.

Also ansich nicht dumm, aber unglaublich dreiste Aktion.


----------



## Eckism (20. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wasn bei Tesla los? Keine Technologie oder keine Chips ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Najaaaaa, autonomes fahren...bis das erlaubt ist, werden die jetzigen Autos schon mehrmals Konservendosen gewesen sein.^^


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht sparen sie sich einfach die aktuelle Hardware und rüsten dann bei denen, wo es wirklich nötig wird dann das nach das es braucht.... Solange FSD nicht zugelassen ist spielt es ja keine Rolle was drin ist, nutzen kann/darf man es ja eh noch nicht  Aber die Kohle kann man schon mal kassieren.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vertikale Integration ist kein Allheilmittel und auch nichts, was andere im Automobilbau (nicht mit Chips, aber eben mit quasi allem anderen) nicht auch schon versucht hätten. Es gibt gelungene Beispiele dafür, aber fast alle Beispiele sind nur temporärer Natur.


Das hab ich auch nie behauptet. Aber der Erfolg und die Auslieferungszahlen geben Tesla hier nun mal Recht. Wenn man es vernünftig macht, dann kann das auch funktionieren.

Werfen wir doch mal einen Blick nach Wolfsburg um zu sehen wie es VW mit der Old-School Methode so geht: 




__





						Schichten-Aus vorerst nur im VW-Werk Wolfsburg
					

Seite 1: Am VW-Stammsitz werden ab April Nachtschichten gestrichen. Es werden schwierige Gespräche zwischen Vorstand und Betriebsrat erwartet, aber weiter Standorte seien nicht betroffen.




					www.wiwo.de
				






Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig mit der Aussage.


Zwo, eins, Risiko  
Spaß beiseite... 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Chips selber zu entwickeln ist sicher ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Tesla, ob daraus dauerhaft ein Vorteil entsteht sei mal dahin gestellt. Gerade eine so kleine Firma wie Tesla läuft da natürlich auch Gefahr sich zu verzetteln und mangels Manpower und Geld wirds dann schwer.


Absolut! Es ist immer ein Risiko wenn man irgendwo voran gehen will. Aber die Strategie dahinter finde ich persönlich einfach gut. Das Wissen im eigenen Haus zu haben ist gerade im Zusammenspiel von Hard- & Software essenziell.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zudem, ein eigener Chip macht noch lange kein gutes Auto. Das ist nur die Kür, wenn quasi alles andere tut. Aktuell sehe ich für meine Zwecke kein Feature das Tesla hat und ich nicht woanders auch bekommen würde - da aber halt mit einem vernünftig gemachten Auto drumherum und mit ordentlichem Service.


Hier stimme ich dir auch zu! Es ist das Zusammenspiel von Hard- und Software welches bei Tesla in meinen Augen besser ist, als bei der Konkurrenz. Sieh nur mal in diverse Foren wo ein ID3/4-Thread existiert. Da werden Softwareprobleme angesprochen, die einem mächtigen Hersteller wie VW nicht passieren dürfen. Und diese Softwareprobleme haben noch nicht einmal was mit E-Mobilität zu tun. Wie fluffig die Infotaiment-Software bei Tesla funktioniert hat mich beim fahren des Model S Raven übrigend damals echt überrascht. Das war ich von BMW, VW & Co. anders gewöhnt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2022)

VW hat bei den IDs versucht mit der Brechstange alles gleichzeitig zu ändern. Deshalb hatte man dann einen ähnlichen Auslieferungszustand wie Tesla zu Beginn einer Modellreihe. Und kein schlechtes Gewissen weil andere machen es ja auf. "Nur" die Wichtigkeit von OTA-Updates für diesen Zweck hatte man nicht verstanden.

Zu der reduzierten Steuergeräte-Ausstattung bei Tesla: Solang man beim Nachbuchen nicht einen erhöhten Satz zum nachrüsten verlangt sehe ich da kein echtes Problem. Kommunizieren sollte man sowas natürlich trotzdem, das nicht zu tun ist schlicht dumm und unnötig.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2022)

Das FSD wird immer teurer. Als wir unsere gekauft haben kostete das Gesamtpaket aus Autopilot und FSD noch 6000 Aufpreis, inzwischen sind sie auf  über 11.000 gestiegen. Sobald man es kauft (egal ob sofort oder auch 2 Jahre später) gilt der Preis . Angeblich reicht die verbaute Hardware. Es gibt aber zwischen 2017 und so 2020 etliche Autos die den alten Nvidia Computer fürs Fahren hatten (Autopilot 2 und 2.5) und Tesla da seinen eigenen Rechner entwickelt hat. Leute die FSD gekauft haben bekamen bzw. Bekommen den neuen Rechner gratis. AP2 Kunden auch noch neue Kameras. 
Die Frage ist halt für die Zukunft. Wenn FSD gesetzlich erlaubt wird wird man sehen welche Sensoren etc. noch nachgerüstet werden müssen.
ich denke Tesla ist sich des Risikos bewusst und weiss dass die derzeitige Hardware nicht reichen wird, und erhöht deswegen wohl stetig den Preis für das Paket. Fragt sich nur ob sie 2026 oder so dann noch 10 Jahre alte Autos aufrüsten… bezahlt wurde es ja.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Als wir unsere gekauft haben kostete das Gesamtpaket aus Autopilot und FSD noch 6000 Aufpreis, inzwischen sind sie auf über 11.000 gestiegen.


Ich sehe auf der Bestellseite vom M3 noch 7500€


----------



## BigBoymann (21. Februar 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Tesla geht einen anderen Weg und tut sich ja auch noch sehr schwer mit eben diesen Prozessen und das merkt man den Autos an. Tesla hat einen innovativen Antriebsstrang und auch sonst noch die eine oder andere Innovation zu bieten, aber die Autos selbst sind eher nicht state of the art, die Qualität ist auch sehr stark schwankend. Dazu ist der Service und der Umgang mit Mängeln sehr stark ausbaufähig. Eben das was ein klassischer Autobauer erheblich besser macht.


Sorry, wenn ich das so deutlich sage, aber in vielen Punkten ist Tesla den Arrivierten um Meilen voraus. 

1.) Qualität lässt sich sicherlich drüber streiten, was man darunter versteht. Spaltmaße usw. sind sicherlich ein qualitativer Aspekt in denen Tesla den gehobenen Fahrzeugklassen meilenweit hinterherhinkt. Sieht man andere Aspekte, gehört zur Qualität aber eben auch so etwas wie Software, wie Wartungsbedarf etc. und gerade in diesen Aspekten steht Tesla schon wieder sehr sehr gut da. 

2.) Service ist schon lange kein Gedanke mehr der arrivierten Autobauer. Ich nehme mal nur VW heraus und kann dir einige Dinge aufzählen die da eben nicht im Bereich des Service laufen, nimm mal nur die T5 AGR Schäden, hier hat VW nachweislich ein günstiges Aluminium verbaut, was sich auflöst und den Motor unwideruflich schädigt, was zu hohem Ölverbrauch und anschließendem Motorschaden führt, das Ganze bei oftmals nicht einmal 100.000 km. Man würde denken, ein Serviceorientiertes Unternehmen würde bspw. einen Rückruf starten und die AGR Ventile austauschen, nix da und es kommt noch schlimmer, keine Übernahme der Reperaturkosten, sofern man die Garantie überschritten hat, obwohl es nachweislich am schlechten Material liegt, der Fehler also schon im Werk eingebaut wurde. Nächstes Beispiel wäre der Umgang mit den Steuerketten, anfänglich wurde da versprochen "wartungsfrei", was in den Statuten dann irgendwas um 180.000km bedeutet hätte, mittlerweile musst du (selbst wenn du das Auto unter diesen Bedingungen gekauft hast) alle 60.000km tauschen. Kulanz, Übernahme von Kosten? Nix da! Kunde wird mit wahnsinnigen Werkstattkosten vergrault. 

3.) der klassiche Autobauer hat meines Erachtens nach in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ausgedient, in meinen Augen gehen wir sogar wieder back to the roots und werden zunehmend sehen, dass sich wenige allgemein verfügbare Plattformen (Bosch und Benteler bieten soetwas) verfestigen und dafür hunderte, oder gar tausende Karosseriebauer auftauchen, die letzlich wie früher ein Fahrgestell mit ihrer Karosserie veredeln. 

Dazu kommt, dass sich dank neuerer Technologien zunehmend Arbeitsschritte bei der Fertigung individualiseiren lassen, brauchte man früher teure Gussformen, teure Pressen und Stanzen und lohnte sich soetwas erst ab X Autos, sind 3D Druck, GFK/CFK heute schon echte Alternativen die es auch lohnenswert machen geringe Stückzahlen zu fertigen. Letzlich werden sich in zwanzig bis dreißig Jahren die Autobauer durch einen wesentlichen Kernaspekt unterscheiden und das ist die Software.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf der Bestellseite vom M3 noch 7500€


Aber du musst zuerst den Erweiterten Autopilot schon kaufen, der kostet auch schon über 3000  Nur FSD allein geht nicht. Auf meiner Rechnung ist FSD noch mit 3000 ausgewiesen, der EAP 2.100. Macht zusammen 5100.. der Preis hat sich also in 4 Jahren mehr als verdoppelt. Das was man dafür bekommt nicht unbedingt


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schlechte Kommunikation wie immer.
> 
> Man liefert lieber aus anstatt auf Teile zu warten.
> Aber man sagt das natürlich nicht.
> ...


... wenn sowas einer der deutschen Hersteller machen


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber du musst zuerst den Erweiterten Autopilot schon kaufen, der kostet auch schon über 3000  Nur FSD allein geht nicht. Auf meiner Rechnung ist FSD noch mit 3000 ausgewiesen, der EAP 2.100. Macht zusammen 5100.. der Preis hat sich also in 4 Jahren mehr als verdoppelt. Das was man dafür bekommt nicht unbedingt


... mit Speck fängt man Mäuse!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber du musst zuerst den Erweiterten Autopilot schon kaufen, der kostet auch schon über 3000


Wenn du das M3 in den Warenkorb legst mit FSD wird auch nur FSD für 7500 berechnet und nicht 7500+3800


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2022)

Weil das Thema "Akku und Recycling" immer wieder aufkommt:
Auch Mercedes hat bzw. bekommt nun eine eigene Recycling-Anlage 





__





						Mercedes-Benz etabliert nachhaltiges Batterierecycling: Eigene Recyclingfabrik startet 2023 | marsMediaSite
					

Mercedes-Benz etabliert nachhaltiges Batterierecycling: Eigene Recyclingfabrik startet 2023




					group-media.mercedes-benz.com


----------



## DaStash (21. März 2022)

Zum Thema Batterien/ Garantieen. Das wird noch interessant werden. Ich finde es ja schon grundsätzlich erstaunlich, dass 30 % "weniger Reichweite toleriert werden müssen. Der Gebrauchtwagenkauf in dem Segment dürfte unter diesem Gesichtspunkt deutlich leiden, niemand kauft sich einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gebraucht, wenn man das rechtssicher nicht ausschließen/garantieren kann.









						Batterien in Elektroautos: Feststellung der Restkapazität wird zum Streitfall
					

Um den Zustand der Batterie nach ein paar Jahren bahnt sich Diskussionsbedarf an. Denn die exakte Feststellung des Energiegehaltes ist nicht definiert.




					www.heise.de
				




MfG


----------



## brooker (21. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zum Thema Batterien/ Garantieen. Das wird noch interessant werden. Ich finde es ja schon grundsätzlich erstaunlich, dass 30 % "weniger Reichweite toleriert werden müssen. Der Gebrauchtwagenkauf in dem Segment dürfte unter diesem Gesichtspunkt deutlich leiden, niemand kauft sich einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gebraucht, wenn man das rechtssicher nicht ausschließen/garantieren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das muss sich alles noch Rütteln und die Praxis muss uns noch Lehren. Bin gespannt, wie es dann in 2-3 Jahren aussieht!


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2022)

Beta-Software für den Falcon 9 Mode steht zur Verfügung!  








						Tesla's latest software update allows you to use Falcon 9 mode - Funny
					

17,420 points • 745 comments




					9gag.com
				






DaStash schrieb:


> Der Gebrauchtwagenkauf in dem Segment dürfte unter diesem Gesichtspunkt deutlich leiden, niemand kauft sich einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gebraucht, wenn man das rechtssicher nicht ausschließen/garantieren kann.


Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr? Aber wenn man sich mal auf mobile.de umschaut, oder auch bei meinem Autohändler ums Eck, dann sieht man sehr viele E-Autos auf dem Hof stehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon grundsätzlich erstaunlich, dass 30 % "weniger Reichweite toleriert werden müssen. Der Gebrauchtwagenkauf in dem Segment dürfte unter diesem Gesichtspunkt deutlich leiden, niemand kauft sich einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gebraucht, wenn man das rechtssicher nicht ausschließen/garantieren kann.



Man kann es aber auch einfach so machen, dass man sich den Zustand des Akkus vor dem Kauf attestieren lässt. Niemand muss ein Auto mit einem Akku kaufen, der "bloß" noch 70% seiner ursprünglichen Kapa hat. Abgesehen davon dürfte vielen auch ein Auto reichen, dass eben keine 350km sondern nur noch 245km  Reichweite hat, sehr viele Pendler oder auch Einkaufskutschen fahren keine Riesenstrecken und kommen damit immer noch locker hin. Das niemand sowas kaufen würde oder das es da ein unkalkulierbares Risiko gäbe halte ich für ne reine Stammtischparole.

Außerdem dürfte man davon ausgehen, dass die 30% im Normalfall erst nach einer erheblich längeren Laufzeit auftreten als vom Hersteller garantiert. Kein Hersteller ist so dumm es da drauf im großen Stil ankommen zu lassen. Natürlich gibt es da immer mal nen Ausreißer, aber Garantiezeiten werden normal so gewährt, dass man statistisch auf der sehr sicheren Seite ist.

Btw Verbrenner verlieren im Laufe ihres Lebens bei hohen Laufleistungen irgendwann Leistung, der Verbrauch steigt auch. Da macht sich auch niemand nen Kopf drüber.


----------



## DaStash (22. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr? Aber wenn man sich mal auf mobile.de umschaut, oder auch bei meinem Autohändler ums Eck, dann sieht man sehr viele E-Autos auf dem Hof stehen.


Ja und da bleiben sie ja auch aus genannten Gründen stehen. Außerdem handelt es sich dabei größtenteils um Kleinstwagen. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen will die gebraucht keiner haben.  Dazu dann noch der Preisverfall und wie gesagt, dass größte Manko, Thema Batterie. Bei Mietakkus wird es noch schwieriger. Das schreckt natürlich ab.








						Gebrauchte Elektroautos: Neuwagen-Förderung lässt Preise purzeln
					

Eine DAT-Auswertung zeigt: Bei gebrauchten Elektroautos hat der befürchtete Preisrutsch bereits eingesetzt. Schuld ist die verlängerte Förderung für elektrisch angetriebene Neuwagen.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				




MfG


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man kann es aber auch einfach so machen, dass man sich den Zustand des Akkus vor dem Kauf attestieren lässt. Niemand muss ein Auto mit einem Akku kaufen, der "bloß" noch 70% seiner ursprünglichen Kapa hat.


Und wie genau macht man das rechtssicher, siehe geposteten Artikel, denn darum ging es ja?!?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dürfte vielen auch ein Auto reichen, dass eben keine 350km sondern nur noch 245km  Reichweite hat, sehr viele Pendler oder auch Einkaufskutschen fahren keine Riesenstrecken und kommen damit immer noch locker hin. Das niemand sowas kaufen würde oder das es da ein unkalkulierbares Risiko gäbe halte ich für ne reine Stammtischparole.


Na wer bereit ist mit solchen Verlusten ein Gebraucht E zu kaufen und das gar das Risiko einzugehen, dass Teile oder der ganze Akkus getauscht werden muss kann das ja gerne machen, ich denke viele Käufer wird man für diese Anforderung nicht finden.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Außerdem dürfte man davon ausgehen, dass die 30% im Normalfall erst nach einer erheblich längeren Laufzeit auftreten als vom Hersteller garantiert. Kein Hersteller ist so dumm es da drauf im großen Stil ankommen zu lassen. Natürlich gibt es da immer mal nen Ausreißer, aber Garantiezeiten werden normal so gewährt, dass man statistisch auf der sehr sicheren Seite ist.


Lässt man mal die Jahreswagen von Geschäftsleuten weg, kaufen sich viele Autos für deutlich längere Zeiträume und da ist solch ein Reichweitenverschleiß nicht gerade optimal, dass muss man wissen, wenn die Reichweite eh schon auf Kante genäht ist. Ist ja nicht so das man bei 130-140 kmh auf der Autobahn, was auf nicht wenige Pendler zutrifft, auf jene Kilometer kommt, wie wir wissen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Btw Verbrenner verlieren im Laufe ihres Lebens bei hohen Laufleistungen irgendwann Leistung, der Verbrauch steigt auch. Da macht sich auch niemand nen Kopf drüber.


30 %??? Wäre mir neu.^^ 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2022)

Die Frage ist doch dann eher, wie sehen die Preise bei geringerer Reichweite aus? Jedes fehlende % ca. 1000€ weniger, wäre ok.

Der A6 etron könnte mir fast gefallen, allerdings kommt der erst in 2 Jahren raus und dann muss der auch erst mal 3 Jahre rumdüsen, bevor der ne Option wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wie genau macht man das rechtssicher, siehe geposteten Artikel, denn darum ging es ja?!?


Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter. Der ÖAMTC bietet das für seine Mitglieder an, kostet wohl 99€, ist jetzt natürlich nur für Österreicher interessant. Der TÜV Rheinland will sowas ab Herbst anbieten... es gibt schon Mittel und Wege und der Gag ist, bis die jetzt seit 2020 vermehrt auf den Markt kommenden E-Autos als Gebraucht im großen Stil auf den Gebrauchtmarkt kommen, wird dir vermutlich jede Werkstatt sowas messen können.


DaStash schrieb:


> Na wer bereit ist mit solchen Verlusten ein Gebraucht E zu kaufen und das gar das Risiko einzugehen, dass Teile oder der ganze Akkus getauscht werden muss kann das ja gerne machen, ich denke viele Käufer wird man für diese Anforderung nicht finden.


Warum sollte da ein Risiko bestehen, dass man alles tauschen muss? Wenn der Akku noch eine bestimmte Kapa hat und die einem ausreicht, dann ist doch alles gut. Es ist ja nicht so, dass, selbst wenn man nur noch 70% Kapa hat, es einen Schlag lässt und die Kapa nur noch 20% beträgt.
Jeder muss eben für sein Anforderungsprofil wissen wieviel Reichweite nötig ist und ich denke, außerhalb der Stammtische ist das auch jedem bewusst.

BTW es ist auch bei einigen Herstellern möglich defekte Batteriezellen tauschen zu lassen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Lässt man mal die Jahreswagen von Geschäftsleuten weg, kaufen sich viele Autos für deutlich längere Zeiträume und da ist solch ein Reichweitenverschleiß nicht gerade optimal, dass muss man wissen, wenn die Reichweite eh schon auf Kante genäht ist. Ist ja nicht so das man bei 130-140 kmh auf der Autobahn, was auf nicht wenige Pendler zutrifft, auf jene Kilometer kommt, wie wir wissen.


Wenn mein Reichweitebedarf ausreichend gedeckt ist, dann kann ich doch mit so einem Verlust gut leben. Als Beispiel, ich pendle jeden Tag 140km, davon 110km Autobahn. Mein Auto hat eine Reichweite von angegebenen 330km. Im Alltag bewegt sich die reale Reichweite je nach Fahrweise, Wetter usw zwischen 220km und 420km. D.h. die Akkukapazität könnte um ~35% fallen, bevor ich im Worst Case Probleme bekomme. Da ich aber sowohl daheim, als auch im Geschäft laden kann, könnte sie theoretisch sogar um ~70% fallen, bevor gar nichts mehr geht.  D.h. selbst wenn die Reichweite nach 160.000km um 30% gefallen wäre (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist), könnte ich noch locker flockig 100.000km drauf fahren, bevor es ernsthaft blöd wird.

Viele fahren deutlich geringere Entfernungen am Tag und da ist es sogar noch entspannter.

Andere haben andere Profile und da könnte es dann kritischer werden, klar, aber es ist beileibe nicht so, dass "niemand" ein gebrauchtes E-Auto brauchen könnte, selbst wenn die Kapa geringer ist als zu Anfang.


----------



## DaStash (22. März 2022)

Und da haben wir es wieder, schön, dass du daheim und auf Arbeit laden kannst, dass trifft auf den Gros der Fahrer nicht zu und für die ist es dann kriegsentscheidend, im geschilderten Szenario im zwei-tages Rhythmus laden zu fahren, mit entsprechenden Wartezeiten, zu horrenden Preisen, vor allem wenn es schnell, bzw. nicht quälend langsam sein soll. Und wenn man das dann so auf Kante näht, sind 30 % REICHWEITENVERLUST unter Garantiebedingungen^^ sehr wohl ein reales Hindernis. Und Reichweite ist kein Stammtischthema, sondern den Nutzer sehr wichtig, von daher auch entsprechend ernst zu nehmen. Ohne entsprechende, rechtssichere Methoden Restkapazitäten von E-Autos beim Weiterverkauf feststellen zu können, macht daher im Grundsatz aber auch aus oben stehenden Gründen ein Gebrauchtkauf nur wenig Sinn, beziehungsweise ist unter den Gesichtspunkten eher noch nicht zu empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und da haben wir es wieder, schön, dass du daheim und auf Arbeit laden kannst, dass trifft auf den Gros der Fahrer nicht zu und für die ist es dann kriegsentscheidend, im geschilderten Szenario im zwei-tages Rhythmus laden zu fahren, mit entsprechenden Wartezeiten, zu horrenden Preisen, vor allem wenn es schnell, bzw. nicht quälend langsam sein soll.



Also bezüglich horrenden Preisen fällt mir aktuell nicht der Strom zuerst ein...
Das Gros der Fahrer wird auch eben nebenher laden, zumindest wenn das Ladenetz weiter so wächst wie es das tut. 
Ich habe im Herbst mal im Selbstversuch weder daheim, noch im Geschäft geladen für eine Woche, sondern nur da wo ich ohnehin war, sprich beim Einkaufen, beim Schwimmbad, in der Stadt usw. und bin dennoch die Woche durch gekommen, ohne dass ich nur einmal irgendwohin extra zum Laden musste oder gar darauf warten. Umdenken ist da angesagt, das alte Tankstellendenken muss man einfach hinterfragen oder auch aufgeben. Ich bin, seit ich das Auto habe im Alltag nie irgendwohin gefahren um dann da zu Laden und nebenher zu warten. 
Einzig auf Urlaubsfahrten o.ä. muss man gezielt einen Ladepunkt anfahren und dann halt die 20 Minuten warten bis es weiter geht. Für jemand, der meint ein Rennen gewinnen zu müssen vielleicht kritisch, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet gar net so wild. Für meine letzte größere Fahrt über 650km habe ich inklusive Ladestopps ca 30 Minuten länger gebraucht, als früher mit dem Diesel. So what! Mit einem  Auto mit höherer Ladegeschwindigkeit wäre das fast egalisiert worden, weil eine Vesper- / Toilettenpause mache ich ja ohnehin während so ner Fahrt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und Reichweite ist kein Stammtischthema, sondern den Nutzer sehr wichtig, von daher auch entsprechend ernst zu nehmen.


Das Reichweitenthema ist vor allem für die ein Thema, die kein E-Auto fahren. Mit E-Auto merkt man recht schnell, dass das gar kein so großes Thema ist.  Von Reichweitenkrücken a la Smart oder so abgesehen und selbst der dürfte vielen für den Alltag gut reichen. In Realität ist der Verbrauch und die max Ladegeschwindigkeit erheblich wichtiger., beide bestimmen über die Dauer der Standzeit am Schnelllader.


----------



## DaStash (22. März 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also bezüglich horrenden Preisen fällt mir aktuell nicht der Strom zuerst ein...
> Das Gros der Fahrer wird auch eben nebenher laden, zumindest wenn das Ladenetz weiter so wächst wie es das tut.
> Ich habe im Herbst mal im Selbstversuch weder daheim, noch im Geschäft geladen für eine Woche, sondern nur da wo ich ohnehin war, sprich beim Einkaufen, beim Schwimmbad, in der Stadt usw. und bin dennoch die Woche durch gekommen, ohne dass ich nur einmal irgendwohin extra zum Laden musste oder gar darauf warten. Umdenken ist da angesagt, das alte Tankstellendenken muss man einfach hinterfragen oder auch aufgeben. Ich bin, seit ich das Auto habe im Alltag nie irgendwohin gefahren um dann da zu Laden und nebenher zu warten.
> Einzig auf Urlaubsfahrten o.ä. muss man gezielt einen Ladepunkt anfahren und dann halt die 20 Minuten warten bis es weiter geht. Für jemand, der meint ein Rennen gewinnen zu müssen vielleicht kritisch, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet gar net so wild. Für meine letzte größere Fahrt über 650km habe ich inklusive Ladestopps ca 30 Minuten länger gebraucht, als früher mit dem Diesel. So what! Mit einem  Auto mit höherer Ladegeschwindigkeit wäre das fast egalisiert worden, weil eine Vesper- / Toilettenpause mache ich ja ohnehin während so ner Fahrt.
> ...


Das ist Quark, mit dem Reichweitenthema. Die, die ein E haben, brauchen i. d. R. nicht erheblich mehr Reichweite, weswegen das für die auch kein Thema ist und wenn es das nicht wäre, dann würden die Hersteller auch nicht ständig dieser erhöhen, kannst du also abhaken.
Auch die Kosten sind horrend, natürlich und das wird nicht weniger, nur weil du auf die Krisenpreise bei fossilen Energien zeigst. Strom wird deutlich teurer, bei anhaltenden Anstieg dann auch bald Benzinniveau und, E-Autos sind in der Anschaffung auch teurer.
Zum Thema laden kannst du davon ausgehen, dass wenn es mehr E´s gibt es zu deutlich größeren Wartezeiten kommt, konnte man auch in den USA schon beobachten und dann ist da nichts mit 20 Minuten sondern eher 60 minuten + länger. Für Pendler, die mehrere tausend KM pro Woche Fahren doch wohl eher ein Ausschlusskriterium, da zu viel Einschnitt in die Lebenszeit.
Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit, da braucht man jetzt hier keine Schwarz/Weiß Polemik-Debatte. 130-140 kmh sind Richtgeschwindigkeit und hat nichts mit Rennen fahren zu tun und natürlich, wenn du mit deinem Diesel damals schon 100 kmh gefahren bist, kommt jetzt auch nur die Mehrzeit vom Laden dazu, dass ist wohl aber kein praxisnahes Szenario.

Für jemand, der nicht daheim/auf Arbeit laden kann und zu den Pendler zählt, und auf Tankstellen und Schnelladesysteme angewiesen ist, ist aus zeitlich und finanzieller Sicht ein E-Auto nicht erstrebenswert und so lange diese Kernthemen nicht gelöst sind, wird es mit dem "Durchbruch" auch noch auf sich warten lassen.
Richtig wäre, die breite Mittelschicht und die unteren Gesellschaftsschichten mehr mitzunehmen, wenn man ernsthaft eine Energiewende in dem Sektor erreichen will, aktuelle jedoch richtet sich diese Entwicklung in jederlei Hinsicht, ausschließlich an Nutzer, die auch ohne Förderung im Stande wären, sich jene Fahrzeuge zu leisten. Zusammen mit den oben aufgezählten Nachteilen, der Akkuproblematik und Co., ist E-Auto fahren für Viele leider nicht so erstrebenswert, wie es sein sollte und auch könnte.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist Quark, mit dem Reichweitenthema. Die, die ein E haben, brauchen i. d. R. nicht erheblich mehr Reichweite, weswegen das für die auch kein Thema ist und wenn es das nicht wäre, dann würden die Hersteller auch nicht ständig dieser erhöhen, kannst du also abhaken.



Ne, die Hersteller erhöhen die Reichweite, weil viele eine irrationale Angst vor zu wenig Reichweite haben. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht wird dabei nicht in Frage gestellt. Es wird das raus gebracht, was die Leute wollen. Wenn es um Sinnigkeit ginge, dann gäbe es nicht mittlerweile mehr SUVs als Kombis oder wären auch die Leistungen der Fahrzeuge nicht in die Sphären gestiegen in denen sie sind. 

Der Markt ist nicht rational, war er nie und wird er es auch nie werden. Alles neue muss eben schneller weiter höher sein. Obs wer braucht steht auf nem anderen Blatt Papier. Es ist halt Marketing.



DaStash schrieb:


> Auch die Kosten sind horrend, natürlich und das wird nicht weniger, nur weil du auf die Krisenpreise bei fossilen Energien zeigst. Strom wird deutlich teurer, bei anhaltenden Anstieg dann auch bald Benzinniveau und, E-Autos sind in der Anschaffung auch teurer.



Wo sind denn die Kosten horrend? Anschaffung ist, aktuell dank Förderung, quasi identisch. Klar es gibt noch sehr wenige Gebrauchte, aber das ist ja auch logisch, wo sollen die her kommen?

Ob die Strompreise so stark anziehen werden, wie manche immer behaupten sein mal dahin gestellt. Jetzt fällt ja erst mal die EEG Umlage, dann werden die teuren Atomkraftwerke abgestellt. Wind- und Solarstrom ist ungeschlagen günstig, der Ausbau kostet Geld, klar aber mittel- und langfristig sind die Stromgewinnungspreise deutlich niedriger als Bislang (Windstrom 8ct/kWh... Atom 42dt/kWh)

Benzin oder Diesel hängt am Ölpreis, der ist wiederum stark durch politische Widrigkeiten beeinflusst und obendrein wird die Rohölgewinnung immer teurer, weil die Lagerstätten die sich einfach ausbeuten ließen eben schon ausgebeutet sind und jetzt immer ungeeignetere Lagerstätten verwendet werden müssen. Zudem schlägt die CO2 Bepreisung durch und sorgt auch für höhere Kosten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Zum Thema laden kannst du davon ausgehen, dass wenn es mehr E´s gibt es zu deutlich größeren Wartezeiten kommt, konnte man auch in den USA schon beobachten und dann ist da nichts mit 20 Minuten sondern eher 60 minuten + länger. Für Pendler, die mehrere tausend KM pro Woche Fahren doch wohl eher ein Ausschlusskriterium, da zu viel Einschnitt in die Lebenszeit.



Na die USA mit ihrer maroden Infrastruktur dient für vieles, aber sicher nicht da für ein brauchbares Beispiel...

Und ein Pendler(!) der in der Woche mehrere tausend Kilometer zurücklegen muss ist nicht nur ein EInhorn, sondern jemand, der sicher besser mal über sei Leben nachdenkt und was er daran ändern sollte. Da ist die Lebenszeit ohnehin an letzter Stelle seiner Bedürfnisse.



DaStash schrieb:


> Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit, da braucht man jetzt hier keine Schwarz/Weiß Polemik-Debatte. 130-140 kmh sind Richtgeschwindigkeit und hat nichts mit Rennen fahren zu tun und natürlich, wenn du mit deinem Diesel damals schon 100 kmh gefahren bist, kommt jetzt auch nur die Mehrzeit vom Laden dazu, dass ist wohl aber kein praxisnahes Szenario.



Nö, ich fahr meine 130 mit Tempomat. Bin ich früher schon gefahren. Im Ausland dann halt langsamer weil nicht mehr erlaubt und die Strafen nicht so lasch sind wie bei uns.


----------



## INU.ID (23. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDy7K-vOM8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_e2W32lt3qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Die Titel sind wohl selbsterklärend...)


Zum Thema Akku und Haltbarkeit/Kosten eines Austauschs:

Wir stehen ja quasi noch ganz am Anfang, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Die Preise pro kWh Kapazität werden weiter fallen, andere Akkutechnologien werden kommen, die dann ja auch wieder in "alte" E-Autos eingebaut werden können.

Dazu noch das Thema Aufarbeitung/Recycling. Ob Bremssattel, (Hinter-) Achse, Motor, auch beim Verbrenner bekommt man viele Teile im Gebrauchtwarenmarkt professionell aufgearbeitet zu fairen Preisen - teilweise noch mal günstiger im Austausch (alten Bremssattel beim Kauf zum Verkäufer schicken, und XX% Rabatt beim Kauf des Neuen kassieren).

Für Traktionsakkus größerer Fahrzeuge sieht es da aktuell natürlich noch mau aus, eben weil es auch noch kaum Bedarf gibt. Hier wird die Industrie/das Gewerbe noch nachziehen. Dann wird man seinen alten Akku in einer Werkstatt gegen einen guten Gebrauchten/Überholten (samt Garantie/Gewährleistung) austauschen können, und nicht mehr Kohle als bei einem aufgearbeiteten Austauschmotor bezahlen - bei dem der Aus- und Einbau ja tlw. mehr kostet, als der eigentliche Motor. Ergo kann der Akku ja auch entsprechend teurer sein, wenn er dafür in zb. 20 Minuten ausgetauscht werden kann.

Oder wenn der 100kWh-Akku in einem Fahrzeug nach XX Jahren die Puste ausgeht, man aber diese Reichweite gar nicht braucht, dann tauscht man ihn eben gegen einen kleineren [gebrauchten/überholten] Akku (zb. 50kWh) aus.

Wenn der "Vorbesitzer" das E-Auto zb. 10 Jahre gefahren hat, und der nächste Käufer/Interessent dann vor einem gebrauchten E-Auto mit verminderter Reichweite steht, dann muß sich sowas natürlich auch im Kaufpreis widerspiegeln. Sowas ist aber ganz normal.

Und wie gesagt, technisch wird bzgl. Akku mit Sicherheit noch einiges passieren. Und wenn von einem Akku-Typ bzw. Fahrzeug noch entsprechende Stückzahlen auf der Straße unterwegs sind (sich der Aufwand für das Gewerbe lohnt), dann wird man auch in zb. 15 Jahren noch (dann modernere) neue/bessere Akkus - zu dann fairen Preisen - für seinen alten Gebrauchten bekommen. Ich wüsste jedenfalls keinen Grund warum es nicht so sein sollte.

So lange die paar Stromkabel und die Haltepunkte passen, und der Akku den korrekten Strom ausgibt, spielt es ja (für das Auto) gar keine Rolle wie genau die verbaute Technik/Chemie im inneren des Akkus ausschaut. Und wenn in 30 Jahren die 100kWh eines aktuellen Akkus in einem Akku von der größe eines 9V-Blocks stecken sollten, dann baust du eben den in deinen Elektro-Oldtimer ein. 

Man kann ja auch heute noch E-Fahrzeuge kaufen die schon 30 Jahre und älter sind, mit originaler oder mit modernisierter Akkutechnik. Und das sind "Kleinststückzahlen" bei denen häufig die Besitzer selbst gebastelt haben (ZEBRA-, NiCd oder Blei-Akkus raus, Li-Ion bzw. LiFePo4 rein).

Entscheidend wird sein, ob die aktuelles Akkus so lange halten, bis Austauschakkus preislich in für die "Masse" akzeptablere Preisregionen gefallen sind (egal ob durch Fortschritte bei der aktuellen, oder mittels komplett anderer Akkutechnik/-Chemie).

Und wie es aktuell ausschaut (siehe zb. Hansjörg von Gemmingen - Hornberg [Weltrekordhalter bzgl. gefahrener KM mit EV], mit aktuell über 1.500.000KM auf dem Tacho seines Tesla, 3x wurde der Akku [auf Garantie] getauscht - der aktuelle Akku hat afaik ~>300.000KM gelaufen und erst 2% Kapazität verloren), ist die Laufleistung schon mal nicht das Problem.

Bzgl. Reichweite nach Laufleistung: https://teslalogger.de/degradation.php

Oben links das Model auswählen (zb. S 85), dann werden einem die übermittelten Werte angezeigt.

Hier noch die Range-Stats: https://teslalogger.de/maxkm.php


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wir stehen ja quasi noch ganz am Anfang, das sollte man nicht vergessen.


Wo stehn wir am Anfang?
Beim E-Motor?
Beim der E-Auto Einsatz?
Bei der Akkutechnik?




INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Preise pro kWh Kapazität werden weiter fallen, andere Akkutechnologien werden kommen, die dann ja auch wieder in "alte" E-Autos eingebaut werden können.


Das werden die Konstrukteure mit Sicherheit verhindern.

Setz mal einen DDR3-RAM in einen DDR2-Sockel.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dazu noch das Thema Aufarbeitung/Recycling.


Alles Neuland für die Autoindustrie.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ob Bremssattel, (Hinter-) Achse, Motor, auch beim Verbrenner bekommt man viele Teile im Gebrauchtwarenmarkt professionell aufgearbeitet zu fairen Preisen - teilweise noch mal günstiger im Austausch (alten Bremssattel beim Kauf zum Verkäufer schicken, und XX% Rabatt beim Kauf des Neuen kassieren).


Mein Schrauber hat den 32er Schlüssel schon in der Hand ... .



INU.ID schrieb:


> Für Traktionsakkus größerer Fahrzeuge sieht es da aktuell natürlich noch mau aus, eben weil es auch noch kaum Bedarf gibt. Hier wird die Industrie/das Gewerbe noch nachziehen. Dann wird man seinen alten Akku in einer Werkstatt gegen einen guten Gebrauchten/Überholten (samt Garantie/Gewährleistung) austauschen können, und nicht mehr Kohle als bei einem aufgearbeiteten Austauschmotor bezahlen - bei dem der Aus- und Einbau ja tlw. mehr kostet, als der eigentliche Motor. Ergo kann der Akku ja auch entsprechend teurer sein, wenn er dafür in zb. 20 Minuten ausgetauscht werden kann.


Man darf ja mal träumen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Oder wenn der 100kWh-Akku in einem Fahrzeug nach XX Jahren die Puste ausgeht, man aber diese Reichweite gar nicht braucht, dann tauscht man ihn eben gegen einen kleineren [gebrauchten/überholten] Akku (zb. 50kWh) aus.


Ich hab mal Akkus aufgearbeitet.
Wiederverwertet wird da nichts, bis auf das Gehäuse.

Da kommen neue Zellen rein, die mechanische Struktur wird wiederhergestellt (bei einem Bohrmaschinenakku z.B.), die Balancer angebracht und die Zellen verschweißt.

Vorher werden die Zellen fixiert (Klebepistole) und nach der Formierung das GAnze wieder ins Gehäuse gesetzt und verklebt.

Das wird sich so bei einem 70kW-Akku nicht machen lassen und er komplette Austausch wahrscheinlich sogar viel billiger sein.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, technisch wird bzgl. Akku mit Sicherheit noch einiges passieren.


Sicher, aber wohl eher mit Magnesium oder anderen Grundstoffen:
https://edison.media/erklaeren/akkus-magnesium-soll-lithium-abloesen/24129866.html  .



INU.ID schrieb:


> dann wird man auch in zb. 15 Jahren noch (dann modernere) neue/bessere Akkus - zu dann fairen Preisen - für seinen alten Gebrauchten bekommen.


Die werden eingeschmolzen.
Ein 15 Jahre alter akku ist platt in allen Bereichen



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jedenfalls keinen Grund warum es nicht so sein sollte.


Materialermüdung.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Und wenn in 30 Jahren die 100kWh eines aktuellen Akkus in einem Akku von der größe eines 9V-Blocks stecken sollten, dann baust du eben den in deinen Elektro-Oldtimer ein.


Naquada-Akkus gibt es auch in 30 Jahren noch nicht.
Mit chemischen Reaktionen geht das jedenfalls nicht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch heute noch E-Fahrzeuge kaufen die schon 30 Jahre und älter sind, mit originaler oder mit modernisierter Akkutechnik. Und das sind "Kleinststückzahlen" bei denen häufig die Besitzer selbst gebastelt haben (ZEBRA-, NiCd oder Blei-Akkus raus, Li-Ion bzw. LiFePo4 rein).


Die Ladeelektronik darfst Du auch gleich mitwechseln und die Kabel, Anschlüsse, ... .



INU.ID schrieb:


> Entscheidend wird sein, ob die aktuelles Akkus so lange halten, bis Austauschakkus preislich in für die "Masse" akzeptablere Preisregionen gefallen sind (egal ob durch Fortschritte bei der aktuellen, oder mittels komplett anderer Akkutechnik/-Chemie).


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo stehn wir am Anfang?
> Beim E-Motor?
> Beim der E-Auto Einsatz?
> Bei der Akkutechnik?


Bei der Masse von allem.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das wird sich so bei einem 70kW-Akku nicht machen lassen und er komplette Austausch wahrscheinlich sogar viel billiger sein.


Es geht ja nicht um Zelle für Zelle sondern um Subpakete.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei der Masse von allem.


Ach ja?
Der Elektromotor ist fast 160 Jahre alt, hat einen Wirkungsgrad von über 95%.
Da gibt es etwas neues?

Das erste richtige Elektro-Auto fuhr um 1888.
Um 1900 fuhren die meisten Autos in den USA dampfbetrieben (40%) , 38% elektrisch und nur 22% mit Benzin.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um Zelle für Zelle sondern um Subpakete.


Und die will man tauschen?
Da muß man dann ja auch die ganzen Balancereinstellungen anpassen.

Sonst raucht es von alleine.
Und wenn nur 10 kW durchgehen - viel Spaß!


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo stehn wir am Anfang? Beim E-Motor? Beim der E-Auto Einsatz? Bei der Akkutechnik?


Korrekt, bei den Marktanteilen des E-Autos, sowie [verglichen mit den investierten ~150 Jahren Entwicklungszeit beim Verbrenner] der eigentlichen Entwicklung - und damit allem was du aufgezählt hast. Ja, Akkus, E-Motoren usw. gibt es schon sehr lange, aber eben nicht im Massenmarkt/Masseneinsatz als Fahrzeuge für Otto-Normal. Die Ansprüche im RC-Car, Gabelstapler, Rolltor usw. sind eben andere als bei einem Elektroauto.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das werden die Konstrukteure mit Sicherheit verhindern. Setz mal einen DDR3-RAM in einen DDR2-Sockel.


Da können "Konstrukteure" gar nichts verhindern. Siehe mein Beispiel mit den alten E-Autos und dem Umbau auf aktuelle Akkutechnik. Du kannst aktuelle Akkutechnik auch in ein 150 Jahre altes E-Auto verbauen. Der Vergleich mit DDR2 vs DDR3 ist hier völlig ungeeignet. Nimm doch SATA, da kannst du auch eine 5400rpm, 7200rpm, 10.000rpm, 15.000rpm (?) oder auch eine SSD anschließen. Die Schnittstelle ist die selbe, dann interessiert das Mainboard nicht welche Technik in dem Massenspeicher verbaut ist.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alles Neuland für die Autoindustrie.


Was Traktionsakkus betrifft mit Sicherheit.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein Schrauber hat den 32er Schlüssel schon in der Hand ... .


?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man darf ja mal träumen.


Weil es aktuell ja auch zb. unmöglich ist Verbrenner auf E-Antrieb umzubauen, bzw. sowas gewerblich gar nicht angeboten wird. Nenn mal einen Grund, warum das Gewerbe/die Industrie hier nicht mit einem entsprechenden Angebot aufwarten sollte, wenn es Bedarf gibt und man damit Kohle verdienen kann. (siehe zb. überholte Gebrauchtmotoren im Austausch)


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Akkus aufgearbeitet. Wiederverwertet wird da nichts, bis auf das Gehäuse. Da kommen neue Zellen rein, ...


Die Originalen? Oder könnte man auch andere (Hersteller/Kapazitäten) verwenden? Oder vom vorhandenen ggf. defekte Zellen durch Gebrauchte/Neue ersetzen? Was du gemacht hast war einfach nur alle Teile komplett tauschen, nicht den Akku aufarbeiten/überholen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sicher, aber wohl eher mit Magnesium oder anderen Grundstoffen: https://edison.media/erklaeren/akkus-magnesium-soll-lithium-abloesen/24129866.html  .


Wie gesagt, die Akku-Technik (Chemie) ist dem Verbraucher komplett egal. Es spielt also keine Rolle welche "Grundstoffe" zukünftig in Akkus verwendet werden.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die werden eingeschmolzen. Ein 15 Jahre alter akku ist platt in allen Bereichen


Wer hat von einem alten Akku gesprochen? Ich sagte doch:


INU.ID schrieb:


> ... dann wird man auch in zb. 15 Jahren noch (dann modernere) *neue/bessere Akkus* - zu dann fairen Preisen - *für seinen alten Gebrauchten bekommen*.





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Ladeelektronik darfst Du auch gleich mitwechseln


Nicht zwingend. Einen 12V (24, 36, 48) Akku aus LiFePo4-Zellen zb. kannst du auch mit dem (CCCV) Ladegerät für Bleiakkus laden. Es wird ja nicht die einzelne Zelle geladen (die am BMS hängt), sondern immer das Akkupack. Aber ja, ggf. muß man das Ladegerät tauschen - wenn sich mit der Akkuchemie auch die Anforderungen an den Lader ändern sollten (was nicht zwangsläufig der Fall ist).


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> und die Kabel, Anschlüsse, ... .


Neue Stecker ans Auto, oder alte Stecker an den Akku, wo ist das Problem? Die 10€? ^^



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ach ja? Der Elektromotor ist fast 160 Jahre alt, hat einen Wirkungsgrad von über 95%. Da gibt es etwas neues?


Korrekt, gibt es. Nennt sich "Einsatzgebiet" - und damit Anforderungen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das erste richtige Elektro-Auto fuhr um 1888.


Und das wog und fuhr damals schon so wie heutige Autos?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die will man tauschen? Da muß man dann ja auch die ganzen Balancereinstellungen anpassen.


Und? Ggf. kommen auch neue BMS rein, wenn es aufgrund geänderter Ansprüche der neueren Zelltechnik erforderlich sein sollte. Spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Ein überholter Austauschmotor hat (je nach vorherigem Schaden) ggf. auch ein Übermaß bekommen, wo dann auch neue Kolben verbaut werden müssen. Oder neue Laufbüchsen/Lagerschalen/Nockenwelle/Pleul/Kurbelwelle. Trotzdem ist er noch deutlich günstiger als ein komplett neuer Motor.

Defekte Akkus (nicht Zellen!) können in vielen Bereichen defekt sein. Kabel, Lötstellen, elektronische Bauteile, einzelne Zellen, usw. Siehe zb. E-Bikes. Da kannst du ja auch für zb. 600€ einen neuen Original-Akku kaufen, für zb. 200-350€ einen Akku aus dem Zubehör, oder für zb. 150€ einen Aufgearbeiteten. Oder (wenn du weißt was du machst) ihn für noch weniger Geld selbst aufarbeiten (neue/gebrauchte Zellen einlöten oder BMS tauschen, je nach Defekt/Verschleiß).


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und da bleiben sie ja auch aus genannten Gründen stehen. Außerdem handelt es sich dabei größtenteils um Kleinstwagen. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen will die gebraucht keiner haben.  Dazu dann noch der Preisverfall und wie gesagt, dass größte Manko, Thema Batterie. Bei Mietakkus wird es noch schwieriger. Das schreckt natürlich ab.


Meine Infos decken sich irgendwie nicht mit deiner Aussage. Letzte Woche war ich mit meiner alten Möhre in der Werkstatt. Kühlwasserpumpe war defekt. -.-

Die Werkstatt verkauft auch Gebrauchtwagen. Der Chef meinte, das gerade die Tesla Model 3 und die Renault ZOE sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Seit kurzem führt er für beiden Modelle Wartelisten. Nur bei den ID.3-Modellen von VW läuft es nicht so richtig. Der Hauptgrund seiner Meinung nach sind die anhaltenden Probleme mit der Software, Verarbeitung und das damit verbundene in seinen Augen schlechte P/L-Verhältnis. 
Willst du wissen, in welchem Zustand deine Batterie bei einem Tesla ist, dann kannst du das Auto für einen Tag zu Tesla bringen. Dort führen sie einen kompletten Ladezyklus inkl. testen und messen durch. 

Da das Thema Batteriezustand immer häufiger von den Kunden nachgefragt wird, überlegt er gerade ob er jedes Auto das er verkauft mit einer Art "Zertifikat" versieht. Der Mehrwert für Käufer und Verkäufer liegt klar auf der Hand. Durch die AMS wurde er auf diese beiden Firmen hier aufmerksam: 




__





						Batteriediagnostik für Elektro-und Plug-in-Hybrid-Autos - AVILOO [DE]
					

Der TÜV-zertifizierte und herstellerübergreifende AVILOO PREMIUM Batterietest ist ein objektiver SoH-Test. Die AVILOO-Batteriediagnostik für Elektro-und Plug-in-Hybrid-Autos ist unabhängig, exakt und zuverlässig.




					aviloo.com
				











						Prädiktive Batterieanalytik - Software entlang des Lebenzyklus - TWAICE
					

TWAICE bietet prädiktive Batterieanalytik-Software für eine bessere Entwicklung und Nutzung von Batterien über den gesamten Lebenszyklus.




					twaice.com


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2022)

Zertifikat ist aber im Zweifelsfrei, für den "Hersteller", im Garantiefall nicht rechtssicher, genau darum ging es ja und natürlich, ein Händler wird ein Angebot immer künstlich knapp reden, um den Kaufwillen zu stärken, dass ist ja nicht unüblich. Schaut man auf den enormen Preisverfall bei E-Autos kann man den Schluss ziehen, dass diese, aus genannten Gründen, kein großes Interesse bei den Kunden wecken und die teuren Es, sind i. d. R. eher rnoch nicht zu haben, sondern die 1. Gen E´s, Kleinstwagen, wenn überhaupt. 

Wie gesagt, mein Punkt ist, 30 % Leistungsverlust, der hingenommen werden muss, ist einfach nicht so unerheblich, wie manch einer das hier gerne darstellen mag, da braucht es Sicherheiten, wenn man da ins Risiko geht, denn, es könnte unter Umständen dann, im Fall der Fälle, sehr teuer werden und wenn man Pech hat, entspräche das dann einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden, wenn dann nämlich der Kabelbaum gleich mit gewechselt werden muss. Vorsicht und Bedenken kann ich jedenfalls gut nachvollziehen, genau so wie den Wunsch dann lieber auf einen Neuwagen zu setzen.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zertifikat ist aber im Zweifelsfrei, für den "Hersteller", im Garantiefall nicht rechtssicher, genau darum ging es ja und natürlich, ein Händler wird ein Angebot immer künstlich knapp reden, um den Kaufwillen zu stärken, dass ist ja nicht unüblich.


Also wenn ich mit einem Zertifikat und einem TÜV-Siegel keine Rechtssicherheit herstellen kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Bei der HU und AU klappt das ja auch. Warum sollte es also bei Batterien Probleme geben sowas auch hier einzuführen bzw. die HU darauf auszuweiten? 



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mein Punkt ist, 30 % Leistungsverlust, der hingenommen werden muss, ist einfach nicht so unerheblich, wie manch einer das hier gerne darstellen mag, da braucht es Sicherheiten, wenn man da ins Risiko geht, denn, es könnte unter Umständen dann, im Fall der Fälle, sehr teuer werden und wenn man Pech hat, entspräche das dann einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden, wenn dann nämlich der Kabelbaum gleich mit gewechselt werden muss. Vorsicht und Bedenken kann ich jedenfalls gut nachvollziehen, genau so wie den Wunsch dann lieber auf einen Neuwagen zu setzen.


Seh ich ja ganz genau so. Aber ich sehe hier ganz klar den Staat und den TÜV in der Pflicht eine entsprechende Rechtsgrundlage zu schaffen.


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2022)

Naja, so wie ich es verstanden habe geht es speziell um die Verfahren "wie genau" man den Status ermittelt, der für den Garantiefall gilt. Ein Zertifikat an der Stelle gleicht diesen Mangel an fehlenden und anerkannten Standards ja nicht aus, genau so wie ein nicht einheitlichen Bio-Sigel nicht zwangsläufig etwas über den konkreten Bio-Standard aussagt.  So habe ich den Artikel verstanden.

In jedem Fall braucht es diese Standards und bis dahin ist natürlich eine gewisse Vorsicht nicht unangebracht.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Korrekt, bei den Marktanteilen des E-Autos, sowie [verglichen mit den investierten ~150 Jahren Entwicklungszeit beim Verbrenner] der eigentlichen Entwicklung - und damit allem was du aufgezählt hast. Ja, Akkus, E-Motoren usw. gibt es schon sehr lange, aber eben nicht im Massenmarkt/Masseneinsatz als Fahrzeuge für Otto-Normal. Die Ansprüche im RC-Car, Gabelstapler, Rolltor usw. sind eben andere als bei einem Elektroauto.


Das übliche, sorry, Geschwafel der Autoindustrie.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Da können "Konstrukteure" gar nichts verhindern.


Doch, Du wirst es sehen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Siehe mein Beispiel mit den alten E-Autos und dem Umbau auf aktuelle Akkutechnik. Du kannst aktuelle Akkutechnik auch in ein 150 Jahre altes E-Auto verbauen.


Und eine Bleibatterie hat die selbe Ladetechnik, wie ein NiMH, oder Lithiumakku?
Da muß ich doch die gesamte Ladeelektronik wechseln.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit DDR2 vs DDR3 ist hier völlig ungeeignet.


Nö, der paßt genau.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Originalen?


Nein, die Zellen sind ja alles Rundzellen mit genormter Abmessung.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Oder könnte man auch andere (Hersteller/Kapazitäten) verwenden?


Andrere Hersteller war möglich (ich hab immer Panasonic verwand - das absolut langlebigste überhaupt) aber, die Kapazitäten mußten exakt die gleichen sein, sonst kommt der Balancer durcheinander.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Oder vom vorhandenen ggf. defekte Zellen durch Gebrauchte/Neue ersetzen?


Nein, die Zellen wurde immer durch komplette Neuware ersetzt.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Was du gemacht hast war einfach nur alle Teile komplett tauschen, nicht den Akku aufarbeiten/überholen.


Die alten Zellen kamen in den Elektroschrott.
Da kann man  nichts "aufarbeiten".
Die Materialien sind chemisch verbraucht, teilweise mit internen Kurzschlüssen und auslaufender KOH-Lösung.
Man kann nicht die Folien mal schnell abwickeln, reinigen, Kurzschlußstellen reparieren ,neu wickeln, ins Gehäuse einbauen und neu kontaktieren.

Ökonomisch, technisch, sicherheitstechnischer Unsinn.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Akku-Technik (Chemie) ist dem Verbraucher komplett egal.


Wie so vieles.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es spielt also keine Rolle welche "Grundstoffe" zukünftig in Akkus verwendet werden.


Doch, sicher.
Lithium wird bald knapp.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. Einen 12V (24, 36, 48) Akku aus LiFePo4-Zellen zb. kannst du auch mit dem (CCCV) Ladegerät für Bleiakkus laden. Es wird ja nicht die einzelne Zelle geladen (die am BMS hängt), sondern immer das Akkupack.


Wer weiß, was da an Akkukapazität alles liegenbleibt.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und? Ggf. kommen auch neue BMS rein, wenn es aufgrund geänderter Ansprüche der neueren Zelltechnik erforderlich sein sollte. Spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Ein überholter Austauschmotor hat (je nach vorherigem Schaden) ggf. auch ein Übermaß bekommen, wo dann auch neue Kolben verbaut werden müssen. Oder neue Laufbüchsen/Lagerschalen/Nockenwelle/Pleul/Kurbelwelle. Trotzdem ist er noch deutlich günstiger als ein komplett neuer Motor.


Ein Verbrennungsmotor ist kein Akku!



INU.ID schrieb:


> Defekte Akkus (nicht Zellen!) können in vielen Bereichen defekt sein. Kabel, Lötstellen, elektronische Bauteile, einzelne Zellen, usw. Siehe zb. E-Bikes. Da kannst du ja auch für zb. 600€ einen neuen Original-Akku kaufen, für zb. 200-350€ einen Akku aus dem Zubehör, oder für zb. 150€ einen Aufgearbeiteten. Oder (wenn du weißt was du machst) ihn für noch weniger Geld selbst aufarbeiten (neue/gebrauchte Zellen einlöten oder BMS tauschen, je nach Defekt/Verschleiß).


Es brennen noch zu wenige E-Bikes.
Sonst würde das Amateurgebastel auch da aufhören.

Ich hab zwei leere ( ! ) (0,8V), mit einem 16mm breiten Stahlband verschweißte NiMH-Akkus glühen sehen, ehe sie explodiert sind.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, so wie ich es verstanden habe geht es speziell um die Verfahren "wie genau" man den Status ermittelt, der für den Garantiefall gilt. Ein Zertifikat an der Stelle gleicht diesen Mangel an fehlenden und anerkannten Standards ja nicht aus, genau so wie ein nicht einheitlichen Bio-Sigel nicht zwangsläufig etwas über den konkreten Bio-Standard aussagt.  So habe ich den Artikel verstanden.
> 
> In jedem Fall braucht es diese Standards und bis dahin ist natürlich eine gewisse Vorsicht nicht unangebracht.
> 
> MfG


Exakt! Und diese Standards muss die Politik schaffen. Und es wäre zudem sehr schön, wenn dies von Anfang an auf EU-Ebene passieren würden, und die Hersteller mit in die Pflicht genommen werden. Letzteren wird das zwar nicht schmecken, weil sie Teilbereiche ihrer Technologie öffnen müssen, aber anders wird es nicht gehen. Ein Must-Have in meinen Augen ist es auch, den Zustand der Batterie jederzeit in meinem Auto und via App anschauen zu können.

Ein Zertifikat ist per se ja nichts schlechtes. Bei der AU bekomm ich ja auch einen Prüfbericht für die Unterlagen. Aber dieses Zertifikat muss eben auch den vorher festgelegten Standards entsprechen. Sonst ist das Teil völlig wertlos.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. März 2022)

Und wie soll die Politik was schaffen das die eigene Lobby nach wie vor bekämpft weil sie mit dem alten Zeugs noch gut die Kunden melken kann? Bis in der EU mal was fertig ist ist das worum es in den Gesetzten geht schon wieder sowas von veraltet dass es keiner mehr nutzt  Mein jetzt 4 Jahre alter Akku wird mit der Zellchemie schon gar nicht mehr hergestellt, die sind schon 3 Stufen weiter inzwischen...
Während dessen ziehen Hersteller aus USA und Asien auf und davon.... und dann jammern europäische Hersteller wieder dass sie Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen nachdem sie Milliarden in die eigenen Taschen geschaufelt haben...


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Während dessen ziehen Hersteller aus USA und Asien auf und davon.... und dann jammern europäische Hersteller wieder dass sie Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen nachdem sie Milliarden in die eigenen Taschen geschaufelt haben...


Und dann braucht man noch Milliarden, um den E-Motor endlich zur Serienreife zu bringen.


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das übliche, sorry, Geschwafel der Autoindustrie.


Dann nenn mal ein Anwendungsgebiet mit den selben Ansprüchen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und eine Bleibatterie hat die selbe Ladetechnik, wie ein NiMH, oder Lithiumakku? Da muß ich doch die gesamte Ladeelektronik wechseln.


Ich weiß nicht was du mit "selbe Ladetechnik" meinst. Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass du beispielsweise idR auch das Ladegerät von 12V (24, 36, 48...) Bleiakkus für 12V (...) LiFePo4-Akkus nehmen kannst. Das BMS (die Zellenverwaltung) steckt im Akku. Falls du das Ladeverfahren meinst (die Steuerung von Strom und Spannung beim Aufladen) dann ja, die sind tlw. identisch/kompatibel (CC/CV).

Du kannst ja auch spezielle 12V-LiFePo4 Akkus (ich meine die gibts auch als Li-Ion) als Starterbatterien kaufen, und ins Auto bauen, ohne die Lichtmaschine oder Sonstiges tauschen zu müssen. Bzw. die Bleiakkus in USVs usw. durch solche austauschen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Andrere Hersteller war möglich (ich hab immer Panasonic verwand - das absolut langlebigste überhaupt) aber, die Kapazitäten mußten exakt die gleichen sein, sonst kommt der Balancer durcheinander.


Es gibt einmal das Balancing durch die Zelle selber (zb. Bleiakku), indem überschüssiger Strom einfach in Wärme umgewandelt wird, wenn der Akku voll ist. Dann gibt es Balancer (Ladungsausgleicher) die zwischen zwei Zellen ausgleichen. Und dann gibts es Balancer die überschüssigen Strom selbst in Wärme "umwandeln". Und am Ende gibt es natürlich noch das Balancing als Teil eines BMS. Aber so oder so, die Arbeitsweise ist immer gleich, ab einer gewissen Spannung (wenn der Akku voll wird) wird eine bestimmte Menge Strom entweder zu einer anderen Zelle geleitet, oder vom Balancer einfach in Wärme umgewandelt. Die Kapazität der Zelle spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Der Balancer kann die Kapazität gar nicht erkennen - er orientiert sich immer nur an der Spannung.

So funktionieren übrigens auch die meisten Anzeigen bzgl. "Restkapazität" bei Elektrogeräten. Akkus/Zellen haben ja eine Entladekurve (unterscheidet sich je nach Chemie). Hier mal ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je leerer ein Akku wird, desto weiter sinkt seine Spannung. Und je weiter er aufgeladen wird, desto weiter steigt die Spannung. Mann kann also anhand der Spannung "einigermaßen" genau/ungenau den aktuellen Ladestand (bzw. die Restkapazität) eines Akkus erkennen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die alten Zellen kamen in den Elektroschrott. Da kann man  nichts "aufarbeiten". Die Materialien sind chemisch verbraucht, teilweise mit internen Kurzschlüssen und auslaufender KOH-Lösung. Man kann nicht die Folien mal schnell abwickeln, reinigen, Kurzschlußstellen reparieren ,neu wickeln, ins Gehäuse einbauen und neu kontaktieren.


Aber man kann die Zellen einzeln testen, ggf. defekte Zellen (ausgelaufen, Kurzschluß) durch zb. gebrauchte austauschen, und die restlichen nicht defekten Zellen vielleicht auch noch mal auffrischen (je nach Akkuchemie). Gerade bei Akkus mit sehr vielen Zellen ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Akku-Degradation komplett gleichmäßig erfolgt, und nicht irgendeine Zelle doch aus der Reihe tanzt.


> Entscheidender: Sollte die Restkapazität der Batterie 70% unterschreiten oder der Akku gar defekt sein, lässt er sich laut Tesla reparieren. Ein Tausch einzelner oder mehrerer Module ist dann ausdrücklich möglich.
> 
> Auch Audi nennt keinen Ersatzteilpreis für eine E-Tron-Batterie – weil ein Tausch der gesamten Hochvoltbatterie zwar theoretisch möglich, aber praktisch nicht vorgesehen ist. Im Sinne der Wirtschaftlichkeit werde immer der Tausch von Bauteilen vorgezogen. *Die Reparaturtiefe betrage 100 Prozent.* Explizit vorgesehen ist auch bei den Ingolstädtern der Austausch von Batteriemodulen.


Quelle: https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...uto-gebraucht-kostenrisiko-batterie-garantie/


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie so vieles.


Ähm, mit Verbraucher habe ich den Energieverbraucher (Antrieb) gemeint.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, sicher. Lithium wird bald knapp.


Auch hier, für den Verbraucher (E-Motor) spielt es keine Rolle ob Lithium oder Hubba-Bubba.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was da an Akkukapazität alles liegenbleibt.


Je nach Ladeschlussspannung gar nichts, und selbst wenn. Dann fehlen eben ein paar Kilometer. Dafür hält der Akku aber auch länger.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Verbrennungsmotor ist kein Akku!


Korrekt, der Verbrenner ist deutlich komplexer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gerade bei Akkus mit sehr vielen Zellen ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Akku-Degradation komplett gleichmäßig erfolgt, und nicht irgendeine Zelle doch aus der Reihe tanzt.


Und wenn dann wieder eine "aus der Reihe tanzt" nimmst Du den Akku wieder komplett auseinander und tauschst eine Zelle für 30.- EUR?
Bei 35.- EUR Neupreis?

Der Kund wird Dir was pfeifen.

Obwohl viele regenerierte Akkus bessere Werte hatten, als die originalen. 
Vor allem wegen der besseren Zellqualität.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-4yOx1CnXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpSs7Kpkc60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BigBoymann (13. Mai 2022)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wer will bitte ein Bedienkonzept, das sich fast ausschließlich auf Touch und Bildschirm verlässt?


Ich!!!

Ganz ehrlich, ich will nix anderes mehr. Alles geht, Dank Spracherkennung und fixem Touch wirklich schnell und einfach von der Hand. Es gibt sicher immer was zu verbessern, bspw. würde ich nach wie vor ein HeadUp oder AR Display zufügen möchten, aber alles andere? 

P.S.
Wir haben uns Mal den Spaß im privaten gemacht, drei Autos, ein VW, ein Renault und mein Tesla, 10 verschiedene Aufgaben und Zeit gestoppt, einzig beim Scheibenwischer war ich langsamer, in allen anderen Disziplinen, Radiosender, Navigation, Heizung, Telefon usw. war ich teilweise um Welten schneller im Model 3. Alleine wenn man bedenkt, dass meine Spracheingabe das Ziel schon hatte, während der VW gefühlt noch nichtmal auf die Patschehand am Touch reagiert hat! Denn das wichtigste ist, dass ich bisher kein Touch im PKW Bereich gesehen habe, der derart schnell und flüssig reagiert wie mein Model 3, und verstell Mal im ID3 die Temperatur auf einen gewünschten Zielwert, viel Erfolg, ist mehr Lotterie als alles andere.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2022)

Du sagts also besser umgesetzten Touch ist besser als schrottig umgesetzten Touch. Das steht wohl außer Frage.
Ich halte trotzdem jede Wette dass ich das physikalische Drehrad in meinem A3 zum Temperaturwechsel schneller und ohne zu gucken bedient bekomme.

Den Rekord-Unsinn hab ich im aktuellen A6 erlebt. Dort hat man an der selben Stelle an der im Vormodell Schalter für Sitzheizung und Co waren nun einen Touchscreen montiert. Also ganz unten. In dem Ding hab ich mich wirklich nur im Stillstand getraut diese Funktionen zu bedienen.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich!!!


Und Du vergleichst Touch gegen Touch? Das macht keinen Sinn. In meinem S204 geht alles super schnell und das ganz ohne Touchgedöns.

Vor allem darf ich im Auto nicht am Smartphone Rumrücken und die Autobauer bauen Riesen TVs in Autos. In unserem Firmenskoda bekomme ich beim Ziel eingeben schon die Endkriese. Nicht nur weil es lange dauert, sondern weil es während der Fahrt zu gefährlich ist. Ich muss schauen wie ich drauf drücke. In meinem Auto geht alles über den selben Drehregler. Klar, während der Fahrt nutze ich beim Navi die Sprachsteuerung aber selbst den Radiosender wechseln ist mit Touch einfach gefährlich.

Vor allem wieso warst du beim Scheibenwischer langsamer? Unfassbar wenn man den über Touch anschalten muss. Das ist unverantwortlich und gehört verboten.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2022)

Achja, die neue Generation Autofahrer. 
Alles per Sprachbedienung und Touchscreen betätigen/auslösen. 








						Model S ohne Wählhebel nicht zulassungsfähig?: Tesla-Gangwahl per Touchscreen
					

Bei Tesla Model S und X geht nach einem Software-Update Gängeeinlegen auch per Bildschirm. Und wohin der Fahrer möchte, soll das Auto errechnen können. Bei der Zulassung könnte dies problematisch sein.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				



So ein Blödsinn kommt dann dabei raus. 
Sprachbedienung ist ja bei vielen Sachen noch ok, falls alles richtig verstanden wird. 
Touch ist aber meist einfach nur Krampf. 
Ich finde meine Roll/Drücktasten am Lenkrad sehr gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2022)

Also die Bedienung in unseren S und X finde ich okay. Alles wichtige ist am Lenkrad oder rundum. Kaum Möglichkeiten was falsch zu bedienen. Das passt eigentlich.
Dumm is einzige die Herangehensweise von Tesla mit den OTA Updates dass sich immer wieder mal was verschiebt. Wenn dann so wichtige Sachen wie Spiegelheizung oder Frontscheibengebläse in irgendwelche Untermenüs verrutschen und man dann auf einmal im Tunnel mit Warnblinker rechts in die Nothaltebucht rein muss weil man den Button nicht mehr findet bzw. beim tippen auf das Lüftungslogo erst mal die Klima mit an geht und alle Scheiben in Sekunden beschlagen dann darf man sich schon fragen ob das Bedienkonzept so okay ist... Model 3/Y sind da ja noch übler dran, aber die Modelle würde ich nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen.


----------



## Eckism (14. Mai 2022)

Die Bedienung des Autos sollte man vor Fahrtbeginn lernen...nicht währenddessen.

Zudem braucht man während der Fahrt doch nie die Spiegelheizung bzw. Frontscheibengebläse!?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> einzig beim Scheibenwischer war ich langsamer, in allen anderen Disziplinen, Radiosender, Navigation, Heizung, Telefon usw. war ich teilweise um Welten schneller im Model 3.



Das blöde dabei, einzig der Scheibenwischer ist dabei wirklich zeitkritisch.  Wenn man aufgrund der Gischt eines vorbeifahrenden LKWs nichts mehr sieht, muss der sofort verstellt werden können. Oder auch bei wechselnden Regenmengen möchte und muss ich möglichst schnell reagieren um weiter sicher fahren zu können.

Ob mein Navi 1 oder 5 Sekunden braucht ist dagegen wurscht. Bei Strecken, die so kurz sind, dass es darauf ankäme nutze ich gar kein Navi.

Ich finde es sehr fragwürdig, wenn man sicherheitsrelevante Features umständlich löst zugunsten eines möglichst fancy Bedienkonzepts.

Mein Auto bietet Touch- und haptische Bedienung,  je nach Funktion.  Dinge,  die ich beim Fahren schnell mal regeln muss kann ich haptisch schnell lösen, Navi und Telefon über Touch (Wer macht das?) und Sprache und z. B. Radio über Touch. Dazu nutz ich zusätzlich Android Auto und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Scheibenwischerbedienung ist am rechten Lenkstockhebel, wo sie hin gehört und wo man sie intuitiv bedient, ich möchte kein Auto,  bei dem das per Touch gelöst wird - saugefährlich!


----------



## BigBoymann (14. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Vor allem wieso warst du beim Scheibenwischer langsamer? Unfassbar wenn man den über Touch anschalten muss. Das ist unverantwortlich und gehört verboten.


Ja, total unverantwortlich, eine Funktion die wir mitgetestet haben und die man im echten Leben Dank Automatik nie braucht. War halt in unserer Liste der Tests und manuelles einschalten dauert drei Klicks auf dem Touch, also keine zwei Sekunden, dennoch länger als am Hebel nach oben oder unten ziehen. 

Im Übrigen kann man am Hebel ganz normal spritzen und wischen, wenn also Gischt kommt bin ich genauso schnell wie alle anderen. Nur das manuelle Ändern auf 1,2 oder Intervall wäre umständlich.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ja, total unverantwortlich


Jupp, unverantwortlich. Die wichtigen und vor allem sicherheitsrelevanten Bedienelemente gehören als physische Knöpfe ins Auto. Einfach weil es sicherheitsrelevant ist. Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, dass man sich da zu 100% auf irgendwelche Automatiken verlässt. Ich möchte mein Licht bei Bedarf auch in Zukunft manuell anschalten können, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es jetzt an sein sollte. Klar, Touchdisplays sind für die Hersteller deutlich günstiger und der Käufer freut sich über fancy Dinge. Ist halt wie überall anders auch.


----------



## BigBoymann (14. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Jupp, unverantwortlich. Die wichtigen und vor allem sicherheitsrelevanten Bedienelemente gehören als physische Knöpfe ins Auto. Einfach weil es sicherheitsrelevant ist. Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, dass man sich da zu 100% auf irgendwelche Automatiken verlässt. Ich möchte mein Licht bei Bedarf auch in Zukunft manuell anschalten können, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es jetzt an sein sollte. Klar, Touchdisplays sind für die Hersteller deutlich günstiger und der Käufer freut sich über fancy Dinge. Ist halt wie überall anders auch.


Irgendwie höre ich da nur Mimimimi! 

Noch einmal, sicherheitsrelevant würde ich dir ja tatsächlich zustimmen, wenn es nur über ein kompliziertes Menü möglich wäre die Scheibe im Notfall schnell sauber zu machen, dies ist aber eben genau eine Funktion des Gangwahlhebels und funktioniert wie bei all deinen Autos vermutlich auch, ziehen am Hebel, ganz kurz wischt es einmal, etwas länger und es sprüht Reinigerlösung auf die Scheibe, wischt zweimal und noch einmal. Licht, sicher auch sicherheitsrelevant, zumindest das Aufblenden funktioniert hier auch physisch, im Notfall, sicher eine probate Lösung. 

Aber all den Menschen die hier so einen Post schreiben, ist ja quasi nicht zu helfen, die wollen vermutlich ihren Verbrenner noch in hundert Jahren fahren. Touchscreen ist billiger? Ja nee, ist klar! Ein Mikroschalter kostet was? 0,20 Eurocent, bei den Bestellmengen der Hersteller sicherlich. Ein Touchscreen kostet was? Vor allem wenn man eben ein richtiges Panel verbaut und nicht die alten Panels aus den Geldautomaten mit Pixelgrößen im Zentimeterbereich und resistiver Bedienung. 

Nochmal zur Klarstellung, ich bin ganz sicher kein Teslalemming und finde bei Weitem nicht alles gut, aber gerade die Bedienung ist absolut das Beste und intuitivste was ich in meinen durchaus zahlreichen Autofahrten mit den diversen Marken und Generationen erlebt habe. Das größte Problem sitzt hier immer ganz eindeutig vor Lenker und nichts anderes, ja es ist ein neues Konzept und älteren Herrschaften, Menschen mit wenig Verständnis für Technik, würde ich dies nicht ohne eine vernünftige Einführung zutrauen, das liegt aber nicht am System, sondern daran, dass diese nun einmal das alte System gelernt und verinnerlicht haben. Aber (um Mal wieder in den PC Bereich zu rutschen) man kann in meinen Augen nicht auf DOS stehen bleiben, sondern muss sich eben auch irgendwann einmal Windows öffnen. 

Ich lade dich natürlich gerne ein, den Test gegen mich zu machen, wer welche Funktionen schneller an seinem Auto aufrufen und nutzen kann, ich Wette mit dir, dass im herkömmlichen Verfahren bei der täglichen Nutzung mehr sicherheitsrelevante Probleme auftauchen werden, als in meinem Model 3. Da denke ich bspw. nur daran, wenn jemand ins Navi sein Ziel eingibt, wenn jemand hinter dem Schalthebel versucht die richtige Taste für Umluft oder Scheibe entfrosten zu finden und bei nächsten Blick auf die Straße schon vier Blocks weiter ist!

P.S.
Zu guter Letzt, was mein Post nicht aussagen soll, dass jeder das Konzept für sich besser finden muss. Es geht mir hier nur um die in meinen Augen ziemlich falsche Aussagen, dass das Konzept falsch und unsicher ist!


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Bedienung des Autos sollte man vor Fahrtbeginn lernen...nicht währenddessen.
> 
> Zudem braucht man während der Fahrt doch nie die Spiegelheizung bzw. Frontscheibengebläse!?


Die Bedienung an sich is ja kein Problem. Aber wenn je nach Update die Funktionen von einem Tag irgendwohin verschwinden und gesucht werden müssen is es mühsam. Vorher war zum Beispiel Sitzheizung, Spiegelheizung und Defrost-Gebläse direkt auf der 1. Ebene . Drauf drücken, und läuft..
Dann dachte sich ein super intelligenter Mensch dass man das da weg machen kann und ins Klimamenü integrieren. Fährt man jetzt einfach mal so bei feuchtem Wetter rum, hat die Lüftung aus und kommt dann in einen Tunnel oder ein Parkhaus braucht man auf einmal die Defrost-Option... dazu erst mal auf den Lüfter drücken, dann geht sofort automatisch die Klimaanlage samt Umluft an (das Auto denkt dass das okay ist) mit dem Ergebnis dass die Scheiben innert Sekunden zu sind... also erst mal im Menü hoffen dass man den richtigen Punkt findet, dort dann mal alles anmachen, Umluft wieder aus, Lüfter auf Vollgas etc.. während der Zeit hat man dann nicht auf die Strasse geguckt...

Wenn man so Basics aber physisch immer an der gleichen Stelle hat schaut das anders aus.. die verschwinden nicht einfach so.. Dass es Mist war sieht man daran dass rund 3 Monate später wieder alles so geändert wurde dass man sich diese Funktionen wieder direkt in die erste Ebene holen kann...


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> die wollen vermutlich ihren Verbrenner noch in hundert Jahren fahren


Der Antrieb spielt doch hierbei keine Rolle.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Touchscreen ist billiger


Jupp, auf die komplette Mittelkonsole mit allen Schaltern auf jeden Fall. Du darfst nicht nur den Einzelpreis einbeziehen. Alleine die Verbauzeit verringert sich dadurch auf ein billiges Minimum.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sitzt hier immer ganz eindeutig vor Lenker und nichts anderes


Mich nervt es im Auto schön wenn meine Frau neben mir mit dem Smartphone spielt. Zumindest wenn ich nachts fahre. Ein riesen TV in der Mittelkonsole brauche ich da erst Recht nicht.

Wie gesagt, mich nervt das getouche weil es ablenkt wenn man irgendwas bestimmtes drücken möchte.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> sondern daran, dass diese nun einmal das alte System gelernt und verinnerlicht haben.


Das hat mir dem Alter Recht wenig zu tun. Der Mensch besteht aus Fehlern. Und solange autonomes Fahren nicht möglich ist, sollte die Ablenkung so gering wie möglich gehalten werden.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Da denke ich bspw. nur daran, wenn jemand ins Navi sein Ziel eingibt, wenn jemand hinter dem Schalthebel versucht die richtige Taste für Umluft oder Scheibe entfrosten zu finden und bei nächsten Blick auf die Straße schon vier Blocks weiter ist!


Ich weiß wo meine Knöpfe sind. Einige wichtige am Lenkrad, der Dreh/Drückknopf in der Mittelkonsole und einige wenige Knöpfe unterm Radio. 



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich lade dich natürlich gerne ein, den Test gegen mich zu machen


Ich würde mir lieber selbst ein Bild davon machen ohne Competition. In den Autos in denen ich gefahren bin, meist VW Konzern, mit Touch hab ich die Endkriese bekommen. Da wurde sogar das Einschalten des Radios zur Herausforderung.


----------



## Eckism (14. Mai 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> ...hat die Lüftung aus...


Wieso hat man die Lüftung aus?
Ich hab vor 17 Jahren einmal auf den Klimaautomatikkonopf gedrückt und dreh notfalls mal am Temperaturrädchen, den Rest macht das Auto von allein.

Man kauft sich doch kein Supermodernes Auto mit sämtlichen Schnickschnack, um dann ständig die Lüfter an und aus zu schalten...selbst nen Spiegelheizungsknöpfchen hat der olle Schrupper nicht, die läuft halt immer, wenn die Zündung an ist, egal obs drußen 40°C sind.^^


----------



## BigBoymann (15. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich würde mir lieber selbst ein Bild davon machen ohne Competition. In den Autos in denen ich gefahren bin, meist VW Konzern, mit Touch hab ich die Endkriese bekommen. Da wurde sogar das Einschalten des Radios zur Herausforderung.


VW Konzern und Touch sind da schon das große Problem. Ich sag halt nur resistive Touchscreens! Daher der wirklich ernstgemeinte Rat. Dich in ein Auto mit gutem Touch zu setzen, dass eben auf dem heutigen Niveau funktioniert und nicht der Steinzeit angehört. Sauber Reaktionszeiten und kapazitive Eingabe, dazu eine gescheite Auflösung und du kannst es nicht im Ansatz mit den VWs vergleichen, die jetzt langsam in diese Richtung kommen, wo Tesla eben schon seit 2012 ist.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo meine Knöpfe sind.


Eben, du weißt es und ich weiß es bei meinem, ich schau auch selten auf den Bildschirm während der Fahrt, nahezu alles kann ich bequem per Sprache steuern und wenn man ehrlich ist, was steuert man heute noch? Licht? Hab ich seit Jahren nicht gebraucht (Lichthupe ist ja normal am Schalter), Scheibenwischer, seit Jahren nicht gebraucht (um genau zu sein seit 2008 fahre ich Automatik in beiden Funktionen und seit 2008 funktioniert dies einwandfrei). Navi einschalten, per Sprache, Radiosender wechseln, per Sprache oder eben an der Ampel. Heizung, per Sprache, Sitzheizung per Sprache, Heckscheibe, per Sprache. 
Aber auch hier, ich weiß wo die Funktionen liegen und es sind meistens zwei schnelle Klicks, die Touchfelder sind dazu meist deutlich größer als normale Schalter und daher sehe ich hier wirklich nur viele viele Vorurteile und keine Probleme.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Einige wichtige am Lenkrad


Welcher wichtige Knopf ist denn am Lenkrad? Radiosender wechseln? Laut und leise? Da haben wir sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu wichtig, aber OK.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das hat mir dem Alter Recht wenig zu tun. Der Mensch besteht aus Fehlern. Und solange autonomes Fahren nicht möglich ist, sollte die Ablenkung so gering wie möglich gehalten werden.


Das hat sehr viel mit dem Alter zu tun, zum einen verlangsamt sich eben mit zunehmendem Alter die Reaktionszeit, dazu kommen Probleme mit den Augen die dann bspw. dazu führen dass man länger braucht um etwas scharf zu stellen und zu guter Letzt verringert sich im Alter auch die Lernfähigkeit und man vertraut auf das Altbekannte.

Fehler? Da hatte ich zwar gar nicht drüber gesprochen, aber dazu zwei Punkte. Touch-Bedienung führt in meinen Augen nicht dazu, dass man abgelenkter ist. Wenn man es einmal hat, dann halte ich es eben genau für andersherum. Dazu kommt, dass autonomes Fahren dich sobald nicht vom Aufpassen befreien wird.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Mich nervt es im Auto schön wenn meine Frau neben mir mit dem Smartphone spielt. Zumindest wenn ich nachts fahre. Ein riesen TV in der Mittelkonsole brauche ich da erst Recht nicht.


What? Also ja, störende Lichtquellen mag ich auch nicht, aber weder Handy, noch Display (Helligkeit und Farbmodus reagieren ja auch Umgebungslicht, im der Nacht schaltet das Display in einem DarkModus um) stören mich, da das Licht eben nicht in die Windschutzscheibe fällt. 





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Jupp, auf die komplette Mittelkonsole mit allen Schaltern auf jeden Fall


Glaube ich nicht, Schalter und Plastik kosten absolut nichts, dagegen steht ein vermutlich höher dreistelliger Betrag für ein Display? Das wird sich nicht groß unterscheiden, in der Montage schon gar nicht, dafür gibt es Roboter, die einmalig viel Geld kosten, aber eben 24/7 ohne Murren und ohne Gehalt die Dinger weiter montieren. Das da ein großer Unterschied ist, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, Schalter und Plastik kosten absolut nichts, dagegen steht ein vermutlich höher dreistelliger Betrag für ein Display?


Es geht in der Endsumme weniger um die reinen Materialkosten. Die sind nahezu irrelevant. Design und Verbauzeit sind Kostenfresser. 



BigBoymann schrieb:


> in der Montage schon gar nicht, dafür gibt es Roboter


Aber nicht für alles. Es macht einen großen Unterschied ob ich eine Mittelkonsole oder Cockpit in 2 Minuten einbauen kann oder in 10 Minuten. Beim Panamera G2 wurde für die Mittelkonsole noch eine Zeit von ca. 14 Minuten geplant. Beim Nachfolger sind es dann wie viele Teile? 3? 4? Eine vormontierte Mittelkonsole die Mitthilfe eines Roboters ins Auto geklemmt wird, der Werker schraubt noch wenige Schrauben fest und am Ende werden noch ein bis zwei Displays reingeklipst. Zeitersparnis wahrscheinlich 10 Minuten. Und wenn viele Kabel auf eins reduziert wird, muss auch nicht mehr viel zusammengesteckt werden. Der größte Kostenfaktor sind nicht die Teile, sondern die Zeit. Denn die Mitarbeiter sind sehr teuer. Ob das Display 50 Taler kostet oder 500, ist da nahezu irrelevant für den Gesamtpreis des Autos. 



BigBoymann schrieb:


> dafür gibt es Roboter


Viele Montageschritte sind aktuell nicht mit Robotern machbar. Dazu zählt das komplette Interieur.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Welcher wichtige Knopf ist denn am Lenkrad? Radiosender wechseln?


Da ist schonmal die Sprachaktivierung, annehmen und auflegen von Telefonaten, laut und leiser des Radios, Scheibenwischer, umschalten der Displayinfos, Tempomat. 
Achja, die Hupe natürlich auch 😂



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das da ein großer Unterschied ist, glaube ich nicht.


So viel Automatisierung durch Roboter wie du glaubst, ist es gar nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Endmontage. Im Karosseriebau und der Lackierung wird der Großteil durch Roboter erledigt aber in der Montage die wenigsten. Man muss da nur an das Türinnenleben denken. Wie soll das ein Roboter zusammenfrickeln? Jedeas gesparte Bauteil, spart Zeit. Fensterheberknöpfe und Spiegelverstellknöpfe? Ab ins Display. Knöpfe, Kabel, Mechanik und vor allem Zeit gespart.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Da hatte ich zwar gar nicht drüber gesprochen, aber dazu zwei Punkte


Aber ich habe es halt angesprochen weil dieses Thema vor allem Verkehr wichtig ist.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Touch-Bedienung führt in meinen Augen nicht dazu, dass man abgelenkter ist.


Ich muss beim Bedienen des Displays mit Touch länger aufs Display schauen als wenn ich einen Knopf oder Drehregler bedienen muss.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass autonomes Fahren dich sobald nicht vom Aufpassen befreien wird.


Das soll es auch nicht. Im Verkehr zählt jede Sekunde. Und solange autonomes Fahren nicht möglich ist, ist jede Sekunde die ich aufs Display schauen muss zu viel. Wahrscheinlich ist die Bedienung in VWs tatsächlich deutlich schlechter als bei anderen Herstellern, aber wenn ich nen Radiosender wechseln will und ich erstmal vom Navi ins Hauptmenü, ins Radiomenü und zurück ins Navi muss, dauert mir das zu lange. In meinem Auto bin ich schneller und vor allem ist mein Blick deutlich kürzer vom Straßenverkehr abgelenkt weil ich keine Touchflächen suchen muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, Schalter und Plastik kosten absolut nichts, dagegen steht ein vermutlich höher dreistelliger Betrag für ein Display?


Das Display kostet sicherlich keinen höheren dreistelligen Betrag. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn das eher im oberen 2-stelligen Bereich liegen würde. Du kannst die Einkaufspreise der OEMs nicht mit etwaigen Endkundenpreisen vergleichen, da liegen Welten dazwischen.

Hohe dreistellige oder gar vierstellige Beträge kosten nur sehr wenige Komponenten an einem Auto. Vermutlich in erster Linie der Motor inklusive Inverter und Getriebe, Karosserie wahrscheinlich,... 

Display und ähnlicher Schnickschnack kostet fast nichts, bezogen auf das was der Endkunde erwartet - er zahlt aber ggf einen hohen Aufpreis für Dinge, die nur einen Bruchteil davon kosten auch wenn die Entwicklung natürlich darauf umgelegt werden muss. Die dürfte allerdings bei der Erstellung eines Bedienkonzepts überschaubar sein. Das wird 1x entwickelt und dann halt auf die verschiedenen Modelle adaptiert unten drunter ists vermutlich immer dasselbe. Das heißt, selbst bei Entwicklungskosten von 10Mio wird das über die Masse der Fahrzeuge ein überschaubarer Anteil sein - selbst bei einem eher kleinen Hersteller wie Tesla.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es macht einen großen Unterschied ob ich eine Mittelkonsole oder Cockpit in 2 Minuten einbauen kann oder in 10 Minuten


Ich glaube du hast da ein größeres Problem, ja Lohn ist teuer. Aber 8 Minuten kosten bei 40 EUR Stundenlohn (was ca. 6.000 EUR bei einer Vollzeitstelle entsprechen würde) inkl. Nebenkosten sage und schreibe?

6,93 EUR

Das macht bei einem Auto keinen großen Unterschied und wird definitiv  nicht den preislichen Aufwand zwischen günstigen Schaltern und teurem Display wettmachen. Ja man will natürlich bei einer Million Autos diese 8 Minuten sparen, weil dann sind es eben 7Mio EUR die man sparen kann (und es ist ja nur ein Baustein), aber ich denke nicht, dass dies eine Entscheidung zugunsten oder zuungunsten eines Touchdisplays begründen kann.

Design? Naja, wann hat bspw. VW etwas an den Schaltern verändert? SoftTouch seit 2000! Die Schalter sahen zumindest in der letzten Generation  immer noch genau so aus und waren gleich platziert. Aber ich will hier gar nicht zuviel schwabulieren, denke nicht, dass die Entscheidung Touchdisplay eine Entscheidung aus Kostengründen ist, sondern eher eine Entscheidung des Designs!


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Da ist schonmal die Sprachaktivierung, annehmen und auflegen von Telefonaten, laut und leiser des Radios, Scheibenwischer, umschalten der Displayinfos, Tempomat.
> Achja, die Hupe natürlich auch 😂


Sprachaktivierung Check
Scheibenwischer Check
Displayinfos muss ich nicht umschalten, ist ja alles drauf
Tempomat Check
Telefon und laut leiser geht nicht mittels Taste, Laut Leiser mit Sprache aber problemlos, Anrufen ebenfalls per Sprache problemlos. Nur auflegen muss der Gegenüber, wobei die Taste im Display groß und rot ist, schafft man auch!
Hupe Check!



Zappaesk schrieb:


> wenn das eher im oberen 2-stelligen Bereich liegen würde. Du kannst die Einkaufspreise der OEMs nicht mit etwaigen Endkundenpreisen vergleichen, da liegen Welten dazwischen.


hoher dreistelliger Betrag wahrscheinlich tatsächlich nicht, hab gerade mal geschaut, was so ein Display bei großen Stückzahlen kostet. Aber zweistellig wird es auch nicht werden, selbst bei mehren Mio nicht. Man darf ja nicht ganz außer Acht lassen, dass das Display schon was besseres ist (hohe Auflösung), dazu vollflächig Touch und eben feuchtigkeitsresistent (was gerade im Außenbereich, wo so ein Auto nunmal meist steht, sehr wichtig ist, dass Kondenswasser nicht gleich zum Schaden führt). Würde nach meinen kurzen Recherchen mal so in Richtung knapp unter 300 EUR tippen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2022)

Hab grad so nen modernes Auto mit Touch. Ich finde das olle poplige Drehrädchen beim Schaltknüppel in meinem Hobel sehr viel angenehmer...da muss man den Arm nicht hochheben, ausstrecken und zielen. Den Drehknopf greifen und nach den klicks gehen.

Aussehen tuts natürlich geil.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da ein größeres Problem, ja Lohn ist teuer. Aber 8 Minuten kosten bei 40 EUR Stundenlohn (was ca. 6.000 EUR bei einer Vollzeitstelle entsprechen würde) inkl. Nebenkosten sage und schreibe?
> 
> 6,93 EUR


Du berücksichtigst nur einen kleinen Teil am Band. Für VW und Co macht es einen erheblichen Unterschied ob am Ende des Tages 1000 Autos das Werk verlassen oder nur 990. Da zählt jeder Handgriff. Ändern sich irgendwo im Fertigungsprozess ein paar Handgriffe hat das Auswirkungen auf alles. Und da zählt auch eine Zeitersparnis von wenigen Sekunden. Zumal Autohersteller bei jedem Bauteil auf jeden 100stel Cent schauen. Da sind 6,93 nahezu unendlich viel.

Und 8 Minuten sind am Band eben bei Porsche 4 Takte oder bei VW 8 Takte. Diese 8 freien Zeiteinheiten haben dann Kapazitäten für andere Handgriffe. Schwupps hat man auf die ganze Linie 5 Sekunden gespart. Das sind dann eben 20 Autos mehr am Tag. Oder bei Porsche halt 10. 10 Autos entsprechen bei Porsche im Schnitt 200.000 Taler Gewinn.

Und wie gesagt, so ein Cockpit/Mittelkonsole wird durch ein großes Display viel Übersichtlicher. Das heißt auch hier wird's günstiger. Ich denke da Mal an die Grenzen analogen Instrumente die wegfallen. Wie 



BigBoymann schrieb:


> denke nicht, dass die Entscheidung Touchdisplay eine Entscheidung aus Kostengründen ist, sondern eher eine Entscheidung des Designs!


Mit Sicherheit geht es aufs Design zurück. Und es macht eben vieles einfacher. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es halt auch günstiger ist. Natürlich nur wenn alle Faktoren miteinberechnet werden. Und in der Industrie geht's immer ums Geld. Jede Entwicklung, jeder Handgriff ist da wohl überlegt.

Das Display mag 300 Taler kosten, dafür wird der Rest vom Cockpit günstiger und die Arbeitsschritte weniger. Wenn ich in irgendwelche E Autos schaue, sehe ich nur Hässlichkeit. Alles wird verdeckt von Display. Keine Ahnung wie man diese Entwicklung gut heißen kann. Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und die Autos sehen nicht nur von außen alle gleich aus, sondern auch innen. 

Ich bin ja nicht grundsätzlich gegen Displays im Auto, aber die Ausmaße die diese mittlerweile einnehmen sind eine Katastrophe und die Bedienung über Touch sollte nicht überhand nehmen. Zu viel soll über Touch geschehen und die Verantwortung trägt der Fahrer. Diese Entwicklung begrüße ich nicht.
Ich bin für Knöpfe und Schalter. Zumal es wie gesagt, nicht erlaubt ist, aufs Telefon zu drücken. Und seitdem ich das erste Mal in einem BMW diesen Drehregler in der Mitte nutzen durfte, fand ich diese Idee genial. Zum Glück hat mein S204 das auch. Die Bedienung ist mega genial und lenkt nahezu gar nicht ab.


Eckism schrieb:


> da muss man den Arm nicht hochheben, ausstrecken und zielen


Dito. Ich bin absolut begeistert davon.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da ein größeres Problem, ja Lohn ist teuer. Aber 8 Minuten kosten bei 40 EUR Stundenlohn (was ca. 6.000 EUR bei einer Vollzeitstelle entsprechen würde) inkl. Nebenkosten sage und schreibe?
> 
> 6,93 EUR



Geh bei 8 Minuten eher von 15-20€ aus. Du musst ja nicht nur die Personalkosten sehen, sondern auch die Anlage an sich. Ansonsten stimmt die Betrachtung von TrueRomance schon weitgehend.

Wer sich mal damit beschäftigt hat, was auch kleine Handgriffe zum Teil für Auswirkungen am Band haben, staunt nicht schlecht. Die Kunst ist an allen Stationen möglichst die selbe Zeit zu brauchen. Das heißt es muss sauber austariert werden welche Handgriffe wo und wie gemacht werden. Wenns da zu verschiebungen kommt, kann es passieren, dass die halbe Halle auf eine einzelne Station wartet und dann wirds schnell so teuer, dass sich ein Display von alleine zahlt.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die Bedienung ist mega genial und lenkt nahezu gar nicht ab.


Gerade das Drehrädchen fand ich auch immer sehr gut, aber es lenkt doch genauso ab, denn auf das Display musst du doch immer noch schauen um zu wissen wo du bist?


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das Display mag 300 Taler kosten, dafür wird der Rest vom Cockpit günstiger und die Arbeitsschritte weniger.


Ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass es günstiger ist



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung begrüße ich nicht.


Ich glaube die eigentliche Entwicklung ist eben Sprachsteuerung! 

Wie gesagt, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass eine Umgewöhnung ärgerlich und unerwünscht ist. Auch sehe ich ein, dass sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen griffbereit sein sollten, eben dies sehe ich aber als gegeben an (zumindest bei meinem KFZ). 

Bei Rest vermute ich halt wirklich viele subjektive Urteile, ich weiß nicht ob ihr schonmal im Model 3 gefahren seid? Aber ich kann wirklich, nach anfänglicher Skepsis (die ich ja auch hatte, sowohl der Elektromobilität, als auch dem radikalen M3 Konzept im Innenraum gegenüber), kann ich einfach nichts störendes finden, im Gegenteil die Bedienung mit Sprachsteuerung und Touch ist in meinen Augen den zahlreichen Knöpfen in anderen Fahrzeugen massiv überlegen. Auch hier ist natürlich viel Subjektivität vorhanden, dass will ich gar nicht abstreiten, dennoch denke ich, dass das Konzept Zukunft habe wird.


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Gerade das Drehrädchen fand ich auch immer sehr gut, aber es lenkt doch genauso ab, denn auf das Display musst du doch immer noch schauen um zu wissen wo du bist?


Ich mach das über die "klicks"...zudem ist bei mir das Display ausgefahren über dem Amaturenbrett und nicht unten drin.

Sprachsteuerung nutz ich im übrigen nicht...ich weiß nicht, was ich aagen soll und mir ist das auch zu blöd, mit meinem Auto zu reden.^^


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> viele subjektive Urteile


Auf jeden Fall. Meine Ausführung zu Touch ist rein subjektiv und spiegeln meine Bedenken wieder. 



BigBoymann schrieb:


> denn auf das Display musst du doch immer noch schauen um zu wissen wo du bist?


Aber m.E. deutlich kürzer bis gar nicht. In meinem Auto sind nur wenige Reiter wovon ich 3 Brauch. Musik, Telefon, Navi. Da weiß ich wo sich was befindet und ich muss meinen Finder nicht hinbewegen. Der Arm bleibt auf der Armlehne. Aber Mercedes ist da eh geil. Rechts am Lenkrad ist kein Schalter außer die Schaltwippe, die haben alles nach links gebaut. Das macht's sehr komfortabel.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2022)

Spielt ihr die ganze Zeit in Menüs rum oder was macht ihr im Auto? 
Bei ner normalen Fahrt brauch ich im Prinzip nur den Blinker. 
Je nach Witterung und Uhrzeit halt noch Scheibenwischer, Fernlicht und Scheiben bzw Spiegelheizung.


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr die ganze Zeit in Menüs rum oder was macht ihr im Auto?
> Bei ner normalen Fahrt brauch ich im Prinzip nur den Blinker.
> Je nach Witterung und Uhrzeit halt noch Scheibenwischer, Fernlicht und Scheiben bzw Spiegelheizung.


EIgentlich mach ich auch nix, aber manchmal muss ich das Navi doch ändern, weil ich woanders hin muss bzw. Ne andere Strecke fahren will.

Jetzt bei dem Leihwagen gingen mir die Assistenzsysteme total aufn Sack...während der Fahrt den Dreck ausschalten kannste natürlich komplett vergessen...muss man runtergucken und der Arm wird auch irgendwann schwer...wer sich so nen Shice ausgedacht hat, sollte geteert und gefedert werden.^^


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr die ganze Zeit in Menüs rum oder was macht ihr im Auto?


Ab und an telefoniere ich, wechsle die Musikquelle/Radiosender, manchmal muss ich auch ein Ziel im Navi eingeben weil es wieder ne Straßensperrung gibt und ich mich nicht auskenne. Fürs Navi nutze ich die Sprachsteuerung aber dennoch muss ich erstmal anwählen. 
Und dieses Touchdisplay in unserem Firmenskoda finde ich dafür schon völlig überladen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei ner normalen Fahrt brauch ich im Prinzip nur...


Und hier ist doch das eigentliche Problem. Umso mehr Spielerei es gibt, umso mehr spielen die Leute rum. Ich erlebe es jeden Tag, dass irgendwer meint im Auto in seinem Telefon rumdrücken zu müssen. Und da sehe ich diese Riesen Tablets im Autos als Gefahr. Wo sind da die Grenzen? Ein rudimentäres aufgeräumtes Menü aufs Wesentliche reduziert reicht und in kurzer Zeit kann es nahezu blind bedienen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2022)

Telefonieren geht über Tasten am Lenkrad, aufs Display gucke ich im Prinzip nur, wenn ich im Stau stehe. 
Rest wird im FIS angezeigt.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Telefonieren geht über Tasten am Lenkrad


Ich muss erstmal den Telefonmodus anwählen. Und wie gesagt, im Skoda reicht es da nicht eine Taste zu drücken. Ich bin mit mehreren Klicks bei denen ich definitiv hinschauen muß, abgelenkt. Da finde ich die Navigation über das Drehrad besser. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur keine schnellere Möglichkeit gefunden. So oft war ich mit dem noch nicht unterwegs.
Aber andere Hersteller scheinen das besser gelöst zu haben als VW. Das Touch ist auch wahnsinnig träge, was wahrscheinlich ein Grund für meine Abneigung ist. 

Aber hey, hab gerade rausgefunden wie ich in meinem über das Lenkrad das Telefon auswähle 😂 aber durch Telefonbuch zu suchen ist auch nicht zielführend 😂 dann doch lieber übers Display anwählen und Sprachsteuerung aktivieren 😅


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab nen Skoda, da ist extra ne Taste für das Telefonmenü


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Skoda, da ist extra ne Taste für das Telefonmenü


Da muss ich bei der nächsten Fahrt Mal schauen 😅 den haben wir noch nicht so lange 😅


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2022)

Meiner ist schon 8 1/2 Jahre, da war noch nicht viel mit Touch


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meiner ist schon 8 1/2 Jahre, da war noch nicht viel mit Touch


Dann stehen die Chancen schlecht, dass es bei unserem diese Taste gibt 😅


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2022)

Hatte neulich nen neuen Passat, fand ich von der Bedienung her schlechter.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das Touch ist auch wahnsinnig träge, was wahrscheinlich ein Grund für meine Abneigung ist.


Ich denke dies ist das eigentliche Problem, ein 17" Touch, was eben wie moderne Handys reagiert ist was anderes als oftmals verbaute Fahrzeuzglösungen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die wichtigen und vor allem sicherheitsrelevanten Bedienelemente gehören als physische Knöpfe ins Auto.


Richtig.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Licht bei Bedarf auch in Zukunft manuell anschalten können, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es jetzt an sein sollte.


Also ich hab manuell oder Automatik, aber ich hab nach Automatik nie wieder umgeschaltet.
Die Automatik packt die Lichtsteuerung einwandfrei.

Einzig die Instrumentenbeleuchtung könnte man noch nachbessern (Tiguan 1).



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Klar, Touchdisplays sind für die Hersteller deutlich günstiger und der Käufer freut sich über fancy Dinge. Ist halt wie überall anders auch.


Es ist einfach billiger, so einen Touch-Quatsch einzubauen, als zwei ordentliche, mechanische Anzeigen.


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also ich hab manuell oder Automatik, aber ich hab nach Automatik nie wieder umgeschaltet.
> Die Automatik packt die Lichtsteuerung einwandfrei.


Ich schalte das Abblendlicht manuell ein, wenns im hellen z.B. neblig ist...ich hab keine Anzeige, ob das Abblendlicht an ist und im Nebel will ich dann doch gesehen werden.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2022)

Geht bei mir auch da an, genauso wie bei Regen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch da an, genauso wie bei Regen.


Bei mir auch.
Bei Nebel schalte ich dann natürlich die Nebellampen an.

Und, wenn es ganz dick wird über den Berg, die Nebelschlußleuchte.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2022)

Nebelscheinwerfer habe ich nie an, bringen nichts.


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch da an, genauso wie bei Regen.


Vielleicht gehts bei mir auch an...ich weiß es halt nicht.^^


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde meine Roll/Drücktasten am Lenkrad sehr gut.


Hat der Tesla ja auch und das reicht für alles.
Das einzige was ich während der Fahrt teilweise umgestellt hab ist die Klima und den Scheibenwischer.
Geht beides per Sprache falls nötig, einmal Wischen einfach mit Schaltern am Lenkrad, Umstellung per Sprache oder Touch.

Selbst mein Vater der erst absolut skeptisch war ist jetzt überzeugter als ich.


Btw Sprachsteuerung
Für Autos gut, für jemanden der täglich Alexa nutzt schlecht. (Bei Tesla)


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nebelscheinwerfer habe ich nie an, bringen nichts.


Wenn es um die Kurven geht bringen die sehr wohl etwas, wenn man nur ein paar Meter sieht.

Und im richtig dicken Nebel hab ich gern nach hinten einen Abstandswarner, sonst steht der Dödel, der zwei Meter hinter mir her schleicht, noch in der Garage hinter mir.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2022)

Wenn es um Kurven, leuchtet mein Kurvenlicht das aus.
Nebelscheinwerfer bringen da garnichts.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat der Tesla ja auch und das reicht für alles.
> Das einzige was ich während der Fahrt teilweise umgestellt hab ist die Klima und den Scheibenwischer.
> Geht beides per Sprache falls nötig, einmal Wischen einfach mit Schaltern am Lenkrad, Umstellung per Sprache oder Touch.


Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?
Hey Tesla, mach den Scheibenwischer schneller?
Ich drück da meinen Hebel ein oder zweimal kurz.
Klima halt am Rad drehen.
Was machen eigentlich stumme Menschen oder Menschen mit Sprachbehinderung in so einer Situation?


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Mai 2022)

Frag besser was Leute machen bei denen das Auto die ersten Minuten keinen Handyempfang hat.. dann geht bei Tesla mit Sprachsteuerung nämlich schon grad gar nix mehr.. Jedes Mal wenn ich über die Grenze nach D fahre dauert es bis fast Freiburg bis 3G endlich mal wieder verfügbar ist. Da muss man hoffen dass es in der Zeit nicht anfängt zu regnen   
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie gut das der Tesla-Nachfolger dann hin bekommt. Die Sprachsteuerung bei Mercedes soll ja ganz brauchbar sein.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2022)

Dein Ernst?
Was ein Blödsinn.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn es um Kurven, leuchtet mein Kurvenlicht das aus.
> Nebelscheinwerfer bringen da garnichts.


Doch, die bringt etwas, aber da müßte ich Dir erst den Leuchtverlauf erklären und das dauert mir zu lange.
Ich hab mal Scheinwerfer hergestellt und ausgemessen in der Endkontrolle.
Den Auswertecomputer haben wir auch gebaut.

Da gab es unter anderem Nebelscheinwerfer und Breitstrahler.
Die hatten einen anderen Lichtkegel laut ECE, sonst hätte man ja Nebelbreitstrahler herstellen können.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?
> Was ein Blödsinn.



Dass Sprachkommandos Internet brauchen oder dass der Tesla durch nen Mercedes ersetzt wird?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, die bringt etwas, aber da müßte ich Dir erst den Leuchtverlauf erklären und das dauert mir zu lange.
> Ich hab mal Scheinwerfer hergestellt und ausgemessen in der Endkontrolle.
> Den Auswertecomputer haben wir auch gebaut.
> 
> ...


Ahja, du kennst also mein Auto, meine Schweinwerfer und wie die Ausleuchtung, weil du irgendwann mal Scheinwerfer gebaut und überprüft hast?
Sehr interessant.
Ich fahre mein Auto schon lange genug, die NSW bringen nix.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Mai 2022)

NSW bringen durch aus.. wenn du echt starken Schneefall hast oder sehr dichten Nebel.. dann machst du nämlich das Abblendlicht aus und hast nur noch die NSW an. Leuchtet dann wunderbar direkt am Boden entlang. Deswegen funktioniert das ja auch mit Standlicht. Nachteil... dann fährst du nicht viel schneller als 20 bis maximal 30 km/h... sobald du schneller fahren willst sind die für nix mehr.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Mai 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> dann machst du nämlich das Abblendlicht aus und hast nur noch die NSW an.


Das ging bei meinem Focus MK1 gar nicht. Wenn Nebellichter an, musste das Abblendlicht an sein.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also ich hab manuell oder Automatik, aber ich hab nach Automatik nie wieder umgeschaltet.
> Die Automatik packt die Lichtsteuerung einwandfrei.


Mein altes Auto (Volvo C70) wäre jetzt 10 Jahre alt und die Entscheidung ob das Abblendlicht auf Tages-Dimmung oder voller Stärke läuft ließ sich dort bereits nicht mehr manuell beeinflussen. (US-Auslieferung)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Frag besser was Leute machen bei denen das Auto die ersten Minuten keinen Handyempfang hat.. dann geht bei Tesla mit Sprachsteuerung nämlich schon grad gar nix mehr.. Jedes Mal wenn ich über die Grenze nach D fahre dauert es bis fast Freiburg bis 3G endlich mal wieder verfügbar ist. Da muss man hoffen dass es in der Zeit nicht anfängt zu regnen


Das du überhaupt noch 3G findest... Bei uns in der region gibt es nur noch 2G und 4G... (und evt. noch 5G)


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie gut das der Tesla-Nachfolger dann hin bekommt. Die Sprachsteuerung bei Mercedes soll ja ganz brauchbar sein.


Also laut automobil (vox) funzt die sprachsteuerung beim benz gut.

Aktuell:








						Mercedes-Benz startet Verkauf von Fahrzeugen mit Autopilot
					

Als erster Autohersteller weltweit hat Mercedes-Benz die Zulassung für ein hochautomatisiertes "Level-3"-Fahrzeug erhalten. Theoretisch ein großer Schritt - wenn da nicht einige Einschränkungen wären. Von Tim Diekmann.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> NSW bringen durch aus.. wenn du echt starken Schneefall hast oder sehr dichten Nebel.. dann machst du nämlich das Abblendlicht aus und hast nur noch die NSW an.


Richtig.
Wenn man um die 20km/h gefahren ist, ist da erheblich mehr zu erkennen, als mit Abblendlicht, vor allem an den Rändern.
Mit Abblendlicht hast Du nur eine weiße Wand vor Dir. 

Schneller als 30km/h geht nicht, so schnell kannst du nicht reagieren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?
> Hey Tesla, mach den Scheibenwischer schneller?
> Ich drück da meinen Hebel ein oder zweimal kurz.


Ja so, aber ich hatte den Bedarf bist jetzt noch nicht weil die Automatik das gut geregt hat.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich stumme Menschen oder Menschen mit Sprachbehinderung in so einer Situation?


Ein anderes Auto kaufen? Mein körperlich behinderter Kumpel fährt ja auch kein Fahrrad mit 2 Rädern wie ich.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Frag besser was Leute machen bei denen das Auto die ersten Minuten keinen Handyempfang hat.. dann geht bei Tesla mit Sprachsteuerung nämlich schon grad gar nix mehr..


Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, aber das ist ja keine technische Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2022)

Kaum in Betrieb, und schon plant Tesla den Ausbau seiner Fabrik in Berlin. oO 








						Deutsches Tesla-Gelände soll wachsen: Plan-Änderung für zusätzliche 100 Hektar beantragt
					

Die Erweiterung des deutschen Gigafactory-Geländes wird konkreter: Tesla hat die nötige Änderung eines Bebauungsplans beantragt.




					teslamag.de
				




Bin mal gespannt, wie es dieses mal mit den Genehmigungen läuft.


----------



## Eckism (30. Mai 2022)

Fehlende Genehmigungen halten doch Tesla nicht auf...das ist nur ein Problem für die dämlichen Bürger, die nen Carport bauen wollen.^^


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Fehlende Genehmigungen halten doch Tesla nicht auf...das ist nur ein Problem für die dämlichen Bürger, die nen Carport bauen wollen.^^


Das liegt aber nicht an Tesla, da diese Vorabgenehmigung vom "Bauamt" erteilt wird.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Fehlende Genehmigungen halten doch Tesla nicht auf...das ist nur ein Problem für die dämlichen Bürger, die nen Carport bauen wollen.^^


Nö, Tesla muss im Zweifelsfall alles abreißen lassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2022)

War am langen WE unterwegs. 570km (überwiegend Autobahn) 2 Übernachtungen an unterschiedlichen Orten. Stromkosten insgesamt ca 16€. 
Mittlerweile kann man ja an vielen Hotels für Umme laden, das macht es quasi unschlagbar günstig mit dem e Auto solche Kurztrips zu fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2022)

Dazu müsste man aber auch wissen, ob die Preise deswegen angehoben wurden.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2022)

Warum? Andere Leistungen sind ja auch im Preis drin, sprich eingepreist. Ob das jetzt Spa ist, Leihfahrräder, ... je nach Konzept des Hotels halt. Spa ist zum Beispiel erheblich teurer pro Gast als ein paar Ladestationen. Deren Kosten sind ja verschwindend gering.
In der Mischkalkulation verschwinden die quasi zwischen all den anderen Sachen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

Mein Dad lädt für 18 bis 29ct pro kWh beim örtlichen Ladepark und der Verbrauch ist mit Verlusten grob 13,5 bis 14 kWh.
In Zukunft wird es tendenziell billiger wenn die Firma eine Wallbox installiert und Strom vom Solardach der Firma geladen werden kann. Verbrenner haben preislich nicht die geringste Chance.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum? Andere Leistungen sind ja auch im Preis drin, sprich eingepreist. Ob das jetzt Spa ist, Leihfahrräder, ... je nach Konzept des Hotels halt. Spa ist zum Beispiel erheblich teurer pro Gast als ein paar Ladestationen. Deren Kosten sind ja verschwindend gering.
> In der Mischkalkulation verschwinden die quasi zwischen all den anderen Sachen.


Ich wiederhole mich und führe es etwas aus.
Man müsste wissen, ob die Preise angehoben wurden.
Also ob ein Zimmer jetzt zB 5% mehr pro Nacht kostet um die Kosten wieder reinzukriegen.
Für dich ist das Laden dann zwar umsonst, aber der Preis wurde entsprechend angepasst und du bezahlst im Prinzip trotzdem fürs Laden bzw auch die, die garnicht laden.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich und führe es etwas aus.
> Man müsste wissen, ob die Preise angehoben wurden.
> Also ob ein Zimmer jetzt zB 5% mehr pro Nacht kostet um die Kosten wieder reinzukriegen.
> Für dich ist das Laden dann zwar umsonst, aber der Preis wurde entsprechend angepasst und du bezahlst im Prinzip trotzdem fürs Laden bzw auch die, die garnicht laden.


Mal ein Rechenbeispiel
100 Zimmer, 4 Ladestationen mit 11kW, 0,3€/kWh:

Pro Ladestation ergeben sich daraus Betriebskosten von max ~80€/Tag. In Realität dürften die Kosten erheblich drunter liegen, weil da eben nicht permanent geladen wird. In meinem Fall habe ich ca 40kWh geladen und stand aber 18h dran. Neben mir stand ein PlugIn, der schon vor mir da war und etwa mit mir weg gefahren ist. Der dürfte allerdings nicht mehr wie 10-15kWh geladen haben, stand aber eben auch fast nen Tag da. 2 weitere Stationen waren die ganze Zeit (also zumindest immer dann, wenn ich es gesehen habe) unbesetzt.

Rechnen wir also mal konservativ mit  20€/Tag an Stromkosten. Macht bei 4 Stationen 80€/Tag umgerechnet also 80ct pro Zimmer und Tag (lass es 1€ sein)... Das geht wirklich unter ferner liefen unter. Das Betreiben eines Schwimmbades, einer Sauna und eines Fitnessraums dürfte unterm Strich signifikant mehr kosten und wird ebenfalls von allen Gästen bezahlt, ebenso das Frühstücksbüffet, dass auch nicht von allen Gästen ausgenutzt wird.

Klar den Invest muss man auch rechnen, aber auch da dürfte man im sehr niedrigen 5-stelligen Bereich dabei sein. Das ist gemessen an den alle paar Jahre notwendigen Renovierungen und Tausch des Mobiliars in so nem Hotel auch kein Killer. Dafür gibts sicherlich ein gewisses Budget jedes Jahr, dass so oder so eingepreist ist.

Also allein aus den Betriebskosten dürfte sich keine signifikante Preissteigerung rechtfertigen lassen (schon gar nicht 5%), das die Preise dennoch von Zeit zu Zeit angehoben werden, hat diverse Gründe aber sicher nicht primär den, dass die Stromkosten an der Ladestation wieder reingeholt werden müssten.

Wenn nur im Schnitt ein Kunde pro Nacht deswegen da bucht, hat es sich schon gelohnt.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2022)

Schöne lange Erklärung, bringt nur nix.
Die Eigentliche könntest du ja nur geben, wenn du die Preise vor und nach Ladestationen wissen müsstest.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schöne lange Erklärung, bringt nur nix.
> Die Eigentliche könntest du ja nur geben, wenn du die Preise vor und nach Ladestationen wissen müsstest.


Ne, könnte ich nicht, weil ich ja nicht weiß ob die Preise nicht aufgrund der allgemeinen Teuerungsrate angepasst werden oder wegen der Wallboxen oder dem neu angelegten Blumenbeet vor dem Haus oder weil einfach alles teurer wird. Hotelpreise steigen so oder so über die Jahre ob mit oder ohne neue Features am Hotel.

Wie ausgeführt entstehen ja keine nennenswerte Kosten, so dass, selbst im Falle einer Preiserhöhung (Fahrräder kann man da im Übrigen auch umsonst laden) diese sicherlich eher der Inflation geschuldet ist und nicht wenigen Cent Stromkosten pro Tag und Zimmer.

Hotels müssen eben immer mehr bieten (und sei es einen größeren Fernseher, ein tolleres Frühstücksbüffet, schönere Zimmer, moderne Toiletten...) und dafür investieren um attraktiv zu bleiben. Das Geld dafür müssen natürlich die Kunden zahlen, egal ob sie das nutzen oder nicht. Das ist jetzt kein Thema von einer Lademöglichkeit oder nicht. Das ist immer so. Da ich aber keine Mehrkosten habe ob ich bestimmte Service nutze oder nicht, kann man schon sagen, dass diese umsonst sind. Man zahlt immer alles mit im Rahmen einer Mischkalkulation.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen das Zimmer 80cent billiger zu bekommen, weil du nicht lädst oder 2€ weil du nicht in die Sauna gehst...


----------



## DaStash (31. Mai 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> War am langen WE unterwegs. 570km (überwiegend Autobahn) 2 Übernachtungen an unterschiedlichen Orten. Stromkosten insgesamt ca 16€.
> Mittlerweile kann man ja an vielen Hotels für Umme laden, das macht es quasi unschlagbar günstig mit dem e Auto solche Kurztrips zu fahren.


Ich denke nicht das Hotels den Strom verschenken, viel mehr wird der sich kalkulatorisch in den Hotelpreisen wiederfinden. 

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nö, Tesla muss im Zweifelsfall alles abreißen lassen.


Witzbold.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Witzbold.


Das ist die Rechtslage.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist die Rechtslage.


Klar, und da kann man sicher nicht nachträglich was "besorgen".


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Mai 2022)

Hatte das am WE auch... Hotel hatte ne CEE16 für mich frei gehalten, passt, Hotel gebucht. Was das Zimmer da mit Frühstück kostet etc. muss ich zugeben interessiert dann nicht grossartig.  Ich suche meist so im Rahmen zwischen 80 - 100€/Nacht wenn ich allein bin, mit Frühstück und Laden inklusive. 
Hotels die keine Ladeoptionen bieten oder wo ich so komische Karten brauche, werden für Buchungen erst gar nicht in die Nähere Auswahl genommen. Ob die dann ne Kleinigkeit dafür verlanden oder nicht ist mir relativ egal, aber abgezockt werden will ich dann auch nicht.
Aber war gut, nachts um halb 1 hin, morgens um 8 mit vollem Akku wieder weiter gefahren.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar, und da kann man sicher nicht nachträglich was "besorgen".


Dass die lokalen Ämter Druck haben ist klar, aber darüber hinaus würdest du behaupten, dass die Gerichte über mehrere Instanzen bestechlich sind.
Außerdem du hast zwar mit Tesla ein mächtiges Unternehmen auf der einen Seite, aber mit VW und Co viele mächtige auf der anderen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar, und da kann man sicher nicht nachträglich was "besorgen".


Das müsste Tesla nicht mal. Es reicht wenn Musk der deutschen Regierung "droht" die Supercharger für Deutsche Hersteller zu schließen.  Dann müsste VW & Co. gucken wo sie bleiben. 

Das mag ich wirklich an Tesla. Du fährst zum Supercharger und musst nicht erst mit EC-Karte, Kreditkarte, Tankkarte etc. anfangen herumzuwedeln. Einstecken, Tanken, Weiterfahren... Auf einen Kartenwald hätte ich einfach gar keine Lust.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar, und da kann man sicher nicht nachträglich was "besorgen".


Rechtslage ist Rechtslage und wenn etwas im Nachhinein nicht genehmigt wird, muss es zurück gebaut werden, dass ist das bekannte Risiko aber das ist eh hypothetisch, denn vorab genehmigt wird in der Regel nur, wenn es legitim ist, so dass man sich bei Bedarf lange Beantragungszeiten sparen kann.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das mag ich wirklich an Tesla. Du fährst zum Supercharger und musst nicht erst mit EC-Karte, Kreditkarte, Tankkarte etc. anfangen herumzuwedeln. Einstecken, Tanken, Weiterfahren... Auf einen Kartenwald hätte ich einfach gar keine Lust.


Die Supercharger sind zu teuer, dann doch lieber für 29ct (oder weniger) die 11kW Säulen für das wöchentliche Laden nutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2022)

Was bringt dir das, wenn du schnell laden willst?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

Idr muss man nicht schnell laden, aber auch das geht inzwischen billiger als bei Tesla.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dass die lokalen Ämter Druck haben ist klar, aber darüber hinaus würdest du behaupten, dass die Gerichte über mehrere Instanzen bestechlich sind.


Ja, VW (und sicher viele andere auch) hat ja nun die Kunden nach Stich und Faden besch... beim Superdiesel.
Das war sogar Steuerhinterziehung, wenn man es genau nimmt.

Und die sind ja so schwer bestraft worden in Deutschland.

Fast hätten sie keine Dividende zahlen können. 

Als Schröder die Rücknahmegarantie durchsetzen wollte hat Piech nur kurz mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, und sie war vom Tisch.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Hotels den Strom verschenken, viel mehr wird der sich kalkulatorisch in den Hotelpreisen wiederfinden.


Natürlich ist er da drin, wie eben alle anderen Kosten auch. Wo soll sonst das Geld herkommen? Unterm Strich muss alles bezahlt werden. Nur ist das Laden deswegen freilich dennoch frei, weil ich nichts extra zahlen muss, egal ob ich das nutze oder nicht.

Hotels (und andere Dienstleister eben auch) legen solche inklusive Leistungen immer als Mischkalkulation auf alle um. So gesehen ist generell nichts umsonst, aber eben ohne Zusatzkosten zu erhalten und somit eben doch "gratis".

Generell haben Dienstleister, Einzelhändler, Firmen usw durch das anbieten von Ladesäulen für Kunden mit sehr geringem Invest und ebensolchen laufenden Kosten marketingtechnisch gut aufgestellt. Der Effekt ist größer als die Kosten.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Supercharger sind zu teuer, dann doch lieber für 29ct (oder weniger) die 11kW Säulen für das wöchentliche Laden nutzen.


Die Supercharger sind preislich teurer, das ist klar. Dafür kann ich dort in Echtzeit sehen wo gerade ein Platz frei ist, und was der Status der Stationen ist. Bei den anderen Ladestationen ist das eher ein Glücksspiel. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Idr muss man nicht schnell laden, aber auch das geht inzwischen billiger als bei Tesla.


Das kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. Bei unseren Ausflügen mit dem Tesla Model S empfand ich die Ladedauer der Supercharger doch als sehr angenehm. Es reicht für einen Imbiss, Kaffee und einmal austreten völlig aus. In unter 30 Minuten von 20% auf 80% zu laden ist schon sportlich. Bei 11kW würde das Model S Minimum 8 Stunden brauchen. 
Aber du hast schon Recht, wobei ich 22kW bevorzugen würde. Gerade wenn man Einkaufen o.ä. ist, ergibt das durchaus sinn. Wenn ich in der Arbeit sitze oder daheim bin, dann kann die Möhre aber gerne auch mit 11kW oder weniger laden. Bonuseffekt: Akku wird geschont


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Supercharger sind preislich teurer, das ist klar.


Das war sehr lange halt nicht klar, da war Tesla billiger.


Painkiller schrieb:


> In unter 30 Minuten von 20% auf 80% zu laden ist schon sportlich. Bei 11kW würde das Model S Minimum 8 Stunden brauchen.


Wie groß ist denn der Akku wenn du von 20 auf 80 Prozent 8 Stunden brauchst? 
Du meinst wohl eher quasi von 0 auf 100 das wären dann etwa 88kWh in 8 Stunden weil
die 11kW relativ konstant anliegen.
Bei uns sieht das Laden im Moment etwa so aus: In 800m Wegstrecke entfernt stehen 40 22kW Lader, 12 Schnelllader und 40 Supercharger.
Jetzt kann das Model 3 halt bei AC nur 11kW, aber man bringt es Sonntag morgen hin und zahlt 29ct pro kWh oder man geht zur Kasse und zahlt 8€ damit man voll machen kann. Die 15% auf 100% reichen idR für die ganze Woche und
das ist so billig, da kann nur jemand mit eigener PV Anlage mithalten.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war sehr lange halt nicht klar, da war Tesla billiger.


Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit. Auch Tesla hat nichts zu verschenken.  Das die Preise anziehen war gemessen an den Strompreisen hier in Deutschland absehbar. Jetzt wo die Supercharger für andere Hersteller geöffnet werden, entsteht sowieso ein zwei Klassen System. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher quasi von 0 auf 100 das wären dann etwa 88kWh in 8 Stunden weil
> die 11kW relativ konstant anliegen.


Jep, so war´s gemeint. Sorry das es falsch rüber kam. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht das Laden im Moment etwa so aus: In 800m Wegstrecke entfernt stehen 40 22kW Lader, 12 Schnelllader und 40 Supercharger.


Ui, das ist krass! oO Bei mir gehts da gemächlicher zu. Ich hab in der direkten Nachbarschaft die 12 Supercharger von Tesla stehen. Das gleiche in der Arbeit. Nur andere Ladestationen sind hier spärlich wenn überhaupt vorhanden. :/ Je weiter außerhalb von München man sich befindet, umso weniger werden die Ladestationen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Je weiter außerhalb von München man sich befindet, umso weniger werden die Ladestationen.


Also hier im Süden von München also Unterhaching, Taufkirchen sieht es eigentlich sehr gut aus was Schnelllader angeht.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also hier im Süden von München also Unterhaching, Taufkirchen sieht es eigentlich sehr gut aus was Schnelllader angeht.


Hier im Norden, also ab Höhe Fröttmaning / Ismaning wird die Luft schon dünner. Der Flughafen rüstet aber ganz schön auf, ist mir letztens aufgefallen. Und Eching hat auch 12 neue Supercharger bekommen. Gar nicht doof gesetzt, so direkt an der A9. Das Garching und das Messegelände in Riem keine hat, wundert mich allerdings schon. oO


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2022)

Hier in meinem Umfeld gibt es erheblich mehr "normale" Schnelllader als Supercharger. Das dürfte ja auch dem Bundesschnitt entsprechen. Es gibt mittlerweile halt signifikant mehr Schnelllader von anderen Anbietern als welche von Tesla.
Zumindest in dem Bereich in dem ich normal unterwegs bin ergibt sich durch die Freigabe von Tesla Superchargern keine nennenswerte Erweiterung der Ladekapa.

Wobei mir auch schon aufgefallen ist, dass im Großraum München das Ladenetz gefühlt nicht so gut ausgebaut ist wie hier zwischen Stuttgart, Karlsruhe und Frankfurt. Mag mich da täuschen, aber so war mein Eindruck bislang. 
Insbesondere auch was Langsamlader angeht, die es in meinem Umfeld in jedem Kaff in mehrfacher Ausführung gibt und bei meinen Besuchen in Käffern im Münchner Umland zum Teil gar nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2022)

Das ist sehr lokal unterschiedlich. Ich hab bei unseren letzten Auswärtsspielen immer mal geschaut ob ich mit dem Hybrid zwischendurch nachladen könnte, aber z.T. waren ganze Ortsteile ohne einen Ladepunkt.
>40 Minuten Fußweg zwischen Parkplatz und Zielort will man ja dann auch nicht haben.
Gleichzeitig wären von meiner Wohnung aus 4 Ladestationen in < 10Minuten erreichbar.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2022)

Ich muss gestehen, ich kenn nur eine einzige Ladesäule abseits der Ladesäulen in Autowerken.^^
Vor Netto, Aldi und Co. hab ich sowas schonmal überhaupt noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vor Netto, Aldi und Co. hab ich sowas schonmal überhaupt noch nie gesehen.


Der Aldi in meiner Nähe hat den Ausbau bereits angekündigt. Von Rewe, Netto, Penny und Edeka hat man allerdings noch nichts gehört. Das wird sicher alles Step by Step passieren. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, das die deutsche Bürokratie daran nicht ganz unschuldig ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2022)

Hier gibts einige Supermarkte, Elektromärkte, Baumärkte usw mit kostenlosen und kostenpflichtigen Lademöglichkeiten - zum Teil sogar potente Schnelllader. Allerdings bietet es keiner der Läden an in denen ich normal einkaufe. 

Für mich nicht schlimm, da ich mir den Strom, denn ich bei 15Minuten Supermarkteinkauf laden könnte gerade noch selber leisten kann - das ist ja nur rund 1€ den man da spart. Dafür fahre ich nirgends hin und kruschtel auch nicht mein Ladekabel raus.

Elektro- und Baumärkte meide ich prinzipiell und kaufe lieber im Fachhandel (weil billiger und im Falle von Baumärkten auch bessere Qualität). Die bieten das allerdings nicht an und so oft ist man da auch nicht, dass es sich wirklich lohnen würde. Wer keine eigene Lademöglichkeit hat (ich hab sowohl daheim, als auch in der Arbeit), der mag das anders sehen und kann sich so quasi umsonst weit bringen. 

Ich hab selbst mal einen Versuch gemacht und 1 Woche nur für umme beim Einkaufen bzw für Geld bei öffentlichen Langsamladern wenn ich sonst wo unterwegs war geladen.  Das geht und ist weniger umständlich wie ich gedacht habe. Klar, ich musste wo anders einkaufen wie sonst, aber ich bin nie irgendwohin extra zum Laden hin gefahren - habe allenfalls woanders geparkt. Ausbau hier in der Ecke ist somit OK.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

Das nicht überall Ladesäulen stehen ist klar. Aber ich hab bis jetzt nur 1 einzige öffentlich zugängliche gesehen...und mit meinen ca. 60.000km/Jahr fahre ich schon ein paar Meter mehr als der Durchschnitt und kauf auch nicht nur in einem Laden ein. 

Ich kann mir das alles nicht erklären, das ist doch alles schmuuu...^^


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das alles nicht erklären, das ist doch alles schmuuu...^^


Du bist da was Großem auf der Spur! 

Wo bist du denn unterwegs? Wenn du mir sagst wo, kann ich die sagen wieviele es in deinem Ort gibt.

Normal ist eine Schar Schnelllader an praktisch jedem Autohof und jeder Autobahnraststätte. Allerdings meist nicht so, dass man es zwingend sieht, wenn man "nur" zum Tanken da rein fährt. Oft bei den LKW Zapfsäulen oder im normalen Parkplatzbereich.

In Innenstädten finden sich eigentlich auch praktisch in jedem Ort welche. Oft sogar so, dass man einen schönen Parkplatz in bester Lage hat. Das ganze dann normal ohne Parkgebühr und laden muss man ja ohnehin mal. In Schwetzingen kann man direkt am Schloss laden, da findest mit nem Verbrenner nichts - es gibt allerdings fußläufig mehrere (kostenpflichtige) Parkplätze und -häuser, so dass man auch so da gut parken kann - nur nicht ganz so zentral.

Könnte auch sein, dass du, weil es dich nicht betrifft einfach keinen Blick dafür hast. Das ist wie wenn die Frau schwanger ist, dann sieht man auf einmal auch nur noch Schwangere.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

An Autohöfen bin ich nicht...was soll ich da?
In innenstädten bin ich auch nie, ich kauf nach der Arbeit am Randgebiet was ein und dann ab ins Hotel.

Ich wohne in Thüringen(Schmalkaden-Meiningen), arbeite in Bayern(Regensburg) und nahe Hamburg bin ich auch oft, allerdings nie Innenstadt.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2022)

In Schmalkalden sehe ich, ohne jetzt im Umfeld zu suchen 5 Schnelllader und 2 Langsamlader. Ich kenne mich da ja nicht aus, aber die scheinen recht günstig zu liegen (Freibad, Baumarkt). Freie Lader sehe ich so nicht, nur die, bei denen ich als ENBW Kunde mit meiner Karte zahlen kann. Ob es also noch Gratislader irgendwo da gibt kann ich nicht sagen.

Das du nicht an Autohöfen bist und was du da sollst oder nicht weiß ich nicht und kann ich nichts dazu. Allerdings haben ja auch die meisten Autobahntankstellen ein Rudel Schnelllader da stehen. Also laut meiner App kommst an dutzenden vorbei auf dem Weg nach Regensburg, nach Hamburg wird es nicht anders sein.

Es gibt jedenfalls mehr Lader als man denkt, nur hat man als nicht betroffener einfach keinen Blick dafür, deswegen wirkt es oft so, als ob es keine gäbe.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

Schwimmbad und Baumarkt bin ich auch nie.^^  Ich merk grad, ich hab zu wenig Freizeit... 
Wie macht ihr das denn, ohne Umwege zu laden? Es braucht einfach mehr Superduperhighspeedlader, weil länger als 5 Minuten brauch ich für meine 2 Brötchen und die Wurst beim einkaufen nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2022)

Sag doch einfach, dass du die nicht sehen willst.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach, dass du die nicht sehen willst.


Das ist gelogen. So nen kleiner Elektrohonda zwischen Hotel und Arbeit wäre schon was für mich...ständig mit dem 2 Tonnen-Diesel die 70km rumzutingel ist ja auch unnötig. Große Strecken sind nix mit nem Akkuauto, aber solche Ministrecken sind optimal. Nur Umwege will ich nicht machen, wenn ich um 18 Uhr Feierabend mach, hab dafür einfach keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn, ohne Umwege zu laden?


Zu Hause über Nacht tröpfeln. Mag auch der Akku lieber.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2022)

Es gibt sonst auch so viele Lademöglichkeiten. 
Zum Tanken fahre ich ja auch Umwege.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu Hause über Nacht tröpfeln. Mag auch der Akku lieber.


Zuhause brauch ich das Ding nicht. Aber im Hotel mit Kabeltrommel aus nem fremden Zimmer quer übern Parkplatz kommt wahrscheinlich nicht gut an.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt sonst auch so viele Lademöglichkeiten.
> Zum Tanken fahre ich ja auch Umwege.


Ich fahr da keine extra Umwege(außer die 10 Meter zur Zapfsäule und zurück)...zumal tanken auch nur 4-5 Minuten dauert. Ja, die 10 Meter Umweg würde ich natürlich in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Große Strecken sind nix mit nem Akkuauto


Stimmt so nicht.


Eckism schrieb:


> Zuhause brauch ich das Ding nicht. Aber im Hotel mit Kabeltrommel aus nem fremden Zimmer quer übern Parkplatz kommt wahrscheinlich nicht gut an.


Vielleicht hilft es ein  Hotel zu nehmen, das einfach eine Lademöglichkeit bietet. Ich war ewig in keinem mehr, das das nicht hatte.


Eckism schrieb:


> Schwimmbad und Baumarkt bin ich auch nie.^^  Ich merk grad, ich hab zu wenig Freizeit...
> Wie macht ihr das denn, ohne Umwege zu laden? Es braucht einfach mehr Superduperhighspeedlader, weil länger als 5 Minuten brauch ich für meine 2 Brötchen und die Wurst beim einkaufen nicht.


Ist beim Schwimmbad nicht auch ein McD?  Gut, da wäre ich jetzt zum Beispiel nie...

Wenn dein Leben wirklich nur aus 5 Minuten durch nen Laden huschen (wobei das bei mir schon 2x 5 Minuten wären, weil beim Bäcker gibts keine Wurst und beim Metzger keine Brötchen und im Supermarkt gibts beides nur als Schlangenfraß) und Hotel besteht hast du definitiv zuwenig Freizeit. Mir wäre meine Zeit auch zu schade hunderte Kilometer vom Arbeitsplatz entfernt zu wohnen. Aber jeder wie er mag - das muss auch niemand rechtfertigen!


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht.


Für mich...oft weite Strecken in Zeit.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es ein  Hotel zu nehmen, das einfach eine Lademöglichkeit bietet. Ich war ewig in keinem mehr, das das nicht hatte.


Ich arbeite, um Geld zu verdienen, und nicht, ums dem Hotel in der nähe gleich wieder in den A*sch zu schieben. Ich bin nicht bereit, nen Haufen Kohle zu bezahlen, nur um mich zu duschen und zu pennen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist beim Schwimmbad nicht auch ein McD?  Gut, da wäre ich jetzt zum Beispiel nie...


McKotz? Nee, da ess ich lieber Discounterbrötchen und Einschweißwurst.^^


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn dein Leben wirklich nur aus 5 Minuten durch nen Laden huschen (wobei das bei mir schon 2x 5 Minuten wären, weil beim Bäcker gibts keine Wurst und beim Metzger keine Brötchen und im Supermarkt gibts beides nur als Schlangenfraß) und Hotel besteht hast du definitiv zuwenig Freizeit. Mir wäre meine Zeit auch zu schade hunderte Kilometer vom Arbeitsplatz entfernt zu wohnen. Aber jeder wie er mag - das muss auch niemand rechtfertigen!


Brötchen aus der Discounterklapper und Einschweißwurst...schnell rein, schnell raus.
Als Selbstständiger biste halt die Wanderh*re...da biste mal da und mal da und mal woanders und mal ganz woanders. Aber eins steht fest, obwohl ich meistens in Süddeutschland arbeite ziehe ich da zu 10.000% nicht hin...

Aber mal was anderes, wenn das heute die ganze Bodengruppe (Hochvoltmodul) von dem E-Auto war, ist das ziemlich doch ziemlich schmächtig...da könnte man das 3-fache an Zellen im Auto unterbringen.
Zumindest glaube ich, dass dass Hochvoltmodul der Kram mit den Zellen drin ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn, ohne Umwege zu laden?



Gute Frage… ich hab jetzt bald 70tkm drauf, der Anteil an Schnelladern ist aber bei deutlich unter 20%.  Ich lade ganz selten zu Hause, meist auf Arbeit, im Einkaufszentrum (dort aber auch kaum noch weil inzwischen nie mehr was frei ist.) oder in der Firma bzw. unterwegs am Zielort/Hotel. Da reicht aber ne Schuko oft schon,  CEE16 is perfekt. Umwege oder extra zum Laden bin ich in gut 10 Jahren elektrisch bis jetzt aber noch nie…


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich arbeite, um Geld zu verdienen, und nicht, ums dem Hotel in der nähe gleich wieder in den A*sch zu schieben. Ich bin nicht bereit, nen Haufen Kohle zu bezahlen, nur um mich zu duschen und zu pennen.


Kleines Rechenbeispiel du fährst nach Regensburg, das sind von dir ca 300km wenn ich das richtig sehe. Das heißt es entstehen Spritkosten von ca 40-50€, wenn du das in ein  Hotel mit Lader investierst, dann hast du vermutlich eine bessere Bleibe und das Auto über Nacht geladen. Es hängt jetzt natürlich davon ab, wie viele Nächte du im Hotel bist bevor du zurück fährst, ob es für das mehr an Geld auch ein Hotel mit Lader gibt.


Eckism schrieb:


> Als Selbstständiger biste halt die Wanderh*re...da biste mal da und mal da und mal woanders und mal ganz woanders.


Es liegt immer an einem selbst inwieweit man bereit ist sich zu prostituieren. Wenn ich permanent auf Achse wäre, wäre das für mich ein Grund was anderes zu machen. Es gibt schließlich auch ein Leben nach Feierabend.


----------



## sonny1606 (6. Juni 2022)

Ich bin neulich erst den neuen Polestar gefahren. Auch ein mega geiles Auto. 400km Reichweite ohne klima und Heizung sind für regionale Fahrten auch voll ausreichend. Für mich wäre es dennoch nix da ich auch lfters Langstrecke fahre und da muss man mindestens alle 200-300km laden. Im Winter wirds dann noch komplizierter. Für mich ist nach wie vor die Reichweite der Killer. Mein aktueller Diesel läuft 600km bei 150km/h und fast 1000 bei bei 120km/h im Winter und Sommer. Das ist schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2022)

Na so neu ist der Polestar nun auch wieder nicht.
Ich denke im Sommer sollte man mit dem großen Akku und dem Single Motor auf der Autobahn gute 400km weit kommen. im Winter dann so um die 300. Das ist nicht schlecht, wie ich finde. Ladestopp dann alle 3,5-4h für rund ne halbe Stunde. Da gibts schlimmeres.

Voraussetzung natürlich, dass man eben nicht 150 fährt, sondern 120. Für mich kein Problem, auf Langstrecke bin ich recht schnell im Ausland (Schweiz, Frankreich, Italien), da ist man mit 120 gut dabei.

Ich liebäugel in der Tat mit dem Polestar 2 als Anschlussauto, hadere aber mit dem Frontantrieb und der hohen Bodenfreiheit. Also ein reines eAuto mit FWD ist schon dämlich und der Allrad ist in dem Fall leistungstechnisch reichlich überzogen. 300kW brauch ich jedenfalls nicht und Allrad auch nicht. Und Bodenfreiheit a la SUV bringt nur Nachteile bzgl des cw Werts und damit der Reichweite.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gute Frage… ich hab jetzt bald 70tkm drauf, der Anteil an Schnelladern ist aber bei deutlich unter 20%.  Ich lade ganz selten zu Hause, meist auf Arbeit, im Einkaufszentrum (dort aber auch kaum noch weil inzwischen nie mehr was frei ist.) oder in der Firma bzw. unterwegs am Zielort/Hotel. Da reicht aber ne Schuko oft schon,  CEE16 is perfekt. Umwege oder extra zum Laden bin ich in gut 10 Jahren elektrisch bis jetzt aber noch nie…


Wo ich jetzt arbeite, wurden ganz viele Ladesäulen hingestellt, das Problem ist, das es trotzdem allgemeine Parkplätze geblieben sind, also haste da f´keine Chance zu Parken und zu laden, wenn man nicht um 5 Uhr dort sein will.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kleines Rechenbeispiel du fährst nach Regensburg, das sind von dir ca 300km wenn ich das richtig sehe. Das heißt es entstehen Spritkosten von ca 40-50€, wenn du das in ein  Hotel mit Lader investierst, dann hast du vermutlich eine bessere Bleibe und das Auto über Nacht geladen. Es hängt jetzt natürlich davon ab, wie viele Nächte du im Hotel bist bevor du zurück fährst, ob es für das mehr an Geld auch ein Hotel mit Lader gibt.


Wie gesagt, für Zuhause nach Regensburg bleib ich beim jetzigen, ich fahre viel Langstrecke und halte fast nie an, dazu kommt, das ich mein Werkzeug ja auch ab und zu umherfahren muss...der A6 ist dann gut gefüllt.
Nen E-Auto ist für mich nur als Kleinwägelchen für Kurzstrecken zum hin und herdüsen als überlegung gedacht.
Eilt natürlich nicht, die Kisten sind mir eh noch zu teuer und die momentanen Akkus sind ja auch schon der alte abgeranzte Stand.
Mein letztes Hotel hat 60€ die Nacht gekostet, mein jetziges 30€...bei 4 Nächten pro Woche sind das 120€ Unterschied, im Monat sind das dann schon 480€ usw...


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es liegt immer an einem selbst inwieweit man bereit ist sich zu prostituieren. Wenn ich permanent auf Achse wäre, wäre das für mich ein Grund was anderes zu machen. Es gibt schließlich auch ein Leben nach Feierabend.


Ich bin SIngle und mir macht die Arbeit auch Spaß und bin da vor Jahren auch einfach irgendwie so reingeschlittert.^^ Ist auch ziemlich Interessant, in der Autoindustrie zu arbeiten, da bekommt man ja immer mehr mit, was Lüge/Flunkern und Realität ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist auch ziemlich Interessant, in der Autoindustrie zu arbeiten, da bekommt man ja immer mehr mit, was Lüge/Flunkern und Realität ist.


Ich arbeite seit über 20 Jahren als Entwickler für Antriebsstränge in der Automobilindustrie. Ist Interessant, aber ich würde es heute niemandem mehr empfehlen.


----------



## Eckism (12. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich arbeite seit über 20 Jahren als Entwickler für Antriebsstränge in der Automobilindustrie. Ist Interessant, aber ich würde es heute niemandem mehr empfehlen.


Die Umstellung auf den E-Autokram ist wirklich etwas "speziell", da wird ja ständig was neues neu ausgedröselt, weil jemand in der hinteren Ecke ne neue Idee hat. Und wenn man in der Akkubearbeitung landet hat man eh den "Volltreffer" gelandet...
Aber allgemein muss ich sagen, leichter hab ich das Geld noch nie verdient.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke im Sommer sollte man mit dem großen Akku und dem Single Motor auf der Autobahn gute 400km weit kommen. im Winter dann so um die 300. Das ist nicht schlecht, wie ich finde. Ladestopp dann alle 3,5-4h für rund ne halbe Stunde. Da gibts schlimmeres.


Ja, wenn man an den Allerwertesten friert, weil man die Heizung ausgeschaltet hat im Winter und die Scheiben langsam von innen zufrieren, damit man nicht 2km vorm nächsten Aufladepunkt auf der Autobahn stehenbleibt.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Voraussetzung natürlich, dass man eben nicht 150 fährt, sondern 120. Für mich kein Problem, auf Langstrecke bin ich recht schnell im Ausland (Schweiz, Frankreich, Italien), da ist man mit 120 gut dabei.


Sorry, aber wenn ich geschäftlich unterwegs bin, fahre ich Vollgas.
Schon bis Isar 2 war es von Erlangen aus eine Qual mit 100 km/h über die Autobahn zu kriechen.
Alles, was weiter war (Köln, Emsland, Hamburg) war eine Zumutung mit der Geschwindigkeit.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und Bodenfreiheit a la SUV bringt nur Nachteile bzgl des cw Werts und damit der Reichweite.


Das kannst Du so wie so nicht erklären, was der Luftwiderstandsbeiwert mit der Bodenfreiheit zu tun hat, also lassen wir das.

P.S: Fahr mal in die Berge bei Schnee, da weißt Du, was ein Allradantrieb für Vorteile hat.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich geschäftlich unterwegs bin, fahre ich Vollgas


Warum? Also ich riskiere mein Leben nur ungern für die Arbeit. Und die BG wird sich freuen wenn sie den Arbeitsunfall wegen Eigenverschulden nicht als solchen deklarieren muss.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> über die Autobahn zu kriechen.


Alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Auch an 120km/h gewöhnt man sich. Aber auch 100 wären machbar.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Juni 2022)

Da seht ihr nur mal wieder was ihr für miese Fahrer seid. Stellt euch vor man würde eure Autos auf 90 plombieren und schneller geht es nicht. 10h am Tag konstant 90 fahren obwohl technisch sogar 120 gehen würde.  

Oder schaut mal was weltweit so gefahren wird... die müssen wohl alle deutlich besser sein, denn die können sich ihre Aufmerksamkeit nicht mit schnellerem Fahren samt Tunnelblick holen, sondern sind begrenzt..
Da finde ich den Trend der Hersteller richtig gut dass neuere Autos immer öfter in ihrer vMax runter gehen. In 10 Jahren wird das ausser einigen in nem kleinen Land irgendwo in Europa keinen mehr interessieren wie viel die Kiste schaffen könnte. Das werden tolle Zeiten


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da finde ich den Trend der Hersteller richtig gut dass neuere Autos immer öfter in ihrer vMax runter gehen


Ich werde nie verstehen, warum wir uns mit einem Tempolimit so schwer tun.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Juni 2022)

Frag die Amerikaner warum sie was gegen strengere Waffengesetze haben


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Warum?


Zeit ist Geld.
Und ich hab schon mal mein halbes Leben auf der Autobahn verbracht als Außendienst-Service.
Da fahr ich lieber 3 Stunden statt 6.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Auch an 120km/h gewöhnt man sich. Aber auch 100 wären machbar.


Klar.
Aber nicht in diesem Land und dieser Gesellschaft.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2022)

In Amerika passiert aber deutlich mehr durch Waffen als in Deutschland durch hohe Geschwindigkeit. 
Davon ab, die meisten fahren auf der Autobahn eh nur max 130-150km/h.
Dazu kommt der teils dichte Verkehr, Baustellen und adaptive Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber 3 Stunden statt


Ich bezweifle, dass du ca 50% Zeit sparst durch Vollgas.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld.


Wie gesagt, muss das einkalkuliert werden. Ich anderen Ländern klappt's ja auch.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Davon ab, die meisten fahren auf der Autobahn eh nur max 130-150km/h.


Was die hohen Geschwindigkeiten der anderen nicht ungefährlicher machen und den Kraftstoffverbrauch derer nicht reduziert.



JoM79 schrieb:


> In Amerika passiert aber deutlich mehr durch Waffen als in Deutschland durch hohe Geschwindigkeit.


Und?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber nicht in diesem Land und dieser Gesellschaft.


Doch, auch Michel gewöhnt sich daran. Er hört dann schon auf mit schreien.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon mal mein halbes Leben auf der Autobahn verbracht


Dann ist es doch Arbeitszeit. Leichter kannst du dich dein Geld gar nicht verdienen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass du ca 50% Zeit sparst durch Vollgas.


Das darfst Du ruhig.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, muss das einkalkuliert werden. Ich anderen Ländern klappt's ja auch.


Aber in Deutschland nicht.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was die hohen Geschwindigkeiten der anderen nicht ungefährlicher machen und den Kraftstoffverbrauch derer nicht reduziert.


Interessiert mich nicht beim Dienstwagen.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Doch, auch Michel gewöhnt sich daran. Er hört dann schon auf mit schreien.


Ich hab schon mal in einem Land gewohnt mit 100km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Da sind komischerweise genau so viele schwere Unfälle passiert, wie bei offener Höchstgeschwindigkeit.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann ist es doch Arbeitszeit. Leichter kannst du dich dein Geld gar nicht verdienen.


Dann hast Du keine Ahnung, wovon Du redest, sorry.
Anfahrtszeiten bezahlt immer noch keine Firma.

Ich hab das auch nie bezahlt bekommen und die Kraftwerke hatten Geld wie Dreck.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal in einem Land gewohnt mit 100km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
> Da sind komischerweise genau so viele schwere Unfälle passiert, wie bei offener Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


Die Unfälle sind mir egal.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann hast Du keine Ahnung, wovon Du redest, sorry.
> Anfahrtszeiten bezahlt immer noch keine Firma.


Ich bin Angestellter und ich hatte frühzeitig kommuniziert, dass ich nicht schnell fahre.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Interessiert mich nicht beim Dienstwagen.


Das zeigt eindrucksvoll wo in diesem Land die Probleme liegen. Jeder Dienstwagen sollte einen Tracker bekommen und die Fahrweise sich aufs Gehalt auswirken.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anfahrtszeiten bezahlt immer noch keine Firma.


Ich habe noch nie verstanden warum der Dortmunder nach Leipzig und der Leipziger nach Dortmund fährt. Egal ob zu Baustellen oder irgendwelchen Serviceaufträgen. Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die Unfälle sind mir egal.


Aber die Umwelt nicht?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich bin Angestellter und ich hatte frühzeitig kommuniziert, dass ich nicht schnell fahre.


Was soll dann die Diskussion um Dienstreisen, wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das zeigt eindrucksvoll wo in diesem Land die Probleme liegen.


Richtig.
Es wird von Leuten regiert, die keine Ahnung von ihrem und dem Job anderer haben.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Jeder Dienstwagen sollte einen Tracker bekommen und die Fahrweise sich aufs Gehalt auswirken.


War mir immer egal.
Dienst ist Dienst.
Und da ist Zeit Geld.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie verstanden warum der Dortmunder nach Leipzig und der Leipziger nach Dortmund fährt.


Tja, das darfst Du die Chefs der Kraftwerke, Servicefirmen, ... fragen.
Ich hätte schon vor 25 Jahren Homeoffice arbeiten können, aber es war Vor-Ort-Service angesagt.
Bei einem Kernkraftwerk kann man das gerade noch verstehen, in jedem anderen Beruf nicht.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld.
> Und ich hab schon mal mein halbes Leben auf der Autobahn verbracht als Außendienst-Service.
> Da fahr ich lieber 3 Stunden statt 6.
> 
> ...


Es ist doch typisch, es sind immer diejenigen die selbst damit keine Berührung haben, die meinen man bräuchte so etwas nicht. Ich werfe auch einmal in die Runde das wohl die Konzentration bei 90 km pro Stunde auf der Autobahn nicht die Größte ist und sich so eventuell sogar das Unfallrisiko erhöht.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was soll dann die Diskussion um Dienstreisen, wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast?


Ich bin selber öfter unterwegs. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber die Umwelt nicht?


Sollte nur zeigen, dass deine Ansicht die Probleme nicht relativieren. Ein "interessiert mich nicht" ist ja eine klare Meinungsäußerung, ein Argument gegen ein Tempolimit ist es allerdings nicht.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> War mir immer egal.
> Dienst ist Dienst.
> Und da ist Zeit Geld.


Ja und? Spätestens wenn sich deine Fahrweise negativ auf dein Gehalt auswirkt, ist es eben dein Geld und nicht mehr die Zeit des Arbeitgebers die in den Vordergrund rückt.
Was passiert wenn wir ein Tempolimit hätten? Ist dein Job dann nicht mehr rentabel?


Spielt auch alles keine Rolle. Ist mir wumpe wie schnell andere fahren. Ich habe es für mich selber abgewogen wie sinnvoll schnelles Fahren für den Job ist. Wenn mich wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit der Sani aus der Karre schneidet und ich danach querschnittsgelähmt bin, klopft mir keiner auf die Schulter und dankt mir, dass ich der Firma durch meine Raserei viel Zeit und damit Geld gespart habe. Und wie gesagt, die BG winkt dann freundlich und zahlt keinen Cent. Aber jeder wie es ihm beliebt.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es wird von Leuten regiert, die keine Ahnung von ihrem und dem Job anderer haben.


Und es leider nicht hinbekommt, ein Tempolimit einzuführen.


----------



## Eckism (12. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und es leider nicht hinbekommt, ein Tempolimit einzuführen.


Das ist das einzig positive.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist doch typisch, es sind immer diejenigen die selbst damit keine Berührung haben, die meinen man bräuchte so etwas nicht. Ich werfe auch einmal in die Runde das wohl die Konzentration bei 90 km pro Stunde auf der Autobahn nicht die Größte ist und sich so eventuell sogar das Unfallrisiko erhöht.
> 
> MfG


Du bist auch ein Servicehörnchen, so weit ich mitbekommen habe?

10 Jahre hab ich es ausgehalten.
5.000 km / Woche waren manchmal fällig.
Da bin ich länger gefahren, als ich gearbeitet habe.

Ich bin dann zwar aus der Firma raus, aber viel länger hätte ich das auch nicht mitgemacht.
Meine Tochter hab ich in den ersten 8 Lebensjahren nur am Wochenende gesehen.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich bin selber öfter unterwegs.


Sieht nicht so aus.
Einen Dienstwagen hast Du sicher auch noch nicht gefahren, weder mit noch ohne Fahrtenbuch.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sollte nur zeigen, dass deine Ansicht die Probleme nicht relativieren. Ein "interessiert mich nicht" ist ja eine klare Meinungsäußerung, ein Argument gegen ein Tempolimit ist es allerdings nicht.


Firlefanz.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ja und? Spätestens wenn sich deine Fahrweise negativ auf dein Gehalt auswirkt,


Tja, und wenn sie sich positiv aufs Gehalt und die Freizeit auswirkt?

Ich hatte noch nie einen Unfall auf der Autobahn.
Das waren immer Landstraße oder Parkplatz mit geringer Geschwindigkeit.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn wir ein Tempolimit hätten?


Dann fahre ich wieder 10 Stunden in den Urlaub statt 5.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist dein Job dann nicht mehr rentabel?


Mein Job ist jederzeit rentabel, da ich mir das arbeiten abgewöhnt habe.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist mir wumpe wie schnell andere fahren.


Weshalb regst Du Dich dann auf?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich habe es für mich selber abgewogen wie sinnvoll schnelles Fahren für den Job ist. Wenn mich wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit der Sani aus der Karre schneidet und ich danach querschnittsgelähmt bin, klopft mir keiner auf die Schulter und dankt mir, dass ich der Firma durch meine Raserei viel Zeit und damit Geld gespart habe. Und wie gesagt, die BG winkt dann freundlich und zahlt keinen Cent. Aber jeder wie es ihm beliebt.


Das ist mir wieder völlig egal.
Und solche Auffanghilfen wie Berufsgenossenschaft hatte ich noch nie im Leben.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und es leider nicht hinbekommt, ein Tempolimit einzuführen.


Das wollen wir doch hoffen, da es absolut keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Einen Dienstwagen hast Du sicher auch noch nicht gefahren, weder mit noch ohne Fahrtenbuch.


Doch. Das ist Teil meiner Arbeit. Am Donnerstag erst bin ich wieder ca. 900km gefahren.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> da es absolut keinen Sinn


Für viele macht es eben dich Sinn. Dass es diesbezüglich nicht nur eine Meinung gibt, ist mir allerdings bewusst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Doch. Das ist Teil meiner Arbeit. Am Donnerstag erst bin ich wieder ca. 900km gefahren.


Scheinbar macht Dir die Schleicherei auf der Autobahn auch noch Spaß.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Für viele macht es eben dich Sinn.


Dann belege das mal schlüssig.


----------



## sonny1606 (13. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na so neu ist der Polestar nun auch wieder nicht.
> Ich denke im Sommer sollte man mit dem großen Akku und dem Single Motor auf der Autobahn gute 400km weit kommen. im Winter dann so um die 300. Das ist nicht schlecht, wie ich finde. Ladestopp dann alle 3,5-4h für rund ne halbe Stunde. Da gibts schlimmeres.
> 
> Voraussetzung natürlich, dass man eben nicht 150 fährt, sondern 120. Für mich kein Problem, auf Langstrecke bin ich recht schnell im Ausland (Schweiz, Frankreich, Italien), da ist man mit 120 gut dabei.
> ...


Ist etwas optimistisch. Habe mal für den 400km polestar eine 1160km Fahrt nach Kroatien-Split in die Ladeapp eingetragen und die Ladestopps berechnen lassen. Die App hat 5 stopps berechnet. Und wehe man steht im Stau und es ist heiß das die klima arbeiten muss. Also für mich ist das nix für Langstrecke. Da fahre ich lieber mit meinem Diesel. Würde ich dann so langsam/vernünftig wie mit einem E-Auto also 120-130 fahren kommt der mit einer tankfüllung auf 900km inkl. Volladung und klima. 
E Auto ist für Regionalfahrten top und Fernreisen dann einfach voa Bahn/Bus/Zug. Alles andere ist Müll.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann belege das mal schlüssig


Warum? Für dich macht es keinen Sinn, für mich macht es Sinn. Beleg fertig. Und andere werden deine Meinung teilen, wiederum andere meine.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Scheinbar macht Dir die Schleicherei auf der Autobahn auch noch Spaß.


Ich habe eben die Vorteile erkannt. Ich bin entspannter unterwegs, weniger Kraftstoffverbrauch wodurch ich weniger oft tanken muss, und ich bin schon oft mit einer Restreichweite von 100 bis 200km zu Hause angekommen und musste demnach nicht nochmal anhalten und tanken, die bereits erwähnte Geschichte mit der BG und dem Arbeitsschutz. Ich fahre deutlich gleichmäßiger und muss deutlich weniger bremsen und beschleunigen. Auch wenn es immer wieder abgestritten wird, sinkt das Unfallrisiko weil die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede durch ein allgemeines Tempolimit deutlich geringer sind. Sollte es zu einem Unfall kommen, sind die Verletzungen durch das geringere Tempo eben auch geringer. Bis hin zur größeren Chance den Unfall zu überleben.
Klar, jetzt werden sicher wieder andere Länder und deren Unfallstatistiken dagegen gestellt, aber das ist m.E. der falsche Ansatz. Wie alt ist das Durchschnittsauto in diesen Ländern? Denn moderne Autos sind eben deutlich sicherer als ältere Autos. Wie sind dort die Autobahnen gebaut, also zum Beispiel die Kurvenradien? Wie sind die Straßenbeläge? Es gibt sicher noch mehr Faktoren die hier reinspielen, was einen Vergleich erschwert.
Zu guter Letzt fühlt sich niemand mehr genötigt zu drängeln, weil er sowieso nicht schneller fahren darf.

Was für mich gegen ein Tempolimit spricht? Der wirtschaftliche Aspekt. Weil, wie du schon sagst, Zeit=Geld.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2022)

Ich fahre selber gerne schnell auf der Autobahn 160+. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind Sprechen alle Statistiken gegen kein Tempolimit.
Ein Tempolimit vorteile:
Sichere (das ist beweisen )
Umweltfreundlicher auch das ist ein Fakt.

Der einzige Vorteil für kein Templimit ist:
Schneller Da sein.
Und von mir raus noch selbst Bestimmung.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juni 2022)

Gefühlt sind 90% der Autobahnen bereits beschränkt, etwa durch Verkehrsleitsysteme (sinnvoll), wegen Lärmreduktion oder Baustellen.
Die meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren auch nicht durch High-Speed-Fahrten, sondern durch Übermüdung und/oder Auffahren auf einen Stau --> und meistens fährt dann kein PKW hinten drauf, sondern ein LKW, mit entsprechendem Ergebnis.
Die ganze Tempolimit-Debatte ist nur eine Scheindiskussion die fast wahnhaft geführt wird, um einen Teil der Wählerschaft davon zu überzeugen man würde nur das Beste für die Menschen und die Umwelt wollen. Was ziemlicher Käse ist.

Würde es wirklich um Sicherheit und Menschenleben gehen, müsste man sich eher die Landstraßen ansehen. Das ist den Politikern (logischerweise) aber zu heikel, denn die Konsequenz dürfte nur folgende sein:
Wie passieren auf Landstraßen meisten tödlichen Unfälle? Durch überholen von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.
Also Schritt 1: Komplettes Überholverbot.
Darauf kommt zurecht der Einwand: "Aber ich darf doch auf der Landstraße 100 fahren, und der LKW nur 60-80..."
Schritt 2: Tempolimit auf allen Landstraßen 60 km/h, dann lohnt das überholen nicht mehr, ich spare mir die kompletten 70-Zonen und damit Schilder und alle fahren unglaublich "ökonomisch".

Dann kommen wir mal zu den Städten, Thema Lärmbelästigung und Sicherheit der Fußgänger/Fahrradfahrer.
Schritt 3: Alle Städte Tempo 30 und in den jetzigen 30er-Zonen --> Schritttempo.
Das entschleunigt schützt Menschenleben und die Umwelt hat auch noch was davon.

So jetzt kann man ja mal in sich gehen und sich fragen: "Will man das?"
Die meisten (auch Politiker) vermutlich nicht, obwohl o.g. am meisten bringen würde.

Meine nächste Theorie ist übrigens, dass in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft eine ganz neue Debatte aufgenommen wird.
Das Verbrenner-Aus ist nun beschlossene Sache, also braucht es eine neue Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben werden muss.
E-Autos werden aus Marketing-Zwecken für ihre gute Beschleunigung beworben, bei dem Drehmoment ist das ja kein Wunder.
Einfache Rechnung: Gute Beschleunigung = Viel Energieeinsatz = Energieverschwendung!
In wenigen Jahren werden wir Debatten hören die darauf abzielen die Leistung von E-Autos massiv zu begrenzen.
"50KW und 120 NM reichen!"


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Tempolimit auf allen Landstraßen 60 km/h


70km/h würde auch reichen. 😜



aloha84 schrieb:


> Alle Städte Tempo 30


Wurde, zumindest bei uns in der Stadt, auch schon diskutiert.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren auch nicht durch High-Speed-Fahrten


https://www.destatis.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Zahl-der-Woche/2020/PD20_03_p002.html 
Aber sehr viele. Bei knapp 50% der Verkehrstoten auf Autobahnen ist unangepasste Geschwindigkeit mitverantwortlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man an den Allerwertesten friert, weil man die Heizung ausgeschaltet hat im Winter und die Scheiben langsam von innen zufrieren, damit man nicht 2km vorm nächsten Aufladepunkt auf der Autobahn stehenbleibt.


So ein Unfug! Ich hab jetzt 2 Elektrowinter hinter mir, zudem mittlerweile ne Reihe von eAutos gefahren. Man muss weder auf die Heizung verzichten (um das Maximum rauszuholen fährt man im Übrigen am Besten mit Sitzheizung und reduzierter Innenraumheizung).



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich geschäftlich unterwegs bin, fahre ich Vollgas.
> Schon bis Isar 2 war es von Erlangen aus eine Qual mit 100 km/h über die Autobahn zu kriechen.
> Alles, was weiter war (Köln, Emsland, Hamburg) war eine Zumutung mit der Geschwindigkeit.


Mit Vollgas spart man weniger Zeit als man gemeinhin denkt. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit steigt ab einem gewissen Punkt praktisch nicht mehr an. 

Geschäftlich Vollgas heißt letztlich nur, dass das eigene Zeitmanagement nicht funktioniert. Ich mach das jedenfalls nicht, seh ich gar nicht ein.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kannst Du so wie so nicht erklären, was der Luftwiderstandsbeiwert mit der Bodenfreiheit zu tun hat, also lassen wir das.


Habe  ich was vom Luftwiderstandsbeiwert geschrieben? Der Luftwiderstand sinkt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S: Fahr mal in die Berge bei Schnee, da weißt Du, was ein Allradantrieb für Vorteile hat.


Was soll ich da? Ich fahre nicht Ski und geh im Winter auch nicht zum Wandern in die Berge.
Ich würde mal sagen, dass der Anteil der Leute, die wirklich 4WD brauchen, weil sie im Winter in den Bergen auf ungeräumten Straßen unterwegs sind, sehr gering ist. So jemand kann sich das ja gerne zulegen. Alle anderen brauchen es nicht wirklich.
Für mich tuts RWD völlig. Auch mit Frontrutschern kann man im Alltag wunderbar leben, das macht bei eAutos aber halt einfach wenig Sinn, weil die Vorteile die FWD  bei Verbrennern bieten (Preis, Wirkungsgrad, Package) da nicht zum Tragen kommen. Da kann man dann die Vorteile des RWD auskosten (Handling, Traktion...)


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> https://www.destatis.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Zahl-der-Woche/2020/PD20_03_p002.html
> Aber sehr viele. Bei knapp 50% der Verkehrstoten auf Autobahnen ist unangepasste Geschwindigkeit mitverantwortlich.


Wie sieht die Verkehrsstatistik in anderen Ländern mit Tempolimit eigentlich aus?

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2022)

Ein Problem wäre eventuell auch, wie viele Ausländer die deutschen Autobahnen zum ausfahren ihrer Autos nutzen und dabei Unfälle verursachen. 
Auch sollte man gucken, in welcher Zeit die Unfälle passieren. 
Ich bin zb wahren der Ferienzeit eher ungern auf der Autobahn.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Verkehrsstatistik in anderen Ländern mit Tempolimit eigentlich aus?
> 
> MfG


Hab ich bereits was zu geschrieben.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Problem wäre eventuell auch, wie viele Ausländer die deutschen Autobahnen zum ausfahren ihrer Autos nutzen und dabei Unfälle verursachen.
> Auch sollte man gucken, in welcher Zeit die Unfälle passieren.
> Ich bin zb wahren der Ferienzeit eher ungern auf der Autobahn.


Deswegen sind die Statistiken alle mit Bedacht zu genießen, da viele Faktoren nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> 70km/h würde auch reichen. 😜
> 
> 
> 
> ...


70 Km/h würden eben nicht reichen, weil es dazu verführt, die LKWs welche 60 fahren, zu überholen.

"Unangepasste Geschwindigkeit" heißt *nicht* ausschließlich: "Der Raser ist mit 250 in die Leitplanke gefeuert!"
Steht sogar in deinem verlinkten Artikel.
Wenn du 80 auf der AB fährst, es trotzdem zu Aquaplaning kommt und du einen Unfall verursachst = unangepasste Geschwindigkeit.
Kein Abstand gehalten + Vordermann macht ein Gefahrenbremsung = Abstandsvergehen + unangepasste Geschwindigkeit.
Überfrierende Nässe auf der Autobahn und du drehst dich --> unangepasste Geschwindigkeit.

Meine Großelter sind mal mit Standgas im 3. Gang von ihrem Dorf ins Nachbardorf gefahren, in einer Kurve (70 Zone) war es Spiegelglatt und das Auto fuhr einfach geradeaus. Am Ende standen in der Kurve 3 Autos im Graben und alle durften ein Bußgeld zahlen --> Grund "unangepasste Geschwindigkeit"!

Ich will nur sagen, Statistiken sind gut und schön.....sie müssen aber richtig definiert sein.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube ja sowieso, dass  die meisten mit nem Tempolimit auf der Autobahn klar kommen würden. 
Nur wären wir dann nicht bei 120-130km/h sondern bei 160-180km/h.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> "Unangepasste Geschwindigkeit" heißt *nicht* ausschließlich: "Der Raser ist mit 250 in die Leitplanke gefeuert!"
> Steht sogar in deinem verlinkten Artikel.


Das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Deswegen sag ich ja, dass diese Statistiken im allgemeinen nicht ausreichen und nicht alle Faktoren berücksichtigt werden. Dennoch darf man davon ausgehen, dass ein Unfall bei 120km/h auf der BAB klimpflicher ausgeht als ein Unfall bei 220km/h.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja sowieso, dass  die meisten mit nem Tempolimit auf der Autobahn klar kommen würden.
> Nur wären wir dann nicht bei 120-130km/h sondern bei 160-180km/h.


Wäre nicht durchsetzbar.
Die Hauptargumentation für ein Tempolimit geht (im Moment) in Richtung Energieknappheit wegen des Ukraine-Konflikts etc.pp.
Mit einem 180er Limit beschränkst du nur 0,0000x% der Autofahrer.
Lustig wäre eine 90er Begrenzung. 
Weil die LKWs 80 fahren dürfen, hättest du mit 90, zumindest das Gefühl "schnell" voranzukommen, da du die LKWs überholen kannst.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juni 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ist etwas optimistisch. Habe mal für den 400km polestar eine 1160km Fahrt nach Kroatien-Split in die Ladeapp eingetragen und die Ladestopps berechnen lassen. Die App hat 5 stopps berechnet. Und wehe man steht im Stau und es ist heiß das die klima arbeiten muss.


Die Frage ist nicht wie viele Stopps du brauchst, sondern wie lange du dabei stehst. Die Anzahl der Stopps ist dabei ja nebensächlich. Mehr Stopps machen eine Fahrt allerdings kurzweiliger und entspannter. Man muss nicht jede Fahrt mit einem Messer zwischen den Zähnen absolvieren, wenn ich entspannter ankomme ist mir das mehr wert.

Abgesehen davon, du lädst unterwegs ja nie voll auf, sondern immer nur soweit, dass du zum nächsten einkalkulierten Stopp kommst, deswegen kannst du in deinem Beispiel nicht einfach 1160km/400km teilen und die Anzahl der Stopps dadurch errechnen. Zudem willst du ja auch noch mit einer Restreichweite ankommen, die nicht ein Quasiliegenbleiber ist.  Ich kalkuliere immer mit 30% Restladung. Damit kommt man immer da wieder weg.

Ich bin in meinem letzten Urlaub 4x zum Laden gestanden. Zwischen 5 und 20 Minuten. Insgesamt rund 1h. Find ich jetzt nicht so wild. Mit dem Diesel früher wäre es halt eine Frühstückspause für 30 Minuten + ggf ne Pinkelpause gewesen.  Unterm Strich bin ich also ~ne halbe Stunde länger unterwegs gewesen. So what? 

Jeder, der eAutoerfahrung hat wird dir bestätigen können, dass die Reichweite gar nicht so wichtig ist, sondern der Verbrauch (der bestimmt wie viel Energie du nachladen musst) und die Ladegeschwindigkeit (die bestimmt wie lange du stehst). Desweiteren, lieber 2x kurz stehen als 2x lang laden - schon allein wegen der Ladekurve und entspannter ist es auch.

Um nochmal obiges Beispiel aufzugreifen. Bei einem Durchschittsverbrauch von 20kWh (nur weils einfach zu rechnen ist, nicht weil ich es weiß wieviel der Polestar 2 jetzt konkret verbraucht) würde der Polestar ~230kWh verbrauchen. 
Bei einer angenommenen Vollladung beim Losfahren und einem ersten Ladestopp bei ca 10% würden davon ca 55 kWh (standard range mit 61kWh netto) weg gehen (weil schon daheim geladen)  und 18kWh dazu kommen (30% Reserve beim ankommen). Somit bliebe zu laden 193kWh. Bei einer max Ladeleistung von 150kW ergäbe sich eine Ladezeit von ~1:18h. Realistisch liegt sie Ladekurve da natürlich im Schnitt drunter und man dürfte vermutlich eine Standzeit von 1:45h-2h oder so haben. Auf wie viele Stopps du das aufteilst bleibt dir überlassen - mit nem Diesel würdest vermutlich das auch nicht in einem Rutsch durchfahren wollen, sondern zwischendurch was essen, trinken, aufs Klo gehen, beine vertreten und tanken!
Mein Tipp ist tatsächlich lieber einen Stopp mehr zu machen, das ist entspannter und hat keine Auswirkung auf die Ankunftszeit!


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2022)

Ich finde E-Auto Super ( Also jedenfalls den E -Motor darin).
Aber nicht jeder macht auf einer Strecke von 800Km Pausen. Ich bin schon ohne Probleme 600Km durchgefahren. Und wenn ich mit meinen Freunden in den Urlaub fahre wechseln wir uns meist einfach ab.

Aber ja seinen wir ehrlich für die Meisten wäre es glaube ich egal ob man jetzt 10 Stunden unterwegs ist oder 12-13 stunden.

Einziges Problem das ich sehe ist bei Strecken die gerade so über der maximal Reichweite deines Autos liegen.
Also so ca 450Km , da würde man mit dem Vebrenner in einem ruck hin und wieder zurück kommen mit dem E-Auto muss man dort zwangsweise mindesten einen kleinen 15-20 Minuten Lade stop einlegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juni 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder macht auf einer Strecke von 800Km Pausen. Ich bin schon ohne Probleme 600Km durchgefahren. Und wenn ich mit meinen Freunden in den Urlaub fahre wechseln wir uns meist einfach ab.


Gehen tut das schon, nur vernünftig ist halt was anderes. LKW Fahrer müssen ja zum Beispiel auch alle paar Stunden eine Zwangspause machen. Die ist ja keine Schikane, sondern dient der Sicherheit. Gilt für PKW Fahrer genauso.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Aber ja seinen wir ehrlich für die Meisten wäre es glaube ich egal ob man jetzt 10 Stunden unterwegs ist oder 12-13 stunden.


Eben, speziell bei Urlaubsfahrten muss man kein Rennen gewinnen. Wobei 3h Mehrzeit schon sehr lang ist, das dürfte im Normalfall nicht so viel Mehrzeit kosten.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Einziges Problem das ich sehe ist bei Strecken die gerade so über der maximal Reichweite deines Autos liegen.
> Also so ca 450Km , da würde man mit dem Vebrenner in einem ruck hin und wieder zurück kommen mit dem E-Auto muss man dort zwangsweise mindesten einen kleinen 15-20 Minuten Lade stop einlegen.


Wenn du irgendwohin 450km fährst, also realistisch 3,5h-4,5h je nach Strecke, kommts auf nen 15 Minuten Stopp auch nicht an - auch beruflich nicht. Man kann die Zeit dann ja zur Beantwortung von Mails oder intensiveren Telefonaten nutzen, wenn man denn ums Verrecken keine Pause machen will.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Habe  ich was vom Luftwiderstandsbeiwert geschrieben? Der Luftwiderstand sinkt.


Belege das mal.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was soll ich da? Ich fahre nicht Ski und geh im Winter auch nicht zum Wandern in die Berge.


Ich wohne da.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass der Anteil der Leute, die wirklich 4WD brauchen, weil sie im Winter in den Bergen auf ungeräumten Straßen unterwegs sind, sehr gering ist. So jemand kann sich das ja gerne zulegen. Alle anderen brauchen es nicht wirklich.
> Für mich tuts RWD völlig. Auch mit Frontrutschern kann man im Alltag wunderbar leben,


Na dann rutsch mal die 12% bei und am Steinbruch runter.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Lustig wäre eine 90er Begrenzung.
> Weil die LKWs 80 fahren dürfen, hättest du mit 90, zumindest das Gefühl "schnell" voranzukommen, da du die LKWs überholen kannst.


Glaub ich nicht.
Ich bin vorige Woche nach Mainz gefahren auf A4/ A5.
Da führen viele LKWs 97km/h.
Ich bin extra mal hinterher gefahren, weil sie mich bei 80 überholt haben.

Das dürfte gar nicht gehen, da der Begrenzer bis 87 km/h geht meistens.


----------



## sonny1606 (13. Juni 2022)

Was nach wie vor bei dieser E-Diskussion unterschlagen wir sind doch 3 Punkte. 
1. ca. 50% des weltweiten Lithium kommen aus Australien und werden dort mit sehr viel Wasser gewonnen in Gegenden wo Wasser knapp ist.
2. Es gibt nach wie vor 0 Möglichkeit das Lithium aus alten Akkus zu recyceln. Was macht man irgendwann mit den vielen Millionen Tonnen kaputter Akku.
3. Wo kommt all der Strom her für die Millionen E Autos? Windkraft, Solar? Man will in Deutschland 2% der Fläche allein für Windräder "bereitstellen"! 2 % klingen erstmal wenig, sind aber eigentlich enorm viel. Heißt das wir holzen Wälder ab für Windräder damit wir ökologische E-Auto haben?

Da lass ich doch lieber von nem Araber Schein ein Loch in der Wüste bohren wo sein schwarzes Zeugs rauskommt und verkaufe ihm halt ein paar Deutsche Panzer.

E-Autos errinnern mich irgendwie an Atomkraftwerke. Man denkt eine saubere Lösung gefunden zu haben. Ein paar Jahrzehnte später wacht man auf und denkt, so ein Drecks Zeugs.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> 1. ca. 50% des weltweiten Lithium kommen aus Australien und werden dort mit sehr viel Wasser gewonnen in Gegenden wo Wasser knapp ist.
> 2. Es gibt nach wie vor 0 Möglichkeit das Lithium aus alten Akkus zu recyceln. Was macht man irgendwann mit den vielen Millionen Tonnen


1. Das ist die Umwelt von Australien und nicht unsere.^^
2. Wie gehabt verbrennen oder nach Afrika schippern...weil derwn Umwelt und nicht unsere.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

Natrium-Ionen-Batterie von CATL (2023): So gut ist die Billig-Batterie ohne Lithium
					

Der chinesische Batterie-Spezialist CATL, mit dem Hersteller wie BMW und Mercedes zusammenarbeiten, hat für 2023 eine neue Zellchemie angekündigt, die nicht nur ohne Kobalt und Nickel, sondern auch ohne Lithium auskommt. Anfang 2022 haben die Chinesen zudem offenbar ein Patent angemeldet, das...




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				




Wie gut, dass an den Batterien geforscht wird um Alternativen zu finden.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Natrium-Ionen-Batterie von CATL (2023): So gut ist die Billig-Batterie ohne Lithium
> 
> 
> Der chinesische Batterie-Spezialist CATL, mit dem Hersteller wie BMW und Mercedes zusammenarbeiten, hat für 2023 eine neue Zellchemie angekündigt, die nicht nur ohne Kobalt und Nickel, sondern auch ohne Lithium auskommt. Anfang 2022 haben die Chinesen zudem offenbar ein Patent angemeldet, das...
> ...


Das dauert aber noch mindestens 10 Jahre, bis die eventuell in Serie gehen...jetzt läuft so langsam die letzte Akkugeneration in Serie.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das dauert aber noch mindestens 10 Jahre, bis die eventuell in Serie gehen...jetzt läuft so langsam die letzte Akkugeneration in Serie.


Im Artikel steht, dass es schneller geht.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht, dass es schneller geht.


Und ich sehe, das es nicht schneller geht...was ja auch logisch ist.

Die Anlagen zur weiteren Akkubearbeitung müssen ja auch erstmal geplant, bestellt, gebaut, hingestellt werden...dann gehts mit Probelauf, hunderten Änderungen/Umbauten los und eh die mal laufen sind 3 Jahre rum. 
Und eh die Anlagen sich bezahlt haben, müssen die auch erstmal 2-4 Jahre rattern.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und ich sehe, das es nicht schneller geht...was ja auch logisch ist.


Was auch irrelevant ist. Der Verbrenner muss abgeschafft werden und Alternativen müssen geschaffen werden. Der Verbrenner stellt sich ja auch nicht klimaneutral und umweltfreundlich her. Deswegen sehe ich diese Argumente nur als Stammtischparolen. Der Fortschritt muss ja auch finanziert werden. Dass die jetzigen Akkus keine Dauerlösungen sind, sollte klar sein. Deswegen aber das E-Auto zu verteufeln und lieber stumpf wie bisher weitermachen, ist noch weniger zielführend.


Eckism schrieb:


> Die Anlagen zur weiteren Akkubearbeitung müssen ja auch erstmal geplant, bestellt, gebaut, hingestellt werden


Keine Ahnung was da noch nötig ist, im Artikel steht, dass die Akkus auf den selben Produktionsstraßen hergestellt werden können.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was auch irrelevant ist. Der Verbrenner muss abgeschafft werden und Alternativen müssen geschaffen werden. Der Verbrenner stellt sich ja auch nicht klimaneutral und umweltfreundlich her.


Diese politische Verbissenheit führt dazu, dass Alternativen nicht in Gänze genutzt werden, siehe Wasserstoff oder synthetische fuels. Wenn man das überspitzt könnte man feststellen, dass wir hier von technologischer Planwirtschaft reden.^^

Verbrenner müssten nicht adhoc abgeschafft werden, dass ist umwelttechnisch eine Katastrophe.^^ Sinnvoller wäre eine umweltschonende Übergangslösung, wie efuels, so dass man "vorhandene" Ressourcen erst einmal ausschöpft, statt neue zu verbrauchen.^^

MfG


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was auch irrelevant ist. Der Verbrenner muss abgeschafft werden und Alternativen müssen geschaffen werden. Der Verbrenner stellt sich ja auch nicht klimaneutral und umweltfreundlich her. Deswegen sehe ich diese Argumente nur als Stammtischparolen. Der Fortschritt muss ja auch finanziert werden. Dass die jetzigen Akkus keine Dauerlösungen sind, sollte klar sein. Deswegen aber das E-Auto zu verteufeln und lieber stumpf wie bisher weitermachen, ist noch weniger zielführend.


Das ist nicht irrelevant...was meinste, wo ich gerade bin!?^^
Wie gesagt, ich sehen es, weil ich gerade vor den Linien stehe...das hat nix mit Verbrennern zu tun.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was da noch nötig ist, im Artikel steht, dass die Akkus auf den selben Produktionsstraßen hergestellt werden können.


Ich sprach vom BEARBEITEN, nicht vom herstellen der Akkus...hergestellt werden die in Südkorea, "Autofertig" werden sie hier gemacht.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> synthetische fuels


Wären nur eine Notlösung um auf fossile Brennstoffe verzichten zu können. Aktuell ist deren Effizienz aber ziemlich mau. Perspektivisch sieht es aber ja gut für diesen Kraftstoff aus. Zumindest als Übergangslösung.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wasserstoff


Selber Thema: Effizienz.



DaStash schrieb:


> Verbrenner müssten nicht adhoc abgeschafft


Davon spricht auch keiner.



Eckism schrieb:


> .was meinste, wo ich gerade bin!?^^
> Wie gesagt, ich sehen es, weil ich gerade vor den Linien stehe...das hat nix mit Verbrennern zu tun


Sorry, weiß leider nicht was du mir damit sagen willst.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sorry, weiß leider nicht was du mir damit sagen willst.


Ich stehe gerade vor den Anlagen zur Akkubearbeitung...hab sie mit gebaut, aufgestellt, umgebaut und es nimmt einfach kein Ende. Zudem weiß ich, wie lange die Anlagen laufen und wann die Anlagen für die aktuellen Zellen gebaut werden sollen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Für die Kathode setzt CATL ein Material namens Preußisch Weiß mit der Summenformel *NaxFey[Fe(CN)6]z *ein.



CN ist, glaube ich, die Zyanidgruppe.
Was passiert, wenn die Kiste brennt?


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> CN ist, glaube ich, die Zyanidgruppe.
> Was passiert, wenn die Kiste brennt?


Da steht was im Artikel oben zu. Soll wohl den aktuellen Akkus gegenüber bevorteilt sein.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> CN ist, glaube ich, die Zyanidgruppe.
> Was passiert, wenn die Kiste brennt?


Diese Akkus sollen nicht so leicht durchzünden wie die jetzigen.
Ich bin generell verwundert, wie leicht und wie schnell die Dinger hochgehen...und dann kommt noch die Intensität dazu.

Das hat man bei normalen Akkus  doch nicht so, obwohl ich jetzt nur mehrer "Autozelle" explodiert gesehen hab und noch kein normalen AA Akku oder sowas.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Juni 2022)

Warum ist der Akku vor allem in D bei den Autos so böse? Lithium im Handy, Werkzeugen, Tablets, und all den anderen Spielereien werden aber jedes Jahr gewechselt weil ein neues. Odell draussen ist. Dort stört es irgendwie keine Sau?
Gleich wie Kobalt… jeder schimpft dagegen, aber dass man das für die Produktion von Verbrennungsmotoren und auch zur Entschwefelung von Speit braucht, dort ist es dann vollkommen okay oder wie?

Von mir aus sollte man alle E Autos aus D abziehen, dann haben die anderen mehr davon. Und bei euch  nur Verbrenner verkaufen bis die Perfekte Lösung mal gefunden ist…. Ist immerhin ein Markt mit paar Mio Autos pro Kajr. Da lohnt sich dann die Entwicklung noch. Kostet der Polo halt ab 80k, aber egal, Hauptsache nichts Neues.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum ist der Akku vor allem in D bei den Autos so böse? Lithium im Handy, Werkzeugen, Tablets, und all den anderen Spielereien werden aber jedes Jahr gewechselt weil ein neues. Odell draussen ist. Dort stört es irgendwie keine Sau?
> Gleich wie Kobalt… jeder schimpft dagegen, aber dass man das für die Produktion von Verbrennungsmotoren und auch zur Entschwefelung von Speit braucht, dort ist es dann vollkommen okay oder wie?
> 
> Von mir aus sollte man alle E Autos aus D abziehen, dann haben die anderen mehr davon. Und bei euch  nur Verbrenner verkaufen bis die Perfekte Lösung mal gefunden ist…. Ist immerhin ein Markt mit paar Mio Autos pro Kajr. Da lohnt sich dann die Entwicklung noch. Kostet der Polo halt ab 80k, aber egal, Hauptsache nichts Neues.


Werkzeuge, Tablets und Handys Kosten keine 30.000 € plus und auch die Intensität eines möglichen Brandes ist erheblich stärker, daher wahrscheinlich.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und bei euch nur Verbrenner verkaufen bis die Perfekte Lösung mal gefunden ist


Also bitte 😅 der Großteil ist mit Sicherheit aufgeschlossen gegenüber neuen Lösungen. Deutschland muss nur Gas geben bezüglich der Infrastruktur und der Verteilung vom Ökostrom. Und an neuen Lösungen für Akkus wird ja gearbeitet, was sich auch im allen anderen Bereichen in denen Akkus genutzt werden, auswirken wird.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum ist der Akku vor allem in D bei den Autos so böse? Lithium im Handy, Werkzeugen, Tablets, und all den anderen Spielereien werden aber jedes Jahr gewechselt weil ein neues. Odell draussen ist. Dort stört es irgendwie keine Sau?


Alles fällt mit dem Preis. So nen E-Auto ist im Grunde sehr viel simpler als nen Verbrenner, aber guck Dir mal die Preise an...völlig abgehoben. Zu dem hohen Preis kommt dann auch noch Rückständigkeitsproblem in Deutschland hinterher.

Man bezahlt mehr Kohle um langsamer und komplizierter ans Ziel zu kommen, das beißt sich im Moment halt noch. Natürlich wird das nach und nach besser, aber in der Zeit, sind andere Länder schon wieder 3 Schritte weiter.



DaStash schrieb:


> Werkzeuge, Tablets und Handys Kosten keine 30.000 € plus und auch die Intensität eines möglichen Brandes ist erheblich stärker, daher wahrscheinlich.
> 
> MfG


Bei Akkuwerkzeugen ist der Akku aber auch kein Schnapper.^^
Ein Brand ist aber nicht Wahrscheinlicher als bei nem Verbrenner, wenn die Hersteller nicht wieder irgendwie das sparen anfangen und shicedreck einbauen. Und wenn sie mal brennen muss man sich über ne mögliche Reparatur auch keine Gedanken mehr machen, da kann man beruhig weggehen und sich aufn Handy schonmal nen neuen suchen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2022)

Akkus hin oder her, ich wie auch 50% der Deutschen wohnen zur miete. Also gibts hier keine Wallbox.....nie.
Und im ländlichen raum kann man knicken dass hier innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre eine Lösung gefunden wird WO die Kisten geladen werden sollen. Und ländlicher Raum schließt auch Städte mit 20tsd Einwohnern +x ein.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Akkus hin oder her, ich wie auch 50% der Deutschen wohnen zur miete. Also gibts hier keine Wallbox.....nie.
> Und im ländlichen raum kann man knicken dass hier innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre eine Lösung gefunden wird WO die Kisten geladen werden sollen. Und ländlicher Raum schließt auch Städte mit 20tsd Einwohnern +x ein.


Egal, wird tzd. forciert und gefördert, für die, die es sich auch so leisten können. 

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und ländlicher Raum schließt auch Städte mit 20tsd Einwohnern +x ein.


Das ist ja Blödsinn. Mein Heimatdorf hat 15k Einwohner und wir haben Lademöglichkeiten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Stadt eine Ausnahme ist.


DaStash schrieb:


> Egal, wird tzd. forciert und gefördert, für die, die es sich auch so leisten können.
> 
> MfG


Es ist doch aber auch völlig normal, dass zu Beginn einer Entwicklung die, die genug haben den Spaß finanzieren. #Early Adopter. 
Klar sollte aber auch sein, dass es mit den Verbrennern nicht ewig weiter gehen kann.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Egal, wird tzd. forciert und gefördert, für die, die es sich auch so leisten können.
> 
> MfG


Wenn ich wöllte stelle ich mir hier einen Tesla Plaid oder einen Mercedes eqs hin. Das bringt mir aber nix, weil wir hier stand heute 4 Lademöglichkeiten für 4 Autos haben. Fußläufig erreichbar in ca. 40 Minuten. Klar könnte ich die Butze dort parken und mich von meiner Lebensgefährtin ( mit ihrem Benziner) abholen lassen. Aber der Witz ist, ich weiß gar nicht ob dort frei ist....weil dort die ansässigen Firmen ihre PR Autos laden.

Selbst wenn Du hier Lust hättest auf E Auto, gehts halt nicht.

Aber Kosten-technisch hast du ebenfalls recht. Der Schnitt um uns herum verdient knapp über Mindestlohn. Da ist ein E-Auto finanziell soweit entfermt wie der Mond.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist ja Blödsinn. Mein Heimatdorf hat 15k Einwohner und wir haben Lademöglichkeiten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Stadt eine Ausnahme ist.
> 
> Es ist doch aber auch völlig normal, dass zu Beginn einer Entwicklung die, die genug haben den Spaß finanzieren. #Early Adopter.
> Klar sollte aber auch sein, dass es mit den Verbrennern nicht ewig weiter gehen kann.


Es geht aber um die Subvention und das genau jene diese nicht bräuchten.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht aber um die Subvention und das genau jene diese nicht bräuchten.
> 
> MfG


Natürlich nicht. Aber gerade die benötigen den Anreiz um das Neue zu finanzieren. Die Entwicklung kostet nunmal überproportional viel. Und die, die es locker sitzen haben, wollen entsprechend behandelt werden. Machst du es denen nicht Recht, wird es nicht funktionieren. Das halte ich jetzt allgemein, denn ich nehme mich da nicht aus. Bei manchen Warengruppen möchte ich auch überzeugt werden. Vielleicht hätte man E-Autos erstmal exclusiv auf Sylt verkaufen sollen 😜


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber gerade die benötigen den Anreiz um das Neue zu finanzieren.


Deswegen find ich die Wallbox Förderung im Nachhinein garnicht mehr soo absurd:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Vattern hat anscheinend diese Woche einen 4er als E-Auto mit 80kWh Batterie bestellt. Damit zähle ich schon mal zwei Leute alleine in unserer Familie wo die geschenkte Wallbox in (Teil-) Elektrische Autos gemündet ist.





aloha84 schrieb:


> Akkus hin oder her, ich wie auch 50% der Deutschen wohnen zur miete. Also gibts hier keine Wallbox.....nie.


Zumindest in NRW hat jeder Mieter das Recht eine anzubringen. Ergo fallen "nur" noch die Laternenparker raus. Davon wiederum dürfte es in den angesprochenen "kleinen Dörfern" tendenziell weniger geben.
Zur Handhabung beim Umzug: Siehe Küche, da funktioniert es ja auch.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen find ich die Wallbox Förderung im Nachhinein garnicht mehr soo absurd:


Ich finde das auf vielen Ebenen auch nicht richtig. Aber so funktioniert die Welt aktuell nunmal. Jeder will etwas besonderes sein und der Selbstoptimierungstrieb treibt uns dazu, Geld locker zu machen. Ich wohne selbst zur Miete und fahre Diesel in der Hoffnung, dass ich mit dem die Nächten 10 Jahre fahren werde. Aber danach? Es wird sicherlich kein Verbrenner mehr und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich finde das auf vielen Ebenen auch nicht richtig. Aber so funktioniert die Welt aktuell nunmal. Jeder will etwas besonderes sein und der Selbstoptimierungstrieb treibt uns dazu, Geld locker zu machen. Ich wohne selbst zur Miete und fahre Diesel in der Hoffnung, dass ich mit dem die Nächten 10 Jahre fahren werde. Aber danach? Es wird sicherlich kein Verbrenner mehr und das ist auch gut so.


Eine Verkehrs- und Energiewende kriegt man aber nur dann hin, wenn man die ganze Gesellschaft mit einbezieht.

MfG


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Eine Verkehrs- und Energiewende kriegt man aber nur dann hin, wenn man die ganze Gesellschaft mit einbezieht.


Wem erzählst du das? Ich bin da ganz bei dir. Ich sag ja nur wie es ist und Fortschritt will finanziert werden.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es noch andere Faktoren die gänzlich vernachlässigt werden, was aber auch nix neues ist. Stichwort ÖPNV ohne weiter darauf einzugehen.

In Leipzig gibt's seit Jahren den Plan, die Fahrradinfrastruktur auszubauen und Landstraßen sollen Fahradwege bekommen. Umgesetzt wurden bisher 10%, da sehe ich schwarz für eine Verkehrswende. Sobald aber etwas passiert, wie die Fahrradstreifen auf dem Leipziger Ring, schreit der Michel aus jeder Ecke wie dämlich diese Idee ist und das die Grünen keine Ahnung haben. Anstatt die Sache Mal wirken zu lassen und darüber nachzudenken und dem offen gegenüber zu stehen wird gehetzt und verteufelt. Warum? Lieber im Auto im Stau stecken? OK, viel Spaß.

Anstatt sich selbst Mal einzugestehen, dass eine Veränderung nichts schlimmes sein muss, wird jetzt vom Michel eine Fahrradsteuer gefordert. What? Ja, der Michel will nicht, dass Radwege von "seinen" KFZ Steuern finanziert werden. Sorry, aber da fällt mir dann auch nichts mehr ein. Aber über irgendwas muss man sich ja aufregen während man auf seinem 5km Arbeitsweg im SUV sitzt.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Diese politische Verbissenheit führt dazu, dass Alternativen nicht in Gänze genutzt werden, siehe Wasserstoff oder synthetische fuels. Wenn man das überspitzt könnte man feststellen, dass wir hier von technologischer Planwirtschaft reden.^^



Nein, das hat nichts mit Verbissenheit zu tun, sondern ergibt sich schlicht aus den technischen Gegebenheiten. ABgesehen davon wäre Wasserstoff nach meinen Kenntnissen nicht verboten auch für PKW nach 2035. Es geht ja um Emissionsfreiheit der PKWs und ob Wasser jetzt als Emission in dem Sinne verstanden wird, weiß ich nicht.

Wasserstoff braucht in der Herstellung ca3-4x soviel Strom, wie wenn man die gleiche Energiemenge direkt in einen Akku speist. Das führt zum einen dazu, dass man erheblich mehr Strom erzeugen müsste und zum anderen um entsprechend höhere Kosten für den Fahrer (neben den höheren Energiekosten käme ja noch die Infrastruktur fürs Tanken usw dazu, die ebenfalls mitbezahlt werden muss).

Es hat seinen Grund, warum aktuell das Thema Brennstoffzelle quasi aus den Schlagzeilen verschwunden ist. Wasserstoff in Verbrennungsmotoren zu nutzen ist ja noch übler vom Wirkungsgrad her, da denkt glaub ich seit 20 Jahren niemand mehr ernsthaft dran.

Wasserstoff macht vor allem da Sinn, wo man jetzt aktuell in der Industrie Erdgas nutzt und kann diesen da 1:1 ersetzen. Die dafür benötigte Menge ist zudem erheblich kleiner als wenn man damit im Großen Stil PKWs betreiben will - das kann dann ggf wirklich aus dem nicht benötigten und nächtlich erzeugten Windstrom erzeugt werden. 

eFuels kranken halt daran, dass diese ja noch ineffizienter sind. Da reden wir dann cirka von Faktor 7. Das macht auch keinen Sinn. 

Beides kann nur für bestimmte Aufgaben SInn machen. In Flugzeugen etwa, die vermutlich bei allen Fortschritten in der Akkutechnik vermutlich auch in 30 Jahren nicht batterieelektrisch über den Atlantik kommen werden. Bei LKWs ggf auch. Das muss man sehen. Da wirds vermutlich batterieelektrische Lösungen geben aber für die wirklichen Fernfahrten nicht in der nächsten Zukunft.

Für die breite Masse an Fahrzeugen sind beide Lösungen nicht wirklich sinnig. Zum einen wegen der schon erwähnten Energiemenge und zum anderen wegen der deutlich höheren Kosten für den Nutzer.



DaStash schrieb:


> Verbrenner müssten nicht adhoc abgeschafft werden, dass ist umwelttechnisch eine Katastrophe.^^ Sinnvoller wäre eine umweltschonende Übergangslösung, wie efuels, so dass man "vorhandene" Ressourcen erst einmal ausschöpft, statt neue zu verbrauchen.^^


Wer schafft denn Verbrenner ad hoc ab?

eFuels stehen nicht zur Debatte, wegen der oben bereits beschriebenen Probleme und zusätzlich der aufzubauenden gigantischen Industrie zur Herstellung derselben. Da wären dann hunderte Milliarden fällig als Invest in eine Technologie, die du als Übergangslösung nutzen willst. Was wäre danach mit den ganzen Fabriken? Den Invest zahlt ja dann auch der Endkunde...

Beschlussstand in der EU (und mittlerweile vielen anderen Ländern und Regionen) ist es ja ab einem bestimmten Datum (bei uns 2035) keine Neuzulassungen zu erlauben. Altbestand kann dann weiter gefahren und auch umgemeldet werden. Bei den üblichen 15 Jahren Nutzungsdauer wäre dann quasi Übergangszeit bis 2050. Ab da spätestens wird ein Verbrenner absoluten Seltenheitswert haben. Ad hoc ist anders.

Vermutlich wird es schneller gehen und ab ca 2030 PKW Verbrenner eher unter ferner liefen bei den Zulassungen in Erscheinung treten. Sie werden einfach zu teuer sein um wirtschaftlich noch Sinn zu machen.

Btw SAP stellt, nach meinem Wissen seine komplette Flotte ab 2025 auf eAutos um.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Belege das mal.


Wie hättest es gerne belegt, soll ich dir aus nem Fachbuch vorlesen? Rechnerisch? Vergleichende Verbrauchsmesswerte liefern? Hersteller befragen, warum ihre Autos mit Luftfederung ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit die Bodenfreiheit reduzieren?


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es hat seinen Grund, warum aktuell das Thema Brennstoffzelle quasi aus den Schlagzeilen verschwunden ist.* Wasserstoff in Verbrennungsmotoren zu nutzen ist ja noch übler vom Wirkungsgrad her, da denkt glaub ich seit 20 Jahren niemand mehr ernsthaft dran.*


Doch....schon, und zwar sehr aktiv.









						Toyota GR Yaris H2 mit Wasserstoffmotor: Abgasfrei und Spaß dabei
					

Der japanische Autobauer Toyota hat den Kleinwagen Yaris als Konzeptfahrzeug auf einen Wasserstoff-Verbrenner umgestellt.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juni 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> 2. Es gibt nach wie vor 0 Möglichkeit das Lithium aus alten Akkus zu recyceln. Was macht man irgendwann mit den vielen Millionen Tonnen kaputter Akku.



Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach mal informieren. Es gibt aktuell schon Möglichkeiten das zu recyclen. Im Großen Stil aktuell noch nicht, weil es schlicht noch zu wenig Material (sprich alte Akkus) gibt um es industriell lohnend zu machen. Aber diverse Anbieter scharren schon mit den Hufen und erste Anlagen stehen auch schon.

Abgesehen davon macht es ohnehin eher Sinn zunächst die alten eAutoakkus für stationäre Speicher in Industrie und Haushalt weiter zu verwenden. Da gibts mehrere Ansätze und auch schon Firmen die das tun. Danach kann er dann recyclet werden.



sonny1606 schrieb:


> 3. Wo kommt all der Strom her für die Millionen E Autos? Windkraft, Solar? Man will in Deutschland 2% der Fläche allein für Windräder "bereitstellen"! 2 % klingen erstmal wenig, sind aber eigentlich enorm viel. Heißt das wir holzen Wälder ab für Windräder damit wir ökologische E-Auto haben?


Stammtischpolemik!

Ja natürlich müssen die Erneuerbaren ausgebaut werden. In D hat man ja die aufblühende Wind- und Solarindustrie in den letzten Jahren erfolgreich platt gemacht (100.000 Arbeitsplätze vernichtet...) und muss da jetzt wieder Gas geben.

Aus meiner Sicht gehört auf jedes halbwegs geeignete Dach ne PV Anlage drauf. Damit wären genug Strom erzeugt um die Privathaushalte zu versorgen. Kann jeder schon jetzt machen.  Wird gefördert und man wird stromtechnisch für den Haushalt weitgehend autark.

Windkraft gehört ebenfalls aufgestellt. Wenn 2% ausreichen um die Versorgung zu ermöglichen, ist das prima. 
Das Thema mit dem Wälder abholzen ist reine Polemik. Wieviel muss denn pro Anlage wirklich abgeholzt werden? Stehen diese 2% komplett im Wald? Wieviel CO2 speichert denn ein Hektar Wald und wieviel wird durch eine Windkraftanlage vermieden? Die Ökobilanz dürfte da sehr weit Richtung Windkraft ausschlagen.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Doch....schon, und zwar sehr aktiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo ein Konzeptfahrzeug... spannend...nicht.
Wie groß ist der Markt für ein Auto, dass mind. 4x so hohe Unterhaltskosten hat wie ein eAuto mit Akku?

Matda hat auch jahrzehntelang am Wankel Motor festgehalten. Nur haben wollte den halt praktisch niemand - Liebhaber für skurrile Technik mal außen vor. Durchgesetzt hat er sich nur aufgrund des Engagements von Mazda nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2022)

Ich denke trotzdem das Wasserstoff in Zukunft ein sehr wichtiger Energieträger in der Mobilität einnehmen wird, vor allem global.
Vor allem in China und den USA wird es in diese Richtung gehen, d.h. Nahverkehr Elektrisch, Fernverkehr Wasserstoff.
Hyundai hat sich dementsprechend bereits positioniert und geäußert. "Die Kurzfassung ist, dass Wasserstoff in 10 bis 15 Jahren mindestens 50% des Marktes in diesen Ländern bestimmen wird. Deshalb hat Hyundai ihre Wasserstoffkonzepte fertig entwickelt. In der Zwischenzeit wird Hyundai vorwiegend E-Autos entwickeln und vermarkten, da es vor allem der europäische Markt durch die Politik verlange und es im Moment ein Trend sei der vor allem durch die Förderungen weltweit vorangetrieben werde."
Das ist erstmal die Meinung aus Korea.
Und die Japaner (Toyota, Subaru, Mazda, Kawasaki , Yamaha) wollen halt die Verbrennungsmotoren generell nicht aufgeben.


			https://efahrer.chip.de/news/alle-hersteller-tun-sich-zusammen-team-japan-will-verbrennungsmotor-retten_106393


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie hättest es gerne belegt, soll ich dir aus nem Fachbuch vorlesen? Rechnerisch? Vergleichende Verbrauchsmesswerte liefern? Hersteller befragen, warum ihre Autos mit Luftfederung ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit die Bodenfreiheit reduzieren?


Mir egal.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich denke trotzdem das Wasserstoff in Zukunft ein sehr wichtiger Energieträger in der Mobilität einnehmen wird, vor allem global.
> Vor allem in China und den USA wird es in diese Richtung gehen, d.h. Nahverkehr Elektrisch, Fernverkehr Wasserstoff.
> Hyundai hat sich dementsprechend bereits positioniert und geäußert. "Die Kurzfassung ist, dass Wasserstoff in 10 bis 15 Jahren mindestens 50% des Marktes in diesen Ländern bestimmen wird. Deshalb hat Hyundai ihre Wasserstoffkonzepte fertig entwickelt. In der Zwischenzeit wird Hyundai vorwiegend E-Autos entwickeln und vermarkten, da es vor allem der europäische Markt durch die Politik verlange und es im Moment ein Trend sei der vor allem durch die Förderungen weltweit vorangetrieben werde."
> Das ist erstmal die Meinung aus Korea.
> ...


Es macht auch keinen Sinn, es gibt Millionen an Autos, soll man die doch gescheit nutzen, umweltfreundlich und bei Verschrottung dann meinetwegen gegen die führende Umwelttechnologie austauschen aber so werden einfach nur unnötig viele und knappe Ressourcen verbraucht. 

@adhoc 
Deswegen weil man finanziell dazu gezwungen wird. Gefördert werden die, die es nicht bräuchten und gefordert, co2-Steuer, steigende Energiepreise etc, werden die, die es sich nicht leisten können. Mehr Übergang schaffen wäre sinnvoll und ich verstehe auch Zappas Argumentation nicht, wegen Wasserstoffaufwand. Wenn die Technologie nicht gefördert wird, sind Erstanstrengungen immer notwendig, schreibt er ja selber bei Strom auch. Das Problem ist hier die technologische Planwirtschaft und das die Politik eine Technologie aktiv fördert, so etwas kann auch nach hinten losgehen. An der Stelle wäre ein finanziell ausgeglichener und offener technologischer Wettbewerb sicherlich zielführender, was Klimabilanzen betrifft.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich denke trotzdem das Wasserstoff in Zukunft ein sehr wichtiger Energieträger in der Mobilität einnehmen wird, vor allem global.
> Vor allem in China und den USA wird es in diese Richtung gehen, d.h. Nahverkehr Elektrisch, Fernverkehr Wasserstoff.


Wie ich sagte, es kann eine große Rolle spielen z.B. bei Flugzeugen und Langstrecken LKWs. Im PKW Bereich eher nicht bzw nur in Ausnahmefällen.
Nur weil Huyndai das anders sieht heißt das ja nicht, dass die damit recht haben. Wäre nicht die erste Firma, die sich beim Wandel zu neuen Technologien verzockt. Wobei man natürlich fairerweise auch sagen muss, das Ioniq ganz vorne mit dabei ist was Elektromobilität angeht. Insofern fahren die ja nicht eingleisig ins Wasserstoffaus.


DaStash schrieb:


> Deswegen weil man finanziell dazu gezwungen wird. Gefördert werden die, die es nicht bräuchten und gefordert, co2-Steuer, steigende Energiepreise etc, werden die, die es sich nicht leisten können.


Da immer nur die Neuwagen kaufen, die es sich leisten können (das meiste sind ja Firmenwagen), können auch nur die gefördert werden. Sehr viele neue Technologien wurden zu Beginn stark subventioniert (Atomkraft ist bis heute nicht wirtschaftlich ohne Subventionen - die Mär vom billigen Atomstrom eine Farce).
Wenn nun endlich ein Energiegeld eingeführt wird, dann gibt es einen Ausgleich parallel zur steigenden Energiebesteuerung.Das wie usw muss man noch abwarten, aber wenn man die FDP nicht zu sehr mitentscheiden lässt klingen die Konzepte gut.


DaStash schrieb:


> ich verstehe auch Zappas Argumentation nicht, wegen Wasserstoffaufwand. Wenn die Technologie nicht gefördert wird, sind Erstanstrengungen immer notwendig, schreibt er ja selber bei Strom auch. Das Problem ist hier die technologische Planwirtschaft und das die Politik eine Technologie aktiv fördert, so etwas kann auch nach hinten losgehen. An der Stelle wäre ein finanziell ausgeglichener und offener technologischer Wettbewerb sicherlich zielführender, was Klimabilanzen betrifft.


Was gibts nicht zu verstehen daran, dass man ca 3-4x soviel Strom gegenüber einem Batterieauto braucht? Das ist auch durch technischen Aufwand nicht beliebig reduzierbar und erzeugt entsprechende Kosten für den Nutzer. 

Wasserstoff in nem Verbrenner zu nutzen wäre sogar noch übler und mit ca Faktor 7 anzusehen. Da spielt der miese Wirkungsgrad der Verbrenner mit rein. Dieser wird sich nicht mehr entscheidend verbessern, unterm Strich tut sich da ja seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr wirklich was. Dazu kommt der technische Aufwand für Verbrenner. Ein E-Antrieb kostet ca. soviel wie ein Automatikgetriebe... Die Batterien werden ständig billiger und das macht einen Wasserstoffverbrenner nicht attraktiver dann.

Was dringend gemacht werden muss ist, die Wirkungsgrade der E-Antriebe zu verbessern, die Ladegeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen, Ladeverluste reduzieren, Akkus billiger und haltbarer machen. Das ist es worauf sich die Firmen konzentrieren und wo sich auch aktuell jede Menge tut.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2022)

Die Frage ist doch, was ist unterm Strich für das Klima akut, denn das ist sehr relevant, wichtiger und nützlicher, vorhandene Ressourcen zu nutzen und klimaneutral zu machen und einen Ressourcen schonenden Übergang zu organisieren oder einfach zu den Vorhandenen weitere erschließen, nicht klimaneutral und so die Umwelt weiter belasten. Was meinst du denn was mit den Verbrennern passiert, die werden ja nicht verschrottet, sondern stinkern woanders herum. Das Klima aber kennt keine Grenzen, daher ist es nicht unklug, vorhandene Ressourcen besser zu nutzen und das ist auch mit schlechterem Wirkungsgrad immer noch besser als diese gar nicht zu nutzen. Man kann ja dennoch auf die bessere Technologie hinarbeiten, dem steht dabei nichts um Wege. Schneller geht es so jedenfalls nicht aber das könnte es, wenn man denn wollte aber dem steht das Technologiedogma entgegen und das halte ich für einen fundamentalen Fehler.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juni 2022)

Der Wirkungsgrad ist sehr wohl entscheidend. Zumindest solange grüne Energie nicht im absoluten Überfluss vorhanden ist.

Das es viele unserer Verbrenner noch nach 2050 irgendwo in Afrika oder sonst wo geben wird ist klar. Aber das ist ja kein Argument. Dort wird verglichen mit uns pro Kopf ohnehin nur ein Bruchteil an CO2 ausgestoßen und es wird auch mit eFuels dort nichts gehen.

Wenn in Europa, Ostasien und Nordamerika keine saubere Technologie entwickelt wird, dann wirds keine geben. Das ist ganz einfach. Und wenns die nicht gibt, wird die auch nicht nach 15 Jahren in Afrika landen.

Abgesehen davon wird niemand hunderte Milliarden in die Hand nehmen um Verbrenner mittels eFuels f<r eine Übergangszeit am Leben zu lassen.

EFuels kommen ggf in bestimmten Bereichen zum Einsatz.  Daran wird gearbeitet, bloß für normale Autos sind sie halt zu teuer


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2022)

Atomstrom, Elektroautos, die müssen doch auch subventioniert werden, damit sie leistbar sind, hast du doch selber geschrieben, ich sehe jetzt kein Problem darin das dort auch zu machen. Darüber hinaus vergleichst du den Wirkungsgrad einer nicht geförderten Technologie gegenüber einer stark subventioniert sind, ich denke das es auch da Potenzial gibt diesen zu erhöhen. Und letzten Endes wäre es einfach klug "alle" Möglichkeiten in Betracht zu ziehen aber genau das passiert nicht, es wird dogmatisch die Elektromobilität als einzige Lösung forciert. Das halte ich für einen sehr grundlegenden Fehler, siehe oben.

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juni 2022)

Wer behauptet denn immer dass das subventioniert werden MUSS? Lass mich mal zurück denken, als ich 2012 den Ampera geholt hab... Subvention.. ne gab es nicht. Steuervegünstigung... ne gabs es nicht. Besondere Rechte zum Parken etc.. ne auch das nicht. Hab es dennoch gekauft. 
Dann kam 2017 das BEV. Hab mal geguckt.. Subvention.. ne gab es immer noch nicht. Steuerleichterung.. ja, gibt es, ich bezahle vorerst (das kann jeden Monat vorbei sein) keine KFZ Steuern. In anderen Kantonen aber geht die Steuer nach wie vor nach Gewicht, da zahlste dann sogar mehr.  Irgendwelche Vorzüge mit Parken oder so.. ne gibts es nach wie vor nicht..

Und dennoch verkaufen sich hier E-Autos wie warme Leberkässemmeln. Tesla dürfte hier (bezogen auf 100k Einwohner) wohl 7 bis 8 x so viele Autos verkauft haben wie in D. Gleiches für Zoe, ID.3/4/5, Hyundai ebenfalls... 
Und nein, wir verdienen nach Abzug nicht wirklich viel besser als in D. Zumindest die breite Masse ist hier auch am Monatsende genauso dran wie in D oder A...
Aber seltsamerweise klappt es hier ohne grosse Werbung, ohne Steuergelder etc... Eventuell liegt es einfach daran dass wir keine Lobby haben die uns bescheisst und die die Politik komplett unterwandert. Oder in D bekommt man einfach gar nix mehr selber auf die Reihe, das kann natürlich auch sein. Aber dafür können neue Antriebe auch nichts... seit über 10 Jahren redet man davon dass man was machen will, und die einzigen die offensichtlich wirklich da voll dabei sind ist VW... der Rest pennt so vor sich hin.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn immer dass das subventioniert werden MUSS? Lass mich mal zurück denken, als ich 2012 den Ampera geholt hab... Subvention.. ne gab es nicht. Steuervegünstigung... ne gabs es nicht. Besondere Rechte zum Parken etc.. ne auch das nicht. Hab es dennoch gekauft.
> Dann kam 2017 das BEV. Hab mal geguckt.. Subvention.. ne gab es immer noch nicht.


So ganz richtig ist das auch nicht. DIe Autos sind von den Herstellern (noch) subventioniert, weil noch gar keiner so richtig weiß (außer vielleicht Tesla), was ein E-Auto am Ende kosten wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juni 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Atomstrom, Elektroautos, die müssen doch auch subventioniert werden, damit sie leistbar sind, hast du doch selber geschrieben, ich sehe jetzt kein Problem darin das dort auch zu machen.


Ne, so habe ich das nicht geschrieben. 

Abgesehen davon ist es schon ein Unterschied ob ich eine neue Technologie durch eine Anschubsubvention unterstütze bis sie am Markt so etabliert ist, dass es nicht mehr nötig ist, oder ob ich das dauerhaft mache, wie zum Beispiel beim Atomstrom (mit weitem Abstand die teuerste Methode Strom zu erzeugen) oder auch beim Diesel.

EAutos werden ja immer günstiger, nicht zuletzt weil die Akkus billiger werden und zusätzlich durch die Stückzahleffekte weitere Preissenkungen möglich sind.

De Facto ist ein eAuto heute schon in der Anschaffung gar nicht mehr so viel teurer als ein vergleichbarer Verbrenner und die Unterhaltskosten sogar signifikant geringer.




DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus vergleichst du den Wirkungsgrad einer nicht geförderten Technologie gegenüber einer stark subventioniert sind, ich denke das es auch da Potenzial gibt diesen zu erhöhen.


Wirkungsgrad ist weniger von Subventionen bzw Entwicklungsgeldern abhängig als vielmehr von der Physik.

Beispiel Verbrennungsmotoren. Da wurde in die Entwicklung mehr Geld reingesteckt als vermutlich in jedes andere Produkt. Der Wirkungsgrad ist aber immer noch lausig. Der wird im Übrigen auch nicht gut, wenn man da Wasserstoff mit verbrennt.

Hier mal eine Darstellung von VW von 2019 zum Vergleich Akku Auto zu Wasserstoff Auto (im Text ist auch von der Verbrennung die Rede, die ja nochmal schlechter ist).








						Was ist effizienter: Wasserstoff oder Batterie?
					

Der Produktionsstart des Volkswagen ID.3 wirft vielerorts erneut die Frage nach der zukunftsfähigsten Mobilitätstechnologie auf: E-Batterie oder doch Wasserstoff? ...




					www.volkswagenag.com
				




Klar, das ist Marketing, und die eine oder andere Zahl mag ein bissle geschönt sein, aber man sieht eben wie die Verluste sich zusammensetzen. Unterm Strich ist das Wasserstoffauto etwa 2,5x schlechter als eines nur mit Akku - damit immerhin etwas besser als die mir bislang bekannten Faktor 3-4 (die es in anderen Quellen zu lesen gibt).

Beim eAuto ist ja Wirkungsgradtechnisch auch noch nciht das letzte Wort gesprochen, da gibts auch noch einige Ansatzpunkte. Diese werden im Übrigen schneller und nachhaltiger gehoben, wenn die Autoindustrie sich auf BEVs konzentriert und nicht die Gelder splitten muss um irgendwelchen Stammtischwünschen der Wasserstoffautos nachzuforschen. Soweit ich weiß haben alle europäischen Hersteller ihre Wasserstoffpläne entweder schon vor Jahren begraben (Daimler hatte lang an der Brennstoffzelle festgehalten) oder extrem eingedampft bzw nur auf den NKW bzw LKW *Bereich konzentriert.*

Zusammenfassend macht eben Wasserstoff als Antrieb für PKW einfach keinen Sinn und ist auch zu wertvoll für so nen Quatsch.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2022)

Wasserstoff kann nicht effizienter als Batterie sein.
Du generierst Strom und lädst damit die Batterie und von da wieder an den Motor, fertig.
Bei Wasserstoff generiest du Strom um Wasserstoff herzustellen, den wandelst du wieder um, um Strom zu erzeugen und dann an den Motor.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wasserstoff kann nicht effizienter als Batterie sein.
> Du generierst Strom und lädst damit die Batterie und von da wieder an den Motor, fertig.
> Bei Wasserstoff generiest du Strom um Wasserstoff herzustellen, den wandelst du wieder um, um Strom zu erzeugen und dann an den Motor.


Nicht ganz, der erzeugte Strom wird auch beim Wasserstoffauto erst in einen - wenn auch kleineren Akku geladen um dann erst zum Motor zu gehen. Der Akku dient als Puffer, damit die Brennstoffzelle nicht die komplette Motorleistung abbilden muss.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2022)

Stimmt, den Akku habe ich vergessen.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das zeigt eindrucksvoll wo in diesem Land die Probleme liegen. Jeder Dienstwagen sollte einen Tracker bekommen und die Fahrweise sich aufs Gehalt auswirken.


Da hat wohl jemand noch nicht in der Industrie gearbeitet?!
Die Fahrt wird supergut bezahlt, je schneller, um so mehr Kohlen gibts...
Sind für Firmen eh nur Pfennigbeträge, wenn ne ganze Linie steht, 100 Leute bezahlt rumstehen, der LKW wartet und los muss...weil sonst woanders was steht.
Das ist nen Rattenschwanz, wo es dann mal ganz schnell 6-7 stellig wird, wenn du rumtrödelst.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand noch nicht in der Industrie gearbeitet


Doch das habe ich. Ca. 6 Jahre. Ich weiß auch, dass ein Ersatzteil bei defekt schnell geliefert werden muss. Hätten wir wie alle anderen Länder ein Tempolimit, müsste es aber eben dennoch länger dauern. Was ist dann? Dann muss es auch gehen. Und das würde es. Zumal Standzeiten bei der Produktion eingeplant sind. Auch Defekte müssen eingeplant sein. Der Schaden wird gern in 6 bis 7 Stellingen Summen angegeben, aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist der einkalkuliert. Am Ende gibt's ja dennoch satte Gewinne am Ende der Produktion. Zumal es nach jeder Linie einen Puffer gibt um solche Standzeiten abzufedern. Es passiert durchaus selten, dass die komplette Produktion wegen einem Defekt steht und am Ende tatsächlich keine Auto mehr auf den Hof rollt. Alleine in unserem Bauteil dauerte es gern Mal 4 bis 5 Stunden wenn unser Bauteil keine Fahrzeuge bekam, dass wir an das nächste Bauteil keine Fahrzeuge abgeben konnten. 
Im Ernstfall ging es dennoch weiter. Dann halt ohne Frontscheibe (oder was auch immer) und wurde in der Nacharbeit fertig gestellt. Klar, ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass der Heli irgendein Ersatzteil geliefert hat. Aber das passiert sehr selten.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2022)

Die Puffer sind an meinen Anlage 2:30 Minuten und das auch nur bei einer Maschine...wegen dem Lack gehts nicht anders.
*Klar gehts in anderen Ländern auch, aber hier hat sich das so eingenistet, was auch immer geil ist...*


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> 2:30 Minuten


Wenn da ein Ersatzteil geliefert werden muss, spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr ob das 5 Stunden oder 6 Stunden für die Lieferung benötigt 😅


Eckism schrieb:


> Klar gehts in anderen Ländern auch, aber hier hat sich das so eingenistet, was auch immer geil ist...


Auch wir gewöhnen uns daran 👍

Ich bin letztens seit langer Zeit Mal wieder schneller als 130 auf der BAB gefahren. 150km/h waren verdammt schnell 😅


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2022)

Normales Reisetempo. 

Aber ja, es einen grossen Unterschied, ob es ne Stunde länger dauert. 
Sei mal verantwortlich für 1 Stunde Bandstillstand bei VW, da hast du richtig Spaß.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sei mal verantwortlich für 1 Stunde Bandstillstand bei VW, da hast du richtig Spaß.


VW hat nicht nur 2,5 Minuten Puffer. Definiere "verantwortlich". Wer ist verantwortlich für einen Defekt an einem Bauteil welches nicht vor Ort lagert und nicht repariert werden kann?
Wenn das Auto mit dem gewünschten Bauteil im Stau steht oder durch Unfall einen verursacht hat, dauert es auch länger. Also egal wie man es dreht, es macht keinen Sinn dafür zu rasen.
Am Ende des Monats wurden fast immer mehr Fahrzeuge produziert als geplant. Alleine das puffert einen längeren Stillstand.
Ansonsten gibt's wieder ne Sonderschicht um irgendwas aufzuholen.
Klar, wirtschaftlich ist es immer besser wenn es weniger Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, das rechtfertigt aber keine Raserei.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2022)

Du sollst ja nicht rasen. 
Aber scheint für dich ja schon 150km/h ohne Zusammenhang zu sein. 
Ich kann auch mit 50km/h rasen. 
Es geht darum, keine ungeplanten Stillstände zu haben. 
Deswegen versucht man ja auch Ersatzteile vor Ort zu haben.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, keine ungeplanten Stillstände zu haben.


Ursprünglich ging es um schnelles Autofahren. Also schneller als Richtgeschwindigkeit. Es wurde argumentiert, dass schneller zu fahren in der Industrie notwendig ist und das sehe ich nicht so.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber scheint für dich ja schon 150km/h


Es ist schneller als Richtgeschwindigkeit. Im Falle eines Unfalls kann ich eine Teilschuld bekommen. Und das sehe ich für eine Arbeitsfahrt nicht ein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen versucht man ja auch Ersatzteile vor Ort zu haben.


Die hat man aber nur Vor Ort, wenn sie regelmäßig kaputt gehen oder verschleißen. Viele Bauteile müssen bestellt werden, da die Lagerkapazitäten gar nicht ausreichen um alles vor Ort zu haben.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Ersatzteil geliefert werden muss, spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr ob das 5 Stunden oder 6 Stunden für die Lieferung benötigt 😅


Notfalls müssen wir selbst basteln...nur das dieses "Notfalls" eher die Regel ist.
Standzeiten gibts auch nicht...jemand ist auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, die ganze Linie mit 99% Zuverlässigkeit zu verkaufen...theoretisch sind wir schon seit Januar gar nicht mehr hier und an 2 neuen Linien.^^

Puffer sind an den Prototyplinien aber eher auch nicht existent, die Puffer sind dann die Sachen, die aus der Linie kommen, und das geht weg wie warme Semmeln, weil das alles schon mit Verzug von einigen Wochen hier ankommt...Chaos pur...


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2022)

Normal halt.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2022)

V4 der Supercharger ist wohl auf dem Weg. Zumindest sind die ersten Infos darüber durchgesickert:








						Generation V4: Erste Informationen über neue Tesla-Supercharger mit „dualer“ Konfiguration
					

Auch in den USA will Tesla seine Supercharger für fremde Elektroautos öffnen – und jetzt gibt es Infos zu einer "dualen" Generation V4.




					teslamag.de


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2022)

So beeindruckend ist das jetzt nicht. Bei anderen Anbietern ist 350kW Ladeleistung schon seit ner Weile Standard.


----------



## tribberdibber (18. Juli 2022)

In Tesla-Modellen soll es laut t3n und computerbase bald Steam geben.

Muss peinlich für pcgameshardware sein wenn eine Seite wie computerbase vorher darüber Berichtet


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die hat man aber nur Vor Ort, wenn sie regelmäßig kaputt gehen oder verschleißen. Viele Bauteile müssen bestellt werden, da die Lagerkapazitäten gar nicht ausreichen um alles vor Ort zu haben.


Lager vor Ort sind doch systematisch abgebaut worden - die sind zu teuer.
Und da VW Just-In-Time arbeitet befindet sich das Lager auf der rechten Spur der Autobahn.


----------



## DaStash (28. Juli 2022)

Keine unrealistischen Gefahren und wer besitzt bitte schön die Erfahrung, dass vorab sachlich korrekt zu recherchieren.

EFAHRER.com: Familie kauft alten Elektro-Ford: Beim Akku-Schaden trifft sie der Schlag.


			https://efahrer.chip.de/news/familie-kauft-alten-elektro-ford-beim-akku-schaden-trifft-sie-der-schlag_108811
		


MfG


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Keine unrealistischen Gefahren und wer besitzt bitte schön die Erfahrung, dass vorab sachlich korrekt zu recherchieren.
> 
> EFAHRER.com: Familie kauft alten Elektro-Ford: Beim Akku-Schaden trifft sie der Schlag.
> 
> ...


Steht aber auch dabei, das es eher die Aisnahme ist...bei nem Verbrenner kannste im Zweifel genauso aufs Maul fliegen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Keine unrealistischen Gefahren und wer besitzt bitte schön die Erfahrung, dass vorab sachlich korrekt zu recherchieren.
> 
> EFAHRER.com: Familie kauft alten Elektro-Ford: Beim Akku-Schaden trifft sie der Schlag.
> 
> ...


VERBRENNERFAHRER.com: Familie kauft alten VW Passat: Bei gerissenem Zahnriemen trifft sie der Schlag!


----------



## DaStash (28. Juli 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> VERBRENNERFAHRER.com: Familie kauft alten VW Passat: Bei gerissenem Zahnriemen trifft sie der Schlag!


Da gibt es in jedem Fall genug Ersatz, was auch unterhalb eines Neuanschaffungspreises liegt.  

Beim E ist das nun einmal bei Gebrauchten DAS entscheidende Kriterium und Ersatz ist eben nicht so einfach und in jedem Fall sehr teuer und mitunter teurer als die Anschaffung. 
Nicht ohne Grund enthält eine Batteriegarantie bis zu 30 % Leistungsverlust. ^^

MfG

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (2. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Keine unrealistischen Gefahren und wer besitzt bitte schön die Erfahrung, dass vorab sachlich korrekt zu recherchieren.
> 
> EFAHRER.com: Familie kauft alten Elektro-Ford: Beim Akku-Schaden trifft sie der Schlag.
> 
> ...


Klar, definitiv kein schönes Erlebnis. Ob man sich vor dem Kauf etwas hätte informieren sollen, um zu wissen was es bedeutet einen Wagen zu kaufen der nur in einer super winzigen Stückzahl hergestellt wurde, bzw. wie man hätte abschätzen können, dass die Ersatzteilversorgung bzgl. Akku mehr als nur mau aussieht, mal außen vor gelassen.

Ich finde es allerdings auch vom Hersteller ziemlich schwach, dass da keine kulante Reaktion kam. Ein Akku besteht aus so vielen Bauteilen (haufenweise Zellen, Verbindern, Balancern, Batterie-Management-System usw), die gehen niemals alle auf einmal kaputt (außer bei nem Brand). Hier hätte man sicher eine faire Lösung finden können.

Aber gerade in Amerika gibt es schon länger, und mittlerweile auch relativ zahlreich, Werkstätten/Unternehmen, die ALLES an "alten" Verbrennern quasi Custom auf E-Antrieb umbauen. Bevor ich meinen kürzlich für 11.000$ gekauften Stromer verschenke, weil der Akku nicht mehr funktioniert, suche ich doch lieber nach jemandem der entweder den Akku repariert, oder mir einen neuen Akku passend zum Auto baut. Gerade wo die Familie ja angeblich sogar willig war, haufenweise Geld für einen komplett neuen Original-Akku zu bezahlen (was ich nicht getan hätte!).

Zumal der Akku mit irgendwas um die 20kWh auch nicht sonderlich groß ist. Und soweit ich mich erinnere es mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, war ein Problem der Kühlkreislauf des Akkus. Hier kann es wohl zu Undichtigkeiten kommen, wodurch irgendwelche Kontakte oxidieren können.

Wie gesagt, dass der Akku komplett defekt ist, ohne Feuer gefangen zu haben, ist maximal unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2022)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, das so etwas in Europa nicht passieren würde, schließlich müssen die Hersteller ja Ersatzteile für einen bestimmten Zeitraum bereit halten oder zumindest bereitstellen können.

Unterm Strich muss man natürlich bei solchen auf Skandal getrimmten Meldungen immer im Klaren sein, dass der Fall grob vereinfacht ohne alle Fakten dargestellt wird - insbesondere solchen, die vielleicht den gewünschten Effekt beim Leser beeinträchtigen können (Chip ist schon lange nicht mehr als ernstzunehmendes Medium anzusehen - alleine die Überschrift sagt doch schon alles. Das war in den 80/90ern mal ein richtig gutes Magazin...).

Bewerten kann man sowas nur, wenn man die Faktenlage ausreichend kennt. Das tut man hier (wie in den allermeisten anderen Fällen) schlicht nicht und es bleiben Fragen offen. Wie INU.ID schon geschrieben hat hätte es da sicherlich andere Möglichkeiten gegeben, gerade, wenn man nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen kann und will. Warum das nicht geschehen ist ist nicht aus den bekannten Fakten herauszudeuten und es bleibt damit ein fader Beigeschmack.

Letztlich ist der Fall aber damit zu vergleichen, dass man eine exotische Verbrennerschüssel holt und da dann nach kurzer Zeit der Motor verreckt und das Ding damit ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist. Das wäre keine Meldung wert, passiert aber natürlich genauso.


----------



## BigBoymann (25. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Da gibt es in jedem Fall genug Ersatz, was auch unterhalb eines Neuanschaffungspreises liegt.


???
Naja, lass da mal die Zylinder und Ventile gegeneinanderklappern und schon ist vorbei mit "genug Ersatz" und günstig. Neuer Kopf, neue Ventile, neue Schäfte, Dichtungen, etc. dazu die 60 Stunden Arbeitszeit und Ruck Zuck bist du mehr als locker 5 stellig. 

Diese Vergleiche führen grds. immer ins leere, beim E-Auto hat man drei oder vier sehr teure Komponenten, beim Benziner sehr viele, dafür weniger teure Komponenten. Dafür geht beim E-Auto meist eins kaputt, während ein defektes Teil im Verbrenner oftmals eine "Kettenreaktion" aufruft und dann eben gleich ganz viele der günstiegren Teile kaputt gehen. Nimm mal nur die Hochdruckpumpen bei VW, eigentlich ein billiges Teil (200 EUR oder so), aber wenn die kaputt gehen, kannst du nen neuen Tank, Leitungen, Entlüftungen, Dichtungen, Injektoren, etc., so dass nur an Teilen schnell 2.500 - 3.000 EUR zusammenkommen!


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Diese Vergleiche führen grds. immer ins leere, beim E-Auto hat man drei oder vier sehr teure Komponenten, beim Benziner sehr viele, dafür weniger teure Komponenten.


Und die Entwicklung bleibt ja nicht stehen. Beispielsweise sind die in neueren E-Fabrikaten verbaute Akku bereits jetzt teilmodular; es müssen also ggf. lediglich einzelne Zellen, jedoch nicht mehr der komplette Akku ersetzt werden. Und das wird noch einmal preiswerter, wenn dieser Austausch nicht nur vom Hersteller und selektierten Fachwerkstätten, sondern von jeder zweiten Schrauberbude vorgenommen werden kann.

Ansonsten zur Abwechslung mal wieder eien Blick ins Ausland:








						Kalifornien will Verkauf von Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren ab 2035 verbieten
					

Ein Vorbild für den Rest der USA? In Kalifornien sollen ab 2035 nur noch Neuwagen verkauft werden dürfen, die mit Strom oder Wasserstoff fahren. Der demokratische Gouverneur Newsom ist zuversichtlich.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Das ist also weder eine typisch deutsche noch europäische Perspektive. Die Kalifornier sind zwar ein in vielerlei Hinsicht eigenartiges Völkchen, aber durchaus auf ihre wirtschaftliche Positionierung bedacht. Einen solchen Schritt macht auch dort niemand unbedacht.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. August 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Diese Vergleiche führen grds. immer ins leere, beim E-Auto hat man drei oder vier sehr teure Komponenten, beim Benziner sehr viele, dafür weniger teure Komponenten.


Was sind denn die 3 oder 4 sehr teure Komponenten? Bzw wie definierst du sehr teuer?

Wirklich sauteuer ist nur der Akku. Der ist aber mittlerweile recht langlebig und dürfte erst in Regionen kaputt gehen, die auch für einen konventionellen Antrieb als üblich gelten. D.h. wer jetzt kauft, der kann damit sicher ne ganze Weile fahren und dann in einigen Jahren, wenn die Akkupreise ja ohnehin gefallen sind im Falle einer nötigen Reparatur möglicherweise nur einzelne Module davon tauschen lassen.

Alles andere am Antrieb ist vergleichsweise billig. D.h. der eigentliche Motor + Inverter + Getriebe kostet zusammen nicht viel mehr als ein modernes Getriebe eines konventionellen Verbrenners. Zudem sind auch diese Komponenten sehr langlebig. Das natürlich Kabel, Stecker usw ggf irgendwann mal ausfallen können und getauscht werden müssen ist sicherlich auch klar. 

Beim Verbrenner ist ein Austauschmotor (den man eher selten braucht) je nachdem preislich schon auch im Bereich eines Akkus. Meist kann ja aber da (ähnlich bei modernen Akkus) nur der Bereich repariert werden, der tatsächlich defekt ist. Ansonsten, sind Getriebe (normal sehr langlebig) und ggf die Achse (wobei es ja überwiegend Transaxle Getriebe sind und die da halt drin ist) noch im 4-stelligen Bereich als Tauschteile. Da ist auch nicht so viel richtig teures drin. Wobei die Wartung natürlich viel intensiver ist und auch eine Menge an Kleinkruscht immer wieder getauscht werden muss, den es beim BEV so nicht (bzw in anderer Form) gibt. Von Bremsenabnutzung usw mal ganz zu schweigen.

Unterm Strich bleibt der Betrieb inkl. der Wartung an einem BEV erheblich billiger als der eines Verbrenners. Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, mein eAuto kostet im Monat ca 200€ weniger als mein vorheriger Verbrenner bei gleichem Listenpreis. Dazu spar ich massiv an der Wartung. Die beiden bisherigen Kundendienste haben zusammen 100€ gekostet. Vom Verbrenner habe ich die Zahlen leider nicht mehr da, aber ich denke jeder hat eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon dass man 2 Inspektionen da nicht für das Geld bekommt - nicht mal eine...


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> De Facto ist ein eAuto heute schon in der Anschaffung gar nicht mehr so viel teurer als ein vergleichbarer Verbrenner und die Unterhaltskosten sogar signifikant geringer.


Dann muss ich wohl die Konfiguratoren der Hersteller falsch bedienen!


----------



## Zappaesk (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl die Konfiguratoren der Hersteller falsch bedienen!


Oder Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Oder Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


Aso, ja ok!


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl die Konfiguratoren der Hersteller falsch bedienen!


Ich habe jetzt auch ein wenig mit den Konfiguratoren diverser Hersteller herum gespielt und das Ergebnis ist - schonend ausgedrückt - uneindeutig.

Je nach Klasse und benötigten/gewünschten Ausstattungsmerkmalen gibt es erhebliche Preisunterschiede. Allerdings nicht nur zwischen E-Autos und Verbrennern, sondern auch zwischen Verbrennern und Verbrennern und zwischen E-Autos und E-Autos.

Daher wäre es sicherlich hilfreich, wenn du zwei Beispielkonfigurationen vorstellen könntest, damit nachvollziehbar wird, wie die von dir postulierte erhebliche Kostendifferenz für _deinen_ Bedarf zustande kommt. Das kann schließlich absolut real der Fall sein.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

@Mahoy Schau einfach bei "Kleinwagen" (Größe: Polo, Fabia, Sandero). Das ist die Größe, die für mich beim nächsten Neuwagen in Frage kommt. Haben möchte ich minimum Automatik (bei E eh Standard) und ACC. Spurfolge wäre auch noch nett, aber nicht zwingend. 5000 Euro darfst du beim e-Auto abziehen, da ich aus Österreich komme. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Eckism (26. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wirklich sauteuer ist nur der Akku. Der ist aber mittlerweile recht langlebig und dürfte erst in Regionen kaputt gehen, die auch für einen konventionellen Antrieb als üblich gelten. D.h. wer jetzt kauft, der kann damit sicher ne ganze Weile fahren und dann in einigen Jahren, wenn die Akkupreise ja ohnehin gefallen sind im Falle einer nötigen Reparatur möglicherweise nur einzelne Module davon tauschen lassen.


Ich denke nicht, das man in 10 Jahren noch nen neuen Akku bekommt. Die Entwicklung geht momentan so flott, das man solche Lager garnicht bauen bzw. Füllen kann. Da wird es dann Umbaukits auf neue Akkugenerationen geben. Wegschmeißen musst du das Auto nicht, aber günstiger sehe ich definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> @Mahoy Schau einfach bei "Kleinwagen" (Größe: Polo, Fabia, Sandero). Das ist die Größe, die für mich beim nächsten Neuwagen in Frage kommt. Haben möchte ich minimum Automatik (bei E eh Standard) und ACC. Spurfolge wäre auch noch nett, aber nicht zwingend. 5000 Euro darfst du beim e-Auto abziehen, da ich aus Österreich komme. Bin gespannt!


Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, warum du nicht einfach die E-Modelle nennst, die du dir als mögliche Alternativen angeschaut hast? Oder anders gefragt: Warum sollte ich jetzt noch einmal Zeit für eine Arbeit aufwenden, die du dir logischerweise bereits gemacht haben musst?

Aber gut. Gemäß deines überschaubaren Anforderungsprofils würde ich den Dacia Spring ins Gespräch bringen. Der ist bei deiner Suche womöglich durchgerutscht, weil er von Dacia wegen einiger kosmetischer Merkmale widersinnigerweise als SUV geführt wird, ist aber in den wesentlichen Punkten der elektrische Äquivalent zum Sandero.

Der Spring ist ab Händler etwas teurer als der Sandero, aber da du auch den Polo oder Fabia (Den fährt übrigens meine Frau als Kombi, wirklich gutes Auto ...) in Betracht gezogen hast, sollte das nach Anwendung der Prämie preislich hinkommen. Wobei ich als Piefke bei den "Mitnahmepreisen" ösiländischer Autohäuser passen muss.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

__





						Opel Corsa | Konfigurator | Opel Deutschland
					

Gestalte deinen Opel Corsa ganz nach deinen Wünschen. Farben, Räder, Motoren und vieles mehr. Leg los!




					www.opel.de
				



Einmal hier gucken. 
Corsa e 35000€ und nen Corsa mit 130PS und Automatik 27000€.
Zieht man jetzt noch die 5000€ ab, sind es 3000€ Aufpreis.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dacia Spring


Weder ACC, noch Spurfolge. Und die Größe passt auch nicht ganz. Und ich zähle keine e-Modelle auf, da es für mein Profil derzeit einfach keine Modelle gibt. Ich favorisiere derzeit den Hyundai i20 mit DSG, ACC, Spurfolge als mein nächstes Auto. Zeig mir ein e-Auto, dass annähernd von Ausstattung und Preis vergleichbar ist und ich kaufe das e-Auto! Spar dir die Suche, es gibt nix!


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Weder ACC, noch Spurfolge. Und die Größe passt auch nicht ganz. Und ich zähle keine e-Modelle auf, da es für mein Profil derzeit einfach keine Modelle gibt. Ich favorisiere derzeit den Hyundai i20 mit DSG, ACC, Spurfolge als mein nächstes Auto. Zeig mir ein e-Auto, dass annähernd von Ausstattung und Preis vergleichbar ist und ich kaufe das e-Auto! Spar dir die Suche, es gibt nix!


Siehe oben, Corsa e. 


> Assistenzsysteme
> Berg-Anfahr-Assistent
> Intelligenter Geschwindigkeitsregler und -begrenzer
> Parkpilot, Einparkhilfe hinten
> Spurhalte-Assistent


Serie bei gs line. 
Also auf und kaufen.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> sind es 3000€ Aufpreis.


Sorry, aber das ist... Der Corsa kostet mit Automatik als Benziner mit ACC und Spurfolge 26185€ (ich brauch bei nem Zweitwagen nicht die Topmotorisierung - auch wenn es zum Schönrechnen leichter fällt   ).Der E kostet abzüglich Prämie 30635€. 4450 Euro mehr, nur damit ich sagen kann, ich fahr ein e-Auto?! Und ja, mag sein, dass ein e-Auto steuerlich begünstigt wird und das der Service vielleicht billiger ist. Aber das Mehr beim Anschaffungspreis hol ich in den 3-5 Jahren, die ich das Auto fahre, niemals rein. Zumindest derzeit noch nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, Corsa e.
> 
> Serie bei gs line.
> Also auf und kaufen.


Die 3000 bis 4500 Euro Aufpreis (je nach Ausstattung) gegenüber den Verbrenner-Optionen müssten sich rein rechnerisch nach zweieinhalb bis dreieinhalb Jahren amortisiert haben, auch wenn man kein Vielfahrer ist.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

@JoM79 Beschäftige dich mal ein wenig mit dem Konfigurator und welche Funktionen deine aufgezählten Ausstattungen bieten. Und ob GS-Line für E-Antrieb überhaupt verfügbar ist! Wäre echt kein Fehler...


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Corsa steht bei mir 26950€ und Corsa e 34750€.
Macht nach Abzug der 5000€, genau 2800€ Unterschied.
Beide fast gleiche Leistung und Ausstattung.

Edit @Cruach
Ja steht zur Verfügung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Und bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ich mag e-Autos, ich würd auch eines kaufen (aber sicher nicht wegen der Umwelt! ). Aber für mein Anforderungsprofil gibt es derzeit nichts. Auch nicht, wenn ich es einigermaßen schön zu rechnen versuche.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Anscheinend willst du kein Eauto kaufen. 
Da ist auch nichts mit schön rechnen, wenn man zwei ziemlich identisch Autos vergleicht.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja steht zur Verfügung.


Hat geklappt.

e-Corsa GS-Line mit ACC und Spurfolge minus 5000 Förderung: 32277
Corsa mit Automatik, ACC und Spurfolge: 26185

Danke für deinen Hinweis! Jetzt sind wir schon bei über 6000 Euro Unterschied!


JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend willst du kein Eauto kaufen.


Stimmt, zu den Preisen sicher nicht! 

PS: Und ich bin jetzt im deutschen Konfigurator unterwegs. Im österreichischen Konfigurator schaut das vermutlich nochmal ganz anders aus!

PPS: Österreichischer Konfigurator e-Corsa inkl. ACC und Spurfolge - 5000 Euro Förderung: 33659
Corsa mit Automatik inkl. ACC und Spurfolge: 27550

6109€ Unterschied. Viel Spaß beim Schönrechnen!


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Hat geklappt.
> 
> e-Corsa GS-Line mit ACC und Spurfolge minus 5000 Förderung: 32277
> Corsa mit Automatik, ACC und Spurfolge: 26185
> ...


Ah mein Fehler, jetzt noch mal die richtig Konfiguration.
Beim Eauto nochmal 5000€ runter.
Macht dann 2175€ Unterschied.
Anscheinend nimmst du keinen corsa mit Automatik.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Beispiel, an das hatte ich auch gedacht. Wobei man es natürlich ausstattungsbereinigt vergleichen muss (Dinge wie Standheizung( -kühlung bekommt man für den Verbrenner vermutlich gar nicht!?) und zudem die Preise in Österreich anders sein könnten als bei uns.

Wenn du bei uns in D die noch aktuellen 9k€ abziehst ist der Preisunterschied marginal. Selbst mit den 6000€ ergibt sich kein riesen Unterschied. Wie gesagt es hängt stark von der Ausstattung ab.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel, an das hatte ich auch gedacht. Wobei man es natürlich ausstattungsbereinigt vergleichen muss (Dinge wie Standheizung( -kühlung bekommt man für den Verbrenner vermutlich gar nicht!?) und zudem die Preise in Österreich anders sein könnten als bei uns.
> 
> Wenn du bei uns in D die noch aktuellen 9k€ abziehst ist der Preisunterschied marginal. Selbst mit den 6000€ ergibt sich kein riesen Unterschied. Wie gesagt es hängt stark von der Ausstattung ab.


Siehe oben.
Einfach nur Automatik, ACC und Spurhalter reingenommen.
Die restliche Ausstattung muss! Man dazu nehmen, sonst gibt's kein ACC.


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das man in 10 Jahren noch nen neuen Akku bekommt. Die Entwicklung geht momentan so flott, das man solche Lager garnicht bauen bzw. Füllen kann. Da wird es dann Umbaukits auf neue Akkugenerationen geben. Wegschmeißen musst du das Auto nicht, aber günstiger sehe ich definitiv nicht.


Das halte ich für sehr spekulativ und das Szenario, dass man für so ein altes Auto dann keinen passenden Akku mehr bekommt ist durchaus realistisch.

MfG


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> PPS: Österreichischer Konfigurator e-Corsa inkl. ACC und Spurfolge - 5000 Euro Förderung: 33659
> Corsa mit Automatik inkl. ACC und Spurfolge: 27550


Das mag ja alles bei euch in D zutreffen. Ich hab für Vergleiche nur AT-Konfiguratoren benutzt. Und da wirds uninteressant. Außer ich bediene die Konfiguratoren falsch, glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Tja, wer etwas will, der findet Wege, wer etwas nicht will, findet Gründe.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzter Post jetzt (AT-Konfigurator, da ich aus AT komme  ). Bei euch redet bzw. schreibt man einfach gegen ne Wand... PS: Schaukelt euch ruhig weiter gegenseitig die Eier.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr spekulativ und das Szenario, dass man für so ein altes Auto dann keinen passenden Akku mehr bekommt ist durchaus realistisch.
> 
> MfG


Ich nicht, nicht zuletzt weil es da Regelungen gibt, die genau sowas verhindern.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

Siehst du da haben wir den Unterschied. 
In D sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> @Mahoy Schau einfach bei "Kleinwagen" (Größe: Polo, Fabia, Sandero). Das ist die Größe, die für mich beim nächsten Neuwagen in Frage kommt. Haben möchte ich minimum Automatik (bei E eh Standard) und ACC. Spurfolge wäre auch noch nett, aber nicht zwingend. 5000 Euro darfst du beim e-Auto abziehen, da ich aus Österreich komme. Bin gespannt!


@JoM79 Echt jetzt?! Das war mein erster Post an Mahoy. Sorry, aber du solltest schon alles lesen, bevor du den Besserwisser raushängen lässt...


----------



## Eckism (26. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr spekulativ und das Szenario, dass man für so ein altes Auto dann keinen passenden Akku mehr bekommt ist durchaus realistisch.
> 
> MfG


Am Ende müssen die Zellen da nur irgendwie unters Auto passen...Strom bleibt Strom. Notfalls frickelt man sich da selbst was zusammen, so kompliziert ist das nicht.


----------



## Cruach (26. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Am Ende müssen die Zellen da nur irgendwie unters Auto passen...Strom bleibt Strom. Notfalls frickelt man sich da selbst was zusammen, so kompliziert ist das nicht.


Kann mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das in D oder A so einfach funktioniert. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein Fehler beim Zusammenbau vermutlich dein letzter Fehler war.


----------



## Eckism (26. August 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das in D oder A so einfach funktioniert. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein Fehler beim Zusammenbau vermutlich dein letzter Fehler war.


Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren?  Sieht doch keiner, weils nen geschlossenes Gehäuse ist...am Ende darf nix wackeln und keinen Kurzen geben.^^
Son Weltwunder ist das jetzt nicht, wenn ich mich hier Umsehe.


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Am Ende müssen die Zellen da nur irgendwie unters Auto passen...Strom bleibt Strom. Notfalls frickelt man sich da selbst was zusammen, so kompliziert ist das nicht.


Ja klar, der TÜV wird sich freuen, wenn da eine do it yourself Batterie unter dem Auto hängt.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren?  Sieht doch keiner, weils nen geschlossenes Gehäuse ist...am Ende darf nix wackeln und keinen Kurzen geben.^^
> Son Weltwunder ist das jetzt nicht, wenn ich mich hier Umsehe.


Es gibt Menschen die sind bei der Installation einer neuen Deckenleuchte überfordert. Da an den Autos orange Kabel verbaut sind, darf nur geschultes Personal daran arbeiten. Selbst wenn die Karre noch durch die Produktionshallen fahrt.


----------



## Eckism (26. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja klar, der TÜV wird sich freuen, wenn da eine do it yourself Batterie unter dem Auto hängt.


TÜV? Niemand sieht den Akku außer bei der Herstellung oder der Reparatur...der schonmal ganz überhaupt nicht.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die sind bei der Installation einer neuen Deckenleuchte überfordert. Da an den Autos orange Kabel verbaut sind, darf nur geschultes Personal daran arbeiten. Selbst wenn die Karre noch durch die Produktionshallen fahrt.


Genaugenommen sind in der Bodengruppe keine Orangenen Kabel' glaub ich. Die werden danach erst angesteckt.^^
Zudem wäre mir das völlig Wurst, wenn die Werkstatt "Wir sind raus, kauf Dir halt was neues" sagt, wie bei meinem Topmodernen Honda...


----------



## TrueRomance (26. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Genaugenommen sind in der Bodengruppe keine Orangenen Kabel' glaub ich.


Spielt in der Produktion keine Rolle. Sobald orangene Kabel zu sehen sind, ist eine "Schulung" nötig. Wobei diese eher einer Arbeitsschutzbelehrung ähnelt 😅 also kurz am PC ein paar Folien anschauen und danach ein paar Kreuze machen. 

Prinzipiell hast du natürlich Recht, aber die wenigsten sollten das tatsächlich tun 😅


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Im Zweifelsfall eine Prozedur, die jeder Elektriker vornehmen kann.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. August 2022)

Also die Kohle hast dann spätestens in 3 Jahren wieder drin wenn du bei Preisen von 4€/l versuchst den Benziner zu verkaufen... wobei.. vermutlich bekommst den dann nur noch los wenn du extrem drauf legst, während die E-Variante wohl kaum an Wert verloren haben wird.


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr spekulativ und das Szenario, dass man für so ein altes Auto dann keinen passenden Akku mehr bekommt ist durchaus realistisch.


In erster Linie kommt es darauf an, wie verbreitet das entsprechende KFZ ist/war. Außerdem ist die Anforderung ja auch erfüllt, wenn man den eigenen Akku instandgesetzt bekommt. Keinen "passenden" Akku zu bekommen ist eigentlich sehr unwahrscheinlich, da der Akku = Verbund aus einzelnen Zellen und Steuerelektronik. Sowas bekommst du einzeln auch in 50 Jahren noch zum E-Antrieb passend.

Such mal für einen Oldtimer ein Getriebe, da wirst du ggf. auch nicht mehr fündig - oder zahlst entsprechende Preise (für bestimmte gebrauchte Rückleuchten für nen 30 Jahre alten Audi zahlst du heute auch schnell mal 2500€!!!). Nicht immer den günstigsten/einfachsten Fall beim Verbrenner mit dem teuersten/kompliziertesten Fall beim Stromer vergleichen.




DaStash schrieb:


> Ja klar, der TÜV wird sich freuen, wenn da eine do it yourself Batterie unter dem Auto hängt.


Klar darfst du selbst einen Akku an dein Auto montieren, warum auch nicht? So lange der Prüfer bei einem Eigenbau am Ende sein OK gibt (ggf. Einzelabnahme), ist doch alles gut.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93AWg0wp1eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> In erster Linie kommt es darauf an, wie verbreitet das entsprechende KFZ ist/war. Außerdem ist die Anforderung ja auch erfüllt, wenn man den eigenen Akku instandgesetzt bekommt. Keinen "passenden" Akku zu bekommen ist eigentlich sehr unwahrscheinlich, da der Akku = Verbund aus einzelnen Zellen und Steuerelektronik. Sowas bekommst du einzeln auch in 50 Jahren noch zum E-Antrieb passend.


Nein, Originale Zellen wirst du nicht bekommen, weil sich die Bauform und/oder Maße der Zellen mit der Zeit ändern. Was da an elektrischen Änderungen noch kommen wird, weiß ja auch noch keiner. Deswegen schrieb ich von Umbaukits.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2022)

Nachtrag zum Thema "Akku-Reperatur":

Ich sehe ein potentielles Problem an anderer Stelle: Zu wenig "Akku-Probleme".

Klingt erstmal seltsam. Und doch: Wenn die Akkus zu "gut" sind, also die meisten (wenigen) Ausfälle während der Garantiezeit haben (was afaik auch so sein müsste, zumindest bzgl. Zellen), und ihr Kapazitätsverlust im erwarteten Rahmen bleibt, dann dürfte die meisten Akkus durchaus ein Autoleben lang halten.

Problem: Dann wird es zu wenig Kunden für zb. überholte Akkus geben. Ergo wird sich das Gewerbe (Unternehmen die Akkus instandsetzen) auch nicht darauf ausrichten. Alte oder ausrangierte Akkus werden in dem Fall vermutlich eher dem Recycling zugeführt.

Zu erwarten sind ja eigentlich auch eher Verschleißerscheinungen bei den Akkus (= Kapazitätsverlust), und vermutlich eher weniger Totalausfälle. Und wenn sich der Verlust der Kapazität über die Lebensdauer ausreichend streckt, also die Fahrzeuge beispielsweise nach 10 oder 15 Jahren noch für die Fahrer ausreichend Restkapazität haben, dann wird auch kaum ein Kunde irgendwas austauschen wollen.

Und wie gesagt, dann wird es für die wenigen Totalausfälle auch eher weniger preiswerte Lösungen geben, einfach weil mangels Nachfrage das Angebot extrem eingeschränkt sein wird.



Eckism schrieb:


> Nein, Originale Zellen wirst du nicht bekommen, weil sich die Bauform und/oder Maße der Zellen mit der Zeit ändern. Was da an elektrischen Änderungen noch kommen wird, weiß ja auch noch keiner. Deswegen schrieb ich von Umbaukits.


Es kommt drauf an. Werden genormte Maße (Standards) genutzt (zb. Tesla bzw. 18650-Zellen usw), oder entsprechende Zellen auch an anderer Stelle noch verwendet, kann man auch in 10 Jahren noch passende Zellen bekommen.

Aber ja, verwendet ein Hersteller bei jedem neuen Modell eine neue Zellform, die auch sonst nirgendwo eingesetzt wird, dann wird es mit neuen Ersatz-Zellen später kritisch. Neue Zellen sind aber auch gar nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Genau wie beim Verbrenner auch reichen idR ja schon geprüfte gebrauchte Ersatzteile.

Warum für ein altes Auto einen neuen Bremssattel für zb. 300€ kaufen, wenn ein guter gebrauchter/überholter nur 50€ kostet. Auch beim Verbrenner gibt es viele Teile, die neu (und gerade original!) sehr teuer sind.

Und am Ende bleibt ja auch noch das Thema "Nachbau". Wenn es eine entsprechende Nachfrage gibt, ist die Chance durchaus gegeben, dass die Zellen "kopiert", also im Zubehör günstig verfügbar sein werden.

Aber ja, hier wird erst die Zeit zeigen, in welchem Zeitraum es sich in welche Richtung entwickelt.

Edit:

Und natürlich wie "reparaturfeindlich" die Autohersteller ihre Akkus entwickeln. Hier reicht es ja schon aus, wenn die Kommunikation zwischen Akku und Fahrzeug zb. unnötig verschlüsselt o.ä. wird, um es potentiellen Anbietern von preiswerteren Lösungen unnötig schwer zu machen. Allerdings dürfte auch sowas nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis entsprechende Hacks und Emulatoren verfügbar sind.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Zu erwarten sind ja eigentlich auch eher Verschleißerscheinungen bei den Akkus (= Kapazitätsverlust), und vermutlich eher weniger Totalausfälle. Und wenn sich der Verlust der Kapazität über die Lebensdauer ausreichend streckt, also die Fahrzeuge beispielsweise nach 10 oder 15 Jahren noch für die Fahrer ausreichend Restkapazität haben, dann wird auch kaum ein Kunde irgendwas austauschen wollen.


Ich sehe hier das problem, das kein fahrzeughersteller seine fahrzeuge für 10-15 jahre lebensdauer vor sieht. (außer vieleicht LKW) Dazu sind akkus auch nur für max 10 jahre lebensdauer ausgelegt, wobei ich vermute das das auf die stabilität der zell-chemie bezogen ist.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an. Werden genormte Maße (Standards) genutzt (zb. Tesla bzw. 18650-Zellen usw), oder entsprechende Zellen auch an anderer Stelle noch verwendet, kann man auch in 10 Jahren noch passende Zellen bekommen.


Tesla war ein schlechtes beispiel. Die haben anfangs 18650 und danach 21700-zellen verbaut. Aktuell sollte ein tesla-eigenes format, 4680(0) liion-zellen, verbaut sein wobei es ja auch noch die LiFePo4-akkus gibt, die bestimmt viereckig ausfallen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber ja, verwendet ein Hersteller bei jedem neuen Modell eine neue Zellform, die auch sonst nirgendwo eingesetzt wird, dann wird es mit neuen Ersatz-Zellen später kritisch. Neue Zellen sind aber auch gar nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Genau wie beim Verbrenner auch reichen idR ja schon geprüfte gebrauchte Ersatzteile.
> ...
> Und natürlich wie "reparaturfeindlich" die Autohersteller ihre Akkus entwickeln. Hier reicht es ja schon aus, wenn die Kommunikation zwischen Akku und Fahrzeug zb. unnötig verschlüsselt o.ä. wird, um es potentiellen Anbietern von preiswerteren Lösungen unnötig schwer zu machen. Allerdings dürfte auch sowas nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis entsprechende Hacks und Emulatoren verfügbar sind.


Die kommunikation der board-elektronik mit dem akku findest spätestens beim BMS seinen endpunkt. Was da an zellen dahinter kommt ist dem auto und eigentlich auch dem BMS egal so lange die ausgangsspannung und leistungsabgabe stimmt.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. August 2022)

Naja, das eine ist ja nur die Bauform, die Zell-Chemie ist aber ne deutlich andere. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich dass die 18650er Zellen die jetzt in den neuen Model S Plaid Modellen drin sind von der Chemie her genau die gleichen Zellen sind welche 2013, also vor 10 Jahren, in den allerersten Model S drin waren? Da hat sich in der Zeit gewaltig viel getan. Anfangs konnte man die 85er Akkus mit den Zellen nicht mir mehr als 110kW laden, jetzt sind sie bei 250kW...


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2022)

Da die Zellchemie eher besser als schlechter werden ist das völlig wumpe. Man wird das schnellere laden dann nicht nutzen können, aber auch das ist Wurscht.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2022)

Ich verstehe die Diskussion ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die Hersteller sind verpflichtet Ersatzteile bereitzustellen. Dazu gibts eine EU Regelung. Demnach muss 7 Jahre nach Auslaufen des Modells noch geliefert werden können. Viele Hersteller haben sich sogar zu mehr verpflichtet, so die Deutschen, die noch mindestens 10 Jahre liefern können.

In Realität kann meist viel länger noch geliefert werden, weil die Hersteller da nicht aufs letzte Ersatzteil berechnen können wieviel sie noch brauchen und eher zu viel vorhalten bzw Teile, die nachproduziert werden müssen ja nicht nur in Stückzahl 1 oder 2 gemacht werden.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Oder glaubt ihr wirklich dass die 18650er Zellen die jetzt in den neuen Model S Plaid Modellen drin sind von der Chemie her genau die gleichen Zellen sind welche 2013, also vor 10 Jahren, in den allerersten Model S drin waren?


Welche Chemie sie ab wann in welchen Zellen verbauen ist doch gar nicht wichtig. Du bekommst heute noch Li-Ion Zellen in 18650 für den 10 Jahre alten Tesla, und wenn in dem neuen Plaid LiFePo4 in 18650 stecken würde (ka was da verbaut ist), bekommst du auch dafür (und mit Sicherheit auch in 10 Jahren) Ersatz.

Und wie gesagt, in erster Linie würde man ja versuchen, bei einem defekten Akku die ggf. mangelhaften Zellen ausfindig zu machen, und mit gebrauchten getesteten Zellen wieder instand zu setzen. Oder man tauscht eh alle Zellen (ggf. auch nur in einem Pack) aus.

Bei Elektrorollern mit AGM-Akku (effektiv nutzbare Kapazität ~50% der eigentlich enthaltenen Energie) ist es zb. so, dass du die selbe Reichweite grob auch mit Li-Ion/LiFePo4 Akkus halber Kapazität bekommst, die dann aber auch noch nur ~30% vom Platz brauchen (und so viel weniger wiegen), bzw. bei gleichem Platzverbrauch die 2-3 fache Reichweite bekommst.

Sollte es in 15 (oder 30) Jahren Zellen/Akkus geben die zb. eine 3x höhere Energiedichte haben, könnte man die eigentlich auch in alle heutigen (oder auch heute schon 140 Jahre alten) Elektroautos verbauen. Ganz egal welche Chemie sie dann haben werden (die ist dem Antrieb ja komplett egal). Du kannst ja zb. 100 Zellen mit 4V Nennspannung in Reihe schalten, um 400V Akkuspannung zu erhalten, oder 111 Zellen mit 3,6V, oder 125 Zellen mit 3,2V usw - am Ende kommst du immer auf 400V Akkuspannung.


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Diskussion ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die Hersteller sind verpflichtet Ersatzteile bereitzustellen. Dazu gibts eine EU Regelung. Demnach muss 7 Jahre nach Auslaufen des Modells noch geliefert werden können. Viele Hersteller haben sich sogar zu mehr verpflichtet, so die Deutschen, die noch mindestens 10 Jahre liefern können.


Oh Wow, 7 Jahre...da ist der Hobel gerade erst eingefahren. Kannst die Kiste nach 15 Jahren nicht einfach wegachmeißen, weils keinen Akku mehr gibt.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Oh Wow, 7 Jahre...da ist der Hobel gerade erst eingefahren. Kannst die Kiste nach 15 Jahren nicht einfach wegachmeißen, weils keinen Akku mehr gibt.


Ne, 7 Jahre nachdem das Ding nicht mehr gebaut wird. Das heißt, aber nicht, dass es nach 10 Jahren nichts mehr gibt. Abgesehen davon, wenn dir bei einem ähnlich alten Verbrenner der Motor hopps geht holst dir für das Ding ja auch keinen neuen Austauschmotor, sondern da wird irgendein anderes Auto dafür ausgeschlachtet. Das wird hier genauso laufen.

Unterm Strich wirds so sein wie jetzt mit Verbrennern.

Btw. nach 7 Jahren hätte ein Auto bei mir rund 250.000km drauf und wäre in jedem Falle an der Grenze seiner Auslegungslebensdauer...


----------



## Kuhprah (27. August 2022)

Dann ist das Teil aber ziemlich schlecht konstruiert worden....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die effektiven Kosten bei dem Auto sind übrigens derzeit bei 4,8Cent/km....


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dann ist das Teil aber ziemlich schlecht konstruiert worden....


Nö, warum? Die Auslegungsgrenze der OEMs liegt je nach Produkt und Hersteller zwischen 240.000km und 300.000km. Ausnahmen sind sicherlich (Super)Sportwagen, mit denen fährt aber auch niemand freiwillig so weit.

Das einzelne Autos länger fahren (oder auch kürzer) liegt an der statistischen Streuung der Komponenten und natürlich an der Nutzung.

Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben ein Auto sei bei mir nach 7 Jahren kaputt. Ich würde mir aber sehr wohl überlegen, ob ich noch eine größere/teure Reparatur mache bei einem Auto mit der Laufleistung, wohl wissend, dass die Komponenten rechnerisch bzw auslegungstechnisch alle an der Grenze sind und es reine Glücksache ist wie lange die noch heben.


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne, 7 Jahre nachdem das Ding nicht mehr gebaut wird. Das heißt, aber nicht, dass es nach 10 Jahren nichts mehr gibt. Abgesehen davon, wenn dir bei einem ähnlich alten Verbrenner der Motor hopps geht holst dir für das Ding ja auch keinen neuen Austauschmotor, sondern da wird irgendein anderes Auto dafür ausgeschlachtet. Das wird hier genauso laufen.
> 
> Unterm Strich wirds so sein wie jetzt mit Verbrennern.
> 
> Btw. nach 7 Jahren hätte ein Auto bei mir rund 250.000km drauf und wäre in jedem Falle an der Grenze seiner Auslegungslebensdauer...


Dann wird der Motor wieder schick gemacht..nen gebrauchter Motor wäre nichtmal bei meinem 21 Jahre alten Honda ne Option.^^

250 tkm sind doch gerade eingefahren...wenn man das Ding zumindest etwas pfleglich behandelt. Meine 2 Autos haben beide mehr als 250tkm und sind noch Leistungstechnisch und Lauftechnisch top.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> 250 tkm sind doch gerade eingefahren...wenn man das Ding zumindest etwas pfleglich behandelt. Meine 2 Autos haben beide mehr als 250tkm und sind noch Leistungstechnisch und Lauftechnisch top.


Klar, man kann da Glück haben oder eben ein atypisches Nutzungsverhalten haben, aber drauf verlassen kann man sich nicht. Und Sprüche wie, gerade eingefahren kannst dir schenken, ich weiß dass die Aggregate nach der Laufleitung am Rande sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. August 2022)

Verbrennungsmotoren vielleicht, aber Elektromotoren laufen halt ein Vielfaches davon. Vor allem wenn man sie schont.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Verbrennungsmotoren vielleicht, aber Elektromotoren laufen halt ein Vielfaches davon. Vor allem wenn man sie schont.


Aber der Rest halt nicht. Das Getriebe hat auch da nicht das ewige Leben, wobei die auch ziemlich langlebig sind.
Wie ists mit dem Inverter, dem Akku, der ganzen Ladeelektronik, dem Fahrwerk usw... es ist nicht so, dass ein E-Auto nur aus langlebigem Motor besteht.


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar, man kann da Glück haben oder eben ein atypisches Nutzungsverhalten haben, aber drauf verlassen kann man sich nicht. Und Sprüche wie, gerade eingefahren kannst dir schenken, ich weiß dass die Aggregate nach der Laufleitung am Rande sind.


Das nen E-Motor länger hält ist klar, aber ehrlich gesagt kenn ich nur eine Person, wo der Motor vorm restlichen Auto drumrum die Krätsche gemacht hat...also 4 mal bis jetzt. Sprich, die meisten Autos sterben an Altersschwäche und nicht wegen dem Motor.

Ich bin nicht gegen E-Autos im ganzen, nur gibts halt noch nix schönes und ohne Schnickschnackbullshit und vorallem noch nix schönes, ohne Schnickschnackbullshit  UND gebrauchtes...Reichweite lasse ich mal außen vor.^^
Mein Kollege hat sich nen Tesla gekauft, da bin ich mal ne Runde mit gefahren. Das Ding ist Häßlich wie nen Nacktmulch, hat ne Saumäßige Beschleunigung, Reichweite bei meiner Fahrweise von 187 Km, Displayposition sieht aus, als wenn das Viereckige Ding einfach reingespackst wurde, Fahrwerk ist okeeee, Spaltmaße nicht ok und das automatische Ausparken/zu einem fahren lassen hat auch nicht wirklich geklappt.
Wem sowas gefällt, da hab ich überhaupt nix dagegen, aber ich wäre da ab 20.000€+ definitiv raus,cmir gefällt momentan nur die Beschleunigung.


----------



## BigBoymann (27. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr spekulativ und das Szenario, dass man für so ein altes Auto dann keinen passenden Akku mehr bekommt ist durchaus realistisch.
> 
> MfG


Nö, einfach weil jedes E Auto Standardzellen verwendet, von 16500ern über 21700er sind alle Packs aus Standardzellen zusammengeklebt. In Zukunft wird es spezialisierte Reperaturwerkstätten geben, die eben die defekten Zellen und nicht den Pack tauschen!


INU.ID schrieb:


> Sollte es in 15 (oder 30) Jahren Zellen/Akkus geben die zb. eine 3x höhere Energiedichte haben, könnte man die eigentlich auch in alle heutigen (oder auch heute schon 140 Jahre alten) Elektroautos verbauen. Ganz egal welche Chemie sie dann haben werden (die ist dem Antrieb ja komplett egal).


Das wird nicht funktionieren, die Grund Zellchemie muss schon identisch sein.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben ein Auto sei bei mir nach 7 Jahren kaputt. Ich würde mir aber sehr wohl überlegen, ob ich noch eine größere/teure Reparatur mache bei einem Auto mit der Laufleistung, wohl wissend, dass die Komponenten rechnerisch bzw auslegungstechnisch alle an der Grenze sind und es reine Glücksache ist wie lange die noch heben.


Faustregel: Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten in Jahr X übersteigen Restwert zum Ende von Jahr X ---> Tschüss.


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Nö, einfach weil jedes E Auto Standardzellen verwendet, von 16500ern über 21700er sind alle Packs aus Standardzellen zusammengeklebt.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht...ich kenn Zellen, die sind erst nach dem explodieren rund...aber deutlich größer.^^


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir aber sehr wohl überlegen, ob ich noch eine größere/teure Reparatur mache bei einem Auto mit der Laufleistung, wohl wissend, dass *die Komponenten* rechnerisch bzw auslegungstechnisch *alle an der Grenze sind* und es reine Glücksache ist wie lange die noch heben.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar, man kann da Glück haben oder eben ein atypisches Nutzungsverhalten haben, aber drauf verlassen kann man sich nicht.


Auf einen technisch einwandfreien Zustand kannst du dich auch bei wenig Laufleistung nicht automatisch bzw. blind "verlassen". Und Verschleiß bzw. der Wartungszustand hat auch rein gar nichts mit Glück zu tun. Faktoren wie Nutzerverhalten, Pflege und Wartung usw. machen (d)eine "theoretische Auslegungsgrenze" quasi völlig irrelevant. Wenn der Wartungs- und Pflegezustand stimmt, sind Kilometerangaben nur Zahlen auf dem Papier. Sie können ein Indiz sein, müssen es aber nicht.

Glück brauchst du immer, wenn du blind irgendwas kaufst. Eine niedrige Laufleistung ist nie ein Garant für einen entsprechenden ("genormten"?) Zustand. Genau so wie eine hohe Laufleistung nicht automatisch "alles an dem Auto zerfällt demnächst" bedeutet.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das wird nicht funktionieren, die Grund Zellchemie muss schon identisch sein.


Und warum sollte sie das deiner Meinung nach? Der Akku ist ein geschlossenes System. Vom Ladegerät mal abgesehen (was bei korrektem Ladeverhalten sogar bleiben könnte), und wenn die Leistungsparameter passen, spielt die Chemie in den Zellen für nichts außerhalb des Akkus selbst auch nur die geringste Rolle.

Edit:



Eckism schrieb:


> Sprich, die meisten Autos sterben an Altersschwäche und nicht wegen dem Motor.


Eigentlich "sterben" die meisten Autos die auf den (deutschen!) Schrottplatz kommen nicht, sie werden einfach ausgemustert. Die Fälle mit extremen Durchrostungen mal außen vor (und natürlich Unfallautos, sowie vom Vorbesitzer zur Ersatzteilgewinnung ausgeschlachtete Karossen usw), sind die technischen Mängel ausgemusterter Fahrzeuge sehr oft sogar relativ gering. Der Motor ist idR eh nicht das Problem (die stehen ja alle ausgebaut auf den Schrottplätzen rum), sondern Mängel die der TÜV moniert, und dessen Reparatur sich der Besitzer einfach nicht mehr leisten möchte.

Je nach Fahrzeug kann ja im Prinzip schon sowas wie ein anstehender Zahnriemenwechsel ein finanzieller Totalschaden sein, selbst wenn der Wagen an sich noch völlig in Ordnung ist - und der Wechsel sich eigentlich auch noch lohnen würde.

Siehe zb:


Mahoy schrieb:


> Faustregel: Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten in Jahr X übersteigen Restwert zum Ende von Jahr X ---> Tschüss.


Und schon landet ein eigentlich tadelloses Auto auf dem Schrott (oder im besten Fall für kleines Geld auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen, dann freut sich wenigstens der Käufer), wenn zb. lediglich eine große Inspektion mit Zahnriemen und Bremsen fällig ist. Vielleicht sind in so einem Fall die Querlenker gerade mal zb. 4 Jahre, und die Stoßdämpfer vielleicht 6 Jahre alt, und die Kupplung hat vielleicht auch erst 60.000KM gelaufen (und würde vielleicht noch 120.000Km halten).


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Faustregel: Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten in Jahr X übersteigen Restwert zum Ende von Jahr X ---> Tschüss.


Die Kosten für ne Neuanschaffung sollten aber auch berücksichtig werden, die Autos werden schließlich auch immer teurer und haben immer mehr Zeugs drin, was kaputt gehen kann.
Meine Ausstattung kommt immer gleich hinter "Selber laufen".


----------



## Zappaesk (28. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Auf einen technisch einwandfreien Zustand kannst du dich auch bei wenig Laufleistung nicht automatisch bzw. blind "verlassen". Und Verschleiß bzw. der Wartungszustand hat auch rein gar nichts mit Glück zu tun. Faktoren wie Nutzerverhalten, Pflege und Wartung usw. machen (d)eine "theoretische Auslegungsgrenze" quasi völlig irrelevant. Wenn der Wartungs- und Pflegezustand stimmt, sind Kilometerangaben nur Zahlen auf dem Papier. Sie können ein Indiz sein, müssen es aber nicht.


Die Auslegungsgrenze ist im realenLeben keine harte Grenze das ist richtig. Nur gibt sie einen Hinweis - unabhängig vom Pflegezustand - darauf was ein Auto normal können sollte. Klar kann da immer auch mal früher was sein - Materialfehler sind schließlich statistisch etwas völlig normales - und genauso kann das Fahrzeug noch ne Weile halten - hängt ja auch vom Lastkollektiv und etwas Glück ab. Aber es zeigt dann schon auf, dass hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein größerer Schaden auftreten kann sich immer mehr erhöht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Glück brauchst du immer, wenn du blind irgendwas kaufst. Eine niedrige Laufleistung ist nie ein Garant für einen entsprechenden ("genormten"?) Zustand. Genau so wie eine hohe Laufleistung nicht automatisch "alles an dem Auto zerfällt demnächst" bedeutet.


Klar, Glück ist dabei immer gefragt.

Eine niedrige Laufleistung ist kein Garant, das ist richtig. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei hohen Laufleistungen etwas passiert ist eben deutlich größer. 

Ein Materialeinschluss an der falschen Stelle und der Motor, das Getriebe,... geht schneller hopps als gedacht.  Materialeinschlüsse bzw. -fehler sind übrigens in jedem Teil drin, ob die ein Problem sind entscheidet vor allem die Stelle an der sie sich befinden. Irgendwo mitten im Bauteil ist unkritisch, an deiner Kerbstelle oder einem Zahnfuss / -flanke sind sie sehr kritisch - Glücksache! Um das Risiko zu minimieren sind ja im Antriebsstrang alle Teile aus Edelstählen und entsprechend spezifiziert, aber ohne gibts nicht.

Lebensdauer ist eine statistische Sache und jeder, der schon mal ein Lager berechnet hat weiß, dass der übliche L10 Wert eine 10% Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit zu der ermittelten Laufzeit bedeutet. Das heißt 90% erreichen diesen Wert, statistisch erreichen die meisten Lager dabei sogar erheblich längere Laufzeiten, da kommt jetzt das Glück ins Spiel.... Bei anderen Komponenten ist es das selbe, nur nicht so plakativ wie bei den Lagern. 

Insofern, ja auch bei kleinen Laufleistungen kann was sein - auch abhängig was der Fahrer so treibt, aber die Chance das was ist steigt halt mit der Laufzeit des Autos.


----------



## BigBoymann (28. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und warum sollte sie das deiner Meinung nach? Der Akku ist ein geschlossenes System.


Ja und Nein!

Meine Antwort bezog sich dabei auf den Austausch einzelner Zellen und nicht des ganzen Packs, beim Austausch einzelner Zellen ist die Zellchemie in meinen Augen schon elementar, meines Wissens nach wäre der Austausch einer Zelle bspw. von LiOn zu LiFePo nicht ohne weiteres möglich,  da sich bereits die Zellspannu g deutlich unterscheidet. 

Beim ganzen Pack würde man sicherlich entsprechend was adaptieren können, auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass man Laderegler und ggfs Spannungsregulator nicht gerade günstig bekommen kann, immerhin reden wir da von extremen Leistungen. 300-400kW kann so ein Fahrzeug ja schnell als Leistung haben, da muss man dann auch immer schon auf entsprechende Adapter wechseln, die meist bis 10A für Pfennige zu haben sind, bei 200-300A hört der Spaß dann aber auf


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Insofern, ja auch bei kleinen Laufleistungen kann was sein - auch abhängig was der Fahrer so treibt, aber die Chance das was ist steigt halt mit der Laufzeit des Autos.


Genau deswegen habe ich - mehrfach - vom Wartungs- und Pflegezustand gesprochen. Du kannst ein Auto kaufen was sagen wir mal 5 Jahre alt ist, und eines was 20 Jahre alt ist. Die primären Verschleißteile wie zb. Bremsen usw. können aber bei dem alten Auto trotzdem neuer sein oder weniger gelaufen haben. Ebenso sekundäre Verschleißteile wie zb. Querlenker usw. 



Spoiler



Dinge wie Motor oder Getriebe, aber auch Kupplung, Radlager usw, halten meistens eh ein Autoleben lang - wenn sie ordentlich genutzt und gewartet wurden (Inspektionen eingehalten). Ausrücklager defekt hört man, Kupplung kann man testen (zb. im 3ten Gang mit Gas anfahren, dann muß der Bock absaufen), Kolbenringe oder Ventilschaftdichtung o.ä sieht man (blauer Qualm), Bremsen kann man sehen, bzw. generell schon fast alles am "Klang" erkennen (ausgeschlagene Gummilager klopfen/klackern, usw).

Frag mal die Fahrer von Autos mit dem "legendären" VR6-Motor, die können dir Klagelieder ohne Ende singen. Sehr viele hatten schon nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit/Laufleistung (oft während der Garantiezeit) Probleme mit dem Kettentrieb (Steuerkette). Beim TSI später kam das Problem Steuerkette wieder auf...

Der Smart 450 (erstes Modell) Benziner hat ein (Konstruktions-) Problem mit dem Motor, da fingen die Probleme (Leistungsverlust bis zum Motorschaden) oft schon nach 60-70.000KM an. Mercedes hatte mal die Zusammensetzung der Lackierung geändert (Umstellung auf wasserbasiert?), da fingen damals viele Benzer ziemlich schnell hart das Rosten an. Und und und. Sehr viele Probleme tauchen nämlich auch mal in den ersten Jahren auf, oder gar nicht.

Bei einem alten Gebrauchten kann dir sowas eher nicht passieren. Wenn der Wagen zb. 200.000Km gelaufen hat, und sauber klingt, dann längt sich da keine Steuerkette mehr nach ein paar tausend Kilometer. Wenn der nach 20 Jahren noch keinen nennenswerten Rost hat, kommt da auch nicht plötzlich irgendwoher welcher. Sind solche Autos immer gut gepflegt und ordentlich gewartet worden, dann ist die Chance relativ gering, dass da irgendwas "plötzlich" komplett ausfällt.

Und wie gesagt, was ein "alter Gebrauchter" ab einem gewissen Punkt gar nicht mehr hat ist ein Wertverlust.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist der Verlust an Wert individuell, aber so als grobe Richtung dürfte das Bild hinkommen. Ein Neuwagen für 25.000€ ist nach 5 Jahren noch ca. 10-12.000€ wert, hat also im Schnitt jährlich ca. 2200€ gekostet. Die eigentlichen Kosten für die Wartung kommen da ja noch obendrauf. Und gerade die Einhaltung aller Intervalle ist hier sehr wichtig, Stichwort Serviceheft und Wiederverkauf.

Kaufst du zb. einen "alten Gebrauchten" mit neuem TÜV für zb. 2000€ oder 3000€ oder 4000€, könntest du diesen nach 2 Jahren verschenken, und hättest trotzdem weniger Geld verloren. Kaufst du aber einen *guten* Gebrauchten, und steckst da im Schnitt jährlich ca. 300-500€ rein (in einer günstigen freien Werkstatt deines Vertrauens, mit Teilen die du selbst preiswert im Netz besorgst), kannst den ziemlich sicher ebenfalls noch 10 Jahre fahren. Und hast dabei die wichtigsten Verschleißteile quasi immer aufgefrischt. Und wenn du deine Wahl gut getroffen hast, steigt ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt der Wert deines Autos sogar wieder.  (schau mal was n 1er Golf im guten Zustand kostet)

Du musst also auch beim Kauf von Neuwagen/Jahreswagen o.ä. Glück haben, um kein Fahrzeug zu erwischen was noch Überraschungen parat hat. Wohingegen du beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf eher sehr viel Pech haben musst, wenn du (oder ein Bekannter von dir, oder ein Gutachter/TÜV-Prüfer wenn du 0 Plan hast) dir einen Wagen ganz genau angeschaut hast, und er dir anschließend trotzdem "komplett verreckt". Wobei ich nicht wüsste was an einem alten Gebrauchten nicht wieder für relativ kleines Geld repariert werden könnte... (gebrauchter AT-Motor inkl. Einbau dürfte die teuerste Reparatur sein, was je nach KFZ schon unter 1000€ machbar ist)

Es gibt einfach nichts günstigeres als günstig zu fahren. 

Man braucht halt, ganz genau wie zb. auch beim Hauskauf usw, immer jemanden an seiner Seite der "Plan" hat, falls man sich selber nicht auskennt.

Einen Anwendungsfall würde ich allerdings wirklich nicht, oder nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt, bei "alten Gebrauchten" sehen - den Vielfahrer. Wer richtig hart KM schrubbt, der ist sehr wahrscheinlich besser mit einem KFZ mit niedriger Laufleistung beraten. Auch wenn Langstrecke eigentlich genau das ist, was für ein KFZ am wenigsten Belastung pro KM bedeutet, einem alten Gebrauchten also perfekt passen würde, kann ein neueres Fahrzeug mit wenig Laufleistung hier ggf. schon spürbar pflegeleichter sein. Jahreswagen, nach 1-2 Jahren wieder weg, nächster Jahreswagen. Finanziell zwar definitiv nicht besser, aber eben doch etwas zuverlässiger und einfacher in der Handhabung, und nicht zuletzt auch komfortabler usw. Und idR "repräsentiert" man ja auch (s)ein Unternehmen. Privat fährt ja normalerweise keiner zb. 50.000KM im Jahr.





BigBoymann schrieb:


> Meine Antwort bezog sich dabei auf den Austausch einzelner Zellen ...


Ah, ok. Da sollte bzw. muß man natürlich die gleichen Zellen wie im restlichen Akku nehmen. Ich sprach bzgl. alte E-Autos und neue Zellchemie natürlich vom kompletten Akku.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Beim ganzen Pack würde man sicherlich entsprechend was adaptieren können, ...


Klar, theoretisch könnte man auch hier was "basteln", aber ja, da ist der Aufwand einfach viel zu hoch. Der Akku sollte schon immer komplett mit Zellen gleicher Chemie bestückt sein.


----------



## BigBoymann (29. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tesla war ein schlechtes beispiel. Die haben anfangs 18650 und danach 21700-zellen verbaut. Aktuell sollte ein tesla-eigenes format, 4680(0) liion-zellen, verbaut sein wobei es ja auch noch die LiFePo4-akkus gibt, die bestimmt viereckig ausfallen.


Naja, sowohl 18650er als auch 21700er, wie aber auch 46800er sind erstmal Industriestandard, diese wird man wohl auch in weit mehr als 10 Jahren noch erhalten, oder hat heute jemand Probleme damit, Mignon, Mikro, Baby oder Monobatterien (oder auch Akkus) zu bekommen (gibt es sogar noch in NiCd wie auch NiMh, also weit älter als 10 Jahre). 

Die prismatischen LFP Zellen sind derzeit die einzigen, wo ich keinen Industriestandard hinter vermute, werden dafür aber auch derzeit nur in den Basisversionen genutzt und vermutlich wird dies eine reine Preisfrage sein. 
Aber ja, hier könnte ein Ersatz, bzw. eine Reperatur ggfls. teuer werden, auf der anderen Seite gehe ich immer davon aus, dass sich "Schrauberbuden" auf genau diesem Thema mit der Zeit spezialisieren und ggfls. "alte" Akkus kaufen, bspw. von Unfallfahrzeugen um hier die prismatischen Zellen zu gewinnen um dann eben bei normalen eigentlich funktionstüchtigen Autos einzelne, defekte Zellen zu ersetzen! 

Generell, hier ja auch schon angesprochen, in meinen Augen ist der riesige Vorteil eben, dass man nicht ständig in die Werkstatt muss und vermutlich die ersten 5-7 Jahre einfach fahren kann (alle zwei Jahre lass ich die Bremsflüssigkeit auf Ihren Wassergehalt checken, mehr ist nicht zu tun). Dann fangen irgendwann die ganzen beweglichen Teile an, aber da ist es eben analog zu jedem Verbrenner, der auch nach 5-7 Jahren (natürlich auch abhängig von der Fahrleistung) damit anfängt. Insgesamt wird man bei einem E-Auto ganz sicher (wenn man es denn End of Lifetime fahren würde) nicht niedrige 5 stellige Beträge sparen. Dazu muss man nur 1+1 zusammenzählen, mind. alle zwei Jahre eine Wartung in den Werkstätten lassen die sich (je nach Hersteller) mittlerweile auch mit 300 - 1.000 EUR bezahlen, gemittelt würde ich mal von 500 EUR alle zwei Jahre ausgehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Naja, sowohl 18650er als auch 21700er, wie aber auch 46800er sind erstmal Industriestandard, diese wird man wohl auch in weit mehr als 10 Jahren noch erhalten, oder hat heute jemand Probleme damit, Mignon, Mikro, Baby oder Monobatterien (oder auch Akkus) zu bekommen (gibt es sogar noch in NiCd wie auch NiMh, also weit älter als 10 Jahre).


Das sind aber formate die immer noch benötigt werden. Die 18650 bzw. 21700 formate werden aber mit der liion-technik irgendwann sterben. Wann das passiert... wird man sehen. Im auto kann das aber recht schnell passieren dank neuer akku-techniken und mit zellen die für eine dampfe benutzt werden wird man keinen auto-akku auffüllen. (preis und mengen-frage)


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Die prismatischen LFP Zellen sind derzeit die einzigen, wo ich keinen Industriestandard hinter vermute, werden dafür aber auch derzeit nur in den Basisversionen genutzt und vermutlich wird dies eine reine Preisfrage sein.


Wie soll man da auch einen standard etablieren, wenn die zell-größe (bzw. -volumen) direkt von der kapazität abhängig ist? (viereckige zellen) Bei der "nachverdichtung" der zellen hat sich ja auch nicht übermäßig viel getan.
Lifepo4 gibt es allerdings auch in standardisierten rundzellen... (z.b. 32700) Ich sehe die nur nicht in auto-akkus, da man so wertvollen platz und damit kapazität verschenkt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Tesla hat mich echt versaut 

Hab das Auto (Automatik) meiner Freundin genommen, erstmal ganz vergessen den Wagen aufzuschließen weil der Tesla ja mit meinem Handy verbunden ist. Dann wollte ich losfahren, also auf D und natürlich den Motor nicht gestartet und zum Schluss hab ich auch noch aufs Display in die Mitte geguckt um zu gucken wie schnell ich bin.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2022)

Bis auf den letzten Punkt sehe ich da nichts was mein altes Auto nicht schon ähnlich hatte und das Jetzige sowieso. Und Letzteres ist doch ein Nachteil gegenüber Geschwindigkeit direkt vorm Lenker.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis auf den letzten Punkt sehe ich da nichts was mein altes Auto nicht schon ähnlich hatte und das Jetzige sowieso. Und Letzteres ist doch ein Nachteil gegenüber Geschwindigkeit direkt vorm Lenker.


Gerade das DIsplay ist ein großer Ablenkungsfaktor, vor allem wenn man "weggucken" muss. Digitales Cockpit ist dahingehend die bessere Lösung, im Idealfall also beides.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

Macht de facto keinen Unterschied ob unten oder rechts.


----------



## Eckism (14. September 2022)

Tesla hat mich nur dahingehend versaut, das die Beschleunigung abartig ist😅

Der Rest ist eher so "Geschenkt ja vielleicht, Geld bezahlen...eher nicht".


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Macht de facto keinen Unterschied ob unten oder rechts.


Natürlich maccht es das, hat etwas mit dem Sichtfeld zu tun. 
Wie gesagt, am besten man hat beides. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

Weder der normale Tacho, noch der von Tesla 3/Y ist im primären Sichtfeld.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

Ein ordentliches HUD hat schon was und ist eigentlich seit wieder ~15Jahren bestellbar. Aber im Gegensatz zu LCDs ist das halt immer noch relativ teuer in der Herstellung (die Frontscheibe muss angepasst werden).
Google sagt übrigens Tesla verweigert sich den HUDs  .


----------



## Kuhprah (14. September 2022)

Hab das auch ausprobiert... das Dispaly ist der Hauptgrund warum ich definitiv nie ein Model 3/Y haben will. Erstens ist es weit weg vom Sichtfeld, der Navi-Schirm ist im Endeffekt auch nicht mehr viel grösser als ein 8" Tablet (der Rest geht für Visualisierungen drauf, die ich auch sehe wenn ich aus dem Fenster gucke  , und das dann nicht mit 2 Sekunden Verzögerung)  und ich stosse permanent mit dem rechten Knie gegen dieses sch%&/§ Dispaly... Ergonomisch absoluter Fail 

Und Beschleunigung ist relativ.. ich fahre seit 5 Jahren mit 150kW durch die Gegend, und lebe immer noch


----------



## Eckism (14. September 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und Beschleunigung ist relativ.. ich fahre seit 5 Jahren mit 150kW durch die Gegend, und lebe immer noch


Das nennt man vegetieren, nicht leben.^^


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> und ich stosse permanent mit dem rechten Knie gegen dieses sch%&/§ Dispaly... Ergonomisch absoluter Fail


Hab das Problem mit meinen1,95 irgendwie nicht


----------



## Kuhprah (14. September 2022)

Hatte ein M3 mal als Loaner... war wenig überzeugt von dem Konzept am Ende.
Vor allem überrascht war ich wie extrem viel von dem Display für den AP mit der Visualisierung verschwendet wird, die Karte ist ja grad mal etwas mehr als die Hälfte. Dazu fehlt auch eine komplette Führung quasi in 3D Ansicht... Dazu kam ein Verbrauch der jetzt für die angebliche Effizient nicht wirklich berauschend war.. 149Wh/km ist alles andere als gut wenn man normal mit 158Wh/km bei nem deutlich grösseren und älternen Auto unterwegs ist. Wenn ich dann sehe dass das Long Range bei 56.000 hier los geht... ne danke. Für mich jedenfalls kommt das Konzept nicht in Frage.
Und da ich kein DC laden brauche und mir Leistung egal ist wurde als Nachfolger schon ein EQE 500 4matic bestellt. Da bekomm ich fürs gleiche Geld ein vielfaches an Ausstattung die man bei Tesla vergeblich sucht. Und die letzten 5 Jahre Entwicklung beim AP haben irgendwie gezeigt dass sich da so gut wie nix getan hat....  Klar kann man es sich schön reden... aber in den 70.000km bisher ist der Fortschritt extremst überschaubar.


----------



## Eckism (14. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit meinen1,95 irgendwie nicht


Es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe an.^^

Am Wochenend ist so Riesentyp+Muskulös aus nen kleinen Alfa ausgestiegen...da dachte ich, ich seh nicht richtig.
Ich mit meinen 1,70m und 68kg schäl mich jedesmal aus nem A6 wie nen 100 Jähriger...


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> 149Wh/km ist alles andere als gut


Ich bin im Sommer tendenziell eher bei 11


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich habs grad erst gesehen, und muß es direkt hier posten.

Bitte mal ab ca. 7:35 schauen (zum besseren "Verständnis" ab ca. 5:00 für ca. 3 Minuten):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dffQyt1yJiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist das geil oder ist das geil? Und die "Idee" ist eigentlich doch so simpel.



Edit:

Nur zur Erklärung:


Spoiler



Da wird im Sport-Mode nicht einfach nur was mit Sound simuliert. Quasi der ganze Antriebsstrang eines Verbrenners wird "simuliert", also zb. auch der Drehmomentverlauf der einzelnen simulierten Gänge über die simulierte Drehzahl des Verbrennungsmotors, das Ausdrehen nach oben hin, das "Drehzahlende" mit abfallender Leistung, damit man quasi in den nächsten Gang schalten "muss". Und so wie es ausschaut auch über die Rekuperation, wenn man runterschaltet, das Gefühl "in den [Verbrennungs-] Motor" zu laufen.

Wenn der Sound jetzt 100% dem Verbrenner entspricht, also zb. nem V8-Biturbo, oder nem 4-Zylinder usw. (denkbar wäre ja im Prinzip der Sound von jedem x-beliebigen Verbrenner), dann merkt man quasi gar nicht mehr, dass das ein E-Auto ist.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

Wie Andere unter dem Video schon schrieben: Wenn das ein BMW oder Porsche machen würde, würden alle nur Meckern wie man auf so einen Schwachsinn kommen kann.
Imo sollte es im Sinne des Anwohnerschutzes auch garkeine Frage sein dass die externe Soundausgabe verboten wird. Im Innenraum können sie meinetwegen simulieren was sie wollen.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde mir jedenfalls kein Auto holen, dass so einen Schwachsinn macht. Bin aber auch aus der Pubertät schon ne Weile draußen.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2022)

Öhm, es geht da primär gar nicht um den Sound - der sich wie bemerkt auch auf den Innenraum beschränken könnte, und den es ja grundsätzlich auch bei anderen Herstellern (und nicht nur Elektroautos, und auch nicht erst seit Elektroautos!) gibt.

Und ich persönlich bräuchte das Ganze auch nicht "zwingend", aber ich finde es trotzdem geil. Genau was die ganzen "Ich find Verbrenner viel besser weil" Autofahrer bemängeln, cool umgesetzt auch in einem Elektroauto.

Unterm Strich sogar um Welten besser, weil man theoretisch alle Autos und Antriebe, vom Fiat 500 bis Bugatti Chiron, von der Soundkulisse über den Motor und das Getriebe inkl. Beschleunigungsverhalten usw, "alles" in einem Fahrzeug haben könnte.

Ein Elektro-Auto, was mir (m)einen Golf 1 GTI simulieren kann, wenn ich mal Bock hätte? Oder meinen gemachten SD1 V8? Im gewissen Rahmen inkl. "Schwerfälligkeit" in der Lenkung und dem Fahrwerk usw? Das kann man ja noch richtig weit spinnen. Zb. könnte man sich sogar das originale Cockpit des jeweiligen Fahrzeuges auf dem Display anzeigen lassen.

Und sowas ist ja nur eine "Option", bzw. wenn man will ein temporärer Zustand. Ausgeschaltet bzw. deaktiviert ist es wieder ein ganz normaler Stromer. Oder wieder, wenn man es will, "irgendein" Verbrenner, aber eben ohne Verbrennungsmotor usw - eben rein vom "Feeling" her.


----------



## Radus (31. Oktober 2022)

Mein junges ICH sagt geil (also ~20). 
Aber 20 Jahre später sagt mein jetziges ICH "unnötig". Ich hatte einen 5er BMW mit knapp 400 PS. War schön, aber im Nachhinein totaler Schwachsinn. Ist vielleicht eine Alterssache...


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

5-15 Minuten würde mir das schon Spaß machen. Aber ich weiß halt wie der Solarien-Besitzer hier in der Gegend vollkommen Vorurteilsgerecht die halbe Stadt mit seinem immer geöffneten Klappenauspuff beschallt hat. Das möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall bei den E-Rennern wieder hören.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2022)

Klappe offen fahre ich im Prinzip nur mal kurz auf der Autobahn, sonst geht mir das selber auf den Keks.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

Der Typ fuhr halt Maserati Klappe offen zum Brötchen holen.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5-15 Minuten würde mir das schon Spaß machen.


Am Tag oder in der Woche? 

Klar, es kommt natürlich auf die Person an. Ich zb. bin auch eher der "Cruiser" Typ, ich mag meinen Auspuffsound zwar tief aber leise, hab aber noch nie einen Sportauspuff oder ein Sportfahrwerk gekauft. Und von meinen 25-30 Autos hatte auch keines Schaltwippen, oder DSG (ich steh auf Wandler-Automatik), oder einen Turbolader. Ich mag halt eher die Autos aus "meiner Zeit", die heute wie ich "Oldtimer" sind. 

Trotzdem begeistert mich das Konzept aus dem Video, schon alleine wegen der technischen Umsetzung, und weil es ja auch eigentlich so naheliegend ist. Genau das alles, was aktuell sehr viele "Verbrenner" Fahrer an einem E-Auto bemängeln, nämlich die fehlenden Emotionen bei diesem "einfachen" Antriebskonzept (kein Auspuff- und Motorsound, keine Schaltung usw), all das ist eigentlich schon mit den eh vorhandenen Komponenten eines Elektroautos zu fast 100% 1:1 auch dort möglich.

Bissl am Drehmonentverlauf usw. programmiert, und schon fühlt es sich mit Schaltwippen so an, als wurdest du "echte" Gänge in einem Stromer ohne Getriebe schalten. Bissl Sound im Innenraum, und du glaubst du fährst nen V8. Und so weiter.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß halt wie der Solarien-Besitzer hier in der Gegend vollkommen Vorurteilsgerecht die halbe Stadt mit seinem immer geöffneten Klappenauspuff beschallt hat. Das möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall bei den E-Rennern wieder sehen.


Die Frage wird am Ende sein wie es mit gesetzlichen Einschränkungen aussieht.

Es gibt ja schon bei den Verbrennern externe Soundgeneratoren, die (nach außen!) einen 6 Zylinder Diesel wie einen V8 klingen lassen sollen. Auch die Sportauspuffanlagen heutzutage sind ja tlw. eine echte Zumutung. Klappe auf und/oder Ballern (was ja quasi nur programmierte Fehlzündungen sind), dass du denkst es ist schon wieder Silvester.

Wenn es keine ausreichende Verbote in der Richtung gibt, wirst du so oder so auch in Zukunft Leute haben, die dann an ihren Stromer externe Soundgeneratoren verbauen, bis dir die Ohren klingeln.

Aber es ist halt nicht grundsätzlich nötig. Und ich glaube, wenn es ohne absichtliche Außengeräusche so wie in dem Video "geil" umgesetzt wird, hast du für die meisten Menschen genug "Verbrenner-Emotionen" auch ohne externen Krach, dass das für die dann auch völlig ausreicht.

Ich möchte ja eigentlich auch lieber nen Stromer haben der absolut lautlos ist, einfach weil ich genau da den (für mich) größten Vorteil dieser Technik sehe. Aber optional mal in nem Stromer noch mal das Gefühl von nem 1er GTI inkl. Klang usw haben? Ich glaub sowas könnte mir auch gefallen. Nicht immer, nur ab und zu mal. Und dann auch immer mal was anderes "Downloaden". Ein "Theme" vom Audi S1 Urquattro wäre auch nice.

Aber vielleicht wäre so ein V8/V12-Theme mit 600rpm "Standgas", und kräftiger aber entspannter Beschleunigung, und vielleicht sogar einem übers Fahrwerk programmierbare seitliche  "Schaukeln" bei kleinen Gasstößen im Standgas, etwas was ich "Default" einstellen würde.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt ob und inwieweit es dazu von zb. Tesla mal Software-Updates geben wird. Schaltwippen oder ein anderes Lenkrad als Zubehör kaufen, mehr braucht man an Hardware ja eigentlich nicht.

Später vielleicht noch ein Loch in der Mittelkonsole, und ein Schaltknauf (der ins Handschuhfach passt), für das "Oldschool" Schaltfeeling ohne Wippen...


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Bissl am Drehmonentverlauf usw. programmiert, und schon fühlt es sich mit Schaltwippen so an, als wurdest du "echte" Gänge in einem Stromer ohne Getriebe schalten.


Welcher Stromer hat denn kein Getriebe? Ich kenne keinen.
Der Trend zu 2 oder gar 3 Gang Getrieben wird auch noch kommen. Erste Konzepte dafür (abseits vom Porsche und solchen Spaßkonzepten a la e-Manta) gibt es ja schon, ich denke da wird man in wenigen Jahren was auf der Straße sehen.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2022)

Wo gibts Getriebe abgesehen von Porsche? Das wird in Zukunft ziemlich unnötig werden. Die freien Autobahnen in D bleiben auch nicht ewig, da brauchts keine E-Autos mehr die 250 laufen, 160 oder 170 sind dann mehr als genug. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wo gibts Getriebe abgesehen von Porsche?


Überall! Zeig mir mal ein Auto ohne...



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das wird in Zukunft ziemlich unnötig werden. Die freien Autobahnen in D bleiben auch nicht ewig, da brauchts keine E-Autos mehr die 250 laufen, 160 oder 170 sind dann mehr als genug. Und das ist auch gut so.


Darum gehts nicht, es geht um mehr Effizienz.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wo gibts Getriebe abgesehen von Porsche?











						Nanu? Auch Elektrofahrzeuge haben ein Getriebe - e-engine - Alles rund um E-Mobilität
					

Elektrofahrzeuge haben in der Regel ein 1-Gang-Getriebe. Das Schaubild zeigt zum Beispiel die Antriebseinheit des ID.3. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!




					e-engine.de


----------



## INU.ID (1. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Welcher Stromer hat denn kein Getriebe? Ich kenne keinen.


Ich sprach doch vom Schalten = Übersetzung ändern, oder? Wozu die Wortklauberei bzw. Haarspalterei? Weiß doch jeder was gemeint ist. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Darum gehts nicht, es geht um mehr Effizienz.











						Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung
					

Der Trend zu mehr Kraftstoffeffizienz und CO2-Reduzierung infolge immer strengerer Gesetzesvorgaben und langfristig wohl wieder steigender Ölpreise wirkt




					automobilkonstruktion.industrie.de
				





> Insbesondere bei Getrieben sind beträchtliche Leistungsverluste typisch. Bedingt werden sie durch die Reibung zwischen den Zahnrädern, Wellen, Lagern und dem Schmierstoff.



Und selbst wenn es, wie zb. afaik schon vor ner Ewigkeit von ZF entwickelt, E-Antriebe mit zb. 2 Übersetzungen in der Masse geben sollte, hat das mit dem Konzept oben aus dem Video 0 zu tun. Da geht es nämlich um Emotionen, und die Abhängigkeit dieser von Faktoren wie zb. dem Schalten bei einem Verbrenner. Mit 1x (oder wegen mir 2x) schalten hast du dahingehend nicht wirklich was gewonnen.

Und wenn wir wirklich mit dem Thema Effizienz beim Elektroantrieb anfangen wollen, dann am besten doch gleich richtig, beispielsweise mit einem Tempolimit auf zb. 130km/h.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Welcher Stromer hat denn kein Getriebe?


Lightyear One


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lightyear One


Bitte Autos nennen, die auch abseits irgendwelcher Wunschträume existieren...


Das wievielte Startup ist das,  dass ein revolutionäres Auto vorstellt inklusive Termin für den Serirnstart, dessen Prototypen in irgendwelchen Tests vorgestellt werden und um die es dann ganz ruhig wird?
Warten wir ab, soll ja ab November ausgeliefert werden...


INU.ID schrieb:


> Und wenn wir wirklich mit dem Thema Effizienz beim Elektroantrieb anfangen wollen, dann am besten doch gleich richtig, beispielsweise mit einem Tempolimit auf zb. 130km/h.



Ein Tempolimit ändert den Verbrauch,  aber nicht die Effizienz. Das sind 2 paar Stiefel.


----------



## INU.ID (1. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein Tempolimit ändert den Verbrauch,  aber nicht die Effizienz. Das sind 2 paar Stiefel.


Überleg bitte mal was du da sagst.

Geringerer Verbrauch = höhere Effizienz. Was genau sollen denn die Gänge beim Stromer, die du bzgl. besserer Effizienz erwähnt hast, bewirken? Und was kann man sich sparen, wenn man dafür die Geschwindigkeit reduziert?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2022)

Ich überlege genau was ich sage.

Die Effizienz ist der Wirkungsgrad und nicht der Verbrauch. Ganz einfach und physikalisch klar definiert.

Mit mehreren Gängen kann man den Motor anders, auslegen dessen Wirkungsgrad verbessern und somit noch ein wenig Reichweite rausholen. Daran arbeiten verschiedene Hersteller, die nicht im Verdacht stehen irgendwelche Sportwagen damit betreiben zu wollen. Was davon kommen wird muss man abwarten.


----------



## INU.ID (2. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Effizienz ist der Wirkungsgrad und nicht der Verbrauch.








						Effizienz und Wirkungsgrad sind nicht identisch [Passipedia DE]
					






					passipedia.de


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2022)

Interessante Definition. 

Ich kenne in der Branche nur niemanden, der das so verwendet. Üblicherweise wird das als Synonym verwendet. Abgeleitet aus dem englische Efficiency - die Autobranche ist eben weitgehend englischsprachig und da rutschen englische Begriffe permanent in den Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## INU.ID (27. November 2022)

(ab 13:56 gehts los)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODSJsviD_SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine extrem gekürzte Zusammenfassung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suv8ex8xlZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und noch was von Spiegel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsMGrmtdU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2022)

So, nach 5 Jahren hab ich mal ne detaillierte Abrechnung gemacht. Und muss sagen, die Batterie ist wohl das aller Letzte Teil um das ich mir irgendwie Sorgen machen müsste. Meine berechnete Reichweite ist von 507km auf 487km geschrumpft. Das sind 20km Verlust in 5 Jahren, denke mal, da kann man nicht meckern. Auch die Degradation der Batterie ist nicht so arg. Von ursprünglich 92,5 nutzbaren kWh sind noch 87,5kWh übrig. Also da nur 5kwh verloren. 

Denke mal dass das noch ne Weile ganz gut fahren wird, und auch nach 10 Jahren dürfte da noch mehr Reichweite drin sein als der 75er Akku damals neu gehabt hat


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> erechnete Reichweite ist von 507km auf 487km geschrumpft. Das sind 20km Verlust in 5 Jahren, denke mal, da kann man nicht meckern. Auch die Degradation der Batterie ist nicht so arg. Von ursprünglich 92,5 nutzbaren kWh sind noch 87,5kWh übrig. Also da nur 5kwh verloren.


5kWh auf 20km wären aber echt hart😂


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2022)

Inwiefern?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


Hoher Verbrauch. 

Aber rechne mal nach du sagst du hast 5kWh weniger nach 5 Jahren. Gleichzeitig hast du nur 20km weniger. Passt nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann nur das angeben das die Tools auslesen bzw. das Auto anzeigt  Und da steht halt drin dass jetzt 5kWh weniger entnommen werden können. Und das Auto sagt dass es mit 100% Ladestand statt 507km nur noch 487km weit kommt.
Die reale Reichweite ist aber dann von so vielen Faktoren abhängig dass die Zahl im Grunde nur ne grobe Tendenz anzeigen kann. Aber da die Systeme wohl immer gleich rechnen is es halt ein Vergleichswert mit dem man die Entwicklung halt beobachten kann. Ich kann den Akku in 300km leer saugen, bin aber auch schon 508km am Stück gefahren und hatte dann noch 14% drin, so dass auch 550km gegangen wären, von daher mehr als ich eigentlich kommen dürfte.    

Verbrauchstechnisch liege ich bei 171Wh/km (17,1kwh auf 100km) im Fahrbetrieb, und inkl. aller Ladeverluste, Klimatisierungen und Standby-Verbräuche etc. bei geschätzen 221Wh/km (22,1kwh/100km).
Kann man eigentlich zufrieden sein. Ich kenne keine 5 sitzige Limousine  mit über 500PS die mit 2l Super oder 1,7l Diesel auf 100km bewegt werden kann.


----------



## MySound (30. Dezember 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Verbrauchstechnisch liege ich bei 171Wh/km (17,1kwh auf 100km) im Fahrbetrieb, und inkl. aller Ladeverluste, Klimatisierungen und Standby-Verbräuche etc. bei geschätzen 221Wh/km (22,1kwh/100km).
> Kann man eigentlich zufrieden sein. Ich kenne keine 5 sitzige Limousine  mit über 500PS die mit 2l Super oder 1,7l Diesel auf 100km bewegt werden kann.



Genau das. 
Der i4 M50 mit 544 PS / 400 kw braucht 20-25 kWh/100km. Servicepaket bei BMW kostet 900€ für 6 Jahre. 
Das hab ich bei meinem Verbrenner-M2 allein für den großen Service bezahlt. 

Hab alles zigfach durch gerechnet und komme bei den Betriebskosten immer unter unserem Toyota Hybrid raus, der nicht grad für hohe Kosten bekannt ist. 

Aber auf YouTube kam heut ein Video in dem das BEV keine ganze Runde Rennstrecke schafft ohne Leistung weg zu nehmen -> „E Autos sind Müll“


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Aber auf YouTube kam heut ein Video in dem das BEV keine ganze Runde Rennstrecke schafft ohne Leistung weg zu nehmen -> „E Autos sind Müll“



Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Ich bin in meinem Leben erst rund 4 Mio km gefahren, und da war bis jetzt weder eine Rennstrecke oder ne Rundstrecke dabei.. von daher glaube ich dass für meine restliche Karriere auf öffentlichen Strassen mir das ziemlich egal sein kann ob das geht oder nicht... auch andere Details gehen mir ziemlich sonst wo vorbei. Vmax zum Beispiel... keine Ahnung ob ich die 245 schaffen würde oder nicht.. nie benutzt und werd es wohl auch nie brauchen. Aber wers braucht.. schön für denjenigen  Ich muss jetzt erst mal fahren, die km-Kosten liegen derzeit bei rund 1,72€/km.. das muss runter


----------



## MySound (30. Dezember 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Ich bin in meinem Leben erst rund 4 Mio km gefahren, und da war bis jetzt weder eine Rennstrecke oder ne Rundstrecke dabei.. von daher glaube ich dass für meine restliche Karriere auf öffentlichen Strassen mir das ziemlich egal sein kann ob das geht oder nicht... auch andere Details gehen mir ziemlich sonst wo vorbei. Vmax zum Beispiel... keine Ahnung ob ich die 245 schaffen würde oder nicht.. nie benutzt und werd es wohl auch nie brauchen. Aber wers braucht.. schön für denjenigen  Ich muss jetzt erst mal fahren, die km-Kosten liegen derzeit bei rund 1,72€/km.. das muss runter



So wie dir und mir wird’s den meisten gehen.
Aber die YT Spezialagenten sagen dass so ein BEV Müll ist weils keine 250 läuft und Nordschleife nicht unter 8 Minuten kann. 

Muss gleich noch die Bestellung meines i4 stornieren. Wird aber wohl eng. Auslieferung KW1 -.-

Ach ja: kann Sarkasmus enthalten


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Hatte ich auch schon gehört, ja die Elektroautos können die Leistung nicht dauerhaft abgeben. 
Meine Fresse, wenn man über mehrere Minuten die ganzen 300 PS abrufen muss läuft irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2022)

Also ich hab ja seit Auslieferung auf "lässig" stehen, das heisst maximal 150kW. Mehr hätte ich noch nie gebraucht...
Und was wenn man die Leistung immer abruft`? Welche Reichweite hat ein RS5 so unter Dauerlast? Kommt der seine 500km? 

Ich hatte mal nen Mitsubishi Evo VI RS ... 60l Tank. Wenn man da Spass hatte war nach 120km aber sowas von Ebbe im Tank  Und der lief maximal 210 wegen des kurzen 5 Gang Getriebes...


----------



## MySound (30. Dezember 2022)

Also mein Verbrenner BMW M2 ist auf der Rennstrecke nach ca. 120km trocken. 52 Liter Tank. 

Ich finds immer lustig welche Argumente gegen E Autos gebracht werden. Weil man also nicht dauerhaft die Peakleistung abrufen kann ist so ein Auto gleich Murks. Da merkt man dass die YouTube Helden noch nie sowas in echt bewegt haben. 

Ich bin damals bei der Probefahrt wirklich nicht sanft mit dem i4 umgegangen. Mehrfach von 0 auf weit über 100 beschleunigt. Keinerlei Probleme. 

Klar. Wenn ich’s auf der Autobahn drauf anlege regelt er Leistung weg. Juckt mich das im Alltag? Nö.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon gehört, ja die Elektroautos können die Leistung nicht dauerhaft abgeben.
> Meine Fresse, wenn man über mehrere Minuten die ganzen 300 PS abrufen muss läuft irgendwas falsch.



So ist es. Drum ist zb der i40 M50 mit 400kw Peak in den Papieren mit 125kw angegeben.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2022)

Da habt ihrs gut.. bei uns steht die maximale Leistung drin. Da in absehbarer Zeit auch Steuern erhoben werden (man munkelt davon dass es bei uns im Kanton in 1 bis 2 Jahren soweit ist) die nach Leistung und Gewicht gehen. Da biste dann mit nem Plaid oder Performance-Modell gleich in der gleichen Liga wie Lamborghini und Ferrari, sprich ne fette 4stellige Summe...

Aber eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag nur mitteilen dass man sich um das Teil wo man immer so Angst davor hat zumindest bei Tesla keine Sorgen machen muss. Meiner Batterie gehts 1A.   Die is vermutlich noch das Beste am Auto nach den Motoren


----------



## MySound (31. Dezember 2022)

@Kuhprah Gibt mittlerweile diverse Videos, nicht nur zu Teslas, bei denen die Degradation der Batterie gemessen wird. Und - oh Wunder - alle Batterien waren bisher in nem sehr guten Zustand. 
Das ist für Diesel-Dieters unbegreiflich nehme ich an. Aber da die Firma in der ich arbeite unter anderem Batteriepacks für große deutsche OEMs baut und die aktuell für ca 3000 Voll-Ladezyklen ausgelegt sind wundert mich das nicht. 

Aber so ist das halt. Es kommt was neues und Menschen fühlen sich irgendwie bedroht. Wieso auch immer. Als würde es dein Leben verändern ob du nun mit Benzin oder Strom oder Wasserstoff oder was auch immer fährst.


----------



## Eckism (31. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, wenn man über mehrere Minuten die ganzen 300 PS abrufen muss läuft irgendwas falsch.


Wieso läuft da was falsch? Ich hab sogar die 500 PS im Model 3 Performance von nem Kumpel voll ausgekostet... für 72Km...dann war der Hobel leer, obwohl ich grad erst warm geworden bin.^^
Läuft gut das Ding...für meinen Kollegen Perfekt, für mich ist das (noch) nüscht...unter 650Km mitn A6 Diesel mit 313PS komm selbst ich nicht.

Klar ist aber auch, das nur sehr wenige so fahren wie ich...der Preis und die momentane Ladesituation ist für die meisten eher ausschlaggebend als die Reichweite, obwohl die meist als Ausrede genutzt wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Dezember 2022)

Wo kann man 72km lange mit über 250 bergauf fahren so dass man konstant die 500PS abruft? Grad im Log von unserem Model X nachgesehen... 128km/h und maximal abgerufene Leistung waren 131PS... 
Die Strasse würde ich gern sehen.... ich kenne da ne Strecke in Hessen, aber da fahren nicht viele drauf rum...


----------



## Eckism (31. Dezember 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wo kann man 72km lange mit über 250 bergauf fahren so dass man konstant die 500PS abruft? Grad im Log von unserem Model X nachgesehen... 128km/h und maximal abgerufene Leistung waren 131PS...
> Die Strasse würde ich gern sehen.... ich kenne da ne Strecke in Hessen, aber da fahren nicht viele drauf rum...


A71...Nachts... Meiningen Nord richting Bayern bis zum Ende...Nix los, perfekte Teststrecke.
A73...ab Bamberg Richtung Suhl geht auch ganz gut...Ab und zu musste halt mal Bremsen und dann wieder aufs Maximum...Beschleunigen saugt halt viel, Geschwindigkeit dauerhaft halten geht eigentlich.

A7 oder A3 kannste natürlich knicken und A4 kommt auch ab und zu ne nervige Begrenzung.

Und die konstanten 500PS haste nicht dauerhaft, irgendwann wirds schon etwas zäher...was aber natürlich (kein) meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau ist, macht schon Laune das Teil aber das Fahrwerk könnte deutlich besser sein.


----------



## MySound (1. Januar 2023)

Aber die 550 PS kann ich im i4 genau so abrufen wie im Model 3P. Keine Sorge.

Nur auf der Rennstrecke regelt er halt weg.
Was ja auch ok ist. Sind halt keine Tracktools.


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2023)

MySound schrieb:


> Aber die 550 PS kann ich im i4 genau so abrufen wie im Model 3P. Keine Sorge.
> 
> Nur auf der Rennstrecke regelt er halt weg.
> Was ja auch ok ist. Sind halt keine Tracktools.


Natürlich sind E-Autos nicht dafür gedacht, schnell zu fahren. Deswegen verstehe ich es eigentlich nicht, wieso die Autos größtenteils so viel Leistung haben...treibt die Kosten in die höhe ohne einen Nutzen zu haben. Das ist wie die Anschaffung von nem Diesel, weil man alle 2 Wochen 10 Km zum Einkaufen fährt...ist genauso Schwachsinnig.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Januar 2023)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich sind E-Autos nicht dafür gedacht, schnell zu fahren. Deswegen verstehe ich es eigentlich nicht, wieso die Autos größtenteils so viel Leistung haben...treibt die Kosten in die höhe ohne einen Nutzen zu haben. Das ist wie die Anschaffung von nem Diesel, weil man alle 2 Wochen 10 Km zum Einkaufen fährt...ist genauso Schwachsinnig.


Naja die PS sind nur Hochgerechnete Werte weil man mit kWh nicht viel anfangen kann bei einem PKW. mit  und PS können viele mehr Anfangen da man dazu einen Bezug hat. Elektromotoren haben nun aber eine Leistung in KW und nicht PS.

Mal kurz in Google unterwegs gewesen und da steht sogar das nunmehr seit 13 Jahren nur noch kW als Einheit gültig ist, die Bevölkerung aber die PS bevorzugt als Maßeinheit.


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2023)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Naja die PS sind nur Hochgerechnete Werte weil man mit kWh nicht viel anfangen kann bei einem PKW. mit  und PS können viele mehr Anfangen da man dazu einen Bezug hat. Elektromotoren haben nun aber eine Leistung in KW und nicht PS.
> 
> Mal kurz in Google unterwegs gewesen und da steht sogar das nunmehr seit 13 Jahren nur noch kW als Einheit gültig ist, die Bevölkerung aber die PS bevorzugt als Maßeinheit.


PS waren schon immer eher eine theoretische Größe, weil se früher alle nur Pferde hatten und mit Kilowatt nix anfangen konnten. Auch Verbrennungsmotoren haben nur eine Leistung von KW...weil PS immer nur umgerechnet wurde/wird, obwohl kaum noch einer nen Pferd hat.
Zudem bin ich mir jetzt ziemlich unsicher, ob PS überhaupt schon mal ne "gültige" Größe war...hab noch nie nen Fahrzeugschein gesehen, wo die PS angegeben sind.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2023)

Da Watt die SI Einheit ist, sollte da eigentlich schon immer kW stehen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2023)

Viel Maximalleistung beim E-Auto hat vorallem zwei Vorteile:
1)Es kann mit dieser Mehrleistung auch stärker per Rekuperation gebremst werden.
2)Sieht im Werbematerial besser aus.
Und der Aufwand sowie der Mehrverbrauch dadurch ist halt sehr überschaubar.


----------



## DaStash (2. Januar 2023)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Viel Maximalleistung beim E-Auto hat vorallem zwei Vorteile:
> 1)Es kann mit dieser Mehrleistung auch stärker per Rekuperation gebremst werden.
> 2)Sieht im Werbematerial besser aus.
> Und der Aufwand sowie der Mehrverbrauch dadurch ist halt sehr überschaubar.


Dafür werden mehr Ressourcen verbraucht als eigentlich im Alltag benötigt werden, was bei einem Autokonzept, dass dem Umweltschutz zugrunde liegt, natürlich nicht so gut passt.  
Mir persönlich wäre statt mehr Leistung weniger Gewicht, mehr Zuladung, mehr Reichweite und schnelleres Laden wichtiger.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2023)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre statt mehr Leistung weniger Gewicht, mehr Zuladung, mehr Reichweite und schnelleres Laden wichtiger.


Nur kriegst du das alles nicht durch weniger Leistung.
Dafür bräuchtest du bessere und kleinere Akkus.


----------



## DaStash (2. Januar 2023)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur kriegst du das alles nicht durch weniger Leistung.
> Dafür bräuchtest du bessere und kleinere Akkus.


Nicht, sind die Gewichtsersparnisse durch weniger Motor/ Motoren und deren Komponenten, nicht so ausschlaggebend?

Bessere und kleinere Akkus nehme ich sehr gerne. 

MfG


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2023)

Der/Die E-Motoren sind vom Gewicht in der Gesamtbilanz nicht ausschlaggebend.
Da ist der Akku eine ganz andere Hausnummer.

Was in ein paar Jahren kommt, ist eine "Leistungsbegrenzung".
Zuerst eine VMAX von 130-150 km/h....und im zweiten Schritt eine "Beschleunigungsbremse".
Also 0-100 nicht mehr in 3 Sekunden, sondern in 10-15 Sekunden.
Dann hat man auch den Punkt erreicht wo Autofahren so langweilig ist, dass Alle auf den Bus oder die Bahn umsteigen.


----------



## Simonsworld (2. Januar 2023)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was in ein paar Jahren kommt, ist eine "Leistungsbegrenzung".
> Zuerst eine VMAX von 130-150 km/h....und im zweiten Schritt eine "Beschleunigungsbremse".
> Also 0-100 nicht mehr in 3 Sekunden, sondern in 10-15 Sekunden.



Begrenzung VMAX kann ich noch nachvollziehen und macht bei Elektroautos durchaus Sinn.
Aber was würde eine Verringerung der Beschleunigungsleistung für einen positiven (Neben)Effekt haben?


----------



## Eckism (2. Januar 2023)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Viel Maximalleistung beim E-Auto hat vorallem zwei Vorteile:
> 1)Es kann mit dieser Mehrleistung auch stärker per Rekuperation gebremst werden.
> 2)Sieht im Werbematerial besser aus.
> Und der Aufwand sowie der Mehrverbrauch dadurch ist halt sehr überschaubar.


Das es mit der Effizienz von der Bremsenergierückgewinnung zu tun hat kann ich mir auch nur vorstellen.

Aufwand und Mehrverbrauch sind egal, mir gehts hauptsächlich erstmal um die Kosten...der/die große(n) Motor(en) kosten ja mehr, dadurch braucht man sicherlich auch größere Bremsen, stärkere Konstruktionen usw. die eventuell von Gesetzgebern vorgeschrieben sind.
Grundsätzlich ist das E-Auto ja richtig simpel und dürfte bei weitem nicht das kosten, was es eben Kostet.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht, sind die Gewichtsersparnisse durch weniger Motor/ Motoren und deren Komponenten, nicht so ausschlaggebend?
> 
> Bessere und kleinere Akkus nehme ich sehr gerne.
> 
> MfG


Gewicht ist bei nem großen Motor wirklich zu vernachlässigen...bei den ganzen Akkus.



Simonsworld schrieb:


> Begrenzung VMAX kann ich noch nachvollziehen und macht bei Elektroautos durchaus Sinn.
> Aber was würde eine Verringerung der Beschleunigungsleistung für einen positiven (Neben)Effekt haben?


Die Beschleunigung ist das, was richtig Saft zieht...ist wie beim Verbrenner auch. Hohe Geschwindigkeit verbrauch zwar mehr als Komatösbewegung, aber im Verhältnis zum harten Beschleunigen ist das nen Witz.


----------



## MySound (2. Januar 2023)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich sind E-Autos nicht dafür gedacht, schnell zu fahren. Deswegen verstehe ich es eigentlich nicht, wieso die Autos größtenteils so viel Leistung haben...treibt die Kosten in die höhe ohne einen Nutzen zu haben. Das ist wie die Anschaffung von nem Diesel, weil man alle 2 Wochen 10 Km zum Einkaufen fährt...ist genauso Schwachsinnig.



Wieso sollte das denn schwachsinnig sein?
Die 550 PS machen jeden Tag Spaß. Mehrverbrauch im Fall i4 sind etwa 2-4 kWh auf 100km. Werd ich beim Kaufpreis von knapp 90k verkraften
Anschaffungspreis war +4K ausstattungsbereigt.
Billiger viel Leistung als in nem BEV wird man nicht bekommen.

Wenn’s drum geht was „Schwachsinn“ ist würde jeder nen Dacia Spring fahren


----------



## Eckism (2. Januar 2023)

MySound schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das denn schwachsinnig sein?
> Die 550 PS machen jeden Tag Spaß. Mehrverbrauch im Fall i4 sind etwa 2-4 kWh auf 100km.


Wenn dem so wäre, hätte ich nicht bloß 72Km geschafft...außer BMW kann natürlich zaubern und ist um 800% effizienter...


----------



## MySound (4. Januar 2023)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, hätte ich nicht bloß 72Km geschafft...außer BMW kann natürlich zaubern und ist um 800% effizienter...


Was auch immer Du meinst. Aber man kann immer Gründe gegen irgendwas finden, auch wenns im echten Leben noch so schwachsinnig ist. Womit auch immer Du 72 km geschafft hast - klingt eher nach E Scooter. Aber gut, Du wirst es schon wissen 


Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso läuft da was falsch? Ich hab sogar die 500 PS im Model 3 Performance von nem Kumpel voll ausgekostet... für 72Km...dann war der Hobel leer, obwohl ich grad erst warm geworden bin.^^
> Läuft gut das Ding...für meinen Kollegen Perfekt, für mich ist das (noch) nüscht...unter 650Km mitn A6 Diesel mit 313PS komm selbst ich nicht.
> 
> Klar ist aber auch, das nur sehr wenige so fahren wie ich...der Preis und die momentane Ladesituation ist für die meisten eher ausschlaggebend als die Reichweite, obwohl die meist als Ausrede genutzt wird.


Ach ich sehs ja grad.....
Tja. Wenn ich mit meinem M2 Rennstrecke fahre ist auch nach 100km der Tank leer.
Aber da haben wir ihn wieder, den dt. Diesel-Fahrer. 600 km am Stück 250, dann Volltanken und nochmal 650 km am Stück 250+. Alles klar


----------



## Eckism (4. Januar 2023)

Was hatn das mit Diesel zutun? Selbst mein 21 Jahre oller Benziner schafft 300km unter Vollast... gerade so...hat aber auch nur 154 PS
Und Ja, die 1100Km in den Urlaub bin ich am Stück gefahren, 1 mal tanken und weiter gings.
Ich weiß aber auch, das sowas fast niemand anderes macht, ich bins halt gewohnt.


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2023)

MySound schrieb:


> Aber da haben wir ihn wieder, den dt. Diesel-Fahrer. 600 km am Stück 250, dann Volltanken und nochmal 650 km am Stück 250+. Alles klar


Also ich bin nach Östereich(930 km nach Mallnitz) von Berlin aus entspannte 140-160(nicht Durchschnitt) mit knapp einer Tankfüllung gefahren, mit zwei mal Pipi Pause. Hat ein bisschen mehr als 8 Stunden gedauert.  Das Ganze bei voller Urlaubsbeladung, für drei Wochen Sommerurlaub, mit zwei Kindern und jetzt du.

Vier mal Batterie laden + Anhänger fürs Gepäck und einmal Übernachten bei der Anreise?  
Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen aber der Diesel hat schon seine Vorteile auf Langstrecke. 

MfG


----------



## Eckism (4. Januar 2023)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich bin nach Östereich(930 km nach Mallnitz) von Berlin aus entspannte 140-160(nicht Durchschnitt) mit knapp einer Tankfüllung gefahren, mit zwei mal Pipi Pause. Hat ein bisschen mehr als 8 Stunden gedauert.  Das Ganze bei voller Urlaubsbeladung, für drei Wochen Sommerurlaub, mit zwei Kindern und jetzt du.
> 
> Vier mal Batterie laden + Anhänger fürs Gepäck und einmal Übernachten bei der Anreise?
> Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen aber der Diesel hat schon seine Vorteile auf Langstrecke.
> ...


Ich glaube aber auch, das man deine Strecke mit nem E-Auto in nicht viel langsamer geschafft hätte.(Anschaffungspreis mal außen vor)
Sobald da Kinder dabei sind, kann man da ja auch nicht mehr so "durchprügeln" und viele Erwachsene, wie mein Bruder auch, brauche jede 200Km ne Pause...auch als Beifahrer. Der hat sich neben mir mit Schokoriegeln und Cola vollgestopft und dann ging das gejammer halt los...nervt schon hart, wenn man sonst immer alleine unterwegs ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2023)

Also das mit den 72 km ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.. meiner ist grösser, schwerer, hat die uralten ineffizienten Motoren drin und kommt deutlich weiter. Hab 2019 wirklich mal geschaut was so geht, bin mit 80% in Wiesbaden   los gefahren und bis Achern (A5) runter was ging. 200+ recht häufig. Das sind knapp 200km. Aber trotzdem bin ich dann mit knapp 20% in Achern gestanden.. Verbrauch, Verschleiss und Stress natürlich jenseits von normal.. aber die Zeitersparnis waren vermutlich nicht mal 10 Minuten am Ende...  Also wie man auf 72km Autobahen nen ganzen Akku weg gebraten bekommt ist mir echt ein Rätsel.. ausser man fährt wie der letzte Vollhonk... Vollbremsung auf 20 runter und wieder voll bis über 200 beschleunigen, danach wieder Vollbremsung etc... aber sonst. Da is es eventuell besser man fährt Zug anstatt auf ner öffentlichen Strasse...


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2023)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Also wie man auf 72km Autobahen nen ganzen Akku weg gebraten bekommt ist mir echt ein Rätsel.. ausser man fährt wie der letzte Vollhonk... Vollbremsung auf 20 runter und wieder voll bis über 200 beschleunigen, danach wieder Vollbremsung etc... aber sonst. Da is es eventuell besser man fährt Zug anstatt auf ner öffentlichen Strasse...


was macht denn nen E-Auto aus?^^
Beschleunigung bis zum abwinken...zwischen 200-250 wirds dann halt mager, aber untenrum ist der wahnsinn. Logisch, das ich oft beschleunigt habe...ABER...unter 72km(98%-6%) sind auf keinen Fall drin.
Zum langweiligen rumjuckeln hätte ich mich nicht in das Ding gesetzt, dafür isses mir optisch zu unangehm.

Ich sag ja auch nicht, das nen AkkuAuto grundsätzlich schlecht ist, es ist halt für das gebotene und den grundlegend simplen Aufbau viel zu teuer. Die Reichweite ist für mich(ich fahre viel und schnell) ein Thema, aber nicht für 95% der Bevölkerung, denen ist so nen Teil nur zu teuer.


----------



## DaStash (Montag um 18:58)

Forscher sicher: Das E-Auto wird genauso schnell verschwinden, wie es gekommen ist
					

Das E-Auto soll Diesel und Verbrenner bald schon obsolet machen. Ein Forscher warnt nun vor dem Schritt und sieht im E-Auto keine Zukunft.




					www.inside-digital.de
				




Interessant, was meint ihr?

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (Montag um 19:08)

Das er nix gegen E-Autos ansich hat, nur gegen BEVs.


----------



## soth (Montag um 21:12)

Mein Beileid an die Studierenden die von ihm unterrichtet werden/wurden.


----------



## Kuhprah (Montag um 23:27)

DaStash schrieb:


> Interessant, was meint ihr?



Niemand ist perfekt, jeder kann sich täuschen.  Soll er doch daran glauben. Ich gönne auch jedem anderen seinen E-Fuel, mir wäre es halt nicht Wert dann nach Steuern 5€/Liter hinzulegen. Aber wenn jemand auf Geknatter und regelmässige Ölwechsel, Steuerkettentausch etc. steht und sich das in 10 Jahren noch leisten kann, soll er doch.
Ich hingegen denke nicht dass der Elektromotor wieder verschwinden wird... aber ich bin gespannt welchen Energieträger man in 10 Jahren hat


----------



## Mahoy (Dienstag um 10:16)

DaStash schrieb:


> Forscher sicher: Das E-Auto wird genauso schnell verschwinden, wie es gekommen ist
> 
> 
> Das E-Auto soll Diesel und Verbrenner bald schon obsolet machen. Ein Forscher warnt nun vor dem Schritt und sieht im E-Auto keine Zukunft.
> ...


Interessant wäre sein Standpunkt unter folgenden Bedingungen:

1.) Es gäbe synthetische Kraftstoffe, die signifikant besser sind als fossile.
2.) Für die energieaufwändige Herstellung besagter Kraftstoffe stünde plötzlich doch der Strom zur Verfügung, der gerade eben noch für das Laden von E-Autos nicht vorhanden war.
3.) Die Fertigung von Akkus muss nach dem Willen Gottes in China verbleiben und darf auf keinen Fall in Europa stattfinden und womöglich sogar weitere Arbeitsplätze schaffen.
4.) Die Forschung an neuartigen Akku-Technologien wird schlagartig eingestellt.

Um den Sarkasmus ein wenig abzuschwächen: Ich vermute fast, dass Herr Brasseur die österreichischer Perspektive ein wenig zu sehr projiziert. Dort sind sowohl die Kapazitäten zur Stromerzeugung als solche als auch die Gegebenheiten zur Erzeugung von Elektrizität aus Erneuerbaren tatsächlich geringer als in Deutschland, weshalb es sicherlich erst einmal verlockend ist, die Produktion von Kraftstoffen zu pushen, die auswärts produziert und dann importiert werden können - ebenso, wie Österreich auch heutzutage Kraftstoffe (und Elektrizität) importiert.

Um jedoch beispielsweise die augenblickliche bundesdeutsche Fahrleistung elektrisch zu liefern wären 100 bis 130 TWh fällig. Allein 26,28 TWh haben wir laut Bundesnetzagentur letztes Jahr (Ihr wisst schon, _letztes Jahr_, als wir alle beinahe aufgrund des Strommangels gestorben wären und quasi ein Blackout den nächsten jagte ...) netto exportiert.
Bei obigen Bedarfsangaben  wäre noch zu beachten, dass dieser für den Fall gilt, dass einfach nur sämtliche Verbrenner gegen Stromer ausgetauscht werden, was ich persönlich für unwahrscheinlich halte, da bereits rein demografisch eine allmähliche Abkehr vom und bis zu gewissem Grad auch ein Umdenken beim Thema Individualverkehr zu verzeichnen ist.

Bevor jetzt wieder jemand schreit: Das bedeutet nicht, dass irgendwann in Zukunft alle mit Bus und Bahn und meinetwegen mit Lastenfahrrädern  unterwegs sein müssen/wollen/werden. Aber das eigene Wägelchen als Gehört-sich-einfach-so-Accessoire  ist auf dem absteigenden Ast, weil wir allmählich auf die natürlichen Grenzen der Ressourcenverschwendung stoßen , die sich bei Manfred Mustermann und Lieschen Müller auch ohne Kenntnis der Hintergründe im Geldbeutel bemerkbar machen. Wie das nachher für jene bezahlbar bleibt, die nicht verzichten können, ist ein anderes Thema, hier soll es erst einmal nur um den prinzipiellen Bedarf an Ladestrom gehen.

Was man dabei nicht vergessen sollte ist der simple Umstand, dass man, selbst wenn es tatsächlich hart auf hart käme, immer noch alle möglichen Kraftstoffe zentral verstromen könnte - auch solche, die der Generator in den einzelnen Fahrzeugen nicht verträgt. Die Wandlungs- und Transportverluste im E-Netz wären dabei definitiv nicht höher und allen Dafürhaltens sogar geringer als die einer dezentralen Verstromung und der erforderlichen Infrastruktur, damit die Kraftstoffe überhaupt erst in die einzelnen Tanks kommen.


----------



## DaStash (Dienstag um 10:40)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Interessant wäre sein Standpunkt unter folgenden Bedingungen:
> 
> 1.) Es gäbe synthetische Kraftstoffe, die signifikant besser sind als fossile.
> 2.) Für die energieaufwändige Herstellung besagter Kraftstoffe stünde plötzlich doch der Strom zur Verfügung, der gerade eben noch für das Laden von E-Autos nicht vorhanden war.


So wie ich es verstanden habe geht es um den "unkontrollierten" Mehrbedarf. Bei Produktionen von eFuels wäre ja die Kapazität vorhersehbar und damit planbar.


Mahoy schrieb:


> 3.) Die Fertigung von Akkus muss nach dem Willen Gottes in China verbleiben und darf auf keinen Fall in Europa stattfinden und womöglich sogar weitere Arbeitsplätze schaffen.


Muss nicht, natürlich aber aufgrund der hiesigen Löhne ist das eher unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn Europa subventioniert massiv und dann ist da noch die Frage, wer und wo.


Mahoy schrieb:


> 4.) Die Forschung an neuartigen Akku-Technologien wird schlagartig eingestellt.


So wie ich das verstanden habe geht es im Kern eher um den steigenden Mehrbedarf, der nicht durch Mehrangebot gedeckt werden kann.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Um den Sarkasmus ein wenig abzuschwächen: Ich vermute fast, dass Herr Brasseur die österreichischer Perspektive ein wenig zu sehr projiziert. Dort sind sowohl die Kapazitäten zur Stromerzeugung als solche als auch die Gegebenheiten zur Erzeugung von Elektrizität aus Erneuerbaren tatsächlich geringer als in Deutschland, weshalb es sicherlich erst einmal verlockend ist, die Produktion von Kraftstoffen zu pushen, die auswärts produziert und dann importiert werden können - ebenso, wie Österreich auch heutzutage Kraftstoffe (und Elektrizität) importiert.
> 
> Um jedoch beispielsweise die augenblickliche bundesdeutsche Fahrleistung elektrisch zu liefern wären 100 bis 130 TWh fällig. Allein 26,28 TWh haben wir laut Bundesnetzagentur letztes Jahr (Ihr wisst schon, _letztes Jahr_, als wir alle beinahe aufgrund des Strommangels gestorben wären und quasi ein Blackout den nächsten jagte ...) netto exportiert.
> Bei obigen Bedarfsangaben  wäre noch zu beachten, dass dieser für den Fall gilt, dass einfach nur sämtliche Verbrenner gegen Stromer ausgetauscht werden, was ich persönlich für unwahrscheinlich halte, da bereits rein demografisch eine allmähliche Abkehr vom und bis zu gewissem Grad auch ein Umdenken beim Thema Individualverkehr zu verzeichnen ist.
> ...


Da wo es geht aber warum sollte ich hier in Berlin statt 25 Minuten zur Arbeit mit Auto, nun auf einmal 1,15 Std. mit Bahn fahren und Fahrrad noch länger? So lange es also die besagten Alternativen nicht gibt, dazu gehört auch eine Homeofficepflicht, beispielsweise, so lange ist man eben auf die Mobilität "angewiesen" die sich einem aktuell bietet und da sieht es ja dann wie beschrieben aus. 

MfG


----------



## soth (Dienstag um 20:06)

Es stellt sich nur die Frage warum der Bedarf für Netzausbau und Stromproduktion nicht abschätzbar sein sollte. Man kann das genauso abschätzen wie den Energierbrauch für eFuels.



DaStash schrieb:


> Muss nicht, natürlich aber aufgrund der hiesigen Löhne ist das eher unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn Europa subventioniert massiv und dann ist da noch die Frage, wer und wo.


Man wird sehen ob auf die neue Fabrik von CATL in Deutschland weitere folgen.


----------

